# DISCUSS: Favorite North American Skylines



## Monkey

Discuss the best North American skyline here.


----------



## Monkey

Does everyone agree that New York is the clear winner?


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban

I think Chicago can give it a run for it's money..


----------



## LooselogInThePeg

Believe it or not, I'm going to go with Chicago for now. Once the Freedom Tower is completed I will probably give it back to New York but as it stands it's Chicago that will have the more modern and taller skyline. I guess I'm just not much of a fan of early 1900's style architecture although I know New York has plenty from all eras. In terms of the dominant towers though, Chicago takes this one to me.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

for some reason i dislike nyc's skyline it just has too many buildings,i never thought i could say that but its the truth


----------



## Vidiot

- edit


----------



## SF2ID

Either NY or Chicago, I can never decide.


----------



## canada_habs2004

i think 'best' can mean a lot of things. New York is certainly the biggest, Chicago is certainly the tallest, but best is more just people's personal opinions. A lot of people prefer an extremely dense core, which neither New York or Chicago have.


----------



## Jasonhouse

Chicago IMO.


----------



## JuanPaulo

To me Chicago is the best in NA


----------



## Booyashako

I'd say Chicago...I believe it is the most dynamic and has the best skyscraper architecture in NA.


----------



## Küsel

Toronto, Chicago, San Fran - all great skylines, but just seriously: can ANYTHING beat Manhattan?!


----------



## Hviid

NYC defidentally has the best skyline in not only North america, but also in the world (atleast in my eyes)


----------



## fredcalif

I would say Chicago, NY might more skyscrapers but Chicago Skylines looks much better and impressive.

Hong Kong is the Best in the World and then Chicago.

Chicago
NY
LA
SF
Seattle

and then the rest


----------



## *Sweetkisses*

New York or Chitown.


----------



## DrJoe

In order
NY, Chicago, Toronto.


----------



## Skybean




----------



## CrazyCanuck

For now i'd say New York, but only slightly ahead of Chicago. Give Toronto 20 years and it might be able to give them a run for thier money. I do think that Vancouver has a nice skyline, but nothing compared to the behemoths of the east.


----------



## Roch5220

NYC way ahead. Chicago way ahead of next competitor. Next group, TOR, Houston, SF, VAN, CAL, Boston, Miami, MTL.


----------



## tocoto

NY is the clear winner by far. It's core is unbelievably dense and just plain awe inspiring. There is no other city in NA that even comes close to the breadth of architecture and sheer enormity of NY.


----------



## E=mc²

Toronto


----------



## ChiLooper

Chicago


----------



## nathanh6686

My Top 5

Chicago
New York
San Francisco
Toronto
Seattle


----------



## desiguy8179

NYC
Toronto
Chicago
Hamilton


----------



## movcn

NYC dominates the skylines even without WTC, and Chicago leads way ahead as 2nd best. They put other cities in a harsh competition for no.3: Phila, toronto, la...


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Do I need to explain more?

My name is better then yours!LOL
Following the names by:
NYC
Toronto
SF
Vancouver
LA


----------



## tootshibbard

hhhhhmmmm....this is tough. I would say....

1. Chicago
1A. New York
3. San Fran
4. Seattle
5. Minny
6. Toronto
7. Dallas (it is unique)
8. Vancouver
9. Pittsburgh (might actually be higher)


----------



## LSyd

NYC. anyone saying anything other than that or Chicago's a tool.

-


----------



## latennisguy

Siopao said:


> Los Angeles?


Los Angeles:


----------



## Dancer

canada_habs2004 said:


> i think 'best' can mean a lot of things. New York is certainly the biggest, Chicago is certainly the tallest, but best is more just people's personal opinions. A lot of people prefer an extremely dense core, which neither New York or Chicago have.


How are they not dense? :eek2: I gotta go with NYC but Chicago is close
1. NYC
2. Chicago
3.
4.
5.Toronto
6. L.A.
7. Atlanta
8. Houston
9. Philly
10. Seattle


----------



## yo




----------



## Bertez

1.NYC 2.Chicago

3.Toronto



4.Vanouver 5.Seattle 6.LA


----------



## in'sauga

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Toronto
4. Seattle
5. Vancouver
6. Calgary
7. Dallas
8. Montreal
9. Boston
10. Minneapolis


----------



## Guest

I think the best way to compare the sylines it to take a look at skyscraperpage.com. I think every skiline could has a beauatiful photo as well as it could has an uglu photo.

For me:

1.New York City
2.Seattle
3.Los Angeles
4.San Francisco
5.Vancouver
6.Atlanta
7.Toronto
8.Miami
9.Chicago 
10. Dallas or Las Vegas

I wonder to place Honolulu in my ranking but i decided to put cities which are in North America, not in North American countries.


----------



## jesarm

1 - Chicago
2 - Toronto
3 - New York
4 - Seattle
5 - Vancouver


----------



## [email protected]

fredcalif said:


> I would say Chicago, NY might more skyscrapers but Chicago Skylines looks much better and impressive.
> 
> Hong Kong is the Best in the World and then Chicago.
> 
> Chicago
> NY
> LA
> SF
> Seattle
> 
> and then the rest


good choice but in no order, i love too the arizona skyline (tucson and phoenix)


----------



## Dino Domingo

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto

If you think anything else, you're just kidding yourself!


----------



## in'sauga

in'sauga said:


> 1. Chicago
> 2. New York
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Seattle
> 5. Vancouver
> 6. Calgary
> 7. Dallas
> 8. Montreal
> 9. Boston
> 10. Minneapolis


I forgot one........here's my newly revised list in order of favourite first for both Canada and the United States

*CANADA*
1. Toronto
2. Vancouver
3. Calgary
4. Montreal
5. Edmonton

*United States*
1. Seattle
2. Chicago
3. Philadelphia
4. New York
5. Dallas
6. Boston
7. Minneapolis


----------



## Guille

Is the Panama Nation in North America? I think it is... So, Panama City isn't more impressive than a few Sky Lines I've seen around here?


----------



## spyguy

Geographically perhaps, but no, I don't think Panama is really a part of North America. Neither is Mexico in that sense (culturally).


----------



## crazyjoeda

Toronto really does have a nice skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

Toronto does have a nice skyline but I find Chicago's more impressive. Also, Toronto doesn't have much skyscrapers compared to Chicago. Yes there is a CN tower but it's a freestanding structure. 

Toronto can be no.3


----------



## crazyjoeda

Acctualy Toronto has 1,634 skyscrapers and Chicago only has 1,048. That means Toronto has 586 more skyscrapers. 

Also Toronto skyscraper development is much more active then. Chicago has 81 proposed, 41 approved and 32 under construction; while Toronto has 206 proposed,88 approved and 59 under construction.

Also Toronto has the tallest building in the world, the CN Tower. It may not be a skyscraper but its still a marvel of engineering. 



> Toronto can be no.3


You see how its really no.2. NYC is the clear winner with 5,474 skyscrapers and then its Toronto with 1,634. IMO Toronto's skyline is more impressive than Chicago.


----------



## Harlem140

It's not about quantity, it's about quality.

Don't let your Canadian bias shine through.


----------



## crazyjoeda

^ Im not bias. I don't even like Toronto as a city, I think its a cold, dirty and polluted place. But it has a better skyline then Chicago.


----------



## spyguy

^^ Come on now. I agree that TO has more "skyscrapers" than Chicago, but those are mainly on a smaller scale which doesn't make for as impressive of a skyline.


----------



## pottebaum

Having more highrises than Chicago doesn't make Toronto's skyline any better. That count includes suburban stuff like this that was annexed in the mid '90s:


----------



## Taller Better

crazyjoeda said:


> ^ Im not bias. I don't even like Toronto as a city, I think its a cold, dirty and polluted place. But it has a better skyline then Chicago.


?? Whaaa?? Oh, I see. You are from Vancouver. :sleepy:


----------



## Taller Better

As much as I love TO's skyline, Chicago's is still better!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

I think Toronto's skyline is great, but Chicago is better. Although it doesn't have as many buildings, it's higher, as dense if not denser, and more architecturally distinguished.

Follow...The first part:









The second part:









The third part:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

This:










or this?


----------



## HoustonTexas

I don't know why everyone likes Toronto's skyline so much, its just Boring boxes, actual Rectangular Prisms... Its nice, but its not unique. The only thing that seperates it from every other player in the game is the CN Tower.


----------



## Manila-X

Chicago's skyline also has more character than Toronto with it's variety of skyscrapers from every period! This is the birthplace of the skyscraper you're talking about! 

I'll still go with Chicago as no.2 for best North American skyline! New York deserves the title!


----------



## addisonwesley

"its just Boring boxes, actual Rectangular Prisms" I don't see a whole lot of cylindrical prism type skyscrapers in the other cities. One of the few things 'crazyjoeda' and I will ever agree on though, is New York takes the cake, in my opinion.


----------



## HoustonTexas

addisonwesley said:


> "its just Boring boxes, actual Rectangular Prisms" I don't see a whole lot of cylindrical prism type skyscrapers in the other cities. One of the few things 'crazyjoeda' and I will ever agree on though, is New York takes the cake, in my opinion.


I know very few buildings are like that, and Its not like I _hate_ Toronto, its just only 2 Buildings that are not boxes, and the architecture isn't too different from the generic brand every city shares.


----------



## SJM

If Toronto had no CN tower it would be an overlooked city.

New York/Chicago definately the best in North America hands down.


----------



## Manila-X

Toronto's skyline is ok  But it's certainly not the best or even 2nd best for North America!


----------



## You are to blame

i agree that chicago has the number 2 skyline in NA. but one thing to like for toronto is how far out the skyline goes. most places in the city have clusters of towers.

here is the not often seen midtown toronto









and dense at the core









some hinden views


----------



## Manila-X

That looks pretty impressive man  Actually some of those images remind me of either LA in the Westwood area and those high-rise developments in Shanghai


----------



## Taller Better

SJM said:


> If Toronto had no CN tower it would be an overlooked city.
> 
> New York/Chicago definately the best in North America hands down.


**sigh** :sleepy:
Yes, NYC and Chicago are the best. Hands down. But it is after one and
two that we are haggling about.


----------



## Audiomuse

*Best Skylines in North America. Best in world.*

IN ORDER--New York, Chicago, Toronto, Houston, San Fran, LA, Philadelphia, New Orleans, Pittsbugh, Atlanta, Boston, and Vancouver.
In the world- New York, Chicago, Hong Kong, Seoul, Tokyo, Shanghai, Frankfurt, Toronto, Paris and Busan.--my opinion


----------



## Manila-X

macon4ever said:


> IN ORDER--New York, Chicago, Toronto, Houston, San Fran, LA, Philadelphia, New Orleans, Pittsbugh, Atlanta, Boston, and Vancouver.
> In the world- New York, Chicago, Hong Kong, Seoul, Tokyo, Shanghai, Frankfurt, Toronto, Paris and Busan.--my opinion


Didn't you say earlier that Seoul's skyline is better than HK!

Anyway, New York definitely deserves no.1, Chicago no.2 and Toronto no.3. Atlanta, San Francisco and Seattle can vie for no.4


----------



## Jules

1. Chicago, New York
3. Philadelphia
4. Detroit
5. Boston
6. Seattle
7. Los Angeles
8. Miami
9. Houston
10. Minneapolis

Honorable Mention: Toronto, Dallas, San Francisco, Baltimore


----------



## EtherealMist

1. NYC
2. Chi
3. Toronto
4. Seattle


----------



## ChiLooper

Chicago
NY
Toronto
SF


----------



## Horace Lanando

New York has Chrysler and sheer mass, but Toronto has better balance. 

For the record, I can't understand why people fawn over Chi's: density aside, the bland buildings - which are many - blot out the interesting ones.

Here are my top five:

1.) Toronto
2.) New York
3.) Vancouver
4.) Philadelphia
5.) Montréal


----------



## spyguy

^^Everyone has their opinion, but your's are the oddest. You obviously haven't taken a look at Chicago's buildings, because most of them have great history or aesthetic appeal. You also don't know Chicago's geography, otherwise you'd understand the three peaks.

TO over NYC? Please.


----------



## Manila-X

Horace Lanando said:


> New York has Chrysler and sheer mass, but Toronto has better balance.
> 
> For the record, I can't understand why people fawn over Chi's: density aside, the bland buildings - which are many - blot out the interesting ones.
> 
> Here are my top five:
> 
> 1.) Toronto
> 2.) New York
> 3.) Vancouver
> 4.) Philadelphia
> 5.) Montréal


Is this a joke? Toronto better than NY! C'mon man! NY and Chicago's got a better skyline than T-DOT!


----------



## Northsider

sure im from chicago and maybe a little biased, but cmon! aside from NYC,chicago has the best of everything: old, new, tall, short, boxy, curvy, innovative, modern, historic, etc, etc...and great skylines do not just include buidlings in my opinion. That being said, i think Seattle has a great skyline, or san francisco...but NYC and Chicago must be one and two.

In the world, i always loved HK's skyline


----------



## Manila-X

New York and Chicago will always get the top two spots!


----------



## Jules

WANCH said:


> Is this a joke? Toronto better than NY! C'mon man! NY and Chicago's got a better skyline than T-DOT!


Horace Lanando is a Chicago troll don't mind him. :sleepy:


----------



## Chi_Coruscant

^^I guess Horace L. has never set foot in Chicago. Or Horace can't stand the fact that Chicago skyline is more recognized all over the world than TO. 

Anyway, TO's skyline is growing nicely but Chicago skyline is incomparable and will continue in years to come.


----------



## Plumber73

krull said:


> *1. New York City:*


These are amazing shots, but shouldn't a skyline picture show more sky...? - A perspective from ground level? Yes, No? I don't know. Anyway, NY is tops.


----------



## Manila-X

RP1, it's all good man! 

But between New York and Chicago, I'll still pick NY for the no.1 spot. New York's skyline is well defined. It has quality, quantity and density!


----------



## Horace Lanando

Chi_Coruscant said:


> ^^I guess Horace L. has never set foot in Chicago. Or Horace can't stand the fact that Chicago skyline is more recognized all over the world than TO.
> 
> Anyway, TO's skyline is growing nicely but Chicago skyline is incomparable and will continue in years to come.


Ahem, I have gone to "Chi-town" many times, seeing as I grew up in Chicagoland.

I am now in Vancouver for university, and it feels pleasant not to be discriminated against simply because I am of Asian descent.

Anyway, did you not read when I said "bland buildings blot out the interesting ones"?


----------



## Horace Lanando

RP1 said:


> Horace Lanando is a Chicago troll don't mind him. :sleepy:


What's that, whitebread?

Check out the TO forum, suckers.


----------



## spyguy

I have. That only worsens your case.


----------



## pottebaum

I disagree with you Horace; Chicago is incredibly well balanced with quite a few fantastic buildings. And I'm sorry, but your case against Chicago is in great conflict with your top 5. 





































www.streetsandsoul.com[/size]
^He has some cool Toronto pictures, too.


----------



## wjfox

^ That first pic you posted is stunning.


----------



## Chi_Coruscant

Horace Lanando said:


> Ahem, I have gone to "Chi-town" many times, seeing as I grew up in Chicagoland.
> 
> Anyway, did you not read when I said "bland buildings blot out the interesting ones"?


You made numerous trips to Chicago. Did you not see the interesting buildings -which are many- blot out the bland ones?


----------



## Manila-X

again and again and again!

1) New York
2) Chicago
3) Toronto
4) San Francisco
5) Atlanta
6) Los Angeles
7) Seattle
8) Dallas
9) Philadelphia
10) Houston


----------



## algonquin

I can't remember if I already did this, but here goes..

1. Chicago
2. NYC
3. Toronto
4. Seattle
5. Calgary

Toronto Toronto Toronto.... if it wasn't for the CN Tower, it would fall a bit on anyones list.. (this despite the fact that TO is #2 in NA for scraper count)

But that shouldn't belittle what the CN Tower does for TO.. it's a legitimate element of the skyline. It's what distinguishes TO from any city in the world, really (think about it, no other tower comes close in terms of actually 'towering' over it's context). No one could mistake it for anything else.. it dominates, it adds character and balance, and that's why TO does so well in skyline polls/threads. It's aesthetics.

Chicago is utterly incredible though. NYC is amazing, but it's really overkill... it's not photogenic in the same way that Chicago is.


----------



## Manila-X

Overkill is what makes the skyline better! And certainly New York more deserves first place than Chicago!

The CN Tower does gives Toronto's skyline a character just like Sydney. I doubt Toronto's skyline will get that same kind of recognition if they didn't have this structure.


----------



## algonquin

^ like Sydney.. you don't mean Sydneys tower surely... I'll assume you mean the Harbour Bridge. In which case, yes, it has a similar effect. No one would confuse Sydney for another city.

Overkill certainly doesn't make a skyline better, or we'd all be singing the praises of Sao Paulo and Shanghai. It's more than quantity... thats a pretty basic premise when evaluating anything.


----------



## Manila-X

algonquin said:


> ^ like Sydney.. you don't mean Sydneys tower surely... I'll assume you mean the Harbour Bridge. In which case, yes, it has a similar effect. No one would confuse Sydney for another city.
> 
> Overkill certainly doesn't make a skyline better, or we'd all be singing the praises of Sao Paulo and Shanghai. It's more than quantity... thats a pretty basic premise when evaluating anything.


I meant the AMP Tower in Sydney 

Well Sao Paulo is a different city compared to New York. Yes Sampa has a massive skyline but it lacks height and quality. New York on the other hand has density, height and quality and certainly has more scrapers than Chicago. 

Like I said before, when you hear other cities that have massive skylines, they always refer it to New York than Chicago.


----------



## algonquin

WANCH said:


> I meant the AMP Tower in Sydney


The CN Tower and that bucket-on-a-stick don't go together in the same sentence.

Sydney gathers character from it's setting, and it's spectacular bridge, not it's tower. The tower does nothing for it; it's one of countless generic observation towers across the globe. Apart from it's aesthetic value, it isn't very tall either.

The CN Tower is the tallest buiding in the world. Apart from it's hieght, it is a graceful soaring structure. It takes Toronto to a completely different level in terms of skylines, and, considering proper placement, it would do the same for almost any other city in the world.

The two are not comparable.

As for 'hearing' about cities with massive skylines, quite a few people here consider Chicago as their favourite, and I would imagine a forum full of skyscraper nerds would be _the_ source to hear such things.

peace


----------



## Manila-X

algonquin said:


> The CN Tower and that bucket-on-a-stick don't go together in the same sentence.
> 
> Sydney gathers character from it's setting, and it's spectacular bridge, not it's tower. The tower does nothing for it; it's one of countless generic observation towers across the globe. Apart from it's aesthetic value, it isn't very tall either.
> 
> The CN Tower is the tallest buiding in the world. Apart from it's hieght, it is a graceful soaring structure. It takes Toronto to a completely different level in terms of skylines, and, considering proper placement, it would do the same for almost any other city in the world.
> 
> The two are not comparable.
> 
> As for 'hearing' about cities with massive skylines, quite a few people here consider Chicago as their favourite, and I would imagine a forum full of skyscraper nerds would be _the_ source to hear such things.
> 
> peace


The CN is the tallest freestanding structure in the world. I don't consider it a building! But it does have a unique location in the city


----------



## bladex21

Ok here's my list

1. NYC-seeing pictures... but when you are in the middle of it and see towering skyscrapers just going off into the distance in every direction you turn, it's just... wow
2. Chicago-Tall, just tall. I just don't like its location. I'm a coastal guy (ocean)
3. SF-Best looking city in the whole U.S. in my opinion
4. TO- You really don't get to see the whole city unless you've seen it from the CN Tower... another wow
5. LA- I love how there are just high rises that come out of a sea of low-rises. Seriously, the average building height DT LA compared to its surrounding is just impressive. It's visible from like anywhere


----------



## algonquin

^ regardless of semantics, it is what it is


----------



## ChgoLvr83

Hey, Wanch, people respect your opinion when it comes to what you like but it seems that you have a hard time respecting the fact that some may actually like Chicago's over NYC. To me the only thing NYC has over Chicago is density. I think Chicago has better quality and beautiful height. The placement of the buildings in Chicago are great. Its very clean and sophisticated. I love how you can appreciate the total height (base to top) of its supertalls from a distance. There so much I prefer in Chicago over NYC that it would take awhile to type. Not a knock against NYC. I prefer Chicago.

So my ranking of top 3:
1. Chicago
2. NYC
3. Seattle


----------



## nomarandlee

algonquin said:


> I can't remember if I already did this, but here goes..
> 
> 1. Chicago
> 2. NYC
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Seattle
> 5. Calgary
> 
> Toronto Toronto Toronto.... if it wasn't for the CN Tower, it would fall a bit on anyones list.. (this despite the fact that TO is #2 in NA for scraper count)
> 
> But that shouldn't belittle what the CN Tower does for TO.. it's a legitimate element of the skyline. It's what distinguishes TO from any city in the world, really (think about it, no other tower comes close in terms of actually 'towering' over it's context). No one could mistake it for anything else.. it dominates, it adds character and balance, and that's why TO does so well in skyline polls/threads. It's aesthetics.
> .



I would disagree. For me the CN Tower distracts from the skyline of Toronto. I kind of feel the same way about the Pearl Tower (am I right on the name?) in Shaghi. The CN Tower is much less tacky then the Pearl Tower in Shanghi to be sure though.

And Toronto number 2 in skyscraper count in NA? mmm..Not by a long shot. It has more 200ft and under buildings then any other then New York but once you get above the 100-200ft resedential apartments that are indistinguishable in photos spread across Toronto then it is FAR behind NYC and Chicago in terms of skyscrapers (300-400ft and above.)


----------



## Manila-X

ChgoLvr83 said:


> Hey, Wanch, people respect your opinion when it comes to what you like but it seems that you have a hard time respecting the fact that some may actually like Chicago's over NYC. To me the only thing NYC has over Chicago is density. I think Chicago has better quality and beautiful height. The placement of the buildings in Chicago are great. Its very clean and sophisticated. I love how you can appreciate the total height (base to top) of its supertalls from a distance. There so much I prefer in Chicago over NYC that it would take awhile to type. Not a knock against NYC. I prefer Chicago.
> 
> So my ranking of top 3:
> 1. Chicago
> 2. NYC
> 3. Seattle


It's all good man! Anyway battle is still between New York and Chicago.


----------



## Goku

NYC
Chicago
Toronto
Rest


----------



## algonquin

nomarandlee said:


> And Toronto number 2 in skyscraper count in NA? mmm..Not by a long shot. It has more 200ft and under buildings then any other then New York but once you get above the 100-200ft resedential apartments that are indistinguishable in photos spread across Toronto then it is FAR behind NYC and Chicago in terms of skyscrapers (300-400ft and above.)


Check Emporis.com, by traditional definition of a skyscraper being 12+ stories, Toronto is #2, ahead of Chicago and behind NYC. This is a popular and contreversial subject in NA forums, but it's still a fact. Please note that my referral to this was meant to detract from my statement.. TO's scraper count has an unfortunate muted effect on it's skyline, though it certainly adds to a huge dense CBD. (Also note, just because the Emporis yardstick starts at 12 stories doesn't mean TO is full of 12 storey buildings... we've had bad luck with the dim-witted Aussies on that one).


@ ChgoLvr83

I'm completely with you. I'll add the fact that Chicago has two of the most imposing and beautiful modern skyscrapers in the world, the Sears tower and my personal favourite, the John Hancock tower. Plus theres the AON as well.

It just goes to show the effect that modernist masterpieces can have. The WTC was a terrible architectural loss to NYC.


----------



## Manila-X

NY's skyline is still impressive even without the WTC!


----------



## Jules

While I don't like CN Tower I do think it works in TO. It helps give the skyline its identity, and I don't think it would work as well without it.


----------



## Manila-X

How will Toronto rank if it didn't have the CN Tower?


----------



## Jules

WANCH said:


> How will Toronto rank if it didn't have the CN Tower?


It would probably drop under my top 10.


----------



## nomarandlee

algonquin said:


> Check Emporis.com, by traditional definition of a skyscraper being 12+ stories, Toronto is #2, ahead of Chicago and behind NYC. This is a popular and contreversial subject in NA forums, but it's still a fact. Please note that my referral to this was meant to detract from my statement.. TO's scraper count has an unfortunate muted effect on it's skyline, though it certainly adds to a huge dense CBD. (Also note, just because the Emporis yardstick starts at 12 stories doesn't mean TO is full of 12 storey buildings... we've had bad luck with the dim-witted Aussies on that one)..



Well I think saying a 15 or 25 high rise as a skyscraper is pretty generous. It would be akin to if you took all the highrises (10-20flrs) in Brooklyn and Queens in New York (the thousands of them) and you claimed how great it made Mid-Town Manhatten look. Same thing with all the highrises in Edgewater and along the lake front in north and south Chicago. Hardly anybody takes them into account when looking at the CBD skyline.

For real scrapers (300-400ft or above) that will likely make up a CBD Toronto is pretty on par with similar size city's in NA like Houston and Philly. The only differance is Toronto has a thousand 10-30 floor highrises miles from downtown. That is great for urbanity and sprawl limitation but doesn't effect the skyline much.


----------



## smartlake

Hmmm...

Well, at first I had doubts about Toronto, but i must admit that i am very impressed!!

My list is:
1. NYC (You are just kidding yourself if you think otherwise 
2. Chicago 
3a. Toronto
3b. Los Angeles (I think that it doesnt get enough credit. With the mountains in the background, it is just spectacular, but we aren't judging the scenery)
4. Seattle
5. San Fransicso
6. Calgary
7. Minneapolis
8. Vancouver (the mountains, again help)

I am a very big fan of mountains, especially in the background of a skyline, as you could probably tell by my list.


----------



## pottebaum

*www.streetsandsoul.com*


----------



## sudburyboy

Perth4life3 said:


> algonquin your kidding me, as if CN tower counts ! its a waaaay oversized concrete stick !


LOL, thats like saying as if the sears tower counts, 
its only the most recogniseable thing in the city


----------



## 2 for the road

A couple toronto shots
*pano>>>*

















none of those towers existed 5 years ago


----------



## Manila-X

sudburyboy said:


> LOL, thats like saying as if the sears tower counts,
> its only the most recogniseable thing in the city


There are more than just the Sears


----------



## hkskyline

*Anyone thought about Vancouver?*

A very uniform and new skyline, with plenty of recent additions covered with glass! Sure, there aren't many big tall buildings, but the uniformity in height is quite pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Manila-X

Vancouver's got a nice skyline but it certainly is not enough to be ranked with the top 10.


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*'s construction boom has been quite dramatic in the past decade. In fact, average home prices are higher than Toronto. The quality of the construction is quite different from other Canadian cities. For an earthquake zone, glass seems to be surprisingly popular in Vancouver's residential buildings.

Having a lot of height in one central area alone doesn't make a great skyline. Rather, a consistent mass of skyscrapers is what makes a city's skyline dramatic. Add the water and mountains, and Vancouver will easily slip into the North America top 10.

Here are some views from the other side of downtown :


----------



## Manila-X

True about the construction boom but it's also happening in other US cities like Miami for example. And Miami's got some tall commericial ones as well.

Well this is my list

1) New York
2) Chicago
3) Toronto
4) Atlanta
5) San Francisco
6) Seattle
7) Los Angeles
8) Houston
9) Dallas
10) Philadelphia.

Vancouver can be 11th


----------



## hkskyline

Herein lies the problem of counting merely height. Philadelphia has taller buildings, but they are all bunched up together. Outside Center City, skyscraper activity disappears, whereas Vancouver has a much larger swath of land with skyscrapers (spread out over an average of shorter skyscrapers). However, from the sky, Vancouver has a much more skyscapered landscape, and a broader skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

Pretty true about that. Vancouver on the other hand has density but lack the height compared to the cities I put on the top 10.


----------



## crazyjoeda

*Buddy Vancouver is in the top 10*



WANCH said:


> Vancouver's got a nice skyline but it certainly is not enough to be ranked with the top 10.


Maybe Vancouver isnt in the top 5, but it is definitely in the top 10 for North America. Its also one of the fastest growing skylines.


----------



## Manila-X

Lets say Vancouver is in the top10. But I'll looking forward to seeing some tall ones in there.


----------



## WestTexan87

Skyline - Over all
1) NYC - no comparison
2) Chicago - a proud 2nd place
3) Toronto - wonderfully proportioned

Night Skyline
1) NYC - ESB and Chrysler can't be beat
2) Dallas - just awesome
3) Charlotte - I'm a sucker for the BoA Tower at night

Natural Surroundings
1) Seattle
2) San Francisco
3) Vancouver

In Canada
1) Toronto
2) Calgary
3) Vancouver


----------



## Manila-X

WestTexan87 said:


> Skyline - Over all
> 1) NYC - no comparison
> 2) Chicago - a proud 2nd place
> 3) Toronto - wonderfully proportioned
> 
> Night Skyline
> 1) NYC - ESB and Chrysler can't be beat
> 2) Dallas - just awesome
> 3) Charlotte - I'm a sucker for the BoA Tower at night
> 
> Natural Surroundings
> 1) Seattle
> 2) San Francisco
> 3) Vancouver
> 
> In Canada
> 1) Toronto
> 2) Calgary
> 3) Vancouver


Any image of Dallas' skyline @ night? Anyway, Charlotte's got the BoA but that's the only supertall they got. I would prefer San Francisco or Miami at night


----------



## hkskyline

For a good Canadian skyline with natural scenery and skyscrapers, consider *Montréal* - albeit definitely not a top 5.

It's a small skyline from far :



















However, it has an excellent vantage point from above right in the heart of the city - Mont Royal. From there, the buildings look very nice lined up in a horizontal line from east to west.




























The natural elements are all there - water, hills, and skyscrapers.










There is a vantage point that bunches up the buildings together, making them more dense.



















While Montréal's skyline is nowhere near as impressive as New York or Chicago, it shows the importance of geography in a great skyline.


----------



## Bitxofo

New York, Chicago and Toronto.


----------



## Manila-X

Same! But how about no.4? I think it's between Atlanta and San Francisco


----------



## SkyLerm

Chicago, New York and Toronto. No doubt


----------



## DrasQue

New york-no doubt.I can say NY is the best int world(with hk) =)


----------



## DBR96A

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Miami
4. Toronto
5. Philadelphia
6. Vancouver
7. Los Angeles
8. San Diego
9. Seattle
10. Pittsburgh

HONORABLE MENTION: Denver


----------



## spyguy

Didn't you post these same pictures is 2-3 other threads already?


----------



## Manila-X

spyguy said:


> Didn't you post these same pictures is 2-3 other threads already?


It doesn't matter, I first saw them here


----------



## LLoydGeorge

WANCH said:


> The Ansonia reminds me of those buildings in Madrid or Buenos Aires


I agree. It's awesome.


----------



## Manila-X

LLoydGeorge said:


> I agree. It's awesome.


It will look great if they were in the cities mentioned.

But I still like New York's gothic style which people sometimes call them "cathedrals of commerce"


----------



## Jules

spyguy said:


> Didn't you post these same pictures is 2-3 other threads already?


More like 5-6.


----------



## Manila-X

Doesn't matter. They're impressive pics


----------



## hkskyline

Pittsburgh has quite a nice skyline with a stunning water and hill setting :


----------



## Manila-X

I just love Pittsburgh's skyline and it does have a really nice location.


----------



## sloid

I'd Say Chicago.


----------



## nomarandlee2

Pittsburgn shows that you can have a GREAT skyline without supertalls or without a ton of tall buildings. It provides a great skyline all with good placement, variety, location, and scenary. I would call it the best little skyline in the world.


----------



## Manila-X

nomarandlee2 said:


> Pittsburgn shows that you can have a GREAT skyline without supertalls or without a ton of tall buildings. It provides a great skyline all with good placement, variety, location, and scenary. I would call it the best little skyline in the world.


I agree with that. But even if Pittsburgh as at least one supertall, the skyline would be very impressive.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Chicago, New York or Manhattan


----------



## Manila-X

sinjin said:


> Chicago, New York or Manhattan


Manhattan is in New York


----------



## hkskyline

A few more recent photos from Toronto :


----------



## Manila-X

Nice pics and the Midtown skyline is getting some density.


----------



## hkskyline

The focus in Toronto is the waterfront areas, where there are a lot of condominiums being built :


----------



## Manila-X

I think high-rise condominiums is becoming a trend in major Canadian cities not just Toronto but Vancouver as well. It's also the same with US cities as well like Chicago or Miami.


----------



## hkskyline

The Toronto and Vancouver examples are urban rejuvenation projects. False Creek in Vancouver and the disused railyards in Toronto were prime sites that were left unused. These two are by far the largest redevelopment projects in Canada in recent memory. Other cities have more piecemeal projects - a skyscraper here and there.


----------



## ale26

*Tdot nd Nyc nd Chicago compare*


----------



## ale26

how do u put in picturess??? plzz help :eek2:


----------



## algonquin

Chicago is insane.


----------



## Manila-X

I think the title should go to New York. Even if Chicago has the tallest building in the continent or is the birthplace of the skyscraper, it can't match the quality and density that New York has. With or without the WTC, NY is still no.1 in North America.


----------



## spyguy

I don't think that's necessarily true. Chicago's placement on Lake Michigan as well as what many would consider the most organized major skyline in NA (if not the world) make it quite unique.


----------



## Manila-X

spyguy said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true. Chicago's placement on Lake Michigan as well as what many would consider the most organized major skyline in NA (if not the world) make it quite unique.


Chicago's skyline is organized. But there are other cities that are like that like Toronto, San Diego, Miami or even San Francisco. The only difference is, Chicago's skyline is taller and denser compared to these cities.


----------



## hkskyline

Most cities in the world have organized downtowns where the main skyline is located. Even for cities that are typically lowrise, such as London and Paris, there are particular areas where tall buildings are grouped together. For New York, there's Manhattan. For Chicago, there's the Loop. For Vancouver, the scatter is wider, but still organized.


----------



## Paddington

hkskyline said:


> A very uniform and new skyline, with plenty of recent additions covered with glass! Sure, there aren't many big tall buildings, but the uniformity in height is quite pleasing to the eye.


Vancouver has got some of the worst architecture I've ever seen.

Nice natural setting though. Pity they had to ruin it with the town. :bash:


----------



## Sa Town Tx Gringo

Chicago
New York
Houston
Toronto
Seattle


----------



## Manila-X

I agree that skylines of North American cities are organized and are grouped together. Compare it with some Asian cities like Bangkok or Seoul.


----------



## Jules

Paddington said:


> Vancouver has got some of the worst architecture I've ever seen.
> 
> Nice natural setting though. Pity they had to ruin it with the town. :bash:


I agree. Vancouver's skyline is highly overrated imo. Nothing tall, just short residentials. very repetitive, ugly colors, and the architecture of them is very metiocre. There's several skylines in Canada that blow it away.


----------



## Manila-X

RP1 said:


> I agree. Vancouver's skyline is highly overrated imo. Nothing tall, just short residentials. very repetitive, ugly colors, and the architecture of them is very metiocre. There's several skylines in Canada that blow it away.


True, Vancouver lack height and iconic buildings as well. And it's skyline is mostly residential as well.


----------



## Method101

NY...done deal


----------



## El_Greco

Seattle :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

better than










or










???????????


----------



## hkskyline

Vancouver's residential skyline is quite unique in the world because of the use of glass at such a uniform level throughout the skyline.


----------



## [email protected]

My fav' are seattle and Phoenix follow by Cago, LA and Philly


----------



## Skyman

Chica, LA, NYC, SF


----------



## Skybean

I guess not too many people think highly of Toronto's skyline 

:dunno:


----------



## mid-town

Toronto's is nice. But the CN Tower is so dark at night. They need to light it up or something. I think NYC has the best skyline. It's huge, it has great architecture, and the skyline's not lit up too much or too little.


----------



## EtherealMist

1. NYC (Sheer size and density)
2. Chicago (Great layout, Height, Photogenic)
3. Toronto (Height, layout)
4. San Francisco (Natural setting)

I dont understand these arguments against NYC. Overkill? How can a skyline be overkill? the more massive a skyline is the more different vantage points it has. You can take thousands of photos of NYC that will all look different simply because its so huge. You can spend all day photographing midtown and not even get to lower Manhattan. 

And people knock NYC it because it doesnt have enough varying height but people on the same hand praise Vancouver for having uniform height.

NYC is just on another level in terms of density and amount of skyscrapers I dont know how it cant be #1.

BTW does anyone have that pano of NYC that shows nearly the whole city with Brookyln in the foreground? That pic is amazing.


----------



## connect_2_the_skyy

I love all of these skylines, they all have their own unique draw to them. 

1.) New York City (density and juxtoposition of the old and the new)

2.) Chicago (its unique modern qualities and attractive qualities)

3.) Toronto (complete balance, density and it doesn't go way overboard)


----------



## hkskyline

I haven't publicized this one from *Toronto* before. It was taken from the Rochester express ferry terminal in the Portlands area.


----------



## sharpie20

It's funny...you can take any picture of New York and it still looks amazing no matter what. And lets not forget that New York City has 3 separate skylines

:dance:
:dance:
:dance:

Toronto doesn't look half as impressive as New York, though it looks like they're making some progress.


----------



## Black Box

Top Ten (only NYC and Chicago are ranked, the rest are up for grabs.
1. New York City
2. Chicago
Montreal
Seattle
San Francisco
Los Angeles
Philadelphia
Boston
Atlanta
Pittsburgh
Houston


----------



## Liwwadden

No discussion for me. You have NY high at the top. Miles down, follows Toronto.


----------



## Doc Halladay

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Seattle
5. San Francisco
6. Miami
7. Philadelphia
8. Calgary
9. Los Angeles
10. Vancouver


----------



## Manila-X

NYC baybee


----------



## Sinjin P.

My Top 3:
>New York
>Toronto
>Chicago


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

The best skyline are closely matching between NYC and Chicago....
While NYC has awsome amounts of mid rises and skyscrapers, chicago has large amounts of skyscrapers and supertalls. So they are both best skylines in NA with different perspectives!

Then follow by Toronto!


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> The best skyline are closely matching between NYC and Chicago....
> While NYC has awsome amounts of mid rises and skyscrapers, chicago has large amounts of skyscrapers and supertalls. So they are both best skylines in NA with different perspectives!
> 
> Then follow by Toronto!


NY got alot of supertalls as well


----------



## yuval5

New York


----------



## Andy.\\

algonquin said:


> Toronto, courtesy of WZ1
> 
> scrolllllllll>>>>>>>>>>


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> NY got alot of supertalls as well


Yea, I know WANCH, however, nyc number of supertalls isn't in the scale as chicago's! Chicago's top 3 are extremely tall compare to nyc's top 3!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Toronto skyline is very impressive but again isn't on the same scale as Chicago and NYC!

Toronto skyline pano









Chicago skyline pano :runaway: 
















^^^
Now that is truely impressive :scouserd: :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

By far: New York.

2: Chicago
3: LA


----------



## hkskyline

Here is one from New York with Manhattan, Jersey City, and Brooklyn all in one.


----------



## Manila-X

The pic looks striking especially with father and his daughter in the foreground 

Also like the Chicago pics with the freight yard. There must be alot of graffiti writers in that area at night!


----------



## Bel-wat?Belcyde

I disagree with all of you actully, Sydney has the best in my opinion


----------



## spyguy

Sydney, North Dakota? Or is there another one in NA?


----------



## lbjeffries

New York is easily my favorite.

then Chicago

and everyone else...


----------



## Manila-X

Bel-wat?Belcyde said:


> I disagree with all of you actully, Sydney has the best in my opinion


Is this is a joke man? But Sydney looks like a North American city


----------



## Erebus555

Chicago and New York are impressive but I would not say they are the best. I find Chicago's boring and boxy with a few exceptions on the skyline. New York's has a similar architectural style throughout with some jewels sticking out. Everyone knows the Empire State.

But my choice goes to San Francisco. I like how they use the setting for the skyline and how the skyline fits in. The architecture is just beautiful.


----------



## Manila-X

Erebus555 said:


> Chicago and New York are impressive but I would not say they are the best. I find Chicago's boring and boxy with a few exceptions on the skyline. New York's has a similar architectural style throughout with some jewels sticking out. Everyone knows the Empire State.
> 
> But my choice goes to San Francisco. I like how they use the setting for the skyline and how the skyline fits in. The architecture is just beautiful.


How about the Towering Inferno? They place it on SF


----------



## hkskyline

Chicago's architectural grandeur and history is buried inside the streets and not visible at a skyline level. Its skyscraper legacy is fairly well preserved and advertised, but it requires a bit more digging inside the Loop.


----------



## Manila-X

I haven't seen Chicago on street level. Would like to see some pics


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I haven't seen Chicago on street level. Would like to see some pics


I've got plenty of Chicago street-level shots from my recent visit last November :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408284
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408367
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416698

More photos to come soon.


----------



## skyscraperboy

to me , New York is the best....Chicago come second..


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

1/ chicago
2/ nyc
3/ vancouver, canada 

outside us and canada, i think panama city has the best skyline



sloid said:


>


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I've got plenty of Chicago street-level shots from my recent visit last November :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408284
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408367
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416698
> 
> More photos to come soon.


Thanks for the links. Chicago is pretty vibrant within the city centre. But it's pretty laid back in the outskirts


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Thanks for the links. Chicago is pretty vibrant within the city centre. But it's pretty laid back in the outskirts


That can be said for most North American cities.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> That can be said for most North American cities.


The only North American city I know where it's vibrant outside the city centre are NY, LA and Miami.


----------



## Westsidelife

^I don't know about NY but I agree with LA and Miami.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The only North American city I know where it's vibrant outside the city centre are NY, LA and Miami.


I wouldn't think the suburban parts of NYC can beat Times Square's crowds and liveliness. It's pretty quiet in Connecticut where I lived. I also wouldn't consider sprawl developments lively either. They may be lively with cars but how many people do you see strolling along the street outdoors?


----------



## Manila-X

Westsidelife said:


> ^I don't know about NY but I agree with LA and Miami.


Definitely LA because I find other parts like Venice Beach, The Strip or Westwood livelier than downtown.


----------



## Westsidelife

^The Historic Core of Downtown LA is very vibrant during the day as well but is completely dead at night.


----------



## Manila-X

Westsidelife said:


> ^The Historic Core of Downtown LA is very vibrant during the day as well but is completely dead at night.


I always go to downtown when I'm there and it's pretty vibrant during the daytime. At night it's not just inactive but it can be dangerous. I saw alot of homeless there at night


----------



## nygirl

Westsidelife said:


> ^I don't know about NY but I agree with LA and Miami.


Outside the city as in NYC or outside of Manhattan? If it's outside of Manhattan than you must have never seen Brooklyn or most of Queens, even the Bronx. 
South Nassau County as well come to think of it.


----------



## Westsidelife

^Outside the city of course.


----------



## Westsidelife

Damn, look at Seattle!


----------



## hkskyline

I like Vancouver's building layout over Seattle. Vancouver has a lot more buildings, albeit short on average. Both have nice mountain settings.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I like Vancouver's building layout over Seattle. Vancouver has a lot more buildings, albeit short on average. Both have nice mountain settings.


To me, I prefre Seattle. Vancouver despite the impressive skyline doesn't have the supertalls that Seattle has plus their skyline is mostly residential condos.


----------



## gladisimo

Vancouver's seaside buildings don't look good to me. They're modern and glass, but they seem to have blinds behind the glass that you can see, and the blinds being random, makes the building feel very disordered.


----------



## hkskyline

I think there are bylaws that don't allow residents to use different colour blinds - that they are all white or uniform colour across the whole building.


----------



## _00_deathscar

northsider1983 said:


> Yes, I read that too. It took all of my power not to cry myself to sleep that night. Hancock is one of the greatest buildings in the country, let alone chicago.


Hancock, Sears and Aon are eyesores.


----------



## hkskyline

A few more Chicago photos in addition to post #386 :


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Vancouver also has a lot of waterfront scenes :
> 
> No shortage of water at all. In fact, Vancouver offers much more vantage
> points of the different parts of the skyline from waterfronts than Toronto. Only 1 side of Toronto is bound by water (Lake Ontario), whereas water wraps around Vancouver on 3 sides.
> 
> _Aerial_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, water is a standard basis for a city's existence, so it's not exactly a differentiating trait anymore.


Vancouver has this advantage. And its still the most important port centre for Western Canada. 

It's also a rising city so sometime, there might be a supertall or an iconic scraper planned. Hopefully


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Vancouver has this advantage. And its still the most important port centre for Western Canada.
> 
> It's also a rising city so sometime, there might be a supertall or an iconic scraper planned. Hopefully


Canada doesn't have that many major port cities to begin with, with Vancouver and Prince Rupert being the key centres along the west coast. So it's quite obvious and intuitive that Vancouver, being Canada's largest city west of Toronto (CMA), to be an important city. After all, Canada doesn't have many large cities to begin with. The Canadian east coast doesn't have large ports and ships can go inland via the St. Lawrence Seaway to Montreal and Toronto, although there has been talk that Halifax could play a role in shipping Asian exports westward via the Suez instead of across the Pacific.

St. Lawrence Seaway thread : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=275538

Port of Vancouver : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=145456

Canada Ponders Ageing Infrastructure & Booming China Trade :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286693

Despite the earthquake risk, Vancouver *does have* a few tall skyscrapers being built right now :

Shangri-La
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=312368

Ritz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470912


----------



## FreeToLove

New york is so boring, its just all tall buidlings..boring...

Chicago
Toronto
NYC


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

FreeToLove said:


> New york is so boring, its just all tall buidlings..boring...
> 
> Chicago
> Toronto
> NYC


New York's skyline is more boring than Toronto's? Please explain...


----------



## hkskyline

If New York's skyline is boring then the rest of North America's skylines are ****.


----------



## oliver999

title should be " the best north america skyline except newyork"


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> If New York's skyline is boring then the rest of North America's skylines are ****.


HKskyline swore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress

CrazyCanuck said:


> For now i'd say New York, but only slightly ahead of Chicago. Give Toronto 20 years and it might be able to give them a run for thier money. I do think that Vancouver has a nice skyline, but nothing compared to the behemoths of the east.


in 20 years new yorks and chicagos skylines will have changed drasitcally as well.


----------



## Dr. Phalange

FreeToLove said:


> New york is so boring, its just all tall buidlings..boring...


Wow! This is a prime example of either incredible ignorance, poor taste or simple jealousy...or a combination of each.

Love it or hate it, you must give NYC the credit and respect it deserves.


----------



## Sleepy Elgin

Hi All,

This is my first post in the forum, but I've been lurking for a long time. I just registered and am not 100% certain how to quote previous posts. But while I agree with the following quote from Dr. Phalange, 

"Wow! This is a prime example of either incredible ignorance, poor taste or simple jealousy...or a combination of each.

Love it or hate it, you must give NYC the credit and respect it deserves. "

I find it hard to understand why the following quote by oliver999 is not taken to a similar task for incredible ignorance:

"title should be " the best north america skyline except newyork" "

Quite clearly, at least Chicago can compete with New York for this title, and in my opinion, is significantly better than New York. This is an example of incredible arrogance. 

Love it or hate it, you must give Chicago the credit and respect it deserves.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress

^^ oliver is from china and hasnt even visited to the US so cut him some slack.


----------



## jamietoronto

I live in Toronto, I love Toronto, I think Toronto is the best place to live in the world although officially only 3rd best place to live. Anyway, although Toronto is a great city, New York holds the gold. 

It is a close call between Toronto and Chicago. Toronto's skyline goes inland from the lake, while Chicago goes along the lake. Most of the Toronto skyline is not seen by most people. 

Here is a picture of the downtown skyline. (From Midtown on the left to Financial District on the Right.) Don't forget to scroll 










I love Toronto.
And who wouldn't be jealous of the New York skyline? Its F-ing amazing.


----------



## jamietoronto

Toronto #2, Chitown #3. 
Sorry Chicago, but I love Toronto, and my skyline too much.


----------



## Xusein

I believe I already posted here a while back, but here are my favorites:

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Los Angeles
5. Vancouver

I have visited the first three personally. :cheers:


----------



## Mahratta

1. NYC
2. Toronto
3. Chicago

Also, that above shot of T.O. was splendid


----------



## MDguy

1. Baltimore
2. New york
3. Chicago
4. Toronto
5. Seattle



But really

1. That big apple thing
2. That one windy place
3. Racoon city
4. The place with emeralds
5. The minniature apple


----------



## Patrick

except the big ones (NY, Chicago), my favorites are Philadelphia and Minneapolis!

Those are great ensembles!


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Manila-X

With Jersey City and Brooklyn, NY has 4 clusters.


----------



## hkskyline

I see 3 - with Manhattan.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Manila-X

There's something different with Lower Manhattan's skyline without the WTC


----------



## Northsider

I actually think it looks great without them.


----------



## hkskyline

There's still plenty in the skyline to make it great.


----------



## WonderlandPark

I miss them, that view could be Boston or something, undistinguished without the twins.


----------



## Patrick

hkskyline said:


> I see 3 - with Manhattan.


Midtown Manhattan and Lower Manhattan


----------



## jamietoronto

Manhattan has 2 clusters, midtown being the biggest in the U.S, and I think maybe the world. Then theres downtown (lower manhattan) 

My city, Toronto, has 2. (Downtown, North York) I don't know if people want to consider midtown Toronto as a cluster. I guess if you consider Missisauga, it would be 3.


----------



## hkskyline

Patrick said:


> Midtown Manhattan and Lower Manhattan


Naah .. I count Manhattan as 1, with 2 peaks.


----------



## Manila-X

I look at 4 clusters in NY if you include it's surroundings. There's Lower and Midtown Manhattan, Jersey City and Brooklyn


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I look at 4 clusters in NY if you include it's surroundings. There's Lower and Midtown Manhattan, Jersey City and Brooklyn


Using that logic, then Hong Kong Island itself has 2 skylines - Wan Chai and Central. Doesn't make much sense to me. A skyline doesn't comprise of one hump. It's a continuous stream of buildings with a mix of heights.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Using that logic, then Hong Kong Island itself has 2 skylines - Wan Chai and Central. Doesn't make much sense to me. A skyline doesn't comprise of one hump. It's a continuous stream of buildings with a mix of heights.


True but I was more refering to the tallest buildings in the city or skyscrapeers over 600 ft.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> True but I was more refering to the tallest buildings in the city or skyscrapeers over 600 ft.


I don't think a skyline is only made up of a few tall buildings, just as one huge building or two don't make up a skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I don't think a skyline is only made up of a few tall buildings, just as one huge building or two don't make up a skyline.


In some cases. A nice skyline can only composed of a few tall ones such as that of Downtown LA


----------



## Ebola

WANCH said:


> There's something different with Lower Manhattan's skyline without the WTC




No, really?


Without the WTC, LM is just some regular quasi-massive skyline. Shitloads of of 500'-800'ers, but nothing that stands above them all. To an uneducated person, it could be mistaken for almost any skyline in the world. But with the new WTC, a natural-looking mountain of skyscrapers is created; it's something that no one else on the planet will have, someting so unqiue to NY that people will view that part of the skyline as iconic. The four new WTC supertalls, plus the ten other gleaming new 600'-900' towers will really place downtown in the top five skylines of the world, and with all of the stuff going up in midtown, I'm sure they'll always remain #1.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> In some cases. A nice skyline can only composed of a few tall ones such as that of Downtown LA


But if there is a continuous stretch of buildings, I wouldn't chop it up as two skylines just because there are two sets of peaks in the development.


----------



## Manila-X

Ebola said:


> No, really?
> 
> 
> Without the WTC, LM is just some regular quasi-massive skyline. Shitloads of of 500'-800'ers, but nothing that stands above them all. To an uneducated person, it could be mistaken for almost any skyline in the world. But with the new WTC, a natural-looking mountain of skyscrapers is created; it's something that no one else on the planet will have, someting so unqiue to NY that people will view that part of the skyline as iconic. The four new WTC supertalls, plus the ten other gleaming new 600'-900' towers will really place downtown in the top five skylines of the world, and with all of the stuff going up in midtown, I'm sure they'll always remain #1.


I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## hkskyline

We shouldn't forget the significant amounts of infill that have risen in Midtown over the past decade that has made the skyline 'fuller', and the complementary skyline rising on the Jersey side. New York isn't all about the WTC after all. Midtown has a huge contingent - much wider than Lower Manhattan in fact, and that part of NYC is changing rapidly these days. But the change is evident even along the Hudson shores further up (ie. Trump's series of buildings).


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> We shouldn't forget the significant amounts of infill that have risen in Midtown over the past decade that has made the skyline 'fuller', and the complementary skyline rising on the Jersey side. New York isn't all about the WTC after all. Midtown has a huge contingent - much wider than Lower Manhattan in fact, and that part of NYC is changing rapidly these days. But the change is evident even along the Hudson shores further up (ie. Trump's series of buildings).


compared to the two Midtown has a more "striking" skyline. I also like the positioning especially the ESB on the centre. It is also the main CBD of Manahttan.


----------



## Ebola

They are going to build a third CBD on Manhattan Island, which will be the 4th largest CBD in America. There will be many new 700'+ I'm sure, and a lot that are much taller. I bet the centerpiece building(s) of this CBD will be at least 1,300', if not much more.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> compared to the two Midtown has a more "striking" skyline. I also like the positioning especially the ESB on the centre. It is also the main CBD of Manahttan.


The ESB only is centered from the north-south axis :










However, to fully appreciate the breadth of New York's Midtown skyline, it has to be from an east / west vantage point.










In this more stunning view, the ESB is nowhere at centre, which makes much sense since it's at 34th, and there's a lot more tall stuff going north from there than going south.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/rfcd100/panoramas


----------



## Ebola

^No one can ever beat that, and keep in mind that you only hardly see the west side of Lower Manhattan (w/ the WFC/GS Tower, ect) and east side of midtown (Trump World, UN HQ, Chrysler) in those pictures, except for a little in the last one. With all of the new towers going up south of the ESB, the skyline will be extended even more. Wait for 2020 and jaws will drop even lower.


----------



## Manila-X

BTW, x-mas is near so The ESB must have a red/green lighting


----------



## hkskyline

Ebola said:


> ^No one can ever beat that, and keep in mind that you only hardly see the west side of Lower Manhattan (w/ the WFC/GS Tower, ect) and east side of midtown (Trump World, UN HQ, Chrysler) in those pictures, except for a little in the last one. With all of the new towers going up south of the ESB, the skyline will be extended even more. Wait for 2020 and jaws will drop even lower.


Yep, so in my quest to see how big the New York skyline is, I had to go to several places :

Weehawken / Port Imperial - to see the western Midtown skyline
Jersey City / Hoboken & Staten Island ferry - to see the Lower Manhattan skyline
Long Island City shores & along some of the elevated 7 line stations in Queens - to see the eastern Midtown skyline
Fort Wadsworth, Staten Island - Lower Manhattan, some of Midtown, Brooklyn, Jersey


----------



## Manila-X

When I see it, Mid-Town Manhattan including the upper west / east side have the biggest cluster in a particular area. Mid-Town is also considered the largest CBD in North America


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> When I see it, Mid-Town Manhattan including the upper west / east side have the biggest cluster in a particular area. Mid-Town is also considered the largest CBD in North America


Don't think Upper East / West Sides are part of Midtown though, although the skyline does stretch well into both areas.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Don't think Upper East / West Sides are part of Midtown though, although the skyline does stretch well into both areas.


I was more refering to the skyline. Upper East does have some density with its high-rise apartments. 

BTW, I'll be flying to the US this Sat with LA as the first destination. I'm then off to NY a week after that


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I was more refering to the skyline. Upper East does have some density with its high-rise apartments.


I find the Upper East has a lot more density established than the Upper West, although Trump has a major development along the Upper West shores facing the Hudson so that is starting to change.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I find the Upper East has a lot more density established than the Upper West, although Trump has a major development along the Upper West shores facing the Hudson so that is starting to change.


Trump's development is not much compared to the density of Upper East. Upper East on the other hand is much more upscale than it's counterpart. Upper West to me is more the residential area of NY's bohemian community.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Trump's development is not much compared to the density of Upper East. Upper East on the other hand is much more upscale than it's counterpart. Upper West to me is more the residential area of NY's bohemian community.


I'm not trying to argue Trump's redevelopment would triumph over the Upper East Side's density. That's a silly thought to begin with. However, that development marks a change in the area and we expect to see more in the Upper West to fill in the skyline. There are quite a lot of empty lots all along that stretch of the Hudson, with plenty of old warehouse and dock space to raze and rebuild.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I'm not trying to argue Trump's redevelopment would triumph over the Upper East Side's density. That's a silly thought to begin with. However, that development marks a change in the area and we expect to see more in the Upper West to fill in the skyline. There are quite a lot of empty lots all along that stretch of the Hudson, with plenty of old warehouse and dock space to raze and rebuild.


I wouldn't mind seeing more high-rise developments in The Upper Westside. In fact I would like to see more of these around NY including the outer borough and neighbouring Jersey


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing more high-rise developments in The Upper Westside. In fact I would like to see more of these around NY including the outer borough and neighbouring Jersey


_This should fill up the area south of the ESB nicely, and I expect this type of news to slowly move north._

*Five Firms Vie for Chance To Build on Far West Side *
13 October 2007
The New York Times

Five developers submitted separate billion-dollar offers this week for the right to transform the West Side railyards -- what the Bloomberg administration once called ''a hole in the ground'' -- into a small city of residential and commercial skyscrapers with 12 acres of parks and open space. 

One of the bidders, the Extell Development Company, would use ''suspension bridge technology'' to span the two 13-acre yards flanking 11th Avenue between 30th and 33rd Streets, while the trains continue to operate, according to real estate executives briefed on the bids. 

Extell would erect a dozen towers over the next 15 years, including one more than 1,000 feet tall, at the northern and southern borders of the sites, leaving parkland and open space at the center. The design for this proposal also incorporates a public park on a defunct elevated railway that runs west along 30th Street and north along 12th Avenue. 

The four other bidders would build concrete and steel platforms over the railyards and erect a similar array of towers and open space, as well as a home for a yet-to-be-determined cultural institution. 

The railyards, which are owned by the Metropolitan Transportation Authority, represent both a rare opportunity to acquire 26 acres of waterfront property in Manhattan and a daunting challenge to redevelop an industrial neighborhood and make it into a major commercial district over the coming decade. 

Tishman Speyer Properties has formed a joint venture with Morgan Stanley, the global investment bank, whose headquarters are at the north end of Times Square; their plan calls for a major skyscraper on the eastern railyard that would be a new headquarters for the bank and perhaps the start of another financial district in Manhattan. 

Another bidder, a joint venture of the Durst Organization and Vornado Realty Trust, has a tentative agreement with Conde Nast Publications, publisher of Vanity Fair, Gourmet, The New Yorker and 24 other magazines, to build a new home for the company in a 1.5 million-square-foot tower on the eastern railyard. 

The Related Companies, one of the city's biggest residential builders, has formed a joint venture with Goldman Sachs, another major investment bank, and hired three architects -- Kohn Pedersen Fox, Arquitectonica and Robert A. M. Stern -- to design its proposal. And Brookfield Properties, the fifth bidder, used Skidmore, Owings & Merrill and Field Operations to develop a master plan, while Skidmore and the architects Thomas Phifer & Partners, SHoP Architects and Diller Scofidio & Renfro designed the towers. 

''This is a massive development opportunity that we may never see again,'' said Anna Levin, a member of Community Board 4, whose district includes the yards. ''It'll be the biggest public-private partnership you've ever seen. But planning for development that we'll need for generations to come is a complex process. It has to take into account a multitude of public and private considerations.'' 

The transportation authority, which had hoped to reap $1 billion from the sale of the development rights to the yards, confirmed that it had received five offers, but declined to provide any details. The authority said it expected to select the winning bidder, or combination of bidders, by February or March, after conducting a design review that would include an opportunity for public comment. 

The Bloomberg administration is keenly interested in the outcome because it views the railyards as a key element in a plan to transform the Far West Side. It hopes to begin work soon on an extension of the No. 7 subway from Times Square to the railyards. 

The bidders were loath to comment publicly on their proposals for fear of alienating the transportation authority. But real estate executives who saw the offers said that each developer had made a nominal bid of about $1 billion for the development rights. 

Still, it is difficult to determine the true value of the offers because every proposal has a different set of contingencies and involves a series of payments over years. City and state officials will also evaluate how quickly each developer would start construction. 

Ms. Levin said she hoped the transportation authority would release the proposals submitted by all the developers, in their entirety, because they might include some good ideas that do not fall within the city and the authority's design guidelines. 

Big project proposals in New York can take a torturous and lengthy path to construction, or collapse. A succession of mayors and governors sought futilely to build a baseball stadium for the Yankees or a football stadium for the Jets over the railyards. But in 2005, the city rezoned the Far West Side for high-rise development and the transportation authority sought to sell the development rights over the railyards to raise $1 billion for its capital budget. 

Assemblyman Richard L. Brodsky, who heads a legislative committee that oversees the authority, said the railyards should be viewed alongside plans for the subway extension, the expansion of the nearby convention center and proposals for Pennsylvania Station. He questioned whether there had been adequate planning for the related projects. ''The receipt of the bids raises the curtain on a chaotic set of issues that have to be resolved,'' Mr. Brodsky said. 

The city and the transportation authority created a conceptual plan for the railyards detailing what could be built there and the general location of the buildings, which could vary between 60 and 70 stories. The yard on the eastern side of 11th Avenue has been zoned for development, but plans for the western yard would have to go through the city's public review process, presumably with the support of the Bloomberg administration and the City Council president, Christine C. Quinn. 

Before they build the first tower, however, developers must erect platforms or spans over the railyards while trains continue running. Douglas Durst of the Durst Organization, which has hired the architects FXFowle and Rafael Pelli, has estimated that the platforms would cost about $1.5 billion. But Extell hopes to save money by using bridge-building technology instead.


----------



## krull

Wow, some wonderful NYC photos posted here.

 Here is a great photo of those two famous NYC skylines...


----------



## Manila-X

I really like that aerial shot and it really shows both skylines.


----------



## hkskyline

The new WTC will block a bit of that view in a couple of years.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The new WTC will block a bit of that view in a couple of years.


Only the western part of Midtown. Central and eastern Midtown has some of the most notable and tallest scrapers in Manhattan so we will still have a nice view of these parts when shot from this vantage point.


----------



## hkskyline

It's all the developments in the rail lands west of CN Tower that is stealing the attention. Sadly, the rest of Toronto's big skyscrapers are not well lit at all.


----------



## algonquin

chris9 said:


> Miami beats Toronto
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c4/Miamiskyline20080113.png


If you mean Miami has a better or bigger skyline, I'd find a better photo if I were you. Or if you are refering to whats currently being built, that's rather underwhelming in comparison.


----------



## Skybean

chris9 said:


> Miami beats Toronto
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c4/Miamiskyline20080113.png


Gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## Kailyas

No doubt, I am sure New York will be the first


----------



## hkskyline

Don't think there's much to argue over who is #1, and even #2. But who comes after them is probably very debateable.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Don't think there's much to argue over who is #1, and even #2. But who comes after them is probably very debateable.


The debatable part comes after #3. Alot look at Toronto as the third placer


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The debatable part comes after #3. Alot look at Toronto as the third placer


Having been to so many cities in North America, I don't think Toronto should fit into 3rd place. Even after Cityplace is completed, it still doesn't have the natural setting and depth to be so high on the list. They have the height, but it's all too clustered together and the density tapers off significantly beyond those few blocks.


----------



## isaidso

It does taper off, but I don't think any North American city outside of New York or Chicago can match Toronto's CBD cluster:



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Toronto*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

San Francisco may not have the height that Toronto has, but its CBD cluster is more extensive and extremely dense:









Taken by Coldayman


----------



## isaidso

Those are fabulous San Francisco pics, but from what I can tell, density of the CBD seems to be higher in Toronto. San Francisco's CBD seems to be slightly more expansive, but they are also considerably smaller buildings. In addition to the CBD, Toronto has a number of areas that are very built up. 

CityPlace, Yorkville, and much of what lies between the 2.


----------



## DinoVabec

Come on people...Los Angeles is N0.1...I mean, L.A. has mountains with snow in the beckground, downtown with not too much buidings, "king" in the middle (US Bank tower)...kay:









From Flickr, Dan Lai


----------



## gladisimo

This is the view I'm talking about:










by tomopost on flickr


----------



## Skybean

Toronto is working on filling in some empty lots.



















^^Continues for miles beyond this point.


----------



## isaidso

A good Toronto overview: The first pic shows downtown Toronto presently. The second pic shows all the towers currently under construction or due for completion in the next 4 years. They are shown in black. There are actually a few towers missing. New York and Chicago are still #1 and #2 in my books, but a good argument can be made for Toronto being a solid #3. It's a ranking it looks set to hold onto.

Originally posted by Elkhanan1:


----------



## alessandro_q

Guys have you ever considered Mexico city for a 5th or 6th place ?
N.Y.
Chicago
L.A.
Toronto
Mexico city !!!


----------



## Manila-X

alessandro_q said:


> Guys have you ever considered Mexico city for a 5th or 6th place ?
> N.Y.
> Chicago
> L.A.
> Toronto
> Mexico city !!!


Mexico City as a city deserves a 10. But the city only has a few supertalls. Torre Mayor though is the best looking scraper in Latin America though


----------



## isaidso

alessandro_q said:


> Guys have you ever considered Mexico city for a 5th or 6th place ?
> N.Y.
> Chicago
> L.A.
> Toronto
> Mexico city !!!


No disrespect intended to Mexico City, but there aren't enough vertical points of interest to warrant a high skyline rating. Outside of the United States and Canada, Panama City is the furthest along in developing a North American contender.


----------



## alessandro_q

You both guys are right, the skyline in Mexico city has only two supertalls and are not together forming a cluster but rate the whole complex, ( Santa Fè and Reforma avenue ) I mean not only the height but the quality in design in its skyscrapers, there are several buildings that deserve to be considered if you have the time to give a look in the mxscraper forum !!!


----------



## cncity

NY
Chicago 
Toronto


----------



## Skyline_FFM

NYC
Chicago


----------



## icracked

My top 5 North American Skyline
1. Chicago
2. New York
3. San Francisco
4. Seattle
5. Los Angeles/Toronto (Tie)


----------



## Skybean

*Emporis - Completed Highrise Statistics*
Seattle - 203
San Francisco - 404
Los Angeles - 474 
_Toronto - 1722_



*Toronto*



















source: A photographer.









source: Marcanadian











source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2528112300


----------



## isaidso

Skybean said:


> *Emporis - Completed Highrise Statistics*
> Seattle - 203
> San Francisco - 404
> Los Angeles - 474
> _Toronto - 1722_


Toronto's skyline is much larger than people seem to realize.


----------



## Quall

I like Vancouver's skyline the most. Seattle's is nice, too.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Mexico City*

*SCROLL*---------------------------->-------------------------------------------->---------------------------------------------------->
by marte
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ Good one, but still cannot compete with the US skylines or Toronto...


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

^^^^people seem to put san francisco in the top 3... to me it seems san franciscos skyline fits in mexico citys skyline 3times or more..and they are more or less equal in height.sooooo

*SCROLL*---------------------------->-------------------------------------------->---------------------------------------------------->
by marte
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Nice MC shots! Have you got some more? I don't remember the neighourhood, was it Santa Fé with it's awome urbanism??? kay.


----------



## MDguy

here's some better photos of SF









http://flickr.com/photos/mellard/2133318725/









http://flickr.com/photos/powellm79/1111648178/


----------



## Skyline_FFM

The second Frisco pic is awesome!!!! :drool:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

Santa Fe(mexico city) by Ricardo Carreon 










by bdebaca 









Chicago by my sister


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Santa Fé looks very much a mixture from Europe and US! More than most other cities in Latin America!


----------



## buildmilehightower

NYC will never be the same again without the former WTC.


----------



## isaidso

I've always considered Vancouver's skyline to be one of the best on the continent:

(posted by Delirium @SSP)








Feb. 24








by KimonBerlin








from flickr
Posted by phesto from flickr:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Vancouver is sooooooo gorgeous! :drool: Just look at the skyline twinkling like a bunch of diamonds and the beautiful mountain range behind!!! :applause: Is it true you have even palm trees in V'couver? BTW: The lights on the top of the mountain,.... what is that???


----------



## Booyashako

^^Yup, apparently there are palm trees along English bay and on people's properties. These aren't the large palm trees you'd see in tropical/mediterranean areas though.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

i think chicago first and mexico last .


----------



## bonivison

1.New York
2.Chicago
3.Toronto
4.Los Angels
5.Seatle
6.Vancuver
7.Mexico city
8.Miami
......


----------



## philadweller

1 New York City
2 Chicago
3 Toronto
4 Philadelphia
5 Los Angeles
6 Vancouver
7 Miami
8 San Francisco
9 Seattle
10 Atlanta

I am really surprised how many people don't realize just how large Philadelphia is.

Mexico City is huge but the skyline does not form one giant mass.


----------



## BrickellResidence

thats because the whole city is the skyline.


----------



## dachacon

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> My personal list for best North American skylines:
> 
> 1. San Francisco. It has a great collection of skyscrapers, and it's tallest is a standout. It can also boast something very few, if any, cities can say, and that is it has bridges adding to the skyline. It also has the hills adding that natural addition to the skyline.
> 
> 2. Chicago. It's just sheer volume and height, that city. It also has quite the waterfront. Plus, who can argue that it's only right the birthplace of the skyscraper have one of the best skylines?
> 
> 3. Los Angeles. Sure, for a city it's size, the skyline is relatively small. However, what it lacks in quantity is definitely made up for in quality, with Downtown Los Angeles having such gems as Library Tower, Figueroa at Wilshire, and One and Two California Plazas.
> 
> 4. Vancouver. It may not be the tallest, but it's clean, glassy (literally) skyline is beautiful with nature as its background.
> 
> 5. Seattle. Very much for the same reasons as Vancouver, with the exception of the height. When seen from Elliot Bay, it has amazing balance: the Space Needle balances out Columbia Center and Smith Tower.
> 
> 6. Calgary. It's just so jam-packed, it has a great feeling of density. It's also very modern, giving it a clean vibe.
> 
> 7. Minneapolis. Quite an impressive skyline for a city of that size. A city teeming with PoMo greats, it's especially beautiful at night.
> 
> Now, I have a feeling I'm gonna get some crap for not listing New York. Here's the way I've always seen New York: it's not one skyline. It's numerous skylines. You have Lower Manhattan Queens, Midtown, Jersey City, and some others I must be forgetting. It's too massive to be listed as one skyline for me. There's my two cents.


i couldn't have agreed more :cheers::cheers:


----------



## deranged

New York is #1.


----------



## Kenneth26

NY, Chicago and Toronto.


Panama City, Panama.

2007









2008









2009









extra


----------



## HK999

my personal top 5:

#1 NYC: has actually 4 skylines: midtown, lower manhattan, brookyln downtown and jersey city - just MASSIVE. therefore i call it a _skymass_. 

#2 chicago: world class and well balanced _skyline_, impressive height. very modern and unique towers. 

#3 toronto: i like the main cluster and the mini skylines which are spread out through the greater toronto area.

#4 los angeles: needs more highrises in downtown, but is still one of my favourites. as for NYC LA has numerous skylines. 

#5 vancouver: amazing backdrop. lacks in height but it's very beautiful.


----------



## isaidso

Nice summary. I agree with all of that.


----------



## savevp

I have to go with Toronto (one of my favourite vacation spots) because it has the second-most under construction towers *in the world* (behind Dubai) and because it has at least five other skylines throughout the suburbs which could rival most other North American cities' main skylines. 
Pictures of some suburban skylines:

Mississauga:









North York:









And some of that Dubai-esque construction (suburban skylines being built):

Richmond Hill:









Hamilton:










Sorry, if I am gushing about toronto too much, I just love going there. Feel free to post your own pictures!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

New York City by a long quite a margin.


----------



## 863552

Calgary <3

It's my top place to visit.


----------



## savevp

Toronto has so many different skylines. Here is one cool shot of North York, a suburb of Toronto:


----------



## lochinvar

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Panama City
4. Toronto


----------



## Christianmx

I would not put Panama City in the top 10.

I think New York takes it


----------



## Kenneth26

Christianmx said:


> I would not put Panama City in the top 10.


Dont worry you are mexican, nobody gets surprise.:cheers:


----------



## Febo

I would put Panama IF only IT WAS IN NORTH AMERICA.:|


----------



## MelboyPete

IMO...NY, Chicago and Toronto


----------



## Christianmx

Kenneth26 said:


> Dont worry you are mexican, nobody gets surprise.:cheers:


you are right Mexicans hate Panama City :|


----------



## nature's message

Here are my top 5:

*New York City:*









*Chicago:*









*Toronto:*









*Miami:*









*Panama City:*


----------



## MDguy

Febo said:


> I would put Panama IF only IT WAS IN NORTH AMERICA.:|


Then put it up 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American


----------



## isaidso

Good to know we can all take turns indicating what north America looks like. It would be way too much for just one of us. :|


----------



## MDguy

Ok, take a deep breath and calm down


----------



## pierolol

I like new york, chicago and toronto, I don't like miami and panama city.


----------



## Remolino

Atlantic City in NJ.

Atlantic City is on an island. This photo taken from the mainland side.










This from the Atlantic Ocean side.


----------



## bennyboo

1. new york 








2. Chicago








3. Seattle barely ahead of Toronto








4. Toronto








5. Vancouver, BC








6. SF
7.Calgary
8.Philly
9.Montreal
10.i guess il choose Pittsburgh.


----------



## warrior034

@bennyboo nice sf photos


----------



## HK999

*#1 NEW YORK CITY *

*Midtown Manhattan*

David Deng




















BarneyF










Austin Paz











andrew mace—

From the 50th floor of 601 Lexington Avenue, looking west down 53rd St.


----------



## Guest

These are my top three skylines in North America. All three are wonderful cities with amazing skylines. 

1. NY
2. Chicago
3. Toronto


----------



## isaidso

^^ I have it in that order as well. 2 neat Toronto photos making the rounds:









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardgottardo/4955878810/sizes/l/in/photostream/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardgottardo/4955285773/sizes/l/in/photostream/*


----------



## deranged

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Houston


----------



## graffhead91

new york:


----------



## lochinvar

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Panama


----------



## HK999

Fejo


----------



## isaidso

^^ Nice find!


----------



## AFONEGA1

Faith+1 said:


> New York, Chicago, San Francisco, and Seattle have very impressive skylines.
> 
> As I said, it is AESTHETICS. However, I found out on most internet forums, most people are dumb, have little education in Architecture or urban design. This means, most people's opinions tend to be very stupid and moronic, and they can't find a city with great old classic skyscrapers, a collection of historic national landmark bridges spanning three rivers to be beautiful. Most people like the new boring modern skyscrapers of Houston, but couldn't tell the difference between old iconic skyscrapers like the US Steel building. Just like City-data.com, this forum, and skyscraperpage, they tend to be full of idiots.
> 
> Houston has a very boring skyline. Just like Atlanta it offers modern and boring looking buildings in a hideous sprawl of a city. Just because there are more higher modern buildings in a ugly wastland doesn't mean it beats it in aesthetics.[/


So basically because they do not agree with you," people are idiots with moronic thoughts"
?hno:Evey city does not need to have the same aesthetic i which to make it architecturally vibrant.Worldwide there are many publication which grant cities like my city(Atlanta)very impressive remarks in urban design.The AIA has ranked a couple of Atlanta buildings in B]_The 150 favorite pieces of American architecture_[/B].

What is stupid is the fact that you probably have never even ventured to see these cities yourself,in person.If you had you would see and know that Atlanta has a good bit of classical architectural styles much like the cities you hold in such regard.From one of the earliest Flatiron buildings built in 1881 that predates NYC's version.There are several buildings that date back to the early1900s.

Sprawl?Wasteland?Yes you sound more like an elitist snob who regurgitates stuff and denigrates places because he thinks it makes him seem like and intellectual because he read or took a few architechual classes instead of *thinking* for yourself.:rant::rant:


----------



## HK999

#1 NYC:

David Deng





























Frame Maker



















lluis58 / Lluís Sànchez Celma









i love those...



HK999 said:


> *ARE YOU READY? ARE YOU REALLY? WELL, HERE YOU GO...*
> 
> Jeffery Truong



some cool pics...

OrangUtanSam





































skyline _mass_...






































NorcrossMedia





















GaborCs


----------



## Kenneth26




----------



## isaidso

Is that Panama City?


----------



## Kenneth26

isaidso said:


> Is that Panama City?


exactly Panama City, Panama.


----------



## miami305

I thought we were discussing "North America" not Central America....last time I checked, Panama City, Panama was in Central America, or are we discussing Best "America" Skyline as the continent of America? Sorry...I am confused...anyways....I think Miami, Florida is a nice city...but my top 5 goes to ....
1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Los Angeles
5. San Francisco


----------



## Balkanada

^^ Central America is a _region_ that's still a part of North America


----------



## djmegabyte

Balkanada said:


> ^^ Central America is a _region_ that's still a part of North America


Yeap!


----------



## djmegabyte

Some of it in NEXT page...


----------



## desertpunk

Chicago's Near North Side by vxla, on Flickr


Untitled by vxla, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ great shots!


----------



## RaySthlm

NYC....case closed.


----------



## isaidso

Wonderful Chicago shots. Would be nice to see more Montreal, Minneapolis, and Pittsburgh!


----------



## miami305

1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. San Francisco
5. Los Angeles


----------



## desertpunk

*El Lay*


LA Skyline by bugsick25, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

^^ Very very good photo of LA  just spectacular 



A shot of Toronto skyline at night








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scootermcq/5729880712/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Kenneth26

Panama City

*Ciudad de Panamá*


----------



## ddss

NY



Chicago
Toronto
Vancouver
Panama City
San Fran


----------



## Disturbing Reality

NYC
Chicago
Toronto
Panama
San Francisco
Vancouver
Seattle
Los Angeles
Montreal
Calgary


----------



## SO143

New York
Chicago
Toronto 
Vancouver 
Seattle


----------



## desertpunk

*Dallas*


Dallas skyline, from North Hampton Road Bridge, Dallas, Dallas County, Texas 1 by Alan Cressler, on Flickr


----------



## dustin.feroz

No doubt it's *NYC*...

then,

chicago
panama
toronto
san francisco

one of the smaller but most easily recognized skylines in north america (probably in the world)...


Las Vegas Skyline from Airport by c.a.muller, on Flickr


especially at night

Las Vegas skyline by seelab, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Vancouver*


Oh Canada by Justin Kraemer, on Flickr


----------



## Clone

LA skyline is the best. Small, compact, elegant.


----------



## Pfeuffer

:lol:


----------



## Clone

Pfeuffer said:


> :lol:


What's funny about that?


----------



## Pfeuffer

have you seen the skyline in reality ? I think there are many more 
beautiful skylines in north america like NYC, Chicago, Toronto, SanFran,
Vancouver. LAs skyline is pretty small actually rearding the size of the city.


----------



## Clone

Pfeuffer said:


> have you seen the skyline in reality ? I think there are many more
> beautiful skylines in north america like NYC, Chicago, Toronto, SanFran,
> Vancouver. LAs skyline is pretty small actually rearding the size of the city.


I have seen enough pictures of the skyline and I like the fact that LA's skyline is small and tall compared to the city. The setting of LA is also very nice.


----------



## desertpunk

Chicago Skyline by Paul Saini Photography, on Flickr


----------



## koolio

Chicago ... so purdy!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

vancouver



Vancouver Skyline by DomWrap, on Flickr


8.6.2011 by Dirk-Van-Elsingen, on Flickr


Vancouver_Skyline_Night_5er.jpg by stetre76, on Flickr


Vancouver skyline by userundefined, on Flickr


013011-18.51.51 by Pak Photog, on Flickr


Vancouver skyline by pallian, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth26

In love with Vancouver


----------



## Pfeuffer

beautiful Vancouver


----------



## desertpunk

Outstanding!!


----------



## dustin.feroz

fourth in my list after NYC, Chicago and Toronto..


City Skyline by fredamoon, on Flickr


----------



## dustin.feroz

Cd. de Panama



Pty000 said:


> *Panama City - Panama*
> 
> *By Djmegabyte - Punta Pacífica and Coco del Mar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panama City Skyline by Hernal, on Flickr
> 
> *By Panasky - Avenida Balboa and Punta Paitilla*


----------



## isaidso

Nice Panama City shots! It reminds me of a better, bigger version of Miami.


----------



## KillerZavatar

panama looks like singapore of the other side of the world


----------



## Skybean

Toronto



desertpunk said:


> The ever-changing Toronto urban landscape - midtown by PJMixer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The ever-changing Toronto urban landscape - downtown by PJMixer, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

^I just love how deep inland its skyscraper clusters reach....


----------



## Yellow Fever

Houston









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryankennedy271/5845071890/


REACH FOR THE SKY by ANVAR - RUSSIANTEXAN ©, on Flickr


Houston Panorama by Hequals2henry, on Flickr


Summer 11 - 35 by PhoToGRaPHeR IN ThE MaKInG, on Flickr


Downtown h-town by okun, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth26

Panama City


----------



## Aztecgoddess

Toronto The best of all.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

1. New York City
2. Chicago
3. Seattle
4. Los Angeles
5. Philadephia
6. Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ no Toronto?


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's has the 3rd *largest* skyline, but people don't base these things solely on scale, height, or other quantitative qualities. I still find it questionable to leave Toronto out of a north American top 6. Oh well, it's all personal preference. 

:dunno:


----------



## isaidso

I've added a list I posted in another thread that lists cities around the world based solely on the quantitative measure of buildings over 100 metres. This is the top 50 ranked by 'Combined Heights' which is the height in metres of all buildings over 100 m added together. 

As you can see the *biggest/tallest* in north America in order are: New York, Chicago, Toronto, Panama City, Miami, Mexico City, Houston, Honolulu, San Francisco, Atlanta, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, then Dallas. Stripping out buildings under 100 metres really changes things.

*City: # of buildings 100 metres or more---Combined Heights in metres*

*01. Hong Kong: 2,354---333,836 
02. New York: 794---109,720
03. Tokyo: 556---73,008
04. Dubai: 403---66,248
05. Shanghai: 430---59,958

06. Bangkok: 355---48,737
07. Chicago: 341---48,441
08. Ghuangzhou: 295---42,865
09. Seoul: 282---39,308
10. Kuala Lumpur: 244---34,035

11. Singapore: 238---33,735
12. Shenzhen: 235---33,435
13. Chongqing: 226---31,475
14. Toronto: 216---27,867
15. Panama City: 185---27,478

16. Manila: 186---26,307
17. Jakarta: 170---23,674
18. Sao Paulo: 194---22,794
19. Osaka: 172---22,754
20. Beijing: 172---22,192

21. Macau: 131---19,597
22. Moscow: 132---18,504
23. Tianjin: 131---18,259
24. Nanjing: 110---16,784
25. Mumbai: 118---16,331

26. Miami: 137---18,385
27. Buenos Aires: 122---15,254
28. Sydney: 102---13,933
29. Mexico City: 114---13,862
30. Dalian: 93---12,803

31. Houston: 86---12,614
32. Doha: 78---12,254
33. Istanbul: 90---11,897
34. Honolulu: 104---11,855
35. San Francisco: 88---11,582

36. Wuhan: 79---11,236
37. Busan: 64---10,556
38. Shenyang: 76---10,479
39. Atlanta: 73---10,471
40. Chengdu: 81---10,453

41. Los Angeles: 70---10,062
42. Melbourne: 69---9,868
43. Paris: 78---9,558
44. Qingdao: 68---9,404
45. Rio de Janeiro: 73: 8,867

46. Xiamen: 66---8,584
47. Hangzhou: 62---8,463
48. Las Vegas: 59: 8,241
49. Dallas: 53---7,879
50. Tel Aviv: 59---7,679*


*Maroon: Cities in Asia (28)
Navy: Cities in America (16)
Green: Cities in the Rest of the World (6)*

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=2xRxAalkjoA=&tabid=1006&language=en-GB


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto CBD from a distance*








Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ no Toronto?


I don't find much of the architecture in Toronto all that attractive, nor the way the skyline is spread out (one big cluster, with smaller buildings stemming out from there). It gives it one dense core, but the rest looks rather drab. That said, Vancouver I don't particularly find to have amazing architecture either, but Vancouver's backdrop and harbour prop up the skyline as a whole, and it is quite a dense city.


----------



## GenericUser

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I don't find much of the architecture in Toronto all that attractive, nor the way the skyline is spread out (one big cluster, with smaller buildings stemming out from there). It gives it one dense core, but the rest looks rather drab. That said, Vancouver I don't particularly find to have amazing architecture either, but Vancouver's backdrop and harbour prop up the skyline as a whole, and it is quite a dense city.


You mad TO has a MUCH better skyline than any Australian schitty? Ya, you mad 

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

There's no reasoning with you lot, is there? You just assume people are jealous, or 'hating' on you if they say something even remotely negative about your city. Grow up. The world isn't anywhere near as in love with you as you seem to think.

I give my reasons, whether you like it or not, I don't really care. End of the day, it's my opinion, not yours.

I think it's you who's mad though


----------



## Wapper

I'm not going to give a top list, because I'm no expert. I've taken a look at some pictures of different skylines, but it's just hard to judge. It depends very much on from how far the picture is taken and from what angle.

Though I very much like New York, San Francisco and Seattle.


----------



## Marcanadian

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> There's no reasoning with you lot, is there? You just assume people are jealous, or 'hating' on you if they say something even remotely negative about your city. Grow up. The world isn't anywhere near as in love with you as you seem to think.
> 
> I give my reasons, whether you like it or not, I don't really care. End of the day, it's my opinion, not yours.
> 
> I think it's you who's mad though


Maybe he's not even from Toronto. I am, but I couldn't care less if you put it in your top 5 or not. It's your opinion, I don't know why people get so offended if we're not included.


----------



## GenericUser

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> There's no reasoning with you lot, is there? You just assume people are jealous, or 'hating' on you if they say something even remotely negative about your city. Grow up. The world isn't anywhere near as in love with you as you seem to think.
> 
> I give my reasons, whether you like it or not, I don't really care. End of the day, it's my opinion, not yours.
> 
> I think it's you who's mad though


gl w/ ur assumption goals of 2011!

No, I'm not from Toronto. I'm actually from Chicago


----------



## isaidso

GenericUser said:


> No, I'm not from Toronto. I'm actually from Chicago


:lol: Oh snap! I have to admit Dime had that coming. He shouldn't assume that observations he dislikes must be due to bias.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I may have had it coming, but he obviously disliked what I said and assumed I was bias due to Toronto apparently having a better skyline than any Australian "schitty" - guess we're in the same boat. 

It's not like I jump up and down crying bias, hate, or that someone is mad when they rank Melbourne above Sydney...


----------



## desertpunk

*NY*


Pointers by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## GenericUser

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I may have had it coming, but he obviously disliked what I said and assumed I was bias due to Toronto apparently having a better skyline than any Australian "schitty" - guess we're in the same boat.
> 
> It's not like I jump up and down crying bias, hate, or that someone is mad when they rank Melbourne above Sydney...


Im not biased. Any OBJECTIVE scale will tell you that Toronto has a better skyline than ANY australian city. Number of highrises [check], number of buildings above 150m [check], scale of the core [check], and this is all putting the entirety of any australian city against just downtown Toronto. Don't forget that Toronto has more mini-skylines than any australian city as well. I opened up the thread about mini skylines in australian cities and literally started laughing at the comparisons you guys were making to Toronto.

Why am I defending Toronto? Because I've lurked these forums for a really long time and have noticed that virtually all australian members have a serious inferiority complex, especially when it comes to topics relating to our northern neighbours.

Edit: Fun fact; Toronto has almost as many high-rises as Sydney+Melbourne+Gold Coast City+Brisbane put together


----------



## bennyboo

GenericUser said:


> Im not biased. Any OBJECTIVE scale will tell you that Toronto has a better skyline than ANY australian city. Number of highrises [check], number of buildings above 150m [check], scale of the core [check], and this is all putting the entirety of any australian city against just downtown Toronto. Don't forget that Toronto has more mini-skylines than any australian city as well. I opened up the thread about mini skylines in australian cities and literally started laughing at the comparisons you guys were making to Toronto.
> 
> Why am I defending Toronto? Because I've lurked these forums for a really long time and have noticed that virtually all australian members have a serious inferiority complex, especially when it comes to topics relating to our northern neighbours.
> 
> Edit: Fun fact; Toronto has almost as many high-rises as Sydney+Melbourne+Gold Coast City+Brisbane put together


yea but austrailia has FAR better natural suroundings personaly melbourne and sydney have better looking skyscrapers even tho they may not be as tall as toronto. also harbour bridge and sydney opera house are far more iconic than the cn tower. id say sydney is better than toronto and melbourne can compare. stats dont define a skyline


----------



## Yellow Fever

Guys, please stay on topic, this thread is for the discussion of north American skylines only. Everybody is entitle to their own opinions about which city has the best skyline. Remember that a downtown that has more and taller skyscrapers doesn't necessary mean it has a better skyline.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

GenericUser said:


> Im not biased. Any OBJECTIVE scale will tell you that Toronto has a better skyline than ANY australian city. Number of highrises [check], number of buildings above 150m [check], scale of the core [check], and this is all putting the entirety of any australian city against just downtown Toronto. Don't forget that Toronto has more mini-skylines than any australian city as well. I opened up the thread about mini skylines in australian cities and literally started laughing at the comparisons you guys were making to Toronto.
> 
> Why am I defending Toronto? Because I've lurked these forums for a really long time and have noticed that virtually all australian members have a serious inferiority complex, especially when it comes to topics relating to our northern neighbours.
> 
> Edit: Fun fact; Toronto has almost as many high-rises as Sydney+Melbourne+Gold Coast City+Brisbane put together


What ever helps you sleep at night, buddy.


----------



## GenericUser

1) NYC
2) Chicago
3) Toronto
4) Panama
5) Vancouver
6) Miami
7) Houston
8) LA
9) Atlanta
10) San Francisco
11) Seattle
12) Calgary
13) Dallas
14) Philadelphia
15) Montreal


----------



## eddeux

I think we all know who wins the title of Best NA Skyline.


----------



## HK999

^^ Of course we do, but just to make sure, here are a few panoramas I found on flickr. Enjoy. 


Urban City skyline panorama at dusk by Songquan Deng on Flickr


New York City Manhattan at dusk by Songquan Deng on Flickr



New York City Manhattan by Songquan Deng on Flickr


New York City Manhattan downtown panorama by Songquan Deng on Flickr


Brooklyn bridge with New York City Manhattan downtown by Songquan Deng on Flickr



New York City Manhattan downtown panorama by Songquan Deng on Flickr


New York City Manhattan Times Square night by Songquan Deng on Flickr


New York City Manhattan downtown skyscrapers panorama by Songquan Deng on Flickr


New Jersey night Panorama from New York City Manhattan by Songquan Deng on Flickr


New York City Manhattan skyline panorama aerial view at dusk by Songquan Deng on Flickr


----------



## Kngkyle

Those New York panoramas are awesome. 

Here's some of Chicago, I apologize if they've been posted before.


----------



## Pfeuffer

crazy guys


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

DFW, NBA champion!









by Frerk Hopf http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/845585


----------



## desertpunk

midtown manhattan from hamilton park by andrew mace—, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

wow, they are brave! :nuts:


----------



## leo_mp

1.- New York
2.- Miami
3.- Toronto
4.- Montreal
5.- Mexico City


----------



## Pfeuffer

Mexico City better than Chicago ? :nuts:


----------



## dustin.feroz

one of north america's best

ciudad de Panamá



Dr Drums said:


> Hoy hace un rato





вєиу;80502038 said:


> Casco Viejo by jackodog, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

HK999 said:


> ^^ Of course we do, but just to make sure, here are a few panoramas I found on flickr. Enjoy.


It's like you can read my mind.:hug:


----------



## leo_mp

..but Panama City is not North American


----------



## Marcanadian

Not this again.


----------



## dustin.feroz

leo_mp said:


> ..but Panama City is not North American


North American countries and territories divided into three basic regions of the continent. source

*North America* [Note***]

Bermuda (UK)
Canada 
Greenland 
Mexico
Saint Pierre and Miquelon (Fr.) 
United States

*Caribbean *

Anguilla (UK) 
Antigua and Barbuda 
Aruba (Neth.) 
Bahamas
Barbados 
Bonaire (Neth.)
British Virgin Islands (UK) 
Cayman Islands (UK) 
Cuba 
Curaçao (Neth.) 
Dominica 
Dominican Republic 
Grenada 
Guadeloupe (Fr.) 
Haiti 
Jamaica 
Martinique (Fr.) 
Montserrat (UK) 
Navassa Island (USA) 
Puerto Rico (USA) 
Saba (Neth.) 
Saint Barthélemy (Fr.) 
Saint Kitts and Nevis 
Saint Lucia 
Saint Martin (Fr.) 
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 
Sint Eustatius (Neth.) 
Sint Maarten (Neth.) 
Trinidad and Tobago 
Turks and Caicos Islands (UK) 
United States Virgin Islands (USA) 

*Central America *

Belize 
Costa Rica 
El Salvador 
Guatemala 
Honduras 
Nicaragua 
Panama


Note: *** This definition of North America includes only the four northernmost territorial entities of Canada, the United States, Greenland, Mexico, and the nearby islands of Bermuda - off the coast and east of Cape Hatteras, North Carolina - and Saint Pierre and Miquelon - off the coast and south of Newfoundland and Labrador.

overall, north america encompasses the mainland "north america" as described in the note above, the carribean and central america.


----------



## MARSFACZ

NYC
Chicago
Minneapolis
Houston
Dallas
Charlotte


----------



## Pfeuffer

NYC
Chicago
Toronto
Panama City
San Francisco
Miami
LA
Vancouver
Boston


----------



## eddeux

Panama City's skyline from the waterfront looks somewhat like Miami, just taller, denser, and with more buildings...


----------



## dustin.feroz

one of my favorites

Ciudad de Panamá


dustin.feroz said:


> panama city skyline by Abner Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## GenericUser

MARSFACZ said:


> NYC
> Chicago
> Minneapolis
> Houston
> Dallas
> Charlotte


Yep, Charlotte and Minneapolis are def. > LA, Atlanta, Toronto, Seattle, Vancouver, etc. :nuts:


----------



## desertpunk

*LA*


Downtown Los Angeles on its 1st day of 2011 by © Albert's Canon Photography | °L.A., on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles from the roof of the Standard Hotel by © Albert's Canon Photography | °L.A., on Flickr


The Center of Bunker Hill & Downtown L.A. on a cloudy day! by © Albert's Canon Photography | °L.A., on Flickr


L.A. city at noon and the 101 Freeway by © Albert's Canon Photography | °L.A., on Flickr


Los Angeles Skyline at Sunrise by © Albert's Canon Photography | °L.A., on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

èđđeůx;80792728 said:


> Panama City's skyline from the waterfront looks somewhat like Miami, just taller, denser, and with more buildings...


That's pretty much how I see it too.


----------



## GenericUser

èđđeůx;80792728 said:
 

> Panama City's skyline from the waterfront looks somewhat like Miami, just taller, denser, and with more buildings...


It's not as tall as you may think...Panama's tallest building is ~240m...


----------



## djmegabyte

GenericUser said:


> It's not as tall as you may think...Panama's tallest building is ~240m...


No it isn´t. The tallest is 293m, and there is a lot more over 250...


----------



## GenericUser

djmegabyte said:


> No it isn´t. The tallest is 293m, and there is a lot more over 250...


k.

http://www.emporis.com/building/maj...p_ci_bu_sk_li&id=101251&bt=2&ht=2&sro=0&lng=3

Edit: Wiki:

Rank	Name	Height
m / feet	Floors	Year	Notes
1	Torre Vitri	281 / 921	75	2011	Under construction, topped out[2][3]
2	The Point	266 / 873	65	2010	[4][5]
3	Tower Financial Center	255 / 837	53	2011	Under construction, topped out[6][7]

3 buildings >250m, that sure is a lot :/


----------



## DZH22

GenericUser said:


> k.
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/building/maj...p_ci_bu_sk_li&id=101251&bt=2&ht=2&sro=0&lng=3
> 
> Edit: Wiki:
> 
> Rank	Name	Height
> m / feet	Floors	Year	Notes
> 1	Torre Vitri	281 / 921	75	2011	Under construction, topped out[2][3]
> 2	The Point	266 / 873	65	2010	[4][5]
> 3	Tower Financial Center	255 / 837	53	2011	Under construction, topped out[6][7]
> 
> 3 buildings >250m, that sure is a lot :/


You sound like somebody who has not yet discovered the diagrams page on ssp... http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=51362619


----------



## michaelalive

Best North American city
my top six:
1 new york
2 chicago
3 miami
4 toronto
5 los angeles
6 seattle


----------



## kingsc

1. New York City
2. Toronto
3. Chicaga
4. Philly
5. Pittsburg 
6. Charlotte
7. Seattle 
8. Miami
9. Panama City
10. Vancouver

My top 10


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I find Calgary's skyline more impressive than Vancouver's.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Dr Drums said:


> Hoy hace un rato


It looks great except for that green twisted thing which looks so tacky and out of place it makes me want to cry. hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nouvellecosse said:


> I find Calgary's skyline more impressive than Vancouver's.


Of course, there are far more taller and bigger buildings in Calgary than in Vancouver.


----------



## isaidso

I do think Calgary's skyline has caught up with Vancouver's, but I wouldn't count Vancouver out. I bet we'll see a few 250 m+ buildings in Vancouver in the next few years.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

You bet eh? How much are you betting? 

I would bet you $200 that in the next 5 years there are no buildings 250m or higher under construction, or even site prep. There will likely be some more between 150m and 200m, but I would be fairly shocked if there are even any more above 200m.

That being said, a few more (attractive) buildings in the 150m-200m range is all it would really need to catch up.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I've always said that without the mountains as its backdrop, vancouver skyline is rather flat and boring. Calgary and Vancouver have been going the opposite ways for years. While Calgary is like a young man with plenty of energy and ambition, Vancouver is like an old man who is just happy with what he already got and stop thinking "big".


----------



## isaidso

^^ Vancouver isn't some small town any more, but sometimes behaves like they still are. Vancouver is as big as Brisbane and the reality is that it doesn't have land to sprawl out into. The city needs to accept that long term planning will require significantly taller buildings than have been built thus far. Planners are finally waking up to this reality. 

The writing is on the wall: build much taller or start losing growth to other cities. I'd argue that Vancouver has already lost a ton of growth due to astronomical real estate prices. Taller residential is the only thing that will keep prices manageable.  20-30 storey condo towers are still being built in Vancouver's downtown? Are they nuts?



Nouvellecosse said:


> I would bet you $200 that in the next 5 years there are no buildings 250m or higher under construction, or even site prep. There will likely be some more between 150m and 200m, but I would be fairly shocked if there are even any more above 200m.


We shall see.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> We shall see.


Don't bet on that cus you'll lose! Unless those dumb a** in the city hall reverse that most retarded so called "view cones zone" regulation, there won't be any 250m or taller skyscraper in vancouver in the next thousand years.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Don't tell him that!!! I was really looking forward to getting that $200 in 5 years.


----------



## isaidso

I don't gamble, I work too hard for my money. Regarding those dumbass people down at City Hall. They're increasingly going to come under pressure to abandon those strict view cones regulations. Something's gotta give, and I bet it's those regulations rather than Vancouver's future.


----------



## Yellow Fever

In general, vancouverites are too laid back and don't want the city to grow, they thought they could still be able to enjoy the same quality of living as people did 50 years ago. Vancouver is a "big??" city wants to remain as a small town while Calgary and even Edmonton are the "small" cities resemble the huge metroplis on the other hand. I can foresee that Vancouver will drop to become the fifth largest city in Canada after their Alberta counterparts in the 'not so far' future..


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> I can foresee that Vancouver will drop to become the fifth largest city in Canada after their Alberta counterparts in the 'not so far' future..


Perhaps in 3-4 decades time? Other cities in BC might start taking up the slack; BC's still an extremely desirable place and Vancouver's not the only game in town. Perhaps by 2060, Kelowna, Victoria, and Vancouver will all be the close in size: 2-3 million? Let's remember that Calgary has grown 10 fold since 1950. Anything is possible.


----------



## desertpunk

"Vancouvair" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


“I Knew I Should Have Made that Left Turn in Osaka. . ." by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Vancouver in Violet by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great photos, punk!


----------



## Yellow Fever

vancity



Downtown Vancouver by Small, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

I love the CBD part of Vancouver most! :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

*Honolulu*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ My fav travel destination, been there 3 times and never get sick of it.


----------



## desertpunk

Found another 


Calling Me Home by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

^^ Nice one, one of the best I've seen thus far of Vancouver!! :applause:


----------



## Linguine

Wow!....awesome pics.:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

vancouver










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6183614283/


Vancouver's Golden Downtown Skyline by susan gittins, on Flickr


Skyline by A Mazuna, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

^
The middle shot: :drool:


----------



## dnh310

^^ Yeah... amazing... :drool:


----------



## desertpunk

NYC: Vista ESB 18 by agennari, on Flickr


NYC: Vista ESB 01 by agennari, on Flickr


NYC: Vista ESB 40 by agennari, on Flickr


nyc downtown, june 2011 by Marco Hornung, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310

^^ NY?


----------



## desertpunk

dnh310 said:


> ^^ NY?


Um, yeah...


NYC SKYLINE 9/11 by MIke Marano, on Flickr


----------



## Squiggles

1. Chicago
2. New York City
3. Toronto
4. San Francisco
5.(TIE) Vancouver - Miami
7. Seattle
8. Boston
9. Houston
10. Los Angeles


----------



## desertpunk

*Montreal*


Montreal from Above by Olivier Benny, on Flickr


Montreal Summer Night no2 by Olivier Benny, on Flickr


Canal Colours by Olivier Benny, on Flickr


----------



## seldomseen

Miami
New York City
Chicago


----------



## desertpunk

*Mexico DF*


Panorama de la Gran Ciudad de México by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma desde el aire (7) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Edificios de Periférico Norte by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


Miami y su skyline (15) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## HK999

With all those new supertalls (+ the WTC) under construction in NY, there's no doubt that Chicago is going to have a hard time this decade. 

Just look at this pic... Lower Manhattan *alone* will soon rival Chicago. Good luck to everyone trying to beat NY lol [concerning U.S. cities only]!









Van-Murph


----------



## krkseg1ops

Holy crap, it's huge!


----------



## desertpunk

*Mexico DF*


Paseo de la Reforma, Mexico DF by loupgarou99, on Flickr


----------



## steeeve

Toronto is number 3, behind Chicago and New York


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver, the mini New York. 



Flight Powell River to Vancouver by Raul P, on Flickr


----------



## HK999

^^ Great density!!

Best skyline in NA, and this is only Lower Manhattan...









Sunrise Downtown by benalesh1985 on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA


To the roof by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


Vans by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


Steps by Neil Armstrong2, on Flickr


----------



## HK999

Some thoughts about Chicago:

Right now, I got Chicago as the 4th best skyline in the world (after HK, NYC and Shanghai). I wish I could rank it higher, but I'm a big sucker for massive skylines. 

*Positive characteristics:*

- Style
- Architecture
- Balance
- Tall towers (6 supertalls)
- Surrounding (lake)


*Negative characteristics:*

- Lack of highrises outside the core
- "only" 27 skyscrapers over 200m
- Skyline looks "tiny" compared to HK, NYC or Shanghai (yes, I have to compare Chicago to those cities because they are the only ones which can compete. )
- no "massiveness- factor"
- some parts of the skyline look dated (but hey, so does NY)
- no (recent) development (not a single building over 200m currently U/C...)

With all the construction going on in NY, I don't see Chicago catching up, at least not this decade. I really wish this city would experience a major boom like Toronto for example, which btw is very well on its way to close the gap.

EDIT: 
*WORLD:*

#1 Hong Kong (no 200m+ U/C but lots of 100m+ highrises popping up all over the place)
#2 New York (massive construction boom, especially supertalls)
#3 Shanghai (massive construction boom, with Shanghai Tower being the best skyscraper U/C at the moment)
#4 Chicago (more or less a standstill...)
#5 Dubai (major boom is over, but a couple of supertalls are still U/C...)

*NORTH AMERICA:*

#1 New York
#2 Chicago
#3 Toronto (amazing construction boom!)
...
... (big gap)
...
#4 Los Angeles
#5 Houston
#6 Vancouver
#7 Seattle
#8 Philadelphia
#9 Miami //\\ San Francisco, can't decide...
#10 Panama City


----------



## Dralcoffin

Panama City is definitely in North America, with the continental boundary for me being the rugged Darien Gap at the base of the isthmus. That said, Panama City's skyline is too glassy shiny for me, as I'm no fan of a hundred look-alike glass icicles along a beach.


----------



## Selvigon

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^Dude, Panama has always been part of Central america since gaining independence from Colombia.
> 
> and if you have a problem of accepting Panama being in this section, read my post again


Dude ask us, Panamanians, if we feel part of Central America and there you will get your answer. Btw, you cant argue with a Panamanian about where we are or what we feel. 

Historically, we are part of South America. 
Culturally, we are part of the Caribbean. 
Geographically, although the Isthmus of Panama rose from the ocean 3 million years later than the rest of CA, we are part of Central America.

Panamanians will tell you that we are just Panama and that is it. If you ask Central American people, they will tell you that Panama is not part of CA and that is why they usually say: CA and Panama. According to them, CA is formed by Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua and Costa Rica. 

And you cannot adopt something that does not need to be adopted nor does it want to be. Thank you very much. Tres bien merci.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

this might help: North American Countries - National Geographic

by the way, for me, North America's best skyline is:
1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Seattle
4. Toronto
5. Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever

@ Selvigon, we are sorry if you feel offened that we put panama in this section along with other n american cities. We have no intention to insult your country and people. Your city is here is because of this is base on the international recognition and thats nothing we can do about it. Besides, this is just a skyline discussion for god's sake, no more and no less, please don't inject any political issue and background into this purely skyscrapers related forum. Thankyou!

Btw, to every member here, I don't want to see any more comments other than skylines discussion! Any non skyline related posts will be deleted and further offenses will lead to either suspension or banning! You've been warned!


----------



## Yellow Fever

A video of Panama's boom.


----------



## Selvigon

Yellow Fever said:


> @ Selvigon, we are sorry if you feel offened that we put panama in this section along with other n american cities. We have no intention to insult your country and people. Your city is here is because of this is base on the international recognition and thats nothing we can do about it. Besides, this is just a skyline discussion for god's sake, no more and no less, please don't inject any political issue and background into this purely skyscrapers related forum. Thankyou!
> 
> Btw, to every member here, I don't want to see any more comments other than skylines discussion! Any non skyline related posts will be deleted and further offenses will lead to either suspension or banning! You've been warned!


No offense taken!

Btw your video is from 2009 (old) since then, Panama has changed a great deal. If you want to see what it looks like nowadays, check the Panamanian forum out. Something else, in your video, we can only see the Coastal Belt Line, which is only a part of the city, there are many more areas and things to see and do in Pty.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Sarcasticity

NYC
Chicago
Toronto
Panama City
Mexico City
Miami
Los Angeles
Philadelphia
San Francisco
Vancouver


----------



## isaidso

I never know quite how to rank Mexico City. Besides Reforma, are there any concentrations of tall buildings?


----------



## Yellow Fever

San Francisco


Holiday Spirit by Della Huff Photography, on Flickr


Holiday Panorama by Della Huff Photography, on Flickr


twinkle by californiabirdy, on Flickr


54 Skyline by Calvin Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

isaidso said:


> I never know quite how to rank Mexico City. Besides Reforma, are there any concentrations of tall buildings?


Theres Santa Fe.


panorámica de Santa Fe by bdebaca, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I see, thanks. Mexico City seems to be building lots over 100 m. It might look very different in 5 years.


----------



## desertpunk

Chicago urban skyline panorama by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality

^^ amazing:cheers:

I miss San Francisco, somtimes I kind'a regret that I decided to move to the east coast...


----------



## Yellow Fever

Las Vegas










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/6469371089/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## dnh310

^^ Wow, great pano! :applause:


----------



## anak_mm

^^night version
scroll right>>








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasebunton/


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Cool shot!


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


Good morning San Francisco. 11102314. by TouchByPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia*


Untitled by A. Couture, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Austin*










While I wouldn't expect Austin's skyline to make everyone's short list, this city is EXPLODING. A supertall may go up before decade's end as there are plans for a 72-74 story tower downtown. This is a shot across the bow. Austin will be joining the ranks.


----------



## desertpunk

*Dallas*


01/07/11 by the urban fabric, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Charlotte*


Charlotte skyline by Willamor Media, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

- deleted


----------



## Sarcasticity

What are the upcoming skylines to watch out for the next decade?

I think Atlanta, Charlotte, Minneapolis, Austin are stunning. Philly has another proposed supertall as well I believe?


----------



## RM6721

1. New York (no competition)
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Philly (because I lived there)
5. LA
6. Houston

Houston would have a massive skyline if the same proportion of office and residential space was located downtown as the other large American metros. A shame because it has the second largest number of Fortune 500 companies located there but most are located in soulless low rise campuses


----------



## desertpunk

Sarcasticity said:


> What are the upcoming skylines to watch out for the next decade?
> 
> I think Atlanta, Charlotte, Minneapolis, Austin are stunning. Philly has another proposed supertall as well I believe?


Right now the hot cities are NYC, Miami, Austin, Boston and Chicago is back at it. Philly's 1500 ft tower was scrapped but another the size and height of the Comcast (974ft) is in the early planning stages. 

Later this decade: expect new tallests for San Francisco, Los Angeles, Dallas, Phoenix, Nashville, Honolulu and possibly a 2000 footer in Chicago (high beta).


----------



## bennyboo

maybe seattle? :3 you think its possible trumps tower may go up?


----------



## DZH22

Boston has "heft"


----------



## DZH22

One more Boston. I have a feeling it will start feeling the love again once the Copley Place condo tower is built. Boston may finally be on the verge of some much needed vertical growth!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Atlanta


Atlanta skyline, Jackson St Bridge by Krazy Diamond, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310

Austin, Texas.


Austin Skyline por Evan Gearing (Evan's Expo), en Flickr


----------



## leo_mp

The best is still New York, immediately followed by Toronto, hence cities like Atlanta, Seattle, Boston, Miami and Montreal, Calgary, Vancouver and Edmonton are in the same conditions.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Don't forget Chicago 









Chicago by Luiichen http://www.******************/search?q=Chicago&index=fotos&options=YToxOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=4&display=25500184
Image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Seattle:


Gull Over Seattle by LaValle PDX, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

For 2011

1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Los Angeles
5. Philadelphia

For 2012, it *might* be

1. NYC - just WAAAY above the rest
2. Toronto - seeing all the projects going on
3. Chicago - there are proposed supertalls, but... unclear where Chicago stands. I still think it has the most balanced skyline in the world


----------



## tita01

NYC IS THE Best


----------



## HK999

*THE QUEEN OF ALL SKYLINES- NEW YORK!* 

Beat that Chicago! 


Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Heights by George Rex on Flickr



LSP35 by PMillera4 on Flickr



IMGP4171 USA New York Brooklyn Bridge from DUMBO by Dave Curtis on Flickr



The Empire State by biglad80 on Flickr



Manhattan Sunrise Part 2 by Suvro Banerji on Flickr











RBudhu



Unbenannt by melolmedo on Flickr


----------



## HK999

*One World Trade Center rising.... and its little brother- 4WTC*










Intlekofer_Roger


Ryan R. Browne






























Lower Manhattan Blue Hour (P1030691) by michael.2999.pics on Flickr



UptownPanorama1 - Version 2 by Brian K. Leadingham Photography on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Sarcasticity said:


> I think it's unfair to a city like Chicago to always play second fiddle to NYC and to some extent, LA. I mean, its nickname is the Second City. *Chicago would be the premiere city of ANY country in the world.*


With all due respect to Chicago, it would still be the 'second city' in a number of other countries besides the United States. Even in Canada, it would likely take that role despite being larger than Toronto. If Chicago were in Canada, it would have a near impossible challenge wrestling top spot away from Toronto. Toronto is the city Canadians look to, it's where you go to 'make it', its where half the nation's immigrants settle, and where the levers of power lie (Ottawa excluded). Its position is entrenched and growing stronger each passing year.

It would be akin to turning an ocean liner 180 degrees while the captain pushes straight ahead.


----------



## HK999

Dralcoffin said:


> I think he might be referencing the past five years that have seen the skyline nearly double in terms of tall buildings; right now is a severe lull from the credit crash although there's starting to be a new surge in proposed projects.



That's true. I sincerely hope CHI can experience another boom this decade. Btw I dug up some interesting facts about NY: Since 2001 there have been 108 buildings over 100m completed in NY. Quite a number for an American city.


----------



## isaidso

11/year is pretty good.


----------



## Dralcoffin

HK999 said:


> That's true. I sincerely hope CHI can experience another boom this decade. Btw I dug up some interesting facts about NY: Since 2001 there have been 108 buildings over 100m completed in NY. Quite a number for an American city.


Chicago is not far behind at 80 buildings meeting that criteria (and 7 under construction). Third place in the States is Miami at 66, but Toronto has completed 78 since 2001, and is building no fewer than 55!

And poor Los Angeles has built six.


----------



## Dralcoffin

North America's 100+ meter towers completed from 2001 on: 954
United States: 581
New York: 124
Chicago: 80
Miami: 66
Atlanta: 25
Houston: 22
San Francisco: 11
Seattle: 11

Canada: 145
Toronto: 78
Vancouver: 22
Mississauga: 15
Calgary: 11
Rest of Canada: 30

North America's 100+ meter towers under construction: 142
United States: 36
New York: 16
Chicago: 9
Rest of US: 11

Canada: 69
Toronto: 55 (twenty more than all of US)
Mississauga: 6
Rest of Canada: 5

Source: SkyscraperPage diagrams


----------



## Sarcasticity

Wow, 16 is quite low for NYC


----------



## Dralcoffin

Sarcasticity said:


> Wow, 16 is quite low for NYC


That number also counts the new World Trade Center as four separate buildings; however New York cleans up in supertall under construction buildings. The main thing I took from that list is that Toronto seems to be a bit of Asia in North America, in that the housing/credit bubble seems to have done nothing to it.


----------



## desertpunk

bennyboo said:


> Whats the construction boom going on in chicago? i have only noticed 1 or 2 buildings U/C and they wont be impacting the skyline.


There are a lot of high rises planned or under construction right now but not many skyscrapers and just one supertall. The banks have only just begun financing construction projects and mainly just rentals at that. In a year, Chicago should be buzzing.


----------



## HK999

Nice list Dralcoffin, thanks for posting it.



Sarcasticity said:


> Wow, 16 is quite low for NYC


Well, better 4 supertalls and 200m+ skyscrapers U/C than some 50 100m+ buildings. Also, 3 towers in the 200m range are currently on hold: 99 Church Str, 56 Leonard Str and 50 West Str. All three are very likely to resume construction this year and the progress will be quite fast, because the foundations are done. Also, another 4 supertalls will begin contruction this year: 432 Park Ave, Tower Verre, Hudson Yards South and North. And from SSP you can get the info that there are dozens of 100m+ buildings either proposed / approved / on hold or already in preparation. All in all it looks very good for NY this year, and generally speaking this decade. :cheers2:

About Toronto: Yeah, the boom is amazing. I read somewhere there are over 130 buildings over 100m U/C and approved for construction. No wonder the skyline looks already so differently when compared to summer 2008 (where I visited Toronto).


----------



## isaidso

This is the data I found for Toronto. I'm not sure if that covers it all. Maybe there are some that are approved, but ground hasn't broken yet. 

100-199 m U/C: 47
200-299 m U/C: 8

100-199 m proposals: 72
200-299 m proposals: 6

*Total: 133*



Dralcoffin said:


> The main thing I took from that list is that Toronto seems to be a bit of Asia in North America, in that the housing/credit bubble seems to have done nothing to it.


Canadian banks are rock solid and never got into those shady sub prime deals that US banks did. The Canadian economy remained remarkable resilient despite of the economic problems facing the US and Europe. In Toronto, construction continued as if nothing had happened.


----------



## HK999

^^ Damn, 55 buildings over 100m U/C in Toronto... if I'm not mistaken that's about the same number (or even more) for HK. :nuts: 

Exciting times for Toronto, that's for sure. I guess Toronto forumers must be pretty busy keeping all the projects updated.  

Let's hope the boom continues and brings us some supertalls in a couple of years. :cheers2: I'm planning a visit this decade, so you better have a nice supertall till then!


----------



## Sarcasticity

The numbers for New York seems incorrect.. some are in prep stage still. But nonetheless, it's an exciting time for many Canada and US cities this year


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> Damn, 55 buildings over 100m U/C in Toronto... if I'm not mistaken that's about the same number (or even more) for HK. :nuts:
> 
> Exciting times for Toronto, that's for sure. I guess Toronto forumers must be pretty busy keeping all the projects updated.
> 
> Let's hope the boom continues and brings us some supertalls in a couple of years. :cheers2: I'm planning a visit this decade, so you better have a nice supertall till then!


I'm on the Toronto boards almost every day and still have trouble keeping track of everything. There's almost a new announcement every other day. It's to the point that people are getting jaded and buildings that would get loads of attention elsewhere barely register here. With a construction boom 11 years and counting, it's a super tall that most of us covet. We'll try to have 2-3 of them U/C by the time you get here.

Hong Kong has that many U/C? Crap, how are we supposed to catch you if you keep building like that. :colgate:


----------



## Sarcasticity

Well to be fair, the NYC boards is pretty deserted other than for a few major projects - hence some projects go unnoticed. That's why I always find myself in other boards 'cause they seem to be more busy over there :lol:


----------



## bennyboo

desertpunk said:


> There are a lot of high rises planned or under construction right now but not many skyscrapers and just one supertall. The banks have only just begun financing construction projects and mainly just rentals at that. In a year, Chicago should be buzzing.


there's still a supertall planned? you're not considering post office right?


----------



## HK999

Sarcasticity said:


> Well to be fair, the NYC boards is pretty deserted other than for a few major projects - hence some projects go unnoticed. That's why I always find myself in other boards 'cause they seem to be more busy over there :lol:


Well If you have some fancy supertalls on the way, almost nobody gives a crap about a 100m+ building. The exception being the Gem tower, because of its unique facade. 



isaidso said:


> I'm on the Toronto boards almost every day and still have trouble keeping track of everything. There's almost a new announcement every other day. It's to the point that people are getting jaded and buildings that would get loads of attention elsewhere barely register here. With a construction boom 11 years and counting, it's a super tall that most of us covet. We'll try to have 2-3 of them U/C by the time you get here.
> 
> Hong Kong has that many U/C? Crap, how are we supposed to catch you if you keep building like that. :colgate:


Wow, 11 years! Do you have a pic before the boom? It would be great for comparison. A link to a thread would do it too. 

About HK: There's just no way to keep track of all 100m+ buidlings going up. To save time, I decided only to track 200m+ towers. Thing is, there are many threads about HK towers but with no height figures. Developers sometimes release the final height when a project is finished. But it's pretty safe to say that any tower >35 floors is at least 100m tall.

EDIT: Also, noone cares in HK about some regular residential towers going up like these 4, see green buildings in the pic. 









Source

--- (not posting many pics, because this thread ain't about Asian cities lol...) ---


----------



## Xusein

isaidso said:


> That's fair. Chicago's skyscrapers are all concentrated downtown. It makes for a more impressive core, but you don't really encounter other significant nodes like one does in metro Toronto (Mississauga, North York City Centre, Scarborough City Centre, etc.)


This is what I meant, although I guess it all builds upon Chicago's hypercentralized nature which sets it apart from even NYC. It doesn't have a North York Centre or Downtown Brooklyn equivalent outside it's downtown or highrise clusters in general outside the lake. But Chicagoland is vast regardless.


----------



## DZH22

Boston should come up anywhere from about #6-15 depending on your criteria. 

Showin' off the goods


----------



## MDguy

Xusein said:


> One of my misgivings of Chicago's skyline...it just dies the further inland you go. It's good when it comes to pics and contrast views but compared to NYC or even Toronto, it's highrises are very concentrated. Once you get past I-90/94, there are barely any.


That's actually one of my favorite parts of Chicago. I dont find an endless sea of ugly condo towers pleasing. I like the concentrated nature of cities without endless seas of ugly. It gives it a much more dramatic look.


----------



## Xusein

Different strokes for different folks. :dunno:

Boston has a very good skyline with lots of density, but it's big failing is the fact that (IMO) it's Tallest buildings (John Hancock and Prudential) are ugly.


----------



## dnh310

*Miami*


Rainy Miami Sunset por N8Zim, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310

*Detroit*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/n8zim/6665609493/

Postcard Detroit por Notkalvin, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Detroit's skyline is surprisingly small for its size! hno:


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Ha, HK I was gonna post that!

And as an FYI the Durst Organization who are the owners of 4 Times Square and were the developers of Bank of America Tower, bought a stake in tower 1, so even when that weekly or monthly show occurs, WTC 1 should have some pretty awesome lighting schemes as 4 Times Square and BofA Tower never disappoint. I'm really hoping that they go with a similar set up at 4 TS and BofA and light 1 WTC with a spire that changes color every couple minutes.


----------



## MDguy

Pretty, though


merchant's row by gsgeorge, on Flickr

Downtown Detroit by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

TONS of historical layers and textures. The best part? A lot has been rebuilt and even more will be as the housing market recovers. Detroit's on an upswing even as the population plummets, lol.


----------



## HK999

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Ha, HK I was gonna post that!
> 
> And as an FYI the Durst Organization who are the owners of 4 Times Square and were the developers of Bank of America Tower, bought a stake in tower 1, so even when that weekly or monthly show occurs, WTC 1 should have some pretty awesome lighting schemes as 4 Times Square and BofA Tower never disappoint. I'm really hoping that they go with a similar set up at 4 TS and BofA and light 1 WTC with a spire that changes color every couple minutes.


Hehe, seems like I beat you to it. 
Well, the whole project certainly sounds promising. The article describes exactly what I've posted before: 


> What I mean is the skyscrapers need an illumination which shows their *shape / contours*. And a nice crown lighting wouldn't hurt either


From the article:


> This initiative should increase Lower Manhattan’s *exposure*


NY has so many beautiful buildings which simply disappear when night closes in. That's why the proposed illumination is desperately needed. Better sooner than later. 

Thanks about the info on Durst. The interaction between the 4TS and BofA spires is pretty cool (NYTT should be included too!!!)! One can only hope they do some badass stuff on 1WTC.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Can't get me enough San Francisco,


San Francisco Sunset by Pathos Photos, on Flickr

Sundown over San Francisco by S Ty Photography, on Flickr

Golden sun by GerryL, on Flickr

Blue City by danishdynamite, on Flickr

IMG_4854 by Solocyclist, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

San Francisco is very good looking, but could do with some height. This has been posted in the Toronto section, but I just love this pic so I'll reproduce it here:

*From ZenLens in the Toronto section.*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenslens/6681569433/sizes/l/in/photostream/*


----------



## HK999

Talk about 4TS and BofA... this is what Downtown needs! 


THE HEART OF THE CITY: bright lights, beautiful buildings.. by Jason Pierce Photography on Flickr


----------



## HK999

Midtown rulez!


NYC's finest (skyline photographer ) - 1200 pixel pano by Jason Pierce Photography on Flickr


----------



## koolio

San Fran skyline is a beauty. Not very tall or very dense but the composition of buildings and their orientation works together brilliantly ... almost looks curated.


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> San Francisco is very good looking, but could do with some height. This has been posted in the Toronto section, but I just love this pic so I'll reproduce it here:
> 
> *From ZenLens in the Toronto section.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenslens/6681569433/sizes/l/in/photostream/*


Ooh dat nice!!


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Sarcasticity said:


> ^^ It's my first time to see this.. It seems like that avenue divided the skyline into two


The avenue is Market St. from whence neighborhoods like SOMA (SOuth of MArket) get their name. This view from Twin Peaks is really the only one that gives the appearance you commented on. From the Bay, for example, the skyline is continuous. 

But there is no doubt Market is a prominent (and the city's second widest--Van Ness, on which I live, is wider) street. That makes it even more the shame that, until now, portions of it have become so shabby (i.e. "Mid-Market"--roughly 5th St. to 11th St.). I say "until now" because at last there is hope in the form of a number of new developments: a new apartment tower at 10th and Market, the huge new Trinity Plaza apartment complex at 8th and Market, the CityPlace urban mall between 6th and 7th on Market, the Argenta apartment complex just off Market at 10th, and a renovation of the Fox Plaza apartment tower with an addition, also at 10th and Market.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

koolio said:


> San Fran skyline is a beauty. Not very tall or very dense but the composition of buildings and their orientation works together brilliantly ... almost looks curated.


The city over-all is the US's second densest after New York at around 16,600 people per sq. mile. (New York has 26,400) Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population_density

Chicago, by contrast, is only 12,750.

Re the city's height: Some of us would like to see taller buildings but there are some valid reasons often sited to block it. Earthquake safety is obvious (the city's Fire Dept. sweats blood over really tall buildings). Shadows are another--the city is cool and often gray all year, and sunlight is prized so buildings are not allowed to shadow public open spaces which tends to limit heights.

That said, there are changes in the works:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

koolio said:


> San Fran skyline is a beauty. Not very tall or very dense but the composition of buildings and their orientation works together brilliantly ... almost looks curated.


Agreed. This is why I love it. I love tall skyscrapers as much as the next person, but aesthetically pleasing skylines with natural beauty always win me over. Balance and density I would take over height, any day.


----------



## Xusein

DZH22 said:


> I understand your take on the Pru. Many people don't like it, although it has grown on me and has a really nice night presence with its new lighting. However, I can't for the life of me understand how you could call this building (our city's tallest) ugly.


It's not so much it being ugly (more bland if anything), but it really makes the overall skyline unbalanced because it's way taller than the rest of the skyscrapers. It's screaming for a partner up there. This is actually one of the reasons why Boston doesn't rank as high as it should among these kinds of lists. Hancock makes the skyline look small, especially in pics taken across the Charles.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

koolio said:


> San Fran skyline is a beauty. Not very tall or very dense but the composition of buildings and their orientation works together brilliantly ... almost looks curated.


It very much IS curated. Here is an example of what the Planning Dept. does: http://www.sfplanning.org/ftp/CDG/tcd_simulations/CDG_transit_center_simview_INDEX.htm


----------



## Yellow Fever

San Fran will sure look great if this proposal would go forward.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

^^The proposal definitely IS going forward in the sense of permissive zoning (raising existing height limits though not as much as some wanted--probably nothing will be built taller than 1000' of occupied space). But the recession has hit hard. Of the 3 tallest buildings seen in that massing study, the developer of 2 (one double tower actually) has gone bankrupt and sold the land. The main TransBay Tower, the other of the 3, may get built but not for some time I suspect. Hines still has the development rights and land, but I don't think anyone sees the time as right for that much new office in SF. I expect to see a revised proposal eventually for a mixed use building.

On the other hand, there's a lot of good news for the skyline--that rather lonely 60-story tower on the far right (it's called One Rincon Hill and sits on its eponymous hill) may soon have 2 friends which should improve that portion of the skyline greatly. Planning called for multiple residential towers there but, again, the recession stopped them. Now a new developer who is already moving forward with construction in other parts of town (e.g. 10th & Market) has acquired the rights to 2 tower sites.


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia*









http://fineartamerica.com/featured/...elphia-pennsylvania-19103-duncan-pearson.html


----------



## dnh310

*Houston*


|ΞXІ+ por Jim | jld3 photography, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310

*Portland*


Ross Island HDR REVISITED 1 por C.M. Keiner, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310

*Boston
*

Boston Skyline por kokyaw21, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310

*Miami*


Miami Cityscape. por Ant1_G, en Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston Sunday from the "Observation Deck"


----------



## HK999

Midtown Manhattan sunset through-the-window vertical pano by Jason Pierce Photography (roof-bound!) on Flickr


----------



## koolio

desertpunk said:


> *Philadelphia*
> 
> 
> http://fineartamerica.com/featured/...elphia-pennsylvania-19103-duncan-pearson.html


Beauty!


----------



## Yellow Fever

FREE Canvas Print Give-away!! : Amazing Vancouver (PA303-A) by a.Vision, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Postcard perfect!


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Boring shot of Seattle Skyline at Night from Rizal Park by Michael Holden, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310

*Oklahoma*


OKLAHOMA CITY por .Kayne., en Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Where supertalls dance...*


From one skyscraper to another by StGrundy, on Flickr


Chicago River from the Skydeck by StGrundy, on Flickr


Lakefront view of downtown Chicago (Explored) by StGrundy, on Flickr


----------



## HS

Although my personal favourite is Chicago, I would like to admit Calgary has a great, dense skyline - one of the best IMO, considering city size. 









author: justpedalhard









author: surrealplaces


----------



## desertpunk

^
Calgary is terrific! 



*San Diego*









http://www.utsandiego.com/photos/galleries/2012/jan/27/birds-eye-view-san-diego/









http://sdurban.com/?p=1546


----------



## HK999

1WTC clearly visible... :cheers2:








[/QUOTE]



THE BIG APPLE said:


> falconn67


----------



## lezgotolondon

I think that north america and OZ/NZ have the best skylines ever.

in North america I prefer Chicago, NYC,Toronto, philadelphia for skyscrapers.

But as general skyline San Francisco and Vancouver are the best.


----------



## isaidso

Calgary's going to be top 10 very soon; certainly a skyline to watch for.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its an old photo but its still worthto post. 



My Kinda Town by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## HK999

New York's 4th skyline (after Midtown, Downtown and Brooklyn)- Jersey City:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdoteter/6855477607/
pDOTeter











Super big: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7181/6855477607_3a8e0b9b4a_o.jpg


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonymayphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonymayphotography/


----------



## HK999

ajbrusteinthreesixfive


----------



## Dralcoffin

I see your New York and raise you a Chicago.









Chicago Time by boffo1234567


----------



## HK999

^^ Very linear skyline, looking pretty good. 



Dralcoffin said:


> I see your New York and raise you a Chicago.


 I love Chicago and always appreciate new pics from the Windy City! Keep them coming. :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


The Pan Pacific Hotel by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Philadelphia*









Sky High by •Ray•, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Untitled by kameron elisabeth, on Flickr









by Emanuele De Lorenzi http://www.******************/search?q=Philadelphia&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjI4MCI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=283&display=13111329
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## isaidso

Very nice!


----------



## bobcat

NYC and Chicago, the rest can hit the wall .


----------



## DZH22

Boston from yesterday


----------



## isaidso

Those are the best Boston skyline shots I've seen. Is the tall shiny glass building in the last photo John Hancock?


----------



## HK999

^^ What? I thought that was the Fringe Division HQ!


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Is the tall shiny glass building in the last photo John Hancock?


The one and only. You can also see it towards the right in the second pic.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

Monterrey has a growing skyline

*SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


Avolar Alto said:


> ^^ that is right...
> 
> One more pano taken yesterday by fermi t.


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> The one and only. You can also see it towards the right in the second pic.


Does the company still go by the name 'John Hancock' or did they change to 'Manulife' like their parent company?


----------



## isaidso

2 of our Toronto members did some work to depict changes happening in Toronto. The first shows plans directly west of the CBD in an area known as the Entertainment District. The second is a set of 3 models of the CBD to Yorkville. Of course there's lots of development in Toronto beyond these 2 areas, but they do illustrate how quickly the skyline is changing. 

*The Entertainment district, U/C or proposed (massing)*









Courtesy of Insertnamehere

*CBD north to Yorkville, Jarvis west to University Avenue*

Built









Under Construction









Proposed








Courtesy of Andrewjm3D


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Does the company still go by the name 'John Hancock' or did they change to 'Manulife' like their parent company?


The tower is still called the John Hancock Tower. It has a mix of companies working in the tower, and I'm not even sure if the namesake is one of them. I don't expect the building to change its name like the Sears Tower did, and I would be pretty pissed if it happened! :bash:


----------



## HK999

Amazing what's going on in Toronto. As discussed before, all that city needs is at least a nice supertall.

Meanwhile in New York, the new WTC is making its prominence more and more visible...


Lower Manhattan by davideglasgow on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


















Photos by TIA International Photography: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/3432796955/in/set-72157616561767347/


----------



## DZH22

^^^ Needs more talls. The Ritz is really the saving grace of that skyline. Looks impressive, but doesn't have the scale of many of the other cities on this thread. (all the residential towers with their high floor counts give off a nice illusion though) Is that twisting 600' tower still going to happen?


----------



## Eddie12e

Chicago


----------



## AndrewJM3D




----------



## desertpunk

Yellow Fever said:


> which one and how tall?


Transbay Tower which will be 1,070 ft. (trimmed down from 1,200 ft)









http://www.hines.com/property/detail.aspx?id=2120



isaidso said:


> I thought they cancelled Trans Bay?


It's only delayed. With a tightening office market in SF, Transbay Tower should begin construction by 2014. The massive Transbay Center below is already under construction.


----------



## Yellow Fever

hate that when those @#$%^& city law makers always like to reduce the proposed buildings height. Anyway, it'd still be quite a lot taller than the current tallest one in SF.


----------



## desertpunk

Yellow Fever said:


> hate that when those @#$%^& city law makers always like to reduce the proposed buildings height. Anyway, it'd still be quite a lot taller than the current tallest one in SF.


The TransAmerica Tower will forever be the city's tallest north of Market St. thanks to rigorous codes. So ironically, they have preservation of the most NIMBY-hated building ever by...NIMBYs! :lol:


----------



## desertpunk

Incredible Montreal 


Montreal - View from Mont-Royal to downtown by nizega, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Chicago


A Sliver of Sunshine by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

chicago skyline looks wonderful in the sunset setting.


----------



## HK999

I love that brown tone of NY in the evening... 









Nomad Ka942



~ The Freedom Tower is rising ~ by Leah / euroswiss2003 on Flickr

Jewels of Lower Manhattan...


~ day 158 ~ by Leah / euroswiss2003 on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Atlanta Midtown skyline


Tilford Sunrise by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


----------



## koolio

Yellow Fever said:


> SF needs some supertalls to make it to the next level.


Even though SF certainly would not suffer from having a supertall, I actually think that their current skyline is extremely well composed and balanced as it is. A city that truly needs a few supertalls is Toronto. We need some 350-400m buildings to offset the visual impact of the CN Tower.


----------



## Dallas star

Read the last Tag.


----------



## kingchef

liked the montreal photo. it is such a beautiful city and so full of wonderful architecture. any chance you have a nice day shot that includes notre dame cathedral and square? i want so badly to go back and stay about three weeks, but i just don't know when i will be able to do it. thanks dessertpunk for posting the night shot. also, loved the b'ham picture and those memphis shots. so much of that stuff is gone now, but it is fun to see what i missed. i remember that parisian's downtown, it closed probably w/in the last 18-20 years. the atlanta shots i always know from the capital building. brings back my earliest memories of driving in to town w/ family to visit family in the early 70's and donna summer was on the radio sininging macarthur park. the other bit hit of the time was the single hit by the name of "don't leave me this way, i can't survive, can't stay alive w/out your love...lawd, i'm about to bust a move. just good memories, thanks for all of your sharing and your knowledge.


----------



## kingchef

to me, there is no skyline in north america that will be more impressive in content, variety, setting, and density than nyc. and, i agree w/ yellowfever, sf, just like cities that build 75 30 story buildings in their downtowns or 18 story buildings in the cbd, pretty soon you begin to see a large block. that, to me, is a criticism of sf, even though it has some very interestly shaped buildings, some very well known by recognition of many americans. a second criticism of sf is the small choppy buildings surrounding the downtown. they do nothing to add an attractive element to the city, and the photo shown is very unflattering. i know many think boston is not an attractive town, but i think that it is more photogenic than sf. finally, i think seattle is an attractive city, and it could possibly hold a position as a contender in a top 25 or 30 north am cities.


----------



## desertpunk

*LA*


Ghost LA 3 by sfxeric, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

*AMAZING PICS.
All the cities are very beautiful.*


----------



## isaidso

Is it true that palms aren't native to southern California and they've all been planted?


----------



## Lancelot28

Even though SF certainly would not suffer from having a supertall, I actually think that their current skyline is extremely well composed and balanced as it is.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto north of the central business district is starting to get dramatically taller. There are 2 buildings over 200m in the early stages of construction in this frame, 2 more that have been proposed, and too many to count in the 100m-200m range. This area will improve a lot in the next few years, especially in terms of design. There's always been a marked drop off in sophistication as one ventured north of the CBD, but this is starting to change. My only criticism is that it's too condo focused; a few large office buildings would help matters tremendously.


The New NYC by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Great pic of Toronto. It is really surprising how many of the new projects there are residential, as in general most high rise buildings are offices. Definitely exciting to think about what the skyline is going to look like in 10 years or so.


----------



## isaidso

In most Canadian cities, the majority of the high rises are office buildings but Toronto and Vancouver are exceptions. High house prices and a growing population have resulted in an explosion in condo construction. It's the only affordable option for many people. A similar situation exists in Manhattan except the population growth is lower.

Another factor skewing things heavily in towards condos in Toronto is the concentration of office buildings in the suburbs. The majority of Toronto office space is there, not downtown. Increasingly, office workers are demanding to be downtown and employers are responding. I'm hopeful that this trend will gain more momentum going forward.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Very impressive!
I don't like 4 though (looks like a giant chimney next to the ESB on the pic)


San Francisco


SF Skyline by Minabud, on Flickr


L. A.


LA Sunset by Phu Dui, on Flickr


----------



## HK999

Fire in the Sky | New York City Sunset by MichaelTapp on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That New York 2030 render is crazy good. New York will likely need to develop like that if it's to remain on its perch globally. In north America it's going to be safe. I can't see any city toppling it skyline wise. Maybe 50 years from now, but nobody else is close right now.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> That New York 2030 render is crazy good. New York will likely need to develop like that if it's to remain on its perch globally. In north America it's going to be safe. I can't see any city toppling it skyline wise. Maybe 50 years from now, but nobody else is close right now.


In America, its just New York and Chicago which both are part of the big 3 skylines of the world, then every other city in America pales in comparison. When it comes to comparing Chicago and New York its hard for me in a way. New york is more impressive, but I find Chicago more aesthetically pleasing. New York has a lot of buildings, including the magnificent and timeless Chrysler building and ESB, but Chicago has taller buildings, and I am in love with the sears and Trump international. I love new yorks art deco look with a mix of some modern, and I love Chicago's modern look with a mix of some art deco. I guess I am torn between them. They are also both so different and unique, so i just put New York as 1. and Chicago as 1B

Also the comment about every other city paling in comparison just refers to skyline, their are a lot of other places in America that are absolutely beautiful, such as San Francisco.

btw,that 2030 render looks pretty freaking sweet! I love almost all of those buildings, and am hoping the cladding will be good on 432 park. But, its kind of sad to see the ESB looking so small in comparison to the new buildings :sad2:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

goodgood said:


> You're right.


Can't see the picture

also. I was thinking, we should find a way to get the USR building from I robot built!


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> In America, its just New York and Chicago which both are part of the big 3 skylines of the world, then every other city in America pales in comparison.


For me the 'Big 3' are New York, Shanghai, and Hong Kong.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> For me the 'Big 3' are New York, Shanghai, and Hong Kong.


delete


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Generally the Big 3 are known as NYC,HK,and CHI.


Been on here and SSP for 5 years and that's the first time I've heard someone suggest their was a consensus on that. Any way, back to skylines.

*The Big Smoke*


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> Been on here and SSP for 5 years and that's the first time I've heard someone suggest their was a consensus on that. Any way, back to skylines.
> 
> *The Big Smoke*


I guess I have just heard a lot of people say it, but it doesn't really matter. Shanghai has a awesome skyline. Also, thats a great pic of Toronto


----------



## isaidso

It's a great time to be living in Toronto for a skyscraper enthusiast.


----------



## HK999

WTC Rising by Mike McLaughlin Photo on Flickr



Sunset on an Empire by coyote86 on Flickr



Manhattan - From top of the Rock by KP Tripathi on Flickr



Manhattan - From Brooklyn Heights by KP Tripathi on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

_Some nice shots of_
San Francisco


San Francisco Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Bay Bridge and the San Francisco Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Bay Bridge and the San Francisco Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


San Francisco Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Downtown San Francisco by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

San Francisco looks much bigger in those shots than the typical photos I've seen here on SSC.


----------



## Sarcasticity

isaidso said:


> San Francisco looks much bigger in those shots than the typical photos I've seen here on SSC.


I was about to say that as well. We usually don't get pictures of SF's skyline this close. It almost look like the buildings are bigger, taller and the skyline denser than it is (?) or maybe older pictures just didn't do SF any justice just like how in certain vantage point, Toronto's skyline also looks "smaller" than how it is in reality


----------



## MDguy

Great to see San Francisco finally getting some color in their skyline!


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> That New York 2030 render is crazy good. New York will likely need to develop like that if it's to remain on its perch globally. In north America it's going to be safe. I can't see any city toppling it skyline wise. Maybe 50 years from now, but nobody else is close right now.



I don't think there will be a single city that can top what NYC will have in the up coming decades, a few may be in the same running, but NYC will still arguably be the highrise capital.


----------



## isaidso

Sarcasticity said:


> I was about to say that as well. We usually don't get pictures of SF's skyline this close. It almost look like the buildings are bigger, taller and the skyline denser than it is (?) or maybe older pictures just didn't do SF any justice just like how in certain vantage point, Toronto's skyline also looks "smaller" than how it is in reality


It's likely the angles like you suggest. We don't usually get close up photos of San Francisco's downtown from the air. These 'close up' 45 degree angles downward tend to be the most flattering angles. 

Toronto's skyline looks bafflingly 'small' from many angles and just monstrous in others. It truly is a chameleon in that sense. I think a lot of is due to how spread out the core is. The CBD is many blocks from the lake so the perspective from the lake makes the buildings look smaller than they are. Views from the Don Valley have a similar effect. When the East Bayfront, West Don Lands, Southcore, and Midtown build out, the eye won't be fooled quite so easily.


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> I don't think there will be a single city that can top what NYC will have in the up coming decades, a few may be in the same running, but NYC will still arguably be the highrise capital.


It will be interesting to watch unfold. Personally, I'd prefer to see other cities meet the challenge be it Dubai, Shanghai, Tokyo, or some dark horse like Mumbai. Within north America, the more interesting comparison will be Chicago-Toronto. Despite a 5 year construction boom in Toronto, Chicago is still ahead by a significant margin. Another 10 years of frenetic building and it could get very interesting.









Courtesy of Wikipedia









The New NYC by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

Yes, I think watching Toronto and Chicago in this decade is more exciting than what NYC has to offer with its supertalls. Both cities are always compared and have arguably the next best skylines. I think its safe to say right at this moment, density-wise Toronto already is way ahead of Chicago, but Chicago still is way ahead in height and it's core still looks more impressive. But Toronto is just experiencing a construction boom that Chicago hasn't have had for a decade.


----------



## Dralcoffin

Sarcasticity said:


> Yes, I think watching Toronto and Chicago in this decade is more exciting than what NYC has to offer with its supertalls. Both cities are always compared and have arguably the next best skylines. I think its safe to say right at this moment, density-wise Toronto already is way ahead of Chicago, but Chicago still is way ahead in height and it's core still looks more impressive. But Toronto is just experiencing a construction boom that Chicago hasn't have had for a decade.


I would agree with this, although Chicago has a vast number of pre-war skyscrapers that Toronto can't match, which is a strong point in Chicago's favor for me, and one of the reasons Chicago still has a large lead on Toronto among my favorite skylines. However, the recession hit Chicago much harder than Toronto, so while I think we'll see another huge boom in Chicago, it won't be until towards the end of the decade.


----------



## HK999

*GOTHAM CITY​*
NYC by jimmysqueeker77 on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Sarcasticity said:


> I think its safe to say right at this moment, density-wise Toronto already is way ahead of Chicago, but Chicago still is way ahead in height and it's core still looks more impressive.


That's how I see it as well. At the minimum, Toronto will need to build 4-5 high quality buildings in the 300-450 m range to become a worthy skyline rival to Chicago. We're still waiting.




Dralcoffin said:


> I would agree with this, although Chicago has a vast number of pre-war skyscrapers that Toronto can't match, which is a strong point in Chicago's favor for me, and one of the reasons Chicago still has a large lead on Toronto among my favorite skylines. However, the recession hit Chicago much harder than Toronto, so while I think we'll see another huge boom in Chicago, it won't be until towards the end of the decade.


Quite right. Toronto was much smaller than both Chicago and New York 100 years ago. There are tons of beautiful pre-war buildings in Toronto, but very few pre-war skyscrapers. It's an advantage that Chicago (and New York) will always hold over Toronto. It makes the failure to finish College Park (1929 stock market crash casualty) all the more regretful. It would have been the largest office/shopping complex in the world/our Empire State Building, but only one corner of it was built. Chicago also has the Chicago river and those stately bridges that cross it. 

In Toronto's defense, it does have a few topographical advantages over Chicago. The extensive ravine system is a gorgeous feature offering visual interest. Driving downtown down the Don Valley Parkway is just one of the impressive vistas available in the city. Toronto is also blessed with Leslie Spit and the Toronto Islands. They both afford great views and readily accessible parkland. 

As an admirer of pre-war architecture, I'd rather have the vast stock of pre-war skyscrapers in Chicago. As a citizen, I'm not sure I'd want to give up the ravines and islands in exchange for them. We do have Commerce Court North, Canada Life, Royal Bank Building, Canadian Pacific Building, the Royal York, and a few others so I shouldn't complain too loudly.


*Commerce Court North*


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> That's how I see it as well. At the minimum, Toronto will need to build 4-5 high quality buildings in the 300-450 m range to become a worthy skyline rival to Chicago. We're still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite right. Toronto was much smaller than both Chicago and New York 100 years ago. There are tons of beautiful pre-war buildings in Toronto, but very few pre-war skyscrapers. It's an advantage that Chicago (and New York) will always hold over Toronto. It makes the failure to finish College Park (1929 stock market crash casualty) all the more regretful. It would have been the largest office/shopping complex in the world/our Empire State Building, but only one corner of it was built. Chicago also has the Chicago river and those stately bridges that cross it.
> 
> In Toronto's defense, it does have a few topographical advantages over Chicago. The extensive ravine system is a gorgeous feature offering visual interest. Driving downtown down the Don Valley Parkway is just one of the impressive vistas available in the city. Toronto is also blessed with Leslie Spit and the Toronto Islands. They both afford great views and readily accessible parkland.
> 
> As an admirer of pre-war architecture, I'd rather have the vast stock of pre-war skyscrapers in Chicago. As a citizen, I'm not sure I'd want to give up the ravines and islands in exchange for them. We do have Commerce Court North, Canada Life, Royal Bank Building, Canadian Pacific Building, the Royal York, and a few others so I shouldn't complain too loudly.
> 
> 
> *Commerce Court North*


Im not trying to be mean man, but how can you compare Chicago and Toronto, or even Toronto and Tokyo ? Toronto's skyline length of total buildings around 20 floors and up is about 2 miles. Chicago's is close to 7.13 miles, the width of NYC's skyline, from battery park to the end of central park. Toronto doesn't have very good architecture either, its tallest building is a box, while Chicago's tallest buildings are some of the most known, most beautiful and creative in the world. And Chicago's waterfront is enough alone to win. Not to mention the fact that Chicago is going through a mini building boom, and built The Trump, the tallest building built in the last 30 years in America, and also built several buildings above 200m between 2000-2010. Also, Chicago is definitely more dense. The gap is huge, I can't see Toronto ever having a chance of passing Chicago, unless Chicago doesn't build anything for a long time. Toronto is still an amazing city though, and could pass up Tokyo someday.


----------



## Dralcoffin

Toronto's skyline is much more spread out than Chicago. Chicago is basically the huge Loop/Near North clump, and a thin tentacle a block or two wide following the lake all the way up with a small cluster in Hyde Park. Other than that, Chicago is very low rise. Toronto on the other hand (especially with the boom) has several clumps of towers scattered over the central city, with a sea of condo towers stretching quite a ways inland from the lake. Chicago's central core is much, much larger than Toronto's downtown, but Chicago doesn't have anything on the scale of the Yonge Street corridor or Mississauga. 

(It doesn't help Toronto that its skyline is mostly perpendicular to the lakefront, so pictures from the lake show basically the narrow side of the skyline. On the other hand, Chicago's skyline is crowded parallel to the lake, so that perspective is the most flattering for Chicago.)


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Im not trying to be mean man, but how can you compare Chicago and Toronto, or even Toronto and Tokyo ? Toronto's skyline length of total buildings around 20 floors and up is about 2 miles. Chicago's is close to 7.13 miles, the width of NYC's skyline, from battery park to the end of central park. Toronto doesn't have very good architecture either, its tallest building is a box, while Chicago's tallest buildings are some of the most known, most beautiful and creative in the world. And Chicago's waterfront is enough alone to win. Not to mention the fact that Chicago is going through a mini building boom, and built The Trump, the tallest building built in the last 30 years in America, and also built several buildings above 200m between 2000-2010. Also, Chicago is definitely more dense. The gap is huge, I can't see Toronto ever having a chance of passing Chicago, unless Chicago doesn't build anything for a long time. Toronto is still an amazing city though, and could pass up Tokyo someday.


I have no issue with you asking. I don't want to get into a pissing contest, but Toronto isn't all that far behind Chicago if you look at buildings 100 m or taller in each city. In 2010, Chicago was ahead by about 125 buildings. Based on construction in 2011-2012 and projects soon to break ground, the discrepancy will all but disappear in a few years. 

02. New York: 794
07. Chicago: 341
14. Toronto: 216

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=2xRxAalkjoA=&tabid=1006&language=en-GB

For buildings 12 floors or more, Toronto has far more than Chicago. Density? If you're talking about people/square kilometre, Toronto smokes Chicago. If you're talking about buildings, Chicago is denser but the gap is closing in a hurry. Chicago is more comparable to Toronto than it is with New York. 

I'm no fan of First Canadian Place, but Scotia Plaza, Royal Bank Plaza, and TD Centre stack up well to anything in Chicago. Perhaps, you should look a little closer.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Dralcoffin said:


> Toronto's skyline is much more spread out than Chicago. Chicago is basically the huge Loop/Near North clump, and a thin tentacle a block or two wide following the lake all the way up with a small cluster in Hyde Park. Other than that, Chicago is very low rise. Toronto on the other hand (especially with the boom) has several clumps of towers scattered over the central city, with a sea of condo towers stretching quite a ways inland from the lake. Chicago's central core is much, much larger than Toronto's downtown, but Chicago doesn't have anything on the scale of the Yonge Street corridor or Mississauga.
> 
> (It doesn't help Toronto that its skyline is mostly perpendicular to the lakefront, so pictures from the lake show basically the narrow side of the skyline. On the other hand, Chicago's skyline is crowded parallel to the lake, so that perspective is the most flattering for Chicago.)


I agree on Toronto being somewhat spread out.Outside of the loop there are some small clusters spread out, but for the most part its mostly low rise. The loop is very dense though, what part were you referring to as a small tentacle ? Here is a picture of the area to the west of Chicago -







Also, I realize that I have the chicago spire and seven south dearborn in the skyline, I have to delete some files to get rid of that.


----------



## Dralcoffin

By small tentacle, I'm referring to the north lakefront above Division Street:









String of Pearls by Payton Chung



isaidso said:


> Density? If you're talking about people/square kilometre, Toronto smokes Chicago.


Good post overall, but this is only true for the metro areas. By metro area, Toronto is denser than Chicagoland's sprawl (850 vs 509 people/km^2). However, the City of Chicago and City of Toronto are nearly the exact same size, but Chicago is just barely denser in the city limits than Toronto (4447 vs. 4419 people per square km).


----------



## isaidso

Dralcoffin said:


> Toronto's skyline is much more spread out than Chicago. Chicago is basically the huge Loop/Near North clump, and a thin tentacle a block or two wide following the lake all the way up with a small cluster in Hyde Park. Other than that, Chicago is very low rise. Toronto on the other hand (especially with the boom) has several clumps of towers scattered over the central city, with a sea of condo towers stretching quite a ways inland from the lake.  Chicago's central core is much, much larger than Toronto's downtown, but Chicago doesn't have anything on the scale of the Yonge Street corridor or Mississauga.
> 
> (It doesn't help Toronto that its skyline is mostly perpendicular to the lakefront, so pictures from the lake show basically the narrow side of the skyline. On the other hand, Chicago's skyline is crowded parallel to the lake, so that perspective is the most flattering for Chicago.)



If Toronto's skyline stretches north away from the lake, why would you judge it based on lake views? I'm not sure how you can argue that downtown Chicago is much much larger than downtown Toronto unless you're including the Near South Side and Lincoln Park. If you look up the area, the Loop/Near North (1.58+2.72=4.3 square miles) and downtown Toronto (4.5 square miles), they're about the same in area. 

This is Toronto circa 2015. Almost everything in this image is built or under construction. Chicago has 6 super talls, that's where the big difference is. Beyond that, Chicago's central core doesn't look much much bigger than Toronto's. Not to me anyway.


----------



## isaidso

Dralcoffin said:


> By small tentacle, I'm referring to the north lakefront above Division Street:
> 
> Good post overall, but this is only true for the metro areas. By metro area, Toronto is denser than Chicagoland's sprawl (850 vs 509 people/km^2). However, the City of Chicago and City of Toronto are nearly the exact same size, but Chicago is just barely denser in the city limits than Toronto (4447 vs. 4419 people per square km).


The Chicago tentacle is interesting. I'll try and dig out Toronto's version. Density: I was referring to downtown. Downtown Toronto has far higher population density than the Loop/Near North. It's not even close.

*Lincoln Park---Near North Side---Chicago Loop---Near South Side---Downtown Chicago*
Land Area: 3.19 sq mi---2.72 sq mi---1.58 sq mi---1.75 sq mi---9.24 sq mi
Population (2010): 64,116---80,484---29,283---21,390---195,273
Density: 20,099/sq mi---29,589/sq mi---18,534/sq mi---12,223/sq mi---21,133/sq mi

*Downtown Toronto (2011)*
Land Area: 4.5 sq mi
Population (2011): 175,064
Density: 38,903/sq mi











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486697
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Loop
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattan


----------



## Dralcoffin

Ah, I see about the downtown density point. Yeah, Chicago's downtown has always been very business based, and the population still hasn't recovered from the 1970s and 1980s. I wouldn't consider Lincoln Park downtown, though.

As for the skyline density debate, I'll admit they're basically tied. Both Chicago and Toronto are nice cities, and if I had to leave the Midwest, Toronto would be high on the list. I'm damn envious of how quickly you people are building skyscrapers. Toronto's lucky in that it gets to be the dominant city in its country's economy; New York steals so much of Chicago's thunder when it comes to skyscrapers. But as long as we finally get a 2000 footer...


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

I have no issue with you asking. I don't want to get into a pissing contest, but Toronto isn't all that far behind Chicago if you look at buildings 100 m or taller in each city. In 2010, Chicago was ahead by about 125 buildings. Based on construction in 2011-2012 and projects soon to break ground, the discrepancy will all but disappear in a few years. 

02. New York: 794
07. Chicago: 341
14. Toronto: 216

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=2xRxAalkjoA=&tabid=1006&language=en-GB

For buildings 12 floors or more, Toronto has far more than Chicago. Density? If you're talking about people/square kilometre, Toronto smokes Chicago. If you're talking about buildings, Chicago is denser but the gap is closing in a hurry. Chicago is more comparable to Toronto than it is with New York. 

I'm no fan of First Canadian Place, but Scotia Plaza, Royal Bank Plaza, and TD Centre stack up well to anything in Chicago. Perhaps, you should look a little closer.[/QUOTE]

Im sorry but come on man, you are biased towards Toronto, because your from there! Chicago is closer to Toronto in amount of buildings sure, but Chicago's architecture is way ahead of Toronto, not to mention all the history. Another thing, Chicago's demand is coming back, and new proposals are starting up again, once the recession is over, it should be back in the swing of things. Chicago has also been called the best city architecturally in America by the American Institute of Architects. The thing about Chicago is that almost all the buildings in the loop are good looking, their aren't really any ugly buildings. 

Also None of Toronto's buildings stack up to buildings like the Sears tower, trump international, Aqua, one museum park, john hancock,311 south wacker,mather tower, aon center, the wrigley building, and many more. The buildings you mention are nice, but simple and don't really stand out. Chicago also has 28 buildings over 200m. Also, Toronto is perpendicular to the waterfront, but even that long stretch is only 2 miles, Chicago's is 7 miles in length. Btw, now I know why you were trying to put Chicago down in that other thread:smug:


----------



## isaidso

I only have good things to say about Chicago. I ranked it 4th in the world. How is that a put down? And to set the record straight, I don't think Toronto's skyline is as good as Chicago's. If you recall, I have Toronto in 6th or 7th.



iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Toronto's skyline length of total buildings around 20 floors and up is about 2 miles. Chicago's is close to 7.13 miles, ....


I found the photo I was looking for. If you're counting that thin line of buildings along Lake Michigan to get 7.13 miles, Toronto could submit this photo in its defense:


----------



## Dralcoffin

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> The thing about Chicago is that almost all the buildings in the loop are good looking, their aren't really any ugly buildings.


Dude, I'm biased for Chicago, but that is just silly. There are a ton of ugly 70s and 80s boxes in the Loop, and some godawful condo towers in River North. Fortunately, they tend to be hidden in the crowd.


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Im sorry but come on man, you are biased towards Toronto, because your from there! Chicago is closer to Toronto in amount of buildings sure, but Chicago's architecture is way ahead of Toronto, not to mention all the history.
> 
> Also None of Toronto's buildings stack up to buildings like the Sears tower, trump international, Aqua, one museum park, john hancock,311 south wacker,mather tower, aon center, the wrigley building, and many more. The buildings you mention are nice, but simple and don't really stand out. Chicago also has 28 buildings over 200m


That's not a fair comment at all. I'm trying to answer your questions in an informative/constructive/polite/respectful way and to be as impartial as possible. It would be nice if you returned the favour. Slagging Toronto architecture/history isn't really a good way to go. I haven't insulted one Chicago building or said anything negative. Do you realize that those are Mies Van der Rohe 'boxes' in downtown Toronto? That's an I.M. Pei steel skyscraper across from it? Next to that is a Calatrava atrium? These aren't run of the mill buildings no matter what city you're from.

I'm presenting the data and you can draw your own conclusions: Toronto has 10 buildings 200m+ built, 6 under construction, and 9 on their way. Toronto's count will be up to 25 in a couple years. 28 vs. 25? I realize most of these aren't built yet, but you asked me why I'm comparing Toronto with Chicago and I'm attempting to answer your question.

If you see this as being biased, fine.


----------



## Dralcoffin

isaidso said:


> I found the photo I was looking for. If you're counting that thin line of buildings along Lake Michigan to get 7.13 miles, Toronto's could submit this photo in its defense:


Is that Hamilton in the foreground?


----------



## isaidso

Yes, it's Hamilton. It's about 60 km from Toronto, but in reality you can't see the Toronto skyline quite like that. You need a telephoto lens.

Perhaps, we can talk about New York, Los Angeles, Seattle, Vancouver, Panama City, Pittsburgh, etc. and leave the Chicago/Toronto discussion for a while. It's not a Chicago/Toronto thread.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> I'm trying to answer your questions and to be as fair as possible. You can draw your own conclusions.


Man! How long will this debate continue ? :bash:

Based off of polls, professional lists, what Architects have said, most people agree Chicago is one of the top 3 skylines or better, ahead of Shanghai. Also based off of all of this, everyone agrees Chicago is way ahead of Toronto. 

Also the total line of actual buildings for Toronto is 2 miles, 7 for Chicago. I would also like to point out that Chicago has one big cluster of several tall buildings, then past that for a while its mostly 100m buildings or less. Look at these pics


----------



## Dralcoffin

One of my favorite skylines, although small, is Detroit:









Photo by Hayward, SkyscraperPage

Detroit has some absolutely gorgeous buildings.


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Also based off of all of this, everyone agrees Chicago is way ahead of Toronto.


It's best if you ask someone else next time.


----------



## isaidso

Dralcoffin said:


> One of my favorite skylines, although small, is Detroit:
> 
> Detroit has some absolutely gorgeous buildings.


I love it too. It's so sad that it gets dragged through the mud all the time. There are some fabulous buildings in downtown Detroit. I haven't had an opportunity to visit, but it's high on my list of US cities to see. I hope Detroit's economy rebounds so all these buildings can be saved. Detroit has lost too many to neglect already.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

No that's my fault I assumed you meant GDP, but you didn't say that, you said what you meant.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> No that's my fault I assumed you meant GDP, but you didn't say that, you said what you meant.


I actually did say GDP a few posts back, so its my bad. It was simply a mix-up on my part.


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Actually Chicago is higher up on the Global City List - It is considered an alpha+ city,


I know that, but Chicago isn't the #1 city in the US. People in cities that are #1 in their country look to other cities that are #1 in their country. When we look around the world, we check out London, Sydney, Sao Paulo, etc. Chicago rarely gets a look. If you want to continue the discussion, pm is a better place for that. 

We should limit this thread to skyline photos and related topics.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> I know that, but Chicago isn't the #1 city in the US. People in cities that are #1 in their country look to other cities that are #1 in their country. When we look around the world, we check out London, Sydney, Sao Paulo, etc.  Chicago rarely gets a look. If you want to continue the discussion, pm is a better place for that.
> 
> We should limit this thread to skyline photos and related topics.


Agreed, we should definitely get back to skylines. So does anyone feel like Miami could step up to the plate and be USA's 3rd skyline city ? Miami is coming along, and its got a nice harbor. Of course it's nowhere near NYC or Chicago, but it could still beat out San Fran/seattle, and be America's 3rd skyline city, what do you guys think ? They have a 300 meter building approved in Miami, but the only problem is that Miami's maximum height is 308 meters, so it will never have any really tall buildings.


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Agreed, we should definitely get back to skylines. So does anyone feel like Miami could step up to the plate and be USA's 3rd skyline city ?


I'd rank Los Angeles or Seattle as the 3rd best skyline in the US. Miami's skyline is large, but there are quite a few other skylines in the US that I prefer: LA, Seattle, SF, Philadelphia, Minneapolis, Pittsburgh, Houston, Detroit, Cleveland, even Boston.

(Check your private messages. I sent you one.)


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> I'd rank Los Angeles or Seattle as the 3rd best skyline in the US. Miami's skyline is large, but there are quite a few other skylines in the US that I prefer: LA, Seattle, SF, Philadelphia, Minneapolis, Pittsburgh, Houston, Detroit, Cleveland, even Boston.
> 
> (Check your private messages. I sent you one.)


Answered it. Also, LA is iconic on some level, but the skyline is small. Miami needs a iconic super-tall building before its considered. I don't like SF in its current state, Philly has some great architecture, Seattle is pretty good, I forgot about Houston for a second, kind of funny considering my future brother in-law lives there, but it has a great skyline, a bit small, but if it gets a iconic super-tall, it would stand out. Minneapolis looks good, can't think of Pittsburgh and Cleveland right now, and Boston is alright


----------



## yankeesfan1000

I'd put Philly as #3 in the US, followed by Houston and Seattle. They're all so close though, one even medium sized building in any of them could force me to reshuffle them.

It pains me to say this as a born and raised NYer, but I still have Chicago ahead of NY until some of NYs 1000+ footers start to break the monotonous plateau of 600-700 footers. But with the amount of 1000 footers NYs got in the works, once they all start to have an impact, say in 2015, NY will be my #1 for a long time unless Chicago goes on a 5-7 year tear. Side note, 1 WTC is due to pass the ESB as the tallest building in the city today.









PeetThePhotographer









Lens Shooter









Wunderworld


----------



## isaidso

I have some difficulty ranking US skylines after the first 2 as well. There's not much separating 3-12. I don't find NY skyline shots of the downtown all that representative as it's midtown where the big 'cluster' is.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> I'd put Philly as #3 in the US, followed by Houston and Seattle. They're all so close though, one even medium sized building in any of them could force me to reshuffle them.
> 
> It pains me to say this as a born and raised NYer, but I still have Chicago ahead of NY until some of NYs 1000+ footers start to break the monotonous plateau of 600-700 footers. But with the amount of 1000 footers NYs got in the works, once they all start to have an impact, say in 2015, NY will be my #1 for a long time unless Chicago goes on a 5-7 year tear. Side note, 1 WTC is due to pass the ESB as the tallest building in the city today.
> 
> 
> Lens Shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderworld


I know what you mean man, New York is extremely impressive, but Chicago is more beautiful aesthetically, and I love the Sears, and the Trump is an amazing addition to the skyline, as well as, one of my favorite skyscrapers now. Chicago is a more modern counterpart to NYC in a way, so I don't compare them usually and just put them both in the top 3 world skylines, because they are also possibly the most unique skylines in the world, nothing looks like Chicago, and nothing looks like NYC.

Also Philadelphia as 3# makes sense, it has a great skyline


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> I have some difficulty ranking US skylines after the first 2 as well. There's not much separating 3-12. I don't find NY skyline shots of the downtown all that representative as it's midtown where the big 'cluster' is.


Yeah I agree, its hard to rank after the first 2. Deciding between Houston, Philly, SF and more is hard, btw did you get the last pm ?


----------



## Dralcoffin

Number #3 in the US is such a tough decision. For me personally, based on the shape of the skyline, the setting, and the architecture, I lean towards Seattle. 

(Size-wise, it'd be Miami, followed closely by Houston, but I'm not really a fan of either skyline.)


----------



## yankeesfan1000

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> I know what you mean man, New York is extremely impressive, but Chicago is more beautiful aesthetically...


I think that's the main difference. Chicago's is more postcard friendly, more beautiful aesthetically, but the sheer size of NY is much more impressive and imposing. And I didn't want to spark outrage in the Chicago thread, but the nickname 'Gotham' was given to NY by Washington Irving in 1807, in his book 'A History of New-York from the Beginning of the World to the End of the Dutch Dynasty' and he published the book under the name of Dietrich Knickerbocker, and that's also where the name Knickerbocker comes from as a reference to NYers, all before Chicago was officially founded as a city in 1833. Just an interesting tidbit of history.



Dralcoffin said:


> Number #3 in the US is such a tough decision. For me personally, based on the shape of the skyline, the setting, and the architecture, I lean towards Seattle.


Seattle has the natural setting the others don't have. It just needs one more building of a decent size and then it'll be #3 in my book.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> I think that's the main difference. Chicago's is more postcard friendly, more beautiful aesthetically, but the sheer size of NY is much more impressive and imposing. And I didn't want to spark outrage in the Chicago thread, but the nickname 'Gotham' was given to NY by Washington Irving in 1807, in his book 'A History of New-York from the Beginning of the World to the End of the Dutch Dynasty' and he published the book under the name of Dietrich Knickerbocker, and that's also where the name Knickerbocker comes from as a reference to NYers, all before Chicago was officially founded as a city in 1833. Just an interesting tidbit of history.
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has the natural setting the others don't have. It just needs one more building of a decent size and then it'll be #3 in my book.


Its all good man, I was calling it Gotham based off of looks, and because of Chicago being Gotham city in the Batman movies. After how insanely good Dark Knight was, I always think Chicago when I think of Gotham, partly because the two needles on the Black Sears tower and Hancock which make it look like I expect Gotham to look. Another thing about Chicago I mentioned in another thread, Is how insane it is when you are out a few miles on Lake Michigan, and can see the entire 8 mile stretch of Skyline, its pretty magnificent. Another thing I love about both cities is the history, and all the historic buildings that both cities have.

But anyways, lets talk about 3#. Seattle has a great skyline, but I am going to go with Houston, since it has 2 supertalls, and an great downtown and uptown skyline. Pics to prove it

















Downtown










Uptown


----------



## Dralcoffin

Houston's size is definitely a point in its favor, but my least favorite time in architecture was the late 70s and 1980s -- right when almost all of Houston's skyline was built. Denver suffers from the same effect. As well, I'm not a fan of Houston's urban form. It's getting better, but I still dislike its car-oriented form.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Dralcoffin said:


> Houston's size is definitely a point in its favor, but my least favorite time in architecture was the late 70s and 1980s -- right when almost all of Houston's skyline was built. Denver suffers from the same effect. As well, I'm not a fan of Houston's urban form. It's getting better, but I still dislike its car-oriented form.


The skyline in Houston looks good, but I agree on the part about architecture. The tallest buildings in Houston are rather uninspiring, and are just ok, they look good in the skyline together, and the skyline is impressive from certain angles, but alone it's only average. 

The city with the tallest building outside of Chicago and New York is Atlanta which has a 312m building, but Atlanta doesn't have a good enough skyline. So it's between Philly, Seattle, and Houston. I am still going to go with Houston, since it has 14 buildings over 200m, compared to Philly which has 5 buildings over 200m, and Seattle which has 4 over 200m.


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


One World Trade Center (1,271 feet) becomes New York's tallest Skyscraper on April 30, 2012 (vs. 1,250 feet for the Empire State Building) by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto!!

Blue:


















Sunrise:




































So much construction!!









The Ripley's Aquarium is being built at the base of the CN Tower:









The million dollar view!!:









Financial district:


















An cool rare view of "Old Toronto":


----------



## HK999

^^ You need to post the source. 

A very flattering angle...












AndreayAngel


----------



## isaidso

Is that taken from New Jersey?


----------



## isaidso

waldenbg said:


> An cool rare view of "Old Toronto":


I do love that angle. It really shows how much density there is directly to the east and north of the CBD. Btw, I'll start you off with crediting photos. This photo is obviously courtesy of Aaron Segaert.


----------



## Jay

I love Seattle's skyline, but it needs a supertall 

someday...


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*New York*









http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=9&display=27927415









http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=15&display=27922695

Uploaded with imageshack.us




*L.A.*


Los Angeles from White Knoll Drive - High Resolution by Salman Jafri, on Flickr


----------



## bennyboo

i dont think it NEEDS one. besides, columbia center when accounting the hills has the appearance of a super tall anyway.


----------



## isaidso

Manitopiaaa said:


> there opinions should count way more...


Architects have formal training, but it's still an opinion. Equating someone's opinion to being 'fact' is ridiculous. It's like saying sky blue is the best blue because interior decorators say so. 

That's just stupid.



GenericUser said:


> Some people just think that their opinion > everyone else's.


That's my point exactly. No one's opinion is worth more than someone else's. Continually quoting some architects ranking to prove that you are right and someone else is wrong is bound to solicit a rolling of the eyes. There is no right or wrong ranking.


----------



## GenericUser

isaidso said:


> Architects have formal training, but it's still an opinion. Equating someone's opinion to being 'fact' is ridiculous. It's like saying sky blue is the best blue because interior decorators say so.
> 
> That's just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my point exactly. No one's opinion is worth more than someone else's. Continually quoting some architects ranking to prove that you are right and someone else is wrong is bound to solicit a rolling of the eyes. There is no right or wrong ranking.


Honestly, don't get too worked up over it. I love Chicago, and it is my home, but Toronto has A TON of stuff that I am envious of. The skyline debate is a joke, and that's all it will ever be. Why? Because I'm willing to bet that more than 95% of people discrediting Toronto have never seen it in person, and have only seen a few shots from the islands. If that was all I knew, I would discredit Toronto as well. Other than skyline though, I wish Chicago was as clean as Toronto. Don't even get me started on crime...sigh. I'd give Toronto #3 in North America, without a single doubt in my mind. With the current pace of development, Toronto will match Chicago within the next decade. While everyone here is against that, I'm really excited for it. I can't wait for the all the friendly competition


----------



## HK999

mudpig









xnir


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Thanks to NYGuy on SSP for digging this one up. The colors on this one are incredible.









drocpsu


----------



## Sarcasticity

GenericUser said:


> Honestly, don't get too worked up over it. I love Chicago, and it is my home, but Toronto has A TON of stuff that I am envious of. The skyline debate is a joke, and that's all it will ever be. Why? Because I'm willing to bet that more than 95% of people discrediting Toronto have never seen it in person, and have only seen a few shots from the islands. If that was all I knew, I would discredit Toronto as well. Other than skyline though, I wish Chicago was as clean as Toronto. Don't even get me started on crime...sigh. I'd give Toronto #3 in North America, without a single doubt in my mind. With the current pace of development, Toronto will match Chicago within the next decade. While everyone here is against that, I'm really excited for it. I can't wait for the all the friendly competition


Not everyone is against Chicago and Toronto being on the same level, but I see that your argument is getting as tired and dragging as iloveclassicrocks argument over Chicago being an architects favorite and how NYC and CHI are always going to be in the top 5 in the world.


----------



## MDguy

Richmond, Virginia

Always enjoyed its skyline









By Bill Cobb at skylinescenes.com http://www.skylinescenes.com/richmond-va/richmond-virginia-skyline_v34152.html


----------



## isaidso

GenericUser said:


> Honestly, don't get too worked up over it.


I just want the forum to be a place where people can share their opinions without being talked down to. Back to photos.


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


Just another Toronto sunrise by Greg David, on Flickr










Dave A7 at Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*









Joshua Mellin at Flickr


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

desertpunk said:


> *Chicago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua Mellin at Flickr


Wow,Incredible photo. The Trump looks incredible from that angle, and it is easily one of my favorite buildings in the world. There really aren't words to describe how beautiful this is.


----------



## HK999

^^ Yeah, Trump Chicago is a fine building. I just don't like the antenna.











by RichardSchneider on flickr


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

HK999 said:


> ^^ Yeah, Trump Chicago is a fine building. I just don't like the antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by RichardSchneider on flickr


First off, incredible picture. Second, I think the trump spire could look better, but I am glad it is on the building, it makes the building look even better far away, and it definitely adds something to the building. The building wouldn't really look right without it, but the spire could have looked better, that is for sure.


----------



## GenericUser

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> First off, incredible picture. Second, I think the trump spire could look better, but I am glad it is on the building, it makes the building look even better far away, and it definitely adds something to the building. The building wouldn't really look right without it, but the spire could have looked better, that is for sure.


I realize that its very subjective, but I don't know why people hate the spire. I love the look of it at night! It looks beautiful, and I especially like the colour they chose for the night lighting


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

GenericUser said:


> I realize that its very subjective, but I don't know why people hate the spire. I love the look of it at night! It looks beautiful, and I especially like the colour they chose for the night lighting


Yeah me too. Check out these incredible photos I just saw.


----------



## GenericUser

Incredible pics, classicrock! Do you have any pictures of downtown from the North on Lakeshore heading southbound? I love that vantage point, even if it only highlights a small portion of the skyline


----------



## HK999

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Yeah me too. Check out these incredible photos I just saw.


I gotta admit that at night the antenna looks pretty cool. Love the lighting scheme.


----------



## Jay

Chicago is such a beast


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Agreed. I still have Chicago as #1, but my hometown is catching up. Three buildings U/C in this photo, with a handful of 600+ footers inching closer to construction.









jwalas on SSP


----------



## HK999

^^ With 1WTC, 4WTC and One57 nearing topping out, the average skyscraper height in NY will experience a big step forward. The city already transformed from a 200m to a 250m plateau. The next step is 300m. :yes:


New York City on June 2, 2012 von mudpig auf Flickr



Manhattanhenge on May 31, 2012 von mudpig auf Flickr


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Agreed. It's nice to finally have some towers rising above the 650-700 foot plateau in both midtown and downtown. It'll be a totally different skyline when One57, 1 WTC, and 4 WTC are done, and then we can watch at the very least 432 Park and the Hudson Yards South rise in the super tall category. Even friends of mine who have no interest in this at all are starting to notice, exciting times ahead for NY.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Agreed. It's nice to finally have some towers rising above the 650-700 foot plateau in both midtown and downtown. It'll be a totally different skyline when One57, 1 WTC, and 4 WTC are done, and then we can watch at the very least 432 Park and the Hudson Yards South rise in the super tall category. Even friends of mine who have no interest in this at all are starting to notice, exciting times ahead for NY.


I don't know if One 57 will change things that much, but 1 WTC definitely will be a huge game changer. NYC will probably be my 1# until 432 park finishes. I still feel like it will destroy the midtown skyline, it is way too thin for that height. I am really hoping that 432 park will stop construction, and a better building, maybe 225 w 57th will rule the skyline.

Chicago will remain a close second, and Chicago has a 290m+ building rising this decade, as well as several gorgeous buildings in the 200m+ range. Chicago already has height, it just needs to work on density and expanding the west loop and near north, which they are working on, with several U/C and proposed buildings in those areas.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

One57 will anchor Central Park South which'll be big. Got 1 WTC downtown, ESB Midtown South, BofA in the middle of Midtown, and now One57 in northern Midtown. Plus it's a solid 1000+ footer. 

Rumor is CIM will have financing for 432 Park by the end of the month, hold out until you see it, could be nice. I imagine high quality clear glass will be used, and then there will be a brushed nickel exoskeleton. Sounds nice to me. Plus 225 is very likely to get built, along with Verre plus 107 W 57th, all just along Central Park South.

Chicago is gonna have to step their game up.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> One57 will anchor Central Park South which'll be big. Got 1 WTC downtown, ESB Midtown South, BofA in the middle of Midtown, and now One57 in northern Midtown. Plus it's a solid 1000+ footer.
> 
> Rumor is CIM will have financing for 432 Park by the end of the month, hold out until you see it, could be nice. I imagine high quality clear glass will be used, and then there will be a brushed nickel exoskeleton. Sounds nice to me. Plus 225 is very likely to get built, along with Verre plus 107 W 57th, all just along Central Park South.
> 
> Chicago is gonna have to step their game up.


Chicago had a huge boom from 2000-2010. Before the boom, Lakeshore East and the South Loop barely existed. Some of these pics are from before 2000, but LSE was built up in the period between 2003-2010

Chicago 1990's









Chicago 2000








Chicago 2010









Chicago 1988









Chicago 2007











South Loop


2003








2008










I still agree that it needs to step up its game, but it is crazy to see how far it has come in such a short time, and with all the development in the west loop, it will be exciting to watch the city continue to expand its skyline over the next decade.

During 2000-2010 Chicago got a building with a pinnacle height of 423 meters, tons of other very tall buildings, and massive expansion. With the market just starting to recover there are already close to 10 200m+ buildings that are either U/C or proposed, with the tallest proposal being a 290m+ building that is part of a billion dollar complex, so things are starting to pick up.

On my next post I will cover NYC and talk about 432 Park.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Both had impressive runs the past decade. In NY a decade ago Midtown ended at Broadway, and almost nothing that exists today west of Broadway today, was around in 2000. Once more of Chicago's proposed buildings shift to construction then I'll have some more confidence in their recovery, but it's definitely heading in the right direction.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/360berlin/5353820645/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

Manhattan dwarfs every other city on this continent. Monumental.


----------



## desertpunk

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Both had impressive runs the past decade. In NY a decade ago Midtown ended at Broadway, and almost nothing that exists today west of Broadway today, was around in 2000. Once more of Chicago's proposed buildings shift to construction then I'll have some more confidence in their recovery, but it's definitely heading in the right direction.
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5048/5353820645_55227f588c_b.jpg[IMG]
> [url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/360berlin/5353820645/sizes/l/in/photostream/[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> I just don't think Chicago will have 15 supertalls in development like NYC. This economy seems to be accelerating the corporate erosion in Chicago.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

desertpunk said:


> I just don't think Chicago will have 15 supertalls in development like NYC. This economy seems to be accelerating the corporate erosion in Chicago.





> I just don't think Chicago will have 15 supertalls in development like NYC



Yeah, I don't see that happening. Chicago could definitely have 15 200m+ buildings, but 300m buildings... I don't see that happening, maybe 1 realistic 400m+ proposal within the next 5 years though. 



> This economy seems to be accelerating the corporate erosion in Chicago


Not sure about this, Chicago's market has started to get better. I am not the best source for this, but I haven't heard about too much corporate erosion. The office market continues to get better, and a billion dollar project is happening at Wolf Point, with the tallest tower in the project being atleast 290 meters. I would say the skyscraper market is starting to get better at a quick pace...


----------



## desertpunk

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Yeah, I don't see that happening. Chicago could definitely have 15 200m+ buildings, but 300m buildings... I don't see that happening, maybe 1 realistic 400m+ proposal within the next 5 years though.


I do think Chicago can easily build more high rises and skyscrapers than New York. land costs and zoning regulations in NYC are forcing more developers to go supertall with lots they can build on. Since skyscrapers and high rises are more capital-efficient, that's the path of least resistance in Chicago where rents and condo prices have to be competitive.



> Not sure about this, Chicago's market has started to get better. I am not the best source for this, but I haven't heard about too much corporate erosion. The office market continues to get better, and a billion dollar project is happening at Wolf Point, with the tallest tower in the project being atleast 290 meters. I would say the skyscraper market is starting to get better at a quick pace...


Chicago always suffers from field office closures and job losses during downturns but the Illinois governor's corporate tax hike made the situation worse. Sears threatened to leave and even after getting inducements to stay in Chicagoland, still cut jobs at its headquarters. Aon is moving their executive suite to London and others are considering moving out of Illinois. It's a disaster. One reason why office vacancy rates in Chicago's CBD are relatively stable is the fact that so little new office inventory was added over the last 10 years. Indeed, aside from the Blue Cross Blue Shield tower and the office portion of Trump Chicago, most of the construction in downtown Chicago since 1992 has been residential.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*New York*









photographer unknown









photographer unknown


----------



## Jay

> Chicago always suffers from field office closures and job losses during downturns but the Illinois governor's corporate tax hike made the situation worse. Sears threatened to leave and even after getting inducements to stay in Chicagoland, still cut jobs at its headquarters. Aon is moving their executive suite to London and others are considering moving out of Illinois. It's a disaster. One reason why office vacancy rates in Chicago's CBD are relatively stable is the fact that so little new office inventory was added over the last 10 years. Indeed, aside from the Blue Cross Blue Shield tower and the office portion of Trump Chicago, most of the construction in downtown Chicago since 1992 has been residential.


Yea Chicago hasn't seen such a hot decade, I really hope the future is brighter.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> ...Not sure about this, Chicago's market has started to get better. I am not the best source for this, but I haven't heard about too much corporate erosion. The office market continues to get better, and a billion dollar project is happening at Wolf Point, with the tallest tower in the project being atleast 290 meters. I would say the skyscraper market is starting to get better at a quick pace...


Desertpunk summed it up very well. But I thought I'd add that in regard to Wolf Point, two of those buildings are office buildings and won't get built without anchor tenants, so I'd pump the brakes a bit on Wolf Point. Plus, Hines is building River Point a stones throw from Wolf Point, which is a 1.2M sf office building there and that building is looking for tenants too. So until Wolf Point gets some commercial tenants, it's just a residential building. I'd like to be optimistic but I just haven't heard on here or SSP, of any companies looking for huge blocks of new space to drive commercial construction.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Desertpunk summed it up very well. But I thought I'd add that in regard to Wolf Point, two of those buildings are office buildings and won't get built without anchor tenants, so I'd pump the brakes a bit on Wolf Point. Plus, Hines is building River Point a stones throw from Wolf Point, which is a 1.2M sf office building there and that building is looking for tenants too. So until Wolf Point gets some commercial tenants, it's just a residential building. I'd like to be optimistic but I just haven't heard on here or SSP, of any companies looking for huge blocks of new space to drive commercial construction.


I actually thought I heard about some big companies needing office space. I might ask Chicago George, he seems to be a very good source that can give realistic information for this type of thing. I did talk to him a bit not too long ago about general business/economy in Chicago on some economy thread, and although he is usually very pessimistic in general, he seemed very optimistic about Chicago's future as far as its economy and power on a worldwide scale. Considering that he really studies all the information, he is probably the best source on this site for that.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

I looked through the Chicago economy thread and didn't see anything that would give me reason to believe Wolf Point, or River Point would really fill up. Feel like helping me out with some links maybe? Hines' River Point will be a good indicator. 1.2M sf of speculative office space, Hines will be really anxious to get some tenants in there, so if they struggle, I wouldn't expect Wolf Point to get going any time soon. 

Thanks to NYGuy on SSP for digging these up. Just realized I can see my office in the first one!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_l_photos/7332268774/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/07181953/7334913066/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

Nice finds!


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> I looked through the Chicago economy thread and didn't see anything that would give me reason to believe Wolf Point, or River Point would really fill up. Feel like helping me out with some links maybe? Hines' River Point will be a good indicator. 1.2M sf of speculative office space, Hines will be really anxious to get some tenants in there, so if they struggle, I wouldn't expect Wolf Point to get going any time soon.
> 
> Thanks to NYGuy on SSP for digging these up. Just realized I can see my office in the first one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_l_photos/7332268774/sizes/h/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/07181953/7334913066/sizes/h/in/photostream/


I would look through the Wolf Point thread on SSC and SSP, and the River Point thread on SSC and SSP. I can't remember where I read it, but I think it was River Point SSP.


----------



## HK999

Downtown Lightning 1 WTC by ccho on Flickr



Downtown Manhattan HDR by ccho on Flickr


----------



## CarltonHill

for me it's Vancouver..


----------



## yankeesfan1000

^^

The most dominating, imposing, and commanding skyscrapers I have personally ever seen. Those behemoths will probably never be matched anywhere in the world for sheer intimidation factor. Truly breathtaking in their sheer scale.


----------



## MDguy

I'd agree. I would say that no, New York can never again achieve a skyline that imposing again. It will regain a lot of beauty once the new WTC is back, but it will never again have that dominating personality.


----------



## isaidso

Never say never. What's to stop any city with enough office demand from building something like that in the future? 'Never' is a very long time.


----------



## MDguy

True. Should say not in the near future.

Here's a photo or two of Charlotte









http://www.skylinescenes.com/charlotte-nc/skyline-of-charlotte-nc_v34323.html









http://www.skylinescenes.com/charlotte-nc/bank-of-america-corporate-center-charlotte-nc_v34306.html, by Bill Cobb


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

V a n c o u v e r


Skyline Full by Muffin Mitts, on Flickr


foggy Vancouver by Mynarek_Photography, on Flickr









by Rhino http://www.******************/search?q=Vancouver&index=fotos&options=YToxOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=3&display=22826062
Uploaded with imageshack.us


"Lipstick" Building by Muffin Mitts, on Flickr


Skyline Focus by Muffin Mitts, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

nyc


Reaching the Top by beanhead4529, on Flickr


Towers of Midtown by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Pittsburgh*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dewebpro/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Toronto


Toronto Skyline from Queen St. W by Rich Sowa, on Flickr


Anchorage (_background_)


Eden makes a great addition to the Anchorage skyline by Alaskan Dude, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

desertpunk said:


> *Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh has a nice location for a skyline. It should stay as it is, no need for supertalls.


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Seattle Spring Afternoon by Fresnatic, on Flickr


Happy 50th Anniversary Space Needle by Fresnatic, on Flickr


Seattle Super Moon 2012 by Fresnatic, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Dallas*


_MG_2395 by William Christie, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


8 E 9th (30) by Sky Ninja, on Flickr


Over the Edge by Sky Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is that Aqua in the first photo?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

:yes:


San Francisco


"It is a good thing the early settlers landed on the East Coast; if they’d landed in San Francisco first, the rest of the country would still be uninhabited" by Juan Zara, on Flickr



Los Angeles


Skyline from the air by IceDogDude, on Flickr



Austin


Sky line by 5hake, on Flickr



Houston


IMG_0025 by ah7925, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

Houston has a great skyline but there is something about it that is off-putting for me. Maybe it's how the skyline appears abrupt and the downtown area doesn't seamlessly border neighborhoods and such.


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> Is that Aqua in the first photo?


Yes, Aqua is the tower immediately to the right of the Aon Tower.


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


Buzzing the Tower! by Optimus Prime, on Flickr


Differences by Optimus Prime, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allanstephen/


----------



## .franco

NYC


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Toronto


Toronto Skyline by nikatknight, on Flickr



Chicago


Sailboat sunset by idsdata, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Chicago is just perfect!


----------



## Avemano

They all look the same to my mind ...

But Chicago is beautiful due to the Willis Tower.
And NYC, of course.
:cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*C h i c a g o*


Downtown Chitown by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Sunset over Chicago by mbaron85, on Flickr


Tilted Sunset by kyp1975, on Flickr


skyline by pcurtner, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

desertpunk said:


> It surpassed Denver's a while ago. Denver is going gangbusters right now but it's all midrise density.


Similar in the sense they're both compact and have a mountain backdrop, but yes, Calgary has the better skyline imo


----------



## idontknowyoudoi

*Pittsburgh*

Another good skyline is Pittsburgh, its small but unique


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


Toronto Pano by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Philly*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/acouture/


----------



## desertpunk

*Atlanta*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wesleyarnold/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Boston


Downtown Boston, Massachusetts Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Downtown Boston, Massachusetts Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Downtown Boston, Massachusetts Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Vancouver*


DupliCity by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


The World’s Most Livable City by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GenericUser

Toronto's looking impressive. Even from those lake shots that don't show ~75% of the skyline...


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

New York


_WRW6857.jpg by Bill Wetzel, on Flickr


top of the rock observation deck by gemini spy, on Flickr



Chicago


Chicago Skyline by kassenpatient, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Untitled by mpmark, on Flickr


Now I Know the Difference from Gold and Brass by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Montreal


Founding, Montreal Canada by Boston Runner, on Flickr




Dallas









by *grindkingmedia*, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That green lighting scheme on that office building is distracting. Either add more lights to other buildings, or get rid of the green.


----------



## desertpunk

^^
That tower was supposed to have a twin. A new supertall is on the drawing boards so hopefully it won't be alone much longer...




GenericUser said:


> Toronto's looking impressive. Even from those lake shots that don't show ~75% of the skyline...


It kills me that I couldn't post the original size of that skyline pic. :yes:


----------



## isaidso

I see, Dallas needs some bulking up. I like the 'microphone'.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Miami









by Michael Pancier Photography, on Flickr 
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Philadelphia


The view of Center City Philadelphia from Citizens Bank Park by Hazboy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

GenericUser said:


> Toronto's looking impressive. Even from those lake shots that don't show ~75% of the skyline...


I've always found that these 2 photos in sequence illustrate the depth of the Toronto skyline inland:

An old one (Trump, Shangri-La, L Tower, AURA missing) looking south towards the CBD:


YYZ by Nahshon Immanuel, on Flickr


.....and the skyline going the other way towards Yorkville and beyond:


The New NYC by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

desertpunk said:


> ^^
> That tower was supposed to have a twin. A new supertall is on the drawing boards so hopefully it won't be alone much longer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kills me that I couldn't post the original size of that skyline pic. :yes:



what supertall ?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto really looks like a mini NY on the last pic.




Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever

not the best but its nice nonetheless.


San Diego

Blue Moon - August 2012 by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Toronto really looks like a mini NY on the last pic.


Toronto is certainly going vertical in a hurry. When/if the latest crop of proposals get built, things will start getting interesting. We might be looking at 18,000 people/sq km in the downtown core by 2016. That's not that far off from Manhattan's 27,152 people/sq km. The big difference is that the footprint of Manhattan is much larger than that of downtown Toronto: about 4 times the size*. 

* Manhattan is 59 sq km; it just goes on and on and on. 


*2006 population for downtown Toronto*
St. Jamestown (14,666 people on 0.23 sq km)
Bay Street Corridor (4,786 people on 0.11 sq km)
Church & Wellesley (13,397 people on 0.55 sq km)
Garden District (8,240 people on 0.52 sq km)
Alexandra Park (4,355 people on 0.32 sq km)
Yorkville (6.045 people on 0.56 sq km)
Grange Park (9,007 people on 0.84 sq km)
Kensington Market (3,740 people on 0.36 sq km)
Harbourfront/City Place (14,368 people on 1.87 sq km) 
Discovery District (4,619 people on 0.66 sq km)
Fashion District (4,642 people on 0.98 sq km)
Financial District (548 people on 0.47 sq km)

The Annex (15,602 people on 1.47 sq km)
Cabbagetown (11,120 people on 1.4 sq km)
Corktown (4,484 people on 0.67 sq km)
Distillery District (4,619 people on 1.33 sq km)
Harbord Village (5,906 people on 0.64 sq km)
Regent Park (10,387 people on 0.64 sq km)

St. Lawrence (NO DATA)
Entertainment District (NO DATA)
East Bayfront (NO DATA)
Moss Park (NO DATA)

TOTAL: 139,983 people on 13.62 square km, or 10,278 people/sq km
The downtown population supposedly increased by about 32% between 2006 and 2011 which would suggest a population of about 184,778 or 13,567 people/sq km in 2011. A similar population jump is expected between 2011 and 2016.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_neighbourhoods_in_Toronto#Downtown_Core_.28Central.29


----------



## Xusein

I've been in Boston a bit lately, here are some pics I made of the skyline and various buildings. 














































Boston has a great skyline and has one of the best downtowns in the US but I am hesitant to put it in my top 10 skylines because its main skyline lacks a defining building. The John Hancock is a bit removed from the main cluster as it is over a mile away (and separated by the Common and Garden).


----------



## isaidso

Is that Boston Common?


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Is that Boston Common?


The first pic is from the public gardens, the second and 3rd pics are from the common. The 2 parks are literally right next to each other.

The JHT is actually closer than a mile to the near edge of the financial district skyline. To the 2 glass towers in the first pic above it's only about 3/4 of a mile.

Here are a couple more Boston from this summer



















This next one has part of Cambridge in the foreground. Cambridge currently has a ton of construction in the 100'-260' range.





































Lots of construction going on right now. 2 600 footers are poised to start within the next 6 months! I think our skyline will be getting a lot more looks once those are added!


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ any rendering on those 2600 ft towers?


----------



## DZH22

^^^ The threads are here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520948 625' check post 12 for some links to detailed renders










and here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597798 should say 626'










Both towers have been approved, and are both expected to start construction within 6 months (1st one already has the hole dug too).


----------



## koolio

Boston is very nice indeed. In my opinion, it's skyline is comparable but less impressive than that of Montreal but at street level, it fares much better. There is a sort of vibrancy and sense of hustle and bustle that I find is lacking on most Montreal streets.


----------



## DZH22

koolio said:


> Boston is very nice indeed. In my opinion, it's skyline is comparable but less impressive than that of Montreal but at street level, it fares much better. There is a sort of vibrancy and sense of hustle and bustle that I find is lacking on most Montreal streets.


Quantitatively, Boston beats Montreal with 16 500'+ towers to 7 for Montreal, including Montreal's Olympic Tower (and 18 over 150 meters vs 8), topping at 790' and 750' (vs 673' for Montreal), and also having about 5 more towers over 400'. I think they are pretty similar from street level.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Thanks for the run down. I'm honestly shocked. Boston's skyline always looks so puny to me, while Montreal's (while not massive) quite substantial. I would have bet money that Montreal had far larger buildings than Boston, but the opposite is true.



DZH22 said:


>


Boston looks far better in this pic than any I've seen before it.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> ^^ Thanks for the run down. I'm honestly shocked. Boston's skyline always looks so puny to me, while Montreal's (while not massive) quite substantial. I would have bet money that Montreal had far larger buildings than Boston, but the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> Boston looks far better in this pic than any I've seen before it.


Have you seen Boston in real life, or are you always just going off pictures?

Montreal's skyline is dominated by 5 buildings between 614'-673'. They stand out that much more since the rest of the skyline is mostly in the 400' range. Boston's financial district (the plateau) is dominated by 5 buildings between 590'-614', but also contains 13 500'+ overall in the cluster, so slightly shorter at the top and it's that much harder for these towers to stand out. (illustrated here)



















However, Boston is essentially 2 skylines right next to each other, (that have been steadily growing toward each other) and has the 790' and 750' standing tall in the Back Bay. Unlike in pictures, when you are there in real life you can see how large it really is.










It probably looks better in that pic because of the render that doesn't exist yet. Here is that same view from April/May.










And now I really need to stop flooding this page with Boston and do some studying! :nuts:


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Have you seen Boston in real life, or are you always just going off pictures?
> 
> Montreal's skyline is dominated by 5 buildings between 614'-673'. They stand out that much more since the rest of the skyline is mostly in the 400' range. Boston's financial district (the plateau) is dominated by 5 buildings between 590'-614', but also contains 13 500'+ overall in the cluster, so slightly shorter at the top and it's that much harder for these towers to stand out.


I passed through on a Greyhound route from Portland to New York 20 years ago, but that's the extent of my Boston experiences in person. 

You nailed it by pointing out that Boston has a plateau skyline while Montreal has 5 dominant skyscrapers. Beyond those 5 buildings, Montreal has a plateau skyline as well but at a lower height than Boston's plateau. Montreal also benefits from a less scattered skyline. It's not 2 skylines that are slowly merging into 1.


----------



## Yellow Fever

DZH22 said:


> Lots of construction going on right now. * 2 600 footers *are poised to start within the next 6 months! I think our skyline will be getting a lot more looks once those are added!


:lol: sorry DZH22, I asked for the rendering because I misread it as 2,600 footers. Anyway, the future 600 ft tower looks good in the render.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF, photos taken by me


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Well done :applause:


----------



## seldomseen

Boston's skyline is nothing spectacular in terms of height, size and style, however, there are other cities in the states with skylines that are much more modest than Boston. You can get a nice view and appreciation for Boston's skyline from the Tobin bridge.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Well done :applause:


thanks!



slightly off topic but this photo caught my eye today









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrisonkong/8009895214/in/photostream/
Space Shuttle Endeavour flying over San Francisco Bay


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

But only very slightly off topic.. 

Since we already had a lot of Boston pics on the last page.. I absolutely love this one posted in another SSC section:



eusimcity4 said:


> *Boston*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Skyline by gsmgreg75


----------



## DZH22

^^^ That's a great shot! I'm almost positive it is from the Madonna Shrine in East Boston. 

I recommend clicking into that picture and viewing the full size shot. It shows how big the Boston skyline really is.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ I can't wait until taller projects get started there 


Cincinnati


Downtown Cincinnati from Mt. Echo Park von taestell auf Flickr


Downtown Cincinnati from Mt. Echo Park von taestell auf Flickr


Vancouver

>>

Vancouver skyline by Farley's Boulevards, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Honolulu


Waikiki Beach by andreaskoeberl, on Flickr



Panama City


View From A Bridge - Color Version by Mr. P de Panama, on Flickr



Los Angeles


Untitled by dartmjb, onFlickr


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> Agree. It's surprising given that 100 years ago St. Louis was already quite a large city. Wasn't it one of the 5-6 largest in the US?


St Louis was always a mystery to me. At it's peak in 1950 it had 856,000 residents but the skyline was very low to mid-rise:










River commerce had been on the decline for some time and after the war, the biggest economic drivers were in the suburbs. The city itself fell victim to ruinous urban renewal projects that erased whole blocks of historic buildings. By the time local banks grew large enough to put up tall towers in the 1980s, the Arch had already been built and with it the agreement that no new structure could exceed its 630 ft height.


----------



## GenericUser

desertpunk said:


> the 1980s, the Arch had already been built and with it the agreement that no new structure could exceed its 630 ft height.


Height restrictions are so childish and idiotic, IMO. It's sad that cities like St. Louis and Vancouver have fallen victim to them.

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Little Rock in this thread (as far as I remember). It may not have a large skyline, but it is definitely beautiful.


----------



## isaidso

Looks like St. Louis lost many great buildings.


----------



## Yellow Fever

GenericUser said:


> Height restrictions are so childish and idiotic, IMO. It's sad that cities like St. Louis and Vancouver have fallen victim to them.


The funny thing is people including many skyscrapers lovers buy into this dumb so called "view cones" policy that was created back in 1989 to protect the views of the mountains. hno:


----------



## isaidso

Can you even see the mountains from the street unless you look down some avenue terminating to the north? It just seems like a ridiculous goal unless you limit downtown Vancouver to 3 floor buildings.


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> Looks like St. Louis lost many great buildings.


Still gritty but on the mend, St Louis has been on a preservation tear lately, renovating old buildings throughout the CBD and expanding the revival out to many beautiful but distressed neighborhoods. It doesn't hurt that much of the building stock are sturdy fire-proof brick structures. 


St. Louis downtown aerial by stormhighway, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


Untitled by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

desertpunk said:


> Still gritty but on the mend, St Louis has been on a preservation tear lately, renovating old buildings throughout the CBD and expanding the revival out to many beautiful but distressed neighborhoods.


Better late than never. 

The US was already a huge country a century ago and the big cities seem to have gone through their big growth spurts at the right time: 1880-1930. I read somewhere that New York City had almost as many people as Canada back then.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Rising Star Monterrey*












..polkator.. said:


> :cheers:



Panorama de la loma densa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


Así en la Tierra como en el Cielo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

one more.



..polkator.. said:


> Otras fotos de hoy...


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


Grizzly Peak Peek by mikeSF_, on Flickr


----------



## megacity30

isaidso said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> The US was already a huge country a century ago and the big cities seem to have gone through their big growth spurts at the right time: 1880-1930. I read somewhere that New York City had almost as many people as Canada back then.


Yeah, that's true. 
New York City metropolitan area - Hartford Knowledge Corridor - Delaware Valley - Allentown contains over 31 million people that's almost as many people as Canada has today.


----------



## isaidso

> Grizzly Peak Peek by mikeSF_, on Flickr


The skyline of San Francisco usually under-whelms me, but not there. Just terrific!


----------



## isaidso

megacity30 said:


> Yeah, that's true.
> New York City metropolitan area - Hartford Knowledge Corridor - Delaware Valley - Allentown contains over 31 million people that's almost as many people as Canada has today.


It's an eye opener for sure. Tokyo has the same population as Canada. We could triple in population just in the south and still have tons of untouched wilderness.


----------



## Yellow Fever

seattle skyline by LisaLynne, on Flickr


2012 0930 Great Wheel 027 by geeman39, on Flickr


Seattle Skyline by semritc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal


can't believe Montreal once had the tallest skyscrapers in north america only about 40 years ago


Silky Skyline by philessing, on Flickr


Montreal Skyline by Paul Ei, on Flickr


Montreal by nic_r, on Flickr


----------



## GenericUser

Great photos, guys. What's shocking is that Phoenix, which has a population of 1.4m, and more than 4m in the metro has such a small skyline. Is there a reason for that? I guess that the same is true for LA as well. Why are they so suburban?


----------



## Maris66ol

In terms of the dominant towers though, Chicago takes this one to me.


----------



## isaidso

GenericUser said:


> Great photos, guys. What's shocking is that Phoenix, which has a population of 1.4m, and more than 4m in the metro has such a small skyline. Is there a reason for that? I guess that the same is true for LA as well. Why are they so suburban?


A lot of US cities are like that. I suppose lax zoning regulations and low land values mean they don't have to concentrate office buildings downtown or build tall. There are 30 US metros over 2 million people, but how many of them have lots of 40+ floor condo buildings? New York, Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Seattle? So a quarter of them. The interest in downtown living is strong in only some US cities.

If you look at Canadian cities, its quite a different story. Even in smaller metros of 500,000 people, the interest in living downtown is gaining traction. We're starting to see significant residential towers built in places like Halifax, Calgary, and Victoria. It's quite telling when Vancouver (2.3 million people) has a far better skyline than Phoenix (4.3 million people).


----------



## desertpunk

GenericUser said:


> Great photos, guys. What's shocking is that Phoenix, which has a population of 1.4m, and more than 4m in the metro has such a small skyline. Is there a reason for that? I guess that the same is true for LA as well. Why are they so suburban?


Two things: the height limits imposed on downtown because of the nearby Sky Harbor airport and the sprawling nature of Phoenix where the concentration of wealth and corporate expansion moved rapidly far out away from the CBD. Additionally, companies in Phoenix tend to be service-oriented or field offices of Fortune 500 firms based in other cities and they choose locations near to where their employees live, not downtown office buildings. And unlike cities in the Northeast or Midwest, Phoenix hasn't had 150+ years of aggregated wealth and power which built their skylines. Phoenix is barely into 40 years of being a major city. When cities like Chicago or Philadelphia were at that stage, their skylines weren't all that massive either. Before 2008, there was about a dozen major towers on the drawing board in Phoenix but the city was hit hard. Now it has the 3rd fastest growing construction workforce in the US as things have begun picking up. The office and condo markets haven't come back yet but when they do, there may be some eye-opening announcements for new towers.


----------



## DZH22

Yellow Fever said:


> can't believe Montreal once had the tallest skyscrapers in north america only about 40 years ago


I don't really understand this statement. First of all, I guess I have to assume you are disqualifying New York City? In that case, the closest you could come is 49-50 years ago, (1962) when Place Ville Marie and La Tour CIBC were built, and then Tour de la Bourse was built in 1963. These were the tallest in Canada, and any of the 3 would have been the second tallest in North America outside of NYC (behind Cleveland's Terminal Tower). So, I guess that little window is what you mean? In 1964, Boston's Prudential Center passed these 3 by well over 100 feet, and by 1972 (40 years ago) Tour de la Bourse would have been the 18th tallest building in North America, outside of NYC.

Sorry, I can picture you doing this right about now: :bash:


----------



## isaidso

By tallest, I think he meant amongst the tallest.

In 1963, Montreal had taller buildings than Chicago. New York was certainly in a class of its own, but Montreal was no slouch back then. Today Montreal doesn't even come to mind when one thinks of north American cities where really tall skyscrapers are to be found. 

Small window or not, Montreal was in the game back then. It's interest in skyscraper construction came to an abrupt end shortly after.


----------



## Yellow Fever

My bad, I meant to say Montreal had the tallest in Canada.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Calgary has a very impressive skyline for a city with just over a million citizens.


Calgary Skyline by YuliaKoch, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

while vancouver with a pop. more than double of Calgary, has a much smaller and shorter skyline.



Vancouver Skyline by ChrisG8, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Seattle


Seattle Skyline by Nit'ras, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

Yellow Fever said:


> while vancouver with a pop. more than double of Calgary, has a much smaller and shorter skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver Skyline by ChrisG8, on Flickr


Smaller? I think it has the bigger skyline.


----------



## isaidso

Sarcasticity said:


> Smaller? I think it has the bigger skyline.


Calgary's 25th tallest building is 130m while Vancouver's 25th tallest building is 109m. Vancouver has more buildings over 50m than Calgary so it makes the skyline look quite expansive.


----------



## Sarcasticity

isaidso said:


> Calgary's 25th tallest building is 130m while Vancouver's 25th tallest building is 109m. Vancouver has more buildings over 50m than Calgary so it makes the skyline look quite expansive.


Well, he did say Vancouver had the smaller *and* shorter of the skyline. Vancouver seemed to be very dense and bigger than Calgary in footprint. I wonder if it's even bigger than Toronto?

http://www.skylinesair.com/Vancouver_Scene.jpg


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver has a shorter skyline than Calgary, but has a larger footprint. I agree that Vancouver looks denser, but I've never looked into it or looked at any data to back that up.

Downtown Vancouver is smaller than downtown Toronto in area and height. In population it's significantly behind downtown Toronto.


----------



## desertpunk

Austin: The next great American skyline


Downtown ATX by ATX Pete Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sarcasticity said:


> Smaller? I think it has the bigger skyline.


It is just my own way to determine the size of the skylines base only on the number of buildings that are 100m or taller.  In Calgary, there are 55 towers are in that category while vancouver has 44.

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Calgary
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Vancouver


----------



## isaidso

I'm a little surprised that Calgary has more 100m+ buildings. Looks like Vancouver needs to step it up! :colgate:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Also, almost all Calgary's high rises are office towers and concentrated in the CBD while in Vancouver the condo high rises are spread out around the whole dt area that makes the Calgary's skyline looks more dense than our city imo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver have more mid rises than Calgary but they hardly make any significant impact on the "table top" shape skyline in Vancouver especially when you look toward dt from south false creek.


----------



## isaidso

As much as Vancouver urbanity has been praised, it does leave me rather under whelmed. There's nothing jarring, but very little that thrills either. It's almost like nice mall architecture. The old parts look great though.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Agreed!


anyway, these photos were taken by me. 

photos taken by me


----------



## giallo

Yellow Fever said:


> while vancouver with a pop. more than double of Calgary, has a much smaller and shorter skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver Skyline by ChrisG8, on Flickr


Shorter, yes. Smaller, not in the slightest.


----------



## desertpunk

I love the Vancouver business district. Lots of great textures.


----------



## 0marxd94

Yellow Fever said:


> Thanks for the pics! Obviously I wasn't quite in downtown Cancun as I claimed I was.
> 
> Btw, why did they keep banning you?


Yes, I am from Guadalajara and I really like Cancun, on vacation I will visit this beautiful place in the Caribbean, I imagine you're from Canada, I love Canada, has many beautiful cities: Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, Quebec and Calgary, congratulations! USA too... I think by talking politics :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

you didn't answer my question, why did they keep banning you?


yes, I'm Canadian and living in Vancouver.


----------



## 0marxd94

Yellow Fever said:


> you didn't answer my question, why did they keep banning you?
> 
> 
> yes, I'm Canadian and living in Vancouver.


Sorry, I do not speak good english, I'm banned of Skyscrapercity in my previous account by talk about politics.


----------



## GenericUser

Mexico city, and probably the majority of large Mexican cities have great density, but even Mexico city's skyline is hardly top 10 worthy in North America.

I wonder if it's a cultural thing? The cities with a large Mexican influence in the Southern US all seem to be predominantly low rise.

I hope this doesn't offend anyone. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## isaidso

I'd argue it has more to do with city planning in northern cities vs the sunbelt and Mexico. Cities in the south all tend to have lax zoning regulations. It fosters sprawl and the resulting low land values. If I looked at the skyline of Phoenix (and didn't know any better), I'd estimate the metropolitan population at about 400,000. Skyscraper construction is a relatively new phenomenon in Mexico, so that adds to the low rise feel of their cities.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

CHICAGO


The Windy City by christian.senger, on Flickr



SAN FRANCISCO


Well There’s Always San Francisco to Remind Me. . . by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mdparker

Eduardo, I love SF, but it's not up there...


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Do you think that only pics of New York (and maybe Chicago) should be posted here?


----------



## GenericUser

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ Do you think that only pics of New York (and maybe Chicago) should be posted here?


+1...everyone likes variety. NYC was getting way too many posts previously, but thankfully that has been corrected. i think we've struck a really good balance thanks to the members that continuously post photos here.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

San Francisco is definitely up there. After New York and Chicago, it's one of the most aesthetic skylines on the continent. 

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. San Francisco
4. Philadelphia
5. Toronto
(> Seattle, LA, Houston, Montreal, Vancouver)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bon Voyage by Elizabeth Horton, on Flickr


----------



## GenericUser

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> San Francisco is definitely up there. After New York and Chicago, it's one of the most aesthetic skylines on the continent.
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. San Francisco
> 4. Philadelphia
> 5. Toronto
> (> Seattle, LA, Houston, Montreal, Vancouver)


Here we go again  I think you should put Sydney up there somewhere 

San Fran and Philly are better than Toronto, LA, Seattle, Houston, Calgary, etc., etc.? I really don't understand the hatred Aussies have against Canadians on these forums. What's up with that?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

It isn't a case of hating Canadians... I've been to New York, Chicago, San Francisco, Philadelphia, Toronto, Los Angeles, and others and from an architectural and aesthetic standpoint _I_ believe San Francisco and Philadelphia to have a better skyline than Toronto, Calgary, LA, Seattle, and Houston... Just because you believe Toronto should be #3 (as stated on the previous page) and I fail to conform to your ideology, doesn't mean I am bias or have anything against Canadians. Do I agree with every list a Canadian posts... not necessarily, but I respect their opinion, and expect the same of mine (which they do).


----------



## isaidso

GenericUser said:


> San Fran and Philly are better than Toronto, LA, Seattle, Houston, Calgary, etc., etc.? I really don't understand the hatred Aussies have against Canadians on these forums. What's up with that?


Despite being on opposite sides of the planet, there is a degree of sibling rivalry between Australia and Canada. That said, Dime usually has positive things to say about Canada. When he doesn't, I don't take it personally. Ok, I cry a little bit. 

Toronto is certainly 3rd *largest* skyline, but I understand its not going to be everyone's cup of tea. Some aspects of Toronto are dreary, while others spectacular. Thankfully, the latter is replacing the former at a fast clip. Toronto is a work in progress still.

Dime's never taken a liking to Toronto, but I wouldn't call him anti-Canuck. I'm still hopeful he'll eventually come around regarding Toronto. I'm thinking around 2018-2020 after the current crop of proposals get built. :colgate:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

isaidso said:


> Despite being on opposite sides of the planet, there is a degree of sibling rivalry between Australia and Canada. That said, Dime usually has positive things to say about Canada. When he doesn't, I don't take it personally. Ok, I cry a little bit.
> 
> Toronto is certainly 3rd *largest* skyline, but I understand its not going to be everyone's cup of tea. Some aspects of Toronto are dreary, while others spectacular. Thankfully, the latter is replacing the former at a fast clip. Toronto is a work in progress still.
> 
> Dime's never taken a liking to Toronto, but I wouldn't call him anti-Canuck. I'm still hopeful he'll eventually come around regarding Toronto. I'm thinking around 2018-2020 after the current crop of proposals get built. :colgate:


Yep, there's definitely somewhat of a rivalry between the two (which I wasn't a part of the forum during the height of) but I do _try_ to steer clear of that - despite being fairly critical. 

In terms of size, Toronto is without doubt the 3rd largest skyline in the continent, and growing at a rapid pace. The architecture too has come leaps and bounds since I visited in 2008. Most notably, the Oxford Casino project recently announced. I believe that it alone could take Toronto from #5 to #3. It is a symbol of a changing and confident Toronto, whereas I believe the Toronto of yesteryear suffered from stage fright and was happy to dwell in mediocrity.

And yes, I am critical, but not only of Toronto but of my own city, and every other city in Australia and many around the world. The only exception to this is New York City, and that is because that place has cast some sort of spell on me (unless the f&#k up Hudson Yards!!). Compared to how I felt about Toronto in 2008, it certainly has a soft spot in my heart and I will be visiting it when I next get to North America. 

Definitely not anti-Canuck! How can you not love Canadians!


----------



## isaidso

I didn't partake in those Australia - Canada battles, but I heard all about them. 

You echo my thoughts about Toronto quite closely. Many people forget how recent and rapid Toronto's rise has been. Toronto is staid blue collar morphing into cosmopolitan white collar. For most of Canada's history, Montreal was our alpha city with all the trappings that go along with that. Toronto over took Montreal around 1979, but it takes a generation or two to change a culture. 

I agree that Toronto is getting much better each passing year, but the boom will need to continue through to 2020 for the city to truly get to where it needs to be. It would be beyond frustrating if the transformation stops abruptly when we're only half way there.

I also agree about the Oxford casino project.


----------



## bennyboo

Where can someone view these Canadian - Australian battles? im curious


----------



## isaidso

I imagine the mods wiped them off the face of the earth or archived them. Apparently they were down right vicious. Canada is a block of ice type comments vs. the Sydney Tower is a giant KFC bucket. You get the idea.


----------



## MDguy

Denver


Snowcaps and Skylines by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GenericUser

Denver is beautiful. Thanks for that photo, MDguy


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> doubt it, there is a height restriction because of the municipal airport is so close to the city centre.


I heard that the municipal airport is closing and the height restrictions are being lifted. Btw, Edmonton is the size of Buffalo so I wouldn't classify it as a major north American city. Same goes for Calgary and Ottawa.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> I heard that *the municipal airport is closing *and the height restrictions are being lifted. Btw, Edmonton is the size of Buffalo so I wouldn't classify it as a major north American city. Same goes for Calgary and Ottawa.


They have been talking it for years and nothing seems to be done but I could be wrong tho. 

I thought any city with over a million people is a major city in north american standard.


----------



## isaidso

We all have our own definitions. My cut off is around 3 million, but who's counting. :colgate:


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> We all have our own definitions. My cut off is around *3 million*, but who's counting. :colgate:


In this case Vancouver isn't a major city either. 

In Canada, Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton, Ottawa and Winnipeg are "huge" metropolis to most Canadian. Even Quebec city, Hamilton, Halifax, Saskatoon and Regina are considered big while in China, any city under one million would be classified as town and village.


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> In this case Vancouver isn't a major city either.


Correct. When I moved to Canada, I considered Toronto and Montreal small cities. Vancouver a large town developing into a small city. My mum thought she's qualify for isolation pay if she took a job in the Maritimes. We've since acclimatized. :lol:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> We all have our own definitions. My cut off is around 3 million, but who's counting. :colgate:


I presume you are talking about Metro population, because Toronto has 2.6 million unless you count the metro, and I would have a very hard time not counting Toronto as a big city! :lol:


----------



## koolio

Toronto does, in many respects, still feels like a small city. However, yes, I am assuming that he meant the total metro population.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

SEATTLE









by *my_third_eye*, on Flickr









by *my_third_eye*, on Flickr


The Space Needle and the city skyline by VaGeekGirl, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Miami
5. San Francisco
6. Houston
7. Los Angeles
8. Dallas
9. Atlanta
10. Seattle


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> I presume you are talking about Metro population, because Toronto has 2.6 million unless you count the metro, and I would have a very hard time not counting Toronto as a big city! :lol:


Yes metropolitan area. City populations are often very misleading as they're simply political boundaries. Toronto had below 700,000 people before amalgamation with adjacent cities in 1998.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver itself has just over 500,000 citizens and its suburb, Surrey, is projected to surpass Vancouver to become the largest city in the metro area in the next 5 years.


----------



## isaidso

Exactly.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Today's banner is Edmonton, from this vantage point its skyline looks short and small. Infact, Edmonton's skyline hasn't changed much in the last 20+ years.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver



Sunshine Hitting Downtown Vancouver by conradolson, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beelz/8173198411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davao8/8173023457/


Hotel Balcony, Vancouver by PeteWynnPhoto, on Flickr


Hotel Balcony, Vancouver by PeteWynnPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Those 3 floor houses in the bottom right look cute!


----------



## GIGIGAGA

New York
Chicago
San Francisco
Toronto
Seattle
Los Angeles
Vancouver

others are not that impressive


----------



## MDguy

When did they repaint the top of the space needle orange?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^


> As part of the celebration of its 50th anniversary, the Needle was painted "Galaxy Gold" in April 2012, the same color used when the needle was originally constructed for the 1962 World's Fair.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Needle




Las Vegas


IMG_1466 by JW Najarian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vegas looks great! Its about time for me to visit the SinCity again.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown Pittsburgh by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Pittsburgh Skyline by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I'm sorry for posting pics here you've seen before Isaidso, but whenever, I see Miami pics that I don't think do the city justice like the ones Yellow Fever posted, I have to post my own.


No need to apologize. You never load a thread up with 30 photos of the same city like some other people do. This photo below is revealing. When a hurricane approaches, does that whole area get evacuated? Fabulous beaches, but it looks quite vulnerable. What is this area called? I take it downtown Miami is in the distance?


----------



## nyarch21

Does Miami have more than one skyline? 
And also is this official to be the 3rd biggest skyline in the USA?
Isaidso, I think you should add something about basketball being created by a Canadian to your signature just to top off your list! Lol


----------



## deranged

^ The Miami metro area has more highrises than any other in the US, except for New York and Chicago. I always thought of Miami CBD and the Miami Beach-Sunny Isles-Hollywood as two separate skylines. If they are considered as one, I'd rank them 4th in North America.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> When a hurricane approaches, does that whole area get evacuated? Fabulous beaches, but it looks quite vulnerable. What is this area called? I take it downtown Miami is in the distance?


Yes, that is downtown Miami in the upper right. Yes, when a hurricane approaches people are advised to leave the coast and go inland. These costal cities are on barrier islands. Not a place you want to be in a hurricane, though I imagine stair wells in the cores of many of these buildings are pretty safe. 



nyarch21 said:


> Does Miami have more than one skyline?
> And also is this official to be the 3rd biggest skyline in the USA?


Miami does now officially have the third largest skyline in the USA with the number of tall buildings overall. A number of US cities outside of New York and Chicago have one, two, or even three buildings that are taller than what we currently have here in Miami, but enough made it to construction in the last decade to edge out all other US cities other than New York and Chicago to give Miami this 3rd place ranking with more under construction.

Miami doesn't really have more than one skyline. The City of Miami Beach has its own skyline and the skyline in the foreground of the above photo is the City of Sunny Isles Beach. It has the second largest skyline in Florida and is still growing. I couldn't get all of it in the photo. We can't count all of these skylines as part of Miami's tally because they are all in indepedent wealthy beach towns. 



deranged said:


> ^ The Miami metro area has more highrises than any other in the US, except for New York and Chicago. I always thought of Miami CBD and the Miami Beach-Sunny Isles-Hollywood as two separate skylines. If they are considered as one, I'd rank them 4th in North America.


Miami-Dade county has three separate large skylines with Miami, Miami Beach, and Sunny Isles Beach, but they can't be counted as one. There are smaller buildings in the 300-400 feet range all over Miami-Dade county though.


----------



## isaidso

nyarch21 said:


> Isaidso, I think you should add something about...


Could you add it in yours? Mine's getting kinda full. :colgate:


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Yes, that is downtown Miami in the upper right. Yes, when a hurricane approaches people are advised to leave the coast and go inland. These costal cities are on barrier islands. Not a place you want to be in a hurricane, though I imagine stair wells in the cores of many of these buildings are pretty safe.


Thanks. Yeah, those areas look really vulnerable to storm surge. There's little to stop the ocean from washing right over it and on to the other side. Kind of alarming when viewing it from the air.


----------



## isaidso

Omarxd94 :) said:


> Mexico, D.F.


Is that an aqueduct? :sly:


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Thanks. Yeah, those areas look really vulnerable to storm surge. There's little to stop the ocean from washing right over it and on to the other side. Kind of alarming when viewing it from the air.


This is what it looks like in the other direction. So far, there are 9 buildings over 500 feet tall in this line of buildings. There are only two over 500 feet tall in Miami Beach because of NIMBYS. This is going to be the banner on December 8th. From right to left, Sunny Isles Beach (Florida's second largest skyline), Aventura, Hallandale Beach, Hollywood Beach, and Fort Lauderdalte Beach. The southeast coast of Florida is known as its Gold Coast.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Little too much monotony in Miami's skyline for me. It may statistically be third largest, but it's in the lower half of my top 10. NY starting to pull away with 1 WTC, 4 WTC, and One57 all finishing up, and many many more skyscrapers/supertalls U/C.

Edit: Sorry the pictures are so huge, think they're worth it though.

Thanks to NewYorkDominates on SSP for finding these. Photo's are all thanks to Liberty Helicopter Charter's facebook page.


----------



## QuantumX

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Little too much monotony in Miami's skyline for me. It may statistically be third largest, but it's in the lower half of my top 10.


That's pretty much what everybody says about it. It is a bit short and boxy. What page did you put your top 10 on?


----------



## yankeesfan1000

I don't think I've come up with a top 10 for NA, that was just sort of ball parking off the top of my head. It'd be between 7 and 10 I would say though.


----------



## Yellow Fever

awesome pics of NY.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

PANAMA CITY


Panama City by Alex E. Proimos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Great view!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

like that twisted tower on the left.


----------



## QuantumX

That's the best shot of Panama City I've ever seen!:cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

One more of 
Panama City


Panama Skyline from Ancon Hill by johnb10175, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Thanks! A lot of Panama City's architecture I've never gotten to see up close and this has certainly changed my view of it, especially the first photo.


----------



## QuantumX

Miami Skyline by Matias Click, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

CHICAGO


Chicago by AV8NLVR, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Oh, wow! Great Chicago aerial! I love the angle with the way the buildings cluster in the middle and the Willis Tower looks huge.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Philadelphia Skyline from Camden by pdxsean, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline Over I76 by pdxsean, on Flickr


096198a by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Atlanta


Atlanta From The Grady Curve by Kyle Hess Photography, on Flickr


Downtown Atlanta @ night by Terence S. Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Atlanta


Atlanta @ night by Terence S. Jones, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sketchtran/8249150392/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Charlotte


Charlotte skyline shots by benwatson3, on Flickr


Charlotte skyline shots by benwatson3, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Good pics.


One more of
Philadelphia


City of Brotherly Love by johnjilesjr, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Winter Night by Steven_y, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Courtesy of NewYorkDominates over at SSP for finding this great shot:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...06379532.71392.303707056415017&type=1&theater


----------



## desertpunk

*Minneapolis*


Minneapolis and the Swooping 3rd Ave Bridge by Greg Benz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

^^ I love Minnie!


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ I like Mickey better.


----------



## koolio

LULZ


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


Vancouver Waterfront by InVICKtion, on Flickr


Running Man by InVICKtion, on Flickr


----------



## Jess33e

In terms of the dominant towers though, Chicago takes this one to me.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Denver


Denver Skyline by TylerPPorter, on Flickr


Denver Closeup 2 by dustinleitzel, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Some canyon shots...

Bibek Singh's Photography


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago Skyline by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


The City Is Yours by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal


Montreal Reflection by AlphTran, on Flickr


Montreal skyline from Mount Royal by Jibat Sankar, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

San Francisco :cheers:


by *davidyuweb*


by *davidyuweb*


by *davidyuweb*




by *davidyuweb*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Waikiki Honolulu


Ala Moana and Kaka'ako from the Kapahulu Safeway roof by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


Along the Ala Wai... by 100-yearstolive, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

for sure mexico not have the best skyline of america and latin america


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rosario, Argentina*

ROSARIO 318 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

San Francisco Skyline by Cliff_Baise, on Flickr

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*

Belo Horizonte by Rodrigo Veloso, on Flickr


*San Antonio, U.S.A.*

SA Looking East(ish) by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mexico City*


Desde la Latino por ikenis, en Flickr

*Bogota , Colombia*


Bogotá por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

edit


----------



## Fab87

President Monroe would probably disagree with me, but I don't believe Argentina, Colombia or Brazil belong to north America...


----------



## desertpunk

*San Fran*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/


----------



## fastboyRD

NYC









All credit to the original author/creator








All credit to the original author/creator








All credit to the original author/creator








All credit to the original author/creator








All credit to the original author/creator


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle


Seattle skyline by Carl Nelson, on Flickr


Enjoy the view by Cmerchant1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle Skyline by DoctorLove415, on Flickr


Stream City 2 by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8366766678/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8366772708/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8366772850/in/photostream/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

_On the Road.._


NEW YORK


New York miniature skyline by akarakoc, on Flickr


CHICAGO


Blue Hour Cityscape Chicago by shawnvanbrunt, on Flickr


DES MOINES


Des Moines,IA-1/5/2013 by Doug Lambert, on Flickr


D E N V E R


Aerial Sample 12, Nov 2012 by Brian Stanback, on Flickr


SALT LAKE CITY


Salt lake city Second week of December 2012 2 by houstonryan, on Flickr


SAN FRANCISCO


a glance at the city : san francisco (2013) by torbakhopper, on Flickr


LOS ANGELES









by *XbinData*, on Flickr


_NEW ORLEANS_


New Orleans Skyline Panoramic by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


SAN ANTONIO


San Antonio, Texas Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


M E X I C O C I T Y


Ciudad de México by JoseR RP, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

One more awesome pic of 
CHICAGO



Chicagostyle said:


>


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opacity/


----------



## hunser

^ That is one badass pic, love it.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great pics


----------



## Yellow Fever

LOS ANGELES









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nito310/8393163516/


----------



## Yellow Fever

finale flickr by -AVN-, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

City of Angels by J. Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Seattle
>>



Tom_Green said:


>


----------



## Union.SLO

Awesome shot!


----------



## DZH22

I feel like way too much emphasis is on 100 meter buildings. However, a 100 meter building is going to have pretty much zero impact on larger skylines. I think a better measure is to start at 150 meters (~500'), since those are the buildings that are actually going to be noticeable in the skyline.

Of course, I can see why Canadians always like to cite the 100 meter figure, since their cities measure up significantly better (especially Toronto and Vancouver) there than they do at the 150 meter mark. (except probably Calgary)


----------



## isaidso

100m is quite widely used benchmark, it has nothing to do with being from a specific country. If you want to lower the discussion by insulting people/questioning their objectivity go ahead, but I'll take no part of it.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> 100m is quite widely used benchmark, it has nothing to do with being from a specific country. If you want to lower the discussion by insulting people/questioning their objectivity go ahead, but I'll take no part of it.


Sorry, I just saw that number thrown around a lot in all those threads that devolved into Toronto vs Chicago.

For example, by the end of this year Toronto will have approximately 180 buildings completed over 100 meters, but only 36 over 150 meters. For Chicago it looks like between 295-298 100 meter towers, (barely 50% more than Toronto) but 110 of them are over 150 meters.

On the other hand, Vancouver only has 2 over 150 meters (to the roof), but nearly 50 100 meter buildings. It looks like it's nearly the same size skyline as Calgary by the second total (just over 50), but Calgary boasts 15 structures over 150 meters, so you can see that the general level of the skyline is going to be much taller than Vancouver. (or take my own city, Boston, with just 43 over 100 meters to the roof, but 16 over 150)

It's not a bad number for smaller cities, but when we are talking cities like NY especially where the plateau is around 200+ meters, the number is really pretty worthless. I am not trying to start some shit-storm fight, so much as say that I think we should rely more on 150 meters for a more accurate look at bigger cities. (rather than just 100 meters or 200 meters) 

A 100 meter building is not even noticeable from a few kilometers away, and 200 meters is too big a discrepancy from city to city. (Cleveland and Charlotte each have 3, Boston and San Francisco only have 2 each, Vancouver has 0, Montreal has 1, Los Angeles has 11... see what I mean?) Lastly, it's worth noting that 150 meters is very much in line with the most common US standard for tall buildings, 500' (152m). 

Here's New York's expected end of year numbers to aspire to:
200+ meters: 54
150+ meters: 227
100+ meters: 690


----------



## yankeesfan1000

^

58 including topped out, 1 WTC, 4 WTC, One57, and 1715 Bway. Sorry had to. 

Still waiting for another city in NA to separate itself from the pack for the #4 spot in the coming years. With everything U/C and proposed in Toronto, and where Chicago and NY are today, it's fair to say they'll remain in the top three in some order. But number four and beyond is still pretty murky. 

Anyways, back to photos:

Dia D'Muerte


----------



## hunser

^ And New York has more than 250 buildings over 500 feet completed and topped out, respectively. I think that number is even higher than Hong Kong's. 

Don't know if these have been posted but they sure are amazing...

RBudhu


----------



## DZH22

In case my last post was a little too convoluted, the point I was trying to get at is that I think 150 meters should be the first number we look at as the new benchmark for the 21st century, and gives the most accurate view of a skyline. 100 meter, 200 meter, etc should be used as secondary numbers for cities such as Vancouver (tons of 100 meter) or LA (very tall, disproportionate amount of 200+ compared to its 150+) but 150 is a good number and the point where buildings really start to have a presence.




hunser said:


> ^ And New York has more than 250 buildings over 500 feet completed and topped out, respectively. I think that number is even higher than Hong Kong's.


Didn't realize it was that high. I was going by this link, which I cut off for all buildings completed this year, and sorted by roof height. So if you factor in spires I guess you could be right. http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=57909653

I think Hong Kong is higher for the simple reason that many of these developments are 5-7 towers at a time that are mass produced, and should count separately for each tower instead of just one.

In terms of 4th skyline, I think it has to go to Panama City (the forgotten skyline) for sheer volume. 

If we were to leave it out and say Central America isn't *really* North America... I would say it's a dogfight among Atlanta (seriously), Houston, LA, Seattle, San Francisco, Philadelphia, and Miami. Boston could get into the conversation if some of its larger (approved!) projects finally move forward. None of these cities have separated themselves from the pack.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> New York's skyline is double the size for starters. Chicago has a dynamite skyline, but its not in the same ball park size wise. People who view scale as one of the primary indicators are not going to put Chicago and New York in the same grouping.
> 
> # of 100m+ buildings in Chicago: 283
> # of 100m+ buildings in New York: 558


Personally I don't see the logic in putting a huge emphasis on the quantity of buildings when comparing such large and dense skylines. When you look at the skyline if either city, there are so many buildings that you can't even see due to the intense layering, that the focus needs to be much more on the few tallest buildings, on the architectural quality, and the skyline layout. 

In fact, when I look at picture of Chicago and a picture of Midtown Manhattan, they look the same size despite Midtown being so huge, simply because it's so thick that you need an aerial view to really see how much is there. Of course, NY also has Lower Manhattan, Downtown Brooklyn, etc. but it's hard to see those in a single view and Chicago has a more dramatic skyline for the moment due to all the peaks caused by the supertalls and the unique layout. 

There's no competition as to which has the "biggest" skyline or the most impressive cityscape, but as for which has the "best" skyline, I change my mind every other day.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Minneapolis


Ø by epiÃ¸ne, on Flickr



Detroit









by *Chip Delozier*, on Flickr



Calgary


DSCN2774_s by Joel_S1, on Flickr
Uploaded with Imageshack.us


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Sorry, I just saw that number thrown around a lot in all those threads that devolved into Toronto vs Chicago.


Alright. Let's move passed it.


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> Personally I don't see the logic in putting a huge emphasis on the quantity of buildings when comparing such large and dense skylines. When you look at the skyline if either city, there are so many buildings that you can't even see due to the intense layering, that the focus needs to be much more on the few tallest buildings, on the architectural quality, and the skyline layout.
> 
> In fact, when I look at picture of Chicago and a picture of Midtown Manhattan, they look the same size despite Midtown being so huge, simply because it's so thick that you need an aerial view to really see how much is there. Of course, NY also has Lower Manhattan, Downtown Brooklyn, etc. but it's hard to see those in a single view and Chicago has a more dramatic skyline for the moment due to all the peaks caused by the supertalls and the unique layout.
> 
> There's no competition as to which has the "biggest" skyline or the most impressive cityscape, but as for which has the "best" skyline, I change my mind every other day.


Those points are all valid, but double the size is quite a difference. Take Sydney, for example. It has lots of quality buildings, density, architectural interest, great layering, and a few landmarks that raise the whole skyline. That said, I just can't justify putting it in a top 10 because it's too small.

You're correct that at some point, big is just big but that's only true at close proximity. Pan out, and the scale of Manhattan puts it in another category. Chicago? It's big, but you quickly see it's expanse sharply give way to low rise.

My rebuttal was fueled mainly by your contention below. If one views scale the same way I've explained above, there is no doubt that New York has the better skyline. In the end, it all comes down to personal criteria of 'best'. 



> There is a lot of debate over whether NYC or Chicago is better. There is actually intense competition; *not sure how anyone could suggest there is none.*


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> A 100 meter building is not even noticeable from a few kilometers away, and 200 meters is too big a discrepancy from city to city. (Cleveland and Charlotte each have 3, Boston and San Francisco only have 2 each, Vancouver has 0, Montreal has 1, Los Angeles has 11... see what I mean?) Lastly, it's worth noting that 150 meters is very much in line with the most common US standard for tall buildings, 500' (152m).
> 
> Here's New York's expected end of year numbers to aspire to:
> 200+ meters: 54
> 150+ meters: 227
> 100+ meters: 690


I see your point, but every city is going to look better using one benchmark over another. The table you posted for New York is the preferable approach. More data is always more revealing than less. How far does one go though, 300m+?

We're likely getting to a point where 100m-200m is being viewed as filler and it's the 200m-600m buildings that matter most. A lot depends upon context. If we're talking about best north American skyline those shorter buildings still make an impact on one's decision. If we're compiling a world's best, we're really looking at 200m+ buildings, with everything shorter being filler.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

isaidso said:


> New York's skyline is double the size for starters. Chicago has a dynamite skyline, but its not in the same ball park size wise. People who view scale as one of the primary indicators are not going to put Chicago and New York in the same grouping.
> 
> # of 100m+ buildings in Chicago: 283
> # of 100m+ buildings in New York: 558


But when you divide it into Lower and Midtown Manhattan everything changes. Midtown is the largest CBD in the U.S., _The Loop_ (notice that everything North of the river, including Magnificent Mile is excluded) is 2nd, and Lower Manhattan is third. Now, think about how many residential skyscrapers and supertalls have been built in Chicago in the past decade (Trump, the Aqua, Park Tower, Legacy, 1 Museum Park, the Elysian, etc.) and how few there are in Lower Manhattan. Chicago has Lower Manhattan with ease. I imagine Chicago and Midtown are almost the exact same size _now_, but Midtown will outgrow it by 2020. Chicago can definitely compete. Not to mention *Houston* has more roof height supertalls completed than NY right now. How embarassing!


----------



## HK999

Lower Manhattan by itself beats every American skyline, except for Chicago's:










By davegammon on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Alright. Let's move passed it.


I'm sorry about the brusque manner that I originally tried to make my point. I think it is a valid one, but I also should have been a little more tactful and less confrontational. 

I think the best comparison I can make is I went to Toronto in 2002 (before the boom) and didn't find it's skyline more impressive than Boston's despite its superior height and a notably higher quantity of 100 meter buildings (approx 75 to 40). I felt like the skyline dropped off too fast; "officially" (with spires) at the time it had 12 150 meter buildings, including CN Tower, to Boston's 17. I wasn't really considering Toronto's glut of buildings in the 100-120 meter range as having any skyline impact at all. I guess a lot of it is just what you are used to or grow up with. Obviously, since then Toronto has surpassed Boston, and many other comparable sized cities, by leaps and bounds!




L.A.F.2. said:


> Chicago can definitely compete. Not to mention *Houston* has more roof height supertalls completed than NY right now. How embarassing!


To be fair, New York had 2 of the tallest, most impressive structures on Earth destroyed in an attack. This loss is completely unprecedented and the main reason why NY's skyline has seemed less impressive throughout the last decade. We are talking 2700' worth of 2 buildings. If we took the 2 tallest buildings out of Houston's core downtown (Chase and Wells Fargo) it wouldn't be as impressive of a skyline either, and that's not even a comparable amount of loss! :lol:

I have basically given NYC a mulligan until it has replaced the towers. I think once 1 and 4 are completely finished, although they aren't a full replacement, I will feel comfortable fairly judging this skyline again. I also think that in 2 years from now, there will no longer be a debate between NYC and Chicago for the foreseeable future.


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> I guess a lot of it is just what you are used to or grow up with.


That's quite true. Coming from London, Toronto and Montreal constituted my first introduction to a big north American city (around 1981) and my first real look at skyscrapers. Europe had nothing to speak of back then. 

Toronto's bank towers impressed me while Montreal still felt big despite not having anything tall like Toronto. My ideas about north American cities were largely formed by my experiences with these 2 places. I suppose if I had familiarity with Boston I would have gone through the same thought process as you and started differentiating between a 100m building and one at 150m. 

Honestly, I don't know Boston other than through SSC and its one of those skylines that lives in the shadow of others... especially for some one not from the United States. I don't think Canadians give Boston's skyline much thought due to New York, Chicago, Seattle, Los Angeles, etc. 

Montreal, on the other hand, gets the light shone on it quite brightly by Canadians due to its status in our country (still accounts for 12% of the national population), history, urbanity, and its old building stock. Despite being smaller than Toronto, Montreal has 200 years of privilege, establishment, and wealth behind it. Montreal enjoys a halo effect, to some degree.


----------



## HK999

isaidso said:


> That's quite true. Coming from London, Toronto and Montreal constituted my first introduction to a big north American city (around 1981) and my first real look at skyscrapers. Europe had nothing to speak of back then.
> 
> Toronto's bank towers impressed me while Montreal still felt big despite not having anything tall like Toronto. My ideas about north American cities were largely formed by my experiences with these 2 places. I suppose if I had familiarity with Boston I would have gone through the same thought process as you and started differentiating between a 100m building and one at 150m.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know Boston other than through SSC and its one of those skylines that lives in the shadow of others... especially for some one not from the United States. I don't think Canadians give Boston's skyline much thought due to New York, Chicago, Seattle, Los Angeles, etc.
> 
> Montreal, on the other hand, gets the light shone on it quite brightly by Canadians due to its status in our country (still accounts for 12% of the national population), history, urbanity, and its old building stock. Despite being smaller than Toronto, Montreal has 200 years of privilege, establishment, and wealth behind it. Montreal enjoys a halo effect, to some degree.


Interesting story, explains a lot actually. I'm born and raised in Hong Kong, so I guess that's why I'm _destined_ for being a sucker of big, dense skylines. Growing up in a skyscraper forest makes you kind of an ignorant regarding small skylines, or cities for that matter.


----------



## isaidso

We're all a product of circumstance and experience. One thing is constant: the more I explore the world the clearer everything gets, but the more divergent my views become from locals.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ My life in 2012 summed up in 2 simple sentences.


----------



## nomarandlee

isaidso said:


> 100m is quite widely used benchmark, it has nothing to do with being from a specific country. If you want to lower the discussion by insulting people/questioning their objectivity go ahead, but I'll take no part of it.


There is some merit to what he says. Its one of the reasons why for as absolutely unending and massive Sao Paulo high rises go on for seemingly ever it is rarely ever considered amongst peoples top skylines. I think its particularly true if such highrises are scattered away from the CBD which tend to lessen the visual effect.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

DALLAS


20120810_Dallas_0053-Final by The Higgs Boson, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Loved the Atlanta skyline. It looks ridiculous from the highway, driving in from the North. Midtown is on your left and then the whole skyline stretches down the highway, with BOA Tower next and Downtown in the distance. I think the downtown part is amazing. Unfortunately I don't have any pics from the highway angle, because it's epic.

While it's skyline is fairly fragmented, and Midtown is tall but strangely sparse, the whole thing is good enough to make Atlanta one of the front-runners for that 5th spot. It needs to work on its density more, but downtown is much denser and "city-like" than most people would give it credit for. The tallest buildings are all very high quality and offer a nice bit of variety.


----------



## isaidso

L.A.F.2. said:


> Atlanta actually has 4 skylines, unfortunately. If they were all condensed into one compact skyline, It could make top 5 in NA easily.


I'm not so sure about that. Assuming New York, Chicago, and Toronto take the top 3 spots, Atlanta could be as low as 10th.

*# 100m+ buildings*
Mexico City 89
Miami 80
Panama City 74
Houston 73
San Francisco 70
Los Angeles, Atlanta 67


Courtesy of SSP


----------



## Core Rising

Does that list take Buckhead into account?


----------



## isaidso

Core Rising said:


> Does that list take Buckhead into account?


Perhaps someone familiar with Atlanta could answer that question. Here's the link: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Assuming New York, Chicago, and Toronto take the top 3 spots, Atlanta could be as low as 10th.
> 
> *# 100m+ buildings*
> Mexico City 89
> Miami 80
> Panama City 74
> Houston 73
> San Francisco 70
> Los Angeles, Atlanta 67
> 
> 
> Courtesy of SSP


Ughh, after all the discussions on the last couple pages, you go back to one of the least telling statistics possible. For instance, Mexico City only has 9 out of those 89 buildings over 150 meters, and they are spread out across a huge area! Putting that in the 4th spot would be a major insult to so many other cities.

The only city listed where all the buildings are actually concentrated in one area is San Francisco (and maybe Panama City). 

This is a much more fluid argument than amount of 100 meter buildings. For instance, none of those other cities have the gorgeous spired towers of Atlanta, and only Houston/LA can compete in overall height. Aesthetically, I think Atlanta has the best set of tall buildings at the top of its skyline.

I would also argue that Panama City lacks in quality (not completely) even though technically, in pure numbers, it's skyline is larger than Toronto http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html

I feel like Miami is too bland and doesn't have great height at the top. Its best building (BOA) is basically hidden from most angles at this point, and the condo towers blocking it are far inferior.

Houston and LA also have some completely separate skylines where many of their 100 meter+ towers reside. (for example, uptown Houston and Century City LA)

When linking diagrams, you need to click on "diagram url" first and it creates a new link for you. http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=58040200

Of those on the first page, Sovereign (9th), Mansion on Peachtree (12th), and Terminus 100 (20th) are in Buckhead.

Here is part of the Buckhead skyline with Sovereign and Mansion


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Ughh, after all the discussions on the last couple pages, you go back to one of the least telling statistics possible. For instance, Mexico City only has 9 out of those 89 buildings over 150 meters, and they are spread out across a huge area! Putting that in the 4th spot would be a major insult to so many other cities.


Old habits die hard, I suppose but calling it 'one of the least telling statistics possible'? I could make the argument that after all the discussions on the last couple of pages, you're still discounting one in favour of the other. To a Mexico City resident putting Atlanta ahead of it could be perceived as a major insult. 

Your argument goes both ways. 150m isn't a better measure than 100m, its simply a different measure. Which one you use depends on whether you prioritize scale or height.

If you'd rather I use 150m, I will. Using 150m, Atlanta still sits in 10th. (New York and Chicago are in 1st and 2nd).

*#150m+ buildings*
Panama City 38
Houston 32
Miami, Toronto 30
Los Angeles 25
San Francisco 21
Boston 18
Atlanta 17
Calgary 15
Mexico City 10


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> I would also argue that Panama City lacks in quality (not completely) even though technically, in pure numbers, it's skyline is larger than Toronto http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


It is larger by that measure. That table reveals the following:

2nd New York 37,259 pts 897 buildings
6th Chicago 16,884 pts 351 buildings
15th Panama City 8481 pts 203 buildings
16th Toronto 8011 pts 273 buildings
23rd Miami 5028 pts 111 buildings
24th Houston 4997 pts 118 buildings
36th Los Angeles 3826 pts 88 buildings
39th Atlanta 3597 pts 90 buildings
41st San Francisco 3419 pts 102 buildings
43rd Mexico City 3209 pts 119 buildings

Using the table you linked, Atlanta only climbs 2 spots to 8th. Mexico City is within spitting distance of Atlanta so I'm not sure how putting Mexico City ahead of Atlanta can be construed as a major insult. It depends on what one values in a skyline. That obviously varies substantially from person to person.


----------



## desertpunk

Given the spate of recent tower construction in Mexico City, it's a safe bet that it will surpass Atlanta by any definition. Atlanta is currently in rental infill mode...


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> It is larger by that measure. That table reveals the following:
> 
> 
> Using the table you linked, Atlanta only climbs 2 spots to 8th. Mexico City is within spitting distance of Atlanta so I'm not sure how putting Mexico City ahead of Atlanta can be construed as a major insult. It depends on what one values in a skyline. That obviously varies substantially from person to person.


Atlanta has one of the most dramatic skylines I have seen. It's like Toronto 10 years ago, except if you spread out the tall buildings a little more and gave them hats. Mexico City does not really have much of a skyline. It has construction going on to change that significantly, but not for another 1-2 years before we really see that change. Mexico City certainly delivers a better city-feel, but its skyline is very spread out (except Santa Fe area) so instead of distinct clusters it seems more like a few tallish buildings in isolation, except surrounded by low/mid-rises. 

Atlanta really brings the fire-power at the top of its skyline. Here it is compared with Mexico City http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=58046049


----------



## isaidso

Taking scale, height, quality, layering, architecture, and overall impression together I rank them as follows:

01. New York
02. Chicago
03. Toronto
04. Los Angeles
05. San Francisco

06. Seattle
07. Houston
08. Panama City
09. Miami
10. Philadelphia


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Atlanta has one of the most dramatic skylines I have seen. It's like Toronto 10 years ago, except if you spread out the tall buildings a little more and gave them hats. Mexico City does not really have much of a skyline. It has construction going on to change that significantly, but not for another 1-2 years before we really see that change. Mexico City certainly delivers a better city-feel, but it's skyline is very spread out (except Santa Fe area) so instead of distinct clusters it seems more like a few tallish buildings in isolation, except surrounded by low/mid-rises.
> 
> Atlanta really brings the fire-power at the top of its skyline. Here it is compared with Mexico City http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=58046049


I agree with you about Mexico City's skyline. They have lots of buildings, but they are scattered all over the place. Atlanta's skyline doesn't appeal to me for the same reason. It just doesn't make much of an impression and its core doesn't look dense at all.


----------



## isaidso

desertpunk said:


> Given the spate of recent tower construction in Mexico City, it's a safe bet that it will surpass Atlanta by any definition. Atlanta is currently in rental infill mode...


Agree, it could climb to 4th or 5th best in north America over the next 10-15 years. I currently have MC outside my top 10.


----------



## desertpunk

Los Angeles may climb a notch higher with this latest supertall:










The 330 m 1,100 ft Wilshire Grand


----------



## isaidso

That's a great looking building.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> It just doesn't make much of an impression and its core doesn't look dense at all.


The downtown is dense. What's weird about the main skyline is it's actually a combination of downtown and midtown. Midtown is too spaced out for sure, but the whole skyline looks ridiculous if you are closer to midtown with downtown lurking behind it. If you ever have the chance to drive past it on the highway I think you will change your mind about it. That's what happened for me.

Start watching this video (in HD, full screen) around the 2 minute mark to see what I mean. It's incredible. I must have driven by it 10 times because it was just that good. You can also see Buckhead earlier in the video. Note that it's 3 years old so there has been some (not much) filler since then.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJs3jxBXwQg


----------



## isaidso

I dunno, that just seems way to spread out to me. It feels like you're about to enter a big city, but it just never happens.


----------



## desertpunk

I love the Midtown Atlanta skyline best although most new towers will probably go into Buckhead. Downtown's reign ended after 1990.


Clearing morning - Midtown by LandsEndPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Dallas*


Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

San Francisco


friday night lights | san francisco by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## HK999

hunser said:


> *GOTHAM CITY*
> 
> 
> New York Skyline von simonGman auf Flickr


Sick shot. All this pic needs is Batman standing on a skyscraper...


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


San Francisco City Skyline at Night Panorama by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pittsburgh guy

PHILLY


----------



## desertpunk

*Boston*


Boston by Denis Tangney Jr, on Flickr



Boston by Denis Tangney Jr, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Boston skyline in the the last pic look like SF.


----------



## CesarGarder

*Cancun.*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ nice resort city but there isn't much of a skyline that can challenge the title of the best skyline in North America.


----------



## desertpunk

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Boston skyline in the the last pic look like SF.


Too bad the airport is so close by. Not much chance of anything taller in that district.


----------



## DZH22

desertpunk said:


> Too bad the airport is so close by. Not much chance of anything taller in that district.


There's still potential for ~800' at the place where the supertall was originally proposed a few years ago. Also, the plateau is dominated by 5 towers between 590'-614', and there are a few (slightly) taller proposals. One of them (Filenes Tower, 625') is supposed to start really soon, although I have certainly heard that before... hno:


----------



## Sarcasticity

Houston. I've never been a fan of the skyline, but when I saw aerials of the city during the NBA All-Stars, my opinion changed.









Houston Skyline at Night by jeremey, on Flickr









Houston skyline with bayou by uffdah, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

>>


Chicagostyle said:


>


:drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever

I actually like Houston skyline and I think it got the height and density.


----------



## desertpunk

*Austin*


Austin Texas by Steve Hopson, on Flickr


----------



## CesarGarder

Mexico D.F.


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City.


Skyline Ciudad De México Desde La T2 por LANCER., en Flickr


Skyline Polanco, Ciudad De México por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## koolio

Very nice pictures of Austin and Mexico City.


----------



## isaidso

Mexico City will need another 5-10 years before it starts looking good in skyline shots.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Some pics of
The South


ATLANTA


Atlanta Traffic at Night by ndot, on Flickr



HOUSTON


Houston by Neilheeney, on Flickr


DALLAS


Downtown Dallas by Brandon L. Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Lordloya

Guadalajara, México.


Atardecer en GDL por altmmar89, en Flickr


----------



## CesarGarder

*Vallarta, Mexico.*


----------



## desertpunk

*LA*


LA Skyline 2 by Shaun Jones LA, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I think New York and Toronto are the best.


----------



## Jewish

TowerVerre:) said:


> I think New York and Toronto are the best.


And Chicago!


----------



## O94

*Mexico City.*


----------



## hunser

Supremecourtjester


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Atlanta









by *Mamaslittlebutterbean*, on Flickr









by *Michael Parmelee*, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Chopper trip!!! by momentos guardados, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Wonderful New York photos as usual.


----------



## isaidso

Courtesy of koops65


----------



## hunser

*NEW YORK*

*Supertalls completed: 4*
*Supertalls topped out: 1*
*Supertalls under construction: 3*
*Supertalls on hold: 1*
*Supertalls in preparation: 3*


N1CT4YL0R




















DonYannette











eschuette1


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/balinesecat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnhphotoshop/


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

^^^^^^^^^^^^

WOW! Chicago and NY continue to impress me like no other skylines can.


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverder/


----------



## hunser

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> WOW! Chicago and NY continue to impress me like no other skylines can.


Regarding American skylines, they are in their own league. 



tedeytan


----------



## Sarcasticity

Great photos as usual.

*Philadelphia*









Philadelphia Skyline by Cheever000


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Maybe these have been posted but if not they should have been:

*San Francisco*








http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...5D3311DE0701D1227C8846F064C98&selectedIndex=1









http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...c316db5dd9e99372893ef81085ecad6485dac2&rxc=12









http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6774e9fff0c23b6b41004917441a30b16baf46&rxc=12









http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6FF577A38BF200DEF65249FBCD71B&selectedIndex=0


----------



## QuantumX

Yes, ranked 3rd statistically in number of tall buildings overall in the US, though still a bit too short and boxy to rank high on most people's BEST list, but the boom part 2 continues. 

Skyline Rankings of the United States

Cities with the Most Skyscrapers Worldwide (Emporis)

THE WORLD'S BEST SKYLINES

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_most_skyscrapers


21231703 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Cal_Escapee

*San Francisco/Oakland*









*San Francisco*









*Bay Area*








All images: http://sfcityscape.com/log_06_07-09.html#0722


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Survey*

I want to start at this point, a survey to all Americans. Which skyline in Europe finds their at the best. I know that our skylines no chance in comparison to American and Asian cities have but I would be very interested what you think. You can choose between Moscow, London, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Paris, Rotterdam, Istanbul, Benidorm. Please you click themselves through the European skyline thread and write me.

Thank you.


----------



## isaidso

All Americans, or just those from the US? I'll answer anyway: Frankfurt, London, Moscow, Paris, Rotterdam in that order.


----------



## andy_moon

NY, theres no competition here. 

I like Canadian's skylines as well, it'll take some years to Mexico City to have a good skyline, it's more like an historic city.


----------



## KlausDiggy

isaidso said:


> All Americans, or just those from the US? I'll answer anyway: Frankfurt, London, Moscow, Paris, Rotterdam in that order.


Thank you for the honest answer. I'm glad that you have Frankfurt chosen on place one.
I also mean the Canadians and Mexicans.


----------



## QuantumX

KlausDiggy said:


> Thank you for the honest answer. I'm glad that you have Frankfurt chosen on place one.
> I also mean the Canadians and Mexicans.


Frankfurt is my choice too! I always thought that Canadians, Mexicans, and U.S. citizens were all North Americans. Okay, so that's what you meant.:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

I really like these two a lot. They really show how incredibly massive the New York skyline is. Chicago was my pick for Best North American skyline. Now, I'm not so sure.



hunser said:


>


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

CHICAGO


Chicago Skyline by AndrewH324, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Nice find.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Frankfurt is my choice too! I always thought that Canadians, Mexicans, and U.S. citizens were all North Americans. Okay, so that's what you meant.:cheers:


And central Americans, Caribbeans, and Greenlanders. 



QuantumX said:


> I really like these two a lot. They really show how incredibly massive the New York skyline is. Chicago was my pick for Best North American skyline. Now, I'm not so sure.


Sometimes people lose sight of how much bigger Manhattan is than anything else on the continent. Exciting times for Miami, btw.


----------



## isaidso

KlausDiggy said:


> Thank you for the honest answer. I'm glad that you have Frankfurt chosen on place one.


Frankfurt may not be the biggest, but its elegant, sophisticated, and orderly. Stick to classic designs and you can't go wrong.


----------



## hunser

QuantumX said:


> I really like these two a lot. They really show how incredibly massive the New York skyline is. Chicago was my pick for Best North American skyline. Now, I'm not so sure.


And it's growing steadily ... expecting at least 15 supertalls to be completed by decade's end. Throw in a dozen of 200m+ skyscrapers and you got your massive skyline. 

Another epic shot:

Lucky Snap


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Sometimes people lose sight of how much bigger Manhattan is than anything else on the continent.


Yes! Over twice as many as Chicago, the next largest skyline in the U.S. The photos Hunser posted really put it all into perspective. 



isaidso said:


> Exciting times for Miami, btw.


I thought that maybe Miami could challenge Toronto in this decade, but not with the boom you've got going there now. We'll just have to settle for putting a lock on the third largest skyline in the U.S. in this decade.

You will challenge Panama City and give Chicago a run for its money while Miami increases in stature. New York has over 200 buildings over 500 feet tall or 150 meters. Chicago has just over 100. I'm projecting that Miami will have over 50 buildings over 500 feet tall or 150 meters by the end of this decade. 

Isaidso, you haven't seen these before because they were just taken last Sunday with my new Nkon D5200 with 24.1 MP.


DSC_0095 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0096 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

NYC, by far the best skyline on earth.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I thought that maybe Miami could challenge Toronto in this decade, but not with the boom you've got going there now. We'll just have to settle for putting a lock on the third largest skyline in the U.S. in this decade.
> 
> You will challenge Panama City and give Chicago a run for its money while Miami increases in stature. New York has over 200 buildings over 500 feet tall or 150 meters. Chicago has just over 100. I'm projecting that Miami will have over 50 buildings over 500 feet tall or 150 meters by the end of this decade.
> 
> Isaidso, you haven't seen these before because they were just taken last Sunday with my new Nkon D5200 with 24.1 MP.


No city booms forever. Perhaps when Toronto starts slowing down Miami can close the gap. No lead is insurmountable. I thought it far fetched to see Toronto catch Chicago, but that looks like a 'when' rather than an 'if' at this point. 

Panama City was one of the big surprises for me on SSC. It's Achilles' heel is the quality of its buildings. Things are getting much better, but it still lacks spectacular office buildings like Aon or Scotia Plaza. 

Nice Miami photos.


----------



## hunser

I really dig the skylines of Miami and Toronto. Both cities have great density and a highrise / skyscraper boom ongoing. All Toronto needs is some supertalls (and preferably a 400m+ tower) to overtake Chicago. 

Regarding massiveness and density, NYC is in a league of its own:

sirmortimer





























Simofoto2012


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> All Toronto needs is some supertalls (and preferably a 400m+ tower) to overtake Chicago.


I'd be shocked if Toronto didn't have 3-4 super talls by the end of the decade, but the city really needs a 400m+ tower to legitimately pull ahead. Then again, the CN Tower does count for something despite not being a proper building.



hunser said:


> Regarding massiveness and density, NYC is in a league of its own:


Agree. Hong Kong and Shanghai don't even give me that feeling of massiveness that Manhattan does. It's still unique in the world, imo.


----------



## isaidso

Locomotion by Freaktography (RockandrollFreak), on Flickr

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/kw-2501/8695032568/sizes/l/in/photostream/*









http://mildlyreactive.tumblr.com/page/2









On a Clear Day by Ian Kolsteren at Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I don't think Calgary is top 10, but it's quickly heading in that direction. It's bizarre how you can still see traces of it being a frontier town right next to a modern north American office cluster. Then again, it was largely open prairie just 100 years ago.


----------



## QuantumX

Next to Toronto, Chicago seems to be almost standing still these days. I'm with you Isaidso regarding Panama City though. Overall, the architecture just doesn't impress me. A lot of people feel that way about Miami, but give it time. We are far from done down here, and by the end of this decade, the U.S. will have three very big skylines. Miami is not as far behind Chicago as Chicago is behind New York. 

Sometimes, I like the Chicago skyline better than New York's because I have always liked the way the Chicago skyline is configured better than New York's in spite of its massiveness, but I love these angles of Manhattan where Midtown and Lower Manhattan seem to be right next to each other, and it looks far more massive than Shanghai and Hong Kong because of the concentration on Manhattan Island. 

Isaidso, thanks for the compliment on the pictures, but I'm not sure how I like the new Nikon D5200. It doesn't seem to have the sensor that should go with a 24.1-megapixel camera. I had to get off a lot of shots from the Rickenbacker Causeway with so much traffic going by just to get a couple of clean shots, and it seems the slightest bit of wind will ruin a good night shot with this camera even with a timer and a tripod. In situations such as this, I always set the camera to take multiple shots on the tripod to get a couple of clean ones in between the traffic.

This one I took from underneath the bridge at its base, so no traffic shaking the tripod.


CSC_0155 by QuantumX, on Flickr

Skyscrapers will completely block this view below in the next few years. They are already under construction.


DSC_0150 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

isaidso said:


> I don't think Calgary is top 10, but it's quickly heading in that direction.


I think I already have Calgary in my NA Top 10 
Regarding the CN Tower: I think it is one of the major factors in order to make the TO skyline appear unimpressive as you can't tell its height just by looking at it, also if other buildings are visible as well. In fact it dwarfes the rest of the skyline to some extent and I think it needs to be outbalanced by some supertalls spread wisely over the whole skyline ASAP.


----------



## isaidso

I agree that the dwarfing effect of the CN Tower works against the skyline in some regards. It doesn't help that the main CBD cluster is a good 1km inland either. The bank towers look much smaller than they actually are. I couldn't imagine Toronto without the CN Tower, but the skyline has been trying to grow up to it for the past 38 years. 

I agree 100% with your comment that Toronto needs a few well placed super talls to counter balance the CN Tower. 1 Yonge might do the trick to the east, but we need a super tall in Yorkville and another half way between Yorkville and the CBD. Looks like we'll have to wait a good 10 years to realize all of that. 

Calgary? I think once Herald Square (new tallest) goes up I may have to put in the top 10. There's also talk of a talk of another proposal that would bump Herald to #2. Good times for Cowtropolis!


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Next to Toronto, Chicago seems to be almost standing still these days. I'm with you Isaidso regarding Panama City though. Overall, the architecture just doesn't impress me. A lot of people feel that way about Miami, but give it time. We are far from done down here, and by the end of this decade, the U.S. will have three very big skylines. Miami is not as far behind Chicago as Chicago is behind New York.
> 
> Sometimes, I like the Chicago skyline better than New York's because I have always liked the way the Chicago skyline is configured better than New York's in spite of its massiveness, but I love these angles of Manhattan where Midtown and Lower Manhattan seem to be right next to each other, and it looks far more massive than Shanghai and Hong Kong because of the concentration on Manhattan Island.
> 
> Isaidso, thanks for the compliment on the pictures, but I'm not sure how I like the new Nikon D5200. It doesn't seem to have the sensor that should go with a 24.1-megapixel camera. I had to get off a lot of shots from the Rickenbacker Causeway with so much traffic going by just to get a couple of clean shots, and it seems the slightest bit of wind will ruin a good night shot with this camera even with a timer and a tripod. In situations such as this, I always set the camera to take multiple shots on the tripod to get a couple of clean ones in between the traffic.


Manhattan is just in its own league. The building data suggests it's 3-4 times the size of Toronto, but it looks about 5-6 times bigger in photos. Having midtown and downtown separated by an area with much shorter buildings tricks the eye into taking in the whole thing together. In most cities, highrise gives way to low/mid rise, then suburbia. Any way you cut it, Manhattan is impressive.

Chicago is definitely the most well balanced big skyline out there. It's almost perfect and looks fabulous from almost any angle. Toronto looks fabulous from some angles, then strangely under-whelming from others. Balance/layout has always been my #1 beef with the Toronto skyline; its something that will get better as it fills out, but presently it can look very awkward. 

I agree with you that Chicago looks like it's almost standing still when you compare it to other cities. Maybe Miami should put their bull's eye on them instead of Toronto? :colgate:

Btw, I don't know much about cameras/photography, but appreciate what you posted.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> Miami is not as far behind Chicago as Chicago is behind New York.


Maybe not as far behind in raw numbers, but proportionally, New York's skyline is about 2.5 times the size of Chicago's, which is about 3 times the size of Miami's.

If we are only talking raw numbers, some other cities closer to Chicago than Chicago is to New York include: Phoenix, San Jose, Knoxville, Tallahassee, Syracuse, Annapolis, Washington DC, any other city (or town) in the Americas...


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> London, Moscow, and Sydney are building a lot too, but according to the resource below Miami will still be ahead of those 3 if the proposals (150m+ buildings) on the table in each city get built. You're right about Istanbul though. It would be ahead of Miami.
> 
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/


It's really hard to know what's happening in a city unless you actually live there. I know for a fact that there are projects under construction here in Miami that aren't listed on these lists, let alone more that are approved and proposed that aren't listed here. We don't really know how this is all going to come out in the wash until it actually gets built. 



DZH22 said:


> I feel like in cases such as Moscow, you have to step back and say "Hey, Moscow has a ton of supertalls and maybe that should weigh a little bit more heavily." Here's a combination of Moscow and Miami including everything built, U/C, and proposed.
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=59314441
> 
> The difference at the top is that much larger when we remove proposed
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=59314449


As far as what you consider is a better or best skyline, you can factor in whatever you want, but Miami is statistically ranked 3rd largest in the U.S. even though several U.S. cities have buildings that are taller (just about all of which you named earlier) because it has more tall buildings over all. Two buildings over 500 feet tall equal a supertall and three buildings over 400 feet tall equal a supertall. That is how things are counted statistically, depending on where you want to start counting. A 100 meter building is roughly 328 feet tall. I think most people, such as Isaidso, would agree that a 400 feet tall building is a tall building. Miami has a preponderance of those. I prefer the New York standard of 500 feet plus equals a tall building. That why I really don't like any South American skylines and hate whenever a new building here in Miami doesn't break 500 feet. We have enough in the 400 feet and up range.


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> I feel like in cases such as Moscow, you have to step back and say "Hey, Moscow has a ton of supertalls and maybe that should weigh a little bit more heavily." Here's a combination of Moscow and Miami including everything built, U/C, and proposed.


Agree. Data is only as valuable as one's understanding of what it conveys. That point gets lost on many people. # of 150m buildings indicates just that, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> It's really hard to know what's happening in a city unless you actually live there. I know for a fact that there are projects under construction here in Miami that aren't listed on these lists, let alone more that are approved and proposed that aren't listed here. We don't really know how this is all going to come out in the wash until it actually gets built.


That's very true of one's understanding of a place in general. I've never been to Miami, Vancouver, etc. My views are based on photos, data, research, etc. One never gets a true sense until one visits and stays in a place for a considerable amount of time.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> That's very true of one's understanding of a place in general. I've never been to Miami,* Vancouver*, etc. My views are based on photos, data, research, etc. One never gets a true sense until one visits and stays in a place for a considerable amount of time.


I've been to Vancouver, btw. Too many short condos for me to rate its skyline highly, but man what a spectacular setting. If the skyline matched the setting, it would probably be my # 1. Meanwhile, here in Miami, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas with all that is planned. In my case, that would be Christmas 2020. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I've been to Vancouver, btw. Too many short condos for me to rate its skyline highly, but man what a spectacular setting. If the skyline matched the setting, it would probably be my # 1. Meanwhile, here in Miami, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas with all that is planned. In my case, that would be Christmas 2020. :cheers:


I agree with you about Vancouver. It's almost like they're so mesmerized by the setting that they forgot to build beautiful buildings. There's a decent inventory of buildings built before 1985, but the skyline is overwhelmed by short, sterile, cookie cutter glass condos. I can't think of anything more insipid.

I actually read an article by Vancouver urban planners that suggested that buildings should be made to look as invisible as possible so as to not take away from the natural scenery. These are not people that see buildings as beautiful, but an unfortunate necessity to be hidden if at all possible.

That's as absurd as arguing that art shouldn't be beautiful because it might distract from the walls of the gallery. Shocking really. How do people like this hold positions of influence and power? hno:


----------



## QuantumX

This held back San Francisco for a long time. Urban planners didn't want too many tall buildings blocking the views of the bay. For instance, the Transamerica Pyramid was originally planned to be 1,150 feet tall, but got chopped down for that reason. Now urban planners are beginning to realize that there is no place to go but up if the city is to grow. If it weren't for so much NIMBYism, who knows what San Francisco might have looked like today? 

Miami looks the way it does today largely because of anti-development sentiment on Miami Beach. South Beach could have looked like Australia's Gold Coast, but again, the NIMBYs put a stop to that. Fortunately, it was to the benefit of the City of Miami because developers then started to look across the bay where they could build pretty much whatever they wanted because the city was flat broke at the time. We needed the money.


----------



## isaidso

You gotta love these people who live in big cities, but don't actually like most of the things that come with a big city like skyscrapers, noise, crowds, etc. If you want views of nature, move to the country. 

It's also rich how these people don't like certain things then think they have the right to deny it to everyone else as well. I can't figure out if they're control freaks or all Communists/Fascists?


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> You gotta love these people who live in big cities, but don't actually like most of the things that come with a big city like skyscrapers, noise, crowds, etc. If you want views of nature, move to the country.


Welcome to Boston (at least we beat the Leafs). Our 4 tallest buildings have remained the same since the 1970's, and 7 tallest since the 1980's. There is a TON of filler lately, but none of it has topped 100 meters :bash: and I feel like it actually makes the main skyline look smaller. Stumpy buildings stumpifying the city. This is supposed to finally change soon, but I have been saying that for years so I'll believe it when I see it...

Oh yeah let's get back to that 150 meter "discussion" for a minute. There are some cities that are so large (such as New York) where I believe 150 meters doesn't even really matter anymore. For instance, you could build 100 new buildings in NYC over 150 meters, but if none of them topped ~180 meters I would argue it wouldn't make a dent in the skyline. On the other hand, every supertall is able to break the plateau and 10 supertalls would make 100x the difference of 100 150 meter buildings.

Kind of the same thing, on a much smaller scale, with Miami. You have the mass, but you don't have the height to match most of the cities in your (skyline)-size range. Also, don't a bunch of your points come from Sunny Isles, which is 5+ miles down the road?

Also, 2 buildings over 500' or 3 buildings over 400' do NOT equal a supertall!!! NO NO NO NO WAY!!!!! First of all, the main site we seem to agree on in the rankings doesn't include the first 90 meters of a building. http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
So if you want to compare a 150 m building to a 300 m building, you are getting 60 points for the 150 m and 210 points for the 300 m. That means the supertall is worth 3.5 of the 150 m.
Second, here's a very easy way of looking at it. Let's take Toronto or Miami. Now I will give you 3 buildings that are, say, 400'-450' tall, and you can put them wherever you want in the city. Any noticeable changes? Can you even see these buildings? Did they take your skyline to the next level? Now let's replace these with one building ~1100'. Does THIS make an impact on your skyline? Would you say the impact of this one building is less than the impact of the 3, because their total heights add up to 100'-200' higher? Supertalls are the way of separating the wheat from the chaff, or whatever random analogy you want to use. 1-2 supertalls don't equal a skyline, but supertalls within an already established skyline really take it to the next level.

The argument you use against Vancouver (valid) is the same argument I would use against Miami when pitting it against taller (but statistically smaller) cities such as Moscow and Melbourne. Take the picture below. I count 6 buildings that are taller than anything in Miami, and 2 more that are about equal with Miami's tallest. I also consider these designs to be far superior than anything built in Miami's 15 year (or however long) boom. In fact, the tallest building built in your boom is one of the biggest pieces of garbage buildings I have ever seen, and a key piece of evidence in my next point: that it's not all about quantity. http://www.emporis.com/building/900biscaynebay-miami-fl-usa



human187 said:


> And a wide one:


Quantity is important (that and density are my 2 biggest pro-Boston arguments) but let's not forget other factors such as design, height, variety, (hey Toronto, looking at you here, less blue-glass Vancouver emulation please!) proximity, quality, and of course density which I mentioned. This is why most people aren't ranking Miami 5th (or Panama City 4th) because we feel that they are subpar in certain areas and that other skylines are strong enough in other areas to overcome their lesser quantities. It's why cities like San Francisco and Boston often get slotted behind smaller skylines like Minneapolis, Pittsburgh, Seattle... 

Anyway, that oughta be enough fuel to keep y'all busy for a while!

Here's a parting gift/(shot)... my second favorite skyline in the south, behind Houston! It's got height, quality design/materials, and beautiful spires!


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Welcome to Boston (at least we beat the Leafs).


If the Jays are first in the American League East at the end of the regular season, we'll be even.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Kind of the same thing, on a much smaller scale, with Miami. You have the mass, but you don't have the height to match most of the cities in your (skyline)-size range. Also, don't a bunch of your points come from Sunny Isles, which is 5+ miles down the road?


Nah, I don't think Sunny Isles Beach is counted as part of Miami's tally. Some sources do include Miami Beach though, which only has two buildings over 500 feet tall compared to the eight that Sunny Isles Beach currently has with 600 footers on the rise even as we speak. 

You're not telling us anything that we don't already know. I know people criticize the Miami skyline for the same reasons I criticize Vancouver. I absolutely hate everytime they put up another new condo in the 400-500 feet height range, but thank God I have a lot more to look forward to. We have good mass as you said, but the height is on the way. If you don't like the fact that Miami is now ranked the 3rd largest skyline in the U.S. (not 3rd best), then go argue with the statisticians and how they count this stuff and argue at what point a tall building is tall enough to be counted as part of the skyline. 

We were just as surprised as anybody that we were now ranked 3rd, but I knew it before I ever saw it or heard it from anywhere else by doing the numbers myself using the World Almanac criterion of 400 feet tall and up. I was shocked because I wasn't expecting the result I got. It was just an intellectual exercise for me. Then, other sources verified it.

We're not telling you how we count things. We're telling you how the statisticians who count this stuff count things. If you prefer things to be a certain way, fine. Don't argue with us. Argue with them.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> Nah, I don't think Sunny Isles Beach is counted as part of Miami's tally. Some sources do include Miami Beach though, which only has two buildings over 500 feet tall compared to the eight that Sunny Isles Beach currently has with 600 footers on the rise even as we speak.


You're right. In fact, Sunny Isles ranks 87th in the world, and just passed San Diego! That's pretty impressive. In fact, since the rankings are still from 2012, I think it just passed Charlotte.

I'm not arguing that Miami isn't the biggest statistically. I'm just arguing that statistics do not tell the entire story regarding the impact of a skyline. It's a good jumping off point but not a definitive way to rank skylines in a subjective thread like this one. It really depends on whether one favors quantity most, or density, quality, height, design, proximity, physical features, overall layout, landmark buildings, etc etc etc. I would say that the Miami Tower is a better building for the city than either 900 Biscayne Bay or the Marquis, even though it is technically worth less "points" according to statisticians. A high quality supertall will jump Miami much further in these subjective rankings (ie all our personal rankings on this site) than it will improve it statistically. For me it is one of those lurking skylines and I look forward to seeing it take that next step. Is that supertall supposed to start construction anytime soon?


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> You're right. In fact, Sunny Isles ranks 87th in the world, and just passed San Diego! That's pretty impressive. In fact, since the rankings are still from 2012, I think it just passed Charlotte.
> 
> I'm not arguing that Miami isn't the biggest statistically. I'm just arguing that statistics do not tell the entire story regarding the impact of a skyline. It's a good jumping off point but not a definitive way to rank skylines in a subjective thread like this one. It really depends on whether one favors quantity most, or density, quality, height, design, proximity, physical features, overall layout, landmark buildings, etc etc etc. I would say that the Miami Tower is a better building for the city than either 900 Biscayne Bay or the Marquis, even though it is technically worth less "points" according to statisticians. A high quality supertall will jump Miami much further in these subjective rankings (ie all our personal rankings on this site) than it will improve it statistically.


What we need here in Miami is something like the 3 tallest in Atlanta, Houston, and Philadelphia. We already have the mass with more massiveness under construction right now even as we speak with Brickell Citycentre and Brickell House. 

The Falcone group behind Miami World Center keeps buying up more property as if they are serious about going forward with that particular project. That's all the land behind the four giant condos across from the American Airlines Arena that you see during all the Heat games. That is another huge project that will add a lot of mass, height, and density all at once just like Brickell Citycentre, in an area that very badly needs to be developed. 

The Genting group out of Malaysia is still going to build a giant condo complex even without the casino bill passing. They plan to demolish the Miami Herald building at the end of this year. 

There is a hell of a lot planned. We just can't tell at this point what will make it and what won't, but I think the Miami skyline will get a lot more than what we're seeing now.



DZH22 said:


> For me it is one of those lurking skylines and I look forward to seeing it take that next step. Is that supertall supposed to start construction anytime soon?


Our first supertall is now planned to start construction in 2016. The same family of developers that are behind the supertall are planning to start construction on an 851-feet tall condo off Brickell Avenue this summer called Panorama Tower. That will be our new tallest. Then, they plan to start on the supertall, One Bayfront Plaza, after they complete Panorama Tower. 

The Hollos have been been part of the Miami landscape for decades now, specifically the father, Tibor Hollo. He himself has said that he wanted One Bayfront Tower to be his legacy as he and his sons know that the city needs a signature tower to increase its stature as well as a new tallest, so we think they are going to make this happen. They know how important this is to the city.

Echo Brickell is selling like hotcakes and will probably go from 750 feet in its height specification to over 800 feet. 

Banco Santander originally planned at 840 feet I've heard might even go to 950 feet, but the economy in Spain is what's got that project on hold from what I hear.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Toronto


Rooftop Ambition by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Ferry Ride by Jack Landau, on Flickr

If it had a bit more height variation and a bit less boring looking towers it would probably be one of my favourite skylines in the whole northeastern part of North America :cheers2:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Vancouver


Downtown Vancouver from Burnaby Mountain by Patrick Lundgren - AirTeamImages, on Flickr









by *Björn Grützmann* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=10&display=30949848
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Flinch

*Mexico City*



Martin H Unzon said:


> Si se puede... aqui ta'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desde la Latinoamericana con Photoshop para eliminar algo de contaminación
> (Autor District of Colombia)


----------



## QuantumX

This first shot was done by Ross Cobb, king of Miami aerials. The second is an oldie of mine. I posted both to show the density and massivenss the Miami skyline is beginning to take on. 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4373852045_8a7b4d909e_o.jpg


----------



## QuantumX

Here are two of mine that I gave the B&W treatment because they seemed to lend themselves well to that. 


CSC_2428 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_2430 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Very nice. 


Toronto by imcconac, on Flickr



what.we.have.done by jonathancastellino, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Found in the 1WTC thread, originally posted by OnePointWest:

Charles Zhang


----------



## isaidso

Riverdale by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Calgary - Alberta - Canada



Profile of Calgary by Jim Boud, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline at Night by Jim Boud, on Flickr


Downtown Calgary at Night by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22




----------



## sbarn

New York City:









ShellyS


----------



## sbarn

San Francisco:









hwarfnugen


----------



## sbarn

(Another) San Francisco:









shinbrican


----------



## Jewish

DZH22 said:


>


WHERE IS IT?????:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## DZH22

Jewish said:


> WHERE IS IT?????:bash::bash::bash:


Boston


----------



## hunser

Tony Shi


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Midtown: A Sea of Lights by benalesh1985, on Flickr


----------



## Jewish

DZH22 said:


> Boston


Thanks.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Toronto's skyline really has grown on me. I may visit it along with Chicago next summer. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I visited it in the mid 2000s and it was awesome to look at, but now the bland green-glass condos ruined the view.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Its CBD is still mainly commercial, and that's where we'll be going. Going north or west from there is where residential towers typically are. I just think it'll be awesome to go to a foreign country, not to mention an incredible city as well, you know? I've never left the country unfortunately.

What was your impression when you went compared to, say, NYC?


----------



## DZH22

L.A.F.2. said:


> What was your impression when you went compared to, say, NYC?


If you go in expecting it to be comparable to NYC, you're going to be extremely disappointed. It has more similarities to Chicago at street level, from what I remember. (granted my experiences in both cities haven't been terribly comprehensive) 

I would say from street level you would have a better approximation of NYC in Montreal (basically a sleazier, french-canadian version of Boston, and probably my 2nd favorite city on the continent). However, nothing in North America is really comparable to NYC.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

No, I don't expect it to be nearly as impressive as NYC. From what I've done on Street View, I'd say it's really similar to Downtown Philly. Nice wide streets, dense, same height in general. I just wanted to know what the area's environment is like and the kind of vibe it has, and NYC seems to be the Western standard in that aspect.


----------



## waldenbg

L.A.F.2. said:


> Toronto's skyline really has grown on me. I may visit it along with Chicago next summer. :cheers:


You should definitely visit! There is much to do here and it's a safe, clean city.


Toronto by vtography, on Flickr

You would be able to see the best skyscrapers in the financial district:


Toronto Towers by JD's Photography, on Flickr

Old Toronto is right next door to the CBD:


front&church by Bob is my uncle, on Flickr

The distillery district is a really cool area, with restaurants, shops, and more.
It is the largest collection of Victorian-era industrial architecture in North America, and has one of the world's largest distilleries. 


Frank's Opening May 2013 007 by sscopa, on Flickr


Distillery District, Toronto by alyssa_lai, on Flickr


End of Distillery by Hamid.A, on Flickr

Casa Loma is a very cool historic castle in the middle of Toronto:


Toronto Vacation - Casa Loma by cml5arf, on Flickr

You should also check out the waterfront and the islands if the weather is nice while you visit:


Sugar Beach Toronto by eduardo milano, on Flickr

Yonge street and Dundas Square are filled with action and entertainment:


Dancing on Yonge by Matt M S, on Flickr










You should also check out old Vs new; Nathan Phillips Square has our old and new city halls, and a great public square:


_MG_4217 by jamesoshaughnessy, on Flickr


_MG_4348 by jamesoshaughnessy, on Flickr

The Entertainment District is also very fun:


Lightbox by sesquiotic, on Flickr

Don Vally Brick Works is a unique and fun place:


Don Valley Brick Works by TommyJ's Photos, on Flickr 


Evergreen Brickworks by bly25, on Flickr

Bloor/Yorkville and the Royal Ontario Museum is a great area:


Old York Lane in Yorkville by Jen44, on Flickr




















The Royal Conservatory of Music, Toronto by Moe0, on Flickr

Also check out the hundreds of Victorian Row houses surrounding downtown Toronto, Kensington Market, St. Lawrence Market, and of course The CN Tower and Edge Walk for some amazing views:































ThatOneGuy said:


> I visited it in the mid 2000s and it was awesome to look at, but now the bland green-glass condos ruined the view.


I would have to disagree with you here! When so much construction is happening, not all of it is spectacular. However, most of the new buildings have been great and the Skyline is much better than it once was. The future mega-projects including Frank Ghery's (+ Mirvish) 3 80+ storey buildings, Norman Foster's Oxford Place, and the huge One-Yonge proposal will make it even better!

Also, look at what was replaced! For example, these buildings...


City Place by enedkl, on Flickr

Replaced this (left of the Tower and Skydome):










The skyline has changed from this (2000):









To This (even this picture is somewhat dated now):









Sorry for such a long post! If you have any questions about your visit, feel free to ask!​


----------



## bozenBDJ

New York City - United States



Empire State Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Empire State Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Empire State Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Empire State Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Times Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> If you go in expecting it to be comparable to NYC, you're going to be extremely disappointed. It has more similarities to Chicago at street level, from what I remember. (granted my experiences in both cities haven't been terribly comprehensive)
> 
> I would say from street level you would have a better approximation of NYC in Montreal (basically a sleazier, french-canadian version of Boston, and probably my 2nd favorite city on the continent). However, nothing in North America is really comparable to NYC.


Agree with all of that. Montreal certainly has an air of establishment to it. Having been Canada's alpha city for over a century shows in its older buildings, public realm, and confident demeanour. Sleazier, french-canadian version of Boston? I haven't been to Boston, but you're probably correct there too.



L.A.F.2. said:


> No, I don't expect it to be nearly as impressive as NYC. From what I've done on Street View, I'd say it's really similar to Downtown Philly. Nice wide streets, dense, same height in general. I just wanted to know what the area's environment is like and the kind of vibe it has, and NYC seems to be the Western standard in that aspect.


On the surface it may look like Philly, but that's likely where the similarities end. Toronto neither has the vibe of a northeastern north American city like NY or Montreal, nor the brashness of the US midwest. It's very much it's own kind of place. A good starting point is to take note that 53% of the population of Toronto were born outside of Canada. That's double the rate of London, New York, Sydney, Los Angeles, or any other large global city. It's the first thing you'll notice. For lack of a better expression, Toronto is a clusterf*ck. The ultimate mash-up.

Toronto won't impress in the same way as NYC, but it will in other ways. It has its own attributes that aren't to be found elsewhere.


----------



## QuantumX

Snow Covered Manhattan Sunset by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.250.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Miami - Florida - United States



Skyline by Junior Henry., on Flickr​


----------



## SO143

NYC - THE BEST SKYLINE ON EARTH FOR ME. :cheers:


----------



## SkyscrapercityMexico

*Mexico City.*










----->


----------



## DZH22

Boston


----------



## Yellow Fever

BC - Vancouver Skyline 36 X 12 by AlphTran, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Great find DZH22. I have to say I was really under-whelmed when I passed through Boston the first time, but your photos have redeemed it a great deal in my eyes.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Great find DZH22. I have to say I was really under-whelmed when I passed through Boston the first time, but your photos have redeemed it a great deal in my eyes.


Thanks, they're all my pics actually. It's just about finding the right places to take them :lol: I have heard somewhere that the area of that pic (BU Bridge) is the only place where you can have a plane flying over a car driving over a train that's rumbling by over a boat.

The skyline mostly gets a bad rap because of the plateau and the lack of significant construction in recent years. It looks like the significant construction may finally be starting (we have heard that one before), beginning with filling the hole in downtown crossing created by leveling Filenes 5 years ago. However, as of right now we are mainly looking at the creation of a larger plateau with just the tiniest overall increase in height. Still, a new 3rd tallest (and tallest in the main cluster on the left side of the picture) is significant any way you look at it.

You should take a Boston/Montreal trip in one fell swoop! They're only about 5-6 hours apart by car, and it's a nice ride through Vermont's Green Mountains. They're basically 2 sides of the same coin, the American side and the French Canadian side :cheers:


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto:


Sunrise, Lake Ontario by Greg David, on Flickr


Downtown Sunset by Paul Flynn (Toronto), on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by Cosmic Smudge, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Thanks, they're all my pics actually. It's just about finding the right places to take them :lol: I have heard somewhere that the area of that pic (BU Bridge) is the only place where you can have a plane flying over a car driving over a train that's rumbling by over a boat.
> 
> The skyline mostly gets a bad rap because of the plateau and the lack of significant construction in recent years. It looks like the significant construction may finally be starting (we have heard that one before), beginning with filling the hole in downtown crossing created by leveling Filenes 5 years ago. However, as of right now we are mainly looking at the creation of a larger plateau with just the tiniest overall increase in height. Still, a new 3rd tallest (and tallest in the main cluster on the left side of the picture) is significant any way you look at it.
> 
> You should take a Boston/Montreal trip in one fell swoop! They're only about 5-6 hours apart by car, and it's a nice ride through Vermont's Green Mountains. They're basically 2 sides of the same coin, the American side and the French Canadian side :cheers:


I spent a great number of years in Nova Scotia, and Boston has a very high profile there. I suppose I'd built Boston up in my mind to point where my expectations were unrealistic. I imagined a midtown Manhattan that never materialized through my window. I think many Canadians build up Montreal in the same way; they're both so rich in historical importance to each nation.

I should make a proper trip to Boston, but it will have to wait a couple years. The next 4 trips are all spoken for already.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> I should make a proper trip to Boston, but it will have to wait a couple years. The next 4 trips are all spoken for already.


Then clearly the 5th trip should be a Boston/Montreal extravaganza


----------



## hunser

One57 (1004 feet) marking its territory ... 

Ben Helme


----------



## isaidso

waldenbg said:


> The distillery district is a really cool area, with restaurants, shops, and more.
> It is the largest collection of Victorian-era industrial architecture in North America, *and has one of the world's largest distilleries.*
> 
> 
> Frank's Opening May 2013 007 by sscopa, on Flickr


Small correction. Distillers Corporation (Gooderham & Worts) was at one point the world's largest distillery, but it no longer exists. It was bought by another Canadian distiller: Hiram Walker, but that too was sold off to foreign interest much like Seagrams.

Distillers, Hiram Walker, and Seagrams do not exist any more.


----------



## SO143

waldenbg said:


> Toronto:
> 
> 
> Downtown Sunset by Paul Flynn (Toronto), on Flickr


:cheers2:


----------



## SO143

Miami, FL


cityscape by maldi31, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

New York, New York


r_1306121147_whcnr_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

No update for a week, so here's a few Boston. Keep your eye on it; it looks like many of the long-term 600'+ proposals may all be coming to fruition in the (relatively) near-future.


----------



## hunser

*Who's your daddy?* 

Michael Lee





























Ryan Budhu




















Photosequence


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Detroit









by *Wintershrooms*, on Flickr


----------



## SkyscrapercityMexico

Next >>>


----------



## SkyscrapercityMexico

Cancun, Quintana Roo, Mexico.


----------



## Yellow Fever

hardly any skyline, never mind the best but its a wonderful holiday resort for sure. I enjoyed so much last time when I was there.


----------



## Bligh

Hmmm... in my opinion it would go like this:

1 - New York
2 - Chicago
3 - Toronto
4 - L.A.
5 - Atlanta
6 - Seattle
7 - Philly
8 - Boston
9 - Vancouver
10 - Dallas

Mind you, I'm not 100% up to date with all the construction that is going on in north America... only a little. But that's a rough list.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ It's not a bad list at all, though I'd put Houston in there. I see you put Atlanta as number 5. :colgate:


----------



## Nouvellecosse

DZH22 said:


> I would say from street level you would have a better approximation of NYC in Montreal (basically a sleazier, french-canadian version of Boston, and probably my 2nd favorite city on the continent). However, nothing in North America is really comparable to NYC.


So what would be the first? NYC? Boston?


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ He said NYC.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

He said nothing is comparable to it in NA (meaning it's too different to compare) not that it's his favourite.


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis 









Greg Lundgren Photography
http://www.flickr.com/photos/greglundgrenphotography/9002429689/


----------



## koolio

Boston at street level is unparalleled in the country, no doubt. Can't wait to visit it again this August.


----------



## DZH22

Nouvellecosse said:


> So what would be the first? NYC? Boston?


My favorite has gotta be Boston. Dense, historic, walkable, human-scaled but quite the vast and diverse urban area. I think the hills and haphazardness makes it that much more fun to explore, with random views of the skyline and surrounding cit(ies) popping up all over the place. Also it doesn't hurt that it's both on the ocean and by a large river, and since it's old and established there are tons of mature trees so it feels like a city in a forest, especially parts of Cambridge. Also, unlike NYC, I can drive in without paying a toll, and usually park for free 

Skyline is quite expansive. Sorry for the overflow but sometimes these things just happen... Mainly these are from the Mass Ave Bridge over the Charles River.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Nice pictures! It could very well end up being my favourite as well, but unfortunately I've yet to visit.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Los Angeles


Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by croman653, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*Departing MIA for New York!*

I've been wanting to capture this perspective for a long time. You just have to get the right departure angle. Looks like flying to New York makes for a good departure shot. Too bad the weather wasn't better. The skyline actually looked more huge from up there than I thought it would. Pictures don't do it justice. 


CSC_0013 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0014 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0010 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas, one of my favorites


Dallas, Oh Dallas. by Terry G Alexander, on Flickr


The City Beyond the Trees by 75Central, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

My Top Ten

1.New York City
2.Chicago
3.Mexico City
4.San Francisco
5.Seattle
6.Los Angeles
7.Pittsburgh
8.Minneapolis
9.Philadelphia
10.Dallas


----------



## isaidso

No Panama City, Houston, or Toronto.


----------



## bozenBDJ

isaidso said:


> No Panama City, Houston, or Toronto.


Here, to your pleasure :

Panama City


Panama City Skyline by Curtis Fry, on Flickr


Trump Hotel Panama In the Panama City Skyline by Trump Hotel Panama, on Flickr

Houston


houston skyline by buzzgtfan, on Flickr


Houston Skyline-Freeway Shoot by houstontranstar, on Flickr

Toronto


Toronto Skyline by (MORE)(THAN)(LIFE), on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by Kiran Varma, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. LA
5. Seattle
6. San Francisco
7. Houston
8. Dallas
9. Atlanta
10. Miami

I cant make my mind up, it switches all the time


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver from the East by ecstaticist, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I've never seen Vancouver from that angle. It's interesting to see the city without the mountain back drop.


----------



## SO143

Windy City Baby <3


Chicago at Night by Matthewjs007, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

El Lay


financial_district by FixingLA, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

L.A.F.2. said:


> I don't dislike Vancouver for its lack of height. The problem I do have with it is the poorly designed buildings.


This is one of the rare photos that doesn't make it look monotonous and unvaried.










Behind the wall of boring green glass condos there are some nice buildings, like the Chateau-esque Fairmont Hotel, the sharp-cornered Shangri-la Hotel, the bronze Park Place, or the pitch black 1177 West Hastings. There are also plans for a twister and a top-heavy deconstructivust building to be built.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I'm still not too impressed.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

sbarn said:


> Midtown Manhattan itself is already much larger than the entire Chicago skyline, however Chicago is taller (right now). I understand your point though.


That statistic is often used, but rarely properly. The Midtown CBD _is_ the largest in the country, with the Chicago Loop being the second. However, the Loop only includes the buildings to the South of the Chicago River, which excludes ~35% of the skyline, including John, 900 North, and Water.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

He wasn't talking business district size, he was talking number of skyscrapers, and made the factual observation that Midtown has more than Chicago. About 45 600+ footers in Chicago, 65+ in Midtown. I guess it comes down to how you define skyscraper, but by most measures Midtown is bigger.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

ThatOneGuy said:


> This is one of the rare photos that doesn't make it look monotonous and unvaried.
> 
> Behind the wall of boring green glass condos there are some nice buildings, like the Chateau-esque Fairmont Hotel, the sharp-cornered Shangri-la Hotel, the bronze Park Place, or the pitch black 1177 West Hastings. There are also plans for a twister and a top-heavy deconstructivust building to be built.


Sorry, I didn't see where you edited your post. Yeah, I really do like the first one, and the second one's really cool. Not sure if I like it yet, but it's definitely a plus for the city.


----------



## isaidso

'ThatOneGuy' is right about there being a good stock of nice buildings. They do exist, but get lost in that sea of green glass condos. Vancouver went through an unfortunate obsession with uninspired bland design between 1985 and 2010, but architecture seems to be getting dramatically better of late.


----------



## Yellow Fever

ThatOneGuy said:


> This is one of the rare photos that doesn't make it look monotonous and unvaried.


this photo is at least 20 years old. 





This is what it is now!


Vancouver Skyline from Spanish Banks by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

some currently under constructions projects in Vancouver.


----------



## isaidso

Those are both very good. kay:


----------



## QuantumX

CSC_0717 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## -Corey-

That's a great view of Miami's skyline. At street level, the Brickell area is pretty nice.


----------



## QuantumX

-Corey- said:


> That's a great view of Miami's skyline. At street level, the Brickell area is pretty nice.


Thanks, Corey! It will be even nicer at street level once Brickell CityCentre is completed (under construction left of center in the above photo)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arebelshot/9361186007/in/contacts/


----------



## *GoldFish*

Chicago


----------



## indie kid

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Houston
5. LA
6. Seattle
7. Calgary
8. Atlanta
9. Miami
10.Philadelphia


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> It's likely more accurate to say you don't like the architecture. Most of those green glass condos (which I also despise) are in the $500,000 to $2 million range.


You're right; Vancouver's buildings are not poorly designed at all.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timocorbin/8193622898/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## desertpunk

*Philly*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/petshots/


----------



## QuantumX

9621358083_99c70741df_b by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Pics I took of my city, Toronto, a couple of weeks ago as the sun went down:


----------



## desertpunk

^^

Beautiful!


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


SF Skyline by Great Snaps !, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

San Diego


Golden SAN by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Very nice, TB! What camera do you use?:cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

desertpunk said:


> *Philly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/petshots/


My AP Gov. teacher always calls it Filthydelphia. :lol:


----------



## desertpunk

*Montreal*


City Rhythm (81) (Explore 2013-08-18) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Keep an eye on Boston. It already has the mass, has a ton of density-adding construction going on, and some very large new projects in the extreme near-future pipeline.


----------



## joe25

*pittsburgh*








by http://www.flickr.com/people/jimbob_pgh/ , on Flickr


----------



## DZH22




----------



## isaidso

Boston looks like a stuffier anglo Montreal. They're twins!


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Boston looks like a stuffier anglo Montreal. They're twins!


Yes, I always say that those cities are 2 peas from the same pod. Boston may be the stuffier one, but it's really not by much. In recent polls (unsure where these polls originate or how they are scored) it was rated both the drunkest and sluttiest city in the United States. We have also decriminalized marijuana possession in Massachusetts so you can smell it all over the city (especially in the common) and I think full legalization has a good shot at passing in the 2016 elections.

Where Boston does NOT compare to Montreal is we only have 1-2 remaining strip clubs in the entire city, while Montreal seems to have 1-2 strips clubs per block!

I recommend to anybody thinking of visiting one of these cities to try to knock out both in the same trip. They're both beyond fantastic, and interesting to compare/contrast with one another. Bring your walking shoes!!!


----------



## ale26

Toronto, Canada

Please post Flickr's pics accordingly. See sticky posted by Yellow Fever on front page of the forum.


----------



## QuantumX

Please review Yellow Fever's sticky on the front page of the forum and post the Flickr pics accordingly.^^


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto:


City by the Lake by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Kelbeen

A couple western cities (No order)

San Diego

Bright night San Diego by Kelifornia, on Flickr

Los Angeles (Non-Downtown)

West Los Angeles, California ; Mount Wilson by Kelifornia, on Flickr

Las Vegas

Sin City by Kelifornia, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


View from Columbia Center, Seattle by ntsuleva, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Charlotte*


Uptowns2 by skiserge1, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Charlotte is tall and striking, but severely lacks the midrise and lowrise density of a true urban area. Outside of its 2 main streets, it feels more like an overgrown office park than a real city. A handful of skyscrapers, surrounded by parking lots, surrounded by nothing.... 

I will give it some credit because I know that it is a young city slowly filling in and improving, but coming from the north I found southern cities' lack of density and cohesiveness as somewhat of a shock. Charlotte seemed to be the biggest offender in that department, at least in my own personal travels.


----------



## desertpunk

*Vancouver*


Vancouver, BC [3000x2000] by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

CSC_0717 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Minneapolis*


IMG_0500s by michael.soukup, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Boston, not going to look like this for much longer. 625' resuming next week (hole dug), 691' starting early next year, and another 625' starting approximately Winter 2014/2015. Also a handful more proposed and approved towers between 500'-600', and a few between 400'-500'. We're going to be busy! *Looking forward to a friendly little building competition with our neighbor to the north, Montreal.*


That will be an interesting rivalry to watch unfold. Montreal and Boston are twins in so many ways; one anglo-American the other franco-American.


----------



## QuantumX

Fisher Island, Florida by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## waldenbg

Canada's metropolis:


Toronto Skyline by Nitish_Bhardwaj, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*The Mouth of the Miami River*

This is nowhere near all of Miami's skyscrapers. This just shows the density shaping up around the mouth of the river.


CSC_0729 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

DZH22 said:


> Charlotte is tall and striking, but severely lacks the midrise and lowrise density of a true urban area. Outside of its 2 main streets, it feels more like an overgrown office park than a real city. A handful of skyscrapers, surrounded by parking lots, surrounded by nothing....
> 
> I will give it some credit because I know that it is a young city slowly filling in and improving, but coming from the north I found southern cities' lack of density and cohesiveness as somewhat of a shock. Charlotte seemed to be the biggest offender in that department, at least in my own personal travels.


This is what I've felt for a while with regards to quite a few North American cities..certain angles with the photo really do flatter to deceive.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal


Downtown Montreal by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

This last one is part of the overflow from Longwood, BU, and Harvard (includes a Boston/Cambridge mix)


----------



## bozenBDJ

San Fransisco - California - United States



From Afar by Jared Ropelato, on Flickr​


----------



## desertpunk

*Dallas*


Dallas Skyline Panorama from East of Downtown by robgreebonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## koolio

That bridge has had a tremendous amount of impact on Dallas' skyline. Outstanding.


----------



## bozenBDJ

*N E W Y O R K*



New York New York by Mambo'Dan, on Flickr


Friday Night Light in NYC by Mambo'Dan, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Calgary*, Alberta, Canada



Calgary by twaytuck, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline at night by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline-738301 by glennrossimages, on Flickr


Calgary Flood Night by An ex-Hutterite's Life . Kelly Hofer, on Flickr


----------



## JBGC117

for me, nothing can't beat this:


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue

Houston Skyline Just Before the Storm by AlphaTangoBravo / Adam Baker, on Flickr


TMC and Downtown Houston by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


Houston Skyline by Kelly.Reed2307, on Flickr


Morning Houston Skyline by Uffdah!!!, on Flickr

And hopefully with all the new significant downtown development Houston's getting, the skyline should get a big upgrade in the aesthetics department.


----------



## 1084790

......


----------



## waldenbg

Cosmopolitan Toronto:


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


Welcome to the city by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Pier 14 by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Austin*


Zilker Park by Steve Hopson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF 

my photo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9976577965/


----------



## QuantumX

^^Taken from Coit Tower on Telegraph Hill!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Sunset, Lower Manhattan by jacraig314, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Denver*



Denver Skyline by fandarwin, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

9790455745_1e86c0e21c_o by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Gawd it's so hard to capture Miami's entire skyline!


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Seattle skyline 10-25-12 a resize by Tachyonfound, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Denver's skyline looks like Edmonton's. 


EDMONTON SKYLINE 9 by TRE PHOTOGRAPHIC, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

desertpunk said:


> Gawd it's so hard to capture Miami's entire skyline!


Tell me about it! And it's going to get even more difficult in the years to come!


----------



## Yellow Fever

desertpunk said:


> Gawd it's so hard to capture Miami's entire skyline!


use a super extra wide angle lens.


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> use a super extra wide angle lens.


This is the original. It's not one of mine. I just cut out the skyline and blew it up. 


2013_09_crucero_D1 (24) by realchitect, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

This one is one of mine!:cheers:


CSC_0962 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

yours is better.


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> yours is better.


Thanks! That was taken from the new Metrorail extension to the airport. :cheers:


----------



## Core Rising

Atlanta. Some from mid-August.


Bank of America Plaza beacon by corerising, on Flickr


Foggy Atlanta by corerising, on Flickr


Foggy Atlanta by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Nice shots, I love the BoA Plaza.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Detroit










http://www.flickr.com/photos/moobyluvsme/10012701533/in/explore-2013-09-29
by Mike


----------



## isaidso

Nice find!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lapstrake/10037642746/in/explore-2013-10-01
by Tom Gill.


----------



## QuantumX

Of note, this is actually the South Beach skyline superimposed on the Miami skyline. This is what they look like from out at sea.


9790455745_1e86c0e21c_o by QuantumX, on Flickr

This is the original. It's not one of mine. I just cut out the skyline and blew it up. 


2013_09_crucero_D1 (24) by realchitect, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

New Jersey








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/16339094.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Houston








http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2012/195/5/6/houston_skyline_2_by_blqs-d5776n3.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Toronto








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Toronto_skyline_tommythompsonpark_cropped.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Vancouver








http://superman.marianobayona.com/vancouvercitybc.jpg


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


The story... by Jalproductions.net, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*Brickell Bay Drive!*

This is one of my more abstract skyline photos. Brickell Bay Drive is buried in this canyon at the bottom middle of the photo. 


CSC_0765 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Vancouver*









http://vancouver.curbed.com/archive...g-starts-in-vancouver-remain-steady-in-se.php


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City. (Paseo de la Reforma).



zapata 2013 por espacio de esperanza, en Flickr


Ciudad de México 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr


Mi pueblo por bdebaca, en Flickr


Antiguo Paseo de la Emperatriz por Reskiebak, en Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Austin*


Austin skyline under full moon by lz_us, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Beautiful sunset. Freedom tower, Manhattan. by questforfire2010, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

desertpunk said:


> *Miami*
> 
> 
> The story... by Jalproductions.net, on Flickr


]
"Miami at night" by Fotografias JIPS, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

http://nyonair.com/
https://www.facebook.com/NYonAir

New York On Air:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Houston, Texas


Houston Skyline Texas 20130922 002 by ✈ concord⁹⁷⁷, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Toronto, Ontario


Adventure in Condoland by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Boston


2013-10-08 Boston Skyline (Explore) by Torstein aka TR, on Flickr


----------



## Richardcornish

#1 New York
#2 Toronto
#3 Chicago
#4 Miami
#5 San Fransisco
#6 Seattle
#7 LA
#8 Vancouver
#9 Boston
#10 Atlanta


----------



## KlausDiggy

1 New York
2 Chicago
3 Toronto
4 Miami
5 Houston


----------



## desertpunk

*Monterrey*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## QuantumX

KlausDiggy said:


> 1 New York
> 2 Chicago
> 3 Toronto
> 4 Miami
> 5 Houston


This would be my assessment of the top five North American skylines as well. For those who don't agree with Miami's placement here, give it a good five years. 

Richard Cornish, I would give Toronto a few more years to move ahead of Chicago, but it is hot on Chicago's heels for sure with all the new development going on there. Development-wise, Chicago is standing still next to Toronto.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

desertpunk said:


> *Monterrey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Didn't realize Monterrey has such a tall or extensive skyline. In some ways it's even more impressive than MC!


----------



## QuantumX

Come on, guys! This ain't too shabby! And it's not even one of my photographs!:lol::cheers:

Miami Aerial Videos by aerialvideosnet, on Flickr


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City. (Santa Fe).









*By*: Ricardo Gomez Garrido Fotografia.









*By*: Ricardo Gomez Garrido Fotografia.









*By*: Ricardo Gomez Garrido Fotografia.


----------



## joe25

PITTSBURGH


----------



## rafark

México City


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


Vancouver from Burnaby Mountain by BC Photogirl, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Vancougar!:lol::cheers:


----------



## Jewish

isaidso said:


> In Toronto, we got a taste of that first hand when we widened our principal highway to 18 lanes. .


what the name of this highway? just wanna google it


----------



## Taller Better

QuantumX said:


> Come on, guys! This ain't too shabby! And it's not even one of my photographs!:lol::cheers:
> 
> Miami Aerial Videos by aerialvideosnet, on Flickr


It's beautiful, actually! I'd really love to go to Miami sometime...


----------



## isaidso

Jewish said:


> what the name of this highway? just wanna google it


Highway 401


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## DCFC1

Love the pic of Mexico city above ..:cheers:


----------



## GdlMty

Mexico City.


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto, a beautiful city!


Adventure in Condoland by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Toronto skyline panorama by Nitish_Bhardwaj, on Flickr


Dusk in Hogtown by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Home by cookedphotos, on Flickr


City Lights (I) by Jack Landau, on Flickr


toronto; my hometown. by Javin Lau, on Flickr


disco toronto. by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

NY is still my choice as best NA skyline followed by Chicago and Toronto. 

That Toronto aerial pic is totally impressive!


----------



## Manila-X

Jewish said:


> ^^
> in moscow it doesnt work
> every year the roads become wider, but the traffic jams become wider too


Moscovites tend to be more depended on the automobile than New Yorkers.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


IMG_1941 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

joe25 said:


> PITTSBURGH


Pittsburgh is an insanely picturesque city. The downtown is pretty and then the mountains and river accentuate the skyline.


----------



## isaidso

GdlMty said:


> Mexico City.


What's the name of that park? I think I walked through it during my stop over in MC.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


#SanFrancisco by jacraig314, on Flickr


----------



## ericjiwang

Chicago as i know.


----------



## NanoMini

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._vegas_strip.jpg/1280px-1_Las_vegas_strip.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://www.worldofstock.com/slides/AIN1174.jpg








http://vegasclubtickets.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Las-Vegas-The-City-that-Never-Sleeps.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

I thought this was a "skyline" thread..... :troll:


----------



## NWTS

*Dallas* | Texas 


Reunion Tower Fireworks - Dallas, TX by kinchloe, on Flickr


Dallas Skyline by anotherniceguy, on Flickr


Dallas Downtown Skyline at night by Kanonsky, on Flickr


Dallas Moon by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0051 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Miami is bulking up! :cheers:


----------



## waldenbg

Nice, Dallas!


edited out by Taller Better


Fireworks @ Canada Day by garywkfung, on Flickr


City by the Lake by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by MURUCUTU, on Flickr



Daylight Saving Time by mooncall2012, on Flickr

[
St. Clair & Yonge, Toronto by john fitzgerald in toronto, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline @ Canada Day - Explored! by garywkfung, on Flickr


Home by cookedphotos, on Flickr


From the CN Tower by enedkl, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

In the Skyscrapers forum, I would like to see some of these cityscapes that don't show the skyline kept down to a minimum. Cityscapes is why we have the Urban Showcase.


----------



## QuantumX

waldenbg said:


> Toronto has more skyscrapers under construction than any other city in North America, and is one of the best cities in the world to live in. 4th largest city in North America, after Mexico City, NY, and LA.





JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Miami is bulking up! :cheers:


Yes, I'd say after Toronto and New York, Miami has the most skyscrapers under construction.


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City (Santa Fe).









By ind-Erick (Forumer).









By ind-Erick (Forumer)









By ind-Erick (Forumer)


----------



## Lordloya

Monterrey, Mexico.


IMG_5141 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


IMG_5155 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


IMG_3030 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> In the Skyscrapers forum, I would like to see some of these cityscapes that don't show the skyline kept down to a minimum. Cityscapes is why we have the Urban Showcase.


Agree. And perhaps just 4-5 photos of any one city other wise it starts feeling like you're being hit over the head with it.


----------



## DCFC1

Dallas looks good to me:cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

My top ten re evaluated..
1 . New York
2.Chicago
3.San Francisco
4.Seattle
5.Dallas
6.Los Angeles
7.Pittsburgh
8.Philadelphia
9Boston
10 Minneapolis 
11. Kansas City


----------



## BrickellResidence

QuantumX said:


> Yes, I'd say after Toronto and New York, Miami has the most skyscrapers under construction.


Mexico City should be on that list too, over Miami behind NY and Toronto


----------



## QuantumX

brickellresidence said:


> Mexico City should be on that list too, over Miami behind NY and Toronto


Okay, Mr. Brickellresidence, I suppose you would know living in both places. :cheers:


----------



## waldenbg

DCFC1 said:


> My top ten re evaluated..
> 1 . New York
> 2.Chicago
> 3.San Francisco
> 4.Seattle
> 5.Dallas
> 6.Los Angeles
> 7.Pittsburgh
> 8.Philadelphia
> 9Boston
> 10 Minneapolis
> 11. Kansas City


I'm not quite sure how you could rank Kansas City, Pittsburg, Philadelphia, and LA (which barely has a skyline) above Miami, Vancouver, and Toronto..









http://www.foley.com/miami/









http://www.seetorontonow.com









http://www.vancouversun.com/Former+...+prepared+deal+with+growth/6942551/story.html

But, to each their own


----------



## isaidso

waldenbg said:


> But, to each their own


That's the gist of it right there. Btw, Los Angeles very much has a skyline. Quite a big one actually. I'd put Philly over Vancouver as well: same size, but taller, and better architecture.


----------



## waldenbg

isaidso said:


> That's the gist of it right there. Btw, Los Angeles very much has a skyline. Quite a big one actually.


Its a great city, but the skyline is lacking compared to other major players.


----------



## isaidso

waldenbg said:


> Its a great city, but the skyline is lacking compared to other major players.


I'm not arguing that it's a major player, but to say that it barely has a skyline like you did is puzzling. You realize LA has 67 buildings over 100m? That's more than any city in Canada except Toronto while US Bank Tower is taller than anything in Toronto.


----------



## Jewish

Yellow Fever said:


> Seattle


omg.. huge

as i thought by daytime pics seattle had smaller skyline


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Cal_Escapee said:


> ^^Vancouver looks really impressive until you realize none of the buildings are actually very tall. The tallest building is, I believe 659 ft and it stands head and shoulders above most of the rest of the skyline much of which is around 30 residential floors (residential buildings being shorter than office buildings with the same number of floors).


Maybe. But in a way, the fact that it manages to do so much with little makes it more impressive rather than less. The same way as when I see someone who looks great and then I learn they didn't fork out for expensive brand-name clothes its actually more impressive than someone who spent thousands of dollars. 

That being said, Vancouver could definitely use a few larger buildings. But I don't think I'd want to see any taller than around 230m as they would actually minimize the other buildings and make the skyline look poorer rather than better. I mainly just want to see the peninsula continue to build up and densify.


----------



## urban-dweller

New york wins BY FAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRR


----------



## QuantumX

Well, in North America, of course it does!^^

http://www.flickr.com/photos/parakap/7624028306/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

That's such an awesome picture of Seattle, Y/F. Such a beautiful city, too. 

My current favourites...

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Seattle
5. Vancouver
(6. Calgary, 7. San Francisco, 8. Philadelphia, 9. Los Angeles, 10. Montreal)


----------



## L.A.F.2.

NYC and Chicago. If I had to pick a 3rd, I'd pick Toronto probably.


----------



## DZH22

Boston calling








Here are a few of the upcoming projects, all APPROVED, all expected to begin construction within 0-2 years. (first one is U/C working on foundations)

Millennium Tower 625' (plus mechanicals)



















Christian Science Center 691' (plus mechanicals)



















Copley Place Tower 569' roof/625' crown










Graphic showing first 2 plus proposal for site by TD Garden











Also APPROVED and expected to begin construction next year

Congress Street Garage Redevelopment (528', 480', 299', few others, plus extra mechanical height)





















Trinity Place Hotel Tower 400'











This is far from everything, and there has been a TON of construction in the 100'-300' range over the last couple of years and still continuing. However, these are the towers that should do the most to reshape the skyline in the near future.


----------



## QuantumX

This might be more fitting for the Best Skyline by 2025 thread because it shows what's coming to the city.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> This might be more fitting for the Best Skyline by 2025 thread because it shows what's coming to the city.


Remember how London got laughed out of that thread? London has a much better skyline outlook than Boston for 2025. I put up the renders because I talk about them a lot, and Boston is very underrepresented on these forums (as well as on skyscraperpage). Basically saying keep on eye on us to barge into a lot of people's top 10's over the next couple of years.

Also, first 3 pics are current.


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis seen from the Stone Arch Bridge


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Remember how London got laughed out of that thread? London has a much better skyline outlook than Boston for 2025. I put up the renders because I talk about them a lot, and Boston is very underrepresented on these forums (as well as on skyscraperpage). Basically saying keep on eye on us to barge into a lot of people's top 10's over the next couple of years.
> 
> Also, first 3 pics are current.


Okay, I'll let them stay on this thread then. :cheers:



Major Deegan said:


> Minneapolis seen from the Stone Arch Bridge


Great perspective! I love these kinds of angles!:applause:


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto:









http://www.risecondos.com


goodnight. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr









http://themaxman.ca








https://twitter.com/SkyJacked793


T.o skyline by rkbphotos1, on Flickr


Over TO by Charles Bodi, on Flickr


Toronto Aerial by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2.




----------



## PanaManiac

DCFC1 said:


> Much as I think Chicago is great *you surely cannot put it above New York City* ..
> 
> *Panama City* is overlooked in this place and *has a cool skyline* .. but it *lacks quality architecture*.Same goes with Vancouver..
> 
> The rest of your list is mighty cool.


*The mere fact that I did, is evidence enough that I can place Chicago (just) above NYC. :lol:

On the one hand, I could say that architecture doesn't matter on a thread about North American "Skylines." On the other hand, I could say that Chicago edges NYC by virtue of it's modern architecture.



*



QuantumX said:


> *A lot of people find the Chicago skyline to be more aesthetically-appealing even though the New York skyline is twice as large, so this really isn't anything unusual.* Panama City I think he has placed about where it should be. I would never place Seattle and *Vancouver* above *Miami* though and maybe not even Los Angeles and San Francisco.


*The size of a skyline (e.g. NYC) is irrelevant to the issue at hand, which is quality (e.g. Chicago). Compared to the Big Apple, the Windy City's skyline has a "crisper" look (for lack of a better term). In fairness to Manhattan, the new "Freedom Tower" has narrowed that gap a tad.

I'm of the humble opinion that by token of their abundant residential-tower- architecture, the skylines of Panama City, Miami and Vancouver can - at a glance - be easily mistaken for each other.


Panama City glows at night






Photo by Mirek KFP*


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City. (Paseo de la Reforma).


Skyline de Reforma noviembre 2013 (small) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Ciudad de México 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr


Un avión que pasaba por equisrex, en Flickr


Reforma y Cuauhtemoc por martin, punto de vista, en Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

PanaManiac said:


> I'm of the humble opinion that by token of their abundant residential-tower- architecture, the skylines of Panama City, Miami and Vancouver can - at a glance - be easily mistaken for each other.


I'm sorry but they look absolutely nothing alike.


----------



## QuantumX

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I'm sorry but they look absolutely nothing alike.


Well, for one, the Miami skyline is a lot bigger than the Vancouver skyline, and the Panama City skyline is a lot bigger than the Miami skyline. I think both Seattle and Vancouver are more highly regarded for their spectacular natural settings, but in my opinion, they need skylines to match their settings. 

panama city....


joshbc said:


> Panama by Richard Thompson III, on Flickr


Miami


dave8721 said:


> nice one:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/strukanb/7156522106/


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia*


Autumn in Philly by ChiJRT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


Untitled by D.H. Parks, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

Since the issue has been raised with regard to the NYC and Chicago skylines, these HomrQT's photos are worth reposting here. Good comparison. Both amazing.




HomrQT said:


> New York vs Chicago pano by HomrQT, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

CSC_2447 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Lordloya

Monterrey, Mexico.


IMG_5351 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


IMG_5347 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


IMG_5374 por ..Polkator.., en Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis, the prairie metropolis


----------



## desertpunk

*Atlanta* (Midtown)


Atlanta Midtown Skyline by joeknowsphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Buckhead to Downtown Atlanta:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4226598623/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamjones/3272381672/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamjones/3271561339/


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


The Canadian Dream by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## waldenbg

fell.of.dark by jonathancastellino, on Flickr


Toronto on the Water by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


Building City by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr


The Golden Rail by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


dusk at 46mm by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## parody24

#1. New York City
#2. Chicago
#3. Toronto
#4. Mexico City
#5. Philadelphia
#6. Seattle
#7. San Francisco
#8. Miami
#9 Atlanta
#10. Pittsburgh
#11. Montreal
#12. Houston
#13. Minneapolis
#14. Los Angeles
#15. Austin
#16. Boston
#17. Honolulu
#18. Charlotte
#19. Las Vegas
#20. San Diego
#21. Detroit
#22. Cincinnati
#23. Denver
#24. Cleveland
#25. New Orleans


----------



## indie kid

^^ Where is the Calgary and Vancouver?


----------



## Jewish

+ Dallas


----------



## parody24

I was in such a rush, I forgot about Calgary, Dallas and Vancouver. I was originally going to place Calgary and Vancouver right next to Seattle and San Fran. Then, I planned on placing Dallas a few notches after Houston. I've got to take more time and be more careful. Vancouver and Calgary are two of my FAVORITE cities, so I am thoroughly embarrassed!


----------



## Jewish

Don't worry, everthing is ok :clown::clown:


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11069949905/in/explore-2013-11-26

by robbar74


----------



## Jewish

From "Rate Our Skylines" Toronto Thread

Taken on November 11



Arkitexture said:


> Source


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Wicked Cloud by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Angelopolis, Puebla, Mexico.


----------



## Taller Better

desertpunk said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> The Canadian Dream by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Thanks, desertpunk; I have to say that is my new favourite photo of the Toronto skyline! :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Midtown Meganoroma by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City



JorgeORandall said:


> Ya casi esta a unos cuantos metros de pasar a Torre Mayor :yes:. Esta imagen es de ulysses_mmx pueden seguirlo en su cuenta de Instagram.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

San Francisco









by *pbo31*, on Flickr
Uploaded with imagsehack.us


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*


Wider view of the Houston skyline by joiseyboyy, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*MIAMI*


CSC_0136 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/10946137484/sizes/k/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/8316131058/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maverick0516/10136206445/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6186147927/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clc-creations/8195896673/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nontent/4215842235/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## GdlMty

Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, Mexico.


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle* (new supertall announced today)


Seattle skyline by yinlaihuff, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*Miami Beach and Miami*



Hia-leah JDM said:


>


----------



## QuantumX

Cruiseship leaving Port of Miami!



dave8721 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11108236745


----------



## musiccity

By 2020 we might be able to start posting Nashville in here :happy:


----------



## isaidso

And a number of other cities beyond the usual suspects.


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fstopping/11263838546/in/contacts/
by player_pleasure


----------



## desertpunk

*Atlanta*


Fall Afternoon by critelli62001, on Flickr


----------



## Rene C

*Mexico City - Santa Fe Business District​*


----------



## Zack Fair

*Calgary*










http://www.offshootstudios.com/2012/08/10/aerial-shot-with-d800/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

^^ The best aerial of Calgary that I have ever seen!! :applause:


----------



## desertpunk

Houston


Downtown from Jensen Drive (Hill Street) Bridge over Buffalo Bayou, Houston, Texas 1310261151 by Patrick Feller, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Nice shot of the southern half of the downtown.









Courtesy of James Bombales


----------



## isaidso

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ The best aerial of Calgary that I have ever seen!! :applause:


Calgary's starting to reach a size and scale where some interesting stuff is now happening. Can't wait to see the impact that both Brookfield Place (new tallest) and Telus Sky (3rd tallest) will have on the skyline. I might have to start putting Calgary in my north American top 10. It's currently just outside it.


----------



## techniques1200s

Calgary does have a nice skyline, and it's especially impressive given the population of the city.


----------



## desertpunk

*Cincinnati*


Cincinnati Riverside by Andrew_Yianne, on Flickr


Cincinnati Skyline HDR by rdr1051, on Flickr


Cincinnati From Mt. Echo Park 1 by rdr1051, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF










http://www.flickr.com/photos/buffdawgus/11212841976/sizes/h/in/contacts/
by buffdawgus


----------



## bozenBDJ

*New York City*


NYC Sunset by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline From Lincoln Park by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Nice find by NYCrulz! :cheers:



NYCrulz said:


> Martin White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrbrkly


----------



## QuantumX

*Leaving South Beach via the MacArthur Causeway on the way to Miami!*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver at Christmas by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Gas Works Park Colors by tnhness, on Flickr


Seattle is Golden by tnhness, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Philly*


Center City Sunset, October 2013 by phillydesign, on Flickr

2013_03_23_1936_100%_50% by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

Philadelphia by luidude, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Honolulu* (Best skyline under 500 feet? )


Skyline of Honolulu by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

untitled-1.jpg by viper1165, on Flickr


----------



## Jewish

Toronto, Canada









http://www.flickr.com/photos/empty_quarter/11411118355/


----------



## desertpunk

*LA*


November Sunrise, Los Angeles, CA by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Are those photos that show the mountains prominent behind the LA skyline how it would normally look or is that an optical illusion accomplished with zoom?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Are those photos that show the mountains prominent behind the LA skyline how it would normally look or is that an optical illusion accomplished with zoom?


That is how it would normally look. I think Los Angeles is a very beautiful city when you can see it after a winter storm has cleared out all the smog and left the hillsides green instead brown. Tourists rarely see it that way, which is why you don't hear much about it, but there is a reason the movie industry was founded there. When I first moved to Los Angeles, I think I was there for six months before I saw what the city really looked like. I was shocked. It has mountains all around it and a mountain range going straight through it.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

QuantumX said:


> That is how it would normally look. I think Los Angeles is a very beautiful city when you can see it after a winter storm has cleared out all the smog and left the hillsides green instead brown. Tourists rarely see it that way, which is why you don't hear much about it, but there is a reason the movie industry was founded there. When I first moved to Los Angeles, I think I was there for six months before I saw what the city really looked like. I was shocked. It has mountains all around it and a mountain range going straight through it.


Tropical weather to the South, Mediterranean to the Northwest, wineries nearby, Ski resorts to the North, Deserts to the east and a ton of national parks within a few hours. California is very climatically unique.


----------



## Denjiro

_Chicago_

Chicago River at Night by Chris Smith/Out of Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*San Francisco*

Moonlit Painted Ladies: San Francisco by KP Tripathi, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*From the Rickenbacker Causeway*

This is the view you see coming back from the Sony Ericsson Open (Tennis tournament), except it looks huge in person.


----------



## GdlMty

Mexico City.


----------



## desertpunk

*Montreal*


Montreal Skyline by AV Dezign, on Flickr


----------



## Hauler

None of the towers in Montreal stand out and the setting isn't that spectacular. I'm not saying it's an ugly city, it just doesn't have one of the top skylines in North America.


----------



## Kelbeen

Las Vegas, NV


Sin City by Kelifornia, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

*México City*




Tinieblas said:


> *Mexico City - Santa Fe Business District​*





gratteciel said:


> *Por i_amici*
> 
> 
> 
> *Reforma Avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> LANCER. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desde El Mismo Angulo Que Las De Hacci :colgate:
> 
> 
> Ciudad de México 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> La Ultima Del 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Por Eddy Vargas*
> *Por roberto_a1109*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheers::cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## isaidso

Hauler said:


> None of the towers in Montreal stand out and the setting isn't that spectacular. I'm not saying it's an ugly city, it just doesn't have one of the top skylines in North America.


IM Pei's Place Ville-Marie is a classic if there ever was one, but we're all entitled to our opinions. I consider Montreal one of the best looking cities in north America; especially at street level.


----------



## DZH22

Boston


----------



## QuantumX

*Christmas in Miami!*


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


New York City Skyline - Winter - Snow Covered Skyscrapers-- by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Riley1066

Best American Skyline ... under 100,000 Population Divison - Albany New York


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/425323...N3T-inXHvC-inQ1fg-inANDB-injaKC-ini15P-imuac1
by brucelie


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*MIAMI*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jkaril/6703229397/


Miami Cityscape by Matias Click, on Flickr


Miami Beach Day by Another Eye, on Flickr


Perez Art Museum, Miami (Patrick Farrell for VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr











Welcome to Miami by Innerspacealien, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*San Francisco*

Santa Clause is coming to town by KP Tripathi, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Welcome to Miami by Innerspacealien, on Flickr


That aerial offers a good overview of Miami's layout for someone unfamiliar with the city. Is that thin strip of land to the east of the CBD Miami Beach?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> That aerial offers a good overview of Miami's layout for someone unfamiliar with the city. Is that thin strip of land to the east of the CBD Miami Beach?


Yes, it does! And yes, that is Miami Beach just directly east of downtown Miami. It's practically just a stone's throw away. The dense southern tip that sort of looks like a shark's head is South Beach. The green area north of there is expensive Beverly Hills-type homes with a narrow strip of hotels and condos along the beach. The cluster upper left and north of that is Aventura and Sunny Isles Beach, already the second largest skyline in Florida and growing as we speak. 

Anyway, I copied this pic below to this page to illustrate how close the mountains around Los Angeles look when it's clear enough. From my experience of living there, they really do look that close on a very clear day. 

_Los Angeles_

L.A. downtown on an early morning approach to LAX by Khoa Vu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Thanks for the crash course. It's about time I knew what's what. Happy Holidays QuantumX.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Thanks for the crash course. It's about time I knew what's what. Happy Holidays QuantumX.


Thanks! Let's hope it's a Happy New Year with us both seeing the start of a lot of new projects in our repsective cities. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

I'll drink to that. Miami's on my short list of cities to watch in 2014. Grow baby, grow! :cheers1:


----------



## Denjiro

*Toronto*

Toronto Waterfront by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Miami*

Downtown Miami Sunset by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I'll drink to that. Miami's on my short list of cities to watch in 2014. Grow baby, grow! :cheers1:


We anticipate a lot of new projects starting next year. It could be our biggest growth spurt of this particular boom. Then, the supertalls should follow a couple of years thereafter.


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Sunset over two states by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

isaidso said:


> The data would suggest that the gap between Chicago and Toronto could close within the next 4-5 years. If what's currently at the proposal stage in Toronto gets built, Chicago will fall to 3rd. It's a big 'if', but very few of Toronto's proposals over the last 7 years were cancelled or shelved.
> 
> 100m+ Buildings (Built, U/C, Proposed)
> Chicago 340
> Toronto 363
> 
> The only category where Chicago will be ahead is super talls. Chicago would have 6, Toronto none if one excludes the CN Tower. Toronto is certainly behind Chicago by a significant margin, but the gap is closing far faster than you're indicating.


100m is an arbitrary number, probably chosen because it narrows the gap the most between Chicago and Toronto. CTBUH defines a skyscraper as 150m which would show Chicago at 119 and Toronto at 54 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...mpleted_.2F_topped-out_skyscrapers_above_150m). I highly doubt you'll claim Toronto's building 65 skyscrapers. If we go by SSC's definition of 200m you get Chicago 27 and Toronto 18. With all proposals built then Toronto can pass Chicago. You'd be at around 35 and Chicago would be at around 32 (don't forget Chicago is also building and has notable proposals that aren't Post Office or Spire related). So the winner is purely arbitrary but Toronto's playing catch-up and there's too many 'ifs' in Toronto's future. Bubbles do pop and even the most dynamic cities have trouble absorbing another 20 skyscraper's worth of space.


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## Denjiro

*NYC*


Madison Square Park and Flatiron District by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freshcold/11912937856/in/contacts/
by FRESHCOLD


----------



## Zack Fair

From the North American forum

*Chicago*



Celt67 said:


> Heres that above photo a wee bit bigger.


----------



## GdlMty

Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico.


----------



## Denjiro

*The Windy City - Chicago*

081613_12e_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr

122913_86s_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Manitopiaaa said:


> 100m is an arbitrary number, probably chosen because it narrows the gap the most between Chicago and Toronto.


100m+ wasn't chosen for any other reason except that it's a common benchmark used in Canada. I bet most Europeans use 100m as well. We rarely talk about 150m: that's usually only used when talking to Americans because it's close to 500ft, a benchmark they use a lot. We rarely talk about 200m+ either because we only have 1 city that builds taller than that. Calgary is now beginning to, but that's a new development. 

100m is no more arbitrary than any other benchmark and it doesn't narrow the gap, it puts Toronto ahead. By high rises, Toronto has more than double Chicago's count. By 200m+ it will be a dead heat before the decade is out. It's only by super talls where Chicago will maintain any lead. The data shows that it's much closer than you make it out to be.

Everyone realizes that proposals may not get built, but the discussion was clearly about *future growth over the next 20 years.* If someone asks about future growth, one naturally discusses proposals. 



Manitopiaaa said:


> So the winner is ...


The winner? Now I understand why you're so hostile towards Toronto. You think it's some stupid race with a winner and a loser? hno:


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> 100m+ wasn't chosen for any other reason except that it's a common benchmark used in Canada. I bet most Europeans use 100m as well. We rarely talk about 150m: that's usually only used when talking to Americans because it's close to 500ft, a benchmark they use a lot. We rarely talk about 200m+ either because we only have 1 city that builds taller than that. Calgary is now beginning to, but that's a new development.


100m is a very low number when you are trying to compare "big city" skylines. It may have made sense in the past, but this is a new (booming) world. I can tell you with absolute certainty that a single 200m building built in Boston would have a much larger effect on the skyline at this point than if the city added 10-15 towers in the 100-105m range.

I think that Toronto is large enough and tall enough that 100m is barely relevant on the skyline anymore. Same with Chicago. How many 100m buildings do you need to equate to the presence of a single Willis Tower, or CN Tower?

Heck, in NYC, even a 150m building is going to blend in and completely disappear. Even a 200m building is going to virtually disappear. If it's no longer a height that can make an impact on its respective skyline, it's not really a relevant number for comparability.

I gotta think if we are comparing cities that each have over 400+ buildings of a certain height, it might be time to set the bar a little higher.


----------



## Fitzrovian

DZH22 said:


> 100m is a very low number when you are trying to compare "big city" skylines. It may have made sense in the past, but this is a new (booming) world. I can tell you with absolute certainty that a single 200m building built in Boston would have a much larger effect on the skyline at this point than if the city added 10-15 towers in the 100-105m range.
> 
> I think that Toronto is large enough and tall enough that 100m is barely relevant on the skyline anymore. Same with Chicago. How many 100m buildings do you need to equate to the presence of a single Willis Tower, or CN Tower?
> 
> Heck, in NYC, even a 150m building is going to blend in and completely disappear. Even a 200m building is going to virtually disappear. If it's no longer a height that can make an impact on its respective skyline, it's not really a relevant number for comparability.
> 
> I gotta think if we are comparing cities that each have over 400+ buildings of a certain height, it might be time to set the bar a little higher.


Well 100m buildings are not completely worthless if they enhance density, but your point is well taken. I was actually thinking about this the other day... In terms of visual impact on the skyline a supertall is probably worth quite a few 500 footers and a 500 footer is worth quite a few 300 footers. Think of Chicago: only 6 of its 300+ skyscrapers are supertalls but their impact is immense. If you removed them from the skyline its quality would deteriorate tremendously. How many 100m buildings would you have to remove to achieve the same impact? 50? 70? 100?? If one looks at the picture of Chicago from 10-15 years ago when its total skyscraper count was quite a bit lower the only obvious difference they are likely to notice is the absence of Trump.


----------



## QuantumX

Even in Miami, all of the 150m buildings are starting to blend into each other.


----------



## Taller Better

This is becoming a pissing contest. Maybe we can move beyond this 100 metre argument?


----------



## Denjiro

*NYC*


The Light Sabre by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> 100m is a very low number when you are trying to compare "big city" skylines. It may have made sense in the past, but this is a new (booming) world. I can tell you with absolute certainty that a single 200m building built in Boston would have a much larger effect on the skyline at this point than if the city added 10-15 towers in the 100-105m range.
> 
> I think that Toronto is large enough and tall enough that 100m is barely relevant on the skyline anymore. Same with Chicago. How many 100m buildings do you need to equate to the presence of a single Willis Tower, or CN Tower?
> 
> Heck, in NYC, even a 150m building is going to blend in and completely disappear. Even a 200m building is going to virtually disappear. If it's no longer a height that can make an impact on its respective skyline, it's not really a relevant number for comparability.
> 
> I gotta think if we are comparing cities that each have over 400+ buildings of a certain height, it might be time to set the bar a little higher.


We've had this discussion at least 3-4 times, so we're really just rehashing the same arguments. 100m won't stand out in Toronto, but when you have a sea of buildings that tall it does make a difference. It boils down to whether one prioritizes height or scale. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia* (1,121 ft. supertall just announced today)


City Skyline #1 by copr369, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Great news for Philadelphia.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> We've had this discussion at least 3-4 times, so we're really just rehashing the same arguments. 100m won't stand out in Toronto, but when you have a sea of buildings that tall it does make a difference. It boils down to whether one prioritizes height or scale. I'll just leave it at that.


I like the 150m mark though because it's kind of the Goldilocks zone between height and scale. In this day and age, 100m does leave you with quite a few buildings to count, where as the 200m mark takes out a large chunk of buildings and leaves a lot of cities without scale and without enough skyscrapers to have a decent skyline.


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomvu/11964670554/in/explore-2014-01-15
by Barry Yanowitz


----------



## bozenBDJ

*New York City*, NY, the United States


Untitled by NilsPix, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City's Fast growing Main Skyline with +6 buildings over 200m Under construction/proposed and 2 rumoured to be over 300m 



riveraconde said:


>


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I like the 150m mark though because it's kind of the Goldilocks zone between height and scale. In this day and age, 100m does leave you with quite a few buildings to count, where as the 200m mark takes out a large chunk of buildings and leaves a lot of cities without scale and without enough skyscrapers to have a decent skyline.


I suppose 150m does make more sense in a north American context. It's just never made much sense in Canada to use that benchmark. 150m is too exclusionary when looking at Canadian cities. It's only very recently that cities here have built beyond 150m in any significant quantity at all.

I suppose in China they don't bother looking at anything under 300m these days. :dunno:


----------



## bozenBDJ

*San Fransisco*, California, the United States



DSC00605 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00636 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

brickellresidence said:


> Mexico City's Fast growing Main Skyline with +6 buildings over 200m Under construction/proposed and 2 rumoured to be over 300m


It's so great seeing all that structural steel rising in Mexico City!


----------



## skyscraper 500

México City :cheers:



LANCER. said:


> Ciudad De México
> 
> 
> Reforma Al Atardecer por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


In the Wake by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


A Winter Sky by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## sergio_235

Santa fé México


----------



## sergio_235

Monterrey México


----------



## desertpunk

*Los Angeles*


2013_12_15_ewr-lax_206 by dsearls, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, Mexico.


----------



## QuantumX

And you honestly consider this to be one of the best skylines in North America?


----------



## GdlMty

QuantumX said:


> And you honestly consider this to be one of the best skylines in North America?


I think it's a nice skyline Puerto Vallarta, you should also show other cities... Detroit, Phoenix, Denver and so on.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenilio/12024998754/sizes/h/


----------



## Denjiro

*New York City*


Looking NorthEast by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## chicodepty

*PANAMA CITY, REPUBLIC OF PANAMA*



Metro area population 1,200,000

Tallest building 296 m (Trump Ocean Club)


----------



## QuantumX

GdlMty said:


> I think it's a nice skyline Puerto Vallarta, you should also show other cities... Detroit, Phoenix, Denver and so on.


If we go as low as the numbers of tall buildings in some of the cities you suggest, then we might as well include every city on the North American continent, but then, "best" can very subjective. It's in the eye of the beholder, but I don't think including cities like Puerto Vallarta is realistic.


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver, BC*








http://imgur.com/FQP5T1n


----------



## Zack Fair

Calgary and Denver 


Calgary skyline by svenruotsi, on Flickr


Denver Panorama by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Im from México... I agree that Puerto Vallarta doesnt have an amazing skyline but is growing fast, so in few years photos of Puerto Vallarta Skyline could be shown here 



*México City* 

*Many growing skylines of the city*



LANCER. said:


> Ciudad De México
> 
> 
> Reforma Al Atardecer por LANCER., en Flickr







Alex Urban said:


> Una de estas tardes desde las escalinatas hacia el poniente





gratteciel said:


> *Reforma luce ya espectacular con sus nuevas torres y las que están en proceso.*
> 
> Crédito en la parte inferior de las fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





riveraconde said:


> Una del Polanco tradicional y Nuevo Polanco asomándose al fondo.





mecanico242 said:


> Son del FB de FR-EE no recuerdo si ya antes las habían posteado





cocono said:


> Vista Nocturna HDR
> 
> Por José Carlos Soto





sergio_235 said:


> *Santa Fé Mexico*



:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## isaidso

What is this silver building called?


----------



## NickABQ

isaidso said:


> What is this silver building called?


Museo Soumaya...new museum built by Carlos Slim!


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ The Jades are my favorites!


Well, then have some more Jade as part of this skyline shot of Sunny Isles Beach. For those who don't know, they are the two buildings on the oceanfront right in the middle of this photo, :cheers:


----------



## sergio_235

*Ciudad de México*


----------



## apinamies

This thread lacks childish and nationalist discussion which European thread provide but nice photos anyway.


----------



## desertpunk

*Montreal*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Taller Better

apinamies said:


> This thread lacks childish and nationalist discussion which European thread provide but nice photos anyway.


hehe! That made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## isaidso

And nice to hear.


----------



## QuantumX

Just like when Manitopiaaa called Miami a Latin city. This is not a Latin city. It is not in Latin America. It has a very strong Latin influence and is even conisdered by many to be the de facto capital of Latin America, but it is an American city in the State of Florida which is one of the United States of America. Get out of here with that Miami is a Latin city BS.


----------



## isaidso

I have a similar reaction when people call Montreal, French or European. It's a Canadian city right down to its core. Having outdoor cafes and lots of pre-war architecture doesn't make you French.

London has more in common with France than Montreal.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> The Honolulu photos above were originally placed on the Best Australasian Skyline thread, but no way was I going to keep them there. The Hawaiian Islands are one of the 50 states, and they are going on the Best North American Skyyline thread.


I was under the impression that the various "Best Skyline" threads in this section of the forum were per geographic region and not per political region. Including Honolulu in the best "North American Skyline" thread would be similar to including Hong Kong in the best "European Skyline" thread if it still was under British control. Or like insisting the skyline of Agana in Guam belongs in this thread while Guam clearly is more geographically related to Astralasia or even Asia than to North America. Honolulu belongs in the Australasian thread in my opinion. And that thread should be re-named to Oceania instead of Australasia since at this point there is nowhere to include the skylines of cities in the pacific islands [including Agana]. This will be consistent with the skyline of San Juan, Puerto Rico [USA] being included in the best "Central America and Caribbean Skyline" and not on the North American thread.


----------



## sergio_235

*Guadalajara *


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> I was under the impression that the various "Best Skyline" threads in this section of the forum were per geographic region and not per political region. Including Honolulu in the best "North American Skyline" thread would be similar to including Hong Kong in the best "European Skyline" thread if it still was under British control. Or like insisting the skyline of Agana in Guam belongs in this thread while Guam clearly is more geographically related to Astralasia or even Asia than to North America. Honolulu belongs in the Australasian thread in my opinion. And that thread should be re-named to Oceania instead of Australasia since at this point there is nowhere to include the skylines of cities in the pacific islands [including Agana]. This will be consistent with the skyline of San Juan, Puerto Rico [USA] being included in the best "Central America and Caribbean Skyline" and not on the North American thread.


Let me see what Yellow Fever has to say about this.


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> I was under the impression that the various "Best Skyline" threads in this section of the forum were per geographic region and not per political region. Including Honolulu in the best "North American Skyline" thread would be similar to including Hong Kong in the best "European Skyline" thread if it still was under British control. Or like insisting the skyline of Agana in Guam belongs in this thread while Guam clearly is more geographically related to Astralasia or even Asia than to North America. Honolulu belongs in the Australasian thread in my opinion. And that thread should be re-named to Oceania instead of Australasia since at this point there is nowhere to include the skylines of cities in the pacific islands [including Agana]. This will be consistent with the skyline of San Juan, Puerto Rico [USA] being included in the best "Central America and Caribbean Skyline" and not on the North American thread.



Couple holes to poke in your argument. First of all, Hawaii is actually a full fledged state, not a territory like Guam or Puerto Rico. Also, while Hong Kong may have been under British control, it was always recognized as temporary and never officially an addition to the mother country.

Second, if you look at a map, Honolulu is significantly closer to the continental US than it is to Australia. For example, to get to the closest major cities on those continents, it's either 2558 miles to Los Angeles, or 4701 miles to Brisbane. (well over 80% further away!!!)

When you combine these 2 reasons (not to mention Hawaii is already further east than the rest of the area you want to lump it with) it's pretty easy to see why Honolulu is still going to be in the North American thread and not the Oceanic thread.


----------



## sergio_235

deberian postear mas imagenes mucho blabla bla :S


----------



## Zack Fair

sergio_235 said:


> deberian postear mas imagenes mucho blabla bla :S


The thread's title says "DISCUSS"


----------



## Taller Better

Let's not get too mired down splitting hairs and instead let's get back to the pictures!


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> Let's not get too mired down splitting hairs and instead let's get back to the pictures!


----------



## GdlMty

An apology for the behavior of Sergio, if someone has the power to banned them, please please do... some of these pictures are 1998. hno:


----------



## GdlMty

Acapulco, Guerrero, México.


----------



## skyscraper 500

*México City*



cocono said:


> Por Antonio Bar





Goth said:


>



:banana::banana:


----------



## sergio_235




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ You mean Vancouver?


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kisskoolk6/12221822594/in/explore-2014-01-30
by Christophe Meusy


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ You mean Vancouver?


Somebody called it Montreal on the thread from which I copied it, and I've never seen Vancouver from that angle, so I didn't recognize it.


----------



## Yellow Fever

:lol: it's the raincity.


----------



## Major Deegan

Cold Minneapolis skyline


----------



## sergio_235

Ciudad de México


----------



## sergio_235

*Ciudad de México*

3 skylines diferentes:


Santa Fé








Polanco

















Paseo de la reforma


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> There are some other factors I forgot to mention off the top of my head. I definitely like variety in heights, designs, materials, etc. I guess it's a downside of some cities that are growing very quickly, that too many buildings often look like the came from the same family tree. "Dare to be different!"


Ok, thanks. I agree that the sea of similar all glass condo towers detracts from the Vancouver skyline. The mentality seemed to be that skyscrapers weren't something to admire, but needed to apologize for existing. Hence make them fade into the background as much as possible. I'm hoping that their 30 year obsession with making buildings as unobtrusive as possible is over. 

That seems to be happening with lots of new very good proposals that celebrate architecture. Besides, I think people overly focus on those glass condos to the complete exclusion of everything else. Vancouver could climb back into my top 10 if they just started building some height. Btw, you need about $500,000 to live in one of those 'cheap looking' condos.

That said, I have a hard time putting this any lower than 14th:


The City Behind the Mountains by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

NYC


View of Lower Manhattan at twilight from Port Liberte, Jersey City by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sergio_235

Monterrey Mx




























Cancun


----------



## DZH22

mia183rd said:


> Your top 3 are accurate but the rest seem to be a bit out of order, here's a little help with your US cities
> 
> 
> http://www.rsvlts.com/2013/09/30/best-skylines-america/


This list is based solely on the number of 500'+ buildings in the city. There are a lot of ways to judge a skyline.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> This list is based solely on the number of 500'+ buildings in the city. There are a lot of ways to judge a skyline.


That list is certainly the least subjective way to judge a skyline. We can all argue personal preferences until we're blue in the face.


----------



## Denjiro

NYC


Bleu Électrique / Electric Blue #2 by mr.letof, on Flickr


Gratte-Ciel / Skyscrapers by mr.letof, on Flickr


Bleu Électrique / Electric Blue #1 by mr.letof, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

I like this photo of Vancouver a lot. I have no issue with all the glass condos. It's just that they are so short. If they were all over 150 meters tall. That would make a big difference to me as far as how I would rank Vancouver.


----------



## QuantumX

*Quantum's Best North American Skylines*
#1 New York
#2 Chicago
#3 Toronto
#4 Panama City
#5 Miami
#6 Houston
#7 Los Angeles
#8 San Francisco
#9 Atlanta
#10 Dallas
#11 Calgary
#12 Mexico City
#13 Philadelphia
#14 Seattle
#15 Vancouver
#16 Boston
#17 Minneapolis
#18 Montreal
#19 Charlotte
#20 Pittsburgh


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> I like this photo of Vancouver a lot. I have no issue with all the glass condos. It's just that they are so short. If they were all over 150 meters tall. That would make a big difference to me as far as how I would rank Vancouver.


There is only 1 building over 150m in that (admittedly nice) photo and it needs a spire to get there. The mass is impressive, but no individually great towers there. Certainly nothing that would stand out if placed in any of the other cities on my list.

I think I also tend to favor skylines dominated by office towers over residential. It's what I grew up with in the Northeast. I like their higher floor-to-ceiling heights and lack of balconies, among other things. They also usually look "cleaner". It's why I put Montreal and Calgary ahead of Vancouver, and also partially why I have some other "high quantity" skylines so low. In the case of a couple prominent, high quantity southern skylines, I rank them low because I think they are kitschy and ugly. Ugly ugly ugly. Like a shorter, fatter, but every bit as tacky version of Dubai. Tough to get excited about a bunch of new 150m+ buildings if they all look gross.


----------



## jvitor2012

I like the North American skyline, are fascinating! :yes:

Hello everybody, my name is João(Jonh) and i am from Brazil. :hi:


----------



## QuantumX

jvitor2012 said:


> I like the North American skyline, are fascinating! :yes:
> 
> Hello everybody, my name is João(Jonh) and i am from Brazil. :hi:


:wave::cheers1:


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> There is only 1 building over 150m in that (admittedly nice) photo and it needs a spire to get there. The mass is impressive, but no individually great towers there. Certainly nothing that would stand out if placed in any of the other cities on my list.


This why I couldn't rank Vancouver any higher than I did.^^ I ranked it higher than you though because of it's overall impact. 

The skylines of Houston and Los Angeles are watered down by the fact that the cities are both so huge that many of their tall buildings are scattered throughout the city rather than giving greater depth and density to their downtown. 



DZH22 said:


> I think I also tend to favor skylines dominated by office towers over residential. It's what I grew up with in the Northeast. I like their higher floor-to-ceiling heights and lack of balconies, among other things. They also usually look "cleaner". It's why I put Montreal and Calgary ahead of Vancouver, and also partially why I have some other "high quantity" skylines so low. In the case of a couple prominent, high quantity southern skylines, I rank them low because I think they are kitschy and ugly. Ugly ugly ugly. Like a shorter, fatter, but every bit as tacky version of Dubai. Tough to get excited about a bunch of new 150m+ buildings if they all look gross.


Lots of people prefer office towers over residential for the same reason you do, but I find very tall residential towers with balconies to be rather futuristic. Only fairly recent advances in structural engineering have made very tall buildings with balconies possible because it was feared that the increased wind load caused by the balconies would rip the building apart. Now it's possible to make more precise computer calculations as to how much a very tall building with balconies can take in a windstorm. Very tall residential buildings represent advancement in skyscaper architecture. Being able to live very high above the ground and go outside is very appealing to me and a lot of people. That's why you can find so many very tall balconied buildings in cities where the weather permits.



DZH22 said:


> Early 2014 rankings:
> 1. NYC
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> .....
> ......
> .....
> ......
> 4. LA
> 5. Philly
> 6. Atlanta
> 7. Houston
> 8. Boston
> 9. Seattle
> 10. San Francisco
> 11. Panama City
> 12. Dallas
> 13. Miami
> 14. Montreal
> 15. Calgary
> 16. Pittsburgh
> 17. Mexico City
> 18. Minneapolis
> 19. Vancouver
> 20. Detroit
> 21. Charlotte
> 22. Denver
> 23. Cleveland
> 
> Obviously there is a lot of separation between the top 3 and the rest of the crowd.
> 
> Before you complain that City X has more skyscrapers than City Y and therefore should be higher, I also consider overall height, depth, density/proximity, QUALITY (especially at the top), and layout.


----------



## mia183rd

DZH22 said:


> There is only 1 building over 150m in that (admittedly nice) photo and it needs a spire to get there. The mass is impressive, but no individually great towers there. Certainly nothing that would stand out if placed in any of the other cities on my list.
> 
> I think I also tend to favor skylines dominated by office towers over residential. It's what I grew up with in the Northeast. I like their higher floor-to-ceiling heights and lack of balconies, among other things. They also usually look "cleaner". It's why I put Montreal and Calgary ahead of Vancouver, and also partially why I have some other "high quantity" skylines so low. In the case of a couple prominent, high quantity southern skylines, I rank them low because I think they are kitschy and ugly. Ugly ugly ugly. Like a shorter, fatter, but every bit as tacky version of Dubai. Tough to get excited about a bunch of new 150m+ buildings if they all look gross.



Right, and this coming from a guy who lives in a city that's tallest residential tower is 135M lol and talks about others being short and fat :lol: 

It must be tough to get excited about a city with little to no new construction, don't hate, congratulate, like we would do for you


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I like this photo of Vancouver a lot. I have no issue with all the glass condos. It's just that they are so short. If they were all over 150 meters tall. That would make a big difference to me as far as how I would rank Vancouver.


Vancouver is very photogenic and agree about the height. I'm wondering how much longer they can continue building stumps. The peninsula on which their downtown sits is close to built out. If they want to grow they have nowhere to go except up. Btw, it's Pittsburg*h*.


----------



## DZH22

mia183rd said:


> Right, and this coming from a guy who lives in a city that's tallest residential tower is 135M lol and talks about others being short and fat :lol:
> 
> It must be tough to get excited about a city with little to no new construction, don't hate, congratulate, like we would do for you


18 buildings here over 150m. Currently have a 190m residential U/C and 3 more (all residential) buildings over 180m fully approved and all expected to start within the next 1-2 years. 

Also our current tallest residential is 145m. It's the tallest blue glass one in this pic and actually looks pretty good and uses high quality material. I am not a fan of the 2 residential buildings in the front left of this, and if they were twice as tall it doesn't mean I would suddenly call them good. They would just be more prominent pieces of crap.



Boston has also been "booming" for a couple years now on the lower levels, with an absolute ton of filler construction up to around 300'. These upcoming taller buildings (9 total from 400'-691' fully approved and expected to be built imminently, with more proposals on the table) will be a huge boost to an area already full of cranes.


In the below pic I love Wachovia (or whatever it's called now), the concrete brute in the background to the left of it, the Miami Tower which I think I can just see peaking out to the left of that, and am also a pretty big fan of that blue and green glass office tower. The 8 or so buildings in the foreground are absolutely awful, and the type that would be thinner, taller, and unabashedly criticized were they built in Dubai. The vast majority of buildings I truly like in the Miami skyline were all built in the 70's and 80's. That's why i rank it lower than its size. Even though many of these new buildings are huge, I wouldn't want them in my city or within 1000 miles of it.

(however, to defend it a little, the red-topped building towards the right is pretty cool, and I am marginally positive towards the 3 blocky blue glass towers to the left with the white grids)



QuantumX said:


>


----------



## QuantumX

mia183rd said:


> It must be tough to get excited about a city with little to no new construction, don't hate, congratulate, like we would do for you


I know! Be happy another North American city is in the process of getting a world-class skyline! 



isaidso said:


> Vancouver is very photogenic and agree about the height. I'm wondering how much longer they can continue building stumps. The peninsula on which their downtown sits is close to built out. If they want to grow they have nowhere to go except up.


But doesn't Vancouver also have height restrictions because of aviation interests?



isaidso said:


> Btw, it's Pittsburg*h*.


Thanks!


----------



## DZH22

Whether y'all agree with my list or not, everything on it is at least defensible. It's not like I said something like....
1. Hartford
2. Raleigh
3. NYC
4. Boston
5. Jacksonville
6. Winnipeg
7. Shanghai


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> In the below pic I love Wachovia (or whatever it's called now), the concrete brute in the background to the left of it, the Miami Tower which I think I can just see peaking out to the left of that, and am also a pretty big fan of that blue and green glass office tower. The 8 or so buildings in the foreground are absolutely awful, and the type that would be thinner, taller, and unabashedly criticized were they built in Dubai.


Wachovia became Wells Fargo and consolidated into the blue/green glass tower. The tallest tower in my photo, which was Wachovia, has now gone back to its original name when it opened back in 1984 - Southeast Financial Center and remains my favorite building in Miami after 3 decades. It was designed by the prestigious architectural firm of Skidmore, Owings, and Merrill, btw. The Miami Tower was designed by I. M. Pei out of New York. We were lucky to get these two bulidings when we did, and they have aged well.

The buildings in the foreground on Brickell Key we pretty much all hate down here too, along with the three across the river from it. We're left wondering what the hell were they thinking. 

Hopefully, we will get better designs in this decade with the condo madness of the last decade gone and a more substantial boom based on real demand underway in this decade.



DZH22 said:


> Whether y'all agree with my list or not, everything on it is at least defensible.


One way your list is defensible is in that just about all of the cities you've placed above Miami, except for Boston and San Francisco, there are more buildings over 200 meters tall if that is a criterion any one wants to use, and San Francisco's skyline is complimented by its suspension bridges. Miami has a ton of buildings in the 150-200 meter height range, but only 3 above 200 meters. That will change in this decade starting this year.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, USA*


San Francisco from Twin Peaks by Sarmu, on Flickr


San Francisco view from Protero Hill by Rafael Ramirez Photographer, on Flickr


San Francisco, on and on... by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## rafark

DZH22 said:


> Early 2014 rankings:
> 1. NYC
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> .....
> ......
> .....
> ......
> 4. LA
> 5. Philly
> 6. Atlanta
> 7. Houston
> 8. Boston
> 9. Seattle
> 10. San Francisco
> 11. Panama City
> 12. Dallas
> 13. Miami
> 14. Montreal
> 15. Calgary
> 16. Pittsburgh
> 17. Mexico City
> 18. Minneapolis
> 19. Vancouver
> 20. Detroit
> 21. Charlotte
> 22. Denver
> 23. Cleveland
> 
> Obviously there is a lot of separation between the top 3 and the rest of the crowd.
> 
> Before you complain that City X has more skyscrapers than City Y and therefore should be higher, I also consider overall height, depth, density/proximity, *QUALITY (especially at the top)*, and layout.


Then why the ***** is doing Panama in that list?


----------



## DZH22

rafark said:


> Then why the ***** is doing Panama in that list?


There are many factors that go into judging a skyline. Panama City has the quantity and height to sit comfortably as the #4 skyline in North America. Obviously, I ranked it much lower than that. Check this out. It's not perfect, but probably the best mathematical ranking system I know of. You'll see Panama City's skyline is almost the size of Toronto.

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## rafark

DZH22 said:


> There are many factors that go into judging a skyline. Panama City has the quantity and height to sit comfortably as the #4 skyline in North America. Obviously, I ranked it much lower than that. Check this out. It's not perfect, but probably the best mathematical ranking system I know of. You'll see Panama City's skyline is almost the size of Toronto.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


Height and quantity are amazing, but the quality of the skyscrapers it's not something I'd call beautiful, or at least acceptable; it's like a mini-Dubai. The changes the city have had over the past years are outstanding, and have brought really positive things to the city, which I'm glad, but in terms of skyline, I


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> But doesn't Vancouver also have height restrictions because of aviation interests?


Their height restrictions have to do with protecting view planes of the mountains enjoyed by wealthy condo owners. It's not about safety or protecting views for regular Vancouverites. 

You can only see the mountains if you look down a street canyon that terminates on the water with the mountains in the distance. This is all about catering to a few rich people to the detriment of the overall city.

They already have absurdly high real estate prices, but continue to build stumps. If these 30 floor residential buildings were built 120 floors instead, housing would be far more affordable. Eventually city planners will have to come to their senses.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*









Panoramica Ciudad de Panama-Reducida by Bernai Velarde, on Flickr


Panama Skyline by chexuhr, on Flickr


Panama Skyline hdr by Insology.com, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Their height restrictions have to do with protecting view planes of the mountains enjoyed by wealthy condo owners. It's not about safety or protecting views for regular Vancouverites.
> 
> You can only see the mountains if you look down a street canyon that terminates on the water with the mountains in the distance. This is all about catering to a few rich people to the detriment of the overall city.
> 
> They already have absurdly high real estate prices, but continue to build stumps. If these 30 floor residential buildings were built 120 floors instead, housing would be far more affordable. Eventually city planners will have to come to their senses.


That's ashame, because some very tall towers would look spectacular against that natural scenery!


----------



## isaidso

It will happen eventually or Vancouver's growth will come screeching to a halt due to a market no one can afford to live in.


----------



## Taller Better

jvitor2012 said:


> I like the North American skyline, are fascinating! :yes:
> 
> Hello everybody, my name is João(Jonh) and i am from Brazil. :hi:


Hi!


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> Hi!


:wave:


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary, Alberta*



http://digitalartist.smugmug.com/Galleries/Calgary/


----------



## Denjiro

*Toronto, Ontario*


Hey ducks, you are in my shot! by Jackman Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> It's not perfect, but probably the best mathematical ranking system I know of. You'll see Panama City's skyline is almost the size of Toronto.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


I find that resource offers an excellent starting point. Statistics strip out personal preferences so one can see how subjective criteria like architecture, quality, familiarity, and iconic structures alter our views. 

I thought I'd compile a list of north America's *biggest* skylines from that study:

01. New York
02. Chicago
03. Toronto
04. Panama City
05. Miami

06. Houston
07. Los Angeles
08. Atlanta
09. Mexico City
10. San Francisco

11. Las Vegas
12. Dallas
13. Philadelphia
14. Calgary
15. Boston

16. Seattle
17. Vancouver
18. Montreal
19. Honolulu
20. Minneapolis


----------



## mia183rd

DZH22 said:


> 18 buildings here over 150m. Currently have a 190m residential U/C and 3 more (all residential) buildings over 180m fully approved and all expected to start within the next 1-2 years.
> 
> Wow :applause:
> 
> 
> Also our current tallest residential is 145m. It's the tallest blue glass one in this pic and actually looks pretty good and uses high quality material. I am not a fan of the 2 residential buildings in the front left of this, and if they were twice as tall it doesn't mean I would suddenly call them good. They would just be more prominent pieces of crap.
> 
> I thought your tallest residential building was 135 M based on this link
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=145
> 
> 
> Thanks to you I now know the tallest residential building is 145M, once again lets give it up :applause:
> 
> 
> Boston has also been "booming" for a couple years now on the lower levels, with an absolute ton of filler construction up to around 300'. These upcoming taller buildings (9 total from 400'-691' fully approved and expected to be built imminently, with more proposals on the table) will be a huge boost to an area already full of cranes.
> 
> Again congrats :applause:
> 
> 
> In the below pic I love Wachovia (or whatever it's called now), the concrete brute in the background to the left of it, the Miami Tower which I think I can just see peaking out to the left of that, and am also a pretty big fan of that blue and green glass office tower. The 8 or so buildings in the foreground are absolutely awful, and the type that would be thinner, taller, and unabashedly criticized were they built in Dubai. The vast majority of buildings I truly like in the Miami skyline were all built in the 70's and 80's. That's why i rank it lower than its size. Even though many of these new buildings are huge, I wouldn't want them in my city or within 1000 miles of it.
> 
> Appreciate the props but about the buildings in the foreground, they are built on a small island just off our downtown streets and were built to be a bit different, whole different feel / vibe like small village off the busy streets a small get away for those residents, they have no office towers like you enjoy, just residential, 2 of the buildings on that small island are taller then your tallest residential building at 145 M maybe that's where your jealousy comes into play
> 
> 
> (however, to defend it a little, the red-topped building towards the right is pretty cool, and I am marginally positive towards the 3 blocky blue glass towers to the left with the white grids)


 
Next you make your list don't forget the facts


----------



## DZH22

mia183rd said:


> Next you make your list don't forget the facts


I didn't realize I needed to write 300 words about every city I want to rank in a personal list that is just as subjective as it is objective. I can defend the placement of any city on my list, but I'm not going to preemptively write a novel just because (random person) may not agree with me on something.


----------



## isaidso

Don't mind him. No one's list is wrong and we all prioritize different things. This is a discussion thread about 'best' north American skyline, but people need to respect other people's choices.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

QuantumX said:


> Yes, the Shanghai skyline is pretty massive, but I think Isaidso was referring to how the buildings are closer together in New York, as if they are about to create a volcanic eruption. When I first saw the New York skyline, it was silhouetted against the setting sun, and I swear I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I thought it was mountain range.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Can Miami Ever Be Like That ?? hno::nuts::lol:

Holy Cow, Batman !!, QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Flying Friend:lol:, And Miami Moderator:banana: !!

Steve, That's You Flying In A Miami Tours Seaplane Over China:lol:, :nuts:??

Geeze, Now I Know Why Only One Child Per Chinese Family, 

Where's the Airporthno: ?? In The Water :lol: ?? Planes Do Land Now On Rivers !:cheers: 
And That's a Fact !!:nuts: No Lies !!hno:hno:


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I find that resource offers an excellent starting point. Statistics strip out personal preferences so one can see how *subjective criteria* like architecture, quality, familiarity, and iconic structures alter our views.
> 
> I thought I'd compile a list of north America's *biggest* skylines from that study:
> 
> 01. New York
> 02. Chicago
> 03. Toronto
> 04. Panama City
> 05. Miami
> 
> 06. Houston
> 07. Los Angeles
> 08. Atlanta
> 09. Mexico City
> 10. San Francisco
> 
> 11. Las Vegas
> 12. Dallas
> 13. Philadelphia
> 14. Calgary
> 15. Boston
> 
> 16. Seattle
> 17. Vancouver
> 18. Montreal
> 19. Honolulu
> 20. Minneapolis


Thanks, Isaidso! At least Miami has the statistical facts in its favor, if not all this subjective stuff where people can hide all their jealousy and city-bashing hatred behind an "honest opinion." I've discovered over the years that a lot of times, if you consider where those people are from and what's going on where they live, it explains alot.


----------



## hunser

NY on Air


----------



## mia183rd

DZH22 said:


> I didn't realize I needed to write 300 words about every city I want to rank in a personal list that is just as subjective as it is objective. I can defend the placement of any city on my list, but I'm not going to preemptively write a novel just because (random person) may not agree with me on something.


What do you mean you didn't realize you had to write 300 words about every city, who said that? :lol:

You can defend your cities all you want based on other lists on this thread yours is clearly below par


----------



## isaidso

Great set hunser. Especially the last photo.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Great set hunser. Especially the last photo.


Yes, that last shot is great! I love shots that have both the Empire State Building and Bank of America in them. I love the juxtaposition of the old and the new in those shots. I'm sorry to say One World Trade Center turned out to be a disappointment for me.


----------



## QuantumX

*LOS ANGELES*


Downtown Los Angeles From A Helicopter by feculent_fugue, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*San Francisco*


----------



## isaidso

The Los Angeles skyline doesn't get the accolades it deserves. People discount it because the expect something larger for a city of 18 million. It may be small for a city that big, but it's still a good skyline. San Francisco looks denser, but it always looks stumpy to me. Transbay should fix that.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Yes, that last shot is great! I love shots that have both the Empire State Building and Bank of America in them. I love the juxtaposition of the old and the new in those shots. I'm sorry to say One World Trade Center turned out to be a disappointment for me.


The WTC was so famous that it was always going to be a tall order to design something that measured up.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> The WTC was so famous that it was always going to be a tall order to design something that measured up.


I would have preferred they continued on in the originally planned spire. What they did looks crappy and incomplete to me. I don't think it's worthy of New York.


----------



## Core Rising

isaidso said:


> I find that resource offers an excellent starting point. Statistics strip out personal preferences so one can see how subjective criteria like architecture, quality, familiarity, and iconic structures alter our views.
> 
> I thought I'd compile a list of north America's *biggest* skylines from that study:
> 
> 01. New York
> 02. Chicago
> 03. Toronto
> 04. Panama City
> 05. Miami
> 
> 06. Houston
> 07. Los Angeles
> 08. Atlanta
> 09. Mexico City
> 10. San Francisco
> 
> 11. Las Vegas
> 12. Dallas
> 13. Philadelphia
> 14. Calgary
> 15. Boston
> 
> 16. Seattle
> 17. Vancouver
> 18. Montreal
> 19. Honolulu
> 20. Minneapolis


Just goes to show that quantity alone doesn't make a good skyline. I'd take Charlotte, Denver and Pittsburgh over Honolulu any day. Still, at least people from cities with unattractive skylines have something to hold onto.


----------



## QuantumX

Core Rising said:


> Just goes to show that quantity alone doesn't make a good skyline. I'd take Charlotte, Denver and Pittsburgh over Honolulu any day. Still, at least people from cities with unattractive skylines have something to hold onto.


They have something objective and of substance to hold on to. What someone finds personally unattractive is subjective and is just their personal opinion.


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City (Paseo de la Reforma).


DSC01929 por in-dErick, en Flickr


Mexico City por tonomxbra, en Flickr


El Ángel de la Independencia por Virtual_Raider, en Flickr


Yellow Cityscape por rodrigocacho, en Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

QuantumX said:


> :wave:


oops! Forgot to link to the comment I was referring to! :clown:


----------



## rafark

Core Rising said:


> Just goes to show that quantity alone doesn't make a good skyline. I'd take Charlotte, Denver and Pittsburgh over Honolulu any day. Still, at least people from cities with unattractive skylines have something to hold onto.


+1


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

isaidso said:


> The Los Angeles skyline doesn't get the accolades it deserves. People discount it because the expect something larger for a city of 18 million. It may be small for a city that big, but it's still a good skyline. San Francisco looks denser, but it always looks stumpy to me. Transbay should fix that.


Also, people think of DT as the only skyline in LA which is not true...

*Here is Glendale skyline in the forefront with DTLA in the back
*







[/url]
GLENDALE AND LOS ANGELES DOWNTOWN by Parallel....., on Flickr

*Holywood with Wilshire on the back, LA's linear DT.
*







[/url]
the heart of entertainment! by © In 2 Making Images | °L.A., on Flickr

*Century City/Westwood with DTLA in the very back.
*







[/url]
LA Getty by jäk, on Flickr


----------



## rafark

Monterrey, Mexic


----------



## QuantumX

rafark said:


> +1


Plus one what?


----------



## rafark

QuantumX said:


> Plus one what?


^^



Core Rising said:


> quantity alone doesn't make a good skyline. .


----------



## Nouvellecosse

QuantumX said:


> That list is certainly the least subjective way to judge a skyline. We can all argue personal preferences until we're blue in the face.


Not sure I'd consider it much less subjective than any other method considering the very thing being measured (the arbitrary 500ft threshold) is entirely subjective. The only difference is that adhering to this measurement subjugates a person's own aesthetic preferences to those of whoever made that measurement a commonly used statistic. 

No doubt many of the people going by such measures would have lists that look very different if they went solely by their own aesthetic evaluations (judging the skylines by their appearance rather than having their perceptions influenced by such stats).


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA 

the car isn't supposed to be in the photo.


The Urban Outlaw's favorite 911 by I am Ted7, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Nouvellecosse said:


> Not sure I'd consider it much less subjective than any other method considering the very thing being measured (the arbitrary 500ft threshold) is entirely subjective.


No matter how you slice it, it's still something definitive that can be measured. Therefore, it cannot be entirely subjective! Some people prefer the 100-meter threshold (328 feet) because it favors cities like Sao Paula and Vancouver. Other people like the 200-meter threshold (656 feet) because they like height. Others prefer the 150-meter threshold (492 feet) because it's not too extreme either way. Where you want to start measuring is entirely subjective, but the actual numbers themselves are not.


----------



## isaidso

Core Rising said:


> Just goes to show that quantity alone doesn't make a good skyline. I'd take Charlotte, Denver and Pittsburgh over Honolulu any day. Still, at least people from cities with unattractive skylines have something to hold onto.


It doesn't make a good skyline by itself, but you do need bulk to even enter the discussion. Quantitative measures strip away subjective criteria like personal taste. I'd much rather have data backing up my claim than arguing that city 'X' belongs there because I think its buildings look nice. I suppose cities with puny skylines will always have people who think a few buildings they personally like will qualify that city for a best skyline list. 

Size isn't everything, but it does matter.


----------



## QuantumX

Core Rising said:


> Still, at least people from cities with unattractive skylines have something to hold onto.


This part of his post borders on trolling. Another statement like this from anybody gets an infraction.


----------



## isaidso

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Also, people think of DT as the only skyline in LA which is not true...


Agree. Toronto and New York are the two other cities that come to mind. They also have multiple skylines, but tend to only get judged based on their main cluster.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Agree. Toronto and New York are the two other cities that come to mind. They also have multiple skylines, but tend to only get judged based on their main cluster.


There is also Houston, which has even more land area than Los Angeles, thus has it's tall buildings all over the place and not just in downtown.


----------



## Denjiro

Miami


Sun setting behind Miami Skyline by jimbob_pgh, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Are you ready? 

Here we go ... 

kirit prajapati photography


----------



## QuantumX

*Miami Skyline and Miami International Airport*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12041826406


----------



## Bronxwood

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Also, people think of DT as the only skyline in LA which is not true...
> 
> *Here is Glendale skyline in the forefront with DTLA in the back
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> GLENDALE AND LOS ANGELES DOWNTOWN by Parallel....., on Flickr
> 
> *Holywood with Wilshire on the back, LA's linear DT.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> the heart of entertainment! by © In 2 Making Images | °L.A., on Flickr


Whoa!! Its been a while since I've been to Los Angeles, things are definitely picking up. Hollywood is becoming much more dense! Now that is what I call a skyline. For me, LA is definitely in the top 5 best skylines of North America.


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto





















Vancouver


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

Bronxwood said:


> Whoa!! Its been a while since I've been to Los Angeles, things are definitely picking up. Hollywood is becoming much more dense! Now that is what I call a skyline. For me, LA is definitely in the top 5 best skylines of North America.


Bronx, when was the last time you were in LA? Hollywood it's been transforming for quite some time now... it's going to be a long fight with the nimbys for heavier densification.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> There is also Houston, which has even more land area than Los Angeles, thus has it's tall buildings all over the place and not just in downtown.


Does it have a significant cluster besides its CBD or is it more accurate to describe it as a smattering of skyscrapers around metro Houston?


----------



## Bronxwood

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Bronx, when was the last time you were in LA? Hollywood it's been transforming for quite some time now... it's going to be a long fight with the nimbys for heavier densification.


About ten years ago. I was pretty young then, never really paid any attention to the skyline. I don't recall the larger towers to the far right, and I see there's another one rising on the left of that picture I quoted. Haven't bothered keeping up with Hollywood development. I guess that's why I got caught off guard.


----------



## Bronxwood

Vancouver looks a lot like Santiago de Chile in that last picture above.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Does it have a significant cluster besides its CBD or is it more accurate to describe it as a smattering of skyscrapers around metro Houston?


Yes, there is the Galleria area which includes the tallest building in the U.S. not in a CBD, Williams Tower. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uptown_Houston


----------



## sbarn

I think San Francisco is pretty underrated. Many people say its short and boxy, but its incredibly dense and is pretty imposing when viewed in person.


Looking Down I-280 in San Francisco, California by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


SF Skyline / Traffic by HawBone, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

http://www.flickr.com/photos/teikas/6397444963/sizes/l/in/photostream/









3338442416_50e91373e8_b by QuantumX, on Flickr

miami aerial night from brickell house pdf by Daniel Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Charlotte, North Carolina, USA*


skyline of a modern city - charlotte, north carolina, usa by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ I just LOVE the BoACC in Charlotte.


----------



## Taller Better

I have to say I had no idea what Charlotte's skyline is like, and am rather impressed by what I see!!!!!!


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> I have to say I had no idea what Charlotte's skyline is like, and am rather impressed by what I see!!!!!!


It's small, but interesting! :cheers:


----------



## Fabricio JF

I like these skylines...

*Philadelphia*








http://fineartamerica.com/featured/sunrise-over-philadelphia-liz-baronofsky.html

*Chicago*








http://xomeenaxo.tumblr.com/

*LA*








http://www.city-data.com/forum/city-vs-city/591161-skyline-competition-2-los-angeles-vs-41.html

*New York City*








http://www.nwicon.com/new-york-night-brooklyn-bridge-180.htm

*St. Louis*








http://stormhighway.com/blog2011/april211a.php


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


The Morning Of 2/9/14: It Snowed In Seattle by John Westrock, on Flickr


12th Man Flag by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Vancouver


Vancouver City Panorama by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great found! kay:





NY


Whitewash by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio JF

Montreal, Canada









Montreal by Michel Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago


We Have You Surrounded by player_pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22




----------



## Denjiro

Chicago 


This is Chicago ! by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## rafark

Mexico city


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Polar Midtown by PeteTsai, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio JF

^^
What great skyline of winter!


----------



## Fabricio JF

Houston, Texas









Houston by Ed Schipul, on Flickr


----------



## rockinmoz

*Cool San Fran shot by rjdibella.com*


----------



## rockinmoz

*Ditto*


----------



## Fabricio JF

^^
rockinmoz, great shots, but pay attention on the correct form to put the title, the author of the images and their links, to copyright purposes.


----------



## Fabricio JF

* San Diego, California*









Cruise Ships Visit Port of San Diego (October 2012) by Port of San Diego, on Flickr


----------



## caltrane74

Yellow Fever said:


> NY
> 
> 
> Polar Midtown by PeteTsai, on Flickr


Awesome picture!!


----------



## hunser

Hank Rogers


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA


Los Angeles Skyline by giuliomeinardi, on Flickr


Downtown by giuliomeinardi, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

hunser said:


> Hank Rogers


No place like it!! In my books #1 not only in North America, but in the World.


----------



## Denjiro

Toronto 


Across a Snowy Plain by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio JF

*Los Angeles*









Los Angeles 110 Fwy with downtown skyline and the Palm Trees around 6pm by Patricksmercy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*









Sunset over Miami Skyline as we left on the cruise. Amazing! by Follow jennifermeskphotography, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Thanks for finding this! It does the skyline justice.^^


----------



## GdlMty

Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico.


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City.



vista panoramica por analuciaphoto, en Flickr


_DSC7811 por rincewind1013, en Flickr


Skyline Reforma - Centro por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## natethegreatforlife

_Seattle_









Foggy Morning Sunrise & Seattle Skyline by briburt @ creattica.com









AUSTRALIAN ACCENTS CAN GET YOU ANYWHERE by jamesbrandonphotography









Seattle Morning Skyline by Mike @ tau0.wordpress.com


----------



## 1ajs

winnipeg


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


IMG_6595 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6630 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6631 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

MEXICO CITY



Hotu Matua said:


> Hola compañeros:
> 
> Aquí les traigo estas tomas aéreas que pude hacer este domingo
> El acrílico de la ventanilla tenía muchas irregularidades por lo que no pude evitar la distorsión en algunas partes de la foto.
> 
> 
> Torre Bancomer en construcción feb 2014 por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline con Torre Bancomer en construcción por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline con T Reforma en construcción (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> En esta última se aprecia muy bien la altura que lleva en relación a la de la Torre Mayor
> 
> 
> Skyline con T Bancomer closeup por Hotu Matua, en Flickr





Robr_07 said:


> Y en contaminación, ¿cómo vamos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contaminación MXC por Robanks, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Vista desde el Cerro de la Estrella]*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## desertpunk

A couple more Seattle:


Seattle 2-17-14- by Tachyonfound, on Flickr


Seattle & Elliott Bay 2-12-14 k--3 by Tachyonfound, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia*


The City of Brotherly Love by ValentinLiteratus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


Sunset Skyline 2014.02.18 by vancityhotshots, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*


Houston by Katie Haugland, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Reno, Nevada*


Reno Skyline by Hammon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I never know quite what to make of the Houston skyline. It's big, but doesn't leave much of an impression. Reno, on the other hand, has a tiny skyline but stands out.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I never know quite what to make of the Houston skyline. It's big, but doesn't leave much of an impression. Reno, on the other hand, has a tiny skyline but stands out.


I think Houston suffers from many of its skyscrapers being spread throughout the city. It would certainly make more impact if they were all downtown.


----------



## DCFC1

Dallas leaves a much more appealing aesthetic than Houston


----------



## Queen.st.east

1. NY 
2. Chicago 
3. Toronto 
4. San Francisco 
5. Panama City
6. Miami
7. Vancouver
8. LA
9. Seattle
10. Philadelphia
11. Calgary
12. Pittsburgh
... Minneapolis?

1. By a mile.
2. Chicago is so grandiose, but I don't like how it suddenly goes flat outside the core.
3. Toronto is neck and neck with Chicago, I feel. If we could build a couple supertalls and stop always cladding with green glass, I think we could be number 2 before 2020.
4. Love the density, and variance of building styles.
5. Reminds me of a mini-HK with the style of their condos.
6. Love it. So clean and warm looking.
7. Awesome density.
8. I like its skyscraper architecture. Growing and underrated.
9. Good density. 
10. Elegant.
11. An ambitious skyline. Looking forward to it's growth. 
12. Best small skyline.
13. Just can't think of any others.

I value density and artistic merit over height. Height alone isn't very important to me and I find cities like Dubai come across as lifeless and sterile. I find Mexico City too sprawling but there are some other cities there that look good. I just don't know enough about them to rank them on my list. I also find Texan skylines to appear boring and sterile.


----------



## QuantumX

Queen.st.east said:


> *I value density and artistic merit over height. Height alone isn't very important to me* and I find cities like Dubai come across as lifeless and sterile. I find Mexico City too sprawling but there are some other cities there that look good. I just don't know enough about them to rank them on my list. I also find Texan skylines to appear boring and sterile.


Keep an eye on Miami then!^^


----------



## desertpunk

*LA*


City of Angels by Kelifornia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Atianta


050/365 Dramatic Atlanta by ajbrusteinthreesixfive, on Flickr


----------



## sergio_235

My top:

1- Panamá city
2- Nueva York
3- Chicago
4- Toronto
5- Miami
___________________________

____
Ciudad de México​


----------



## λλ

New York City
Chicago
Toronto
Los Angeles
San Francisco


----------



## isaidso

What stadium is that in the right hand corner of that Atlanta photo?


----------



## sergio_235

isaidso said:


> What stadium is that in the right hand corner of that Atlanta photo?


quien sabe


----------



## GdlMty

Vancouver.


----------



## GdlMty

Guanajuato. :grumpy:


----------



## isaidso

sergio_235 said:


> quien sabe


I google 'quien sabe stadium' and got nothing.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> I google 'quien sabe stadium' and got nothing.


"quien sabe" is not the name of the stadium, it means "who knows" :lol: :nuts:


----------



## irving1903

isaidso said:


> What stadium is that in the right hand corner of that Atlanta photo?


Georgia Tech's Bobby Dodd !!


----------



## sergio_235

GdlMty said:


> Guanajuato. :grumpy:


no te da verguenza postear eso frente a ciudades con decenas y decenas de edificios altos mas de 200 metros hno:


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> "quien sabe" is not the name of the stadium, it means "who knows" :lol: :nuts:


No wonder! I really need to learn some basic Spanish. All I know is 'ola'. :doh:



irving1903 said:


> Georgia Tech's Bobby Dodd !!


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


December Ice In Toronto Harbour by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## softee

Toronto again.


Riding at -7 celsius - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

MDguy said:


> I never realized Charlotte has such a long way to go as far as infill goes. There are so many more parking lots than I realized


It's the footprint for a city of over 1 million. The lots will be filled in 10 years.


----------



## betoo74

*Skyline Santa Fe Ciudad de Mexico*


----------



## RaymondHood

Excellent map -- very informative.


----------



## RaymondHood

Charlotte should get the International Parking Lot Award.


----------



## hunser

Mihai Andritoiu


----------



## isaidso

desertpunk said:


> It's the footprint for a city of over 1 million. The lots will be filled in 10 years.


City populations are very deceptive. Metro populations give a far more accurate account of the actual number of people that live in a certain place. Charlotte is better described as a place with 2.4 million people. It's the same size as Vancouver.

Considering Charlotte's population, the skyline is quite small.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Considering Charlotte's population, the skyline is quite small.


Agreed! But Charlotte does have better looking skyscrapers than what we have.


----------



## DZH22

Boston, classy and expansive


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ I'm looking forward to see Boston for the first time, can't wait for the winter's end.


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago 



022814_40se_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> City populations are very deceptive. Metro populations give a far more accurate account of the actual number of people that live in a certain place. Charlotte is better described as a place with 2.4 million people. It's the same size as Vancouver.
> 
> Considering Charlotte's population, the skyline is quite small.


The city has grown very rapidly, in a typical sprawl pattern. That's currently the path of least resistance. When that reverses, it will go vertical. But people moving to North Carolina seek the ideal of the pretty yard and front porch. Not many choose to be jammed into ugly condo towers.


----------



## DZH22

Couple more Boston



High powered zoom with Cambridge in the foreground


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

My current Top 30:

1. New York (10)
2. Chicago (9.3)
3. Toronto (8.9)
4. Los Angeles (8.6)
5. Panama City (8.6)
6. Seattle (8.5)
7. Houston (8.5)
8. Vancouver (8.5)
9. Miami (8.4)
10. Philadelphia (8.4)
11. San Francisco (8.4)
12. Atlanta (8.4)
13. Minneapolis (8.4)
14. Dallas (8.3)
15. Calgary (8.3)
16. Mexico City (8.2)
17. Charlotte (8.2)
18. Boston (8.1)
19. Pittsburgh (8.1)
20. Montreal (8.0)
21. Las Vegas (7.9)
22. Cleveland (7.9)
23. Denver (7.8)
24. Cincinnati (7.8)
25. Columbus (7.8)
26. Austin (7.7)
27. Guadalajara (7.7)
28. San Diego (7.7)
29. Buffalo (7.6)
30. Tampa (7.6)


----------



## isaidso

^^ I quite enjoyed looking at your choices. Well done. A points system shows how close a lot of your choices are. #20 is only .5 points out of 6th spot. I'm curious, how far back would you put Mississauga, Newark, Honolulu, Detroit, Indianapolis, Kansas City, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Nashville, St. Louis, and Niagara Falls?

I agree with the separation you put between #1, #2, #3, and #4. After that it's very tight.



desertpunk said:


> The city has grown very rapidly, in a typical sprawl pattern. That's currently the path of least resistance. When that reverses, it will go vertical. But people moving to North Carolina seek the ideal of the pretty yard and front porch. Not many choose to be jammed into ugly condo towers.


I heard that historically the desire for lots of space is strongest in the US south. Is there truth to that? Btw, most people prefer single detached housing but in places like Manhattan and Toronto that's just not possible. In my neighbourhood not only are single detached houses scarce, but I'd need $2-3 million if one of them came up for sale. The only one on my street was listed at $4 million last summer. I'd love to own it, but .....

Condos are usually an indicator that an area is very expensive, and by extension, highly sought after.


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Agreed! But Charlotte does have better looking skyscrapers than what we have.


I agree with that. Charlotte's looks better from many angles, but that aerial is still a shock.


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> I heard that historically the desire for lots of space is strongest in the US south. Is there truth to that? Btw, most people prefer single detached housing but in places like Manhattan and Toronto that's just not possible. In my neighbourhood not only are single detached houses scarce, but I'd need $2-3 million if one of them came up for sale.
> 
> Condos are usually an indicator that an area is very expensive, and by extension, highly sought after.


It's very true that for generations in the South people have preferred the classic detached house with a yard. And to this day many consider urban highrises as ugly. But the sprawl can only go so far, even in places where there are few constraints to development. Atlanta is rebalancing towards the core but it's young apartment renters and buyers driving the trend. In 20 years these cities should be looking more like their cold climate peers. As for price, both houses and condos are still soft in cities like Atlanta so when things tighten up, they should rise together but for now, there are shocking deals on highrise penthouses in Atlanta. 

Highrise living is fairly new to Charlotte so the emphasis is much more on lifestyle than necessity. Builders really have to deliver high-finish units to perk up sales. In Atlanta, condos were built as trophy properties on a par with those in NYC or Chicago. When the 2008 bust occurred, these properties took a massive hit. Right now apartments are what's booming with just a hint of a return to the condo market.


----------



## isaidso

Your comments echoed my suspicions. Charlotte is likely at the point where they're bumping up against how far it should sprawl. You see a similar evolution in a city's growth in Canadian cities, but we tend to be culturally more open to density. We also tend to have urban planning policies that encourage it. The result is that cities in Canada start re-balancing with downtown condo towers at a far earlier stage in their development. They're certainly not as endearing as a detached house, but they do create great downtowns packed with life/people. Even metropolitan areas below 500,000 have urban plans in force that encourage density in nodes.

That said, many still idealize the detached house with the white picket fence but it's financially out of reach in most cities here. You have to go to towns or rural areas to get that these days... unless you're wealthy.


----------



## QuantumX

*Chicago!*



JuanPaulo said:


> Braving the cold by snejana.iordanova, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

Baltimore


Down St. Paul, Baltimore by urbanfeel, on Flickr


----------



## Bronxwood

How dare no one stick up for Detroit. 











http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=4606522#post4606522









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=206793


----------



## isaidso

Bronxwood said:


> How dare no one stick up for Detroit.


I did just 7 posts up, Post #3236!


----------



## Bronxwood

I meant in terms of visual content. Detroit has got an amazing cluster downtown as I have already shown above. Definitely the best in the Midwest, after Chicago.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice!! :drool:


----------



## isaidso

Detroit has tons of fabulous old buildings. I wish we could transplant a few of those under used ones here.


----------



## QuantumX

Bronxwood said:


> I meant in terms of visual content. Detroit has got an amazing cluster downtown as I have already shown above. Definitely the best in the Midwest, after Chicago.


I really like this one a lot.









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=4606522#post4606522


----------



## Denjiro

NYC 



Untitled by NilsPix, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Bronxwood said:


> Detroit has got an amazing cluster downtown as I have already shown above. Definitely the best in the Midwest, after Chicago.


I would put it 3rd behind Minneapolis, and I think most people here would agree with me. However, in terms of older building stock, Detroit absolutely has among the best in the country. Will there EVER be another substantial tower built downtown? I don't ever expect to see it in my lifetime, and I'm hoping I still have ~50 years in front of me.

It's too bad it isn't feasible to move some of those unused skyscrapers to other cities. If I could, I would airlift the Book Tower up to Boston. We would probably convert it into condos/apartments here. It certainly wouldn't languish as a shell of itself for years upon years....


----------



## isaidso

*The Big Smoke*


Snowy Toronto Skyline by IreneF2, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

isaidso said:


> ^^ I quite enjoyed looking at your choices. Well done. A points system shows how close a lot of your choices are. #20 is only .5 points out of 6th spot. I'm curious, how far back would you put Mississauga, Newark, Honolulu, Detroit, Indianapolis, Kansas City, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Nashville, St. Louis, and Niagara Falls?
> 
> I agree with the separation you put between #1, #2, #3, and #4. After that it's very tight.


Thanks for the comment, mate.  
I actually forgot about Detroit! I made a longer list and included the cities you mentioned: 

1. New York (10)
2. Chicago (9.3)
3. Toronto (8.9)
4. Los Angeles (8.6)
5. Panama City (8.6)
6. Seattle (8.5)
7. Houston (8.5)
8. Vancouver (8.5)
9. Miami (8.4)
10. Philadelphia (8.4)
11. San Francisco (8.4)
12. Atlanta (8.4)
13. Minneapolis (8.4)
14. Dallas (8.3)
15. Calgary (8.3)
16. Mexico City (8.2)
17. Charlotte (8.2)
_Mississauga, Toronto_ (8.2)
18. Boston (8.1)
19. Pittsburgh (8.1)
20. Montreal (8.0)
21. Las Vegas (7.9)
22. Cleveland (7.9)
23. Denver (7.8)
24. Cincinnati (7.8)
25. Detroit (7.8)
26. Columbus (7.8)
27. Austin (7.7)
_Jersey City/Newark, New York_ (7.7)
28. Guadalajara (7.7)
29. San Diego (7.7)
30. Buffalo (7.6)
31. Tampa (7.6)
32. Nashville (7.6)
33. Kansas City (7.6)
34. Edmonton (7.5)
35. Honolulu (7.4) 
36. New Orleans (7.4)
37. Indianapolis (7.4)
38. Raleigh (7.3)
39. Baltimore (7.2)
40. Oklahoma City (7.1)
41. St. Louis (7.1)
42. Portland (7.1)
43. Milwaukee (7.0)
44. Corpus Christi (7.0)
45. Winnipeg (6.9) 
46. San Antonio (6.9)
47. Niagara Falls (6.8)
48. Des Moines (6.7)
49. Acapulco (6.6)
50. Providence (6.6)


----------



## isaidso

Nice list. Btw, Newark is in New Jersey.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Thank you. I know, but I didn't count it seperately as I see it as part of the New York skyline.


----------



## sergio_55

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Thanks for the comment, mate.
> I actually forgot about Detroit! I made a longer list and included the cities you mentioned:
> 
> 1. New York (10)
> 2. Chicago (9.3)
> 3. Toronto (8.9)
> 4. Los Angeles (8.6)
> 5. Panama City (8.6)
> 6. Seattle (8.5)


I didn't know panama now is on north america
thanks for the tip:cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*


16816 - Sunday Morning, Houston, Texas by GeneInman.com, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ That tall building centre left looks like someone superimposed another image on top of it. :weird:



sergio_55 said:


> I didn't know panama now is on north america
> thanks for the tip:cheers:


Always has been. Well now you know.


----------



## Airman Kris™

QuantumX said:


> I really like this one a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=4606522#post4606522


I was just going to say that. This shows perfectly the classic design of the older rises blended with the more modern designs. Placement is perfection! 

Now if only they could cut the grass and turn the street lights on :banana:


----------



## Bronxwood

Hey I posted that pic. Nice move Quantumx, robbing me of all my 'likes', I see.. :colbert:

; )



DZH22 said:


> I would put it 3rd behind Minneapolis, and I think most people here would agree with me. However, in terms of older building stock, Detroit absolutely has among the best in the country. Will there EVER be another substantial tower built downtown? I don't ever expect to see it in my lifetime, and I'm hoping I still have ~50 years in front of me.
> 
> It's too bad it isn't feasible to move some of those unused skyscrapers to other cities. If I could, I would airlift the Book Tower up to Boston. We would probably convert it into condos/apartments here. It certainly wouldn't languish as a shell of itself for years upon years....


I've forgotten all about Minneapolis. I would still place it after Detroit though. Pictures like the one above speak for themselves. Detroit has a very gothic, art deco flair that's very unique and recognizable . Its really not always about who has the most skyscrapers, at least not to me. Just look at Pittsburgh as another example, teeny skyline yet has a very beautiful set of wonderfully placed skyscrapers making it easily stand out from the rest.


----------



## koolio

Would like to see more pictures of Baltimore. Looks like a splendid city.


----------



## QuantumX

Bronxwood said:


> Hey I posted that pic. Nice move Quantumx, robbing me of all my 'likes', I see.. :colbert:


That wasn't my intention of course. Maybe you should have posted the one splendid pic by itself. :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> ^^ That tall building centre left looks like someone superimposed another image on top of it. :weird:


I'll never understand the thinking behind that tower's (Texaco Heritage plaza) design. It's like a Cecil B. deMille stage set plunked down on top of a bland glass box. I wonder how many other half-Pomo towers exist around the world?


----------



## desertpunk

koolio said:


> Would like to see more pictures of Baltimore. Looks like a splendid city.


Baltimore was always a working class town which is why it never sprouted many tall towers even as it swelled to nearly a million people 65 years ago. Now, it has a nice skyline for a city of 621,000. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ochillo

*Monterrey*​






















































*Guadalajara*​


----------



## Airman Kris™

*Denver , Colorado *
http://www.flickr.com/photos/113758...PoH-jJgAYY-jJeM6n-jJg6zW-jJfQEL-jJfTPG-jJg57q


Photo by Janet Koelling on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is Denver usually above freezing in winter or is it too far north?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Edmonton


Runway Lights Out - The End by WherezJeff, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Vancouver 



The Olympic Cauldron and the 9 O'Clock Gun by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rafark

Mexico City


----------



## Airman Kris™

isaidso said:


> Is Denver usually above freezing in winter or is it too far north?


2 months out of the year Denver averages highs _above_ freezing . December and January is when old-man winter takes it's toll on Denver.


----------



## isaidso

^^ I see, thank you.



Yellow Fever said:


> Edmonton


Edmonton's skyline looks set to undergo its biggest transformation ever. Its largely off the north American radar, but it will become part of the conversation before the decade is out. 

The Edmontonian alone (278m) would bump the skyline squarely into the top 30 and rank as western Canada's tallest building. The developments in and around the new NHL arena could bump it as high as #18-19 imo. Looks like they're not content to let Calgary get all the attention.


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## isaidso

My 2025 north American top 20

01. New York
02. Toronto
03. Chicago
04. Miami
05. San Francisco

06. Los Angeles
07. Panama City
08. Calgary
09. Houston
10. Seattle

11. Vancouver
12. Montreal
13. Mexico City
14. Atlanta
15. Philadelphia

16. Dallas
17. Edmonton
18. Minneapolis
19. Mississauga
20. Boston


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia*


IMG_2760.jpg by dfsimola, on Flickr


----------



## ochillo

desertpunk said:


> *Philadelphia*
> 
> 
> IMG_2760.jpg by dfsimola, on Flickr


cream cheese:|


----------



## DZH22

Boston


----------



## Roger 2

Really nice pictures !! 
I love it :banana:

(Sorry, no links permitted on your first post)


----------



## yukatan_boy

Mexico City

*by riveraconde*


----------



## DZH22




----------



## QuantumX

*www.grossmanphoto.com
*


----------



## QuantumX

*marcoserna.com*


----------



## QuantumX

La Ciudad de México puede participar?


Santa Fe México​


----------



## ochillo

:| Eso lo postie yo. porque me robas mis comentarios? hno:


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea, but I also don't exactly "approve" of these suburban skylines. It's just lipstick on a pig as far as I'm concerned. Mississauga in particular was one of the most sterile, god-awful places I have ever visited, improving skyline or not. It's an anti-urban wasteland and I despair for humanity if that is the direction we are going for globalized development.


A lot of people feel that way about Mississauga. It was built around the automobile, but even Mississauga is making attempts to build a proper city core, build better transit, and pedestrianize as much as possible. They have a lot of work ahead of them, but it is getting consistently better.

Suburban skyline thread? I'd be in favour of that.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Suburban skyline thread? I'd be in favour of that.


Would you mind make one for us?


----------



## piwejimenez

*DISCUSS: Best North American Skyline*

Houston




















By me. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Would you mind make one for us?


Alright.


----------



## rockinmoz

*Boston*


----------



## isaidso

Great Boston pic!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Philly









https://www.flickr.com/photos/valentinian/13298944153/in/contacts/


----------



## Taller Better

DZH22 said:


> But that whole area had all the charm of going to the dentist.


:lol: That made me laugh out loud! Talk about descriptive! hehe..


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Core Rising said:


> Forget Sunny Isles Beach. Take the sea out of the picture and what you have left wouldn't look out of place as a suburb of Moscow.


Coincidentally, this corner of Miami is called Little Moscow because of it's large and growing Russian speaking community.


----------



## doguorsi2

I just came up to Portland from LA. First of all, let me tell you that Portland is an amazing city. You guys have to see this city at least once if you live in the US. The skyline is not a Chicago level one but it is very pretty and very well planned. It is very lively on the street level. There are a lot of pubs, cafes, restaurants, bookstores and galleries so it is always active unlike many other cities.


----------



## isaidso

Over processed, but still a good shot. 


Toronto - The End Is Near! by Thomas Kolodziej Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rafark

Mexico City. 











Old pic.


----------



## DZH22




----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> New York tops ..
> 
> Then Chicago..
> 
> 
> Loads of North American cities have nice photogenic cores then just collapse into a desert of carparks and malls and residential stuff lol
> 
> European cities have greater density.


 I agree with you completely. I mean, NY is still well regarding the density of the city outside of Manhattan. But Chicago looks outside the skyscraper districts like a lunar landscape.

The same applies to many other cities in america.


----------



## nomarandlee

KlausDiggy said:


> I agree with you completely. I mean, NY is still well regarding the density of the city outside of Manhattan. But Chicago looks outside the skyscraper districts like a lunar landscape.
> 
> The same applies to many other cities in america.


That is changing though. In the next 10-25 years the few miles surrounding downtown Chicago in nearly every direction will be considerably more dense by just about any standard. In the last ten years Chicago added more residents to its downtown then any downtown in the US (including New York). This is only continuing at a steady pace. 

Chicago has always done well with its lake front emanating from the city but the rest of the surrounding area around the downtown has been interspersed and cut off with expressways, public housing, manufacturing, institutional buildings (convention center etc.) and a number of _HUGE_ rail yards and rail corridors from over the last 50-150 years. This has severed the downtown off from its nearby neighborhoods compared to other downtowns. 

There has been a lot of repurposing land to make it more residential friendly in the past twenty years. Like I said earlier though the near South and West sides especially are rebounding in a BIG way though and have rapidly added development after development so that in a decade downtown Chicago will feel much more continuous, seamless, and integrated in nearly all directions.


----------



## rocky2

New York is just the best

then I like Seattle, LA, Vancouver, Detroit, Chicago, etc


----------



## GdlMty

Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Beautiful Monterrey shots! An emerging North American skyline!


----------



## Bronxwood

KlausDiggy said:


> I agree with you completely. I mean, NY is still well regarding the density of the city outside of Manhattan. But Chicago looks outside the skyscraper districts like a lunar landscape.
> 
> The same applies to many other cities in america.


Here's more of that lunar landscape for ya. Enjoy!


----------



## DZH22

One North American city that doesn't have density problems outside of the core... Boston
(I would also add NYC, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Montreal, and Baltimore to the short list)


----------



## Labtec

DCFC1 said:


> The thing is I love North American cities but they , apart from New York, only look good from certain photographic angles... As beautiful as that is tho !
> 
> European cities have much greater density ect ..
> 
> Comparing London with Chicago for example .. Chicago pulls all the women with those beautiful shots .. but look more closely and london seems and is much much bigger and varied ...


For proper comparisons it should be London vs NYC, Birmingham vs LA, Manchester vs Chicago, etc.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Rather London vs NY, Berlin vs. LA and Paris vs Chicago.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City


----------



## Labtec

Downtown Atlanta to Buckhead:









Downtown Atlanta by bnewb42, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/gudaev/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/gudaev/


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


Flickr 上 TIA International Photography 的 Well There’s Always San Francisco to Remind Me. . .


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, Florida*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/edk7/13704633485


https://www.flickr.com/photos/therealchrislyn/13707643543


----------



## QuantumX

*MIAMI*









link


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Flickr 上 Tony Shi. 的 Ultra Distortion


----------



## Metufer

*Mexico City*









_As seen from the Chapultepec Castle_









_Torre Latinoamericana view_









_Downtown_









_Paseo de la Reforma_









_Arriving in Mexico City_


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto


----------



## GdlMty

Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, Mexico.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/mccurrya/13767001095


----------



## JuanPaulo

Boston, Massachusetts


https://www.flickr.com/photos/harryshots/13731899825


----------



## Yellow Fever

guys, remember this is a skyline thread not a travel and vocation thread.



Anyway, took this pic a few days ago.


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7610


----------



## QuantumX

*Miami Beach and Miami skyline!*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dorapuig/13786113834


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Oh My God QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Moderator Of Miami , Florida, USA Friend:banana:
The City Of Miami Almost Does Look Like New York City
Very Beautiful Photo Of What Looks Like The Hudson River surrounding Manhatten Island, With Brooklyn In The Foreground The Bottom Of Your Photo there, Very Nice :cheers:

Let's Go Miami Cranes !!:banana:


----------



## QuantumX

And it's only going to get better in the next several years. Can hardly wait for the 2015 World Almanac to see how many new projects get included.


----------



## jumogu

wow philadelphia skyline!!!:F


----------



## waldenbg

Oh, Canada









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radishpatchkid/13813478943/in/pool-blogto


----------



## isaidso

To understand why one has to understand the culture of Toronto and its history. The city's past is blue collar and industrial. Predictably, Toronto is an excruciatingly pragmatic place where modesty rules the day. That said, things are slowly changing as the city grows wealthier and opulence becomes more accepted. 

Oxford is supposedly moving forward with their Foster twins so we should get 2 super talls right there. I'm hoping for another on that plot directly east of the ACC. Toronto will get super tall buildings. We're quickly reaching a point where we'll have little choice but to start building them.

I have to admit, by the time Toronto gets around to buildings 300m+ they won't be anything special. We're likely already at the point where it's 400m+, 500m+, and 600m+ buildings that cause a stir. 300m+ buildings are so 2005.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, California*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/14079193754


----------



## softee

Faisal Shourov said:


> I wish there were more skyscraper construction outside the downtown. And the lack of supertall is pretty disappointing...don't understand why Toronto is lagging behind hno:


The 553 metre CN Tower is nothing to be ignored and First Canadian Place is a mere two metres shy of the magical "supertall" status. 

Toronto is one of the few cities in North America that actually _is_ building legit skyscrapers outside of the downtown, so I don't think we're lagging in that aspect at all.


----------



## isaidso

San Francisco will be a solid #6 for me when Transbay goes up. It's a bit of a table top skyline currently and could do with a strong peak.


----------



## Jay

I really like Toronto's skyline a lot, but even outside of Chicago and New York City there are other US. skylines that could rival it.


----------



## QuantumX

Jay said:


> I really like Toronto's skyline a lot, but even outside of Chicago and New York City there are other US. skylines that could rival it.


Like which ones?


----------



## Jay

QuantumX said:


> Like which ones?


I guess when I say rival I mean ones that are in the running. I'd probably still put Toronto as #3 after NYC and Chicago but cities like Houston, LA, Miami, Philly, SF and a few others are rising pretty fast. 

They of course lack a 500 meter structure like the CN tower though.


----------



## QuantumX

Jay said:


> I guess when I say rival I mean ones that are in the running. I'd probably still put Toronto as #3 after NYC and Chicago but cities like Houston, LA, Miami, Philly, SF and a few others are rising pretty fast.
> 
> They of course lack a 500 meter structure like the CN tower though.


Whether a US city has a 500 meter structure like the CN tower or not, I don't see Toronto standing still long enough for other US cities to catch it. Miami had a shot in this decade, but then Toronto put the pedal to the metal.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Whether a US city has a 500 meter structure like the CN tower or not, I don't see Toronto standing still long enough for other US cities to catch it. Miami had a shot in this decade, but then Toronto put the pedal to the metal.


Agree. Things can change quickly, but in the short term Toronto looks set to rival Chicago for 2nd rather than fight off a smaller skyline for 3rd spot. I tabulated this last month based from the SSP data base. I included the CN Tower as it makes an impact regardless of its classification. It even shocked me how close it might get within the next 3-4 years:


*Built, U/C, Proposed*

# of Buildings 400m+
Chicago 2
Toronto 1

# of Buildings 300-399m
Chicago 5
Toronto 0

# of Buildings 200-299m
Chicago 32
Toronto 37

# of Buildings 100-199m
Chicago 301
Toronto 329

# of Buildings 50-99m
Chicago 651
Toronto 1105


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> I guess when I say rival I mean ones that are in the running. I'd probably still put Toronto as #3 after NYC and Chicago but cities like Houston, LA, Miami, Philly, SF and a few others are rising pretty fast.


Aesthetically you could make a case for that, but not quantitatively. Miami aside, those other skylines are midgets compared to Toronto. I'll re-do the above table and add the other cities you listed. Once again, I included the CN Tower as it has visual impact regardless of its classification. In 3-4 years, Toronto could be as few as 7 buildings away from being #2 in every category.


*Built, U/C, Proposed*

# of Super Tall Buildings
New York 19
Chicago 7
Miami 2
Houston 2
Los Angeles 2
Toronto 1
Philadelphia 1
San Francisco 1

# of Buildings 200-299m
New York 73
Toronto 37
Chicago 32
Miami 16
Houston 14
Los Angeles 10
San Francisco 5
Philadelphia 5

# of Buildings 100-199m
New York 725
Toronto 329
Chicago 301
Miami 142
Houston 92
San Francisco 92
Los Angeles 88
Philadelphia 59

# of Buildings 50-99m
New York 2,632
Toronto 1,105
Chicago 651
Los Angeles 288
Houston 231
Miami 228
Philadelphia 210
San Francisco 186


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Miami aside, those other skylines are midgets compared to Toronto.


And the market here in Miami is super strong right now. We keep hearing about new projects being announced almost every day. We don't even have an end in sight yet. 

Btw Isaidso, I don't think "midget" is sociopolitically correct. I think you might have Little People of America after you on that one. :lol::cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Oh right. Vertically challenged.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*









Seattle Cityscape by Ronnie Chua, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brooklyn Height, NY


Flickr 上 Tim Drivas 的 Cotton


----------



## isaidso

Is that a monorail in that photo of Seattle Juan posted?


----------



## sbarn

Yes, it connects downtown with the Space Needle.


----------



## QuantumX

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/14047250865


----------



## levinovice

I like the skyline of Chicago than NYC. It's more soothing to my eyes.


----------



## GdlMty

Mexico City.


----------



## alexhabesha

Toronto will be in the same level as NYC and Chicago in the coming decade.


----------



## JuanPaulo

- edit


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> Agree. If things move forward in Toronto it will pull even with Chicago around 2018, but both these skylines would still be only half the size of the New York skyline. It looks like Chicago is waking up just it time to mount a defense of its #2 spot. It might be a case of delaying the inevitable though. Toronto has more growth potential than Chicago and will likely keep expanding smartly on every front for another 2-3 decades.
> 
> And I agree with Zach. Miami has many of the same elements that Toronto has and will be a far more important city in the US than it is today.


The Spire project restarting will be a good test of Chicago's ability to draw global capital into its skyline. For now, the city's global rankings are quite good:









http://www.atkearney.com/documents/...2014.pdf/6934ce00-4a4e-4273-932d-bf0a3837e52b


Toronto may outpace Chicago ultimately given the high barriers to entry in the Windy City. And the state of Illinois isn't helping any...


----------



## desertpunk

*Philly*


Philadelphia Skyline 1 by copr369, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Philly's pretty underrated I think, overshadowed by it's monstrous neighbor (NYC).

With the new CITC and other projects it's going to look even more amazing though


----------



## JuanPaulo

desertpunk said:


> Toronto may outpace Chicago ultimately given the high barriers to entry in the Windy City. And the state of Illinois isn't helping any...



What do you mean by "high barriers"? NIMBY's?


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> Philly's pretty underrated I think, overshadowed by it's monstrous neighbor (NYC).


I agree. Rarely having the light shone your way is the price you pay for living next to a giant.


----------



## isaidso

desertpunk said:


> The Spire project restarting will be a good test of Chicago's ability to draw global capital into its skyline.
> 
> Toronto may outpace Chicago ultimately given the high barriers to entry in the Windy City. And the state of Illinois isn't helping any...


If Spire gets built it would be a strong vote of confidence in Chicago for sure. The design isn't my cup of tea, but the height would make a big statement. 

I'm not familiar with the business climate in Chicago, but staying ahead of Toronto as a global city is likely an unrealistic expectation over the long term. Everything from immigration flows, to FDI, to a city's status within its home nation point to Chicago having a lower growth trajectory.



desertpunk said:


> For now, the city's global rankings are quite good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.atkearney.com/documents/...2014.pdf/6934ce00-4a4e-4273-932d-bf0a3837e52b


Thanks for posting that. The A.T. Kearney study is the same one they do in conjunction with Foreign Policy magazine. They had Toronto 4th for cultural experience back in 2008, but looks to be well back in 2014. I wonder what's behind that precipitous drop.


----------



## QuantumX

*Miami skyline from MIA*
Credit goes to "Das Fluger Heimen" (Filip' Demunick)
http://filipdemuinck-kristelpardon.blogspot.com/2013/12/flying-back-from-miami-with-lufthansa.html


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*









Miami, by Stock Photography, on Smugmug










Miami, by Stock Photography, on Smugmug


----------



## miami305

isaidso said:


> The complaints within Toronto regarding the sea of sterile blue glass started a few years ago and grew louder each passing year. Some developers have taken notice and we're finally seeing more creativity, better quality, and a more diverse range of materials being used. It's been a long haul, but the current crop U/C and proposed are far better than what we saw even 2-3 years ago.
> 
> There's still far too much glass for my liking, but it is getting better. The cherry on our sundae looks to be One Bloor currently U/C, the Foster office proposal, and the Gehry proposal. All 6 of these towers look to be the show stoppers Torontonians have been longing for since Scotia Plaza went up 26 years ago.
> 
> Speaking of getting 2 buildings in the 350m range, those Foster office proposals are twins at 325m each. They're officially listed as 'shelved' due to the casino component falling through, but the developer said it will eventually go ahead and Foster is still aboard.
> 
> 
> One Bloor thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455159&page=152
> Oxford thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554232&page=6
> Gehry thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550892&page=10


" to much glass" send some down here...we could use more glass...:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Well There’s Always San Francisco to Remind Me. . . by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RaymondHood

JuanPaulo said:


> *San Francisco, CA*
> 
> 
> Well There’s Always San Francisco to Remind Me. . . by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


That angle is one of the best I've seen to show off the contemporary skyline.
I wonder where Cesar Pelli's Transbay tower will be positioned.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Visit times again the Skyscraper Quiz. 

Ivanator is now the new game manager.
We would be pleased if the game again gets more life.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*



Alejandro Ruiz said:


> Desde el Oriente:


----------



## RaymondHood

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City*


A very pretty picture.
Is that yellow sky air pollution, or a hint of the golden future?


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*


----------



## BrickellResidence

RaymondHood said:


> A very pretty picture.
> Is that yellow sky air pollution, or a hint of the golden future?


LOL if it was smoggy then the skyline won't have been visible from that distance, the pic is edited to show the golden future


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Austin, TX* picking up the speed! 

Skyline Sunset - Austin,TX by Thomas Epling, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Edit.


----------



## GdlMty

Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI

Miami in the Morning by through the magic lense, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

JuanPaulo said:


> *Toronto, Ontario*
> 
> I'm Back by Acid_Punk, on Flickr


Great picture. Yes, new glass buildings are a big part of the mix because we have been going through one of the biggest booms of our history this past decade, but they are still only part of the mix. There are plenty or building types and finishes in the city, but people seem to be focused only on glass.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Taller said:


> Great picture. Yes, new glass buildings are a big part of the mix because we have been going through one of the biggest booms of our history this past decade, but they are still only part of the mix. There are plenty or building types and finishes in the city, but people seem to be focused only on glass.


Glass buildings are the new trend...after 30 years something else will replace glass as exterior of building


----------



## *GoldFish*

San Francisco, California


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> There are plenty or building types and finishes in the city, but people seem to be focused only on glass.


The focus is on glass because the vast majority of buildings built in the last 10 years, U/C now, and proposed are all glass towers. The buildings with different exteriors were already there before the boom started. The best illustration is to look at a "new" area of the skyline, ie the harborfront. The only break from the blue glass there is a little bit of blue-green glass. It looks like a scene out of a dystopian future. Some nice individual buildings, but the sum (of the waterfront skyline) is less than the parts.

I made the comparison a while ago to ice cream. Mint chip is my favorite flavor, but I also like/love probably 100 flavors of ice cream. While mint chip is technically the "best", I'm not always in the mood for it. Can't forget oreo, raspberry, vanilla, cookie dough, etc..... Point is, I enjoy other types, and it prevents me from getting sick of my favorite flavor. It seems like Toronto decided that all they have needed for the past 10+ years is just the mint chip. In this case, I think it's too much of a "good thing". Try some other flavors, Toronto!


----------



## Mojeda101

Los Angeles

final by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Unbelievable picture of LA! This is my #4 skyline in North America. Tall, classy, powerful.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Yellow Fever said:


> Miami
> 
> 
> MrnStd_010.jpg by fjblanco8320, on Flickr


^^
QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Miami Moderator and Friend:banana:, 
Thanks To Yellow Fever, Our SSC Friendly Family North American Threads Moderator and Friend, 
This Is the Banner Jan would Post for Miami,The Post is # 3368 on page 10 , of this thread Its perfect and can be cropped into a banner , with the trees included , its a perfect City skyline banner !!

Thanks Yellow Fever and QuantumX :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

Chuck, I think I like this one better. What do you think? In the one above, the trees on the right kind of ruin it for me. 

MrnStd_003.jpg by fjblanco8320, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Chuck, what about this one? We wouldn't even have to ask permission to use this one.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*

Panama Canal: Pacific Entrance by Jasperdo, on Flickr


----------



## softee

DZH22 said:


> The focus is on glass because the vast majority of buildings built in the last 10 years, U/C now, and proposed are all glass towers. The buildings with different exteriors were already there before the boom started. The best illustration is to look at a "new" area of the skyline, ie the harborfront. The only break from the blue glass there is a little bit of blue-green glass. It looks like a scene out of a dystopian future. Some nice individual buildings, but the sum (of the waterfront skyline) is less than the parts.
> 
> I made the comparison a while ago to ice cream. Mint chip is my favorite flavor, but I also like/love probably 100 flavors of ice cream. While mint chip is technically the "best", I'm not always in the mood for it. Can't forget oreo, raspberry, vanilla, cookie dough, etc..... Point is, I enjoy other types, and it prevents me from getting sick of my favorite flavor. It seems like Toronto decided that all they have needed for the past 10+ years is just the mint chip. In this case, I think it's too much of a "good thing". Try some other flavors, Toronto!


There's no doubt that blue/green glass towers are dominating this current building boom, but keep in mind that over the last 10 years so many towers have been built and are currently under construction in Toronto that there have still been more _non blue/green_ glass towers built and U/C here than the total number of towers that most other cities have built in that time _all together_.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

QuantumX said:


> Chuck, what about this one? We wouldn't even have to ask permission to use this one.


^^ That's The One and Only The Best one yet QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Miami Moderator and # 1 Photo banner Friend:banana:, 
Jan, Our SSC Friendly Family Founder and Administrator and Friend, Will Like this Great Photo of Yours the Best of Miami and The Beaches !! :cheers:
It's Great Steve, and Let's Go Miami Cranes !!:dance:


----------



## QuantumX

Thanks, Chuck! I love the color in this one!^^


----------



## Taller Better

DZH22 said:


> The focus is on glass because the vast majority of buildings built in the last 10 years, U/C now, and proposed are all glass towers. The buildings with different exteriors were already there before the boom started. The best illustration is to look at a "new" area of the skyline, ie the harborfront. The only break from the blue glass there is a little bit of blue-green glass. It looks like a scene out of a dystopian future. Some nice individual buildings, but the sum (of the waterfront skyline) is less than the parts.
> 
> I made the comparison a while ago to ice cream. Mint chip is my favorite flavor, but I also like/love probably 100 flavors of ice cream. While mint chip is technically the "best", I'm not always in the mood for it. Can't forget oreo, raspberry, vanilla, cookie dough, etc..... Point is, I enjoy other types, and it prevents me from getting sick of my favorite flavor. It seems like Toronto decided that all they have needed for the past 10+ years is just the mint chip. In this case, I think it's too much of a "good thing". Try some other flavors, Toronto!



If you check out the international development sections you will see that glass clad structures have been a bit of a trend right around the world. Toronto just happened to get _a lot _more construction during this period than most other cities, and therefore got _a lot _more glass clad buildings. There are lots of new projects going up or under proposal now in Toronto and they are bringing something new to the table. My point is that people focus, and often even obsess on the brand new neighbourhoods like City Place or Southcore ( I suppose because of the natural tendency to photograph the city from the Toronto Islands) that used to be wasteland and brownfields a mere decade ago, whereas there is a lot more to Toronto than just those new neighbourhoods. In other words they are part of the mix, but they are not even close to being the entire mix as some people seem to assume.


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> If you check out the international development sections you will see that glass clad structures have been a bit of a trend right around the world. Toronto just happened to get _a lot _more construction during this period than most other cities, and therefore got _a lot _more glass clad buildings.


And blue and green glass at that. I like the trend! :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

*SAN FRANCISCO*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tobyharriman/


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great SF picture! WOW! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, Washington*

By Gosh, By Golly, Bhy Kracke 2 (130/365) by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico.


----------



## DZH22

SASH said:


> Best 'North American Style' in Europe?


Not entirely sure what that means, but I think Warsaw and Frankfurt are better and would both qualify for this "style".

Boston, cool angle but unfortunately didn't have great lighting that day


----------



## SASH

DZH22 said:


> Not entirely sure what that means, but I think Warsaw and Frankfurt are better and would both qualify for this "style".


Frankfurt clearly has taller and more classy buildings than Rotterdam, but from a distance it hasn't got the same (North American) density as Rotterdam. And Frankfurt is just Frankfurt. (One of a kind)
I agree with you that Warsaw can qualify for the best North American Skyline (Style) too.

Frankfurt seen from a same sort of angle as the Rotterdam images.
Skyline by rucko fotografie, on Flickr


Warsaw seen from a same sort of angle as the Rotterdam images
Warsaw by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

SASH said:


> Frankfurt clearly has taller and more classy buildings than Rotterdam, but from a distance it hasn't got the same (North American) density as Rotterdam.


The thing is, North American cities look totally different depending on the area of the country/continent. Frankfurt from the distance actually looks a lot like Atlanta.


----------



## SASH

DZH22 said:


> The thing is, North American cities look totally different depending on the area of the country/continent


Rotterdam does as well look different from other European cities. It has as equal to some North American cities no historic city center. Hence the comparison of Rotterdam with North American cities 




DZH22 said:


> Frankfurt from the distance actually looks a lot like Atlanta.


Agree


----------



## JuanPaulo

DZH22 said:


> The thing is, North American cities look totally different depending on the area of the country/continent. Frankfurt from the distance actually looks a lot like Atlanta.


Totally! It [Frankfurt] could be Atlanta's lost twin from a distance.


----------



## isaidso

I do find Rotterdam and Canary Wharf to be the most north American in their aesthetic and density. Canary Wharf was modeled after Toronto by Olympia & York, one of the biggest Toronto developers back in the late 80s. It's no coincidence that they look similar. It's a little piece of Canada in the British capital. Rotterdam had a blank slate after large portions of it were destroyed after WW2 so could easily emulate a north American CBD.


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## isaidso

Is that a performing arts centre?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Is that a performing arts centre?


In the foreground on the left is the American Airlines Arena, home of the Miami Heat. On the right, the building under construction, is the Museum of Science. Right next to that is the new Perez Art Museum. The performing arts center and the opera house are the twin buildings on the other side of I-395 from there.


----------



## Labtec

JuanPaulo said:


> Totally! It [Frankfurt] could be Atlanta's lost twin from a distance.


Comparison shots:

Go Fly a Kite ! by Greg Foster Photography, on Flickr

Tilford Yard by Greg Foster Photography, on Flickr

SkyLine ... by Berta..., on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico.


























​


----------



## GdlMty

Angelopolis, Puebla, Mexico.


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*

Panama Canal: Pacific Entrance by Jasperdo, on Flickr


----------



## Lordloya

Acapulco, Mexico.


Acapulco at night por Mayin Baez, en Flickr


Acapulco por groovysamonline, en Flickr


Acapulco Bay at Dusk por athriax, en Flickr


----------



## Geo_Lee_2001

Jay said:


> I partially grew up in the Philly area and even I laugh at this. :lol:
> 
> I do agree however that it is an underrated skyline, especially once the projects are done FMC, CITC plus a few others it's going to kick ass!
> 
> Chicago and NYC are in a whole different league


Once the new towers are finished Philly will look a lot better than New York or Chicago. Neither city has the street level vibrancy and a walkable seamless urban fabric like Philly does.


----------



## Taller Better

Photobucket redid their website about a year ago, and completely messed it all up. I still have trouble juggling folders because of the silly changes they implemented. I really don't like it any more, but almost all of my photos are on it.

Guys, there are plenty of threads about European cities. Let's keep this thread about North American cities, please, and not post more European skyline pics. Thanks.


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> Photobucket redid their website about a year ago, and completely messed it all up. I still have trouble juggling folders because of the silly changes they implemented. I really don't like it any more, but almost all of my photos are on it.


They messed up Flickr too. These days, it's like choosing between the lesser of two evils. 



Taller said:


> Guys, there are plenty of threads about European cities. Let's keep this thread about North American cities, please, and not post more European skyline pics. Thanks.


I'm glad you said it this time. ^^


----------



## AlexNYC

Lol, soon the best skyline in the U.S. won't be even in the top 10 globally. Chinese and Arabs are building skyscrapers like there's no tomorrow. American cities should focus more on transit and infrastructure because there's no chance really of ever catching up again, at least not in my life time.


----------



## Taller Better

"Best" is always a relative term. What appears "best" to one may not always appear "best" to another!


----------



## MDguy

Houston

Houston Skyline and 1910 Courthouse by telwink, on Flickr

Houston Skyline Panoramic by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr

Houston Texas by jmonroy1973, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

The latest project high-rise in Pittsburgh is The Tower at PNC at 554 feet. Here's a picture from last month

DSC_0267 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

What are the specs on this?


----------



## RaymondHood

Minor correction -- that's Kansas City, Missouri.



JuanPaulo said:


> *Kansas City, Kansas*
> 
> Downtown Skyline DSC_6189 by umkcsom, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> I think Pittsburgh has a very charming skyline. Better than many other larger cities in my opinion. Too bad that Pittsburgh hasn't seen any highrise construction in quite a while.


Agree. I always want to put it in my top 10, but it's just a tad too small. Stripping height and scale out of the equation completely its easily in my top 5 US skylines. It's just great.


----------



## JuanPaulo

KlausDiggy said:


> We have in Europe already a better skyline than San Francisco in the year 2020.
> 
> *Moscow 2018*
> 
> 1. Federation Tower= 1188 ft
> 2. Mercury City Tower= 1112 ft
> 3. Oko Tower 1 = 1099 ft
> 4. Eurasia = 1014 ft
> 5. City of Capitals = 991 ft
> 6. MIBC 1 = 945 ft
> 7. MIBC 2 = 945 ft
> 8. Grand City Moscow = 928 ft
> 9. Naberezhnaya T = 879 ft
> 10. Triumph Palace = 866 ft



Nonetheless impressive, Moscow's relatively small cluster of tall towers cannot compete with San Francisco's midrise density and layering of buildings. Add the supertall Transbay Tower [now under construction] to the mix and San Francisco can easily leap to the top 5 in North America.

City Lights by chris.chabot, on Flickr









San Francisco Aerial by John Harrison Photography, on Smugmug


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> ^^ *QuantumX:* If Mississauga is included with Toronto, I think Sunny Isles should be included with Miami so I combined their totals in my table.


In this photo from last Saturday's helicopter shoot, I caught Sunny Isles Beach off the shoulder of Brickell House under construction.


----------



## Taller Better

Okay guys, I cleaned up a lot of off topic stuff. This is not a thread about Europe, it is a thread about North America. For the second time, I'll ask people to not drag it off topic again. Thanks!


----------



## RaymondHood

*"I'm going to bet you that when we're done -- I don't know when that will be -- historians will identify this as the most significant and rapid transformation of an American city.'' 
Former Miami City Commissioner 05/22/05*

Transformation, indeed.
Coastal Florida will inevitably be at great danger of inundation by rising ocean levels. 
I'm wondering if there has been any thought of taking this into account in local building codes. 
Would it make sense to start the habitable levels (including parking levels) on the third floor, or above a certain datum? 
(Maybe 20 feet above current sea level.) 
Or is the whole idea futile, since all the streets will be underwater anyway? 
What about levees and dikes, like in the Netherlands?

=================================



QuantumX said:


> In this photo from last Saturday's helicopter shoot, I caught Sunny Isles Beach off the shoulder of Brickell House under construction.


----------



## QuantumX

That's taking us off-topic, but I think our best chance for survival is going vertical the way we are doing. Many of our new condos are on parking pedestals.


----------



## desertpunk

Not there yet but Austin's working on it...


IMG_7904_5_6_7-3_tonemapped-2 by Tyler Malone, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

Amazing San Francisco! Thx for pictures, Juan. :cheers:


----------



## DamageIncorporated

Yes fantastic pics of San Francisco! In my opinion, North America's best skylines are on the coasts, on the west coast SF is definitely #1. North America's East coast belongs to NYC and Miami for sure...


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Dont forget about Seattle on the west coast. 

My little USA top:
1.NYC
2.Chicago
3.San Francisco 
4.Seattle
5.Miami


----------



## QuantumX

You mean you actually think Seattle has a better skyline than Los Angeles?


----------



## Quall

You don't?


----------



## QuantumX

Quall said:


> You don't?


I certainly do not. I'm more into the overall size of a skyline that can be statistically measured. That is my preference.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> You mean you actually think Seattle has a better skyline than Los Angeles?


I myself think Seattle has a much better skyline than LA. Seattle's looks different from different angles. Its got height, density, layering, and variety. The skyneedle adds a touch too. Los Angele's skyline looks like a few bamboo sprouts in a sea of grass. Impressive as a stone monolith rising amidst the desert sands, but no enough to light up my engine.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I certainly do not. I'm more into the overall size of a skyline that can be statistically measured. That is my preference.


I prefer LA's skyline too. I feel LA's skyline gets bashed a little bit because people expect a bigger skyline for a city that size. My ranking of west coast skylines in order: LA, SF, Seattle, Vancouver, SD.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I prefer LA's skyline too. I feel LA's skyline gets bashed a little bit because people expect a bigger skyline for a city that size. My ranking of west coast skylines in order: LA, SF, Seattle, Vancouver, SD.


Yes, this would be my ranking too.


----------



## MDguy

Omaha

O! by legobuff, on Flickr

kenefick sunrise by kiszka king, on Flickr


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City, (Santa Fe CBD).


Santa Fe, Mexico City por Israel Saldaña, en Flickr


Rascacielos en Santa Fe, Distrito Federal, México 15 por mexicatscattery, en Flickr









DSC02464 por in-dErick, en Flickr


panorámica de Santa Fe por bdebaca, en Flickr


Rascacielos en Santa Fe, Distrito Federal, México 13 por mexicatscattery, en Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

This one I took yesterday morning from the 79th Street Causeway. Four buildings over 500 feet tall are planned to the right of the building under construction. One of the 500-footers is already under construction. 

DSC_0684 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## RaymondHood

*Have any of these impressively-tall buildings incorporated strategies for dealing with the rising ocean levels that will inevitably impact coastal Florida?
*


----------



## QuantumX

I thought I addressed that with you already. Either way, going vertical is our best chance of surviving and something being left here called Miami, but there is no definite plan in place. Now this is off-topic.


----------



## isaidso

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clintsharp/12738621103/


----------



## Aceventura

RaymondHood said:


> Have any of these impressively-tall buildings incorporated strategies for dealing with the rising ocean levels that will inevitably impact coastal Florida?


It's not a taboo subject, but the wrong thread. Feel free to open up a thread in the Miami forum if you would like to get opinions on the matter.


----------



## RaymondHood

Aceventura said:


> It's not a taboo subject, but the wrong thread. Feel free to open up a thread in the Miami forum if you would like to get opinions on the matter.



Thank you. I'll do that.


----------



## Jay

Toronto really is awesome


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

QuantumX said:


> This one I took yesterday morning from the 79th Street Causeway. Four buildings over 500 feet tall are planned to the right of the building under construction. One of the 500-footers is already under construction.
> 
> DSC_0684 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


^^ Future Miami Banner Due Late Next Month QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Miami Moderator and Friend:banana: 
Great and Fantastic Miami Photo Again Steve, and a Perfect Day as always for Photo Taken over 6 Miles away from the Magic City of the " Heat ":banana:
Yes !, The Under Construction Tower with the Tower Construction Crane on top there nearing 500 Feet, there could be more than 4 Huge over 500 feet Future Towers on the Drawing boards and Planned , already approved at 550 Feet , Preparation Sites of so many Towers To Come soon each month that passes, another Tower is announced almost weekly at times :nuts:, It's Crazy Here in Miami's 2nd Largest Tower Construction Boom of Our 21st Century !!:lol:
Love Long Sir QuantumX:master: and
Let's Go Miami Heat and Cranes !!:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> Toronto really is awesome


You should come visit next summer for the Pan American Games.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*

KNA_2023 by koorosh.nozad, on Flickr

Los Angeles - Overlook of L.A. Downtown from the Getty Center by koorosh.nozad, on Flickr


----------



## softee

Fantastic new Toronto skyline shot from loulibra on Reddit. 

Sorry softee, but you have to downsize it. When we allow everybody to do these oversized pics, they tend to slow down the website for some people.


----------



## desertpunk

*Calgary*


Calgary from Above 2 by LongInt57, on Flickr


Calgary Downtown Skyline by MSVG, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

3-4 buildings in the 250-300m range and Calgary will be one of the big boys.


----------



## desertpunk

*Los Angeles*

GPLB14 0185 by jbspec7, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Whoa! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Pittsburgh









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mynikoneye/14335608432/sizes/l/in/explore-2014-06-03/


----------



## QuantumX

CSC_0697 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, TX*

Uptown Dallas by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

It has, but that was inevitable as the core started to fill in. Rather than one big cluster it's evolving into a sea of high rises 4.5 km long, similar to what one sees in Chicago or Midtown Manhattan. I've been looking over each and they appear to have roughly the same footprint.


----------



## isaidso

I think Calgary could sneak into the north American top 10 in the next few years.... if it's not there already. I have it around 12th or 13th right now.

*Calgary*









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...4-937f-11e3-8caa-69eff912e4c4-calgary-alberta









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary


----------



## QuantumX

MDguy said:


> I can't help but feel that all of the high-rise development in Toronto has made its CBD less dramatic


You mean you wouldn't want a bigger skyline because it makes the CBD look less dramatic?


----------



## isaidso

Here's another one just outside my north American top 10.

*Montreal*









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/me...1-b4bf-00259030440e-downtown-montreal-skyline









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14454253213/


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> You mean you wouldn't want a bigger skyline because it makes the CBD look less dramatic?


Some people prefer a certain aesthetic like a dominant peak rather than a sea of high rises. Personally, I'd take the latter but do appreciate that something has been lost in all the growth. The old CBD is superb, but is increasingly hidden by buildings that don't quite match it in quality or beauty.

Overall the skyline is more impressive today and the quality of buildings going up in Toronto is on a dramatic uptick. Concerns I had are largely being negated. One Bloor is a promising sign of the direction the city is heading. It's going to be a stunner.


----------



## ARTPOPaleex

Mexico City


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*




































Courtesy of Insertname's parents


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*









Vancouver Skyline by abaransk on Flickr









Courtesy of amazingbrentwood


----------



## Labtec

Taller said:


> Great shot of the Toronto skyline:


I'm getting a Chicago-esque vibe in this shot with a bonus CN Tower. :banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Boston


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, California*

Untitled by WarzauWynn, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

MDguy said:


> I can't help but feel that all of the high-rise development in Toronto has made its CBD less dramatic


It might make the CBD less traumatic, but I'm getting that Chicago-esque vibe in a lot of Toronto shots just like Labtec. 



Labtec said:


> I'm getting a Chicago-esque vibe in this shot with a bonus CN Tower. :banana:


kay:


----------



## Bronxwood

isaidso said:


> I think Calgary could sneak into the north American top 10 in the next few years.... if it's not there already. I have it around 12th or 13th right now.
> 
> *Calgary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary



Those mountains, what an amazing backdrop! Had no idea Calgary had anything like that. Always assumed it was flat plains. 

Edit: Although on second thought, they do seem pretty far off. Either way, nice density downtown for a city that doesn't seem to have any geographical constraints.


----------



## JuanPaulo

MDguy said:


> I can't help but feel that all of the high-rise development in Toronto has made its CBD less dramatic


I see what you are saying. The new cluster north of the CDB has somewhat lessen the visual impact of the main core. As can be see on this pictures, the Young St corridor is forming a cluster that will inevitably overtake the main CDB. It doesn't even look like Toronto since the main - and most recognizable - cluster is out of the picture frame.

Chris Sookrahs Day Off 246 by 333rdEYE, on Flickr

Chris Sookrahs Day Off 247 by 333rdEYE, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

QuantumX said:


> You mean you wouldn't want a bigger skyline because it makes the CBD look less dramatic?


Yes. The way I see it, less is often more. Prime example being my favorite skyline ever. It was truley a work of art and far superior in my opinion to the Lower Manhattan of today despite dramatic growth. 









http://www.vintag.es/2012/09/classic-photos-of-downtown-new-york.html



isaidso said:


> Some people prefer a certain aesthetic like a dominant peak rather than a sea of high rises. Personally, I'd take the latter but do appreciate that something has been lost in all the growth. The old CBD is superb, but is increasingly hidden by buildings that don't quite match it in quality or beauty.
> 
> Overall the skyline is more impressive today and the quality of buildings going up in Toronto is on a dramatic uptick. Concerns I had are largely being negated. One Bloor is a promising sign of the direction the city is heading. It's going to be a stunner.


Exactly. Some people love a sea of high-rises and some like a more organized structure. I tend not to like seas of skyscrapers because it typically means the sea is composed of bland and forgettable architecture. Some cities can get away with it like New York and Chicago because the majority of their towers are not boring or ugly, but other cities like Toronto and Miami I fear are transitioning into the Shanghai category where its a sea of towers that makes the overall effect of the CBD, where the most attractive towers are located, less dramatic and therefore less attractive. Just my opinion though.


----------



## slochoa

Lindo rio con su agua clara


----------



## RaymondHood

isaidso said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Insertname's parents


========================================

What's the high-rise cluster in the far upper left -- a suburb, or is it Hamilton?


----------



## isaidso

^^ That's Humber Bay in Etobicoke, a Toronto suburb. Beyond Etobicoke is Mississauga, then Oakville, then Burlington, and then Hamilton. Hamilton is roughly 60km from Toronto.



Bronxwood said:


> Those mountains, what an amazing backdrop! Had no idea Calgary had anything like that. Always assumed it was flat plains.


It's only 50km to the Rocky Mountains and entrance to Banff National Park:

*Town of Banff*








http://i34.tinypic.com/2vi2lpw.jpg


----------



## koolio

RaymondHood said:


> ========================================
> 
> What's the high-rise cluster in the far upper left -- a suburb, or is it Hamilton?


That cluster is in Etobicoke; formerly a separate city but part of the City of Toronto for over a decade now. Hamilton would not be visible in the shot as it is too far away and left of the frame anyways. What would be visible on a clear day is the skyline of Mississauga. It should be in the landmass above the Etobicoke cluster.


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> I see what you are saying. The new cluster north of the CDB has somewhat lessen the visual impact of the main core. As can be see on this pictures, the Young St corridor is forming a cluster that will inevitably overtake the main CDB. It doesn't even look like Toronto since the main - and most recognizable - cluster is out of the picture frame.


Even Torontonians react saying that the city is almost unrecognizable to them. The skyline is definitely in rapid transition and very much a work in progress. That north cluster developing in Yorkville has a ton of tall proposals in the pipe. It doesn't have as much visual impact as the main CBD today, but it's about to mushroom in size and height. There are about 6-7 200m+ towers U/C or proposed for that node.

Btw, it's 'Yonge Street' not 'Young Street'. It's pronounced the same though.


----------



## BrickellResidence

edit


----------



## koolio

Great pics of Pittsburgh and Seattle. Very solid skylines in both cities.


----------



## liltaz88

*Louisville downtown*

I agree with u, I wish Louisville is boom more skyscrapershno:



Disturbing Reality said:


> I wish Baltimore builds more skyscrapers..


----------



## MDguy

Louisville has a pretty skyline

Louisville Skyline by fusionpanda, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Disturbing Reality said:


> I wish Baltimore builds more skyscrapers..


I wish Baltimore *built *more


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis City scape view from Bunge by Danny FDOT, on Flickr










by moss132000, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*Departing MIA for Toronto!*

DSC_0987 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_0989 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_0990 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_0994 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_0996 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_0997 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great pictures Quantum. Can't wait to see the Toronto pictures! :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Great pictures Quantum. Can't wait to see the Toronto pictures! :cheers:


Thanks! Click on the link in my signature line - *Quantum in Toronto!*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Thank you Quantum; I will check it out. Coincidentally, I found this nice picture of the Toronto skyline:


*Toronto, Canada*

1327_1cut by Ryan Wren, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Calgary, Alberta


DSC_2515 by eibbor7, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

QuantumX said:


> Thanks! Click on the link in my signature line - *Quantum in Toronto!*


Because of the rain in this photo, I wanted to improve on this angle from when I flew to New York with photos of my departure on the way to Toronto, but the plane's wing was in the way, so I could only shoot from behind the wing. I was quite the contorsionist in getting those photos Friday.:lol::cheers:


CSC_0013 by QuantumX, on F


----------



## QuantumX

Now that I've actually been to Toronto, I much prefer photos like these that tell a more complete story of the city. 

*Toronto*


----------



## Disturbing Reality

Amazing.. I hope future constructions are concentrated on the right hand side of the photo after that maroon building so that CN tower will continue to dominate the other side.


JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Thank you Quantum; I will check it out. Coincidentally, I found this nice picture of the Toronto skyline:
> 
> 
> *Toronto, Canada*
> 
> 1327_1cut by Ryan Wren, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Another angle of Toronto:

IMG_4106 by 10000ftdrop, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo, let's not get people pissed off at us!


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> JuanPaulo, let's not get people pissed off at us!


Maybe we should switch to Bangkok.... :lol:


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> Maybe we should switch to Bangkok.... :lol:


Oh God, no! :lol::cheers:



Disturbing Reality said:


> Amazing.. I hope future constructions are concentrated on the right hand side of the photo after that maroon building so that CN tower will continue to dominate the other side.


There is an 850m building under construction way north on Bloor Street.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Quantum, after seeing Toronto's skyline in person, would you rank it as third in North America after New York and Chicago?


----------



## MDguy

Memphis

Madison Hotel Rooftop by Sean Davis, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

But they aren't ignoring other buildings in the GTA. Buildings in North York, Scarborough, Etobicoke, Markham, Vaughan, and Brampton are all included in Toronto's count which is to be expected. They mentioned that Mississauga's buildings are included because technically Mississauga is an independent city so it wasn't obvious that it was included.


----------



## Zack Fair

isaidso said:


> But they aren't ignoring other buildings in the GTA. Buildings in North York, Scarborough, Etobicoke, Markham, Vaughan, and Brampton are all included in Toronto's count which is to be expected. They mentioned that Mississauga's buildings are included because technically Mississauga is an independent city so it wasn't obvious that it was included.


But North York, Scarborough and Etobicoke are within the city boundaries so why did you mentioned them? There's no doubt that buildings in Humber Bay should be included, it's still Toronto. Markham, Vaughan and Mississauga are outside city limits and they shouldn't be counted IMO, even if they are suburbs and part of the metro area.


----------



## MDguy

desertpunk said:


> *Cincinnati*
> 
> 
> Cincinnati Skyline by KevinBlank859 - Portfolio, on Flickr


Cincinnati has a truley beautiful skyline! Love the hills of the city, too!


----------



## Taller Better

I only visited Cincy once, but I liked it!


----------



## Marcanadian

isaidso said:


> But they aren't ignoring other buildings in the GTA. Buildings in North York, Scarborough, Etobicoke, Markham, Vaughan, and Brampton are all included in Toronto's count which is to be expected. They mentioned that Mississauga's buildings are included because technically Mississauga is an independent city so it wasn't obvious that it was included.


But Mississauga, Vaughan and Brampton are all separate cities. Markham and Vaughan are not part of Toronto. North York, Scarborough and Etobicoke are. 

I'm assuming the only reason they say 'including Mississauga' is because only Mississauga has buildings outside Toronto but within the GTA that are over 90 metres. I'm not too familiar with Vaughan, Brampton or Markham so I don't know if they have buildings that would meet the 90 metre mark.


----------



## isaidso

Marcanadian said:


> But Mississauga, Vaughan and Brampton are all separate cities. Markham and Vaughan are not part of Toronto. North York, Scarborough and Etobicoke are.
> 
> I'm assuming the only reason they say 'including Mississauga' is because only Mississauga has buildings outside Toronto but within the GTA that are over 90 metres. I'm not too familiar with Vaughan, Brampton or Markham so I don't know if they have buildings that would meet the 90 metre mark.


Correct, Mississauga has 90m+ buildings. The others don't.


----------



## isaidso

MDguy said:


> Cincinnati has a truley beautiful skyline! Love the hills of the city, too!


It's a very good looking city from a distance and at street level.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle


Flickr 上 Fresnatic 的 A Seattle Summer Sunset


----------



## Frockling

DZH22 said:


> By the time this happens, Shenzhen and Guangzhou will likely be the top competitors. HK is standing still, Shanghai has relatively little going on (aside from Shanghai Tower) compared to these 2 cities, and Dubai needs to fill in a lot more to truly be in consideration.
> 
> However, barring something catastrophic, no city in North America will challenge NYC in our lifetimes.


I don't know I feel like New Yorks skyline is more iconic, especially with its art deco architecture, while Shenzhen/Guangzhou will have nothing iconic/ except a few 2000ft skyscrapers


----------



## skanny

Frockling said:


> I don't know I feel like New Yorks skyline is more iconic, especially with its art deco architecture, while Shenzhen/Guangzhou will have nothing iconic/ except a few 2000ft skyscrapers


What's your exact definition of an iconic building !


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's 7th tallest almost topping out although it looks like our tallest from this angle:









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.291072451065901.1073741839.153446881495126&type=3


----------



## koolio

^ That is probably the most compositionally balanced shot of Toronto's skyline from the lake that has ever been taken. I wonder if this view will change for better or for worse when all the other buildings under construction or proposed for the southcore area are topped out.


----------



## koolio

Also, in relation to North American skylines, the banner today of Philadelphia is splendid. Easily the fourth best in the continent (IMO). Also my favourite city as a whole.


----------



## isaidso

I love Philadelphia's skyline as well, but have it around 8th spot. 

Regarding the lake view shot of Toronto, the balance will likely get worse rather than better once Southcore is complete. We'll end up with more of a table top instead of the height variation we see now. One Yonge could mitigate that with a new peak where Toronto Star is now (the short tower with blue signage on the right).

The former peak provided by the bank towers is slowly getting absorbed by all the new construction. What that view really needs is a 400m tower on the 45 Bay site. It's the best opportunity for a new peak. It would block out Trump and look twice as tall as the shorter ICE condo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


Flickr 上 scott in sf 的 Departing


----------



## Marcanadian

Yeah, I kind of wish Ice were built a little further east, maybe on the other side of the ACC. 

This would have been perfect:


----------



## Dmerdude

^^

They need a supertall there.


----------



## isaidso

Agree, but something just past the 300m threshold wouldn't do the trick either. They need something around 375-450m in that spot.


----------



## Marcanadian

I think that would depend on how close the tower would be to the lake. Something at 450 metres about as far away as Ice is would stick out a bit too much I think. I really like the CN Tower as the focal point of the skyline and I feel that if another huge tower were built it may look awkward.


----------



## isaidso

Marcanadian said:


> I really like the CN Tower as the focal point of the skyline and I feel that if another huge tower were built it may look awkward.


That's the crux of it right there. People who want the CN Tower to remain the only focal point forever will find 375-450m too tall. Those who want the CN Tower to integrate into the skyline like Willis does with Chicago's skyline and ESB does with Manhattan's skyline would find shorter buildings than 375m just won't accomplish the goal.

I'm firmly in the latter camp and have been waiting for the skyline to grow up to the CN Tower. Eventually I'd want 5-6 peaks in the 375-600m range scattered throughout the core, the CN Tower being just one of them. I find the idea that nothing should compete with the ESB in Manhattan as bizarre a concept as nothing should compete with the CN Tower.

Skylines should continually re-invent themselves. If we didn't think like that the CN Tower never would have gone up in the first place because it would have taken away from what ever was the focal point before it.


----------



## Marcanadian

isaidso said:


> That's the crux of it right there. People who want the CN Tower to remain the only focal point forever will find 375-450m too tall. Those who want the CN Tower to integrate into the skyline like Willis does with Chicago's skyline and ESB does with Manhattan's skyline would find shorter buildings than 375m just won't accomplish the goal.
> 
> I'm firmly in the latter camp and have been waiting for the skyline to grow up to the CN Tower. Eventually I'd want 5-6 peaks in the 375-600m range scattered throughout the core, the CN Tower being just one of them. I find the idea that nothing should compete with the ESB in Manhattan as bizarre a concept as nothing should compete with the CN Tower.
> 
> Skylines should continually re-invent themselves. If we didn't think like that the CN Tower never would have gone up in the first place because it would have taken away from what ever was the focal point before it.


I guess it's just a preference of mine to have observation towers as the dominating figure in a skyline. It's their slenderness and unique design that makes them really stand out. For example, I think the Calgary skyline looks a bit awkward with the Calgary Tower being one of the shorter major structures in the city, same with Seattle and Shanghai. So if I lived in Chicago, I wouldn't mind something taller than Willis, because it isn't strictly an observation tower.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> That's the crux of it right there. People who want the CN Tower to remain the only focal point forever will find 375-450m too tall.


I think buildings between 375-450m in downtown Toronto would bring the CN tower more in scale with the rest of the skyline while still allowing it to remain the only focal point. Right now, it's too out of scale with the rest of the skyline, IMO. Buildings approaching 600m would be too much in competition with it, I think.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Marcanadian said:


> I guess it's just a preference of mine to have observation towers as the dominating figure in a skyline. It's their slenderness and unique design that makes them really stand out. For example, I think the Calgary skyline looks a bit awkward with the Calgary Tower being one of the shorter major structures in the city, same with Seattle and Shanghai. So if I lived in Chicago, I wouldn't mind something taller than Willis, because it isn't strictly an observation tower.


Exactly. I don't view this type of structure as just being another an element in the skyline; it is special, like a type of monument that embodies the spirit of a city. I compare it more to the Stature of Liberty than the ESB.

That being said, I have no issue with some taller buildings being added, I'd just prefer they not crowd the tower too much. Which is why I don't mind the situation in Seattle too much but do find the Calgary situation akward. IF a supertall was visually integrated into the main cluster or even to the west more aligned with the Cityplace cluster, that might be pretty cool.

Actually I'd consider the best spot for a really large supertall (400m+) would be around the world's largest bookstore or old bus terminal sites, or the empty lot near Armoury and chestnut streets. Along with Aura, it would add some bulk to a somewhat sparse part of the skyline in east/west views, be tall enough to complement the main cluster from the lake, but be far enough from the CN to not visually crowd it from most common angles.


----------



## Marcanadian

Nouvellecosse said:


> Exactly. I don't view this type of structure as just being another an element in the skyline; it is special, like a type of monument that embodies the spirit of a city. I compare it more to the Stature of Liberty than the ESB.
> 
> That being said, I have no issue with some taller buildings being added, I'd just prefer they not crowd the tower too much. Which is why I don't mind the situation in Seattle too much but do find the Calgary situation akward. IF a supertall was visually integrated into the main cluster or even to the west more aligned with the Cityplace cluster, that might be pretty cool.
> 
> Actually I'd consider the best spot for a really large supertall (400m+) would be around the world's largest bookstore or old bus terminal sites, or the empty lot near Armoury and chestnut streets. Along with Aura, it would add some bulk to a somewhat sparse part of the skyline in east/west views, be tall enough to complement the main cluster from the lake, but be far enough from the CN to not visually crowd it from most common angles.


Yeah, I'm definitely not against a huge tower being built, it would just have to be in the right location. There's a sizable lot behind City Hall that could use a supertall and it would complement Aura too.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

This.


Marcanadian said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely not against a huge tower being built, *it would just have to be in the right location*. There's a sizable lot behind City Hall that could use a supertall and it would complement Aura too.


The thing about Toronto is that CN tower is what makes its skyline special and recognizable. Just like the Space Needle is to Seattle. Location is definitely a factor to consider.


----------



## Dmerdude

Marcanadian said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely not against a huge tower being built, it would just have to be in the right location. There's a sizable lot behind City Hall that could use a supertall and it would complement Aura too.


I don't see a huge tower being built in the foreseeable future anyway, due to economic reasons. Still lots of places to build cheaper and shorter buildings for office space.


----------



## Marcanadian

Dmerdude said:


> I don't see a huge tower being built in the foreseeable future anyway, due to economic reasons. Still lots of places to build cheaper and shorter buildings for office space.


Well we are getting our first supertall if the Gehry project is approved, so the city is definitely growing upwards. But I don't think we'll get anything over 400 metres anytime soon, maybe next decade or so.


----------



## SoaD

*SEATTLE*


Seattle por NW Vagabond, en Flickr​


----------



## Taller Better

Took some photos from Polson Pier last night, looking over at downtown Toronto:


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

SoaD said:


> *SEATTLE*
> 
> 
> Seattle por NW Vagabond, en Flickr​


I want to eat that! :cheers:


----------



## wino

^^ I hope you have very strong teeth and stomach.


----------



## DZH22

Few of Boston from the other day


----------



## koolio

Superb pics. What park is that btw?


----------



## RaymondHood

Does Boston have a height limit?
If so, is it a product of the nearby Logan Airport?


----------



## DZH22

koolio said:


> Superb pics. What park is that btw?


Thanks, it's called Robbins Farm Park in Arlington, just off Route 2, marked on the left side of this map.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/R...2!3m1!1s0x89e3763396de0e03:0x78f82f6dc6ed7373




RaymondHood said:


> Does Boston have a height limit?
> If so, is it a product of the nearby Logan Airport?


Boston as an overall city doesn't have a strict height limit, at least not one that has been fully reached. However, most areas do have some sort of limit, and yes it is due to the extreme proximity of the airport.

For instance, the financial district by the water has a height limit around 600'. Currently, there are 5 buildings between 590'-614' in the heart of the financial district (left side of the skyline in the above pics, 3rd-7th tallest buildings in the city) so that's about the limit until buildings draw closer to the Back Bay. (illustrated by below map)
https://www.google.com/maps/place/N...2!3m1!1s0x89e3707d60bfd085:0xdda63d8ad6157d49

The Millennium Tower, which is currently out of the ground(!!!), will slightly raise the financial district peak, (to at least 625', possibly more like 650' with mechanicals) with another 600' tower coming at North Station, and a couple talls planned for the near future in Back Bay. (includes a 699' + mechanicals, so low 700's by the Pru, supposed to start by end of this year) Boston already has mass and decent height (18 buildings over 150m, 16 over 500'), but will add quite a bit more to both in the near future.

For an example of a stricter height limit in town, I give you the seaport. This is developing at an extremely rapid rate, but the tallest buildings are either 225' or 235'. Unfortunately, so much construction has been concentrated here (and other lower height areas, such as Kendall Square in Cambridge) that it almost seems to shrink the skyline, until the new larger towers show up at least! Then I think the last few years' worth of construction will all come together and the city will look much bigger. Currently, It's losing a bit of its verticality, due to newer smaller towers "stepping up" to the rest of the skyline.

Seaport compared to the rest of the skyline


----------



## isaidso

Marcanadian said:


> I guess it's just a preference of mine to have observation towers as the dominating figure in a skyline. It's their slenderness and unique design that makes them really stand out.


That's a view held by many, but eventually cities outgrow their observation towers. It's happened in Calgary, starting to happen in Seattle, and will happen in Toronto as well. I don't see the wisdom in restricting a city's development by the desire to have one structure the tallest forever.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I think buildings between 375-450m in downtown Toronto would bring the CN tower more in scale with the rest of the skyline while still allowing it to remain the only focal point. Right now, it's too out of scale with the rest of the skyline, IMO. Buildings approaching 600m would be too much in competition with it, I think.


Agree, but Toronto won't need to concern itself with 600m proposals for a very long time. Over the next 2-3 decades Toronto will start seeing those 375-450m buildings you mentioned and they will do wonders for integrating the CN Tower into the skyline. 

My only hope is that we see them scattered about the core. I'd hate to see them all earmarked in and around the CN Tower.


----------



## RaymondHood

DZH22 said:


> Boston as an overall city doesn't have a strict height limit, at least not one that has been fully reached. However, most areas do have some sort of limit, and yes it is due to the extreme proximity of the airport.
> 
> For instance, the financial district by the water has a height limit around 600'. Currently, there are 5 buildings between 590'-614' in the heart of the financial district (left side of the skyline in the above pics, 3rd-7th tallest buildings in the city) so that's about the limit until buildings draw closer to the Back Bay. (illustrated by below map)
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/N...2!3m1!1s0x89e3707d60bfd085:0xdda63d8ad6157d49
> 
> The Millennium Tower, which is currently out of the ground(!!!), will slightly raise the financial district peak, (to at least 625', possibly more like 650' with mechanicals) with another 600' tower coming at North Station, and a couple talls planned for the near future in Back Bay. (includes a 699' + mechanicals, so low 700's by the Pru, supposed to start by end of this year) Boston already has mass and decent height (18 buildings over 150m, 16 over 500'), but will add quite a bit more to both in the near future.
> 
> For an example of a stricter height limit in town, I give you the seaport. This is developing at an extremely rapid rate, but the tallest buildings are either 225' or 235'. Unfortunately, so much construction has been concentrated here (and other lower height areas, such as Kendall Square in Cambridge) that it almost seems to shrink the skyline, until the new larger towers show up at least! Then I think the last few years' worth of construction will all come together and the city will look much bigger. Currently, It's losing a bit of its verticality, due to newer smaller towers "stepping up" to the rest of the skyline.


Thanks for the detailed explanation.
It looks like Boston will have a medium-height skyline (in comparison with the city's national importance) as long as the airport operates.
The much stricter limits at the seaport are a lot like downtown San Jose's (a city of a million), where all buildings are under 290'.


----------



## skyscraper 500

edit


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Detroit, Michigan*

Windsor Ontario, Detroit Skyline by Sue90ca Broken Car ugh!, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Mexico City - Santa Fe Suburb skyline*



joxxrgelr said:


> . _ Ciudad de México _
> 
> 
> Mexico City par Dk_67, sur Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## LCIII

isaidso said:


> That's a view held by many, but eventually cities outgrow their observation towers. It's happened in Calgary, starting to happen in Seattle, and will happen in Toronto as well. I don't see the wisdom in restricting a city's development by the desire to have one structure the tallest forever.


Won't ever happen in Seattle because of the Space Needle's location and because the zoning around it is highly restricted. It will always retain its prominence in the iconic Kerry Park view and the Alki beach view of the city. It's getting harder and harder to see from within the city because of all the new towers but it will always be protected from those mentioned points.


----------



## SoaD

*L.A.*


the most photographed bench in l.a. por howard-f, en Flickr


vista hermosa natural park. por howard-f, en Flickr​


----------



## isaidso

LCIII said:


> Won't ever happen in Seattle because of the Space Needle's location and because the zoning around it is highly restricted. It will always retain its prominence in the iconic Kerry Park view and the Alki beach view of the city. It's getting harder and harder to see from within the city because of all the new towers but it will always be protected from those mentioned points.


Good to know. The CN Tower has no such protection. The rail tracks, a park, and Skydome do afford the tower some separation from the rest of the skyline however.


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Mexico


----------



## DZH22

To be reassessed in 2015....

1 NYC
2 Chicago
3 Toronto
4 Los Angeles
5 Philadelphia
6 Houston
7 San Francisco
8 Atlanta
9 Dallas
10 Boston
11 Seattle
12 Calgary
13 Panama City
14 Minneapolis
15 Montreal


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cincinnati, Ohio*

The Cincinnati Skyline by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, Florida*


Miami Skyline by Dawn Coyote, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian

My list fluctuates a lot, but I guess it would more or less look like this:

1. New York City
2. Toronto
3. Chicago
4. Vancouver
5. Los Angeles
6. Calgary
7. Philadelphia
8. San Francisco
9. Seattle
10. Miami
11. Montreal
12. Houston
13. Panama City
14. Dallas
15. Atlanta

I base my rankings on a few things, mainly balance, density and height.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Ontario*

]
The Canadian arriving at Toronto by eric arnau, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Those older north American cities have great bones: Cincinnati, Montreal, Pittsburgh, Winnipeg, Minneapolis, etc.


----------



## SoaD

*MINNEAPOLIS*


The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow por Icedavis, en Flickr


It's time for baseball! por Icedavis, en Flickr​


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Mexico

Valle oriente cbd/downtown




















Campestre


----------



## JuanPaulo

Monterrey's skyline is sprouting so fast! Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, California*

City of Angels by croman653, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> Monterrey's skyline is sprouting so fast! Great pictures! :cheers:


That's what I was thinking. The way Mexico is growing we could have a couple Mexican skylines in the top 10 by 2025.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto, Ontario*


Financial District Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## pereinz

skyscraper 500 said:


> *Mexico City - Santa Fe Suburb skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Solo veo 10 edificios medianos hno:


----------



## jetmty1

isaidso said:


> That's what I was thinking. The way Mexico is growing we could have a couple Mexican skylines in the top 10 by 2025.




currently in _valle oriente _ CBD there is a 282 mts, a 181 mts, and 130 mts towers U/ C. not to mention other 2 interesting skyscrapers as PRO. in _Campestre _ CBD 4 towers in the range of 100-150 mts


----------



## isaidso

Excuse my ignorance, but are 'valle oriente' and 'campestre' areas of Monterrey?


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary, Alberta*


IMG_0141 by sportsdude77777, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

isaidso said:


> Excuse me ignorance, but are 'valle oriente' and 'campestre' areas of Monterrey?


yes


----------



## isaidso

Thanks. 

My Top 10 in 2020
01. New York
02. Toronto
03. Chicago
04. Miami
05. Panama City
06. Mexico City
07. Los Angeles
08. San Francisco
09. Calgary
10. Houston


----------



## pereinz

isaidso said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but are 'valle oriente' and 'campestre' areas of Monterrey?


si, es de monterrey.

*Valle Oriente* es una zona financiera de la ciudad de Monterrey perteneciente a la Zona Metropolitana de Monterrey ubicada en el municipio de San Pedro Garza García en el estado de Nuevo León, México.


----------



## jetmty1

isaidso said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but are 'valle oriente' and 'campestre' areas of Monterrey?


Yes, in latin america unlike from US/Canada , skylines dont "sprawl" exclusively in downtown, as they may emerge in other regions not becasue they are the central or downtown core of a district but because thre are in the middle of an affluent zone , I think mississauga, post oak-galleria (houston) are some examples of this.in US/CA


----------



## isaidso

jetmty1 said:


> Yes, in latin america unlike from US/Canada , skylines dont "sprawl" exclusively in downtown, as they may emerge in other regions not becasue they are the central or downtown core of a district but because thre are in the middle of an affluent zone , I think mississauga, post oak-galleria (houston) are some examples of this.in US/CA


Many Canadian/US cities develop nodes/clusters outside of downtown. Some are suburbs that grow large to the point that they develop their own 'mini downtown' like Mississauga, Ontario while others were former independent cities that got absorbed into the larger urban area like St. Paul, Minnesota.

Cities with just one downtown cluster like Chicago or Calgary aren't as prevalent as some people think.


----------



## isaidso

pereinz said:


> si, es de monterrey.


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## jetmty1

isaidso said:


> Many Canadian/US cities develop nodes/clusters outside of downtown. Some are suburbs that grow large to the point that they develop their own 'mini downtown' like Mississauga, Ontario while others were former independent cities that got absorbed into the larger urban area like St. Paul, Minnesota.
> 
> Cities with just one downtown cluster like Chicago or Calgary aren't as prevalent as some people think.


Thats why I dont consider st paul, ft worth, newark ,tacoma or similar examples as a "suburban" skyline,. they are skylines built within the _real_l downtown of a sister city that later combines into a metro area, on the other hand, (post oak galleria, mississauga, north york. "las colinas" , burnaby.etc) are real suburban clusters. way smaller than the dowtown core.counterpart
in Mexico-latam, suburban skylines (not the ones in dowtowns of sistership cities) can grow way bigger than the downtown of the metrpolitan city itself, this happends in many major latam cities (with also many exceptions of course) I will not explain the social and economic reason becauase am already way off topic


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*

Skyline by JBOA, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver, BC



























All courtesy of pektusin


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Good founds!





Seattle


Flickr 上 howardignatius 的 Golden Seattle


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Good founds!


You too baby.


----------



## MDguy

My brother took this today from the roof of the Aon Center


----------



## pereinz

CIUDAD DE MEXICO--INTERLOMAS


----------



## Spoonsky

I took this picture of LA in April. 

Please downsize the photo, Quantum.


----------



## Avangard-55

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Calgary
4. Los Angeles
5. Toronto
6. San Francisco
7. Denver
8. Vancouver
9. Montreal
10. Atlanta


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Minneapolis, Minnesota*

Minneapolis Skyline from MSP by MSPdude, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Minneapolis has great skyline! :cheers2:


----------



## isaidso

It's a mini-Chicago! I find most skylines in the US midwest look terrific. :yes:


----------



## jetmty1

NYC
TORONTO
CHICAGO
SEATTLE
SFO
HOUSTON, LA. DALLAS. CALGARY, MINNEAPOLIS,PHILY


----------



## JuanPaulo

A new player is in town for this party!


*Austin, Texas*


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of jasonzed


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevincappis/11232845186/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*

Skyline by JBOA, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

achybo said:


> Minneapolis skyline by Mulad on Flickr
> 
> img_8805-edit by Mulad, on Flickr


,,


----------



## Major Deegan

...


----------



## Taller Better

Chris found a beauty of a Toronto shot!!!!



christos-greece said:


> Surf n' Soar par blazec, sur Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Philly










https://www.flickr.com/photos/valentinian/14511616127/in/explore-2014-07-20


----------



## BrickellResidence

Taller said:


> Chris found a beauty of a Toronto shot!!!!


since when does One Canadian Place has three antennas or spires



*Reforma's Skyline (Mexico City)*


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


Vancouver Skyline - From Queen Elizabeth Park by trevis, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico.


----------



## GdlMty

Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico.


----------



## DZH22

Boston


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Panama City


joshbc said:


> P1130690 por fivetoedtravels, en Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*









Source unknown


----------



## isaidso

*Burnaby, BC*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Burnaby on its own can easily top many North American skylines. Impressive! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

I don't follow BC construction that closely, but some forum members from there are saying that Burnaby might start building taller than Vancouver. I believe there are 200m+ proposals for Burnaby. It will be interesting to watch over the next 5 years.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> I don't follow BC construction that closely, but some forum members from there are saying that Burnaby might start building taller than Vancouver. I believe there are 200m+ proposals for Burnaby. It will be interesting to watch over the next 5 years.


Interesting. Is there currently a height limit on Burnaby?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*









njt8024 by Michael Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> Interesting. Is there currently a height limit on Burnaby?


If memory serves me correctly there are no height restrictions in Burnaby. That's what makes it so interesting. Developers are flocking here to escape the overly restrictive regulations in Vancouver.


----------



## isaidso

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City*


MC is a metro on the rise. I think it will start getting on people's radar in 3-4 years then rise dramatically up the NA rankings. More height and a good cluster would do wonders.


----------



## BrickellResidence

isaidso said:


> MC is a metro on the rise. I think it will start getting on people's radar in 3-4 years then rise dramatically up the NA rankings. More height and a good cluster would do wonders.


In mexico city currently there is 28 buildings under construction or prep over +150m and 10 +200m especially one over 452m in proposals


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ All hail the King.


----------



## GdlMty

Cancun, Quintana Roo, Mexico.


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Do you genuinely think that would qualify as one of the "best N.A. skyline"?


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0047 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_0031 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

CSC_0099 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_1377 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Zack Fair said:


> Do you genuinely think that would qualify as one of the "best N.A. skyline"?


They put pictures of Halifax and I can't put any of Cancun? icard:


----------



## Zack Fair

GdlMty said:


> They put pictures of Halifax and I can't put any of Cancun? icard:


First of all, you didn't answer my question: _do you genuinely think that Cancun would qualify as one of the "best N.A. skyline"?_. Would you put Cancun in the same list with NYC and Chicago?

Second, if someone else is posting a photo that doesn't belong here, it doesn't mean that you should do the same. Stating that "They put picture of Halifax blah blah" make you look childish. They who? I don't recall Halifax's pics in this threads, btw.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Zack Fair said:


> First of all, you didn't answer my question: _do you genuinely think that Cancun would qualify as one of the "best N.A. skyline"?_. Would you put Cancun in the same list with NYC and Chicago?
> 
> Second, if someone else is posting a photo that doesn't belong here, it doesn't mean that you should do the same. Stating that "They put picture of Halifax blah blah" make you look childish. They who? I don't recall Halifax's pics in this threads, btw.


okay then your not even allowed to post Toronto's skyline, only new york city's as your referring to "best N.A skyline" cool.... just mind your business, and obviously he never meant cancun's skyline to be better than NY or chicago this is a free thread everyone is allowed to add any north american skyline...


----------



## Zack Fair

brickellresidence said:


> okay then your not even allowed to post Toronto's skyline, only new york city's as your referring to "best N.A skyline" cool.... just mind your business, and obviously he never meant cancun's skyline to be better than NY or chicago this is a free thread everyone is allowed to add any north american skyline...


Do you really want to go down that road? Read again my post. I didn't say NY and Chicago are the only skylines worth to be posted here. I asked 



> do you genuinely think that Cancun would qualify *as one of the "best N.A. skyline"*?


and



> Would you put Cancun in the same list with NYC and Chicago?


Unlike Toronto, which has a real _SKYLINE_, the tallest building in Cancun is 61 meters tall. In case you didn't noticed, we are in the _SKYSCRAPERS_ section and this thread is about _SKYSCRAPERS_. 

Oh and I won't "mind my own business" since this is a free thread, like you said, and your backlash about my own city not allowed to be here is beyond childish, you're making a fool of yourself.

If you fell an urge to post more Cancun photo, you can always open a "Best resorts in the world" topic.


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis's skyline is transforming 

Minneapolis, Minnesota by AboveTheNorm, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Zack Fair said:


> Do you really want to go down that road? Read again my post. I didn't say NY and Chicago are the only skylines worth to be posted here. I asked
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Toronto, which has a real _SKYLINE_, the tallest building in Cancun is 61 meters tall. In case you didn't noticed, we are in the _SKYSCRAPERS_ section and this thread is about _SKYSCRAPERS_.
> 
> Oh and I won't "mind my own business" since this is a free thread, like you said, and your backlash about my own city not allowed to be here is beyond childish, you're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> If you fell an urge to post more Cancun photo, you can always open a "Best resorts in the world" topic.


um no... Cancun's tallest building is 115 meters tall.....


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## Zack Fair

brickellresidence said:


> um no... Cancun's tallest building is 115 meters tall.....


You mean this? 










It's not a building, it's an observation tower.


----------



## QuantumX

This is the core of downtown Miami with Coral Gables in the far ground and the Port of Miami in the foreground.


----------



## ajbenius

1. New York (obviously)

2. Chicago

3. Toronto

4. Vancouver

5. Miami


----------



## BrickellResidence

Zack Fair said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a building, it's an observation tower.


again... UM NO..... its a residential building located in Cancun's Marina




















happy now?


----------



## justproject

New york and 432 park AVE. progress


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Panama City is a tough one to rank. Crazy height/density/quantity that puts it on the scale of Toronto, and yet so much of it looks so terrible. The glass towers are pretty cool, but all the white painted slabs are gross. I realize it's 4th based on everybody's favorite metric (and probably the most fair/accurate one I know of): http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 
> However, its poor showing in other categories like quality, variety, and cohesiveness sink this one just outside of my Top 10.


That's how I see it as well. I use that quantitative ranking you linked as my starting point then adjust skylines up or down based on other factors like architecture, quality, layering, variety of styles from the last 100+ years, layout, iconic structures, etc.


----------



## SoaD

*Dallas, Texas.*


Rain spot Dallas Skyline por davidworthington, en Flickr​


----------



## mia183rd

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adc/4273961105/

Miami - 4 more buildings breaking ground tomorrow, all 500+ footers


----------



## QuantumX

mia183rd said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/adc/4273961105/
> 
> Miami - 4 more buildings breaking ground tomorrow, all 500+ footers


http://www.exmiami.org/index.php/rel...rs-1380-units/


----------



## DZH22




----------



## sbarn

Midtown Manhattan :cheers:


IMG_2354 by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

*Chicago, Illinois*


Cloud Gate, Chicago. por Magic life gallery, en Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, Florida*


Break of Dawn by michelle.murphy2, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's CBD is out of frame. It would be to the left. I can see my building. :banana:










http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/e17224/media/Aura/IMG_3231_zps37753afc.jpg.html


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, Florida*


Downtown Miami by happa_47, on Flickr


Untitled by michelle.murphy2, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City


DSC03155 por in-dErick, en Flickr​


----------



## isaidso

Would the towers roughly delineate where La Reforma is?


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*


30-7-14 1587 by ELIS ING, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

isaidso said:


> Would the towers roughly delineate where La Reforma is?


Yes all the tall towers are in Reforma Avenue


----------



## Avian001

Miami's skyline is impressive for the number of towers. But there is nothing noteworthy about it. No particularly iconic buildings. Just one residential tower after another. It reads as a resort town like Benidorm (which actually has a more impressive skyline than Miami).


----------



## BrickellResidence

Avian001 said:


> Miami's skyline is impressive for the number of towers. But there is nothing noteworthy about it. No particularly iconic buildings. Just one residential tower after another. It reads as a resort town like Benidorm. Lovely to a point, but there doesn't seem to be any serious business going on there, unlike Chicago or New York or even Houston, Seattle, Minneapolis, Atlanta, Dallas or Denver.


+1 I never really liked Miami's skyline along with Panama city despite the density and height, to many white condo towers for my likes :/


----------



## DZH22

Avian001 said:


> Miami's skyline is impressive for the number of towers. But there is nothing noteworthy about it. No particularly iconic buildings. Just one residential tower after another. It reads as a resort town like Benidorm (which actually has a more impressive skyline than Miami). Lovely to a point, but there doesn't seem to be any serious business going on there, unlike Chicago or New York or even Houston, Seattle, Minneapolis, Atlanta, Philadelphia, Dallas or Denver.


Miami actually does have a couple iconic buildings, but they got totally buried in the last boom. (particularly Miami Tower) I do mostly agree with you in that this is not one of my higher ranking skylines, particularly given its size. However, it's still a million times better than Benidorm, to the point where that comparison borders on ridiculous. Although, I could see comparing Benidorm to Sunny Isles. That's a true race to the bottom.

A better comparison for Miami is Gold Coast. Much smaller, and also mostly made up of those terrible white painted towers, but has a few extremely noteworthy buildings that give that skyline a flair unseen in Miami.

Although, at the end of the day, I still have Gold Coast ranked 5th in Australia. There's just something about office towers that puts them a cut above residentials. They look cleaner, more powerful, more "urban". Miami and Gold Coast don't actually resemble true cities to me. Just buildings by the beach. Low quality, stand-alone residentials next to low rises, next to parking lots. I'm happy I don't live in an area of the country that is developed that way.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Miami actually does have a couple iconic buildings, but they got totally buried in the last boom. (particularly Miami Tower) I do mostly agree with you in that this is not one of my higher ranking skylines, particularly given its size. However, it's still a million times better than Benidorm, to the point where that comparison borders on ridiculous. Although, I could see comparing Benidorm to Sunny Isles. That's a true race to the bottom.


This skyline is in a true race to the bottom?

CSC_0102 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

CSC_0096 by Quantum2010, on Flickr



Avian001 said:


> It reads as a resort town like Benidorm (which actually has a more impressive skyline than Miami).


Benidorm has a more impressive skyline than Miami's?



DZH22 said:


> I'm happy I don't live in an area of the country that is developed that way.


I'm very happy I live in an area that has the 3rd largest skyline in the US and a skyline that is still growing very rapidly. The city of Miami isn't on a beach, btw. It's on a bay like San Francisco. Miami Beach and Sunny Isles Beach are both on a Beach. 

You certainly would do Boston a lot more justice if you could take shots like these. I rarely post anybody elses shots of Miami or Sunny Isles Beach. Do you people think I find these on the Internet or something? 

CSC_0082 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


. by Softkr, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

brickellresidence said:


> +1 I never really liked Miami's skyline along with Panama city despite the density and height, *to many white condo towers for my likes* :/



"White" towers are common -and appropriate- in Miami because it is the most suitable color for tropical weather. Its a matter of architecture and material selection that makes sense with the location an environmental demands. If you do not like "white" towers, I recommend you relocate to a city with a more template climate.


----------



## BrickellResidence

JuanPaulo said:


> "White" towers are common -and appropriate- in Miami because it is the most suitable color for tropical weather. Its a matter of architecture and material selection that makes sense with the location an environmental demands. If you do not like "white" towers, I recommend you relocate to a city with a more template climate.


Yes I know but still I'm not a fan of skylines full of white condo towers, however thats not the problem the problem is that Miami lacks of iconic glass towers and more glassy office skyscrapers as I see they are starting to build more glassy towers but at the same time more white condo towers :/ and the climate is not an excuse either for example the Marquis is an excellent example of glass condo towers also the Marinablue, icon, and many condos in melbourne, toronto, sydney, vancouver, etc


----------



## JuanPaulo

brickellresidence said:


> Yes I know but still I'm not a fan of skylines full of white condo towers, however thats not the problem the problem is that Miami lacks of iconic glass towers and more glassy office skyscrapers as I see they are starting to build more glassy towers but at the same time more white condo towers :/ and the climate is not an excuse either for example the Marquis is an excellent example of glass condo towers also the Marinablue, icon, and many condos in *melbourne, toronto, sydney, vancouver, etc*


But none of these are cities in or near the tropics! Comparable cities to Miami in terms of climate are Singapore, Manila, Brisbane, Panama City, San Juan, Honolulu, etc. As you can see, white buildings are very prominent in all these cities.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> But none of these are cities in or near the tropics! Comparable cities to Miami in terms of climate are Singapore, Manila, Brisbane, Panama City, San Juan, Honolulu, etc. As you can see, white buildings are very prominent in all these cities.


I keep trying to tell people, it's part of the tropical color palette. It's just the way it is here.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> This skyline is in a true race to the bottom?


Yeah, pretty much. Just because it has some tall buildings, doesn't mean it looks good.

Boston's skyscraper renaissance will be 2015-2017, and maybe beyond. Our 3rd tallest is out of the ground, 3 more 600'+ towers are slated to start over the next 3-9 months, with more substantial buildings and a new mayor bringing a new approach to development. There is also a ridiculous amount of demand here, including growing demand from China and other foreigners. Our housing costs are some of the highest in the country! 

One thing that is noteworthy is that none of our upcoming 600' towers are throwaways or duds. (at least, not rendered duds) We are going to be adding awesome new towers without just blocking the old ones with filler. Maybe after those 4 are built I too will take a helicopter ride. There are also rumblings of half a dozen more 600'+ towers on the horizon, including potential new tallests. I'm bullish on Boston.

Millennium Tower - 625' + mechanical - U/C


desertpunk said:


> *Here's the Millennium Tower with People Around It*



Christian Science Center - 699' + mechanicals - set to start by the end of the year



dirtywater said:


>



North Station residential. ~600' (think it's 606, unsure) Supposedly construction is imminent.



Randomgear said:


> Latest Images from the Final Environmental Impact Report - Jan 31, 2014



Copley Place Tower - 569' roof / 625' crown - Expected to start early next year.



Rick said:


> The DPIR is up on the BRA site. Lots of info and pretty pictures.
> Height is confirmed at 625'8".


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Just because it has some tall buildings, doesn't mean it looks good.


It looks good to me. I think, for the most part, the Sunny Isles Beach skyline looks pretty futuristic.


----------



## isaidso

Double post.


----------



## isaidso

That's a very interesting area. I'm assuming its a remnant of the grandiose urban planning of a century ago? That's one thing Canadian cities are regrettably lacking in. We did have a number of master plans, but they either got watered down or cancelled altogether. What a shame!


----------



## QuantumX

The Boston skyline is going to be radically altered! It's going to be huge!


----------



## isaidso

It's about time. I've always found the skyline didn't match the status of Boston. Same goes for Los Angeles.


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis Skyline from MSP by MSPdude, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Dallas*


Dallas skyline at dusk by dave_hensley, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> That's a very interesting area. I'm assuming its a remnant of the grandiose urban planning of a century ago? That's one thing Canadian cities are regrettably lacking in. We did have a number of master plans, but they either got watered down or cancelled altogether. What a shame!


I'm not sure about any master plans. If Boston did have a master plan, it was probably drafted under the influence of alcohol, pot, crack, acid....
(seriously, check out this nonsense layout https://www.google.com/maps/@42.3587465,-71.0584865,2216m/data=!3m1!1e3)

The reflecting pool was built in the 1970's, and part of an older neighborhood was steamrolled for it. Luckily, that neighborhood extends pretty far out of the picture, and most of historic Boston remains intact, although every loss is unrecoverable... 

As I have been saying for a while now, Boston is basically Montreal, except with a different layout and without the French aspect of it. It's an ultra dense urban paradise built in a manner that will never be replicated in the modern world. Both cities are basically Europe brought to America.


----------



## ainvan

Toronto


Breath of a City by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

New York


New York from the Rockefeller Center by javawest, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Detroit, Michigan*


20140706_191945 by Elitexp, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jersey City, NJ*

Its own city or suburb of NYC? :nuts:


Jersey City by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


Rainy Miami Downtown Panorama by algiovanni23, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Chicago at eye level is amazing.


----------



## Marcanadian

I found Chicago's skyline to be very imposing, which is great. It just kind of takes you over wherever you are, and it's got some of the best quality of architecture in the world. Here's some pics I took back in 2011:

Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Marcanadian said:


> I found Chicago's skyline to be very imposing, which is great. It just kind of takes you over wherever you are, and it's got some of the best quality of architecture in the world.


Their skyscrapers are refreshingly unapologetic. Rather than attempt to escape detection, they're the star attraction. I've always found the idea that buildings need to be set back from the lot line and/or incorporate glass at the top so it 'disappears' (The Berczy) to be an affront to architecture. Buildings should be celebrated, not apologize for existing. Vancouver is an especially bad offender.


----------



## skyscraper 500

Chicago is for me one of the most esthetic skylines in the world!
Beautiful City! :cheers:

^^^^^^^^^^^^

One of Mexico City Reforma Avenue Skyline



gratteciel said:


> Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma por francerobert2001, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> It's about time. I've always found the skyline didn't match the status of Boston.


According to our favorite ranking system, we could be talking upwards of a 25% points increase over the next 4-5 years, with more to come!

The problem with the majority of the skyline is that it's full of powerful, but mostly unremarkable buildings. For instance, I think Boston has 50% more 500' towers than Philadelphia, but doesn't have the showstoppers at the very top besides its big 2. 

Too many background buildings that add excellent mass/density, but not enough main attractions. Also it's obviously stuck as a plateau across downtown, which is unlikely to change so much as become a much BIGGER plateau, with 2 new towers in particular dominating the view from the north. Back Bay is too sparse, but CSC and Copley Place towers will turn that into a whole different animal, and there are plans in the works for more 400'+ towers in that area.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


Miami Skyline by Raul's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mia183rd

DZH22 said:


> According to our favorite ranking system, we could be talking upwards of a 25% points increase over the next 4-5 years, with more to come!
> 
> The problem with the majority of the skyline is that it's full of powerful, but mostly unremarkable buildings. For instance, I think Boston has 50% more 500' towers than Philadelphia, but doesn't have the showstoppers at the very top besides its big 2.
> 
> Too many background buildings that add excellent mass/density, but not enough main attractions. Also it's obviously stuck as a plateau across downtown, which is unlikely to change so much as become a much BIGGER plateau, with 2 new towers in particular dominating the view from the north. Back Bay is too sparse, but CSC and Copley Place towers will turn that into a whole different animal, and there are plans in the works for more 400'+ towers in that area.


 
Talk about race to the bottom, Boston is the king of that, well thats if it makes anybodys list at all :lol:


25% increase, dude you're a dreamer, please you have 1 600 footer out of the ground, as of now Sunny Isles has 3 and all taller then your 3rd tallest with more to come, now I see where your hate comes from, what a joke


This is the same guy that took a backhanded shot at New York a lil while back saying that Bostons 600 footers are all roof height and dont have spires or some bs like that

And please give it a rest with the Boston pics, same shots year after year after year


----------



## isaidso

If you don't agree with him that's fine, but please refrain at taking personal shots at other members. Politeness goes a long way.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> If you don't agree with him that's fine, but please refrain at taking personal shots at other members. Politeness goes a long way.


Consider the source and what people from the Miami forum have to put up with constantly from DHZ22 and others like him. It's constant Miami and Sunny Isles Beach bashing. No, politeness does not go a long way in this case, but two wrongs don't make a right is what I would tell mia183rd and to ignore the Miami/Sunny Isles Beach haters. We have a lot of new stuff to look forward to down here and I know it just gripes a lot of people who don't have as much going on where they are.


----------



## DZH22

mia183rd said:


> Talk about race to the bottom, Boston is the king of that, well thats if it makes anybodys list at all :lol:
> 
> 
> 25% increase, dude you're a dreamer, please you have 1 600 footer out of the ground, as of now Sunny Isles has 3 and all taller then your 3rd tallest with more to come, now I see where your hate comes from, what a joke
> 
> 
> This is the same guy that took a backhanded shot at New York a lil while back saying that Bostons 600 footers are all roof height and dont have spires or some bs like that
> 
> And please give it a rest with the Boston pics, same shots year after year after year



HAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAAAAHHAHAAAAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD I REALLY ALMOST JUST FELL OUT OF MY SEAT LAUGHING AAAAAAAHAAAAAHAHAAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

Ok, first of all, a backhanded shot of New York? Huh?! That has been THE definitive skyline in my lifetime, and I used to see it every year growing up. It's pretty close. How the heck is my statement of BOSTON hitting most of its heights to the roof a shot at NEW YORK??? Please explain that one to me.

A few posts ago I criticized Panama City for having too many terrible white-painted slabs and said I have it just outside my top 10, despite it being around the size of Toronto's skyline. (aka huge) I'm not a fan of the style.

I would never be jealous of Miami. I love my city, and feel very safe here. It's an amazing walking city! Currently rated 3rd, and on pace for #1. This pace is due to a huge amount of new development, which hasn't been as tall as Southern Floridas by a long shot, but has drastically improved areas and started sewing neighborhoods together. Boston/Cambridge has combined for approximately 40 new 200'+ buildings since 2000, amazingly more than San Francisco and Philadelphia. So there has been a lot of building going on. Ever heard of the Big Dig? We buried the highway and are sewing the city back together. 

Also, I'll never get enough of this: https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...2!3m1!1s0x89e3652d0d3d311b:0x787cbf240162e8a0

Sunny Isles has incredibly impressive buildup going on. However, there are a couple of things I don't like about it. The first is the layout itself, and the direct juxtaposition to where I'm from. This link is a snippet of the main street these skyscrapers are on. I scrolled through and it looks like the beach on one side (cool) but then private pools/facilities surrounding the buildings, half with parking behind them, all fronting a 6 lane major thoroughfare. I prefer urban. https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...2!3m1!1s0x88d9acfee073549d:0xf4e74db7a5da487a

Secondly, I just think most of the buildings are very ugly. I'm not a fan of balconies, and I'm definitely not a fan of the Dubai-at-its-worst multi-clashing-colored towers. As a whole it looks weird, foreign, alien, actually pretty neat, but not really "city". I guess I just don't really understand it, but most southern cities that matured after the automobile developed in a way that is counter to the cities up here.

Oh and yes, 25% increase is possible. 5 years is a pretty long time and everything is starting to go. A 420' tower that had no news for over a year just started out of nowhere this week. 3 more 600'+ towers will give an average of 100+ points on this http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
Plus, we now have a much smaller skyline on that because so much of the recent buildup has been down below in the 50-100m range, so it takes less to hit that 25%. I also said "upwards of 25%" but I think 5 years is reasonable.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Consider the source and what people from the Miami forum have to put up with constantly from DHZ22 and others like him.


I'm not familiar with any of that back history. If what you're saying is true, retaliation isn't the route to go. There is no excuse for rudeness and it needs to be nipped in a bud. This is supposed to be a pleasant enjoyable place for people to visit and want it to remain so.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sunny Isles Beach, Florida*


Warm Skies, Cool Evenings by Jason Sha'ul, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I'm not familiar with any of that back history. If what you're saying is true, retaliation isn't the route to go. There is no excuse for rudeness and it needs to be nipped in a bud.


And I have addressed this already. 



isaidso said:


> This is supposed to be a pleasant enjoyable place for people to visit and want it to remain so.


Of course it's supposed to be. Of course I want it to remain so.


----------



## Taller Better

Nice shots of Toronto, sourced by Chris!!



christos-greece said:


> Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Nice shots of Toronto, sourced by Chris!!



christos-greece said:


> Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco Sunrise Colors by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Sunny Isles has incredibly impressive buildup going on. *However, there are a couple of things I don't like about it. The first is the layout itself, and the direct juxtaposition to where I'm from. * This link is a snippet of the main street these skyscrapers are on. I scrolled through and it looks like the beach on one side (cool) but then private pools/facilities surrounding the buildings, half with parking behind them, all fronting a 6 lane major thoroughfare. * I prefer urban.*


It's a beach town. Of course it's different from where you're from and what you grew up with and what you prefer. The problem I have with you and others is that you seem to preach what you're used to and where you're from and what you prefer as if it's the holy gospel when people from different regions do things differently and that's all it is. Don't let your own personal bias get in the way of things that are no more than cultural or regional differences. 



DZH22 said:


> Secondly, I just think most of the buildings are very ugly. I'm not a fan of balconies, and I'm definitely not a fan of the Dubai-at-its-worst multi-clashing-colored towers. As a whole it looks *weird, foreign*, alien, actually pretty neat, but not really "city". *I guess I just don't really understand it,* but most southern cities that matured after the automobile developed in a way that is counter to the cities up here.


If the architectural styles are weird and foreign to you, then you should just say that rather than constantly putting them down. From what you've told me about architectural styles in the past that you've liked, they simply would not work in a place like Sunny Isles Beach. This isn't the northeast, which is what you're used to and what many people are used to. 

Also, as I have already said many times until I'm almost blue in the face, balconies on very tall buildings represent advancement in structural engineering because of more precise calculations made possible by computer technology. Balconies increase wind load on a building and before the computer technology that we have today, it was feared that a very tall building with balconies in a windstorm would be racked apart and collapse, so very tall buildings with balconies are quite futuristic. With the earth's increasing human population, very tall residential towers are the wave of the future.


----------



## ainvan

*Chicago*


Chicago's Near North Side by vxla, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Moon Set by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> It's a beach town. Of course it's different from where you're from and what you grew up with and what you prefer. The problem I have with you and others is that you seem to preach what you're used to and where you're from and what you prefer as if it's the holy gospel when people from different regions do things differently and that's all it is. Don't let your own personal bias get in the way of things that are no more than cultural or regional differences.
> 
> 
> 
> If the architectural styles are weird and foreign to you, then you should just say that rather than constantly putting them down. From what you've told me about architectural styles in the past that you've liked, they simply would not work in a place like Sunny Isles Beach. This isn't the northeast, which is what you're used to and what many people are used to.
> 
> Also, as I have already said many times until I'm almost blue in the face, balconies on very tall buildings represent advancement in structural engineering because of more precise calculations made possible by computer technology. Balconies increase wind load on a building and before the computer technology that we have today, it was feared that a very tall building with balconies in a windstorm would be racked apart and collapse, so very tall buildings with balconies are quite futuristic. With the earth's increasing human population, very tall residential towers are the wave of the future.


Frankly, I'd rather stop talking about Miami, but some people just won't let things die. (referring more to your thin-skinned fellow Miami forumer here)

The balcony technology is certainly a solid invention. However, as I have already said many times until I'm almost blue in the face, I still don't think they LOOK good, especially on skyline-defining buildings. We are having an argument on the Boston threads about this (do we want more new resi's with balconies?) and I went so far as to call Aqua completely overrated. I saw it in person and that was my gut reaction. As we both know, that's pretty much the epitome for balcony buildings, so if I'm "blah" on that then it's probably just not something I'm ever going to be into.

You are right that architectural styles don't always work across regions. Our closest "Miami-type" building in this city is also the one I have hated the most for my entire life: http://www.emporis.com/building/tremont-on-the-common-boston-ma-usa
If it was half as wide and twice as tall, I wouldn't be happy about another 650' tower. I would probably vomit in my mouth every time I saw what the bastard did to the skyline!

I think I am pretty consistent about my taste. It would be hypocritical if I was on other threads talking about how much I love skylines like Panama City and Manila, while bashing Miami for the same style. But I'm not a huge fan of those skylines either, even if I can acknowledge that the level of buildup is incredible. I don't think I have ever mentioned this, but here is one of my favorite buildings in Miami: http://www.emporis.com/building/stephenpclarkcenter-miami-fl-usa

Simple, powerful, unapologetic. I'm sure plenty of people hate this one, but I would take office towers like this, One Biscayne, or even something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miami_Center
anyday over the hoards of balconied residentials you have surrounded them with. I will always prefer skylines dominated by office towers (ala Miami 1990's) over skylines dominated by residentials (Miami today). 

Can we just agree to disagree, or are we destined to argue until our blue faces turn purple? (ie we're dead)


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> *However, as I have already said many times until I'm almost blue in the face, I still don't think they LOOK good, *especially on skyline-defining buildings. We are having an argument on the Boston threads about this (do we want more new resi's with balconies?) and I went so far as to call Aqua completely overrated. I saw it in person and that was my gut reaction. As we both know, that's pretty much the epitome for balcony buildings, so if I'm "blah" on that then it's probably just not something I'm ever going to be into.


Well, I really don't care that much for Aqua in Chicago either, but I love Aura in Toronto. If you don't think high-rises with balconies look good, that's fine, but you act like everything has to be your way. 



DZH22 said:


> Can we just agree to disagree, or are we destined to argue until our blue faces turn purple? (ie we're dead)


Of course we can agree to disagree, but Sunny Isles Beach and Benidorm are in a race to the bottom. Come on, man! I don't think statements like that are called for. It's not as ridiculous as Beniform has a more impressive skyline than Miami, but it seems this kind of negativity is where you're always coming from. Isaidso said this is supposed to be an enjoyable place for people to visit, but I really don't think you're a help there. There are lots of buildings I don't like and lots of things about skylines around the world that I don't like, but I don't spit venom like some other people because everybody has different tastes and I respect that. You don't seem to. It just doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> Well, I really don't care that much for Aqua in Chicago either, but I love Aura in Toronto.


See, and I only like the top half of Aura. I don't say everything HAS to be MY WAY. However, I am opinionated for sure, and I defend the heck out of my opinions. Come visit the Northeast and you'll find 40 million more assholes like me who are convinced they are right about everything.

The thing with skylines, is there are probably upwards of a dozen different categories to rank it by (height, density, quality, quantity, layout, etc etc etc.) Everybody is going to stress different aspects based on personal tastes. I just think it happens to be that you and I do not really overlap on the aspects that we stress as most important. 

However, whether I am criticizing and hurting feelings or not, I do make a point of bringing up positive things I like about something. For instance, I have held up 8-10 buildings in Miami as ones that I really like, and also mention that the real life impact of all the new towers is probably more than I give it credit for in pictures. So yeah, maybe I do have some of those caustic undertones that are more characteristic of where I come from. (ever heard of Northern hospitality? me neither) But I'm not just some blind hater. I am consistent with what I like, I am consistent with what I don't, and I am willing to dole out praise and criticism in equal helpings.

In case you didn't notice, this last explosion of comments originated when I was trying to be positive about the outlook of MY city, and it somehow got turned around into THIS DISCUSSION. Also, supposedly I insulted NYC hno: even though none of that rings a bell.

Take what I say with a grain of salt. I am one man with my own opinions, as are you, as is everybody else on this forum. I may not always/often agree with you, but I can respect the effort you put into your comments and I hope you can respect the research I put into mine.


----------



## QuantumX

I do my aerials by plane. It's cheaper. Helicopters are too expensive. I prefer an FK9, which is a slow-flying, light-weight propeller plane which only seats two side-by-side (me and the pilot) and allows me to take the door off so that I have unobstructed views. 

I really don't think you'll like the Miami skyline more in person because ground level interaction with the condos is lacking. Also, I think I manage to make it look better most of the time than it actually is. The Southeast Financial Center remains my favorite building even after 30 years. It's been First Union and Wachovia since then. Now it's back to being just the Southeast Financial Center. It was designed by Skidmore, Owings, and Merrill.

CSC_0093 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

@DZH22

You have likely never lived in a high-rise building. And absolutely never lived in tropical weather. 

Balconies are not the "great development" in structural engineering. In fact, tall buildings with balconies are designed the same way as those without. The issue here is climate. Balconies were never common, and will never be, on template latitudes because of climate. In the northeast and midwest USA where winters are harsh, balconies (with continuous concrete slabs) create a path for the cold to penetrate the occupied space. This is inefficient from an energy and environmental point of view. This is the number one reason why balconies are not prominent in these regions. At solution to this issue is to have balconies that are not continuous with the interior of the building like attached structural steel balconies with diagonal braces/hangers. the issue is that when temperatures are VERY cold for most of the year, it does not make economic sense to invest in an attached balcony when it will only be used for a handful of weeks a month.

That said, balconies are popular in tropical climates because they can be used year round. And if you live,or have lived, in a highrise building you will know that stepping outside for fresh air is a MUST.

I will not consider Aqua the epitome of balconies. While indeed in this case the balconies are the most defining feature of the building, there are many other examples where balconies are better integrated with the building's facade so that they go unnoticeable for the most part.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> @DZH22
> 
> You have likely never lived in a high-rise building. And absolutely never lived in tropical weather.
> 
> Balconies are not the "great development" in structural engineering. In fact, tall buildings with balconies are designed the same way as those without.


Where are you getting your information?


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> Where are you getting your information?


I am a licensed Structural Engineer.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> I am a licensed Structural Engineer.


But don't balconies and recessed windows on very tall buildings increase windload? That's my understanding, and now they can more precisely measure how much windload a building can take through computer technology, thus taller buildings with balconies.


----------



## hacci

Just discovered this thread, and I think it's full of unnecessary fights. Please stop it guys.


----------



## QuantumX

hacci said:


> Just discovered this thread, and I think it's full of unnecessary fights. Please stop it guys.


You just discovered this thread and they're over.


----------



## GdlMty

Cancun, Quintana Roo, Mexico.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

City In Red by player_pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Our moderator Marcanadian is a very talented photographer!!



Marcanadian said:


> Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> Our moderator Marcanadian is a very talented photographer!!


Yes, you're lucky to have hiim to showcase Toronto to the world.


----------



## isaidso

I've always found that spot to be postcard perfect with the CN Tower framed as it is.


----------



## Rdx MG

New York and Chicago.


----------



## Marcanadian

isaidso said:


> I've always found that spot to be postcard perfect with the CN Tower framed as it is.


Yeah, I almost god eaten alive by mosquitoes, but I thought it was a great view. 

Here's a couple more from that night:

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


I actually went down to see if I could get a photo of the International Space Station flying overhead, and this is the only decent one I got. You can see it in the upper right. 

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## RaymondHood

Thanks for a very useful insight. 

As I look back on a peripatetic life, I can see that the thermally-attached concrete balconies and patios that I have lived with have all been in warm climates -- two in Los Angeles, and one each in Austin and San Jose.

The thermally detached ones -- three structurally independent wooden decks and balconies, and two bolted-on steel fire escapes -- were in colder climates such as New York and Seattle. (The fire escapes served as workable balconies.)

So now I know why. Nine data points, and they all fit your model..



JuanPaulo said:


> @DZH22
> 
> Balconies are not the "great development" in structural engineering. In fact, tall buildings with balconies are designed the same way as those without.
> 
> The issue here is climate. Balconies were never common, and will never be, in temperate latitudes because of climate. In the northeast and midwest USA where winters are harsh, balconies (with continuous concrete slabs) create a path for the cold to penetrate the occupied space. This is inefficient from an energy and environmental point of view. This is the number one reason why balconies are not prominent in these regions.
> 
> A solution to this issue is to have balconies that are not continuous with the interior of the building like attached structural steel balconies with diagonal braces/hangers. the issue is that when temperatures are VERY cold for most of the year, it does not make economic sense to invest in an attached balcony when it will only be used for a handful of weeks a month.
> 
> That said, balconies are popular in tropical climates because they can be used year round. And if you live,or have lived, in a highrise building you will know that stepping outside for fresh air is a MUST.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Cinta Costera by epiac1216, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


IMG_3714 by thiendle, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

This port is one reason why Miami is more important in world commerce than many people think and another reason why the skyline will continue to grow - Cruise Capital of the World, Cargo Gateway to the Americas. 

http://www.miamidade.gov/portmiami/cargo-main.asp

PortMiamiRotated by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Santa Fe District Skyline (Mexico City Suburb) New 234m skyscraper will crown this districts's Skyline (current tallest is 180m)


DSC03179 por in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## isaidso

It's wonderful seeing Mexico City modernizing as it is. It's one of America's great cities and is surely a city on its way up.


----------



## Bligh

One of my favourite Cities I have ever seen and a gorgeous skyline is San Francisco. It's beautiful, especially while driving from the Bay Bridge. 

The Top 5 are probably; NYC, Chicago, Toronto, L.A., and San Francisco. Maybe also Seattle or Vancouver. There's so many to choose from!

If someone said I HAD to choose a number 1 spot then I'd probably give it to NYC for numerous reasons.


----------



## Georgia777

New York 
 
Philadelphia


----------



## Georgia777

Calgary


----------



## hacci

isaidso said:


> It's wonderful seeing Mexico City modernizing as it is. It's one of America's great cities and is surely a city on its way up.


There's a massive amount of projects going on at the moment in the city, it will keep transforming.


----------



## isaidso

I believe Mexico City is 3rd in construction activity in NA behind Toronto and New York. Miami's very close behind in 4th.


----------



## ainvan

Georgia777 said:


> Philadelphia


Who can't forget this skyline from the Philadelphia movie and Bruce Springsteen's Street of Philadelphia? Totally love Philly's skyline.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I believe Mexico City is 3rd in construction activity in NA behind Toronto and New York. Miami's very close behind in 4th.


With Miami and Mexico City, I think it's the other way around according to the CTBUH data base. Also, New York is well ahead of Toronto with 10 buildings over 200m tall under construction, three of which are supertalls, so from the CTBUH data, the list would read as follows in terms of who is currently seeing the most construction in North America. 

1. New York
2. Toronto
3. Miami
4. Mexico City 

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## isaidso

CTBUH isn't reliable and what ranking you get depends on what criteria you use. I use SSP, it's far more up to date. By 100m+ buildings U/C Toronto has been in the #1 spot for a very long time and still is. Toronto has 65, New York has 51. By 200m+ U/C, Toronto has 9 buildings to New York's 14.

So by 200m+ U/C New York has moved into the #1 spot. By 100m+ U/C Toronto is still #1. Toronto has more towers U/C than New York, while New York's lower count is more concentrated in tall towers.


----------



## QuantumX

But do those 100+m buildings under construction in Toronto add up to the height of all the 200+m buildings in New York and all those between 100 and 200m under construction in New York? Are you simply counting all the 100+m buildings without taking into account their individual heights? 

For Miami, CTBUH is actually more accurate than SSP. I guess it all depends on who is updating the websites. I actually help update CTBUH. I take pictures and submit info to them.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> But do those 100+m buildings under construction in Toronto add up to the height of all the 200+m buildings in New York and all those between 100 and 200m under construction in New York? Are you simply counting all the 100+m buildings without taking into account their individual heights?


It's a count of the number of buildings U/C; that's how most people count the level of construction in a city. Adding the height of buildings together is not standard methodology and I've only ever seen one study tabulate that way (although I do like it).

If that's the methodology you're interested in, we'll have to wait till they update their database. I know the site you're referring to and it's going to be very close between Toronto and New York. Toronto has more buildings U/C while New York has a some very tall ones. It could go either way.



QuantumX said:


> For Miami, CTBUH is actually more accurate than SSP. I guess it all depends on who is updating the websites. I actually help update CTBUH. I take pictures and submit info to them.


It's different for every city. Mexico City and Panama City have no listings on SSP at all. I know for Toronto, SSP is far more accurate than CTBUH. I believe SSP is based in Canada, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Taller Better

Where did the arbitrary figure of 200m come from?  So, is this not a tower because it is only 182 meters?


Filip said:


> Developer: Cresford Developments
> 56 storeys



Looks like a tower under construction to me. :dunno: Doesn't it get a bit complicated if we start adding up all the total heights of towers in any city? It is one
way of massaging statistics, but it seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> Where did the arbitrary figure of 200m come from?  So, is this not a tower because it is only 182 meters?
> 
> Looks like a tower under construction to me. :dunno: Doesn't it get a bit complicated if we start adding up all the total heights of towers in any city? Isn't a tower
> under construction a tower under construction?


In the World Development News section, there is a forum called Skyscrapers that starts at 200m. Not sure where they got that idea from, but a number of buildings under construction above a certain height to me does translate into more construction. In my mind a 100m building and a 200m building are not equal, but three 100m buildings under construction equal one 300m building. Yes, it does get a bit complicated if we start adding up all the total heights of towers in any city, but that is the way I prefer to do it.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> In my mind a 100m building and a 200m building are not equal, but three 100m buildings under construction equal one 300m building.


With that logic, would you say that Miami would get a bigger impact out of building 4 new 100 meter towers vs 1 new 300 meter tower?

Same with Toronto. At this point, if somebody offered to build you 10 new buildings between 100-110m, or one new 350 meter tower, which are you going to pick?

It's worth noting that our most agreed upon method subtracts out the first 90 meters from each building. Thus, each 100 meter tower is only worth 10 points, so the Miami "proposition" would be 40 points vs 210 for the supertall, while Toronto's "proposition" would be approximately 150 points vs 260 for their larger supertall.

Personally, I would argue that a supertall is worth significantly more to a skyline (particularly well developed skylines like these 2!) than a larger amount of smaller towers.

I have always liked the 150m mark myself as a measuring stick. Anything below that barely makes a dent in my city, which at this point is significantly smaller than Toronto and Miami (skyline-wise). 200 meters is too exclusive. Are we really going to say that Vancouver's skyline is the equivalent of a field of grass? However, 100m for top 30 world cities is kind of ridiculous. Does it really tell you anything if City A is building 70 100m towers, and City B only 50? What if City A's only average out 115 meters, and top out at 210, while City B's average 170 meters per tower, and top out over 400 meters? (think Toronto's boom vs New York's boom as prime example, I realize these aren't at all the exact numbers but which city has the more impressive construction here?)

Just my 2 cents. There's no real right or wrong answer, but I think some of them are closer to the "truth" than others in terms of real-life impact and extractable, useful information.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> With that logic, would you say that Miami would get a bigger impact out of building 4 new 100 meter towers vs 1 new 300 meter tower?


I don't like the logic either. I'm just trying to get Isaidso to better understand where I'm coming from. No, 4 new 100 meter towers versus 1 new 300 meter tower would not make the same impact on the skyline, but it seems where Isaidso and where Taller,Better are coming from, one building under construction is equal to one building under construction. I don't really see it that way. I prefer the 150m threshold myself. 

Remember, I did say this previously _"But do those 100+m buildings under construction in Toronto add up to the height of all the 200+m buildings in New York and all those between 100 and 200m under construction in New York? Are you simply counting all the 100+m buildings without taking into account their individual heights?" _


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> Where did the arbitrary figure of 200m come from?


It is arbitrary, but a quantitative measure requires that you pick a number. 100m+, 200m+ etc. are obvious choices imo.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> It is arbitrary, but a quantitative measure requires that you pick a number. 100m+, 200m+ etc. are obvious choices imo.


I consider 150m the Goldilocks threshold. :lol::cheers::banana:


----------



## isaidso

^^ I find Americans seem to like that number. I think there have been a number of US studies that used 150m so that explains that. 



Taller said:


> So, is this not a tower because it is only 182 meters?


That's precisely where lots of people misuse statistics. They use one benchmark then leap to an absurd conclusion. You only get an accurate assessment of what's going on when you look at *lots of* benchmarks and lots of data then compile it altogether. 

The most absurd case was this one guy trying to tell me that Vancouver had no skyline because it has zero buildings over 200m. He was clearly someone who didn't understand how to use statistics.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> ^^ I find Americans seem to like that number. I think there have been a number of US studies that used 150m so that explains that.


When I first became a skyscraper enthusiast decades ago before personal computers, I consulted the World Almanac and Book of Facts, which used the 100m threshold roughly for every city in the U.S. except Chicago and New York. Back then, they started at roughly 137m for Chicago, and then they started at 152m for New York because New York always had so many. That is when the 150m threshold or 500 feet and above became the New York standard for a tall building as far as I was concerned, and so for me, I've always considered a tall building to be over 150m ever since then. Now, the World Almanac and Book of Facts only counts buildings 500 feet tall or taller in cities throughout North America. I'm talking about 1975. This is how far back that threshold goes for me.


----------



## BrickellResidence

QuantumX said:


> With Miami and Mexico City, I think it's the other way around according to the CTBUH data base. Also, New York is well ahead of Toronto with 10 buildings over 200m tall under construction, three of which are supertalls, so from the CTBUH data, the list would read as follows in terms of who is currently seeing the most construction in North America. 1. New York 2. Toronto 3. Miami 4. Mexico City http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/create.php?search=yes&page=0&type_building=on&status_COM=on&status_UC=on&status_UCT=on&status_PRO=on&list_continent=NA&list_country=US&list_city=US-MIA&list_height=&list_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


Believe me theres no way that miami is listed above mexico city in constructions developments , I live in Mexico City but I travel to Miami four times a year and I see the double of cranes on Mexico City than in Miami ... Even if you count in that way "200m gets extra points" mexico city still beats miami by the points it gets by all the +100-200m constructions....


----------



## QuantumX

brickellresidence said:


> Believe me theres no way that miami is listed above mexico city in constructions developments , I live in Mexico City but I travel to Miami four times a year and I see the double of cranes on Mexico City than in Miami ... Even if you count in that way "200m gets extra points" mexico city still beats miami by the points it gets by all the +100-200m constructions....


Okay, if you say so, but that won't last long with the number of proposals on the table for Miami that are almost ready to start construction and the strength of the market. Also, cranes are hard to see when projects have just started construction. I never use that as a measure.


----------



## desertpunk

DZH22 said:


> ^^^ Great skyline, absolute argument for Top 5 in North America. However, the glut of downtown parking and lack of surrounding infill is still pretty atrocious for a major city!!!
> 
> It also really bothers me that they took down that old ~20 story building for the new 757' tower on the way. Houston should not be tearing ANYTHING down when there is so much space available.
> 
> By the way, I have a downtown density Boston thread on the way. Then you can see why I am overly opinionated in this area!


Yeah the lots are terrible but many will disappear over the next 5 years. Sadly the most prime sites for office towers contain buildings that survived the demolition derby of the 1950s-70s. When those lots get filled with towers they may have no choice but to take out the parking lots to the south and east.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> There are probably more than you could count in a fortnight. I can't personally recommend any, but take a look around. :lol:


I'm not particularly interested. I just thought you'd like to do your city a bit more justice than what you're doing.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> I'm not particularly interested. I just thought you'd like to do your city a bit more justice than what you're doing.


The justice is at street level. I think my last thread, though somewhat limited in scope, does it plenty of justice. You don't need professional dslr shots to see that Boston has very good bones. Why don't you show me Miami's comparable areas?


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> The justice is at street level. Why don't you show me Miami's comparable areas?


It's a skyline thread. We're not supposed to be posting street-level shots here.


----------



## Frockling

Mexico city's skyline is a joke, all that corruption shows up in Mexicos skyline


----------



## Taller Better

DZH22 said:


> The justice is at street level. I think my last thread, though somewhat limited in scope, does it plenty of justice. You don't need professional dslr shots to see that Boston has very good bones. Why don't you show me Miami's comparable areas?


Quantum is correct. There are lots of threads for street views, but the skyline threads are not the right place! I look forward to seeing your upcoming Boston thread; I was there last month.


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> Quantum is correct. There are lots of threads for street views, but the skyline threads are not the right place! I look forward to seeing your upcoming Boston thread; I was there last month.


I posted the link already, but here it is again: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749615

I only threw in a couple of shots in here from it because they contained enough tall buildings to do so.

However, I consider the street level to be at least somewhat important to the skyline as a secondary category. If Boston's skyscrapers were surrounded by parking lots and wasteland vs what's currently there, there would be a substantial negative effect on my opinion towards the skyline. A city should still resemble a city when you are in it. The old-city infill creates a substantial urban density that is absolutely relevant. It fills the place out and provides the "big city" feel that is missing from other downtowns.

By the way Quantum, feel free to show me your comparable urban neighborhoods on another, more appropriate thread.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> I'm not particularly interested. I just thought you'd like to do your city a bit more justice than what you're doing.


From what I remember, nobody does a city better than Flash.

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=205626

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=191194

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=167273


----------



## GdlMty

Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico.










https://flic.kr/p/oXXNyS​


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> By the way Quantum, feel free to show me your comparable urban neighborhoods on another, more appropriate thread.


You just continue to shoot whatever you enjoy shooting and post the pictures on the appropriate thread, and I'll continue shoot what I enjoying shooting, which are aerials.


----------



## Major Deegan

The city I love from behind bars by ryanang7, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City



TavoMex said:


> Hola [email protected],
> 
> Aqui les traigo una que tome de Reforma, disculpen la mala calidad pero es que la tome desde lejos..


----------



## desertpunk

*Montreal*


Downtown Montreal by Malek Racho, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Montreal is great but needs some new skyscraper blood asap.

NYC, with the Empire State in the background. I love how much the city has reclaimed its waterfront in the past 20 years (albeit this photo is from Jersey City).









https://www.flickr.com/photos/norlandcruz74/14988300678/


----------



## isaidso

bodegavendetta said:


> Montreal is great but needs some new skyscraper blood asap.


Montreal had a world top 10 skyline back in the 1960s, maybe even a top 5. Since then it just hasn't built much. Montreal won't ever climb back there, but is starting to grow again. They're intent on not building tall and limiting all construction to under 220m. The skyline will develop as an expansive, but relatively short one.


----------



## QuantumX

Miami was ranked as high as 18 at one point, but that was based on what was completed at the end of the last decade. We'll be lucky to get there again.


----------



## Major Deegan

A tiny pic of Minnie


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Miami was ranked as high as 18 at one point, but that was based on what was completed at the end of the last decade. We'll be lucky to get there again.


At least Miami is growing quickly again. Montreal has fallen far further than Miami. They had taller buildings than Chicago at one point.


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


Chicago from the air by pstaniland, on Flickr



Chicago from the air-4 by pstaniland, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

isaidso said:


> Montreal had a world top 10 skyline back in the 1960s, maybe even a top 5. Since then it just hasn't built much. Montreal won't ever climb back there, but is starting to grow again. They're intent on not building tall and limiting all construction to under 220m. The skyline will develop as an expansive, but relatively short one.


As one who dislikes glass curtain walls I say Montreal looks quite nice.


----------



## isaidso

OakRidge said:


> As one who dislikes glass curtain walls I say Montreal looks quite nice.


I like a rich tapestry of styles, materials, colours, textures from different eras. Most cities (mine included) have gone way over board in their use of glass. Montreal has avoided that thus far. When the all glass craze comes to an end I'll crack open a bottle of Dom.


----------



## Zack Fair

desertpunk said:


> *Chicago*


Absolute stunning. Chicago is truly majestic, yet somewhat intimidating.


----------



## Yellow Fever

September Skies by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Zack Fair said:


> Absolute stunning. Chicago is truly majestic, yet somewhat intimidating.


Intimidating how? I suppose in the sense that buildings in Chicago and New York are celebrated whereas here they almost have to apologize for existing. You should hear the outrage in Cabbagetown that residents can actually see AURA from their backyard patios. :hammer:


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> You should hear the outrage in Cabbagetown that residents can actually see AURA from their backyard patios. :hammer:


I'd be delighted to have Aura as my view from my patio.


----------



## sbarn

repponen on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

^^I Heart NYC! :master:


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Times Square-6 by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## Kelbeen

Los Angeles by me


----------



## QuantumX

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html

They finally decided to add Sunny Isles Beach to Miami's tally and we moved up a couple of notches. With what's under construction both in downtown Miami and on Sunny Isles Beach, this increases our chances of getting back into the top 20.


----------



## isaidso

Did you notice any other differences and do you remember what month they update the annual list?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Did you notice any other differences and do you remember what month they update the annual list?


No I don't, but it seems like it was around this time. It looks like everything pretty much stayed the same except American cities took a tumble except for NY, CHI, MIA, SF and LA.


----------



## Aceventura

QuantumX said:


> No I don't, but it seems like it was around this time. It looks like everything pretty much stayed the same except American cities took a tumble except for NY, CHI, MIA, SF and LA.


Near the top, the middle white "Update" box always gives the last time updated, which is usually every September.

Q, Chicago dropped a spot, Shenzhen is already 1,400 points ahead now! Guangzhou my pass soon as well. Impressive growth in Toronto and Panama City to be able to maintain their places, Miami used up it's "nitro" this year which gave them about an extra....1,400 points.


----------



## QuantumX

A lot of our buildings under construction now will be topped out by this time next year. It will be interesting to see where Miami falls then.


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Downtown Seattle Aerial [2048 x 1366 ] by godfrieddaniels, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*


IMG_2774 by mikelaskin, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Awesome Seattle and Pittsburgh photos. kay:



QuantumX said:


> No I don't, but it seems like it was around this time. It looks like everything pretty much stayed the same except American cities took a tumble except for NY, CHI, MIA, SF and LA.


Was Toronto at 9,472 points last year? So only another 435 points to 9,907 points for this year? Seems really low considering how many buildings are U/C. Toronto added 1,461 points the year before and the level of construction didn't drop off at all. :weird:


----------



## sbarn

9/11 World Trade Center Tribute Lights with Flatiron District NYC cross 5th ave by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Was Toronto at 9,472 points last year? So only another 435 points to 9,907 points for this year? Seems really low considering how many buildings are U/C. Toronto added 1,461 points the year before and the level of construction didn't drop off at all. :weird:


I think that are only counting buildings that are topped out or completed. Would that make a difference as far as you're concerned?


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> I like a rich tapestry of styles, materials, colours, textures from different eras. Most cities (mine included) have gone way over board in their use of glass. Montreal has avoided that thus far. When the all glass craze comes to an end I'll crack open a bottle of Dom.



Can I have a glass of Dom, please! 

In fairness I have to say that Montreal has_ "avoided it thus far" _only because there has been so little construction in the past 20 years.... maybe only one or two tall towers have been built, and they were glass
as has been the style of the past generation. A city like Toronto is bound to have more of these towers considering the amount of construction that has gone on in the same time frame.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

2014 - Seattle - Cityscape by Ted's photos - For me & you, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Bote y ciudad. by DavidLozadaM, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Is that green spiral building existing, or is that a rendering? It looks so much like a rendering inserted into a photo.


----------



## ajbenius

Taller said:


> ^^ Is that green spiral building existing, or is that a rendering? It looks so much like a rendering inserted into a photo.


It's a real building. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F&F_Tower


----------



## Yellow Fever

258/365 by Paul Amestoy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I think that are only counting buildings that are topped out or completed. Would that make a difference as far as you're concerned?


Yes, it's topped out or completed and it doesn't make sense that there's been 3 times less finished in that calendar year than the prior year. :weird:


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> Can I have a glass of Dom, please!
> 
> In fairness I have to say that Montreal has_ "avoided it thus far" _only because there has been so little construction in the past 20 years.... maybe only one or two tall towers have been built, and they were glass
> as has been the style of the past generation. A city like Toronto is bound to have more of these towers considering the amount of construction that has gone on in the same time frame.


Montreal was quite lucky in when it had big growth spurts. And yes you can have a glass of Dom. Maybe even 2. :colgate:


----------



## Taller Better

Can we have the Dom even if glass does not fall out of vogue as a cladding material? Hmmm?? Pretty please? :clown:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, USA*


IMG_0011 by boguscoder, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I counted like 11 cranes in that Seattle picture. The city must be booming! :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

This is a great Toronto find by Juan Paulo. Is that One Bloor in the foreground on the right?


JuanPaulo said:


> *Toronto, Canada*
> 
> 
> Toronto May 10 by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## koolio

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I counted like 11 cranes in that Seattle picture. The city must be booming! :cheers:


Yeah there really is quite a construction boom going on in Seattle right now. Reminds me of Toronto in that regard. That area near Seattle Center (where the picture was taken from) is particularly busy, with a lot of high quality, low and midrise construction taking place.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> This is a great Toronto find by Juan Paulo. Is that One Bloor in the foreground on the right?


I am not sure but I think it is. The picture is dated May 10th so it is a bit outdated. In May One Bloor would have been about the height it shows on the picture kay:


----------



## koolio

You guys are looking at U Condos. One Bloor is not visible in that shot; it would be to the left of the frame on the reverse side.


----------



## Marcanadian

Yeah, back in May One Bloor was only a few floors above ground.


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> Can we have the Dom even if glass does not fall out of vogue as a cladding material? Hmmm?? Pretty please? :clown:


Certainly, how about you buy the Dom till the change over happens. I'll buy the celebratory bottle. Sounds like an equitable arrangement.


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I counted like 11 cranes in that Seattle picture. The city must be booming! :cheers:


Vancouver's got it's work cut out for it if it wants to stay with Seattle. I don't usually post Vancouver photos, but do like this one: 









Photo by Mindfuel https://www.flickr.com/photos/mindfuel/9625747495/sizes/o/


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*




















*Ottawa*











*Edmonton*










Source: http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/city-skylines


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto CBD*









Photo by Seango https://www.flickr.com/photos/seango/15284261622/sizes/h/


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Is that One Bloor in the foreground on the right?


This one's for you. Only about 20 floors up so far, but already spectacular imo. Check out the curved glass!










from salsa at urbantoronto


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> The problem is too many people abuse the privilege. I prefer it this way even though some of my photos would benefit from the larger size. Take it up with one of the other mods and see what they say. The larger pics work on other threads and in other forums, but here, they really get out of hand fast. Everybody wants to post huge pics of their city or their favorite city and it just gets to be too much.


You should take your personal flickr pics off "Private" so people who want to view them in a larger size are able to. Otherwise, you are doing as big a disservice to your skyline as you earlier claimed that I was doing to mine.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> You should take your personal flickr pics off "Private" so people who want to view them in a larger size are able to. Otherwise, you are doing as big a disservice to your skyline as you earlier claimed that I was doing to mine.


My browser settings have changed and so my automatic settings for Flickr are gone. I have to get my user name and password from them to get back into my account. Sometimes, it takes a while. I've given away enough professional quality photos in my day anyway.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> I've given away enough professional quality photos in my day anyway.


Eh, just throw a watermark on them. I say that but I have no idea how easy (or not) it is to do something like that. Your skyline is too big to view in the small size.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Eh, just throw a watermark on them. I say that but I have no idea how easy (or not) it is to do something like that. Your skyline is too big to view in the small size.


I've tried a couple of those programs and I don't find them to be too user friendly. Flickr used to allow me to put text on the photos, but Google stopped that. I think Google tried to do away with just about all the free stuff on the Internet.


----------



## QuantumX

This is one of my photos that benefits from the larger size.

DSC_0144 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great pix Quantum! Love the detail!


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Great pix Quantum! Love the detail!


Thanks! But I think it's easy to see why we can't have everybody doing this. Anyway, here is another from the same shoot earlier this year that lends itself well to the larger size. Buildings over 500 feet tall are now under construction in the green area on the bay to the extreme right.

DSC_0147 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I like that one even better! On the subject of image size, I think most users and mods would agree that the 1600x1067 pixel format is the best size in terms of quality, loading time, and monitor size that is compatible with today's standards.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I like that one even better! On the subject of image size, I think most users and mods would agree that the 1600x1067 pixel format is the best size in terms of quality, loading time, and monitor size that is compatible with today's standards.


I sent Jan a private message about this to see what he thinks. I'll let you know as soon as I hear from him.


----------



## QuantumX

CSC_0226 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto skyline panoramic [10871x1747][OC] by godfrieddaniels, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

^^ Impressive wall of highrises. I'd rank TO on par with Chicago based on this picture alone.


----------



## QuantumX

Major Deegan said:


> ^^ Impressive wall of highrises. I'd rank TO on par with Chicago based on this picture alone.


That's not even the city's best angle. It looks more like Chicago than that from other angles.


----------



## isaidso

A different Toronto skyline: from Leslie Spit by mlaudisa, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> This is one of my photos that benefits from the larger size.


What's the dense looking area in the foreground? Looks like a nice neighborhood.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> What's the dense looking area in the foreground? Looks like a nice neighborhood.


You mean South Beach near Lincoln Road Mall? I heard from Jan, btw.



> Originally Posted by QuantumX
> I thought it might have something to do slowing down the website and causing problems for Mike, but if that's not a problem, then it's not a problem.





> Ah, good thinking. Since the images are not hosted on our servers our performance is not involved. If hosted on a slow server the images might take some time to come up though.
> 
> Cheers,
> - Jan


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta [Midtown], USA*


Atlanta midtown (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0047 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^^^^^ Over 170 Projects under construction and Completed by 2020, IMO, Again Wow !!:nuts:
I Just counted 22 Tower Construction Cranes in This Latest Fantastic You Flying Over Miami in that Plane you take so many times , Best Steve !!! 
^^Wow !! QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family North American Moderator and # 1 Miami Friend To Every SSC Forum Member :cheers:!! Wait till This Time October , 2015 One More Year, You won't reconized this Photo, Wow !!:cheers:

Let's Go Miami Cranes !! :banana:


----------



## rafark

Mexico City


----------



## QuantumX

CSC_0100 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Boston


Boston parking by ryback80, on Flickr


----------



## ajbenius

QuantumX said:


> CSC_0100 by QuantumX, on Flickr


I think Miami and surrounding areas have great skylines, but they're spread around in such a disorderly manner that the skylines don't look impressive.


----------



## QuantumX

ajbenius said:


> I think Miami and surrounding areas have great skylines, but they're spread around in such a disorderly manner that the skylines don't look impressive.


You mean like this? The Miami skyline is impressive in and of itself. If you don't think so now, give it about 5 years. This is actually 3 skylines. The Miami skyline is the one to the upper right.

DSC_0564 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

a skyline of cranes

Minneapolis skyline from the top of Bobby And Steves. This sunset was absolutely stunning, and one of the best I've ever seen since moving down here a little over a year ago. by Litestorm18, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, USA*


SanFran Skyline by wolfstefan23, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, USA*









Boston skyline by Jon D Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## hpal3

NYC, Chicago, Miami, Philly, Baltimore and Jacksonville are my top cities. The last two on my list get honorable mention only because I lived in those two cities.


----------



## GdlMty

Reforma, Federal District, Mexico. 










https://flic.kr/p/pvvXoA​


----------



## Gatech12

It seems that the Mexico City skyline is getting better with those great projects!


----------



## Gatech12

*Monterrey, Mexico*














































CREDIT TO ITS AUTHORS


----------



## GdlMty

^^ I think Monterrey has better skyline than it looks in these pics.


----------



## indie kid

My top 10:
1, Chicago (I know that NY has larger skyline)
2, NYC
3, Toronto
4, Houston
5, Philadelphia
6, Miami 
7, Seattle
8, LA
9, Mexico City
10, Calgary


----------



## skyscraper 500

Exactly same opinion! :cheers:
^^^^


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^^^^^ Great List of Growing North American Cities, please maybe next post of your Great List , make it the top 15 or 20, Many North American Cities are growing now with Tower Construction Cranes !!
Okay, I kind of Agree with you Indie Kid, I Like this List of yours, But you forgot Vancouver and Panama City, Panama !! They are Both Huge !!:cheers:
It's The American Sock Market, breaking records every week now at www.interest.com approved website by most SSC Mods !!:cheers: and Gas prices will Hot Below 2.99 a gallon in every City of the United States and Canada and Mexico by 2015 IMO or sooner, By Christmas this year ?? !!


indie kid said:


> My top 10:
> 1, Chicago (I know that NY has larger skyline)
> 2, NYC
> 3, Toronto
> 4, Houston
> 5, Philadelphia
> 6, Miami
> 7, Seattle
> 8, LA
> 9, Mexico City
> 10, Calgary


----------



## JuanPaulo

indie kid said:


> My top 10:
> 1, Chicago (I know that NY has larger skyline)
> 2, NYC
> 3, Toronto
> 4, Houston
> 5, Philadelphia
> 6, Miami
> 7, Seattle
> 8, LA
> 9, Mexico City
> 10, Calgary


Mine is very close to yours!

1. Chicago
2. New York City
3. Toronto
4. San Francisco
5. Philadelphia
6. Miami
7. Seattle
8. Panama City
9. Minneapolis
10. Los Angeles


----------



## BrickellResidence

my list is 

1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Philadelphia
5. Los Angeles
6. San Francisco
7. Vancouver
8. Seattle
9. Miami
10. Mexico City


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, USA*


The Seattle Skyline by Han Shot First, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Atlanta*


Buckhead from Little Nancy Creek Park by daverice, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Bridges of Hennepin County

Eclipse Over Minneapolis by Skeeter Spotting, on Flickr



AboveTheNorm said:


> July 2013
> 
> Minneapoils by AboveTheNorm, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0035 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great picture Quantum! It really shows the breadth of the Miami skyline. Very good and rarely seen angle.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Great picture Quantum! It really shows the breadth of the Miami skyline. Very good and rarely seen angle.


Thanks, JuanPaulo. I've posted this one before, but it is one of those that lends itself better to the larger size, especially with the Miami Beach and Sunny Isles Beach skylines beyond. I also cropped this to banner size and this was my last banner for the website. I think it was my best banner considering all I was able to get into the shot. In a few years, the Miami skyline is going to look even more huge with what is already under construction right now.


----------



## World 2 World

del


----------



## Kelbeen

What would Los Angeles look like if it is centralized?

ALL TAKEN BY ME
LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CA









LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA.


----------



## QuantumX

What is this and where in Los Angeles is this?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco by dupppe, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

QuantumX said:


> What is this and where in Los Angeles is this?


We could easily tell if the photos had been properly creditted with a link back to the original flickr page as I'm sure the photographer left an explanation there.


----------



## QuantumX

Nouvellecosse said:


> We could easily tell if the photos had been properly creditted with a link back to the original flickr page as I'm sure the photographer left an explanation there.


I have a private message in to him about this even though he says they're his.


----------



## Kelbeen

QuantumX said:


> What is this and where in Los Angeles is this?


Thanks for noticing that I stated the images are mine.

The building on the foreground is part of Getty Museum in Malibu. Two other skyline shots are also taken from Getty Museum, that place offers the best skyline view of LA (Santa Monica, Long Beach, DTLA, Hollywood).

You can find those images on *my* Flickr account, but the ones I posted here are re-edited and posted on a personal Flickr acc.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/kelifornia/

If you don't know about the Griffith Observatory in Hollywood, you might be interested. The photo with the pink sunset is taken from there as well! These two museums are really what makes me love LA so much.

Taken by *me*:

Los Angeles, California by Kelifornia, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Kelbeen said:


> Thanks for noticing that I stated the images are mine.
> 
> The building on the foreground is part of Getty Museum in Malibu.


Thanks! Is that an outdoor eating area? Would love to go there one day. Never did visit the Getty Museum when I lived there. Flickr wants us to post using the BBCode. You know, when you click on the curved arrow in the bottom right? You select BBCode and copy and paste from there. Click on one of my photos and scroll to the right. You'll see the curved arrow. Click on that and select the BBCode to copy and past.


----------



## Kelbeen

QuantumX said:


> Thanks! Is that an outdoor eating area? Would love to go there one day. Never did visit the Getty Museum when I lived there. Flickr wants us to post using the BBCode. You know, when you click on the curved arrow in the bottom right? You select BBCode and copy and paste from there.


Yep, it's a cafeteria. I recommend that you go there on a Saturday when it opens til night. I'd stay at Getty for over 6 hours there; 3 hours of visiting the art galleries and 3 hours of taking night photos. It's where people get views of Century City with DTLA in the background. Going to start visiting again during winter when the atmosphere is very clean!! 

The Getty Villa (another beautiful campus) doesn't offer views, but there is a hiking trail right next to it that offers the most amazing view of DTLA, Century City, and the beach cities (refer to the beach photo in my set). 

And learned my lesson on BBC, just I didn't want to link the photos to my personal acc.


----------



## betoo74

Santa fe DF México


----------



## betoo74

Puebla México


----------



## Zack Fair

Kelbeen said:


> And learned my lesson on BBC, just I didn't want to link the photos to my personal acc.


I think there's a way to make some photo public while keeping the rest private.


----------



## QuantumX

Zack Fair said:


> I think there's a way to make some photo public while keeping the rest private.


Yes, there is. You can change the privacy setting for each individual photo.


----------



## betoo74

Puebla de los Angeles MEXICO


----------



## Zack Fair

Found this view of Toronto photo on reddit. Sorry if it is too big, I can't resize it.


----------



## DZH22

^^^Great pic! It seems like they have been repainting those black buildings for the last 5 years now.


----------



## DZH22

This is the coolest time lapse video I have ever seen, only about 2 minutes long. It's called a "layer lapse", and supposedly is the first of its kind. Shows off Boston well!

http://vimeo.com/juliant/boston-layer-lapse

Note: I have absolutely no idea how to imbed this. If somebody else could, and explain what the hell they did, that would be great. Video is worth it.


Here's a couple pics I took this weekend


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*


Hélico-09 by Guy Plante, on Flickr


Hélico-10 by Guy Plante, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*


Hélico-24 by Guy Plante, on Flickr


Hélico-25 by Guy Plante, on Flickr


Hélico-33 by Guy Plante, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


Untitled by markuskoltura, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL
*

Miami by R. Andrew Love, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

City Night Colors - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Huge news on the Boston front!

Developers have figured out a way to counter NIMBY opposition, by only listing heights to the highest occupied floors, and ignoring mechanicals/crowns/spires in these public figures. Thus, it looks like a bunch of the buildings here are going to be built much higher than originally anticipated.

The best surprise is the U/C Millennium Tower. Always listed at 625', it was going to break the downtown plateau (5 buildings 590'-614'), but barely. Now we find out that the mechanical floors on top will push this one all the way up to 685'! (~209m) It's actually going to be taller than the one in San Francisco, and dominate the financial district! It would also be the tallest building in cities such as Montreal, Vancouver, Austin, Cincinnati, and Kansas City. It's a big deal! Boston's reasserting itself!

We expect the 699' CSC (next to the Pru) to be well over 700'. It also means that the upcoming 740' proposal downtown might be closer to 800'. Other buildings that appear to be taller than listed include a tower by North Station and another tower at the Congress St Garage. Never would have thought all these projects in Boston would be getting TALLER. The old joke was to propose a 700' building if you only wanted to build 400'. Throw that joke out the window! :banana::banana::banana:


Edit: Can a mod please move that building from the highrise section to the skyscraper section?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, CO*


Denver, CO by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis Skyline by dilapidated dresser, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

If there is one thing I noticed with Montreal's skyline is that there are hardly any new developments happening concerning with skyscrapers.


----------



## Blue Flame

Not the best probably, but still a nice little one from my state:








Louisville,KY


----------



## JuanPaulo

Manila-X said:


> If there is one thing I noticed with Montreal's skyline is that there are hardly any new developments happening concerning with skyscrapers.


Maybe that is why its skyline still looks great! It is not plagued with cheap condos with non-reflective glass kay:


----------



## DZH22

Manila-X said:


> If there is one thing I noticed with Montreal's skyline is that there are hardly any new developments happening concerning with skyscrapers.


Montreal is actually booming pretty hard right now. It may not be building "skyscrapers" as defined by this site, 200m+, but it is filling out a lot. Many buildings in the range of 120m-175m are presently U/C.

Although, it's definitely going to fall behind as a lot of other cities are ramping up building booms of their own. (ahem, Boston... c'mon Montreal, give us a run for our $$$!) Are there any plans in the works for more 200m+ towers in Montreal? Or at least, for something larger than the current 175m tower U/C? The strict height limit because of the hill (seriously, it's just a nondescript hill) is rubbish.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, GA*


DSC_4718.jpg by Joe Novosel, on Flickr


----------



## VTinPhilly

1. New York City
2. Chicago
3. Philadelphia
4. Minneapolis
5. Toronto
6. Atlanta
7. Los Angeles
8. Houston
9. Seattle
10. San Francisco


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

The Burn by Clint Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## wino

i love 2 things in the SF skyline.. 

the bridge and the "pyramid building"


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> i love 2 things in the SF skyline..
> 
> the bridge and the "pyramid building"


The bridges and the Transamerica pyramid compliment each other.


----------



## rlw777

1) Chicago (I put chicago above NYC because in terms of beauty there is just a quality about the distribution of Chicago's magnificent supertalls on the shores of Lake Michigan that NYC can't compare to in my mind. ) 
2) NYC
3) SF
4) Toronto
5) Miami?


----------



## QuantumX

VTinPhilly said:


> 1. New York City
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Philadelphia
> 4. Minneapolis
> 5. Toronto
> 6. Atlanta
> 7. Los Angeles
> 8. Houston
> 9. Seattle
> 10. San Francisco





rlw777 said:


> 1) Chicago (I put chicago above NYC because in terms of beauty there is just a quality about the distribution of Chicago's magnificent supertalls on the shores of Lake Michigan that NYC can't compare to in my mind. )
> 2) NYC
> 3) SF
> 4) Toronto
> 5) Miami?


Many people feel the same way about the way the Chicaco skyline is configured. The Miami skyline is very much in the process of becoming far more than what it currently is. There is much under construction now that hasn't taken its place in the skyline because it hasn't gone vertical yet.


----------



## JuanPaulo

An interesting picture of Houston, Texas. For some reason, Houston has never stricken me as a port city.


*Houston, TX*


Ship Portrait - "Darya Mahesh" by OneEighteen, on Flickr


----------



## hacci

Maybe it's because the beach is one hour away from downtown?


----------



## JuanPaulo

hacci said:


> Maybe it's because the beach is one hour away from downtown?


The beach is but not the port. I just checked it out on Google Earth. But you may be right.... we usually associate beachfront with port cities kay:


----------



## ajbenius

1. New York- largest, best- lots of massive projects
2. Toronto- massive, spreads over vast area; CN Tower tops it off very nicely; also, it's growing rapidly
3. Chicago- I like Chicago's skyline a lot, but it seems to be lagging in construction and the dropoff on the edges is too sudden.
4. Seattle- Well balanced, nice surroundings; lots of construction
5. Los Angeles- massive sprawl looks nice from a distance+ multiple skylines
6. Miami- many bright residential buildings, but few buildings stand out and the skylines in the area are spread out pretty far; has size though and lots of construction
7. Vancouver- huge but short
8. Houston- also multiple skylines but surrounding nature not as beautiful
9. San Francisco- beautiful surroundings but lack of height; lots of construction though
10. Philadelphia- decent skyline in general- nice size and emerging skyline in University City


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City *








[/url]
México City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Historic center skyline*


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Granada's and Reforma's Skyline*


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Suburban skylines*


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Insurgentes and Palmas Skyline*
Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco by perlin3, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Eleven cranes in this picture! The city by the bay is booming! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto:



lucci said:


> the night is young by ronnie.yip, on Flickr





monkeyronin said:


> Toronto Skyline by yyzexposed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/armstrongone/14935545264/
> 
> 
> Just downtown a bit by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Talent show by @416Shots, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, GA*


IMG_0425.jpg by Dave Malkoff, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> *Many people feel the same way about the way the Chicaco skyline is configured.*


I agree, Quantum. I personally think the Chicago skyline is the perfect menage of style, height, quality, and placement. There is just something about the Chicago skyline that makes it unique. I hope that the city starts building new towers for it currently seems to be dragging behind other major cities in terms of construction.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> I agree, Quantum. I personally think the Chicago skyline is the perfect menage of style, height, quality, and placement. There is just something about the Chicago skyline that makes it unique. I hope that the city starts building new towers for it currently seems to be dragging behind other major cities in terms of construction.


I would actually like the New York skyline a lot better if it were configured more like the Chicago skyline. There is just something more civilized about the Chicago skyline. The New York skyline is twice as massive, but I would like it better if it were more spread out along the length of Manhattan. It's almost a case of not being able to see the forest for the trees. 

For all the reasons you stated, Chicago could well have the world's most perfect skyline without being anywhere near the largest. As you said, hopefully development there will pick up more again soon.


----------



## GdlMty

Mexico City.


----------



## Core Rising

Boston and Cleveland

Boston by -Harm-, on Flickr

Night Fusion - Cleveland by vertigo235, on Flickr


----------



## JS97

My list:
1. New York City
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. San Francisco
5. Seattle
6. Philadelphia
7. Los Angeles
8. Vancouver
9. Miami
10. Boston


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


San Diego by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis. You can just make out St. Paul's skyline near the top edge of the frame:

12913_G by Jamie D Hutt, on Flickr

12914_G by Jamie D Hutt, on Flickr

P2014_a238143_1_Downtown_1 by dalebunny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Baltimore 


Baltimore . Md.2010 by Gerard.R., on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Another building close to 500' announced for Boston today. Apparently 240' and 310' were too tall and dense. However, new mayor's in town, and they came back with a single 465' plus mech. Hard to believe how much is brewing here.
http://www.archboston.com/community/showthread.php?t=3566&page=10


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto:



christos-greece said:


> @lucci: Welcome :cheers: and btw, your last photo is just awesome! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> K-night by tomms, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


Financial District by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Mexico City.


----------



## bodegavendetta

JuanPaulo said:


> *Atlanta, GA*
> 
> 
> IMG_0425.jpg by Dave Malkoff, on Flickr


Atlanta's skyline is a post-modernist's dream.


----------



## waldenbg

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gualdjouma/15304747188/sizes/l









http://lovetheravines.com









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacklandau/8818625452/









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3951/14957387153_292e236a4e_b.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/brilliantboy/2939920537/sizes/o/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/brilliantboy/8020085256/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnieyip/15451128499/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/litwinenko/15038422569/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/smuncky/11369849115/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


San Diego Skyline by taylorsloan, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia*


Office View Golden Hour by typographyshop, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>
pan_141024418_48_high_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Toronto is really an amazing city.


----------



## Major Deegan

A slightly outdated photo of Minneapolis and Lake of the Isles









by James Michael Kruger Photography

Downtown St. Paul with Minneapolis seen in the distance.









by James Michael Kruger Photography


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami Beach, FL*


Miami Skyline by BarryAndStefsBlog, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

JuanPaulo said:


> *Miami Beach, FL*
> 
> 
> Miami Skyline by BarryAndStefsBlog, on Flickr


smooth.


----------



## sbarn

Sky is the limit by danielsuquitana, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Fort Lauderdale, FL*


Fort_Lauderdale-skyline-harbor by i-Tours, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL
*

Miami skyline by Valerix, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*



chapsrulez said:


> las fotos vienen de mi feed de instagram (http://instagram.com/arquinetwork)
> 
> 
> 
> saludos!


----------



## ilbonboo

*Chicago*


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*
definitely top 10, will be top 5 after 2020. 


Miami by eLVé, on Flickr


Downtown Miami by Misael Reyes, on Flickr


Miami FLA by 1eyephotography, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Hudson11 said:


> *Miami*
> definitely top 10, will be top 5 after 2020.


In what respect? ^^ Miami is already number 3 in the U.S. in terms of number of tall buildings over all. Beyond that, it's a matter of aesthetics and whether you prerfer height over sheer numbers. By 2020, Miami will have a lock on number 3.

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


City Night Colors - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

QuantumX said:


> In what respect? ^^ Miami is already number 3 in the U.S. in terms of number of tall buildings over all. Beyond that, it's a matter of aesthetics and whether you prerfer height over sheer numbers. By 2020, Miami will have a lock on number 3.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


Of course Miami has a lot of buildings but it lacks world icons or supertalls (or both) 
New York, Chicago, LA, San Francisco, Seattle all have Miami beaten in those aspects.


----------



## QuantumX

Hudson11 said:


> Of course Miami has a lot of buildings but it lacks world icons or supertalls (or both)
> New York, Chicago, LA, San Francisco, Seattle all have Miami beaten in those aspects.


The only icons San Francisco has are its bridges and the Transamerica pyramid. It doesn't have any supertalls. Seattle I think is the most overrated skyline in the country and still no supertalls.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> The only icons San Francisco has are its bridges and the Transamerica pyramid. It doesn't have any supertalls. Seattle I think is the most overrated skyline in the country and still no supertalls.


But both [San Francisco and Seattle] have one [supertall] in the making, right?


----------



## hunser

Marcela Pereyra Aguerre


















Midtown Manhattan Skyline viewed from Weehawken,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan Skyline viewed from Weehawken,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan Skyline viewed from Weehawken,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline New One World Trade by ferglandfoto, on Flickr


http://www.rew-online.com/2014/11/04/opening-day-at-one-world-trade-center/


----------



## QuantumX

Is this looking down 57th Street?

Midtown Manhattan Skyline viewed from Weehawken,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

^^ Yes.


----------



## isaidso

>


That's one of the best Ottawa photos I've ever seen. You feel the power and influence of the capital when you walk down Wellington Street. Truly one of the most impressive walks in the country.


----------



## QuantumX

I really like the architecture! Very impressive!:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

sbarn said:


> ^^ Yes.


Along with the Nordstrom tower, 57th Street is going to be one incredible skyscraper canyon.


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> Denver looks like a mini-Calgary.


Yep, 30 years ago the roles were reversed but Denver stopped building anything downtown and the area sprawled out like crazy. Now the action has returned to the city's core. Not sure if this trend will lead to any new skyscrapers but at least the closure of Stapleton Airport has lifted height limits.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Yes, Denver is still the bigger metro by a large margin with around 2.8 million compared to 1.4 million in Calgary.

Calgary is now Canada's biggest skyline outside of Toronto and shows no signs of slowing down. It past Montreal as our #2 head office city over 10 years ago and most of the skyline is office. It could mushroom in size if Calgarians start opting to live downtown in large numbers. It looks like we're starting to see exactly that with condo towers starting to pop up all over the place.



QuantumX said:


> I really like the architecture! Very impressive!:cheers:


Most of it, including Parliament, is done in 'Gothic Revival'. The building on the far right is the Chateau Laurier Hotel and one of the country's grand railway hotels. It's done in 'Canadian Chateau' style. Toronto's Royal York Hotel, which you may have seen when you visited, is also done in that style.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto - Don Valley Parkway*

What you see is the northern half of the downtown core. The tallest building on the right is the Four Seasons Hotel in Yorkville. The CBD and CN Tower would be out of frame and to the left.


Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^ you can still see CN Tower


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


The New World Trade Center at Night by ferglandfoto, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^Wow Isaidso, Our SSC Friendly Family World Moderator and Friend !!:banana: Nice Photo Of Toronto, Canada !!:cheers:
Looks Like Miami, Florida 10 Years ago, You can See The Tallest to the Right Is The Four Seasons Hotel in Brickell which was already Completed the 2nd tallest back in 2004 , and The Tallest to the Left Is The Wells Fargo Financial Center Tower which also was completed way before 2004 , and all the Middle Towers all Under Construction With about 25 Tower construction Cranes 10 Years ago in Miami and Kind of Looks Like State Highway 836 East 6 Lanes of Traffic :lol: going into Miami, But no Hills and Trees :lol::nuts::cheers:
Thanks for Posting That Great and Beautiful Photo !!:banana:


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City Skyline*


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> ^^ you can still see CN Tower


Good eye. I noticed that stick protruding from the tree canopy on the left border of the photo and that's precisely what that is. One internet beer for you. :cheers:




ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^^^Wow Isaidso, Our SSC Friendly Family World Moderator and Friend !!:banana: Nice Photo Of Toronto, Canada !!:cheers:


Thank you Chucky.


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Autumn in New York - The Golden Hour by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston, Massachusetts*


Boston haze by Its_Me125, on Flickr


IMG_Boston skyline harbor view-2012 by Steve-Boston, on Flickr


Boston Skyline by -DSH-, on Flickr


Overlooking Boston from Blue Hills Reservation in Milton, Massachusetts by Jewishfan, on Flickr


Boston skyline #3 - 8-11-13 by Steve-Boston, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

The lone surfer by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## Rivaille

Calgary Skyline Panorama Fall by Chadillaccc, on Flickr


Fall Sunrise down town Calgary by davebloggs007, on Flickr


Calgary at night by rexp2, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

You can barely see the Calgary Tower. Something twice as tall and twice as nice would be more fitting.


----------



## desertpunk

Cleveland


Moon Behind Cleveland by Brad Hartig, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Cincinnati*


Cincinnati Skyline by taestell, on Flickr


----------



## ShadderdGlass

*The Windy City*


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

舊金山金融區 by wrc213, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Vancouver*


Skyline of Vancouver by Ke Imhoff, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


downtown seattle by betawelle, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Boston*


Downtown Boston Skyline and Waterfront over East Boston, Route 1, and Chelsea - Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Long Island, NY*


View of Long Island City and the tip of Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Yorkville, Toronto*

This is looking north to a rapidly developing Yorkville on the northern edge of downtown Toronto. Beyond Yorkville lie St. Clair/Yonge and Eglinton/Yonge.


Yonge by @416Shots, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Good find by Waldenbg! 



waldenbg said:


> One of the best Toronto photos I've ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/l3tspaarty/15083041199/sizes/l


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^Excuse Me for asking a really Stupid question here, But please tell Me did I miss something here in my past 35 Years of knowing CALIFORNIA :cheers:was supposed to Fall in to the water with 10 % of the Population of the United States west of the San Andrea's Fault predicted by the Scientists soon after I Graduated from Community college back in the 70's , I'm turning 60 in 23 days, and Never Heard " What Happen to This Prediction of the " Big One " when Charleston Heston the Actor of the movie " Earthquake " Back then said himself it's going to happen , but he " Not during his Lifetime , But he lived old and past away, and Now it's over 40 Years Later, Please What Happen ?? and Is California NOW Safe from this happening ,.please tell me, and I'm sorry for being a little off Topic, But the Skyline looks like it's growing faster than New York City , !! with those Latest Great Photos here by Cal_Escapee, Our SSC Friendly Family Great Photos Moderator and Friend, !! , And Also To Yellow Fever, Also a Great SSC Friendly Family Photo Moderator and Friend !! and Desertpunk, Our SSC Friendly Family World Cities Moderator and Great Skyline Photos friends , Thanks !!:cheers:




Cal_Escapee said:


> The new *San Francisco*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sfocii.org/modules/showdocument.aspx?documentid=7823
> 
> ^^Under construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tony_wasserman/15156856673/
> 
> Thank you tech boom.


----------



## desertpunk

*San Diego*


6670078073_09396664c8_o by shelleymcgoffin, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^^^Excuse Me for asking a really Stupid question here, But please tell Me did I miss something here in my past 35 Years of knowing CALIFORNIA :cheers:was supposed to Fall in to the water with 10 % of the Population of the United States west of the San Andrea's Fault predicted by the Scientists soon after I Graduated from Community college back in the 70's , I'm turning 60 in 23 days, and Never Heard " What Happen to This Prediction of the " Big One " when Charleston Heston the Actor of the movie " Earthquake " Back then said himself it's going to happen , but he " Not during his Lifetime , But he lived old and past away, and Now it's over 40 Years Later, Please What Happen ?? and Is California NOW Safe from this happening ,.please tell me, and I'm sorry for being a little off Topic, But the Skyline looks like it's growing faster than New York City , !! with those Latest Great Photos here by Cal_Escapee, Our SSC Friendly Family Great Photos Moderator and Friend, !! , And Also To Yellow Fever, Also a Great SSC Friendly Family Photo Moderator and Friend !! and Desertpunk, Our SSC Friendly Family World Cities Moderator and Great Skyline Photos friends , Thanks !!:cheers:


Chuck, this is really off-topic along with the future rendering. It should be under Best Skyline of 2025.


----------



## JuanPaulo

The San Diego skyline sometimes reminds me of the Miami skyline. Different building heights, but somehow similar.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


1002-02 Panama City by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is construction activity in Panama City ramping up again? I'm trying to gauge where this skyline is heading, but it's hard getting reliable data. That photo does suggest a number of skyscrapers U/C. :dunno:


----------



## fredcalif

Panama City is our little Hong Kong in Latin America


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> Is construction activity in Panama City ramping up again? I'm trying to gauge where this skyline is heading, but it's hard getting reliable data. That photo does suggest a number of skyscrapers U/C. :dunno:


That shot was uploaded on Nov. 3. Here's another view from the same photog:


1002-01 Panama City by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


Miami by Valerix, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

You can see in that photo that Panama City has the 4th largest skyline in north America. It was 3rd largest up until a year or 2 ago.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Is construction activity in Panama City ramping up again? I'm trying to gauge where this skyline is heading, but it's hard getting reliable data. That photo does suggest a number of skyscrapers U/C. :dunno:





isaidso said:


> You can see in that photo that Panama City has the 4th largest skyline in north America. It was 3rd largest up until a year or 2 ago.



Here is a few more of PTY. You can see there are several towers under cosntruction. And these pictures do not even pan to Punta Paitilla and Punta Pacifica, which are the districts with the highest density of highrises (both completed and under construction).










IMG_0884 by ahidrovo, on Flickr









IMG_0883 by ahidrovo, on Flickr









IMG_0885 by ahidrovo, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ Thanks. Panama City's skyline is a cross between a south American skyline and a Canadian/American skyline. Considering where it's located, that would make sense. Here's a Toronto shot. A telephoto was used, but an interesting photo nonetheless:









Posted on blogto. Com


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ So when you say that Panama City is now 4th in North America, does that mean that Toronto has surpassed it? Is that based on number of buildings completed or something like that?


----------



## BrickellResidence

LOL!!!! Toronto was NEVER behind Panama.... what a joke....


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> So when you say that Panama City is now 4th in North America, does that mean that Toronto has surpassed it? Is that based on number of buildings completed or something like that?





brickellresidence said:


> LOL!!!! Toronto was NEVER behind Panama.... what a joke....


According to one *quantitative* analysis, Toronto was behind Panama City for a little while. They counted every metre of building over 90m as 1 point. A 260m building would get 170 points while a 110m building would get 20 points, and so on. Then they added all the points up. 

Of course, there's much more to a skyline than this. There's quality, layering, layout, density, architecture, iconic structures, etc. That said, I do view that study as good starting point from which to evaluate skylines. Here's a link to their 2013 table: 


http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## desertpunk

*Montreal*


Montreal Skyline by night by Vincent pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City*

*By Andrés Alagón*


City of blinding lights by Andrés Alagón, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Your Absolutely Right Steve, My Brother, Like I said It really was a Stupid 60 Year old Question, But you already know me QuantumX, Our SSC Super Moderator and # 1 Miami Forum Friend to Every SSC Member:cheers:
In fact, my 2 middle names are " Off Topic ":nuts::lol: Yes, Chuck Off Topic Nobrain , Said by Mom !!:lol::cheers:



QuantumX said:


> Chuck, this is really off-topic along with the future rendering. It should be under Best Skyline of 2025.


Anyway Steve , Back to topic always and forever:banana:, These Great Skyline North American Cities Are Beautiful and Fantastic !! 
Great Jobs of posting these Beauties of Our Cities by Our SSC Friendly Family Forum Friends !!:cheers:
Great Posting and Please Keep them Coming !!
Always Appreciated and THANKS !!~! ALL !!:grouphug::rock::master:


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, let's please not post "future renderings" in this section. They are misleading and as QuantumX noted, off topic. Thanks! 

great finds by Monkey!



monkeyronin said:


> The Ancients are watching by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Blue Everything by @416Shots, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cold night for urban photographers by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Steamy by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, MA*


Boston Harbor by YugoFuchiwaki, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


19 copy.jpg by Bowman Group Architectural Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City*

*Por Serge Saint*


Friday night by Serge Saint, on Flickr


Cielo aborregado by Serge Saint, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Los Angeles*


Urban LA by Kelifornia, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


Miami view by giuliano.saade, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Wow! Great find Juan Pablo. ^^ Great shot of the skyline and the port and part of Brickell City Centre under construction.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Agreed, it is a fantastic shot! But I didn't find it! All credit goes to desertpunk. That view is very similar to my favorite view of the Miami skyline, when you are headed westbound on the McArthur Causeway and you hit the highpoint of the bridge on the Miami Beach end of the causeway. You can really see the complete spread of the skyline from this vantage point.... all the way from south Brickell to the Julia Tuttle Causeway :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Seattle Skyline by Rodrigo Téllez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Minneapolis, Minnesota*


Cloud Maker by russwynn, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Dallas*


Dallas by razzledazzleinpictures., on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*









Photo http://independentatmain.com/views/


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Photo by Storm Rider Photography


----------



## rockinmoz

*Montreal*








[/url]Montreal Sunset Colors by T.D. Photographe, on Flickr"]http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/pBxUNq]Montreal Sunset Colors by T.D. Photographe, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


20140811_SFSunset-001-Edit by Trung_Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama City, Panama, January 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Old and new ... New York

Flatiron and One World Trade by BrianEden, on Flickr

New York's Flatiron Building at Sunset by BrianEden, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Brooklyn*


Cityscape #181 by Paul Metaxas, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


IMG_0633r by WCKSer's Foto Booth, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, TX*


Dallas Skyline by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

JuanPaulo said:


> *Dallas, TX*
> 
> 
> Dallas Skyline by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


Just like the dallas theme song.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*









Posted by avadakedavra on the Panamanian Forum


----------



## QuantumX

Miami by Jon Bowles, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*


rainbow4 by MdMast, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Mazatlán, Sinaloa, Mexico.


----------



## isaidso

Awesome Miami photo Quantum. You offers a good look at how the metro is laid out.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto - a rapidly growing slither of downtown between the CBD and the lake. 7 towers are proposed on a lot stretching from the highway to where the Toronto Star building sits. The tallest would be roughly 3 times the height of the Toronto Star building.


----------



## Bligh

I really do think there are some amazing and beautiful skylines in North America - some of the worlds best! 

However... I really do think that it is hard to beat New York.


----------



## isaidso

By 1930, New York had already opened up a massive lead over other north American skylines. Cities here have been playing catch up ever since. Despite great strides made by various cities, New York will stay out in front for the foreseeable future. 

Maybe by 2050 a rival will emerge. :dunno:


----------



## hunser

Between 2001 and 2011 it seemed that Chicago and Toronto were closing in on New York. New York just lost its Twin Towers and only a few tall buildings were built in that decade. But now the city is in the middle of a massive boom. The skyline is getting very tall (6 400m+ towers to the roof). One could say that New York is only competing with the big boys (Shanghai, Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Dubai etc.), because let's face it, in North America there's no real competitor for the foreseeable future.

Chicago vs Toronto - now that will be interesting to watch.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Don't want to start a city v city, but what's the 200 meter building count in Chicago and Toronto? Both have similar lake settings, but Chicago's got the supertalls and have been building skyscrapers for a longer period of time, but Toronto has some serious momentum.


----------



## hunser

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Don't want to start a city v city, but what's the 200 meter building count in Chicago and Toronto? Both have similar lake settings, but Chicago's got the supertalls and have been building skyscrapers for a longer period of time, but Toronto has some serious momentum.


I don't think anyone will consider this city vs city. It's actually pretty interesting comparing those two cities.

*Chicago*

200m+ completed: 27
200m+ U/C: 2

*Toronto*

200m+ completed: 15
200m+ U/C: 6

Source: CTBUH http://skyscrapercenter.com/cities, SSP

Toronto has a dozen 200m+ towers in prep ...


----------



## Hudson11

hunser said:


> Chicago vs Toronto - now that will be interesting to watch.


throw Miami into the mix as well. :banana::cucumber:



















plus a lot more than that as well.


----------



## isaidso

sbarn said:


> I think people are conflating the word "urban" with the existence of tall buildings.


That's partly my fault. On the previous page I posted that I found cities with lots of dense clusters (nodes) spread around the metropolitan area feel bigger or more expansive. People inferred that I was making a correlation between having nodes and a city being more urban. That wasn't my intention as it's obviously not true. 

Psychologically one does feel like one is in a bigger place when you can see a tall cluster out in the distance and then another one even further out. Whether these clusters develop some urbanity is another matter. I think NYCC here in Toronto is already there while the rest are, in fact, heading in that direction.


----------



## Hudson11

San Francisco Bay - Nob Hill & Fincancial District by Arthur Lombard, on Flickr


San Francisco Bay - Russian Hill & Financial District by Arthur Lombard, on Flickr


San Francisco Bay - Richmond District by Arthur Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## nyarch21

Nice pictures of San Fran! The perspective has me exited for the future of the skyline! I can picture the salesforce tower already! :banana:


----------



## linum

San Francisco - when you include the buildings + waterways + bridges + hills = beautiful... but a bit like Sydney in Australia - the skyscrapers themselves - some a pretty average, some are impressive though!!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Two skylines in one!!!


*Oakland and San Francisco, CA*









metro bay by patrick boury, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> Would Chicago have something similar to NYCC? Do big retail strips in the Loop continue on well outside the Loop?


In terms of a built up "node" of skyscrapers and transit feeling somewhat connected to downtown and not a detached suburb, again, maybe only Evanston, the Illinois Medical District, or Des Plains. Other areas, imo, are too far out to be considered or are simply too small. But I'm not *too* familiar with the Chicago area (or Toronto for that matter) so take my words with a grain of salt. 

Yes for retail strips. The idea of long, unbroken strips of activity that go through different neighborhoods definitely exists in Chicago. Milwaukee, Devon, Halsted, Lincoln, Clark, and Belmont, among others, are pretty well known and act as the social and commercial anchors for neighborhoods. Technically not all of these originate from within the loop (most are close, though) but the point is there is activity that radiates well beyond downtown. Nothing like on the scale of Yonge Street, but instead perhaps St.Clair or Bathurst.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Some glamour shots of New York's great mix of architecture! With cities either going the mega flashy Asian/Middle Eastern route or new Miami-style condo route, I increasingly appreciate New York's (and Chicago/Montreal/Boston,etc) older style. Not that the new skylines aren't great, but as those skylines get more common, classic North American skylines becomes more unique, imo.









































































https://500px.com/dedmaxopka


----------



## LCIII

Obviously doesn't compete with the likes of NYC, Chicago and other much larger cities, but Seattle sure does fight well above its weight class. 

Crane City, Seattle [OC] [2048x653] by sokomalone0305, on Flickr

Seattle Panoramic Skyline by Justin_Watts, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Lukoff, on Flickr

20141203 5DIII Seattle WA 260 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Vista de la ciudad de Panamá desde el hotel Hilton by usf1fan2, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


Miami Skyline II by jeme.2009, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*SF*


Hustle and Bustle by Tim Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## fredcalif

SF is Amazing, in a few years it will be changed so much with all the new buildings UC


----------



## isaidso

bodegavendetta said:


> Some glamour shots of New York's great mix of architecture! With cities either going the mega flashy Asian/Middle Eastern route or new Miami-style condo route, I increasingly appreciate New York's (and Chicago/Montreal/Boston,etc) older style. Not that the new skylines aren't great, but as those skylines get more common, classic North American skylines becomes more unique, imo.


I'm with you there. Perhaps it's just my north American bias, but I find the flashy gimmicky buildings going up in Dubai, London, etc a result of how new they are to the skyscraper game. They're kids in a toy store attracted to the shiniest object while places that have been at it for a century+ have developed a taste for traditional, classic designs. London's skyline looks like a dog's breakfast, but I'm hoping that as time passes their penchant for buildings that look like cheese graters and walkie talkies passes.

You showed a lot of pre-war towers, but even the modern towers in north America tend to be conservative rather than trendy. Trendy designs will look dated quickly while these 'safer' designs will stand the test of time.


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


















Courtesy of Andrew Maw


----------



## Taller Better

For a wonderfully mixed skyline, New York's is in a class of its own. In my opinion other skylines can and are outgrowing NYC, but it will likely always be my favourite!


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> *Vancouver*


you can see two distinct skylines in this photo, downtown Vancouver and Metrotown of Burnaby.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


Brickell South by XT Inc., on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> you can see two distinct skylines in this photo, downtown Vancouver and Metrotown of Burnaby.


So this is looking southeast and that green patch next to the Burnaby skyline is where SFU is?


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*

Calgary is developing decent density south of the Beltline (rail tracks). The city's tallest is currently under construction and will rise to 247m. Telus Sky should break ground soon and will be 3rd tallest when completed. When both get built I might have to consider putting Calgary in my north American top 10.


Calgary, a growing city by Robert Albertin, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


From Salty's in Alki.jpg by daave266, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies

isaidso said:


> I'm with you there. Perhaps it's just my north American bias, but I find the flashy gimmicky buildings going up in Dubai, London, etc a result of how new they are to the skyscraper game. They're kids in a toy store attracted to the shiniest object while places that have been at it for a century+ have developed a taste for traditional, classic designs. London's skyline looks like a dog's breakfast, but I'm hoping that as time passes their penchant for buildings that look like cheese graters and walkie talkies passes.
> 
> You showed a lot of pre-war towers, but even the modern towers in north America tend to be conservative rather than trendy. Trendy designs will look dated quickly while these 'safer' designs will stand the test of time.


Although I'm not that big fan of North American cities urban style in general, I think North American skylines are best. They have big variety of styles and not that much like you said walkie talkie tacky skyscrapers.


----------



## desertpunk

*Calgary*


calgaryskyline by Adrian stoness, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tampa, FL*


Tampa by Kmilesbrown, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, MA*


IMG_9425_1 by pixelsand, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, PA
*

Pittsburgh63 by tinprit, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*

Rizal Park 2 by daave266, on 


Salty's in Alki.jpg by daave266, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


distributively oversimplifying lyrist by bhautik joshi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Brooklyn* on the right


Manhattan Arrival at Sunrise by CrapulePHL, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality

Taller said:


> For a wonderfully mixed skyline, New York's is in a class of its own. In my opinion other skylines can and are outgrowing NYC, but it will likely always be my favourite!





bodegavendetta said:


> Some glamour shots of New York's great mix of architecture! With cities either going the mega flashy Asian/Middle Eastern route or new Miami-style condo route, I increasingly appreciate New York's (and Chicago/Montreal/Boston,etc) older style. Not that the new skylines aren't great, but as those skylines get more common, classic North American skylines becomes more unique, imo.


What makes New York City's skyline standout, IMO, is its lots of character that shows history, modernity, diversity and harmony altogether. :cheers:


----------



## hpal3

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^^^Wow !!, Is that the Skyline of Chicago ?? QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family World Super Moderator and # 1 Miami Forum Friend to Everyone !!:cheers:
> ^^ Steve,. Fantastic Photo, and welcome back , How was your Thanksgiving ??:cheers:
> Looks like Chicago from It's Lake there to me:nuts:,
> But NO, It's the Whole City of Miami Skyline from a Cruise Ship about 4 miles out on the Ocean !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Go Miami and North American City Skyline Cranes !!:banana:



That shot is amazing. It's almost as if the city is showing off..."Look at Me, look how big and bad I am"...:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

hpal3 said:


> That shot is amazing. It's almost as if the city is showing off..."Look at Me, look how big and bad I am"...:cheers:


I had to go back 7 pages to figure out what you were talking about. This is actually both the Miami and the Miami Beach skyline from out at sea. This perspective is going to change radically over the next few years with what's already under construction. I bought a copy of the 2015 World Almanac and Book of Facts yesterday, and the Miami list is quite impressive with more scheduled to start construction next year. There is even more under construction now that didn't make the cutoff before the book went to press.



QuantumX said:


> 9790455745_1e86c0e21c_o by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

STEVE^^ , This is Great , because I lost my book, Walmart is sending me another, It' got lost in the Mail !!
QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family World Super Moderator and # 1 Miami Forum Friend To Everyone, :cheers:
Please tell me How High is PanoramA Tower Please in your Book of FacTs World Almanac !! the Floors and Height Listed there PleASE AND tHANKS !!


QuantumX said:


> I had to go back 7 pages to figure out what you were talking about. This is actually both the Miami and the Miami Beach skyline from out at sea. This perspective is going to change radically over the next few years with what's already under construction. I bought a copy of the 2015 World Almanac and Book of Facts yesterday, and the Miami list is quite impressive with more scheduled to start construction next year. There is even more under construction now that didn't make the cutoff before the book went to press.


^^
Let's Go U and all the North American Cities !!, and All Of U of Miami Cranes in 2015 !!:banana:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

WOW the Photo of the day !!:cheers:~! and Just Taken Too , that newest Tower Just opened to it's Newest Residents !!
WOW !! Wow wow JuanPaulo, Our SSC Friendly Family World and North American Cities Great Photo Friend !!:banana:

Please from What Tower or Plane didi you get that Great Angle of Brickell Part of Downtown Miami ?? UNBELIEVAVLE Shot !!:cheers:







JuanPaulo said:


> *Miami, FL*
> 
> 
> Brickell South by XT Inc., on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> STEVEPlease tell me How High is PanoramA Tower Please in your Book of FacTs World Almanac !! the Floors and Height Listed there PleASE AND tHANKS !!


It's listed at 831 feet or 253.3 meters and 83 floors. The shot above is not one of mine.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

WOW and Okay Steve, Now this Is ALL Of MIAMI ,Taken by you again Just 6 Months Ago, Thanks Again and Again QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family World Super Moderator and # 1 Miami Forum Friend to Everyone !!





QuantumX said:


> *MIAMI*
> Hot off the press. Just taken today.
> CSC_0855 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


^^ Another 100 Towers still to Rise in the Next 4 Years, Wow Miami 2020 Here we Come !!:banana:
^^Let's GO ALL The Great North American Cities Skylines and Fantastic Photos of the ever growing Miami Cranes in 2015 !!:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

According to the 2015 World Almanac, after Toronto and New York, Miami has more tall buildings under construction than any other city on the North American continent. New York is just a monster in that book, taking up one-and-a-half pages, three solid columns. Chicago takes up a little over one-and-a-half columns. Toronto is approaching a full column. Miami takes up a little over half a colum. We might have a full column by the end of this decade.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

WOW Steve, Your So Very Right QuantumX, Miami Is really # 3, when it comes to North American City Skylines Under Construction , You and I will Both be here in 2020 to Buy our 2021 World Almanac , Book Of Facts , # 1 New York Times Bestseller by the end of 2020 for Sure Our SSC Friendly Family World Super Moderator and # 1 Miami Forum Friend To Everyone !!:cheers:



QuantumX said:


> According to the 2015 World Almanac, after Toronto and New York, Miami has more tall buildings under construction than any other city on the North American continent. New York is just a monster in that book, taking up one-and-a-half pages, three solid columns. Chicago takes up a little over one-and-a-half columns. Toronto is approaching a full column. Miami takes up a little over half a colum. We might have a full column by the end of this decade.


^^Let's Go All SSC Friendly Family Friends Photos of the Great North American Cities Skylines and Their Tower Construction Cranes in 2015 !!:banana:


----------



## hpal3

Philadelphia








https://www.google.com/search?q=philadelphia&newwindow=1&rlz=1C1RNVE_enUS577US577&espv=2&biw=1440&bih=813&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=jbWVVMqBJ4icNuaugegK&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=SLN9F27rgnPYPM%253A%3Br4Ic61vNdnOf1M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.film.org%252Fgpfo%252Fimages%252Fphiladelphia.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.film.org%252FPhiladelphia%252Fpublic%252Fgpfo%252Fphiladelphia%252F48%3B1200%3B797









http://www.datatechlab.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/data-recovery-in-philadelphia.jpg


----------



## hpal3

QuantumX said:


> I had to go back 7 pages to figure out what you were talking about. This is actually both the Miami and the Miami Beach skyline from out at sea. This perspective is going to change radically over the next few years with what's already under construction. I bought a copy of the 2015 World Almanac and Book of Facts yesterday, and the Miami list is quite impressive with more scheduled to start construction next year. There is even more under construction now that didn't make the cutoff before the book went to press.


Q, that is the money shot...no doubt about it.


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> Is that building with the orange a 1920s building getting restoration done?


It's a new residential building currently UC called 30 Park Place.


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City* - it's got the width but it lacks density and height. Development is pretty hot though. A few 200m+ skyscrapers in the works. 


Cut Out by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


Bernal Heights: The View From Atop Bernal Hill by Greatest Paka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rafark

Mexico city. 

Our mountains got a little snow yesterday.


----------



## nyarch21

Hudson11 said:


> *Jersey City* - it's got the width but it lacks density and height. Development is pretty hot though. A few 200m+ skyscrapers in the works.



I've always fantasized about a Jersey City with a little bit more height. It would make New York look even more endless!


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


Holiday lights!! San francisco by anishsid, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

San Francisco needs some height. It will look a lot better when Transbay is built.


----------



## Taller Better

Beautiful photo by one of our members of the mostly brand new part of downtown:




StEC said:


> I was in Toronto yesterday for Ripley's Aquarium which was AMAZING by the way & took this pic with an HDR edit, thought I would share!


----------



## Rainbow Boy

*Mexico City.*


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami, Florida by terraxplorer2000, on Flickr


Miami, Celebrity Reflection by terraxplorer2000, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


San Francisco '14 - 070 by seango, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA
*

Wilshire Grand / Downtown Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## fredcalif

OMG Toronto just keep getting better, along with SF, Vancouver, and Seattle they are the only cities where I would consider moving.

they are just amazing beautiful


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston by THIRD EXPOSURE, on Flickr


Houston by THIRD EXPOSURE, on Flickr


Houston Galleria Area Skyline by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr


2nd Skyline by J-a-x, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*TO*


Toronto from the Sky by JStokez, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Gawd it looks massive from that angle. That emerging cluster on the lower left is Yonge/Eglinton. I don't think it could ever fully link up with the main downtown, but it's 7.55 km to the lake.


----------



## sbarn

From the 432 Park thread:



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^^^
> Image By David O


I can't wait to see this view in a few years with the Nordstrom Tower, 111 West 57th, Torre Verre and Hudson Yards North built.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SEattle


Seattle Sunrise Panorama by CraigGoodwin2, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> San Francisco needs some height. It will look a lot better when Transbay is built.


Did you ever hear me mention that the Transamerica pyramid was originally planned to be over 350m, but it got chopped down because NIMBYS didn't want it blocking there views of the bay? Imagine the standard that would have set for the city.


----------



## Kelbeen

San Francisco and New York has the most iconic American skyline.
SF is building high around the Transbay area; two will be the new tallest and another will be the 4th, just before the pyramid.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA
*

Seattle 12-31-14 by Tachyonfound, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Did you ever hear me mention that the Transamerica pyramid was originally planned to be over 350m, but it got chopped down because NIMBYS didn't want it blocking there views of the bay? Imagine the standard that would have set for the city.


I didn't know that. NIMBYs are such a selfish bunch. They fully believe their personal preferences should take precedence over that of the city. The worst is when they move next to a stadium or industrial area then push to have the stadium and factories close down. 

Speaking of super talls that never got off the ground. Toronto's John Maryon Tower was proposed in 1971 at 140 floors or 503 m (686 m to the tip). It would have topped New York's World Trade Centre and still be the 5th tallest in the world today. 

It would have replaced another grandiose Eaton's project called College Park proposed in 1929. This earlier plan would have been the biggest office/retail complex on the planet but they only finished one corner of it. I'm glad John Maryon didn't go ahead as even that one corner of College Park is something I'd never want to see torn down.

*Eaton's John Maryon*


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*









source


----------



## nick.english.dept

Beautiful ! 


Hudson11 said:


> *SF*
> 
> 
> San Francisco '14 - 070 by seango, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*MIAMI BEACH AND MIAMI*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/xynntii/16155713785


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


Bay Bridge Daytime Long Exposure by BillikenHawkeye, on Flickr


San Francisco Bay at Dawn by BillikenHawkeye, on Flickr


San Francisco Pilings by Ronald Miles, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Ooo! That first shot from above the Transbay Bridge is really spooky. It's like somebody is having an out-of-body experience.


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Downtown Seattle by tiffany98101, on Flickr


IMG_3091 by Charl1eTuna, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*TO*


Toronto Harbour by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## Kuja-Alderande

My Top 10 of the most beautiful skylines 

1.New York
2.Chicago
3.San Francisco
4.Toronto
5.Houston
6.Vancouver
7.Miami
8.Seattle
9.Montréal 
10.Los Angeles


----------



## DZH22

Hudson11 said:


> *TO*
> 
> 
> Toronto Harbour by chrisd666, on Flickr


If you click into the Flickr, this is the largest picture I have ever seen on that site. 14884 x 7109 
The level of detail is unreal. :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

isaidso said:


> I didn't know that. NIMBYs are such a selfish bunch. They fully believe their personal preferences should take precedence over that of the city. The worst is when they move next to a stadium or industrial area then push to have the stadium and factories close down.
> 
> Speaking of super talls that never got off the ground. Toronto's John Maryon Tower was proposed in 1971 at 140 floors or 503 m (686 m to the tip). It would have topped New York's World Trade Centre and still be the 5th tallest in the world today.
> 
> It would have replaced another grandiose Eaton's project called College Park proposed in 1929. This earlier plan would have been the biggest office/retail complex on the planet but they only finished one corner of it. I'm glad John Maryon didn't go ahead as even that one corner of College Park is something I'd never want to see torn down.
> 
> *Eaton's John Maryon*


Holy chit! 

I remember T.O. in the seventies when things were going nutso but that's off the charts!


----------



## isaidso

Ya we built the CN Tower as a consolation prize. It would have been awesome if Toronto had built both. John Maryon was one big mofo.


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia skyline, 2013 by Tim Brown's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Kelbeen said:


> San Francisco and New York has the most iconic American skyline.


Hmmmmm.... SF over Chicago?


----------



## Hudson11

*TO*


A Broad View by kotsy.in.toronto, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Miami Skyline Sunset by Miami Art District, on Flickr


Miami Skyline Sunset by Miami Art District, on Flickr


Miami Downtown by Miami Art District, on Flickr


Miami Skyline Sunset by Miami Art District, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Philly*


Philadelphia from the Sky by jayayess1190, on Flickr


From South Philly to Center City by jayayess1190, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That last Philadelphia photo is fabulous.


----------



## Hudson11

Philly's skyline is tall enough so that you can see it from a damn good distance away despite its scale compared to cities like NYC and Chicago. That's how you get myths like you can spot the tallest buildings from atop the WTC in Manhattan. The furthest I've spotted it is from the Delaware Memorial Bridge on a clear day, that's still at least 25 miles. Here's a photo someone else took, Philly is on the extreme right:


NYC + Philly + Baltimore + Wilimington 2010 -23 by aaron.davidson, on Flickr

but as far as being visible from a huge distance, Charlotte probably takes that cake.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

^^On the contrary, that's actually one of the most amazing pictures of any city there is..


----------



## QuantumX

3521usa said:


> I don't think Quantum meant anything negative by posting that picture. Btw, I think the picture is pretty neat.





Disturbing Reality said:


> ^^On the contrary, that's actually one of the most amazing pictures of any city there is..


That's why I posted it. It's a very interesting shot. What would I be feeling insecure about? I'm pretty baffled by that comment.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

QuantumX said:


> That's why I posted it. It's a very interesting shot. What would I be feeling insecure about? I'm pretty baffled by that comment.


Well, you are from a beach city right? Miami's very identity is strongly connected to their beaches... whereas with Chicago, access to our beaches is something we grow up with, utilize and know that we have, but our identity is not tied to them. I would say that our identity is more tied to being what our nickname says that we are - "the city of broad shoulders."

We value our world economic power (estimated by numerous sources to be the 4th most powerful economic city in the world) http://www.citylab.com/work/2011/09/25-most-economically-powerful-cities-world/109/#slide6... we value sophistication, our Board of Trade, our history, our diverse architecture, the arts and our museums, our tall buildings and the idea and essence of being the powerful city that we are. Our beaches are just extra. I thought you might have posted the picture of Chicago in the dead of winter in response to me exposing a pretty well kept secret of Chicago - that we have beaches and that we have a vibrant beach life. I have had that happen before by another poster. 

We enjoy our beaches as I said before, and they are a part of our culture, but we do pretty much consider them as just something extra. Although active and vibrant, they are not a focus for us. Miami is much more of a beach city than Chicago will ever be. 

If I was mistaken in my assumption about your post, no hard feelings, my apologies.

.


----------



## QuantumX

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Well, you are from a beach city right? Miami's very identity is strongly connected to their beaches... whereas with Chicago, access to our beaches is something we grow up with, utilize and know that we have, but our identity is not tied to them. I would say that our identity is more tied to being what our nickname says that we are - "the city of big shoulders."


I'm not from a beach city. Miami is on a bay, not a beach. Miami Beach, which is its own, separate, independent city is on a beach. This nickname for Chicago that you've mentioned above, "the city with big shoulders," I've never heard before. I've heard "The Windy City" and "The Place of the Onion," a Native American name from the way the place used to smell. 

Miami Beach's nickname is "The Fun and Sun Capital of the World."

Nicknames for Miami are "The Magic City," "The Cruise Capital of the World," "Cargo Gateway to the Americas (Port of Miami)." Seems to me you were the one feeling insecure because of your assumption. 



ChiCityAtty11 said:


> We value our world economic power (estimated by some reputable sources to be the 4th most powerful economic city in the world)... we value sophistication, our Board of Trade, our history, our diverse architecture, the arts and our museums, our tall buildings and the idea and essence of being the powerful city that we are. Our beaches are just extra. I thought you might have posted the picture of Chicago in the dead of winter in retaliation for me exposing a pretty well kept secret of Chicago - that we have beaches and that we have a vibrant beach life. I have had that happen before by another poster.


All the things you value about Chicago, I value too. I would live there if it didn't get so cold in the winter. I'm a native Floridian, and I just don't think I could handle it. Luckily for me, Miami is looking more like Chicago every day.



ChiCityAtty11 said:


> We enjoy our beaches as I said before, and they are a part of our culture, but we do pretty much consider them as just something extra. Although active and vibrant, they are not a focus for us. If I was mistaken in my assumption about your post, no hard feelings, my apologies.


I was on vacation in Chicago during the summer of 2012. I was shocked that I could actually walk to the beach from my hotel in downtown Chicago. I thought I was in South Beach. Ohio Street Beach was one of the great surprise discoveries of the trip.


----------



## Hudson11

softee said:


> I don't believe that to be true, just within Canada the greater downtown/central cities of both Toronto and Montreal have a higher density than downtown/central Vancouver.


those two cities may have more taller buildings, but Vancouver has a much more dense center.


Downtown Vancouver aerial by Stephen Rees, on Flickr


Toronto Aerial View by MeowMixed, on Flickr


Hélico-08 by Guy Plante, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Hudson11 said:


> those two cities may have more taller buildings, but Vancouver has a much more dense center.


Pretty sure it's still less dense than San Francisco, Philadelphia, and Boston, to name 3.

Edit: Looks like it barely beats out Boston (and also Philly). However, Boston's inner suburbs (specifically Cambridge and Somerville) are actually denser than Boston itself, so tough call there. That's just population though. I'd say Philly and Boston both have denser streets and buildup, but unsure how that is measured exactly.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Hudson11 said:


> those two cities may have more taller buildings, but Vancouver has a much more dense center.




No it just happens to look denser based on the angle of some pictures. It is denser in terms of population and number of highrises compared to Montreal but less than Toronto. Especially if you're mainly just comparing the Toronto financial district with all of central Vancouver like in the pictures above.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Of course it's also easy to find one that show Toronto's density.









Aerial view of Toronto at sunset by episa









Toronto skyline by Steph A 









toronto from the air by Dave


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

Nicknames for the city of Chicago: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_nicknames_for_Chicago

As you can plainly see... *"City of Broad Shoulders"*

Or you can say it like they say it in the Watchdogs video game: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9yNUOA8RAk


.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

Quantum X ... no need for the snarky comments my friend. Lest you forget, Chicago invented the skyscraper. Miami will never have the history, culture and great architecture that Chicago has. Its like comparing apples to oranges... you really can't compare the two. Chicago was building skyscrapers when Miami was just a bug infested swamp. Besides, enough with this city v. city stuff anyway. Lets get down to brass tax. NY and Chicago compete with each other - that's kind of the way its always been. Over 100 years of back and forth between those two. Both cities have great architecture, great history and both are big, dense and urban. Los Angeles is more comparable to Houston - big, sprawling and spread out with more of a suburban feel. And Miami competes with the Atlanta's of the world. 

_C'est la vie _my friend... 

.


----------



## QuantumX

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Quantum X ... no need for the snarky comments my friend. Lest you forget, Chicago invented the skyscraper. Miami will never have the history, culture and great architecture that Chicago has. Its like comparing apples to oranges... you really can't compare the two. Chicago was building skyscrapers when Miami was just a bug infested swamp. Besides, enough with this city v. city stuff anyway. Lets get down to brass tax. NY and Chicago compete with each other - that's kind of the way its always been. Over 100 years of back and forth between those two. Both cities have great architecture, great history and both are big, dense and urban. Los Angeles is more comparable to Houston - big, sprawling and spread out with more of a suburban feel. And Miami competes with the Atlanta's of the world.
> 
> _C'est la vie _my friend...
> 
> .


Dude, what is wrong with you? I really don't care. Get off your high horse already.


----------



## DZH22

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Quantum X ... no need for the snarky comments my friend. Lest you forget, Chicago invented the skyscraper. Miami will never have the history, culture and great architecture that Chicago has. Its like comparing apples to oranges... you really can't compare the two. Chicago was building skyscrapers when Miami was just a bug infested swamp. Besides, enough with this city v. city stuff anyway. Lets get down to brass tax. NY and Chicago compete with each other - that's kind of the way its always been. Over 100 years of back and forth between those two. Both cities have great architecture, great history and both are big, dense and urban. Los Angeles is more comparable to Houston - big, sprawling and spread out with more of a suburban feel. And Miami competes with the Atlanta's of the world.
> 
> _C'est la vie _my friend...
> 
> .


New York vs Chicago is over. It's NYC in a landslide, and that gap is widening every day. Also, you'd better keep looking over your shoulder, because Toronto is coming for you!

By the way, as long as you're talking about Chicago over Miami superlatives, don't forget crime! Chicago has both the higher murder rate, and the most murders of any US city! Congratulations! No wonder your insecurities are showing.

Quantum, ignore this guy. Nobody here should care about the opinions of a 10 year old anyway.

Oh and since it seems like you were, in fact, born yesterday, here's some food for thought. 30 years ago Shenzhen didn't even exist as a city. Today, the skyline is now larger than Chicago's. Things change. Someday when you grow up you will realize that 2004 wasn't the first year in human history, even if it was the first year in yours.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> New York vs Chicago is over. It's NYC in a landslide, and that gap is widening every day.


Yes, the New York skyline is over twice as big as Chicago's and continues to grow at a much faster pace. 



DZH22 said:


> By the way, as long as you're talking about Chicago over Miami superlatives, don't forget crime!


I don't even know what got him started with this. All I said is Miami is looking more like Chicago every day, meaning I can enjoy living in a city with a big skyline without freezing in the winter. That's all!



DZH22 said:


> Quantum, ignore this guy. Nobody here should care about the opinions of a 10 year old anyway.


I kind of got the impression he was very young.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^And To Add QuantumX, I Believe He or she Hit a Low here, I Don't think he or she Knows you are a 5 Year SSC Friendly Family World Super Moderator and Capable Of giving Him a Warning's Notice by PM or He don't Know what could Happen to Him breaking the SSC Rules herehno:



ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Quantum X is feeling insecure I see :bash:


He or she has been Out for over 3 Hours, maybe already warned
I really see a Problem starting here soon, hno:


----------



## QuantumX

Well, as long as he/she doesn't persist in the kind attitude he's already manifested, I won't take any kind of disciplinary action.


----------



## Jay

I love Chicago <3


----------



## QuantumX

Jay said:


> I love Chicago <3


So do I! Here are a few pictures from my trip.


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City* - it's easy to be overshadowed when there's a skyline like that right across the river


Untitled by Dan Freeman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


20141222 - 11 25 33 - Panama City.jpg by XtopheC, on Flickr









Panorámica hacia el sur by Candilejas Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


The Windy City by PhiiiiiiiL, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Amazing Montreal pic. (obviously not mine) If you click into the flickr you can get a huge version. In that case it's the best pic I have ever seen of the city. Very few cities on this thread can compete with that density! Montreal is easily my second favorite city in North America.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gtrqc/13179579654/sizes/k/


----------



## QuantumX

It reminds me of San Francisco from that angle.


----------



## Taller Better

desertpunk said:


> Here's a killer pano for anyone who can't get enough: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120721515&postcount=1149


STUNNING!!!!


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> It reminds me of San Francisco from that angle.


Never thought of that but it does in a way.


----------



## DZH22

Hmmm looks like it disappeared. I must have linked it wrong. I actually just basically copied it off a post from skyscraperpage in the Canadian Skylines section. Oh well, just click in I guess and eat your hearts out


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Hmmm looks like it disappeared. I must have linked it wrong. I actually just basically copied it off a post from skyscraperpage in the Canadian Skylines section. Oh well, just click in I guess and eat your hearts out


It could be the photographer changed his privacy settings or download privileges.


----------



## Taller Better

QuantumX said:


> It reminds me of San Francisco from that angle.


In some ways it reminds me of Boston in that shot, too!


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> In some ways it reminds me of Boston in that shot, too!


Interestingly, from the right angle, (looking over Southie especially), Boston reminds people of San Francisco! 3 amazing cities.

Here's a good example, again not my picture. It's quoted from Archboston. The skyline in the background is basically just part of the runoff, in this case the Longwood/Northeastern/BMC area. This is just a partial section of one neighborhood (Southie), and if you panned slightly left you'd be at the harborwalk/beach! If you panned to the right, the Back Bay skyline would come into view. Boston is pretty hilly too. Probably about 1/2 as hilly as San Francisco.



piggiston said:


>


https://www.flickr.com/photos/awwoodruff/15361026373/


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> In some ways it reminds me of Boston in that shot, too!





DZH22 said:


> Interestingly, from the right angle, (looking over Southie especially), Boston reminds people of San Francisco! 3 amazing cities.


I've heard the same and vice versa. I mean going back years.


----------



## desertpunk

DZH22 said:


> Amazing Montreal pic. (obviously not mine) If you click into the flickr you can get a huge version. In that case it's the best pic I have ever seen of the city. Very few cities on this thread can compete with that density! Montreal is easily my second favorite city in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/gtrqc/13179579654/sizes/k/


Oh yeah... 


Montréal by Olivier Martel Savoie, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

a Manhattan and Brooklyn 'twin skyline' shot, with a little of Jersey City as well. 


Manahatten Island from Newark, NJ (1) by M'Liss Rae Hawley, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia Skyline at Twilight by joscelyn_p, on Flickr


Philadelphia skyline by joscelyn_p, on Flickr


Benjamin Franklin Bridge Walkway by joscelyn_p, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline at Dusk by joscelyn_p, on Flickr


Schuylkill River-Philadelphia, Pa. by joscelyn_p, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline by joscelyn_p, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


_DSC4349 by foto.kk, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That photo of 'Southie' in Boston is what Halifax would have looked like if it had grown into a bigger city. The streets on peninsula Halifax are eerily similar. If you cropped off the top half of that photo it could step in for Halifax no problem.


----------



## Zack Fair

desertpunk said:


> Here's a killer pano for anyone who can't get enough: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120721515&postcount=1149


I remember been up there last summer for the very first time in my life. It was truly an amazing experience, can't wait to come back


----------



## Zack Fair

BTW, found this pano of Toronto on reddit.









Source


----------



## hunser

*GOTHAM CITY*


Misty morning by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is that taken from the south in NJ?


----------



## hunser

isaidso said:


> Is that taken from the south in NJ?


Yes, and the Jersey City skyline is in the foreground.


----------



## GdlMty

Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico.


----------



## QuantumX

I'm watching 3 cop shows on ION Television set in Toronto: Flashpoint, The Listener, and Rookie Blue. Sometimes, I get some pretty interesting angles of the skyline like on CSI: Miami.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Space Needle Observation Deck View at Seattle, WA by Marc Poblete, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami*


golden sail by Judy Kay Art, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

QuantumX said:


> I'm watching 3 cop shows on ION Television set in Toronto: Flashpoint, The Listener, and Rookie Blue. Sometimes, I get some pretty interesting angles of the skyline like on CSI: Miami.


I've watched the full series of the first two (the Listener is still running I believe) but never even heard of the third. Is it any good so far?

The best Toronto series I've seen personally is probably ReGenesis, but it wasn't a police show. More medical mystery combined with some action.


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta:


Atlanta At Night by koay woei soang, on Flickr


Evening Sky over Buckhead by daverice, on Flickr


Buckhead from Little Nancy Creek Park by daverice, on Flickr


SkyLine ... by Berta..., on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


Toronto Downtown (DSC_6682) by ericvery, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


Miami by Francisvet, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I'm watching 3 cop shows on ION Television set in Toronto: Flashpoint, The Listener, and Rookie Blue. Sometimes, I get some pretty interesting angles of the skyline like on CSI: Miami.


You get the best city and skyline shots in Flashpoint but the best cop show set in Toronto would be Murdoch Mysteries. Not a lot of good skyline shots in that one though: it's set in 1895. :colgate:

*2008 Toronto: Flashpoint*


----------



## isaidso

desertpunk said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> Toronto Downtown (DSC_6682) by ericvery, on Flickr


Love how one can see the density east and north of the CBD. These areas are already great from a pedestrian pov but improving with every new tower that goes up. Exciting times for downtowners.


----------



## QuantumX

Nouvellecosse said:


> I've watched the full series of the first two (the Listener is still running I believe) but never even heard of the third. Is it any good so far?


Rookie Blue is new. I watched it in the beginning and the blond cop who looks like Sharon Stone is supposedly lesbian or bisexual. I thought it was appropriate being set in Toronto, but then they backed off on that and looks like she's been in a relationship with a man ever since. I didn't like that.

DP, this is one of the few skyline shots that actually does Miami justice. Thanks for finding it!



desertpunk said:


> *Miami*
> 
> 
> Miami by Francisvet, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto Sunset at Polson Pier by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto from Toronto Islands by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

In that last picture the Ice condos remind me of one of those big dump trucks that have the exhaust stack sticking up and a little lid on it that bobs up and down as the smoke comes out! :lol:


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia-Purple Twilight by joscelyn_p, on Flickr


----------



## Kelbeen

Los Angeles, CA 

The 110 by Kelifornia, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*


Downtown Houston and Rosemont bridge by KaytaK-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

If only all of Houston were downtown.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, MA*


Boston Skyline from the Pru by zachwesler, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^You Have Been To Downtown Houston:banana:, Right QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family World Super Moderator and # 1 World SSC Forums Friend to Everyone:cheers:
It's Really More Exciting There Underground Downtown Houston Steve  !!
Under Most Downtown Houston Towers Lies the Longest Lines of Walking Tunnels , I Have ever seen in any United States City, and I heard mostly Paid by the Oil Companies Towers in Downtown Houston and very crowded with People during Rush Hours and Lunch Time , also used to go Underground to the City Parking Garages':cheers: 
Greatly Planned before Most Towers started to Rise in the early 80's and still very widely Used today to Get around Downtown Houston Intesd of walking Outside in the rain :lol::banana:




QuantumX said:


> If only all of Houston were downtown.


Let's Go More Underground Walking Tunnels in Most North American Cities and Their Tower Cranes !!:banana:


----------



## Hudson11

I love how imposing Toronto's downtown core is from street level. Tall _and _massive. 


Dundas Street West & Gladstone Avenue .... Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Greg's Southern Ontario, on Flickr


Shuter Street .... Toronto, Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario, on Flickr


Mid Morning On Front Street, Looking West .... by Greg's Southern Ontario, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

Santa fé


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


untitled-3396 by TemmaTemmaTemma, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*









The City by Simon Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


DSC_0196 by jtagle01, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami*


Magic City pano by BMcDougall, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Another "piece" of the Miami skyline. ^^ Four buildings over 150m are under construction behind the island on the far right. 

New York
Chicago
Toronto
Miami
Houston
Los Angeles
San Francisco
Philadelphia
Dallas
Atlanta
_______

I'd like to take this time to update my North America list. 

New York
Chicago
Toronto
Miami
Houston
Los Angeles
San Francisco
Atlanta
Philadelphia
Dallas
_______


----------



## QuantumX

My list follows this source for the most part except I placed San Francisco and Philadelphia one city higher in North America because of their density. 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> My list follows this source for the most part except I placed San Francisco and Philadelphia one city higher in North America because of their density.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


You also missed one... Panama City, 9341 points, 4th largest in NA. You don't like this one I take it?


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> You also missed one... Panama City, 9341 points, 4th largest in NA. You don't like this one I take it?


No, I don't.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*









untitled by Carlos Ardila, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> No, I don't.


I find it strange that you do not like the Panama City skyline since is very reminiscent of the Miami skyline.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> I find it strange that you do not like the Panama City skyline since is very reminiscent of the Miami skyline.


As with Benidorm, one building practically ruins the whole skyline for me. And there are a few others that just don't set well with me.


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> I find it strange that you do not like the Panama City skyline since is very reminiscent of the Miami skyline.


+1 It looks like a taller (if slightly dumpier) version of Miami to me


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> +1 It looks like a taller (if slightly dumpier) version of Miami to me


See above.


----------



## fredcalif

I think that 10 most important skylines right now in North America will be

NY
Chicago
Toronto
Panama City
Los Angeles
San Francisco
Houston
Seattle
Atlanta
Miami


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> See above.


Which building totally wrecks it? By the way, for me, Benidorm is wrecked by pretty much every building except one. (2nd tallest)


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Which building totally wrecks it? By the way, for me, Benidorm is wrecked by pretty much every building except one. (2nd tallest)


It's right in the middle of the photo above.


----------



## BrickellResidence

jaja It got to be a joke that Miami has a better skyline than panama.....envy.....


----------



## QuantumX

brickellresidence said:


> jaja It got to be a joke that Miami has a better skyline than panama.....envy.....


It sure as hell ain't envy. It's personal taste. I wouldn't want that skyline, just like some people who think certain buildings that aren't my taste look so great. All I have to say in those cases is "Thank God it's not in Miami!"


----------



## QuantumX

Panama City isn't on this person's list.



Kuja-Alderande said:


> My Top 10 of the most beautiful skylines
> 
> 1.New York
> 2.Chicago
> 3.San Francisco
> 4.Toronto
> 5.Houston
> 6.Vancouver
> 7.Miami
> 8.Seattle
> 9.Montréal
> 10.Los Angeles


----------



## QuantumX

Panama City is not on his top 10 list either. 



Hudson11 said:


> *TO*
> 
> btw, my Top 10 for the end of 2014:
> 1. NYC
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Seattle
> 4. Toronto
> 5. Houston
> 6. Los Angeles
> 7. San Francisco
> 8. Boston
> 9. Calgary
> 10. Miami
> 
> honorable mentions: Atlanta, Dallas, Philadelphia, Vancouver, Detroit


----------



## softee

^ It's the photo, some of those "green" buildings are actually more blue in person.


----------



## Taller Better

Yeah, it is photoshopped, or they had the colour balance set wrong for the lighting type. It is not a true representation of any of the colours. This is actually more realistic:



christos-greece said:


> Toronto Downtown - Canada by xalub33, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


Miami by Rina Bertocchi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*









IMG_2833.jpg by Temistocles Arjona, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

bodegavendetta said:


> Also interesting to see to the right the TD Center cladding getting cleaned up (at least I think that's what's going on).


The black has faded over the decades so the 5 building complex is getting a re-paint. It's Mies van der Rohe so the process under went careful scrutiny to select the exact right shade of black.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Interesting. They did a nice job. The buildings certainly deserve it.


----------



## Hudson11

Countdown to the Super Bowl - the flag of our team waving over the City by jeffboyce, on Flickr


DSC_4454.jpg by jeffboyce, on Flickr


Colorful Seattle skyline from Alki Point by jeffboyce, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

What does the 12 stand for?


----------



## DZH22

Nouvellecosse said:


> What does the 12 stand for?


12th man. It's for their football team. Let's get some good Boston pics up here too, to match them. I still have no idea how to correctly link from flickr, so I'll let another one of our awesome posters do that.... Big game coming up!


----------



## Hudson11

Nouvellecosse said:


> What does the 12 stand for?


The so called "12th Man" in American football. There are 11 players on each team for any given play. The "12th man" is the fans. The Seattle Seahawks, who are in the Super Bowl this year actually retired the number 12 so no player could use it on their jersey. For whatever reason it's revered in Seattle more than any other NFL city.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> 12th man. It's for their football team. Let's get some good Boston pics up here too, to match them. I still have no idea how to correctly link from flickr, so I'll let another one of our awesome posters do that.... Big game coming up!


When you click on a photo on Flickr, do you see a screen that looks like this?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16211909157/


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> When you click on a photo on Flickr, do you see a screen that looks like this?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16211909157/


Generally, then I either click the upper right to fullscreen it, or the lower right and "view all sizes".


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Generally, then I either click the upper right to fullscreen it, or the lower right and "view all sizes".


You click on the sideways curved arrow in the lower right. Then, you select BBCode. Then, you select a size from the dropdown list, highlight it, and then cut and paste. Try that while I'm still on and see what happens.


----------



## DZH22

Boston (thanks Quantum)

The Boston Skyline along the Charles River - 2014-12-16 by BillDamon, on Flickr

City Lab by tklein.landscape, on Flickr

The Boston Skyline at sunset from Malone Park in Chelsea - November 2013 [EXPLORED] by BillDamon, on Flickr

Boston Skyline from East Boston Madonna Shrine - 2014-08-29 - HDR 3118_19_20_21_22 by BillDamon, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

You are welcome! I take it this is what you wanted to do! ^^:lol::cheers: Nice selections too.


----------



## DZH22

Yeah, honestly I don't feel like posting more Boston until the true skyline changers start making their mark, but I figured it deserved its showing this week.


----------



## DZH22

New England's 2nd and 3rd best skylines.... (not really best North American, but what the heck) Wish there was a size 1 step down ~1200-1280, and not all the way back to 1024.

Hartford:

Hartford Skyline by Walt_Felix, on Flickr

Riverside Seat by Simmie | Reagor, on Flickr


Providence:

providence Rhode Island from the far side of the waterfront by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr

Providence Skyline by GoProvidenceRI, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

More Boston skyline plus bonus pics.









http://www.reddit.com/user/SamIsMissing









https://www.flickr.com/photos/beantown









http://www.reddit.com/user/TerrMys

From the recent blizzard! Boston is really pretty.








http://www.reddit.com/user/BuccaneerBill


----------



## Hudson11

Boston is under rated.


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> The so called "12th Man" in American football. There are 11 players on each team for any given play. The "12th man" is the fans.


In Canada, it's called the '13th man' as there are 12 players on each side in Canadian football.


----------



## QuantumX

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16201444217


----------



## DZH22

^^^Couple new buildings that I like. That dark blue one under construction in the middle (for the color and ****** top) and Brickell House, just to the right of Four Seasons. A promising start to Miami's latest boom.


----------



## DZH22

Hudson11 said:


> Boston is under rated.


On this site, anything that stagnates (like Boston for a decade) kind of gets ignored. Hong Kong is probably the best example of that. 

Boston will soon get some major recognition here. It's building its tallest building in 40 years, with an even taller building in prep phase. There are a few more huge (for Boston's standards) projects in the pipeline, and all are very high quality towers that would look good anywhere. The skyline is really about to explode in terms of height, mass, and quality, and the building frenzy might be even larger/longer than originally anticipated. The city itself is a real gem, and constantly improving.

it's a true baby New York (mainly downtown), along with Philadelphia (midtown) and Montreal (baby French NY). Glad to see all 3 of those cities are booming.


----------



## Hudson11

^ another good example of this; *Denver, CO* - it's definitely one of my favorite American skylines, but not good enough for a top 10 spot with only a few 200m skyscrapers and nothing rally iconic. 


Denver Skyline by Riles88, on Flickr


Denver skyline by TahoeSunsets, on Flickr


Denver (prairie skyline) by TahoeSunsets, on Flickr


The Denver Skyline overlooking I-25 by mandymooo, on Flickr









Matt Wright


Denver Skyline from Museum of Nature and Science by designsbykari, on Flickr


New Football Field by designsbykari, on Flickr


Denver Skyline Seen from North High School by designsbykari, on Flickr


Denver Skyline As Seen from North High School by designsbykari, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

*Mexico city
*
By Danheres


----------



## QuantumX

https://www.flickr.com/photos/paolo_leo/15745429953


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


DSC01085 by ahjuanito, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


12th Man by Alex Levine Photography, on Flickr


Seattle Fog by Alex Levine Photography, on Flickr


Seattle Fog by Alex Levine Photography, on Flickr


City of Seattle by Alex Levine Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City*


End of the Day #2 by Keith Michael NYC, on 


Let it Snow by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


Glow by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


End of the Day #4 by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


Hearthfire by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, MA*


Snowy Boston Twilight from Above by JimmyJGreen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Detroit, MI*


Haze. by Infinite Aura Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Nice to see some new faces on here: Boston, Detroit, and Denver. I'd kill for some of those old Detroit scrapers.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Jersey City kind of reminds me of Miami from that angle. 

Great pic of Boston, btw. I love its decentralized yet still cohesive skyline. The rowhouses around gives off some Montreal vibes, too.


----------



## Ah! Monterrey

Panama City is not part of Nort America.


----------



## QuantumX

Ah! Monterrey said:


> Panama City is not part of Nort America.


Then what continent is Panama City on?

2000px-Location_North_America.svg by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Ah! Monterrey said:


> Panama City is not part of Nort America.


Yes that sounds fun. Lets have a big North America and Central America continents debate! Never had that before. :banana:


----------



## Ah! Monterrey

Canada . Mexico . USA . = North America

Belice. Guatemala. Honduras. Costa Rica. El Salvador. Nicaragua. Panamà = Central America.

Colombia. Peru. Venezuela. Guyana. Brasil. Chile. Uruguay. Ecuador. Paraguay. Surinam. Bolivia . French Guiana= South America

Cuba. Jamaica. Dominican Republic. Puerto Rico. Bahamas. Haiti etc etc... = The Caribbean.


----------



## MDguy

This discussion has been beaten to death. 

We get it. Different countries have different ways of categorizing continents. Let it go.


----------



## Hudson11

^^ the Caribbean and Central America are not continents. No need for discussion.


----------



## DZH22

Congratulations to BOSTON and all of New England tonight! Scroll for first and last >>>>>>>
(Not my pics, and last shots of Boston from me for a while. I'll start posting again when I switch over to flickr and when Millennium Tower is making its mark, probably around Fall.)

Boston by night by aniagett, on Flickr

Copley Square Night by JimmyJGreen, on Flickr

208A5212 by Mark Pijanowski, on Flickr

Daybreak in Boston by Harry Lipson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, USA*


Miami clear (1) by Rory Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

I have always loved this building on the right rool:


*Atlanta, GA
*

Atlanta Skyline by mill3rnicholas, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama
*

Panama-City-02 by akawinski, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


P1150884 by els1124, on Flickr


----------



## Rida12

Küsel said:


> Toronto, Chicago, San Fran - all great skylines, but just seriously: can ANYTHING beat Manhattan?!


I have seen just yours image in this thread. I could not see those places in pictures about which the other members are talking.


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


1638573 by samhermeswustl, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Rider by jan buchholtz, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

QuantumX .... I was just reading through a Chicago thread and saw where you previously posted your genuine love for the city based upon your previous visit here. Apologies are indeed in order my friend. I totally misunderstood you. My bad:bash:


May the City of Broad Shoulders always welcome you with open arms my friend


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Potrero Hill by oli.petas, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia*


Philly Waterfront Skyline by tfelds, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

desertpunk said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> 1638573 by samhermeswustl, on Flickr


WOW!!! :eek2:


----------



## hunser

Although an old photo (One57 in the backround has just topped out), the pic is truly awesome. NY's architectural layering and skyscraper diversity is simply unmatched. :drool:


----------



## Major Deegan

Nice close-up of Minnie 

Crescent on the Crown by Greg Lundgren Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Midtown Skyline at Dusk by kevinrubin, on Flickr

New York City At Nightfall by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr

The Lincoln Tunnel Loop by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr

Freedom With Liberty by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:









by munna on flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/munna82/16367805601/









by patrick boury on flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/16211354167

IMG_1529r by WCKSer's Foto Booth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Just one more...


Sprinkles are for Winners by KevinLeeBaker, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Stunning photo collection of my very favourite skyline ANYWHERE. Brings to mind an old Grace Jones song called _"The Apple Stretching"_! :yes:


----------



## hunser

30 Park making its presence known on the Lower Manhattan skyline ... 

NY SKYLINE by welles1941, on Flickr

NY Skyline by welles1941, on Flickr


----------



## victor209

So many of NYC. It can get a bit suffocating don't you guys think?


----------



## isaidso

View from someone's front yard:


The Door to Toronto by renejsmith, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*Toronto*

more than cold by sheila mckinney, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto is a chameleon. In summer it can look like a lush garden, in winter a tough as nails metropolis.


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston Skyline on a Rainy Day by OneEighteen, on Flickr


Skyline and Ship Channel from the San Jacinto Monument by J-a-x, on Flickr


Night Downtown Houston, TX by [email protected], on Flickr


Good Vantage Point by J-a-x, on Flickr


Houston Skyline by J-a-x, on Flickr


Rice Rooftops by J-a-x, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> Goodbye Steve (QuantumX). You've been in my thoughts all day.


Me too. Finally been able to say goodbye, too!


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*









https://www.facebook.com/Calgaryism?fref=ts


*Montreal*









Credit: @obionekerbidi


----------



## Taller Better

That is an impressive angle to photograph Calgary!


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^ Yeah, Calgary can look surprisingly futuristic.

I like this picture of NYC. Not a common angle. And it really shows how 432 Park dominates midtown now. 


Hudson11 said:


> The photo I took for the banner a month or so back was taken from the same location this photographer took theirs. Their shot is of much better quality.
> 
> 
> Manhattan Skyline by skingld, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Calgary looks like a big powerful city of 5-6 million in that shot. In the NY photo above, is that Queen's in the foreground?


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Morning fire by marcusklotz2014, on Flickr


"And I didn't even had to use my umbrella, today was a good day" by marcusklotz2014, on Flickr


Stripes for days by marcusklotz2014, on Flickr


Moonlight dance by marcusklotz2014, on Flickr


Close up of emerald city and that amazing sunset! by marcusklotz2014, on Flickr


More from 8/2/14 seafair weekend by marcusklotz2014, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> Calgary looks like a big powerful city of 5-6 million in that shot. In the NY photo above, is that Queen's in the foreground?


Agreed about Calgary. The skyline makes a powerful statement. It also just looks so much newer and cleaner than most other cities. I consider Denver its analogue in the US and while they're growing quickly I really wish it would catch up to Calgary soon.

Yes, on the left side where those houses are. In the middle/right is Rikers Island (technically part of the Bronx) and behind that is Randall's Island where the arch bridge is. I'm pretty sure that photo was taken from the Bronx Whitestone Bridge looking southwest, if you want to look on google maps or something. It's an interesting perspective.


----------



## isaidso

Calgary and Denver are twins in many ways. I remember when Denver had the better skyline but now the opposite is true. I suspect Calgary will pull further and further ahead due to the underlying factors fueling its growth. It's skyline is heading solidly into the north American top 10.

Under most people's radar is Edmonton to its north. It's quietly growing almost as fast and is about to see its skyline mushroom now that the city airport has closed. They don't have the corporate base of Calgary, but I expect Edmonton's skyline to pull up even with Denver over the next 5-6 years regardless.

Thanks for the summary regarding NY geography. I'm somewhat familiar with it, but trying to fit that knowledge with the photos I see on here. Rikers I know from Law and Order.


----------



## isaidso

I haven't done a top 10 in ages. I do weight scale/height more heavily than other factors, but also take into account density, focal point, architecture (beauty and diversity), layering, quality, iconic structures, layout and balance to reach an overall impression.

01. New York
02. Chicago
03. Toronto
04. Los Angeles
05. Houston
06. Seattle
07. San Francisco
08. Panama City
09. Miami
10. Atlanta

Nipping just outside are Philadelphia, Dallas, Calgary, and Mexico City. I never know quite what to do with Vancouver. Sometimes I love it and think it deserves a spot, other times I'm bothered by it. It's all those stumpy glass condos.


----------



## DCFC1

isaidso said:


> Goodbye Steve (QuantumX). You've been in my thoughts all day.



Why do you say this ?


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> I haven't done a top 10 in ages. I do weight scale/height more heavily than other factors, but also take into account density, focal point, architecture (beauty and diversity), layering, quality, iconic structures, layout and balance to reach an overall impression.
> 
> 01. New York
> 02. Chicago
> 03. Toronto
> 04. Los Angeles
> 05. Houston
> 06. Seattle
> 07. San Francisco
> 08. Panama City
> 09. Miami
> 10. Atlanta
> 
> Nipping just outside are Philadelphia, Dallas, Calgary, and Mexico City. I never know quite what to do with Vancouver. Sometimes I love it and think it deserves a spot, other times I'm bothered by it. It's all those stumpy glass condos.


Yes I find Vancouver often bothers me as well. In fact I had a hard time going to sleep last night knowing those stumpy towers existed. reach:


----------



## DCFC1

My top ten on these pages 


1. New york 

2. Chicago

3. San Francisco

4. Los Angeles

5. Seattle

6. Dallas 

7. Boston

8. Pittsburgh

9. Minneapolis

10. Philadelphia


:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama- Cerro Ancon by oamadar, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA
*

DSC_0224 by sharmagautami, on Flickr


Skyline by sirgious, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

San Francisco is gorgeous!


----------



## isaidso

Perhaps I should bump Panama City up to 6th from 8th. It could do with better architecture and there's not enough office but it's impressive nonetheless. Panama City was my biggest surprise since joining SSC. I assumed it would look like San Jose, Costa Rica.


----------



## isaidso

DCFC1 said:


> Why do you say this ?


He was a moderator here on SSC and his funeral was in Miami on Saturday.


----------



## isaidso

A lot of good quality office buildings in Houston. It looks eerie with no people though.


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


Dallas by JDalcour, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

*Mexico City*


----------



## Roverach

*Monterrey*


El Campestre San Pedro Garza García by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


Valle Oriente San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

My Top

1.- New York 
2.- Chicago
3.- Los Angeles
4.- San Francisco
5.- Seattle
6.- Toronto
7.- Houston
8.- Miami
9.- Vancuver
10.- Mexico City


----------



## Roverach

Santa Fe - Mexico City


IMG_2772 by in-dErick, on Flickr


DSC04617 by in-dErick, on Flickr


DSC04632 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

China??? no. It´s Mexico¡¡¡¡


----------



## skyscraper 500

:crazy2::sad2::sad2:

That last comment wasnt really necessary, Im from México City, I agree that it is booming right now, 3 supertalls, like 15 towers in construction, over 150m, and 25 on proyect soon to start construction, but its FAAAAR FAR away from China.


By the way, nice pictures of Santa Fe skyline!


----------



## sbarn

Oldie, but a good one of Manhattan.

Intoxicating Views by Ryan Struck, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

NYC, taken from the world's best skyline thread.



Hudson11 said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> morning view of new york city manhattan skyline by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0019 by visionsofkatie, on Flickr
> 
> scroll >>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> New York Skyline by craigCloutier, on Flickr


Many of the buildings in the last picture are relatively new (built in the last 10 years or so), and it's only going to get bigger with Hudson Yards (albeit those will be built directly behind where the photographer took this).


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


urban planning by eb78, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


Seaport Village by Dave & Nicole Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

*Monterrey*


Monterrey by PMich15


----------



## Roverach

*Guadalajara, MX*


IMG_5797 por enriquegdl, en Flickr


----------



## Roverach

*Guadalajara, Mx*


----------



## Hudson11

*Brooklyn* NYC


explosion of color by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr


New York City - On Ice by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr

Its skyline looks like a bigger and taller Edmonton.


----------



## isaidso

Brooklyn is like an 'English Montreal'.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Looks like Dallas actually has some nice mide-rise density outside of the CBD.


----------



## betoo74

Mexico city


----------



## desertpunk

bodegavendetta said:


> Looks like Dallas actually has some nice mide-rise density outside of the CBD.


Almost all of the high rise activity in Dallas is taking place in Uptown. If the proposed 80 story twins go up they will be the first major downtown towers since the mid 1980s.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON
*

0A0A0270 by zak.nuttall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

I have many relatives live in Dallas, when they came up to visit us and I showed them around downtown Vancouver, they always seem to be very impressed with Vancouver skyline and complained how small the Dallas skyline is. :nuts:


----------



## isaidso

That Toronto photo shows how much potential still exists for intensification in the core. In reality, the city only started going vertical beyond the CBD about 5-6 years ago. Even at the current pace of construction it will take decades before it's built out. Here's an atypical angle of Toronto. I didn't recognize it at first but it's looking west to Yorkville.

*Toronto (Yorkville)*








Courtesy of Vik Pahwa Photography



Yellow Fever said:


> I have many relatives live in Dallas, when they came up to visit us and I showed them around downtown Vancouver, they always seem to be very impressed with Vancouver skyline and complained how small the Dallas skyline is. :nuts:


Not everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Detroit, MI
*

City in the City #Detroit #Night #NightLights #Skyline #DetroitGlow #Buildings #Cityscape #WoodwardAvenue #LongExposure #Exposure #Lights #City #PeopleMover #PureMichigan by kallyone, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Awesome Detroit photo. kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Thank you isaidso. IMO Detroit is very undervalued in terms of skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


San Diego from Point Loma by Eric Kilby, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Thank you isaidso. IMO Detroit is very undervalued in terms of skyline.


Agree. I prefer it to a great number of larger skylines. Those pre-war buildings are worth 10 built after that period. I don't think we'll ever match that era for beauty and grandeur.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami* - Pretty outdated but I like this shot


Miam by Gustavo Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston, TX by James B Currie, on Flickr


Houston, TX by James B Currie, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, NV*









Las Vegas 2/2015 by Immo Piippo, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Hia-leah JDM said:


> *Miami* - Pretty outdated but I like this shot
> 
> 
> Miam by Gustavo Teixeira, on Flickr


stylishly hot city indeed.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


© hampaw panorama Panama City at Sunset 2015-062 by hampaw, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


201502280514 5k at Allen Parkway by kimmelstein, on Flickr


HOUSTON DOWNTOWN WINTER PANORAMA by RUSSIANTEXAN ©, on Flickr


H-Town at Twilight by J-a-x, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Hudson11 said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> Upper New York Bay by PMillera4, on Flickr


NY Harbor is stunning and underappreciated. (thanks to Hudson11 for posting this on the world's greatest skyline thread!)


----------



## sbarn

^^ Whoa, what is that fort? I've lived here over 10 years and never heard of it. Staten Island is an enigma... :nuts:


----------



## bodegavendetta

sbarn said:


> ^^ Whoa, what is that fort? I've lived here over 10 years and never heard of it. Staten Island is an enigma... :nuts:


Fort Wadsworth! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Wadsworth

Staten Island is weird but I've mostly liked it the few times I've been. Seems like 70% of the Island is suburban sprawl, but the rest of it is beautiful hilly parks, beaches, some charming older/more urban areas (mostly north shore) and surprisingly great ethnic food.


----------



## Taller Better

Chris found a good shot of Toronto by night! 



christos-greece said:


> Who needs curtains anyway! by Jalca, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

One of the best Panama City shots in a long time. Regarding Staten Island, does one feel as disconnected from New York as the geography would suggest?


----------



## Surrealplaces

Montréal la nuit by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Vancouver cityscape by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

San Francisco, California by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

San Francisco at Night by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Calgary Skyline at Night by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

Calgary Evening Sky by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston by Greg Noire, on Flickr


Skyline  Houston Texas 20140119 by ✈ concord⁹⁷⁷, on Flickr


Downtown Houston from Uptown Park by baldheretic, on Flickr


Downtown Houston from Above by supermonkee, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I do not find Houston's skyline appealing at all :runaway:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Closer Seattle View from Magnolia by R-I-P-L-E-Y, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, GA*


Atlanta, GA by Michael Quiroga Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia Morning by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Rivaille

2015-03-15 11.31.43 by geoffrey.bauduin, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

I think Houston's skyline looks best from this angle because the layering is much richer

Downtown Houston by telwink, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


Dallas Skyline by matthewborrett, on Flickr


Dallas Skyline by matthewborrett, on Flickr


----------



## Somalinimo

God, i am torn between Houston and Miami!hno:


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami view by giuliano.saade, on Flickr


Downtown skyline by giuliano.saade, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Somalinimo said:


> God, i am torn between Houston and Miami!hno:


To me Miami without the slightest doubt kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


DSC_6205-2 by amitvmw, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


City on a Hill by kpm53, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


Mission District and Downtown San Francisco [OC][4567x3045] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

I remember my first visit to San Francisco, when the Transamerica Pyramid building (1972) was quite new. I was completely bowled over by its boldness!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Taller said:


> I remember my first visit to San Francisco, when the Transamerica Pyramid building (1972) was quite new. I was completely bowled over by its boldness!!


It is one of my favorite tall buildings in the world. I can stare at it for long time and never get tired... almost like a brand new love affair. The window details are magnificent. The base of the building, although not as celebrated as the truncated stair shafts and the pyramid pinnacle, is also quite astonishing. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco by blitz_licht, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Downtown Houston Skyline by Arie's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

Toronto Skyline by James Gardiner, on Flickr


Architecture by tharshnaga, on Flickr


Morning Sun over Toronto by jonathan ponce, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That first Toronto photo is epic.


----------



## skyscraper 500

Half of the Reforma Avenue Skyline - Mexico City



GdlMty said:


> Créditos a Jorge Nava.


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

*Detroit*


Hazy Detroit Skyline by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


Seaplane by aymanshamma, on Flickr Taken on March 19, 2015 


Seaplane by aymanshamma, on Flickr Taken on March 19, 2015 


Seaplane by aymanshamma, on Flickr Taken on March 19, 2015


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great pictures isaidso! Gotta love that Vancouver density! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


20150325-DSC_9778.jpg by HansvdL, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Great pictures isaidso! Gotta love that Vancouver density! kay:


Thanks JP. Vancouver's density always surprises me. One doesn't expect it in a city that small. Although I'm not fond of their cookie cutter green glass condo developments the proposals coming out of that city are getting quite good these days. With house prices what they are it was just a matter of time. Vancouver will deliver some great architecture over the next few years. 

Btw, thanks for all your hard work on the various threads. I always look forward to scrolling through them. That goes to you too 'Hudson11'.


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami Florida #aerial #Miami by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr

nearby *Fort Lauderdale* (not a top tier skyline, but respectable) 


DSC_0127 by itsanikon, on Flickr


Fort Lauderdale, Florida, U.S.A. - The Venice of America by jorgemolina37, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

I am always caught off guard by how built up Burnaby is.


----------



## Lordloya

Santa Fe CBD|Mexico City.


City Santa Fe: Distopía cotidiana by Eneas, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr









DSC05159 by in-dErick, on Flickr









2015 REA/Chazen Int'l Study Tour: Colombia & Mexico by Columbia Business School Real Estate, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

A few shots of my hometown skyline 


Calgary Skyline by Tim M. Shephard, on Flickr



8th and 8th by jessiewang17, on Flickr


YYC Sunset by Ryan Alexander | Photography, on Flickr









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...3-8e2c-d887879429ca-downtown-calgary-at-night


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Just Before Sunrise. by TedrickM, on Flickr

interesting angles of Downtown *LA*


DTLA Skyline / Wilshire Grand Progress by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

one more of Seattle


No Other Way by Nick Burwell, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

bodegavendetta said:


> I am always caught off guard by how built up Burnaby is.


Canadian urban planning/zoning supports the development of large periphery nodes. In this case, the periphery node in Burnaby might end up rivalling the primary downtown node due to severe height restrictions. Metro Vancouver's tallest proposals seem to be heading for Burnaby rather than downtown Vancouver.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Canadian urban planning/zoning supports the development of large periphery nodes. In this case, the periphery node in Burnaby might end up rivalling the primary downtown node due to severe height restrictions. *Metro Vancouver's tallest proposals seem to be heading for Burnaby rather than downtown Vancouver.*


Those are interesting news. Do you think Burnaby could outshine downtown Vancouver in terms of skyline some day in the near future?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco by Kay Winkler, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I see 8 cranes in this picture! :banana:


----------



## Hudson11

isaidso said:


> That old historic building in NYC to the left of the building with the gold roof is jogging my memory from a trip back in the 90s. Is that a police building or something on those lines?


the ugly stumpy brown cube to the right of it is the NYPD HQ.


----------



## bodegavendetta

del


----------



## rafark

Mexico City


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Skyline by Johndgordon, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Rabo JASUS!

Very beautifull contrast anda colours.


----------



## Hudson11

*Pittsburgh*


Downtown Pittsburgh Skyline, March 2015 by evz922, on Flickr


Downtown Pittsburgh Skyline, March 2015 by evz922, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> the ugly stumpy brown cube to the right of it is the NYPD HQ.


So the Municipal Building was never NYPD HQ?


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> So the Municipal Building was never NYPD HQ?


Nope. Municipal has always housed various Manhattan borough and NYC-wide government agencies but NYPD has always been somewhere separate. Their old headquarters (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/240_Centre_Street) is so much better than the new one.


----------



## Hudson11

isaidso said:


> So the Municipal Building was never NYPD HQ?


 The others might be confusing the Municipal Building for the other tower with the golden crown, the Thurgood Marshall Courthouse tower. It sits above the US District Court for the Southern District of NY and the US Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit (New York, Vermont and Connecticut)









Americasroof


----------



## Hudson11

*Los Angeles*


Downtown Los Angeles by johnwilliamsphd, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Cleveland*


Cleveland in the Dark.jpg by thickey54, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Blue Seattle #2 by Laurentiu Cristofor, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*


Downtown Aquarium, Houston by Oleg.A, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philadelphia*


DSC_3007 by CEGPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Seattle from Alki by gabe.purpur, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Vacaciones en Florida 2015 by manuel escrig, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Great finds by Chris!



christos-greece said:


> Toronto Skyline by Nitish_Bhardwaj, on Flickr
> 
> My City by DaSmuggla, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto by brad.mcblain, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Hudson11 said:


> *Miami*
> 
> 
> Vacaciones en Florida 2015 by manuel escrig, on Flickr



Another reason why this city is hot, super stylish, cool and smooth.


----------



## jetmty1

_San Pedro Garza Garcia, Mexico._


----------



## Innsertnamehere

City Hall, I believe.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City's growing skyline*

Por Dirk Daniel Mann

















Por Buenavista


----------



## desertpunk

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I think they had a height restriction in the core of the CBD for a long time.


It was a gentlemen's agreement not to build anything higher than the 548 ft. City Hall. That was broken in 1985 with One Liberty Pl. and numerous taller towers have gone up since in the western half of Center City. Developers still abide by the old limit east of Broad Street.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Mexico City is really going through some big changes!


----------



## Hudson11

*Calgary*


Muted Morning by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Boston*


Skyline Blue by electrachrome, on Flickr


Boston Skyline by hyperion327, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Charlotte*


Charlotte from the air by abills3uncc, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

These are a few screenshots i just made from the movie 'Training Day'. 
I remembered how i always used to like the skyline of L.A from this point of view. 

Are there more pictures out there from this vantagepoint?




























(gesponsored door www.postimage.org)


----------



## JuanPaulo

wespje1990 said:


> These are a few screenshots i just made from the movie 'Training Day'. I remembered how i always used to like the skyline of L.A from this point of view. *Are there more pictures out there from this vantagepoint?*



*Los Angeles, USA*


DSC_8847_01E by cjperrin_2000, on Flickr


----------



## Sun

^ That is by far the best vantage point I've seen of the Los Angeles skyline. That same shot at night would be killer.


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver


From a distance by lindakatee, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


Nature Reclaimed by marq4porsche, on Flickr


San Francisco Skyline by marq4porsche, on Flickr


Summer is coming by redblur, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


Boston at Blue Hour by elliott845, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Port Of Miami by eaguirre27, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## Rivaille

Chicago / Evanston, Photo 94 by dennis_chu, on Flickr
Defining Skyscraper by Hombre Tangencial (JOP), on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


From Rincon Hill by Shannon Rose McInerney Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

https://www.flickr.com/photos/horsepunchkid/15829809769/sizes/h/


----------



## isaidso

^^ Fantastic Manhattan photo. There really isn't anything in the world quite like it.


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Downtown Boston by photographyacrossamerica, on Flickr

Boston, from a drone. Not quite Old World. Not quite New World. Just Unique. [2890x1476] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr

Also check out this one (sharing not permitted)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfkann/16543013173/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

Some of the best Boston shots I've seen. Thx for posting.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Atlanta reminds me of Frankfurt for some reason.


----------



## Labtec

Hudson11 said:


> speaking of long skylines...
> 
> *Atlanta*
> 
> 
> Atlanta City Skyline - Cityscape by Concert_Photos_Magazine, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Atlanta City Skyline - Cityscape by Concert_Photos_Magazine, on Flickr


From ground level:

2048px-Atl_skyline_from_Piedmont_Park by Kuniansky Family Information, on Flickr


Atlanta, Georgia Skyline (from the north) by moonglampers, on Flickr

From Buckhead:

A cool photo from Atlanta by mattmavis, on Flickr


Buckhead at Night with Sony A7r + Canon EF16-35mm f/2.8L II by Zac | FengLongPhoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Atlanta reminds me of Frankfurt for some reason.


Probably because of Bank of America Plaza and the Messeturm; both are remarkably similar in their architectural style and stature. BoAP is taller, but both are iconic pieces of their respective skylines.









Connor Carey


Messeturm by Katz-Ffm, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Atlanta and Frankfurt also have skyscrapers spaced quite far apart. They're sparse but one can be tricked into thinking it's tightly packed with the right angle.


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


Boston Morning by walknboston, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is that Boston Common?


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Is that Boston Common?


The closer 2/3 of it is Boston Common, with the crisscrossed paths, gazebo, and monument on the hill. Then if you look further there is a road separating an area with more trees. That is the Public Gardens with the swan boats and world's shortest suspension bridge.  The park system then continues down Commonwealth as part of the Emerald Necklace.
http://www.publicartboston.com/content/public-garden-footbridge

If you look to the far right you'll notice the Statehouse, part of Beacon Hill, and the Charles River.


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> That's a long skyline by anyone's standards. It's over 4 km from the lake to Yorkville. Btw, our definition of 'midtown' and 'uptown' are still changing as the city expands/grows. Yorkville used to be uptown, then it was midtown, but is it still? I think midtown has now shifted even further north to Yonge/St. Clair; maybe even Yonge/Eglinton. I sense that 20 years from now Yonge/Eglinton will be considered midtown by everyone and uptown will shift to North York City Centre.


I just realized Toronto is the only city I can think of that uses uptown/midtown/downtown and east end/west end conventions. I guess it's appropriate, though. A funny little quirk.


----------



## JuanPaulo

bodegavendetta said:


> I just realized Toronto is the only city I can think of that uses uptown/midtown/downtown and east end/west end conventions. I guess it's appropriate, though. A funny little quirk.


So does New York City, I think.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


DSC_0297 by haglauer, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey, Mexico



jetmty1 said:


>


----------



## bodegavendetta

JuanPaulo said:


> So does New York City, I think.


I've never heard anyone use east end or west end here. I guess in Manhattan we do say east side or west side so I see your point.


----------



## isaidso

^^ The terms 'east end/west end' are used more often in Toronto than New York due to geography. It doesn't make much sense on Manhattan as the island is so narrow. You can still tell by the street naming convention (same as Toronto): East 57th vs. West 57th. Toronto's east/west dividing line is Yonge Street but when people say east end they're usually referring to bits east of the Don Valley. I live east of Yonge but would never say that I'm in the east end. I'm only 3 blocks east of Yonge. That said, Torontonians are more likely to just name what neighbourhood they're in: Cabbagetown, The Junction, The Beaches, Little India, etc. OR what former city/municipality: North York, Scarborough, Etobicoke, etc.

I'm surprised that Toronto and New York are the only 2 using both east/west and uptown/midtown/downtown. I would have expected it to be common due to the north American street grid system but I can't think of another example.



JuanPaulo said:


> So does New York City, I think.


Toronto used to share a name with New York too. The city used to be called 'York' but changed it to avoid confusion with the larger US city. It's why you see the word 'York' all over Toronto: North York, York, East York, York University, etc. We even had a NYPD at one point but the 'N' stood for 'North' not 'New'.


----------



## Hudson11

*Detroit*


A Good Evening #Detroit ... #DetroitInsider by kallyone, on Flickr


There is a place in the distance... #DetroitInsider by kallyone, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

bodegavendetta said:


> I've never heard anyone use east end or west end here. I guess in Manhattan we do say *east side or west side* so I see your point.


That is what I meant. Pretty close to "East end" and "West end" if you ask me kay:


----------



## Taller Better

I believe the "East end" and "West end" thing came more from London, personally. New York's version is East Side or West Side. Similar, but not exactly the same thing!


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:


Downtown San Franciso from Franklin Square by derwiki, on Flickr


City by the Bay by Sky Schemer, on Flickr


Downtown View - Vista Point - Sausalito - California - 23 November 2014 by goatlockerguns, on Flickr


Leisure in SF by m_travels, on Flickr


Twin Peaks-Northeast View of San Francisco by Pest15, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

Which park is that in Leisure in SF?


----------



## Hudson11

*Cleveland*


Untitled by Jeffrey Stroup, on Flickr


Untitled by Jeffrey Stroup, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis, Minnesota by AboveTheNorm, on Flickr"]

Minneapolis, Minnesota by AboveTheNorm, on Flickr"]

Minneapolis, Minnesota by AboveTheNorm, on Flickr"]


----------



## Hudson11

*Panama City* - I don't appreciate its architecture, but I have to acknowledge it for its scale. It seems like the Dubai of Central/South America. 


Downtown Panama City by Vicente A. Roa Gaspar, on Flickr


Panama City skyline by Vicente A. Roa Gaspar, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

the dubai of america


----------



## scarer

Guadalajara


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*
Panorama ----->
DSC00491 by Jolubame, en Flickr


DSC00488 by Jolubame, on Flickr










*Monterrey*


----------



## GdlMty

Mexico City from airplane.


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


IMG_8575 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Razor Sharp by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Cloud District by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

A beautiful shot of Toronto by our own lucci!!



lucci said:


> fog city. by Ronnie Yip, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Gotham


Manhattan Haze by jqpubliq, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Chase Lights by Ricardo S. Nava, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Yesterday shot these photos of downtown Toronto, while riding my bike on University Avenue:


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


Over the bridge by Kai Friis, on Flickr


Fog and the city by Kai Friis, on Flickr

*Seattle*


Ship Canal Bridge and Seattle skyline by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, GA
*

_H2B8357 copy by GVpix, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^


Brendan Spaar shares the Atlanta skyline by Brendan Spaar, on Flickr

*Philly*


Philadelphia Skyline by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## betoo74

México city


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Valle Oriente Mayo 2015 2 by Victor M. Torres, en Flickr



El Campestre Mayo 2015 1 by Victor M. Torres, en Flickr



Valle Oriente Mayo 2015 3 by Victor M. Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

anachronistic *Detroit*


The Motorcity, Detroit Michigan by Pete G, on Flickr


Sunrise in the Motorcity Detroit by Pete G, on Flickr


Detroit Guardian by Pete G, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


denver cityscape by Mark Land, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

*Guadalajara.*


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston Downtown by Autophocus, on Flickr


DSC_4694 by Dragos D., on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Stotes from the Sky IV by Michael W Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

It was Victoria Day here last Monday, which is sometimes called "Fireworks Day" here. 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ :cheers:
> 
> More:
> Victoria Day Fireworks. Toronto Downtown by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## bodegavendetta

New York









https://instagram.com/p/3FSMUTlaCF/?taken-by=stevesweatpants


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

The East River by Sam Yee, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^ Sort of similar shot, taken from the Roosevelt Island Tram across the East River. Manhattan on the left, Roosevelt Island on the right. I really like this part of the skyline.









http://www.reddit.com/user/Miadhawk


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Brickell Avenue by oasisjae, on Flickr


BRICKELL by oasisjae, on Flickr


City under rage by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Hudson11 said:


> *Miami*
> 
> 
> Brickell Avenue by oasisjae, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BRICKELL by oasisjae, on Flickr
> 
> 
> City under rage by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


Super stylish city.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Dallas <3 by Faith DeSmet, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^


The Sun Sets Behind the City by Landon Harrs, on Flickr

*San Diego*


Coronado Island Skyline by Viva Forza Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia Skyline by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


Boston & NYC by Ben Shmulevitch, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

^^^Same guy took these 2 killer shots. Lots of Seaport growth to the right, but with a strict height limit due to FAA. U/C Millennium Tower is lit up just to the left of the John Hancock.

Boston & NYC by Ben Shmulevitch, on Flickr

Boston & NYC by Ben Shmulevitch, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Downtown Seattle by pgmark1, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*

By: Julieboy


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## Lordloya

MONTERREY, México.



MEZCAL said:


> MONTERREY
> 
> Créditos a Eleventy Monterrey


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


Dallas by Steve Heath, on Flickr


Swollen Trinity by Mike Mezeul II, on Flickr

*Cleveland*


67T @ Battery Park by Ben Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## izabella93

*the best us skyline*

the ny- and chicago-skyline :tiasd::yes::laugh:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, Mexico*


----------



## bodegavendetta

Unique view of Midtown NYC



Hudson11 said:


> New York City aerial by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Once more, Monkey has given us brilliant new finds of photography of Toronto!




monkeyronin said:


> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/insighting/


----------



## Taller Better

A photo of Toronto taken at midtown and looking south toward downtown along Yonge Street:










http://thejack-condos.ca/


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


Dallas Skyline at Dawn by Dalton Aiken, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Austin*


Downtown Austin from Butler Park. by Dwayne, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami spring break 2015 by Will Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


DSC_3693 by Nick Fraker, on Flickr


----------



## chany

Dallas looks great.


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis, Minnesota by AboveTheNorm, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

So much contenders here. Let's see some more options.

Houston (love it):


Downtown at Dusk by Chris Olbekson, no Flickr


Houston Skyline - Blue Hour by S Jha, no Flickr


Seattle (needless to say, one of the most distinctive skylines in North America):

Seattle Skyline by Kevin Cappis, no Flickr


Seattle Skyline At Dawn by Jeffrey Kurtz, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Los Angeles: 


Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Kevin Stanchfield, no Flickr


Rush Hour by Corey Thompson, no Flickr


Chicago:

Bring In The Wolves by Brian Koprowski, no Flickr


Chicago skyline by williacw, no Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


Por Serginho Moreira









Por Mario Pino









Jesús Sánchez


----------



## scarer

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City*
> 
> 
> Por Serginho Moreira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Mario Pino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesús Sánchez


No me gusta, parece que no puede competir con el skyline de las demas ciudades.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City* a bit old but amazing shot


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Skyline, Houston, Texas by nadine3112, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami
*

Fisher Island by Xynn Tii, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

I was just in Austin. Fun city, and the construction boom is very apparent.


----------



## bodegavendetta

NYC









http://www.samhorine.com/place.html


----------



## Hudson11

*Atlanta*


Downtown by Kristi Lewis, on Flickr

*SF*


Lets Go Warriors by Wilson Lam, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

A couple Boston I took this weekend.

IMG_9232 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_9306 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Brooklyn - NYC


2015-05-31 Downtown Brooklyn Pano by jqpubliq, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

Another shot from Toronto. Sorry if it's a dupe Toronto Skyline by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

Mexico city


----------



## scarer

Monterrey


----------



## Soriehlam

Houston anyone?

Houston Skyline by Kelly Reed, no Flickr


Houston Skyline - Blue Hour by S Jha, no Flickr


Houston Skyline Buffalo Bayou Clouds - Houston Texas by Andrew Chin, no Flickr


Sunrise over Downtown w Crescent Moon by edwademd, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

San Francisco:

San Francisco Sunrise Panorama by Della Huff, no Flickr


San Francisco Skyline at night by puppypr, no Flickr


San Francisco from Coit Tower by Wayne Tilcock, no Flickr


Holiday Light Night Colors - San Francisco Skyline by David Yu, no Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Mitch Setsma, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Manhattan Skyline by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Jun072015_0357.jpg by phoebexshao, on Flickr


SEA-37.jpg by simplysax, on Flickr


Seattle Skyline from 12th Ave Bridge by Dave Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia 2 by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Atlanta*


Atlanta from Afar by giantmike, on Flickr


*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh Skyline by pato_82, on Flickr

*LA*


View from Vista Hermosa Park in Los Angeles by Tony Chao, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## Hudson11

*Charlotte*


5DsTest1 by Chris Austin, on Flickr

*Atlanta*


Downtown Atlanta Pano by Anish Patel, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Columbus* - Ohio


Aerial views of Columbus, OH by Steven Tilton, on Flickr

*Philly*


Philadelphia 2011 by Danya Henninger, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## victor209

Mexico city looks awesome.


----------



## DUBAI10000

EASY 

NEW YORK CITY
CHICAGO
MIAMI
LOS ANGELES
PANAMA


----------



## Surrealplaces

A busy melting pot by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## victor209

DUBAI10000 said:


> EASY
> 
> NEW YORK CITY
> CHICAGO
> MIAMI
> LOS ANGELES
> PANAMA


I don't find it as easy. You didn't even mention any skylines from Canada. Toronto... Vancouver... Come on!


----------



## bodegavendetta

More NYC









http://www.reddit.com/user/bogieculture


----------



## Hudson11

this is an interesting angle of Philadelphia, the tallest towers form a neat looking cluster. 


Philadelphia 2015 by Olivia Valentine, on Flickr

*Charlotte* - an awesome night shot


Moon over Charlotte skyline by Graham Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

One more of Philly kay:


*Philadelphia, PA*


IMG_4007 by shlincoln, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Manhattan Bridge and Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Nashville, TN*


Aerial view of Nashville, TN by Steven Tilton, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## Hudson11

*Cleveland*


Cleveland by Joseph, on Flickr

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh Skyline by Nick Amoscato, on Flickr

*Boston*


Boston Skyline by Moriah -, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Somerset Blvd. by thatkatmat22, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

*Chicago, Illinois.*


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Skyline by Kris Long, on Flickr

*Minneapolis*


Aerial view of downtown Minneapolis, Minnesota, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr

*Detroit*


Motor City Pano 1 (06 23 2015) by Christopher Kierkus, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Hudson11 said:


> *Boston*
> 
> 
> Boston Skyline by Moriah -, on Flickr


A bit of variety in colour and design of contemporary towers would really help a lot here.


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> A bit of variety in colour and design of contemporary towers would really help a lot here.


Northeast cities are booming once again! This will make a good 2020 road trip for you, and new impact towers will be in every city:
Toronto -> Ottawa -> Montreal -> Boston -> New York

There will be a new tallest building in Boston's financial district within 2 months. So far it looks outstanding. There's a lot of substantial construction going on here.


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston* (photo sharing disabled) https://www.flickr.com/photos/hp181/18279138519/sizes/h/


----------



## Taller Better

DZH22 said:


> Northeast cities are booming once again! This will make a good 2020 road trip for you, and new impact towers will be in every city:
> Toronto -> Ottawa -> Montreal -> Boston -> New York
> 
> There will be a new tallest building in Boston's financial district within 2 months. So far it looks outstanding. There's a lot of substantial construction going on here.



I know people complain about glass towers but I like them; they add sparkle and colour and life to a drab and dated skyline. That old church is one of my favourites in Boston, btw; its design was based on
St Martin in the Fields in London.


----------



## Taller Better

Monkey found an awesome shot of Toronto:



monkeyronin said:


> T R O N T O by Ashton Tekno, on Flickr


and these two shots are nothing short of magnificent!!



monkeyronin said:


> Toronto Skyline by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> War Zone by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ wow amazing density


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver by Isaac Tovar, on Flickr

*Seattle*


Panoramic view of Seattle's skyline and the Ship Canal Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


The clouds were crazy yesterday by Daniel Ritchie Photo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, PA*


Waiting for twilight by Tim Baird, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## softee

DZH22 said:


> It doesn't change the fact that everything you posted to prove your point instead proves mine. It's all still blue glass at the end of the day.


The thing about Toronto is that with the sheer amount of towers U/C in the city, (and even if the majority of them are clad with blue glass) there are still more new towers that are *not* blue glass going up than most cities in The U.S. have U/C or even _*existing*_ all together. The ones that aren't blue glass just tend to get overlooked for some reason. 

Currently U/C Massey Tower and 88 Scott will both be just over 200m and neither of them will be blue glass, same with YC condos and Wellesley on the Park which will be just a tad under 200m. There are many more non blue glass towers in the 140-165m range also U/C. 

If you took all the non blue glass towers currently U/C, they alone would make up a prominent skyline that would rival that of many existing major cities!


----------



## Taller Better

I think we should let that one go. People have made up their minds on the subject and no one is going to change their opinions. It will just derail the thread if we turn it into all about Toronto's towers. Let's move on to photos of all North American skylines! Please and thanks!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Taller said:


> People often talk as if every single project that goes up should have a sky high budget with unlimited funds. There is a huge difference between starter to mid range condo projects and head office towers for international banks or multinational corporations. The Four Seasons Hotel is the flagship for the entire international chain; of course it is going to use "better glass" than a starter condo that a couple is going to make their first investment on. I'm a bit surprised when people talk as if every tower going up should be built as deluxe as the headquarters of a 20 billion dollar empire. That is rather like asking why every car you see on a freeway does not look like a Maserati or a Ferrari, or why every woman doesn't wear Prada or Dior because it looks nicer. Budgetary constraints make the world go 'round! One does not have to be an economist to know that the amount of money you spend on the tower will be reflected in the final cost of the unit. Condos here are frightfully expensive enough as it is and the average young person simply could not afford a unit in a tower like the Four Seasons. I spoke earlier of our population boom; housing has to be for everyone and not only the very rich!


That's actually very interesting. When I think about it, it seems that many cities actually do take this approach in that nearly all the buildings in the city centre are intended to be high budget show pieces in either high end office or luxury residential and the city centre itself is intended to be a showcase of the finest and glitziest element of the city. Having a range between high medium and lowish budgets seems to be somewhat rare, as lower budget alternatives would either in the form of buildings outside prime areas or older structures that were once considered prestigious and have since lost their lustre. In a North American context, it seem that Toronto is unique in having mid-range new construction.

I wonder if this is something that resulted from city policies or if it was just a consequence of very fast growth?


----------



## Taller Better

Well, I'd hoped that we could steer this topic away from Toronto, as this thread simply isn't just about this city, but it appears it is a subject that people want to examine. I just think downtown Toronto has always had a pretty broad mix of income levels. It is not a elitist millionaires enclave, and it is not a hollowed out shell of a downtown from whence all the wealthy and middle class fled decades ago.

Downtown is a healthy and thriving quilt of neighbourhoods, each with its own flavour and vibe. Everyone wants to live downtown; including businesses and residents alike. The City has been working on replacing a huge old outdated public housing project called Regent Park with a stunning mixed income neighbourhood with room for people of all incomes to discourage ghettoization of poverty. People want to live/work/play in the same neighbourhood. Crime levels are low and the very walkable downtown neighbourhoods have filled sidewalks. Today's Toronto is benefiting from good city planning back in the '70's, and a legislated green belt around the city to prevent suburban sprawl.

I really don't think that people outside of this city, and in particular those from slow growth cities actually grasp just how fast it is growing and how different the challenges and planning here has to be because of that. This is not a city where one new tower is going up every five to ten years, and not it is not a city where wealthy cousins are out-iconic-ing each other building towers that will sit half empty. These are real working buildings with units that must be sold, and are not simply vanity showpieces; therefore we take the income and budget mix as it comes. 

City planning ensures they are not just slapping up concrete slab towers, but rather insisting on density from both height and a reasonably small footprint, with retail in the ground level podiums. It is not a perfect city and not all of the buildings are "iconic" or "showpieces", and I understand that this seems to offend some. Yes there are showpieces in the works by the likes of architects like Gehry and Norman Foster, but that is not what Toronto is about; it's about people who have moved from all over the world and are putting down roots here (half the population of Toronto was born outside of Toronto). So, we have our own challenges and our own way of doing things. We are not Vancouver, we are not Boston and we are not New York and quite frankly I think most of us are happy just being Toronto for better or worse.

Okay... if anyone has any more questions or things they'd like to discuss drop me a pm, but _please_ let's let the thread get back to the topic at hand; if I'm finding it a bit boring and the wheels spinning I'll bet most others are feeling the same way. So, let's move on, okay? Thanks!


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philly, from the Marshes - B&W by Harpo42, on Flickr


Philadelphia, from the Southern Tip of Petty's Island by Harpo42, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline from Girard 20150705 AM by John Corbett, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Cityscape by Andrew Martin, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

A bit older, but great view of NYC:


Global Citizen Festival in Central Park New York City with NYonAir by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Seattle skyline from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Rare angle of the Emerald City :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


2015-04-08 05.15.58 2 by sierrasparks47, on Flickr


Dan King Images / Aerial Corp by Dan King, on Flickr


Dan King Images / Aerial Corp by Dan King, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Foggy San Francisco by Alex Burke, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston skyline rising up behind Beacon Hill

Go here for a flood of brand new pics on the U/C building, including many close-ups of the incredible cladding
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520948&page=12


----------



## Hudson11

two skylines on opposite ends of the USA
*
Seattle, WA*


DSC05083 by Joe Tomkins, on Flickr

*Charlotte, NC*


charlotte from cordelia park 2015 by Alex G., on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

I've been critical of Charlotte's skyline before but I'll admit it has some nice pomo buildings, particularly at night. Maybe in a decade or two that style will become more popular.

I love this angle of dowtnown NY. Lots of different periods/styles represented.



JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0336 by Thomas Mester, on Flickr


----------



## ssiguy2

DZH22 said:


> Wonderful picture! I love the layering, density, variety. A true metropolis.


Great picture of a wonderful city.


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Untitled by Chase Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston* - shots like these show why I think it is highly under rated. 


The view of Boston through the dirty window atop the Bunker Hill monument by Derek Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Last night was the opening ceremony of the 2015 Pan Am Games in Toronto! 



Arkitexture said:


> They set fireworks off of the CN Tower, and it was pretty incredible!
> 
> 
> Toronto 2015 Pan Am Games by Roaming the World, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Found a couple of cool 4th of July Boston from flickr

The moon was adding its own color by Andrea Fanelli, on Flickr

July 4th Fireworks - 2015-07-04 at 21-09-04.jpg by infliximab, on Flickr

Boston 4th of July fireworks 2015 by David Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philadelphia*


*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver

*
Denver Skyline by DavidJacks, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Los Angeles*


USA_roadtrip-56 by Sergii Gryshkevych, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch

*New York City , United States *


11359023_844958008907054_1010660269_n by Nyonair, no Flickr


11376391_705110226262364_1245885190_n by Nyonair, no Flickr


929150_839159379486634_1665061915_n by Nyonair, no Flickr


​


----------



## Taller Better

^^ WOW!! Those last two photos blew my mind. Best skyline in the world, in my humble opinion! kay:


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


Chicago by Invisual MediaPro, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice!


----------



## JuanPaulo

This is a rarely seen angle of Denver. Great find!



Hudson11 said:


> *Denver
> 
> *
> Denver Skyline by DavidJacks, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly* another by the same photographer


*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr

*Seattle* - my favorite in the USA after NYC and Chicago. This photo shows it is clearly booming, but height constraints hold it back and the skyline desperately calls for a supertall. The latest potential supertall at 888 2nd Avenue is slated to instead become the city's second tallest at 880'.


Seattle, WA Skyline by Bradley Pearce, on Flickr

*Cleveland*


The Cleveland Skyline by Saswati Bhoi, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston


----------



## Hudson11

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh Panoramic by Drew Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Miami*


20150711 70D Miami Florida 106-HDR-2 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Lt. H Caine said:


> *Downtown Miami*
> 
> 
> 20150711 70D Miami Florida 106-HDR-2 by James Scott S, on Flickr


Just beautiful.


----------



## Taller Better

Love that shot. Bet Quantum would approve, too! kay:


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Taller said:


> Love that shot. Bet Quantum would approve, too! kay:


that is why after my lottery, powerball and mega millions win, i am moving down there.


----------



## Taller Better

skyscraperhighrise said:


> that is why after my lottery, powerball and mega millions win, i am moving down there.


Life is short! Make a 'Plan B' to get there! :yes:


----------



## 996155

skyscraperhighrise said:


> that is why after my lottery, powerball and mega millions win, i am moving down there.


Edit....stupid question, may he rest in peace


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami Skyline with view of Venus and Jupiter by rayr18, on Flickr


Miami Skyline from Matheson Hammock Park | 150714-2865-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## grrzeszczyg

Never enough of Seattle skyline!


----------



## ainvan

It's impossible to compete with the big boys here :master:

However, for a city of 603,502 people, Vancouver is not that bad.









Shangri-La Vancouver


City of Vancouver Panorama with sunset by Tim Shields, on Flickr









604Now


----------



## Sun

Lots of great skylines on here! I love Vancouver and lived there for a while. I actually think the fact that there are no real dominating buildings adds to the appeal of the skyline. If there were one or two giant buildings poking up it would make the skyline look smaller to me. 

Anyway, here are a couple I like from Minneapolis:








from: http://i.imgur.com/fCaJspa.jpg - i couldn't find any more info than that. :-/









from: http://www.greglundgrenphotography.com/


----------



## techniques1200s

^nice, that first shot is one of the most Impressive I've seen of Minneapolis.

Another one of San Francisco (with the suburb of Emeryville in the foregroud):









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hailongbai/19254597513/



KlausDiggy said:


> :hilarious:hahaha:
> 
> The joke was good.
> After China builds no country so many high-rise buildings like the United States.


I'm talking per capita. Of course the US has more high rises than canada, and tons of high rises overall, because it has 10 times the population of Canada, is the third most populous country in the world, and is the birthplace of the skyscraper. But most canadian cities have a larger number of highrises for their size when compared to US cities. Many Americans are stuck in a suburban mindset, where high density and anything taller than several stories is looked at as a bad thing if it's proposed outside of a city's downtown area.

It doesn't necessarily have to be high rises. Tons of midrises would make a big difference too. But the point is that we need more housing in the US, and the best way to do that is to increase density, rather than constantly building suburban sprawl that surrounds central cities that are overly expensive due to a lack of new housing within them. America is getting better at it, with construction boom in multiple cities, but it's still not enough in many cases.


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego*


San Diego by Brian Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City's Reforma*


----------



## andegwa

Boston Financial District and Seaport Construction, by *@visualgrafix* as seen in ArchBoston http://www.archboston.org/community/showthread.php?t=5075

Here is his instagram: https://instagram.com/visualgrafix


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


Metropolis & Wilshire Grand by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

andegwa said:


> Boston Financial District and Seaport Construction, by *@visualgrafix* as seen in ArchBoston http://www.archboston.org/community/showthread.php?t=5075



You seem to have linked this wrong. Got ya covered.



visualgrafix said:


> Seaport contruction:


Here is his instagram: https://instagram.com/visualgrafix


----------



## isaidso

techniques1200s said:


> I'm sure Canadian cities have plenty of NIMBYs too, but overall they seem less successful at blocking development, just judging by how many towers are going up in metro Vancouver, Toronto, etc.


We do have NIMBYs just like everywhere else but sound urban planning seems to trump special interest groups for the most part. Is it corruption (paying politicians off) at the municipal level in US cities at the root of it?


----------



## isaidso

techniques1200s said:


> I'm talking per capita. Of course the US has more high rises than canada, and tons of high rises overall, because it has 10 times the population of Canada...


Just a small correction. That 10:1 ratio is a 1970s statistic that still gets bandied about. It's at 9:1 today and should fall below 9 within a few years.


----------



## Hudson11

*Phoenix*


Phoenix Skyline by Jerry Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

DZH22 said:


> You seem to have linked this wrong. Got ya covered.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his instagram: https://instagram.com/visualgrafix


^^ Thanks for covering for me, also fixed the picture. I think the link broke when I tried to resize the image using an online application. Btw, I'm a big fun of *Archboston*. I think you guys do a great job of showing the developments coming up in one of the premier gateway cities in the country.. mind if I copied some of your skyline shots onto this forum? Of course I'll be sure to reference and tag everyone as necessary...:cheers:


----------



## ainvan

Hudson11 said:


> *Phoenix*


Phoenix is a bit underwhelming for a metro of 4.5 million people. Nice setting tho!


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ even Winnipeg has a better skyline but as you said the setting is awesome.


----------



## You are to blame

*Calgary, Canada's 4th largest City (Metro Pop. 1.3 Million) *









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...8-80c7-45987b2e1b88-calgary-city-skyline-2015


----------



## You are to blame

*Toronto - June 2015*
The always great view from the CN Tower


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

Toronto, chutes de Niagara-42 by Lucas PERRET, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey MX


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Untitled by marqkay, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary, Canada*

Population (2014): 1,195,194 









peakexperienceimagery









peakexperienceimagery


----------



## Yellow Fever

metro pop of Calgary is over 1.3 millions now.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Las Vegas, NV*


Vegas Nightscape by Bobby Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Manhattan*


Liberty State Park by Tom Piorkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*New Orleans*


Clouds over New Orleans by Miguel Villavicencio, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Some more Calgary


DSC_5431 by earl_of_design, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Panama City*


Ciudad de Panamá bajo la lluvia by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sunray - San Francisco twin peaks view. by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Ipsala

Yellow Fever said:


> metro pop of Calgary is over 1.3 millions now.


Actually it's a little over 1.4M now.  

http://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/calgary-were-young-growing-and-drawing-folks-from-all-over


----------



## BrickellResidence

Orlo said:


> ^^ Do not look for that to throw ... hno: Plays on the background of the photos above


what do you mean?


----------



## victor209

Orlo said:


> ^^ Do not look for that to throw ... hno: Plays on the background of the photos above


English please. And don't use google translate to get your message across. :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

^^Well, I don't agree. If a person can't speak English I think we should be a little more understanding when they use an internet translator; they are trying to communicate with us and that is a good thing! :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Orlo is a returned troll and has been deleted at locals mod's request.


----------



## Hudson11

DTLA Dodgers by juggleben, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ipsala said:


> Actually it's a little over 1.4M now.
> 
> http://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/calgary-were-young-growing-and-drawing-folks-from-all-over


Just comes in, the metro pop just hit 1.5M now.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Yes! Here are the latest Statscan figures:
http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/91-214-...tbl213-eng.htm

here are just some selected metropolitan areas:

Toronto: 6,357,712
Montreal: 1,988,243
Montérégie: 1,508,127
Lower Mainland/Southwest: 2,834,194
Calgary: 1,511,755
Hamilton-Niagara Peninsula: 1,445,888
Edmonton: 1,371,317
Ottawa- 1,320,293
Kitchener-Waterloo-Barrie: 1,297,892
Winnipeg: 712,670
Halifax: 414,374


read it all here:
http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/91-214-...tbl213-eng.htm


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Taller said:


> ^^ Yes! Here are the latest Statscan figures:
> http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/91-214-...tbl213-eng.htm
> 
> here are just some selected metropolitan areas:
> 
> Toronto: 6,357,712
> Montreal: 1,988,243
> Montérégie: 1,508,127
> Lower Mainland/Southwest: 2,834,194
> Calgary: 1,511,755
> Hamilton-Niagara Peninsula: 1,445,888
> Edmonton: 1,371,317
> Ottawa- 1,320,293
> Kitchener-Waterloo-Barrie: 1,297,892
> Winnipeg: 712,670
> Halifax: 414,374
> 
> 
> read it all here:
> http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/91-214-...tbl213-eng.htm


"File Not Found
The page you are looking for may have been moved or removed from the Statistics Canada website. Please check the URL to ensure it is correct, or try using our Search tool or the Statistics Canada home page to find what you are looking for."


----------



## bodegavendetta

For a second I thought "Monteregie" was some huge Canadian city I had somehow never heard of. Turns out it's basically Montreal's satellite cities/exurbs. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Bisonblight

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/91-214-x/2015000/tbl/tbl213-eng.htm


Nouvellecosse said:


> "File Not Found
> The page you are looking for may have been moved or removed from the Statistics Canada website. Please check the URL to ensure it is correct, or try using our Search tool or the Statistics Canada home page to find what you are looking for."


Here's the proper link. Those aren't for CMAs though. They're for economic regions.

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/91-214-x/2015000/tbl/tbl213-eng.htm


----------



## Nouvellecosse

T^^ hanks!



bodegavendetta said:


> For a second I thought "Monteregie" was some huge Canadian city I had somehow never heard of. Turns out it's basically Montreal's satellite cities/exurbs. You learn something new every day.


I don't think I've heard that term either, but when I saw Montreal's number under 2 million, I kinda put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Taller Better

Okay. Back on topic..... nice Toronto finds from our Monkey!!!



monkeyronin said:


> Vertical World by Michael Muraz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Siege Of Power by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Kansas City*


Start Today by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

how far you wanna go by Bibek Singh, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

beautiful *San Francisco*


IMG_0556_20150819-IMG_0573_20150819_20150819_Coit_Tower_Panorama by Felix Hohlwegler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Charlotte*


Charlotte Cityscape by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


Charlotte NC by Tony Shi, on Flickr


Charlotte Skyline at Sunset by James Willamor, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

*Toronto*


Vibrate Sunset by Abdulkadir A, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

*Pittsburgh*


Downtown Pittsburgh at night by Alex Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Calgary evening skyline by Kevin Cappis, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

A Little More Colour by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Midtown Manhattan*


Midtown Manhattan by Pete Teoh, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Downtown Denver - Cityscape by Adam Paris, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Hyperole by don jensen, on Flickr


----------



## Ricopez

italiano_pellicano said:


> for sure mexico not have the best skyline of america and latin america


Maybe


----------



## Ricopez

Veri good pics


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Calgary Skyline by Kevin Cappis, on Flickr


Calgary center view by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Denver*


Sunrise Over the Denver Skyline - Explored by Tyler Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Calgary Skyline by Kevin Cappis, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Calgary and Denver look practically like the same city.


----------



## Surrealplaces

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr

New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

New York City Skyline by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


Chicago by Steve Kuenstler, on Flickr


----------



## IM4rmGVILLE

I'll be visiting the windy city this November. I'm so excited to see that skyline in person!


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Paseo de la Reforma - Mexico Df*



eMSir said:


> :cheers:
> 
> SAM_8778 by Mauricio emsir, en Flickr
> 
> SAM_8789 by Mauricio emsir, en Flickr
> 
> SAM_8795 by Mauricio emsir, en Flickr
> 
> SAM_8889 by Mauricio emsir, en Flickr




:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Monterrey - México*



FernandoMty said:


>


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Seattle at night by Woodspuller, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


San Francisco Skyline (710137) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Philly*


SKY-LINE by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Montreal*


montreal by Angelo Rodzilla, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from today.

rsz_img_2675 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, Texas*


Downtown Dallas by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Monkey finds amazing Toronto shots:



monkeyronin said:


> 20150805. Toronto's striking St. Lawrence Hall (1851, Renaissance Revival) and home of Heritage Toronto. by Vik Pahwa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Canadian Penny. by Ashton Tekno, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a Distance by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


and so does Chris!!!



christos-greece said:


> Blue Hour In Dreamy Ocean of Bokeh by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Fog by mooncall2012, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

DSC02594 by Michael G Buck, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


San Francisco skyline by Kla Karava, on Flickr


----------



## rafark

Mexico City


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


Sunset, South Street Bridge, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, America by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, NV*


DSC_7039 by David Peng, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Los Angeles*


los-angeles-805393_1920 by ladcp major projects, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

*2 Skylines of México City*



cocono said:


> Por Horacio Rodriguez





ind-Erick said:


> *Paradox*
> 
> DSC06947 by in-dErick, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


City Of Brotherly Love by AlisaSarasarn, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


DownTown Miami by Ricardo Coronel, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Not my pic but a pretty cool, recent one of Boston from flickr

One Greenway, Boston by Febian Shah, on Flickr


----------



## Dreuff_

NY & Boston <3


----------



## Surrealplaces

New York New York by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Chicago at Night by Michael Hoffman, on Flick


----------



## Hudson11

*Downtown Miami*


DownTown Miami by Ricardo Coronel, on Flickr


Downtown Miami. by Ricardo Coronel, on Flickr


----------



## seattleskyline

New york and Chicago are so damm awsome!


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Downtown Houston by Jackson Myers, on Flickr


April8 050_1_2 by Travis Baker, on Flickr


Houston sunrise by Fred Facker, on Flickr


Dawn Skyline, Houston by Louis Vest, on Flickr


Houston Randoms (36) by drlan34, on Flickr


Skyline Houston Texas 20130915 by ✈ concord⁹⁷⁷, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

San Francisco skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Those are probably some of the best pictures of Houston I've ever seen. Particularly the first one.


----------



## SGSky

Miami looks unique


----------



## Surrealplaces

Houston Downtown at Moon RIse by Himanshu Gharat, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Los Angeles*


thisisthecity by Rob Golden, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Like the Houston photo, but that is a photoshopped moon.


----------



## Surrealplaces

2015 Tribute in Light by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


Chicago Skyline In The Clouds.jpg by Milosh Kosanovich, on Flickr


Chicago by zafer altinbas, on Flickr


Shrouded by booc0mtaco, on Flickr


Untitled by Rui Che, on Flickr


----------



## SGSky

Seattle

Seattle in the Dusk by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver at Coal Harbour by Tim Shields, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

UP by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Manhattan*


Manhattan from Pier A in Hoboken. by Jai Agnish, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dawn Colors - San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

At 5:00 am by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


_DSC0772.jpg by bjgalli, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Lower Manhattan by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To

Beautiful *Vancouver*...! :cheers:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/iwuvwoo/17575316540/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11037839596



https://www.flickr.com/photos/juliusreque/5202980757



https://www.flickr.com/photos/claytonperry/17281697102/


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


#MiamiSkyline #Phantom3Professional by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


#colorblind #governmentcut by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

150 East 39th Street Purple Sunset by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

View of Downtown crossing courtesy of Kz1000ps & ArchBoston


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


Chicago Skyline from Lake Michigan [2048x866] by Danny Rose, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Foggy days ahead by tomms, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Los Angeles*


Dodger Stadum and Los Angeles by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey, MX


----------



## RaymondHood

JuanPaulo said:


> *San Francisco, CA*
> 
> 
> DSC_3772 by Anthony Bushong, on Flickr


Why doesn't San Jose ever show up in this topic? 
It's a bigger city than San Francisco, has more freeways, has a better hockey team, and it's warmer too.


----------



## JuanPaulo

RaymondHood said:


> Why doesn't San Jose ever show up in this topic?
> It's a bigger city than San Francisco, has more freeways, has a better hockey team, and it's warmer too.


This is a skyline thread :shifty:


----------



## Surrealplaces

Bowery & Brooklyn by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver
> 
> Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr
> 
> r


one you said vancouver looks a skyline with grey glass wall, but in this angle I see many buildings made by brick and concrete


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, NV*


The strip by Marie Galoo, on Flickr


Las Vegas, Nevada / Arial / Cityscape by Dick McLeish, on Flickr


Mojave Desert by Dick McLeish, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Calgary


Island Among Towers by Rob Moses, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Metro Vancouver*


YVR and Downtown by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Zaz965 said:


> one you said vancouver looks a skyline with grey glass wall, but in this angle I see many buildings made by brick and concrete


That's West End, a neighborhood with mostly buildings from 1940s to 1970s.
The all glass buildings are in the newer neighborhoods of Yaletown and Coal Harbour.


----------



## RaymondHood

JuanPaulo said:


> This is a skyline thread :shifty:


No argument here, but San Jose has a skyline. 
It has several buildings of over 200' height, and a couple are even approaching 300'.

Granted, almost all of them are of banal and unsophisticated design, but, hey, you can't have everything.


----------



## Taller Better

Well, we need people to submit photos of a skyline; they don't just appear out of thin air. The best approach always would be to start posting some photos yourself, and then San Jose's skyline will appear in this thread! :yes:


----------



## skyfann

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...pg/1500px-Hong_Kong_Night_Skyline_non-HDR.jpg


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ definitely top 10 in the US, I think.


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ definitely top 10 in the US, I think.


It's in the conversation. NYC, Chicago, Seattle, San Francisco, Houston, LA, Miami, Philly, Atlanta, Denver, Minneapolis, Dallas are the ones at the top, IMO.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

Thank Goodness for a Break in the Clouds by saebaryo, on Flickr


Untitled by Angel Jimenez, on Flickr


Sundown skyline by John Drummond, on Flickr


1509_NYC_126 by Moments by Momo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hudson11 said:


> It's in the conversation. NYC, Chicago, Seattle, San Francisco, Houston, LA, Miami, Philly, Atlanta, Denver, Minneapolis, Dallas are the ones at the top, IMO.


Agreed. I do find Minneapolis' skyline more attractive than Houston, Atlanta, and Dallas. There is something about the clustering and layering of the Minneapolis skyline that really stands out to me. Similar to Charlotte.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


Supper Bloody Moonrise by Willa Wei, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Seattle by akbarber, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Hudson11 said:


> It's in the conversation. NYC, Chicago, Seattle, San Francisco, Houston, LA, Miami, Philly, Atlanta, Denver, Minneapolis, Dallas are the ones at the top, IMO.


Not a bad list but I would definitely put Boston and Pittsburgh over Denver.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Pittsburgh Pennsylvania, From Mt. Washington by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


P9270242 by Savannah Ivy, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

More Pittsburgh, from my trip last month


----------



## ssiguy2

JuanPaulo said:


> I have always liked the skyline of Cleveland. Good density, nice buildings, and a clearly defined cluster with an apex. Is that a Frank Ghery structure in the foreground?


Me too. 

The skyline, like the city itself, has character and while not having a lot of buildings the ones it has are actually worth having. It doesn't suffer the blue glass monotony of Vancouver or Toronto.


----------



## Paolo98.To

Amazing *Dallas*... :drool:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/kinchloe/18215697785/in/album-72157632197256088/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninjatune/4809423376/in/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/josephhaubert/16844292400/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmasker/13889802563/


----------



## Chris08876

The Ross Perot tower will hopefully add some nice height to a great skyline. So many projects in the pipeline.


----------



## desertpunk

San Francisco









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitriykovalev/


----------



## Surrealplaces

San Jose!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitriykovalev/


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


Lake Michigan Shore by Rita Anthony, on Flickr


Chicago viewed from the east[1800x1200] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


Untitled by Greg Stokinger, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Hope y'all are enjoying the #rockiesphotowalk in #Denver #Colorado with @zapography #&#55357;&#56567; #denverskyline by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


Join us & @zapography for the #rockiesphotowalk #Denver #Rockies #CoorsField #Zapography #Colorado #inspire1 #gettingmyaluminumhatready by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

desertpunk said:


> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitriykovalev/


This picture shows that SF gets an A+ for density! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kansas City, KA*


Magic Hour by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

^^Amazing pictures!! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Surrealplaces

Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Untitled by miami fever, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Another Miami shot


The skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. @ the Blue Hour by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

{wakeup in LA} by Audrey Meffray, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Space Needle by Anthony May, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


The Chicago skyline seen from a beach in Indiana [3421x2281] (x-post /r/pics) by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## RaymondHood

Lt. H Caine said:


> *Downtown Chicago*
> 
> 
> The Chicago skyline seen from a beach in Indiana [3421x2281] (x-post /r/pics) by Antonio Max, on Flickr


A very gorgeous shot. 
It looks like Chicago is sinking. 
(Optical illusion caused by the curvature of the earth.)


----------



## Surrealplaces

https://www.flickr.com/photos/silverder/


----------



## DZH22

Some new Boston aerials from flickr

Aerial Shots (28 of 31) by Paul Hammersley, on Flickr

A beautiful fall day in New England by Paul Hammersley, on Flickr

A beautiful fall day in New England by Paul Hammersley, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA
*

SF Skyline From First and Mission by Chris Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

DZH22 said:


> Some new Boston aerials from flickr


What is that thing on the side of the Hancock Tower? An ad?


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> What is that thing on the side of the Hancock Tower? An ad?


I think it's some type of temporary art exhibit. No ads on the Hancock! (speaking of which, it's now the building formerly known as the John Hancock Tower, because John Hancock no longer has a presence in it!)

Edit: Here is some information. http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/09/24/john-hancock-tower-boston/


----------



## Surrealplaces

https://www.flickr.com/photos/silverder/


----------



## Major Deegan

Minnneapolis

Downtown 1 by Scott Alan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


view from cabana by Chris Lyn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ :drool: real sexy!....I mean the skyline.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Los Angeles*


The Big Orange: Los Angeles at Sunrise by Michael Holden, on Flickr


PA050079.jpg by Tim Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


San Diego Downtown by Faraz Kazmi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


af1 over seattle 8502 by Chuck Hilliard, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dawn Colors - Fog City by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

The Burgh


Baseline v2 by David Rooy, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

25 OR 6 TO 4 by David Rooy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Don't look down, it's an impossible view. by BOULEVARD P., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


View from the Space Needle by Lindley Ashline, on Flickr


IMG_6518.jpg by Brian Oehling, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Glittering view from the Toronto Islands:





ainvan said:


> *Tdot*
> 
> 
> Centre Island - Toronto by Renato Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

Boston skyline, courtesy of DZH22


----------



## Yellow Fever

Assignment 1 - 9 BW-20151001_4028 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey*'s Skyline is finally consolidating  (Mexico)


----------



## Hudson11

*Tampa, FL - USA*


Tampa and the Short Pier by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## munchymunch

*CHICAGO*

I know it's here all the time but...

MilkyWayBlend-HI-1 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*

Creditos: @julieboy


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver's Lights by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Lower Manhattan by maisa_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia Skyline by Helena Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


The Boston Skyline from Mt. Auburn Cemetery - 2015-10-17 by Bill Damon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

The Shitter by Neil Ta, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Under the Autumn Light by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Chris finds another beautiful shot of Toronto!




christos-greece said:


> Breath of a City by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


View from Above by Joe Kang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^Nice find! Top notch quality facades! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*









LA Downtown by collala Huang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

DM153851-Pano crs by Donald Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

New York-1340 by sebtac, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

ainvan said:


> Brooklyn Bridge by Brad Clinesmith, on Flickr


Lol, so many tourists...


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## Surrealplaces

ATARDECER CON HORA DORADA SOBRE MANHATTAN . SUNSET WITH GOLDEN TIME ON MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr


----------



## roballan

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City*


I wonder how would it look if we had one single skyline instead of multiple ones. I mean, if we combined Reforma + Polanco + Santa Fe + Insurgentes Sur + Xoco. :?


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


Trinity River Flooded by Sam Dunn, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Vancouver Sunset by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Calm and Blue Down Under by Ian Chamberlain, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Aerial Work Dan King Images by Dan King, on Flickr


Aerial Work Dan King Images by Dan King, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

roballan said:


> I wonder how would it look if we had one single skyline instead of multiple ones. I mean, if we combined Reforma + Polanco + Santa Fe + Insurgentes Sur + Xoco. :?


Im sure it would have been competing against Seattles, Calgary, Vancouver, Miami, and Paris skylines

New skyline shot of Mexico City Skyline

Por Edmundo Gómez


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


(10.22.15)-Twilight_Aerials-WEB-6 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Monterrey, NL*


Skyline Monterrey 2015 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Mid town skyline and Central Park by David Berry, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

^Awesome NYC shot!










https://www.flickr.com/photos/silverder/


----------



## slowmotion2

how beautiful


----------



## Lt. H Caine

City of Gold by Kyle Tizio, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

redsky by Madisonian12, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

IMG_3104 by Madisonian12, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hold My Hand by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ some pretty exciting new arrivals here!


----------



## ainvan

Saint New York.jpg by Fine Art Landscapes, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Classic NYC*


Amazing sunset in New York this evening. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

New York West 57th Street by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston

IMG_4412 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*

Photography by Nick Didlick: http://overvancouver.com/


----------



## Surrealplaces

Chicago @ Night by souravzzz, on Flickr


Vibrant colours of Chicago by rol-and, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Boston









https://www.reddit.com/user/ericsPOV


----------



## ainvan

SNP_3340 by Steen Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Sunset on the Hudson by Srini Sundarrajan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

A wet and foggy evening in New York. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Downtown at Dawn - Pittsburgh by souravzzz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Good morning Chicago by Peter Niu, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Los Angeles*


L.A.yers by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Toronto, Canada by Peter Niu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Gritty Chicago by Pete Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Foggy Aura by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## Ah! Monterrey

JuanPaulo said:


> *Monterrey, NL*
> 
> 
> Skyline Monterrey 2015 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


MONTERREY


----------



## Arkitexture

*Montreal*

Montreal QC Canada by Adam K., on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Cincinnati*


The Railroads of Cincinnati by Carlos Ferran, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


0711-Denver_Skyline-Edit.jpg by RealVideoTour, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

Manhattan Island From One World by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco by thedailyjaw, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


DSC02798 by Lev Chebotar, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jersey City, NJ* [in the background]


Chelsea near the Hudson by mike mathis, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, MA*


IMG_0100 by BamHI, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


{downtown} by Audrey Meffray, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


dallas skyline at night by Mohammad Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


ⒸⒽⒾⒸⒶⒼⓄ by Manuel Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


1_E1C6682 by Scott L, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

The Big Apple by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty




----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia Skyline from Camden Waterfront by John, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

that mountain is amazing!


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown LA*


Bank of America, Los Angeles by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


Series 1 DTLA, Los Angeles from Above by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

The Hill in the fall by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*SF*


A view of San Francisco from Treasure Island by Armando Huie, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Montreal*


Montreal Skyline by Stephan Tran, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*Midtown Manhattan*









NYC_09-2015_036 by Henning Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## Sun

^^^ that's similar to the view from my work (pic below), taken by my friend Roman...
DT 1 by Roman Lilligren, on Flickr


----------



## onthehudson

aIMG_1519 by randompix1, on Flickr


aIMG_1512 by randompix1, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

cocono said:


> *México City - Reforma Avenue*
> Por Jaime Tarragona


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lt. H Caine

snow clouds over chicago by Señor Codo, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Mex


----------



## Lt. H Caine

Brooklyn, Manhattan, Governors Island by 320-ROC, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Seattle by Mikel Manitius, on Flickr


----------



## Montanini

Chicago


----------



## Hudson11

*Cleveland*


there he goes_Cleveland by Reymond Giger, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


11262015-08 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Sunset over Chicago by Lupu Ionut, on Flickr


DSC_8749 by bujcich, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Honolulu*


Wake Up Honolulu by mojo2u, on Flickr


Beautiful Honolulu by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^ Nice shot of Chicago. Something special about above ground stations so close to downtown and the views they afford.


----------



## bodegavendetta

*NYC*









https://www.reddit.com/user/then0mads0ul


----------



## Surrealplaces

DSC_1812 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Views from the Six. by Edgar Santos, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Over There by azou10, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Hamilton Park, Weehawken, NJ, Manhattan at the Blue Hour by John Cunniff, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


NYC Sunset Panorama by Edgar Zuniga Jr., on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Detroit*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22655169538/sizes/o/


----------



## desertpunk

*TORONTO*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/torontoisawesome/


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


L.A. by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Casket Arts by Noah Kleinschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That picture really shows the multi-nodal nature of LA's skyline(s). Great find! :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*MIAMI*


Downtown Miami long edge-0001 by Christian Santiago, on Flickr


Downtown Miami Sunset-0001 by Christian Santiago, on Flickr​


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Fairytale of New York by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


New York Skyline by Kieran Li, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Dumbo Brooklyn views by Spark Onez, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Images by Marcus Mitanis, displayed in Urban Toronto:


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego*


San Diego Skyline by Ben Graham, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Detroit*


Detroit, MI by Eric Hergenreder, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

I thought I'd never get over NYC  by Jack Berman, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


Climbing Cranes in Downtown San Francisco by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Austin*


20151018SunrisePSLRT2 by Keith Shuley, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


Dallas by Bo H, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Nashville*


Vanderbilt & Nashville by Vanderbilt University, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


Aerial shot of San Francisco skyline by Jan Senderek, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


New York—2015 by Terry Barentsen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


New_York_Skyline_2 by Fraense, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


New York 2015 by Steen Elm, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Central Park Panorama by Simon van Bernem, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


Boston in autumn by Ewan O'Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Another Boston, from today 12/5

IMG_5481 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Sun

Hudson11 said:


> *Boston*
> 
> 
> Boston in autumn by Ewan O'Sullivan, on Flickr


That's a nice pic/angle of Boston. It's makes it look like a shorter San Francisco and Atlanta had a baby.


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston Sunsets #houston #texasmedicalcenter #skyline by Gabriel Spiegel, on Flickr


Houston Sunsets #houston #texasmedicalcenter #skyline by Gabriel Spiegel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The night view of Philadelphia 13 by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Denver*


0711-Denver_Skyline-Edit.jpg by RealVideoTour, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama-D-0224 by BID Ciudades Emergentes, on Flickr


Panama-D-0136 by BID Ciudades Emergentes, on Flickr


Panama-D-0168 by BID Ciudades Emergentes, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Seattle skyline and the Space Needle by Dennis Westover, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


Miami-20 by Zachary Gresham, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Those last two are amazing!


----------



## Hudson11

Miami's skyline is an awakening beast. Hopefully its approved tall and supertall projects will get off the ground around the same time within the next few years. For now we'll have to settle for watching the Panorama Tower rise. 

*Pittsburgh*


Spring Hill by Matt Niemi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


Philadelphia, Pennsylvania’s largest city[3840×2160] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

Monterrey


----------



## Arkitexture

*Lalaland.*


November Sunrise, Los Angeles, CA by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


_MG_3078-3 by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


December Afternoon by Bruce R. Budris, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Have a seat by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


Pastel Dawn by James Anok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Untitled by DarrellC, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*

LA 2015-25 by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr


----------



## roballan

Mexico City. :rock: 



Sainz001 said:


>


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


DSC01805 by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Los Angeles*


Moon Rise over Los Angeles by Transient Astronomer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama-0043 by BID Ciudades Emergentes, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh's Beautiful Skyline by AVPHOTOGRAPHICS_PGH, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto

Cloudy by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Wow, I've always loved that picture! In fact, I've loved it ever since back in August when it first started making its rounds across the different skyscraper forums.


----------



## desertpunk

Nouvellecosse said:


> Wow, I've always loved that picture! In fact, I've loved it ever since back in August when it first started making its rounds across the different skyscraper forums.


That's the view I want: open up the shades and instant vertigo!


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


Seattle - A City That Never Sleeps by Ming Zhao -https://mingzhao.shutterfly.com/, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Cool shot of pitsburg, LA looking denser too


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Chicago night vibes by jay rao, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Atlanta*


Instagram.com/jamelxrashad by Jamel-Rashad, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Sunset on The Ben Franklin Bridge by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver by Salvador Armendariz, on Flickr


Denver by Salvador Armendariz, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*


Historic Formation Flight of NASA's WB-57s Over Houston by carl ceder, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Jersey Sunset by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


54132262 by danielamelnic99, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Listening to Serial again with the start of the second season. Thought I'd post some *Baltimore* shots!


Downtown Baltimore by Ian Aberle, on Flickr


Baltimore City by Yianni Mathioudakis, on Flickr


2014-02-12-Baltimore-Red-Sky-Morning-4 by Tim Shahan, on Flickr


----------



## roballan

B-E-A-UTIFUL skylines from the US! Apart from NYC, I think Atlanta, Chicago and Seattle are the greatest.


----------



## roballan

*Mexico City*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


San Diego Skyline at Sunset by Joe Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Blue Hour Toronto by Greg Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline at night by ty yu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Untitled by Nelson Wang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


IMG_9094 by Brad Streicher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


New York-83 by HeatherSanderson1, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


AO3-2362.jpg by Alejandro Ortiz III, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


New York Day by Madvillian, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Central Park, Manhattan, New York City, New York by Bing Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


Climbing Cranes in Downtown San Francisco by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr


Downtown San Francisco from Twin Peaks - Early Morning by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami Skyline - Late Afternoon by formulanone, on Flickr


Miami Skyline - Sunset by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

desertpunk said:


> *San Francisco*


Amazing picture of SF! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tulsa, OK*


url=https://flic.kr/p/CdBGqq]Downtown Tulsa southern skyline[/url] by Barry Lenard, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


Series 1 DTLA, Los Angeles from Above by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

I don't know how these Toronto roof-toppers do it!! I'd never try any of this:





christos-greece said:


> K-night by Roof Topper, on Flickr
> 
> Its all in your head by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama-D-0240 by BID Ciudades Emergentes, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Lower Manhattan*


Manhattan bajo la niebla by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*


Houston, TX, USA by Ryan Monsen, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Portland*


Portland by sama093, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

Rock View At Night by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

fisdel21 said:


> to my understanding mexico,usa,an canada are the countries considered to be in north america panama its part of central america


Central America is part of North America


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA
*

039 SF Skyline3 by Tony Bannister, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Chicago Bean 4838 by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr


360 Chicago by Leo Ma, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

* NYC*


City Life by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


D141952A by Rob "Shawdog" Helfman, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Philadelphia*


Comcasting by Neil Ta, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline at Twilight by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


Christmas in San Francisco by khanhky, on Flickr


----------



## Lordloya

Chicago is awesome! :drool:


----------



## Lordloya

Guadalajara, Mexico.


Vista a Zapopan by altmmar89, en Flickr


Andares Skyline by Daniel Cabrera, en Flickr


Zona Andares Nocturna by altmmar89, en Flickr


Andares Zapopan Guadalajara México CapitalBrokersGuadalajara.Com by Hiram Prigadaa, en Flickr


----------



## Lordloya

Monterrey, Mexico.


Koi by Rick González, en Flickr


Monterrey de Noche by Rick González, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Santa Fe, Mexico City*


DSC08497 by in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Merry Christmas! by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


Home, Sweet Home! by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


Departure on Christmas by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Boston*


Rise and Shine by Bryan Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*San Fran*


San Francisco Downtown with Corona Heights Park in Foreground by A Month in San Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









Over Vancouver

Sorry if it's too big.


----------



## desertpunk

*L.A.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/flycopters/


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


American Airlines Boeing 737-800 by nick123n, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto*


Downtown Toronto Aerial by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto Aerial by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Untitled by Vladimir Mokry, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*LA*


Los Angeles as seen from Topanga canyon yesterday afternoon. [4716x3144] [OC] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Jersey City*


93. by Benjamin Martel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panamá. by Monserrat Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis


Minneapolis by Be The Machine NYC, on Flickr

When I can, I'm Gunna build a castle that reaches the clouds. Not to get closer to god. But to get further from ya'll. by Josh Lavallee, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


2 (64 of 232) by Christian Tran, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Wollman Ice Skating Rink, Central Park New York City. by Mitzgami, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


NYC-Andrew-Mace-15-2 by Дмитрий Кругляк, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


Photo 5 of 5 for 2015. New York City via @nyonair x @flynyon by Mike Kallmeyer, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*NYC*


NYC in December by Rachel Vanni, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia by Jameson Harrington, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

*NYC*









http://photographers.ua/photo/957679/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA
*

ROW DTLA by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*New York*

Another great sunset in New York tonight by javansg, on Flickr

First New York sunset in 2016! by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## Ant131531

*Atlanta*


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis 



Major Deegan said:


> Untitled by AboveTheNorm, on Flickr
> 
> Minneapolis, Minnesota by AboveTheNorm, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto*


Urban Exploration by Andrew Young, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


DSC_2151 by Andre Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That last view of Toronto is amazing. You rarely see a view towards the north with the CDB in the foreground (except from the lake which hides the skyscrapers on the Yonge corridor). Amazing view, I LOVE it. kay:


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver skyline at dusk by Texas. Ranger, on Flickr


Vancouver sunset by Texas. Ranger, on Flickr


Vancouver, BC Fog by wally barber, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Untitled by Vladimir Mokry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Manhatton Island, view from one world observatory, 01/01/2016 by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## scarer




----------



## Sprngh2o

Awesome picture


----------



## desertpunk

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ That last view of Toronto is amazing. You rarely see a view towards the north with the CDB in the foreground (except from the lake which hides the skyscrapers on the Yonge corridor). Amazing view, I LOVE it. kay:


And it shows the Scotia Bank Tower which is a huge favorite of mine!


----------



## Arkitexture

*Denver*


Denver by vertigo235, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Foggy days ahead by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Ciudad Azul, ciudad de rascacielos by Enrique Alfonso López Cruz Prieto, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

* Miami*


MIA-6 by Zachary Gresham, on Flickr


MIA-5 by Zachary Gresham, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*NYC*


2016-01-10-20 by Kelly Hafermann, on Flickr


----------



## RaymondHood

Lt. H Caine said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> 2016-01-10-20 by Kelly Hafermann, on Flickr



Does this say YO, or OY?


----------



## Lt. H Caine

RaymondHood said:


> Does this say YO, or OY?


Both, haha. From Manhattan it says "YO" and from Brooklyn it says "OY." I don't know too much about the sculpture, but I do know that it's only going to remain there until August 2016.


----------



## GdlMty

*Mexico City.*

MAN VS. NATURE by Umberto Federico, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Finally a good picture of the Reforma skyline in Mexico City. It is good to see the cluster from far away and not from some close up street level view. kay:


----------



## ainvan

Toronto by danny bailey, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^ more like Tworonto.


...i'll sign off now


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*NYC*


There's a Starman Waiting in the Sky... by Jimmy Kastner, on Flickr


----------



## faelbhz

Panamá City in North American?:?:nuts:


----------



## scarer

panama in america central and north america papu


----------



## linum

1. New York

2. New York

3. New York


----------



## JuanPaulo

faelbhz said:


> Panamá City in North American?:?:nuts:


The North American continent spans from Alaska to the isthmus of Panama. Although Panama City is technically in the South American continent (the city is located due east of the isthmus), it is considered as part of North America for the purpose of this thread (and so are all cities in the country of Panama).


----------



## scarer

and brasil? why brazil is not here


----------



## JuanPaulo

scarer said:


> and brasil? why brazil is not here


Because there is no ambiguity about what continent Brazil is located on. Everybody knows Brazil is in Asia :sarcasm:


----------



## desertpunk

*Austin*


Austin Skyline at sunset by Devin Wood, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

faelbhz said:


> Panamá City in North American?:?:nuts:


Yes, where else would it be.


----------



## Arkitexture

In the heart of Toronto (1600×1067) by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami from Matheson Hammock Park by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by PRODavid Brulatour, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Miami Beautiful! ^^^^^^



GdlMty said:


> *Mexico City.*
> 
> MAN VS. NATURE by Umberto Federico, en Flickr


Sweet view! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama City by Ralph Kränzlein, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

:eek2::eek2:

Panama is amazing! Looks like the Dubai version of America :lol:

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, PA*


Pittsburgh-84 by Alex Wappler, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Panama and miami reign surpreme, both are beautiful and sleek cities.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Portland



A Portland Dawn • Winter 2016 by Victor von Salza, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Hudson11 said:


> ^^ more like Tworonto.
> 
> 
> ...i'll sign off now




^^ LOL!! Nice one!!

I love that OY/YO sign. Very clever!!


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*

South to North 

Vancouver City Skyline C by Brian Tolin, on Flickr

North to South

Just after Sunset - Vancouver downtown by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ There have been some mighty sweet Vancouver photos posted in the past day or so in a few of these photo forums. :yes:


----------



## DZH22

Boston's high spine skyline (Back Bay) from flickr. 2 more giants are set to enter this shot over the next 2 years. The ~755' Christian Science Center tower, and the 626' Copley Place tower, both currently in prep stage.

Boston Skyline by Passport Eater, on Flickr


----------



## faelbhz

JuanPaulo said:


> Because there is no ambiguity about what continent Brazil is located on. Everybody knows Brazil is in Asia :sarcasm:


This post was unnecessary. In your heart you know well where is Brazil. All of America knows . The world knows .


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Beautiful Seattle! *:cheers: 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeoria/24261219895/in/pool-seattle/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23616543763/in/pool-seattle/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24243068851/in/pool-seattle/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23670656763/in/pool-seattle/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


The skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Didn't know where else to post this, but hoping some may enjoy this one - as it is so rarely posted.


The National Mall from the air by Carl Lindbloom, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

faelbhz said:


> This post was unnecessary. In your heart you know well where is Brazil. All of America knows . The world knows .



A little bit of sarcasm is sometimes needed around here. Hence my earlier post. :guns1:


----------



## ainvan

I didn't realize that Smithsonian was not in-line with other buildings.


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis

Downtown During les Hoeuir de Bleuie by Noah Kleinschmidt, on Flickr

Casket Arts by Noah Kleinschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Toronto by Jonas Wide, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


Solstice Sunrise from Sausalito by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Emerald City II by Paul Scearce, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*


Downtown by Vladislav Gomzyakov, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


The skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Seattle-2 by Andrew Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## GTR66

Looks like Miami's and Seattle's skyline have really grown up over the past few years.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

Dreamy City with Fog by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*

Por Rubens Pasquale










Por Joaquin Paralta


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, NV
*

iStock_000042605372_Medium by Education USA, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto*


"Keep Climbing, the view is better at the top" by Mario Cozzarini, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, GA*


DSCF1042 by Andrzej Rucinski, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

Flatiron District with a Burning Sky by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

Downtown San Francisco by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/erocketship7/


----------



## softee

*Toronto*


City Skyscrapers by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Philadelphia*


IMG_8607 by Laura Wollfing, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*San Francisco*


Super Bowl 50 by Nam Ing, on Flickr


----------



## RandomDude01

Chicago has a lot of cool skyscrapers.


----------



## dendenden

DesertPunk hit the jackpot! finally some good shots of Denver and it's infill boom!

DUS Aerial-7 1-31-16 by Ryan Dravitz, on Flickr


DUS Aerial-6 1-31-16 by Ryan Dravitz, on Flickr


DUS Aerial-4 1-31-16 by Ryan Dravitz, on Flickr


LoDo Aerial-2 1-31-16 by Ryan Dravitz, on Flickr


Central Downtown Aerial-1 1-31-16 by Ryan Dravitz, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cleveland, OH*


DSC_0184 by Road less Traveled Fotography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City*


Easily the best Mexico City skyline ever posted on this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Good night Chicago! by Rui Sun, on Flickr


----------



## pekenno_birlo0

Guadalajara

Getting bigger and compact


----------



## JuanPaulo

pekenno_birlo0 said:


> Guadalajara
> 
> Getting bigger and compact


Wished the pictures would be getting bigger and clearer too :troll:


----------



## ainvan

New york sunset by Djalel Meskaldji, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Midtown Rises by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Central Park by starbuck77, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jersey City, NJ*


Snow Day Too #8 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

an overhead view by the same photographer...


The View #16 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

I am loving the URL Harborside tower!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guadalajara, JC*


IMG_2635 by jose enrique hernandez reyes, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston*


Downtown Houston by Michael Bludworth, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Canadian 2 by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


LA Skyline by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> Seattle's skyline could get a great boost if the current megatall proposal gets trough. kay:


Seattle has a mega tall proposed?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I meant a super tall. Thought they had one.... no? :dunno:


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I meant a super tall. Thought they had one.... no? :dunno:


I believe it was cut into the 900's by the FAA, unless there is another one I don't know about. I'm thinking of the proposal across the street from Columbia Center.


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Palm Tree by Brian Tolin, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I meant a super tall.


I was about to say. 600m+ is a tad too tall for Seattle. It would be difficult to make it work with the skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Austin, TX*


Austin Skyline by cmyhsi, on Flickr


----------



## RandomDude01

Portland Oregon has a really nice skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, PA*


sunrise over the city by John Pegher, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

Incoming fog by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

RandomDude01 said:


> Portland Oregon has a really nice skyline.


nice but not great. 

don't get me wrong, I love the city which is kind of lay back type like Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## Yellow Fever

victor209 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> This can't be from today or yesterday. It was much too foggy.


99.9 % of the photos here were not taken today or yesterday and I don't think its relevant in the skyline threads as long as the photos are not ancient.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Minneapolis, MN*


Untitled by Nick Kreuer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


ICE ICE BABY by Andrew Young, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*Jersey City + Lower Manhattan*


Downtown Manhattan from a Plane by Alex.Patino, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cincinnati, OH*


Cincy Skyline 50 A by Bart Heisey, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Chicago*


Chicago Skyline by Nicola, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Central Park by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

New York by Robert Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

Monterrey


----------



## GrandP

*Most of American cities are in chaos, so it's a hard choice.*

Those have some great potential :cheers:
1st New York
2nd Chicago
3rd San Francisco
4th Toronto
5th Los Angeles


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mexico City, DF
*

DSC_2636 by Alberto González C., on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh Skyline by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

A couple new pics of Boston from flickr

Boston Aerial by Martti Tulenheimo, on Flickr

6:32AM. by Jordan Kines, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami* - kind of reminds me of Calgary from this angle. Other than the setting, of course 


Miami from Matheson Hammock Park by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


jsc2015e102899 by NASA Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Houston has two CBD's? :dunno:


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Harbour Air x Harlem Globetrotters by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ :drool:


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Houston has two CBD's? :dunno:


several. It's kind of like LA.


----------



## Arkitexture

LA


LA from Elysian Park by fred hoerr, on Flickr


----------



## cjackson_95

I guess most would say New York but I think LA is more interesting.


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City*


Hudson River sunset by KUAN-YIN CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


A return to the way things were by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Calgary*


Calgary_Sunrise2 by Victor Kong, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Atlanta*


_TM80425And8more-Edit by Ted McGee, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Phoenix*


Phoenix Skyline by Ben Morlok, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary, Alberta*









https://www.facebook.com/NeilZellerPhotography


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Harbour Air x Harlem Globetrotters by jenn chan, on Flickr Taken on February 22, 2016


*Burnaby in the distance: a Vancouver suburb*


Harbour Air x Harlem Globetrotters by jenn chan, on Flickr Taken on February 22, 2016


----------



## Hudson11

*Austin*


Good Morning Austin by dalem77, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

*Atlanta*

Midtown Atlanta and Buckhead by corerising, on Flickr

Midtown Atlanta and Buckhead by corerising, on Flickr

Atlanta Aerial by corerising, on Flickr

Downtown Atlanta Aerial by corerising, on Flickr

Downtown Atlanta Aerial by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies

Hudson11 said:


> *Phoenix*
> 
> 
> Phoenix Skyline by Ben Morlok, on Flickr


Beautiful photo, but Phoenix doesn't look like 4 million people city at all.


----------



## MKE-MSP-CHI

Milwaukee








[/url]Milwaukee by Jacob Rostermundt, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Milwaukee Summer Nights. by Andrew Slater, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]A Milwaukee Evening by Andrew Slater, on Flickr[/IMG]

This doesn't include the 3 over 500 ft that are either U/C or planned.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


_DSC9217.jpg by Freddy Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Blue Haze by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

apinamies said:


> Beautiful photo, but Phoenix doesn't look like 4 million people city at all.



If I didn't know, I'd guess 400,000 people. Not a bad skyline at all, just small.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*MEXICO CITY*

by jcarlosqh


----------



## ainvan

new-york-at-night by BASCS HS, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Winter's light NYC by Fish Luna, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

- Great view from the hotel - by Maxime Bastide, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Manhattan, NY: Midtown Manhattan skyline by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


IMG_1474 by devanathan.ojas, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Working on the Skyline by MTSOfan, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City

our widespread skylines












Reforma Skyline from different angles





































Polanco Skyline



















Santa Fé Skyline










Interlomas Skyline




















Insurgentes Nápoles Skyline











Insurgentes Guadalupe Inn Skyline










Perisur Cluster


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


​Opentalk Promo Images by Stephanie Marilee Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

I believe we need a return to Art Deco buildin'.


----------



## TopoGigio

My top five:

1 - NYC
2 - Chicago
3 - Los Angeles
4 - Toronto
5 - Dallas


----------



## DZH22

Typical Boston shot by me. Getting a taller/fancier glass tower across the city. (Four Seasons at CSC, aka 1 Dalton) New 2nd tallest should be topped out by this time next year!

IMG_7728 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

A dramatic winter scene of Montreal!!





Arkitexture said:


> Vendredi matin/Friday morning/Fredag i morse by Christian Barrette, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Watching House of Cards and making references to Dallas:


Dallas Texas by JDalcour, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, CO*


DSC_3485-Edit by bigjibboo, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

*Monterrey, Nuevo Leon.*


----------



## isaidso

Sun Life in Montreal is such a powerful looking building. It was only later that I found it they built it in stages. Still one of the best pre-WW2 buildings around.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, GA*


IMG_7841 by AJ Patel, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver Nightscape Panorama by Eric Yu, on Flickr


----------



## PolaroidGangster

I love me some Dallas!


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline by Jim Albani, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Richmond, VA
*

RVA Afternoon by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City


----------



## DZH22

Very short list of North American urban areas that can match Boston


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> Sun Life in Montreal is such a powerful looking building. It was only later that I found it they built it in stages. Still one of the best pre-WW2 buildings around.


That photo of Montreal is amazing, isn't it? The Sun Life building is still one of my very favourite office towers in Canada.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Loving all that red brick density in Boston.


----------



## Hudson11

*Detroit*


Aerial Detroit and Windsor by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> That photo of Montreal is amazing, isn't it? The Sun Life building is still one of my very favourite office towers in Canada.


It would have been a more famous building if it had been taller but remains one of my favourites regardless. The Montreal skyline may never again be counted as one of the world's tallest (like it was in the 60s) but they're going to end up with an incredibly expansive downtown. 

I'm eager to see how Boulevard Rene Levesque develops. It has the potential to be the most impressive wide avenue in the country. University Avenue in Toronto is wonderful but it's not all that long.


----------



## Taller Better

Well, parts of Boulevard Rene Levesque are okay with a small median with trees, but by and large it is just a six lane street with a tiny concrete divider in the middle. It wasn't really designed to be a grand boulevard. They would have to scrap two lanes of traffic and build a proper median to convert it from a busy street into something with grandeur.... but I don't think that is in the cards.


----------



## DCFC1

I would like to add my two cents worth re this thread... 

I was banned on the Euro skylines thread by QuantumX ... 

He was right... We exchanged PM's... established I was indeed 'trolling' ... he pointed the way forward for me on this site ... and he was kind and helpful. 


I've been looking thru this thread and just feel the need to say how sad and yes shocked I am at his passing... 


RIP QuantumX


----------



## DCFC1

As regards a top ten on North American skylines well it's impossible ... 


Sooooo many beautiful gorgeous skylines ... All with their own idioscyncratic merits ... 

Each pandering to a certain aesthetic genre ...But each glorious on thier own.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Welcome back DCFC1. We've all made missteps before. What we take from them and how we move forward is what matters. I had the pleasure of acting as tour guide when QuantumX visited Toronto and was also sad to hear of his passing. Things like that put things into perspective.



Taller said:


> Well, parts of Boulevard Rene Levesque are okay with a small median with trees, but by and large it is just a six lane street with a tiny concrete divider in the middle. It wasn't really designed to be a grand boulevard. They would have to scrap two lanes of traffic and build a proper median to convert it from a busy street into something with grandeur.... but I don't think that is in the cards.


Things have a habit of morphing over time. Streets are re-imagined, buildings re-worked at street level, infill occurs, the public realm upgraded, usage changes, etc. I don't view a centre median as a necessary characteristic of a grand boulevard nor is the removal of lanes. The Champs Elysees has many more lanes than this. It doesn't have a centre median either.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Fire sunset over Bay Bridge by Louis Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

Manhattan Bridge at Dusk by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

Ocean city Honolulu by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

+2 Fabulous shot.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cleveland, OH*


Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

+3 for that Mexico City shot. Definitely one of the most dramatic backdrops in NA. 

Nice gritty shot of Cleveland also.


----------



## TrekRo9

Stunning panoramic shot of Mexico city.

Sort of reminds me of the skylines in the Cascadia region from that view.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Minneapolis, MN*


IMG_9060 by John Young, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver City Skyline G by Brian Tolin, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Love Wells Fargo in Minny. It's elegant, sophisticated, and timeless. A building like that would do wonders for the Vancouver skyline. I'd love a replica in Toronto now that I think about it.


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto:




monkeyronin said:


> DSC04832-1 by Andrew Young, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC04835-1 by Andrew Young, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC04862-1 by Andrew Young, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

My Kind of Town by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

hoboken_sunset_20160220 by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

Hudson11 said:


> UP 1988 Katy Heritage by Timothy Trebing, on Flickr



Thank you ! 


Love this pic ! :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

JuanPaulo said:


> *Cleveland, OH*
> 
> 
> Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, on Flickr


This is such a cool pic of Cleveland. :cheers:


----------



## Irving Dirrey

*MONTERREY, MÉXICO*


----------



## Irving Dirrey

*GUADALAJARA, MÉXICO*


----------



## Irving Dirrey

*PUEBLA, MÉXICO*


----------



## Irving Dirrey

*ACAPULCO*


----------



## Irving Dirrey

*CANCÚN*

G] 

IMG]


----------



## ainvan

*Ville de Québec*


Quebec City by M Silverstein, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Pittsburgh*


Downtown Pittsburgh from McKees Rocks Bridge, February 2016 by Ehren Zaun, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami Skyline by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

My beloved Puerto Vallarta! Already dying to go back to it in January.... (for about the 15th time...).


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary








http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary








http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Oculum photography Downtown by Aitor Rodriguez Claro, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Seattle*


#ViajerosMemoriosos #MemoriaVisual by Gaby Sandoval, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Austin*


Austin Texas skyline by Daniel Douriet, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

skyscraper 500 said:


> Panamá (Para la gente de EUA) también es considerado parte de Norteamérica Ya que solo es Sudamérica y Norteamérica, nosotros estamos acostumbrados a Centroamérica. ^^^^


SSC has always considered both Mexico and Panamá to be part of North America. We are aware that there are differing points of view about this in different parts of the world, but for our purposes this is how we categorize both countries.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Seattle finally seems to be getting pretty big.


----------



## Hudson11

bodegavendetta said:


> Seattle finally seems to be getting pretty big.


shame about the height restrictions though. Seattle is going to become a dense plateau of 440' highrises. (minus a few exceptions here and there eg Amazon Towers)


----------



## JuanPaulo

Speaking of Panama City, here are a few more shots of its skyline:

*
Panama City, Panama*


Panama Stadt by f. ermert, on Flickr


Panama Stadt by f. ermert, on Flickr


Panama City by f. ermert, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

The whole Monterrey Skyline


----------



## dendenden




----------



## Irving Dirrey

skyscraper 500 said:


> Panamá (Para la gente de EUA) también es considerado parte de Norteamérica Ya que solo es Sudamérica y Norteamérica, nosotros estamos acostumbrados a Centroamérica. ^^^^
> 
> Yo soy de San Diego Ca. y viví la mitad de mi vida allá, y no, no le dicen Norte América a Panamá papers, los gringos saben que esta en Central America :lol: pero no importa sigamos viendo las fotos de Panamá papers never mind


----------



## isaidso

What does Panama City owe its skyline to? Wealthy foreigners coming to hide their money from Mr. Taxman + the Panama Canal?


----------



## ainvan

isaidso said:


> What does Panama City owe its skyline to? Wealthy foreigners coming to hide their money from Mr. Taxman + the Panama Canal?


I think expats for financial services + lawyers and North American retirees. There are approx 175,000 North American retirees in Panama City. That's a huge number for a city of 1.5 million people.



> The government of Panama has the best incentive program in the world for foreign retirees.
> 
> Some of the benefits are:
> 
> One-time importation duty exemption on all your personal and household goods up to $10,000.
> Importation duty exemption of a car free of taxes every two years. (Other taxes do apply)
> All foreigners (not just retirees) who purchase a home of more than $200,000 have the right to a residency visa.
> 100% Property tax exemption for sole residence
> 
> The following benefits are for all retirees - both Foreign residents and Panamanian:
> 
> 50% off closing costs for home loans.
> 25% off both international and domestic airline tickets.
> 10% off prescription medicines ( which are inexpensive to begin with)
> 15% off dentistry.
> 30% off bus, boat and train fares.
> 25% Restaurants
> 15% Fast Food Restaurants
> 20% Doctor visits and Surgery
> 25% Monthly energy, phone and water bill
> 15% Optometry services
> 50% Hotel from Monday thru Thursday and 30% on weekends
> 50% off entertainment including movies, concerts, sporting events and theater. ( This means for example, a movie ticket will cost you $2. And Panamanian cinemas receive American movies about the same time they come out in the States.)
> In Panama all banks (mandated by law) have special express lines for Retirees.
> 
> Panama Info


and also this, CNN: How do you retire on $25,600 a year? Move to Panama


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

shotz (6 of 3) by Zachary Gresham, on Flickr


Downtown Miami Red Miami River and Brickell heights👆😎🌆 #🌇 #downtownmiami #miami #abovemiami #instagrammiami #miamiviews #miamiheat #igmiami #igmasters #instagrammiami #instadaily #airvuz #miamiriver #dronesda by Miami Ceez, on Flickr


Miami by Rafael Receputi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

One more from Miami. There's a lot of action behind the wall of oceanfront condos lately









http://41.media.tumblr.com/71fdcdbfcaa7872ee3501540f1f193c8/tumblr_nrltdxXy8J1twyfnso1_1280.jpg


----------



## Arkitexture

Ward's island , Toronto Islands by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

The City of All Cities by Jussi Mononen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

It's a great day for Traveling by Tom Heinze, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

A little old as AURA, One Bloor, and about 30 other towers haven't risen yet. The giant spider attacking Toronto is fake. :colgate:









Courtesy of kaiju

A more up to date shot from Leslie Spit.


_DSC3003-Edit by Doug Metcalfe, on Flickr


----------



## rafark

isaidso said:


> If you hadn't labeled it I would have guessed somewhere in Mexico. The Mexican skylines I've seen don't have dense cores but towers scattered in a central area. The tall buildings are almost all built in the last 20 years so you won't see any PoMo, Art Deco, or International style skyscrapers. They're mostly glass and speak to the current aesthetic globally. Almost everything else is under 100m.
> 
> Put all that on slithers of land in between treeless tall mountains and you get what I consider to be the quintessential Mexican urban landscape.


While I mostly agree, there are actually several art decò buildings in Mexico City that range between 10 to ~30 floors. And there's also the 40~ story Latin American Tower from the mid 40s (even though not decò). They're the exception though.


----------



## GdlMty

manuelmonge said:


>


This pics is not about urban skylines, but God beautiful places!


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

City View by Aemis Narukami, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Columbus Circle NYC by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Yesterday is but a memory, but memories is what makes us. by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mexico City, DF*









DSC09318 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Views from the Six. by Edgar Santos, on Flickr


----------



## RKO36

For a smaller city Newark, NJ isn't bad.


----------



## scarer

Mexico city


----------



## MDguy

London

London Ontario skyline west by Mark Drewe, on Flickr

Floor Twelve (29/05/2014) by Matthew Trevithick, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Boston my favorite city of USA.


----------



## Irving Dirrey

MEXICO CITY​

​


----------



## hacci

NYC 》Anything in North America.


----------



## ainvan

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Nice find by Chris; Toronto at twilight:




christos-greece said:


> Twilight colours by Dartazian, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Seattle At Blue Hour by Paul Scearce, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Next page.


----------



## GdlMty

*Cancún, Quintana Roo.*

Sin título by David Amsler, en Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Top of the Rock Skyline by Florian Hank, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

DSC_0108 by Rachid H, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


Blue Hour Over Charles River and Boston Skyline by Jessica D, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Richmond, VA*


RVA on the curve by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

I love Boston.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Chicago Evening by Martin Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Austin, TX*


Blue Hour Moonlight by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Cleveland [OH]*


Cleveland, OH by Isaiah Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Something different...

*Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco.*

Romantic Zone-2698 by Donovan Walton, en Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

*Austin, Texas.*

Water Marq by manuel garza, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


Flight to Kern Valley (L05) From Montgomery (KMYF) by Clément Morin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Toronto, Canada by Parand Eshraghi, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston's Back Bay from flickr

Summer Sunset, Boston, USA by Diego Lopez, on Flickr

Financial District from flickr

City views by Valerie Hinojosa, on Flickr

Boston by Stuart Laird, on Flickr

Boston by Stuart Laird, on Flickr

Boston by Shane Fu, on Flickr

Sorry for going a bit overboard with Boston. Too much good stuff on flickr.


----------



## DZH22

Another skyline that deserves to be shown more than just the Mont-Royal view: Montreal

Downtown Montréal by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr

A Part of Montreal by Jade Daniel Sambrook, on Flickr

Montreal peach light by Dominic Hains, on Flickr

Magnificient by Fred Plante, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Detroit*


Detroit Skyline - Panoramic by lee.ekstrom, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

Nice Juxtaposition between old and new in Boston..










As posted by @stefalarchitect in Archboston


----------



## ainvan

NYC Skyline by D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Midtown Direct by Jeffrey Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

+An epic sunset in New York this evening! by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Calgary


Calgary evening skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## Drainaps

Beautiful! ^^


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Chicago at Sunrise by Daniel Collins, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cleveland, OH*


Cleveland, Ohio [4167x2564] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

*Monterrey, Nuevo Leon.*

Sendero by Rick González, en Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Vancouver


Beautiful morning light by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Aerial View from Confluence Park by Chase Hoffman, on Flickr

Calgary


Calgary evening skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Move along, here comes the King. 


Midtown Manhattan by Brian Wong, on Flickr


New York City by Brian Wong, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan by Brian Wong, on Flickr

http://i2.wp.com/travel.resourcemag...4/NEW-YORK-RISING-AERIAL1.jpg?resize=1024,576










_Y2A9802 by JoshChurba, on Flickr


----------



## TXLove

Wow NYC!


----------



## scarer

*Monterrey*


----------



## Aztecaa13

*Chicago, IL* (photos taken by me)


----------



## ainvan

George Washington Bridge 105 by Steven Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Heliflite Tour by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Sunset lovers at Ganry Plaza State Park "rehearsing" for Manhattanhenge by Noel Y. C., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Brooklyn Rooftops Right Before Sunset by Shawn Hoke, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Brooklyn is like an anglo-Montreal.


----------



## dendenden

It's almost unfair to include NYC here. It is on another level. A global level. Meanwhile, Calgary kicks ass for it's size! I live in Denver and I would give anything to see us build a signature tower here!


----------



## ainvan

dendenden said:


> It's almost unfair to include NYC here. It is on another level. A global level. Meanwhile, Calgary kicks ass for it's size! I live in Denver and I would give anything to see us build a signature tower here!


Denver is awesome! 420, anyone? 


Denver, Full Moon by Naser Tamimi, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Los Angeles*


City of Angels by San Lin Htun, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Gotham *NYC*


DSC03851 by M K, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


The Chicago Skyline by Daniel Gillaspia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Houston, TX*


Houston Skyline and Buffalo Bayou by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami Skyline from Bill Baggs Park. Key Biscayne. by LuckyEyes, on Flickr


3 days in Miami // 2016 by Stefano Rebecchi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


North side of Downtown by Dave Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amazing Vancouver! What a great photo kay:


----------



## ainvan

The Fisheye Was Made For NYC by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

*NYC*









https://photographers.ua/photo/clouds-nyc-panorama-manhattan-east-river-1000481/


----------



## Arkitexture

IMG_2156 by zachary zeuwdia, on Flickr


TD Centre View by Marcanadian, on Flickr


TD Centre View by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Panama City


Hole in the Sky by Derek Bruff, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*Lower Manhattan*


Golden Manhattan by r-t-s, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston

VIC_0180 by vchen623, on Flickr

Back Bay by Peter Ascoli, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Love the red brick.


----------



## ainvan

new-york-13-exterior-night-04 by antonio braza, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Gonna be in this city for a few minutes. by Derek Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

*Washington: Capitol Building and Downtown*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


Real Estate by Jesper olssson, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> *Philadelphia, PA*
> 
> 
> Real Estate by Jesper olssson, on Flickr


On one hand, awesome. On the other hand, what the heck happened to the top of Mellon Bank?!?!?!


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









Picture from http://www.lapresse.ca/mobile/









Picture by cast.one on instagram









Picture by cast.one on instagram


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


2016.06.10 Dallas-14 by Teddie Bridget Proctor, on Flickr


2016.06.10 Dallas-9 by Teddie Bridget Proctor, on Flickr


----------



## MaikLC

New York City from Empire State Building


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


chicago illinois view from horseshoe casino. june 2016 by tim putala, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


IMG_4306 by John Corbett, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Some good new Toronto shots:




ainvan said:


> Park Hyatt View by Geoff MacDonald, on Flickr






ainvan said:


> hidden city. by Javin Lau, on Flickr




Summertime, and the livin's easy! 



ainvan said:


> Sunset view of Toronto from the east by andrew loong, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Love the Bloor Viaduct. Biked across it just 3 hours ago.


----------



## hacci

God!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Houston, TX
*

Drone Shots Houston by vlad busuioc, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, GA*


Urban Photo walker-4319 by Rodney Callahan, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto is very green in the summer:





You are to blame said:


> Photo: http://images.unoapp.com/boxdata/asset52207/images/4800Yongehomepageheaderimage.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Summer sunset by Fred Plante, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Brooklyn! Getting big.



streetscapeer said:


>


----------



## ainvan

*LA*


Downtown Los Angeles by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

And why I have LA at #4 in north America.


----------



## ainvan

isaidso said:


> And why I have LA at #4 in north America.


Surprisingly, LA has 14 skyscrapers taller than 650 ft. 

With 18 million people, LA has a huge potential.


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> Surprisingly, LA has 14 skyscrapers taller than 650 ft.
> 
> With 18 million people, LA has a huge potential.


People discount LA because it has a small skyline for a metro of 18 million. They also have a perception that it's all sprawl and no density. If one just looks at the skyline objectively, it's easily one of the best on the continent. 

At some point, that main cluster is going to start pulling in people looking for a big downtown lifestyle. When Angelenos start moving there in large numbers, the skyline will mushroom in size. 

I could see this skyline passing Chicago's one day. This is a city twice the size and it's growing a lot faster.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

bodegavendetta said:


> Brooklyn! Getting big.


I want to like Brooklyn's skyline but it looks so low quality to me for some reason. Hopefully things change in the next decade with the coming supertalls.


----------



## jetmty1

isaidso said:


> People discount LA because it has a small skyline for a metro of 18 million. They also have a perception that it's all sprawl and no density. If one just looks at the skyline objectively, it's easily one of the best on the continent.
> 
> At some point, that main cluster is going to start pulling in people looking for a big downtown lifestyle. When Angelenos start moving there in large numbers, the skyline will mushroom in size.
> 
> I could see this skyline passing Chicago's one day. This is a city twice the size and it's growing a lot faster.


The problem is that there is not a show of intention by angelinos to centralize its city, LA is the largest sprawl in the world ., still not signs of na urgently needed verticality/density here


----------



## isaidso

jetmty1 said:


> The problem is that there is not a show of intention by angelinos to centralize its city, LA is the largest sprawl in the world ., still not signs of na urgently needed verticality/density here


One would think that eventually enough 'stuff' will be concentrated there and house prices will go up high enough that high rise living in the core will become an attractive option. Sounds like that tipping point hasn't been reached in LA yet.


----------



## ainvan

Helix Sunrise by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Miami*


The skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. along Biscayne Bay at the Blue Hour. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Philly*


Ben Franklin's View by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Manitopiaaa said:


> I want to like Brooklyn's skyline but it looks so low quality to me for some reason. Hopefully things change in the next decade with the coming supertalls.


Yes my biggest beef with Brooklyn is the new skyscrapers are generally cheap looking (PTAC units, random cladding, etc.). A bit of a shame since the old skyline was handsome and understated, but some of the newer developments like 250 Ashland are good, and of course 340 Flatbush will be the game changer :cheers:Hopefully they'll draw enough attention away from the less quality buildings.



isaidso said:


> One would think that eventually enough 'stuff' will be concentrated there and house prices will go up high enough that high rise living in the core will become an attractive option. Sounds like that tipping point hasn't been reached in LA yet.


Downtown living in LA has been slowly picking up steam but I think the LA Metro's regional connector opening in 2020 will be a huge boost. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regional_Connector


----------



## PsyLock

Hudson11 said:


> *Philly*


One of those rare angles that Philly's skyline don't look like it consists of only 5 buildings. With the completion of CITC, Philly's skyline will definitely shoot up in the rankings for me.


----------



## DCFC1

Some folk love Toronto and Boston on here :lol:

Where are the pics of Cincy, Stl , Minny , Nashville , Charlotte , Indy ect ? Be good to make comparisons.

Agree with a poster above re LA .. it's underated big time ..and also NYC is indeed on a different planet. :cheers:


----------



## dendenden

012-Denver by sonriks4, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

isaidso said:


> n that Portland photo, is it Oregon on the left and Washington across the bridge? :dunno:


No, its Oregon on both sides.
*
Richmond *


city center by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Raleigh*


Raleigh Skyline by Neechi Mosha, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Other countries...

*Tegucigalpa*


_MG_6032 by BID Ciudades Emergentes, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Acapulco*


muelle en ruinas y skyline by Edson Santana, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*


santo-domingo-46 by wilfo bueno, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

jetmty1 said:


> The problem is that there is not a show of intention by angelinos to centralize its city, LA is the largest sprawl in the world ., still not signs of na urgently needed verticality/density here


Los Angeles is sprawling, yes, but it's also very dense. It has a density of 8,600 people per square mile. That's quite dense. 

And of Los Angeles' 469 square miles, 105 are in the very sparsely populated Westridge/Topanga Mountains area which has 200,000 people. In effect, LA has 3.8 million people in 360 square miles. That's 10,500 people per square mile, which ranks way above average in the U.S.


----------



## Hudson11

PsyLock said:


> No, its Oregon on both sides.
> *
> Richmond *
> 
> 
> city center by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


the fugly striped midrise in the foreground will soon be redeveloped into a highrise (maybe two)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, MA*


Boston by HobbySharmaTV, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

isaidso said:


> ^^ Mexico City is shaping up nicely. How tall will that one under construction be?


Its not Mexico City, thats Monterrey in North Mexico, the tallest is 280 meters with its crown soon to be put in place


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Support your City by Shutter Spy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

skyline by darwin dookie, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

PsyLock said:


> *Las Vegas*
> 
> 
> 160603-AerialView-080241 by Susan Johnston, on Flickr


Las Vegas almost looks like a real city in this picture.


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver, The Pacific Northwest*


The Blue Hour by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Evening Skyline by Harry T, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Seattle, The Pacific Northwest*


Dream Weaver by Stephen Kacirek, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Portland, The Pacific Northwest*


Early morning fog by Patrick Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Manitopiaaa said:


> Los Angeles is sprawling, yes, but it's also very dense. It has a density of 8,600 people per square mile. That's quite dense.
> 
> And of Los Angeles' 469 square miles, 105 are in the very sparsely populated Westridge/Topanga Mountains area which has 200,000 people. In effect, LA has 3.8 million people in 360 square miles. That's 10,500 people per square mile, which ranks way above average in the U.S.


As a city LA is amazing: weather, beach, Mountains...entertainment
Its downtown is dense and tall almost strcitly office buildings, I think because of its population the city can handle a residential, vertical , cluster similar to other big cities, like To, Vancouver, chicago, miami....specially in the area between downtown, and santa monica, in fact there is a cluster of buildings in / around this area.(century city) which could easily house tall and luxurious complex towers.


----------



## PsyLock

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh, PA: Downtown skyline viewed from a helicopter looking west; Allegheny River at right & Monongahela River at left by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Back Bay, Boston

The Boston skyline, mid morning. by Pearce Levrais, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

First summer sunset painted the night sky over New York orange tonight. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

New York City from above (UHD Panorama) by remizik, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Central Park Reflections by Aanarav Sareen, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Detroit*


Belle Isle by Tricia Lynne, on Flickr


----------



## Quantore

Wow nice pictures!


----------



## PsyLock

*Dallas*


2016.06.10 Dallas-10 by Teddie Bridget Proctor, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Salt Lake City*


Salt Lake City Twilight by Brandon Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Des Moines*


Walking around Des Moines by desquiliano, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Omaha*


Road2Omaha by Jesse Attanasio, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

more random cities

*Birmingham *


232232023 by tigercop2k3, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Minneapolis, MN*

Home Away From Home by Emmanuel Canaan, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Downtown Miami by farzad_lameh, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Calgary Evening Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BG78EXygcAI/?taken-by=patrouilleur23









https://www.instagram.com/p/BG98xFwIXHM/?taken-by=nico_godineau









https://www.instagram.com/p/BG-tyzEO7cY/?taken-by=kelseylitwin









https://www.instagram.com/p/BHCxukMDroV/?tagged=livemontreal


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Toronto | 5/21/2016 by Bryon O'Neill, on Flickr

*Toronto taken from Hamilton with a telephoto*









Toronto Mountain from the Hamilton Mountain by FotografTGG, on Twitter


----------



## Xicano

brickellresidence said:


> *Monterrey, Mexico*



:applause:

The Torre Insignia should add greatly to the skyline. Monterrey is very impressive because it has only begun its skyline in 10 years it could be top 5 in NA!


----------



## Xicano

Guadalajara is shaping up Nicely


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Blood in the Water 62816 by Greg Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

I think NY should be excluded from this thread ... because: :drool: :lol:


Manhattan Skyline by Denise Aerielle, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


San Francisco City Skyline by Serendigity, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Rainbow Spire by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

View of Downtown Seattle from Ella Bailey Park by Tiffany Von Arnim, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Heir to the tallest by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Xicano

Oaktown !! Oakland CA


----------



## Xicano

Sacramento


----------



## Xicano

Reno


----------



## Xicano

San Jose Silicon Valley


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Skyline by merripat, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Xicano said:


> :applause:
> 
> The Torre Insignia should add greatly to the skyline. Monterrey is very impressive because it has only begun its skyline in 10 years it could be top 5 in NA!


330 m Insignia is still a way long run, but at least a 280 mts (in the picture) a 281 mts (prep) and a 230m (prep) are on its way


----------



## Xicano

jetmty1 said:


> 330 m Insignia is still a way long run, but at least a 280 mts (in the picture) a 281 mts (prep) and a 230m (prep) are on its way


Awesome! Do you have links to the progress of the 281 and 230 ones?


----------



## dendenden

Hudson11 said:


> *Denver*
> 
> 
> Denver Skyline by merripat, on Flickr


Just look at the center of Downtown Denver! it is BEGGING! SCREAMING! for a signature tower!


----------



## Paolo98.To

*MIAMI* 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiboy/24244598689/in/[email protected]/

172828815


----------



## ainvan

New York City by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Still my #1 favourite!


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## BrickellResidence

Xicano said:


> Awesome! Do you have links to the progress of the 281 and 230 ones?


yeah sure,

Torre Obispado +280m (height increase announced)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893701&page=18

Torre Metropolitan III 230m

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438996&page=117


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Canada Day Fireworks Over Toronto by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That Toronto shot is *A W E S O M E ! ! ! *


----------



## Hudson11

Canada deh?

*San Diego*


Panoramic view of San Diego Bay and City Skyline - San Diego CA by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

ainvan said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> Canada Day Fireworks Over Toronto by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr




Happy Canada Day!!! :carrot:


----------



## g.r.e.g.

*Minneapolis - USA*


Minneapolis Downtown by ruimc77, no Flickr​


----------



## g.r.e.g.

*Miami - USA*


Miami Skyline by ruimc77, no Flickr


Miami cloudy morning by ruimc77, no Flickr​


----------



## g.r.e.g.

*Detroit - USA*


Dowtown Detroit by ruimc77, no Flickr


Aerial Detroit and Windsor by ruimc77, no Flickr​


----------



## g.r.e.g.

*Denver - USA*


Denver Sunset by ruimc77, no Flickr​


----------



## Xicano

brickellresidence said:


> yeah sure,
> 
> Torre Obispado +280m (height increase announced)
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893701&page=18
> 
> Torre Metropolitan III 230m
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438996&page=117


Gracias :banana:


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Calgary Skyline by Ernest Ariola, on Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g.

*Salt Lake City - USA*


Salt Lake City by ruimc77, no Flickr​


----------



## g.r.e.g.

*Atlanta - USA*


Atlanta Downtown by ruimc77, no Flickr​


----------



## g.r.e.g.

*New York City - USA*


Saudia Airlines B773 (JFK) by ruimc77, no Flickr​


----------



## scarer




----------



## jetmty1

^^ monterrey, 

btw, calgary itz an amazing skyline for its population, probabaly the best _per capita_ skyline in NA , the worst skyline according to the size of its metro area , in my opinion phoenix.


----------



## linum

New York.

The end.


----------



## Taller Better

^^It is my favourite, too, but the title of the thread is: "Best North American Skyline*s*", meaning more than just one. Otherwise it would just be a thread about New York's skyline! :yes:


----------



## scarer

Taller said:


> ^^It is my favourite, too, but the title of the thread is: "Best North American Skyline*s*", meaning more than just one. Otherwise it would just be a thread about New York's skyline! :yes:


I can´t show a skyline because in monterrey the skyline is short


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ it doesn't matter, it HAS a skyline

*Mexico City*

By Santiago Arau


----------



## isaidso

scarer said:


> I can´t show a skyline because in monterrey the skyline is short


You may feel it doesn't belong but it's still nice to see the smaller skylines that are early on in their development. It's not like you're dumping 10 photos of it every page. Post some Monterrey pics. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to see. 

Personally, I think it's great that we're seeing more entries from countries that historically haven't built tall.


----------



## isaidso

Gregory Luiz said:


> *Salt Lake City - USA*
> 
> 
> Salt Lake City by ruimc77, no Flickr​


Neat. A little off topic but what makes the soil red? You just don't see that in Canada, PEI excluded. (PEI has reddish brown soil.)


----------



## BrickellResidence

scarer said:


> I can´t show a skyline because in monterrey the skyline is short


and for its tallest as 280 meters, not short at all....


----------



## ainvan

High Line Theatre by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

777 Tower in DTLA ©Thomas Roberts by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Boston by pravit lamor, on Flickr


20160619-201944 by jwardell, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Oddly, I've still not visited Buffalo despite living in Toronto for 15 years now.


----------



## ()_T

*Austin*

Lady Bird Paradise by Rock Studios, on Flickr

Congress Skyline by Rock Studios, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

isaidso said:


> Oddly, I've still not visited Buffalo despite living in Toronto for 15 years now.


I passed Buffalo several times on the way to Buffalo airport, but I've never visited downtown Buffalo. 
I should stop by next time. I'm a history and WW2 buff, and that Buffalo naval museum looks interesting.


----------



## Taller Better

I've been there a number of times and it has improved immensely over the last generation. I'd recommend a visit for anyone in the vicinity as there is some interesting old office building architecture and a top notch art gallery there; the Albright–Knox. Plus it is hard to get chicken wings better anywhere than the original Anchor Bar! kay:


----------



## ()_T

*Houston*









*https://www.facebook.com/Market-Square-Tower-766821583419455/*

Air Station Houston Centennial Helicopter by Coast Guard News, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Austin has good bones and Houston kinda reminded me of LA in that picture with the linear multi-clusters.


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> I passed Buffalo several times on the way to Buffalo airport, but I've never visited downtown Buffalo.
> I should stop by next time. I'm a history and WW2 buff, and that Buffalo naval museum looks interesting.


I saw a documentary on PBS about the park system in Buffalo. Most of it was built a century ago and thanks to a guy named Olmsted. He pioneered the idea of a city in a park. It sounds unremarkable today but it wasn't how things were done back then. Much of it has survived and given the city a legacy that remains to this day. Buffalo is considered by many to be one of the best planned cities in the United States. I think there are Olmsted tours offered in the summer.

*Olmsted's legacy greenery in Buffalo*









*Olmsted's legacy greenery in Boston*


----------



## DUBAI10000

In my opinion NYC is the best skyline in North America with Chicago and Miami coming in second and third. However below are pictures of where I live in New England. The first photo is of Fall River a city of 80,000 people and is fairly poor and has no culture however the second picture is of Providence a city of 180,000 people that is just a 20 minute drive away. providence is much more cultural, fancy and clean. Providence is a modern and elegant city in Rhode Island with tons of nice restaurants and historic architecture. The last photo is of Boston which everybody already knows Boston is about an hour drive from where I live. So I figured i might as well show you all my regional area, skyscraper wise Atleast.


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


by pornhashtag.com by pornhashtag, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

isaidso said:


> I saw a documentary on PBS about the park system in Buffalo. Most of it was built a century ago and thanks to a guy named Olmsted. He pioneered the idea of a city in a park. It sounds unremarkable today but it wasn't how things were done back then. Much of it has survived and given the city a legacy that remains to this day. Buffalo is considered by many to be one of the best planned cities in the United States. I think there are Olmsted tours offered in the summer.


He was one of the most influential landscape architects. He co-designed Central Park in NYC, and also designed Parc du Mont-Royal in Montréal.

*Parc du Mont-Royal*








https://www.facebook.com/montrealvision/photos/a.1515831798743288.1073741828.1515820675411067/1648101075516359/?type=3&theater


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*









Aerial San Francisco (DSC03689) by Michael Lee, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

New York is the clear winner here, but I wish more North American skylines would develop like they are all over Asia!


----------



## ainvan

^^Where have you been? I've posted that pic, scroll up/down to post #7300 

Asia has 4-5 billion people while NA has 400-500 million people. 
I think Asian skylines will keep growing like crazy with recent industrialization and urbanization.


----------



## isaidso

That's what I was about to say. North America doesn't have the population to match Asia toe to toe. With the exception of Dubai and KL, those huge Asian skylines are almost all in mega cities. They have huge demand for residential, office, etc. In north America there are just 3 mega cities: New York, Mexico City, and Los Angeles.


----------



## Cirro Cirrus

DZH22 said:


> Boston from flickr


Great pic. 

I used to live in one of high rise buildings shown at the other side of the river. In fact I can see my window. Best view I ever had.


----------



## Vergelf

*Miami*
Island Gardens Deep Harbor Marina - Miami by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## DUBAI10000

Los Angeles isn't even close to as large of a mega city as New York, New York City has a population of 8.45M within an area of 305 square miles. Los Angeles has a population of 3.45 M within an area of 503 square miles this makes La's density 7,500 people per square mile and New York Cities density 28,000 per square mile.


----------



## isaidso

DUBAI10000 said:


> Los Angeles isn't even close to as large of a mega city as New York, New York City has a population of 8.45M within an area of 305 square miles. Los Angeles has a population of 3.45 M within an area of 503 square miles this makes La's density 7,500 people per square mile and New York Cities density 28,000 per square mile.


It's best to use metro population as that's the actual population base that fuels demand for residential, office, etc. Cities are just political boundaries and often give one a distorted view of how many people actually live in a place. Before amalgamation the City of Toronto only had 650,000 people, for instance. The day after amalgamation, the City of Toronto had 2.7 million. The actual population in and around Toronto (Greater Toronto - Hamilton) is closer to 7.4 million.

A more accurate figure for New York is 22 million. For Los Angeles it's 18 million.


----------



## DZH22

Boston definitely looks its most impressive from above. Here's hoping the boom holds up for a few more years.

Helicopter Over Boston by Nicholas Tenhue, on Flickr

20160619-201758 by jwardell, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Sleepless in ...


Seattle Skyline With Mt Rainier by Tony D. Locke, MM, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Long Island City*


LIC | SKYLINE by roccocell, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


_35_0775 by Amanda Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## aceflamingo26

Da ATL


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Seattle by Susie, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

MONTERREY


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver, BC, Canada by Kim Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Brooklyn, NY* from the new Governor's Island park.
:cheers:


streetscapeer said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brooklyn, NY*


Downtown Brooklyn by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ Atrociously ugly unfortunately. Brooklyn's skyline was better 75 years ago than it is today hno: Hopefully 66 DeKalb changes things.


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver, BC*









http://www.mikestewart.ca/cambie-35th-easy-condo-living-next-to-vancouvers-queen-elizabeth-park-pricing-floor-plans-to-come









http://vincechow.ca/photos/vancouver-skyline-morning-evening/


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal, QC*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BHlX4h5hLnf/?taken-by=douglasairaerialphotography









https://www.instagram.com/p/BDZjqekymQT/?taken-by=douglasairaerialphotography


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary, AB*









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cn1zO3mUIAAKd-m.jpg:large


----------



## ainvan

isaidso said:


> *Vancouver, BC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mikestewart.ca/cambie-35th-easy-condo-living-next-to-vancouvers-queen-elizabeth-park-pricing-floor-plans-to-come


Thanks for posting pics of Vancouver, love this pic! Summertime, and the livin' is easy


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> Thanks for posting pics of Vancouver, love this pic! Summertime, and the livin' is easy


It's one of those photos that stand out. Unfortunately, I've still not made it to Vancouver. I only got as far west as Kelowna. The Lower Mainland, Newfoundland, and the North are on my bucket list and the only major places in Canada I've not been.


----------



## DCFC1

NYC is the winner


----------



## DCFC1

Loving American cities as I do .. 

and without wishing to offend anyone who takes the time and trouble to post stuff on here 


I would like to see more of American cities like Rochester and Richmond , Hartford and Omaha ect .. 


There's a tendency to become blinkered regarding aesthetics and I see this happening here .. A mine is bigger than yours scenario ... 


This thread is bigger and better than that . 


Let's go for more diversity . 


Toronto is cool .. 


Sacramento is cool .. 


You can prefer either ... 


I just would like to see more variety in pics on here re American cities .. no big deal really .. 







I mean this with the greatest respect ...


----------



## Taller Better

^^ And again, with all due respect, please feel free to join the group and post some photos of these cities! The thread is about "Best North American Skylines", so source some, upload them and
post them here. It entails a bit of work to post photos here, so be aware it will involve some effort to post, just like everyone else goes through. In the end it will be far more rewarding for you to
actually contribute to the group's output rather than always asking others to do it! Google is our friend! :yes:


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*









Courtesy of canadamaps









Courtesy of cutravel


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey from way above


----------



## Vergelf

*Chicago*
Ashland-Lake CTA Station by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## StoJa9

DCFC1 said:


> Loving American cities as I do ..
> 
> and without wishing to offend anyone who takes the time and trouble to post stuff on here
> 
> 
> I would like to see more of American cities like Rochester and Richmond , Hartford and Omaha ect ..
> 
> 
> There's a tendency to become blinkered regarding aesthetics and I see this happening here .. A mine is bigger than yours scenario ...
> 
> 
> This thread is bigger and better than that .
> 
> 
> Let's go for more diversity .
> 
> 
> Toronto is cool ..
> 
> 
> Sacramento is cool ..
> 
> 
> You can prefer either ...
> 
> 
> I just would like to see more variety in pics on here re American cities .. no big deal really ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this with the greatest respect ...


This is getting ridiculous. People, he's simply trolling us at this point. It's the same rhetoric posted almost every day. :bash:


----------



## Taller Better

Agreed. It has to stop. The quality of any thread is down to the participation of _all_ its members. If we don't make any effort to contribute photos of our own, we must either put up with the favourite cities and choices of others, or move on to a different section. 

There is more to participating than asking others to do the work for us! So, let's all move on and enjoy more photos!


----------



## Vergelf

What's wrong about discussing stuff? I feel like these threads have too many photos and not enough actual discussion. It's "DISCUSS" in the subject after all.


----------



## TM_Germany

There's nothing wrong with discussing, but DCFC1 didn't discuss, he was just complaining that others uploaded too many pictures of the cities that they liked instead of cities that he would like to see. Why it didn't occur to him to do that himself, I don't know.


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston's Theatre Disctrict by David Valdez, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Vergelf said:


> What's wrong about discussing stuff? I feel like these threads have too many photos and not enough actual discussion. It's "DISCUSS" in the subject after all.


Discussion is not the problem here and of course we would love more discussion. The demands were not for more discussion.... or even for any discussion at all, but rather just continued complaints by the same member (who has not actually posted any photos in this thread) in a_ number _of photo threads about the cities chosen by other members as their favourite skylines, and what apparently was not being posted. I deleted a dozen or so comments the other day that were not as polite and pleasant. Repeatedly people, myself included, have suggested that if members are not happy with the photos they are seeing, they should make the effort like everyone else to post some pictures themselves rather than complain about what is being posted. This suggestion apparently fell on deaf ears. 

Similarly, if people want more discussion, they have to make the effort to contribute some discussion themselves to get the ball rolling, rather than just complaining others don't discuss enough. Unless they discuss things themselves they are not contributing to a solution! 

Hopefully, we can now get back to posting photos, and discussing them if people want to. That is what the thread is all about!


----------



## StoJa9

Vergelf said:


> What's wrong about discussing stuff? I feel like these threads have too many photos and not enough actual discussion. It's "DISCUSS" in the subject after all.


What part of posting, almost every day, "you guys suck! you post the same cities every day! post these ones that I like!"...is "discussing?"


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## isaidso

I hope Mexico City keeps this up. It's surely destined to be one of the best in America within 15-20 years.


----------



## PsyLock

*Baltimore*


EHB_7389 by Edward Blake, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*New Orleans*


At the Bottom of Everything by fuzzy_dunlop_nola, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Tampa *


Iconic skyline as seen from the water. That was before the storms started dropping electricity from the sky. by EL_KAB0NG, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Kansas City*


Union Station by pilot.henry, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

isaidso said:


> I hope Mexico City keeps this up. It's surely destined to be one of the best in America within 15-20 years.


Mexico City is barely at the beginning of its construction boom.... with a few +200m and 3 supertalls on the way for that skyline! :banana:


----------



## Taller Better

Is Mexico City's population expanding at a high rate?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jersey City, NJ*


JERSEY CITY. by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr


----------



## Yörch1

Taller said:


> Is Mexico City's population expanding at a high rate?


Not really... From 2010 to 2005 it grew only 0.7%. From 2005 to 2010 0.3%.

BUT, population is kind of "improving". The city is getting more expensive to live in and the job market is becoming much more specialized.


----------



## DCFC1

StoJa9 said:


> This is getting ridiculous. People, he's simply trolling us at this point. It's the same rhetoric posted almost every day. :bash:



Er 


Every day ??? lol 


You check my post count and attendance stats in this place .. 


:cheers::lol:


----------



## DCFC1

Taller said:


> Agreed. It has to stop. The quality of any thread is down to the participation of _all_ its members. If we don't make any effort to contribute photos of our own, we must either put up with the favourite cities and choices of others, or move on to a different section.
> 
> There is more to participating than asking others to do the work for us! So, let's all move on and enjoy more photos!



Well You've accused me of SPAMMING which when you check back on my post count makes you look a bit silly .. 


You've got YOUR agenda ... and YOU are in the DRIVING SEAT ..... 



For me ... 



I'm open to democratic discussion of anything posted on this site ... 




And as for SPAMMING ... check out some of the obsessives re the pics being uploaded ... lol lol


----------



## Nouvellecosse

^ Instead of wasting time arguing, just post some damn pictures!! It's free!! 

You can go on dozens of sites and find pictures of the places you want to see featured, and the vast majority of the sites will allow you to post them on forums as long as you properly cite them, don't hotlink (steal bandwidth), and aren't using them commercially. There are also free image hosts where you can post the found images to avoid having to hotlink (although some sites like Flickr don't even seem to mind that).


----------



## PsyLock

Miami Port Sunrise by Brook Ward, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Central Skies by Steve Reese, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

CDMX


----------



## DCFC1

PsyLock said:


> *Cleveland*
> 
> 
> Cleveland Skyline by Andy Chan, on Flickr



Cool pic of Cleveland :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

Here's my top ten American cities unknown on this site 


1. Rochester 

2. Sacramento

3. Omaha

4. Richmond

5. Louisville

6. St Louis

7. Portland

8. Detroit

9. Salt Lake City

10. Columbus

:cheers:


----------



## joseph_uk86

I'm planning to visit Canada this year. I hope I could find a hotel for my accommodation with a nice view of a city


----------



## isaidso

joseph_uk86 said:


> I'm planning to visit Canada this year. I hope I could find a hotel for my accommodation with a nice view of a city


There are numerous hotel room views on offer but it depends on what type of view you want. To get a good overall view of the skyline one needs to be at one end of it look towards the other end. If you're in the south of downtown where the CBD is located you'd want a room facing north ....unless you want views of the lake, islands, perhaps CN Tower.

At the northern end of downtown is Yorkville. It's the high end shopping district of Toronto; one might want to look into the Park Hyatt Toronto. You'd need a room near the top floor and one facing south. It could be taller but there's nothing tall in front of it so you get fairly unobstructed views.

*View looking south from rooftop patio, Park Hyatt*









The Grand is a lot further south and off to the east (10 minute walk from Yonge Street). Not sure what kind of hotel it is but this is the view looking southwest from its roof top.










The Ritz-Carlton is more in the thick of it so you get views like this to the northeast. Btw, the tall glass building on the right is the Shangri-La Hotel (only the bottom third is hotel) and the 2 short concrete 70s buildings to the right of that would be the Hilton and the Sheraton. Not sure they're high enough to afford a good view as buildings are packed pretty tight around there. You might just get a view of the buildings across the street. Trump is like that too.


----------



## phamlinhbnm

i think 'best' can mean a lot of things. New York is certainly the biggest, Chicago is certainly the tallest, but best is more just people's personal opinions. A lot of people prefer an extremely dense core, which neither New York or Chicago have.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Neither NY nor Chicago have an extremely dense core? Which North American cities do you feel have denser cores than them?

Come to think of it, which _world_ cities have denser cores than them?


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

phamlinhbnm said:


> i think 'best' can mean a lot of things. New York is certainly the biggest, Chicago is certainly the tallest, but best is more just people's personal opinions. A lot of people prefer an extremely dense core, which neither New York or Chicago have.


Yup please enlighten me.What do you mean by densest core aside from NY and Chicago?


----------



## DCFC1

Here's my top ten cities in the US which never get a look in on this and are not Toronto/ Chicago/NYC or Boston .. 


1. Nashville

2. Salt Lake City

3. Buffalo

4. Sacramento

5. Rochester

6. Louisville

7. St Louis

8. Tampa

9. Portland

10. Cincinnatti


----------



## Hudson11

*Cincinnati*


P8_S1_Bartoszek by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Providence*


Providence Skyline by Jeremy Mularella, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Hartford*


IMG_2990 by Gordon Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Indianapolis*


Indianapolis Skyline by MCC_Indianapolis, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*San Francisco
*

Port View Park, Oakland by Katie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


IMG_2270 by Samson's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*

by erick

DSC00674 by in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis 

Minneapolis, Minnesota by AboveTheNorm, auf Flickr


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

Santa Fe District, Mexico City 


MEZCAL said:


> CDMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: C13 Studio*​


----------



## JuanPaulo

Why are the Mexico City pictures always low resolution? Aren't there any good pictures of this fantastic skyline?


----------



## A Chicagoan

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Toronto
4. Seattle
5. Los Angeles
6. Houston
7. San Francisco
8. Miami
9. Vancouver
10. Dallas

Honestly, I'm not sure about anything after the first three.


----------



## Hudson11

*Brooklyn*


Downtown Brooklyn Aerial Photo in NYC by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

Nouvellecosse said:


> Neither NY nor Chicago have an extremely dense core? Which North American cities do you feel have denser cores than them?
> 
> Come to think of it, which _world_ cities have denser cores than them?


Hong Kong is significantly denser than New York, for starters. Comparable cities in terms of density off the top of my head would be:


New York: Tokyo, Seoul, Shanghai, Beijing, Bangkok
Chicago: Paris, Toronto, Melbourne, Singapore, San Francisco
Honestly, Chicago isn't _that_ dense, but its skyline is highly centralised. Toronto's rate of growth in the core will result in it surpassing Chicago over the next decade at a conservative estimate.


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Skyline From Lookout Mountain by Bob Russell, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*edit*

Did not notice that Hudson11 had beat me to post the aerial picture of Brooklyn kay:


----------



## PsyLock

Brooklyn actually looks pretty nice in that aerial. Very green. At first glance I thought it was anywhere but NYC!


----------



## hacci

JuanPaulo said:


> Why are the Mexico City pictures always low resolution? Aren't there any good pictures of this fantastic skyline?



There's too many but they don't bring them here.


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Panoramic view of the skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. from across the Atlantic Ocean. by jorge molina, on Flickr


Panoramic view of the skyline of Miami, Florida U.S.A., The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Houston*










@7thframe via Instagram


----------



## bodegavendetta

Maybe it's just me but I can't get over how much Brooklyn reminds me of Philadelphia. The skylines are roughly the same size, the proximity of townhouses to downtown, the piers, etc.


----------



## Taller Better

nice photos of the Toronto Islands...




Arkitexture said:


> Toronto Skyline by Nikhil Khade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Toronto Skyline by Nikhil Khade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Toronto Skyline by Rebecca Dale, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Postcard of Toronto by Daniel Bissill, on Flickr






and one of those areas that wasn't there ten years ago:






Arkitexture said:


> Tdot's Newest Skyscraper Cluster by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

A Chicagoan said:


> 1. Chicago
> 2. New York
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Seattle
> 5. Los Angeles
> 6. Houston
> 7. San Francisco
> 8. Miami
> 9. Vancouver
> 10. Dallas
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure about anything after the first three.




But you made sure Chicago was top :lol::lol:


Why bother with a "top ten" then ?? 


Honestly...... lol


----------



## Taller Better

^^ So? It's his list of his favourite skylines in North America, which is what this thread is about. You've repeatedly listed London as your favourite European skyline _loads _of times in other threads. 
What's the difference? Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## TheIllinoisan

DCFC1 said:


> But you made sure Chicago was top :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> Why bother with a "top ten" then ??
> 
> 
> Honestly...... lol


Because there are nine other spots in a top ten list? Theres nothing wrong with thinking that Chicago has the nicest skyline in North America. One could certainly make a strong argument in favor of that statement. Your post really makes no sense...


----------



## Taller Better

I think there are rather a lot of people who find Chicago's skyline to be the best in North America. :dunno:


----------



## StoJa9

DCFC1 is just being a prick. Can't blame him really, it's the only thing he knows how to do. Every post is an antagonistic, whiny, bitchfest.


----------



## ()_T

*Calgary*

Calgary evening skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## ILTarantino

1) Chicago
2) New York
3) Toronto
4) Philadelphia
5) Calgary
6) Miami
7) San Francisco
8) Seattle
9) Los Angeles
10) Houston


----------



## bodegavendetta

Making a top 10 for North America feels like a nearly pointless exercise because it's so subjective (even the top 3), but I'll make an attempt anyway. 

1. NYC. Hometown bias here, admittedly. Messier than Chicago but we've got the scale and more architectural icons on our side.

2. Chicago. Clean, classic, tall.

3. Toronto. Already quite big and growing. All the new construction makes it feel relatively modern and exciting.

4. Philadelphia. Decent size, good mix of styles and eras, nice apex in the skyline's shape, and new construction on both sides of the river has raised its profile.

5. Mexico City. Probably the most eye-catching new high rise architecture in NA right now, so points for that.

6. Seattle. Good size, nice shape, photographs well. I love Columbia Tower and Smith Tower.

7. Calgary. High quality and futuristic look, though probably without The Bow it would be pretty forgettable. 

8. Los Angeles. I like that it's both bland and iconic at the same time. Deceivingly large, too. Might deserve to be higher up.

9. Montreal. Old school in a good way, feels established.

10. Minneapolis/Miami/Boston/Vancouver/San Francisco/Cleveland/Pittsburgh/Houston, pick your poison. Honestly any of these could argued to be listed higher.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice mix and interesting reasoning! kay:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Guadalajara, Jalisco*

panoramica guadalajara by ismael go, en Flickr

*Monterrey, Nuevo Leon*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Took this today, Vancouver

20160814_131919 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Prot7 said:


> *México City​*
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish
> 
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish
> 
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish
> 
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish
> 
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish
> 
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish​


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City*
> 
> subir imagenes gratis


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## PsyLock

*Philadelphia*


Philadelphia Skyline by Peter Brown, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline Reflection Effect 1 2016-08-10 by Adam, on Flickr


Philadelphia by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Seattle
*

Density!


Seattle by Greg Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Miami*


Miami downtown by rioclio, on Flickr


----------



## TrekRo9

*San Diego*


San Diego Sunrise by Beau Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Charlotte*

Charlotte by Carl Clegg, on Flickr

Charlotte_CS-107 by Scott Strange, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guadalajara, JA*


Guadalajara, México by Luis Romo Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BJDvw3dBdVd/?tagged=montreal


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Toronto Downtown by nadeem, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*New Orleans*


New Orleans Skyline by kelly S, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh, PA by Eric Haake, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Denver*


#denver #skyline by Bill Oldham, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, Mexico*


those mountains


----------



## ainvan

*Quebec City*


QuébeccebécA9up par Emmanuel Coveney, sur 500px


_FXC2610-Edit by John Su, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

geoking66 said:


> Hong Kong is significantly denser than New York, for starters. Comparable cities in terms of density off the top of my head would be:
> 
> 
> New York: Tokyo, Seoul, Shanghai, Beijing, Bangkok
> Chicago: Paris, Toronto, Melbourne, Singapore, San Francisco
> Honestly, Chicago isn't _that_ dense, but its skyline is highly centralised. Toronto's rate of growth in the core will result in it surpassing Chicago over the next decade at a conservative estimate.


The poster you quoted mentioned the city core, not the entire city. New York and Chicago possess the first and second largest central business districts in the world, respectively. Tokyo and Seoul are denser than New York when you compare the entire cities, but the central business district of New York, during the work week when millions of people are occupying the office buildings, is the most densely populated piece of land in the entire world. And in speaking of Chicago and Toronto, Chicago has a significantly larger and denser central business district than Toronto. And until Toronto builds tens of millions more square feet of office space, the Chicago Loop will continue to remain much larger than any business district in Toronto.


----------



## isaidso

TheIllinoisan said:


> The poster you quoted mentioned the city core, not the entire city. New York and Chicago possess the first and second largest central business districts in the world, respectively.


New York's might be largest but I'd be surprised if Chicago's was #2. Globally a number of other cities have more square feet of office space. Chicago isn't even 2nd in the US, Washington is.



TheIllinoisan said:


> And in speaking of Chicago and Toronto, Chicago has a significantly larger and denser central business district than Toronto. And until Toronto builds tens of millions more square feet of office space, the Chicago Loop will continue to remain much larger than any business district in Toronto.


I'd go have a closer look. There's currently 6.9 million square feet of office space under construction in Toronto; 4.2 million of it downtown. With the lowest office vacancy rate in north America a ton more is coming down the pipe.


----------



## PsyLock

*Oakland & San Francisco*


Golden State by Joe Parks, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Bellevue*


Bellevue From Coleman Park II. jpg by Kat Crowley-York, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Portland
*

Downtown Portland by Eric Prado, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Denver*

P8_S8_Bartoszek by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Geneva Lake aerial tour 50 by opacity, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*TO*


P1050064 by geoff dude, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Seattle Washington in a Nutshell by Dylan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


IMG_0409 by kutekappa1911, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Downtown Boston by Tom Berrigan, on Flickr

Boston Skyline From Our Roofdeck by Dennis Caruana, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


20160522-_MG_0765 by teaganmccanny, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City*


New York City (NYC), Empire State, USA by Ale Natiq, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Surrealplaces said:


> Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Unexpectedly good density in Calgary :cheers:


----------



## Sheema

Is there a height restriction in San Francisco ?


----------



## bodegavendetta

Manhattan and Long Island City









Manhattan by Dan Marcy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

San Francisco from Twin Peaks by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Detroit, MI*


DSC_1656 by ramiz toma, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Nice to see a little love for Detroit! kay:


----------



## DZH22

Austin from flickr

DSC03692 by Shiva Shenoy, on Flickr

Austin Skyline at Sunset (Panoramic) by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Montreal from flickr

montreal-skyline-05_29288342445_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Boston from above by Evan Jacobsen, on Flickr

Boston [5472 x 2901] OC by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Richmond from flickr

Aerials by Virginia Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Ultra dense Baltimore from flickr

Patapsco River in downtown Baltimore by Chesapeake Bay Program, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Some of this pictures are great but they are too large. Please keep them at 1600 pixels max so the thread does not become too heavy kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Vancouver, Canada by Boris Perlin, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

*Guadalajara, Jalisco.*

Skyline de Guadalajara, México by Luis Romo, en Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Baltimore has an underrated skyline. It really needs one or two 180-200m buildings to give it a good focal point, though. Especially considering how dense it is.


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Downtaown Calgary from Bow trail sun is setting by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Calgary is drool worthy but that observation tower looks like a red barn on a stick.


----------



## ()_T

*Dallas, Tx*

Dallas "Cotton Candy" Skyline Sunset by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

ainvan said:


> *Calgary*
> 
> 
> Downtaown Calgary from Bow trail sun is setting by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


is that a guy, on a bike, on a freeway?


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

True ! Dendenden, Den den den:lol:, it's an " American Werewolf in Calgary " trying to escape Calgary, Canada " A" on a Bicycle alright, :nuts:!! 
Yes it is Our SSC Friendly Family SSC Brother and/or SSC Sister , and SSC friend , It's an American trying to ride his bicycle back to the U.S.A.:banana: on the wrong side of the road probably drunk, LOL, so when he gets to Border Patrol, no one will notice Him or/ her coming from Behind to dash across the Border of the Untied States from Canada, " A " :cheers:


dendenden said:


> is that a guy, on a bike, on a freeway?


----------



## Hudson11

sprawling *Brooklyn, NYC*


Manhattan Bridge by Sam, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

Sheema said:


> Is there a height restriction in San Francisco ?


Yeah. The entire city has had various height limits passed over the course of the past several decades. The outer neighborhoods were limited mostly to 40'-50' while downtown was limited to the 100'-600' range, depending on where you are...similar restrictions were passed throughout the entire metro area...and people wonder why we ended up with a giant housing shortage. 

There's been a lot of up-zoning over the past decade though, mostly in downtown, and largely in a spotty manner. So some sites that used to be limited to say 200' got raised to say, 400', some that used to be limited to 500' got raised to 800' or 1,000', etc (which is to roof level. Crowns and spires can exceed the limit).


----------



## isaidso

PsyLock said:


> Calgary is drool worthy but that observation tower looks like a red barn on a stick.


It's uglier the closer you get to it. Calgary should consider tearing it down and building a proper landmark that better reflects the city its become and the city it aspires to be. 

There may be some sentimental attachment to the Calgary Tower but it really is a turd.


----------



## Taller Better

It looks like the KFC bucket on a pole used for advertising!


----------



## isaidso

Yep, all that's missing is a KFC outlet underneath it. There's a business opportunity there somewhere. :hmm:


----------



## jetmty1

City of Monterrey:


----------



## Kænugаrður

*NYC*









https://photographers.ua/photo/clouds-nyc-sun-sunset-water-manhattan-1022323/


----------



## PsyLock

*Dallas*


Dallas Tx. by bee Rome, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Edmonton*



Summer Sunset by Mack Male, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Philadelphia* :applause:


IMG_2686 by Michael W Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*San Francisco*


San Fransisco by Alyssa Drabik, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Seattle* :cheers:


P1011840 by Kevin Ryser, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

A view east from Aurelian, 833 N Clark by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Los Angeles, CA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/saintx/29430023665


----------



## Bobdreamz

Taller said:


> It looks like the KFC bucket on a pole used for advertising!


:lol:

That being said Calgary does have a impressive skyline though.


----------



## Bobdreamz

*The backsides of skylines we don't usually see*

*Denver*









https://c2.staticflickr.com/9/8613/28278598433_5dd3eba78b_h.jpg

*Chicago*









https://c8.staticflickr.com/9/8274/29066888911_56253690eb_h.jpg

*both impressive!*

and now for the *backside* non-waterfront views of Miami :

This view is from the Airport which is 5 miles | 8.05 Km west of downtown Miami hence no supertalls yet due to the FAA !








https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1544/23854385723_5fcd23bc76_o.jpg

^ Sunrise









https://cdn-standard.discourse.org/...f019690598cbb522090db812a7e5fbc_1_690x388.jpg

Mass transit line leaving the Airport towards downtown / Brickell :









http://motrlt.com/wp-content/upload...rning-May-9-2012-photo-credit-Jill-Browne.jpg

Views from the Little Havana | Coconut Grove neighborhoods :









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...g/1024px-Miami_skyline_from_west_20100630.jpg









https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1509/24335410836_0020112fe3_b.jpg









https://c5.staticflickr.com/2/1628/24253953532_9c290b37e4_b.jpg









https://c4.staticflickr.com/2/1481/24279587531_e6ee23dc97_b.jpg









https://c5.staticflickr.com/2/1712/24252950932_64bd44fd33_b.jpg

Miami's Metrorail system heading towards the Brickell Financial district just south of downtown :









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1680/26249065171_044444a63c_o.jpg

View from the Edgewater | Wynwood ( yes the ZIKA Zone) neighborhood north of downtown Miami : >>> Scroll >>>









http://cdn1.media.zp-cdn.com/23320/MTT4_EXT_DSK_4746b-a7a44e.jpg

Yes that is Miami Beach in the distance ....

Feel free to add other angles of North American skylines not usually seen !


----------



## Paolo98.To

*San Francisco* :bow:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/forrest-tanaka/8449841193/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11723894133/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/liquidmoonlightcom/6797098792



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9352941676

166946121


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Salt Lake City * kay:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/brandonrphoto/27256553535/in/pool-saltlakecity/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/utahimages/9147693608/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/jkuphotos/16346458680/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/jkuphotos/16717545212/


----------



## Taller Better

Salt Lake City has a nice setting!!

Here is a nice photo of Toronto found by ainvan:




ainvan said:


> Islander's view of Toronto by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*NYC*


Awesome light on lower Manhattan at sunset today. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panamá 2016 05 by Ricardo Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugаrður

*New York City*


Empire Selfie by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*San Antonio*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28856541464


----------



## Kænugаrður

*New York City*









https://photographers.ua/photo/clouds-gold-nyc-river-sunset-colors-1025145/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


Gas Works Park (66) by Framemaker 2014, on Flickr


----------



## MKE-MSP-CHI

MILWAUKEE, WI








[/url]Skyline fireworks by Tony, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

M E X I C O C I T Y



MEZCAL said:


> *
> Créditos: C13 Studio*​


----------



## Taller Better

Nice find by JuanPaulo, of Toronto:





JuanPaulo said:


> Across the Bay by Michael Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


Saturday night light rays in downtown Vancouver, from Burnaby, British Columbia by m1i1k1e1, on Flickr Taken on September 10, 2016


----------



## PsyLock

*Miami*


Brickell by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Los Angeles*


_DSC7956 by teal green, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Philadelphia*


philadelphia skyline after eagles game 1_MG_0026 by ANdy Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Atlanta*


Atlanta Skyline by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Minneapolis*


Minneapolis, Minnesota. by Elizabeth Nemmers, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugаrður

*Toronto*













































by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Calgary* :cheers:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevincappis/15169151430/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevincappis/24859147334/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/javi_idle/10180048224/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/julia_koch/8069680755/


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> Does anyone know anything about that Cincinnati sign in white light? Is it new as I've never seen it before.


It's part of the Duke Energy Convention Center, built in 2006. 

Here's a closeup:









https://lmnarchitects.com/project/duke-energy-convention-center-expansion-and-renovation


----------



## bodegavendetta

A less common view of NYC showing the Lincoln Tunnel exit in the foreground and the soon to be replaced Port Authority Bus Terminal on the left. Not the nicest part of Manhattan imo but it makes for an interesting photo. 









https://www.instagram.com/brandontaoka/


----------



## Sheema

My top ten cities under the radar in the US..

1. Portland
2. Tampa
3. Sacramento
4. San Diego
5. Baltimore
6. Nashville
7.Rochester
8.Louisville
9.Richmond
10. Albuquerque


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Downtown by Pete Colman, on Flickr


Stanley Park - BC by Matthew Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

I know we've seen alot of Calgary lately, but one more can't hurt 


Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## MKE-MSP-CHI

I'd posit that it's probably hard to get widespread consensus on this. People have different definitions as to what makes a "great" skyline. For me, the natural setting is an equally important component. I personally love skylines like Seattle's that incorporate both water and mountains. Living in Chicago, the skyline is certainly smaller than NYC's - but I think it is more dynamic and visually interesting. I also love skylines like Minneapolis that are architecturally varied (obviously) but also extremely well ordered with a natural pinnacle. A great skyline also needs diversity in heights and colors. So while San Diego and Vancouver have a lot of tall buildings, there is a plateau effect and a uniformity of color (especially with Van) that drops their ranking in my opinion. In fact, I'd rate Calgary above Vancouver and (personally) Chicago and Toronto over NYC.


----------



## Kænugаrður

*New York City*













































by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## Kænugаrður

*San Francisco*








































































by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## Kænugаrður

*New York City*
















































































































































by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## Kænugаrður

*Seattle*


















by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## PsyLock

New York looks amazing at night!


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Albany, NY*. Really underrated skyline, imo.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bobstone/5742858688/sizes/l









http://ilovenewyorkblog.com/city-spotlight-albany-ny/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami*


Harvest Moon Over Miami by Alexander Barreto, on Flickr


Miami Moon by Rafael Receputi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


DSC05790_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


DSC05794 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*San Francisco*


The City by the Bay by Matthew Rhodes, on Flickr

The City by the Bay by Matthew Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Dallas*


Dallas Skyline Bright by Sam Nease, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Boston*


Boston_6456_edited-2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


09179775 by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cleveland, OH*


Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis

35 Dub by Noah Kleinschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Jersey City, NJ*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BI0mZ7ch8Wd/?taken-by=chihoboken


----------



## Ant131531

*Blue Hour Atlanta*










Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/dav8/29698308981/in/pool-atlanta/


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*























































Source: Over Vancouver


----------



## ArnAldc

*Guadalajara, Mexico*

Unlike canadian and american cities in mexico most of the buildings are pretty new so there isnt just one skyline in our cities. Here are the pictures of some skylines in Guadalajara, the second most populated city in Mexico.





































Credits to the respective autors


----------



## StoJa9

Holy crap...those don't even look real. They look like a diorama or something!


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Newark, NJ* has some great bones. 



Nexis said:


> Downtown Newark
> 
> 
> Downtown Newark viewed from Eagle Rock Reservation by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

StoJa9 said:


> Holy crap...those don't even look real. They look like a diorama or something!


They totally look like dioramas!


----------



## JuanPaulo

bodegavendetta said:


> *Newark, NJ* has some great bones.


Newark has a lot of potential. I somehow see it to be similar to downtown Brooklyn... and we all know how Brooklyn is transforming with a few towers already. Perhaps the future holds the same fate for Newark kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


Center City Sunset by David Howland, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

I'd like to see more pics of NYC and Chicago on this thread please. 

And if possible some pics of Toronto too.


----------



## Sheema

JuanPaulo said:


> *Philadelphia, PA*
> 
> 
> Center City Sunset by David Howland, on Flickr



Philly looking good :cheers:


----------



## Ant131531

What is that skyscraper on the right of the picture that is currently U/C on the Philly photo? I never even knew that existed until this photo.


----------



## PsyLock

Ant131531 said:


> What is that skyscraper on the right of the picture that is currently U/C on the Philly photo? I never even knew that existed until this photo.


700 ft tall FMC Tower... Philadelphia is in the running for the third best skyline in the US imo.


----------



## JuanPaulo

PsyLock said:


> 700 ft tall FMC Tower... Philadelphia is in the running for the third best skyline in the US imo.


Philly is indeed in the race but it would be hard to outdo San Francisco in my opinion.


----------



## scarer

CDMX


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ a year old but wow!

Philly! making a jump with those two new construction!


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

New York from Maiden Lane by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

Guadalajara


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto Skyline in 4K*














Screenshot of the video









Screenshot of the video


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver sunrise by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


Harbour Air x Harlem Globetrotters by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Wow! Eyepopping....


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City Reforma*










Créditos: Mario Salazar









IG: Noel Foglia


----------



## PsyLock

Vancouver looks great! The second aerial looks off though



Philadelphia Skyline 14 by Krtz07, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco Rooftops by Miles Furuichi, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

some more San Francisco:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/29903221871/sizes/h/


San Francisco from Port View Park, Oakland [5472 x 2745] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


Golden State by Joe Parks, on Flickr


San Francisco Skyline by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh Sunset From Squirrel Hill by Kyle Beecher, on Flickr


Pittsburgh, PA Skyline by Kyle Beecher, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

*GUADALAJARA*


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Boston skyline from Malone Park in Chelsea by Muttasem Razzaq, on Flickr

Boston, MA Sunrise by Jeff Turner, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

Mty
by jetmty1


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Dallas* :drool:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/josephhaubert/26952583254/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/skynoir/26085990466/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyandjaffe/24600069219/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/fab05/18863195504/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/triarch/5533148105/


----------



## isaidso

Toronto


TRONto - The Toronto Skyline by bwilliamp, on Flickr


My View #2 by Grace Willan, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City* - top 10 contender for USA skylines in 2025? 


IMG_5826 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Hudson11 said:


> *Jersey City* - top 10 contender for USA skylines in 2025?
> 
> 
> IMG_5826 by Phil, on Flickr


Probably not. Top 15, maybe. I can easily think of 10 US skylines that are 10 years ahead of JC.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mexico City, Mexico*


Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

New York by Bryan Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Miami:*


View of the skyline of Miami, Florida, USA / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Manhatton Island, view from one world observatory, 01/01/2016 by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

San Francisco, CA*
*

DSC06796 by Austin Morris, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver from Westminster by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

PsyLock said:


> Probably not. Top 15, maybe. I can easily think of 10 US skylines that are 10 years ahead of JC.


This, but I can think of at least 15 skylines that are much better than JC. The JC skyline really isnt anything special right now. In 10 years it still wont really be noteworthy.


----------



## Hudson11

TheIllinoisan said:


> This, but I can think of at least 15 skylines that are much better than JC. The JC skyline really isnt anything special right now. In 10 years it still wont really be noteworthy.


At the moment, of course. However cities which don't exist in the top 8-9 range don't have the highrise development which Downtown Jersey City and Journal Square will experience in the next 10 years. Several projects that have already started have second or third towers which have yet to be built. Keep in mind i'm not including Canada, so no Toronto, Montreal or Calgary. 




























Hudson Exchange West will add 11 new towers, one is U/C.


----------



## isaidso

Jersey City could be one of those skylines that fall under people's radar. It will get spill over from Manhattan and could get much bigger quickly. Another skyline to watch over the next 10 years is Edmonton. Their small city airport recently closed and the restrictive height limits were lifted. 

Downtown Edmonton is undergoing a building boom. Stantec at 252m is currently under construction and will be the tallest building in Canada outside of Toronto when complete. Another even taller tower just got proposed last week: 280m and 80 floors. They might end up with the 2 tallest and it's a big jump considering their current tallest is 149m. Edmonton's coming off a very small base but it looks intent on catching up to its more famous provincial rival Calgary.

Not sure it can make the top 10 in the next 10 years but it will emerge as a significant skyline for the first time. This is what it looked like last winter:

*Edmonton, Alberta*

EDMONTON SKYLINE 26 by TRE PHOTOGRAPHIC, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Here's a more recent photo. You can see their new NHL arena rising in the upper left. The 252m Stantec is rising next to it. The skyline's not much to look at right now but it won't remain so. It will also benefit from location. The downtown is located on a hill over looking the river valley.


















Courtesy of capcity


----------



## streetscapeer

Hudson11 said:


> At the moment, of course. However cities which don't exist in the top 8-9 range don't have the highrise development which Downtown Jersey City and Journal Square will experience in the next 10 years. Several projects that have already started have second or third towers which have yet to be built. Keep in mind i'm not including Canada, so no Toronto, Montreal or Calgary.
> 
> http://image.nj.com/home/njo-media/width960/img/njcom_photos/photo/2015/09/24/-a5b8527468895752.JP[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://newyorkyimby.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/70-90-Christopher-Columbus-Drive.jg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson Exchange West will add 11 new towers, one is U/C.
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/static/546e4d1be4b01a45cc859add/t/55760b63e4b0377e73c1da59/143379952696/[/IM][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention a new tallest (900ft) currently under construction
> 
> 
> 
> [img]https://c7.staticflickr.com/8/7600/27719847526_30ef85ec7a_b.jpg


----------



## Burrazer

_Miami_


----------



## Avangard-55

*Chicago* is the best in my opinion (worldwide).









by Slava Stepanov (gelio)


----------



## isaidso

Blue Toronto by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Twin Cities (*St Paul* Foreground) 


st paul and Minneapolis by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

View from Jena Parking Garage Oschner Baptist Hospital Sept 2016 by Infrogmation of New Orleans, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Pier 50 Fleet Week 10-2016 by Dave R, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

He's talking about Chicago having the first steel framed highrise, which prompts some people to call it the birthplace of the skyscraper.


----------



## Taller Better

Ah! Thanks! I personally think of Chicago as being the birthplace of the modern "skyscraper", because the Bauhaus School moved from Germany there during WW2 and created the International Style look which we see in so many buildings to this day. Such greats as Mies van der Rohe changed the way tall buildings were built. Yes there were "skyscrapers" long before that (like the Empire State Building), but they did not look the same as the modern skyscraper.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Reposting today's banner here since I think Chicago's gritty industrial heritage is a key part of its identity. And rail yards just look cool. 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/djandywdotcom/30175786782


----------



## Sheema

Taller said:


> That is a very difficult question to answer accurately because the city densities vary wildly in European cities compared to those in North America, _and_ areas chosen for measurement vary wildly from country to country. I don't think there is any clearcut rule of thumb. Which neighbourhoods or inner suburbs included in each statistic seems to be pretty arbitrary. I think it would be difficult to really accurately compare. According to some random figures I looked up online, a number of eastern North American cities seem have densities between 4100-4400 per km² --Toronto, Montreal, Philadelphia, Chicago; all similar to Warsaw or Naples. New York is the densest in North America at 10194 per km². Berlin comes in at 3750 per km², London at 5100 per km², and Paris at 3550 per km². I know it is a matter of personal civic pride for people as to the density figures of their own city so I hope we don't get derailed too far into that area, bearing in mind this is a skyline photo thread!
> Again, I'm sure you can find a myriad of different figures as people select certain parts of a city to inflate or deflate the numbers, but I just did a quick internet search for these numbers. I don't put a great deal of store into them because they are probably comparing apples to oranges. :dunno:



Thank you for the reply.I thought London and especially Paris would be higher, but not surprised about New York.It's true this a skyline thread, and a cool one at that, so don't wish to distract from that. kay:


----------



## Sheema

GdlMty said:


> *Cincinnati, Ohio.*
> 
> Cincinnati '16 by R24KBerg Photos, en Flickr



Great pic of Cincinnati. I've only seen it from the perspective across the river.:cheers:


----------



## Sheema

DZH22 said:


> New York, Boston, Philadelphia, Montreal.... those are the big ones. I have heard good things about Charleston and Savannah but have never been.


Sorry my bad. Thanks for your reply anyway:cheers1:


----------



## Burrazer

*Atlantic City*








_source:_https://www.timeout.com


----------



## scarer

the richest county of this country:

San Pedro Garza Garcia/Monterrey


----------



## Hudson11

*Buffalo + Niagara Falls*


Colorful skyline by Kerryjwagner, on Flickr


----------



## phantrang

I do think duoc lieu xanh Calgary's skyline has caught up with Vancouver's, but I wouldn't count Vancouver out vnras. I bet we'll see a few 250 m+ buildings in Vancouver in the next few years. email ảo


----------



## bodegavendetta

Morning light over New York City. Williamsburg, Brooklyn in the foreground. 









https://www.reddit.com/user/somecoolishname


----------



## bodegavendetta

phantrang said:


> I do think Calgary's skyline has caught up with Vancouver's, but I wouldn't count Vancouver out. I bet we'll see a few 250 m+ buildings in Vancouver in the next few years.


On one hand, the downturn in oil and gas might slow Calgary's development, giving Vancouver a chance to catch up. On the other hand, the slowdown in the Chinese economy and Vancouver's stricter rules on foreign ownership might stymie its own development. I agree that Calgary is as good as Vancouver right now though.


----------



## Burrazer

_Detroit_








_source:_http://content.delta.com/


----------



## Denjiro

Montréal

Old Port by Andre Vandal, on Flickr


----------



## Physchy

Monterrey, México​

Santa María by Rick González, en Flickr


La vista desde la sierra by Rick González, en Flickr


Vista al Campestre - San Pedro Garza García by Rick González, en Flickr


Sendero by Rick González, en Flickr


Skyline by Rick González, en Flickr


Monterrey Moonscape by Fernando Leal, en Flickr
​


----------



## Hudson11

*Vegas*


The Las Vegas Strip by Andrés Luciano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Monterrey's skyline is growing so fast! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


20161022_Parents_DSCF1043.jpg by David Anhalt, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston, Texas at Night by David Valdez, on Flickr


----------



## fidellmormile

What can be better than CN Tower?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Fin d'automne à Montréal by Armeline73, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

NECA 2016 Boston by National Electrical Contractors Association, on Flickr


----------



## linum

Does Boston have height restrictions? I was in Boston Nov. last year and it's a wonderful city but it was obvious how 'short' the skyline was?


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









Lehigh Hanson


Stanley Park View by David Ward, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

linum said:


> Does Boston have height restrictions? I was in Boston Nov. last year and it's a wonderful city but it was obvious how 'short' the skyline was?


It has an airport right by downtown, and a strong NIMBY presense that was catered to by the last mayor's (20 year!) administration.

Worth noting that the 3 tallest buildings in the city (all taller than anything in, say, Vancouver or Montreal), as well as 5 out of the top 10 are missing from the above picture.

A new 2nd tallest is under construction, with 2 more 200m+ buildings supposed to start up over the next year.

Boston also currently has 19 buildings over 150m, among the best in North America. Essentially a very solid "supporting cast" of buildings. It won't look so short once there are some new peaks.

By the way, Boston STILL has a taller building than anything in Sydney. (not counting cheating spires) I do realize this is about to change, but it has been true for 40 years.


----------



## StoJa9

To echo what DZH22 said - there are height restrictions downtown because Logan airport is right across the bay but in the Back Bay area there are none, which is where all the tallest buildings are (and proposed).


----------



## isaidso

It's worth noting that the 3 cities mentioned (Vancouver, Montreal, and Sydney) all have height restrictions as well. The skylines of those 3 and Boston are all quite comparable although I like Vancouver's the best of the 4.


----------



## scarer




----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> It's worth noting that the 3 cities mentioned (Vancouver, Montreal, and Sydney) all have height restrictions as well. The skylines of those 3 and Boston are all quite comparable although I like Vancouver's the best of the 4.


If things hold up, by 2020 Boston will have 5 buildings taller than anything in Montreal and 6 taller than anything in Vancouver. It's a big if, but the 4th one is about to pop out of the ground and the other 2 should start next year. (with more in the pipeline)

Note that I'm not giving Montreal credit for 1250 as the "taller" building, regardless of the official designation. I consider that Montreal's second tallest. The spire is barely even visible a lot of the time. Also, Four Seasons is 756' and not 755' anyway.

Capture by David Z, on Flickr

But as we all know with skyscrapers, a bird in the hand is better than 2 in the bush. No better example of this than 1980's Hartford. Right before the recession hit, it was a monster insurance hub with 4 buildings proposed to go over 700', including 2 over 800'. Big plans don't always come to fruition....


----------



## ainvan

DZH22 said:


> If things hold up, by 2020 Boston will have 5 buildings taller than anything in Montreal and 6 taller than anything in Vancouver.


We're honoured that Vancouver is considered as a comparison for Boston, but Vancouver is only a mid-sized city with only 2.4 million people, similar in size to San Antonio and Orlando, while Boston is a large city with 4.8 million people. 

Maybe in twenty or thirty years, Vancouver would be in the same alpha league as Boston, but for now, Vancouver doesn't have the economic clout of an alpha city, it's only a beta city 

Sydney, Montreal, San Francisco and Boston are in the same league for comparison (4-5 million people).


----------



## linum

isaidso said:


> It's worth noting that the 3 cities mentioned (Vancouver, Montreal, and Sydney) all have height restrictions as well. The skylines of those 3 and Boston are all quite comparable although I like Vancouver's the best of the 4.


Sydney definitely has a height restriction but Sydney airport is further away from downtown than Logan is..... and Sydney has a tower over 300m too.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Sydney Tower?



DZH22 said:


> If things hold up, by 2020 Boston will have 5 buildings taller than anything in Montreal and 6 taller than anything in Vancouver.


Which goes to show that having the tallest doesn't always translate to having the best. I prefer Pittsburgh over Charlotte, for instance. Best is subjective any way.


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> We're honoured that Vancouver is considered as a comparison for Boston, but Vancouver is only a mid-sized city with only 2.4 million people, similar in size to San Antonio and Orlando, while Boston is a large city with 4.8 million people.
> 
> Maybe in twenty or thirty years, Vancouver would be in the same alpha league as Boston, but for now, Vancouver doesn't have the economic clout of an alpha city, it's only a beta city
> 
> Sydney, Montreal, San Francisco and Boston are in the same league for comparison (4-5 million people).


I've looked at 1000s of photos of Vancouver over the years but nothing beats seeing it in person. I finally visited last week for the first time. I've been a critic of the sea of glass condos but have to say that Vancouver is, by a considerable margin, the most beautiful city I've ever been to. 

I had to search high and low to find something shabby. Walking around the West End in autumn is a treat, Stanley Park a gem, and even in areas further out the neighbourhoods were gorgeous. Everything just seems a little cuter, a little nicer, a little lusher. 

Vancouver may not have the economic heft, cultural influence, or energy of other cities yet but is endowed with things one just can't manufacture. When Vancouver grows to 4-5 million it will be hard to compete with imo.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

^ Wow, didn't see that one coming...


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> ^ Wow, didn't see that one coming...


I didn't either. Vancouver is too small for me but was impressed nonetheless.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Which goes to show that having the tallest doesn't always translate to having the best. I prefer Pittsburgh over Charlotte, for instance. Best is subjective any way.


Pittsburgh's tallest is very close to Charlotte's tallest. It's much easier to ignore 1 taller building than it is to ignore 5-6. Having been to both, Pittsburgh has the better skyline and a substantially better city from an architectural and "bones" standpoint.


----------



## RandomDude01

Portland Oregon:


----------



## StoJa9

> a bird in the hand is better than 2 in the bush


What the hell does that mean....?


----------



## Taller Better

I'd really like to visit Portland one day.


----------



## DZH22

StoJa9 said:


> What the hell does that mean....?


Really? Never heard this saying?

At its simplest, it relates to hunting. Basically, you are hungry, and birds are your main source of meat. The saying states that having caught one bird is better than having 2 targets. As in, the sure thing will feed you, whereas the potential may be unrealized.

In skyscraper terms, you're better off having 1 tower UC/Built than 2 proposals, because there are no sure things until they are there in front of you.

Hartford had an extremely tall, glittery skyline expected to form in the 1980's. Except it didn't. In that case, it had 4 proposals over 700' (the birds in the bush) but 0 of them came to fruition. (the birds in the hand) 

So even though Boston has a crazy amount of high-impact proposals right now, I try to temper my excitement until they are out of the ground and rising! (basically, I'd rather that one 750' tower gets built, than bank on 2-3 proposals that large that may never happen) Luckily, a 756' is about to pop out of the ground after almost 2 years of work, and once it's up, it's in the hand! (and permanent, and cumulative)


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

Phcg said:


> *Mexico City*
> 
> 
> El Angel de la Independencia by Eliud Gil Samaniego - Art Photographer, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Torre Pemex, Ciudad De México by LANCER., no Flickr
> 
> 
> Panorámica Nocturna Ciudad De México by LANCER., no Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, NV*

PA066385 by Brian Su, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Just took this one yesterday
Scroll >>>>>>>>>>

IMG_3175 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara, jal, Mexico*

Credit to their authors.


----------



## Jaborandi

DZH22 said:


> Just took this one yesterday
> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>
> 
> IMG_3175 by David Z, on Flickr


I was fortunate enough to be in Boston last week and to be reminded what a gorgeous classy city it is. Is there any street in North America comparable to the beauty of Commonwealth Avenue?


----------



## Sheema

That pic of Boston above is from a new angle for me.. didn't recognize it at first. Really impressive spread of buildings.

Just wondering which cities people think are the most improved over the last 5/10 years ?

Philadelphia for me has really come on.

It's almost impossible to pick a top ten now .. so many justifiable contenders.


----------



## isaidso

Sheema said:


> Just wondering which cities people think are the most improved over the last 5/10 years ?


Toronto, Miami, Mexico City, Calgary, Vancouver, and Philadelphia.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Toronto, Miami, Mexico City, Calgary, Vancouver, and Philadelphia.


Toronto takes the cake and it isn't even close. You missed 1 major one though: NYC!!!

Projecting out 2-5 years we can add: San Francisco, Seattle, Boston, Austin, Montreal, Nashville, Edmonton, LA


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Toronto takes the cake and it isn't even close. You missed 1 major one though: NYC!!!
> 
> Projecting out 2-5 years we can add: San Francisco, Seattle, Boston, Austin, Montreal, Nashville, Edmonton, LA


New York is booming but it really only starting revving up in 2014 so the overall change over the last 5-10 years hasn't been huge. By number of buildings I'd include it but by % change in built stock I wouldn't. 

I agree with the your list for the next 2-5 years. Burnaby is another but it's really just part of metro Vancouver. A great deal of Vancouver growth is now occurring beyond city limits with highrise clusters popping up throughout the Lower Mainland.


----------



## Sheema

isaidso said:


> Toronto, Miami, Mexico City, Calgary, Vancouver, and Philadelphia.


That's a good list ! 

Thank you :cheers:


----------



## DZH22

My other one from Sunday, zooming in on the same view above. I apologize to those of you who are sick of seeing Boston! I'll try to contain myself for a couple of pages.

IMG_3165 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

DZH22 said:


> My other one from Sunday, zooming in on the same view above. I apologize to those of you who are sick of seeing Boston! I'll try to contain myself for a couple of pages.
> 
> IMG_3165 by David Z, on Flickr


:cheers:

I'll stick with what I said earlier... Looking at this pic Boston doesn't spring to my mind.. It's much more familiar for me from the sea front/ harbour perspective.


----------



## Kadzman

JuanPaulo said:


> *Las Vegas, NV*
> 
> PA066385 by Brian Su, on Flickr


The mother that spawned Dubai...


----------



## PsyLock

Hope they can revive Fontainebleu and hurry up with RW.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Austin, TX* :drool:


From Zilker Clubhouse November 2016 (3 of 1) by Rick Byrnes, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Los Angeles*


Downtown Los Angeles by Jeff Cleary, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I always have mixed feelings about the LA skyline.......


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


081-EM550691 by Teemu Paukamainen, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I always have mixed feelings about the LA skyline.......


It's usually my 3rd choice in the US. It has height, density, scale, good layering, and decent architecture. I feel it gets overly discounted simply for being undersized for a metro of 14 million. Downtown doesn't have the dominance over its metro like one sees in other places but it's still good. Look at all those mid-rises!


----------



## Vergelf

*Seattle*
Seattle Nights Clear by Marcus Bird, on Flickr
Seattle Pano by Marcus Bird, on Flickr
Seattle Nights by Marcus Bird, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


financial district on a swing by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Calgary city skyline by Deirdre Lyttle, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

737 Over New York City by edplain, on Flickr


UA 561 LGA-DEN 7:30am by takekaplan, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Ah! Monterrey said:


> A lot , and Panama IS NOT part of North America.


It is in the anglo world and it is on SSC. End of story.


----------



## DZH22

This is the banner today!!! 11/23/16



DZH22 said:


> Just took this one yesterday
> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>
> 
> IMG_3175 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Tommy Boy

Ah! Monterrey said:


> A lot , and Panama IS NOT part of North America.


You need to educate yourself because even I who doesn't even live in North America still knows that North America is From Alaska up North til Panama in the South and even Greenland is part of North America. 


Click on this and there you have infront of you hermano. 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rica.svg/550px-Location_North_America.svg.png

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_America


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









Stock Aerial Photos









Stock Aerial Photos









Stock Aerial Photos


----------



## ainvan

*Montréal*









Tourisme Montréal


----------



## PsyLock

I count 6 clusters in those Vancouver aerials!


----------



## Sheema

Nice pic of Montreal above

Panama city is ok .. just lacks a little quality and aesthetic diversity IMO .. It's in North America tho ..


----------



## Taller Better

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ How many times have we gone over this lol :nuts:



^^ No more, actually.* The standard on SSC has always been Panama and Mexico are BOTH part of North America*. This is what we adhere to:
https://www.countries-ofthe-world.com/countries-of-north-america.html

I must ask everyone to please stop dragging this thread off topic with the discussion. This is the way it is, so further off topic discussion will be deleted. Thank you


----------



## Arkitexture

Montreal a city of many tastes. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

991865-chicago-top-hd-wallpaper by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Los Angeles Sunset by Carl Larson, on Flickr


L.A morning by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## scarer




----------



## isaidso

PsyLock said:


> I count 6 clusters in those Vancouver aerials!


I wouldn't be surprised to see some of those newer nodes grow larger than the main one in downtown Vancouver. Restrictions downtown are quite severe so growth is moving elsewhere.


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## jetmty1

monterrey


----------



## scarer

esas fotos son las mismas que se publicaron aqui la otra vez : |


----------



## isaidso

scarer said:


> esas fotos son las mismas que se publicaron aqui la otra vez : |


Sorry but English is required, thank you.


----------



## GdlMty

*Happy New York.*

An epic sunset in New York this evening! by javansg, en Flickr


----------



## SutroTower

Simply the best! It never gets old..or actually it does, but it's like a good wine kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, PA*


Oakland 9-22 by Michelle Belan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kansas City, MO*


Kansas City, Missouri by Bill Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


Downtown Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> ^^ One of the best pics I have seen of New York!!! To think, that is the smaller part! :nuts:
> 
> Montreal aerial from flickr
> 
> 201610022 DL5414 LGA-YUL Montréal by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


Downtown Montreal is starting to look quite expansive.


----------



## DZH22

I'm pretty comfortable calling this my #3 skyline in the US.

Downtown Los Angeles and Snow by Kelson Vibber, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> I'm pretty comfortable calling this my #3 skyline in the US.


Agree. You and I seem to be in a minority though.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ To me, San Francisco is No. 3 in the US :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


DSC_0139 by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

isaidso said:


> Downtown Montreal is starting to look quite expansive.


Has it changed much recently?


----------



## isaidso

MDguy said:


> Has it changed much recently?


After almost half a century of very little the Montreal development industry sprung to life around 2010. Montreal has very strict height limits (200m) so rather than building a few tall towers the city is building a larger number of shorter towers. There has been a noticeable change after only 6 years. The result has been an expansive downtown instead of a tall one. Montreal seems to be heading in that direction more than any other major city in north America. They might not ever make a top 10 skyline list but they'll end up with a big dense downtown.

Of Montreal's 61 100m+ buildings 18 have gone up since 2010.


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston* 


fullsizeoutput_bca by George Zimzores, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


SF from Twin Peaks by _rudeboy_, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


Happy 2017 wishes from Miami by Tazmanic, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

JuanPaulo said:


> *Kansas City, MO*
> 
> 
> Kansas City, Missouri by Bill Cobb, on Flickr


I think that the Kansas City skyline is one of the most underrated skylines in America. It has some spectacular pre-war towers, some reasonably nice post-modernist towers, and the skyline forms a very nicely defined silhouette from multiple angles. In my opinion, its skyline is nicer than that of St. Louis, although I also believe that the St. Louis skyline is underrated. Id love to see more photos of Kansas City and St. Louis posted, especially from uncommon angles. If that would be possible.


----------



## Vergelf

*Los Angeles*
Los Angeles by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama city by frederic gombert, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

San Fran


Downtown San Francisco by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City*


Images of New York 271216 by Tewkes, on Flickr


Images of New York 271216 by Tewkes, on Flickr


Images of New York 281216 by Tewkes, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

SF

Oakland-San Francisco Bay by Marquis Houghton, no Flickr


----------



## Kelbeen

Los Angeles, CA

Nightfall over Los Angeles by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickrs


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*

by: Timelapse GMBH


----------



## Vergelf

*Vancouver, Canada*
Spectacular Vancouver by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco! by Doug Greenberg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


DSC08192 by Marc Pierson, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

LA and San Francisco look great on those last two pics


----------



## scarer

México City


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami Life by Matthew Perry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Vancouver, B.C. by sondraisthename, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Newbury St. view by KQuinlan17, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kansas City, MO*


IMG_3078 by Michael Polak, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


DSC_5455 by David Cwiertnia, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Austin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31440175715/


----------



## streetscapeer

10000 Santa Monica Blvd & DTLA by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

LA from the air by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Central Mexico City





















Santa Fe in Mexico City

















Valle Oriente zone in Monterrey City


















Campestre zone in Monterrey City



















Guadalajara City





















Puebla City


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPOaPfIAJEF/?tagged=montreal


----------



## ()_T

*Minneapolis, MN
*
minneapolis by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## Kelbeen

Los Angeles

Early bird by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## StoJa9

Cant wait to see what Back Bay looks like in 10 years with all those new towers ready to sprout up.


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*








[/url]IMG_4835 by jose enrique hernandez reyes, en Flickr

IMG_4834 by jose enrique hernandez reyes, en Flickr

IMG_4836 by jose enrique hernandez reyes, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


`Panama City by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


IMG_3631 by Charlie Marchant, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Manhattan Morning by Redroom Studios, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


East bound by Roof Topper, on Flickr


Core by Roof Topper, on Flickr


Invasion II by Roof Topper, on Flickr


Bombing Skylines by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## A Chicagoan

Chicago:









Let's just face it, people: Nothing can beat Chicago.


----------



## TrekRo9

A Chicagoan said:


> Let's just face it, people: Nothing can beat Chicago.


Not that we're lacking great photos of Chicago, but I do wish there was larger version of that image.

And indeed, Chicago is amazing!


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Light off the Buildings by Brian Tolin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami by LauriusLM, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Brooklyn*


Barry Silverton and Fight ALS by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

SF
Bay Nightfall by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver by Circled Thrice, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Houston*

170201-H-NI589-0577 by U.S. Customs and Border Protection, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


1701headlands4866.jpg by Jerome, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Yikes



()_T said:


> *Houston*
> 
> 170201-H-NI589-0577 by U.S. Customs and Border Protection, on Flickr


----------



## An-178

*NYC, USA*









https://www.lls.org/new-york-city


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*

San Francisco by asiantango, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Not a skyline but,.,,

Alaska? NOT, Mexico city










The skyline ar far










closer..


----------



## streetscapeer

San Francisco

Bay Bridge SF by Joel Corrente, en Flickr

Downtown San Francisco by Joel Corrente, en Flickr

San Francisco Panoramic by Joel Corrente, en Flickr

View of San Francisco from Bernal Heights by Nikhil Prabhakar, en Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Mx


----------



## isaidso

What an awesome backdrop for a big city. :yes:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


IMG_3469 by patrick quintero, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Credit: http://denverinfill.com/blog/


----------



## taestell

DZH22 said:


> Cincinnati. I didn't realize there were so many parking lots downtown.
> 
> Eighth and Sycamore by Travis Estell, on Flickr


It depends on what part of downtown, but yes, there are still quite a few parking lots. Most of the development in Cincinnati in the past few years has been rehabbing older buildings and converting them into new apartments, hotels, etc. There's only been one project recently that replaced a parking lot with a new tower, which is the 84.51 Building (formerly Dunnhumby Centre). The other towers currently going up are the 4th & Race project which replaced an old parking garage, and the 8th & Sycamore project which replaced a 2-story office building and parking garage.

Anyway, thanks for sharing my photo!


----------



## Hudson11

*Brooklyn NYC*


Downtown Brooklyn by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

A Chicagoan said:


> Los Angeles:
> Los Angeles by Todd Jones, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://pinterest.com
> 
> Anyone else notice the resemblance to Denver?


That first pic :cheers:


----------



## Sheema

Hudson11 said:


> *Brooklyn NYC*
> 
> 
> Downtown Brooklyn by Several seconds, on Flickr



Brooklyn would be top five in Europe :cheers:


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*

Skyline Puerta de Hierro, Guadalajara by jcm_gdl, en Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton
Sun Up Edmonton by Judi.Gale, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

del


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ I need glasses, WOW ! Wow ! wow !, That's DENVER ! Unbelievable :nuts:
Dendenden , isn't Denver in that Northern Central State of Colorado, How did the Mile High city go so much Higher ? :lol:
IMO Only, it just past Miami, Florida with Total Tower Construction Cranes for a Downtown United States of North America City IMO Only :cheers: , please
, it's making my Magic City of Moon Over Miami cranes now look small, and more Cranes here in your Great and Beautiful Photo:cheers2:, 
So Very well Appreciated and Thanks for these Great Photos Everyone ,:grouphug:


dendenden said:


> Credit: http://denverinfill.com/blog/


Also Dendenden, You better enter this For JAN, our Administrator and Founder of SkyScraperCity for a Top Banner, see the About the forums Thread in the Main Page above and click on Today's top City Banner's thread found there, enter this Photo please, !! 
Thanks again and again !!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I keep doing double takes of SF thinking at first it\s lower Manhattan because of the new u/c highrise


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*

















[/CENTER]


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


IMG_6436 by uke, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Sf

Twin Peaks San Francisco by Brian Krip, en Flickr

Twin Peaks San Francisco by Brian Krip, en Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Canada Day fireworks and CN Tower in Pride colours - Toronto harbourfront by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Canada Day fireworks over the skyline of Toronto harbourfront by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Canada Day fireworks and CN Tower in Pride colours - Toronto harbourfront by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Anyone got a photo of the Los Angeles skyline with the Wilshire Grand Center? I'd like to see how it fits into the skyline.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^I found one in the Dtla skyline in near future thread.


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston Skyline Sunrise by Manish Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*








[/url]Puerta de Hierro by Luis Romo, en Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

Vergelf said:


> *Los Angeles*
> LA Snow by Carl Larson, on Flickr



- Anyone got a photo of the Los Angeles skyline with the Wilshire Grand Center? I'd like to see how it fits into the skyline. -

Here it is! :cheers:


----------



## A Chicagoan

Wow, it fits into the skyline better than I thought it would! Or is it just from this angle? (By the way, thanks to *Poncho Gro* for the photo! It's a lot better than the one I found.)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, GA*


Atlanta 25 Seconds by Lukas Dreser, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


DSC_2729 by Julian Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston*:








Source: Wikimedia Commons

I have to admit that I'll never highly praise this skyline, but it deserves a mention.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Another picture of *Boston*:
Boston skyline by Stan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

And here's another:
Boston Skyline by Steven Isaacson, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

I must say, there are no good photos of *Chicago* on the internet. None! Zero! Zip! Zilch! Nought! *Nothing*!

Chicago Skyline

Chicago Skyline

Chicago skyline by snoopoz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Chicago Skyline by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Many thanks to Roland Wich for posting this photo! (However, I can't say it's the best I've seen.)


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW !, This One Photo brings back too many Bad memories of around 9 am, when the second passenger plane flew the same way on that quiet peaceful Morning of Tuesday, September 11th, 2001:angel: ,
We Will Never Forget !, A Chicagoan  you know what Hits me with this Beautiful Photo in your Post here, Is that same Plane Took off from This Same Logan's Airport East of the City of Boston that same morning, WOW !! Unbelievable and The FAA still lets those same passenger planes fly by that close TODAY to land still Today almost 16 years later, We did not learn, and could change course at any second before landing at Logan's Airport just a few miles East of the City of Boston, :nuts: hno:, !!


A Chicagoan said:


> Another picture of *Boston*:
> Boston skyline by Stan, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown*




































Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## DZH22

A Chicagoan said:


> And here's another:
> Boston Skyline by Steven Isaacson, on Flickr


Change your search parameters to "Date Taken" instead of... whatever you have it set to. Most of the pics you post, across the board, are years old. For instance, the 3 of Boston are all missing Millennium Tower, which is kind of a big change seeing as it was the tallest building built here in the last 40 years. (and 3rd tallest overall) The one above is from 2007. I appreciate your efforts, but also feel like you have done a lot of cities a disservice by posting pics before their current booms.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico*

By Alex Ortiz


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Diego, CA*


Point Loma Habor by Tony Chao, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Cool one I saw on the bldup Boston page, from the top of The Pierce under construction in the Fenway area.

Downtown Boston by BLDUP Boston, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BRGrzOWDYmt/?tagged=montreal









https://www.instagram.com/p/BRKlUE-D_r4/?tagged=montreal


----------



## itom 987

*Edmonton*


Good Morning Edmonton Cityscape by Judi.Gale, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*



















Taken from a video, credit forumer thaproducer.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*









hazy winter layer by patrick boury, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^I see the Salesforce Tower is growing as well.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dallas*:
Azure panoramic nightview of Downtown Dallas, 07-02-15 by skys the limit2, on Flickr

An interesting night-time view!


----------



## Vergelf

*Los Angeles*
ken hahn view by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

Vergelf said:


> *Los Angeles*
> ken hahn view by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr


Orgasmic :nuts:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Twin Peaks Sunset by Asif Haque, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Atlanta*:
Atlanta_Skyline_from_Buckhead by Chuck Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago*:

Chicago skyline from West Town rooftop [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], by Edward Blake (Flickr: Chicago Skyline), from Wikimedia Commons


Magnificent Mile skyline viewed from Navy Pier [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], by Marit & Toomas Hinnosaar (Flickr: stars on the water), from Wikimedia Commons


2010-02-19 16500x2000 chicago skyline panorama [Attribution], by J. Crocker (J. Crocker), from Wikimedia Commons









Chicago skyline from Montrose Harbor at night [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], by Sanjay (Flickr: Chicago Skyline), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## rockinmoz

*Boston*

[EMAIL="[url=https://flic.kr/p/S1cccD][img]https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2711/32820022311_e1791c39a9_h.jpg[/img][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/S1cccD]DSC_0900[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]joel moslet[/url], on Flickr"]DSC_0900 by joel moslet, on Flickr[/IMG][/EMAIL][/URL]


----------



## rockinmoz

*Boston*

[EMAIL="[url=https://flic.kr/p/QXc7GV][img]https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/515/32129700933_78afef0cda_h.jpg[/img][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/QXc7GV]DSC_0948[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]joel moslet[/url], on Flickr"]DSC_0948 by joel moslet, on Flickr[/IMG][/EMAIL][/URL]


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Denver*:

2006-03-26 Denver Skyline I-25 Speer [CC BY-SA 2.5 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5)], by No machine-readable author provided. MattWright assumed (based on copyright claims)., from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cleveland*:

Cleveland at a glance by Lovleet [Public domain], by Lovleet at English Wikipedia, from Wikimedia Commons


Cleveland Skyline Aug 2006 [CC BY-SA 2.5 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5)], by No machine-readable author provided. Avogadro94~commonswiki assumed (based on copyright claims)., from Wikimedia Commons

Cleveland at Night by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Minneapolis*:

2008-0712-MPLS-panorama [CC BY 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0)], by Bobak Ha'Eri (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


Minneapolis skyline-20070805 [CC BY-SA 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.0)], by steve lyon from Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA (Minneapolis skyline - 20070508), from Wikimedia Commons

Downtown Across the River by Greg Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston*:

Boston skyline from East Boston November 2016 panorama 1 [CC BY-SA 4.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], by King of Hearts (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## OakRidge

DSC_0025 by Louis Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, CO*


Illuminance by David Rooy, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cincinnati*:
Cincinnati Skyline by CincinnatiPhoto, on Flickr

Cincinnati skyline by Ken, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, TX*


Dallas, Texas by Matt Wyzykowski, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, MA*


City View by Aemis Narukami, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco from South Park by Anthony W, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Boston is seriously overlooked when it comes to its skyline. I'd say top 10 USA for sure.


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Seattle Skyline and Moon by Michael Burke, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta








From smArTaLlone


----------



## streetscapeer

SF

SF 01 by Darrin Lamarre, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

I just love the new buildings going up in SF. They have an East Asian vibe which makes SF's skyline seem more international.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


LA Uncovered by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Untitled by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Diego:*
Growing Up by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*








Source: Illinois in Focus

^^The Chicago skyline from Northerly Island.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Atlanta:*
Setting Reflection by sayednairb, on Flickr

^^Atlanta's Midtown.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Austin, TX*


zch - skyline view by austintexasgov, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Really impressive shot of Austin.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Really impressive shot of Austin.


Agreed, it looks like a very well organized cluster from that vantage point. Nothing to envy from its Dallas and Houston siblings.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Miami:*
Miami Skyline from Rusty Pelican by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New Orleans, LA*


Downtown Views from Hot Tin Bar - Pontchartrain Hotel - New Orleans, LA by Paul Broussard, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego*


JSG_1611_8466-Edit-2 by Joseph S Giacalone, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Hawk posted some nice photos of the Entertainment district downtown Toronto. Here is one of them:




_Hawk_ said:


>


----------



## streetscapeer

^^Nice I like that center tower with the zig-zag lines


----------



## JuanPaulo

Week 3 | Land by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

streetscapeer said:


> ^^Nice I like that center tower with the zig-zag lines


It's called Theatre Park: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1255017&page=3


*Toronto looking south to the back side of City Hall*

Storm approaching the city by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston's financial district from Quincy, taken by me.

IMG_5069 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Burnett TC Casa De Amigos SB Light Rail Station in Houston, Texas. by George Zimzores, on Flickr


Hogg Park Houston, Texas by George Zimzores, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Charlotte, NC*


100 by Shutterboothlv, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*

2016 One World Observatory view northeast towards Empire State Building [GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html) or CC BY-SA 4.0-3.0-2.5-2.0-1.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0-3.0-2.5-2.0-1.0)], by Beyond My Ken (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## streetscapeer

Seattle

Seattle traffic. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## A Chicagoan

Hudson11 said:


> *Houston*
> 
> 
> Burnett TC Casa De Amigos SB Light Rail Station in Houston, Texas. by George Zimzores, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hogg Park Houston, Texas by George Zimzores, on Flickr


The Houston skyline fails to impress me from any angle but this one. I actually have Houston as one of my top ten U.S. skylines because I really like how the skyline looks from the north.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Nashville, TN*


Part of the Nashville Skyline by Donnie King, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

San Francisco

Shangri-La Revealed by Mike Oria, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mexico City (Reforma):*
Reforma skyscrappers by Cuauhtémoc Gaudillot, on Flickr

Torre Reforma- Mexico City, Mexico by LUXOR 1225, on Flickr

El Angel de la Independencia, Reforma, Mexico City, Mexico. by pedro lastra, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's eastern downtown begins its vertical climb.

Aura by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Aura by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Milwaukee*


Milwaukee WI 3.20.2017 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Detroit:*
Detroit Skyline by Pat Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## Votchka

Monterrey


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Design Conference 2017 in SF by O'Reilly Conferences, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*

20161222-DSC 0103 [CC BY-SA 4.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], by Gabriel Perez Salazar (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City's Reforma*

























Por: @dilanchsaucedo


----------



## DZH22

I'm sure many of you are sick of seeing this city, but this is a brand new, nice encompassing shot I saw on flickr.

Boston by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

SF


Saying Goodbye by Julian Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*

Metro population: 2,463,431 (2016)









BIV









Peak Aerials









Ocean West Media









MacRealty


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, NV*


photos 2 of 20 by Tom Donoghue, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Los Angeles*
Streets of LA II by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Lower Manhattan by Tony Shi, on Flickr


For Miles by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

edit: that was weird. we just posted simultaneously. ^^

*San Diego*


San Diego by Casey Murphy, on Flickr


Syline at Dusk by Casey Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Found this one and in the posting mood.

Skyline by Sean Makin, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Philadelphia

An Expanding Philadelphia by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Nashville*


Nashville Skyline by 00Accord4cyl, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ wow, had no idea that Nashville was booming!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Untitled by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ SF looks like a new Asian CBD in that picture :cheers:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Seattle skyline from Kerry Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*

Credit to forumer arqales


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ SF looks like a new Asian CBD in that picture :cheers:


I was going to say a taller Vancouver.


----------



## isaidso

*The Stampede City*

Vertigo by Jock Ocularic, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Calgary is looking good. I am hoping to visit the city and Banff in September. :cheers:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago by John Eilermann St Louis, on Flickr

Chicago cityscape #chicago #cityscale #dusk #johnhancock #landscape #city #signatureroom by DK727, on Flickr

Chicago Morning Sunrise - 2017 Spring Equinox by Peter Ciro, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Calgary is looking good. I am hoping to visit the city and Banff in September. :cheers:


It's a whole other world out there. Their summer can abruptly change to winter in September so try and go the first week if you can. The town of Banff is gorgeous as is the Banff Springs Hotel. If you have time drive up the Icefields Parkway to the entrance of Jasper National Park and do the Columbia Icefields tour through Brewster travel. You get to walk on a real glacier. You'll need winter wear if you decide to do the glacier though. The drive alone is worth it. The most spectacular scenery I've ever seen.

Btw, the C-Train (LRT) in downtown Calgary is free. Just hop on and hop off.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
165 N Desplaines, new apartments by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Muddy York*

Wrapped in Gold by kaushik biswas, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


IMG_5566 by jonathanelsner, on Flickr


IMG_5375 by jonathanelsner, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, NV*


Vegas Views by austinreimer1, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


----------



## streetscapeer

^^What a dreamy city!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago Skyline by Andrew Horne, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami suburbs*

*Sunny Isles Beach | Aventura | Hallandale Beach | Hollywood*

These are barrier islands 20 miles (32km) north of Miami's urban core.



usa2017-001 by geXnial, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Edmonton


Edmonton Skyline by Mack Male, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*











Photo from Capital Brokers.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Detroit:*
Detroit Skyline no. 2 (HDR) by Bryan Debus, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> *Detroit:*
> Detroit Skyline no. 2 (HDR) by Bryan Debus, on Flickr


Is that Belle Isle?


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*









by: Macbeth Alfonso Gomez


----------



## ()_T

*Houston*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/33592889082/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


DSC_0484 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seattle, WA*


View from The Space Needle by Dustin Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Downtown New York mishmash from another thread. Nice find, Juan Paulo. 



JuanPaulo said:


> Sunset PK by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/-waterhead-/34083209245/


----------



## Hudson11

I look forward to the day whenever work begins on Miami's numerous supertall proposals.


----------



## isaidso

How many super tall proposals does Miami have?


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> How many super tall proposals does Miami have?


This site might help. It lists eight supertall proposals for Miami. Enjoy!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Don Valley by Matt Wiebe, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ The Don Valley Parkway is a scenic drive into the downtown.


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> ^^ The Don Valley Parkway is a scenic drive into the downtown.


It's definitely very scenic, especially with the leaves in the fall! 

*Sunny Isles Beach, Florida, United States:*

sunny-isles-beach by Parque Towers Sunny Isles, on Flickr


The Jades @ Sunny Isles | 150329-0022706-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Columbus, OH*


Evening Skyline by Jennie Key, on Flickr


----------



## sam_18

wooww


----------



## isaidso

Columbus! Now there's one you don't see very often.


----------



## -Corey-

isaidso said:


> Columbus! Now there's one you don't see very often.


With the amount of towers under construction in Seattle, we could become the third largest skyline in the country.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*

Bike rider and the great #Boston skyline by Michael Krigsman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Québec City:*
Old Town Quebec City Canada by 老懵兔, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Took these pics when I was in SF last week.

20170414_110956 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## roballan

MEXICO CITY
Reforma Avenue (golden mile), Downtown Area skyline.



roy-ags said:


> * Dos fotos que encontré en Twitter, créditos a los correspondientes autores,*
> 
> Paseo de la Reforma.





cesar said:


> Update al dia de ayer (la fotografía es mía): ��


----------



## roballan

*MEXICO CITY*



Physchy said:


> *Créditos TOTALES a sus autores.*​


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*

Posted in our mexican forum, credit to forumer AlainGDLvip for the selection.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vancouver:*
From The Beach To The City by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada:*
IMG_0163 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

This photo was taken by our fellow forum member, _Yellow Fever_!


----------



## Bobdreamz

A Chicagoan said:


> This site might help. It lists eight supertall proposals for Miami. Enjoy!


Actually Miami has 9 supertall proposals according to this site :

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/com...ison=on&output[]=list&dataSubmit=Show+Results

All of the sites are currently owned by developers. I believe 5 of the sites are occupied by buildings that need to be demolished first.


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA

DTLA Sunset by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline by Jeff Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, NV*


2017-03-20_047 Trip High Roller Las Vegas Nevada by Kevin Verbeem, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey
massimociantelli


----------



## ainvan

*Montréal*


Montréal Centre-ville by Stef Denis, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*

Seattle by John Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego* - I feel like we don't talk about it enough. Lots of development, however nothing significantly tall. 


San Diego Skyline by George Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## TXLove

*HOUSTON*
http://www.houstonarchitecture.com/...70c604d2a53d806e9ae08502aa1e696d825e30f1a9a3f


----------



## jetmty1

Hudson11 said:


> *San Diego* - I feel like we don't talk about it enough. Lots of development, however nothing significantly tall.


Thats because the 2 airports right besides dowtown, there is a height restriction.
Same with boston??? 
Same with Vancouver, becasue of the "blocking" of the mountain views


----------



## DZH22

jetmty1 said:


> Same with boston???


Boston has restrictions, but also already has 16 buildings taller than San Diego's height limit. There are a few specific places that could go upwards of 1000' if people weren't so afraid of a little shade.

I have a hard time getting interested in San Diego when a city like Hartford has 3 buildings taller than SD's 500' max limit. That's way too low of a ceiling for a major city.


----------



## ainvan

jetmty1 said:


> Same with Vancouver, becasue of the "blocking" of the mountain views


Yes, Vancouver has a strict height restriction of 200m/656ft to maintain "view corridors" that protect views of the North Shore Mountains. 


















Vancouver


----------



## isaidso

jetmty1 said:


> Thats because the 2 airports right besides dowtown, there is a height restriction.
> Same with boston???
> Same with Vancouver, becasue of the "blocking" of the mountain views


One of the biggest skyline changes we'll see due the closing of an airport is happening in Edmonton. The tallest building had been 150m. Now that Edmonton City Centre airport is closed there's a 191m and 250m building under construction. There's a 280m building that received approval a few days ago. That's a huge increase in height and speaks to the extent to which that airport stunted tower height.


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> *Montréal*
> 
> 
> Montréal Centre-ville by Stef Denis, on Flickr


Is that big top Cirque de Soleil and is it their permanent summer location?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Antonio:*
San Antonio Skyline by Raul Medina III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*









cbd floor 24 by patrick boury, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Ottawa circa 2011*








Courtesy of le calmar


----------



## EMArg

Next -->>


----------



## EMArg

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*


----------



## EMArg

^^


Taken from the video of San Francisco:


----------



## EMArg

Taken from the *Video of Boston, USA*:


----------



## isaidso

Terrific NYC shot. Is there anything of significance (from a tourist's pov) on that tiny island in the East River?


----------



## Rufus

isaidso said:


> Terrific NYC shot. Is there anything of significance (from a tourist's pov) on that tiny island in the East River?


It's essentially a spot called Hell Gate, where the Harlem River, East River and LI Sound meet. It used to be an incredibly difficult spot to navigate due to three different currents meeting at one spot. The island is uninhabited.


----------



## ainvan

bodegavendetta said:


> Great pic of NYC and some of its lesser known bridges across the East River.


Awesome! :master:


----------



## ainvan

Aerial View of New York City by Mount Wall, on Flickr


Manhattan skyline from Sunset Park by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


New York. by go4silver, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Pittsburgh*, Pennsylvania
Beautiful Pittsburgh by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Vancouver*, British Columbia
Burnaby Mountain Panoramic by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

isaidso said:


> Terrific NYC shot. Is there anything of significance (from a tourist's pov) on that tiny island in the East River?


If you're talking about Roosevelt Island, there is the tram, new Cornell campus and Four Freedoms Park:


----------



## scarer

CDMX


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago Fireworks by Tony Lau Photographic Art, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*

NEW YORK 2000 / MANHATTAN SKYLINE by famille.sebile, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> Terrific NYC shot. Is there anything of significance (from a tourist's pov) on that tiny island in the East River?


As Rufus said, that island (Mill Rock) is uninhabited and basically a bird sanctuary. More interesting is nearby North Brother Island in the Bronx, home to an abandoned hospital. But that too is uninhabited/a bird sanctuary for the time being. (http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/north-brother-island).


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*
DTLA skyline against Westwood by Neil Fitzpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Thanks Rufus, sbarn, and bodegavendetta for the information. The park has a good view of the UN! That abandoned hospital? I'm surprised no one's come in and renovated/repurposed it.


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BU6yuYuFRCr/?tagged=montreal









https://www.instagram.com/p/BU4_JBPFv6I/?taken-by=proliferate_ftw









https://www.instagram.com/p/BU7Rk2GlFYE/?tagged=livemontreal


----------



## DZH22

Buffalo from flickr

Downtown Buffalo was shrouded in fog most of the day today.⠀ .⠀ #buffalo #buffalony #buffalonewyork #ny #wny #newyork #buffalove #buffalove16 #igersbuffalo #featuremeigersbuffalo #hashtagstepoutbuffalo #risebflo #capturebuffalo #buffaloforreal #travelbuf by Anthony Morganti, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Tulsa from flickr. Never been here either.

Tulsa Light Trails by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Tulsa Skyline by vaughnwells, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Downtown by Vintus Okonkwo, on Flickr

Night Lights by Thomas Logan, on Flickr


This last one is a bit bigger as it's the only way to preserve the detail.

Afternoon Boston 2 by Marcin Jakubowski, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Portland, OR:*

Portland Skyline by Randy Kashka, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Seattle skyline by yinlaihuff, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*


----------



## SanFranRising

Question: PIC #8604 what is that tall thin electronic thing in the center of the pic up front. What is it's purpose? Interesting for sure.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Its the monument of Mexico's Bicentenary Birthday


----------



## SanFranRising

how tall is it and does it announce anything? change colors? weather report? sound? just curious. Thank you in advance if you know anything else about it.


----------



## OakRidge

Stemmons Corridor and Uptown Dallas by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ That would make a good "Guess the City" picture.


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


TRONto - The Toronto Skyline by bwilliamp, on Flickr


Toronto 🌆 by Oscar Halder, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

Paul Whittaker


----------



## Hudson11

*Memphis, Tennessee*


Memphis, Tennessee by Katy DeZellar, on Flickr


DSC08126 by Theron Malone, on Flickr


downtown by DiscourseMarker, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

Is that a pyramid....?


----------



## spidey7312

*Cleveland*, Ohio

Edgewater Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

JMS9 said:


> Is that a pyramid....?


Yep! That's the Memphis Pyramid. It showed up on a Guess the City picture once, and several people guessed Giza.


----------



## ainvan

A Chicagoan said:


> Yep! That's the Memphis Pyramid. It showed up on a Guess the City picture once, and several people guessed Giza.


Pyramid? Memphis is the capital of the Illuminati? Whoa, didn't know that! :shocked: 



J/K


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Calgary by Roland Wich, on Flickr


Blue hour with the downtown skyline, Calgary, Alberta by kgogrady, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

A Chicagoan said:


> Yep! That's the Memphis Pyramid. It showed up on a Guess the City picture once, and several people guessed Giza.


Does it serve a purpose? Is it a sculpture or part of an amusement park...? It looks like it would fit right in with the infamous spoon and cherry we have here in Minneapolis.

EDIT" Wikipedia says - The Memphis Pyramid has not been regularly used as a sports or entertainment venue since 2004. In 2015, the Pyramid re-opened as a Bass Pro Shops "megastore", which includes shopping, a hotel, restaurants, a bowling alley, and an archery range, with an outdoor observation deck adjacent to its apex.

Damn, that's pretty interesting. An arena....did the Memphis Grizzlies play there?


----------



## Vergelf

*Seattle*, Washington
Blue Seattle by Alan Lau, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

JMS9 said:


> An arena....did the Memphis Grizzlies play there?


As a matter of fact, they did for their first three seasons in Memphis.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, México*










*Créditos: Uzziel Cruz*

*Guadalajara, México*








*Por: jamc92*​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Beyond the Valley by jatamaniuk, on Flickr

Was this taken from the northeast? :dunno:


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> Was this taken from the northeast? :dunno:


Yes.


----------



## streetscapeer

*LA*

888 S Hope, Metropolis, Wilshire Grand by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami's new tallest is nicely positioned to stand out against the rest of the skyline that has plateaued in the 200m range. Can't wait to see which supertall is the first to break through.


Miami Panoramic from Hammock Park by Jorge R Rodriguez B, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Wow! getting dense


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Santa Fe, Mexico City*









by: Gerardo Lozano


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

Reforma - Mexico City
Skyscrapers by Cesar González, on Flickr

Torre mayor by Cesar González, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Toronto at Dawn by Frank Lemire, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Winnipeg*









source









source









source


----------



## Irving Dirrey

MEXICO CITY


----------



## enrigue8

Some north american cities are among the world most futuristic cities in the world.
Watch this short documentary that feature Miami,Toronto,New York and Panama as american cities.
Enjoy it and share it please!


----------



## enrigue8

Some north american cities are among the world most futuristic cities in the world.
Watch this short documentary that feature Miami,Toronto,New York and Panama as american cities.
Enjoy it and share it please!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ That's " Cheston Heston's EARTHQUAKE " in Los Angeles , No way and 10 Million more people live here , and not movinghno: Oh My God Batman, StreeeeeeeetScapeer, originally from Miami, Florida, now living in # 1 New York City, has done it again, 
This is definitely One of the best of the best Los Angeles NOW Photos Yet, 
Unbelievable, and Beautiful, Los Angeles is 3rd IMO only in the United States Only please, in North America , Toronto , Canada is always # 1 IMO only, please many will say New York City, but Toronto has grown a lot Lately , It's really changed in the past 5 to 8 Years, and still looks like another 5 Towers are rising, to the Top with the Wilshire Grand still the tallest to date at 1100 Feet from ground Level, 
Thanks Streeeeeet :banana:, and so very well appreciate all these and Your Great Photos , also of your New York City, 
Thanks again, 
Chuck !  
we need you back in Miami, I'm going to Miami " Will Smith ", party, till the break of dawn, I'm going to Miami, Welcome to Miami, :lol:


streetscapeer said:


> *LA*
> 
> 888 S Hope, Metropolis, Wilshire Grand by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^A Special Thanks back then to our SSC Passed away Desertpunk :angel1:
Thanks and May You Rest in Peace, Our SSC North American Former World Moderator and SSC friend to Everyone Here:grouphug: , We Missed you our fallen SSC Brother :angel: , 
This is one of Mine Favorites and was one of His Best of the Best Skyline Photos he tribute to all of Our SSC Members, and SSC guests , His kind of Blue Night in Seattle :heart: 


desertpunk said:


> *Seattle*
> 
> 
> Seattle - A City That Never Sleeps by Ming Zhao -https://mingzhao.shutterfly.com/, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^A Special Thanks back then to our SSC Passed away Desertpunk :angel1:
> Thanks and May You Rest in Peace, Our SSC North American Former World Moderator and SSC friend to Everyone Here:grouphug: , We Missed you our fallen SSC Brother :angel: ,
> This is one of Mine Favorites and was one of His Best of the Best Skyline Photos he tribute to all of Our SSC Members, and SSC guests , His kind of Blue Night in Seattle :heart:


May I ask, how did Desertpunk go, and when? He was one of the best contributors on this site and he will be greatly missed. May he rest in happiness.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Yes TheIllinoisan, Everything you said is correct, he passed away May30th, 2016 , there's a Thread for Desertpunk in the " Sky BAR , skyscrapercity dot com Home Page , then go to the bottom of the page to SKYBAR, it's in there , the last Column, with ; IN THE NEWS :" . I'll update it for you, it's on the 2nd Page there, Thread in the North American Forums, it's there with his Name, some say he was only 52 years old, and some say there was a Surgery that went wrong, but we really don't know the whole truth , and Yes, He will be Missed and Never Forgotten, He was one of Our Best Contributors here in the North American Forums, he always had the Best Skyline Photos and Great Photo Updates of Every Tower going up in North America, 
May Desertpunk Rest In Peace !!


TheIllinoisan said:


> May I ask, how did Desertpunk go, and when? He was one of the best contributors on this site and he will be greatly missed. May he rest in happiness.


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*

Sur les toits de Montréal 3 by B_ Slash_, on Flickr

Sur les toits de Montréal 1 by B_ Slash_, on Flickr


----------



## ArnAldc

Here are my top 10 skylines in Mexico:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVV8_mInB1o&t=31s


----------



## MDguy

isaidso said:


> *Montreal*


Montreal looks amazing! It looks ripe for a new tallest to offset the plateau of skyscrapers.


----------



## spidey7312

zhairng said:


> Don't forget France skyline
> https://youtu.be/Ej1Z0mVvCPQ


France is in Europe, genius.


----------



## JMS9

spidey7312 said:


> France is in Europe, genius.


Isn't there a Paris, Texas...? :lol:


----------



## streetscapeer

Those are the best shots of Montreal's skyline I've ever seen


----------



## isaidso

^^ It's Montreal's best angle imo. It's taken from the south side of the St. Lawrence river looking northwest. You get a good sense of the city's setting, a cross section of downtown, views of Mont Royal, bits of Île Sainte-Hélène, and fabulous architectural layering with buildings from 1771 to today.



MDguy said:


> Montreal looks amazing! It looks ripe for a new tallest to offset the plateau of skyscrapers.


Montreal doesn't allow anything over ~210m downtown, hence the plateau.


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*


----------



## ainvan

Harbour Views by Nicolas Sardella, on Flickr


Central Park Cityscape by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


Manhattan Beauty by kotsy, on Flickr









Bloomberg


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago skyline - view from the south by DJPBrown, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

A great find by Chris. Amazing how what was not that long ago an asymmetric Toronto skyline has balanced out nicely!




christos-greece said:


> Toronto Sunset (Ontario, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego*


Downtown Skyline from Point Loma by Craig, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*

DSC_4249xx by Philippe Colin, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Boston, MA by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
(6.19.17)-Sunset_Aerials-WEB-1 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, Mexico*


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*


----------



## jetmty1

MTY


----------



## Taller Better

I was in Niagara-on-the-Lake this week, and took some shots across the lake toward Toronto. First without telephoto, then using it. No filters, and no Photoshop.
:


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Downtown Denver by Apoorva Tyagi, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Detroit:*
Detroit Skyline by tcamp7837, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

Chicago by oct2gon, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Now _that_ is a city with big muscles! kay:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mexico City:*

Mexico City Twilight by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Toronto by Diana Maclean, on Flickr


Terminal Sunset by kotsy, on Flickr


Dominion Public Building - Toronto by Tom Baker. (tombaker.photography), on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice!! kay:


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


YYC Early Summer 2017 by RemotelyBoris, on Flickr


Sunrise Calgary July 3rd by Don Rawson, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*








[/url]
Ciudad de Guadalajara hacia el Norte - Jalisco México 170602 064630 0707 RX10M3 by Lucy Nieto, en Flickr


Ciudad de Guadalajara hacia el Norte - Jalisco México 170602 055514 0699 RX10M3 by Lucy Nieto, en Flickr


Ciudad de Guadalajara hacia el Norte - Jalisco México 170601 060310 0692 RX10M3 by Lucy Nieto, en Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Buffalo*


Buffalo skyline by Friscocali, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Long Island City - New York*










https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...ving-building-tops-out-long-island-city/12305


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BWJCBIWgt-3/?taken-by=mtl_focal


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*
Circa & Oceanwide Plaza by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^wow! that boom is so photogenic, :cheers:


*Mexico City*


----------



## Sheema

streetscapeer said:


> *Long Island City - New York*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...ving-building-tops-out-long-island-city/12305



Where is this ? Queens? Brooklyn ?


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*



yorktonite said:


>


----------



## spidey7312

Sheema said:


> Where is this ? Queens? Brooklyn ?


Long Island City = Queens


----------



## Sheema

Fantastic thread. 

Impossible to do a top ten really ,so many great skylines .. here's just a shot havin had a brief scan thru the latest pages.. 

1. NYC
2.Chicago
3.Toronto
4.LA
5.Calgary
6.Boston
7.Miami
8.SF
9.Mexico City
10.Montreal


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## MKE-MSP-CHI

[/url]Chicago IL 7.4.2017 by MBA Photography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## -Corey-

Sheema said:


> Fantastic thread.
> 
> Impossible to do a top ten really ,so many great skylines .. here's just a shot havin had a brief scan thru the latest pages..
> 
> 1. NYC
> 2.Chicago
> 3.Toronto
> 4.LA
> 5.Calgary
> 6.Boston
> 7.Miami
> 8.SF
> 9.Mexico City
> 10.Montreal


Seattle has better skyline than all of those cities but NYC, Chicago, and Toronto.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity

vancouver by William Opdyke, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Skyline from the North at Sunrise by Chase Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Seattle_2017-66 by Andrew Strachan, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Philadelphia*


Red At Blue Hour by Steve Ives, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline 3 by Bill T, on Flickr


Taking Liberties by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


20170704_133100_001 by Varun Joshi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Saturday Evening at The Beach by Shane Henderson, on Flickr


It Exploded by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


Summer evenings by Lee Chu, on Flickr


Aura building and its friends by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


Harbour Front Fireworks by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

spidey7312 said:


> Long Island City = Queens


cheers


----------



## roguelich

*Dallas*
One Year Later... by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Columbus, Ohio*


Downtown Columbus by Tom Ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Edmonton by Darren Pysmmeny, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Covington, Kentucky*









photo by Ynsalh


Covington Skyline and Roebling Suspension Bridge by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

Beautiful Los Angeles


----------



## Bahromovies

Toronto City Views


----------



## scarer




----------



## Hudson11

*Los Angeles*


Griffith Observatorium & Skyline L.A. by Jochen Lorenz, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

You posted the same video two days ago in this thread


----------



## spidey7312

Bahromovies said:


> Toronto City Views


You posted the exact same video only three posts up from this. Stop spamming.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


DJI_0401 by Yefzabe Ibarra, on Flickr


DJI_0458 by Yefzabe Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Hudson11 said:


> *Covington, Kentucky*


Is that a suburb of Louisville or Cincinnati?

*Chicago:*
A view north from 1133 North Dearborn by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

A Chicagoan said:


> Is that a suburb of Louisville or Cincinnati


I don't know, maybe it's an independent city? 
:troll:

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati Skyline by Travis Estell, on Flickr


----------



## BlueBetta

Houston Skyline 4th of July by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


----------



## BlueBetta

The Soul of San Francisco by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ San Francisco


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, PA*


Beautiful Pittsburgh by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Cleveland*


TJA02739 by Timm Armitage, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Baltimore:*
 Baltimore Skyline by Atsushi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Montréal*









MTLBlog









CanadaC3


----------



## ainvan

*Québec City*


Place des Canotier, Québec, Canada by Pierre-Alexandre Garneau, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kansas City, Missouri:*
IMG_4782 by Mike Dotson, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*
Looking toward Century City, at left, and Westwood by Metro - Los Angeles, on Flickr


----------



## dimes

*Vancouver, BC*










http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...d-b9e1-0880eb9dcd2f-vancouver-skyline-at-dusk


----------



## A Chicagoan

dimes said:


> *Vancouver, BC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...d-b9e1-0880eb9dcd2f-vancouver-skyline-at-dusk


Is that Burnaby in the background?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Atlanta:*
ATLRise by KompactKris, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

A Chicagoan said:


> Is that Burnaby in the background?


I believe so.

*Norfolk*, VA


Norfolk on the Elizabeth River by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, Mexico*








by Erick Deschanel

*Guadalajara, Mexico*









by CapitalbrokersGDL


----------



## ainvan

A Chicagoan said:


> Is that Burnaby in the background?


Yes, that's Metrotown in Burnaby.

*Vancouver*


Vancouver at Dusk by Basic Elements Photography, on Flickr


Float Plane Terminal by Michael Sabijon, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline 01 - 04-May-2017 by BB, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Parkdale Skyline Toronto by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Baltimore*

Charm City Helicopter tour 83 by Anne Petersen, on Flickr

Charm City Helicopter tour 81 by Anne Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Adler Planetarium with Monroe Harbor and Chicago Skyline by Larry, on Flickr

Scroll to see the part of the skyline that has been cut off by the edge of the screen. >>>>>


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Minneapolis:*

Morning light on the skyline by LEXPIX_, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Painted Ladies by paul.wasneski, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Why does that same row of houses appear in every photo of San Francisco? :weird:

*New Orleans:*

New Orleans Skyline from bridge over the Mississippi River by Suzanne Lamarche, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Why does that same row of houses appear in every photo of San Francisco? :weird:


lol what? It doesn't. 

Most SF skyline shots posted on this website don't show those houses...such as the other SF skyline shot posted on the same page as that one. But that specific row of houses is an SF landmark, so it's often photographed. What a weird thing to complain about.


----------



## A Chicagoan

techniques1200s said:


> lol what? It doesn't.
> 
> Most SF skyline shots posted on this website don't show those houses...such as the other SF skyline shot posted on the same page as that one. But that specific row of houses is an SF landmark, so it's often photographed. What a weird thing to complain about.


I didn't literally mean "every". Of course, there are photos of San Francisco from other angles, perhaps featuring a college-aged girl in a hooded sweatshirt in the foreground. But that same row of houses does appear a lot in photos, and not other similar rows.

Oh, and I wasn't complaining.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Baltimore:*

Charm City Helicopter tour 77 by opacity, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Good density in Baltimore kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Ottawa, ON*


Ottawa - Ontario - [Canada] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, TX*


Dallas by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## BlueBetta

New York City from above by Arwin Basdew, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Richmond, VA*


hub by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

atlanta :cheers:


Ranma Saotome said:


> July 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWLLd9OBQkK/
> 
> ]


----------



## Zaz965

by streetscapeer


streetscapeer said:


> @weeraaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @killahwave


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Houston, TX*


Mid-Morning views by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Montréal - Québec - [Canada] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

New York City by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


View from the Westside with sunrise by christopherbischof, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Guadalajara, Mexico*









by: Roverach


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*

DSC_0022_edit by Ashad Mukadam, on Flick


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


2/1/2017 by Cristian Landero, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of the Toronto Star









Courtesy of cp24









Courtesy of the CBC









Courtesy of Toronto Life


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Wilmington, Delaware:*

DSC05695 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Seattle*









@ig_unitedstates


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco Financial District Skyline by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


San Francisco Financial District Skyline by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Cleveland*


The Flats by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

San Francisco is by far the most beautiful city in US!


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Austin, TX*


Ripples by Keith Shuley, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*









Autor: Choc


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


Downtown Halifax from the ferry to Dartmouth by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Lt. H Caine said:


> *Hartford, CT*
> 
> 
> Hartford Skyline by Patrick, on Flickr


Thanks for posting that... nice to see these smaller cities! kay:


----------



## BenjaminBern

Lt. H Caine said:


> *Austin, TX*
> 
> 
> Ripples by Keith Shuley, on Flickr



I've heard some good things about Austin, Texas.
Nice lil skyline.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

Taller said:


> Thanks for posting that... nice to see these smaller cities! kay:


Absolutely! There are many North American cities with smaller, yet impressive skylines. They may not be on the level of Chicago, NYC, Seattle, Toronto etc etc but they deserve some recognition.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Mobile, AL*









Source: http://www.lakenormanmagazine.com/?attachment_id=1670


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Anchorage, AK*









Source: https://www.adn.com/business-econom...in-anchorage-dips-into-uncharted-territory/#_


----------



## Hudson11

Mexico City


MEXICO CITY REFORMA SKYLINE by Lui_piquee, on Flickr


----------



## Cesar900

a year ago






now


----------



## scarer

México City, Santa Fé








By 13Estudio


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Des Moines, IA*


DSC_9234 by Nancy Board, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Chicago 2017 by Evan Blumenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Snapshots along Vallejo Street by Alexander Kozik, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Manhattan, NYC*

This view shows how pointy the midtown skyline has become recently in contrast to the plateau it used to have. 









https://www.instagram.com/ian.a.bentley/


*Bonus shots of the Upper West Side of Manhattan w/ the George Washington Bridge*









https://www.instagram.com/gmp3/









https://www.instagram.com/gmp3/


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Little Rock, AR*


800_2071 Little Rock by linda, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Physchy said:


> *México City​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: MK Timelapse​*


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## liburni

bodegavendetta said:


> It bothers me that there's only one quotation mark on that stone lol.


Maybe the quote continues on to the other sides as well?


----------



## DZH22

Found some Boston helicopter shots on flickr that really show its urban character.

Downtown with the Beacon Hill lowrises in front.

DSCN0104 by Jack McDonald, on Flickr


North Station area with the North End lowrises in front. Within 5 years there will be 5 new buildings in this shot, all taller than the tallest one to the right. Note the garage under partial demo to the left will be the site of 2 of these buildings. The 2 cranes on the right will be 2 more.

DSCN0099 by Jack McDonald, on Flickr


Some downtown towers with the Hancock in the background.

DSCN0098 by Jack McDonald, on Flickr


One last bigger one of downtown from another poster.

Boston from the air by harryb3md, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That last one is the BEST Boston skyline pix I have ever seen! :cheers:


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Nashville, TN*


Nashville Skyline by Stefania Iapaolo, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami beach Florida USA. by David Russell, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Indianapolis, IN*


Indianapolis skyline looking west by Jim Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


post stom panos-2 by Kyle Mortara, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

Great change in San Francisco.


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*



AlainGDLvip said:


> Panorámicas del skyline de hace un par de meses cortesía de *Inmobiliaria Life*


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## Nouvellecosse

San Francisco is likely the most improved NA skyline in the last 10 years. Not the most _changed_ perhaps, but specifically the most _improved_.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Louisville, KY*


Sony A7 II 00683.jpg by jhale61, on Flickr


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City









By: @Santiago_Arau on Twitter.









By: @Santiago_Arau on Twitter.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Charlotte, NC*


Misty morning in the Queen City.jpg by tmcmannis17, on Flickr


----------



## roballan

San Francisco has improved A LOT! Really niche shots.

x-x-x-x

On the other hand, I know I had read it here before and maybe is a "closed topic" but, guys, there are hundreds if not thousands of high quality photos of various Mexican skylines -specially those of the three big sisters-, why is that most pics shown in here are always so low quality? Which really surprises me, considering there are dozens of threads dedicated to Mexican cities and urbanism full of beautiful HD photos all over the forum. 
I'm aware there have been exceptions, but most photos of Mexican skylines often look like they've been taken with a 2MPX low-end 2010 phone. 

Anyway, this is not a complain (entirely), but more like an "_invitation_" to search for better material to bring here -I mean, just look at the quality most pics from the US have; let's try to replicate that.


----------



## hacci

The case of Santiago Arau's photos is that he posts them on his twitter account.


----------



## Hudson11

*Minneapolis*


Delta B744 by Dillon Petrowitz, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

"Photo render" from the T.O. compilation thread of a new Yorkville project. 

A 3 block wide slice of downtown from Bloor looking south (but missing the super tall One Bloor u/c).

Good density.











Source: hard to track down but is reported on UT as a Broker site for 33 Yorkville:
http://condobank.ca/cresford-33-yorkville-condos/


----------



## Taller Better

^^ That is a very effective ad for the new project! 

Could you please add a link to the original ad? We must source all photos! Thanks


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


West Loop by russell.hancock, on Flickr


Rice University by russell.hancock, on Flickr


Downtown by russell.hancock, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


Path to Philly by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

*México city, Santa Fé zone*


----------



## Sheema

Luke09 said:


> And all of those cities are really improving their skylines. It would be interesting to see those skylines in 2010 v 2020



Yep agree kay:


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Dallas, TX*


Dallas Nightscape by gongal, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Honolulu, HI*


Honolulu Skyline by hai guan, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Smokey Sunset by Chris Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


Los Angeles by Taner Alkaya, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Tampa, FL*


Tampa Florida by filippib, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Raleigh, NC*


looking towards downtown by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Phoenix, AZ*


Lightning downtown by Alex C., on Flickr


Crossing the Bridge by ckfoxtrot, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*San Diego, CA*


Moonshine by Brad Spiess, on Flickr


City Lights by Brendan Shay, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, CO*









Denver from above by Mark Shaiken, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

A cool Boston/Cambridge night shot from flickr. The financial district and Back Bay are out of view to the left. In fact the tallest building in the pic, in the middle of the shot, is about 3 months away from falling out of the city's Top 25.

departing Boston, MA by Deb Burgess, on Flickr


I was going to stop with the above, but found another shot and holy moly. Here's the rest of the skyline.... Well, the main part at least.

Alumni Weekend 2017 by Boston University Alumni Association, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Love Boston!


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


20170628_16 by wtanzini, on Flickr


104706Falls by Richard Watts, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Omaha, NE*


Omaha, NE by Drue Powers, on Flickr


GLM_Omaha by Tom J, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


(9.19.17)-Cloud_City_Aerials-WEB-1 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Charlotte
*

Downtown Charlotte, NC by BTM Graphix, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


DSC_0358 by Anthony Murray, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Moar Miami


P9150335.jpg by Dave Malkoff, on Flickr


P9150349.jpg by Dave Malkoff, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


DSC_0408 by Vincent Seet, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB*


downtown by Kirsten Mackesy, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*St. Paul, MN*


St. Paul by Adrian Koo, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Buffalo, NY*


Downtown Buffalo, New York by Robert Hochberg, on Flickr


Downtown Buffalo, New York by Robert Hochberg, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> *Austin, TX*


I think this is a picture of Edmonton.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Thank you for pointing it out! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Crop from SF panorama by Alexander Kozik, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Jersey City, NJ*


NY0130 by wijnandsjohan, on Flickr


----------



## JohnDee

JuanPaulo said:


> *San Francisco, CA*
> 
> 
> Crop from SF panorama by Alexander Kozik, on Flickr


Looks great pretty setting and nice towers.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, CO*


Heritge On The Auraria Campus by BikeColorado, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


Daytime Skyline by Jason Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

ind-Erick said:


> Residencial Vidalta, Bosque Real, Central Park ( Mexico City)
> 
> 
> DSC03473 by in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03570 by in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03580 by in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03451 by in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03456 by in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## roballan

*Mexico City*



Sierrja said:


> Del foro de la Ciudad de México, post original de Oasis-Bangkok, créditos de fotos a su autor.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Credit pic by in-dErick
> 
> From Flickr.com


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puebla City*











de: yuki_nom_ichi

*Guadalajara,Mexico*









corvus_photo








aldo_gato


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

M E X I C O C I T Y - Reforme Skyline 









_Por PANOMAX
_


*Monterrey*









_Por Victor Nikoi
_


*Guadalajara*









_drones_copadoc
_

*Puebla
*








_Por Enrique Morales_[/CENTER]


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

2017 09 25 RASC EC Council Mtg View Pano by lvanzell, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Another beautiful day. by Fred 514, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## Hudson11

*St. Louis*


AMTK #184 from Jefferson by tim_1522, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Love Montreal's topography.


----------



## skyscraper 500

El anonimo de cero said:


> Mexico City





Physchy said:


> *México City​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: MK Timelapse​*


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Columbus, OH*


Room For One More by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Vegas*


Las Vegas From the West by Jeff D. Muth, on Flickr


Vegas Skyline by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon

JuanPaulo said:


> *Vancouver, BC*
> 
> 
> Coal Harbour by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


much similar to chicago skyline


----------



## techniques1200s

*San Francisco, CA*:


DSC05197-6 by Jason Hoac, on Flickr


View of San Francisco from Bernal Heights by Nikhil Prabhakar, on Flickr


San Francisco Skyline by Sondra Moore, on Flickr


Pier 14 Sunset - San Francisco by Tony Shi, on Flickr


San Francisco California USA by Jeffrey Neihart, on Flickr


San Francisco 2 by Victor Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

OMG SF looks incredible now!


----------



## bodegavendetta

Brooklyn, NY 









https://www.instagram.com/stephensperanza/?hl=en


----------



## scarer

*Santa Fé, Mexico*


----------



## Taller Better

A nice find by Chris!




christos-greece said:


> _RPB6600 by Randy Barba, on Flickr




Also I love this photo of the Toronto Harbourfront, at the foot of Yonge Street:











https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/76dzzz/the_foot_of_yonge/


----------



## Core Rising

A few from my latest trip to Atlanta.

IMG_9650.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_9653.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_9673.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_9667.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_9727.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, CO*


Denver Skyline by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Englewood Yard by Colin Gormley, on Flickr


----------



## roballan

*Mexico City *



-more- said:


> https://twitter.com/Santiago_Arau/status/920456900302508032
> 
> Autor: @Santiago_Arau


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## itom 987

Edmonton, Meet Sky by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

a couple more shots of San Francisco:


San Francisco Skyline by Victor Tom, on Flickr


San Francisco Financial District Skyline by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

SFO was nowhere near the top 5 US skylines but now it's #3 on most just by the addition of SFT and 181 Fremont.


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Skyline at Dusk by Chase Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

I believe that post #8963 of SF would make for an excellent banner! :drool:


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Boston Skyline at Take Off by Gregory Wolynec, on Flickr

boston-19 by jstewart3iii, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto at night:











https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/77qpqp/toronto_or_bladerunner/


----------



## Hudson11

^^ :redx:


----------



## Hudson11

*Indianapolis*


Looking north by Drone by Jim Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA
*

8th & Spring by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


DSC_6742 by Haizhan Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## roballan

San Francisco is, by far, the greatest surprise I've seen. The city skyline looks so fantastic!


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*









*Por Tavo Jasso*[/CENTER]









*Por Gian Carlo Triacca*









_*Por Ness*_


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Guadalajara*









_*Por Walter Castorena*_

DSCF2635 by ismael go


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Queretaro city








by: Rakro*


----------



## superlame

AirNorm-103-171018-09933 by Norm Li, on Flickr


AirNorm MR-80 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

Granada Skyline in Mexico City 


JorgeORandall said:


>


----------



## Hudson11

I'm going to try rating my favorite NA skylines in a tier system. These are in no particular order for each tier. 

Top Tier (3): NYC, Chicago, Toronto
High Tier (5): San Francisco, LA, Houston, Panama City, Miami
Mid Tier (10): Seattle, Calgary, Denver, Montreal, Philadelphia, Atlanta, Dallas, Boston, Edmonton, Minneapolis


----------



## elliot

Agree with your tier rating for the most part but insecure Vancouverites will be howling.

Suggested edit:

Top Tier (3): NYC, NYC, NYC
Near the top tier (2): Chicago, Toronto
High Tier (5): San Francisco, LA, Houston, Panama City, Miami
Mid Tier (11): Seattle, *Vancouver*, Calgary, Denver, Montreal, Philadelphia, Atlanta, Dallas, Boston, Edmonton, Minneapolis


----------



## isaidso

Interesting. I'll take a stab at it.

Tier 1: New York
Tier 2: Chicago, Toronto
Tier 3: San Francisco, Los Angeles, Seattle, Houston, Miami, Panama City, Philadelphia
Tier 4: Denver, Vancouver, Calgary, Mexico City, Dallas, Pittsburgh, Atlanta, Minneapolis, Montreal, Boston
Tier 5: San Diego, Edmonton, Guadalajara, Kansas City, St.Louis, Cleveland, Cincinnati, Charlotte, Baltimore


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto








The photo is by Norm Li, below is his flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and looking south








https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/77rx0d/the_megacity_toronto_1167x989/?sort=old









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=230410


----------



## Taller Better

That is a talented photographer! kay:


----------



## PsyLock

Toronto looks so good on those last set.

Tier 1: New York
Tier 2: Chicago and Toronto
Tier 3: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Philadelphia
Tier 4: Houston, Miami, Seattle, Calgary, Vancouver
Tier 5: Dallas, Montreal, Boston


----------



## skyscraper 500

cesar said:


> *MEXICO CITY *
> https://flic.kr/p/FPPpSk by Cesar González, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Fall Rolls In by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bam0In8gvwc/?taken-by=eloadefly









Montreal Skyline Drone by Ilia Usmanov on flickr


The City. by Fred 514, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ That top one is one of the prettiest Mtl photos I've seen.....


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> ^^ That top one is one of the prettiest Mtl photos I've seen.....


Nothing beats Northern cities in the Fall!

Here's an aerial I found of top-heavy Philadelphia.

JAK_1103 by Jack Silver, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Couple Boston shots I found on flickr.

Pano - Scroll >>>>>

Boston by Chris, on Flickr


Aerial of Back Bay

Boston from the Sky by Sam LaRussa, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara*









*Por Ramiro Ortiz*


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver, BC*

The Everchanging Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago:
*

_DSC5696 by NiteHeron, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Niiiiiiiiice....


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


Biscuit Lofts, DTLA Skyline by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

Mexico City 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puebla City, Mexico*


Grand Prix by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## ainvan

AirNorm MR-17 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


10 27 17 Miami Beach (59 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Vancouver-HelivideoPros


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Lovely morning shot!


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*









*Por Alejandro Pizaña*









*Por Brandao Levir*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, CO*


Denver Skyline 3 by Jonathan Tung, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Birmingham*


A Sunday Hike in Birmingham by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nice skyline that of Birmingham; and rarely seen on this forum. kay:


----------



## isaidso

I always expect the southern US to look different than southern Canada (Windsor to the east coast) but it's remarkable how much they look the same given the climatic differences.


----------



## TheLastGentleman

I already shared this on another skyline thread, but here it is again. My hometown!


----------



## Uaarkson

Denver looks like a completely different city from the last time I saw a picture of it.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chicago and Toronto. Amazing how similar they look in these pictures kay:


Luftbildaufnahme: Promontory Point, East Hyde Park und Indian Village by Marco Verch, on Flickr


AirNorm MR-66 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

When I was in Chicago, I felt a lot of similarities to Toronto. You find the most amazing photos, JuanPaulo!!


----------



## Hudson11

*New Orleans*


New Orleans skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Taller said:


> When I was in Chicago, I felt a lot of similarities to Toronto. You find the most amazing photos, JuanPaulo!!


Thank you, T&B! kay:


----------



## streetscapeer

@urbanize.la


----------



## Sheema

isaidso said:


> I always expect the southern US to look different than southern Canada (Windsor to the east coast) but it's remarkable how much they look the same given the climatic differences.



That's because it's North America :lol:


----------



## Sheema

LA is looking more and more dense . 

"2nd city of America and now starting to look like it too :cheers:


----------



## Jaborandi

Hudson11 said:


> *Birmingham*
> 
> 
> A Sunday Hike in Birmingham by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


At first glance, I thought this was Hamilton.


----------



## isaidso

Good call. It does look like the Hammer.


----------



## liburni

London, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Sheema

1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. LA
4. SF
5.Philadelphia
6. Boston
7. Dallas
8. Seattle
9. Minneapolis
10. Houston


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ wrong thread... not a US only skylines :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

BrickellResidence said:


> ^^ wrong thread... not a US only skylines :lol:


Perhaps his North America is only one country!


----------



## Stringpicker

Here's why I consider the Toronto skyline to be among North America's best:








http://viestramagazine.com/toronto-...with-summer-programme-of-free-ev-p344-167.htm


----------



## NYCrulz

Taller said:


> Perhaps his North America is only one country!


I'm pretty sure it's a "she" :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

NYCrulz said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a "she" :lol:


Well, no doubt "he" or "she" is _extremely_ patriotic!


----------



## Manila-X

Times to change my skyline rankings!

My top 5!

1) NYC
2) Chicago
3) Toronto
4) San Francisco
5) Atlanta

The Salesforce Tower make SF's skyline much better!


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Approaching Seattle by Martin Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Hudson11 said:


> *Seattle*
> 
> 
> Approaching Seattle by Martin Campbell, on Flickr


I had been cheated! I didn't know that behind Dwtn Seattle there was another body of water!


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## elliot

Met great folks from Panama and love the city.

That photo looks so bad... like a first try 3D intern image. Awful architecture.

But a great place to buy, live and enjoy.


----------



## scarer

México city


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City- Reforma*










Créditos: Santiago Arau


----------



## skyscraper 500

Physchy said:


> *México City - Santa Fe neighborhood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: Alberto Franca / Ind Erick / Santiago Arau / Juan Rodríguez*​


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## scarer

The new second biggest park in mexico city<333


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Minneapolis, MN*


Early Lights - Minneapolis by Gian Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

What team uses that stadium/arena?


----------



## Hudson11

isaidso said:


> What team uses that stadium/arena?


the Vikings, NFL. 

*Baltimore
*

Baltimore by Lutz Hirschmann, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston aerial from flickr. Familiar angle, only higher.

Boston B&W by Ricky Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## superlame

Toronto Fall skyline by michael lekas, on Flickr


Toronto II by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

isaidso said:


> What team uses that stadium/arena?


The Vikings. Also, home to the Super Bowl this year. :banana:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Miami Skyline, from Miami Beach









by me
https://imgur.com/Im3YJvo


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


PhillySunrise by Wayne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Towersla

JuanPaulo said:


> *Los Angeles, CA*
> 
> 
> Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


18 towers currently under construction in downtown Los Angeles. How many approved, proposed, skyscrapers will we see break ground in 2018?
Source: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=221144


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey MX


----------



## skyscraper 500

Some of *Monterrey - México* from yesterday



Physchy said:


> _*Monterrey, México*​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


DSC_7935 by Antonio Latte, on Flickr


----------



## nasa35

JuanPaulo said:


> *Minneapolis, MN*
> 
> 
> Early Lights - Minneapolis by Gian Lorenzo, on Flickr


spectacular, i see this every morning on the way to work. nice infil


----------



## ElRegio

*Monterrey, Mexico. fall 2017*


----------



## Taller Better

A nice sunset shot of Toronto from the Toronto Islands....





superlame said:


> [/url]
> Toronto II by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Treasure from Treasure Island by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


DJI_0039 by briancoronas, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


DTLA - Georges Gap by Thomas Hart, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*SF*
Bay City Blues by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

One of the best SF skyline photos I've seen. kay:


----------



## Nouvellecosse

It looks like it's been stretched vertically


----------



## isaidso

Holy deception Batman. I'll have to de-like that. :sleepy:


----------



## techniques1200s

here have some non-stretched San Francisco(and Oakland) skyline shots:


regram @gettyphotography Here we are. Beautiful sunset over both cities Oakland and San Francisco this is a section of large panoramic picture! Clouds forecasted by @ig_escaype ! I also offer workshops - one on one - or group photo tours. To help master y by Adolfo Rivera Diaz, on Flickr


reflection, Salesforce Tower, San Francisco, sunset by David McSpadden, on Flickr


San Francisco Downtown from San Bruno Mountain by C N, on Flickr


11 San Francisco by annarouse, on Flickr


Garretson Trail View by Kevin Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

San Francisco has a lovely skyline, and there is no need to photoshop it to stretch the buildings into supertalls!

A nice photo taken after our first snowfall of the season the other day, here in Toronto:









https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/7jjwok/let_it_snow/


----------



## techniques1200s

Taller said:


> San Francisco has a lovely skyline, and there is no need to photoshop it to stretch the buildings into supertalls!


well, one of the buildings is a supertall, stretched or not. 

I dunno if that guy was trying to make the buildings look taller so he could deceive people on skyscraper forums though lol. Maybe, or maybe they just thought it looked cool, or did it by accident and didn't notice before uploading it...i mean it's pretty obvious the pic was stretched. FYI their other SF skyline shots aren't stretched.


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## isaidso

techniques1200s said:


> well, one of the buildings is a supertall, stretched or not.
> 
> I dunno if that guy was trying to make the buildings look taller so he could deceive people on skyscraper forums though lol. Maybe, or maybe they just thought it looked cool, or did it by accident and didn't notice before uploading it...i mean it's pretty obvious the pic was stretched. FYI their other SF skyline shots aren't stretched.


Thx for the pics! Salesforce has been a game changer for SF. Regarding the stretched photo, I knew something felt off but couldn't put my finger on it. I'll err on the side of 'no one meant to pull the wool over our eyes'. These things happen from time to time.


----------



## itom 987

I guess Edmonton could almost be Canada's San Francisco skyline wise.

Looming Skyline by Dane Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Avian001

Minneapolis 

Minneapolis Skyline at Night by Gian Lorenzo, on Flickr

Minneapolis at Night by Gian Lorenzo, on Flickr

Minneapolis City Scape at Dusk - Aerial #2 by Gian Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## Avian001

Duplicate


----------



## isaidso

itom 987 said:


> I guess Edmonton could almost be Canada's San Francisco skyline wise.


In the sense that there's one building drastically boosting the skyline the change will be even more pronounced in Edmonton. Omitting JW Marriott which is rising next to it, Stantec is about two-thirds taller than anything else. That's the kind of increase you rarely see anywhere.


----------



## skyscraper 500

*México City*



Physchy said:


> *Ciudad de México*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: PANOMAX*​





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Uaarkson

Mexico City has some nice modern architecture.


----------



## MDguy

isaidso said:


> In the sense that there's one building drastically boosting the skyline the change will be even more pronounced in Edmonton. Omitting JW Marriott which is rising next to it, Stantec is about two-thirds taller than anything else. That's the kind of increase you rarely see anywhere.


Oklahoma City is another good example of that 









By Bill Cobb http://www.skylinescenes.com/products/aerial-of-downtown-okc-and-ouhsc-v49366


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami City skyline by Mark Harris, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Atlanta*


Flying out of Atlanta by Al Case, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

Mexico City,CDMX


----------



## scarer

MONTERREY


----------



## spidey7312

*Philadelphia

*
Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City- Insurgentes Sur Skyline*








[/url]CDMX by NetoRules, en Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdVadxDF5hn/?taken-by=sicorps









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdTw9cvnNDs/?taken-by=jyclal









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdTdS0ZHl8P/?taken-by=mengjia73









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdQoMwCh1mh/?taken-by=raph.chapot


----------



## Hudson11

*St Louis*


Saint Louis from the Arch by Richard Fahey, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

A pretty shot from a plane flying past Toronto:










https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/7n4xga/i_legit_love_everything_about_this_city/


----------



## Hudson11

*New Orleans*


20171214_233927 by lightningwizard, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Edmonton, Alberta*









https://www.instagram.com/mmguri/


----------



## isaidso

You can see Edmonton's new tallest poking above the rest. kay:


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*









Source Twitter:https://twitter.com/halifaxnoise/status/946491551198384128









Source Twitter:https://twitter.com/HalifaxSeaport/status/947476851890499585


----------



## spidey7312

*Chicago

*
Chicago skyline by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


20171229 5DIV South Beach Helicopters 132 by James Scott S, on Flickr


20171229 5DIV South Beach Helicopters 284 by James Scott S, on Flickr


20171229 5DIV South Beach Helicopters 178 by James Scott S, on Flickr


20171229 5DIV South Beach Helicopters 246 by James Scott S, on Flickr


20171229 5DIV South Beach Helicopters 177 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## suri1100134

BrickellResidence said:


> *Puebla City*
> 
> Por Danny Chazari


this pic so beautiful


----------



## JorgeORandall

Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## skyscraper 500

mergedbear said:


> *Santa Fe, Mexico City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton in the beginning of 2018. by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Lightsaber City by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*MEXICO CITY










*

*© Horchata Pop*[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## DZH22

A daytime and nighttime shot of Boston from the same spot in Eastie (across the harbor). Found on flickr.

_CSC2990 by Avinash Malik, on Flickr


_DSC3374 by Avinash Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*New Orleans* (Congrats to the Saints!)


Good Morning New Orleans by Scott Mohrman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*




















Courtesy of Razz


----------



## JorgeORandall

San Pedro in Monterrey, Mexico.


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Delaware River Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON
*

DSC04644 by Ben McCanny, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*San Francisco*

Yerba Buena by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Untitled by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City*


Iced #4 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*









https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rea...-is-reshaping-metrovancouver/article37196565/









www.twitter.com/ianoyeg


----------



## isaidso

*The Six*

Subway train against Toronto Skyline by Ida Mclaughlin, on Flickr

AirNorm MR-61 by Norm Li, on Flickr

AirNorm MR-17 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*The Six*

AirNorm MR-8 by Norm Li, on Flickr

AirNorm MR-7 by Norm Li, on Flickr

AirNorm-156-171018-00228 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## african

San Francisco


City of San Francisco Aerial Photo by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr

Repost from a while ago of San Francisco that I really like.


----------



## isaidso

It's a great photo. There's something special about west coast cities.


----------



## scarer

*Guadalara*


----------



## RandomDude01

Portland Oregon


----------



## roballan

Toronto is a masterpiece :drool:


----------



## JS97

If I had to rank the North American Skylines right now it would look something like this: (my opinion is constantly changing however)

1. New York City
New York is still the king in North America (and the world) for me. The Empire State Building and Chrysler Building are two of my favorite skyscrapers in the world. I have a critique as well. I'm not really happy with these new narrow super-tall residential skyscrapers near central park. Both because of what they represent and how they affect the overall skyline. Maybe when there are more my opinion will change. Currently I feel like they ruin the overall picture as they do not fit in at all. 

2. Chicago
Chicago has awesome architecture. The skyline is in balance and is very eye-pleasing. The location at the lake gives it a great aesthetic. The river surrounded by tall buildings is an awesome sight as well.

3. Toronto
The only city in this list that I have visited. Toronto is really beautiful already but seems to have one of the most promising construction coming up. The lake gives it adds so much to it as well (just like with Chicago). The CN Tower is the beautiful landmark that just finishes the picture.

4. San Francisco
Great natural surroundings, beautiful bridges and an awesome new landmark that made it rise a lot on the list for me.

5. Seattle
Space Needle and the way it is surrounded by the water.

6. Philadelphia
In a way this is a typical American Skyline to me. I really like typical American skylines. Philly is has a certain freshness to it that makes it stand out. The way the tallest skyscrapers top the skyline off is really eye-pleasing to me. Their positioning is great. The crowns on two of the two glass towers really reminds me of a modern Chrysler Building.

7. Los Angeles
That new tallest tower is a great addition to an already great and familiar skyline.

8. Vancouver
Wins of them all when it comes to natural surroundings. But the skyline itself is very well put together and clean as well.

All other skylines I can't really rank at this moment. I haven't made up my mind about the Mexican skylines. Monterrey is great with those unique mountains in the background however.


----------



## chrisfleurs

Monterrey, México


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## superlame

Toronto Aerial #04 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


Faculty of Architecture 01 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


Island Views by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Pittsburgh, PA*


2018_01untitled shoot 00207-Edit by wotenimages, on Flickr


Pittsburgh Morning Fog by wotenimages, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

superlame said:


> Toronto Aerial #04 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Faculty of Architecture 01 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Island Views by Michael Muraz, on Flickr



Hmmm...seems to be plenty of "non boxes"! :dunno:


Another nice find:





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> L Tower 01 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> Hmmm...seems to be plenty of "non boxes"! :dunno:


Some people see only what they want to see in order to feed their narrow and shallow views unless of course they are hopelessly gormless.


----------



## Hudson11

*Los Angeles*


LA2 by TJ Barber, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Sheema said:


> Great thread. Love it . But some cities need more diversity away from the boxy scraper style.. Just an injection of more original and quality designs.
> 
> Toronto is obviously top four by sheer size but I can get bored with it so easily.Way too many boxes.


Toronto is stubbornly minimalist and veers toward classic designs. Mies' TD Centre is the quintessential Toronto tower. It's the best 'box' but looks as good today as when it was built 40 years ago.

Minimalist design isn't everyone's cup of tea but I'd rather have that than the other extreme. Btw, by sheer size Toronto is a solid 3rd ahead of Panama City in 4th. After Panama City there's a substantial drop off in size to 5th spot Miami.


http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## isaidso

superlame said:


> Faculty of Architecture 01 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


The Faculty of Architecture turned out superbly.


----------



## Hudson11

looks like a villain's headquarters. They should add a moat.


----------



## isaidso

It's a modern addition on the back of this:









Courtesy of UT


----------



## Hudson11

I noticed. That's a nice building to split an avenue at.

*Denver*


Spear Blvd Over the Platte by Cole Richards, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City- Reforma*










By: Mktimelapse


----------



## Jaborandi

isaidso said:


> It's a modern addition on the back of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of UT


Such a shame that U. of T. cheaped out on the cleaning of the yellow brick. It still looks so grubby. A fantastic job of cleaning was done at St. Basils and Metropolitan United Church. The newly cleaned brick almost glows with pride.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City- Santa Fe*










by: Oscar Ruiz


----------



## DZH22

Boston aerial from flickr

Boston by Tim Fitzwater, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Jaborandi said:


> Such a shame that U. of T. cheaped out on the cleaning of the yellow brick. It still looks so grubby. A fantastic job of cleaning was done at St. Basils and Metropolitan United Church. The newly cleaned brick almost glows with pride.


And those concrete planters with graffiti don't do it any favours.


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto
One Bloor East 02 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Hartford, Connecticut*


Insurance City by Jstearns7, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Chicago

*
Autumn on the Pier by Charles Simms, on Flickr


----------



## ou2407

Something different...

*Acapulco*


----------



## ainvan

Calgary Downtown at Color Cloud by Bluesky251, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline by Don TM, on Flickr


Skyline of Calgary from Crescent Heights, Alberta, Canada by Johannes Zettel, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Aerial view of City Skyline from Old Port Montreal Quebec Canada by mbell1975, on Flickr


On the Roofs by Fred 514, on Flickr


Beautiful Montreal, Canada [1600x937] by Ali Almelhem, on Flickr


_DSC6705 by Sébastien Brodeur, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ You find amazing shots, ainvan. My two favourites are the first and the last one of Montreal. Both are really unique angles to photograph the city, especially the last one.. I had to think for a moment which city it was!


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Aerial by Heath Alseike, on Flickr


Spear Blvd Over the Platte by Cole Richards, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/38482910790/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25421546657/


----------



## Hudson11

I think San Francisco has it for now, but Miami, San Fran and Seattle are all in close contention for that No 3 skyline spot in the USA following Chicago and NYC. 

Downtown Miami has two mega projects under construction and is still in consideration for Amazon's HQ2. 
San Francisco added a supertall and has several skyscrapers under construction. 
Seattle is putting Manhattanization into practice. Not a lot of tall skyscrapers being built, but a crazy amount of highrises in the 400+' range adding an incredible amount of density to an already impressive skyline.

here's *Seattle*


Supermoon Rising by Joe Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Winnipeg*










source









source


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Beautiful! :yes:


----------



## MDguy

^^ That's Brooklyn in the foreground. Long Island City is to the right of the photo but not included in it

It is a fantastic shot. Very intense urban


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> ^^ Beautiful! :yes:


I love the new CMHR and that's a great location for a baseball stadium.


----------



## DZH22

Providence from flickr. There is a possibility that the tallest building, towards the left with the spire, will eventually be torn down within the next few years. Talk about a city with low self esteem!

This view by Daniel Torres, on Flickr


This is the biggest building U/C here in a while. Just 15 stories, and can also be seen in the middle of the first shot. I really don't understand why Providence isn't doing better, or how it could reach the point they tear down the most iconic building they have left.

The City by Daniel Torres, on Flickr


----------



## Thorondor

DZH22 said:


> Providence from flickr. There is a possibility that the tallest building, towards the left with the spire, will eventually be torn down within the next few years. Talk about a city with low self esteem!


That's surprising! Has there been a push to acquire any form of landmark status to protect it from being demolished? I find it hard to believe they can't just renovate it for use as offices. It would be a shame to lose Providence's most iconic building.


----------



## MDguy

ainvan said:


> Aerial view of City Skyline from Old Port Montreal Quebec Canada by mbell1975, on Flickr


I'm drooling! What wonderful urbanism :cheers:



DZH22 said:


> Providence from flickr. There is a possibility that the tallest building, towards the left with the spire, will eventually be torn down within the next few years. Talk about a city with low self esteem!


What horse shit! I just looked at downtown Providence on Google Earth. The amount of parking lots downtown is really quite (surprisingly) high, providing ample opportunities for new towers. There is absolutely no need to demolish an iconic building. It looks like most local politicians support its demolition...


----------



## ozwuli

ainvan said:


> Calgary Downtown at Color Cloud by Bluesky251, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Calgary Skyline by Don TM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline of Calgary from Crescent Heights, Alberta, Canada by Johannes Zettel, on Flickr


I've heard of Calgary before in passing. I thought it was just a small city in the middle of nowhere, Canada. But now I've gained a lot of respect for Calgary because it has one really impressive skyline.


----------



## You are to blame

ozwuli said:


> I've heard of Calgary before in passing. I thought it was just a small city in the middle of nowhere, Canada. But now I've gained a lot of respect for Calgary because it has one really impressive skyline.


All major Canadian cities have impressive skylines, much better than American cities their size and bigger.


----------



## Taller Better

MDguy said:


> ^^ That's Brooklyn in the foreground. Long Island City is to the right of the photo but not included in it
> 
> It is a fantastic shot. Very intense urban


It's an awesome shot, but it has no source. I a note to the poster asking for one to be included, and unfortunately he has no idea where it came from so I had to delete it. If everyone could remember to please first state what city they are posting, and then a clear link to the source of the photo. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## in'sauga

That first shot though in that grouping of Montreal pics is proof that Montreal is the most beautiful large city in North America IMO. That perfect balance of old world charm and modern just magnifique!!


----------



## isaidso

ozwuli said:


> I've heard of Calgary before in passing. I thought it was just a small city in the middle of nowhere, Canada. But now I've gained a lot of respect for Calgary because it has one really impressive skyline.


I hear that sentiment from Americans all the time. They assume that there's nothing beyond their border. They're surprised by Montreal, Toronto, and Vancouver when they find themselves there. That a city the size of Calgary exists north of Montana is a revelation. A further revelation would be that another one the same size exists 3 hours north of Calgary.


----------



## isaidso

Another one of the Stampede City

YYC Mid Winter 2018 by RemotelyBoris, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

Calgary has a very impressive skyline, but as for the city, is there much?


----------



## DZH22

Hartford from flickr.

Hartford CT Skyline [OC][2048 x 1152] by lawepw, on Flickr

Hartford, CT Skyline by kublanov, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexican Skylines



Physchy said:


> *Ciudad de México*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monterrey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guadalajara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Puebla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cancún*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Por: PANOMAX / Urban Wilderness / jcm_gdl / Tochimani*​


----------



## isaidso

MDguy said:


> Calgary has a very impressive skyline, but as for the city, is there much?


It's a very small metro; only about the size of Oklahoma City or Jacksonville. I was only there briefly but its city offerings didn't impress me as much as the skyline. That said, Calgary is rapidly developing and has proximity to the Rockies as a big plus. One can be in Banff within the hour. 

Calgary has tremendous potential but needs more time to gel imo.


----------



## Hudson11

*Tampa*


Tampa Marker 4 by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr. Even larger sizes are all available if you click into the pics.

Try to mentally "stitch" these 3 together from left to right.

DJI_0288 by Jeff Murat, on Flickr

DJI_0269 by Jeff Murat, on Flickr

DJI_0263 by Jeff Murat, on Flickr


I'm making this last one a size bigger for detail's sake. It really shows how much the city's urbanity is expanding outward.

DJI_0181 by Jeff Murat, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

Toronto:


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey


----------



## skyscraper 500

Ivo_Shandor said:


> *México City - Santa Fe
> *
> Parque La Mexicana by _angel25, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Acidline

You are to blame said:


> All major Canadian cities have impressive skylines, much better than American cities their size and bigger.


I agree on the "smaller" cities for the most part. Except you have outliers like Pittsburgh that Calgary still cant compare to


----------



## scarer




----------



## in'sauga

Acidline said:


> I agree on the "smaller" cities for the most part. Except you have outliers like Pittsburgh that Calgary still cant compare to


I personally find Calgary far more impressive than Pittsburgh with regards to skyline.


----------



## Sheema

1. Nyc

Big gap 

2. chicago
3. toronto

small gap 

4. LA
5. SF
6. Seattle
7.. Mexico City ( I still don't get it tho )
8. Philadelphia
9. Boston
10. Calgary


----------



## Sheema

Dallas and Houston are cool but just for me .. I go for more organic skylines...


:storm::


----------



## Abhishek901

Acidline said:


> I agree on the "smaller" cities for the most part. Except you have outliers like Pittsburgh that Calgary still cant compare to


Pittsburgh's metropolitan population is 2.4 million vs 1.4 million for Calgary. Despite that Calgary has 36 buildings over 400 ft while Pittsburgh has 16 buildings over 400 ft.

It's Calgary which is an outlier.


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto


----------



## You are to blame

Sheema said:


> 1. Nyc
> 
> Big gap
> 
> 2. chicago
> 3. toronto
> 
> small gap
> 
> 4. LA
> 5. SF
> 6. Seattle
> 7.. Mexico City ( I still don't get it tho )
> 8. Philadelphia
> 9. Boston
> 10. Calgary


You sound pretty US centric if you are not including Mexican cities and especially Panama city, which to me is number 2

Here is a reminder of Panama City


----------



## spidey7312

Abhishek901 said:


> Pittsburgh's metropolitan population is 24 million vs 14 million for Calgary. Despite that Calgary has 36 buildings over 400 ft while Pittsburgh has 16 buildings over 400 ft.
> 
> It's Calgary which is an outlier.


24 million and 14 million? NYC has just 19 mil metro. I think you mean 2.4 mil and 1.4 mil, respectively.


----------



## MDguy

I agree Calgary has a more impressive skyline size-wise. In terms of aesthetics, Pittsburgh blows Calgary out of the water imo. Calgary is a little too heavy on the glass for my taste.


----------



## Abhishek901

spidey7312 said:


> 24 million and 14 million? NYC has just 19 mil metro. I think you mean 2.4 mil and 1.4 mil, respectively.


Sorry, I missed the decimals.


----------



## isaidso

in'sauga said:


> I personally find Calgary far more impressive than Pittsburgh with regards to skyline.


Aesthetically I prefer Pittsburgh but Calgary's skyline is significantly bigger. I'm not sure why Pittsburgh came up though. It's a significantly bigger metro than Calgary.


----------



## Hudson11

*Detroit*


Skyline of Detroit City by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

^^ More of these:

Skyline of Detroit City by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr
Skyline of Detroit City by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## rockinmoz

*Here's another Panama City- From Flickr- Sweet*








[/url]Reflections by Daniel Entrena, on Flickr"]http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/23xjsEq]Reflections by Daniel Entrena, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## Sheema

1. NYC 

gap 



2. Chicago

Gap 



3. Los Angeles 
4. San Francisco
5. Philadelphia
6. Seattle
7. Mexico city
8. Dallas
9. Pittsburgh
10. San Diego


----------



## JMS9

^^ Hold up...._San Diego?_


----------



## JMS9

I'm tired of my city not getting repped. Tell me this isn't a Top 10 skyline


----------



## in'sauga

aesthetically and in terms of architecture, Calgary is ahead of Pittsburgh. I really like Pittsburgh's skyline, don't get me wrong, but the addition of the newest towers in Calgary sets it apart for me.. they're more innovative and unique.. the bow and telus tower which is u/c atm alone puts it ahead. 

it's all so relative though.. i find it very difficult to make a top 10 list b/c each city i consider offers something unique compared to the other cities. North America is blessed with a plethora of skylines its hard to pick just 10.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

DSC01835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

JMS9 said:


> ^^ Hold up...._San Diego?_


isn't a bad skyline city. Not Top 10 NA IMO, but definitely top 20. 

*Denver*

The Denver Skyline by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901

JMS9 said:


> I'm tired of my city not getting repped. Tell me this isn't a Top 10 skyline


First of all, the top 10 lists here are individual opinions. Nobody's list is "official". 

Secondly, although, the skyline is good in absolute terms but there are many other cities which have even better skylines so it's possible for this skyline to not rank in top 10 in several forumers' opinion.


----------



## Acidline

Hudson11 said:


> *Detroit*
> 
> 
> Skyline of Detroit City by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr



always dug this view as well


----------



## JMS9

Abhishek901 said:


> First of all, the top 10 lists here are individual opinions. Nobody's list is "official".
> 
> Secondly, although, the skyline is good in absolute terms but there are many other cities which have even better skylines so it's possible for this skyline to not rank in top 10 in several forumers' opinion.


Holy cow, relax.


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


White Vancouver by Song Wang, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfhI-8YF7zP/?taken-by=natesilver









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfifxOKANZb/?taken-by=tlyphotographie









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd0w0lHhBTi/?taken-by=mtl_crane


----------



## ou2407

*Guadalajara*


----------



## MDguy

I definitely think Minneapolis has one of the best skylines in the US. It's interesting how even their post modern buildings are really beautiful, unlike a lot of cities. It's unfortunate that their older pre-war towers are so small. I know there is a larger one in St. Paul. Still wondering why Minneapolis has lacked big developments like other American cities in recent years, though.


----------



## Sheema

1. NYC


Big gAP 



2. cHICAGO 



GAP 


3. TORONTO


----------



## JMS9

MDguy said:


> I definitely think Minneapolis has one of the best skylines in the US. It's interesting how even their post modern buildings are really beautiful, unlike a lot of cities. It's unfortunate that their older pre-war towers are so small. I know there is a larger one in St. Paul. Still wondering why Minneapolis has lacked big developments like other American cities in recent years, though.


We've had some proposals but they just get scaled down, and scaled down again, or just scraped altogether. hno:


----------



## MDguy

JMS9 said:


> We've had some proposals but they just get scaled down, and scaled down again, or just scraped altogether. hno:


A shame. Scaled down due to low demand/market conditions or due to NIMBYism?


----------



## MDguy

Speaking of the Twin Cities

St. Paul
Downtown St Paul Mn by Don Olson, on Flickr

I really love the First National Bank building. It looks like it belongs in Detroit!


----------



## roguelich

*Los Angeles*
California

Lexus-ES-350-in-Holywood-Highland-Av-Jan-24-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

I think Phoenix is the single most disappointing skyline in the US. Its our fifth largest city and yet cities a fraction its size have better skylines


----------



## isaidso

If I didn't know any better I'd guess the metropolitan population of that place at 300,000. I'd never guess that it has 4.8 million people.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I believe the main reason for Phoenix short skyline is the height restriction due to the downtown is only two miles from the Sky Harbour International airport.

On a side note, I'm going there for vacation in 2 weeks.


----------



## isaidso

Eastern Canadians go to Florida, Mexico, and Cuba. Western Canadians go to Arizona, Hawaii, and Mexico?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fixed.



isaidso said:


> Eastern Canadians go to Florida, Mexico, and Cuba. Western Canadians go to Arizona, *California*, Hawaii, and Mexico?





Actually, it'd be my first time going to Arizona and the Grand Canyon.


----------



## isaidso

I suppose people go for the scenery and weather rather than to see Phoenix.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> I suppose people go for the scenery and weather rather than to see Phoenix.


You never know, there could be many things to do and see in Phoenix, I'll find out soon.


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180210_163015(0) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## fredcalif

Hudson11 said:


> *Phoenix*
> 
> 
> Phoenix skyline and cactus by Phoenix Hood Cleaning - Kitchen Exhaust Cleaners, on Flickr


that is not downtown PHoenix, that is the Uptown area


----------



## Uaarkson

MDguy said:


> I think Phoenix is the single most disappointing skyline in the US. Its our fifth largest city and yet cities a fraction its size have better skylines


Lol. Flint, MI with its single art deco skyscraper has a more attractive skyline than Phoenix.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Phoenix

Phoenix Metro Area - Downtown by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

Uaarkson said:


> Lol. Flint, MI with its single art deco skyscraper has a more attractive skyline than Phoenix.


I'd have to agree. 

Phoenix's skyline reminds me of one of those suburban Northern Virginia cities, but with mountains. The only notable high-rise building there is city hall

Water Falls At City Hall by Archie Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philadelphia*


Philadelphia from 5 Miles by Brian Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## JorgeORandall

*Mexico City*


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Downtown Miami at night. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


The city, an example of a Sony 16mm lens. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Saturday Night Colours by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


2016-03-28 16.48.49.jpg by Shawn Bishop, on Flickr


Sunset over Vancouver by Artur Smoczynski, on Flickr


2015-06-19 21.31.05.jpg by Shawn Bishop, on Flickr


2015-02-22 17.44.12.jpg by Shawn Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Dallas*
Texas

Last Light by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas skyline could be better for a city over 6 millions, I have relatives from Dallas visiting us recently and commented that we have much better skyline in Vancouver. Lol


----------



## Thorondor

Yellow Fever said:


> Dallas skyline could be better for a city over 6 millions, I have relatives from Dallas visiting us recently and commented that we have much better skyline in Vancouver. Lol


I have to disagree with you there. Vancouver's skyline is larger than Dallas', but it lacks many quality standout skyscrapers. Dallas has several and looks especially good lit up at night.


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver could do with 2-3 signature office buildings but I still prefer it over the one in Dallas.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> What was the temperature when you took these photos?


The temp was about 15C, not exactly warm.


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> The temp was about 15C, not exactly warm.


15C? If you want a break from winter it doesn't seem like Arizona makes much sense.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Just go outside in the afternoon only, then you would be ok.  The afternoon temp could go up to the high 20C.

There were snow in Grand Canyon when we were there.


----------



## isaidso

I'd like to visit but for a winter getaway I think I'll stick to Mexico and central America.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Agreed but I'm glad that we made this trip tho, we can forget Phoenix but the Grand Canyon and the Sedona areas are just simply breath taking, I wish we could spend a whole month there to explore every national and state parks.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Back to Vancouver

DSC05899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sorry for the off topic but since we have been talking about Phx, here are some downtown construction photos, does anyone know what project is it? it looks like a huge development.




20180316_130522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_130636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_130640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_130712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_130718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## fredcalif

that project is called Block 23


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Thanks, I googled and here's the info...

Block 23 will include approximately 330 apartments by StreetLights Residential, 200,000 square feet of creative office space, restaurant and retail uses along with above- and below-grade parking. The development will be home to the area’s first grocery store by Fry’s Food Stores.











http://downtownphoenixjournal.com/2016/10/14/growing-grocery-store-downtown-phoenix/










http://downtownphoenixjournal.com/2017/04/11/downtowns-grocery-store-break-ground/


----------



## Yellow Fever

This project looks great and is massive but just wish the condo tower is taller, 16 stories is just too short.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity

2015 - Vancouver - Sun-up - 3 of 4 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Another Raincouver shot.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*










*by: Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos*


----------



## liburni




----------



## liburni




----------



## streetscapeer

*SF*

Epic Twin Peaks by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bg9PqtMhqJO/?taken-by=filledesregions


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


AMB-0511 by AdamBidas1.0, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis 

Crisp March Morning in Downtown Minneapolis by Groveland Media, auf Flickr


----------



## ainvan

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf_4UVmnoeP/?taken-by=clarence.db


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton
Bright Sunny Edmonton by Judith Gale, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto








Toronto by Brock Cruess, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston drone shot from flickr. Cambridge in the foreground.

Drone View Cambridge/Boston by arckphoto, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That photo gives a much better lay of the land than most of the Boston shots I see.


----------



## Major Deegan

*Minneapolis*










Gian Lorenzo / Meet Minneapolis


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Probably the best Minneapolis angle I have seen. Reminds me a lot of Singapore in this shot.


----------



## Kirk Stones

The Boston pic above is impressive.:rock:


----------



## Kirk Stones

1. NYC
2. Chicago

Then it just gets crazy.


----------



## Taller Better

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Probably the best Minneapolis angle I have seen. Reminds me a lot of Singapore in this shot.


Couldn't agree more; probably my fave Mpls photo ever.


----------



## isaidso

They have some beautiful skyscrapers in the downtown and the new NFL stadium is just wow.


----------



## Major Deegan

Here is a daylight photo from a slightly different angle. We have several 300-500ft range towers in development that could extend the skyline further toward the riverfront. 

Early Lights - Minneapolis by Gian Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## Thorondor

I finally finished my skyline list for North America! I gave each skyscraper (100m+) a quality score from 1 to 10 and then assigned it a point value: 
if quality > 5: points = (quality - 5) * height (feet)
else: points = (2^(quality - 6)) * height (feet)

Each city was ranked by the sum of all its skyscraper points divided by 1000. Ties were broken by architectural variety.

Note that even though a city like Detroit may not be ranked highly overall because of a lower number of skyscrapers, it may still rank very highly in quality and architectural variety. If I were to make my personal top skylines list, I would put such cities much higher on the list. 



*1) New York City (983 points)*
Architectural Styles: 17 (1st)
Facade Materials: 14 (1st)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.4 (5th)
# Buildings 100m+: 775 (1st)
# Buildings 200m+: 85 (1st)

*2) Chicago (386 points)*
Architectural Styles: 14 (2nd) 
Facade Materials: 12 (2nd)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.2 (11th)
# Buildings 100m+: 322 (2nd)
# Buildings 200m+: 30 (2nd)

*3) Toronto (293 points) *
Architectural Styles: 13 (3rd)
Facade Materials: 12 (3rd)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 6.7 (*19th*)
# Buildings 100m+: 293 (3rd)
# Buildings 200m+: 23 (3rd)

*4) Houston (107 points) *
Architectural Styles: 7 (6th)
Facade Materials: 6 (12th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.1 (15th)
# Buildings 100m+: 94 (6th)
# Buildings 200m+: 15 (5th)

*5) Mexico City (107 points) *
Architectural Styles: 6 (8th)
Facade Materials: 2 (*22nd*)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.1 (15th)
# Buildings 100m+: 114 (4th)
# Buildings 200m+: 7 (7th)

*6) San Francisco (94 points) *
Architectural Styles: 7 (6th)
Facade Materials: 7 (7th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.3 (9th)
# Buildings 100m+: 83 (7th)
# Buildings 200m+: 5 (11th)

*7) Miami (88 points) *
Architectural Styles: 5 (12th)
Facade Materials: 5 (17th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 6.6 (*22nd*)
# Buildings 100m+: 102 (5th)
# Buildings 200m+: 5 (11th)

*8) Panama City (83 points) *
Architectural Styles: 2 (*22nd*)
Facade Materials: 2 (*22nd*)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 6.7 (*20th*)
# Buildings 100m+: 81 (8th)
# Buildings 200m+: 23 (3rd)

*9) Philadelphia (78 points) *
Architectural Styles: 10 (4th)
Facade Materials: 8 (5th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.6 (4th)
# Buildings 100m+: 56 (15th)
# Buildings 200m+: 7 (7th)

*10) Atlanta (77 points) *
Architectural Styles: 4 (18th)
Facade Materials: 5 (17th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.4 (5th)
# Buildings 100m+: 61 (11th)
# Buildings 200m+: 7 (7th)

*11) Calgary (74 points) *
Architectural Styles: 3 (19th)
Facade Materials: 5 (17th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.4 (5th)
# Buildings 100m+: 63 (10th)
# Buildings 200m+: 4 (14th)

*12) Los Angeles (72 points) *
Architectural Styles: 5 (12th)
Facade Materials: 6 (12th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.2 (11th)
# Buildings 100m+: 59 (13th)
# Buildings 200m+: 12 (6th)

*13) Seattle (64 points) *
Architectural Styles: 5 (12th)
Facade Materials: 7 (7th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.2 (11th)
# Buildings 100m+: 57 (14th)
# Buildings 200m+: 5 (11th)

*14) Dallas (61 points) *
Architectural Styles: 5 (12th)
Facade Materials: 6 (12th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.4 (5th)
# Buildings 100m+: 48 (18th)
# Buildings 200m+: 6 (10th)

*15) Las Vegas (60 points) *
Architectural Styles: 3 (19th)
Facade Materials: 6 (12th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.1 (15th)
# Buildings 100m+: 56 (15th)
# Buildings 200m+: 2 (18th)

*16) Boston (56 points) *
Architectural Styles: 6 (8th)
Facade Materials: 8 (*5th*)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.2 (11th)
# Buildings 100m+: 50 (17th)
# Buildings 200m+: 4 (14th)

*17) Vancouver (51 points) *
Architectural Styles: 5 (12th)
Facade Materials: 5 (17th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.0 (18th)
# Buildings 100m+: 60 (12th)
# Buildings 200m+: 1 (21st)

*18) Minneapolis (47 points) *
Architectural Styles: 6 (8th)
Facade Materials: 9 (*4th*)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 8.1 (*2nd*)
# Buildings 100m+: 30 (21st)
# Buildings 200m+: 4 (14th)

*19) Montreal (44 points) *
Architectural Styles: 5 (12th)
Facade Materials: 7 (7th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.3 (9th)
# Buildings 100m+: 41 (19th)
# Buildings 200m+: 2 (18th)

*20) Detroit (38 points) *
Architectural Styles: 9 (*5th*)
Facade Materials: 11 (*3rd*)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 8.2 (*1st*)
# Buildings 100m+: 26 (22nd)
# Buildings 200m+: 1 (21st)

*21) Pittsburgh (38 points) *
Architectural Styles: 6 (*8th*)
Facade Materials: 7 (9th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 7.8 (*3rd*)
# Buildings 100m+: 26 (22nd)
# Buildings 200m+: 2 (18th)

*22) Honolulu (38 points) *
Architectural Styles: 2 (22nd)
Facade Materials: 5 (17th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 6.1 (23rd)
# Buildings 100m+: 71 (*9th*)
# Buildings 200m+: 0 (23rd)

*23) Denver (29 points) *
Architectural Styles: 3 (19th)
Facade Materials: 6 (12th)
Average Quality of Buildings 100m+: 6.7 (19th)
# Buildings 100m+: 36 (20th)
# Buildings 200m+: 3 (17th)


----------



## Soriehlam

*Houston, TX*

Downtown Houston at 6am by Joe, no Flickr


Houston Skyline by Jessica Steeves, no Flickr


IMG_3937 by Hunter Jones, no Flickr


Houston Skyline by Kelly Reed, no Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

itom 987 said:


> Edmonton
> Bright Sunny Edmonton by Judith Gale, on Flickr




If Edmonton was in Europe it would be top two going on this pic :applause:


----------



## Kirk Stones

Top Ten North American Skylines


1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. LA 
5. Mexico City
6. San Francisco
7. Panama city
8. Montreal
9. Philadelphia
10. Seattle


----------



## jetmty1

MTY


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta:


Atlanta by brandon walker, on Flickr

Buckhead:

Buckhead skyline at dusk, Gigapixeled - 2018-01-31_GP03 by Paul Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami*









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfzc6F6FFvs/?taken-by=travis_daddy









https://www.instagram.com/p/BiJ-Lmzn7Eo/?taken-by=tony_sarria


----------



## KlausDiggy

Kirk Stones said:


> If Edmonton was in Europe it would be top two going on this pic :applause:


Ridiculous
Edmonton is in the top ten at best.


----------



## Hudson11

*Cleveland*


Cleveland Skyline from Jacobs Pavilion Parking Lot by Jacob G., on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Mexico City- Reforma Avenue


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*










https://www.instagram.com/p/BkRLkpvgM-1/?taken-by=michaelrhurd









https://www.instagram.com/p/BkN07JFlj60/?taken-by=flyhighkc









https://www.instagram.com/p/BkJTtxFjSNH/?taken-by=jyclal


----------



## isaidso

*Winnipeg*










Courtesy of CBC Manitoba videographer Trevor Lyons









Courtesy of Jev Ahmadi









colby_spence
https://www.instagram.com/p/BjPwycpHcGt/?taken-by=colby_spence


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*



let me be alone by Dustin William, on Flickr


Toronto downtown from Trillium Park by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


Day 1160 by Eastside Nights, on Flickr


















Courtesy of Norm


----------



## Joakim3

Good ol' Baltimore 










By Redfin


----------



## rockinmoz

*You know who*








[/url]New York Skyline Brooklyn Piers by Rita Holdhus, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/Lm7kDU]New York Skyline Brooklyn Piers by Rita Holdhus, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## Taller Better

Sunset over Toronto, as seen with a very powerful telephoto lens, 51 kilometres (32 miles) across the lake at Niagara-on-the-Lake:












https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/8td86a/sunset_over_toronto_as_seen_from_niagara_on_the/



One interesting neighbourhood here in Toronto is Southcore, which is south of the original downtown office core. 10 years ago there was practically nothing down there
except parking lots and old railway right-of-way lands, and today it is a growing, thriving neighbourhood. An astonishing change in only one decade:





steveve said:


> Yesterday - 10 York Street:


----------



## Joakim3

Some shots of Baltimore, MD two skylines (Downtown & Harbor East/Harbor Point) 










By zachclarke 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/zachclarke2/28245674018/










By M.V. Jantzen https://www.flickr.com/photos/zachclarke2/28245674018/










By Jim Archer


----------



## Taller Better

^^ The third pic is linked to the original source; I know you have the name of the photographer under the other two, but they also need a direct link to where you found them. Also, don't forget to tell us the city you are showing; thanks!


----------



## Joakim3

Taller said:


> ^^ The third pic is linked to the original source; I know you have the name of the photographer under the other two, but they also need a direct link to where you found them. Also, don't forget to tell us the city you are showing; thanks!




Dammit... Just realized the links didn't work


----------



## Soriehlam

*Dallas, TX*

20120810_Dallas_0053-Final by Stephen Masker, no Flickr

Downtown Dallas Fog at Night by Joseph Haubert, no Flickr

View From Reunion Tower GeO-Deck by kinchloe, no Flickr

Dallas by Agha Zain, no Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Atlanta*


2018-06-atlanta-drone-mjl-04 by Mike Legeros, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Hamilton, Ontario doesn't have a great skyline, nor is this a great skyline shot. Nonetheless, I thought it was a neat photo.


*Hamilton*








Rebuild Hamilton
https://twitter.com/RebuildHamilton


----------



## SoaD

Toronto, the forest city.


----------



## JorgeORandall

*Monterrey, Mexico*


----------



## Taller Better

Joakim3 said:


> Dammit... Just realized the links didn't work


No problem... but we need you to manually copy and paste the url of the site
where you found them under the name of the photographer. If there are from Flicker then they need to be properly linked as per forum rules. Thanks!


----------



## isaidso

SoaD said:


> Toronto, the forest city.


Toronto has a surprisingly extensive tree canopy.


----------



## ou2407

Toronto is doing very well!


----------



## ou2407

Next


----------



## ou2407

*Toronto*

1W2A0003 by Clement Lo, en Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta
reposted from reddit: Atlanta Skyline Bulking Up All The Time [4032x2268] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Atlanta Midtown Office View by Emanuel Dragoi, on Flickr


----------



## JorgeORandall

JJG said:


> Define "flat".


The earth kay:


----------



## isaidso

JJG said:


> Define "flat".


Texas and Saskatchewan.


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia Evening by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline HDR by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

^^ Wow, nice rooftop deck views! 

One Liberty Place is a classic masterpiece. Still remember that building from Bruce Springsteen's Streets of Philadelphia.


----------



## ainvan

*Montréal, Québec*









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bm1_s1KjES6/?taken-by=night.shotz


DSC_5070 by Claire Grenier, on Flickr









IMG_8430b by Nameless_1 on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Hmm, seeing as I've never made a list so far, i guess t's about time.

1. Chicago

2. NYC

3. SF

3. Toronto

5. LA

6. Panama

6. Seattle

8. Philadelphia

9. Montreal

10. Monterrey


----------



## ou2407

*Monterrey*


Horizonte Regio by Amado Mata, en Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

cesar said:


> *MEXICO CITY *
> https://flic.kr/p/FPPpSk by Cesar González, en Flickr





Roverach said:


> Mexico City by Sky Fan, on Flickr




:cheers::cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer

*SF*









S.F from Bernal Heights by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego*


San Diego from San Diego Bay. by thefotografer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


IMG_4594 by Kevin Rodger, on Flickr


DSC_3336 by itspoots, on Flickr


Evening Skyline by Jerry Bowley, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline [5500 x 3352] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

NYC










https://www.instagram.com/p/BnhgtwuDjkg/?taken-by=bigcityaerials


----------



## DZH22

Boston silhouette found on flickr.

Boston from the Islands by Nyx Breen by Boston Harbor Islands, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Another Boston found on flickr. Foreground is Cambridge, showing most of the Kendall Square tech hub to the left. I recommend the larger version that really shows the detail, plus there are 2 more drone pics available.

Boston & Cambridge at Sunset by arckphoto, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Let's try to keep it to one photo a post. I'm having trouble scrolling down the page.

*Chicago:*
Summer Skyline by Bob Segal, on Flickr

This is quite a nice northwest view that's not so commonly seen.


----------



## JorgeORandall

*Mexico City* :apple:



BrickellResidence said:


> Supongo que así sera la iluminación (timelapse de ayer a las 12am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MKTIMELAPSE


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta (Downtown - Midtown - Buckhead)


Hoping for a better tomorrow by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


A colourful Old Fourth Ward by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


North Star & the Wheel by Richard Cawood, on Flickr

Buckhead Atlanta

Buckhead skyline at dusk, Gigapixeled - 2018-01-31_GP03 by Paul Peterson, on Flickr


DtBuckheadFoggy by KompactKris, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^ the resize tag is another good option for multiple images. Or, for flickr, just go with the ~1000 horizontal pixel size when opting to share.


----------



## isaidso

*Lotusland*

Island Views &#55357;&#56476; West Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown*


CN tower, iPhone shooting by chris li, on Flickr

Toronto skyline by fool's itch, on Flickr

YD Square by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr

DSC09461 by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

TIL a new nickname for Vancouver


----------



## isaidso

It's in reference to Homer's Odyssey and is sometimes used as a nickname for all of BC. It's quite fitting imo.

In this Greek mythology, the hero Odysseus visits the land of the lotus-eaters. They were a race of people living on an island dominated by lotus plants. The lotus fruits and flowers were the primary food of the island and were a narcotic, causing the inhabitants to sleep in peaceful apathy.


----------



## Taller Better

Photos of downtown Toronto that I took yesterday from the Toronto Islands:





















































This is what it looked like 13 years ago; I took this in 2005:


















a postcard from 1950 showing a family enjoying a picnic on the Islands:










http://www.apotis4stis5.com/vintage/21524-toronto-1950


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis

15190_G by Jamie Hutt, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Can someone please link me to the thread for the Toronto project where they plan to deck over portions of the rail yards by Union station for a huge new development?


----------



## Taller Better

streetscapeer said:


> Can someone please link me to the thread for the Toronto project where they plan to deck over portions of the rail yards by Union station for a huge new development?


The Rail Deck proposal:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943549


----------



## isaidso

Here's a Toronto skyline photo with what a rail deck park might look like super imposed over the rail lines.


----------



## Hudson11

*The Twin Cities*


St Paul Skyline and (at right background) Minneapolis Skyline from Indian Mounds Park by mplstodd, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Charlotte*


Charlotte Skyline by Richard Sierra, on Flickr


----------



## rockinmoz

*Sweet view TO*








[/url]View from Casa Loma by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/2bcfnFQ]View from Casa Loma by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## rockinmoz

*10 years ago, I did this puzzle. The change is insane!*








[/url]Midtown evening panorama by Akos Hajdu, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/28uH49L]Midtown evening panorama by Akos Hajdu, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Julia Tuttle Causeway, Miami (VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


Julia Tuttle Causeway, Miami (VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

*NYC*



New York City by JMFusco, en Flickr


*L.A.*




Downtown Los Angeles skyline, view from Angels Point in Elysian Park, Los Angeles by Tony Chao, en Flickr



*Chicago*










​


----------



## Hudson11

SoaD said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> New York City by JMFusco, en Flickr


this vista is the umpeenth reason 2 WTC needs to resume.


----------



## ou2407

*San Francisco

*
20180722_184151 by samuelmh, en Flickr


----------



## SanFranRising

JUST FREAKIN AWESOME! It is gonna change some with Oceanwide Center and Parcel F. It will still be instantly recognizeable no matter what gets added to the skyline. Thank you painted ladies.


----------



## Hudson11

*Milwaukee*


A View from Vue by John December, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston taken by me last week.

IMG_7138 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7078 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

Wigglesworth on yimby


----------



## Yellow Fever

The original proposed height of the Transamerica was quite a bit taller and it could be an impressive skyscraper but due to the SF's height restriction at that time it was deduced to what it is today.


----------



## Hudson11

*Los Angeles*


20181004-P1150774 by goforjohnny, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Our local member Jasonzed sent his drone up to get a fantastic 360 degree view of Toronto!


----------



## liburni

Toronto:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Hudson11

*Salt Lake City*


NH0A5036[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

MTY


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Fall in Vancouver by Prab Bhatia, on Flickr


Vancouver at Sunrise by James Stevenson, on Flickr


Downtown Vancouver by Stephen Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Omaha*


Omaha, Nebraska Skyline by Tony Webster, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Vancouver Skyline by Manuel Estacio, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Autumn Sunset by White Swan Arts (+400k views), on Flickr


----------



## rockinmoz

*Cincinnati/Covington*








[/url]Fall Sunrise, Cincinnati, OH/Covington, KY by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/2an2F2P]Fall Sunrise, Cincinnati, OH/Covington, KY by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


DTLA by Ludwig Rupp, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Next


----------



## skyscraper 500

*México City*



D.B Cooper said:


>





Luis Tapatío said:


> Ciudad de México, México. by Luis Romo Herrera, en Flickr



:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr, taken from Malden.

Boston Skyline by Travis Avey, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City- Southern side *

Por José María Jiménez


----------



## DZH22

The other side of Boston, from flickr.

Deep Blue 2018 by electrachrome, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Midtown Madness by gags9999, on Flickr









Source


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City* - new home of the tallest skyscraper in the northeast outside of NYC and Philly


20181009 DSC01641 New York by Skivory, on Flickr


----------



## icracked

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ is that Chicago? Looks awesome :cheers:


 Yes it is Chicago. Chicago looks beautiful no matter what angle


----------



## in'sauga

that last pic is Toronto, Canada. NOT Chicago. icard: for someone who know's Chicago's angles... you should have quickly noticed that.


----------



## Abhishek901

This is funny considering that CN Tower is right in the middle of the picture.


----------



## isaidso

They're not being sarcastic? :weird:


----------



## spidey7312

isaidso said:


> They're not being sarcastic? :weird:


I'm pretty sure icracked is being sacastic. not sure about Eduardo.


----------



## Taller Better

Well, if the sarcasm has crested, here is a beautiful Autumn colours photo from Toronto. Colours are at their peak right now:











https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/9u1sdu/falling_in_love_with_this_city/


----------



## ainvan

(10.4.18)-Oak_Park_Rooftop-WEB-18 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

wow, what a wonderful stitch of Toronto!


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta Sunrise









https://www.flickr.com/photos/leefly/44979212084/


----------



## DarkLite

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


Cloudy morning in Philly by Alejandro Sanchez Fuentes, en Flickr​


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


The San Francisco Skyline at Dawn by fksr, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

Toronto


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity

Two Bridges by Andrew Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


NH0A5703[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


DAE_8803r by Chris Robart, on Flickr


----------



## GandyNewWorld

The best way to play this is to exclude NY or Chicago. Then ask what the best is. I like Los Angeles, but Toronto & Seattle are contenders.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity



ainvan said:


> Pete Cline


----------



## streetscapeer

*Boston*










@wanderblustphotos


----------



## You are to blame

GandyNewWorld said:


> The best way to play this is to exclude NY or Chicago. Then ask what the best is. I like Los Angeles, but Toronto & Seattle are contenders.


Toronto is way above the likes of Seattle and Los Angeles.
Also keep in mind that Toronto is currently building 130 highrises









https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...a-125m-40s-camrost-felcorp-wzmh.20323/page-19


----------



## người thành thị

new york 

New York city skyline with urban skyscrapers at sunset, NYC USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## liburni

Montreal:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guatemala City, Guatemala*


Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Austin*

Austin Skyline by Joe Jungmann, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Austin in 2025 will be one of the USA's greatest. Probably a contender for top 5 between the likes of SF, LA, Houston, Miami and Seattle. 

*Columbus*


Columbus Ohio by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

City in fog

Vancouver Skyline Pano from the Straights of Georgia by Steve Carney, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Oakland, CA*


Port of Oakland Aerial Photo by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

My pic from earlier this month.

IMG_8194 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## ainvan

*Calgary*


Calgary Texture II by Dave Sutherland, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Twilight by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Canadian cities are so nice looking


----------



## Hudson11

Telus Sky is a fantastic addition to Calgary's skyline. What's up with Bjarke Ingels and blocks? That seems to be his motif. 



_Hawk_ said:


> VIA 57 West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Michael Muraz


----------



## ainvan

Hudson11 said:


> Telus Sky is a fantastic addition to Calgary's skyline. What's up with Bjarke Ingels and blocks? That seems to be his motif.


BIG is definitely a hot commodity nowadays. He's a Dane, so the Lego is his inspiration 



> *Bjarke Ingels Makes the Impossible Concrete*
> 
> Ingels, the chief visionary of BIG (Bjarke Ingels Group), has a creative obsession with time. He walks, thinks and talks at a speed that, in his slow-moving profession, has made him both famous and frustrated. At 42, he is no longer architecture’s Superboy—he first earned fame in 2009 with a manifesto in the form of a comic book called Yes Is More—but his designs have a kind of manic vigor: an apartment tower in New York that swoops like a black-diamond ski slope; a mountainous power plant in Copenhagen that you can, in fact, ski down; proposed “pods” and “portals” for Elon Musk’s Hyperloop, a quasi-supersonic transit system in the Emirates. His buildings swirl, step and twist, and you get the feeling he would ideally like them to levitate.
> 
> To get a sense of how Ingels translates buzzwords into concrete and steel, I set off to visit several of his firm’s Danish projects. My first stop is Billund, the sleepy company town in Jutland that Lego has wishfully dubbed “the Capital of Children.” There, BIG’s Lego House, a fusion of corporate museum, indoor plaza and community center, is rising near Lego’s headquarters in the center of town, its interlocking stack of white blocks making it look like a mutant, climbable toy. Outside, two corner towers dissolve into a cascade of smaller bricks, like a wall that’s been breached and transformed into climbable bleachers. When Lego House opens in September, visitors will tour a variety of color-coded “experience zones,” where they can assemble plastic-brick sea creatures, then scan and launch their digital alter egos into a virtual aquarium. Less hands-on museum-goers can gawp at sprawling, fantastical jungles and cities created by amateur Lego virtuosos all over the world and rebuilt here at the mothership.
> 
> As a child, Ingels says, he learned to subvert the Lego system’s apparent rigidity. “I had an obsession with pieces that had secret functionality, like the hinged pieces that have a smooth area without the studs on top, which allowed you to make a pocket door. I made things that looked like one thing and acted as another.” Likewise, he says, Lego’s “master builders”—like those who have their inimitable works rebuilt here at Billund—are like “hackers.” “They take bricks conceived for one purpose and use them for something else.” Ingels borrows my notebook and sketches a Roman arch constructed out of thin, two-stud Lego pieces stacked at the diagonal to form a continuous curve.
> 
> Lego represents a primal expression of Ingels’ credo: Maximize creativity with limited resources. While some celebrated architects advance the profession by means of deluxe facades and upswept forms, Ingels believes in squeezing as much boldness as possible out of conventional construction and mass-produced materials. “Unless you have unlimited means, you’ll be putting architecture together from elements that already exist,” he says. The challenge lies in figuring out how to turn restrictions into a form of freedom.
> 
> Read more: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/inno...sible-concrete-180963301/#PAPgqmBSY5juzSku.99


*Bjarke Ingels Copenhagen*



















*Bjarke Ingels Toronto*


----------



## Taller Better

liburni said:


> Toronto



Nice photo! I live in the neighbourhood just to the left of that photo....


----------



## isaidso

I'm pleasantly surprised by that condo going up across from Maple Leaf Gardens.


----------



## liburni

isaidso said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by that condo going up across from Maple Leaf Gardens.


Yeah, me too! Jarvis and Church are filling up nicely with decent buildings.

Taller_better nice! I live close to Bloor and Bay.


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver Sunrise*


Metro Vancouver by Erwin Delfin, on Flickr


DSC09146.jpg by leojlin, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*SF*









@streetsofsf


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


City of Dreams by Mikey Monteiro, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto*

Casa Loma by Rachel Domagalski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity

Vancouver Fog 2018 by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Atlanta from flickr

Hello Atlanta by Austin Floyd, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

Toronto:


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









Trish Jewison


Burnaby Mountain Park by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


Vancity Dreams ~ North Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*NYC*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1149321/


----------



## liburni

Edmonton:


----------



## liburni

Calgary:


----------



## DZH22

Louisville from flickr

P1000742 (4) by Wampa-One, on Flickr

Louisville Kentucky Skyline by Allen Forrest, on Flickr

Louisville skyline on the Ohio River by Mitchell Tillison, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Buffalo from flickr

Buffalo from the air above Erie Basin Marina by Don Nieman, on Flickr

IMG_3543 by Hannah Davis, on Flickr

002 BUFFALO NY SKYLINE JULY 2018 by Michael Frank Jr, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Pittsburgh from flickr

Pittsburgh Drone by Z Breakiron, on Flickr

Pittsburgh Skyline by Nick Amoscato, on Flickr

University of Pittsburgh (Oakland neighborhood) in the foreground on the right.

DJI_0029 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

More Pittsburgh from flickr

PNC Park in Pittsburgh by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Sunrise - Mount Washington Summer 2 (2 of 12) by Mike Kutilek, on Flickr

West End Overlook - Beautiful Purple Sunrise (2 of 19) by Mike Kutilek, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Seattle from flickr

Over Seattle DJI Mavic Pro 2 by Mike Reid, on Flickr

Seattle skyline by yinlaihuff, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Richmond from flickr

IMG_0979 by Kemp Davis, on Flickr

Flood Wall by AQUEST1, on Flickr

American River City by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice to see Louisville and Buffalo. That photo of Edmonton blew me away; it is amazing the difference to the skyline that is being made by the new taller building!


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*NYC*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1144069/









https://photographers.ua/photo/1131425/


----------



## Taller Better

Stunning, isn't it?


----------



## Art Nouveau City

^^ NYC’s skyline is really impressive. :yes:

There's nothing like the New York City's skyline.


----------



## isaidso

Nice collection of photos from cities we don't see much of: Buffalo, Louisville, Pittsburgh, etc. Edmonton's skyline has gotten much better with the addition of Stantec but that new bridge helped it as well.


----------



## liburni

I have always liked Pittsburgh's skyline. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## liburni

London, Ontario


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto

CN Tower, Toronto by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Chicago*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1213383/


----------



## Yellow Fever

O Chicago, I was there just a few months ago and I missed it already.

The Vista is coming along great, Trump is such an amazing looking tower.


----------



## Cocory

New York is really the place that all of our eyes should be on with those mega towers that their building.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Anchorage, AK*


Anchora Alaska by Ivan Castro, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks! I don't recall seeing a photo of Anchorage before.


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


Boston from Above by Austin Floyd, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Hudson Yards

IMG_5908 by 
Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## Cocory

Holy shit when I first saw that image I’m like look at that futuristic pic and then realized it’s real...


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


LA Sunset by Ming Lo, on Flickr


----------



## GandyNewWorld

ironchapman said:


> Chicago
> 
> New York
> 
> Atlanta for me




Atlanta has some growing to do but it’s on its way.


----------



## rockinmoz

*Different View of Seattle*








[/url]Seattle, WA: Space Needle in Seattle Center by nabobswims, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/2dnb8FB]Seattle, WA: Space Needle in Seattle Center by nabobswims, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## Carlos_018

Guadalajara, Jalisco, MX​ by enrique-gdl​


----------



## JuanPaulo

That is a great Seattle picture! Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer

*LA*

Downtown L.A by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

Hudson11 said:


> *Boston*
> 
> 
> Boston from Above by Austin Floyd, on Flickr


Boston reminds me of London in this picture.


----------



## SoaD

^^ Really nice pic !


----------



## in'sauga

Boston is so pretty!!! I hate the Bruins but the love the skyline and architecture. :cheers:


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## liburni

Toronto


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


San Francisco City Hall by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

in'sauga said:


> Boston is so pretty!!! I hate the Bruins but the love the skyline and architecture. :cheers:


The city really is beautiful, more so than the overall skyline, which continues to improve. Here's a shot I just found with its prettiest neighborhood, Beacon Hill, in the foreground. The taller buildings are actually set back behind the (not visible) common.

Planes I by Václav Vančura, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guatemala City, Guatemala*


Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, on Flickr


Guatemala City by Rudy Cano, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

Calgary:


----------



## liburni

Edmonton


----------



## Taller Better

Gorgeous sunrise in Toronto:










https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/a6bhjr/the_last_time_we_saw_the_sun_oc/


----------



## Hudson11

*St. Paul*


St. Paul blue hour by Keith J Semmelink, on Flickr


----------



## rockinmoz

*Tampa*








[/url]tampa by bueller006, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/2aGyZtN]tampa by bueller006, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chincouver

Morning colours by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver is always the most attractive guy in the room. :bowtie:


----------



## Bobdreamz

*Miami at dusk...trying to look "city-like" !*









https://d2v9y0dukr6mq2.cloudfront.n...erial-twilight_bc2mlplvb_thumbnail-full01.png


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


IMG_7877 by VictorLiu, on Flickr


IMG_7895 by VictorLiu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ In order the very top cluster is downtown Vancouver, then its Brentwood, followed by Metrotown, Edmond, uptown and downtown New Westminster.


----------



## isaidso

Is SFU on that hilll (top left) in the first photo and not in the shot in the 2nd photo?


----------



## JuanPaulo

How many downtown clusters does Vancouver have!?


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Is SFU on that hilll (top left) in the first photo and not in the shot in the 2nd photo?


Actually SFU campus is on the hill in the second photo (top right)





JuanPaulo said:


> How many downtown clusters does Vancouver have!?


Beside those 5 clusters in the photo, there are also North Vancouver, Coquitlam, Lougheed, Richmond and Surrey in the Metro Vancouver area.


----------



## Yellow Fever

@ isaidso, the one you saw is actually UBC campus which isn't really on the hill but rather the higher ground.


----------



## DZH22

Above Boston, from flickr. Bigger sizes available if you click in.

reposted from reddit: Above Boston [OC] [5872×3915] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton Blue Hour by Judi Gale, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
 
Chicago business district by Integrity Heating and Cooling, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*LA*


Los Angeles in the Morning, from Griffith Observatory by Bohao Zhao, on Flickr


----------



## un mexicano

Abhishek901 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_America


Really? Wikipedia? 


Then why does not it enter the treaties of North America?

or why countries like Panama, Honduras or Guatemala have never been to a meeting in North America at the same time?

I thought that education in Canada and the USA was the best but, you don't know the basic geography of your region.


----------



## You are to blame

un mexicano said:


> Panama is Central America, what does it do here? :hmm:


Central American is part of North America.

Her is a map of North America


----------



## You are to blame

DZH22 said:


> The Top 3 of NYC, Chicago, and Toronto are pretty well entrenched at this point. Panama City is in the argument for 4th but I have no idea how you could possibly put it ahead of any of the first 3 cities.


Panama City has a more impressive skyline than Chicago in my opinion, and as someone who lives in Toronto, Panama City kicks our ass.


----------



## You are to blame

dendenden said:


> Am I on glue, or did someone say Panama City is the best North American skyline?


I said 2nd best in North America, Definitely not 9th or 12th like two poster said.


----------



## Jay

You are to blame said:


> Panama City has a more impressive skyline than Chicago in my opinion, and as someone who lives in Toronto, Panama City kicks our ass.


Impressive in terms of what? Aesthetics are one thing, but if you mean height and size it's nowhere near that of Chicago. 

Panama city is surprising by Latin America standards, I'll give it that, but Chicago is one of the biggest/tallest skylines in the world.


----------



## Joakim3

You are to blame said:


> Panama City has a more impressive skyline than Chicago in my opinion, and as someone who lives in Toronto, Panama City kicks our ass.


I'd have to agree on Jay with this one

While Panama City is definitely second to none in the Latin America region, comparing it's skyline with that of Toronto is one thing but Chicago? Chicago is in a _completely_ different spectrum of size, scale & diversity

If anything Panama City is the _slightly_ bigger, better looking brother of Miami


----------



## artObserver

NYC


streetscapeer said:


> 12220966-Pano by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## roballan

Really, comparing Panama City’s skyline with those of Chicago and Toronto? I do agree that PC has a respectable amount of high rises (no super tall, so far), but they are just spread around with no sense of harmony, order nor planning. Most of them aren’t exactly good examples of quality architecture (some of them are ok at best, but most are just tacky displays of beach-like architecture). What it has in quantity, it lacks in quality and composition.


----------



## RokasLT

*NY, CH and TOR are playing in the next to non league in N-Cen. America.*


----------



## Abhishek901

un mexicano said:


> Really? Wikipedia?
> 
> 
> Then why does not it enter the treaties of North America?
> 
> or why countries like Panama, Honduras or Guatemala have never been to a meeting in North America at the same time?
> 
> I thought that education in Canada and the USA was the best but, you don't know the basic geography of your region.


I pasted a link to Wikipedia because it is a very basic source of knowledge for someone like you who doesn't understand the difference between geography and geopolitics. Once you get a firm grasp on geography, I can share better links.

Coming to geopolitics, so according to you, Norway shouldn't be a part of Europe because it is not a member of European Union, right? And after Brexit, UK should cease being a European country, right? Because continents are formed by trade agreements, not by geography?

What next? Will you make a new continent out of the Trans Pacific Trade deal?

Next time, please check twice before you personally attack someone or you will end up exposing your knowledge (or lack of it).

PS - Dozens of other forumers who are posting or seeing Panama's pictures in this thread aren't dumb. They all know Panama is a part of NA and that's why they are fine with Panama's pictures in this thread.


----------



## Taller Better

dendenden said:


> Am I on glue, or did someone say Panama City is the best North American skyline?


I hope it is Elmer's Safety Glue!



un mexicano said:


> Really? Wikipedia?
> 
> 
> Then why does not it enter the treaties of North America?
> 
> or why countries like Panama, Honduras or Guatemala have never been to a meeting in North America at the same time?
> 
> I thought that education in Canada and the USA was the best but, you don't know the basic geography of your region.


There is more than one definition of "North America". For the purposes of this forum, we have always used the one that includes Panama. I know there will forever be people disputing this in the same way there will always be people asking how could Mexico be considered to be part of North America. We give them the same answer as we are giving you about Panama; we stick to the chosen definition which has absolutely nothing to do with trilateral trade agreements. 

And by the way, no need to be rude when you are giving an opinion; it just leads to fighting in the forums. Thank you. 


So, please everyone this is the definition we chose to go with long ago and that's that. Let's get back to the topic at hand. Thanks.


----------



## Yellow Fever

That reminds me of members used to fight in the Best European Skylines Thread over should Turkey and eastern Russian cities be in Asia rather than Europe and I stopped the fight by telling them screwed the geography and just go by our forum own definition.


----------



## 7x7

DZH22 said:


> Above Boston, from flickr. Bigger sizes available if you click in.
> 
> reposted from reddit: Above Boston [OC] [5872×3915] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


Boston is such a great looking city. It's not really a contender in a skyline conversation, but who can argue with how awesome it is at street level, or even from a distance like this, where you can still make out the streetscape? Great place.


----------



## elliot

^ totally agree-would choose Boston over Houston because you don't need a pile of skyscrapers rising from a ring of parking lots, just a few talls rising over downtown density/neighbourhoods... for the best picture/hint of urbanity.

RE: Panama City

Same thing with PC. The new (debated) skyline in PC is a big suprise flying in, no doubt. The cluster is impressive but makes me think of a mini-Dubai... towers that don't rise from a strong density base... which is why I think Manhattan is undisputed, Chicago is a solid number 2 and Toronto has scratched it's way into number 3.

If you only care about towers, no problem. If you care about towers that sprout from a solid base/density... then NYC, Chicago, Toronto works for me.

But Panama City is a shock when you fly in (no comment on design lol).


----------



## Yellow Fever

7X7 didn't say Boston's skyline is better than Houston but I see your point.  I agree Boston is a great looking city situated in a beautiful setting with lots of green space and nice old buildings that Houston is lacking of but in a strictly skyline point of view from the distance, TOH there is no contest, Houston wins handsdown imho.


----------



## roballan

Abhishek901 said:


> Next time, please check twice before you personally attack someone or you will end up exposing your knowledge (or lack of it).


Actually, both are right... and both are wrong. So accusing anyone of lacking knowledge is a nonsense. First of all, there's NO general / universal / scientific consensus as to how many continents are there, nor what actually defines a continent. So far there are 3 continental "models", one with 5 continents, one with 7 and one with 9. In many parts of the world, America (yes, America) is a whole continent (from Chile to Greenland), in this model North, Central and South America are mere subdivisions / subcontinents, but the continent is counted as a whole; whilst in some others (many in Europe + USA + CAN) there's something called The Americas which is divided in two continents: North America and South America, with Central America being a subdivision of the former. And then, in some others, The Americas are actually 3 different continents, North America, Central America and South America. 

Again, there's no general or universally accepted consensus. So either interpretation is correct, really. Neither is there anything saying that either is wrong. It's just different ways to see things around the world. 

Now, as this thread is in English, perhaps it would be proper to go with the American definition of 7 continents, include everything from Panama to Canada and call it a day. Then just accept that there are different points of view to different topics throughout the world.


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta with massive Mercedes Benz Stadium









https://www.reddit.com/r/Atlanta/comments/9f2gcp/atlanta_skyline_from_crestlawn_cemetery/


----------



## Wayden21

Arch+fan+DF said:


> Let's be honest, US skyline's are pretty monotonous with the exception of NYC, Chitown, LA, and SF. Same style of box shaped looking buildings from the 80s 90s. Although, we should all respect everyone's opinion. My list goes like this:
> 
> 1. Toronto
> 2. NYC
> 3. Chicago
> 4. México City
> 5. San Francisco
> 6. Vancouver
> 7. Los Angeles
> 8. Monterrey
> 9. Panama City
> 10. Guadalajara


you really really really must not like the US to put Toronto ahead of NYC, or you are blind :lol:


----------



## Abhishek901

roballan said:


> Actually, both are right... and both are wrong. So accusing anyone of lacking knowledge is a nonsense.


First, I used the most commonly accepted definition. Second, I wrote that response because I was told that I don't know the basic geography of my region, which was uncalled for.

Anyways, the definition of NA has been put to rest as far as this thread goes.


----------



## Jay

Wayden21 said:


> you must really really really don't like US to put Toronto ahead of NYC, or you are blind :lol:


To some people "best" is about aesthetics and looks, not necessarily size and height. 

NYC is huge and the buildings very tall, obviously, but some people find it ugly.

I like NY though, although Chicago looks nicer IMO.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

un mexicano said:


> Really? Wikipedia?
> 
> 
> Then why does not it enter the treaties of North America?
> 
> or why countries like Panama, Honduras or Guatemala have never been to a meeting in North America at the same time?
> 
> I thought that education in Canada and the USA was the best but, you don't know the basic geography of your region.


Did you know that there are countries in Europe that aren't part of the European Union? Political agreements are whatever individual countries decide to agree with one another on, and those agreements fall under whatever name they choose to give them. Unless Switzerland isn't actually part of Europe. :hmm:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Abhishek901 said:


> First, I used the most commonly accepted definition. Second, I wrote that response because I was told that I don't know the basic geography of my region, which was uncalled for.
> 
> Anyways, the definition of NA has been put to rest as far as this thread goes.


Agreed, if roballen think both of you are wrong then he should also quote un mexicano's comment instead of single you out by only quoting your post.


----------



## Kirk Stones

You are to blame said:


> This is a North American list, not just a united states list.
> and Panama City has a better skyline than every city on your list



:nuts:hno:


----------



## Kirk Stones

NYC and Chicago are easily the best sky lines in North America.

The Canadians on here whelp for Toronto or Vancouver .. The Mexicans yell for Mexico City or Guadalajara


But my top ten is the best . 



NYC
CHI
SF
LA



top four.


----------



## Yellow Fever

My top 3

NY
Chi
Tor


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Kirk Stones said:


> NYC and Chicago are easily the best sky lines in North America.
> 
> The Canadians on here whelp for Toronto or Vancouver .. The Mexicans yell for Mexico City or Guadalajara
> 
> 
> But my top ten is the best .
> 
> 
> 
> NYC
> CHI
> SF
> LA
> 
> 
> 
> top four.


Are you saying the only reason people vote for anything outside the US is that they're biased by being from outside the US and that the only objective ranking is from people in the US who have a ranking which correctly excludes non-US skylines due to their inherent inferiority?


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

Anyways... Christmas days in Mexico City. A city with a nice looking and growing skyline, full of culture and history that no other city in North America will ever beat. For instance, this picture include the ruins of the aztec empire founded in 1428 (bottom right corner) that were destroyed when europeans invaded the American continent:



Physchy said:


> *Mexico City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: Postandfly*​


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

..


----------



## roballan

Dude, please, stop! You're not only embarrassing yourself, but the rest of us Mexicans that participate in this thread. This is an appreciation thread, not a competition, nor a place to unravel your hatred.


----------



## Wayden21

Jay said:


> To some people "best" is about aesthetics and looks, not necessarily size and height.
> 
> NYC is huge and the buildings very tall, obviously, but some people find it ugly.
> 
> I like NY though, although Chicago looks nicer IMO.


That is true... if you compare with different types of skylines like Shanghai, Kuala Lumpur, Dubai,... though in which way Toronto's skyscrapers could possibly look more beautiful than NY's ones? They are just a bunch of modernist and glassy tower, similar as the ones in every medium size skyline in North America. 
So if on one side you have 15 apples, and on the other side 100 apples, same quality at least, and 50 bananas, how can you honestly and objectivly pretend the first 15 apples worth more than the 100 + 50 bananas?
No, it's definitly a matter of "I don't like United States so Im gonna put Toronto first", which is quite funny :nuts:


----------



## Abhishek901

Kirk Stones said:


> NYC and Chicago are easily the best sky lines in North America.
> 
> The Canadians on here whelp for Toronto or Vancouver .. The Mexicans yell for Mexico City or Guadalajara


I can't really say that about Mexicans because I am not sure who all are from Mexico in this thread but I can identify Canadians here and I did not see Canadians putting Toronto or Vancouver ahead of NYC or Chicago.


----------



## Yellow Fever

To be more accurate I would give NYC an A+, Chicago B and Toronto C and D for the rest.


----------



## Jay

Arch+fan+DF said:


> I do not hate the US, I just do not have much sympathy for a country that is not able to admit immigrants that lack blue eyes and blond hair. Canadians are awesome, definitely not shallow people obsessed with capitalism and money. :nuts: VIVA México and Canada!


Can we keep nationalism and prejudices out of this? Especially considering that Mexico is just as racist towards its neighbors/indigenous people (Canada too). 

I'm sick of all the undeserved hate towards the USA.

(Northern) US and Canada are almost the same country anyway, borders are just invisible social constructs. :lol:




> To be more accurate I would give NYC an A+, Chicago B and Toronto C and D for the rest.


Only a B for Chicago? I'd say at least B+ or A-


----------



## Yellow Fever

Regardless of what people say about height isn't the main factor to determine the best skyline, but to me it does matter, the reason I give a C to Toronto is its lack of supertalls while Chicago has about 7 and NYC has a dozen. However Toronto makes it to my top 3 with its density and the CN tower.


----------



## Labtec

Kirk Stones said:


> NYC and Chicago are easily the best sky lines in North America.
> 
> The Canadians on here whelp for Toronto or Vancouver .. The Mexicans yell for Mexico City or Guadalajara
> 
> 
> But my top ten is the best .
> 
> 
> 
> NYC
> CHI
> SF
> LA
> 
> 
> 
> top four.


Toronto > SF.


----------



## jetmty1

Kirk Stones said:


> NYC and Chicago are easily the best sky lines in North America.
> 
> The Canadians on here whelp for Toronto or Vancouver .. The Mexicans yell for Mexico City or Guadalajara
> 
> 
> But my top ten is the best .
> 
> 
> 
> NYC
> CHI
> SF
> LA
> 
> 
> 
> top four.


Sorry for your close mindness but toronto beats any city in USA except NYC , chicago well maybe ties one another like SFO ONLY for its landscape, MEX beats at least a couple some of your regional/patriotic list, objective speaking you cant deny that but for sure its a good one in a USA only thread.


----------



## Jay

jetmty1 said:


> Sorry for your close mindness but toronto beats any city in USA except NYC


That's a matter of opinion, even though that wasn't directed at me.


----------



## Joakim3

Yellow Fever said:


> Regardless of what people say about height isn't the main factor to determine the best skyline, but to me it does matter, the reason I give a C to Toronto is its lack of supertalls while Chicago has about 7 and NYC has a dozen. However Toronto makes it to my top 3 with its density and the CN tower.


Not counting antenna/spires Chicago has 4 supertalls and a 5th on the way while Toronto is currently building it's first supertall (not counting the CN Tower)


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Then I'll give Toronto a C+.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Joakim3 said:


> If anything Panama City is the _slightly_ bigger, better looking brother of Miami


It's definitely bigger but I think Miami objectively has a much nicer skyline.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami*









source









source


----------



## Tahoe

Mexico city​


----------



## isaidso

Joakim3 said:


> Not counting antenna/spires Chicago has 4 supertalls and a 5th on the way while Toronto is currently building it's first supertall (not counting the CN Tower)


And on the flip side one 500m+ structure in Toronto vs none in Chicago. Putting this aside, they both have fabulous skylines so lets get back to that.


*Looking west to downtown Toronto from Corktown*


















Both courtesy of Skycandy


----------



## người thành thị

lOS angeles 

No angels, but a big city by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

Hia-leah JDM said:


> It's definitely bigger but I think Miami objectively has a much nicer skyline.


Agreed, but they are still both at the extreme ends of what I'd call "condo parks." I'd take a smaller skylines like SF, Phili or Seattle over Miami's any day lol


----------



## jetmty1

Jay said:


> That's a matter of opinion, even though that wasn't directed at me.


dont cut my phrase, I clearly said, NYC , Chicago, any other city doesnt have objective criteria tu surpass toronto....


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> And on the flip side one 500m+ structure in Toronto vs none in Chicago. Putting this aside, they both have fabulous skylines so lets get back to that.


Willis Tower's antenna surpasses 500m. Chicago is also on its way to the 5 tallest BUILDINGS as Vista Tower is nearly topped out. If you combine the 2 cities and view the top 25 (built + U/C) Chicago leads 17-8, a greater than 2-1 margin. Toronto may be (greatly) outbuilding Chicago, but it's not at the top level, and it will never match or surpass Chicago's skyline without raising the bar on supertall construction (and "The One" is not going to cut it).

Capture by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Looking South to Downtown Montreal*









Credit photo: @thebrightkite on Instagram 









Credit photo: @thebrightkite on Instagram


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Willis Tower's antenna surpasses 500m.


Precisely, it's an antenna. If you want to include it: Toronto in 1st and 7th, Chicago 2nd through 6th. We may as well take this ridiculous back and forth to its ridiculous conclusion: one 550m structure in Toronto, zero in Chicago. Can we get back to skylines now?


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


Source


----------



## isaidso

*Looking south down Avenue du Parc to downtown Montreal*









Source: https://www.facebook.com/pixupmtl/photos/a.1465868473631436/2116197051931905/?type=3&theater


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

Mexico City 


Physchy said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: Miguel Kurz​*


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Old Bridge and Chicago by Thomas V, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> Precisely, it's an antenna. If you want to include it: Toronto in 1st and 7th, Chicago 2nd through 6th. We may as well take this ridiculous back and forth to its ridiculous conclusion: one 550m structure in Toronto, zero in Chicago. Can we get back to skylines now?


You said "structure" though, and visually it makes no difference whether it's an antenna or counts officially. 

I like Toronto a lot as a city and a skyline but I think the CN Tower is the only reason it's comparable to Chicago, at least now, maybe in the future it'll catch up with all of the projects going on.




...


----------



## Jay

jetmty1 said:


> dont cut my phrase, I clearly said, NYC , Chicago, any other city doesnt have objective criteria tu surpass toronto....


Cut your phrase? What "objective criteria" are you talking about?


----------



## liburni




----------



## scraper2293

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan Skyline by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

1 NYC
2, Chicago
3. San Francisco
4. Los Angeles
5. Dallas 
6, Seattle
7. Philadelphia
8. Minneapolis
9. Boston
10. Miami


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*









by: Tahoe


----------



## isaidso

I suppose I should do my 2018 year end Top 10.


1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. San Francisco
5. Philadelphia
6. Los Angeles
7. Seattle
8. Panama City
9. Montreal
10. Mexico City


The Mexico City skyline is substantial but needs a stronger central cluster. It should climb higher over the next few years.


----------



## Taller Better

It's a New Year, so hopefully everyone will steer away from making this into a "My Favourite Country", or "My Favourite City", or "I Don't Like Your City" thread. Let's just stick to skylines!


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

Nouvellecosse said:


> Are you saying the only reason people vote for anything outside the US is that they're biased by being from outside the US and that the only objective ranking is from people in the US who have a ranking which correctly excludes non-US skylines due to their inherent inferiority?




You lost me at "biased" :lol:

No, I'm saying certain posters have an agenda when they post and fixate on this agenda more than just pure aesthetics. Actually Toronto is a massive skyline and deserves to be with NYC and CHI in a top three, I just feel it's pushed too much on here.


----------



## Kirk Stones

Yellow Fever said:


> My top 3
> 
> NY
> Chi
> Tor



Folk will always have their own unique reasons for posting a different top three but for most all roads lead to this.


----------



## Kirk Stones

Labtec said:


> Toronto > SF.




Yes I agree.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Kirk Stones said:


> You lost me at "biased" :lol:


Can you explain the aspect of this that you find humorous? You've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## liburni




----------



## ()_T

*Austin*


























https://www.flickr.com/photos/munna82/


----------



## rockinmoz

*Another angle of Seattle.*








[/url]Seattle Skyline Sunset by Joe Elliott, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/2dVNXsf]Seattle Skyline Sunset by Joe Elliott, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## rockinmoz

*Big D*








[/url]Dallas Texas Rings in 2019 by Robert Hensley, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/RQVJGq]Dallas Texas Rings in 2019 by Robert Hensley, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Ciudad de Panamá by Carlos B, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

IMG_5219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

*México City*


----------



## Carlos_018

Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco


----------



## Carlos_018

Guadalajara, Jalisco


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hongcouver


----------



## AbidM

Hongcouver, you funny f*ck.


----------



## Yellow Fever

And Vanhong or Chincouver.


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto 

026 -1vibfwlcon1stpfcrp by citatus, on Flickr

1W2A0089 by Clement Lo, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline! Nothing beats the Toronto sunset! by Anand Prabhu, on Flickr


St James Town #12 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## jetmty1

editttt


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*NYC*

April 2015









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40519064804/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26201022177/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26387312647/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chincouver

IMG_5240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

Friend of my shared this picture of Baltimore at dusk 









*By: Evan Woodard*


----------



## DZH22

Hartford from flickr

Hartford, CT by Mark Lotterhand, on Flickr

Fall in Hartford by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Philadelphia from flickr

Italian Market and Center City Philly by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr

Right Up Broad Street, Philadelphia by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr

Up Broad by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## -Corey-

Guadalajara is looking more like an American downtown.


----------



## SanFranRising

I was thinking the same thing -Corey- posted. The other Mexican cities have that "hodge podge build it anywhere you like" look. There is something really cool about an American style CBD skyline.


----------



## liburni

Vancouver


----------



## Tahoe

*Mexico city 2019​*


----------



## Labtec

The city in a forest, Midtown Atlanta:









https://twitter.com/ATLMeetings/status/1085566346342158336


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara

Photos taken from SSCgdl facebook group from Viktor Zabala and Daniel Acosta


----------



## StephanieChew

Chicago is always the best. Not to ignore NY though..


----------



## You are to blame

*Toronto*









https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-mattamy-homes-graziani-corazza.20164/page-9

And looking south of Yonge and St. Clair 








https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/forums/buildings.5/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tegucigalpa, Honduras*


2 by Cesar Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

Skyline de Santa Fe, Cd. de México.

SANTA FE 
by Jonathan Chavero, en Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


south beach 190071 by dietcokenator, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

More of Santa Fe. Mexico City

Santa Fe, Cd. de México. 
by Jonathan Chavero, en Flickr


----------



## Roverach

Santa Fe. Cd. de México
by Jonathan Chavero, en Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

reposted from reddit: Boston after the storm [OC] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Memphis*


Memphis is a City and Urban Center in Western Tennessee by Jacob Boomsma, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Detroit*


Frozen - 01 by Sophia Simone, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

CDMX


----------



## Yellow Fever

VanKong

Vancouver Airport: final approach: ( photo 2 of 2) by CLIFF BANCROFT, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Chicago*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrLozitskiy/album/82810/


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

South the WALL...


chapsrulez said:


> México City


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Cincinnati, Ohio*


Cincinnati RED by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


Cincinnati skyline - no shortage of SKY! by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Chicago*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrLozitskiy/album/82810/


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

México City (Santa Fe District) Zaha Hadid's tower under construction


Zeus1972 said:


> Post original del forista Oasis-Bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Fe - CDMX by israel ruiz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Fe - CDMX by israel ruiz, on Flickr


#mexicanarchitecture


----------



## streetscapeer

*SF*

San Francisco Skyline by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## Danheres

[/url]Reforma Slyline by Daniel Heres, en Flickr[/IMG]

Mexico City Skyline view from Chapultepec Heights "Lomas de Chapultepec" Theres been good days in Mexico City without pollution.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*NYC*









https://photographers.ua/VR/album/82047/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*NYC, USA*









https://photographers.ua/VR/album/82047/


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## DZH22

Kansas City from flickr

Note the best pic I found is actually not shareable but you can see it through this link:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/flaneur/32560683588/in/photostream/ 

KC_Drone_PastelSky by Andrew Mather, on Flickr

Twilight by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax, Nova Scotia* (Sorry for the large size)


Source


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*San Diego, California, USA*









https://photographers.ua/ElenaArtiushenko/album/53737/


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

México City 


Alejo_Raa said:


> *Paseo de la Reforma, Mexico City.*
> 
> Ciudad de México - Otoño 2018 by Physchy, on Flickr
> 
> Ciudad de México, Otoño 2018 by Physchy, on Flickr
> 
> CDMX3 by Physchy, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

DJI_0110 by Jakub Wil, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Winston-Salem, NC*


DSC_0409 by Dennis, on Flickr









medium.com


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton










Source: https://media.licdn.com/dms/image/C5622AQGdGNSvnZeYoQ/feedshare-shrink_8192/0?e=1552111200&v=beta&t=sBGxd6kZxVyphCD6DlcXa3jSRNJ3XUAIbYl6QoRLLPc


----------



## bodegavendetta

Love those War of the Words-esque water towers on the Winston Salem skyline. They give it a bit of character.


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Untitled by James Fremont, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## Hudson11

*Long Island City*


Sunrise in Long Island City by Andriy Prokopenko, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Center City Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*NYC, USA*


Sunset over Manhattan; View from Top of the Rocks to The Empire State Building and One World Center, New York City, USA [2015] by [ PsycBob ], on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Someone was at the right place, at the right time over Toronto:











https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/b1vr9i/the_shadow_of_toronto_1334x750oc/
https://i.redd.it/q3pt1isik0d11.jpg


----------



## Hudson11

*Atlanta*


Atlanta Skyline on Cloudy Day by Z K, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

*Monterrey*



























888f&oe=5D224DBF[/IMG]


----------



## Hudson11

*Milwaukee*


Milwaukee by Thomas V, on Flickr


Milwaukee by Thomas V, on Flickr


----------



## liburni




----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kansas City, Missouri, USA*









https://photographers.ua/photo/kansas-city-1231751/


----------



## Carlos_018

GUADALAJARA


----------



## Hudson11

*Uptown Houston*


Houston Galleria Area Skyline 9 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Houston Galleria Area Skyline 5 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis









Sunset over Minneapolis Skyline[/url] by Samuel Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## ou2407

*New York*


New York West Side Skyline by Clarence Holmes, en Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Edmonton AB Moon by Amine Abassir, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton is one of the fastest growing metros in North America and has been for decades. It's now at a point where the skyline is making a big impact. Edmonton's going to be an interesting one to watch over the long term.


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta:

20190402-174503-017 by JustinDustin, on Flickr

20190402-170841-006 by JustinDustin, on Flickr

20190402-164441-001 by JustinDustin, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Buckhead (left) to Atlanta (right)

Buckhead (left) and Midtown/Downtown Skylines, Atlanta from Galleria/Cumberland (Cobb County) by mplstodd, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

Toronto


----------



## ainvan

^^IMHO, that's the best angle of TO's skyline pic I've seen so far.

It captures North York, Midtown, Downtown and Humber Bay's skyscraper clusters in one shot.


----------



## liburni

ainvan said:


> ^^IMHO, that's the best angle of TO's skyline pic I've seen so far.
> 
> It captures North York, Midtown, Downtown and Humber Bay's skyscraper clusters in one shot.


That is not North York, thats Yonge and Eglinton. But I agree, this is an angle that we dont see alot.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago*

DSC_6321 by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Before the Storm by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr*


----------



## liburni

Calgary


----------



## streetscapeer

*Montreal*

Belvédère Kondiaronk by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr


----------



## liburni




----------



## cubsfan

Chicago









Jason Devoll on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto Skyline by Gogol Ghosh, on Flickr*


----------



## cubsfan

I have to say I am amazed by Toronto's skyline, I never new there were multiple satellite skyscraper nodes. Not to mention how bulky the downtown has become. They must be out-building Chicago who I thought was 2nd only to NY in North America. I still rather prefer Chicago's aesthetics, architecture, layout and core environment but very impressive all those nodes are. Sadly Chicago zoning policies, alderman and Nimby's would never allow for such height and density that far from the core in Chicago. Lincoln Yards is about the best we can hope for, only a few miles from downtown. The Gold Coast groups which already has plenty high-rises and is downtown adjacent is fighting a 460' modern tower as well as an 11 story building with every breath as well as lawsuits for many other projects in neighborhoods outside the traditional downtown and even inside the limits. Pathetic reality we have here. This looks akin to Streeterville or Lakeshore East scale clusters being built as far out as the Uptown or Hyde Park neighborhoods. We have the high-rises for miles and miles up the shore but that's another animal and no really dense collection of buildings or game changingly tall towers will ever be erected along that stretch. It's a seemingly 400' max zone and those are few and far between. The West Loop is a prime example of how we hold development back. Developers would love to turn the near west side into a downtown scale neighborhood but the protest groups are strong and get their height and density limits imposed keeping it overwhelmingly a mid-rise neighborhood.


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto


sometimes I wonder why by Dustin William, on Flickr


feels like magic by Dustin William, on Flickr


















https://www.archdaily.com/802984/ubiquity-and-uniformity-why-torontos-condominiums-all-look-the-same


----------



## You are to blame

*Montreal *









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwVBFsknuF8/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwTBRxvAKxx/


----------



## You are to blame

cubsfan said:


> I have to say I am amazed by Toronto's skyline, I never new there were multiple satellite skyscraper nodes. Not to mention how bulky the downtown has become. They must be out-building Chicago who I thought was 2nd only to NY in North America. I still rather prefer Chicago's aesthetics, architecture, layout and core environment but very impressive all those nodes are. Sadly Chicago zoning policies, alderman and Nimby's would never allow for such height and density that far from the core in Chicago. Lincoln Yards is about the best we can hope for, only a few miles from downtown. The Gold Coast groups which already has plenty high-rises and is downtown adjacent is fighting a 460' modern tower as well as an 11 story building with every breath as well as lawsuits for many other projects in neighborhoods outside the traditional downtown and even inside the limits. Pathetic reality we have here. This looks akin to Streeterville or Lakeshore East scale clusters being built as far out as the Uptown or Hyde Park neighborhoods. We have the high-rises for miles and miles up the shore but that's another animal and no really dense collection of buildings or game changingly tall towers will ever be erected along that stretch. It's a seemingly 400' max zone and those are few and far between. The West Loop is a prime example of how we hold development back. Developers would love to turn the near west side into a downtown scale neighborhood but the protest groups are strong and get their height and density limits imposed keeping it overwhelmingly a mid-rise neighborhood.



Here are a few of the highrises nodes in and around Toronto viewed in Google Earth.
Keep in mind the Google Earth Model is a couple of years old and most of these centres have and are adding more highrises currently.


*In Toronto we have:*

*Downtown*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.64...2335.0977074d,35y,19.61610456h,76.3196407t,0r

*St. Clair and Yonge* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.68...871.89159514d,35y,41.9075945h,75.96940508t,0r

*Davisville and Yonge*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.71....69791635d,35y,42.03440794h,88.01334578t,360r

*Eglinton and Yonge*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.70...37.87308987d,35y,12.59403453h,80.26868682t,0r

*North York City Centre* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.76...35.60069489d,35y,11.64782158h,74.52036809t,0r

*Sheppard and Bayview* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.76...658.57248018d,35y,3.97540893h,69.45170642t,0r

*Sheppard and Leslie*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.76...8.66068264d,35y,123.94687345h,81.92799806t,0r

*Sheppard and Don Mills	*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.77...525.74734114d,35y,47.30781402h,79.5273409t,0r

*401 and Kennedy	*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.77...8.11840044d,35y,-58.45900675h,71.94360755t,0r

*Scarborogh City Centre*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.77...1808.7197777d,35y,21.16642058h,82.1015227t,0r

*Eglinton and DVP*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.72...9.91008584d,35y,-18.58907504h,81.23017466t,0r

*Humber Bayshore* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.62...54.72546023d,35y,-16.3947159h,81.95953522t,0r

*Etobicoke City Centre*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.65....8169391d,35y,-60.18197515h,87.30933818t,360r

*Highway 427	*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.64...5.26029223d,35y,-26.94579276h,79.74724514t,0r

*Dundas and Kipling*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.63....78055837d,35y,-103.97313872h,79.87469715t,0r


*and Outside of the City limits:*

*Mississauga City Centre	*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.59...11.49632982d,35y,35.05150874h,78.8991744t,-0r

*Hurontario and Eglinton* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.60...1.06425552d,35y,-57.23552506h,75.66114819t,0r

*Port Credit* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.54...37.01196112d,35y,156.8840709h,85.20120499t,0r

*Brampton*
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.68....85208609d,35y,-60.28760799h,78.51861512t,-0r

*Bramalea* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.71...895.5109871d,35y,75.81001149h,81.64615428t,0r

*Burlington* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.32...292.30867927d,35y,5.53007728h,81.61299809t,0r

*Bronte* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.39...5.26853714d,35y,-16.82874487h,77.87750741t,0r

*Markham* 
https://earth.google.com/web/@43.85...91.50842092d,35y,92.08326169h,72.56544024t,0r


----------



## Taller Better

Grey Towers said:


> Let me just add one diplomatic comment about the expurgated kerfuffle above, and that is that, as a lifelong Torontonian, I am not the slightest offended or put out if someone puts Toronto's skyline in the #18 position for N.A. Let the individual have his/her opinion, FFS, even if it is one borne of bias, which I don't know is the case here. One can argue facts, such as the quantity of tall buildings and their sizes, and facts are indisputable, but one cannot and should not argue aesthetic opinion, at least beyond stating it once or twice and then dropping it.


But at some point it derails the thread. Everyone was completely allowed to have their say. Everyone. But at some point, the wheels spin in the mud and it is time to move on. As we know, people aren't really good at "letting go" and it tends to go on and on and on unless we get the thread back on topic.

When the original poster starts going on to give slightly revised lists that are little changed from the original one, it just starts the kerfluffle all over again. 
In this case, the thread was pulled off course with the second, slightly changed list. Removing it and the ensuing "kerfluffle" was simply to bring the subject back to the topic.

There are 6.5 million people in Toronto, and I can assure you it is unlikely whether any of them really care whether they are listed in someone's personal top 100 favourite North American skylines, so this is not about anyone being "offended", because I seriously doubt anyone was. I certainly wasn't but it did get a bit tiresome having the thread revolve around it.

Okay? Can we all move on? Thanks!


----------



## Labtec

Buckhead to Atlanta








https://www.instagram.com/p/BwTDjE4gZ12/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Midtown Atlanta








https://twitter.com/DiscoverAtlanta/status/1117940685766823939


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice shots of Atlanta...


----------



## elliot

ainvan said:


> ^^IMHO, that's the best angle of TO's skyline pic I've seen so far.
> 
> It captures North York, Midtown, Downtown and Humber Bay's skyscraper clusters in one shot.


Not to quibble but the second tallest cluster (Bloor Yorkville)is hidden by the Humber Bay (steriod-induced) entrance to the city.

All about the angles ;-)

Sorry I realize this is a tardy response.


----------



## isaidso

Now I know my vacation is over; back to the real world full of nasty, unpleasant people. Oh dear. :sleepy:


----------



## cubsfan




----------



## Abhishek901

Kirk Stones said:


> You Canadians on here sure do a GREAT job in BIGGING up your cities lol


lol at BIGGING up. Looks like a word Trump would use.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Taller said:


> ^^ Nice.. I like how they got the Brooklyn Bridge in the shot...



This is actually the Verrazzano Narrows Bridge which connects Brooklyn to Staten Island!


----------



## liburni

cubsfan said:


>


Damn!
Chicago's skyline has density, height, size and most importantly (for me) balance.


----------



## isaidso

Great low/mid rise density outside the core too. I suppose that's Vista U/C with the yellow at the top.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I love Chicago, would love to go back there again.


----------



## isaidso

I might be making my first trek that way in the summer. I wish VIA went there that way I could do a stop over in Detroit.


----------



## Taller Better

bodegavendetta said:


> This is actually the Verrazzano Narrows Bridge which connects Brooklyn to Staten Island!



You are right!! As I was writing that, I was doubting what I said. Thanks for correcting that one!


I LOVE this photo by Fieldofdreams!!! 




Yellow Fever said:


> SF
> 
> 20190415_093610 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


----------



## rockinmoz

*Lovely Boston.*








[/url]DSC_4090-Pano: East Boston from Prudential Tower by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/2fAUbFg]DSC_4090-Pano: East Boston from Prudential Tower by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> I might be making my first trek that way in the summer. I wish VIA went there that way I could do a stop over in Detroit.


What is Via? Am I just being stupid and not reacting to that?

*Detroit*
 
Detroit Skyline at Dawn by John Kennington, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901

A Chicagoan said:


> What is Via? Am I just being stupid and not reacting to that?


Via Rail is similar to Amtrack.


----------



## cubsfan

isaidso said:


> I suppose that's Vista U/C with the yellow at the top.


You are correct. Vista has been topped out for a long time but the crane hasn't come down yet, not sure why. One Chicago Square is really going add a presence from that angle in the photo at 969'. Wolf Point South, 815' and 110 N. Wacker, 814' will not have much impact even though they will be in the foreground. All 3 of these projects posed the most relatively low risk opportunity you could possibly have to break 1,000' in Chicago and yet none of them did. Wolf Point is the best lot in the entire city and a supertall would have added a prominent peak to the skyline from every vantage point. Sadly they kept with the trend of teasing a super-tall and under-delivering like so many other conservative projects.


----------



## isaidso

I suspect that Chicago is becoming ultra pragmatic like Toronto. Heights are being dictated solely on the economics of skyscraper construction in each market. Vanity projects are a thing of the past.... at least in North America.


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> I suspect that Chicago is becoming ultra pragmatic like Toronto. Heights are being dictated solely on the economics of skyscraper construction in each market. Vanity projects are a thing of the past.... at least in North America.


NY may be an exception...

We'll see what happens with the Tribune Tower though, another 1,400+ foot building in Chicago would satisfy me for a while.


----------



## Jay

cubsfan said:


> You are correct. Vista has been topped out for a long time but the crane hasn't come down yet, not sure why. One Chicago Square is really going add a presence from that angle in the photo at 969'. Wolf Point South, 815' and 110 N. Wacker, 814' will not have much impact even though they will be in the foreground. All 3 of these projects posed the most relatively low risk opportunity you could possibly have to break 1,000' in Chicago and yet none of them did. Wolf Point is the best lot in the entire city and a supertall would have added a prominent peak to the skyline from every vantage point. Sadly they kept with the trend of teasing a super-tall and under-delivering like so many other conservative projects.


Yea, it's a shame. That area of the river will still look awesome though once all the projects are done. Vista, OCS and everything else going on will still promise that Chicago looks a lot different a few years from now. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> NY may be an exception...


But those 400m+ buildings they're putting up are based on economics too. Only super luxury can make a condo building that tall profitable while the office towers are getting filled. They may be substantially taller than what gets built elsewhere in North America but I wouldn't describe any of them as vanity projects.


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> But those 400m+ buildings they're putting up are based on economics too. Only super luxury can make a condo building that tall profitable while the office towers are getting filled. They may be substantially taller than what gets built elsewhere in North America but I wouldn't describe any of them as vanity projects.


True but there is a decent amount of vanity height on some of them (like One Vanderbilt and Steinway to name a few)

It was leaked over at Skyscraperpage.com that there may be a 600+m building in the works in NYC. If it's demand that's solely putting buildings like that up that's incredible. 

https://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=238485


----------



## You are to blame

isaidso said:


> I suspect that Chicago is becoming ultra pragmatic like Toronto. Heights are being dictated solely on the economics of skyscraper construction in each market. Vanity projects are a thing of the past.... at least in North America.


When has Canada ever had Vanity highrise projects ?


----------



## DZH22

Awesome pic of Boston! Here's one more highlighting the city's Big 3.

DSC_4239: Boston Skyline at sunset by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> In general yea maybe, but what about the Vista Tower? It's over 300 meters and not too far from 400


I'm not that familiar with the economics of skyscraper construction in Chicago but I suspect it's more a one off example. There was enough pent up demand in the luxury market and at price points where it made Vista at 365m possible. 'The One' in Toronto is our Vista. It was proposed at 344m but was cut down to 306m due to shadowing concerns on an elementary school 3 blocks away.

Perhaps ~340-370m is the upper most limit in these 2 cities. I'm not convinced that these are vanity projects.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto CBD/Southcore*

sometimes I wonder why by Dustin William, on Flickr


*Toronto Islands*

Early evening on Ward's Island by Tony Mo, on Flickr

What a view by Tony Mo, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

keepthepast said:


> Just look at the campuses of the biggest corporate giants in the Silicon Valley and you will see that "vanity" headquarters are not being avoided. Fact is that super talls require substantially more expense, insurance, difficult maintenance, and long term risk. The examples sited that did not build tall is not because they fear appearing successful, at all. They remodel their most visible real estate--the stores--every few years, usually unnecessarily.


I just gave an example that McDonald's being one of the richest corporations in the world elected to build a 9 story building in the West Loop. I have no idea what their motive is but I cited what the article I read was saying about luxury towers hurting brands. Imagine Sears deciding to build a low-rise back in the 70's. This has an obvious impact on the skyline when companies with the resources to build tall opt not to. My overarching point was that I don't think the mentality to build a shiny soaring tower as an HQ is desirable anymore by our wealthiest companies, I think that's obvious.

Here is the article.
https://thetowerinfo.com/america-build-worlds-tallest-building/



keepthepast said:


> How do you know this? And what return and risk evaluation do you think justifies spending money excessively? And Salesforce already has its vanity tower.


This is not about Salesforce should request more height to build a statement tower, it's the fact that the Kennedy's have Salesforce secured as an anchor tenant and the financial resources with the zoning in place so why not include a residential/hotel component to add some luxury at this prominent location? They are leaving opportunity on the table. 

I would say the risk is relatively low seeing how other luxury hotel brands and residential units are performing in lesser areas. NEMA is asking $25k-$50k a month for their high end units. That is shattering historic South Loop pricing. Wolf Point is in a much more desirable location than Vista as well being on the river confluence, adjacent to the Loop and where arguably the best views of the city can be had and within walking distance of Chicago's two hottest neighborhoods. This site is unique, there's nothing else like it in the city, it deserves something visually stunning, the ultimate exclamation point on the river canyon. Vista is on the river but in the middle of a quiet neighborhood with no connection to the CTA and well outside the Loop. 

Not only is the height underwhelming, the tower's design is merely a slight variation on the blue glass slabs with setbacks that have filled up the river over the last few years. This tower simply fits in to it's surroundings without impressing or offending. It is completely risk averse. Had they opted for something iconic, perhaps a modern masterpiece I'm sure it would have been profitable long term and worst case they lose some money but add a legacy tower to the skyline, this is the problem these days, pride, bragging rights and innovation don't enter the equation. 




keepthepast said:


> Chicago is losing population. The city is giving away tax deals to developers in order to attract investments and some headquarters, but the square footage a high rise creates is far too risky for long term sense. Not sure what you mean by record levels of the other metrics you list, but the regulations and business-friendly boom created in the last two years is likely to take a reversal, and most financial sector movers and shakers know that.


As previously stated, Chicago is losing population in the poorest neighborhoods but the core is booming all the way around. What I mean by record levels is the downtown is seeing more corporate relocations, startups, people making over $100,000k and with college degrees moving to the core, the most annual unit deliveries and absorption than any period in it's history. Obviously there will be an economic downturn at some point but I don't see how that's relevant. That's the nature of the economy. If we let the fact that pro-business conditions may never then we would build nothing at all. Long term a building nay see a dozen different reuses, I fail to see why that would limit Wolf Point but not Vista for example. The point is that they should capitalize while the climate is perfect for them to. 

The article below from Site Selection Magazine shows Chicago has been number 1 in corporate locations for 4 consecutive years.

*2018	2017	Metro	State	Projects*

_1.	Chicago-Naperville-Elgin 422

2.	Dallas-Fort Worth-Arlington	Texas	207

3.	Atlanta-Sandy Springs-Roswell	Ga.	166

4.	Houston-The Woodlands-Sugar Land	Texas	165

5.	Cincinnati	Ohio-Ky.-Ind.	103

6. New York-Newark-Jersey City 84
_

https://siteselection.com/issues/2019/mar/top-metros-of-2018-great-things-happen-here-hq2-or-not.cfm


----------



## cubsfan

A Chicagoan said:


> I haven't even been alive for half as long as the Sears Tower has been around, but I guess I feel some sort of sentimental connection with it. It held on to its top spot for so long in the global race, and I guess I just don't want to see it lose even its number one in Chicago title. I'm that kind of person: utterly opposed to any kind of change. Why, if I had my way, One World Trade Center's spire would be 360 feet tall, tops.
> 
> At the same time, I want to see Chicago as a city come out on top. And you'd be right: for that to happen we need something taller than Sears. Much, much taller. I just hope whatever it is, it gets put into some little corner west of the river so I don't have to look at it.


I love Sears and without it Chicago's skyline wouldn't be nearly as iconic or world renowned. 

I just want a new tallest to end it's reign and hopefully that audacity would lift the ceiling of your typical tower as a byproduct. I would have guessed that by today 800'-900' would be the starting point for a high profile project but that seems to still be at the very top of the spectrum. 40-50 stories is our typical "large scale" project and has been for too long. 

This proposal was the other great loss for Chicago this cycle.

*SOM:*









*Goettsch:*









To go to another Goettsch blue box in that general area especially after 110 N. Wacker was gut-wrenching. The SOM tower would have been a world class addition to the skyline and provided quite the peak west of Sears. This is the lack of vision and form-follows-finance that is carpeting the downtown these days. Even though the SOM tower was only 958' it's design was well in line with Chicago's heritage. Had the SOM design been the Wolf Point South tower I think most people would have felt the Kennedy's delivered on their promise.


----------



## A Chicagoan

cubsfan said:


> To go to another Goettsch blue box in that general area especially after 110 N. Wacker was gut-wrenching. The SOM tower would have been a world class addition to the skyline and provided quite the peak west of Sears. This is the lack of vision and form-follows-finance that is carpeting the downtown these days. Even though the SOM tower was only 958' it's design was well in line with Chicago's heritage. Had the SOM design been the Wolf Point South tower I think most people would have felt the Kennedy's delivered on their promise.


I can't believe that thing is 958 feet! In Downtown Chicago, it looks tiny! Which just goes to show that Chicago really does have a huge skyline that's much taller than most others; it's just that Chicago is a jungle of really-talls, but other cities are getting a few supertalls or megatalls.


----------



## Abhishek901

Other than just the skyline, having a river surrounded by canyon of buildings adds to Chicago's charm and makes it unique. 

It's a positive thing that Chicago's building boom slowed down in the last few decades, otherwise the city would have got many more banal glass boxes spoiling the older architecture. In Toronto, it's the opposite. The latest construction boom which started in early 2000s is still going strong and the developers don't have a reason to erect masterpieces because in a hot market everything will sell.


----------



## You are to blame

Abhishek901 said:


> Other than just the skyline, having a river surrounded by canyon of buildings adds to Chicago's charm and makes it unique.
> 
> It's a positive thing that Chicago's building boom slowed down in the last few decades, otherwise the city would have got many more banal glass boxes spoiling the older architecture. In Toronto, it's the opposite. The latest construction boom which started in early 2000s is still going strong and the developers don't have a reason to erect masterpieces because in a hot market everything will sell.


In Toronto when a great design comes up the city has to mess with it forcing a redesign that is ALWAYS worst.
Toronto is headed for increasing ultra density yet not great looking towers, similar to cities in Asia.


----------



## ou2407

Great shot of Austin, to be honest one of the most beautiful cities I have visited in my life... sunny, green and good music festivals... what more could you ask for?


----------



## elliot

We've cancelled your BMO building (lucky you) lol. Never trust a Canadian bank now.


----------



## liburni

Humber Bay and Mississauga skylines seen from downtown Toronto


----------



## Jay

A Chicagoan said:


> I can't believe that thing is 958 feet! In Downtown Chicago, it looks tiny! Which just goes to show that Chicago really does have a huge skyline that's much taller than most others; it's just that Chicago is a jungle of really-talls, but other cities are getting a few supertalls or megatalls.


Yes everyone knows Chicago has a huge skyline. It's one of the few cities globally with 5 or more 1,100 foot buildings.


----------



## Abhishek901

elliot said:


> We've cancelled your BMO building (lucky you) lol. Never trust a Canadian bank now.


What's BMO's role in building design? Isn't it just a tenant?


----------



## cubsfan

Abhishek901 said:


> What's BMO's role in building design? Isn't it just a tenant?


BMO is just the tenant, the project is still on expected to break ground this year. Goettsch designed the building like the majority of other modern boxes in the area.


----------



## Abhishek901

Thanks for clarifying. Elliot seemed to suggest something different.


----------



## cubsfan

Abhishek901 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Elliot seemed to suggest something different.


I think he was joking because I was whining about the design of the BMO tower rather than being happy Chicago is building a 700'er. 






Chicago's growing South Loop skyline...In a few years this area may become the 2nd best skyline in the Midwest.


----------



## You are to blame

You are to blame said:


> Here are a few of the highrises nodes in and around Toronto viewed in Google Earth.
> Keep in mind the Google Earth Model is a couple of years old and most of these centres have and are adding more highrises currently.
> 
> 
> *In Toronto we have:*
> 
> *Downtown*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.64...2335.0977074d,35y,19.61610456h,76.3196407t,0r
> 
> *St. Clair and Yonge*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.68...871.89159514d,35y,41.9075945h,75.96940508t,0r
> 
> *Davisville and Yonge*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.71....69791635d,35y,42.03440794h,88.01334578t,360r
> 
> *Eglinton and Yonge*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.70...37.87308987d,35y,12.59403453h,80.26868682t,0r
> 
> *North York City Centre*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.76...35.60069489d,35y,11.64782158h,74.52036809t,0r
> 
> *Sheppard and Bayview*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.76...658.57248018d,35y,3.97540893h,69.45170642t,0r
> 
> *Sheppard and Leslie*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.76...8.66068264d,35y,123.94687345h,81.92799806t,0r
> 
> *Sheppard and Don Mills	*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.77...525.74734114d,35y,47.30781402h,79.5273409t,0r
> 
> *401 and Kennedy	*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.77...8.11840044d,35y,-58.45900675h,71.94360755t,0r
> 
> *Scarborogh City Centre*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.77...1808.7197777d,35y,21.16642058h,82.1015227t,0r
> 
> *Eglinton and DVP*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.72...9.91008584d,35y,-18.58907504h,81.23017466t,0r
> 
> *Humber Bayshore*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.62...54.72546023d,35y,-16.3947159h,81.95953522t,0r
> 
> *Etobicoke City Centre*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.65....8169391d,35y,-60.18197515h,87.30933818t,360r
> 
> *Highway 427	*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.64...5.26029223d,35y,-26.94579276h,79.74724514t,0r
> 
> *Dundas and Kipling*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.63....78055837d,35y,-103.97313872h,79.87469715t,0r
> 
> 
> *and Outside of the City limits:*
> 
> *Mississauga City Centre	*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.59...11.49632982d,35y,35.05150874h,78.8991744t,-0r
> 
> *Hurontario and Eglinton*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.60...1.06425552d,35y,-57.23552506h,75.66114819t,0r
> 
> *Port Credit*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.54...37.01196112d,35y,156.8840709h,85.20120499t,0r
> 
> *Brampton*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.68....85208609d,35y,-60.28760799h,78.51861512t,-0r
> 
> *Bramalea*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.71...895.5109871d,35y,75.81001149h,81.64615428t,0r
> 
> *Burlington*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.32...292.30867927d,35y,5.53007728h,81.61299809t,0r
> 
> *Bronte*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.39...5.26853714d,35y,-16.82874487h,77.87750741t,0r
> 
> *Markham*
> https://earth.google.com/web/@43.85...91.50842092d,35y,92.08326169h,72.56544024t,0r


Looks like Google Earth / Maps has updated the 3D building of Toronto to Spring of 2018 and Summer of 2017. Toronto grows so fast so still, many newer towers are not there yet


----------



## DZH22

Boston aerial from flickr. Not comprehensive but not an angle I usually see either.

Scenes from the Air: Delta Airlines Flight 1462 (Detroit to Boston) - Tuesday April 16th, 2019 by Corey Seeman, on Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

My top ten on here will be deleted .. lol lol lol 


This site is over moderated . 


1. NYC
2. CHI
3. TOR
4. SF
5. LA
6.PHILLY
7. CALGARY
8. SEATTLE 
9. DALLAS
10. MINNEAPOLIS


----------



## Yellow Fever

Not bad, at least the top 4 are in the same order on my list too.


----------



## Kirk Stones

Yellow Fever said:


> Not bad, at least the top 4 are in the same order on my list too.



:rock:


----------



## Kirk Stones

streetscapeer said:


> Calgary has a nice, full skyline



It does indeed but er ...

Move away from a few blocks on Main Street and you hit suburban prairie. You hit Canadian wilderness lol 


European cities are different. Much much more dense .


----------



## Kirk Stones

Hudson11 said:


> *Fort Lauderdale*
> 
> 
> Fort Lauderdale as viewed from 511 Bayshore Drive by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr



Is really part of the Miami CSA/metro .. 

Just an extension in the South Florida sprawl ..


----------



## isaidso

Kirk Stones said:


> Move away from a few blocks on Main Street and you hit suburban prairie. You hit Canadian wilderness lol
> 
> European cities are different. Much much more dense .


Most people on SSC are full aware of the differences between European and North American cities. It would be quite boring if every place looked the same, wouldn't it? And having Canadian wilderness not too far away is a big plus. Perhaps you should go see for yourself.


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, European cities are different than North American cities. This thread happens to be about North American ones. 
Here is a thread about European ones:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700286




Art Nouveau City said:


> Winter 2019
> 
> 
> reposted from reddit: Chicago's deep freeze [OS] [3000x2000] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


Wow.. _flawless_ photo of Chi-town. :bow:


----------



## ssiguy2

liburni said:


> London, Ontario (sorry about size of picture)


When you consider London city only has 410,000 and the metro only 530,000, London punches way above it's weight with many more buildings under construction and proposed. It also helps that London is such a beautiful city. 

On the subject of punching way above it's weight...……….I don't think there is any metro under 3 million that comes even remotely close to Calgary. It really is in a league of it's own.


----------



## isaidso

ssiguy2 said:


> When you consider London city only has 410,000 and the metro only 530,000, London punches way above it's weight with many more buildings under construction and proposed.


That skyline is small for a metro over 500,000. In Canada a skyline like that suggests a metro of about 250,000-350,000. It's roughly on the scale of Regina's skyline, a metro less than half London's size. The skylines in Victoria and Halifax, significantly smaller metros, are both much better.

With the exception of Toronto, Ontario skylines are under sized.


----------



## Taller Better

Nice to see photos of London, Ont by the way. We don't often see pictures from there.


----------



## isaidso

As we're on the subject of London I have a trivia question for you. What's the significance of that ball park in the last photo?


----------



## Port-au-Princien

Fort Laudy is really stepping up its game. 


Hudson11 said:


> *Fort Lauderdale*
> 
> 
> Fort Lauderdale as viewed from 511 Bayshore Drive by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Los Angeles, USA*

*LA 2018*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/9lz760/skyline_of_los_angeles_oc/


DTLA is so pristine ⚾ by Mikey Monteiro, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Great spot for a ballpark but that land around the stadium must be worth a fortune. Is there a subway stop at Dodger Stadium?


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Los Angeles, USA*

*LA 2019*


Los Angeles by Daren Grilley, no Flickr









01.20.2019.LunarEclipse-1755-Edit by Seemanta Dutta, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> As we're on the subject of London I have a trivia question for you. What's the significance of that ball park in the last photo?


Is it Labatt Park?


----------



## Art Nouveau City

isaidso said:


> Great spot for a ballpark but that land around the stadium must be worth a fortune. Is there a subway stop at Dodger Stadium?


Use the *moovitapp*: https://moovitapp.com/?from=Downtow...498&customerId=4908&ref=1&metroId=302&lang=en


----------



## in'sauga

I never knew Fort Lauderdale had a skyline, let alone such a nice one. Thanks for posting!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cleveland*
 
Edgewater Park Sunrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr

I had to look on Yellow Fever's poll thread for ideas.


----------



## ainvan

Art Nouveau City said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/alz3ac/vancouver_bc/


That pic is several years old.

Bjarke Ingels Group's Vancouver House is not even in that pic.


----------



## isaidso

*Edmonton*










https://twitter.com/sameer_zs/status/1124377006538256386
@sameer_zs









https://twitter.com/ExploreEdmonton/status/1119065295136538624
@exploreedmonton


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Burnaby*

IMG_1479 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

Too bad this photo is from two hyears ago.


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> Is it Labatt Park?


Yes, world's oldest ballpark (formerly called Tecumseh Park). Another interesting fact was that the London Majors were invited to join the National League in 1877, but turned it down.


----------



## scarer

*QUERETARO*


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*San Francisco, California, USA*


Fog City by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*San Francisco, California, USA*


San Francisco Skyline by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Cleveland, USA*


Edgewater Sunrise by David Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Houston*


River Oaks-Houston Skyline-ROBB-Mabry Campbell by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


River Oaks-Houston Skyline-ROBB-Mabry Campbell by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


River Oaks-Houston Skyline-ROBB-Mabry Campbell by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


DSC_0265 by Michael Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Miami, FL, USA*


Miami Sunset by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

_Monterrey _
















[/


----------



## ou2407

*New York City*

Scroll --->









panoramic view from weehawken of New York Skyline at night by stéphane gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Hudson Yards is looking good!


----------



## Steven77571

*Houston*

Untitled by Kyle Schriner, on Flickr

*Dallas*
Skyline by Sabrina Burcham, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Cleveland, USA*


Fog Lifting Over Cleveland by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## tigerboy

The "kleptocrat's Row" superslims in Midtown Manhattan are an abomination ruining the fabulous Midtown cluster but NY is still NY. However I SO much preferred midtown before those ugly pencils.

Chicago, not the biggest but the best. Balanced, and spaced out but still dense and massive enough to be huge.


----------



## Lovricico

Part II:









Ciudad de Panamá
Southern North America









Marina Skyline by Steve Minor, on Flickr.









Panama City by Fritz, on Flickr.









Buildings by Mabel Santos, on Flickr.









Just to keep a memory by Mabel Santos, on Flickr.​
See also:


Lovricico said:


> Panama City: Southern North America, part I.


----------



## scarer

*México City*


----------



## ou2407

^^ Come on, Mexico City has more to show than those suburbs with tiny buildings!


----------



## Taller Better

True... but it is interesting to see different parts of the city that we don't normally! kay:

Man, it is one MASSIVE city...


----------



## RMRM

^^_ - México City -_
_
_
​


----------



## A Chicagoan

Taller said:


> Man, it is one MASSIVE city...


It's the largest city in North America by population.


----------



## Jay

A Chicagoan said:


> It's the largest city in North America by population.


True, only by a bit though, NY is very close.


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Chicagoan said:


> Last September, huh. I find it strange that the two antennae are of different lengths. It seems that throughout its lifetime, the antennae have constantly been changing in height and color . . .
> 
> Or maybe I'm not as observant as I like to think . . .
> 
> 
> A Saturday morning presentation by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


What I find interesting is this image and the pic I took are almost from the same spot and angle but the Trump Tower isn't in mine and the Sears Tower isn't in yours.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Actually, the Sears Tower is in that picture . . . or at least, its antennae are.


----------



## Taller Better

streetscapeer, thanks for posting the photo of Charm City! We don't get enough Baltimore photos on here.


----------



## sequoias

Went to Chicago for the first time last month.  One of the best skyline. That's Vista tower under construction.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Chicago, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/45986823145/


----------



## Yellow Fever

VanKong

IMG_9468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Chicago, USA*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/aid8nd/chicago_just_before_a_snow_storm_rolled_in/


----------



## liburni

Sorry about the low quality

Toronto


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me

IMG_1240 - Cropped by David Z, on Flickr


Edit: Another one from flickr. March of Dimes.

129_March Of Babies_DSD_1552_Copyright 2019 Derek Kouyoumjian by March of Dimes Massachusetts Chapter, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## sbarn

Midtown Manhattan:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxhcRJegWTk/










Downtown Manhattan (+Brooklyn & Jersey City)Busy Harbor by James H., on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Boston*

Aerial view of skyscrapers and beach, Boston, Massachusetts by Susan Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Toronto, Canada*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46844962552/


----------



## scarer

Mexico City


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, Mexico*









by: Xavier_13081












*Imagen de Don Roberto Ríos.*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Columbus:*
Sunset over Columbus by Fred Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ The freeways are more impressive than its skyline.


----------



## isaidso

Calgary


Goats doing double duty: grass cutting and fertilizing.










https://mikesbloggityblog.com/for-t...-working-at-mchugh-bluff-in-downtown-calgary/









https://mikesbloggityblog.com/for-t...-working-at-mchugh-bluff-in-downtown-calgary/









https://mikesbloggityblog.com/for-t...-working-at-mchugh-bluff-in-downtown-calgary/


----------



## liburni

Toronto:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati Skyline by Craig Smith, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Philadelphia from flickr. I'll be there this weekend on my road trip!

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Have fun! 

*Cleveland:*
Wendy Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City- Reforma*

*CDMX
*













Creditos : https://www.facebook.com/chapultepe...ruUco_9sAb0UOC6X-77APQacUGJsfi3aWGiq_qr6cfVqu


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Toronto Island flooding and Toronto sunset skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*


Vancouver-Canada-Skyline-Aerial-Photo by Mike Holp, on Flickr


Vancity Sunset by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


Gateway West by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

Video showing many Toronto skylines


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Wow! Amazing video! kay:

*Denver:*
2018 Staff Awards by National Renewable Energy Lab, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Mexico- Valle Oriente District


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mexico City:*
wtc mexico city by Physchy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


----------



## A Chicagoan

*LA*
USA - Los Angeles - Cityscape Sunset by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Scroll for this one. Back Bay skyline is in the foreground and Kendall Square, Cambridge is in the background across the river, on the right half of the picture. The buildup past the Citgo sign to the left is Boston University.

Downtown Boston by ruifo, on Flickr


Financial District.

Aerial view of Boston at Government Center in Massachusetts, USA by Marcio Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Providence, RI*


Narragansett Bay, Rhode Island by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*New York City, USA*


red dress at top of the rock in new york - joe marquez hasselblad x1d B0001990 by Joe Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bartshore/48188807607/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown Panorama by zxorg, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Toronto from Scarborough by Omar Shahadah, on Flickr


Toronto Sunset by Omar Shahadah, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bartshore/48188752676/in/photostream/


----------



## Hudson11

not a fan of how Vista Tower's cladding is turning out. So drab. Ruining a great new skyline icon. The recently completed skyscrpaers have all had stunning facades. I guess i'll reserve final judgement until it is fully clad. 



























bonobozill4 on SSP


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hartford:*
 
Hartford 4th of July 2018 by John W, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from Fenway, found on flickr. Sorry for the large size but since the skyline is only a small piece of it, it's too blurry any smaller.

Boston-07-2019-TBB_3858 by Tim Bounds, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Toronto, Canada*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/cbv38y/sunset_in_toronto_oc_1600x1066/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting angle of New York


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*New York City, USA*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/cbxv98/nyc/


----------



## elliot

Skopje/Скопје;160664942 said:


> Interesting angle of New York


NYC developers are in league with NYC fashion moguls to sell billions of skinny blue jeans around the world. 

It's impossible to even notice the hundreds of NYC projects underway, beyond the new supertalls, unless you climb a very tall tree.


----------



## isaidso

*Edmonton*



Dusk, Edmonton by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

*Calgary*









https://www.robertscott.ca/calgary


----------



## isaidso

Having 2 skylines like that in a province of only 4.4 million is impressive.


----------



## scarer

*Mexico city
*

















ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*New York City, USA*











Epic video ^^ :cheers2:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*



 
NH0A1130[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Art Nouveau City said:


> Epic video ^^ :cheers2:


City Porn.


----------



## gabrielbabb

*Mexico City*

Reforma skyline


















Santa Fé skyline


















*Puebla City*









*Monterrey*


----------



## liburni

Toronto


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cambridge MA*



Cambridge Skyline by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Are you serious?  Its nice for its size but definitely out of this league, it should be in tier 4 may be.


----------



## DZH22

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Are you serious?  Its nice for its size but definitely out of this league, it should be in tier 4 may be.


There aren't really any hard and fast rules for posting skylines here. Cambridge is absolutely out of its league on a stand-alone basis, but in reality it's just an extension of the Boston skyline anyway. From that perspective it's perfectly fine and adds another 25+ buildings over 200'.

IMG_2206 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_2148 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DZH22 said:


> There aren't really any hard and fast rules for posting skylines here. Cambridge is absolutely out of its league on a stand-alone basis, but in reality it's just an extension of the Boston skyline anyway. From that perspective it's perfectly fine and adds another 25+ buildings over 200'.


This is the "*Best*" and not the "Favorite" ( thats a difference ) NA Skyline thread, so using the major cities skylines clusters pics is the general rule, and you can't expect some people here know all the suburbs of the major cities. I have nothing against A Chicagoan who is an energetic skyscraper poster and I like most of his photos.


----------



## Yellow Fever

We also have the best suburbs skyline and small cities skyline threads in this subforum, so please post there.


----------



## DZH22

Yellow Fever said:


> This is the "*Best*" and not the "Favorite" ( thats a difference ) NA Skyline thread, so using the major cities skylines clusters pics is the general rule, and you can't expect some people here know all the suburbs of the major cities. I have nothing against A Chicagoan who is an energetic skyscraper poster and I like most of his photos.





Yellow Fever said:


> We also have the best suburbs skyline and small cities skyline threads in this subforum, so please post there.


I completely disagree, as long as a city that "doesn't belong" isn't posted with any sort of regularity. Showing a city once in a blue moon that most people otherwise aren't familiar with is totally fine. 

I have seen Vancouver posted more than once in "World's Best Skyline" and you don't see me flying off the handle, despite its incredible stumpiness (How many 200 meter buildings? ZERO?) and extreme monotony. I mean, talk about a city where half of the biggest buildings are in the suburbs right? I don't remember it receiving this kind of reaction in that thread where it so clearly doesn't belong. (and it's posted more than once in a blue moon on that one)

Here's a beautiful city that most of you are probably haven't seen much of. It's very urban for such a small population, and the State Capital building holds up against any in the country. Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, taken by me last month.

IMG_3144 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_3156 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_3162 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_3259 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_3303 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Why does it matter? Surely you're not doing the work just so your 'like' count will go up. :weird:


It matters because he basically quoted my old post and pretended it was his new post. You'd certainly call somebody out if they did that to you.


----------



## DZH22

Pittsburgh from flickr. 

Pittsburgh by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

DZH22 said:


> Dude you ripped off my exact post from the same thread, from January. You even posted the random pics in the same order. In fact, you "liked" that post at the time!
> 
> But seriously, do your own legwork or at least don't copy something from the exact same thread.... hno:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155803404&postcount=10188





DZH22 said:


> It matters because he basically quoted my old post and pretended it was his new post. You'd certainly call somebody out if they did that to you.


I actually got the photos from DC_denizen's posts on SSP. You need to chill out!


----------



## DZH22

streetscapeer said:


> I actually got the photos from DC_denizen's posts on SSP. You need to chill out!


It's not a huge deal but it looked very fishy and I'm always going to say something when I see something. If I ever copy one of your posts you can give me the same "WTF" response! I have moved on.


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> It matters because he basically quoted my old post and pretended it was his new post. You'd certainly call somebody out if they did that to you.


No, I'd view it as a contribution to the thread. If that person thanked me for finding it, that would be nice but not necessary. Perhaps we can move on.


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Pittsburgh from flickr.
> 
> Pittsburgh by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


What's that break mid way across the river?


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ It looks like a time-lapse photo to me, so maybe a big boat or something passed by. :dunno:


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Milwaukee, WI*


Milwaukee by Thomas V, on Flickr


Milwaukee Skyline by Thomas V, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


Berkeley by Leon Salcedo, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Austin*


Downtown Austin on a Hot Day by Gabriel Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

jetmty1 said:


> Monterrey


^^ What is the tall U/C building in the middle? I can't find any relevant info on Skyscraper Center or Emporis . . .


----------



## Hudson11

That's Metropolitan Center. Like a few other skyscrapers, it technically exists within the municipality of San Pedro Garza Garcia, which is apart of Metro Monterrey. (Think Metro Manila: Makati, Quezon City, etc)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monterrey_metropolitan_area


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto:










https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/cpeebc/monday_morning/


----------



## Hudson11

*Denver*


Denver Skyline 8.12.19 by Brett Russell, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Ah, the 2.2km high city.


----------



## DZH22

A few NYC I took earlier this summer.

IMG_3854 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_3861 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_3943 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901

isaidso said:


> Ah, the 2.2km high city.


1.6 km, actually


----------



## DZH22

A couple more NYC pics from earlier this summer, by me.

IMG_3883 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_3907 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

A couple Boston pics, found on flickr. (guy has a few more good ones if you click into it)

11 by henry.dixon, on Flickr

12 by henry.dixon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC, taken from the Empire State Building, sorry for the blur, did my best without the tripod.

20190902_200931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## -Corey-

CrazyCanuck said:


> For now i'd say New York, but only slightly ahead of Chicago. Give Toronto 20 years and it might be able to give them a run for thier money. I do think that Vancouver has a nice skyline, but nothing compared to the behemoths of the east.


Even Seattle is way ahead of Vancouver.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City*


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## -Corey-

Love Santa Fe.


----------



## Taller Better

I guess the Brooklyn Bridge is more of a tourist thing now than I remembered it in the past.


----------



## Yellow Fever

NJ skyline isn't bad at all.

IMG_6782 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taller said:


> I guess the Brooklyn Bridge is more of a tourist thing now than I remembered it in the past.


I'd say 99% of the people on the bridge on the day when we were there are tourists.

IMG_6475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

I don't remember it being touristy on the bridge at all; I don't really remember many people walking across it. It must have made its way into some tourist hot spot books.


----------



## scarer

Monterrey and Guadalajara
What Skyline do you prefer?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Guadalajara is my pick kay:


----------



## FlashFire926

In our 2016 NY trip we went on the bridge and it was quite crowded with tourists then as well.


----------



## Hudson11

The Brooklyn Bridge is definitely up there with Times Square as a place to avoid if you're not big on tourist congestion.


----------



## isaidso

A smaller skyline but decent for a metro of 800,000 people. The new tallest is under construction on the right. 

Winnipeg, Manitoba










Dan Harper @DanHarperPhoto
https://twitter.com/DanHarperPhoto/status/1167541502169554945?s=20


----------



## Stringpicker

^^

I really like the composition of the Winnipeg photo. Skyline, railroad bridge over the murky river and the old style ball diamond. It just looks classic to me!


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1oXp7Vholq/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx0xTpAhpFN/[/url


----------



## isaidso

^^ What bridge is that?



Stringpicker said:


> ^^
> 
> I really like the composition of the Winnipeg photo. Skyline, railroad bridge over the murky river and the old style ball diamond. It just looks classic to me!


Agree. It's quintessential 'Middle Canada'. It has all the elements present. The old school ballpark next to the river reminds me of London, Ontario.


----------



## Hudson11

That's the Eastern SF-Oakland Bay Bridge span.


----------



## PsyLock

Wait, SFO is surrounded by snow-capped mountains?


----------



## isaidso

2 of Toronto's suburban clusters: Etobicoke in the foreground, Mississauga in the distance.


Toronto Air Show 2019 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Air Show 2019 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

^ It had to happen... Trump was never happy with the "new" NAFTA so he's sent in the airforce (no warning shots though).

I'm sure a future tweet will explain his carefully considered action.


----------



## isaidso

Those aren't US planes.


----------



## Abhishek901

streetscapeer said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1oXp7Vholq/


Looks like this picture was clicked from a million km away!


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## sbarn

PsyLock said:


> Wait, SFO is surrounded by snow-capped mountains?


Yes, it will occasionally snow in the mountains surrounding the Bay Area in winter.









Source









Source


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY taken from the Top of the Rock.

IMG_0033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0038 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

Manhattan's just in a totally different league.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Agree, as much as I love Chicago, it's still a tier below NY.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I hate to admit it.

But Chicago scores points than NY in categories other than height. I love how the boxes in the skyline are placed one next to the other, not all thrown into a big mess of skyscrapers.




 
An assist from the flood by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey


----------



## dagoschaft

NY has no rival in N.A.

Chicago is also in it's own league, perhaps Toronto will eventually match up with it.


----------



## FlashFire926

My top 5 NA skylines:
1) New York
2) Chicago
3) Toronto
4) Miami
5) Vancouver

I feel like I don't need to explain the first three, really.
Miami takes #4 for me because I like more contemporary skylines, and I like the setting, and the appearance of a lot of the towers. It's growing quickly.
Vancouver #5 Because there's nothing else quite like it. Sure it may lack height compared to other cities, but the setting and density really make up for it. I also like the consistency. But I'm probably in the minority here because I tend to like "tabletops".


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*









Source


Sunset reflection by Natal..., on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian

*Toronto*

Toronto Air Show 2019 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Air Show 2019 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

Greater Vancouver skylines








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=222250&page=577


----------



## Taller Better

Nice photos, guys!


----------



## FlashFire926

Those are some great pics of Vancouver and Toronto.


----------



## cubsfan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wpteoh/48685609676/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

Awesome photo!


----------



## Yellow Fever

You are to blame said:


> Greater Vancouver skylines


Great shot! The foreground is Metrotown, the cluster on the right is Brentwood and the furthest one is Vancouver.


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## ainvan

Yellow Fever said:


> Agree to some degree but cities with bigger population not necessary mean they have taller and larger skyline, use Phoenix and Calgary as examples, Phoenix has a pop of over 4 millions but its skyline is pity while Calgary has just over 1.3 million but its skyline is one of the best in NA I'd say.


Calgary is the Dubai of Canada. It has oil so they could afford to give incentives (low taxes, low fees, etc) to attract companies to invest there.

I'm not sure about Phoenix, maybe because it's a retirement city by and large.

They're exceptions rather than the rule. Bigger cities usually have bigger or taller skyline.


----------



## DZH22

Nouvellecosse said:


> Have you ever considered that some people don't judge based on what's physically "bigger"? I think the easiest way to explain it is that people are not impressed or attracted by physical dimensions, they're impressed or attracted by the resulting visual affect.


First of all, I am assuming the majority of people here have not been to the majority of cities in person, and are basing their opinions mainly on pictures.

1. Most people are fooled into Vancouver being bigger than it really is due to all the residentials with higher floor counts. This is why I bring up stats, because stats show that the 2 huge looking towers are actually pedestrian in most of the other "competing" skylines. Its 60 story building isn't even 200 meters! (as an aside I often wonder why the average floor heights on Canadian residential towers just seem so much shorter compared to US residentials)

2. When I look closely it's mostly a sea of blech monotony. It only looks impressive and "good" if you aren't really paying any attention to the details. (or if you want to somehow give the "skyline" extra credit for the mountains/landscape) It looks like a lot of copy paste, low-quality glass, and low-quality designs. The suburban towers are even worse. There are a few quite good ones downtown I'll admit, but lack the height to draw the eye. There really aren't any showstopping buildings that would stand out in the rest of the cities on my list.

3. If you plopped the tallest building from competing cities (or 2, or 3, or 4, or even like 10+ for LA or Houston) into the middle of Vancouver they would dominate the skyline completely. When we are comparing skylines, having the dominant towers makes a HUGE difference. (it's why I could never put Boston above Philly even though Boston still has a commanding lead in the 150m/500' department)


----------



## cubsfan

https://i.imgur.com/Pkfv0vi.jpg


----------



## Joakim3

DZH22 said:


> Not to be an ass, but point it out because it's absolutely NOT in that picture. It's also 646' with a mini antenna on top.


Shangra-La _is_ 659'

That being said, I was mistaken. It's very much One Wall Centre in the picture just bad angle on my part. Carry on educating! I'll show myself out


----------



## CienciaP

*Mexico City​*


----------



## DZH22

Boston from Malden, found on flickr. The new casino is in the middle of the 2 main skyline components, just to the right of the smokestacks.

M2WaittsMt090819-67-HDR by Seth Dewey, on Flickr


----------



## FlashFire926

It's a personal, subjective list, not some scientific objective ranking of the skylines.

I never denied that Seattle had much more height. But I'm not ranking this based of height, sooo...

For example, Houston has a lot of height, but I dislike the style of a lot it's skyscrapers, so it's not even in my top 10.

Vancouver can definitely use some more height tho. Tho there are three 150m+ under construction. But still shorter than Shangri-La and Trump Tower.
However I think the height limit is part of what makes it so good for me. For example if you just plop a 300 meter building now it's gonna start looking the Oklahoma City. It feels and looks taller than it actually is due to not having a big peak building to compare to (which is, also a drawback at times IMO, as well).


----------



## Abhishek901

ainvan said:


> You guys are silly, that's his "personal opinion."
> 
> Seattle for sure has taller skyline than Vancouver. Seattle has bigger economy and population that makes it feasible to build taller skyscrapers.
> 
> It's like comparing apples to oranges
> 
> List of North American metropolitan areas by population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is comparable to Montreal and Minneapolis, while Vancouver is comparable to Charlotte, Portland and Baltimore. Similar size, fair comparison


Although I agree with your sentiment but it's hard to compare metropolitan populations in US vs Canada because of the way they calculate in both countries. In US, the definitions are rather relaxed and they would include cities very far off from the main city in their count. 

For example, for Chicago's metropolitan population, they consider entire Chicagoland with 28,000 sq. km. of area which has a population of 9.5 million. For Toronto, we usually only consider GTA which has a population of 6.5 million in just 7,000 sq. km. of area. Toronto's equivalent of Chicagoland is Greater Golden Horseshoe which has same area as Chicagoland and 9.3 million population. 

Seattle's metropolitan population is only a million more than Vancouver but what will be the difference if Vancouver's definition is also relaxed? And then Vancouver's skyline is kind of fragmented into multiple cities.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

DZH22 said:


> 1. Most people are fooled into Vancouver being bigger than it really is due to all the residentials with higher floor counts. This is why I bring up stats, because stats show that the 2 huge looking towers are actually pedestrian in most of the other "competing" skylines. Its 60 story building isn't even 200 meters! (as an aside I often wonder why the average floor heights on Canadian residential towers just seem so much shorter compared to US residentials)


I suspect it's mainly because in most US cities, residential highrises are a higher-end niche market while in Canada the highrises are in various market points with an emphasis on middle-class affordable options. Higher ceiling heights are definitely a higher end feature.


----------



## -Corey-

elliot said:


> I'm the last person to cheerlead Vancouver (choking on luv Vancouver stuff from family and forums), but....
> 
> Seattle has some height but any aerial shot will suggest that Vancouver wins in sheer breadth of tall built form by a mile.
> 
> It's hurts to say it but pics don't lie.


This thread talks about skyline not density. Vancouver already has the same repetitive buildings all over the city.


----------



## -Corey-

ainvan said:


> You guys are silly, that's his "personal opinion."
> 
> Seattle for sure has taller skyline than Vancouver. Seattle has bigger economy and population that makes it feasible to build taller skyscrapers.
> 
> It's like comparing apples to oranges
> 
> List of North American metropolitan areas by population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is comparable to Montreal and Minneapolis, while Vancouver is comparable to Charlotte, Portland and Baltimore. Similar size, fair comparison


And the CSA of Seattle is 4.7 million.


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## elliot

-Corey- said:


> This thread talks about skyline not density. Vancouver already has the same repetitive buildings all over the city.


I'm sure an ambitious Vancouver forumer could counter ur second statement with a dozen examples.

I said "tall built form", not density. But then we get into the issue of mid-rise vs.tall(ish) to define density. There is admittedly a plethora of copy and paste condos in Vancouver, but design debate aside, when u have so many tall(ish) buildings contributing to "density", you get a substantial skyline. 

Seattle seems to kinda drop like a stone outside the downtown (like a mini-Chicago). Taller, yes. But Vancouver's (tallish, larger footprint lol) deserves attention.

P.S. for the sake of this silly? conversation, I'll define "tallish" as 100m +. Quite tall in many towns and cities ;-)


----------



## FlashFire926

-Corey- said:


> This thread talks about skyline not density. Vancouver already has the same repetitive buildings all over the city.


Density is what part of what makes a skyline. Some city might have many tall buildings throughout the city but it doesn't look as good when it's all spread out.

Skyline, doesn't just mean height. It means a number of different things.


----------



## DZH22

elliot said:


> P.S. for the sake of this silly? conversation, I'll define "tallish" as 100m +. Quite tall in many towns and cities ;-)


When the conversation is "Best North America Skyline" 100m is a joke of a place to start. My city is considered short as well, but anything under at least 120m is practically invisible on the skyline. Nothing in Boston really makes an impact on the SKYLINE until at least 150m. 100m is small potatoes, more appropriate for the "Best Small Skylines" thread. It doesn't help your argument here.


----------



## isaidso

It's a little absurd that people are getting their nose out of joint over whether Seattle or Vancouver has a better skyline. One can make good arguments for both Vancouver and Seattle. It boils down to personal preference; there are no wrong answers.



DZH22 said:


> When the conversation is "Best North America Skyline" 100m is a joke of a place to start. ........ Nothing in Boston really makes an impact on the SKYLINE until at least 150m.


Really? If we go by your view that only 150m+ buildings make an impact Vancouver's skyline is made up of 11 buildings. 100m-150m buildings make a huge contribution to a skyline.... even in a city like Toronto. A good skyline needs a large inventory of buildings in that height range. They add tremendously to the built form and very visible even if they're not what the eye notices first.


----------



## elliot

Boston is a favourite town (like it the way it is) so I'm loathe to respond ... but will. Can't believe I' propping up Vancouver lol.

If Boston had 10 150m + buildings (3 u/c) sprouting out of scores of 100m buildings .. most folks would say that's a skyline. Only one nibbling at 200m (Shangri-la) but c'mon.

But I live in Toronto so please redirect future complaints here. ;-)


----------



## DZH22

elliot said:


> If Boston had 10 150m + buildings (3 u/c) sprouting out of scores of 100m buildings .. most folks would say that's a skyline. Only one nibbling at 200m (Shangri-la) but c'mon.


Don't forget that for Vancouver, about half of those are out in the suburbs too. Not even part of the 1 cohesive skyline that has less than 10 150m buildings on its own.

Boston, on the other hand, is up to 22 buildings over 150m (with a 23rd only a couple months away from getting there) and yet its skyline is sh** on all the time for being so short. I mean, we're literally talking double the firepower at 150m+, with half the fanfare. I'll certainly take the juxtaposition of WAY MORE BIGGER BUILDINGS against beautiful rowhouses and historic infill, compared to just having your scores of low quality copy/paste 100m residentials with a few not-very-large buildings sticking up above the crowd.



isaidso said:


> 100m-150m buildings make a huge contribution to a skyline.... even in a city like Toronto. A good skyline needs a large inventory of buildings in that height range. They add tremendously to the built form and very visible even if they're not what the eye notices first.


One of the most ridiculous ongoing things here is when you use 100m buildings to compare Toronto to Chicago. I remember it's something like 700 to 500 or whatever. It's a completely ridiculous benchmark to start with. 100m buildings are not impactful on skylines that big. 

Again, my city has a MUCH MUCH MUCH smaller skyline than either Toronto or Chicago. Yet, from most angles, nothing under around 120m even makes the slightest dent, particularly in the main skyline portions (they would make a big dent in the neighborhoods). 

For any skyline, I'd have to think there are serious diminishing returns in skyline impact for anything beyond the top 10-25 tallest buildings in that respective city. That's why quantity (especially with an overly short benchmark) alone doesn't really tell a lot of the story. It also tells less when many of the taller buildings are as far flung as they are in the Vancouver metro.

I'd like to see a list showing all the average heights of each city's Top 10 and Top 25 tallest buildings. This shows me a lot more than comparing that your 200th tallest building is taller than another city's 200th tallest building.


----------



## AC12

Downtown Miami: 









[/url]Downtown Miami by AB 09, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> One of the most ridiculous ongoing things here is when you use 100m buildings ....


That's as far as I got. Your outrage is duly noted. Back to skylines.


----------



## A Chicagoan

jetmty1 said:


> Downtown Monterrey


Glad Mexico is finally getting a supertall. Do you know when this photo was taken? It looks like recently to me.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ainvan said:


> Let it go, buddy.
> 
> If some people dislike Vancouver/Canadian city skyline, and someone else listed Vancouver skyline as #5, who cares? That's their personal opinion.
> 
> TBH, I don't care whether Vancouver is #2000 in terms of skyline. I care if Vancouver still has the best quality of life in North America and one of the best in the world. That's what Vancouverites care most about.
> 
> Skyline is just something that we can see, but the quality of life is something that you feel and experience everyday. Effective urban planning, good public transit, city-wide cycling infrastructure, pedestrian-friendly, safe, etc, these make a city better than the rest.


I think you quoted the wrong post. The whole point of my reply is that we should accept that different people have different tastes and not insist that every time someone rates certain skylines too "high" that they should be told they're objectively wrong. Isn't that what you're also saying? Why would you quote me and lecture me with my own message? :crazy2:


----------



## micrip

DZH22 said:


> Baltimore has awesome density and any city would benefit from the Bank of America building. If it could land about 3 more towers in the 575'-675' range it would really enhance the skyline without overwhelming the existing buildings. I hope it gets this type of incremental boost.


Like you said, it's the architectural variety, and the density, that makes the appearance of Baltimore's skyline so appealing.

You may get your wish concerning a a couple taller towers. Phase II of 414 Light is shaping up to be in the 550'-575' range. A proposal for 300 East Pratt looks to be over 600', but nothing definite. Another proposal for the east side of downtown, by Cordish, is looking like 550' And the location of all three of these is almost perfect. They will add to the overall composition.

The iconic Bank Of America building has been converted to apartments and is now called 10 Light.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Edit.


----------



## elliot

@ Originally Posted by DZH22 
Don't forget that for Vancouver, about half of those are out in the suburbs too. Not even part of the 1 cohesive skyline that has less than 10 150m buildings on its own.

see Van pics above (no suburbs) lol. Micro manage factoids away but that's a top N.A. skyline bud.


----------



## ()_T

*Austin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freelanceshots/48719651543


----------



## jetmty1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEXICO! :cheer:


----------



## DZH22

elliot said:


> @ Originally Posted by DZH22
> Don't forget that for Vancouver, about half of those are out in the suburbs too. Not even part of the 1 cohesive skyline that has less than 10 150m buildings on its own.
> 
> see Van pics above (no suburbs) lol. Micro manage factoids away but that's a top N.A. skyline bud.


I was referring to the 150m+ buildings downtown. In skyscraperpage diagrams I put Built/UC with a 2020 cap to capture all of the buildings that should be at or close to that height right now, for the entirety of British Columbia. There are 15 total, with 6 in downtown Vancouver and 9 in the suburbs. That's a fact. "Micro manage factoids away but that's a top N.A. skyline bud" is an opinion. You're right though, it's certainly a top (11-20) N.A. skyline.


----------



## elliot

Lol..pics are real. But top 11-20? 

But u have worn me down (and I don't even like the town that much) so "uncle". 

Good luck posting 10 better images than the Van shots and. Houston plus freeways is not a match.


----------



## DZH22

elliot said:


> Good luck posting 10 better images than the Van shots and. Houston plus freeways is not a match.


No time to address anything beyond this for now. If you combined the 2 cities, Houston and Vancouver, here are the combined top 15 buildings. (including U/C with a max date of 2020)

Personally, when the list is 15-0, I have a tough time seeing the "better skyline" argument for the 0. Isn't this just a little bit too lopsided?

Capture by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Yeah posting drawings makes clear that Houston has taller towers. 

My suggestion was more about "photos" of skylines, kinda like this:










Source: https://i.pinimg.com










Source: Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puebla, Mexico *


----------



## Yellow Fever

elliot said:


> Yeah posting drawings makes clear that Houston has taller towers.
> 
> My suggestion was more about "photos" of skylines, kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://i.pinimg.com


Houston skyline looks fine but its freeways are more impressive imo.


----------



## streetscapeer

Los Angeles 2018

reposted from reddit: Los Angeles from Mount Lowe by Steve Hymon [4928 x 3280] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Los Angeles needs another 500 high-rises and maybe 50 skyscrapers 

NYC and Chicago are so spectacular and it's just kinda eh... it rivals a lot of second tier US cities


----------



## Abhishek901

LA has added quite a few talls in recent years, though.


----------



## FlashFire926

elliot said:


> Yeah posting drawings makes clear that Houston has taller towers.
> 
> My suggestion was more about "photos" of skylines, kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://i.pinimg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Mark Donovan, on Flickr


I agree that Houston isn't as good as people say. Just the combination of them huge ass freeways, parking lots, and the building styles that just aren't appealing (at least IMO).

The height is impressive, but that's honestly the only thing I really like about it.

LA scores somewhat higher than Houston for me cause of the backdrop, and the US Bank Tower which I really like as the centerpiece of the skyline.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I wouldn't compare LA to NY and Chicago, it would be like a middle weight tries to fight against the heavy weight boxer. LA should be in the league with Houston, Seattle and Philadelphia etc.


----------



## Joakim3

Jay said:


> Los Angeles needs another 500 high-rises and maybe 50 skyscrapers
> 
> NYC and Chicago are so spectacular and it's just kinda eh... it rivals a lot of second tier US cities


Why be a carbon copy of another city? What LA "lacks" in skyscrapers it makes up for in sheer vastness... that no other city 

If you haven't, go to the Griffith Observatory on a clear day/night and look out. The skyline is going to be the last thing you care about when you see a city stretch on into "infinity." It's quite mesmerizing


----------



## Yellow Fever

Eh, this is a skyline thread tho and skyscrapers and skylines are what we are talking about.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Calgary, Montreal, Vancouver. I never know how to rank them. They're all different but on relatively the same level imo. Quantitatively, Calgary's is largest. In terms of density, Vancouver's comes out on top. In terms of quality and layering, I'd give the nod to Montreal's.
> 
> To confuse the matter even further, if Edmonton keeps growing as it has that skyline could make it a 4 horse race. It's currently much smaller than the other 3 but prefer it to the other 3 from certain angles. It goes to show you can make up for lack of size/scale with how a skyline is layed out and a few tall buildings strategically located.


In terms of quantitatively of high rise buildings, Vancouver is the largest. Montreal's skyline sucks.


----------



## DZH22

lovecities888 said:


> In terms of quantitatively of high rise buildings, Vancouver is the largest. Montreal's skyline sucks.


Yet Montreal has slightly bigger buildings at the top, more 500'-600'+ buildings in all, better architectural variety, better color/materials variety, and essentially the equivalent skyline density. You're giving too much credit for a sea of "towers" that only look tall because they aren't in the context of actual tall buildings! Many of the ones jutting out above the crowd in Vancouver are still under 500'. That just isn't the case for pretty much any other Top 20 North American skyline.


----------



## lovecities888

DZH22 said:


> Yet Montreal has slightly bigger buildings at the top, more 500'-600'+ buildings in all, better architectural variety, better color/materials variety, and essentially the equivalent skyline density. You're giving too much credit for a sea of "towers" that only look tall because they aren't in the context of actual tall buildings! Many of the ones jutting out above the crowd in Vancouver are still under 500'. That just isn't the case for pretty much any other Top 20 North American skyline.


I have been to both Vancouver and Montreal and there is no comparison. Vancouver has a much more impressive skyline and is much more dense too.


----------



## martinez20

My top 8 : 

1. NY 
2.chicago
3.Toronto
4.LA 
5. Monterrey
6. San Francisco
7. Miami
8. Vancouver


----------



## DZH22

lovecities888 said:


> I have been to both Vancouver and Montreal and there is no comparison.


Actually there is a comparison, and it's called actual statistics. Statistics don't really favor Vancouver. It has much smaller buildings at the top and less of them than most of the competing skylines. Its bread and butter is the density of buildings around 100-125m, which is impressive but buildings that size really don't make a mark on larger skylines. For instance, there are some far off views where I can only see like, 4 of Boston's buildings sticking up behind the hills. If you switched Boston with Vancouver there, I'd be able to see between 0-1 buildings from that same view.

For instance, see these 3 beauties lined up here? (not the one with the crown, which would currently be Vancouver's 3rd tallest but is 10th and falling in Boston) All 3 of those would completely dominate both Vancouver's and Montreal's skylines. Vancouver in particular has nothing that can compete with any of these 3 in terms of height or quality. That city has literally zero trophy towers.

Boston rises over Fenway _IMG4587 by Ted Petrie, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

As a side note I think everybody is forgetting about Panama City here. I'm pretty sure it's still a bigger skyline than Miami, and the 4th biggest statistically in North America.


----------



## You are to blame

Panama City is my number 2 after New York in North America









https://www.facebook.com/jmjpanama2...434185984176/1341656379195290/?type=3&theater


Ciudad de Panamá by carlosbenju, on Flickr


----------



## dontowane

Up to my knowledge, geographically Panamá is in Central América, not North Ametica... Or am I wrong?


----------



## DZH22

dontowane said:


> Up to my knowledge, geographically Panamá is in Central América, not North Ametica... Or am I wrong?


It is Central America, but that's still considered part of the North American continent. It's definitely the most forgotten skyline here.


----------



## lovecities888

martinez20 said:


> My top 8 :
> 
> 1. NY
> 2.chicago
> 3.Toronto
> 4.LA
> 5. Monterrey
> 6. San Francisco
> 7. Miami
> 8. Vancouver


LA's skyline isn't better than SF or Miami or Vancouver. No way, unless you only count the # of 1000 ft tall buildings it has.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I happen to agree that LA is much better than SF and Miami!


----------



## lovecities888

dontowane said:


> Up to my knowledge, geographically Panamá is in Central América, not North Ametica... Or am I wrong?


It is weird cause it is in Central America but Central America isn't called a continent. So, a lot of people also call it Latin America.


----------



## DZH22

lovecities888 said:


> LA's skyline isn't better than SF or Miami or Vancouver. No way, unless you only count the # of 1000 ft tall buildings it has.


LA has 13 buildings over 200m. Vancouver has 1, and that's being generous. (looks like it needs a miniature side spire to get there) Either way, the 13 tallest buildings between the 2 all reside in LA.

Sorry but it's really no contest. LA is definitely a bonafide candidate for that #4 spot in North America. Miami and SF are also candidates for 4th.


----------



## lovecities888

You are to blame said:


> Panama City is my number 2 after New York in North America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jmjpanama2...434185984176/1341656379195290/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> Ciudad de Panamá by carlosbenju, on Flickr


It looks very impressive indeed.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ "Bona fide" candidates for the top 5:
New York
Chicago
Panama City
Toronto
Los Angeles
Miami
San Francisco
Seattle (my opinion)
Houston (don't pick on me for this)


----------



## lovecities888

DZH22 said:


> LA has 13 buildings over 200m. Vancouver has 1, and that's being generous. (looks like it needs a miniature side spire to get there) Either way, the 13 tallest buildings between the 2 all reside in LA.
> 
> Sorry but it's really no contest. LA is definitely a bonafide candidate for that #4 spot in North America. Miami and SF are also candidates for 4th.


I checked on Wikipedia and SF has more 400 ft tall or higher buildings than LA. BTW, we hate LA around here. Lol!


----------



## DZH22

lovecities888 said:


> I checked on Wikipedia and SF has more 400 ft tall or higher buildings than LA. BTW, we hate LA around here. Lol!


When you're competing for 4th best in North America, 400' is too low of a benchmark. 400' isn't even a "skyline building" in my city which you consistently rip on. Taller buildings make an enormous difference.


----------



## DZH22

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ "Bona fide" candidates for the top 5:
> New York
> Chicago
> Panama City
> Toronto
> Los Angeles
> Miami
> San Francisco
> Seattle (my opinion)
> Houston (don't pick on me for this)


Throw Philadelphia into the mix as well. It's not as expansive as some of the others but it's top heavy and that top set of towers is pretty unbelievable.


----------



## lovecities888

DZH22 said:


> When you're competing for 4th best in North America, 400' is too low of a benchmark. 400' isn't even a "skyline building" in my city which you consistently rip on. Taller buildings make an enormous difference.


A 400 ft tall building is considered a high rise building according to this website.


----------



## Abhishek901

DZH22 said:


> Yet Montreal has slightly bigger buildings at the top, more 500'-600'+ buildings in all, better architectural variety, better color/materials variety, and essentially the equivalent skyline density. You're giving too much credit for a sea of "towers" that only look tall because they aren't in the context of actual tall buildings! Many of the ones jutting out above the crowd in Vancouver are still under 500'. That just isn't the case for pretty much any other Top 20 North American skyline.


Everyone has their own opinion which might be different than yours. The title of this thread is the "best" North American skylines, not the "Skylines with most 500' buildings". No point in pushing your opinion on other people. You have already shared your own reasoning quite a few number of times. Now may be you can sit back, relax and hear other people's thoughts too. 

If someone likes a sea of towers with smaller height, it's their choice. You are free to make your own list. You don't have to contradict them every time their choice is different; this is not an election!


----------



## DZH22

Abhishek901 said:


> Everyone has their own opinion which might be different than yours. The title of this thread is the "best" North American skylines, not the "Skylines with most 500' buildings". No point in pushing your opinion on other people. You have already shared your own reasoning quite a few number of times. Now may be you can sit back, relax and hear other people's thoughts too.
> 
> If someone likes a sea of towers with smaller height, it's their choice. You are free to make your own list. You don't have to contradict them every time their choice is different; this is not an election!


We have been contradicting each other as part of a back and forth. Obviously stats has to be an important piece of the "best skyline" conversation. For instance, if it was based on looks alone I wouldn't even put Toronto in the Top 10 and I would get (deservedly) reamed out for it. If you ignore stats completely you could find a way to justify a lego skyline over NYC. (Oh so they're only like 2 feet tall? Well I think they look better!)


----------



## Abhishek901

Well, that's your opinion again. For you, if Toronto is out of top 10, then it's fine. You are not the first person saying that and you won't be the last one either. People in thread also had NYC at second or below rank. Everyone is free to decide their own criteria for judging a skyline. If data doesn't mean anything to them and looks is everything, so be it!


----------



## DZH22

Abhishek901 said:


> Well, that's your opinion again. For you, if Toronto is out of top 10, then it's fine. You are not the first person saying that and you won't be the last one either. People in thread also had NYC at second or below rank. Everyone is free to decide their own criteria for judging a skyline. If data doesn't mean anything to them and looks is everything, so be it!


Actually for me, Toronto is 3rd, because it's a HUGE skyline. The fact that it is so much bigger than the skylines below it is why they are below it. I could pretend that Vancouver has a better skyline than Toronto, and you could (rightfully) point out that if you stuck the entire Vancouver skyline into the middle of Toronto, it would be a barely noticeable blip in Toronto's overall appearance. That's because Vancouver's tallest building wouldn't even make Toronto's top 25 at this point. How is that not just important, but literally the MOST important aspect of a skyline?

On the other hand, this guy keeps making blanket statements like "I have been to both Vancouver and Montreal and there is no comparison. Vancouver has a much more impressive skyline and is much more dense too." Stats show that this isn't the case. Stats = Context. Without stats, anybody can be swayed by a pretty picture. With stats, a blanket statement like "one city is way bigger/denser than another" can actually be disproven. Like hey, it's way bigger except that it isn't, and it has way more buildings except that it has virtually the same number of buildings. Stats are facts, and the best tool to counter a blanket opinion that masquerades as a factual statement.


----------



## Abhishek901

Like someone mentioned previously, you may like big, tall women and someone else may like short, petite woman. Size is not the only criteria for many and for some it may not be a criteria at all.


----------



## DZH22

Abhishek901 said:


> Like someone mentioned previously, you may like big, tall women and someone else may like short, petite woman. Size is not the only criteria for many and for some it may not be a criteria at all.


This is a terrible analogy for skylines. A better analogy would have been to compare men and not women, because taller men actually have lots of advantages in terms of finding mates and even getting paid more. 

However, it's still a terrible analogy. Because really, what on earth does a pretty woman have to do with a SKYLINE? You could think a "short petite" skyline like Providence is pretty but that doesn't mean it's a good SKYLINE or comparable to substantially larger ones. 

In fact, the analogy is so bad that to put it in proper terms, it would be like saying Quebec has a better skyline than Toronto because Quebec is prettier. It's preposterous. There's a reason I didn't respond to it the first time around. It's not even like comparing apples to oranges. It's like comparing apples to airplanes.

At the end of the day, one can prefer the looks of City A while still admitting that City B has the better skyline. I do it all the time with Toronto. If you completely ignore the unbiased data of height, mass, and quantity, then you are ignoring the entire essence of what makes up a skyline. You would also be doing your own city the biggest disservice of all.


----------



## DZH22

From flickr. Go here for a perfect resize that I can't get from flickr.
https://archboston.com/community/index.php?threads/flickr-finds.1920/page-25#post-357825

SAT_6742 copy by Steve Tocci, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Another good one from the same guy. As with the above pic, the optimum resize is here.
https://archboston.com/community/index.php?threads/flickr-finds.1920/page-25#post-357824

SAT_6708 copy by Steve Tocci, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

While none of us like Baltimore's lack of _relative_ height. In terms of architecturally diversity. It's skyline has just about with every possible shape and era represented, and coupled with that harbor... man does it make a lasting photo impression.


Sandlot, Baltimore by Marc Szarkowski, on Flickr


Baltimore by John Lucia, on Flickr


Baltimore by night by graham_alton, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Joakim3 said:


> Baltimore by John Lucia, on Flickr


I remember driving up here by mistake and being wowed by the dynamite view. At least, I think it was here. It was a big hill and similar vista. Do you know where this is taken from, and if the neighborhood is considered relatively safe? I'd like to go back next time I'm in Baltimore. Also I blew up this pic in the quote because it's definitely the money shot.


----------



## andegwa

DZH22 said:


> I remember driving up here by mistake and being wowed by the dynamite view. At least, I think it was here. It was a big hill and similar vista. Do you know where this is taken from, and if the neighborhood is considered relatively safe? I'd like to go back next time I'm in Baltimore. Also I blew up this pic in the quote because it's definitely the money shot.


^^Looks like it's taken from the east of the city, somewhere around Highlandtown, Fed Hill or Canton.. though most likely Canton. the neighborhood is relatively safe with plenty of nice restaurants and amenities, and a square with good array of bars.


----------



## DZH22

andegwa said:


> ^^Looks like it's taken from the east of the city, somewhere around Highlandtown, Fed Hill or Canton.. though most likely Canton. the neighborhood is relatively safe with plenty of nice restaurants and amenities, and a square with good array of bars.


Thanks I found it! It's called Patterson Park.


----------



## elliot

VNS Boston pics (luv the density).

Reminds me a bit, from some angles of an unidentified west coast city ;-)


----------



## andegwa

DZH22 said:


> Thanks I found it! It's called Patterson Park.


Lol Yup.. Patterson Park is bounded almost entirety by the neighborhoods I mentioned ... Soo close! :doh:


----------



## isaidso

Montreal









Courtesy of tappwater


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Guadalajara is definitely on my "to visit" list.

I think people greatly underestimate Vancouver's skyline. I think I would rank it as the second best in Canada... it's in a pretty tight race with Montreal. It might not have height but my god there are a lot of high-rises. And the setting with the ocean and the mountains is, of course, one of the world's finest.

In the 14 years I've been on SSC, one thing I have learned is that _"Favourite Skyline"_ threads are often heavily influenced by:_"What's my favourite city"_, _'What's my favourite country",_ and of course _"What city do I live in"_. That is only human nature, of course. So I don't think we really should take other people's favourites lists too seriously, because clearly there are many factors at work in our selections.


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> I think people greatly underestimate Vancouver's skyline. It might not have height but my god there are a lot of high-rises. And the setting with the ocean and the mountains is, of course, one of the world's finest.


Agree. It has its weak points just like all but a few North American skylines but it more than makes up for it in other areas. What impressed me was how 'built out' their downtown looks and feels.


----------



## elliot

Hate to say it but 1000 de la Gauchetière is (gauche) not a good looking skyscraper (materials, clumsy pyramid). Always bugged me... Montreal needs a new tallest (realize the 200m-ish limitations) with some pizzazz equal to the cool urban vibe.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of tappwater


I love Montreal but I think this pic is like 10 years old. The left side in particular is much more built out today.

If Montreal could break its height limit with a bonafide 225m+ building (not counting the side spire on 1250 Rene Levesque) it would seriously challenge my city's skyline for "Best of the extreme Northeast" or whatever superlative we can give for it. End of the day, its skyline is better than Boston's financial district's but Boston has those 3 taller towers off in the Back Bay that tip the scales back in its favor. Montreal's skyline would definitely leap up the charts if it could go 700'+.


----------



## Taller Better

elliot said:


> Hate to say it but 1000 de la Gauchetière is (gauche) not a good looking skyscraper (materials, clumsy pyramid). Always bugged me... Montreal needs a new tallest (realize the 200m-ish limitations) with some pizzazz equal to the cool urban vibe.



^^ I'm not fond of it, either. It's very 1980's PoMo style, which is probably one of my least favourite styles. I loved PoMo in 1983, but got tired of it really quickly. Sort of like novelty shaped towers that look like household appliances. They were fun at first but now look tacky.
But overall I like Montreal's skyline; its a bit dated looking but has nice variety.


----------



## lovecities888

In terms of Canadian skylines, I'm just not impressed at all with Montreal's. It does look dated and doing some research, there isn't even a building that is 700 ft tall. Even though Vancouver doesn't either, I like the look of it with a lot of high rise buildings that is dense and stretches out. I love tall buildings that are over 1000 ft tall too, and I always complain that SF has only 1. It is an outrage that both Vancouver and Montreal doesn't even have a building that is over 700 ft tall though.


----------



## You are to blame

lezgotolondon said:


> BEST NA SKYLINES:
> 
> 1. NYC
> 2. Chicago
> 3. San Francisco
> 4. Vancouver
> 5. Toronto (Could be better 2/3. if the waterfront development were better)


Toronto's waterfront skyline looks great to me already. It will continue to get longer and taller on both sides of the CN tower especially the left-side of tower


----------



## Taller Better

lezgotolondon said:


> BEST NA SKYLINES:
> 
> 
> 5. Toronto (Could be better 2/3. if the waterfront development were better)


The waterfront has been developed beautifully; but if you are expecting highrises to be part of that, you'll be disappointed because that is never going to happen. Toronto does not want to ring the waterfront with high rise towers, so none will be approved. The waterfront is to live, work and play in... but no big towers will be approved right on the water.


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Pittsburgh is pretty damn good, I like it.


I like that one a lot too.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Is the Toronto pic photoshopped? The bench and the brushes are in the water.


----------



## isaidso

The islands flooded for the 2nd time in 3 years. That bush is usually on dry land along the island shore line.


----------



## lovecities888

lezgotolondon said:


> BEST NA SKYLINES:
> 
> 1. NYC
> 2. Chicago
> 3. San Francisco
> 4. Vancouver
> 5. Toronto (Could be better 2/3. if the waterfront development were better)


No way is Vancouver better than Toronto. Just no way.


----------



## lezgotolondon

Taller said:


> The waterfront has been developed beautifully; but if you are expecting highrises to be part of that, you'll be disappointed because that is never going to happen. Toronto does not want to ring the waterfront with high rise towers, so none will be approved. The waterfront is to live, work and play in... but no big towers will be approved right on the water.


but the problem is exactly having already too many high rise towers of low quality so close to the waterfront


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ The biggest problem is that freeway and rail tracks that cut off the waterfront from the downtown core. Until that is addressed, the waterfront will never be fully integrated with the city, high-rises or no high-rises.


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ The biggest problem is that freeway and rail tracks that cut off the waterfront from the downtown core. Until that is addressed, the waterfront will never be fully integrated with the city, high-rises or no high-rises.


I used to think the same but to my surprise the situation is being successfully mitigated to a large degree. They're adding a lot of north-south roads/paths that didn't exist before and a ton of large buildings are going up right up against both the rail corridor and the Gardiner Expressway. It feels far more connected and accessible in these places and I suspect it will feel like that everywhere that gets a similar overhaul. 

I'd still prefer the Gardiner be taken down and turned into a regular 4 lane road with stops every 100m but that doesn't seem likely over the short/medium term. There's also the Rail Deck proposed west of Union Station to Bathurst Street. If/when that happens, it should feel even less intrusive.


Proposal to build a park over the rail corridor (west of Union Station)








https://twitter.com/jen_keesmaat/status/930532505446256641


We'll get a taste of what that might feel like very shortly as the CIBC Square twin tower project includes building a park over the rail corridor to connect the north tower to the south tower. The south tower is half finished and the deck went up a few months ago.


CIBC Square park over the rail corridor (east of Union Station)








https://www.wilkinsoneyre.com/projects/cibc-square-toronto









Courtesy of mburrrrr


----------



## Taller Better

lezgotolondon said:


> but the problem is exactly having already too many high rise towers of low quality so close to the waterfront


In aerial photos they look closer to the water than they are; they are in fact, with the exception of a few built in the 70's/80's behind the Gardiner expressway. I think you will find that cities all over the world which are set on large bodies of water have built towers close to the water. Here is one photo of Chicago, and you will note that like many other cities it also has an expressway near the waterfront. 










https://www.yelp.ca/biz/john-hancoc...S4lA&rh_ident=observation_deck&rh_type=phrase




New York:











I don't think the situation in Toronto is as different as you think:











https://torontostoreys.com/2019/04/toronto-waterfront-community-centre/

Follow this link to see a view from the other side. I can't embed it as it is a copyrighted photo:
https://www.stockaerialphotos.com/media/ded982c5-b794-45a6-ae24-a7d47cb00f17-toronto-waterfront


I could post countless dozens more of cities around the world, but I don't think it is necessary. Clearly historically cities on bodies of water built close to the shore:


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> I used to think the same but to my surprise the situation is being successfully mitigated to a large degree. They're adding a lot of north-south roads/paths that didn't exist before and a ton of large buildings are going up right up against both the rail corridor and the Gardiner Expressway. It feels far more connected and accessible in these places and I suspect it will feel like that everywhere that gets a similar overhaul.
> 
> I'd still prefer the Gardiner be taken down and turned into a regular 4 lane road with stops every 100m but that doesn't seem likely over the short/medium term. There's also the Rail Deck proposed west of Union Station to Bathurst Street. If/when that happens, it should feel even less intrusive.
> 
> 
> Proposal to build a park over the rail corridor (west of Union Station)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jen_keesmaat/status/930532505446256641
> 
> 
> We'll get a taste of what that might feel like very shortly as the CIBC Square twin tower project includes building a park over the rail corridor to connect the north tower to the south tower. The south tower is half finished and the deck went up a few months ago.
> 
> 
> CIBC Square park over the rail corridor (east of Union Station)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wilkinsoneyre.com/projects/cibc-square-toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of mburrrrr


Awesome photos. This is a little like San Francisco building a big park on top of a transit center.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ San Francisco demolished its waterfront freeway (that looped around the business core) and the results speaks for themselves! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ San Francisco demolished its waterfront freeway (that looped around the business core) and the results speaks for themselves! :cheers:


Yes that is clearly the best option. Toronotonians in the central core want it gone but get out voted by suburbanites. Mayoralty candidate/former Chief Planner Jennifer Keesmaat campaigned on taking it down and lost by a huge margin. She won the downtown vote handily but got blown out of the water in places like Scarborough and Etobicoke. These suburbanites are Rob/Doug Ford types who want more auto infrastructure, not less. We'll have to wait a long time before the political pendulum swings the other way. Perhaps in 2030 this will become an election issue again. Till then..... :sleepy:


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> Awesome photos. This is a little like San Francisco building a big park on top of a transit center.


Is that part of Transbay? I saw some of the plans and it looks terrific. Toronto will get where it wants to go but sometimes it's 2 steps forward and 1 step back. The Rail Deck park is a complicated and massively expensive project but it's viewed as too important for it not to happen. I just hope we don't have to wait 15-20 years for it to be realized.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Is that part of Transbay? I saw some of the plans and it looks terrific. Toronto will get where it wants to go but sometimes it's 2 steps forward and 1 step back. The Rail Deck park is a complicated and massively expensive project but it's viewed as too important for it not to happen. I just hope we don't have to wait 15-20 years for it to be realized.


Yup, they call it the Salesforce Transit Center and it is in the SOMA district where they have a 5 acre park above it. They opened it last year and then closed it a month later because fissures were found on those beams and a lot of other problems with the building. They closed it for close to a year before opening it again. The bad thing is, the Transit Center only is for buses right now. They plan to add trains in the future but who knows when with SF always delaying projects.


----------



## liburni

London, Ontario, Canada

London is a city in southwestern Ontario, Canada, along the Quebec City–Windsor Corridor. *The city had a population of 383,822 according to the 2016 *Canadian census. 
London is at the confluence of the Thames River, approximately 200 km (120 mi) from both Toronto and Detroit; and about 230 km (140 mi) from Buffalo, New York. 
The city of London is a separated municipality, politically separate from Middlesex County, though it remains the county seat.


----------



## Ric 0_0

Atlanta 


A Chicagoan said:


> H_Atlanta_Skyline_1_2017 by Damon Massenburg, on Flickr





gwiATLeman said:


> Midtown and Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B17a3VEBs0v/





gwiATLeman said:


> This is a really impressive angle of Midtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ATLMeetings/status/1085566346342158336





Labtec said:


> Here you go (it's Buckhead in the foreground to Downtown/Midtown/Atlantic Station in the background):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/By7utojgXqL/


----------



## Taller Better

This is the Southcore neighbourhood of Toronto, which is an entirely new neighbourhood all built since 2008 on what was previously parking lots and deserted railway right of way land. It has been built just south of the traditional central business district of Bay Street.











Ryan_T contributor to Urban Toronto
https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/09/sunset-over-torontos-south-core


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, MA*


Boojum Rock by Dana Smith 2, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Nothing special about Boston's skyline. They shouldn't have restrictions on building buildings that are over 1000 ft tall but they refuse to do it.


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City* - the NJ Gold Coast


Jersey City by Denis Gobo, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Jersey City's skyline is average at best. It ain't bad like Oakland which is next to the premiere city of the region.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, TX*


CPFC1199 by Cody Powers, on Flickr


Dallas Skyline by Sam Combs, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Looks kinda like Calgary.


----------



## Abhishek901

lovecities888 said:


> Jersey City's skyline is average at best. It ain't bad like Oakland which is next to the premiere city of the region.


It's not bad considering it is a satellite skyline.


----------



## SanFranRising

I love the city of Dallas and i love 1980's music, movies,architecture etc. She has aged with grace. Still looks modern even when you realize most of those towers are 1980s construction. Just 2 or 3 new 900-1000 + footers would take it into the 2020's skyline beauty pageant. Come on Dallas ! Dont let Austin pass us up and not get mistaken for Calgary. But i see your point Yellow Fever.


----------



## scraper2293

*New York City*

:drool:
Bye Bye N Y by Supremecourtjester, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

lovecities888 said:


> Jersey City's skyline is average at best. It ain't bad like Oakland which is next to the premiere city of the region.


It is better than many other larger American cities, including some cities that are the largest in their State.


----------



## elliot

scraper2293 said:


> *New York City*
> 
> :drool:
> Bye Bye N Y by Supremecourtjester, on Flickr


Maybe the best (piece of) Manhattan skyline shot ever. Bravo.

Bad news: China saw this pic and announced 50 new supertalls ;-)


----------



## Abhishek901

Would look even better if we could also see all of Lower Manhattan in this pic.


----------



## lovecities888

Manhattan's skyline blows every city outside of Asia out of the water. It is amazing.


----------



## lovecities888

roguelich said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> San Francisco evening by Jason Wright, on Flickr
> 
> San Francisco sunset by Jason Wright, on Flickr


Always wish SF's skyline was like Manhattan's but with all the hills and this being earthquake country, most just don't want it and allow it to happen.


----------



## Taller Better

lovecities888 said:


> Manhattan's skyline blows every city outside of Asia out of the water. It is amazing.


I'd still place it first because of the variety of historical examples of high rises from different generations. Most other cities in the world have accrued their collections within one or two (at tops) generations. New York was building skyscrapers waaaaaaay before the competition, by up to the better part of a century.


----------



## micrip

isaidso said:


> The only regret is that the TransAmerica Pyramid isn't as prominent in the skyline as it used to be.


I was going to say the same thing. Once the most prominent in the city, it has virtually disappeared from some angles. It's like the 10 Light (once Bank of America) in Baltimore...once the tallest and now the 2nd tallest...can't hardly be seen from some angles, including the "classic" view from Federal Hill.

Transamerica moved it's HQ to Baltimore, and is now the tallest in that city!


----------



## lovecities888

micrip said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Once the most prominent in the city, it has virtually disappeared from some angles. It's like the 10 Light (once Bank of America) in Baltimore...once the tallest and now the 2nd tallest...can't hardly be seen from some angles, including the "classic" view from Federal Hill.
> 
> Transamerica moved it's HQ to Baltimore, and is now the tallest in that city!


I wish they made the Transamerica Pyramid over a 1000 ft tall in the first place. Too bad they didn't.


----------



## lovecities888

Taller said:


> I'd still place it first because of the variety of historical examples of high rises from different generations. Most other cities in the world have accrued their collections within one or two (at tops) generations. New York was building skyscrapers waaaaaaay before the competition, by up to the better part of a century.


No, it doesn't beat places like Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Shanghai, and a few others.


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> I'd still place it first because of the variety of historical examples of high rises from different generations. Most other cities in the world have accrued their collections within one or two (at tops) generations. New York was building skyscrapers waaaaaaay before the competition, by up to the better part of a century.


I agree with this, and it's an easier choice due to NYC's current construction boom, particularly with all the supertalls coming up. None of the other skylines at the top level can boast an ESB or a Chrysler, among many other pre-1950 gems. New York also has the densest high-rise buildup as opposed to some of the more spread out Asian skylines, which leads to it having the world's best urban canyons as well.


----------



## A Chicagoan

lovecities888 said:


> No, it doesn't beat places like Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Shanghai, and a few others.


I’d place New York higher than all of those because of its architectural diversity.


----------



## Taller Better

lovecities888 said:


> No, it doesn't beat places like Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Shanghai, and a few others.


Well, we are all entitled to our opinion, and my opinion is that it does!


----------



## DZH22

A little old but I think this pic is awesome. Click in for bigger sizes.

Boston Downtown Aerial by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

Originally posted by DZH22 in Archboston...

Boston SKYLINE -- North Station, Downtown and Backbay Skyline clusters









Source


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> Many would agree with all those points but if you can't see them in the skyline it has no bearing on a skyline's visual impression. Like you alluded to, it shouldn't factor at all into a discussion on a city's skyline.




That's where aerial shots come in handy; that is where the internal quality really starts to show up, and in this day and age of the drone, increasing we are seeing "Bird's Eye Views" of cities that haven't been seen before. Our whole concept of skyline photos is changing with the drone shots. So, in my opinion, the historical aspect of "skyscrapers", and the richness of the tapestry of skyscraper style types is very important. It's something that Montreal has, and Calgary or Vancouver don't; either you already have it, or you'll never have it.

There are cities that had virtually no "skyscrapers" before this century. They can amass amazing skylines, but they will never possess the historical gems like the Chrysler Building or the Empire State Building.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto >>>*


*Boat and CN Tower Toronto skyline view from Bill Foley Parkette by Joe, on Flickr*


*Boat and CN Tower Toronto skyline view from Bill Foley Parkette (2) by Joe, on Flickr*


----------



## Taller Better

The skyline is becoming a behemoth!!


----------



## lovecities888

No way is Philadelphia's skyline in the top 5. It might be in the top 10.


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> No way is Philadelphia's skyline in the top 5. It might be in the top 10.


Agree, but I'd say Philly is comfortably top 10 anyway you slice it.

1. NYC

-_large gap_

2. Chicago
3. Toronto

-_massive gap in no order_

Panama City
Miami
SF
Philly
Seattle
LA
Atlanta

_Honorable mentions_ 
Boston
Dallas
Houston
Vancouver


----------



## lovecities888

Joakim3 said:


> Agree, but I'd say Philly is comfortably top 10 anyway you slice it.
> 
> 1. NYC
> 
> -_large gap_
> 
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 
> -_massive gap in no order_
> 
> Panama City
> Miami
> SF
> Philly
> Seattle
> LA
> Atlanta
> 
> _Honorable mentions_
> Boston
> Dallas
> Houston
> Vancouver


I still contend that Vancouver deserves to be in the top 10 and is better than Philly and Houston replaces Atlanta. Ok, Philly is 11th then. As I said before, my top 10 are: 
1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Panama City
5. SF
6. Vancouver
7. Miami
8. Seattle
9. LA
10. Houston.


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> That's where aerial shots come in handy; that is where the internal quality really starts to show up, and in this day and age of the drone, increasing we are seeing "Bird's Eye Views" of cities that haven't been seen before. Our whole concept of skyline photos is changing with the drone shots. So, in my opinion, the historical aspect of "skyscrapers", and the richness of the tapestry of skyscraper style types is very important. It's something that Montreal has, and Calgary or Vancouver don't; either you already have it, or you'll never have it.
> 
> There are cities that had virtually no "skyscrapers" before this century. They can amass amazing skylines, but they will never possess the historical gems like the Chrysler Building or the Empire State Building.


Good points although I don't usually view aerial shots looking down into a city's built form to be skyline shots.


----------



## Stringpicker

Taller said:


> That's where aerial shots come in handy; that is where the internal quality really starts to show up, and in this day and age of the drone, increasing we are seeing "Bird's Eye Views" of cities that haven't been seen before. Our whole concept of skyline photos is changing with the drone shots. So, in my opinion, the historical aspect of "skyscrapers", and the richness of the tapestry of skyscraper style types is very important. It's something that Montreal has, and Calgary or Vancouver don't; either you already have it, or you'll never have it.
> 
> There are cities that had virtually no "skyscrapers" before this century. They can amass amazing skylines, but they will never possess the historical gems like the Chrysler Building or the Empire State Building.





isaidso said:


> Good points although I don't usually view aerial shots looking down into a city's built form to be skyline shots.


I see the two perspectives as an apples and oranges metaphor. If one likes to eat fruit both taste good. I'm a fan of city skyline shots like Elkhanan 1's post above (spectacular to my eyes) but I also like standing on a city street and looking up............way up at iconic skyscrapers. Then there are the aforementioned bird's eye views like this one from the CN Tower. (Hope it's not a problem that I've already posted this one earlier in this thread).
IMG_0394 by Trevor Burt, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## elliot

Sweet sw view with the red/orange Selby in foreground. T.O. needs more of these masonry-style towers (red, orange, yellow inspired by the existing housing stock).

Norman Li from UrbanToronto


----------



## Stringpicker

^^

The Humber Bay Shores skyline in the background makes the perfect compositional counterpoint to the photo above. It's been fun watching this corollary skyline develop in recent years.
Here's a closer view of the Humber Bay Shores ever-growing skyline:









https://www.toronto.com/news-story/9424513-anthony-bernstein-s-view-of-humber-bay-shores/


----------



## scarer

Monterrey


----------



## lovecities888

Monterrey's skyline is ok, but is it in the top 20 in North America? I doubt it.


----------



## martinez20

^^ top 10 for me


----------



## isaidso

I'd rather do a Top 20 than a Top 10 so here's mine.


1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Los Angeles
5. San Francisco
6. Panama City
7. Seattle
8. Philadelphia
9. Mexico City
10. Miami

11. Vancouver
12. Houston
13. Montreal
14. Calgary
15. Minneapolis
16. Jersey City
17. Pittsburgh
18. Boston
19. Dallas
20. Atlanta


----------



## sbarn

New York City


baronsonphoto-20191005-098.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

how to add a video on here?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Don't think you can put someone else video here beside Youtube.


----------



## elliot

elliot said:


> Sweet sw view with the red/orange Selby in foreground. T.O. needs more of these masonry-style towers (red, orange, yellow inspired by the existing housing stock).
> 
> Norman Li from UrbanToronto


P.S. the poor little white condo front and centre (with the crane threatening it on the right) was our first condo called the Rosedale.. with 600 sq' of terrace offering north and spectacular south views of the city. We had some parties.

The Selby and the tall creature u/c will effectively wipe out those south views. Sold it in time ;-)


----------



## BrickellResidence

CDMX 


Physchy said:


> *Mexico City​*
> *Paseo de la Reforma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: oscarruizxx
> *​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, IL*









Untitled by Omar Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> I'd rather do a Top 20 than a Top 10 so here's mine.
> 
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Los Angeles
> 5. San Francisco
> 6. Panama City
> 7. Seattle
> 8. Philadelphia
> 9. Mexico City
> 10. Miami
> 
> 11. Vancouver
> 12. Houston
> 13. Montreal
> 14. Calgary
> 15. Minneapolis
> 16. Jersey City
> 17. Pittsburgh
> 18. Boston
> 19. Dallas
> 20. Atlanta


I know it is your opinion but Jersey City in the top 20 and LA better than SF's skyline? C'mon now. Lol!


----------



## jogiba

*NYC*

https://home.bt.com/news/world-news/empire-state-building-shows-off-new-observatory-11364401746895


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> I know it is your opinion but Jersey City in the top 20 and LA better than SF's skyline? C'mon now. Lol!


_"I know it is your opinion but"_ seems to be your disguised insult of choice. Do you always talk down to people who don't agree with you?


----------



## isaidso

Jersey City


IMG_0139 by shoun.ji, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver


Vancouver at Dawn by Joe Villamil, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

lovecities888 said:


> I know it is your opinion but Jersey City in the top 20 and LA better than SF's skyline? C'mon now. Lol!


What’s wrong with placing Jersey City in the top 20 or putting LA above SF? I know it is your style but criticizing everyone else’s lists? C’mon now. Lol!


----------



## DZH22

My city is prettier than your city. 

South End Boston Real Estate Aerial by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

Definitely prettier than my city, Baltimore. But, someday... I know you have a lot of respect for it!^^


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> What’s wrong with placing Jersey City in the top 20 or putting LA above SF? I know it is your style but criticizing everyone else’s lists? C’mon now. Lol!


Cause Jersey City doesn't belong there and LA's skyline is not better than SF's. Lol!


----------



## DZH22

lovecities888 said:


> Cause Jersey City doesn't belong there and LA's skyline is not better than SF's. Lol!


I don't want to necessarily say I'm speaking for everybody, but I think a lot of people would side with me on this next point: Either defend your picks with some actual reasoning, or stop posting here. It seems like you are just purposefully trying to stir the pot while providing zero substance whatsoever.

Jersey City doesn't belong because.....

LA's skyline isn't better because.....

While I disagree with you on both items, I could actually still make compelling arguments for you. I'm just not going to.


----------



## Stringpicker

You all better agree with my favourite skyline list or I'll...........I'll............I'll just #%&*@?^!!!!+.......................


----------



## elliot

Norm Li from UrbanToronto.ca

Downtown From Bloor to the lake.

Hope Norm hasn't been vaping... or is wearing a parachute.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ That gave me a sinking feeling! :runaway:


----------



## lovecities888

Jersey City's skyline doesn't look impressive at all. Can anybody tell me anything impressive about it? Also, SF's skyline is better than LA's cause there is no iconic high rise building in LA. SF has the Transamerica Pyramid and now Salesforce Tower with better looking residential high rises too. Plus, it is denser in its downtown core and facing a body of water. Plus, we aren't allowed to say anything good about LA around here. Lol!


----------



## A Chicagoan

lovecities888 said:


> Jersey City's skyline doesn't look impressive at all. Can anybody tell me anything impressive about it?


For one, the density is on par with many major U.S. cities.


lovecities888 said:


> SF's skyline is better than LA's cause there is no iconic high rise building in LA. SF has the Transamerica Pyramid and now Salesforce Tower with better looking residential high rises too. Plus, it is denser in its downtown core and facing a body of water.


Thank you for finally giving some relevant reasons. However, I disagree with "there is [sic] no iconic high rise building in LA". What about its two supertalls, the U.S. Bank Tower and the Wilshire Grand Center?


Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Jersey City skyline is impressive in the size of the buildings, but I personally don't really like the layout or the look of it. (yes I have been in person) However, I also don't feel comfortable judging it separately from NYC. It's just NYC overflow, even if it's in a totally different state! So in that sense, it doesn't get a stand-alone place on the list for me but it does get to be part of the overall #1 skyline.


----------



## DZH22

A Chicagoan said:


> Thank you for finally giving some relevant reasons. However, I disagree with "there is [sic] no iconic high rise building in LA". What about its two supertalls, the U.S. Bank Tower and the Wilshire Grand Center?


US Bank, aka Library Tower, is totally iconic! Remember when it got blown to smithereens in Independence Day? It is a stand-out building and there's nothing else like it in the world that I know of.

I can see the argument for LA > SF (more very tall skyscrapers, more colorful, more "flair") and I can see the argument for SF > LA (way more dense/compact/organic). I'd say they're neck and neck right about now. Salesforce is much more impressive than Wilshire Grand (crown > stick spire) but you could also say it looks like a giant uncircumcised you-know-what looming over downtown. Objectively the skylines are very close so subjectively... It's whatever y'all want it to be.


----------



## lovecities888

DZH22 said:


> US Bank, aka Library Tower, is totally iconic! Remember when it got blown to smithereens in Independence Day? It is a stand-out building and there's nothing else like it in the world that I know of.
> 
> I can see the argument for LA > SF (more very tall skyscrapers, more colorful, more "flair") and I can see the argument for SF > LA (way more dense/compact/organic). I'd say they're neck and neck right about now. Salesforce is much more impressive than Wilshire Grand (crown > stick spire) but you could also say it looks like a giant uncircumcised you-know-what looming over downtown. Objectively the skylines are very close so subjectively... It's whatever y'all want it to be.


They say Wilshire Grand is taller, but it is only cause of that antenna. They cheated. Without that antenna or whatever you call it, that building is shorter than Salesforce. Anyway, I still contend that SF's skyline is way better than LA's. SF has more buildings 400 ft or taller than LA, according to Wikipedia. Plus, as I said, it is next to a body of water unlike LA which is inland which makes it far better to look at. I put Seattle's skyline over LA's also for the west coast.


----------



## ushahid

ive been living in Ottawa for 2 years now and love it.


----------



## ushahid

Yellow Fever said:


> Ottawa is like Victoria on steroid, its downtown is big with lots of office buildings but as you aid, its lack of height. Its a very beautiful city.


yeah i agree. Victoria and Ottawa are very similar. but Ottawa is more like a big sister of Victoria.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I was there last summer, love the river and canal.


----------



## ushahid

Ottawa has a decently dense skyline but lacks height. alot of buildings in the downtown core are shorter than 100m, with just 3 builidngs over 100m and 3 tall towers scheduled to start construction in spring (234metre, 202m and 140m+).









https://twitter.com/skyrisecities









https://sonurai.com/bingwallpapers/1914


Ottawa Aerial #06 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

sorry i moved it to a fresh page.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Victoria, the capital of BC

1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Yellow Fever said:


> I was there last summer, love the river and canal.


if u visit next time, be my guest.


----------



## ()_T

*Austin*

https://www.reddit.com/r/Austin/comments/dfon0g/british_airways_landing_at_aus/

https://i.redd.it/wvb5mppaelr31.jpg


----------



## Taller Better

Okay, hopefully all the squabbling is over and we can move on now.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Yeah, like the married couple, having some little fights once in a while is ok and may be even healthy for the thread but it'd become annoying if it drags on for days or weeks.


----------



## lovecities888

I guess I only like the top 10 skylines in North America. Lol!


----------



## -Corey-

Your own top 10... Anyway those antennas look taller than any building in Austin. Are they more than 2k ft?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


DJI_0355-HDR.jpg by Droneshot, on Flickr


DJI_0173-HDR.jpg by Droneshot, on Flickr


DJI_0152-HDR.jpg by Droneshot, on Flickr


DJI_0950-HDR.jpg by Droneshot, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


Downtown LA Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


1133 S Hope by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


2900 Wilshire by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Hope+Flower by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Both SF and LA are top 10 skylines in NA. SF wins hands down.


----------



## ushahid

JuanPaulo said:


> *Los Angeles, CA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1133 S Hope by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


i used to think that Korean airline logo on Wilshire grand is Pepsi logo. lol! :lol:


----------



## in'sauga

^^ Vancouver is just stunning!!!


----------



## Taller Better

Autumn colours in Toronto are starting to look really nice.....










https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/dj2b3y/toronto_sure_looks_pretty_fly_from_above/
Reddit user chuckfrank


----------



## lovecities888

^^

Then soon there will be all that snow. No thanks! But gorgeous photo!


----------



## lovecities888

I was just speaking from being a California guy. Lol!


----------



## shivtim

Part of Midtown Atlanta:








Source: reddit user TripTychTwo


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> As for lacking "layering or aesthetic" or "quality gaps" ...have to disagree... Norman Li (UrbanToronto) produced a nice slice of the original core now largely hidden from lake povs. I see some layers.


Agree regarding layering. In terms of overall quality I'd still give the nod to Chicago but that gap is rapidly closing. Now if only Chicago could catch up to Toronto in other areas.


----------



## elliot

Jay said:


> I'm glad Toronto is finally joining the 300+ club but I hope that someday in the near future it at least passes the 350+ mark. The CN Tower counts for something but as far as real buildings go even The One will be well shorter than those of NYC and Chicago. To its credit, as far as full scale of the skyline Toronto is the only other city in the hemisphere that compares.


BMO has been a "supertall" for over 40 years... at least when occasionally a maintenance worker on the roof raised his hammer ;-)

Sometimes label/height designations are a bit silly, if a major tower can't get a drink at the supertall bar.

But I admit no-one remembers who finished second in a timed sprint.


P.S. proposals and u/c projects like KPF's sorta of interesting Yonge Street tower come in at 299metres... it's almost like "I'd never join a club that would have me as a member" Woody Allen I think.


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*



2nd Helicraft Photoshoot over Montreal. by Philippe Colin, on Flickr


2nd Helicraft Photoshoot over Montreal. by Philippe Colin, on Flickr


2nd Helicraft Photoshoot over Montreal. by Philippe Colin, on Flickr


2nd Helicraft Photoshoot over Montreal. by Philippe Colin, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ Tallest is only 205m but a great skyline nonetheless.


----------



## isaidso

*More Montreal*










Helicraft R44 air-to-air over Montreal. October 9, 2019 by Philippe Colin on Flickr









Helicraft R44 air-to-air over Montreal. October 9, 2019 by Philippe Colin on Flickr









Helicraft R44 air-to-air over Montreal. October 9, 2019 by Philippe Colin on Flickr









Helicraft R44 air-to-air over Montreal. October 9, 2019 by Philippe Colin on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Great Mtl density shots.

Even at 600 feet Place Ville Marie was "a tower" to behold when I was a wee person (predates Mies' TD Centre).

From a skyline geek pov, it still kinda dominates. Understand the height restrictions but I'll bet there's some young-uns in the city who want to point out that u can see Mount Royale from a hundred places... so build one signature new tower ;-)


----------



## Stringpicker

cubsfan said:


> *Chicago:*
> 
> Toronto doesn't have the history, layering or aesthetic to be in either of those leagues. It may be/become in league with Asian cities but NY & Chicago have very different quality gaps.





isaidso said:


> ^^ Toronto is an excruciatingly pragmatic place. Toronto will build 350m and then 400m but only when the economics of skyscraper construction dictate it. It bears mentioning that when the economics dictated that a 300m building made sense Toronto didn't see one such building proposed but a slew of them. Toronto now has 1 super tall building under construction and 6 more proposed.
> 
> Well that's one opinion. The other is that Toronto will zoom ahead of Chicago in the not too distant future despite having relatively few pre-WW2 highrise buildings. And btw, having lots of high-rise buildings from a certain era and quality are 2 entirely different things.


The Chicago vs. Toronto skyline debate is like a phoenix or a persistent brush fire. It just keeps coming back or re-igniting.
Over the past couple of months I've had the opportunities to view both skylines from high level tourist attractions; the CN Tower and John Hancock Center. And yes, I did the Sears/Willis Tower observation deck on a previous trip but that was then and this is now (relatively speaking).

The big differences from those perspectives are that the Chicago skyline runs north/south along Lake Michigan and Toronto runs north/south away from Lake Ontario. The Chicago skyline also has a very well established east/west dimension that corresponds to the Chicago River (main branch, north branch, south branch). Toronto's skyline has recently begun to expand both eastward and westward but is still lagging behind the Windy City. If the supertalls proposed for Toronto actually get built the current east/west profile gulf between these cities will be greatly diminished IMHO.
There are two more differences that struck my eyes. Chicago has five supertalls based on roof height and two more based on spire heights. Toronto currently has one supertall based on roof height under construction. As has already been mentioned in prior posts on this subject Toronto has several more supertalls in the proposal pipeline. All that said, Chicago still holds the trump card (can you feel the ill wind of indignation whipped up by that careless little double entendre?) in terms of skyline dynamism. Lastly, Chicago still holds the edge in architectural diversity, especially in terms of building shapes that enhance the skyline from above. However; in the past decade Toronto has narrowed the gap in this regard with the Southcore developments, Massey Tower and more. As with all my posts these comments and observations are just my opinion(s) and not intended to be taken as profound truths or incontrovertible facts.

Toronto from CN Tower
IMG_0382 by Trevor Burt, on Flickr

Chicago from John Hancock Center
IMG_0250 by Trevor Burt, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

cubsfan said:


> Toronto doesn't have the history, layering or aesthetic to be in either of those leagues. It may be/become in league with Asian cities but NY & Chicago have very different quality gaps.





ushahid said:


> i do agree about the history but Toronto does have aesthetic. Toronto is a very young city as compared to NYC and Chi, both have been building skyscrapers since Toronto used to wear diapers. the mass Toronto has achieved in such a short time is mind boggling.



People underestimate both the age and the period of the built environment of Toronto. Absolutely it is much younger than NYC, but so is Chicago. Chicago and Toronto are both roughly the same age, having been informally, and then formally settled by Europeans in the late 1700's. Toronto's Fort York was built in 1794, and Chicago's Fort Dearborn built in 1803. Both were incorporated as cities within one year of each other.

All International Style office towers were built after World War II. Mies van der Rohe and other architects from the Bauhaus School moved from Germany to Chicago around 1937. The first modern Bauhaus inspired highrises began to go up in the 1950's/1960's. As a comparison, work began on Mies' Kluczynski Federal Building in 1960, and work began on Mies' Toronto-Dominion TCentre began in 1964. The Toronto-Dominion Centre remains the tallest tower ever built by Mies. My photo:












In 1974, the 330 North Wabash tower in Chicago was completed, and it is extremely similar to the TD Centre tower. 

Toronto had quite a rush of head office towers built in the Central Business District of King and Bay Street during the 1970's, which was also a boom time for similar towers in New York and Chicago to be built. Many of the towers in this area are actually older than most people realise:










https://www.theglobeandmail.com/bus...f-the-banks-head-offices-reach-for-the-skies/

my photo:













Contrary to what people believe, Toronto does have a history of "skyscraper" architectural styles. In quantity not even _remotely_ to the extent of New York City (no city on earth can claim that), of course, and not to the extent of Chicago (which is rightfully considered the birthplace of the "modern" skyscraper in the form of the International Style). This is, I expect, the reason that widely Toronto's skyline is considered at this time to be third in North America behind NYC and Chicago (including by myself). But it definitely has a much longer history of "skyscrapers" than Asian or European cities.. Toronto did not spring out of nowhere starting in this century. *I realise this is not a thread about individual buildings, but I show a few here to make my point:*

Toronto's Flatiron Building (Gooderham Building) was completed in 1882, a full 20 years before the more famous one in NYC was completed:


Gooderham Flatiron Building - Toronto (Ontario, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr




Trader's Bank Building (1905):









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trader's_Bank_Building


Canada Permanent Trust Building (1928). My photo:
























Concourse Building 1929 (my photo):















Commerce Court North (1929-1931) My photos:






















*
So, again please forgive the use of single building photos in this thread of skylines, * but I think it was necessary to explain that Toronto was too old to be wearing diapers when it was building "skyscrapers"!


----------



## elliot

Good post TB.

Though I admit that ill-timed (for me) mega-dump of Montreal pics is cringe-worthy... selfish I admit but tried to make a point or two before the dump.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks! I hope it does not lead to a spate of single building photos from cities across North America, but my point was that Toronto is not, in North American terms, as _"young"_ a city as people assume, and it has a richer tapestry of historical building styles for highrises than people realise. There has been such an incredible boom of tower building since 2008 in Toronto that we forget that it has more of an older collection of "skyscraper" styles than is usually thought! :yes:


----------



## isaidso

Toronto has a ton of old building stock but almost all of it is under 150m. On a skyscraper site people don't make note of anything that 'short' but it doesn't mean that Toronto lacks historical layering.



Stringpicker said:


> The Chicago vs. Toronto skyline debate is like a phoenix or a persistent brush fire. It just keeps coming back or re-igniting.


It does and will again.


----------



## isaidso

​


elliot said:


> Good post TB.
> 
> Though I admit that ill-timed (for me) mega-dump of Montreal pics is cringe-worthy... selfish I admit but tried to make a point or two before the dump.


This isn't a Toronto skyline thread so any time is a good time for skyline photos from cities around North America. After a myriad Toronto photos the last week characterizing 4 + 4 photos of Montreal 'dumping' or 'cringe worthy' is a bit much.


----------



## Stringpicker

Taller said:


> Thanks! I hope it does not lead to a spate of single building photos from cities across North America, but my point was that Toronto is not, in North American terms, as _"young"_ a city as people assume, and it has a richer tapestry of historical building styles for highrises than people realise. There has been such an incredible boom of tower building since 2008 in Toronto that we forget that it has more of an older collection of "skyscraper" styles than is usually thought! :yes:


I don't think you need to worry about "a spate of single building photos from cities across North America," cluttering up the thread. It was clear that you were illustrating the historical similarities between Chicago and Toronto in terms of age and architecture. I knew they were roughly the same age but would not have given Toronto the credit it deserves re: skyscraper evolution. Your post (#11369) was excellent and I really appreciate the historical perspective you've added to the discussion. Thank you, Taller, Better! :cheers:


----------



## sbarn

Taller said:


>


This building is awesome.


----------



## sbarn

Manhattan.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Taller, Better, 

Chicago and Toronto are about the same age, yes, but Chicago has been one of the world's great cities pretty much from Day One, and certainly after the Great Chicago Fire in 1871. Toronto only achieved global status in 1960 at the earliest, and more likely in the late-70s to late-80s. I believe Toronto's economy pulled ahead of Montreal's in 1960 but it only surpassed Montreal in a broader sense many years after the October Crisis and Quebec Referendum.

Toronto was a sleepy, provincial backwater before then. My dad left Toronto for Montreal in the early 50s because he wanted to be where the action was. Toronto was known for rolling up its sidewalks on the weekend well into the 80s. Torontonians used to go to Buffalo for fun. 

Also, your excellent pix aside, Toronto destroyed a huge chunk, possibly the majority, of its already-limited built heritage in the Post-War period for all kinds of short-sighted reasons. The Gooderham/Flatiron Building is really one of the last holdouts in what was once a fairly extensive heritage district. Same for Commerce Court North.

I would argue that not only is Chicago's building stock superior to Toronto's, so is Montreal's. Remember, height isn't the only metric for measuring a building's or skyline's worth. Toronto is building at a frenzy, by non-Asian standards, but it will never have the quality or quantity of architectural heritage - the stone, cast-iron and gold leaf; the turrets, domes and pinnacles; the Victorian, Edwardian and Art Deco - of its older and/or more established siblings in North America, ie, Chicago, Boston, Philly, San Francisco, Montreal. (Some might even add Detroit, Pittsburgh and DC to the list.) 

NYC is in a different stratosphere altogether.


----------



## lovecities888

Taller said:


> Just curious... would you have said that about a photo of Chicago, or New York? Do people think that as soon as you cross the border into Canada that we live in igloos?


Oh, I got a lot of relatives living in Toronto and have visited in the winter once. The worst.


----------



## Elkhanan1

lovecities888 said:


> Oh, I got a lot of relatives living in Toronto and have visited in the winter once. The worst.


Most Torontonians would agree! :lol:


----------



## lovecities888

All this Toronto Vs Chicago skyline debate is nice but I think the bottom line is they are the 2nd and 3rd best skylines in North America. I absolutely love the top 5 anyway which again to me are NYC, Chicago, Toronto, Panama City, and SF.


----------



## Taller Better

Elkhanan1 said:


> Taller, Better,
> 
> Chicago and Toronto are about the same age, yes, but Chicago has been one of the world's great cities pretty much from Day One, and certainly after the Great Chicago Fire in 1871. Toronto only achieved global status in 1960 at the earliest, and more likely in the late-70s to late-80s. I believe Toronto's economy pulled ahead of Montreal's in 1960 but it only surpassed Montreal in a broader sense many years after the October Crisis and Quebec Referendum.


None of this has been questioned or disputed, but we are judging the skylines from the perspective of 2019, not 1919 or 1959. I was just responding to, and disputing the statements that Toronto was in diapers when New York and Chicago were building skyscrapers and that Toronto is a very young city as compared to Chicago. It is not. I was just pointing out that just because people might not know of historical office towers in Toronto does not mean they don't exist. Chicagoans can rest in peace that neither I, nor very many other people are trying to use Toronto to usurp Chicago's generally accepted #2 ranking of skylines in North America; Toronto is definitely not #2. Montrealers can relax that I was not saying Toronto has more historical buildings than that city; Montreal definitely has many more, and in many cases much nicer examples because as you say up until the end of the 1950's Montreal was the financial powerhouse of Canada. My intent was only to speak from the perspective of Toronto, and bring to light some historical aspects of Toronto's architectural history that are apparently very little known here. I have showed only some of the older "skyscrapers"; bear in mind there were no such thing as "skyscrapers" before the invention of the elevators. The first office building to be built with an elevator is generally considered to be The Equitable Life Building in New York City, completed in 1870:










https://www.nyc-architecture.com/GON/GON079.htm

This isn't much of a "skyscraper" by today's standards, but it was shockingly tall for 1870. Toronto's first was in the 1882 Flatiron Building, and Montreal's first was
in 1888 for The New York Life building. The elevator, and the use of steel as a building material are the two things that really contributed to a boom in skyscrapers around the world. 




Elkhanan1 said:


> Also, your excellent pix aside, Toronto destroyed a huge chunk, possibly the majority, of its already-limited built heritage in the Post-War period for all kinds of short-sighted reasons. The Gooderham/Flatiron Building is really one of the last holdouts in what was once a fairly extensive heritage district. Same for Commerce Court North.


Don't forget that the area of downtown Toronto, including that around the Flatiron Building was hit twice by Great Fires; this is known by a surprisingly small number of Torontonians who assume all the historical buildings were bulldozed. The first Great Fire was in 1849, and the second was in 1904 (photos below are from https://torontoguardian.com/2016/12/old-photographs-toronto-fire-1904/):


























Elkhanan1 said:


> ;163490430
> Also, your excellent pix aside, Toronto destroyed a huge chunk, possibly the majority, of its already-limited built heritage in the Post-War period for all kinds of short-sighted reasons. The Gooderham/Flatiron Building is really one of the last holdouts in what was once a fairly extensive heritage district. Same for Commerce Court North.



Absolutely buildings were destroyed in that period, as was the case across North America. The more booming the city, the more historical architecture bit the dust. Hence New York City destroyed more old highrises than most other cities ever dreamt of having, yet there was little or no pressure to do so in the much slower growing Boston. Montreal destroyed many times the number of historical buildings than Toronto did (or they succumbed to fires; some legitimate, some illegitimate), simply because they had so many more to begin with. Montreal has a full century of built environment from before Toronto's even began but unfortunately swaths of it are now gone.





Elkhanan1 said:


> I would argue that not only is Chicago's building stock superior to Toronto's


You would not have to do much arguing; I can't remember anyone ever claiming it did! Particularly if you include mid century International Style "skyscrapers", which I _very_ much do. 





Elkhanan1 said:


> so is Montreal's.


Before 1960, I agree. After 1960, not a chance. Just my opinion and again I do not want this to erupt into an inevitably interminably boring Toronto vs Montreal thing. We know that it takes very little breeze to fan city vs city squabbles here!  There is little point our pontificating and making sweeping generalizing statements about _"quality of architectural heritage"_; it is wisest for us to simply to post photos and let people make up their own minds. Towers that might be aesthetically pleasing to one person are quite likely damned as being boring to another. 






Elkhanan1 said:


> Remember, height isn't the only metric for measuring a building's or skyline's worth.



Which has pretty much been the reason I've been discussing this the past few weeks here, as there are groups of people from international cities who consider historical architecture has nothing to do with skylines. That was what lead to the week long discussion awhile back as to which was the 
world's greatest skyline in the wrong thread (ie this thread). But I have no desire to delve back into that one because it was only finally extinguished for not being about North American cities by having to delete quite a few stubborn posts! 

In my opinion, the worth of a skyline is a mixture of contemporary and historical "skyscrapers", but weighted more heavily to contemporary simply because they are much taller and there are_ infinitely_ more of them. And I have
to say that the majority of people who have contributed to this thread over the years agree with the ranking in North America to be 1) New York, 2) Chicago, and 3) Toronto. Interestingly, not that many cities outside North America really went crazy about "skyscrapers" until the end of the 20th Century. 




A Chicagoan said:


> It's just too bad that boring residential skyscrapers are ruining the lake view.


I think you will find that this is also true in Chicago. There are _many_ uninteresting residential towers in Chicago as well. 










https://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUser...485720-Signature_Lounge-Chicago_Illinois.html




Elkhanan1 said:


> NYC is in a different stratosphere altogether.



Something I've been saying since I started here in 2005! And one thing I hope we can all agree on is that learning more about our historical "skyscrapers" by discussions like this is a good thing. Knowledge is power! :cheers:


----------



## micrip

Rufus said:


> A lot of the rivers down south are shallower, which is why you only see three major ports between DC & Jax: Hampton Roads, Charleston, Savannah. Most major Southern cities in this area were located along shallow rivers, but more importantly, rail networks from the ports to the manufacturing factories.


DC is not a port. Would be more correct to say Baltimore.

That pretty much hits the nail on the head, though. South of the Tidewater Virginia area (Norfolk, Hampton Roads) the topography isn't suitable for a major port, until Wilmington, NC., which is pretty small, and then Charleston.


----------



## Nijal

Is Chicago a walkable city ?


----------



## elliot

A very unique "grey day" slice of the city north of the core. Note St. James Cathedral trying to stay tall (at the turn of the century was tallest edifice in the city - think it's still the 2nd tallest church spire in North America)










Untitled by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto.
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-304


----------



## Rauth98

isaidso said:


> Sorry for going off topic but why are so many of the big cities between Washington DC and Jacksonville inland rather than along the coast? Is the land closer to the Atlantic poor for agriculture and/or hard to build on?


The south ran a different economy from the north. Less making things to ship, more sitting on ass making others work for you.


----------



## Rauth98

Nijal said:


> Is Chicago a walkable city ?


Uh, yeah.


----------



## lovecities888

San Francisco sunset from Bernal Heights (stack of 3) by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

Bay Bridge Approach by Paul Reiffer, on Flickr]


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me.

IMG_8328 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_8350 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Bobdreamz

*Miami*









https://d2v9y0dukr6mq2.cloudfront.n...erial-twilight_bc2mlplvb_thumbnail-full01.png









https://d2v9y0dukr6mq2.cloudfront.n...ca-red-weapon_rgfjici4og_thumbnail-full01.png









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7821/32314935537_74eb887ece_h.jpg


----------



## DZH22

One more Boston by me, taken the same day but different view point as those above.

IMG_8359 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Nijal said:


> Is Chicago a walkable city ?


Yes, it's a bigger downtown but very walkable. The sidewalks are wide and the streets run straight. There's also a convenient system of underground tunnels that I vaguely remember using . . .


Chicago, IL - 10/14/19 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity

on the first day of Pacific Standard Time 2019, Vancouver by roaming-the-planet, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancity


It is too bad they didn't want to build taller. That is only downside to Vancouver's skyline.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Luckily, we have more than one skylines that don't have the height restriction in the metro area, so stay tuned with the clusters of Lougheed, Metrotown and Brentwood, all in Burnaby.



Yellow Fever said:


> *Burnaby could hit new heights as home to B.C.'s tallest towers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newly proposed tower in Burnaby, B.C., would be the tallest building in the province if approved by the city — but it's not the only high rise vying for the title.
> 
> Development company Pinnacle International wants to construct three buildings near Lougheed Town Centre SkyTrain station. The tallest of them would be 82 storeys tall, measuring 250 metres.
> 
> "That's much taller than any building in Vancouver," said Anson Kwok, vice-president of sales and marketing for Pinnacle International.
> 
> Currently, the tallest building in the province is the Shangri-La Hotel in downtown Vancouver, which rises to approximately 200 metres.
> 
> Kwok said because the proposed development is so close to a SkyTrain station, it invites additional height to get more people close to transit.
> 
> "There's a great growth right now in that area," he said.
> 
> 
> *Other high rises in the works
> 
> The Lougheed project isn't the only tower with potential to overtake the Shangri-La.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city also approved a 64-storey residential tower called Two Gilmore Place near the Gilmore SkyTrain station, which is planned to be more than 210 metres high; and a 65-storey tower has been proposed for the former Sears site at Metrotown.
> 
> 
> *A 37-storey office tower near Gilmore station is slated to become the tallest office tower in the province once complete.*
> 
> Ian Wasson, senior planner at the city of Burnaby, said there's no intention to compete with Vancouver.
> 
> "I think that this was just a natural outgrowth of the city's town centre plans to create these vibrant, exciting, urban hubs," Wasson said.
> 
> Wasson said skyscrapers have been part of the long-term plan for Burnaby since the 1970s.
> 
> "It's, I think, probably come as a surprise to people outside of Burnaby, but I think within Burnaby there's always been an expectation that these would eventually be achieved."
> 
> As for the billion-dollar Lougheed development, the plan is to include hotel and office space, housing and retail.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...ome-to-b-c-s-tallest-towers-1.5340988?cmp=rss


----------



## elliot

lovecities888 said:


> It is too bad they didn't want to build taller. That is only downside to Vancouver's skyline.


Think u are officially trolling Vancouver.. give it a rest.

I'm no Van fanboy (live in another city with skyscraper geek fun and news every other day).

And have annoying relatives in Vancouver.

But the tall built form in Vancouver is unmatched after NYC, Chicago, Toronto.

Could use some + 200 talls but outside of those 3 cities above, no N. American city is remotely close in tall .. wall-to wall density.

Have a nice day.


----------



## roguelich

*Toronto *

The skyline of Toronto at dusk, Toronto, Ontario, Canada. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

elliot said:


> Think u are officially trolling Vancouver.. give it a rest.
> 
> I'm no Van fanboy (live in another city with skyscraper geek fun and news every other day).
> 
> And have annoying relatives in Vancouver.
> 
> But the tall built form in Vancouver is unmatched after NYC, Chicago, Toronto.
> 
> Could use some + 200 talls but outside of those 3 cities above, no N. American city is remotely close in tall .. wall-to wall density.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Besides NYC, Chicago, and Toronto, I'll still take SF and Panama City's skyline (if you include Panama City in North America) over Vancouver's. Vancouver is still no doubt top 10.


----------



## lovecities888

IMG_1992_Luminar2018-edit-1 by the_jif, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

roguelich said:


> *Toronto *
> 
> The skyline of Toronto at dusk, Toronto, Ontario, Canada. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


6IX skyline is gonna change so much in 5 years, especially around CN tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Houston:*
Downtown Houston View-Drewery Place-2019-Mabry Campbell by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

San Francisco Skyline viewed from Potrero Hill, 02 October 2018 by Greg Martin, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC









@gmp3


----------



## PsyLock

Hudson11 said:


> *Brooklyn*
> 
> 
> Visit to Liberty Island by Michael Runnicles, on Flickr


Overall Brooklyn has a decent skyline, but that blue-ish condo in the middle that is partially hidden really ruins the skyline.


----------



## lovecities888

Yeah, that blue-ish condo is quite ugly.


----------



## JuanPaulo

San Francisco looks like a beast from that last angle! :cheers:


----------



## ()_T

*Austin*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/munna82/


----------



## lovecities888

JuanPaulo said:


> San Francisco looks like a beast from that last angle! :cheers:


Yup, I have it as my 5th best skyline in North America. I also live in the Bay Area.


----------



## Joakim3

Cincinnati, OH

Cincinnati Skyline by Craig Smith, on Flickr

St. Louis, MO

St. Louis Blue Hour by Nate, on Flickr

Baltimore, MD

The panorama view of Inner Harbor, Baltimore, Maryland. Click the photo to see the details. by Clarice Chan, on Flickr

Las Vegas, NV

Flicker Lv 2019 (37) by Guido Hhnk, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks for posting Cincinnati!


----------



## rockinmoz

*I know there's a lot NYC, but this is sweet.*








[/url]Panorama view of Manhattan New York City Skyline viewed from Liberty Park NJ by mbell1975, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/2hHKWfc]Panorama view of Manhattan New York City Skyline viewed from Liberty Park NJ by mbell1975, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## lovecities888

Joakim3 said:


> Cincinnati, OH
> 
> Cincinnati Skyline by Craig Smith, on Flickr
> 
> St. Louis, MO
> 
> St. Louis Blue Hour by Nate, on Flickr
> 
> Baltimore, MD
> 
> The panorama view of Inner Harbor, Baltimore, Maryland. Click the photo to see the details. by Clarice Chan, on Flickr
> 
> Las Vegas, NV
> 
> Flicker Lv 2019 (37) by Guido Hhnk, on Flickr


Only Vegas is impressive. The rest not so much.


----------



## lovecities888

San Francisco, California by new_k_o_the_foto, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Vancity

Downtown Panorama by zxorg, on Flickr

IMG_5264 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

editttttttttt


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


San Francisco Mission by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

The Transamerica Building, which once dominated the skyline, isn't even visible in this photo!^^


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey, mx


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

Central Park view from above by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

New York, New York.... the city so nice they named it twice! kay:

Hands down my favourite skyline in the world.


----------



## Elkhanan1

The shadows cast on Central Park by the Billionaire Row pencil towers are very unfortunate. That said, no city can touch NYC. It's like on a different planet.


----------



## lovecities888

Salesforce Tower in San Francisco by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

I love how this small cluster just south of the Loop/downtown easily beats the downtown skylines of many other cities :cheers:









C H I C A G O by Omar Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

*Austin*

Frozen foggy morning by Gabriel Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toront6


Toronto by JK-SW, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Minneapolis*


Minneapolis from Propsect Park by chaddavis.photography, on Flickr

*Baltimore*


Skyline_137140 by Ferd Brundick, on Flickr

*Denver*


Denver Sunset by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

micrip said:


> The Transamerica Building, which once dominated the skyline, isn't even visible in this photo!^^


This angle of the skyline in the shot definitely shows how much of a construction boom has been going on in SF


----------



## micrip

That's a very interesting angle of Baltimore. If only the Four Seasons had been built to its original planned height....


----------



## lovecities888

It is interesting to note that only 7 or 8 US cities has a building over 1k ft. tall. I thought it would be more than that by now.


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> It is interesting to note that only 7 or 8 US cities has a building over 1k ft. tall. I thought it would be more than that by now.


They are _massively_ more expensive than their Asian counter parts, so theres always the cost/return mindset in the front of developers minds, hence why so many are scaled back/axed. 

NYC, Chicago, LA, Houston, Philly, San Francisco & Atlanta are the only cities with Supertalls, granted you could technically throw in Las Vegas as well as the Stratosphere is _still_ the tallest free standing structure west of the Mississippi.

Honorable mentions are Seattle, Cleveland & Dallas. All of whom's tallest come within 20m of Supertall status.


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*

Maryland National Guard posted these on Flickr during a flyover

Downtown definitely has more than adequate density, but can definitely use a couple of 6-700' buildings to update the skyline and complement the Harbor

MD Freestate ChalleNGe cadets, Ravens Incentive Flight by Maryland National Guard, on Flickr

Site prep can be sceen for Phase I of Port Covington in the lower right corner (slated to start going vertical January)

MD Freestate ChalleNGe cadets, Ravens Incentive Flight by Maryland National Guard, on Flickr

For scale reference the 1st Mariner Bank Tower (the green/dark brown building immediately underneath the Chinnok) is 100m tall and roughly 4 miles away in this shot

MD Freestate ChalleNGe cadets, Ravens Incentive Flight by Maryland National Guard, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/loyolaquinlan/48982444132/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/loyolaquinlan/48982423937/in/photostream/


----------



## lovecities888

The Rising City by Gaurav Pandey, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston skyline development on the north side of City Hall, by me, from 11/17. 2 more towers are imminent for this area: a 485' (just getting out of the ground, see white crane crossing through the tower to the left) and a 600'+ in early prep that will be just to the left of the white tower U/C on the right side of the picture.

IMG_8724 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

i see alot of history.


----------



## Joakim3

ushahid said:


> i see alot of history.


Gotta love Boston for its retention of old architecture.

Hell, throw in NYC, Philly & Baltimore into that discussion. Seeing modern high-rises next to 200-300 year old brownstones never gets old


----------



## lovecities888

The Boston skyline is ok, but it is not in the top 10 in my view in North America.


----------



## ushahid

i dont know why they dont build tall builidngs in Boston. i understand Cisco and LA has earthquake problems and cities like Montreal and Vancouver has view cone regulations but whats up with Boston. i mean Boston makes the list of top 10 American cities for Highest GDP, they can afford bunch of tall office buildings. any insight?


----------



## ushahid

*6IX*


Sunset over Kew Beach boardwalk and city skyline - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Toronto skyline 15 minutes before sunrise [8 sec exposure] by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Sunset fishing near Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

ushahid said:


> i dont know why they dont build tall builidngs in Boston. i understand Cisco and LA has earthquake problems and cities like Montreal and Vancouver has view cone regulations but whats up with Boston. i mean Boston makes the list of top 10 American cities for Highest GDP, they can afford bunch of tall office buildings. any insight?


1. See the barren piece of land in the upper right of the below picture? That's the airport.

2. NIMBY's

IMG_8935 by David Z, on Flickr

3. The places that CAN go tall per FAA allowances historically have not. Here is a map showing the allowable zoning due to the airport's proximity. Note that most of the financial district is only zoned for upwards of ~700', although there are places that reach as high as 1000'.
https://www.massport.com/media/1545/boston-logan-airspace-map.pdf

4. There are "no shadows on the parks or the harbor" regulations that stifle certain potential remaining sites for a new tallest.

Addendum....
The best potential for a new tallest is towards the far right of the below picture, but Cambridge across the river could pull it off too if they had the guts to do it. I think they should. Boston is already compared to London so much, it would be like Boston's version of The Shard with the tallest across the river from the main skyline. The other possibility is probably somewhere in the Back Bay, but there are shadow laws to deal with on many parcels. It's not a lost cause, but it's also not going to be part of this cycle either. There is a good deal of large backlog projects to be built. Speaking of which....

There is still a 691' poised to come out of the ground within a few months, 600'+ in site prep, and 677' that is "supposed to happen" soon. Boston may not have a new tallest, but it just went from 2 buildings over 200m to 4 (after a 40 year gap!), has another on the way, and might be up to 6 within 2-3 years. There are also a lot of neighborhood tallest's raising the bar in the periphery skylines, plus a handful of 400'-500' extending the blob of the immediate downtown skyline. From a total urban perspective, the city is a very impressive site. I spent 2 hours on the Prudential Skywalk and Boston overall looked even more impressive up there than Philadelphia from the 1 Liberty observation deck. The urban area is kind of under-the-radar turning into a monster. 

IMG_8789 by David Z, on Flickr


This new one over 740' is pretty great. It's actually shaped like a triangle, and designed by the same architect, Henry Cobb, who designed the city's tallest so many years ago. If the 3 biggest buildings had crowns or spires on top instead of flat roofs, nobody would be calling Boston too short. They are quite impactful in person.

IMG_8740 by David Z, on Flickr


This diagram is all since 2015. Every building is at least topped off except the Hub Office tower which is close. It's missing the 691' that just finished foundations, and a 485' about to pop out of the ground. Also there are an about 340', 295', and 280' in Cambridge, plus handful more 250'+ of Seaport + dorms that are all at least topped off and missing from the diagrams page altogether. So add at least half a dozen more buildings towards the right side of the diagram between "Pierce Boston" and "Northpoint Twenty." The city has seen very steady, visually impactful growth that will continue into the foreseeable future.

Capture by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

Outright height is not the end all be-all. Boston is very nice because of the density. Baltimore is another example of that.


----------



## elliot

Yeah I always give Boston a pass in the height game because it offers so much at street/neighbourhood levels. 

But some cities do both: height + neighbourhood/street. 

And you do need tenants if u want to build office towers ;-)


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta in the Fall








https://twitter.com/mckayWSB/status/1197877715958992896/photo/1


----------



## lovecities888

ushahid said:


> i dont know why they dont build tall builidngs in Boston. i understand Cisco and LA has earthquake problems and cities like Montreal and Vancouver has view cone regulations but whats up with Boston. i mean Boston makes the list of top 10 American cities for Highest GDP, they can afford bunch of tall office buildings. any insight?


First of all, around here, anything that isn't called San Francisco, SF, The City by the Bay, or "The City" is offensive. Lol! Anyway, I think the reason why they don't build any 1k ft tall buildings in Boston are cause they want to keep it a historic looking city throughout the city and there is an airport nearby downtown. Just my guess. I have always wanted SF to have more than 1 building over 1k ft tall, but it ain't going to happen.


----------



## lovecities888

micrip said:


> Outright height is not the end all be-all. Boston is very nice because of the density. Baltimore is another example of that.


Batimore's skyline is not impressive at all.


----------



## lovecities888

Beautiful San Francisco by Rohit KC Photography, on Flickr

San Francisco from Alameda by Ian Abbott, on Flickr

Charlie + Twin Peaks / Downtown Financial District by Logan Sakai, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

i love Boston, skyline might be ok but the city itself is pretty good. my sister lives in Westborough, MA. i visit her every year.


----------



## roguelich

*San Francisco*
California, US 



雾海金山#2 by Qiang Huang Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> Batimore's skyline is not impressive at all.


Funny you say that.... Baltimore's 414 Light Street made the top 10 for this years Emporis Skyscraper Award lol. San Francisco's Millennium Tower made top 10 back in 2009 if I recall.

In other news.... Philly is looking _really_ nice now a days

*Philadelphia, PA*

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto Photography, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

lovecities888 said:


> First of all, around here, anything that isn't called San Francisco, SF, The City by the Bay, or "The City" is offensive. Lol! Anyway, I think the reason why they don't build any 1k ft tall buildings in Boston are cause they want to keep it a historic looking city throughout the city and there is an airport nearby downtown. Just my guess. I have always wanted SF to have more than 1 building over 1k ft tall, but it ain't going to happen.


There used to be a supertall proposed for Boston, but that fizzled out really quick if I remember correctly. Boston just isn't destined to get a 1000 footer in my opinion.


----------



## DZH22

A Chicagoan said:


> There used to be a supertall proposed for Boston, but that fizzled out really quick if I remember correctly. Boston just isn't destined to get a 1000 footer in my opinion.


It's where the 691' is going. It was in an ill-fated FAA zone. Since I believe it has to do with radar and not flight paths, I don't understand why developers don't just pay to upgrade the radar coverage in exchange for (substantially) more height. 

I doubt 1000' will ever happen, but there are still opportunities in the 800'-900' range. For now we'll just have to settle with with tripling our 200m+ towers (from 2 to 6) and doubling our 600'+ towers (from 5 to 10) within a span of less than a decade. Maybe it's setting the stage for something bigger?


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto from Polson Pier:











Reddit user CGVPRO 
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/e1583f/toronto_skyline_from_polson_pier_last_week/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Vancouver Skyline - 3 by Haatu, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*



Chicago skyline just before dusk by Cloaking, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Just found this view of Boston over the weekend and I have to say I like it a lot.

IMG_9048 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_9046 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore*

Looking "into" the Inner Harbor from Harbor Point

Baltimore Skyline by Patrick Gillespie, on Flickr

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati skyline by McMannis Photographic, on Flickr

*Pittsburgh*

Still one of my absolute favorite skylines, punches way above its size

Pittsburgh in Pink Redux by James Watt, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## Taller Better

^^ I enjoyed that....


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*









https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/26/...cisco-low-slung-houses-and-rising-prices.html


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Agree totally; it's getting boring


----------



## Joakim3

Yellow Fever said:


> Its the Dubai in Canada I guess. Lol


Very much so, the city throws up some _really_ nice buildings


----------



## streetscapeer

*NYC*









@mchlanglo793


----------



## You are to blame

Greater Vancouver has many secondary skylines outside of downtown all connected by mass transit and this is why it feels like a bigger metropolis than most larger American cities
*Burnaby - Metrotown*








https://globalairphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/canada_bc_burnaby_2019_09_30_001-7693.jpg

*Burnaby - Metrotown*








https://globalairphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/canada_bc_burnaby_2019_09_30_001-7684.jpg

*Burnaby - Brentwood*








https://globalairphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/canada_bc_burnaby_2019_09_30_001-7669.jpg

*Burnaby - UniverCity*








https://globalairphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/canada_bc_burnaby_2019_09_30_001-7380.jpg

*Coquitlam Centre*








https://globalairphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/canada_bc_coquitlam_2019_09_30_001-7820.jpg

*Surrey Centre*








https://globalairphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/canada_bc_surrey_2018_09_28_001_3868.jpg









https://globalairphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/canada_bc_surrey_2018_09_28_001_3859.jpg


----------



## streetscapeer

*LIC*

*Long Island City, NYC*











Empire State Building by wyliepoon, on Flickr









Empire State Building by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

edit: double post


----------



## micrip

Vancouver has to have the densest and most impressive skyline for a city of its metro population anywhere. 

Baltimore rings in at about 2.7 million with a city pop of 600,000 compared with Vancouver at around 2.5 million and 650,000, but the skyline dwarfs Baltimore. The only secondary skyline of any consequence outside of Baltimore is Towson.

Most of the population must live in highrises in Vancouver, vs. mostly single family housing around Baltimore, except for downtown.


----------



## lovecities888

micrip said:


> Vancouver has to have the densest and most impressive skyline for a city of its metro population anywhere.
> 
> Baltimore rings in at about 2.7 million with a city pop of 600,000 compared with Vancouver at around 2.5 million and 650,000, but the skyline dwarfs Baltimore. The only secondary skyline of any consequence outside of Baltimore is Towson.
> 
> Most of the population must live in highrises in Vancouver, vs. mostly single family housing around Baltimore, except for downtown.


The Baltimore skyline looks like a suburban city. It is not impressive. Just my opinion.


----------



## streetscapeer

*SF*

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Mission by Jack Bricker, on Flickr

San Francisco Pacific Heights skyline view by Jack Bricker, on Flickr

San Francisco skyline view by Jack Bricker, on Flickr

Sunset to Financial District, San Francisco by Michael Estigoy, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

micrip said:


> Vancouver has to have the densest and most impressive skyline for a city of its metro population anywhere.
> 
> Baltimore rings in at about 2.7 million with a city pop of 600,000 compared with Vancouver at around 2.5 million and 650,000, but the skyline dwarfs Baltimore. The only secondary skyline of any consequence outside of Baltimore is Towson.
> 
> Most of the population must live in highrises in Vancouver, vs. mostly single-family housing around Baltimore, except for downtown.


Keep in mind Canadian metro and US metro are not equivalent. 
If Canada uses US methodology, Toronto and Vancouver would be nearly 25% larger than the current figures.


----------



## DZH22

Some Dallas pics from flickr. I haven't been myself but always thought it looked cool, especially in pictures when I was a kid. From a skyline perspective it is pretty underrated on this site. I do think it's overshadowed by Houston's size but it's still large in its own right and more glitzy/stylish.

However, it definitely gets panned around where I live from a city perspective. Is there anything worth seeing as a tourist downtown, besides the skyline itself?

First pic is just to give a sense of the general scale of buildings here. It's missing the 3 tallest!

Downtown Dallas November by george, on Flickr

Looks its best at night IMO.

Dallas Skyline by Rajasekhar Ganduri, on Flickr

July 4th in the Lone Star State by Matt Shell, on Flickr

Jakeb Miller Happy 2019 (1) by Jakeb Miller, on Flickr


----------



## un mexicano

*--Mexico City--*


----------



## lovecities888

SF's downtown and SOMA combined skyline is beautiful and in my top 5 in North America but I just wish there were high rise buildings around Golden Gate Park and the west side of the city as well.


----------



## ushahid

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ity-shim-sutcliffe.21284/page-23#post-1509559


----------



## bodegavendetta

Interesting (and flattering) angle of downtown Brooklyn, NY and the navy yard.










Source: http://www.metouhey.com/


----------



## ushahid

Vancouver










picture credits= https://www.instagram.com/hey_jkp/?hl=en


----------



## isaidso

streetscapeer said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> Sunset to Financial District, San Francisco by Michael Estigoy, on Flickr


Love this shot. :yes:


----------



## Elkhanan1

lovecities888 said:


> The Baltimore skyline looks like a suburban city. It is not impressive. Just my opinion.


Baltimore isn't about the skyline. It's about the overall cityscape, which is fantastic. It's kind of like Boston in that regard.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto Uptown >>>*

A different side of Toronto but I like it. This view is going to change quite a bit over the next couple of years with the addition of a dozen or so towers, including a mass timber (wood) tower and a Norman Foster-designed supertall.









*Source: https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-1-yorkville-183m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-106#lg=attachment219196&slide=0*


----------



## Joakim3

micrip said:


> Vancouver has to have the densest and most impressive skyline for a city of its metro population anywhere.
> 
> Baltimore rings in at about 2.7 million with a city pop of 600,000 compared with Vancouver at around 2.5 million and 650,000, but the skyline dwarfs Baltimore. The only secondary skyline of any consequence outside of Baltimore is Towson.
> 
> Most of the population must live in highrises in Vancouver, vs. _mostly single family housing around Baltimore_, except for downtown.


Baltimore's metro is closer to 2.85 million going into 2020.

In regards to housing, only 13-14% of Baltimore's housing stock is actually single family housing. It along with Philly are the *only* NA cities with +50% Row-home housing stock percentage.



lovecities888 said:


> The Baltimore skyline looks like a suburban city. It is not impressive. Just my opinion.


Baltimore's skyline is about as antipodal of suburban as a city can get lol, and people like it due to its setting enhancing its rather modest buildings. Both cities only have 4 buildings over +150m and if you were to superimpose one skyline over the other Baltimore would actually cover more horizon (at it's widest it's skyline is a shade under 2 miles and it's buildings are substantially bulkier)

Vancouver will always have the raw numbers over cities in its size range, but it has the same issues as Miami.... repetitiveness. Sometimes less is more (Charlotte being a prime example)

Like the other poster said, Baltimore's cityscape is what makes the city not its skyline


----------



## Joakim3

I want to visit the city so badly

*New Orleans, LA*

New Orleans Skyline at Dawn(carnival_dream_2019_0986) by Ronnie Savoie, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## DZH22

You don't need tall buildings to be urban. Heck, my city's peak population was around 1950, with pretty much 0 tall residential towers that people seem to point to as a paragon of urbanity today. (for instance, on the previous page, I see a lot of suburban looking towers-in-a-park areas)

Baltimore is extremely urban, despite the very stumpy skyline. Much smaller northern cities such as Providence or even Portland Maine (with practically zero highrises) still feel substantially more urban on the ground than, say, Charlotte. Richmond Virginia, which is only about half the height of Charlotte, feels much more urban and "big city" at street level. Richmond is basically the northernmost Southern city or southernmost Northern city, and still has the bones of the north.

It's the ongoing stretches of dense rowhouses and multifamily housing surrounding Northern city downtowns, as opposed to single family or parking lots/nothing, that make the cities what they are. Bigger skylines =/= more urban.

Storm North of Baltimore by WabbyTwaxx, on Flickr

Great Baltimore area by Nizega, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Joakim3 said:


> I want to visit the city so badly


I hope you do; New Orleans is a wonderful place to visit! kay:


----------



## You are to blame

*Calgary, Alberta*









https://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary


----------



## PsyLock

Joakim3 said:


> I want to visit the city so badly
> 
> *New Orleans, LA*
> 
> New Orleans Skyline at Dawn(carnival_dream_2019_0986) by Ronnie Savoie, on Flickr


The skyline looks really dated and dead (in pictures and person), but its nice to see NOLA get some new highrises and with World Trade Center being renovated to the new Four Seasons Residences, New Orleans will be looking more lively skyline wise.


----------



## elliot

You are to blame said:


> *Calgary, Alberta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/galleries/cities/calgary


Nice cluster but the algae green river is a suprise.. almost like the brown Mississippi or Mel's Yarra. Thought Alberta rivers ran blue ;-)

Maybe just the shot.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I think it depends on the speed of the river. These wide rivers that meander in broad curves are generally very old rivers that move slowly, thus allowing a summer algal bloom to form. But I'm not an expert; I just think that is how it works.


----------



## ushahid

the part of Bow river that flows through the town of Banff has same color to it


----------



## lovecities888

From the air, Calgary doesn't look impressive other than the river. But, when you look up close, it is pretty impressive. Just my opinion.


----------



## lovecities888

San Francisco's Holiday Evening Scene by George Sing Jr, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

here is Calgary from the side


----------



## jetmty1

Calgary has the best skyline according to its population, no questions asked


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey, Mx


----------



## elliot

Nice Calgary shot UR2Blame. Looking better than many N.A. cities.

Not a Cal fanboy but it's punching way above its (population) weight.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


The Ramp, Downtown San Francisco by Michael Estigoy, on Flickr


San Francisco City Hall by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


Downtown San Francisco Skyline 2019 from Bernal Hill by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

When you guys mention population, do you mean the city itself or the metro region? Like the Bay Area has around 8 million but SF itself has only around 900k.


----------



## Abhishek901

If you are asking about Calgary, the city and metro population is practically the same. 1.2 million for the city and 1.4 million for the metro.


----------



## isaidso

^^ It's hard to keep track but metro Calgary is now pushing 1.5 million. Still, by far, the best skyline vs population. Using 'city' population is rather meaningless as it's often unrepresentative of the amount of people in a place. It's just a political boundary. The 'City of London' actually only has 9,401 people in it. 

https://www150.statcan.gc.ca/t1/tbl1/en/tv.action?pid=1710013501
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_London



Joakim3 said:


> In regards to housing, only 13-14% of Baltimore's housing stock is actually single family housing. It along with Philly are the *only* NA cities with +50% Row-home housing stock percentage.


That's extremely high. I imagine the highest in Canada is Montreal.


----------



## Yellow Fever

The City of London is actually refering to its CBD I heard.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Yes;_ "The City of London"_ is commonly referred to as "The City", and is the area around the Bank of England, and close to the Tower of London. _"The city of London"_ (with a small "c") refers to the whole city.


----------



## PsyLock

JuanPaulo said:


> *San Francisco, CA*
> 
> 
> The Ramp, Downtown San Francisco by Michael Estigoy, on Flickr


This photo is one of the best skyline shot of SFO. Is the 900-foot Oceanwide Tower still u/c or has it been placed on hold? It would really look great in this shot.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Houston

Downtown Houston Skyline - Memorial Silver Triangle No. 1 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

DSC_2230 by C M, on Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*GUADALAJARA /* MX





































capitalbrokers
​


----------



## lovecities888

PsyLock said:


> This photo is one of the best skyline shot of SFO. Is the 900-foot Oceanwide Tower still u/c or has it been placed on hold? It would really look great in this shot.


It is still under construction but the shorter one is on hold. Anyway, I always regard SF's skyline as one of the top 5 best in North America.


----------



## lovecities888

Taller said:


> ^^ Yes;_ "The City of London"_ is commonly referred to as "The City", and is the area around the Bank of England, and close to the Tower of London. _"The city of London"_ (with a small "c") refers to the whole city.


But unlike US cities, they claim the entire metropolitan area as one city. Heard that it is the same in Australia.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver View from City Hall Roof by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

Gots to love Hongcouver's density, it's truly impressive for its size

.... I just wish it had more architectural era layering.


----------



## lovecities888

So, how can anyone say that Vancouver doesn't have the second most impressive skyline in Canada? I don't get it.


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> So, how can anyone say that Vancouver doesn't have the second most impressive skyline in Canada? I don't get it.


Because "impressive" is subjective and when you consider size of the actual buildings it's not the second largest either, it just has the most high-rises (a very broad term) after Toronto.

Montreal has 10 Buildings +150m with another 5 under construction atm, Calgary has 17 _currently_. Both are more architecturally varied, have more era layering, have substantially taller buildings and are just as urban/built up. Calgary & Montreal are in the same skyline tier as Philly, Dallas, Boston, Atlanta.

Vancouver is so renowned because the cities setting blows pretty any NA city (save Seattle or San Fran) out the water


----------



## ushahid

ive been to Vancouver and seattle a few times, i must stay Vancouver is slightly more beautiful than Seattle. cant say anyting about Francisco.


----------



## lovecities888

Joakim3 said:


> Because "impressive" is subjective and when you consider size of the actual buildings it's not the second largest either, it just has the most high-rises (a very broad term) after Toronto.
> 
> Vancouver has 10 Buildings +150m with another 5 under construction atm, Calgary has 17 _currently_. Both are more architecturally varied, have more era layering, have substantially taller buildings and are just as urban/built up. Calgary & Vancouver are in the same skyline tier as Philly, Dallas, Boston, Atlanta.
> 
> Vancouver is so renowned because the cities setting blows pretty any NA city (save Seattle or San Fran) out the water


In terms of setting, Vancouver is the most beautiful in Canada while SF is the most beautiful in the US. That is how I'll put it. Lol!


----------



## DZH22

I always found the SF setting a little overrated. Mainly, I think the surrounding hills look way too barren and dull. It could use more color/vegetation. All the water and huge bridges are cool though. It just doesn't come anywhere close to blowing my mind.

Vancouver... now that's a hell of a setting.


----------



## lovecities888

DZH22 said:


> I always found the SF setting a little overrated. Mainly, I think the surrounding hills look way too barren and dull. It could use more color/vegetation. All the water and huge bridges are cool though. It just doesn't come anywhere close to blowing my mind.
> 
> Vancouver... now that's a hell of a setting.


That's cause in SF, it doesn't rain for about 7 months of the year. Anyway, I still think it has the best setting in the US and is the most unique major city in the US.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

With SF it isn't just the surrounding areas but the topography of the peninsula itself which is very dramatic with all the steep hills allowing one to get great views of the cityscape and beyond. Not just in the sense of looking down at the cityscape from the top of hills, but also looking up at the cityscape from the bottom of them.
I'd say SF's setting doesn't add as much from a skyline perspective. It's more a street level thing.


----------



## scarer

*suburbios CIUDAD DE MEXICO*

México City 


joxxrgelr said:


> *CIUDAD DE MÉXICO /* INTERLOMAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitalbrokers
> ​


----------



## You are to blame

lovecities888 said:


> So, how can anyone say that Vancouver doesn't have the second most impressive skyline in Canada? I don't get it.


Because Montreal has a better skyline and Calgary can be considered a better sky, since it has more height and is more varied.
As a Canadian, Vancouver is 3rd or 4th best skyline in Canada


----------



## ushahid

^i agree. Vancouver has alot of density but the architecture is shits. they've been building nice buildings from last 5 years but before that they only built 4-5 nice buildings in entire decade. i think Calgary has the best architecture in Canada.


----------



## lovecities888

ushahid said:


> ^i agree. Vancouver has alot of density but the architecture is shits. they've been building nice buildings from last 5 years but before that they only built 4-5 nice buildings in entire decade. i think Calgary has the best architecture in Canada.


Speaking of a Canadian skyline that is overrated and looks like shit, it is Montreal's. No personality at all. I'd much rather look at the Vancouver skyline over the Calgary or Montreal one. It is just so much better to look at.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
the skyline by James Allenspach, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*LA*










@bay.photography


----------



## elliot

Wow great long lens shot street.. thx. 

Says 2 things about L.A.:

1. Likely the only place in NA where you can play on a warm beach in winter, get bored, and rig up to travel to snow sports (I said warm beach Vancouver).

2. Skyline improving but maybe over-rated... kinda at the Houston/Dallas stage.

Still acknowledge L.A. attempts to build tall despite "the faults". 

Think this a good joke but very tough crowd.


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Daylight to Dusk Seattle 26 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

elliot said:


> Wow great long lens shot street.. thx.
> 
> Says 2 things about L.A.:
> 
> 1. Likely the only place in NA where you can play on a warm beach in winter, get bored, and rig up to travel to snow sports (I said warm beach Vancouver).
> 
> 2. Skyline improving but maybe over-rated... kinda at the Houston/Dallas stage.
> 
> Still acknowledge L.A. attempts to build tall despite "the faults".
> 
> Think this a good joke but very tough crowd.


The water is pretty cold all year round all over California. The warmest is about 70 during the summer. And, it is the rainy season for the entire state during the winter.


----------



## lovecities888

Hudson11 said:


> *Seattle*
> 
> 
> Daylight to Dusk Seattle 26 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


I think Seattle's skyline is nice but I still put it below SF's and Vancouver's on the west coast. It is debatable if they are better than LA's.


----------



## lovecities888

Bay Bridge to Treasure Island Oct 27 2018 by Jose Camões Silva, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

Chicago:








https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49283849568_3aed1bad3c_k.jpg


----------



## cubsfan

isaidso said:


> Why didn't they want to put any of the units in the new tower? Sharing amenities with poorer people was a non-starter?


Yes the developer is Canadian, Onni...The residents of the low-rise are suing them and the city under the Fair Housing Act. According to them they are being segregated by race and income as Onni back-pedaled on their agreement with the city. By canceling the 4th tower they could now reduce the total number of afforable units they are mandated to provide and they also reversed their decision to renovate the low-rise arpartment building which they said would be part of the development. So of the 260 affordable units they made 211 in the low-rise. Now they only need to scatter 49 units throught the new 1,000+ development. 

Chicago's ridiculously contrived and complex zoning process makes for all kinds of underwhelming developments like this. In this case a 465' tower is canceled. Another example is 50 E. Randolph near Millenuim Park in the Loop. The developers proposed a 25 story building where they could have built 740' "as-of-right" but they didn't want to trigger having to include affordable units by surpassing a certain desnity. So the policy is keeping developers from even approaching whatever height would trigger affordable units. So Chicago isn't seeing many tall residential projects, especially since they upped the percentage requirements.


----------



## elliot

lovecities888 said:


> The water is pretty cold all year round all over California. The warmest is about 70 during the summer. And, it is the rainy season for the entire state during the winter.


Don't love agreeing but it's true... socal surfers from LA to San Diego are wearing wetsuits even in some summer months. The water is damn cold. 

Have shivered in a wet suit in May. Imagine the brave surfers in Hollywood movies past. Quick takes and blankets.

P.S. but toxic wildfires aside, socal is pretty great, once they figure out how to warm the Pacific.


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey metro
----> (scroll to center image)


----------



## MarshallKnight

elliot said:


> Wow great long lens shot street.. thx.
> 
> 
> 
> Says 2 things about L.A.:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Likely the only place in NA where you can play on a warm beach in winter, get bored, and rig up to travel to snow sports (I said warm beach Vancouver).
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Skyline improving but maybe over-rated... kinda at the Houston/Dallas stage.
> 
> 
> 
> Still acknowledge L.A. attempts to build tall despite "the faults".
> 
> 
> 
> Think this a good joke but very tough crowd.



I mostly agree with your assessment, although I think LA has a superior top-2 towers compared to most similarly-sized skylines. US Bank Tower is one of the only 80s postmodern skyscrapers one could consider “iconic,” and the Wilshire Grand adds a slice of Asian futurism that eludes most North American cities. Not to mention the natural setting that that photo captures so well. There is something special about seeing the white sand beaches, rolling estate-covered hills and jagged mountains all from one view, especially when the San Gabriels are covered in snow. It’s not the same level of scenic beauty as San Francisco, Seattle or Vancouver — which take the above and add islands, waterways, cross-crossing bridges and lush pine forests — but LA certainly outclasses the flat cities of the plains and the south in this regard.

As you mentioned (maybe I’m easy but you got a laugh out of me!) the fault lines complicate construction and make building truly tall prohibitively expensive. I’d encourage anyone with an interest in engineering to check out the LA Times’s great infographic piece about the innovations that went into earthquake-proofing the Wilshire Grand, making it a safer place to be when “the Big One” hits than most two story low rises. Nonetheless, LA is definitely making a lot of progress. Nearly all the skyline bulk on the left-hand side of that photo was added in the last ten years. With the withdrawal of Chinese investment, the Figueroa corridor’s pace of construction is cooling down, but there’s still a lot left to rise. Between the red-hot Arts District, a new Civic Center master plan and several major projects in the Historic Core, that whole right-hand side of downtown is set to get filled in with high rises, a few skyscrapers and one near-supertall. Plus there’s the potential for a new (true, spire-free) tallest at 333 Figueroa adding another peak.

So LA will probably never have the height to compete with some of the less seismically active cities at the top of this list, but pretty soon it will have some impressive breadth.


----------



## elliot

Great post


----------



## ushahid

leaving the islands by katie wheeler, on Flickr

toronto skyline by katie wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

cubsfan said:


> Yes the developer is Canadian, Onni...The residents of the low-rise are suing them and the city under the Fair Housing Act. According to them they are being segregated by race and income as Onni back-pedaled on their agreement with the city. By canceling the 4th tower they could now reduce the total number of afforable units they are mandated to provide and they also reversed their decision to renovate the low-rise arpartment building which they said would be part of the development. So of the 260 affordable units they made 211 in the low-rise. Now they only need to scatter 49 units throught the new 1,000+ development.
> 
> Chicago's ridiculously contrived and complex zoning process makes for all kinds of underwhelming developments like this. In this case a 465' tower is canceled. Another example is 50 E. Randolph near Millenuim Park in the Loop. The developers proposed a 25 story building where they could have built 740' "as-of-right" but they didn't want to trigger having to include affordable units by surpassing a certain desnity. So the policy is keeping developers from even approaching whatever height would trigger affordable units. So Chicago isn't seeing many tall residential projects, especially since they upped the percentage requirements.


These are the types of things that make you pull your hair out. I get frustrated about many of the things that happen in Toronto too. Our planners weren't prepared for the level of growth we've seen 2005-2020 and have been scrambling to catch up/keep pace. Many still haven't come to terms with and/or understand what type of city Toronto is turning into.

Despite that they've done a lot of things right.


----------



## scarer

*Cancún*


----------



## streetscapeer

*Fort Lauderdale*

Super Yacht Felix in Fort Lauderdale by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*

San Francisco 2020 Skyline by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

by jasonzed
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=143407&page=856


----------



## isaidso

It's fascinating watching Toronto's arterial roads outside the core start to intensify. It's going to be quite a different feeling city 20-30 years from now when DuPont, St. Clair, Eglinton, Lawrence, Sheppard are lined with mid-rises from one end to the other. The same thing is happening on the north/south streets: Sherbourne, Jarvis, Church, Spadina, Bathurst, Ossington, Dufferin, etc.

I suppose only once they're built out will they re-work the public realm. Toronto feels like it's in year 14 of a 50-100 rebuild of the entire city. In reality, that's exactly what's happening.


----------



## citysquared

lovecities888 said:


> Cause they want the city to have that historic look and feel to it. SF wouldn't allow any building that is a 1k ft tall until the 2010s. Than they built the Salesforce Tower and that will probably be it for buildings over a 1k ft tall.


I can understand historic cities not wanting scrapers to compete with steeples and other historic rooftops, that's why I like what Paris and some extent London has done with shifting high rise clusters to La Defense, The City, Canary Wharf respectively. 

Boston may be the only city in NA to consciously take a similar approach...and of course we know that in cities like Chicago skyscrapers are in fact historic. I wonder if there would be any desire to preserve historic skyscraper skylines because some of these glass towers really take away from the majesty of views down for example the Chicago River with Merchandise Mart, Marina City and the old Tribune Building that still gives me goose bumps.










and back a while










now these are scrapers with those gorgeous attenuated and sculpted roof tops


----------



## lovecities888

I love the modern day skyscrapers with a lot of glass over the historic buildings. But that is me.


----------



## ushahid

^how old are you lovecities?


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> I can understand historic cities not wanting scrapers to compete with steeples and other historic rooftops, that's why I like what Paris and some extent London has done with shifting high rise clusters to La Defense, The City, Canary Wharf respectively.
> 
> Boston may be the only city in NA to consciously take a similar approach...


Quebec City and Ottawa would both be other examples. Quebec City had an unfortunate flirtation with building tall in their historic core back in the 1970s. Due to the backlash this experimentation was quite brief. They created a new downtown well west of the old historic city core. In Ottawa nothing tall exists whatsoever. A 143m recently went up but it's outside of the downtown. 3 more buildings over 150m have been proposed and these too would be outside of the downtown.


Downtown Ottawa's historic core, Wellington Street









Courtesy of c-cbc

Protected views of Parliament from the Rideau Canal









Courtesy of canadastays​


----------



## citysquared

And I suppose Montreal's old town has been similarly spared.


----------



## isaidso

Yes, Old Montreal is almost completely intact. When tall post WW2 buildings went up they were built north of Old Montreal to create Montreal's current CBD. In this section of town a huge number of historic buildings were lost 1950-1990. On the bright side, Montreal had such a vast inventory of old building stock that even this new current downtown has a significant amount of historic structures scattered amongst new skyscrapers.


Current CBD: old mixed with new









https://www.instagram.com/p/B6A10WaFSpL/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B55oUkLHMTU/

Old Montreal: almost exclusively historic building stock









https://www.instagram.com/p/B5vbk1dhfvB/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B50UNi8H4JC/​


----------



## lovecities888

Just my opinion, but Montreal is just a turrible city in every way. Hate it.


----------



## ushahid

^i dont know what went wrong when you visited Montreal(if YOU did)? but ive always liked Montreal. i live in Ottawa and visit Montreal atleast twice in three months. its just and hour and thirty minutes away from Ottawa. its a very nice city and their historic architecture is amazing- way better than Toronto or Vancouver.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Tommy Thompson Vantage Point by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Uptown Houston, TX


Uptown Houston by brijonmang, on Flickr


Uptown Houston Panoramic by brijonmang, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


mteregdl said:


> Monterrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *Créditos a: Don Roberto Ríos, Víctor Torres (Vicraya), César López Chávez, Juan Glez Loya‎ y Rolando Ramírez.*​


----------



## SanFranRising

Monterrey is really looking good. Totally different and unique with the jagged mountains for a background. Nice.


----------



## Abhishek901

lovecities888 said:


> Just my opinion, but Montreal is just a turrible city in every way. Hate it.


Making a blanket statement like this isn't helping your case. You are losing your right to be taken seriously. Instead, you could talk about a few things, in an objective manner, that your didn't like.


----------



## mteregdl

SanFranRising said:


> Monterrey is really looking good. Totally different and unique with the jagged mountains for a background. Nice.


And with the next skyscrapers coming for 2020-2024 is going to become one of the best Skylines in Latin America.


Monterrey 
Obispado-Valle Oriente Skyline...












:banana:
*

Image of Victor Torres (Vicraya)...*​


----------



## micrip

lovecities888 said:


> Just my opinion, but Montreal is just a turrible city in every way. Hate it.


I don't get it. It's wonderful. One of the most interesting cities in North America. Even if it didn't have the height.


----------



## SanFranRising

NO ! mteregdl ... you need to start thinking bigger. And with the new skyscrapers coming in 2020-2024 Monterrey is going to become one of the best skylines in NORTH AMERICA . Nothing against Latin America but Monterrey is really more part of the North American economy and geography, even if Spanish is spoken there ( French is spoken in Montreal...so what) Both cities are North American cities and.....Mont -errey and Mont -real.... I love you both.


----------



## elliot

Lovecities needs a new name. Then just apply ignore button.

Have a love/hate with Montreal myself. But more love than hate... one of NA's special cities for so many reasons (buy the book when I find a publisher).


----------



## Taller Better

Why don't we all just stick to rating skylines? This has nothing to do with visiting City X on a rainy weekend, when we lost our luggage from the flight, and a car splashed us with water, and my hamburger was cold, and Joe Smith comes from City X and I hate Joe Smith so I hate City X yadda yadda yadda.

I think a lot of people here have difficulty separating personal impressions (either from experience, watching tv or movies, or listening to the news, or just somehow feeling that city is competition to their own city) from impartially judging a skyline. I've visited cities and had bad luck and not a great vacation, but I hope I have the ability not to extrapolate from that one bad experience to all aspects of that city.

Let it go, and just enjoy the photos. We should not be taking any of this too seriously!


----------



## citysquared

isaidso said:


> Yes, Old Montreal is almost completely intact. When tall post WW2 buildings went up they were built north of Old Montreal to create Montreal's current CBD. In this section of town a huge number of historic buildings were lost 1950-1990. On the bright side, Montreal had such a vast inventory of old building stock that even this new current downtown has a significant amount of historic structures scattered amongst new skyscrapers.
> 
> 
> Current CBD: old mixed with new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6A10WaFSpL/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B55oUkLHMTU/
> 
> Old Montreal: almost exclusively historic building stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5vbk1dhfvB/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B50UNi8H4JC/​


I thoroughly walked Montreal's Old Town a few years ago. I was not expecting much historic building stock, let alone anything from the 17th century or possibly even older. I was so very pleasantly surprised that Montreal would rival the old town of many European cities. The stock of late 19th early 20th century style skyscraper was also very plentiful and exceptional in quality - shows what an important city Montreal has been in Canadian and Quebec history. Very well preserved and beautiful. It's a good thing most of CBD is concentrated around Place Ville Marie. 

Sorry for quoting with pics, but nothing wrong with seeing something beautiful again


----------



## streetscapeer

*Miami *
https://www.flickr.com/photos/vic_206/49361650957/


----------



## lovecities888

On that list, actually SF has more buildings that are 400 ft or taller than LA.


----------



## isaidso

^^ You're correct but the list is by 150m+ buildings. By that metric LA has 26 while SF has 25. Including those under construction LA jumps to 33 while SF goes to 28. 



A Chicagoan said:


> I'm very happy for Toronto! Just a few years ago, I would have thought Toronto incapable of matching Chicago, but now I consider their skylines almost equals. kay:


That's mighty neighbourly and affable of you. Canadians have really been waiting since the country was founded to have a true global metropolis of their own. Some would leave Canada in search of one but it increasingly looks like we won't have to any more. Toronto is well on its way.


----------



## soren5en

_*Detroit*_ _ by Alanna St. Laurent_


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> ^^ You're correct but the list is by 150m+ buildings. By that metric LA has 26 while SF has 25. Including those under construction LA jumps to 33 while SF goes to 28.
> 
> 
> 
> That's mighty neighbourly and affable of you. Canadians have really been waiting since the country was founded to have a true global metropolis of their own. Some would leave Canada in search of one but it increasingly looks like we won't have to any more. Toronto is well on its way.


How tall is 150M anyway? In the US, we use feet of course. Lol! BTW, I would consider Vancouver as a global city too.


----------



## Taller Better

lovecities888 said:


> How tall is 150M anyway? In the US, we use feet of course. Lol! BTW, I would consider Vancouver as a global city too.


492.126 feet. Google is our friend! :yes: 

Loved those photos of Detroit.


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> How tall is 150M anyway? In the US, we use feet of course. Lol! BTW, I would consider Vancouver as a global city too.


To add to what 'Taller' mentioned, the conversion doesn't give one a nice round number. Americans use 1000 feet when talking about a 'Super Tall' while the rest of the world uses 300 meters. Some people use 150 meters as the definition of a 'Skyscraper'. 500 feet is a close round number to approximate 492 feet although I've noticed many Americans use 400 feet which is quite a bit shorter.

Regarding global cities, Canada has both Vancouver and Montreal but I was referring to having a *massive* global metropolis that could hold its own against places like New York and Paris. Toronto hasn't gotten there yet but it's grown to a scale, size, and stature where it can effectively compete with all comers. Canadians who would normally head to New York now see Toronto as a viable and appealing alternative. Some still go to New York, of course, but not like they used to.

Side note: Montreal was Canada's de facto alpha city for most of our history. Economically, politically, socially, and culturally Montreal was #1. They held the Worlds Fair in 1967, the Summer Olympics in 1976, and it's where Canada's establishment resided. So Canada had a global cosmopolitan city in Montreal, albeit one with considerably less heft influence and scale than a big global metropolis like New York or Paris. Btw, Montreal is still #2 in Canada by a considerable margin. I know you prefer Vancouver, but it's a distant 3rd.


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> Loved those photos of Detroit.


Me too. There are so many fabulous buildings in Detroit. I never get tired of Detroit photos.


----------



## You are to blame

More of Toronto

























https://www.flickr.com/photos/hotcommodity/

Aerial-Toronto-362 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-357 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> That's mighty neighbourly and affable of you.


I'm normally not this friendly towards cities that threaten Chicago's position, but recent events on this thread have inspired me not to be a city hater. 

If I look at both Chicago's and Toronto's skylines side by side, I'd say Toronto is still behind quite a bit in terms of the sheer number of unique and influential buildings, but boy does Toronto look more impressive in those amazing aerial photos! kay:


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Some people use 150 meters as the definition of a 'Skyscraper'. 500 feet is a close round number to approximate 492 feet although I've noticed many Americans use 400 feet which is quite a bit shorter.


I think a lot of people are going to just default to whichever numbers make their city look the best. For instance, Toronto has extremely strong numbers at the 100m and 200m thresholds, but less so (currently) at 150m and really nothing to speak of over 300m. This explains why I constantly read "Well Toronto has 700 buildings over 100m vs only 625 for another city!" (or whatever crazy numbers we're dealing with at this point)

My city, while consistently criticized for being too short, is actually quite strong in the 150m department. It just topped off its 23rd with a 24th just starting to go vertical. That's only 4 shy of San Francisco! The best news is that 24th also happens to be our 5th 200m+ building. We really just need something 800-900'+ (at least 250m+) to start getting some actual respect around here! Unfortunately, it may never happen...

I took these last weekend, 1/12.

IMG_9813 by David Z, on Flickr

Scroll a bit >>>>>>>>>>>

IMG_9743 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901

It feels like the tall buildings in Boston are spread out and the skyline doesn't look like a dense core of tall buildings like the way you see in LA, for instance.


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## A Chicagoan

Abhishek901 said:


> It feels like the tall buildings in Boston are spread out and the skyline doesn't look like a dense core of tall buildings like the way you see in LA, for instance.


You're not wrong. The three tallest buildings in the city are all located far away from the rest of the skyline; the downtown cluster is actually pretty dense but not nearly tall enough to give such an impression. It feels like they put all of Boston's buildings through a colander and the big buildings had to be set aside due to the height restrictions near the airport.

Okay, here's a photo of Boston from January 17 that better shows its density.





Boston skyline by Harry Lipson III, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Abhishek901 said:


> It feels like the tall buildings in Boston are spread out and the skyline doesn't look like a dense core of tall buildings like the way you see in LA, for instance.


I think downtown LA has less infill, so many of the tall buildings are directly adjacent to each other. In Boston, every tall building replaced something else, and there is a dense 6-12 story canopy filling in the gaps. There is also the "high spine" where the 3 tallest building are. It developed this way due to the airport, park locations, and historical (untouchable) neighborhood locations.

This is still kind of weird thing to say. Boston doesn't sprawl out like LA, so we don't have secondary "Century City" type skylines 5-10 miles away. All of the 150 meter buildings (23 and counting!) are cohesively connected in a single dense urban area. From a pure urban standpoint, downtown Boston feels like a bigger city than downtown LA. The newer/taller buildings are interwoven among an existing city, as opposed to BEING the city like in many other places shown here.


----------



## pelo1

NYC, '80s


----------



## isaidso

^^ I miss 1970s cars. 



DZH22 said:


> I think a lot of people are going to just default to whichever numbers make their city look the best.


That's a pretty lame thing to do. I'd be shocked if it's more than a very small minority. Dishonest petty people do exist though. 

At the end of the day one has to pick a bench mark to use. People naturally gravitate to round numbers: 100, 200, 300m for most of the world. As SSC is an international forum it uses those numbers too. In the US where metric isn't common it's no shock that people use 500, 1000, etc. Naturally, some cities benefit from using one benchmark over the other but you have to give people the benefit of the doubt. To accuse someone of purposely using a benchmark to skew results is very insulting. It's best to steer clear of that kind of ugliness. Besides, it becomes evident rather soon when one encounters someone of poor character.

When I communicate with people I use 100m, 200m, 300m by default. It never occurred to me to use 150m till I encountered Americans on here. I've since learned when talking to people from the United States it's often best to make an adjustment. Sometimes I'll switch to 150m as it's what Americans are more familiar with. At the end of the day we're trying to communicate as clearly as possible.


----------



## citysquared

Is that a vega?


----------



## isaidso

I was trying to figure that out too. It appears to be.


----------



## ushahid

DZH22 said:


> . For instance, Toronto has extremely strong numbers at the 100m and 200m thresholds, but less so (currently) at 150m and really nothing to speak of over 300m. This explains why I constantly read "Well Toronto has 700 buildings over 100m vs only 625 for another city!" (or whatever crazy numbers we're dealing with at this point)
> 
> ickr


i get what you are saying but i think people use 100m as a reference to highrises and 150 is for skyscrapers.


----------



## Joakim3

ushahid said:


> i get what you are saying but i think people use 100m as a reference to highrises and 150 is for skyscrapers.


Thats _usually_ the common practice


----------



## micrip

citysquared said:


> Is that a vega?


Yes...in the background, below the twins. In the foreground, that rolling bomb the Pinto. Two of the reasons for the fast rise of reliable, innovative Japanese compacts in the '70's.


----------



## micrip

DZH22 said:


> I think downtown LA has less infill, so many of the tall buildings are directly adjacent to each other. In Boston, every tall building replaced something else, and there is a dense 6-12 story canopy filling in the gaps. There is also the "high spine" where the 3 tallest building are. It developed this way due to the airport, park locations, and historical (untouchable) neighborhood locations.
> 
> This is still kind of weird thing to say. Boston doesn't sprawl out like LA, so we don't have secondary "Century City" type skylines 5-10 miles away. All of the 150 meter buildings (23 and counting!) are cohesively connected in a single dense urban area. From a pure urban standpoint, downtown Boston feels like a bigger city than downtown LA. The newer/taller buildings are interwoven among an existing city, as opposed to BEING the city like in many other places shown here.


You might be able to answer this, since you live there. How did Boston's tallest buildings wind up being built some distance away from the original CBD?

15 years ago, some Baltimore forumers were complaining that highrises were going up outside of the traditional city center, but look at what Harbor East/Point have done for the skyline today!


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ It's because the airport is very close to downtown, so they can't build tall there.


----------



## elliot

Despite the "skyscraper" mandate/brand of the forum... a solid look at density/urbanity often informs/hints much more than talls. It's been discussed many times in threads of course but maybe a dedicated thread would drive forum folk to dig deeper. 

Obvious beneficiaries include cities like Boston. 

Yes I suggest dumb ideas.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> That's a pretty lame thing to do. I'd be shocked if it's more than a very small minority. Dishonest petty people do exist though.
> 
> At the end of the day one has to pick a bench mark to use....


Actually, this is what the problem is. There is no single "one size fits all" benchmark. If anything, only presenting 1 is the most dishonest way of comparing cities. Not only should they be compared across multiple thresholds, but I also think there is a lot of value to comparing things like the average height of the top 10/25 tallest buildings. However, it's really an agglomeration of data that is needed, even for purely quantitative comparisons.

For example, if just using the 100m benchmark you might believe that Sao Paulo has a better skyline than New York City.

If you exclusively use 200m you'd be led to believe that Vancouver only has 1 building in the entire skyline.

I like the Philly vs San Francisco example. Philly has 7 200m buildings to San Francisco's 6 (6th of which needs spires to get there), but is only on its way to its 17th 150m building vs San Francisco's 28. Most people rank San Francisco higher.

Also, you could say that Boston on its way to 24 150m buildings is far superior to Philadelphia with just 17, but it doesn't show the way Philadelphia dominates at the top level. Most people rank Philadelphia higher.

Personally, when discussing best skylines in North America (let alone worldwide), I find 100m too low, at least as an opening-argument statistic. But then, you would be discounting a city like Vancouver which has 100m buildings stretching off into the horizon, while most of the taller cities "competing" with it skyline-wise are significantly less vast. 

In short, there is no singular benchmark that can definitively rank one city above another on a quantitative level. Each is just a singular data point in a larger discussion. 

Notice we haven't each touched on the subjective part of ranking skylines yet. I have a lot to say on the Toronto/Chicago(/NYC) discussion, both subjectively AND objectively, but will save it for a later post.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

it's funny... I've been on the forum for half my life - certainly my entire adult life - and my views have really evolved over time. When I started I considered NYC the best skyline in NA by far and I didn't really know how to feel about Chicago. I liked that it had a number of impressive landmark buildings and was overall quite large and tall, but I found it sterile because it was such cold colours like black, white and grey, and that the view from the lake across Millennium and Grant parks lacked layering. I guess i had this dogmatic idea that a skyline needed to be composed of shorter buildings working up to taller buildings, and to just have a wall of really tall buildings allowing you to see entire buildings from top to bottom just felt artificial or something. Like an architectural display in a museum rather than a city. But now I feel like that's such a unique element that I've come to value it. To be able to see a good view of some individual buildings as focal points rather than just an undefined mass with a few individual tops sticking out sets certain skylines apart. 

I still find NY most _impressive_ in terms of the size but that's just one element of a skyline. I remember someone suggested that it was common for people to have Chicago as their favourite in the period between 9/11 and 1WTC completion but for me it's only recently that I'd put Chicago as #1. I'm not sure how likely it would be for NY to regain the title on my ranking because while Hudson Yards has helped, the skinny midtown supertall residential trend has hurt more than helped since although they have the height to stand out as landmarks, they lack the girth or aesthetic appeal. And downtown and midtown being so far apart makes it hard for them to form one cohesive skyline. 

As for Toronto, whole knows what the future will bring, but it's been moving more in the NYC city direction than in the Chicago direction. Lots of mass, but not as many interesting landmark buildings on the skyline. Aura definitely helped, but what would really have helped is something at least 50m taller than Aura with a strong design built somewhere in the vicinity (between Queen and Wellesley). Specifically, a buildings much taller than the current crop of tallests but also far enough away from its neighbours that it can form a new focal point. If you get a new 330m building in the financial district close to the 275m SP or 298m FCP the slyline is basically only getting an extra 55 or 32m, but such a building near the Eaton Centre or Grosvenor and Bay etc. would be adding over 100m of additional height. That's often missing from the discussion of supertalls and of skyscraper heights in general, and what people completely overlook when just counting the number of buildings in a certain height range. Just another reason why arguments based on skyscraper height comparison charts/lists tend to be so useless.

Other changes include SF surpassing Seattle, LA surpassing Philadelphia, Panama and Miami entering the list (i didn't even know Panama City had a skyline before coming to the forum) while Minneapolis and Pittsburgh drop off. Boston holding on by its little finger, chased by Dallas, Houston, Minneapolis, Montreal, et al. 

Who know how things will play out over the next decade!

1) Chicago
2) NY
3) Toronto
4) SF
5) Seattle
6) Panama
7) LA
8) Miami
9) Philadelphia
10) Boston


----------



## Taller Better

I think my choices are the same now as they were in 2005:


1) New York

big space....



2) Chicago
space not as big as it used to be
3) Toronto


Some interesting projects are in the works for Toronto that a lot of people are unaware of. Scroll to the right>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>





You are to blame said:


> Skytower, just started selling, it will have a dramatic impact on the waterfront skyline when completed, not to mention all the other waterfront skyscrapers already under construction in the arean


----------



## A Chicagoan

I'm gonna go ahead and put down my list. I'm taking a big risk here, but I want to see how I feel about this change I'm making later on.

1. Chicago
2. Toronto
3. New York
4. Houston
5. Los Angeles
6. Seattle
7. San Francisco
8. Philadelphia
9. Dallas
10. Detroit

^^ So as you can see I made a big change to my list by moving Toronto ahead of New York. Why? Well, maybe it's just because those Norman Li aerials of Toronto are so awesome, but I feel that New York is just blindly adding new buildings to its skyline, resulting in some pretty messy affairs such as the super thins and now a sea of glass boxes at Hudson Yards. Toronto, on the other hand, feels similar to Chicago: a long line of skyscrapers stretching across several miles, with the differences in heights creating an undulating wave effect across the tops of the buildings. Plus, I love the green spaces in Toronto. So that's my reasoning. I'm just gonna try this on for size, and I may change it back later depending on how I feel about this.


----------



## Taller Better

I still put NYC #1 because of the iconic mix of early skyscrapers, and how it all spreads out around Central Park. I doubt if the world will ever see another Chrysler Building (not including the kind of bewildering Liberty Place glass PoMo one in Philly), or an Empire State Building. I still have Chicago #2 because it is the birthplace of the modern skyscraper from architects with incredible vision like Mies van der Rhoe. That counts for a LOT. As for many of the other filler buildings in all three cities... well, there is a lot of "filler" in pretty much every city.

Toronto after dark, from BlogTO:









https://www.facebook.com/blogto/photos/a.406621875008/10156734832695009/?type=3&theater


----------



## ushahid

thats and old pic. L tower still has the crane. harbor residences and 10 York is missing.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Is that the L Tower crane? I assumed it was from CIBC sticking up behind it but i guess the angle isn't quite right. 

Wouldn't it be cool if that was a permanent spire?


----------



## Taller Better

That crane was up so long that I'm surprised the city didn't designate it as a protected historical structure!


----------



## ushahid

yeah i think it was up there for 3 years after the project was completed.


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and put down my list. I'm taking a big risk here, but I want to see how I feel about this change I'm making later on.
> 
> 1. Chicago
> 2. Toronto
> 3. New York
> 4. Houston
> 5. Los Angeles
> 6. Seattle
> 7. San Francisco
> 8. Philadelphia
> 9. Dallas
> 10. Detroit
> 
> ^^ So as you can see I made a big change to my list by moving Toronto ahead of New York. Why? Well, maybe it's just because those Norman Li aerials of Toronto are so awesome, but I feel that New York is just blindly adding new buildings to its skyline, resulting in some pretty messy affairs such as the super thins and now a sea of glass boxes at Hudson Yards. Toronto, on the other hand, feels similar to Chicago: a long line of skyscrapers stretching across several miles, with the differences in heights creating an undulating wave effect across the tops of the buildings. Plus, I love the green spaces in Toronto. So that's my reasoning. I'm just gonna try this on for size, and I may change it back later depending on how I feel about this.


Nah, New York is still #1 and SF is better than LA, Seattle, and Houston.


----------



## JMS9

Dude...*STFU*. This thread isn't about _YOU_. Nobody is posting their opinions for _YOUR _approval. 

My god you are absolutely insufferable.


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if that was a permanent spire?


From that angle, the Pelli proposal would fill that spot as it would rise near the CN Tower on Front Street. It won't be a spire but perhaps more visually interesting due to its roof line.


Union Park: 303m, 262m, 210m


----------



## A Chicagoan

lovecities888 said:


> Nah, New York is still #1 and SF is better than LA, Seattle, and Houston.


Nah, Chicago is better than New York and there are a bunch of cities better than SF.

Please don't be the Lord Parsifal of this thread.


----------



## PsyLock

I tend to rate my skylines based on how visually appealing they are instead of data/numbers. My top 10 may have changed 

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Los Angeles
5. San Francisco
6. Philadelphia
7. Calgary
8. Miami
9. Houston
10. Seattle


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I rate my skylines based on how visually appealing they are to me, not how visually appealing I think they would be to other people.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sunny Isles Beach [Miami], FL*


Skyline by Victor, on Flickr


Skyline2 by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> *Whether a new building or two is missing from a photo or not is not the point.* All those buildings in a photo from four years ago are still there.


The picture is from 2006. It's now 2020. That's 14 years. Once again you are intentionally misrepresenting other cities, and your subterfuge in this area is well noted.

I am not out to shred Toronto in the sense that I think it's anything less than the 3rd best skyline in North America. It's so far ahead of the rest of the pack that 4th place has long disappeared from Toronto's rear view mirror. However, it is still just as far behind 2nd as it is ahead of 4th, and will never even be a stone's throw from #1 unless NYC is literally annihilated by war/catastrophe. I will illustrate just how far behind it is. (but again, don't have time at this very second)

You also keep harping on the "box" form. It's not that form that is the problem over there. It's the fact that it seems like you literally use 1 single glass supplier across the whole city, and it's basically the Walmart of glass suppliers. I see way too much of the same color, and way too much of the same low quality. It's a veritable sea of "meh" and it can only bring a skyline so far. (in this case, the ceiling is 3rd place in North America) The quantity is incredible but the low quality sameness is painful to witness. My city has built next to no towers in comparison, and yet I would put Millennium Tower (open roof and all) and 1 Dalton ahead of 100% of the residential towers built in Toronto over the last 2 decades. You do not have a single residential tower as nice as those 2, despite outbuilding us over here by like 25-1 in that area. Toronto is probably North America's most banal city.

And yet, this isn't even the crux of my "Nowhere near 2nd place" argument. The above is opinion based, while my true argument is data driven. Maybe tonight...


----------



## DZH22

^^^The 2 residential towers I cited above. If Toronto has built any residentials nicer than these 2 in the last couple of decades (or ever?) I haven't seen them.

Middle - Millennium Tower

IMG_9776 by David Z, on Flickr

Far right - 1 Dalton

IMG_9815 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## ElViejoReino

lovecities888 said:


> My top 10:
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Panama City
> 5. San Francisco
> 6. Vancouver
> 7. Miami
> 8. Seattle
> 9. LA
> 10. Calgary





Nouvellecosse said:


> Who know how things will play out over the next decade!
> 
> 1) Chicago
> 2) NY
> 3) Toronto
> 4) SF
> 5) Seattle
> 6) Panama
> 7) LA
> 8) Miami
> 9) Philadelphia
> 10) Boston





A Chicagoan said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and put down my list. I'm taking a big risk here, but I want to see how I feel about this change I'm making later on.
> 
> 1. Chicago
> 2. Toronto
> 3. New York
> 4. Houston
> 5. Los Angeles
> 6. Seattle
> 7. San Francisco
> 8. Philadelphia
> 9. Dallas
> 10. Detroit





PsyLock said:


> I tend to rate my skylines based on how visually appealing they are instead of data/numbers. My top 10 may have changed
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Los Angeles
> 5. San Francisco
> 6. Philadelphia
> 7. Calgary
> 8. Miami
> 9. Houston
> 10. Seattle


I really can´t understand why all you forget in yours top10, the bigger (or 2nd after NY) metropoli of North America. And not only for the size, CDMX have more skycrappers and (some) with better design IMO than Houston, LA or SF, but not concentrated in one area like this cities (same like Miami). 



mdjg said:


>





cocono said:


> Por Porcelanainwindow





sergio3485 said:


>


My Top10

1- Chicago
2- New York
3- Toronto
4- Mexico City
5- Miami
6- Vancouver
7- Los Angeles
8- Seattle 
9- Philadelphia
10- Panama City


----------



## Poncho Gro

ElViejoReino said:


> I really can´t understand why all you forget in yours top10, the bigger (or 2nd after NY) metropoli of North America. And not only for the size, CDMX have more skycrappers and (some) with better design IMO than Houston, LA or SF, but not concentrated in one area like this cities (same like Miami).
> 
> 
> 
> My Top10
> 
> 1- Chicago
> 2- New York
> 3- Toronto
> 4- Mexico City
> 5- Miami
> 6- Vancouver
> 7- Los Angeles
> 8- Seattle
> 9- Philadelphia
> 10- Panama City


Por mamilas ... hahaha,of course not, It was a joke.
I think that they just forgot that México are part of North America .... because as you mentioned México city has more quantity of buildings with an incredible designs and a first level anti-seismic technology compared with other cities in US (LA, San Francisco, Seattle, Dallas, Houston, etc)

I think that the cities that surpass México are only the big 3:
NY, Chicago and Toronto.

My top ten:

1 - NY
2 - Toronto
3 - Chicago
4 - México city
5 - Miami
6 - San Francisco
7 - Los Ángeles
8 - Phily
9 - Atlanta
10 - Calgary


----------



## SanFranRising

The problem with Mexico City aka CDMX is that it is all over the place. It has clusters of skyscrapers and some pretty nice ones but they are all spread out all around the giant city and you do not get a cohesive skyline. You have a bunch of small skyscraper clusters here, there and everywhere, that basically do not rival NYC, Chicago, Toronto, San Francisco and Vancouver. Just my opinion as to why some of us do not put CDMX in the top ten.


----------



## ushahid

DZH22 said:


> ^^^The 2 residential towers I cited above. If Toronto has built any residentials nicer than these 2 in the last couple of decades (or ever?) I haven't seen them.


there are more. wanna talk about office towers?









http://iconwestconstruction.ca/projects/shangri-la-toronto/









https://www.kpf.com/projects/the-ritz-carlton-toronto


1 Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr









https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...6s-great-gulf-hariri-pontarini.10109/page-603


----------



## DZH22

^^^The exposed balconies in the first one don't look that good, so although it's still a solid tower it gets chopped down a notch (plus I'm pretty sure the side view is sloppier). The second has poorer looking glass in most pictures. The third one... don't even know what it is but huh? Wouldn't be overly proud of that one. For the 4th one you showed the money-shot angle of it for sure. However, the way it looks on the skyline is nothing to write home about and the top looks bad. I would hate to have that building as the new tallest in my city. It would look terrible as the peak and loses its luster when you can see between the balconies. At least it blends into Toronto's general 1950's doctor's office vibe. I thought I would like it a lot more when it was being built, but again, the angle from directly below it is really the only place it lived up the renders.

Frankly, I don't understand all the hype about balconies, especially in a Northern city. If I step out on a balcony above 4-5 floors around here I feel like I am going to be blown off, and it's a miserable experience. They also look UGLY. My city typically keeps them to a minimum, and even then most of them are the recessed kind and not the ones that stick out. So the fact that Toronto builds Miami-type skyscrapers in a Northern climate is baffling. FYI, I don't think they look good in Miami either. In fact, I would point to Miami as the ugliest big city in the US. At least I'm consistent. 

I didn't bring up office towers because it's the cut-and-paste residentials that have dominated the past 20 years. Toronto has some exceptionally nice office towers (I will praise 3 in particular in my upcoming post) but these lousy residentials have blocked the older, office portion of downtown from many angles. (in particular from the lake) While it wasn't in Chicago's stratosphere 15-20 years ago, at least I can say that I LIKED the skyline more back then.

Once again, bringing up Miami, their best 2 buildings, Wachovia and Miami Tower, are from the 1980's and now blend in/disappear amongst the general schlock. I will also say that Seattle has ruined its skyline from the quintessential angle with the Space Needle fronting the skyscrapers, due to its sea of 440' cheapo residentials. Montreal is also giving me some "what the heck?" vibes as its cleaner office tower skyline is muddled with junkier looking buildings. We have plenty of weird/junky looking buildings here too, but they are all typically under 300' so not "skyline" buildings. As much as we complain about the short/fat blobs that are constantly rubber stamped, those short/fat blobs aren't detracting from the cleaner/taller buildings. I thank God that the tallest things built around here have some semblance of care/money put into them. They aren't derivative of each other either. We don't cut and paste 20 of the same building and call it a skyline. 

PS Mississauga is my least favorite place I have visited on this entire planet, and that's really saying something.


----------



## A Chicagoan

DZH22 said:


> If Toronto has built any residentials nicer than these 2 in the last couple of decades (or ever?) I haven't seen them.


*L Tower:*

L Tower, Toronto, Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

*Aura at College Park:*

Aura by A Great Capture, on Flickr

*The Selby:*

The Selby Aerial 05 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

*Theatre Park:*

Theatre Park by steveve, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

DZH22 said:


> ^^^The exposed balconies in the first one don't look that good, so although it's still a solid tower it gets chopped down a notch (plus I'm pretty sure the side view is sloppier). The second has poorer looking glass in most pictures. The third one... don't even know what it is but huh? Wouldn't be overly proud of that one. For the 4th one you showed the money-shot angle of it for sure. However, the way it looks on the skyline is nothing to write home about and the top looks bad. I would hate to have that building as the new tallest in my city. It would look terrible as the peak and loses its luster when you can see between the balconies. At least it blends into Toronto's general 1950's doctor's office vibe. I thought I would like it a lot more when it was being built, but again, the angle from directly below it is really the only place it lived up the renders.
> 
> Frankly, I don't understand all the hype about balconies, especially in a Northern city. If I step out on a balcony above 4-5 floors around here I feel like I am going to be blown off, and it's a miserable experience. They also look UGLY. My city typically keeps them to a minimum, and even then most of them are the recessed kind and not the ones that stick out. So the fact that Toronto builds Miami-type skyscrapers in a Northern climate is baffling. FYI, I don't think they look good in Miami either. In fact, I would point to Miami as the ugliest big city in the US. At least I'm consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> PS Mississauga is my least favorite place I have visited on this entire planet, and that's really saying something.


you are going to find flaws in all the buildings no matter what. 
i agree, we have alot of copy paste going on in Toronto but saying there is not a single good Res in Toronto would be wrong. Toronto is going through a stage that NYC or CHI went through in 20s/30s. both were mass producing buildings back then. we only like to remember the good ones(empire, Chrysler, Rockefeller etc.) but if you look at the NYC and CHi there are alot of ugly buildings. same goes for Boston, Boston has some really nice buildings(tall ones) but the little ones are very ugly and ive visited Boston 3 to 4 times ive seen them myself.

i agree, hate balconies more than you. but its the building code in Toronto :bash:

where the hell on earth did sausage come from? we were talking about Toronto.


----------



## DZH22

^^^ 1. Aside from the curved wall, the L Tower's cladding is not up to snuff. It's like they can only afford 1 good side on their buildings.

2. The bottom 2/3 of Aura is one of the worst looking buildings I have seen in my entire life. The very top part looks cool, but I also wonder if I give it extra credit for looking so much better than the rest of it. Can't ignore that bottom 2/3.

3. What's so special about it? Just the fact that they built a token non-glass tower?

4. Again, the balconies aren't so good. The other sides are pretty cool.

Overall though, I wouldn't trade Millennium/1 Dalton for ANY of these examples. Not even close. Again, that's even with Millennium's open roof which INFURIATES me!


----------



## DZH22

ushahid said:


> i agree, we have alot of copy paste going on in Toronto but saying there is not a single good Res in Toronto would be wrong.


I didn't say that none of them are any good. I said that none of them turned out as good as the 2 examples I pointed to, even though from a residential tower standpoint Toronto has out-built Boston like a bajillion to 5 over the past 15-20 years. So out of the bajillion+5 between the two cities, Boston somehow ended up with the best 2.


----------



## ushahid

and someone said we dont have to talk about Toronto anymore. dude where are we going to talk about TO if not in Northamerica thread, Asia or Europe? anyways i guess we should all call it peace.


----------



## JuanPaulo

If you lived on a high-rise, you would want a balcony. Believe me. That aside, there are many ways to integrate balconies in a way that they compliment the facade. Just my two pennies worth.


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> If you lived on a high-rise, you would want a balcony. Believe me. That aside, there are many ways to integrate balconies in a way that they compliment the facade. Just my two pennies worth.


Maybe in Quito. Up here it's miserable. It's also very windy which is SCARY. I don't know the climate in Quito but in Boston you wouldn't want to be out on a balcony from at least November-March. So that's a minimum of 5 months where it's a worthless space. I have to think Toronto has at least as bad of a winter as we do.

I would be fine having a balcony as long as it's under 3-5 floors.


----------



## Taller Better

You wonder why people in residential buildings want balconies? Seriously? I live in a high rise with a balcony. I like fresh air, and I like to leave my door open to the balcony and walk out in the summer. I do not want to live in a hermetically sealed building with recirculated air simply to please skyscraper enthusiasts who prefer to see clean, unbroken lines when they look at photos of towers. 
Balconies are built for the people who live in the towers, not for people who sit in their armchair looking at skyline photos in other cities.
I get it that you really, really, really, really hated your visit to Toronto. You've gone on and on about it in the past. However, as this is dragging this thread off topic and forcing everyone to wade through your arguments I think it is time to get this thread back on topic, which is enjoying and discussing photos of North American skylines.

*So, to be clear, drop it, and let's get back on topic.* 

Thank you.


----------



## ushahid

it was a buildings code to include balconies. they recently changed some laws in Toronto so we should see less balconies in Toronto and some of the the new proposals have no balconies at all.


----------



## Taller Better

Okay, seriously guys we have gone through two pages discussing nothing other than Toronto. Let's drop it or this is going to go on and on. The thread is not about balconies in Toronto so please let us move past that particular discussion and move on. Any more continuation of it will be deleted. Thank you.


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> *So, to be clear, drop it, and let's get back on topic.*


Don't worry, I'll have something good for you soon enough. Toronto vs Chicago vs NYC. It will be more excitement than this thread can handle. I'll try to compile it tonight but just don't have infinite amounts of time. Nothing more on topic than that when the topic is "Best North American Skyline." The balcony discussion is pretty much irrelevant there.


----------



## lovecities888

Mexico City doesn't belong in the top 10 because the high rise buildings are spread out all over the place. It is not concentrated in one area like NYC, Chicago, SF, Toronto, and etc.


----------



## lovecities888

JuanPaulo said:


> *San Francisco, CA*
> 
> 
> San-Francisco-Aerials-84 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr
> 
> 
> San-Francisco-Aerials-16 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr
> 
> 
> San-Francisco-Marin Headlands-26 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


When it comes to combined setting and skyline, it is top 3 in North America for sure. They are going to build another 900 ft tall building and a 800 ft tall building. Would make the skyline look even better.


----------



## lovecities888

I love Toronto and have a lot of relatives living there but this post is becoming all about Toronto. Ugh! Lol! Bottom line is Toronto has the 3rd best skyline in North America and if you include the setting with the skyline it isn't top 3. It drops somewhere to the top 10. Your weather still sucks, ok? Lolololololol!!! I still love Toronto though.


----------



## DZH22

There is still one more big post but it's a fuller compare/contrast for Toronto, Chicago, and NYC. I'll probably put it up tonight.

In the meantime I think we should all chip in to help fund an extremely long vacation for lovecities888, in particular to a place without Wi-Fi.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, PA*


DSC_0035-HDR by J Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Nice shot of Philly... unusual angle, too. 



Now that we are back on track, and that all the dust and flying fur has settled, just a bit of mischievous fun to wrap up the endless Toronto/Chicago thing that has obsessed us this past week. This made me do a double take. It's from the movie Code 8, and they filmed it in Toronto, but exchanged the CN Tower with the Willis Tower. It really changes the skyline,
and really makes you realise how iconic the Willis (aka Sears) Tower is. So, the burning question is, is it Chiconto, or Torago?:










https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/etb697/where_in_toronto_is_this_this_is_a_snapshot_from/


----------



## DZH22

^^^What's the even taller building to the right of Willis? Did they say what city it was supposed to be in the movie?


----------



## Taller Better

Hmmm.. I thought it was Aura, but after thinking about it I think they have just photoshopped in one or more towers. Here is the location where they took the photo; in the middle of the Keating Channel, from Google 3D maps:
https://i.imgur.com/qej39T6.png
https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...0:0x0!8m2!3d43.6458166!4d-79.3561283?hl=en-CA

That is in the Portlands/ West Donlands area, which is being completely redeveloped with many projects including Google Sidewalk Labs, etc..
I don't know anything about the film; I've not seen it yet. I'm guessing it is supposed to be in Chicago, hence removing the CN Tower.
I just watched the trailer and it is supposed to be set in a place called "Lincoln City". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrX1JJ5dduA


----------



## DZH22

^^^Hmmmm.... Are you sure? I think I might see Aura peaking out to the right. Actually, it looks like they used Guangzhou's tallest building, plus replaced the CN Tower with Willis. That explains why it seems so tall. It's over 1700'/500m!


----------



## Taller Better

No, it's definitely not Aura; when I checked out the regular Google view I realised they had just photoshopped something in. Anyway, that made me do a doubletake this morning when I saw it. The first thing that jumped out was the Willis Tower.


----------



## DZH22

For those of you wondering, I strongly believe that this is the building they used in the photoshopped Toronto photo above. The actual building has a less pronounced top than the diagram.

Capture by David Z, on Flickr

Posting this small since it's not North American.

Guangzhou CTF Finance Centre by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

This kind of thing would actually make a good separate thread. I can tell you that in the movie "Knowing" they combined the Boston and Melbourne skylines, and it was glorious! Basically, we'd be talking either futuristic takes on real skylines, and/or when it's filmed in one city that is masquerading as another. (like Rumble in the Bronx, where Vancouver was NYC, except I don't know if they have any skyline hybrid shots)


----------



## Taller Better

Jeez it is a behemoth! :eek2:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, TX*


Dallas, Texas 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

It's not on fire, it's just cold. 


Edmonton










credit​


----------



## cubsfan

Comparing Chicago and Toronto is becoming the new trend on every forum pertaining to cities. It's like comparing Paris to Manchester. NY is more appropo being each nation's largest and most international city but we know why those aren't made. 

For a little context, Chicago throughout most of it's history has put policies and practices in place to limit height, density and scale. No city has a more convoluted and antiquated process. Chicago's leaders took a very anti-New York mindset and modeled the city much differently. 150' then 300' height limits stood for almost 60 years and our housing regulations didn't allow for mid/high-rise residential. Public panic won out during our most explosive periods like what Toronto is experiencing and control of the city's strcutural landscape was placed almost solely in the hands of Alderman who control huge areas.

Imagine the skinny skyscrapers of Billionaire's Row or Hudson Yards never coming to fruition or all of it being reduced to unrecognizeable proportions all because one man opposed it. I don't know of any place with a skyline of this magnitude that deals with this phenomena. An Alderman can axe a proposal because he doesn't like the uses, materials, design, colors, etc. etc...Literally any arbitrary reason they feel validates their dissaproval can see a billion dollar investment die on arrival. 

Policy shifts that would have elevated and further urbanized our core drastically when we had the opportunities to enact them like investing in an extensive subway network, mandating underground parking, lessning setback requirements, encouraging density and height, etc. etc. have all had the opposite approach taken. Throughout most of Chicago's history the public and officials have utilized every tactic imaginable to keep the city as unimposing, underdeveloped, green, breathable, spreadout and managable as reasonbly possible. 

Lucas Museum, Obama Presidential Libray, 1000M, Lincoln Yards etc. are all wonderful examples of how contemptuous towards forward-thinking developments the city can be and usually is. Super-talls are swatted down without a reason being necessary and developers' only recourse is to lose money tied up in litigation for years and are rarely ever successful. 

I don't know how you can compare this climate to a place that allows skyscraper nodes to stand next to Mc'mansions in suburbs. There will never be a Chicago equivalent to Missasagua, these types of nodes would also be dead on arrival in Chicago's inner ring neighborhoods let alone it's suburbs. 700'ers in Wicker Park and Bucktown will never be a thing. There are two radically different realities here when you compare these cities. Hyde Park or the North Shore struggles to build 300' buildings, even that causes widepsread outcry. Chicago is also never going to allow over-building and wild speculation like we see in NY and Miami either which is responsible for many buildings that Chicago wil not partake in. 

If Chicago would get out of it's own way and actually incentivize increasing density, height and innovative design rather than penalizing it perhaps we'd be doing numbers similiar if not beyond Toronto. I say Chicago's core is nothing short of a miracle given the actual underwhelming, 'Keep Chicago Quaint' approach we have taken towards development throughout our history. We could have given rise to a truly worthy rival of NY with different priorities and ambitions. Anyways, Toronto is obviously much more lienent with development and pro density, this is why comparing cities in different countries with one wanting to become a global hub and the other extorting developers for every extra square foot they add to a project above "as-of-right" is futile. These are two polar opposite playing fields.


----------



## DZH22

^^^Thank you for the Chicago background above. It's interesting the way each city deals with the development process. In my own city, the zoning is arbitrarily low so that every tall building needs to seek a (major) variance. This lets numerous parties to extract their pounds of flesh before something is ultimately allowed (or not allowed).


----------



## DZH22

Part 1 - Splitting posts due to large sizes.

Ok, here is my current take on the overall Toronto vs Chicago (vs NYC) battle for supremacy. Obviously, Toronto is outbuilding Chicago, has been for a while, and will probably continue to do so for the foreseeable future. I think it's already well ahead at the 100m mark, is substantially closing the gap on 200m, and is slowly but surely making up ground in the 150m/500' category. So, once these numbers become more comparable, what is needed to overtake the cities in front of it?

I am going to start with the 1 obstacle that Toronto cannot change, which is the still-standing historical skylines of each city. Obviously, these towers from the 1930's and earlier are typically held in extremely high esteem, as they should be. It's the reason why a skyline like Detroit is typically ranked well above what its raw numbers would indicate. Everybody will weight these differently, but just matching highrise/skyscraper totals is not going to overcome these differences. So Toronto is going to need an, if not overwhelming, at least obvious win across a multitude of categories.

Here are the diagrams from each city, pre 1940. All diagrams from here on out are screen shots from skyscraperpage, sorted by "official" height.

We'll start with Toronto:

Toronto_old_1 by David Z, on Flickr

And can't forget...

Toronto_old_2 by David Z, on Flickr


This is a perfectly respectable amount for an average Top 10 North American city. However, now that it has stepped out of "average Top 10" into the upper echelon, it gets compared against that upper echelon. Let's see Chicago next.

Chicaco_old_1 by David Z, on Flickr

Chicago_old_2 by David Z, on Flickr


Last but the opposite of least, NYC. This one isn't even fair...

New York_old_1 by David Z, on Flickr

New York_old_2 by David Z, on Flickr

New York_old_3 by David Z, on Flickr


In raw numbers, each city has the following amount of tall buildings from pre 1940 that are still standing.

Toronto:
500'+ -- 0
400'+ -- 2
100m (328')+ -- 3

Chicago:
500'+ -- 12
400'+ -- 21
100m+ -- 30

New York City:
500'+ -- 42
400'+ -- 79
100m+ -- 132

This I think is a key hurdle for Toronto to overcome, and obviously it cannot build more pre-1940's buildings today. Each person will view this differently of course, but IMO Toronto needs a more overwhelming response to compensate than merely eclipsing Chicago at the 100m/150m/200m metrics. If current trends hold I think it has a real shot of doing so within approximately 15 more years. 

However, there is 1 more obvious roadblock in the way than merely winning at the above categories. Coming soon... (literally right after this but I have to write it all up)


----------



## Niftbox

lovecities888 said:


> When it comes to NYC Vs Chicago Vs Toronto's skyline, Toronto comes in 3rd. The end. Lol!


I will concede that Toronto is 3rd place at night when the glass towers and overwhelming shade of blue are all but invisible.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

"This I think is a key hurdle for Toronto to overcome" 

Actually, that is of very little consequence for Toronto vs Chicago in terms of skyline. Unlike NY whose historic stock is still highly visible in the skyline, in Toronto and Chicago most of these buildings are barely visible in skyline views. For them it's mostly a street level / downtown grandeur issue.

The major issues for Toronto to overcome in terms of skyline are the raw numbers (height/quantity) and the aesthetics (style/quality) of the buildings actually visible in the skyline.


----------



## Niftbox

Abhishek901 said:


> He probably googled LA skyline and posted the first picture he saw. He didn't deliberately search for an old photo. The point he was conveying can still be discussed with this picture. I am pretty sure the new towers weren't built at the expense of the older towers. These buildings still exist today, don't they?
> 
> Calling this a pathetic tactic sounds like you are insecure about something. Especially when that picture doesn't look crappy. Old, for sure, but not crappy. On the contrary, I find that picture beautiful and the colours are great. You could have said pathetic tactic had he posted pictures of Skid Row but he didn't.


If you google Los Angeles skyline you can't even find that picture, he obviously used some search paramaters somewhere around the 1990s very early 2000s because that's how old that picture of LA was.


Old LA skyline from early 2000s similar to the time frame of the image Better Taller posted:









2019 LA skyline:









It's far denser and nearly twice as wide as it was as viewed from Griffith Observatory. (This picture doesn't include the full width)


----------



## DZH22

Part 2

Ok now that I have mentioned the key roadblock that cannot be changed (historical standing skylines), I will point to the data that CAN be changed. Not only can it be changed, but it MUST be changed in order for these cities to shift places. 

Below, you will find the Top 12 tallest buildings built, and then Top 12 tallest U/C for each of the 3 cities. I actually would have liked to fit a slightly larger amount, but the humongous podiums on some of the otherwise thin Toronto towers took up too much space!

We'll start with Toronto. First built:

Toronto_top 12_built by David Z, on Flickr

Then U/C:

Toronto_top 12_construction by David Z, on Flickr


Now for Chicago, Built:

Chicago_top 12_built by David Z, on Flickr

Chicago U/C

Chicago_top 12_construction by David Z, on Flickr


Finally, the top 12 tallest NYC buildings, built

New York_top 12_built by David Z, on Flickr

U/C

New York_top 12_construction by David Z, on Flickr


Let's face it, the NYC skyline, with already by far the best historical fabric, is now hopping on a rocketship and blasting into the stratosphere. The gap between #1 and the rest continues to widen. I don't know how to compete with that.

From a top level perspective, what I see are 5 supertalls in Chicago that Toronto has no answer for beyond the CN Tower. I would say that the CN Tower certainly offsets 1 of those, but not Willis. There is just something to be said for actually seeing 100+ floors of office, compared to seeing a nearly featureless concrete stack which is the majority of CN Tower's height. I have seen them both in person and definitely think Willis was more impressive. I guess if you want to offset Willis with it you can do so, but I just don't quite agree on that front.

That still leaves 4 supertalls with roof heights over 1100' to contend with. Until Toronto can at least offset Chicago's firepower at the very top level, I think it will be stuck in 3rd place. I know Chicago has plans for another 1400' as well, but as pointed out above the Alderman could single-handedly kill it.

I also notice that while Chicago is currently building a few of the tallest buildings between them, Toronto is continuing to outpace Chicago below those very top levels. This is why I think that by the time it offsets Chicago's peak height, the rest of it will be enough to tip the scales to Toronto. 

I have checked the proposals and see a handful of (barely) supertalls on there. It isn't quite enough yet, but I think the Mirvish+Gehry is one of those buildings in particular that can offset Chicago's 4th or 5th tallest. Is that supposed to happen soon, and what are the chances of getting 350-400m+ buildings in the future? Those are the missing link.

These are just my humble musings, but I hope it is thought-provoking and that the data/diagrams are of interest.


----------



## Abhishek901

In Toronto, there is one supertall already under construction and has reached ground level. It's 309 meters tall. Another one I believe is undergoing site prep. Than one is 306 meters tall.


----------



## DZH22

I don't understand what the heck keeps happening to my posts here. I have it saved so I'll try to sort it out. They just keep shifting around, and Part 1 turns into Part 2 and vice versa. It's driving me nuts! Edit: My above post should now be Part 2 hopefully.


----------



## DZH22

Abhishek901 said:


> In Toronto, there is one supertall already under construction and has reached ground level. It's 309 meters tall. Another one I believe is undergoing site prep. Than one is 306 meters tall.


"The One" is listed as being on-hold in the skyscraperpage diagrams. If this is incorrect somebody should alert the mod over there at this link:
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## Niftbox

DZH22 good post, hopefully this tames those wild T- boosters at bay for a day or two.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I can't even recall anyone from Toronto actually ranking it ahead of NY or Chicago. The few people who did were from other places. It's fine to offer criticism or have a difference of opinion but it's important to avoid actually making things up.


----------



## You are to blame

DZH22 said:


> "The One" is listed as being on-hold in the skyscraperpage diagrams. If this is incorrect somebody should alert the mod over there at this link:
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29


it was put on-hold for a month by the city because they didn't have the permits to go beyond street-level. Construction will resume in February however. It happened right before all the Toronto v Chicago debates threads started so many people outside Toronto don't even know that the tallest building its first supertall


----------



## DZH22

Nouvellecosse said:


> I can't even recall anyone from Toronto actually ranking it ahead of NY or Chicago. The few people who did were from other places. It's fine to offer criticism or have a difference of opinion but it's important to avoid actually making things up.


What post are you responding to here?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Interesting posts, DZH22. I had expected you to argue about Toronto's lack of historical structures, and that is a valid point.

However, I would like to point out that I am ranking these skylines aesthetically, not empirically. I put what I think is more pleasing to the eye first, and currently that means Toronto is at around the same level as New York. Sure, New York has more, but NY is messier. Old and new skyscrapers, scattered all over the place, with a backdrop or foreground of substance-less superthins. Meanwhile, Toronto is an organized skyline extending away from Lake Ontario, with several different clusters that are only slightly disconnected.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

DZH22 said:


> What post are you responding to here?


The one directly above mine, inventing the story of "wild Toronto boosters" who will be "tamed" after someone refuted the argument that they haven't even been making.


----------



## DZH22

A Chicagoan said:


> However, I would like to point out that I am ranking these skylines aesthetically, not empirically. I put what I think is more pleasing to the eye first, and currently that means Toronto is at around the same level as New York....


You have an odd opinion for sure, but notice that I am trying to rank it based on the "majority" and not the outliers. That majority can be as low as 51%. I believe that the majority of people, both here (ie skyscraper fans) and just casual observers, would still rank NYC > Chicago > Toronto in 2020. I also believe that there is a likelihood for that 51% to side with Toronto in as little as 10 years, and definitely within 30 on the upper end. I do not see that 51% ever siding with Toronto over NYC, or even Chicago over NYC at this point and with the current trajectories of each city.


----------



## Niftbox

A Chicagoan said:


> Interesting posts, DZH22. I had expected you to argue about Toronto's lack of historical structures, and that is a valid point.
> 
> However, I would like to point out that I am ranking these skylines aesthetically, not empirically. I put what I think is more pleasing to the eye first, and currently that means Toronto is at around the same level as New York. Sure, New York has more, but NY is messier. Old and new skyscrapers, scattered all over the place, with a backdrop or foreground of substance-less superthins. Meanwhile, Toronto is an organized skyline extending away from Lake Ontario, with several different clusters that are only slightly disconnected.


Your 'organized' skyline of Toronto is full of repetition and color tone, and a 'messy' skyline such as NYC doesn't suffer from the plateau (tabletop) effect with little varying in height which I believe enhances a skyline. New York City just feels alive, we can agree to disagree on what's better for a skyline, that's why this forum exists. I'll stick to my original post that Miami and Toronto have the most in common.


----------



## Niftbox

Nouvellecosse said:


> The one directly above mine, inventing the story of "wild Toronto boosters" who will be "tamed" after someone refuted the argument that they haven't even been making.


Hey I didn't invent that, City-Data has plenty of threads especially the City vs City sub forum with Torontonians city-boosting and people calling them out.


----------



## isaidso

cubsfan said:


> Comparing Chicago and Toronto is becoming the new trend on every forum pertaining to cities. *It's like comparing Paris to Manchester.* NY is more appropo being each nation's largest and most international city but we know why those aren't made.
> 
> For a little context, Chicago throughout most of it's history has put policies and practices in place to limit height, density and scale. No city has a more convoluted and antiquated process. Chicago's leaders took a very anti-New York mindset and modeled the city much differently. 150' then 300' height limits stood for almost 60 years and our housing regulations didn't allow for mid/high-rise residential. Public panic won out during our most explosive periods like what Toronto is experiencing and control of the city's strcutural landscape was placed almost solely in the hands of Alderman who control huge areas.
> 
> Imagine the skinny skyscrapers of Billionaire's Row or Hudson Yards never coming to fruition or all of it being reduced to unrecognizeable proportions all because one man opposed it. I don't know of any place with a skyline of this magnitude that deals with this phenomena. An Alderman can axe a proposal because he doesn't like the uses, materials, design, colors, etc. etc...Literally any arbitrary reason they feel validates their dissaproval can see a billion dollar investment die on arrival.
> 
> Policy shifts that would have elevated and further urbanized our core drastically when we had the opportunities to enact them like investing in an extensive subway network, mandating underground parking, lessning setback requirements, encouraging density and height, etc. etc. have all had the opposite approach taken. Throughout most of Chicago's history the public and officials have utilized every tactic imaginable to keep the city as unimposing, underdeveloped, green, breathable, spreadout and managable as reasonbly possible.
> 
> Lucas Museum, Obama Presidential Libray, 1000M, Lincoln Yards etc. are all wonderful examples of how contemptuous towards forward-thinking developments the city can be and usually is. Super-talls are swatted down without a reason being necessary and developers' only recourse is to lose money tied up in litigation for years and are rarely ever successful.
> 
> I don't know how you can compare this climate to a place that allows skyscraper nodes to stand next to Mc'mansions in suburbs. There will never be a Chicago equivalent to Missasagua, these types of nodes would also be dead on arrival in Chicago's inner ring neighborhoods let alone it's suburbs. 700'ers in Wicker Park and Bucktown will never be a thing. There are two radically different realities here when you compare these cities. Hyde Park or the North Shore struggles to build 300' buildings, even that causes widepsread outcry. Chicago is also never going to allow over-building and wild speculation like we see in NY and Miami either which is responsible for many buildings that Chicago wil not partake in.
> 
> If Chicago would get out of it's own way and actually incentivize increasing density, height and innovative design rather than penalizing it *perhaps we'd be doing numbers similiar if not beyond Toronto.* I say Chicago's core is nothing short of a miracle given the actual underwhelming, 'Keep Chicago Quaint' approach we have taken towards development throughout our history. We could have given rise to a truly worthy rival of NY with different priorities and ambitions. Anyways, Toronto is obviously much more lienent with development and pro density, this is why comparing cities in different countries with *one wanting to become a global hub* and the other extorting developers for every extra square foot they add to a project above "as-of-right" is futile. These are two polar opposite playing fields.


Overall a great post but you could have done without the 3 bits I highlighted. Paris vs Manchester? Which one is Toronto supposed to be?

The second highlighted bit isn't as bad as the first but off the mark too. Toronto has incredibly powerful fundamentals fueling its growth. Fixing Chicago's obstacles to development is needed but that's not why Chicago has so much less construction. Thirdly, Toronto is a global hub already just not one on par with New York.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

A Chicagoan said:


> Interesting posts, DZH22. I had expected you to argue about Toronto's lack of historical structures, and that is a valid point.
> 
> However, I would like to point out that I am ranking these skylines aesthetically, not empirically. I put what I think is more pleasing to the eye first, and currently that means Toronto is at around the same level as New York. Sure, New York has more, but NY is messier. Old and new skyscrapers, scattered all over the place, with a backdrop or foreground of substance-less superthins. Meanwhile, Toronto is an organized skyline extending away from Lake Ontario, with several different clusters that are only slightly disconnected.


That's really where the ranking by chart concepts falls apart - especially when it comes to the smaller historic structures. I mean, I often hear the argument that a more attractive setting should be considered when assessing a skyline with some people disagreeing based on the argument that a skyline is man-made and the natural scenery isn't. But at least there is some validity to idea because a natural setting actually changes the appearance of a skyline, sometimes framing it, elevating it, affecting its lighting, etc. But when it comes to buildings that can't even be seen in the skyline such as the majority of the historic highrises in Chicago and Toronto, there's simply no argument there. A building doesn't improve a skyline if it isn't even in the skyline which is what happens when a smaller building is surrounded and obscured by taller buildings.

Many people were upset then the historic Royal York hotel in Toronto was blocked from skyline views by the developments of the current boom as it was one of - if not the only - historic highrise readily visible in the skyline. Meanwhile in Chicago, the only highrises from that diagram that I recall seeing in skyline views are the Palmolive building in views from the north, and the Board of Trade and Metropolitan Tower from the classic lake view. I'm sure there are more that can be spotted if you squint the right way and find the right angle, but out of the hundreds of skyline views I've seen of Chicago, those are the ones that stood out. 

There are also some shorter historic buildings along the same section of Michigan Ave as the Metropolitan tower that can be seen in some skyline photos - particularly those taken from Millenium Park. I'm not sure if any are tall enough to be featured in that chart but they have more of an effect on the skyline those most of the ones featured.


----------



## Niftbox

I have nothing against city boosting if it means getting the word out for an undeserving city, but when everyone and their nanny already knows how many buildings Toronto has and is building there's no need to keep 'reminding' people. 

Toronto wins this topic by sheer mentions alone.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Who gets to decide what city is and isn't deserving? You? What if they think their city is deserving to have pictures posted of it?



Niftbox said:


> Hey I didn't invent that, City-Data has plenty of threads especially the City vs City sub forum with Torontonians city-boosting and people calling them out.


Obviously I can't comment on a forum I don't visit, but that has nothing to do with people here who aren't doing that. I guess that was a post you intended for that site and just got your tabs mixed up? :hmm:


----------



## isaidso

Endless trash talking? I sense some 'newbie' is not going to last very long on SSC. :hmm:


----------



## isaidso

Here's a probably futile effort to get this thread back on course. 


*Niagara Falls*


Skyline-4 by Cory Seamer, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

DZH22 said:


> You have an odd opinion for sure, but notice that I am trying to rank it based on the "majority" and not the outliers. That majority can be as low as 51%. I believe that the majority of people, both here (ie skyscraper fans) and just casual observers, would still rank NYC > Chicago > Toronto in 2020. I also believe that there is a likelihood for that 51% to side with Toronto in as little as 10 years, and definitely within 30 on the upper end. I do not see that 51% ever siding with Toronto over NYC, or even Chicago over NYC at this point and with the current trajectories of each city.


Well thank you for all of your time, hard work, and thought. I know I can be critical at times and disagree but it isn't because I don't appreciate your input!


----------



## Niftbox

Edited by Taller Better

Deleted.


----------



## isaidso

Niftbox said:


> Look, if you think what I'm posting is a ban-able offense then you are clearly too used to not having your opinions challenged. hno:
> 
> I haven't called anyone names, no verbal attacks, and I haven't singled anyone out.


I encourage differing opinions but do it in a more respectful manner. You've only had 15 posts and the vast majority of them have involved slagging
someone, crapping on some place, or complaining. I've also been on here a long time. Trust me, you're not off to a good start. 


*
Etobicoke across the bay, Mississauga in the distance*


Toronto Air Show 2019 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ It's not flashy but Tour CIBC is one of my favourite skyscrapers anywhere. It has wonderful proportions and has stood the test of time; it's 58 years old! Montreal is never in the global skyline conversation today, but it was at the forefront of skyscraper construction in the early 1960s. For a few short years Montreal actually had taller buildings than Chicago. Hard to believe today.



A Chicagoan said:


> *Montreal* is starting to get canyons


It's wonderful seeing Montreal growing smartly again. They were solidly in the top 10 back in the day but have dropped off considerably over the decades. Regarding canyons, Montreal's always had them but they tended to be bounded with 50-100m buildings. They're now developing ones bounded by 100-200m buildings like is occurring on Boulevard Rene-Levesque. It might develop into Montreal's most impressive one. Its biggest drawback is that the road isn't straight so the canyon effect is reduced.

*A typical Montreal canyon is on this scale*









https://www.instagram.com/p/B7oKYDjH97H/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B6wOl_njb2_/

*It's not there yet but it could end being quite an impressive canyon 10-15 years from now*








Taller said:


> ^^ What a photo.. NYC was the place that got me interested in skylines so many years ago, and it still is breathtaking to this very day. The variety of architectural styles is overwhelming.


Same. When a kid it was the city that sprang to mind immediately when someone said 'skyline'. The Chrysler Buildings, Empire State Building, and numerous others were deeply imprinted in people's minds thanks, to a large degree, to films like King Kong. 

Perhaps its fame varies somewhat depending on where in the world one was raised but in the West it's omnipresent in the popular culture. When I visited for the first time it felt like I'd been there before even though I hadn't.


----------



## isaidso

jetmty1 said:


> Monterrey MX


I wanted to thank you for all the Mexico photos you post. We don't have many posters from there so it's much appreciated. Monterrey has been a revelation.


----------



## MarshallKnight

isaidso said:


> I wanted to thank you for all the Mexico photos you post. We don't have many posters from there so it's much appreciated. Monterrey has been a revelation.




Seconded! I had no idea Monterrey had such an excellent skyline, but thanks to this thread it’s a strong contender for my personal top 10 (it’s near the top in the “natural splendor” category).


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


My City by Mabe, on Flickr


DSC_2692 by Javier Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*
Los Angeles Skyline from Griffith Observatory by Simon B, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I always think that is LA's weakest viewpoint :-/


----------



## lovecities888

If you were to rank it by skyline+setting, my top 5 would be: 1. NYC 2. Vancouver 3. SF 4. Miami 5. Seattle


----------



## A Chicagoan

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I always think that is LA's weakest viewpoint :-/


Yeah, you can really tell how spread out the skyline actually is. On the other hand, I think it's cool to see LA as just a line of skyscrapers.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I always think that is LA's weakest viewpoint :-/


That makes it look like a metro area of 3 or 4 million rather than 14 million.


----------



## You are to blame

Nouvellecosse said:


> That makes it look like a metro area of 3 or 4 million rather than 14 million.


More like 1 to 2 because Vancouver and Calgary have much better skylines at 1.3 and 2.5 million


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> I wanted to thank you for all the Mexico photos you post. We don't have many posters from there so it's much appreciated. Monterrey has been a revelation.





MarshallKnight said:


> Seconded! I had no idea Monterrey had such an excellent skyline, but thanks to this thread it’s a strong contender for my personal top 10 (it’s near the top in the “natural splendor” category).


I honestly don't know what to think of Monterrey. On one hand, it has some very tall and impressive buildings and the setting is amazing. But on the other hand, the layout makes it look more like a dense suburb with some random tall buildings rather than a city centre. Kind of like Burnaby BC on steroids. The skyline doesn't seem dense or well organized (or organized at all for that matter... haphazard might be a better word) and I'm not sure about some of the architecture. At this point I neither like nor dislike it. Maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jacksonville, FL*


IMG_0067 by Declan Franklin - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Nouvellecosse said:


> That makes it look like a metro area of 3 or 4 million rather than 14 million.


Actually, the whole LA region has over 18 million with the 5 counties.


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> I honestly don't know what to think of Monterrey. On one hand, it has some very tall and impressive buildings and the setting is amazing. But on the other hand, the layout makes it look more like a dense suburb with some random tall buildings rather than a city centre. Kind of like Burnaby BC on steroids. The skyline doesn't seem dense or well organized (or organized at all for that matter... haphazard might be a better word) and I'm not sure about some of the architecture. At this point I neither like nor dislike it. Maybe it'll grow on me.





MarshallKnight said:


> Seconded! I had no idea Monterrey had such an excellent skyline, but thanks to this thread it’s a strong contender for my personal top 10 (it’s near the top in the “natural splendor” category).


The setting is fabulous and I'm impressed with some of those skyscrapers. It's a much better skyline than I anticipated. That said, it could do with a strong cluster and infill. Mexican skylines tend to have buildings scattered about randomly. Perhaps I'm biased but I prefer how Canadian/US skylines are organized.


----------



## Skyflan28

Mexico city


----------



## Skyflan28

isaidso said:


> The setting is fabulous and I'm impressed with some of those skyscrapers. It's a much better skyline than I anticipated. That said, it could do with a strong cluster and infill. Mexican skylines tend to have buildings scattered about randomly. _*Perhaps I'm biased but I prefer how Canadian/US skylines are organized*_.


Not biased at all, we mexican fans of skyscrapers share the same sentimient haha

One of the big local developers does have some grand plans for the financial district which I think will provide enough infill for the city to have a properly strong cluster in the near future

Renders









Weirdly enough there's no render that shows the two projects at the same time but this scale model shows both along with the existing buildings in the area










There's almost 1 km separating the two existing mini-clusters so these projects will improve the skylline a lot. Some of the buildings are already under construction too. Here's hoping everything goes according to plan.


----------



## mteregdl

Nouvellecosse said:


> I honestly don't know what to think of Monterrey. On one hand, it has some very tall and impressive buildings and the setting is amazing. But on the other hand, *the layout makes it look more like a dense suburb with some random tall buildings rather than a city centre.* Kind of like Burnaby BC on steroids. The skyline doesn't seem dense or well organized (or organized at all for that matter... haphazard might be a better word) and I'm not sure about some of the architecture. At this point I neither like nor dislike it. Maybe it'll grow on me.


That's because it is not the center of the city. The place with the most buildings in those photos is actually a suburb called Valle Oriente in the municipality of San Pedro Garza García.

The Monterrey city center is the cluster in the left of this photo and well, it has only 1 relevant building. That will change shortly but for now thats how it looks.


----------



## mteregdl

Skyflan28 said:


> Not biased at all, we mexican fans of skyscrapers share the same sentimient haha
> 
> One of the big local developers does have some grand plans for the financial district which I think will provide enough infill for the city to have a properly strong cluster in the near future
> 
> Renders
> 
> *Weirdly enough there's no render that shows the two projects at the same time* but this scale model shows both along with the existing buildings in the area
> 
> There's almost 1 km separating the two existing mini-clusters so these projects will improve the skylline a lot. Some of the buildings are already under construction too. Here's hoping everything goes according to plan.



Hold my beer...


----------



## streetscapeer

Miami and Sunny Isles Beach 



Miami Beach & Miami from the air by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Niners and Chiefs down in Miami. Can't wait. I'm a Niners fan.


----------



## lovecities888

Miami has one of the top 10 skylines for sure in North America and getting excited for the Super Bowl. Miami Skyline by Charlie Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ For somebody who indiscriminately hates balconies, I find it hard to believe that you think Miami is in NA's top 10 :lol:


----------



## lovecities888

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ For somebody who indiscriminately hates balconies, I find it hard to believe that you think Miami is in NA's top 10 :lol:


Did I ever mention anything about balconies? Lol! Anyway, I have rated Miami in the top 10 in NA and 4th best in America.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


Visiting the Getty by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


Seeing Snow in SoCal by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

Man, can't wait til LA fills that gap in with those new towers, will redefine it, you can also see the red crane on the left of the cluster, that's going to be The Grand by Frank Gehry.


----------



## itom 987

Mexico City looks similar to Tokyo from the air.


----------



## PsyLock

LA looks great or maybe that's just one of the more flattering angle. Either way, I think most people tend to forget that LA has two main clusters and both have lots of projects going up.


----------



## Dallaz

*Dallas*


----------



## Niftbox

PsyLock said:


> LA looks great or maybe that's just one of the more flattering angle. Either way, I think most people tend to forget that LA has two main clusters and both have lots of projects going up.


Three clusters if you count South Park which is technically isolated from the main Bunker Hill skyline, minding the gap I mentioned in my previous post that should start to be filled in the coming years. You see LA has a disadvantage, a very prominent skyline where the already tall buildings are also on top of a hill, this makes the large amount of 20-25 story buildings (which are not on the hill) invisible in the skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Birmingham, AL*


Trekking Down South by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


Steel City's Concrete Jungle by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


Ending a Day in Magic City by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

Niftbox said:


> Three clusters if you count South Park which is technically isolated from the main Bunker Hill skyline, minding the gap I mentioned in my previous post that should start to be filled in the coming years.


I wouldn't consider South Park a separate cluster. The gap you're talking about is only a couple blocks wide; you can't even tell there is one from many angles. If those Herzog & de Meuron twin towers in the Arts District ever see the light of day, that might be a different story, since 6th and Alameda is at least a mile from the nearest DTLA skyscraper.

But LA's various "centers" are starting to proliferate. In particular, Hollywood and Koretown/Wilshire Center have a ton of development going on. Neither neighborhood has spawned anything truly tall as of yet, but it's just a matter of time. In particular, I'm looking forward to Hollywood Center (aka the Capitol Records towers) finally giving Hollywood a true focal point. And looking beyond the 2025 timeframe, we should keep an eye on developments around the forthcoming D Line stations along Wilshire, as well as the elimination of the FAA height cap for Century City once Santa Monica airport closes in 2028. LA might eventually look pretty reminiscent of Toronto, with a big core in DTLA, another genuinely tall cluster in Century City/Westwood, and a Yonge-esque string of towers along the ~10 miles in between.

(Dare to dream, at least)


----------



## Taller Better

Cool... very happy to see Birmingham, Alabama. I don't know if I have ever seen their skyline!


----------



## jetmty1

More of that nothing, south of the border: (lovecities888)


----------



## elliot

Nouvellecosse said:


> Well you can certainly say that again!
> 
> Thanks you.


Hey thanks for noticing... made my typing worth the effort ;-)

TV Commercial: at a measly 900 feet, don't miss Scotia Plaza if you visit T.O. 30 years later still a sublime example of skyscraper build near-perfection. 
Maybe due to be ripped off by myriad booming cities ;-)


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Panoramica Miami by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guatemala City, Guatemala*


Guatemala City by Víctor Bran, on Flickr


Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, on Flickr


Paisaje Urbano by Jose Manuel del Busto, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

Hey JuanPaulo I left you a PM, I improved your avatar 

Also those buildings in Monterrey look like cacti sprouting up in the desert in the last shot! 

And Taller, Better I too never realized Birmingham had such a good skyline for a small city! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Thank you, Niftbox! kay:


*Calgary, AB*


Calgary Skyline by Redroom Studios, on Flickr


Downtown Calgary by Bailey Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ You are a true lover of skylines; you post all sorts from all over! kay:


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Franciso*









@san_francisco_live


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Thank you, Niftbox! kay:
> 
> 
> *Calgary, AB*
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Calgary by Bailey Parsons, on Flickr


The colour of the water in the Bow River is an indication of the turquoise you'll find just west of the city in Banff National Park.


----------



## ushahid

Toronto SouthCore
https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2020/02/skyline-view-roundhouse-park


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hudson11 said:


> *Miami*
> 
> 
> Panoramica Miami by Victor, on Flickr


Will be there next month.  The beach looks great in the photo.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Charlotte, NC*


Skyline and clouds by McMannis Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Lots of cranes. I count 7! :cheers:


----------



## TM_Germany

^^ I still wonder how/why American construction techniques seem to utilize so few cranes. I mean, here you can see 7 cranes for just two high-rises.



the man from k-town said:


> cam von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin


----------



## Yellow Fever

TM_Germany said:


> ^^ I still wonder how/why American construction techniques seem to utilize so few cranes. I mean, here you can see 7 cranes for just two high-rises.


I'm surprised they haven't hit each other yet. 

In NA, its usually one crane per tower unless it is a huge complex with many towers and shopping mall together.


----------



## lovecities888

Yellow Fever said:


> Will be there next month.  The beach looks great in the photo.


Great photo. Miami should host the Super Bowl every few years. I'm still pissed at my Niners blowing the game. Having a hard day. Ugh!


----------



## TM_Germany

^^ cranes are extremely common in large numbers in Europe, even for single family homes. How do American construction sites compensate for the relative lack of lifting capacity?


----------



## DZH22

Lots of buildings in Boston are built with 2 cranes. We sure like our buildings fat!

Case in point

IMG_0006 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

lovecities888 said:


> I'm still pissed at my Niners blowing the game. Having a hard day. Ugh!


I cheered for the 49ers as well since I have many relatives live in the Bay area, it was a good game tho. The bottom line is the better team won and I think KC has a stronger team than SF.


----------



## ushahid

DZH22 said:


> Lots of buildings in Boston are built with 2 cranes. We sure like our buildings fat!
> 
> Case in point
> 
> IMG_0006 by David Z, on Flickr



in NorthAmerica they use 1 or 2 cranes per tower thats the maximum number of cranes per tower ive ever seen. offices can have 3 sometimes. the most ive ever seen for a project in Toronto is 9 or 10?, thats for "The Well". there are 7 buildings in the project.

pic by RedMars
https://toronto.skyrisecities.com/f...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-163


----------



## PsyLock

JuanPaulo said:


> *Charlotte, NC*
> 
> 
> Skyline and clouds by McMannis Photographic, on Flickr


If Charlotte gets denser, it might be a contender for the best skyline in the southeast.


----------



## PsyLock

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Thank you, Niftbox! kay:
> 
> 
> *Calgary, AB*
> 
> 
> Calgary Skyline by Redroom Studios, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Downtown Calgary by Bailey Parsons, on Flickr


Calgary is gorgeous and so underappreciated. It's top 2 on my Canadian list.


----------



## Niftbox

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Thank you, Niftbox! kay:


Yup, no more white box surrounding your avatar! :cheers:



PsyLock said:


> Calgary is gorgeous and so underappreciated. It's top 2 on my Canadian list.


Yep IMO has the best architecture for a Canadian city, I now change my mind, it's my FAVORITE Canadian skyline!! Replacing Edmonton.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Burnaby, BC*


Wisps by Kevin Boyd, on Flickr


Unit 3301 7088 18th Avenue, Burnaby-39 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice find! For the people who are not familiar with metro Vancouver, the top one is Brentwood and the bottom one is Metrotown, both in the city of Burnaby but about 5 km apart.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Does anybody think Burnaby has the potential to overthrow downtown Vancouver in terms of skyline? I mean, it seems like they do not have all the draconian height limits that the city center has.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Only the city of Vancouver has the height limit and technically its only limited to downtown for its dumbest view clone restriction and anywhere outside of downtown supposed to be freed to have supertalls if they want but due to the Vancouver city council does have a very severe heightophopic to anything more than 10 stories tall, so I highly doubt Vancouver would ever have a real skyscrapers in our life time. On the other hand cities like Burnaby and Surrey have very big chance to have some true skyscrapers, in fact a 216m tower is under construction in Brentwood, another 220m tower is proposed in Metrotown, a huge project is also planing in Lougheed Centre which is also in Burnaby with towers up to over 80 stories tall. In Surrey the city has just rejected an office tower proposal recently and the reason is, you won't believe it, the proposed tower is too short. Lol

To answer your question, both Burnaby and Surrey certainly can over take Vancouver as the main skyline cluster in the metro region in the future but of course it would take a very long time but the height wise, there is no problem to both cities.


----------



## lovecities888

Yellow Fever said:


> I cheered for the 49ers as well since I have many relatives live in the Bay area, it was a good game tho. The bottom line is the better team won and I think KC has a stronger team than SF.


When it comes to overall talent on paper, the 49ers are the better team. It is just that they choked in the 4th quarter and the Mahomes and the Chiefs took advantage of it.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Yellow Fever said:


> Only the city of Vancouver has the height limit and technically its only limited to downtown for its dumbest view clone restriction and anywhere outside of downtown supposed to be freed to have supertalls if they want but due to the Vancouver city council does have a very severe heightophopic to anything more than 10 stories tall, so I highly doubt Vancouver would ever have a real skyscrapers in our life time. On the other hand cities like Burnaby and Surrey have very big chance to have some true skyscrapers, in fact a 216m tower is under construction in Brentwood, another 220m tower is proposed in Metrotown, a huge project is also planing in Lougheed Centre which is also in Burnaby with towers up to over 80 stories tall. In Surrey the city has just rejected an office tower proposal recently and the reason is, you won't believe it, the proposed tower is too short. Lol
> 
> To answer your question, both Burnaby and Surrey certainly can over take Vancouver as the main skyline cluster in the metro region in the future but of course it would take a very long time but the height wise, there is no problem to both cities.


I'm cheering for Burnaby, the BC underdog! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QC*


Montréal from Mont Royal by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> Does anybody think Burnaby has the potential to overthrow downtown Vancouver in terms of skyline? I mean, it seems like they do not have all the draconian height limits that the city center has.


To add to what Yellow said, I too think Vancouver's skyline will get eclipsed. In terms of height both Burnaby and Surrey will top Vancouver in the next few years. In terms of overall skyline Vancouver will be better for the foreseeable future. It has a huge lead in terms of layering and number of buildings.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver has only a skyline while there are 4 in Burnaby, if put all 4 together Burnaby would look more impressive because its towers are taller even the number of highrise is still far less than Vancouver.


----------



## Elster

Well, Buranby will sure have bright future, i hope Vancouver won't stay behind.

All the area of Vancouver, Burnaby, Surrey, Coquitlam seems to have the most favorable, supporting sceneries - Tall mountains, vast rivers, ocean, fjords, islands.
I know, that i am in the minority, but the sight of skyscrapers next to tall mountains is for me the best.

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Took this pic of Metrotown Burnaby on the weekend.

DSC04659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Might as well post some pic of Surrey, the fastest growing city in metro Vancouver and will soon over take Vancouver as the most populous city in the region.



















Two years old pic

Surrey Skyline by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Yellow Fever said:


> Took this pic of Metrotown Burnaby on the weekend.


Like we discussed earlier, it can easily surpass downtown Vancouver in the near future. It may not catch up in terms of density as quick, but in terms of height it will surely overtake Van City.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Acapulco, GR*


View of city from ship by Arno Drucker, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto
https://toronto.skyrisecities.com/forum/threads/toronto-skyline.8967/page-148


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


Downtown LA Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Hope+Flower by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Downtown LA Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

lovecities888 said:


> When it comes to overall talent on paper, the 49ers are the better team. It is just that they choked in the 4th quarter and the Mahomes and the Chiefs took advantage of it.


On Defense, yes. On Offense, the Chiefs are more talented especially at QB and the skill positions.


----------



## lovecities888

LA=3rd best skyline on the west coast.


----------



## Jay

lovecities888 said:


> LA=3rd best skyline on the west coast.


Haha

LA's skyline is okay but it's kind of a shame that relatively small SF and Seattle can easily compete


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*










https://www.instagram.com/ana_shahnovich/


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> LA=3rd best skyline on the west coast.


Agree but LA only barely nips Vancouver and Panama City for 3rd.


----------



## ushahid

*NorthAmerican Capital of cranes. * :master:

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-development-architectsalliance.20968/page-15


----------



## isaidso

Capital of cranes outside Asia.


----------



## TM_Germany

Well that particular picture only shows like 3 cranes which is easily matched by any swiss village.


----------



## lovecities888

Jay said:


> Haha
> 
> LA's skyline is okay but it's kind of a shame that relatively small SF and Seattle can easily compete


No, I meant LA is behind SF, Vancouver, and Seattle for best looking skyline on the west coast of North America. So, actually 4th.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Agree but LA only barely nips Vancouver and Panama City for 3rd.


Panama City isn't on the West Coast of North America. Lol! I still say it is behind SF, Vancouver, and Seattle on the West Coast of North America.


----------



## lovecities888

ushahid said:


> *NorthAmerican Capital of cranes. * :master:
> 
> https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-development-architectsalliance.20968/page-15


Toronto might be the capital of cranes and have the 3rd "biggest" skyline based on numbers in North America, but when you combine the looks of the skyline and setting, it is not in the top 5 in my opinion in North America.


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> Panama City isn't on the West Coast of North America. Lol! I still say it is behind SF, Vancouver, and Seattle on the West Coast of North America.


_You are joking right?_

Panama City sits on the Gulf of Panama which _immediately_ opens up to the Pacific Ocean with no landmass in-between them. Panama City is geographically closer to the Pacific than Seattle is.

Oh and before you say it, yes; Central America is part of North America.


----------



## lovecities888

Julia Tuttle Causeway, Miami (VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr

20200125_2964.jpg by Jim Maurer, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Joakim3 said:


> _You are joking right?_
> 
> Panama City sits on the Gulf of Panama which _immediately_ opens up to the Pacific Ocean with no landmass in-between them. Panama City is geographically closer to the Pacific than Seattle is.
> 
> Oh and before you say it, yes; Central America is part of North America.


Here's a fun fact:
If you went directly due West from Panama City you'd hit the Atlantic Ocean before you hit the Pacific Ocean.
https://www.google.com/maps/@8.924225,-79.2905509,8.14z


----------



## Joakim3

DZH22 said:


> Here's a fun fact:
> If you went directly due West from Panama City you'd hit the Atlantic Ocean before you hit the Pacific Ocean.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@8.924225,-79.2905509,8.14z


It's wacky landmass, that Panama is lol


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama city by frederic gombert, on Flickr


[Explore] Panama City (2014), View fromThe Metropolitan National Park by Mabe, on Flickr


Panama-D-0136 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, on Flickr


Doradita by Moises Delgado, on Flickr


Central Skies by Steve Reese, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Panama City's skyline is gorgeous! Too bad it isn't talked about as much as others.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Yeah, I might need to rewrite my own Best World's and North America's Skylines lists.


----------



## lovecities888

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Yeah, I might need to rewrite my own Best World's and North America's Skylines lists.


If you are talking about the world, places like Hong Kong and Shanghai have better skylines than NYC. At least in looks.


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC is the undisputed champion and it isn't going anywhere while HK, Shanghai, Chicago and the rest can fight over between number 2 to 10. Lol


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> Panama City isn't on the West Coast of North America.


Maps show that it clearly is.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Yellow Fever said:


> NYC is the undisputed champion and it isn't going anywhere while HK, Shanghai, Chicago and the rest can fight over between number 2 to 10. Lol


It's funny how for something undisputed there always seem to be so many people disputing it. It's almost like some sort of contradiction or something. :hmm:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cincinnati, OH*


Cincinnati Ohio Morning Skyline by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

Chicago:








https://twitter.com/apapics/status/1225804644699508736/photo/3


----------



## cubsfan

isaidso said:


> Overall a great post but you could have done without the 3 bits I highlighted. Paris vs Manchester? Which one is Toronto supposed to be?


What I was saying is Toronto is like Paris, ie. France's alpha global city with the most recognition and resources by far and then instead of comparing it to London, the comparison is Manchester which is England's third largest city with only a fraction of London's scale, etc.. Not a perfect comparison but it's basically what's happening. 



isaidso said:


> Toronto has incredibly powerful fundamentals fueling its growth. *Fixing Chicago's obstacles to development is needed but that's not why Chicago has so much less construction*.


Chicago's hostile climate absolutely has a negative impact on the volume of development. Chicago is and has always been so transfixed on not becoming Manhattan that they've assured we remain at only a fraction of our potential. While other cities are doubling their footprints Chicago is only just recently infilling areas that could have been built out decades ago. The most convoluted process in the U.S. has a defenite slowing down of the speed at which developments break ground after being proposed and also keeps many area undeveloped for decades. 

These two factors in tandem along with other circumstances keeps Chicago far behind it's structural growth potential which I believe could easily be a couple tiers ahead of what we currently see. All the federal lawsuits, mandatory community meetings, Aldermanic perogative, ARO, esoteric zoning laws etc. You would think the Obama Presidential Library would be an absolute no brainer for a city that relies on tourism to the degree we do and also with a focus on rebuilding the southside but no, federal lawsuits have put this development years and years behind schedule. 

For example, when Alderman Reilly arbitrarily declares Related can't include a hotel at 400 N. LSD where they proposed a supertall and an 800'+ tower he sends them back to the drawing board. This forced redesign has literally added two years to the process so far. These buildings could be topped out right now but instead we are waiting on the new proposal. Then the long arduous process begins all over again. 

1000M was proposed at 1,030' in 2015 and of course the Landmarks Commision ruled that it disrespected the Michigan Avenue Streetwall and again back to the drawing board where years later they finally broke ground on an 832' much simpler design. This building in no way now suddenly "respects" the streetwall but it stalled a project for years and has greatly lessened the impact it would have on the skyline. 

Alderman Reilly again rejected a 700'+ tower that was proposed for Wabash and Superior where 3 lowrise row homes stand only a block from where One Chicago is being built. This tower would have vastly improved the density and height in this area but the Alderman said no over traffic concerns and then colluded with Landmarks to put the site on hold and stated nothing will be built there. The developers are fighting in court to gain approval after the tyranical refusal of their right to build on a property they purchased. 

Alderman Hopkins rejected a 450' tower to replace a two story Barnes & Noble store in the Gold Coast that has seen a lot of recent growth over concerns that there would be too many young people added to the area and too many deliveries as well as longer lines would ruin the neighborhood etc. etc.. He claimed the architect missed the mark on all levels so today the bookstore still stands and the lot has been sold. I'll remind you that there's a 550' building one block to the south but he claimed this 450' building was way out of scale. 


These are just a few accounts out of countless examples that exist of how this system creates a long, slow arbitrary process that undoubtedly disocurages future development and creates a negative psychological impact whereby developers either scale back projects, purposely propose underwhelming buildings as to not offend the public or Alderman or are deterred from even investing in a project and subjecting themselves to the process. 

Like I said it's a system that penalizes ambition and vision. A lot does get built but there's demand great enough to drastically increase the volume of projects given Chicago would actually reform and take a more development friendly approach. As I said previously speculation is also not a practice historically utilized in Chicago. Other cities are perfectly fine with many mostly vacant towers littering the skyline. 

In the example I gave before New York would not have Billionaire's Row with an Alderman Reilly opposed to tall buildings close to Central Park or Hudson Yards is rejected because of traffic concerns and there's absolutely no recourse. This tryanical system is next level discouraging and stagnation inducing.



isaidso said:


> Thirdly, Toronto is a global hub already just not one on par with New York.


Toronto does not have New York and L.A. to contend with in it's own country.


----------



## lovecities888

cubsfan said:


> What I was saying is Toronto is like Paris, ie. France's alpha global city with the most recognition and resources by far and then instead of comparing it to London, the comparison is Manchester which is England's third largest city with only a fraction of London's scale, etc.. Not a perfect comparison but it's basically what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's hostile climate absolutely has a negative impact on the volume of development. Chicago is and has always been so transfixed on not becoming Manhattan that they've assured we remain at only a fraction of our potential. While other cities are doubling their footprints Chicago is only just recently infilling areas that could have been built out decades ago. The most convoluted process in the U.S. has a defenite slowing down of the speed at which developments break ground after being proposed and also keeps many area undeveloped for decades.
> 
> These two factors in tandem along with other circumstances keeps Chicago far behind it's structural growth potential which I believe could easily be a couple tiers ahead of what we currently see. All the federal lawsuits, mandatory community meetings, Aldermanic perogative, ARO, esoteric zoning laws etc. You would think the Obama Presidential Library would be an absolute no brainer for a city that relies on tourism to the degree we do and also with a focus on rebuilding the southside but no, federal lawsuits have put this development years and years behind schedule.
> 
> For example, when Alderman Reilly arbitrarily declares Related can't include a hotel at 400 N. LSD where they proposed a supertall and an 800'+ tower he sends them back to the drawing board. This forced redesign has literally added two years to the process so far. These buildings could be topped out right now but instead we are waiting on the new proposal. Then the long arduous process begins all over again.
> 
> 1000M was proposed at 1,030' in 2015 and of course the Landmarks Commision ruled that it disrespected the Michigan Avenue Streetwall and again back to the drawing board where years later they finally broke ground on an 832' much simpler design. This building in no way now suddenly "respects" the streetwall but it stalled a project for years and has greatly lessened the impact it would have on the skyline.
> 
> Alderman Reilly again rejected a 700'+ tower that was proposed for Wabash and Superior where 3 lowrise row homes stand only a block from where One Chicago is being built. This tower would have vastly improved the density and height in this area but the Alderman said no over traffic concerns and then colluded with Landmarks to put the site on hold and stated nothing will be built there. The developers are fighting in court to gain approval after the tyranical refusal of their right to build on a property they purchased.
> 
> Alderman Hopkins rejected a 450' tower to replace a two story Barnes & Noble store in the Gold Coast that has seen a lot of recent growth over concerns that there would be too many young people added to the area and too many deliveries as well as longer lines would ruin the neighborhood etc. etc.. He claimed the architect missed the mark on all levels so today the bookstore still stands and the lot has been sold. I'll remind you that there's a 550' building one block to the south but he claimed this 450' building was way out of scale.
> 
> 
> These are just a few accounts out of countless examples that exist of how this system creates a long, slow arbitrary process that undoubtedly disocurages future development and creates a negative psychological impact whereby developers either scale back projects, purposely propose underwhelming buildings as to not offend the public or Alderman or are deterred from even investing in a project and subjecting themselves to the process.
> 
> Like I said it's a system that penalizes ambition and vision. A lot does get built but there's demand great enough to drastically increase the volume of projects given Chicago would actually reform and take a more development friendly approach. As I said previously speculation is also not a practice historically utilized in Chicago. Other cities are perfectly fine with many mostly vacant towers littering the skyline.
> 
> In the example I gave before New York would not have Billionaire's Row with an Alderman Reilly opposed to tall buildings close to Central Park or Hudson Yards is rejected because of traffic concerns and there's absolutely no recourse. This tryanical system is next level discouraging and stagnation inducing.
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto does not have New York and L.A. to contend with in it's own country.


According to Jones Lang LaSalle, Toronto is on the same category of Established World Cities with LA, Chicago, SF, Washington DC, Amsterdam, Sydney, Madrid, Shanghai, and Beijing. The top 7 are NYC, London, Paris, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Singapore, and Seoul.


----------



## cubsfan

lovecities888 said:


> According to Jones Lang LaSalle, Toronto is on the same category of Established World Cities with LA, Chicago, SF, Washington DC, Amsterdam, Sydney, Madrid, Shanghai, and Beijing. The top 7 are NYC, London, Paris, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Singapore, and Seoul.


I understand that, I'm just saying Toronto is Canada's premiere city by probably almost every measure and benefits greatly from it. Chicago has New York and L.A. in front of it. If Toronto was a U.S. city it wouldn't be seeing the population or structural growth that is bringing about all these Chicago comparisons.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Toronto benefits massively from being Canada's premier city. Corporate Canada concentrates there and its long absorbed the best and brightest from right across the country. Although immigrants are increasingly discovering the rest of Canada, Toronto has historically been the face of Canada to potential newcomers. It's where almost a third of immigrants ended up.



cubsfan said:


> What I was saying is Toronto is like Paris, ie. France's alpha global city with the most recognition and resources by far and then instead of comparing it to London, the comparison is Manchester which is England's third largest city with only a fraction of London's scale, etc.. Not a perfect comparison but it's basically what's happening.


I misunderstood what you were trying to say. I thought you were insinuating that Toronto was comparable to Manchester. Btw, it bears mentioning that it's really only in terms of population, skyline, and being on the Great Lakes where Toronto compares itself to Chicago. In practically every other area New York, Paris, Melbourne, Tokyo, Seoul, Moscow, Mumbai, Madrid, Shanghai, etc are Toronto's peers and the cities Torontonians look at. 

In Canada, Chicago is increasingly viewed in the terms you've described: a 3rd city.



cubsfan said:


> Toronto does not have New York and L.A. to contend with in it's own country.


Perhaps Illinois would be better off as a part of Canada. That way you'd only have Toronto, Montreal, and Vancouver to contend with. Joking aside, I sometimes feel that some Americans and some American places would do a ton better if they were north of the border. Detroit being the example that comes to mind first.

I'll respond to the rest of your post in due time. It's just a little long for me to tackle tonight.


----------



## lovecities888

cubsfan said:


> I understand that, I'm just saying Toronto is Canada's premiere city by probably almost every measure and benefits greatly from it. Chicago has New York and L.A. in front of it. If Toronto was a U.S. city it wouldn't be seeing the population or structural growth that is bringing about all these Chicago comparisons.


BTW, I have read that the SF Bay Area which includes San Jose and Silicon Valley has a larger GDP than Chicago too now. That's cool to know. BTW, besides the downtown area/loop and the lakefront, Chicago mind as well be Detroit.


----------



## Yellow Fever

You are to blame said:


> here is a couple of Vancouver shots with Burnaby's two major skylines in the background
> 
> 
> Vancouver City by Diego X. Salazar, on Flickr


Again for those are not familar with metro Vancouver area, the cluster on the right is Metrotown, the left is Brentwood and the furthest one close to the snow peak mountain is Edmonds also in Burnaby.


----------



## ushahid

alot of density but less height, i guess we can blame the view cones.


----------



## Yellow Fever

The dumb view cone garbage only apply to downtown Vancouver, the rest of metro area technically can build the supertalls if the cities have the will to do it.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

DZH22 said:


> Actually, this relates to the organicness of a skyline, a perfectly valid criteria as part of the whole of judging skylines. Basically, are the skyscrapers rising out of an existing city, or next to parking lots/wasteland? It's why a city like Houston isn't more universally touted on this thread, despite what the data tells us. It's why Dubai isn't a clear-cut top 3 skyline in the world to most people. As in, does it feel like a city, or just a series of buildings?
> 
> Suburban skylines are NOT urban, otherwise they wouldn't be called SUBURBAN skylines. With that said, if a city like Burnaby or Mississauga actually built up cohesive, walkable downtowns surrounding these residential towers then they would graduate to urban skylines in their own right. For example, St. Paul is not a suburban skyline to Minneapolis, despite being much smaller and only about 12 miles apart, because St. Paul isn't suburban.


That's 100% true if these are characteristic that you can decipher from looking at the skyline, but not if you're letting how you view the skyline be shaped by things you can only see from the street level or aerials.

The skylines you mentioned are a perfect example. Not everyone likes their architecture for reasons such as that most of the buildings are new and of the same era. In the case of Houston, I'm not crazy about 80s-90s corporate pomo so that detracts for me. But these are characteristics of the actual skylines and not something you can only experience at street level. That's what I take issue with. However, if you are actually criticizing the architecture or other aspects of the skyline that you can see from a skyline perspective, then I simply misunderstood your "street level" comments.

I must also point out that suburban skylines are generally called suburban because they're in suburbs not because of any other properties they do or don't possess. You acknowledge this when you point to cities like Houston and Dubai whose skylines are not in suburbs unless you're saying these are suburban skylines as well? There are some communities which are officially suburbs that are at least partly urban in nature while there are many areas within city limits that are suburban in nature. We need to dig a bit deeper than simple names when determining whether an area is urban or not. The St. Paul example really drives home my previous point. It has buildings from various eras and has the appearance of being developed over time. These characteristics are visible in the skyline rather than requiring any knowledge of the street level.

On the other hand, Austin's skyline doesn't look that different to me than the skylines of some suburbs such as Bellevue. If someone simply showed me the skyline and I didn't know where it was and I didn't have any knowledge of the city, I could easily assume it was a large suburb. But it isn't a suburb. Also with La Defense, it is technically a suburban skyline since it's in a separate municipality from Paris, but it's skyline doesn't look that much like those of North American suburbs like Burnaby or Mississauga. Especially in photos that show the dense lowrise urban form around it. Yet in a literal sense it remains a suburban skyline.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Los Angeles*









@curtismorgan


----------



## Niftbox

Very nice shot ^ That moon!

I hope they build up LA more, it has so much potential.


----------



## lovecities888

JuanPaulo said:


> *Panama City, Panama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panama City by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and New Panama by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panama by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Costa del Este, Panamá 2 by Daniel Entrena, on Flickr


Gorgeous photos. It is a skyline that too many people ignore.


----------



## lovecities888

TOWERDSC00249 by frank collazo, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

edited


----------



## Hudson11

I had to remove that one, it was clearly cropped and unaccredited. Everyone please remember to be courteous and credit all posts. If it's your own work be sure to mention it.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Atlanta:*
 
Midtown Atlanta skyline from Mt Harmony Memorial Gardens by RJ DiBella, on Flickr


----------



## citysquared

^^
Can't resist liking skylines with some spires (instead of all flat-tops) and colours.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I  spires :banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, TX*


DALBlueHourHiResWM by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Dallas and Houston baffle me. They're huge metros, grow rapidly, yet their skylines don't reflect it. Looking at that photo above I'd think it was a metro of 2 million tops. In reality it's 7.8 million. I realize downtown high-rise living isn't a thing there but still.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Houston skyline is much taller and bigger than Dallas even it has less population than the Dallas-Fort Worth area. There is another cluster on the far left.

Expanding Skyline by brijonmang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Yellow Fever said:


> Houston skyline is much taller and bigger than Dallas even it has less population than the Dallas-Fort Worth area.


Fort Worth also has a decent skyline and I consider it part of the Dallas metro.


*Fort Worth, TX*


Fort Worth Skyline by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


Fort Worth Skyline Sunset W Drone by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


Fort Worth Skyline Drone by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


Fort Worth skyline_edit by Trinity Episcopal, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

In the future Dallas probably would become part of the Forth Worth metro. It'd be like Vancouver would become part of Surrey metro and it actually will happen in the next decade that Surrey pop will surpass Vancouver's.


----------



## lovecities888

Yellow Fever said:


> Houston skyline is much taller and bigger than Dallas even it has less population than the Dallas-Fort Worth area. There is another cluster on the far left.
> 
> Expanding Skyline by brijonmang, on Flickr


The population of both areas are about the same. Both over 7 million like the Bay Area.


----------



## in'sauga

Panama City is lovely.. I miss that place. Casco Viejo is one of my favourite places that I have visited.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Baton Rouge, LA*


Baton Rouge is the Capitol of the American State of Louisiana by Jacob Boomsma, on Flickr


Baton Rouge is the Capitol of the American State of Louisiana by Jacob Boomsma, on Flickr


Baton Rouge_P1180646 by Daryl McGrath, on Flickr


Baton Rouge at sunrise by Phillip Gandy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Louisiana is so flat. :|


----------



## lovecities888

San Francisco by Joe Parks, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Louisiana is so flat. :|


Florida is the flattest state, only getting 345' above sea level at its highest point! Then Delaware at 447' which is understandable because it's such a small state and right on the coast. Louisiana is next with a high point of 535' so.... You're absolutely right in your assessment!

Now keeping on topic... New Orleans from flickr

Late After Noon by Laura Downey, on Flickr

DSC_0005 by Kevin Reed, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

view from my friends flat.


----------



## Abhishek901

I am pleasantly surprised by Denver's skyline. I thought it would be similar to Phoenix's.


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*


Baltimore Inner Harbor Night Panorama by Amy Sparwasser, on Flickr


Downtown Baltimore from Patterson Park Pagoda by oscarpetefan, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

Nighttime shot very nice.

For all you Charm City haters out there: both photos contain a building that is the world's tallest of its type. Which one is it? Baltimore forumers please don't reply!:lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

liburni said:


> view from my friends flat.


Amazing views! Do share some more please! :cheers:


----------



## Kadzman

micrip said:


> Nighttime shot very nice.
> 
> For all you Charm City haters out there: both photos contain a building that is the world's tallest of its type. Which one is it? Baltimore forumers please don't reply!:lol:


This was talked about elsewhere in one of the threads, can't remember where. There's a taller one in Houston but irregular in form instead of being regular. So by that distinction, Baltimore gets to hold on to that claim. :applause:


----------



## Kadzman

liburni said:


> view from my friends flat.


Does that crane means the view won't be there for long?


----------



## DZH22

Kadzman said:


> There's a taller one in Houston but irregular in form instead of being regular. So by that distinction, Baltimore gets to hold on to that claim. :applause:


Yes, Houston's is 1002' while Baltimore's is 405', but Baltimore's has the 5 equal sides vs Houston's which is basically a square with a corner cut off of it.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kadzman said:


> This was talked about elsewhere in one of the threads, can't remember where. There's a taller one in Houston but irregular in form instead of being regular. So by that distinction, Baltimore gets to hold on to that claim. :applause:


Yes, it was my skyscraper riddle thread.


----------



## ushahid

world trade centre?


----------



## ushahid

6IX

pic by Allandale at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-333#post-1532517


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> world trade centre?


Yeah, we still don't know. No one's said what it is. :lol:


----------



## isaidso

Kadzman said:


> Does that crane means the view won't be there for long?


I believe its part of the River City development (Harris Square) so only 50m tall. If I'm correct he should be fine.


----------



## micrip

ushahid said:


> world trade centre?


Yes, it is the Baltimore World Trade Center...the pentagonal shaped tower with the blue lights in the corners in the night shot, and in the center in the day shot. Not sure, but in the US, might be the 2nd tallest WTC in the country.


----------



## jetmty1

More of that "there is nothing south of the border":

Monterrey


----------



## JuanPaulo

You are to blame said:


> For the Rockies skylines i would vote
> 
> 1 Calgary
> 2 Denver
> 3 Edmonton
> 4 Salt Lake City



Speaking of the Rockies:


*Salt Lake City, UT*


Salt Lake City Profile by Engel and Völkers Park City, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Beautiful Edmonton Sundown by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

Canada really punches above its weight in urban development, I am curious what % of their GDP has gone into it.


----------



## Jay

Niftbox said:


> Canada really punches above its weight in urban development, I am curious what % of their GDP has gone into it.


Australia too :cheers:

The USA is doing pretty good but I'd expect a little better from such a country.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mexico City:*

Av. de la republica by Cvmontuy / CC BY-SA (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)


----------



## JuanPaulo

Speaking of Calgary to complete the Rocky Mountain Club:

*Calgary, AB*


Gold Hour at View of Calgary by Bluesky251, on Flickr


A Calgary Skyline. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


Calgary hillcrest 2020 by John Andersen, on Flickr









Nose Hill Park | Skyline | P9072161-1 by :munna, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Niftbox said:


> Canada really punches above its weight in urban development, I am curious what % of their GDP has gone into it.


Not sure but 2 things jump out: population growth and urban planning policies. The population growth rate in Canada was *more than double* the rate posted by the US last year. More people means more demand for residential, office... everything. Canadian urban planning policy encourages density and TOD (Transit Oriented Development). In other words, instead of building 10,000 single family homes and perhaps 2-3 condo towers a Canadian city will build 15-20 condo towers and maybe 3,000 single family homes. 

Culturally, Canadians are far more interested in urban living than Americans. A good chunk of Canadians want to be in dense walkable areas with a lot of 'stuff' that's easily accessible (retail, entertainment, educational, services, etc). A lot of Americans want these things too but it's less prevalent south of the border. Here in Toronto it's actually hard to find a Millennial that wants to be in the suburbs. The vast majority of them want to be right downtown. Here's a sobering statistic below. Keep in mind that the US has 9 times Canada's population.


*100m+ Buildings Completed 2010-2019*

United States: 419
Canada: 276


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Columbus, OH*


DSC_7694.jpg by Ted, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^ Cincinnati.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Thank you for the correction kay:


----------



## ushahid

Toronto at dusk by Tony Mo, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

new york

Midtown Aerial View by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> Toronto at dusk by Tony Mo, on Flickr


That must be new lighting on the IMAX cinema (sphere) at Ontario Place. I don't recall ever seeing it lit up before.


----------



## Niftbox

isaidso said:


> Not sure but 2 things jump out: population growth and urban planning policies. The population growth rate in Canada was *more than double* the rate posted by the US last year. More people means more demand for residential, office... everything. Canadian urban planning policy encourages density and TOD (Transit Oriented Development). In other words, instead of building 10,000 single family homes and perhaps 2-3 condo towers a Canadian city will build 15-20 condo towers and maybe 3,000 single family homes.
> 
> Culturally, Canadians are far more interested in urban living than Americans. A good chunk of Canadians want to be in dense walkable areas with a lot of 'stuff' that's easily accessible (retail, entertainment, educational, services, etc). A lot of Americans want these things too but it's less prevalent south of the border. Here in Toronto it's actually hard to find a Millennial that wants to be in the suburbs. The vast majority of them want to be right downtown. Here's a sobering statistic below. Keep in mind that the US has 9 times Canada's population.
> 
> 
> *100m+ Buildings Completed 2010-2019*
> 
> United States: 419
> Canada: 276


Yep Canada already has better cities now than U.S., it's impressive. Pretty soon a handful Canadian cities will be like New York City or bigger at this pace since they're growing just a handful of cities so fast, I wonder how long it can go.


----------



## isaidso

Niftbox said:


> Yep Canada already has better cities now than U.S., it's impressive. Pretty soon a handful Canadian cities will be like New York City or bigger at this pace since they're growing just a handful of cities so fast, I wonder how long it can go.


'Better' might not be the right word but Canadian cities are certainly denser that their US counterparts and the gulf is widening. Much has been said about the 'Manhattanization' of Toronto 2005-2020. By that they mean building vertically rather than outward where by streets become packed like sardines with tower after tower..... and all the urbanity that potentially flows from that. Only 15 years in and the difference at street level is astonishing. Downtown Toronto is way busier than it used to be with Dundas Square being the busiest. I doubt the entire downtown will end up like this but super high density is amping things up considerably. 

Dundas Square






The pressure to grow in this fashion is obviously stronger in the big metros but even small metros like Halifax are following suit. It's less noticeable because demand for housing and office space is less, but it is happening. I sense things are moving in this direction state side as well but there seems to be a ton more opposition to it.... and from powerful interest groups.


----------



## lovecities888

In the US, are there even 10 cities that are super dense in its downtown core? There's only NYC, SF, Chicago, Boston, and a few others.


----------



## Niftbox

Yeah, U.S. is mostly a suburban country. Pretty tame cities overall. However, the urban revival is here and more youth are moving downtown not just in Canada but here in the U.S. It's starting to become a real trend in the U.S. with more affordable housing via high rise towers propping up in cities even as sprawling as LA. But don't expect the density of Canada anytime soon, too much land is developed far and wide for it to be necessary. Suburban lifestyle might not look as cool as a city full of towers but it has it's own benefits, peace and quiet, space and privacy.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dallas, TX*


Dallas by 4Sight Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

lovecities888 said:


> In the US, are there even 10 cities that are super dense in its downtown core? There's only NYC, SF, Chicago, Boston, and a few others.


Philadelphia is insanely dense around Center City. Baltimore has a very dense core. DC has a dense core but lacks the highrises that most of us find interesting. So that's 7 big ones.

Then Pittsburgh and Cincinnati have fairly dense cores, and on a smaller city perspective you could throw in places like Providence, Portland ME, Allentown PA, Harrisburg, New Haven, and Albany among others. The Northeast is definitely the densest overall corridor in the US.

I think New Orleans is supposedly quite dense. Richmond VA also punches above its weight but part of that is more in comparison to other southern cities as opposed to vs the whole country.


----------



## MarshallKnight

I would stack Los Angeles' urban core against any U.S. city outside of New York. Obviously we can quibble with definitions, but let's use the LA Times mapping tools to look Koreatown, Westlake, East Hollywood, Hollywood, Pico-Union, Harvard Heights and Arlington Heights -- 7 contiguous neighborhoods, connected by frequent transit and not separated by geographic barriers, which one could reasonably describe as LA's "urban core."

As of the 2008 census, those 7 neighborhoods had a *population of 479,989* in an area of *14.78 square miles*, for a population density of *32,475 people per square mile*. That's more than half the total population of San Francisco and more than 2/3 the populations of Boston or D.C., and that's before last decade's building boom added to the population density.

If there's another U.S. city not named New York with half a million people packed that densely, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## lovecities888

MarshallKnight said:


> I would stack Los Angeles' urban core against any U.S. city outside of New York. Obviously we can quibble with definitions, but let's use the LA Times mapping tools to look Koreatown, Westlake, East Hollywood, Hollywood, Pico-Union, Harvard Heights and Arlington Heights -- 7 contiguous neighborhoods, connected by frequent transit and not separated by geographic barriers, which one could reasonably describe as LA's "urban core."
> 
> As of the 2008 census, those 7 neighborhoods had a *population of 479,989* in an area of *14.78 square miles*, for a population density of *32,475 people per square mile*. That's more than half the total population of San Francisco and more than 2/3 the populations of Boston or D.C., and that's before last decade's building boom added to the population density.
> 
> If there's another U.S. city not named New York with half a million people packed that densely, I'd love to hear about it.


There are a few cities that are more dense than LA overall. Lol!


----------



## ushahid

image by lego.technic at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...40m-46s-cadillac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-95


----------



## FelixMadero

Monterrey skyline is SO tacky!


----------



## jetmty1

FelixMadero said:


> Monterrey skyline is SO tacky!


Haydetodo.


----------



## ou2407

If there is nothing good to show about Monterrey at the moment, better not post anything.


----------



## ou2407

*New York*

New York, NY, USA by anikinearthwalker, on Flickr

New York, NY, USA by anikinearthwalker, on Flickr

New York, NY, USA by anikinearthwalker, on Flickr

New York, NY, USA by anikinearthwalker, on Flickr

New York, NY, USA by anikinearthwalker, on Flickr


----------



## citysquared

Just looking at the NYC skyline we see an eloquently told tale of the evolution of the skyscraper and the skyline from every era and design style. So many layers and now so much less homogeneous, but this deconstructed jumble of modern forms from the attenuated, stepped and canted somehow holds together and looks even more exciting. Even the point towers seem to work in this context, although I prefer the classic tower designs - Empire and Chrysler.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ That, in a nutshell, is why it is my favourite! :yes:


----------



## jetmty1

edittttttt


----------



## jetmty1

ou2407 said:


> If there is nothing good to show about Monterrey at the moment, better not post anything.


there is always something because it is not only the skyline itself, but also the surrounding area, MTY has different clusters with very astonishing natural backgrounds,making unique pics, many north americans (USA) can not stand many countries inclusive "shitty dump countries" as trump brainwash you are rivaling and -surpassing -US average skylines which for decades whe3e epitome of the best , of course , NYC, Chicago and some others will always be a "league of its own"


----------



## Poncho Gro

ou2407 said:


> If there is nothing good to show about Monterrey at the moment, better not post anything.


hahaha, my gad! hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA

this is the city, soL selegnA by ATOMIC Hot Links, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

monterrey? I PREFER Guadalajara skyline


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*









miguel_kurz









therealromyjoe


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Spanish Banks by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## VFC

The weird thing about Mexican skylines is that they work completely opposite to those in the US or Canada. 
Most American cities have one or two defined and dense cores (mostly in downtown) and the rest of the city is surrounded by sprawled residential neighborhoods.
On the other hand, Mexican cities, while still suffering from sprawl, it isn’t as bad as that of our neighbors. However, our high rises tend to be scattered throughout the city forming many small clusters, e.g. my city, Monterrey, has at least 6. (Add to it that we prefer to build tall rather than build more).
And yeah, the Guadalajara skyline itself is the best one in Mexico because it’s dense, cohesive and has great aesthetics. That may be attributed to its height (No Guadalajara building figures in the Mexican top 10).

To conclude this rant, you may be right saying Monterrey has not a single great skyline, so our goal must be to densify our clusters. Only time will tell.


----------



## streetscapeer

I am really impressed with the more recent pics of the Mexican skylines, they are really improving and growing under the radar (in quality too)!


----------



## lovecities888

I love Vancouver's skyline overall. It is just too bad that they can't build their buildings taller. And LA's skyline is in my top 10, but it is not amazing.


----------



## You are to blame

Edmonton








@jefrosonic


----------



## Poncho Gro

*MONTERREY - MÉXICO - 2020*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, CA*


The Road In by David Recht, on Flickr


La skyline de San Francisco by Lionel NOËL, on Flickr


Bell 206L-3 San Francisco Skyline 13 by Toby Harriman, on Flickr









San Francisco Skyline by diane bentley-raymond, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, FL*


MacArthur Causeway by Marcanadian, on Flickr


MacArthur Causeway by Marcanadian, on Flickr


South Pointe by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Akoya Condo in Miami Florida Aerial View by Mario Carvajal, on Flickr


----------



## Skyflan28

Yellow Fever said:


> Is the river dried up?


It's always mostly dry above ground, only during big storms there's a noticiable flow of water.


----------



## Hudson11

*Phoenix*


Phoenix Skyline 2 by Eric Wincentsen, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto
https://www.instagram.com/p/B9h1QLGnBVU/


----------



## JuanPaulo

Phoenix's skyline is very weak for a city its size.


----------



## MarshallKnight

JuanPaulo said:


> Phoenix's skyline is very weak for a city its size.



Arizona is America’s Orange County.


----------



## lovecities888

JuanPaulo said:


> Phoenix's skyline is very weak for a city its size.


That's cause it is so spread out. It is one of the most spread out cities in America.


----------



## Poncho Gro

Yellow Fever said:


> Is the river dried up?



Yes, the major part of time is dry. It only fills up when it's rainy season during Sept- Oct. The wheather in Monterrey is semi - desert, steppe.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Charlotte, NC*


NH0A8745[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

Charlotte has some of the best architecture, beautiful budding skyline.


----------



## Niftbox

Kind of a small picture but I love the lighting.

Los Angeles


----------



## DZH22

Montreal

Griffintown - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

Place Villa Marie looks great with that lighting! Never saw that before...


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Niagara Falls, Ontario:*

Niagara Falls Three Sisters Islands by The Cosmonaut / CC BY-SA 2.5 CA (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5/ca/deed.en)


----------



## micrip

Last time I was there was 1990. I don't remember a single one of those buildings being there, in this view, with the exception of the observation tower and Table Rock House.


----------



## Taller Better

ushahid said:


> Toronto


Please provide a direct url link to the source of all found photos, please!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, CA*


Fresh Snow on San Gabriel Peak by John Prisk, on Flickr


Los Angeles Skyline from Griffith Observatory by Simon B, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles from Kenneth Hahn by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey downtown


----------



## Hailaga

*Montreal, Quebec, Canada*


.teddson by T.E.A Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Seattle, Washington, USA*


The Heralding of Rain by Stephanie Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*San Diego, California, USA*


Snow capped Mountain in San Diego by eramos_ca, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Columbus, Ohio, USA*


Columbus by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


Columbus nightlife by Lyuda Dehlendorf, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto









https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2020/03/toronto-construction-industry-grapples-covid-19


----------



## jetmty1

San Pedro Garza garcia , (suburb Monterrey)


----------



## skyliner1

DZH22 said:


> My city just went on hold indefinitely. It's such a depressing day, as I could always count on the steady march of construction progress going on in the background of my life. It looks like the good times have come to a screeching halt. I'm particularly leery about losing some of the projects I was most looking forward to. We'll see...
> 
> This is Boston on 3/15, the day before the stoppage. This is what we are stuck with for a while.
> 
> IMG_0692 by David Z, on Flickr


This is roughly exactly what I think for our Frankfurt am Main. But that will happen again and then the financial centres of Boston and Frankfurt will shoot through the ceiling again and the high-rises will continue to sprout... Certainly a little slower but determined!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Louisville:*
 
Louisville Cityscape at Dusk by Bryan Peabody, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*


Chicago Skyline by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

Certainly not going to top anyone's list, but *Sacramento, CA* has a special place in my heart. Love the funky Tower Bridge, the Ziggurat in West Sac, and the US Bank/Bank of the West towers that seem to be nodding to each other from across the Capitol Mall. 


11082010 panoramic - Sacramento Skyline View from Ziggurat (Late Dusk) Art &amp; Artist Image ([email protected]) by Todd Quam, on Flickr









Stephen Leonardi on Trover

The city has gotten more exciting at ground level, particularly around Golden1 Center (home of the NBA's Kings). As the Bay Area continues to price out companies and residents, Sacramento is well positioned as a less-expensive option; there's already been a spike in the number of "supercommuter" residents moving to Sac and making the trek to the Bay for lucrative tech jobs. I think we can expect to see a wave of new development; there was even a recent proposal for a new tallest tower, although those plans have apparently been shelved until CalPERS can find a new development partner.


----------



## DZH22

Some lesser seen sides of Boston, which I refer to as the overflow. There has been a lot of steady construction progress in these areas.

This first area, the Seaport, unfortunately is right in the line of flight paths for Logan. It has a strict height limit so what we have is essentially a wall of buildings averaging ~250', but getting slightly taller the further they are from the water.

IMG_0552 by David Z, on Flickr


South End to the front, Christian Science Center buildings in middle right (the classical stuff), and BU to the back right.

IMG_0530 by David Z, on Flickr


New buildup out by Fenway.

IMG_0534 by David Z, on Flickr


Boston Medical Center, BU Medical Center, Northeastern, and part of Huntington Ave and the Longwood Medical area.

IMG_0554 by David Z, on Flickr


Filling the gap between Back Bay and Financial District main skylines. Unfortunately there are shadow-on-the-park rules that preclude taller buildings here, and the 445'/475' Ritz Carlton towers to the right are the biggest things we'll see in this area. The rest hovers around 300', plus or minus a couple stories.

IMG_0562 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puebla City, Mexico *











By: D.&.H


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## cubsfan

Chicago:










Photo by: Max Wilson Twitter


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*









(Link is in the bolded)


----------



## Luke09

Los Angeles























Urbanize LA: Commercial Real Estate Development News







urbanize.la




UrbanizeLA link


----------



## streetscapeer

Beautiful shots of LA, especially the 2nd one!


----------



## citysquared

Nice to see the air quality is so much better now so that you can see the mountains.


----------



## Hudson11

Jersey City

Corona Days #13 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Seattle

Seattle on a grey winter day by aroubin - thanks for 1 MILLION views!, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*

Thunderstorm over Chicago by Tanmay Sapkal, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## Taller Better

DZH22 said:


> The mods' jobs will be easier when all the users stop showing up. We're told we have to "deal with it" but we don't. This isn't the only skyscraper site on the internet, not by a longshot.


If you are so completely unhappy with the new format, then perhaps it will be more to your taste over at Skyscraperpage. Complaining endlessly in this thread is not going to change what you do not like. We will miss you if you choose to go, but at this point you are merely repeatedly taking the thread off course by refusing to let it go.


A Chicagoan said:


> I was just trying to stay on the mods' good side. Everyone on that thread is basically just dissing VS (the company that owns us, and the ones that switched us over to this trashy site) anyway.


This isn't about keeping on the mod's good side; its about realising that there is a new format here and either we work around it or we don't.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Individual skyscrapers: Chicago. Overall skyline composition: Chicago.


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> Individual skyscrapers: Chicago. Overall skyline composition: Chicago.


Ok, but you are wrong. So wrong. Lol!


----------



## A Chicagoan

lovecities888 said:


> Ok, but you are wrong. So wrong. Lol!


----------



## JBsam

lovecities888 said:


> Individual skyscrapers- NYC Overall skyline composition: NYC.


Not now, but certainly with the emergence of new clusters in Brooklyn and other boroughs, NYC will overtake Chicago in terns of skyline composition.


----------



## Abhishek901

lovecities888 said:


> Ok, but you are wrong. So wrong. Lol!


Didn't we just talk about being democratic and everyone having their opinion? You shared yours and A Chicagoan shared his. Does everyone need to agree with you on your opinion?


----------



## Abhishek901

DZH22 said:


> That has over 1400 posts. Anything we say at this point will be lost. Just remember, skyscraperpage doesn't resize. This site was clearly superior (aside from the diagrams page of course), but now it isn't, and maybe it's time for us to migrate our future content over there. I can already tell you I click into this specific site maybe 25% as much as I used to (used to meaning up until a couple weeks ago). With most construction halted due to the virus, I don't feel like I'm missing anything anyway.


Migrating is not a solution. It's like escaping from a problem instead of solving. Till 3 weeks back I used to visit everyday and now it's once in more than a week because I don't find it user friendly now. The site admins would have noticed the drop in traffic and they might be working on the feedback already. Losing traffic means losing ad revenue, even if they make the ads as big as they want. So I guess we should see some changes. I just hope that they don't think that this drop in traffic was because of less updates due to virus situation.


----------



## scarer

Monterrey


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego*

San Diego Skyline Sunrise Blue Hour Long Exposure from Harbor Island by John Bahu, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto at sunset:









@tylersjourney 





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Poncho Gro

*MONTERREY - MÉXICO*

















Credits: Roberto RC and Massimo Ciantelli


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
chicago-skyline-blue-n-orange-1 by Joseph Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston. View is from the Hancock from the MS stair climb (not my picture). It's from the tallest building, of the 2nd and 3rd tallest buildings and then a ring of Huntington/Northeastern to the left, the Longwood medical area in the middle, and Fenway to the right. That surrounding ring was set to beef up a lot over the next 2-4 years. Hopefully some of it still happens.

Climb to the Top Boston by national-multiple-sclerosis-society, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Nice photo of Boston. Is there any way that they can make it a top 10 skyline in North America?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Too bad with this new image resizing it's impossible to fully enjoy this Chicago panorama.

Chicago skyline by Darren Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

That is why Chicago's skyline is no NYC's.


----------



## streetscapeer

I know the thread title says "Discuss", but there's really no need to compare or rank or disparage skylines _every darn time_ someone posts a photo... you can just, you know... enjoy the photos. 😊


----------



## isaidso

*lovecities888:* constantly crapping on cites and telling people they're wrong adds NOTHING to this thread. You've made your position/opinion abundantly clear. You need to stop.


----------



## dendenden

Denver 
Source: Denver's Leading Local News: Weather, Traffic, Sports and more | Denver, Colorado | 9NEWS.com | 9news.com


----------



## BrickellResidence

Edit


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dallas:*
Dallas Skyline by Kevin Boydston, on Flickr
A Texas sunset by Raul Cano, on Flickr
Dallas City Skyline by Kevin Boydston, on Flickr
Purple, no rain.... by Eddie Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Carlos_018

*Guadalajara*


----------



## Taller Better

Great pics; I was especially happy to see photos of Phoenix and Baltimore; we don't see enough of smaller cities like that.



manuelmonge said:


> At least our cities are having new projects, most of the USA skylines outside New York, San Francisco, Miami, Seattle, Chicago, NYC and maybe San Diego looks like 80s style skylines . For being a middle income country I think Mexico is doing good at having new skyscrapers.


He was just trolling. Looks like he won't be trolling for awhile, anyway.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nashville:*
Luke Lea Heights Scenic Overlook by Michael Hicks, on FlickrNashville Morning Skyline by Cody Covey, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Las Vegas:*
Southwest Ridge East by Robert Baker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Jersey City starting to really bulk up from many angles:

Click to enlarge








Source


----------



## lovecities888

streetscapeer said:


> Jersey City starting to really bulk up from many angles:
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Great photo!


----------



## 996155

Tri-State Area, best metro on earth.


----------



## micrip

streetscapeer said:


> Jersey City starting to really bulk up from many angles:
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


If NYC was not there, and Jersey City viewed on it's own, it would get a lot more respect!


----------



## DZH22

micrip said:


> If NYC was not there, and Jersey City viewed on it's own, it would get a lot more respect!


If NYC wasn't there, Jersey City wouldn't look like that as it doesn't really stand on its own merits. It's basically just another borough of NYC that happens to be in another state.


----------



## lovecities888

Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> Tri-State Area, best metro on earth.


On earth? There are a lot of great metros in the world.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*
Looking West by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## 996155

lovecities888 said:


> On earth? There are a lot of great metros in the world.


Are there any that triump NYC/Jersey/Conneticut metro? Only one that might rival may be the Shanghai or Shenzhen metro. But Honestly imo its the best worldwide.


----------



## Hudson11

Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> Are there any that triump NYC/Jersey/Conneticut metro? Only one that might rival may be the Shanghai or Shenzhen metro. But Honestly imo its the best worldwide.


if population density is the main factor there are many metros that surpass NY/NJ/SCT. As far as skyscrapers goes The Pearl River Delta obviously goes way beyond. Quality is of course subjective. Some people also get off on bashing the Tri State transit system but on the world stage it is actually very, very good despite its age which is quite old.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Hudson11 said:


> As far as skyscrapers goes The Pearl River Delta obviously goes way beyond. Quality is of course subjective.


Yeah, the Pearl River Delta was the first thing that came to mind, although it's a little apples-to-oranges comparing it to the Tri-State. I prefer the New York metro's diversity, global cultural footprint, and architectural quality... but from a "Jesus Christ that's some urban build-up" standpoint, the combination of Hong Kong, Shenzhen and Guangzhou (all three are in my personal top-10 skylines worldwide), not to mention Macau and several other cities that would dwarf most in the West, is hard to top.

But I fear we're in danger of turning this into a global city vs. city conversation, which is not the goal so...



A Chicagoan said:


> *Los Angeles:*


I love that view of Downtown L.A. from the Eastside, or as I think of it, the "car commercial" view. The US Bank tower really dominates from that perspective, which I find appropriate because as much as I like the Wilshire Grand, its Tallest in California title is a total cheat. Here's one more from Mariachi Plaza:









Luis Sinco / L.A. Times


----------



## lovecities888

MarshallKnight said:


> Yeah, the Pearl River Delta was the first thing that came to mind, although it's a little apples-to-oranges comparing it to the Tri-State. I prefer the New York metro's diversity, global cultural footprint, and architectural quality... but from a "Jesus Christ that's some urban build-up" standpoint, the combination of Hong Kong, Shenzhen and Guangzhou (all three are in my personal top-10 skylines worldwide), not to mention Macau and several other cities that would dwarf most in the West, is hard to top.
> 
> But I fear we're in danger of turning this into a global city vs. city conversation, which is not the goal so...
> 
> 
> 
> I love that view of Downtown L.A. from the Eastside, or as I think of it, the "car commercial" view. The US Bank tower really dominates from that perspective, which I find appropriate because as much as I like the Wilshire Grand, its Tallest in California title is a total cheat. Here's one more from Mariachi Plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Sinco / L.A. Times


I agree, it is cheating when you use the spire to say it is the tallest in California. I would have said the same thing if Salesforce Tower did the same. Anyway, LA has the 2nd best skyline in California and the 4th best on the North American West Coast. Great photo.


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## micrip

It seems like half the cities in the US has some lame attempt at claiming the tallest...even in Baltimore. This building...called the Merritt Tower as it was being built, was put up by one of the savings and loans that went under in the late '80's. Renamed the Schaeffer Building, the top of the flagpole is the highest point on any building, but as we know, flagpoles don't count! It does just barely crack 150m at the tip of the spire...


----------



## artObserver

NYC
IMG_1667 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

IMG_8315 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

IMG_1058 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

IMG_1582 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

IMG_8354 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

IMG_9165 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

IMG_8303 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Houston:*








Downtown Houston Skyline by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

MarshallKnight said:


> While we're on the topic. I haven't been to a game at PNC Park, but it's widely heralded as one of the best ballparks in the MLB. Wherever it ranks as a ballpark (I'm biased towards Oracle), I'd be willing to wager that it has the best view by a mile.
> 
> 
> City Skyline View from PNC Park Pittsburgh PA by mbell1975, on Flickr


I’d agree... that view is unchallenged


----------



## lovecities888

No, Oracle Park has equally as good of a view or even better view than PNC Park.


----------



## DZH22

Pittsburgh's skyline is awesome, especially from the Mt. Washington overlook. That view is world-class and probably the best skyline view I have seen in person of any city.

Pittsburgh's problem is that it has unfortunately been stagnant from a skyline perspective for the better part of the last 3 decades. Still, beautiful city, beautiful area, compact but dynamite skyline.

Pittsburgh Skyline at Night by Tony Webster, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

DZH22 said:


> Pittsburgh's skyline is awesome, especially from the Mt. Washington overlook. That view is world-class and probably the best skyline view I have seen in person of any city.
> 
> Pittsburgh's problem is that it has unfortunately been stagnant from a skyline perspective for the better part of the last 3 decades. Still, beautiful city, beautiful area, compact but dynamite skyline.
> 
> Pittsburgh Skyline at Night by Tony Webster, on Flickr


Definitely have to agree. In this view I shot in 2003, not much has changed since then...


----------



## micrip

lovecities888 said:


> No, Oracle Park has equally as good of a view or even better view than PNC Park.


...you might compare it with Coors Field for the best NON-skyline view from a stadium. It's good in its own way. McCovey Cove ranks with the Warehouse in Baltimore as one of the best ballpark architectural features...except that the warehouse is more of a unicorn...no one has ever hit it on the fly during a game!


----------



## lovecities888

Come to think of it, in terms of ballpark views, Oracle wins in a landslide. Mountains, Bay Bridge, the Bay, lots of sailboats sailing around vs a river with a not so attractive bridge and not so attractive skyline. I'm not saying the views of PNC Park are bad, but just saying that Oracle Park wins easily.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Calgary

Sunset and rain in Calgary by itspoots, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## Hudson11

*Bloomington Minnesota*

Bloomington Skyline by Jon &amp; Brigid Christianson, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Boy, do I love Midwestern suburban office parks . . . makes me feel right at home.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

Chicago (2020) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Denver 









Source


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA

MacArthur Park, Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Las Vegas 

Vegas Eiffel! by Sushant Tripathi, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

Yellow Fever said:


> Chicago
> 
> Chicago (2020) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr


...still see the hole for the Spire down there. What could have been...


----------



## A Chicagoan

Yellow Fever said:


> LA
> 
> MacArthur Park, Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


I posted that picture a couple pages back.


----------



## soren5en

_ Pittsburgh
by Alanna St. Laurent_


----------



## streetscapeer

SF

click to enlarge








Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Temptation of the Tempest by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cincinnati:*
Cincinnati Skyline by Tyler G, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Cincinatti is another skyline that has been stagnant for awhile. I hope it gets another major highrise some day.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Single skyscraper skyline. 

Revisiting The Worm Moon Rising . . #empirestatebuilding #fullmoon #powerbuildings #moonrise #city_captures #nycviews #nyc #newyork_feelings #best_new_york #topnewyorkphoto #newyorklike #newyork_originals #newyorkcityicons #nyc_instagram #made_in_ny #newy by Chris Lord, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

MONTERREY


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> *Seattle:*
> Temptation of the Tempest by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Wow! Seattle's skyline is looking more and more impressive every year. Could be the next SF of the west coast.


----------



## Metufer

*Toronto 🧡*


----------



## Metufer

*Mexico City*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

OUT OF A DREAM by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vancouver:*
City side-lighting at sunset by Todd Martin, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Montreal









Source


----------



## Hudson11

*OKC*

Drone (22 of 69) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr

CArt (1 of 2) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr

Scissortail_Park (2 of 3) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr

Drone (64 of 64) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

[Group 0]-A7R01643_A7R01645-2 imagesM3bws by Ross Images, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

OKC has one of the most ridiculous looking skylines in the country.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas

Memorial Day Dallas Skyline by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Metufer

*Calgary*








*Calgary, the Rockies and YYC*








*Don't forget to check up my Instagram!*
Jerry (@metoufer) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## MarshallKnight

JMS9 said:


> OKC has one of the most ridiculous looking skylines in the country.


It's absolute crazy how much Devon Tower has changed it. Between my first visit to OKC in 2008 and my most recent trip last year, I remember having, I guess you'd call it cognitive whiplash. A single development made it look like a wholly different city, at least from afar. 

We're used to seeing single developments re-define a skyline in Asia -- with mega-projects rising to become focal points, towering over their cities -- but it's not something we see often in North America, at least since the 1970s. You guys have any good, modern examples of one project singlehandedly re-defining a skyline?

The first thing that comes to my mind is Salesforce Tower in San Francisco. It's only about 200' taller than the Transamerica Pyramid, but it's so much more massive and it completely re-centered the skyline. What used to be funky and off-kilter is much now almost perfectly symmetrical (to put it bluntly, it's significantly more impressive and significantly less interesting).

New York is of course a unique example. The destruction of the original WTC and the construction of the new complex were both hugely transformative events, but a special case. 432 Park Ave altered the balance of the NYC skyline in a big way, although it's since been joined by the other skinny supertalls on Billionaires Row. I'd argue that 30 Hudson Yards might have had the single largest impact, but in a skyline so massive can any one tower really be considered transformative?


----------



## LivinAWestLife

The Comcast Technonolgy Center in Philly comes to mind, although obviously not as drastic as the Devon Tower since Oklahoma City’s skyline was much smaller.


----------



## JMS9

Mobile, Alabama?


----------



## JeffM

Calgary is so underated


----------



## MarshallKnight

JMS9 said:


> Mobile, Alabama?


Wow, that's a good one. I'm not sure I'd truthfully even looked at a skyline photo of Mobile, AL. For reference, here's a nice one:


Getting Dressed for Mardi Gras by Roger Reetz, on Flickr

The RSA Battle House tower (completed 2006) on the right is pretty much the definition of skyline-defining. And what's unique about this situation is that the Renaissance Riverview Plaza Hotel on the left incorporates an almost identical glass spire to the Battle House tower in its big renovation. So Mobile went from basically having a non-skyline, to one that's actually quite pretty and coherent, in one fell swoop.

First National Bank Tower in Omaha is another solid example from that era (completed 2002):


Omaha Skyine Panoramic by Bill Cobb, on Flickr

If we were grouping these things by alignments, RSA Battle House & the Renaissance Riverview might be chaotic good, First National Bank would be lawful good, and Devon is undoubtedly chaotic evil.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

Amazing morning light in Seattle by liang LI, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

soren5en said:


> _Minneapolis _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chad Davis_
> View attachment 171084
> 
> _Samuel Wagner_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Lundgren_


My beautiful city. My home. We're all picking up the shattered pieces and making her whole again. 😞🧡


----------



## citysquared

lovecities888 said:


> I don't know if people want to live and work and shell out the real estate prices anymore in cities like NYC and SF after the pandemic is over. They are the 2 most expensive and densely populated major cities in America. Could be a huge problem when the next pandemic hits and density is a problem. But, what do I know?


Looks that way now. Some will leave, probably wealthier hypochondriacs and some very poor, but cities will still generate most jobs that will keep attracting people. We will learn to adapt with remote work and less interaction for a while. But people always need people and cities are very resilient organisms that will adapt and light the way for the future with advanced technologies for contact tracing etc. It's good that this dress rehearsal with a relatively benign virus has happened, it will hopefully prepare us for bigger challenges as global warming brings new pathogens. Like in War of the Worlds, this civilization will probably not be destroyed by nukes but by the smallest soldiers of all.


----------



## liburni

edit


----------



## liburni

source: https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2020/05/skyline-above-corktown-common


----------



## isaidso

Corktown Common turned out well. It's a great little park and it's good to see flood plain protection built into new projects. I think I'll head down there tomorrow!


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC

Hudson Yards by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Miami:*
Miami Skyline at Biscayne Bay late afternoon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

20200410-DSC02972 by Gabriel Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

downtown Miami is going to be the place to watch in the 2020s. WorldCenter, Okan Tower, maybe a supertall or two?


----------



## liburni

isaidso said:


> Corktown Common turned out well. It's a great little park and it's good to see flood plain protection built into new projects. I think I'll head down there tomorrow!


This is probably my favourite area of downtown. I go to this park quite often.


----------



## isaidso

liburni said:


> This is probably my favourite area of downtown. I go to this park quite often.


Maybe you saw me there yesterday. I went there to exercise.


----------



## lovecities888

SF
sf west-0234 by litespeed2k, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Houston:*
Houston Skyline by Victor Mata, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Rochester*

R O C H E S T E R by 320-ROC, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Pittsburgh and Calgary are very under rated I think. and are with the best skylines on this thread. 

Cleveland is another under rated skyline . Philadelphia and Montreal too. All of these cities I'd put in my top ten..


----------



## DZH22

I found these on the web using google search. First one is a bit old but neat. If you use google chrome, right click and "open image in new tab" to see full size, particularly on the 2nd one. For non-flickr pics in general, this is a good way to get around the website's resizing.












https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DyZ0wNKX0AAXjEC.jpg














https://costar.brightspotcdn.com/ae/6b/b8d2478c448c95dea64c501bbbb5/boston-arch.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^For the size problem








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





Helped me a lot.


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC

ONE°15 Brooklyn Marina by Robert Wash, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Boston

Boston Inner Harbor by Terry Rochford, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## Yellow Fever

Detroit

CUYAHOGA 060520 01 by mile27, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dallas:*
Dallas Skyline by RFD-TV, on Flickr


----------



## 996155

People have different definitions of skyline beauty: their is no set standard.


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> *Dallas:*
> Dallas Skyline by RFD-TV, on Flickr


I cant separate Dallas and Houston.


----------



## JeffM

lovecities888 said:


> You got to be kidding me with Pittsburgh, Cleveland, and Montreal in the top 10. Pittsburgh and Cleveland don't even deserve to be top 20.


I like Cleveland. I like the mixture of old and new .. you get the same in Detroit. Pittsburgh as a skyline is a thing of beauty. Montreal is so under rated.


----------



## micrip

Yellow Fever said:


> Detroit
> 
> CUYAHOGA 060520 01 by mile27, on Flickr


Looks like a sister ship of the Edmund Fitzgerald...


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*

Blue Hour Panorama, by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Night Sky in Baltimore by Amy Sparwasser, on Flickr

Baltimore by John Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

JeffM said:


> Pittsburgh and Calgary are very under rated I think. and are with the best skylines on this thread.
> 
> Cleveland is another under rated skyline . Philadelphia and Montreal too. All of these cities I'd put in my top ten..


Pittsburgh and Calgary are gemssssss. The former is supposed to break ground on a +400' mixed use building this year and Calgary imho has the best architecture in Canada. Yes, Vancouver & Toronto having the number's game on lock down, there skyline consist of way to much Miami-style copy and past condo parks.

If Montreal didn't have height restrictions it would probably have more skyscrapers than Philly.

Cleveland just needs one or two new modern glass towers and it will jump a few tiers. It has the height, it just needs the density now.


----------



## 996155

Baltimore is so pretty: I really wish they could keep tabs on their crime, it would gentrify into something amazing so fast. A mini seattle in the making.


----------



## lovecities888

Baltimore isn't a top 20 skyline in North America. Not tall and dense enough.


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> Baltimore isn't a top 20 skyline in North America. Not tall and dense enough.


I don't think anyone asked or really cares



Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> Baltimore is so pretty: I really wish they could keep tabs on their crime, it would gentrify into something amazing so fast. A mini seattle in the making.


It is. I'm from the area and yeah the crime gets pretty wild once you leave the immediate area around the harbor.


----------



## micrip

lovecities888 said:


> Baltimore isn't a top 20 skyline in North America. Not tall and dense enough.


Not again! I agree about the height, though that's changing. But, lack of density? I believe this proves otherwise...


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

DSC07953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Francisco:*
SF 561 by komissarov_a, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> *San Francisco:*
> SF 561 by komissarov_a, on Flickr


captures SF's unique setting... and why it's pushed out into San Jose and around the bay.


----------



## lovecities888

JeffM said:


> captures SF's unique setting... and why it's pushed out into San Jose and around the bay.


I wish SF allowed for even more districts to build high rise buildings. Too bad that besides the Downtown area, Financial District, Chinatown, Civic Center, and SOMA, most of the rest of the city is low rise.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

JeffM said:


> I cant separate Dallas and Houston.


To me, the only thing they have in common is they're both inland skylines on relatively flat land bordering small rivers and consisting of collections of mostly tall 80s/90s POMO office buildings intermixed with parking garages and surface lots, surrounded by freeways, in the middle of low-density sprawling metro areas of similar sizes. Other than that I honestly don't see much similarity.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

lovecities888 said:


> I wish SF allowed for even more districts to build high rise buildings. Too bad that besides the Downtown area, Financial District, Chinatown, Civic Center, and SOMA, most of the rest of the city is low rise.


The blame lies with the zoning code, a rampant culture of NIMBYism, and irrational fear of height in general. In an ideal world, all of San Francisco should and would look like Manhattan. What a dream 😋


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I'd like to see more 5-10 story midrises in SF outside the core, but I'm not so sure about highrises. The city is known and appreciated for it architectural style and scale almost as much as for its geography. With high demand cities, I'm wary of eroding the characteristics that contribute to a city's appeal in order to allow more people to afford it. Obviously there needs to be a balance but if you allow more people to access something by making it less enjoyable to them, there may not be a positive net benefit.

But of course large parts of Manhattan aren't highise either, so maybe making SF look like Manhattan would work out well. Giving it the scale of say, Tribeca or Harlem would be good.


----------



## citysquared

It is so ironic and sad in the cases of very gentrified cities that success can be its own undoing. From a neighbourhood scale I miss the "white trash" that used to live in my hood years ago, so much friendlier and more fun even though they didn't know what perennials and curb appeal meant.


----------



## isaidso

Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> Toronto or Chicago?
> 
> I personally think skyline wise its Toronto; but Chicago is steadily catching up.
> Culture wise Chicago is far ahead.


Toronto is arguably ahead of Chicago culturally, not behind it. Perhaps you mistakenly said it backwards? Chicago's skyline is better but Toronto is steadily catching up? Culture wise Toronto is far ahead?

That said, this is a skyline thread so perhaps we should stick to that.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> Toronto is arguably ahead of Chicago culturally, not behind it. That said, this is a skyline thread so perhaps we should stick to that.


People were staying on topic. No one had commented on culture after those two posts two days ago until you did just now. It always makes me laugh when people complain about something being off topic while simultaneously joining in the digression.  

But yes, culture is indeed a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Philadlephia 

Infrared Philadlephia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto

Windy sunrise by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> People were staying on topic. No one had commented on culture after those two posts two days ago until you did just now. It always makes me laugh when people complain about something being off topic while simultaneously joining in the digression.


Woops and I apologize. I sometimes don't pay close enough attention. I just skimmed and saw it but should have been more careful. It wasn't my intention but it seems I've done precisely what you said. 😳


----------



## cubsfan

Chicago:









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270865654132899840


----------



## cubsfan

LivinAWestLife said:


> The blame lies with the zoning code, a rampant culture of NIMBYism, and irrational fear of height in general. In an ideal world, all of San Francisco should and would look like Manhattan. What a dream 😋


This is true in Chicago as well. 95% of the land is zoned either single-family home, commercial or manufacturing. NIMBY activists have captured every neighborhood and elect only the most anti-development alderman.

Chicago's most desireable neighborhoods have restrictions of 4 stories on new multi-family projects only allowed in small pockets. The city allows mass deconversions of 3/4-flats that has created a plethora of Mc'Mansions and has actually reduced Lincoln Park's existing housing units by 3,000 over the last 20 years when the city has exploded with the demographic who would live in Lincoln Park. Past generations permitted high-density zoning and made Lincoln Park what it is today and rather than continuing that tradition to expand vertically and densify to allow more accessibilty and promote economic and ethnic diversity they make these neighborhoods historic museums where the "character" is sacred and must never be altered. Lincoln Park or Wicker Park could easily have populations around 75k ppsm but remain only a fraction due to supression.

The Lincoln Commons development that replaced an old children's hospital on a massive site along Lincoln Ave. a major corridor in Lincoln Park faced 60 community meetings and a year long lawsuit from two neighborhood organizations. The original plan was for a 27 story, 24 story, 19 story and 11 story mixed-use development with 1200 residential units and 300,000 sq. ft. of retail that was approved by the city. It was then scaled down by the alderman that pandered to the NIMBY's to two 20 story high-rises and a 7 story condo building with only 700 units. They cut the retail in half, forced a public plaza, pocket park and made them save a giant parking garage along with other preservation aspects.

The Obama Library has already been through 30 community presentations for radical neighborhood organizations and years long legal battles with park activists. The groups are demanding a freeze on property taxes, 40% of all future housing be deemed as "affordable" and other wild demands. The city is broken full stop. All the debt has made the city force developers to "buy" extra density and height by paying into funds for small businesses, subsidized housing and private developers have to inlcude repairing or building bridges, parks, streets, sidewalks, riverwalks, etc. that should be public works paid for with tax-dollars. It's all legal extortion perpetuated by the terribly restrictive zoning in the city which is driving major Chicago developers to seek investments in other cities. The city using it's zoning laws as a tax revenue stream is ultimate corruption.

This is a major reason Sun-Belt cities are booming and more established, mature cities that have been at the forefront of growth, city-building and national politics for so long are stagnant by comparison. Chicago has caved to too many interests that tries to cater to too many groups with opposing values.

Below is an example of the downsizing practice today that dramatically reduces the scale of the city and keeps populations stagnant. In aggregate these keep the city from becoming imposing and vibrant. 11 stories in Lincoln Park in 2020 should not be something that causes outrage and wisespread panic. Hopefully we enter a new era where reducing footprints and embracing verticality drives development. If the city promoted and incentivized these types of developments Lincoln Park, Wicker Park etc, would provide a Williamsburg type of urbanity.











https://i.postimg.cc/bNMWCy9C/Screen-Shot-2020-06-07-at-7-05-37-PM.jpg


----------



## Luke09

Los Angeles

urbanizela


----------



## Hudson11

LA's boom has probably come to an unceremonious end between covid-19 and the severing of Chinese credit for megaprojects. We'll see how things happen moving forward, There's a new major skyscraper downtown under construction by Brookfield but that might be the last major tower built for some time.


----------



## JeffM

isaidso said:


> Woops and I apologize. I sometimes don't pay close enough attention. I just skimmed and saw it but should have been more careful. It wasn't my intention but it seems I've done precisely what you said. 😳



You love Toronto. 

That's ok . 


I think Canada v Australia is a good match up,


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cincinnati 

Cincinnati Skyline from Fairview Park by Travis Estell, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Diego:*
San Diego Skyline Sunset Burn from Bankers Hill by John Bahu, on Flickr
San Diego Skyline 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
As the Sun Sets by Brad Spiess, on Flickr
San Diego Padres Petco Park by Josh, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

edit


----------



## liburni

Calgary by itspoots


----------



## XFr

jetmty1 said:


> Monterrey
> 
> View attachment 208204
> 
> 
> View attachment 208023
> View attachment 208246


I feel that Monterrey needs to keep developing his skyline, it's very scattered throughout the city and that makes it difficult to fully appreciate it in some angle where the photo is taken. Needs more density :/


----------



## cubsfan

Hudson11 said:


> LA's boom has probably come to an unceremonious end between covid-19 and the severing of Chinese credit for megaprojects. We'll see how things happen moving forward, There's a new major skyscraper downtown under construction by Brookfield but that might be the last major tower built for some time.


Sadly, I'm sure this will be the case for every city not named New York as usual. Even before the pandemic and recession Chicago's pipeline dried up having only one skyscraper proposal over a two year period for a 523' tower that demolished a structure but never started actual construction. Eventually there is going to be a multiple year drought without breaking ground on a skyscraper. Toronto is going to scream past Chicago and never look back.











https://twitter.com/apapics?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago still has plenty to look forward to at least. Whatever rises at the Spire site, Tribune East, the two 800 footers under construction now, and maybe someone will make plans for the Thompson Center. LA was particularly reliant on foreign investment though. Though foreign interest is notable, projects in other major cities like Seattle, SF, Chicago and New York are largely driven by domestic investment. American corporations will still want headquarters in urban centers and rich Americans invest in pied-a-terres, too.


----------



## lovecities888

Hudson11 said:


> Chicago still has plenty to look forward to at least. Whatever rises at the Spire site, Tribune East, the two 800 footers under construction now, and maybe someone will make plans for the Thompson Center. LA was particularly reliant on foreign investment though. Though foreign interest is notable, projects in other major cities like Seattle, SF, Chicago and New York are largely driven by domestic investment. American corporations will still want headquarters in urban centers and rich Americans invest in pied-a-terres, too.


Well, NYC, LA, SF, and Miami are reliant on foreign investment. Those 4 cities have the largest foreign investors in the US.


----------



## lovecities888

cubsfan said:


> Sadly, I'm sure this will be the case for every city not named New York as usual. Even before the pandemic and recession Chicago's pipeline dried up having only one skyscraper proposal over a two year period for a 523' tower that demolished a structure but never started actual construction. Eventually there is going to be a multiple year drought without breaking ground on a skyscraper. Toronto is going to scream past Chicago and never look back.
> 
> View attachment 210233
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/apapics?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


Chicago's skyline is better than Toronto's. But, Toronto's ain't bad either. I still rate them 2nd and 3rd best in North America. I don't think Toronto's skyline will ever be better than Chicago's even if they have more high rise buildings though.


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> *San Diego:*
> San Diego Skyline Sunset Burn from Bankers Hill by John Bahu, on Flickr
> San Diego Skyline 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
> As the Sun Sets by Brad Spiess, on Flickr
> San Diego Padres Petco Park by Josh, on Flickr


It is a shame that San Diego's skyline can't be much taller only cause the airport is nearby.


----------



## ushahid

6IX
Riverdale Park Sunset II by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
OSCILLATIONS by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF.
San-Francisco-Aerials-13 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> *Chicago:*
> OSCILLATIONS by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr



If anything the Chicago skyline us under rated


----------



## lovecities888

JeffM said:


> If anything the Chicago skyline us under rated


How can it be underrated when a lot of people rank it 2nd or 3rd best in North America?


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Maybe he thinks that, despite being smaller than NYC, for other reasons it deserves the #1 spot? Or maybe if there's a mix of #2 and #3 votes, he feels it should be a unanimous #2? I believe in my last ranking I had it #1 either alone or tied with NY if I recall correctly.

Not really that hard to think of possible explanations, except that some people find it hard to even imagine other people having opinions.


----------



## lovecities888

Nouvellecosse said:


> Maybe he thinks that, despite being smaller than NYC, for other reasons it deserves the #1 spot? Or maybe if there's a mix of #2 and #3 votes, he feels it should be a unanimous #2? I believe in my last ranking I had it #1 either alone or tied with NY if I recall correctly.
> 
> Not really that hard to think of possible explanations, except that some people find it hard to even imagine other people having opinions.


No, it doesn't deserve the #1 spot. NYC is the clear #1 in North America. End of story.


----------



## 996155

My top large cities. 

1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Boston
4. Toronto
5. Panama city
6. Philadelphia
7. Miami
8. SF
9. SEA
10. Calgary/Vancouver. 

top mid sized cities. 

1. Pittsburgh
2. Baltimore
3. Minneapolis
4. Atlanta
5. Jersey city
6. Austin
7. Jacksonville
8. Denver
9. Nashville
10. Indianapolis


----------



## lovecities888

Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> My top large cities.
> 
> 1. NYC
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Boston
> 4. Toronto
> 5. Panama city
> 6. Philadelphia
> 7. Miami
> 8. SF
> 9. SEA
> 10. Calgary/Vancouver.
> 
> top mid sized cities.
> 
> 1. Pittsburgh
> 2. Baltimore
> 3. Minneapolis
> 4. Atlanta
> 5. Jersey city
> 6. Austin
> 7. Jacksonville
> 8. Denver
> 9. Nashville
> 10. Indianapolis


Boston is better than Toronto or SF or Miami or Seattle or Vancouver or Panama City? You kidding me? Even a person who knows nothing about skylines wouldn't rank Boston ahead of those cities.


----------



## 996155

lovecities888 said:


> Boston is better than Toronto or SF or Miami or Seattle or Vancouver or Panama City? You kidding me? Even a person who knows nothing about skylines wouldn't rank Boston ahead of those cities.





lovecities888 said:


> Boston is better than Toronto or SF or Miami or Seattle or Vancouver or Panama City? You kidding me? Even a person who knows nothing about skylines wouldn't rank Boston ahead of those cities.


Boston has an amazing mix of buildings and skyscrapers from the 1800s-2000s, you can really feel the culture of the city while walking by, all while having a very clean city that suffers from low homelessness unlike many western cities which look amazing from a distance but not so much when you are taking a glimpse from the street.


----------



## A Chicagoan

lovecities888 said:


> No, it doesn't deserve the #1 spot. NYC is the clear #1 in North America. End of story.


Well, I don't care what you think, I say Chicago is #1 and since it's MY list, only I can say how it's ordered. Lol!


----------



## Hudson11

lovecities888 said:


> No, it doesn't deserve the #1 spot. NYC is the clear #1 in North America. End of story.





lovecities888 said:


> Boston is better than Toronto or SF or Miami or Seattle or Vancouver or Panama City? You kidding me? Even a person who knows nothing about skylines wouldn't rank Boston ahead of those cities.


Don't project your own opinions over others. People can disagree. This is a subjective topic.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

lovecities888 said:


> No, it doesn't deserve the #1 spot. NYC is the clear #1 in North America. End of story.


You don't seem to understand that it isn't you who gets to decide for everyone and it isn't you who gets to decide when the story is or isn't over.

If you want to be the sole authority on such matters, the best option is to start you own website, blog/vlog etc. to publish your views and disable audience comments. A discussion board simply doesn't work that way as that isn't its purpose. Here, the only option you have is to present as convincing a case for your position as possible in the hopes of persuading others, while realizing that as long as the thread remains active and unlocked others will continue to do so the same.


----------



## KillerZavatar

lovecities888 said:


> Even a person who knows nothing about skylines wouldn't rank Boston ahead of those cities.


There is a difference between tallest/largest, best and favorite skyline. There is no point in arguing with a personal list starting with the words "my top" or "my favorite". People might have lived in places and have special memories for places and buildings that make them rate a place higher than looking at numbers would suggest. Tallest is mostly a numbers game, where the rules can change rankings, but it should be objective. Best can take composition into account, surroundings and opinions like loving or hating copy & paste residential buildings. Talking about favorite and all bets are off.


----------



## cubsfan

Hudson11 said:


> Chicago still has plenty to look forward to at least. Whatever rises at the Spire site, Tribune East, the two 800 footers under construction now, and maybe someone will make plans for the Thompson Center. LA was particularly reliant on foreign investment though. Though foreign interest is notable, projects in other major cities like Seattle, SF, Chicago and New York are largely driven by domestic investment. American corporations will still want headquarters in urban centers and rich Americans invest in pied-a-terres, too.


Chicago has only a few opportunities to build some legacy towers in the coming years but new construction projects will essentially dissappear. If those fail it will be years without a skyscraper groundbreaking. Filler projects are even way down, I'm talking 55 high-rises being under construction across the city when it's booming to maybe 4 or 5 being the new normal for the next 5+ years.. It doesn't help that much of Chicago's future is tied up in a half-dozen "mega-projects" that were totally reliant upon growth and have 15-30 year timelines for the developers to sit on the land. This is where losing our strongest advocate and visionary for downtown expansion/investment is going to hold us back severely.

Rahm Emanuel was a seasoned negotiator and deal closer with an eternal drive to insert Chicago into the conversation with world class endeavors like Elon Musk's hyper-loop, returning O'hare to the largest and busiest airport in the world. He went into beast-mode recruiting Amazon, Apple, The Olympics etc.where most would have made a half hearted attempt. He was ultra-competitive with the coasts and sold Chicago around the world relentlessly. He had it number one in the U.S. for corporate investment over 7 consecutive years as well as the city with the highest percentage of workers with 4-year degrees and that drove the vast majority of construction. He was about as aggressive as anyone could be for attracting downtown developments. Proposals dried up soon after he announced he wasn't seeking re-election and reality sank in of higher ARO percentages, uncertain taxes and less business friendly politicians taking over. Lori Lightfoot's administrations' priorities are 180 degrees from Rahm. "Affordable" houisng and neighborhoods are now the focus and they are hostile towards anything which could be interpreted as being "luxury."

1000M has halted construction, 300 N. Michigan never started after demolition and site-prep, Google and Uber have canceled construction expansions, Cameo balked on a 10 year lease for an HQ in Fulton Market as have other tech companies.The city is going to be riddled with corporations offering work-from-home alternatives and subletting their office space. etc. Hotels/retail are going to struggle for years. I'd much rather see an influential figure with deep international relationships and a work ethic for returning Chicago to its former status to weather this storm.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Even so, Chicago will look forward to having the 2nd best skyline in the United States, and the 3rd best in North America for a long time. Los Angeles or Miami may catch up, but definitely not before 2060, while Toronto likely overtakes it this decade. Mexico City could perhaps start building up like crazy, though.

I do think Chicago still has some hope in it; the Loop's population, where the skyline is, is increasing, which may lead to more residential towers. The whole city (which may be good or bad depending on who you're asking), so on a per-capita level its income is increasing. For a city whose population is stagnant, the fact that Tribune East can still be built as well as several 200m+ towers is quite impressive.

In the long run, global warming may make Chicago's weather and its Great Lakes location more attractive, finally reversing its population decline. But who knows?


----------



## JeffM

lovecities888 said:


> How can it be underrated when a lot of people rank it 2nd or 3rd best in North America?


With all due respect you should change your username to Lovetoargue .That picture had a wow factor for me and my comment was meant in awe.


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> *Chicago:*
> OSCILLATIONS by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


I came here to post this very photo, but from 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*








Skyscrapers by Keerthana Gopalakrishnan on 500px

San Francisco Skyline by 320-ROC, trên Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Related to my post, I finally did New York to see how its skyline compares with other American cities over time. I used a point system where any building in a city gives the city (no. of floors^2.5)/(10^2.5) points. 

And boy, it's not even close


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
IMG_9946 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Boston needs something really tall, it has a lot of potential already


----------



## 996155

Its skyline is so pretty inside and out, but yeah they need several supertalls to be a firm contestant of the top 5 in NA.


----------



## lovecities888

Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> Its skyline is so pretty inside and out, but yeah they need several supertalls to be a firm contestant of the top 5 in NA.


Wait, didn't you put it at #3 already when it is not even in the top 10?


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapers by Keerthana Gopalakrishnan on 500px


Great photo. Too bad SF has only one 1k+ ft tall building. They claim it is cause of earthquakes and shadows. I think at least 2 would have been better. But, it is what it is. They are going to build more 500+ ft tall buildings. I guess that is a positive.


----------



## ushahid

Toronto.
image by Skycandy at UT




__





CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre


This building looks phenomenal from almost every angle! I wonder if we should have a friendly bet to find the least flattering picture of it.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## 996155

lovecities888 said:


> Wait, didn't you put it at #3 already when it is not even in the top 10?


In my opinion it is top 3, but for others I can reason why it is not a top 5 city.


----------



## cubsfan

LivinAWestLife said:


> Related to my post, I finally did New York to see how its skyline compares with other American cities over time. I used a point system where any building in a city gives the city (no. of floors^2.5)/(10^2.5) points.
> 
> And boy, it's not even close
> View attachment 217579


I know I'm a broken record here but you have to include the context behind the numbers. In 1884 after the Home Insurance building began the vertical booms in New York and Chicago, it was Chicago that had constructed 13 towers between 16-20 stories by 1892 while New York produced only 4 over the same period. They struggled to progress and Chicago just completed the 302' Masonic Temple before the outrage. Chicago unquestionably had the more skillful/experienced architects and structural engineers but the city stifled them. Alarmist sentiments over shadows, congestion and loss of public space won out in Chicago and in 1893 they imposed a restriction of 15 floors. It was increased to 26 floors in 1923 which stood until the 1960's. Strict density restrictions with lot to footprint ratios were also enforced making the landscape much more spaced and set back from eachother.

New York never imposed height restrictions which made them the only option for experimental design that could achieve new heights and they were the beneficiaries of businesses who wanted taller structures for their offices which was the preference of the times. Mid and high-rise residential was also legal in New York while Chicago enforced low-rise multi-family and single-family residential zoning except for a handful of luxury buildings as second homes for the rich along the north shore. Marina City in 1964 was the first legal high-rise residential development for the middle-class after restrictions were finally relaxed and this is represented in your graph when the line for Chicago ticks upward dramatically.

So New York would be the clear leader in every metric when the only other U.S. city with the financial resources, expertise, population growth and technological abilities to compete or even outbuild New York shockingly removed itself from the skyscraper race leaving one contestant to build unchallenged for 70 years without interference. Chicago made projects like Woolworth, Singer, Chrysler, Empire State, Rockefeller Center and the entire Upper East/West Sides illegal. How different the Manhattan built environment would be today with the same restrictive climate Chicago created for itself.


----------



## JeffM

The skylines I think are under rated are 

1. Philadelphia
2. Pittsburgh
3. Calgary
4. Chicago
5. San Diego
6. Cleveland


----------



## micrip

lovecities888 said:


> Boston is better than Toronto or SF or Miami or Seattle or Vancouver or Panama City? You kidding me? Even a person who knows nothing about skylines wouldn't rank Boston ahead of those cities.


It's not just about the height. To me, it's about how the overall composition looks, as in a work of art. And beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

For example, most folks consider the Mona Lisa as being one of the greatest works of all time. We all know what it looks like. But, viewed in the flesh, some folks are surprised by how small it is.


----------



## lovecities888

Calgary: Underrated.Downtown Calgary by itspoots, on Flickr


----------



## felvb

*Toronto*

Riverdale Park Sunset by Marcanadian, en Flickr 

Don Valley Parkway by Jack Landau, en Flickr

Riverdale Park Sunset II by Jack Landau, en Flickr

Riverdale Park Sunset by Marcanadian, en Flickr

Riverdale Park Sunset by Marcanadian, en Flickr


​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
New York City Skyline View from New Jersey (30 of 37) by Douglas John Gil Wood, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

from urban toronto


----------



## redcode

*Denver*








Denver Skyline by Ricky Batista on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*
Making the Effort by Mark R. Ducharme, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*
Montreal Skyline by Dominic Labbe, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*
Calgary Blue Hour by itspoots, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*
Houston Skyline and Strawberry Moon by Arie, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

From The Peaks by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

Jay said:


> Boston needs something really tall, it has a lot of potential already


Boston won't get a super tall simply because it's airport located across the harbor has it's runways pointed straight downtown. As a result heights are capped throughout the Seaport and Financial district. Otherwise, supertalls would be peppered throughout it's skyline


----------



## soren5en

_Cleveland_
_by Erik Drost_


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Atlanta:*
Midtown Atlanta Skyline at Sunrise by RJ DiBella, on Flickr


----------



## soren5en

_by Alanna St. Laurent_


----------



## Labtec

Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> My top large cities.
> 
> 1. NYC
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Boston
> 4. Toronto
> 5. Panama city
> 6. Philadelphia
> 7. Miami
> 8. SF
> 9. SEA
> 10. Calgary/Vancouver.
> 
> top mid sized cities.
> 
> 1. Pittsburgh
> 2. Baltimore
> 3. Minneapolis
> 4. Atlanta
> 5. Jersey city
> 6. Austin
> 7. Jacksonville
> 8. Denver
> 9. Nashville
> 10. Indianapolis


Atlanta should be in large cities. It has a higher population than Seattle, Toronto, and Boston. It will soon surpass Philadelphia (if it hasn't already).

Midtown Atlanta skyline from Mt Harmony Memorial Gardens by RJ DiBella, on Flickr


----------



## soren5en

_Detroit_









https://www.tripsavvy.com/best-detroit-boat-tours-and-cruises-1084812







https://www.popsugar.co.uk/smart-living/photo-gallery/47424333/image/47424249/New-York-New-York









https://www.tripsavvy.com/driving-distances-from-detroit-1085039


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Labtec said:


> Atlanta should be in large cities. It has a higher population than Seattle, Toronto, and Boston. It will soon surpass Philadelphia (if it hasn't already).


Atlanta doesn't have a larger population than Toronto although in terms of the metro areas they're fairly close.


----------



## 996155

Atlanta city population is 500k~, less than SEA, Boston, and Toronto. It's metro population is massive but if that is the case then STL, KC, Denver would be considered large cities because they have a metro of 2+ million.


----------



## JeffM

City pops stats are meaningless ... so please leave them in the bin and lets get back to the skylines huh ? 

Atlanta has a great one. 


As does Toronto .


----------



## JeffM

soren5en said:


> _Cleveland_
> _by Erik Drost_
> 
> View attachment 223889
> View attachment 223890
> View attachment 223892
> View attachment 223897
> View attachment 223898



I'm there. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## redcode

*Boston*
Charles River by Mark R. Ducharme, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*
Lakefront just before sunrise by John December, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> *Cambridge, MA*


That is *Boston, MA*.


----------



## Abhishek901

How many 100m+ and 150m+ buildings are there in Lower Mahattan alone? I am wondering where would it stand if it were a separate city.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Based on the SSP diagram I count 56 completed 150m+ buildings in Lower Manhattan. That's more than Miami, which I believe is 3rd place in the US by number of skyscrapers.


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> That is *Boston, MA*.


oops stupid geotag make me think it was Cambridge. I asked myself "why tf does this city look so familiar?"


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey


























natural skyline:


----------



## liburni

Edmonton, Alberta (by Huong Ho)









by Nancy O'brien


----------



## liburni

Found this on reddit, not sure who to give credit to but its a crisp shot:


----------



## Abhishek901

A Chicagoan said:


> Based on the SSP diagram I count 56 completed 150m+ buildings in Lower Manhattan. That's more than Miami, which I believe is 3rd place in the US by number of skyscrapers.


So that means the number of skyscrapers in Midtown is much higher than Lower Manhattan. According to Wikipedia, NYC has 284 skyscrapers and if Lower Manhattan has 56 then and I am assuming almost all of the rest will be in Midtown (around 230 odd?)

Someone (don't remember who) in this thread once said that Lower Manhattan is twice the size of Downtown Toronto in terms of skyscrapers while Midtown is 4 times the size. I always felt that Midtown was more than double of Lower Manhattan so I started noticing the size difference in the aerial photos of Manhattan and still Midtown seemed many times bigger than Lower Manhattan, not just double. 

In fact, Lower Manhattan has less skyscrapers than Downtown Toronto (around 70 skyscrapers) and is half of Chicago, while Midtown is 3-4 times bigger than Downtown Toronto and almost twice the size of Downtown Chicago (which in itself is ranked second in North America). Also, most of the new buildings seem to be sprouting up in Midtown so the gap between Midtown and Lower Manhattan seems to keep increasing. Although Lower Manhattan will still have better postcard picture than Midtown.


----------



## redcode

*Midtown - Hudson Yards - Downtown















*
Riverwalk Place 2 by Joe G

Lower Manhattan is way too boring these days. What new addition is there other than the WTC reconstruction? Midtown meanwhile has everything going for it.


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*








温哥华戴维村 Davie Village by 杀破狼 on 500px


----------



## dendenden

redcode said:


> *Midtown - Hudson Yards - Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Riverwalk Place 2 by Joe G
> 
> Lower Manhattan is way too boring these days. What new addition is there other than the WTC reconstruction? Midtown meanwhile has everything going for it.


Midtown looks magical!


----------



## Taller Better

An aerial shot of Queen's Park, Toronto:









taken by Reddit user u/toronto_resident


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/hcpfid


----------



## Hudson11

redcode said:


> Lower Manhattan is way too boring these days. What new addition is there other than the WTC reconstruction? Midtown meanwhile has everything going for it.


Demand dried up for luxury condos downtown, but the WTC is leasing up well. New construction had to compete with a huge amount of new units that came online at the same time from office-to-residential conversions. Once the threat of covid-19 passes, demand for new construction will pick back up again. Downtown has more charm to it than Midtown though. Tighter urban canyons, cobblestone streets, century+ year old buildings... there's an allure to it that Midtown can't match. You can get lost down there and explore unlike with midtown and its boring grid and wide avenues.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dallas:*
Dallas skyline from Trinity River levee by Dave Hensley, on Flickr

Dallas skyline from I-30 by Dave Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Calgary

Happy 1st Day of Spring! (KBP_8416_HDR) by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

*Boston*​









Source​


----------



## JeffM

Toronto looks immense .. .didn't realize it looked so big .


----------



## lovecities888

Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> Atlanta city population is 500k~, less than SEA, Boston, and Toronto. It's metro population is massive but if that is the case then STL, KC, Denver would be considered large cities because they have a metro of 2+ million.


If you are talking about the city itself, to me, 500k+ is considered large while for metros, I think you need at least 4-5 million to be considered large.


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*








Toronto’s pride by noemie lang on 500px








A Summer Evening in Toronto by ashishpillai1 on 500px
*







*
Toronto by Simone Gramegna on 500px








nice weather Toronto by Sheldon shen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*








Chinook Arch over Calgary by Kristina Bedward on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Manhattan*








Manhattan from Williamsburg by Fung Martin on 500px
202006116 New York City Manhattan and Queens by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*








Philadelphia-2 by Fung Martin on 500px
Philly Skyline by R&#x27;lyeh Imaging, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*








LA by Eric Hsiao on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline &amp; Space Needle by Richard Mouser, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Hudson11 said:


> *Seattle*
> 
> Seattle Skyline &amp; Space Needle by Richard Mouser, on Flickr


Seattle might someday have the best skyline on the west coast, but it is not there yet.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Personally I think it _did_ have the best skyline on the WC for awhile but was usurped by SF fairly recently. I'd be surprised to see it claw its way back any time soon but you never know!


----------



## redcode

*Boston*
Storm Clouds by Mark R. Ducharme, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*
Montreal from St Lambert football field by Dominic Labbe, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*
The View - Hudson River Park, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, trên Flickr


----------



## micrip

redcode said:


> *Montreal*
> Montreal from St Lambert football field by Dominic Labbe, trên Flickr


Is that structure on the left a relic of Expo 67? I went there in 1972, while some of it was still running. How much of it is still standing? It's 53 years ago now!


----------



## New Défense

I love so much Québec just wouah


----------



## steve617

micrip said:


> Is that structure on the left a relic of Expo 67? I went there in 1972, while some of it was still running. How much of it is still standing? It's 53 years ago now!


I believe that's the Montreal Casino which used to be the French pavilion at Expo.


----------



## soren5en

_Toronto _
Details by Empty Quarter, auf Flickr
Toronto Summers by Empty Quarter, auf Flickr
Earth Hour 2015 by Empty Quarter, auf Flickr


----------



## elliot

First pic is one of the best T.O. bank shots I've seen. Empty Quarter snaps financial district...💰


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey city of mountains:


----------



## andegwa

*Boston



















Source*​


----------



## redcode

*Jacksonville *








Jacksonville cityscape by Santosh Chetri on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*








Manhattan skyline aerial photo by Luka Matosic on 500px








Fire in the NY sky by Robert Zeigler on 500px








Manhattan by JOSE DELACRUZ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Miami*








The bridge by Carlos Molina on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Houston*








Downtown Houston Texas Sunset by Faysal Grami on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*








Good Morning Toronto by Robert Greb on 500px








Toronto skyline by Chandra Ladha on 500px








The colour of sky by Yoonchan Park on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*








Colorful skies by trilok on 500px


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara


----------



## lovecities888

Nouvellecosse said:


> Personally I think it _did_ have the best skyline on the WC for awhile but was usurped by SF fairly recently. I'd be surprised to see it claw its way back any time soon but you never know!


SF always had a more impressive skyline on the west coast than Seattle. It always had more high rise buildings and a much more denser skyline than Seattle in its history. But with the rate that Seattle is building vs SF, it might surpass SF's skyline someday.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Just another example of how some of us judge "best" by more than just pure numbers.


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*
DSC_0052 by Peyton Carter, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

micrip said:


> Is that structure on the left a relic of Expo 67? I went there in 1972, while some of it was still running. How much of it is still standing? It's 53 years ago now!


To add to what steve617 said, I believe the only structures still standing are the French pavilion and the US pavilion. The latter was a geodesic dome but caught fire many decades ago. It remains as a geodesic shell.

*Before*










*After

















RUDY/GODINEZ: Buckminster Fuller, United States Pavilion,... | Buckminster fuller, Urban architecture, Architecture collage


Apr 24, 2014 - catherinawillis my Instagram www.catherinewillis.com [email protected]




www.pinterest.ca












Gallery of AD Classics: Montreal Biosphere / Buckminster Fuller - 5


Image 5 of 12 from gallery of AD Classics: Montreal Biosphere / Buckminster Fuller. Photograph by Flickr user Rodrigo Maia




www.archdaily.com




*


----------



## Skyflan28

Monterrey metro

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBZrc7XnILq/

Some months ago I mentioned here a big development that will fill-in the gap between the buildings in the picture above, well, it has been put on hold for the time being. Its smaller 9 tower sister project is still under construction though, so not all is bad news.

And on that topic. A new 150m+ tower was announced and excavation work is said to start in the coming months. The foundation work for a 268m tower from the same developer is said to start soon too. This means there's now 7 uc/in-prep skyscrapers in the metro area. Sadly, no signs of a large but compact cluster coming togheter just yet.


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*








Vancouver Skyline by Abdullah Habib on 500px








将夜 by 杀破狼 on 500px


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver​Downtown Vancouver at Sunset 2020 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

Urban Scenario - Explore by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Baltimore*








Baltimore Panoramic by John Dukes on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Pittsburgh

City of Pittsburgh by Derek Kalinosky, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

Ships that pass..... by ron westwater, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton​









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278035750102003714


----------



## DZH22

Cool shot of Columbus from flickr.

Columbus Skyline From The Southwest by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

redcode said:


> *Baltimore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore Panoramic by John Dukes on 500px


Too bad this very nice panorama doesn't include Harbor East and Harbor Point...it would be half again as wide!


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*








Toronto Skyline by Stefan Pietrangelo on 500px








The Toronto skyline from Ward's Island by Eamon Wild


----------



## redcode

*NYC*








Riverplace Walk 5 by Joe G on 500px









Sunset with Empire State Building and Chrysler, New York. by Jonathan Chen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*








BostonSkylineFour by Robert Sahakian on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*
Pittsburgh at Dusk (June 30 2020) by James Watt, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*
Los Angeles Skyline by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr

Century Plaza Towers Construction by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr


----------



## 996155

Pitt desperately needs a dozen or so skyscrapers to fill out the holy downtown.


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*
Kansas City in the Evening, 30 June 2020 by John Roever, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*
Midday View, Pier Wisconsin by John December, trên Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City

*
View attachment 260542
*@c13studio​


----------



## Taller Better

Nouvellecosse said:


> Personally I think it _did_ have the best skyline on the WC for awhile but was usurped by SF fairly recently. I'd be surprised to see it claw its way back any time soon but you never know!


^^ I would agree with that, and add that Los Angeles is in the running too as it has a pretty fine looking skyline with the mountains in the distance.
Toronto at Summer Solstice 2020:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/hl2unp
posted by Reddit user u/hyskylord


----------



## MarshallKnight

lovecities888 said:


> LA's skyline is ok, but still the 4th best on the pacific coast of North America.


I take it this means you’re sticking by your whole “Panama City isn’t in North America, but even if it is, it doesn’t touch the Pacific” thing.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Central America isn’t a continent, it’s just a component of North America. To say Panama isn’t part of North America is just as nonsensical as saying India isn’t part of Asia because it’s on the Indian subcontinent, or Iran because it’s in the Middle East.

Edit: this was in reply to a since-deleted comment before the owner reclaimed their account... in case anyone was wondering why I felt compelled to write this most basic of geography lessons.


----------



## isaidso

These are perhaps too small for a 'Best' thread but perhaps some will appreciate these mid sized Canadian city skylines.


Halifax, Nova Scotia








Halifax Means Business


Winnipeg, Manitoba









Affordable housing remains outside city funding capability


Edmonton, Alberta​









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278035750102003714


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*








S K Y L I N E by B L O T on 500px









CGS_7289 by Craig Sellars on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*








Downtown by Gerard Scheller on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*
Eastbound by all the pix, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*
Grit by Peyton Carter, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*
DSC06828 by toneloafsdad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*
Full Moon Over Independence Day by Robert Hensley, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*
Calgary Alberta by Shayne Cooper, trên Flickr

Car trails in Calgary by itspoots, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

MarshallKnight said:


> I take it this means you’re sticking by your whole “Panama City isn’t in North America, but even if it is, it doesn’t touch the Pacific” thing.


Ok, if you include Panama City, than 5th. Lol!


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S K Y L I N E by B L O T on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CGS_7289 by Craig Sellars on 500px


The CN Tower is awesome! Been up there a couple times.


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *Calgary*
> Calgary Alberta by Shayne Cooper, trên Flickr
> 
> Car trails in Calgary by itspoots, trên Flickr


Calgary has one of the underrated skylines in North America.


----------



## Niftbox

Yeah some might say Canada has 3 of the 5 best NA skylines, albeit not top 2. U.S. has some catching up to do now that Canada isn't in bed with Chinese investors for much longer, Canada was building towers at nearly at the same pace as the U.S. this past decade (if you exclude NYC). For such that small population, that is punching way above their weight.

And I also agree with the consensus that Los Angeles is not yet a top skyline, it has some work to do to catch up even to cities like Calgary. Los Angeles is interesting because of it's sprawl and pace of development, though a very prominent core of buildings downtown a lot like Houston. But a lot more satellite cities beginning to spring up, it could look interesting by 2030.


----------



## lovecities888

Niftbox said:


> Yeah some might say Canada has 3 of the 5 best NA skylines, albeit not top 2. U.S. has some catching up to do now that Canada isn't in bed with Chinese investors for much longer, Canada was building towers at nearly at the same pace as the U.S. this past decade (if you exclude NYC). For such that small population, that is punching way above their weight.
> 
> And I also agree with the consensus that Los Angeles is not yet a top skyline, it has some work to do to catch up even to cities like Calgary. Los Angeles is interesting because of it's sprawl and pace of development, though a very prominent core of buildings downtown a lot like Houston.


I'd still put LA in the top 10 though. I wouldn't put Calgary in the top 10 yet even though it is underrated.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> These are perhaps too small for a 'Best' thread but perhaps some will appreciate these mid sized Canadian city skylines.
> 
> 
> Halifax, Nova Scotia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halifax Means Business
> 
> 
> Winnipeg, Manitoba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affordable housing remains outside city funding capability
> 
> 
> Edmonton, Alberta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278035750102003714


Halifax is impressive for a metro area that small.


----------



## Niftbox

lovecities888 said:


> I'd still put LA in the top 10 though. I wouldn't put Calgary in the top 10 yet even though it is underrated.


It's still crazy how a city with 3x the population is matched up against Calgary, neck and neck.


----------



## JeffM

All this knocking LA on these pages. 

LA is a global MEGA city and the ONLY city in North America which can hope to compete with NYC.

LA's skyline is beautiful. The mountains . The ocean. It's underrated .


----------



## Niftbox

LA is a global city, its skyline is noteworthy but not world breaking. It will be huge in the not too distant future, but for now let's be real and call it what it is, and let's be fair to the cities that have just as big downtown skylines for the time being. That's why I'm being harder on LA, I know it can and likely will be so much more.


----------



## lovecities888

JeffM said:


> All this knocking LA on these pages.
> 
> LA is a global MEGA city and the ONLY city in North America which can hope to compete with NYC.
> 
> LA's skyline is beautiful. The mountains . The ocean. It's underrated .


We are only talking about skylines here and LA's skyline is top 10 in North America but NOT top 5. When you are talking about other things, you are wrong when it comes to saying that LA is the only city in North America that can compete with NYC. SF and the Bay Area (where I live and have read) is the tech capital of the world with the most expensive housing market in North America and the 2nd most expensive office market. (Beats LA). It beats LA in physical beauty, it beats LA in skyline, it beats LA in population density, it beats LA in the number of billionaires, it beats LA in ballet, symphony, and Opera. Just pointing things out. Cities like Chicago, Miami, DC, and Toronto beats LA in certain things too. Lol!


----------



## lovecities888

lovecities888 said:


> That's wrong. SF and Boston are more dense than those other cities. It is the total population divided by ONLY the land area. SF is at over 7255 and Boston is over 5500.





isaidso said:


> If you use land area it won't change things much. My point stands. You seem more interested in being right than learning something you didn't know before.


Look at the stats on the cities with at least 75,000 people that is ranked by density. List of United States cities by population density - Wikipedia.
That is the last fight I'll have with you. Lol!


----------



## JeffM

lovecities888 said:


> So, would you rank LA's skyline in the top 5 in North America?



NYC Chicago and Toronto are out on their own ... but after that ... yes .. LA competes.


----------



## JeffM

isaidso said:


> I think that's what Nouvellecosse was saying. People don't judge LA's skyline based on what is there but relative to how big they think it should be. He's saying that a bias exists and people shouldn't let LA's population factor into their rating.
> 
> Yes, it's a small skyline for a metro of 18 million but population shouldn't factor in at all. It's a very good skyline imo and have it in my Top 5.



Well I see the mountains and I see the ocean. LA's skyline is beautiful. I think you're right. It needs to be judged as it is , not as you expect it to be.


----------



## lovecities888

My top 10: 1. NYC 2. Chicago 3. Toronto 4. Panama City 5. SF 6. Vancouver 7. Miami 8. Seattle 9. LA 10. Atlanta.


----------



## Joakim3

JMS9 said:


> NYC has 3x the population density of L.A.
> 
> Chicago, Philadelphia, Boston, SF, DC, Miami, Newark, Jersey City, to name a few....all have a higher population density than LA. Los Angeles is the dictionary definition and poster child for "urban sprawl."


Houston & Phoenix are far worse culprits of urban sprawl than LA

Outside of NYC.. all those cites are more “dense” than LA because to their administrative boarders are _fractions_ the size of LA’s and thus represent a smaller fraction of the regions total population. 

Miami is 35 sq. mi
SF is 47 sq. mi
Boston is 49 sq. mi
DC is 61 sq. mi

LA is 468 sq. mi for comparison 

Use Urban Area if you want an apples-apples comparison, not MSA or city proper limits.

Regarding the skyline.. LA has a _massive_ skyline, it’s just not massive relative to how large it’s metro is (Tokyo being another example of this)


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

1W2A0100 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Denver

Denver, Colorado, USA by Jeffery Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Joakim3 said:


> Houston & Phoenix are far worse culprits of urban sprawl than LA
> 
> Outside of NYC.. all those cites are more “dense” than LA because to their administrative boarders are _fractions_ the size of LA’s and thus represent a smaller fraction of the regions total population.
> 
> Miami is 35 sq. mi
> SF is 47 sq. mi
> Boston is 49 sq. mi
> DC is 61 sq. mi
> 
> LA is 468 sq. mi for comparison
> 
> Use Urban Area if you want an apples-apples comparison, not MSA or city proper limits.
> 
> Regarding the skyline.. LA has a _massive_ skyline, it’s just not massive relative to how large it’s metro is (Tokyo being another example of this)


The city of SF promotes itself as being 7X7 when it is not quite. I know it is a rough estimate. Lol!


----------



## lovecities888

lovecities888 said:


> The city of SF promotes itself as being 7X7 when it is not quite. I know they just round it up. Lol!


----------



## FlashFire926

LA's my least favorite of the big 4 West Coast cities, unfortunately. Maybe I'm being too harsh on it, maybe the surrounding endless parking lots, freeways, and sprawl cloud my judgement in an unfair way. I like the US Bank Tower and a couple of the others, but by and large, not a fan of most of the skyline dominated by 70's and 80's designs.

My top 10 as now would be:

1) Chicago (Smaller than NYC, but better composure, balance and quality of buildings overall, not to disrespect NYC)
2) New York City (Used to be 1st, but I just don't like the ultra skinny towers going up right now)
3) Toronto
4) Miami (Really underrated imo, doesn't get enough credit for the sheer amount it has built)
5) Seattle (From here they get hard to rank. But Seattle's new tower looks cool, so IMO it deserves the spot)
6) San Francisco
7) Vancouver (Lacking height but has great quantity, density, and natural features)
8) Calgary (Wasn't in my top 10 before, but Telus Sky become one of my favourite towers ever)
9) Boston

Uhh, I guess it's a top 9, lol. Don't know what my #10 would even be. And, anything from 5-9 could switch order depending on my mood, lmao.


----------



## lovecities888

FlashFire926 said:


> LA's my least favorite of the big 4 West Coast cities, unfortunately. Maybe I'm being too harsh on it, maybe the surrounding endless parking lots, freeways, and sprawl cloud my judgement in an unfair way. I like the US Bank Tower and a couple of the others, but by and large, not a fan of most of the skyline dominated by 70's and 80's designs.
> 
> My top 10 as now would be:
> 
> 1) Chicago (Smaller than NYC, but better composure, balance and quality of buildings overall, not to disrespect NYC)
> 2) New York City (Used to be 1st, but I just don't like the ultra skinny towers going up right now)
> 3) Toronto
> 4) Miami (Really underrated imo, doesn't get enough credit for the sheer amount it has built)
> 5) Seattle (From here they get hard to rank. But Seattle's new tower looks cool, so IMO it deserves the spot)
> 6) San Francisco
> 7) Vancouver (Lacking height but has great quantity, density, and natural features)
> 8) Calgary (Wasn't in my top 10 before, but Telus Sky become one of my favourite towers ever)
> 9) Boston
> 
> Uhh, I guess it's a top 9, lol. Don't know what my #10 would even be. And, anything from 5-9 could switch order depending on my mood, lmao.


You can put LA at #10. It is worthy of it being top 10. I totally disagree with you with Chicago being #1 ahead of NYC and don't think Calgary and Boston deserves to be in the top 10 although Calgary's skyline is underrated. Maybe Calgary will soon.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

FlashFire926 said:


> LA's my least favorite of the big 4 West Coast cities, unfortunately. Maybe I'm being too harsh on it, maybe the surrounding endless parking lots, freeways, and sprawl cloud my judgement in an unfair way. I like the US Bank Tower and a couple of the others, but by and large, not a fan of most of the skyline dominated by 70's and 80's designs.


Is DT LA really surrounded by "endless parking lots, freeways, and sprawl" though? Maybe in the 90s but nowadays the central city has gotten pretty solid except for a couple freeways which most cities in NA have to some degree.


----------



## MarshallKnight

I admit I have overlooked Calgary for a long time. The recent spate of photos has turned me into a fan. It’s like what you’d get if you crossed Houston with Seattle.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Seattle Port and Skyline at Dawn by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

I would put Seattle ahead of SF too!


----------



## Joakim3

Nouvellecosse said:


> Is DT LA really surrounded by "endless parking lots, freeways, and sprawl" though? Maybe in the 90s but nowadays the central city has gotten pretty solid except for a couple freeways which most cities in NA have to some degree.


Baring the south east which is still a sea of warehouses/industrial current DT LA is a fully solid downtown with substantial infill & development.


----------



## MarshallKnight

A Chicagoan said:


> *Seattle:*
> Seattle Port and Skyline at Dawn by Mike Reid, on Flickr


It’s amazing what a difference the Rainier Square tower makes. I don’t particularly love it as a stand-alone design, but its placement on the skyline is perfect. 

My big gripe with Seattle has always been the “ski jump” slope shape from the low sections in South Lake Union up towards Columbia Center; just my taste, but I’ve always thought it looks silly. Rainier breaks that up and totally shifts the balance.

Now we just need some taller towers on the northern end of downtown / SLU. Maybe even a proper skyscraper or two down in SoDo, which I’m surprised we haven’t really seen yet. I went to a rooftop watch party for Seahawks-Niners a couple years ago in one of the apartments across the parking lots from CenturyLink, and I have no doubt that the diehards will pay top dollar for a balcony with views onto the field.


----------



## lovecities888

streetscapeer said:


> I would put Seattle ahead of SF too!


I know this is only statistics, but Seattle has no buildings over a 1000 ft tall, 21 buildings at least 490 ft tall, and 43 buildings that are at least 400 ft tall Vs SF's 1, 26, and 56 respectively. Plus, SF's skyline is denser. I'll definitely take SF's right now. But, I think we can agree on one thing, both belong in the top 10.


----------



## Joakim3

MarshallKnight said:


> It’s amazing what a difference the Rainier Square tower makes. I don’t particularly love it as a stand-alone design, but its placement on the skyline is perfect.
> 
> My big gripe with Seattle has always been the “ski jump” slope shape from the low sections in South Lake Union up towards Columbia Center; just my taste, but I’ve always thought it looks silly. Rainier breaks that up and totally shifts the balance.
> 
> Now we just need some taller towers on the northern end of downtown / SLU. Maybe even a proper skyscraper or two down in SoDo, which I’m surprised we haven’t really seen yet. I went to a rooftop watch party for Seahawks-Niners a couple years ago in one of the apartments across the parking lots from CenturyLink, and I have no doubt that the diehards will pay top dollar for a balcony with views onto the field.


Zoning laws will probably prevent that... _most_ of north end is capped at 440-484’ 

But I agree Rainer Square definitely breaks up the sloped skyline look


----------



## streetscapeer

lovecities888 said:


> I know this is only statistics, but Seattle has no buildings over a 1000 ft tall, 21 buildings at least 490 ft tall, and 43 buildings that are at least 400 ft tall Vs SF's 1, 26, and 56 respectively. Plus, SF's skyline is denser. I'll definitely take SF's right now. But, I think we can agree on one thing, both belong in the top 10.


Yes, SF's statistics are _slightly_ better, but I find the arrangement of the buildings and the layering in Seattle to be superior. From many (most?) vantage points SF's skyline forms more of a plateau with a few of the iconic towers reaching well above that. Seattle's skyline is much more varied in the height department giving it a very striking appeal.

Is SF's skyline really denser?


*Seattle*









*@us_loverss*











Seattle Skyline from South Side of Queen Anne Hill by Jim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

Seattle has a 971" footer and a proposal for a 1,100' footer now.


----------



## A Chicagoan

streetscapeer said:


> I would put Seattle ahead of SF too!


Me too! Even with the "ski slope" effect, I find Seattle's skyline much more interesting than SF's. Also, from this perspective the ski slope is no longer discernible.
DSC07381 by toneloafsdad, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Seattle has over taken SF skyline wise .

SF sprawls around the bay area... but it needs two or three new mega talls to compete


----------



## FlashFire926

Nouvellecosse said:


> Is DT LA really surrounded by "endless parking lots, freeways, and sprawl" though? Maybe in the 90s but nowadays the central city has gotten pretty solid except for a couple freeways which most cities in NA have to some degree.


Yeah, you're right. I think I mixed LA up with another city. Though I still don't like most of it's buildings.


----------



## lovecities888

JeffM said:


> Seattle has over taken SF skyline wise .
> 
> SF sprawls around the bay area... but it needs two or three new mega talls to compete


SF sprawls around the Bay Area? You don't know what you are talking about then. SF is much more compact than Seattle land wise and is more densly populated and has a denser skyline and has more taller buildings.


----------



## lovecities888

JMS9 said:


> Seattle has a 971" footer and a proposal for a 1,100' footer now.


From what I have read, looks like that 1000+ ft tall building ain't going to get built.


----------



## lovecities888

SF









Seattle


----------



## A Chicagoan

JeffM said:


> Seattle has over taken SF skyline wise .
> 
> SF sprawls around the bay area... but it needs two or three new mega talls to compete


I wouldn't say SF "sprawls" ... but I agree that Seattle is the clear winner over SF. I can't help but feel that SF's many '70s buildings make the skyline feel dated and boring, while Seattle's skyscrapers offer more diversity.


----------



## Luke09

Los Angeles










*Brandon velasco flickr:








Brandon velasco


Explore Brandon velasco's 89 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com




*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Another shot from Seattle

It&#x27;s a Bird! It&#x27;s a Plane! It&#x27;s a Speck on My Lens? No, it&#x27;s NEOWISE! by Stephanie Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal





































__
http://instagr.am/p/CCZRoYuppFw/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCbGnlPh5S2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCd_zqIHVo-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCjgCLiAJQ7/
​


----------



## Hudson11

LA

Los Angeles - July 4 2020 by Kelvinkccheng, on Flickr

Los Angeles - July 4 2020 by Kelvinkccheng, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

A fresh new perspective of *Chicago*
Parks by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

streetscapeer said:


> Is SF's skyline really denser?


I don't know which stats one could use to empirically argue this, but I think SF's is definitely "thicker" -- in the sense that the densest part of the city is bigger, with fewer gaps. You feel it more as a pedestrian than when looking at the skyline from afar: San Francisco's Financial District is the only place on the West Coast I've felt I was in a true New York-style skyscraper canyon, where no matter which way you looked, it's just walls of buildings and no sign of the sky or horizon. Standing in downtown Seattle, you can usually catch a glimpse of the water or mountains. And Downtown LA is practically airy by comparison (my biggest aesthetic knock against DTLA is the "gap tooth" appearance when seen from the Northwest or Southeast.)

But is a thicker skyline necessarily a _better_ skyline? I don't think so. FiDi may provide a solid wall of buildings, but the vast majority of the towers in FiDi are unremarkable 60s and 70s boxes, and the overall impression is a gray plateau with a couple of exciting towers poking through (I'm biased, but Transamerica is my favorite tall building on the West Coast, and I think SF's top-2 are stronger than Seattle's). It reminds me a bit of Midtown NYC in the late 00s, before the new generation of towers started going up: an impressive mass with a couple of iconic pinnacles, but not nearly as thrilling when taken as a whole, as the peaks and valleys of Chicago.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puebla City, Mexico








*


----------



## streetscapeer

MarshallKnight said:


> I don't know which stats one could use to empirically argue this, but I think SF's is definitely "thicker" -- in the sense that the densest part of the city is bigger, with fewer gaps. You feel it more as a pedestrian than when looking at the skyline from afar: San Francisco's Financial District is the only place on the West Coast I've felt I was in a true New York-style skyscraper canyon, where no matter which way you looked, it's just walls of buildings and no sign of the sky or horizon. Standing in downtown Seattle, you can usually catch a glimpse of the water or mountains. And Downtown LA is practically airy by comparison (my biggest aesthetic knock against DTLA is the "gap tooth" appearance when seen from the Northwest or Southeast.)


I've never been to Seattle, but that was my impression of SF as well on my visits there. In some parts it's a dense wall of skyscrapers almost on par with New York.


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> I wouldn't say SF "sprawls" ... but I agree that Seattle is the clear winner over SF. I can't help but feel that SF's many '70s buildings make the skyline feel dated and boring, while Seattle's skyscrapers offer more diversity.


I just did some research and found that SF has over 30 tall buildings (400 ft or higher) built after the 1970s. Plus, the most unique building built in the 70s is the Transamerica Pyramid. That ain't boring. Wish it was a little taller though. The Salesforce Tower, the former Bank of America building, and a few of those new residential high rise buildings also gets my attention. Besides the Space Needle on the skyline for Seattle, there is no building that gets your attention as of right now. And when I drive on that Bay Bridge towards the city, I say to myself that there is no other skyline on the west coast of the US or Canada that is better.


----------



## lovecities888

MarshallKnight said:


> I don't know which stats one could use to empirically argue this, but I think SF's is definitely "thicker" -- in the sense that the densest part of the city is bigger, with fewer gaps. You feel it more as a pedestrian than when looking at the skyline from afar: San Francisco's Financial District is the only place on the West Coast I've felt I was in a true New York-style skyscraper canyon, where no matter which way you looked, it's just walls of buildings and no sign of the sky or horizon. Standing in downtown Seattle, you can usually catch a glimpse of the water or mountains. And Downtown LA is practically airy by comparison (my biggest aesthetic knock against DTLA is the "gap tooth" appearance when seen from the Northwest or Southeast.)
> 
> But is a thicker skyline necessarily a _better_ skyline? I don't think so. FiDi may provide a solid wall of buildings, but the vast majority of the towers in FiDi are unremarkable 60s and 70s boxes, and the overall impression is a gray plateau with a couple of exciting towers poking through (I'm biased, but Transamerica is my favorite tall building on the West Coast, and I think SF's top-2 are stronger than Seattle's). It reminds me a bit of Midtown NYC in the late 00s, before the new generation of towers started going up: an impressive mass with a couple of iconic pinnacles, but not nearly as thrilling when taken as a whole, as the peaks and valleys of Chicago.


I was only comparing SF with Seattle.


----------



## Abhishek901

For me, LA is a clear winner on the west coast and 4th best in NA. There aren't that many buildings but whatever skyline we have there is impressive and dominating. It's like 10 pokes from SF or Vancouver vs 1 big punch from LA. I like how the skyline feels when you approach it from the road.


----------



## lovecities888

Abhishek901 said:


> For me, LA is a clear winner on the west coast and 4th best in NA. There aren't that many buildings but whatever skyline we have there is impressive and dominating. It's like 10 pokes from SF or Vancouver vs 1 big punch from LA. I like how the skyline feels when you approach it from the road.


Those 10 pokes knock LA out. Lol!


----------



## Abhishek901

That's not what everyone feels. For some, one big punch is better.


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Golden hour at Scottsman&#x27;s Hill by Ricky Leong, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City 








*


----------



## lovecities888

I guess due to earthquakes, the buildings in Mexico City aren't that tall.


----------



## JeffM

Abhishek901 said:


> For me, LA is a clear winner on the west coast and 4th best in NA. There aren't that many buildings but whatever skyline we have there is impressive and dominating. It's like 10 pokes from SF or Vancouver vs 1 big punch from LA. I like how the skyline feels when you approach it from the road.



LA is very under rated. 

It looks mighty impressive to my eyes.


----------



## lovecities888

JeffM said:


> LA is very under rated.
> 
> It looks mighty impressive to my eyes.


I rate LA in my top 10. But top 5? Please.


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> I guess due to earthquakes, the buildings in Mexico City aren't that tall.


Mexico City has 9 buildings over 200m, 24 buildings over 150m and over +100 100m buildings. Its comparable to SF & Houston in terms of raw numbers but due to its layout it’s skyscrapers are not in one cohesive cluster


----------



## lovecities888

Joakim3 said:


> Mexico City has 9 buildings over 200m, 24 buildings over 150m and over +100 100m buildings. Its comparable to SF & Houston in terms of raw numbers but due to its layout it’s skyscrapers are not in one cohesive cluster


It is not that impressive given the region has over 20 million people.


----------



## jetmty1

AMERICAS FIRST "SKYSCRAPER" ....1500´S.........TEOTIHUACAN (Now greater Mexico City)


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> It is not that impressive given the region has over 20 million people.


Define “impressive”... because that’s a very vague term 

I could say the same about virtually every American city when Honolulu’s metro is 935k and is ranked _6th_ in the US by high-rise count behind only NYC, Chicago, Miami, Houston & DC

You’re over emphasizing population


----------



## DZH22

Joakim3 said:


> Define “impressive”... because that’s a very vague term
> 
> I could say the same about virtually every American city when Honolulu’s metro is 935k and is ranked _6th_ in the US by high-rise count behind only NYC, Chicago, Miami, Houston & DC
> 
> You’re over emphasizing population


Honolulu's tallest building wouldn't make Boston's Top 25. This is the same Boston that is considered "too short" to have a good skyline.

Also, "highrise count" is clearly a bogus number when DC is rated 5th. I think "highrise" starts at 12 stories, but 12 stories isn't a "skyline building" by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dallas:*
DJI_0040-riverfont-skyline-II by Robert Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
NYC Skyline panorama by Greg Land, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
The Big Smoke by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901

lovecities888 said:


> It is not that impressive given the region has over 20 million people.


Maybe you don't realize that Mexico is developing country and is playing a catch up. China didn't have much 30 years back but it is now home to more skyscrapers than anywhere else. Give 30 years to Mexico City and I won't be surprised if it ranks in top 5 in North America by skyscraper count.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Abhishek901 said:


> Maybe you don't realize that Mexico is developing country and is playing a catch up. China didn't have much 30 years back but it is now home to more skyscrapers than anywhere else. Give 30 years to Mexico City and I won't be surprised if it ranks in top 5 in North America by skyscraper count.


Exactly. CDMX has huge untapped potential. As Mexico grows in financial power and global stature over the next few decades, I expect this to become one of the most impressive skylines in North America.

As with my post about LA’s future a couple pages back, I expect to see a more distributed Tokyo-style development pattern in Mexico City. Height will be limited because it’s earthquake country, combined with the fact that much of the city is built on geologically unstable lakebed. But seismic engineering is constantly improving, as showcased by the latest supertalls in SF and LA, and Mexico City already has a 1080- and 1000-footer proposed. Plus they have the advantage of a well-developed underground metro.


----------



## Joakim3

DZH22 said:


> Honolulu's tallest building wouldn't make Boston's Top 25. This is the same Boston that is considered "too short" to have a good skyline.
> 
> Also, "highrise count" is clearly a bogus number when DC is rated 5th. I think "highrise" starts at 12 stories, but 12 stories isn't a "skyline building" by any stretch of the imagination.


Yeah and Honolulu has _84_ buildings over 100m with its height limits now being raised from 130m to 200m in specific spots. Honolulu aside, Boston still has one the largest skylines in the country so what are you trying to _get_ at?

Top 10 US Cities by high-rise amount (115’ or 12 story building). These are the most up to date numbers and only count the buildings in _city proper_

NYC - 6,608
Chicago - 1,315
LA - 587
DC - 477
SF - 460
Honolulu - 451
Philly - 447
Houston - 431
Miami - 404
Dallas - 386

Toronto - 2,224
Mexico City - 1,492
Vancouver - 691









List of cities with the most high-rise buildings


Template:Further information This is a list of cities with the most high-rise buildings.A A high-rise is defined as a structure at least 35 metres (115 ft) or 12 stories tall. Cities with 100 or more high-rise buildings are listed here (data is taken mainly from Emporis.com). Note: In Egypt...




list.fandom.com





Take it how you want


----------



## lovecities888

Joakim3 said:


> Yeah and Honolulu has _84_ buildings over 100m with its height limits now being raised from 130m to 200m in specific spots. Honolulu aside, Boston still has one the largest skylines in the country so what are you trying to _get_ at?
> 
> Top 10 US Cities by high-rise amount (115’ or 12 story building). These are the most up to date numbers and only count the buildings in _city proper_
> 
> NYC - 6,608
> Chicago - 1,315
> LA - 587
> DC - 477
> SF - 460
> Honolulu - 451
> Philly - 447
> Houston - 431
> Miami - 404
> Dallas - 386
> 
> Toronto - 2,224
> Mexico City - 1,492
> Vancouver - 691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of cities with the most high-rise buildings
> 
> 
> Template:Further information This is a list of cities with the most high-rise buildings.A A high-rise is defined as a structure at least 35 metres (115 ft) or 12 stories tall. Cities with 100 or more high-rise buildings are listed here (data is taken mainly from Emporis.com). Note: In Egypt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> list.fandom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it how you want


So basically, the definition of a high rise is it being at least 115 ft tall. DC has the least impressive skyline in all the list and it has that many high rise buildings? Interesting.


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> So basically, the definition of a high rise is it being at least 115 ft tall. DC has the least impressive skyline in all the list and it has that many high rise buildings? Interesting.


Emporis puts a high-rise at 115’. US fire code puts it at 75’ or 7 stories. 

That being said administrative city limits is going to give a lot of these cities an unfair advantage in raw numbers. For example Houston is 600 sq. mi while LA is 468 sq. mi. To give context DC is only 61 sq. mi, SF is 47 sq. mi and Miami is 35 sq. mi.


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Truly a sight to behold: Hundreds of crows flying every dusk over Vancouver by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*

ZE6_4848 by Peter Moy, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
DSC_0524-denoise-stabilize by carpe|noctem, on Flickr
DSC_0507-denoise by carpe|noctem, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

CIBC SQUARE at Sunset | UrbanToronto


Daily Photo featuring a view of the new South Tower at CIBC SQUARE, under construction in Downtown Toronto




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## scarer

*Guadalajara









by @jorgemtzrosado *


----------



## JeffM

Fort Wayne Indiana 

Hartford 

Manchester 


Tucson


Sante Fe 


Wilmington Delaware 


Mobile alabama 


Where are these pics ????


----------



## JeffM

Top Ten Most OverUsed Stale Cities Pics On this Thread


1. Seattle
2. Toronto
3. Chicago
4. San Francisco
5. Boston
6. Monterrey
7.Miami
8. Mexico City
9. Did I say Toronto ?
10. Houston/Dallas



NYC is something special...and LA is too.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Really? I feel like we don't see a lot of Chicago, Boston, or Miami.


----------



## DZH22

JeffM said:


> Fort Wayne Indiana
> 
> Hartford
> 
> Manchester
> 
> 
> Tucson
> 
> 
> Sante Fe
> 
> 
> Wilmington Delaware
> 
> 
> Mobile alabama
> 
> 
> Where are these pics ????


See post 13111 for Hartford.
Forget Manchester, it doesn't even pretend belong here. -EDIT: I posted it in post 13,157. The prior sentence is still true.
Don't think the rest have been posted recently.


----------



## DZH22

A Chicagoan said:


> Really? I feel like we don't see a lot of Chicago, Boston, or Miami.


Boston has been posted quite a bit recently. However, it's usually new pics and the city has a lot of radically different looks depending on the angle.


----------



## streetscapeer

I'm actually ok with posting pics of the same cities frequently as long as they are fresh angles and not the same tired angles we've been seeing for decades (unless there are new buildings which give a new look to the usual angles).

Also, it's only natural that the biggest skylines have more easily-found, high-quality photos to post.


----------



## A Chicagoan

streetscapeer said:


> I'm actually ok with posting pics of the same cities frequently as long as they are fresh angles and not the same tired angles we've been seeing for decades (unless there are new buildings which give a new look to the usual angles).
> 
> Also, it's only natural that the biggest skylines have more easily-found, high-quality photos to post.


Interestingly enough, there aren't a lot of good photos of New York or Chicago on Flickr.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Diego:*
San Diego Skyline Panorama View (0221) by Mike Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Jersey City*

Across the river - Chelsea, Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Found this neat elevated view of Boston's financial district from the Fort Point/Seaport neighborhood.

City in the Heat of Summer by Aram Kaplanian, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Manchester NH. Probably the only time it will ever be posted here unless it actually builds a new tallest. It's probably only New England's 8th best standalone skyline, behind Boston, Hartford, Providence, Springfield, New Haven, Stamford, and Worcester. In addition, Portland, not Manchester, is by far the best urban experience in the 3 northern New England states.

Dawn of a New Day by Mark R. Ducharme, on Flickr

Manchester, NH by Michael Heiner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

42nd Street by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Queens*









East River - Queens by Cᴏɴɢ Cʜᴇɴ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Chicago Lakefront by Derek Poznanski on 500px









Shed Aquarium in Chicago 2nd edit . by Tracy Webb on 500px









Chicago Lakefront by Gabe V on 500px









Chicago Lakefront by Gabe V on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles








*
Los Angeles by D'Andre Newman on 500px









LA Skyline by D'Andre Newman on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*









Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge by Chi-Quynh Nguyen on 500px

Skyline, Dallas by Samiul Saeef, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

@ LivinAWestLife - "...skyline stagnation... Buffalo, Pittsburgh..."
Not sure Pittsburg and Buffalo belong in the same skyscraper club. Though it's been in a bit of a skyline-changing limbo for a while, a least Pittsburg did build a sweet legacy cluster, and reclaimed huge swaths of rusting ruins (forget if that rust was Bethlehem Steel).

_Talking Proud_ - growing up in Niagara (Canuckistan), Buffalo hosted our (under-age) drinking, wings frenzies, 2 foot wide steaks, and decent skiing nearby. But the ruins left behind by Bethlehem Rust Inc. were truly apocalyptic. Haven't been back for two decades but know the waterfront is getting some love, am sure Albright Knox Gallery remains a treasure and there's historical gems like City Hall.

As for a new tallest - I understand economic woes persist (how do you recover from the disappearance of such a massive employer) - Buff's single brutal brutalist 500 footer (implode please) will likely be it for a long time. But_ better than buildings_, the city is home to 37.921% of the nicest 'mericans on the planet. ❤


----------



## Hudson11

Buffalo is kind of like Detroit in that its skyline is an anachronism. Lots of standout towers from the art deco era.


----------



## Taller Better

Nice to see cities like Buffalo, Kansas, Oklahoma, etc...


----------



## hkskyline

Buffalo is indeed a hidden gem. I was quite impressed with the architectural details, and walking around downtown was perfectly safe and not full of abandoned big buildings like Detroit. The peripheral residential areas were also full of stately grand homes that are also worth a look, although you won't see them in the skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* from the upper reaches

The Hudson River by June Marie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> It remains to be seen if US cities outside the outliers will follow in Canada's footsteps and start densifying. The pressure to do so will intensify going forward because North American suburbia is unsustainable. It's one thing to pay for roads, sewers, etc. when suburbia is built but no thought was given to how one repairs, maintains, or rebuilds that infrastructure in perpetuity. The population density and, by extension, tax base just isn't there to do so.
> 
> The upkeep of that suburban infrastructure is heavily subsidized but how long can that go on for? Eventually, people will demand that people living in suburbs pay for it themselves. The move towards more urban and denser living will likely happen in the US but it might not result in a alot of high-rise construction. With US population growth falling quickly, there might not be much demand for new residential or office buildings when the shift happens.


Looking at the Toronto example, the push into suburbia continues but at least we see intensification along the major transit corridors in the 905 region. So a mini-skyline has emerged in Mississauga around Square One while a less impressive one is coming up along Highway 7 in Markham.

But these secondary ones, besides the Mississauga and North York Centre ones, are not very visible big clusters that I can compare to, say, Lower Manhattan and Midtown, or Jersey City.

It is good to see the urban planners realize subdivisions of single family homes are not sustainable, but a lot of damage has been done already and I'm not sure whether most of them can be densified.


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis* and their famous arch

St. Louis Skyline by David Bain, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Gateway To The City (of Dallas) by Rich Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Calgary storm weather by Mark Starrett, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
CJT_0053.jpg by Chris Terrell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin Night Skyline by Esteban Monclova, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Houston by CN Southwell, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Tom Ping Park, Chicago by Zac Weber, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*
This is a view from the plane looking south. At the top is the downtown skyline and you can't miss the CN Tower. Highrise developments have historically clustered along the subway line, with 1 line running along Yonge Street and a secondary cluster has appeared in North York Centre seen in this photo. 










Source : Yyz - yeg - yyz - FlyerTalk Forums


----------



## elliot

With a couple of dozen towers in the 100m - 170m range already built (maybe more?)... just add a few 200-250 metre talls and North York on it's own might get an invitation to the NA skyline festivities.









4800 Yonge proposal near the left of the pic


----------



## DZH22

Boston's Back Bay taken by me the other day. I love the way the Big 3 line up from this angle. Still waiting for them to finish the glass on 1 Dalton, years later. (4 pieces of plywood to go!)

IMG_1976 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

DZH22 said:


> Boston's Back Bay taken by me the other day. I love the way the Big 3 line up from this angle. Still waiting for them to finish the glass one 1 Dalton, years later. (4 pieces of plywood to go!)
> 
> IMG_1976 by David Z, on Flickr


This is a good illustration of why height isn't everything. Boston's Back Bay does very little for me aesthetically -- each tower is fine, but the tallest three together make for an awkward composition -- whereas the downtown core is dense and varied. Because of development restrictions it may never have a very prominent pinnacle, so it is a little stumpy (a bit like an east coast San Diego) but for my money it's much more beautiful than the Back Bay.


The Boston Skyline by Harry Lipson III, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

MarshallKnight said:


> ....Because of development restrictions it may never have a very prominent pinnacle, so it is a little stumpy (a bit like an east coast San Diego)......
> 
> 
> The Boston Skyline by Harry Lipson III, on Flickr


San Diego has a hard and fast 500' height limit. Boston's financial district has 16 buildings at or above 500', with 1 of those over 200m and 2 more over 200m on the way. Towards the far left there is still potential for 800'+. There's a major difference between buildings hovering between 300'-500', and ones between 500'-700'. The financial district skyline is probably most similar to Montreal's.


----------



## MarshallKnight

DZH22 said:


> San Diego has a hard and fast 500' height limit. Boston's financial district has 16 buildings at or above 500', with 1 of those over 200m and 2 more over 200m on the way. Towards the far left there is still potential for 800'+. There's a major difference between buildings hovering between 300'-500', and ones between 500'-700'. The financial district skyline is probably most similar to Montreal's.


Fair enough. I didn’t mean it as a perjorative comparison (I also think SD is beautiful), just that they’re both relatively plateau-like compared to some of our “spikier” skylines with greater variation.

You’re right Montreal is the better comparison, and it’s good to know there’s still too room taller towers in the Boston core. But the point is that there’s more to a good skyline than height, a concept that some forumers can’t seem to wrap their head around.


----------



## benp

The growth in Buffalo has been horizontal not vertical, and especially in the re-purpose of the many former industrial and warehouse properties, along with low-rise and mid-rise infill. View of downtown and infill from restored, renovated, and refurbished Larkinville neighborhood, a sprawling former industrial complex east of downtown now filled with offices, apartments, breweries, and restaurants that would be capable of filling several high-rises.


500 View by bpawlik, on Flickr

*My Flickr Albums of Buffalo Neighborhoods*​


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Питтсбург / Pittsburgh by Derek Kalinosky, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *Austin*
> 
> Austin Night Skyline by Esteban Monclova, trên Flickr


Austin's skyline looks pretty good from this photo. I know it doesn't have a lot of high rise buildings but it looks good from this angle.


----------



## lovecities888

MarshallKnight said:


> Fair enough. I didn’t mean it as a perjorative comparison (I also think SD is beautiful), just that they’re both relatively plateau-like compared to some of our “spikier” skylines with greater variation.
> 
> You’re right Montreal is the better comparison, and it’s good to know there’s still too room taller towers in the Boston core. But the point is that there’s more to a good skyline than height, a concept that some forumers can’t seem to wrap their head around.


I disagree about San Diego's skyline. Besides its skyline being next to the Bay, there is nothing special at all about SD's skyline. No uniqueness whatsoever and just not tall enough overall. 6th best skyline on the west coast of North America.


----------



## soren5en

_Kansas City_
 by Grant Condit, auf Flickr
 by Jonathan Tasler, auf Flickr
 by David Arbogast, auf Flickr


----------



## soren5en

_Montreal_
 by Pascal Guay, auf Flickr
_Original_


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Buffalo is indeed a hidden gem. I was quite impressed with the architectural details, and walking around downtown was perfectly safe and not full of abandoned big buildings like Detroit. The peripheral residential areas were also full of stately grand homes that are also worth a look, although you won't see them in the skyline.


They say that Buffalo is the best designed city in the US from an urban planning POV. Alot of it was layed out buy Olmsted. He's more well known for designing Central Park in New York and Mont Royal in Montreal. Buffalo destroyed some of the park system he designed but a great deal of it remains intact to this day.


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Looking at the Toronto example, the push into suburbia continues but at least we see intensification along the major transit corridors in the 905 region. So a mini-skyline has emerged in Mississauga around Square One while a less impressive one is coming up along Highway 7 in Markham.
> 
> But these secondary ones, besides the Mississauga and North York Centre ones, are not very visible big clusters that I can compare to, say, Lower Manhattan and Midtown, or Jersey City.
> 
> It is good to see the urban planners realize subdivisions of single family homes are not sustainable, but a lot of damage has been done already and I'm not sure whether most of them can be densified.


The big shift in urban planning policies happened around 20-25 years ago but it's early days still. It's only in the last 10 years that the majority of growth has occurred on already developed land and away from continued outward expansion. Greater Toronto - Hamilton (roughly the purple bits between the Green Belt and the lake) is moving towards a poly-centric model with 16 downtowns. In the Greater Golden Horseshoe there are 25 nodes earmarked for major intensification. The goal is to transform all of them into fully functioning downtowns. Half of them are downtowns that were established a century ago so logical places to shoehorn in density. The rest of them are relatively new.

North York City Centre and Mississauga City Centre are the most notable nodes besides the main cluster but, like you alluded to, pose the biggest challenges. They made lots of mistakes and I too wonder whether they can pull it off. At least they're trying. Based on what's proposed they'll be much bigger clusters than they are today. That said, I have far more hope for nodes like Vaughan Metropolitan Centre. VMC is starting from a clean slate (empty land) and will likely be much better looking, more urban, and more successful than NYCC or MCC.

25 Emerging Downtowns in the Greater Golden Horseshoe​


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> ....Alot of it was layed out buy Olmsted. He's more well known for designing Central Park in New York and Mont Royal in Montreal.......


Don't forget Boston's Emerald Necklace! Boston's Emerald Necklace - FrederickLawOlmsted.com


----------



## Labtec

Buckhead and Midtown/Downtown Atlanta:









https://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-now/whats-metro-atlantas-current-population/634825209


----------



## lovecities888

Labtec said:


> Buckhead and Midtown/Downtown Atlanta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-now/whats-metro-atlantas-current-population/634825209


I'd put Atlanta's skyline in the top 10 now in North America.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lower Manhattan* from Brooklyn

IMG_3573-2 by New York Underworld, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis* 









MPLS HDR by Scott Mohn on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*



















Source : 24 Hours In Chicago


----------



## Abhishek901

hkskyline said:


> *Toronto*
> This is a view from the plane looking south. At the top is the downtown skyline and you can't miss the CN Tower. Highrise developments have historically clustered along the subway line, with 1 line running along Yonge Street and a secondary cluster has appeared in North York Centre seen in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Yyz - yeg - yyz - FlyerTalk Forums


I can see my building in this photo. Away from the denser groupings.


----------



## DZH22

I know it's had a lot of posts these last couple pages but I thought this was a cool, atypical view of Boston. It looks like it's taken from Charlestown, with the North End and Old North Church (built 1723) being in the foreground. It's definitely one of North America's best "juxtaposition" cities.

Custom House and Old North Church by Jackson Myers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Boston is an interesting one. There are skyscrapers in the historic core although they're close, they're not close enough to ruin the historic character, and the really tall buildings are a bit further away. But I do recall a few hideous 60s style blocks along the Freedom Trail.


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> North York City Centre and Mississauga City Centre are the most notable nodes besides the main cluster but, like you alluded to, pose the biggest challenges. They made lots of mistakes and I too wonder whether they can pull it off. At least they're trying. Based on what's proposed they'll be much bigger clusters than they are today. That said, I have far more hope for nodes like Vaughan Metropolitan Centre. VMC is starting from a clean slate (empty land) and will likely be much better looking, more urban, and more successful than NYCC or MCC.


Yes, lots of parking lots and industrial buildings around the Vaughan subway terminus now. Will probably take many years to fill in but there doesn't seem to be a lot of empty land to build residential skyscrapers unless they start rezoning the industrials out. Transit-wise, the Viva and subway lines seem OK although the problem facing so many of these suburbs is how to put the commuters into public transit for the suburb-to-suburb commute.









Image posted on : Cladding Enclosing Topped Out


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*

Edmonton by Michelle Gulka, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline at Night by Chris Terrell, trên Flickr

Oz by Jim Hill, trên Flickr

Chicago Skyline by Chris Terrell, trên Flickr


When the Lights Come On by John Clay, trên Flickr









_DSC7793 by 明明明 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

**
life in the pandemic gray by patrick boury, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Under Construction by Florin C, trên Flickr









Hudson Yards by Rashid Mannan on 500px









Downtown View by Joe Josephs on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Montréal*

Montreal, Qc by Dominic Labbe, trên Flickr

R0040088 by Zvi Leve, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Calgary:*
Mammatus by Ricky Leong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* - more Midtown-focused 

Midtown Buildings by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

Midtown Buildings by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

Midtown Buildings by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Bethesda MD*

After the storm by Tim Brown, on Flickr

Downtown Bethesda, aerial by Dan Macy, on Flickr









Antony-22


----------



## lovecities888

Maybe we should stop posting NYC skyline photos on here. Everybody knows that it is by far the most impressive in North America. Just a suggestion.


----------



## A Chicagoan

For "the most impressive [skyline] in North America", there sure aren't that many photos of New York on this thread.


----------



## Hudson11

Because everyone knows NYC belongs in the World's Best category


Chicago and Toronto as well


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Montrose Beach in Summer by lightandshadow1253, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston* - Logan airport is just across the water from downtown, so plane spotting comes with a bonus. The city's tallest can't be seen as they are a bit further behind this vantage point.

2020-08-05 Deer Island K1 (134) by Paul, on Flickr

2020-08-05 Deer Island - Boston Skyline by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

&quot;Thunder Only Happens When It&#x27;s Raining&quot; by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

hkskyline said:


> *Boston* - Logan airport is just across the water from downtown, so plane spotting comes with a bonus. The city's tallest can't be seen as they are a bit further behind this vantage point.
> 
> 2020-08-05 Deer Island K1 (134) by Paul, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-08-05 Deer Island - Boston Skyline by Paul, on Flickr


You can see the city's tallest quite clearly in the second picture...


----------



## Abhishek901

hkskyline said:


> Yes, lots of parking lots and industrial buildings around the Vaughan subway terminus now. Will probably take many years to fill in but there doesn't seem to be a lot of empty land to build residential skyscrapers unless they start rezoning the industrials out. Transit-wise, the Viva and subway lines seem OK although the problem facing so many of these suburbs is how to put the commuters into public transit for the suburb-to-suburb commute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image posted on : Cladding Enclosing Topped Out


This node is located very close to 2 big highways (400 and 407) that should be enough for suburb to surburb commute. Density isn't enough to justify a suburb to suburb subway line.


----------



## DZH22

hkskyline said:


> 2020-08-05 Deer Island - Boston Skyline by Paul, on Flickr


The full size of this pano on flickr is an insane 29,721 pixels wide. It's 7 pictures stitched together. Lots of detail in that full size shot!


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

FDR Drive runs above the street along the East River.

Path towards New York Financial District by Tuhin Das, on Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey - México*


----------



## JeffM

lovecities888 said:


> Maybe we should stop posting NYC skyline photos on here. Everybody knows that it is by far the most impressive in North America. Just a suggestion.



This is my argument.

Same with Chicago.


----------



## Hudson11

If people want to post NYC, Chicago, Toronto or other world's best contenders here that's fine. If you think other cities should have more representation here then it's on you to post them.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I think people should be posting the skylines that are genuinely their personal favourites. There are lots of places to discover unfamiliar skylines such as in the "rate our skylines" section, photo forums, etc. and if someone happens to have a favourite that isn't commonly posted here, then great. Post it. But I don't see a reason why skylines have to be "represented" here out of some concept of fairness if they're not actually people's favourites. It's common for people to like larger, more impressive skylines even if size isn't the only factor, so large skylines are naturally going to be disproportionately represented. That just means the thread is working the way it should and is actually showing people's favourite NA skylines.

Perhaps if we feel it's unfair for certain skylines not to get much exposure, we should start a "Least-Favourite North America Skylines" thread. Or "Mostly Overlooked North American Skylines" thread


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Unit 4901 1128 West Georgia Street Vancouver-35 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Nouvellecosse said:


> I think people should be posting the skylines that are genuinely their personal favourites. There are lots of places to discover unfamiliar skylines such as in the "rate our skylines" section, photo forums, etc. and if someone happens to have a favourite that isn't commonly posted here, then great. Post it. But I don't see a reason why skylines have to be "represented" here out of some concept of fairness if they're not actually people's favourites. It's common for people to like larger, more impressive skylines even if size isn't the only factor, so large skylines are naturally going to be disproportionately represented. That just means the thread is working the way it should and is actually showing people's favourite NA skylines.
> 
> Perhaps if we feel it's unfair for certain skylines not to get much exposure, we should start a "Least-Favourite North America Skylines" thread. Or "Mostly Overlooked North American Skylines" thread



If you want to get trapped in an endless slideshow of pics of NYC and Chi Town and Toronto then good luck to you ...


Me ? 

I'd rather walk down main street Wilmington


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*


Kansas City at sunrise by jpros2008, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

I tend to prefer a mix of natural beauty and skyscrapers, so Vancouver ranks very high up on my list. *New York*'s sheer scale overcomes the lack of significant hills and the Newark flight path offers some spectacular aerials.

Please make sure your seat backs and tray tables are up by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston by Son Nguyen, trên Flickr









Massachusetts-Boston-Longfellow [Salt and Pepper] Bridge by Thomas H. Mitchell on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Miami*

Downtown Miami by Mike Shaheen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New Orleans*









Gretna View of NOLA by Romi Voorhies on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









City view and the lake by Nichapat Koonnara on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*









City Views by Nathan Fox on 500px


----------



## Nouvellecosse

JeffM said:


> If you want to get trapped in an endless slideshow of pics of NYC and Chi Town and Toronto then good luck to you ...
> 
> 
> Me ?
> 
> I'd rather walk down main street Wilmington


A person doesn't need to spend all their time in one thread. That's why there are multiple threads for different purposes. Besides, a lot of people have posted cities in their top 5 or even top 10 favourite list. Most of them just don't happen to include Wilmington. It's nice that it's on someone's favourite list tho. I'm happy for it! 🙃


----------



## hkskyline

Maybe there should be a short commentary on the features of the photo or what is being portrayed and why it is a nice or great skyline?


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Vancouver by Nitish Bhardwaj, trên Flickr









温哥华煤气镇（Gastown） by 杀破狼on 500px









Skyline by Edward Roberts on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Memphis*

Memphis - Downtown by Night Wide by brerwolfe, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
View of Riverdale Park last evening. ( Aug 4 2020 8:18pm) by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Houston:*
Fedex DC-10 by houstoniahspotter, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Glare by James Watt, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_2178 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_2196 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_2184 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamilton, Ontario*

Sunrise Hamilton Ontario by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

skyline DSC01134_5_6_tonemapped by Claus Holzapfel, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

New York Midtown at Dusk from the Central Park Reservoir by Eric Gross, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*









Blue Hour in Denver. by Zach Rhea on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_2178 by Phil, trên Flickr

2020-08-05 Deer Island K1 (14) by Paul, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Skyline at Sunrise by Tony Webster, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Aug_2020_XT33660 by Dominique Labrosse, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Morning Skyline by Michael Gavin Mallory, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*


Milwaukee on a June evening by WR_L, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago* from the north :

Chicago at dawn by Paul Sager, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

Oahu, Hawaii by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr

Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawaii 🌺 by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr

Aloha 🌺 by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

Waikiki from Ala Moana by Brian Birzer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mexico City*

Mexico City - Lomas de Chapultepec District by francerobert2001, on Flickr

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Funny that there's a Scotiabank building in Mexico.


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles. by pwright2007, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Chicagoan said:


> Funny that there's a Scotiabank building in Mexico.


Two actually.


----------



## elliot

Good time for a look (old and no so old).









http://images.skyscrapercenter.com/building/scotia-tower_roberto-portolese2.jpg


----------



## citysquared

I wonder if Phoenix hotel building where that first scene from the film Psycho (Vivien Leigh's having a nooner) is still visible in the skyline or even exists.


----------



## citysquared

A Chicagoan said:


> *Phoenix:*
> Phoenix, Arizona by Brett Hait, on Flickr


Is that it the white building in the lower left hand corner?


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> Funny that there's a Scotiabank building in Mexico.


Brazil, the US, and Argentina are the only major countries in America where Scotiabank doesn't have a significant retail presence. You'll find Scotiabank outlets in most of the rest.


----------



## scarer




----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> Funny that there's a Scotiabank building in Mexico.


Scotiabank is quite internationalized among the Canadian banks with a significant presence in Latin America and the Caribbean. 















Corporate Profile


Learn about Scotiabank’s four core businesses.




www.scotiabank.com


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*
At The Lightpost by Clayton Perry, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Pittsburgh cityscape by Richard Kale on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Grand Rapids, MI*

Grand River by Daniel L, trên Flickr









Grand Rapids by Adisa Sejdinovic on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Back Bay Boston Skyline by Sibabrat Mohanty on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Seattle Summer Night by Kim Wilkinson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Denver*









Denver Downtown Skyline by Mr H Taylor on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Richmond, VA* 

NS V30 in Richmond, VA by William Crew, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland at Night by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901

JeffM said:


> Wow. Just wow. And this isn't downtown Toronto?


This indeed is downtown Toronto.


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Voigtlander NOKTON 40mm F1.2 Aspherical by lakatua, on Flickr

Seattle Lights - Voigtlander 40mm by lakatua, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver by mark jones, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago | Vista Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Arthaus popping into the Philadelphia skyline by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr

Philadelphia skyline from Camden, NJ by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

A couple of long exposures I managed to grab recently, sans oppressive and soupy humidity. by John Fay, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

As somebody who posts Boston regularly, I would love to see less Boston posted from the rest of you. I finished off the last page with my own pictures, and there are already multiple pictures now on this current page. I complained about another city being over-posted before, so don't want my own to be the next offender here.


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis*

Memphis - Downtown by Night by brerwolfe, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

MarshallKnight said:


> Atlanta is definitely under-appreciated. It's got the foundation to be absolutely stellar, with some really great-looking pinnacles. My main knock is the way it's spread out into what feel like three distinct parts -- the downtown cluster south of I-85, Bank of America Plaza, and the Midtown cluster to the North -- separated by lowrise sections. If some moderate infill were to get built in those gaps, tying it together into a more unified single skyline, I think it would rise very high on a lot of lists.
> 
> Anyone knowledgable about Atlanta's development patterns want to speak to the likelihood of that?


There is a lot of infill being developed in Midtown to fill in the gaps between Midtown and Downtown. A lot are in the 300-400 foot range but many Atlantans on the forums want the taller 700+ footers (many of which were built in the 90s).










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286642514313830400
There is also a gap between Buckhead and Midtown/Downtown

















Pricey Atlanta zip code cracks 100 wealthiest in the nation


Study finds that 30327 brims with well-off residents, but homes are comparatively inexpensive versus coastal markets.




atlanta.curbed.com





I hope one day there will be a long line of highrises from Buckhead to Downtown, that would be a sight!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto

Morning Flight by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

hkskyline said:


> Philadelphia skyline from Camden, NJ by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


This is a great shot that shows Philly's many layers. You can see how the new skyline rises above the old city from before the Gentlemens' agreement that capped highrises below the City Hall Building, which is prominently featured in this photo.


----------



## redcode

*Angelopolis*

Vistas de la Angelopolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Columbus*









Columbus Blue Hour by Harry Acosta on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Montréal*









Le centre ville. by Joanet Photo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Portland*

Portlandia by Weekly Whiskers, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Spring Garden St Bridge at Blue Hour by James Foy, trên Flickr









Philadelphia Sunset by Michael DiFebbo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Houston skyline by bighadur, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Reflection of a sunset by Justin Hall, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Newtown Creek at Sunset by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Test samples with the Sony A9 + Tamron 28-200mm f/2.8-5.6 Lens. During the 2020 COVID-19 Global Pandemic by Jonathan Friolo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Alcatraz Island by Christopher Michel, on Flickr

Alcatraz Island by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

hkskyline said:


> *Austin*
> 
> Reflection of a sunset by Justin Hall, on Flickr


Nice angle. For a second I thought it was Minneapolis because the gold colour created by the sunset reminded me of the gold art deco building in minni.


----------



## Motul

And the one to the right looks like the Capella tower.


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Skyline of Miami. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

If ur in the mood for a feel good video... a couple getting high for a wedding celebration.

*CBC-edgewalk*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Downtown Chicago as we're coming in to land at O'Hare Airport by Tim Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gardiner Expy, Toronto*

Không có tiêu đề by Peter c, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hongcouver

Sunset by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto.













__





Toronto skyline


2015-2020 changes from Riverdale Park: Whoa, this is fantastic!




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

The Ride by Kool Cats Photography over 14 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Lincoln Park Chicago by Yevgeniy Fedotkin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

Libby Hill Park, E Franklin St, Richmond, VA 2020 by Dylan Lepore, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

View of Vancouver by Gabi Cuff, trên Flickr









Sunset Glow by Han on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*


Detroit Michigan by Third Son, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

**
Moonrise, Chicago, Illinois by John Crouch, trên Flickr









Let's Go Chicago by Aashik Razak on 500px

_LHD9420.jpg by LENORE HOLT-DARCY, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*


Bay Bridge - San Francisco by bhotchkies, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston as seen from World&#x27;s End by Timothy Valentine, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York City*









Manhattan view from Brooklyn by Carli Beguerie on 500px









NY City midtown by jonathan Zhong on 500px

202008006 New York City Manhattan and Queens by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr









Rainy Sunset! by Francisco Marty on 500px









Old to New by Kevin Murray on 500px









View from our Window, tonight by Ashley on 500px


----------



## jetmty1

Mansa Musa said:


> I don't really have a favorite skylines thread just tiers for each city.
> 
> *Tier 1: World Class*
> NYC
> Chicago
> Toronto
> 
> *Tier 2: Best in their region*
> Miami
> Seattle
> Boston
> SF
> Calgary
> Edmonton
> Panama city
> 
> *Tier 3: Respectable but still lacking in depth*
> LA
> ATL
> Philadelphia
> Houston
> Dallas
> Austin
> Denver
> Mexico City
> San Diego
> Tampa
> 
> *Tier 4: Mid-sized cities with pleasant skylines*
> Pittsburgh
> Charlotte
> Nashville
> Salt lake city
> KC
> STL
> Columbus
> Cincinatti
> ABQ
> Phoenix


ohh yes ABQ and Phoenix ......way ahead than othe NA cities OUTSIDE usa........ like Montreal, Vancouver, Monterrey or Guadalajara .....you are SO objective


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

DSC02016 by Peter Stratmoen, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Seattle Skyline at Dusk by Jim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

jetmty1 said:


> ohh yes ABQ and Phoenix ......way ahead than othe NA cities OUTSIDE usa........ like Montreal, Vancouver, Monterrey or Guadalajara .....you are SO objective (dejate de mamadas)


I can't possibly list every single city on the continent lol. These are just the ones that stand out.


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Sunny Sunday morning Atlanta skyline view from the Jackson Street Bridge by Marc Merlin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

CA 110 (Arroyo Seco Pkwy.) by h2kyaks, on Flickr

Untitled by h2kyaks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

SF Skyline on Windless Day by Steve Shupe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

SW Side - Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr

Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr

Chicago - 8-14-20 (29) by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Coronavirus pandemic in Toronto - Cycling on Lakeshore Blvd, August 15 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Aug_2020_XT33655 by Dominique Labrosse, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

Mansa Musa said:


> I can't possibly list every single city on the continent lol. These are just the ones that stand out.


I think the point is you "tier" places like Salt Lake City and Phoenix yet leave off prominent skylines like Vancouver, Minneapolis, and Montreal.


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> *Seattle:*
> Seattle Skyline at Dusk by Jim Parker, on Flickr


That's my favourite angle for Seattle. The Space Needle looks more integrated in the skyline and there's good balance, height variation, and layering.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Early Morning in False Creek by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Westside Park by harrisclayton2, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* (Downtown)

abridged by duluoz cats, on Flickr

*Brooklyn*

brooklyn skyline by duluoz cats, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Stormy San Francisco by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

08152020-17 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

08152020-12 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Toronto by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

interesting angle of Pittsburgh

Sunset from the 62nd St Bridge by James Watt, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montréal*









The Colorful Night of Montreal by Eric Cong on 500px









Skyline in the Morning_3528 by David Basiove on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Streaking in LA by Matt Straite, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Cowtown Skyline by kevin riese, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Skyline Daytime by Carlos Anez, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York City* (Midtown focus)

Hypnotised by the ninja lobster, on Flickr

Empire State of Mind by the ninja lobster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver* from Grouse Mountain

Grouse Moutain by Gondola by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

Grouse Moutain by Gondola by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *Mississauga*


*Toronto*'s west end with the Humber Bay cluster right by the water and Mississauga in the background :

A-DSC06132 by Rick Folsome, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Omaha*


_D858756-Edit by jimmy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*









Lightning bolt on the River by Tally Vickory on 500px


----------



## JMS9

hkskyline said:


> *Atlanta*
> 
> Westside Park by harrisclayton2, on Flickr


 Reminds me of the Quarry in season 1 of The Walking Dead where they had their camp.


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

Jersey City Sunset Panorama by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga*









梦露楼 by 🐒 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Grizzly Peak Pano by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

200815-Z-YH047-0142 by Delaware National Guard, on Flickr

200815-Z-YH047-0140 by Delaware National Guard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Untitled by Tyler Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Air Force One Departs MSP; Minneapolis, MN by Nick Benson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

200815-Z-YH047-0142 by Delaware National Guard, on Flickr

200815-Z-YH047-0140 by Delaware National Guard, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*


hudson avenue skyline by patrick boury, trên Flickr

*







*
Incredible view of the San Francisco skyline by Tanmay Sapkal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New York City*









NYC by Fran Novás on 500px









Last light over New-York by Richard Depinay on 500px









Manhattan cityscape night by mark rosser on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Toronto Skyline by SHAHROKH BINIAZ on 500px









Toronto & Lake Ontario by Mahmoud Ghandour on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Summer Vortex by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York Street by Pierre Bouyer, on Flickr

New York - Manhattan at Night by Pierre Bouyer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

A storm brews over Seattle 2020 by Louis Ruth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

Thunderstorm over Chicago by Tanmay Sapkal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Driving into *Dallas* can get interesting :

Panorama of Downtown Dallas by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland, Ohio, founded in 1796. The elegant Detroit-Superior bridge in the background. On the right is the Cleveland Drawbridge, which is unique because the railroad tracks get raised up when barges come through the Cuyahoga River. by Lee Quarrier, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh South Side Marina by radek1992, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*
Philly Skyline ~200 ft by Michael W Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Houston:*
Houston Skylines by Cory Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Light Show over San Francisco by Matt Walker, on Flickr


----------



## soren5en

_Manhattan_
 by Akos Hajdu, auf Flickr
 by Akos Hajdu, auf Flickr
 by David Alexander, auf Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

hkskyline said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> Light Show over San Francisco by Matt Walker, on Flickr


That was just a couple nights ago. The Bay Area hasn't experienced that type of lightning show in a couple of years.


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*









https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50239085517_d68b13473a_k.jpg


----------



## Labtec

JMS9 said:


> Reminds me of the Quarry in season 1 of The Walking Dead where they had their camp.


That Quarry is now a lake with a park built around it. I believe Stranger Things and a few other productions filmed at the Quarry.


----------



## JMS9

Labtec said:


> That Quarry is now a lake with a park built around it. I believe Stranger Things and a few other productions filmed at the Quarry.


Oh, sure...season 1 when the bullies try and make Mike jump off the cliff into the water


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*








https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50237038341_d09be42605_k.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas

Dallas Greenery by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto








*
Aerial view from DJI Mavic Mini by Demetrios Vassiliades on 500px









Toronto skyline by Aude Perreault on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*
Cityscape in the Rain by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Washington&#x27;s Landing / Herrs Island by James Watt, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*









Dusky Dallas by Amar Raavi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









Downtown Vancouver Sunset by Patrick L on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

Central Avenue by _Brad_, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Long Beach, CA *

Bloomin&#x27; Beauty by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Downtown Saharan Dust by brijonmang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Oakland-berthed cruise ship heading under Bay Bridge by Michael Layefsky, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal* 

Untitled by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Skyline by Benjamin Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Happy World Photography 📷 Day Everyone. by Krishna Akkaram, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

One of my favorite recent shots of DTLA. Even as a Giants fan, I can't help but love Dodger Stadium.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEFWJ_1nSXw/

Edit: This is also a good opportunity to visualize the way the skyline is poised to expand to the North and East, with a handful of nice looking towers filling that gap between between Bunker Hill and City Hall. Here's a rough sketch of some of those developments from an Urbanize LA article this week (L.A. City Council Signs Off on 56 Story DTLA Tower):


----------



## A Chicagoan

MarshallKnight said:


> One of my favorite recent shots of DTLA. Even as a Giants fan, I can't help but love Dodger Stadium.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CEFWJ_1nSXw/


In full size:


----------



## JohnF21

*Minneapolis*

Aerial view of development around the Green Line by August Schwerdfeger, on Flickr

St. Anthony Falls locks and dams from the air by August Schwerdfeger, on Flickr


----------



## Toritodenagua

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## Toritodenagua

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## Nouvellecosse

A Chicagoan said:


> Underrated skyline in my opinion, all of the buildings just work so well together and with the water.


It's really interesting how people can see things so differently. Personally I think there's a few decent individual buildings but I find the final product to be hideous. I think it's mostly because of the rose coloured POMO building in the center and the smoke stacks poking up. Plus the big clunky parking garage and weird brown highrise on the left.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

Temptation of the Tempest by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Downtown Austin TX - NIghtlife by Dilini Galanga, trên Flickr









UT Tower across LBJ Presidential Library Fountain. August, 2020 by zinardiode on 500px


Downtown Austin has changed a bit over the years. by Jac Malloy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*









Summer in Philadelphia by Aleksei Velizhanin on 500px









Philadelphia-Skyline by Robert Hochberg on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Miami*









Miami by Marina Vukovic on 500px









Miami sunset by Juha Saarinen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

View from Riverdale Park August 19 2020 8:28pm by A Great Capture, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*









America's Finest City by Filomeno Ruiz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_2556 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_2507 by Phil, trên Flickr

Boston Skyline - Sunrise by Mark Olsen, trên Flickr









Massachusetts-Boston-Charles River and skyline by Thomas H. Mitchell on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> *Boston*
> 
> IMG_2556 by Phil, trên Flickr


This first photo is actually Cambridge.


----------



## hkskyline

redcode said:


> *Austin*
> 
> Downtown Austin TX - NIghtlife by Dilini Galanga, trên Flickr


This was already posted on the last page, post #13,631.


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

GTRI Parking Deck at Night by Gage Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Bay Bridge by clear_eyed_man, on Flickr

Far Away City by clear_eyed_man, on Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY





















*
@experimentacultura​


----------



## hkskyline

*Montreal*

Montréal by Bernice Bellavance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto Aug 21, 2020 early morning by Timothy Neesam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

joxxrgelr said:


> *MEXICO CITY
> View attachment 431064
> View attachment 431070
> View attachment 431069
> *
> @experimentacultura​


Where is this cluster? This doesn't look like along the Av Paseo de la Reforma.


----------



## joxxrgelr

hkskyline said:


> Where is this cluster? This doesn't look like along the Av Paseo de la Reforma.


That is Santa Fe's distric, located in the west of the city


----------



## hkskyline

joxxrgelr said:


> That is Santa Fe's distric, located in the west of the city


Thanks. I was looking for more unique observation decks / rooftop bars but doesn't seem like Mexico City had that many.


----------



## hkskyline

*Midtown Manhattan*

Midtown NYC - 08-21-2020 - 9 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr

Hudson Yards 08-21-2020 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles by Ben Iker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

SD by Anthony R, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison, Wisconsin*

Wisconsin by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

micrip said:


> View attachment 440851
> 
> 
> Baltimore by Evan Woodard Photography


The Inner Harbour looks so nice from that angle. The views at sea level are nowhere as grand.

2020 Aug 21 Baltimore 27 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr

2020 Aug 21 Baltimore 16 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr

2020 Aug 21 Baltimore 15 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Kensington Views by Greg Cooke, on Flickr

Kensington Views II by Greg Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









PITTSBURGH,PENNSYLVANIA by Chuck Evanish on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*









Kayakers are Dusk by Nathan Vomhof on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*









Sunset over Midtown by Steve Director on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

DJI_0914 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Weather by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta View










__
http://instagr.am/p/CEStO6lnvu2/


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta from the other side:










__
http://instagr.am/p/CDaCdzanqNh/


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta when I75 and I85 merge to form the downtown connector:









__
http://instagr.am/p/CDcom75n5bZ/

You can see this view in the beginning of this video:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Diego:*
Downtown San Diego Skyline by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> *San Diego:*
> Downtown San Diego Skyline by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, on Flickr


It is a shame that its downtown is so close to the airport that they can't build much taller buildings. Also same for San Jose. You wouldn't even know that SD and SJ are big cities when you are in it like LA and SF.


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









Painted Ladies with San Francisco skyline by Karthik Subramaniam on 500px


ferry terminal construction by patrick boury, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashville Skyline from Luke Lea Heights Scenic Overlook by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*El Paso*

09-21-2019 El Paso Skyline &amp; Sunrise-22-Pano Skyline at Night.jpg by R. Glenn Davis, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Moonrise by Tom Potter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mississauga, ON* - the centerpiece of their emerging skyline

1W2A0010 by Clement Lo, on Flickr

1W2A0003 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

LA is genuinely under rated. 

Birmingham Alabama
Tampa
Sac town
Indy
Tulsa 
Albuquerque
Kansas City
Little Rock
Memphis
Des Moines
Buffalo 


Come on down!


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego *

San Diego Downtown Skyline after sunset across San Diego Bay from Point Loma. by KhanImranM, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

30 Seconds at the Confluence by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunrise by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia* 

Arthaus grows into the Philadelphia skyline by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston* 

20200819-18h06m04s-Edit by matthew macpherson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis *

St Louis Skyline Sunset in B&amp;W by Michael Smith, on Flickr

St Louis Skyline at Sunset by Michael Smith, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

MacArthur Park, Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Sterling Davis, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

_DSF7789 by Jack Simpson, trên Flickr









Canada Place by Han on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









sunset in SF by Yingwu Lin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Untitled by Hayes Peter Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Skyline and Railways by Paul O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









CN Tower City Skyline by MitLogiX on 500px









CN Tower by MitLogiX on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa, Florida*

University of Tampa Porch View by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr

Tampa Reflected from UT Wide by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

*














Monterrey - México*


----------



## A Chicagoan

Poncho Gro said:


> *Monterrey - México*


Welcome to the supertall club, Mexico!


----------



## streetscapeer

Those are magical photos!!!


----------



## master-mata

Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

The Point is Angels by Narayanan Murali, trên Flickr









Lights by Diganta Das on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Miami by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

Miami Blue Hour by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Under rated 

LA
St Louis
Nashville
Indianapolis
Rochester
Sacramento
Cleveland
Buffalo


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

DSCF4661 by Joseph Gage, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto* financial district

42nd Floor Look Out by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis*

Indianapolis Skyline from I-70 by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas Strip viewed from ALLEGIANT Stadium by h2kyaks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> Is that Deer Island? I was there this morning.





DZH22 said:


> Recent Boston taken by me
> 
> IMG_2317 by David Z, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2274 by David Z, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2256 by David Z, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2292 by David Z, on Flickr


Are there plans to build tall skyscrapers on the other side of the waterway to take advantage of the spectacular views? Perhaps not so much in East Boston because the airport is there. How about in Cambridge?


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

IMG_20200217_104946 by Sarah J, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Belle Isle - Detroit, MI by Monica Sandoval, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

hkskyline said:


> Are there plans to build tall skyscrapers on the other side of the waterway to take advantage of the spectacular views? Perhaps not so much in East Boston because the airport is there. How about in Cambridge?


Cambridge should be pushing upwards of about 400'-500' in a couple strategic places within the next 5 or so years. Different waterway though, river vs harbor. The biggest thing we have that's kind of across the harbor in Everett is the new(ish) 372' Encore casino. Otherwise the key thing going on (besides the 3 upcoming 600'+ downtown) is basically an urban ring of buildings in the 200'+ range, with half a dozen 300'-350' peaks planned for Somerville, Cambridge, and the Fenway and South End neighborhoods. The visual urban footprint is being greatly expanded while the skyline continues to swell. We really just need a new tallest (possible) as the cherry on top.

Note the smokestack is 500', but might not be around forever. The building to the left of all the smokestacks and behind the bridge is the tallest in Eastie, around 200' and as high as it will get due to airport proximity.

IMG_2255 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Luke09

*Los Angeles* 










Weekly Headlines - August 29, 2020


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

8.30.20 360 Chicago by ab1311, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

From Urban Toronto by skycandy


----------



## redcode

*St Louis*









The Ring - 2 by Swetha Gopal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

City of Austin, Texas by Jesse Price, trên Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

*México* *City*
*Paseo de la reforma Avenue*
*







*


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Painted Ladies by Karina, on Flickr

Port of San Francisco by Karina, on Flickr

Big city by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*



A view of the Manhattan skyline with the Statue of Liberty, Empire...


















@al3x.nyc









@myfotophun


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh, PA by Pordeshia, trên Flickr









Pittsburgh Sparkling in the Daytime by Eric Falk on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* (Midtown)

2020Aug31Sunrise (1) by ShellyS, on Flickr

2020Aug31 (3) by ShellyS, on Flickr

2020Aug31 (4) by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

Montreal by Jasonzed


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sky lines by ChantalMougelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Last Night by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

DSC_9850s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

6-July22_Drone_KCMO by Andrew Mather, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Des Moines*

Over the Iowa State Capitol Building by Dan Garneau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland, OR*

Portland, OR by Adam, on Flickr

Portland, OR by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

It’s currently closed to the public but I guess I’m a lucky girl 😜 Got the whole place for me alone and... for free 😉 THE EDGE at HUDSON YARDS is the highest sky deck in the Western Hemisphere with a one-of-a-kind design. by itravelanddance, on Flickr

It’s currently closed to the public but I guess I’m a lucky girl 😜 Got the whole place for me alone and... for free 😉 THE EDGE at HUDSON YARDS is the highest sky deck in the Western Hemisphere with a one-of-a-kind design. by itravelanddance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles. by pwright2007, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Navy Pier, Chicago. by Thanasis Alatsidis, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mexico City:*
Torre Mitikah, Agosto 2020 by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*










https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50162435866_d84fa9715b_k.jpg


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY






















*
@_roberttz ​


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

3N9A9168[pano] by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto Police Boat by mrsparr, trên Flickr









Welcome To The 6ix by Kobi Ntiri on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Up in the hills by Luke Gattuso, trên Flickr









Downtown LA Buildings seen from San Pedro St. by Jung Ho Park on 500px

The parks and hiking trails are open in Los Angeles including Kenneth Hahn Park. by pwright2007, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*

P9030377 by Paul, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*

Blue Hour in Brew City by Randy Scherkenbach, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Blatchford View Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

DSC_9253s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Charles river by Kongju.Z, on Flickr

Harvard Bridge by Kongju.Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

DJI_0031-day-dallas-reunion-view by Robert Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Newark:*
507169938 by Jersey Direct, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> *Newark:*
> 507169938 by Jersey Direct, on Flickr


Many years ago, I was stuck at Newark's train station at the late night after taking the PATH out from Ground Zero. It was a scary scene. Have they cleaned things up over there now? Nearby Jersey City and Weehawken seem quite posh these days.


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

Liberty State Park by shin_nj, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Stormy night from the BU Bridge, Boston by matthew macpherson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Farewell Milwaukee by Douglas Fox, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York + Jersey City*

Two Skylines by Michael, on Flickr

2020-09-04 19.43.07-Pano by Hayes Peter Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Center City Philadelphia by Paul DeVito, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

hkskyline said:


> *Chicago*
> 
> DJI_0086.jpg by Rob Lennox, on Flickr



Chicago has gone insane with these tree lined streets. So much urbanism and architecture is drowned out with these canopies. There should be half as many at half the size. It's perplexing how NIMBY's fight for these trees that block the sun, their views and cast shadows over the entire block yet they'll bring hell-fire over a building supposedly doing those same things. .

Here's an aerial of Laveview/Lincoln Park from 1920. The structural density here and cohesive street-walls are stunning. I wish this was allowable today but urban renewal and restrictive zoning made sure that this built environment would never form again. 











https://c8.alamy.com/comp/2A9EKPY/aerial-photograph-of-the-north-side-of-chicago-illinois-1919-weeghman-park-present-day-wrigley-field-can-be-seen-in-the-middle-of-image-2A9EKPY.jpg


----------



## elliot

Burst the Balloon, Ontario









Link










Link


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Colour Clouds over Calgary by Bluesky251, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston by Harry Lipson III, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Skyline, Dallas by Samiul Saeef, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Omaha*

Omaha skyline -1 by Armando Colorado, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cincinnati*

Downtown Cincinnati by marken199, trên Flickr

Cincinnati Skyline by MCC_Indianapolis, trên Flickr

Corn Above Cinci by Lucian, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montréal*

🇨🇦⚜ Montréal | Québec by Dave Wong, trên Flickr

🇨🇦🎡 Montréal | Québec by Dave Wong, trên Flickr









Montréal - ciel trouble by Dominic Hains on 500px









Montreal by Toufic Akkary on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nashville*

Nashville 8/26/20 by Sharon Mollerus, trên Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Downtown

























and San Pedro Garza Garcia


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Looking Downtown by Kool Cats Photography over 14 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Griffith Observatory by acamach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Full Moonrise Over San Diego Skyline Sept. 2020 by John Bahu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle by Stanley Pun, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* (Downtown)

Dawn toward Lower Manhattan by shin_nj, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas* 

Untitled by acamach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati & Covington* 

CSX Q303-05 at Cincinnati, Ohio on September 5, 2020 by Erik Landrum, on Flickr

CSX U164-26 at Covington, Kentucky on August 30, 2020 by Erik Landrum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

Tug Vermont and Tug Petite Forte and Barge St Marys Cement by Nathan Leindecker, on Flickr

Tug Vermont and Tug Petite Forte and Barge St Marys Cement by Nathan Leindecker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Edmonton Under Construction by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

Untitled by Carlos García, on Flickr

Untitled by Carlos García, on Flickr

Untitled by Carlos García, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Navy Pier, Chicago. by Thanasis Alatsidis, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3




----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Near North Side Chicago by Dallas Nichols, trên Flickr


----------



## Duncan97

*CD de Panamá






























































*​


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto Morning. by Paulo Osorio, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

The City behind the Bridge by Mark Palaganas, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

chicago is the best ... 

can we have some more pics of Chicago please ?


----------



## lovecities888

JeffM said:


> chicago is the best ...
> 
> can we have some more pics of Chicago please ?


I say NO cause you asked. Lol!


----------



## lovecities888

Duncan97 said:


> *CD de Panamá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


I now think this is the 3rd best skyline in North America only behind NYC and Chicago. It beats Toronto the more you look at the photos.


----------



## redcode

lovecities888 said:


> I now think this is the 3rd best skyline in North America only behind NYC and Chicago. It beats Toronto the more you look at the photos.


but does Panama count as North American?


----------



## Nouvellecosse

lovecities888 said:


> I now think this is the 3rd best skyline in North America only behind NYC and Chicago. It beats Toronto the more you look at the photos.


Hmm, I'm really impressed. For the longest time you seemed incapable of imagining how anyone could prefer a smaller skyline over a larger one and basically implied that size was the only criteria people should consider. Perhaps your approach to aesthetics is finally starting to progress.


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

1W2A0006HDR by Clement Lo, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Panama City* is indeed impressive with a couple of 280m+ towers and lots of other talls. It is quite a mini-Manhattan sight when approaching by plane. I do think the night shots are best (there's some wonky building designs imo).

Still see Toronto as number 3 skyline in north america, especially after The One and SkyTower supertalls are completed (and dozens of other talls u/c).

Steveve's future render from a slightly different angle - bear in mind this is only *Yorkville/Bloor south to the lake* and a number of tall clusters pop up further north (and west like Humber Bay).  *Click for larger.*


----------



## Hudson11

*Atlanta*


Atlanta skyline from the Southeast by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


Atlanta skyline from the Northwest by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Hull. MA, August 28, 2020 by Bill Ilott, on Flickr

Hull. MA, August 28, 2020 by Bill Ilott, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

Kansas City Skyline by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Knoxville*

Knoxville skyline from river by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dealey Plaza Dallas by Robert Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York City during quarantine by Kyle Wicomb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver by Tony Stairs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

WisdomTree_July2020-06801.jpg by Joanne Moriarty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia PA - 46th street station by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Sunrise in Boston today by me.
Boston Skyline from Castle Island (Back Bay & Financial District) 7 Sep 2020 by A Chicagoan, on Flickr
Boston Skyline from Head Island Causeway (Financial District) 7 Sep 2020 by A Chicagoan, on Flickr
Boston Skyline from Head Island Causeway (Back Bay) 7 Sep 2020 by A Chicagoan, on Flickr
Boston Skyline from Head Island Causeway (Back Bay & Financial District) 7 Sep 2020 by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta

GTRI Parking Deck at Night by Gage Thompson, on Flickr


Atlanta - Garson Parking Deck by Gage Thompson, on Flickr


Skyline of Atlanta, Georgia by Alvin J. Wilder, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

JeffM said:


> chicago is the best ...
> 
> can we have some more pics of Chicago please ?


as you wish









Chicago by Cezary Kotarski on 500px









Chicago skyline by Shirtaz Halani on 500px









City of skyscrapers by Aashik Razak on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

Welcome to the Jungle by Reiner Mim, trên Flickr









Bay Bridge & SF Skyline by Benny Zhang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New York City*

Central Park by Lee Chu, trên Flickr

The Skyline by June Marie, trên Flickr

r_200907_495_beat064_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF in 2014

San Francisco, California by Daniel Krieger, on Flickr

2018

SF Downtown with monochrome tone by Kenny Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

San Diego Skyline by Alan Greenberg, on Flickr

San Diego Convention Center Yacht Parking by Alan Greenberg, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

elliot said:


> *Panama City* is indeed impressive with a couple of 280m+ towers and lots of other talls. It is quite a mini-Manhattan sight when approaching by plane. I do think the night shots are best (there's some wonky building designs imo).
> 
> Still see Toronto as number 3 skyline in north america, especially after The One and SkyTower supertalls are completed (and dozens of other talls u/c).
> 
> Steveve's future render from a slightly different angle - bear in mind this is only *Yorkville/Bloor south to the lake* and a number of tall clusters pop up further north (and west like Humber Bay). *Click for larger.*


Until they are completed, I now have Panama City at #3, Toronto at #4, and SF at #5. But that is my ranking.


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Montreal, QC, Canada by Chaloos, on Flickr

IMGP4623 by Michel Payment, on Flickr

IMGP4656 by Michel Payment, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Wildfire Sunrise by Mike Reid, trên Flickr









Seattle Skyline by Robenson Jean on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Center City by GhostStationPA86, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gatineau, Québec *

Gatineau, Quebec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

ze Roof, Storm Moments . . . September 10th, 2020 by mike.r. reiss, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Red Sky Night at Noon by arthur koch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Spot the Brown Booby (Sula leucogaster)! by Gavin Edmondstone, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

Sloan Lake, Denver, Colorado, USA by Jeffery Hudson, on Flickr

Sloan Lake, Denver, Colorado, USA by Jeffery Hudson, on Flickr

Denver, Colorado, USA by Jeffery Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin, TX Skyline by Desmond Cassell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

All three of Nashville &amp; Western’s B23-7s sit along Herman Street in Downtown Nashville. With newer GEs from the NERR on the property, RJ Corman has decided to put the old B23-7s up for sale. by Sam Foster, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Why no Chicago pics ??? 


Only joking here .

Nice mix of some great skylines and thx for posting


----------



## JeffM

redcode said:


> *Rochester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Glow by Jakob Bocianski on 500px



Rochester is under rated coz it's in NY State


----------



## JeffM

redcode said:


> *New York*
> 
> Moonrise over New York City by Tuhin Das, trên Flickr



This is the best skyline in the world


----------



## lovecities888

JeffM said:


> This is the best skyline in the world


Nope, not in the world. Hong Kong's skyline is better.


----------



## Thorondor

JeffM said:


> This is the best skyline in the world


Agreed. The combination of architectural quality/variety and scale is completely unmatched.


----------



## Hudson11

lovecities888 said:


> Nope, not in the world. Hong Kong's skyline is better.


Not the place to discuss this. We have another thread for this.


----------



## redcode

*Downtown Manhattan*

DUMBO by street level, trên Flickr









The City Tonight by evriskon on 500px









World Trade Center Tribute Lights circa 2020. by Sunny on 500px


----------



## redcode

*St. Petersburg*









DOWNTOWN ST. PETE 6 by TOM LABLANC on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Never Forget by June Marie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Tribute In Light 911 World Trade Center Memorial New York City Skyline September 11th 6 2020-09-11 by Adam, on Flickr

Tribute In Light 911 Memorial And Empty Sky 911 Memorial Liberty State Park World Trade Center NYC 1 2020-09-11 by Adam, on Flickr

Tribute In Light 911 World Trade Center Memorial New York City Skyline September 11th 5 2020-09-11 by Adam, on Flickr

New York City Skyline Statue Of Liberty Empire State Building NYC September 11th 2020-09-11 by Adam, on Flickr

Tribute In Light 911 World Trade Center Memorial New York City Skyline September 11th 3 2020-09-11 by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hamilton*

Hamilton skyline 3542 by Timothy Neesam, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nashville*

Nashville Skyline from Luke Lea Heights (Blue Hour - After sunset) by Michael Hicks, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Untitled by Grigoriy Makarov, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*










https://aws1.discourse-cdn.com/business5/uploads/yimby/original/3X/0/f/0fe5c0d1c37c160b94d17d54b55e40f457e0ebc7.jpeg


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland, OR*

Waterfront Park on the Willamette River by Orbmiser, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh from the North by Derek Kalinosky, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Untitled by G. Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

KNA_4147 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Smoky Skies - San Francisco by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlantic City*

Atlantic City - Mavic Mini by Chris, on Flickr

Atlantic City - DJI Mavic Mini by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg*

20200908 by Plonq, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Detroit Skyline by Gary Unis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Saskatoon*

The beautiful Meewasin Trail and the Saskatoon skyline by Faisal&#x60; ., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Greenville, SC *

Greenville Sunset Skyline by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamilton, ON*

LA LA Land Hamilton - September 12 Sunset by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
San Francisco Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manhattan*

Midtown Skyline by Robert, trên Flickr

Tribute in light 2020 by Unlimited, trên Flickr


----------



## New Défense

*Montréal - Québec :







*


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

9-12-20_0060-HDR by Son Nguyen, trên Flickr









Downtown Boston as seen from East Boston by John Fay on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin River Walk by Jason, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

“Mountain” Biking Today. First ride in 8 years by Rich Hardy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Baltimore*

Baltimore by cj13822, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco *

san francisco by sergio tranquilli, trên Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

lovecities888 said:


> LA is the most overrated city in America just like its skyline. Just my opinion.


...and this is contributing exactly what, to this thread?


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> This photo threw me off. It looks European to me.


SF has that combined US European feel with so many other things unique about it. I think SF and New Orleans are maybe the most unique cities in America.


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Salesforce Tower by Katie Wong, on Flickr

Seattle
Seattle Skyline 2020 by Louis Ruth Photography, on Flickr

Vancouver
Vancouver skyline by Stefano Laurita, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Vancouver is a babe. love Vancity.


----------



## lovecities888

ushahid said:


> Vancouver is a babe. love Vancity.


Best setting in North America. I would put SF 2nd. But that is me.


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY





















*
@ecruz4326​


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Times Square (NYC) by Daniel Wang, trên Flickr

PBRE6956 by Dennis Fraevich, trên Flickr

r_200912_259_beat065_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

||| Gray Days Chicago ||| by Nisah Cheatham, trên Flickr

202009041 AA295 LGA-ORD Chicago, IL by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr

202009038 AA295 LGA-ORD Chicago, IL by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montréal*

Montreal through the trees by Dominic Labbe, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

20200916-P1058965 by Jacob Beemer, trên Flickr


----------



## Carlos_018

Mexico City 🇲🇽





























Credits: panomax, szuriel and others


----------



## Carlos_018

Guadalajara, Jalisco 🇲🇽





























Credits: Enrique Hernández, SCT México, Francisco cassani, Viktor Zabala


----------



## Carlos_018

Monterrey, Nuevo Leon 🇲🇽





























Credits: Victor torres, Roberto Ríos, Abraham elias, Cesar cantu


----------



## Carlos_018

Puebla, Puebla 🇲🇽





























Credits: joserrp, cess keys and others


----------



## Carlos_018

Cancun, Quintana Roo 🇲🇽







Veracruz, Veracruz 🇲🇽







Acapulco, Guerrero 🇲🇽







Merida, Yucatán 🇲🇽







Mazatlan, Sinaloa 🇲🇽







Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco 🇲🇽








Credits: soyalex16, InFocus media, lancer and others


----------



## A Chicagoan

Awesome pictures Carlos, but can you list your sources? I'd hate for these pictures to be deleted.


----------



## scarer

He is the autor


----------



## redcode

*Twin Cities*

Downtown Watercolors by Grace E Green, trên Flickr

DJI_0215 by Peter Stratmoen, trên Flickr

Smoky Sunset from Prospect Park, Witch&#x27;s Hat Tower, Minneapolis by Benjamin Anderson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Downtown Vancouver Skyline by Van Lochem, E.P., trên Flickr

Stanley Park Seawall Path by Van Lochem, E.P., trên Flickr

North Vancouver Skyline by Van Lochem, E.P., trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Oakland*

city of Oakland on the horizon by Ludmilla Hopkins, trên Flickr


----------



## Motul

️


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta








From James - BeBop


----------



## Hudson11

1 more


Untitled by Sean Davis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Oakland*

Oakland Skyline by tarczyn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Alex AVEDESSIAN on 500px

2020-07-13-toronto-skyline-2020-07-13 by Tony Diep, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston skyline by Harry Lipson III, trên Flickr









Boston from Afar by Joe DiMeo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Good Morning Chicago! by Russell Sekeet, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

Before dawn by Alex, trên Flickr

Blue Skies by Dennis Stanworth, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Ladybird Lake Dusk by Jesse Price, trên Flickr









River City by Russell Cardwell on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

DAM Skyline by Ruben Roman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*

Newport Skyline in Jersey City at Sunset by George Oze, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Newport Skyline in Jersey City at Sunset by George Oze, trên Flickr


Is "by" really just "by" in Vietnamese?


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> Is "by" really just "by" in Vietnamese?


nope, Flickr retains _by _for all languages. Only _on _gets replaced by an equivalent in the user's language.


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> nope, Flickr retains _by _for all languages. Only _on _gets replaced by an equivalent in the user's language.


That's weird...


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

lost in the moonlight by Myles Ramsey, on Flickr

the midnight escape by Myles Ramsey, on Flickr

these nights, forever by Myles Ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton








Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308172924310949894


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle 9/25/20 by Mark Ahlness, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kalamazoo, Michigan*

200922_WAD_evenin_01 by Bill Dolak, on Flickr

200922_WAD_evenin_02 by Bill Dolak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Sunset time, from under a bridge in Calgary by Jon Dev, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

hoboken by Sam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Metro Transit Bus Garage Stormwater Reuse Tank by Mississippi Watershed Management Organization, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Mother Nature is Mightier than our Mightiest Cities by MorganInNature, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha, Nebraska*

View From Capital Building Omaha, Nebraska by Bill and Dessa Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Montréal la nuit ! by Alain Martel, on Flickr

Montréal la nuit ! by Alain Martel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin, TX*

DroneShot_Austin-TX by Matthew Moore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

Wildfire Sunset by Ruben Roman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

DSC_0044_1 (1) by Peyton Carter, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto Skyline from The Brickworks by Joseph Naccarato, trên Flickr

Day-Night Manulife Centre View by Jack Landau, trên Flickr

Toronto Skyline from Polson Pier by Michael Dubinski, trên Flickr

Toronto Skyline from Chester Hill Lookout by MapleLeafBryon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*

Jersey City at Sunset by Ben Pearce, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Amtrak 18th street shops, Chicago, IL by James Bradley, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Seattle Skyline by Jamie Humphries on 500px

&quot;Désenchantée&quot; by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, trên Flickr


----------



## scarer

*Ciudad de Mexico*













































by c13studio


----------



## redcode

*Downtown Manhattan*

Sunset at lower Manhattan (NYC) by Daniel Wang, trên Flickr

Jersey City Meets New York City by Michael Hoffman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Etobicoke*

Không có tiêu đề by Alex Gridenko, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

A walk in the neighbourhood by Ben, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati Skyline by Enrique, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Dallas by Robert Hensley, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

A Lengthy Layover in the Queen City by Andrew Webb Curtis, trên Flickr

A Lengthy Layover in the Queen City by Andrew Webb Curtis, trên Flickr

A Lengthy Layover in the Queen City by Andrew Webb Curtis, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*


Smokey LA by Stimpson J, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Cover by ancientlives, trên Flickr









Season Change Fall Chicago . by Tracy Webb on 500px









Chicago Skyline by Antonio Reyes on 500px









Chicago by Miguel Angel Martín Campos on 500px

Skyline by Maren Robinson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

Untitled by Jim Archer, on Flickr

Untitled by Jim Archer, on Flickr

Untitled by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Amtrak 42 CP Solomon Pittsburgh, PA 10/3/20 by richthomp1225, on Flickr

NS 38G River Ave Pittsburgh, PA 10/3/20 by richthomp1225, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison, WI*

Camp Randall by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

HDR of RVA Riverfront by William Crew, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
View of the Boston Skyline from Quincy Quarry by Subhash Roy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

1W2A0113 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr









Summer Sunset in Toronto by Jason Pagaduan on 500px









Firey Skyline by Abhisek Roy Chaudhuri on 500px









Willowbrook Toronto Skyline by hugociss on 500px









Sunrise of foggy city by Moment Yoom on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*

The Tampa Skyline by ap0013, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

A Day in Seattle by Richard Mouser, trên Flickr

Seattle Skyline by Greg Bartell, trên Flickr

Seattle sunset with Mt. Rainier by Kannu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York City*

The New Skyline by Eden, Janine and Jim, trên Flickr

The Lower East Side &amp; Williamsburg by Eden, Janine and Jim, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Skyline by Steve Bonn, trên Flickr









Potrero's St. Teresa of Avila by Tony Knox on 500px

Bay Light at Dawn by David Yu, trên Flickr


----------



## JohnDee

It's not just the quantity or height, it's the design of buildings. That's why China and other Asian cities have better skylines. They have more iconic and daring designs. NA needs to step up design wise because right now I see too many boxes going up everywhere. 
There is a reason Shanghai blows most NA cities out of the water, and that's because they went iconic for most of the towers there. Tokyo is richer and more populace, but its buildings are much duller in comparison. Image matters. NY and Chicago, etc. business men would rather build for the bottom line and little city pride is involved.


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston ,Ma by Patrick Costello, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

JohnDee said:


> NY and Chicago, etc. business men would rather build for the bottom line and little city pride is involved.


City pride IS involved. I can't imagine any Chicagoan or New Yorker would be proud of giant phalluses going up in our cities.


----------



## elliot42

St. Louis


----------



## isaidso

JohnDee said:


> It's not just the quantity or height, it's the design of buildings. That's why China and other Asian cities have better skylines. They have more iconic and daring designs. NA needs to step up design wise because right now I see too many boxes going up everywhere.
> There is a reason Shanghai blows most NA cities out of the water, and that's because they went iconic for most of the towers there. Tokyo is richer and more populace, but its buildings are much duller in comparison. Image matters. NY and Chicago, etc. business men would rather build for the bottom line and little city pride is involved.


The prevailing North American view is that cities newer to the skyscraper game have a penchant for tacky 'look at me' buildings. Once the skyscraper novelty wears off, they'll revert to more timeless classic designs. North America has been at this for 130+ years. Alot of what gets built around the world is viewed the same way that the establishment view the 'nouveau riche': vulgar.

I, for one, am thankful we've steered clear of the garish kitsch littering cities beyond our shores.


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> San Francisco Skyline by Steve Bonn, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potrero's St. Teresa of Avila by Tony Knox on 500px
> 
> Bay Light at Dawn by David Yu, trên Flickr


If only SF had another building that is over 1000 ft tall.


----------



## JohnF21

lovecities888 said:


> If only SF had another building that is over 1000 ft tall.


Any reason they can’t? Would make a great addition to an already great skyline. Made my first trip there in December. Beautiful.


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga*









Under Construction by Scott Heywood on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









Vancouver evening by Courtney Collins on 500px









Vancouver in the Mist by Robin Monks on 500px

smoke rolling into False Creek by roaming-the-planet, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Las Vegas*









Strip of Las Vegas by GAGIK ARUTYUNYAN on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New York City*

City Island with lunch at Sammy&#x27;s Fish Box by Terry Ballard, trên Flickr









Brooklyn Bridge Park Poles View by Gaurav Ghosh on 500px









Greater New York, Manhattan, 188, 06-2020, (Vlad Meytin, vladsm.com) by Vlad Meytin on 500px

Hudson Yards at Night by Photos By RM, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago by George F, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* (Midtown)

The City by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

20201006_Atlantic_Station--2 by James Northway, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston Fall by chipssta, trên Flickr

Boston Fall by chipssta, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pink Pittsburgh from the 31st St Bridge No. 2 by James Watt, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Oakland*


Aerial view of downtown Oakland, Alameda County, California by Michael Rymer, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

JohnF21 said:


> Any reason they can’t? Would make a great addition to an already great skyline. Made my first trip there in December. Beautiful.


I don't think it will ever happen. There is all these height regulations due to people being concerned about shadows and earthquakes and a city with lots of steep hills. People in California don't like high rises anyway and the people who are oppose to it will always fight to not let it happen. I live in the Bay Area and always wished there were at least 2 1000+ ft tall buildings in SF.


----------



## lovecities888

Hudson11 said:


> *Oakland*
> 
> 
> Aerial view of downtown Oakland, Alameda County, California by Michael Rymer, on Flickr


Sad that Oakland doesn't want to make their skyline better since they are across the Bay from SF.


----------



## Hudson11

lovecities888 said:


> Sad that Oakland doesn't want to make their skyline better since they are across the Bay from SF.


I'm also pretty sure that like many US cities, the placement of the airport restricts building heights.


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Fog&#x27;s Entrance by Ron Dilley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Reno, NV*

Reno, Nevada, 10/1/2020 by Don Bachman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr

Philadelphia skyline and Arthaus by Philly SkyGuy, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Autumn in Cathedral Square by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Old is Getting New by Richard Mouser, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland from Edgewater Park by Michael L. McCray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

17122_G by Jamie Hutt, on Flickr

17118_G by Jamie Hutt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Double Trouble [IMG_0257] by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr

Chinook Arch over Calgary (KBP_1642-Pano) by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Kennedy Expressway by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago* (Kennedy Expressway)

The Kennedy Expressway - Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis* 

3N9A0047s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Panama City
Panama City, Panama by Jeff Bechtel, on Flickr

Panama Canal by haluk ermis, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Welcome to the Jungle by Reiner Mim, on Flickr

Chicago
Chicago-Arial by Johnny Xmas, on Flickr

Toronto
Harbourfront by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Kennedy Expressway by BartShore, trên Flickr

Chicago by BartShore, trên Flickr

Chicago, IL - Cloud Gate Skyline by Anthony Hicks III, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philly Lit for Breast Cancer Awareness Month by Michael Hoffman, trên Flickr









Philadelphia by Chris DeAntonio on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

IMG_7124_Aerial view of Toronto_ST by Sergey Tishin, trên Flickr

Humber Bay Shores towers by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Those condos in Etobicoke's 'Humber Bay Shores' have a killer view of downtown Toronto. That cluster is about to get MUCH bigger. And if you notice to the left of it across the highway there's an almost identical parcel of land which will surely develop much the same way. It's going to evolve into a substantial node.


Proposed: 41,900m² of office; 42,700m² of retail; 7,446 residential units
























First Capital Submits Urban Vision for 28 Acre Christie's Plant Site | UrbanToronto


First Capital Realty with their partner CPPIB and their international team of planners and designers has submitted a proposal to the City of Toronto for a massive makeover of the former Mr. Christie's plant site at Park Lawn and the Gardiner Expressway in Etobicoke.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

FoG Machine by Andrew Louie, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Pano of Vancouver skyline from The Spirit Trail (+1) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Far Rockaway Cruise. East River Bridges and Skyline by jon mannion, on Flickr

Far Rockaway Cruise NYC Easr River by jon mannion, on Flickr

Manhattan Morning on FiDi by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston, MA by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Honolulu:*








Art Wager/Getty Images


----------



## redcode

*New York City*

Empire State Building by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr

Full moon at city (NYC) by Daniel Wang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Cleveland Skyline by David Alexander, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

DJI_0687 by Peter Stratmoen, trên Flickr

DJI_0695 by Peter Stratmoen, trên Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkIIcrbXYAEbjVl?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*

Tampa Skyline Long Exposure by Matthew Paulson, trên Flickr


----------



## wuxuluzi

hkskyline said:


> *Victoria, BC*
> 
> DSC_1747.jpg by Cameron Knowlton, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1996.jpg by Cameron Knowlton, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1992.jpg by Cameron Knowlton, on Flickr


soothing photos 😌


----------



## redcode

*Austin*









Before the storm by Jason Alexander on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Norfolk, VA*









Downtown Norfolk by Byron Garrett on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Chicago by Cezary Kotarski on 500px









Chicago ! by Rijo Jacob Robin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Sunset over the Water by Eric K on 500px









Autumn in Toronto by Murilo Peralta on 500px

Millwood Overpass Bridge by Marcanadian, trên Flickr

Millwood Overpass Bridge by Marcanadian, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Louisville*

Louisville in the Fall by Shannon Tompkins, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline at Sunset by Jim Parker, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Tranquility [Explored on August 26, 2020] by Walter Chung • 鍾啟偉, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus*

Angie and Colin kayaking to downtown Columbus by Todd Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Coucher de soleil sur Montreal - 2 by Ryder GILLESPIE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls*

Navy Island, Canada by Craig K., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

20201011_VTP_AZ6A9946__12 1 by Expedition4Life, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

IMG_0984 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr

IMG_0734 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr

IMG_0709 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Albany, NY*

IMG_4074 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4143 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4097 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Dehaze by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

MV Saginaw U.B. with coal for the Soo. 10:13:20 by Ted Hanifan, on Flickr

MV Saginaw U.B. with coal from Sandusky with coal for the Soo. 10:13:20. by Ted Hanifan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* (Midtown)

Weehawken Sunrise by Armond Netherly, on Flickr

Weehawken Sunrise Timeslice by Armond Netherly, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

An interesting perspective: 2 towers 70km apart.


Toronto from Skylon Tower, Niagara Falls
Distant Towers by Charles Zhu, on Flickr


Niagara Falls from CN Tower, Toronto

Niagara Falls, Canada by Yu-Lin Chan, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal






























__
http://instagr.am/p/CGQp0vLHObm/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGN_2blHbnC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGOTns7nnaV/


----------



## redcode

*Louisville, KY*

She was a Midwest Southern Belle by Don Sniegowski, trên Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me, from last week.

New blob area by North Station, 4 buildings between 449'-510'.

IMG_3693 by David Z, on Flickr

First tower of the Congress Street Garage redevelopment, residential ~535'. The crane to the left is office going 600' and I expect that tower to become a new Boston icon.

IMG_3686 by David Z, on Flickr

Downtown's tallest building (and city's 4th tallest) for a little bit longer, at 685' to the tip of the crown. Its 691' (flat roofed) successor is out of the ground and just secured the financing to finish the tower.

IMG_3699 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

any renders? ^


----------



## redcode

*Honolulu*









Ala Moana Skyline by Terry Koyama on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









DSC07407 by Qichao Wang on 500px

Hazy by ancientlives, trên Flickr

Chicago Seasons. by Trace Web, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*









Dallas Skyline Sunrise by therixman on 500px









Dallas Skyline by therixman on 500px

Downtown Dallas by Oguitardan, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

The Windy City on the Horizon by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Ave du Parc Fall Colours by Paul McFetridge, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco








*
Foggy City by Peter Jiang on 500px


----------



## lovecities888

Vancouver
smoky skies clearing at dusk, Vancouver by roaming-the-planet, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dayton*

Woodland Cemetery Panorama by doug brand, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

Downtown High Life by Lee Sie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Washington by Brad Hip, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Orlando*









Downtown Orlando by Alex Cascio on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Autumn Sunset by Lee Rosenbaum, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*









Montreal City by Jocelyne Feizo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









Los Angeles Lakers - 2020 NBA Championship by Ben Doktor on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









NYC Skyline by Arijit Chattopadhyay on 500px









Upper West Side by Carol Montgomery on 500px









Midtown Manhattan in Morning Fog by Hing Law on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*









A Reflection of Philadelphia by Zhengtao Chen on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

20201004_DNP_E4L09825_ by Expedition4Life, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Skyline 1 by Ryan Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Wet Lands . by Trace Web, on Flickr

Over cast days Oak Street Beach . by Trace Web, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Drive-In Rally with President Obama - Philadelphia, PA - October 21, 2020 by Joe Biden, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashvile Riverfront by Kevin Miracle, on Flickr

Downtown Nashville, TN by Kevin Miracle, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*St. Petersburg, Florida:*
St. Petersburg City Skyline 2020 by CityofStPete, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*T-Dot Financial District*








normyvision

*Mississauga*








normyvision

*North York*








normyvision

*Construction fog*








Benito


----------



## redcode

*Boston*


2020-10-22 BH Hike-00060 by Clark Linehan, trên Flickr

City view by Red Shamrock Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## DZH22

^^^One more of Boston. This view was pretty much created from scratch over the last few years, with 6 new towers in the pic built since 2015. 

IMG_4358 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## liburni

picture by: @rahuul_s


----------



## Hudson11

*Louisville*


Louisville skyline by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## Kristinabphoto

hkskyline said:


> *Calgary*
> 
> Double Trouble [IMG_0257] by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Chinook Arch over Calgary (KBP_1642-Pano) by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr


Thanks for sharing 2 of my photos!


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Skyline moonset by luvsd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Transamerica Building by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise, ID*

Downtown Boise Idaho Fall by Jeff Walker, on Flickr

Boise Idaho fall. Looking downtown over Ann Morrison Park by Jeff Walker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus, OH*

Fog rolling in by J M, on Flickr

View from the Rich Street Bridge by J M, on Flickr

Downtown Columbus by J M, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Downtown San Francisco looking lively despite COVID by kate beale, on Flickr

San Francisco&#x27;s skyline at dusk by Tony Knox, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Chicago
Lakefront stroll by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Kristinabphoto said:


> Thanks for sharing 2 of my photos!


Those are great photos! And welcome to SSC.


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston at sunset by Harry Lipson III, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Calgary Stampede with Aurora by Christy Turner Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas Strip Pano 02 by Giovanni de la Cruz, trên Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

redcode said:


> *Las Vegas*
> 
> Las Vegas Strip Pano 02 by Giovanni de la Cruz, trên Flickr


I think we can all agree that New York, New York has Las Vegas' best skyline.


----------



## A Chicagoan

MarshallKnight said:


> I think we can all agree that New York, New York has Las Vegas' best skyline.


You've heard of a "city within a city", now get ready for a "skyline within a skyline"!


----------



## redcode

*New York City*









skyline by Terry Yang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Sunrise by Derek Poznanski on 500px









Chicago USA by Derek Poznanski on 500px

Chicago Skyline by Kal Krause, trên Flickr









WELCOME by Nenad Spasojevic on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









Full moon over the bridge by Anand Dandekar on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
View of Chicago Skyline from The Magic Hedge at Montrose Point Bird Sanctuary by Raed Mansour, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Cloudy moonrise by james c. (vancouver bc), trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Miami
Cyberpunk Paradise by Mike Shaheen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

foggy *Toronto*

Myhal &amp; UofT Campus by Greg Cooke, trên Flickr

Downtown Fog by Greg Cooke, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
San Francisco Skyline 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

San Francisco Skyline by dtstuff9, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Irvine*

Irvine on Fire by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

sad the irvine picture, hope it is just sminor vegetation and not housing


----------



## redcode

*Hamilton*

Hamilton Fall’sView by AncasterZ, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Winston-Salem, NC*

Winston Salem North Carolina Skyline by Keith Hall Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Richmond*

Richmond Skyline (1 of 1) by Carl Ciaravino, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*

Saskatchewan Drive Views by Van Lochem, E.P., trên Flickr

River City splendour: Edmonton, AB (Image 9) by Martin Thielmann, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Pittsburgh from west end in the fall by James Nelson on 500px

IMG_1268 by Tom Dressel, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









DSC_1507 A View from sea wall Vancouver by Abdul Rauf on 500px









Vancouver with Mt Baker by Mehmet Nuri Deveci on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
A great view while cycling around Governors Island by Al, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Space Needle Views by PhotosWithDom, trên Flickr

2020-092451 by Wayne Hopkins, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Sunday Evening in Toronto by Newmar on 500px









Over the clouds by Moment Yoom on 500px


----------



## redcode

*DC*









Park by Recektoreleczo on 500px


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City 










By: eloscardz*


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, ON*

Niagara Falls by Christian Kadziolka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Russian Hill - 102320 - 03 - Coolbrith Park View of Financial District by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

Downtown Kansas City by Chris Terrell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago* 

Gloomy Chicago 10-26-20 (68) by BartShore, on Flickr

Gloomy Chicago 10-26-20 (62) by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

DJI MA2 by Robert Hensley, on Flickr

Dallas from the Farmers Market by Robert Hensley, on Flickr

Dallas Over the Trinity River by Robert Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus*

Aerial View of Downtown Columbus, Ohio by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

DSC_5279 by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

DSC_5289 by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

SAGINAW 091320 03 by mile27, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rochester, NY*

I490 Bridge by Edward Hand, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Center City [In Explore] by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dayton, OH*

08-13-20 Dayton 31 Riverscape by Constance Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison, WI*

UW Hospital by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise, ID*

Boise by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Snowy evening over Downtown Calgary by Geoff Sowrey, on Flickr

Downtown rush by Geoff Sowrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Valley fill by Derek Riehm, on Flickr

Tommy Thompson park by owerestru, on Flickr

Tommy Thompson park by owerestru, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Making Our Way to Miami by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Making Our Way to Miami by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Meadowlands Views... by Bob, trên Flickr

Boston Sojourn: Day One #6 by Keith Michael, trên Flickr

Central Park West and part of Midtown reflected in The Reservoir in Central Park, Manhattan, New York. by andy (jake) jalakas, trên Flickr

r_200923_052_beat068_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Downtown View from Southeast by mgtelu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Skyline, Dallas VI by Samiul Saeef, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









LA Sky Makes Drama by Chamil on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Unit 3000 1050 Burrard Street Vancouver-ADD-11 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto* - Gardiner Expressway

Gardiner Expressway east of Dufferin by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Humber Bay in the foreground and Toronto in the back.


https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attachments/1604364643265-png.280455/


----------



## lovecities888

ushahid said:


> Humber Bay in the foreground and Toronto in the back.
> 
> 
> https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attachments/1604364643265-png.280455/
> 
> 
> View attachment 700316


What a great photo. Too bad Toronto ain't in the US.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Vancouver by Jacurek, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Baltimore*









Baltimore, Skyline by Landscapers on 500px









Night Lights, Baltimore by Landscapers on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Tracks to Boston by Jonathan Gross on 500px









Dusk by the Charles River, Boston by Mozes William on 500px

Boston from the Fells by Sam LaRussa, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Honolulu*









View of Honolulu from top of Diamond Head State Monument by Gourab Majumder on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









San Francisco Bay by Peter Jiang on 500px

202010121 San Francisco Financial District South by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr

Spectacularly clear night in San Francisco by kate beale, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*









Calgary Skyline by Imran Matin on 500px


----------



## DZH22

Boston shot by me from 11/4, minus the 3 tallest which are off to the left. Click in to see it better.

IMG_4928 - cropped by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

DZH22 said:


> Boston shot by me from 11/4, minus the 3 tallest which are off to the left. Click in to see it better.
> 
> IMG_4928 - cropped by David Z, on Flickr


Boston deserves a building over 1000 ft tall. Too bad there is still none.


----------



## redcode

*Albany*

Albany Skyline by Paul, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boise*

Boise Skyline Panorama, Fall 2020 by Darwin Fan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Dallas Skyline by John Crisp, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

NYC Skyline New York 2020-11-06 by Adam, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

Almost Full Moon Rising Over San Diego by Mark Thompson, trên Flickr

San Diego on the Rocks by Michael Nyiri, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

English Bay and Vancouver&#x27;s West End by Peter, trên Flickr


----------



## scarer

*Monterrey









@artorius53*


----------



## felvb

*Toronto







*








































@thelandofdustin @lance.416 @tylersjourney​


----------



## lovecities888

SF
_DSC9801-birds flocking around-moonrise-f by posyche, on Flickr

San Francisco Sunset by Walter Chung • 鍾啟偉, on Flickr

Mission Street in San Francisco. 25 years ago, none of these buildings existed and this neighborhood was rundown. by JoeGarity, on Flickr

San Francisco Skyline from Berkeley Marina by Steve Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Providence*


Providence skyline, with ducks by t55z, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee








*
Wisconsin Fall #14 by Paul Lyon on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Columbus*









The Scioto Mile by Tim Perdue on 500px


*Columbus*

Columbus from Main by Ryan and Stacy Orbaker, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*









Jersey sunset by Steve Moczarski on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









引 by Han on 500px









Vancouver by Han on 500px









Downtown Vancouver by Han on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Calgary Sunset by itspoots, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago on the lake by Paul Sager, trên Flickr









Chicago skyline by Kasey on 500px









Dark and Moody Chicago by Robert Mickolayck on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*










Manhattan Bedtime by Tiffany Thomas on 500px









Manhattan Reflects On Election Result by Val Tourchin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









Twin Peaks by Moises Oliveira on 500px

202010224 San Francisco Financial District South by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr


----------



## scarer

*México City









by Tristan3*


----------



## dendenden

redcode said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan Bedtime by Tiffany Thomas on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan Reflects On Election Result by Val Tourchin on 500px


WOW! can you post this in the Worlds best skyline threat please?


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

México City Reforma 2020 
Credits: Normal Mexican Guy (Youtube Screenshot)


----------



## lovecities888

SF Freeway 101.
US 101, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Sunrise along Parkside Avenue on 11/10/2020 by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr

Skyline_Schuylkill by Michael Stokes, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Edgewater Park by Erik Drost, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

The Bay Area


Keeping the Hope by Zach Matthai, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

redcode said:


> *Baltimore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore, Skyline by Landscapers on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Lights, Baltimore by Landscapers on 500px


The skyline will look so much better once 300 E. Pratt Street is finally developed (current plans call for ~40 stories, ~500’)


----------



## redcode

*NYC *aerials

20201108_115719 by Dave Malkoff, trên Flickr

20201108_115750 by Dave Malkoff, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Twin Cities*

Twin Cities by Mike Plucker, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

Aquatic Park by Dennis Stanworth, trên Flickr


----------



## liburni

Ottawa, Canada by Jasonzed (posted on Urban Toronto forum)


----------



## A Chicagoan

liburni said:


> Ottawa, Canada by Jasonzed (posted on Urban Toronto forum)


Also on the left bank you can see the skyline of *Gatineau, Quebec*.


----------



## Jay

Monterrey is becoming insane (at least by Latin American standards)


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








Marco Bottigelli/Getty Images


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> They can't build a bridge like the Golden Gate Bridge or Bay Bridge or Brooklyn Bridge in Toronto? Lol!


What ever for? The widest span in metro is the Don River. Toronto could build something like that but they'd be nowhere to put it.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vancouver:*








深秋 温哥华 by 杀破狼 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*DC*









Washington DC by Landscapers on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Toronto Sunset Skyline by Greg Cooke on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









View of Boston from Arlington by Mozes William on 500px









traffic flow in night by KE WU on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









NYC SkyLine from Downtown Brooklyn, Start of Sunrise Aerial by Mark J. Lanfranchi on 500px









New York City 2020 by William Donnelly on 500px









Empire State Building at Dusk, Brooklyn NY by Tom Caruso on 500px









Space scrapers by Steve Moczarski on 500px


----------



## liburni

Toronto from north looking south (Pic by 101 St. Clair)


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> What ever for? The widest span in metro is the Don River. Toronto could build something like that but they'd be nowhere to put it.


Perhaps he wants a 10 lane, double-deck structure like the Bay Bridge to connect downtown to the car-free Toronto Islands.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> What ever for? The widest span in metro is the Don River. Toronto could build something like that but they'd be nowhere to put it.





Nouvellecosse said:


> Perhaps he wants a 10 lane, double-deck structure like the Bay Bridge to connect downtown to the car-free Toronto Islands.


Go big or go home. It's time to finally kick off that trillion dollar bridge to Rochester.


----------



## ushahid

NO they cant. Montreal has two bridges like that and Vancouver has a bunch but Toronto cant have a bridge that big.


lovecities888 said:


> They can't build a bridge like the Golden Gate Bridge or Bay Bridge or Brooklyn Bridge in Toronto? Lol!


----------



## ushahid

i didnt read the caption and at first i thought it was NYC's Central Park and Billionaire's row, then i saw CN tower and your caption. LOL! nice pic. 


liburni said:


> Toronto from north looking south (Pic by 101 St. Clair)
> View attachment 737970


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Fall Colors in Seattle by Johnny, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*

Tampa Post Dawn Skyline by Matthew Paulson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Distant Urbanization by JayB Photos, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

San Diego, CA by Aram, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Portland*









Portland Skyline across Willamette River by Fang Fang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Hunter&#x27;s Point Vantage by Daniel Wilson, trên Flickr

Empiire State Building lights up for Diwali by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr

Foggy sunrise over Manhattan by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr

Hudson Yards on a foggy morning by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr

202010126 New York City Manhattan and East River by taigatrommelchen, trên Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston

20201119-17h22m12s-Edit by matthew macpherson, on Flickr 

20201119-17h11m59s-Edit by matthew macpherson, on Flickr











https://prnewswire2-a.akamaihd.net/p/1893751/sp/189375100/thumbnail/entry_id/1_8r0xf8lv/def_height/2700/def_width/2700/version/100011/type/1


----------



## redcode

*Baltimore*









Baltimore’s Inner Harbor by Eric Carver on 500px









Inner Harbor, Baltimore by Landscapers on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Aerial View of Dowtown Los Angeles by Chinkee Biel Torres on 500px

The LA skyline from Kenneth Hahn Park. by pwright2007, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Camden and Philadelphia. #skylines by Buz Murdock Geotag, trên Flickr


Philadelphia by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston by Harry Lipson III, trên Flickr

Boston Skyline form Boston Harbor by Jackson Myers, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Portland*

Portlandia by Richard Mouser, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Skyline by Benjamin Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Yellow Brick AVR by Ben Sutton, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

R5SS2783_DxO by Sergio Solanes, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


IMG_0082 by Wilhelm Guggisberg, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco high-rises at blue hour by Scott, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*

“Fire-in-the-sky” morning by Joseph Escribano, trên Flickr

Five Eyes by Pat Kavanagh, trên Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey *

*Panoramic skyline*













*Downtown skyline











Credits: Daniel Escobedo*


----------



## Yellow Fever

columbus, ohio 

3rd street into downtown by Craig Brown, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

rise up by robert zawaski, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Days at Kerry Park by Richard Mouser, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

3N9A2111[pano] by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DSC_0310 by Boris T, trên Flickr

Toronto Skyline at Tommy Thompson by Guy Lederfein, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Raleigh, NC*

Raleigh Cityscape From Dix Park by Joseph, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Canoeing with a view by Veit, trên Flickr

davidson-04572 by litespeed2k, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Houston Skyline by Henry Chavez, trên Flickr









Downtown Houston by P.J. Ziegler on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

*Raleigh NC*


Raleigh by Joseph, on Flickr


Raleigh Cityscape From Dix Park by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

redcode said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> Toronto Skyline at Tommy Thompson by Guy Lederfein, trên Flickr


CIBC Square is Dope.


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

The Magestic Mexican Capital
Photo Credits: NormalMexicanGuy (youtube channel screenshots)

Reforma-Condesa Skyline 








Historic Downtown 








San Angel (South Mexico City)








Bosques and Polanco 








Coyoacan-Insurgentes 








World Trade Center-Insurgentes


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston Logan Landing with Skyline by Jackson Myers, trên Flickr

Boston by Harry Lipson III, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

COVID-19 Testing Site At Dodger Stadium in Los Angeles by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr

3N9A0889s by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

3N9A9292[pano] by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr

3N9A9022[pano] by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*

View from the Jackson Street Bridge, Black Friday 2020 by Marc Merlin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Skyline at Sunset - San Francisco by Tony Wasserman, trên Flickr

Moon over San Francisco by Ronald Bruning-Miles, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manhattan*

Lower Manhattan by Eivind Oskarson, trên Flickr

Sunset view from Google&#x27;s office in Chelsea, NY. by Nguyên Nguyễn Kỷ, trên Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by Lee Chu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saint Paul*

Covington Inn by Mike Plucker, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Lower Manhattan


Your second picture is Midtown Manhattan!


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> Your second picture is Midtown Manhattan!


I added it later and forgot to change the caption.


----------



## redcode

*SF*









SF_TwilightSkyline_*201128-1 by Terry Dudley on 500px

Soma Sunset by Reiner Mim, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Full moon rising on the skyline by luvsd, trên Flickr









Seattle Sunrise by davidsharpephotography on 500px

Over Seattle Rainier Lenticular Sunset by Mike Reid, trên Flickr

Seattle by Andrew Thomas, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Urban view by Harry Luo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Norfolk*









Waterside Skyline - Norfolk, VA by Catherine Johnson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Jose*









Downtown by Think_Different Images on 500px


----------



## aliali78

new york, chicago, san francisco.


----------



## lovecities888

aliali78 said:


> new york, chicago, san francisco.


My 5 tiers for skylines by cities in North America:
Tier 1: New York
Tier 2: Chicago, Toronto
Tier 3: Panama City, San Francisco, Vancouver,
Tier 4: Seattle, Miami,
Tier 5: LA, Atlanta, Calgary, Philadelphia.


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

NH0A8847[pano] by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr

Charlotte NC by Michael Quetti, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *San Jose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown by Think_Different Images on 500px


The worst skyline for a big city in the US.


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta towards Downtown:

Atlanta - GTRI Parking Deck by Gage Thompson, on Flickr

Towards Midtown:

Atlanta Skyline by Gage Thompson, on Flickr

The Walking Dead Shot:

Jackson Street Bridge by Gage Thompson, on Flickr

Piedmont Park:

Piedmont Park - Midtown Reflection by Gage Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Skylinelover23

Tier 1A: New York 
Tier 1: Chicago 
Tier 2: Toronto and Panama city 
Tier 3: San Francisco and Vancouver
Tier 4: Seattle, Philadelphia and Miami
Tier 5: Atlanta, Houston, Calgary and Pittsburgh


----------



## redcode

*NYC*


Pier 26 Sunset by Unlimited, trên Flickr

Where&#x27;s That Confounded Bridge by street level, trên Flickr

New York City: Waterline Square beside the Hudson River by Graham Hart, trên Flickr

Falling into Winter..December 2020 by Danny Daly, trên Flickr

October 2020 by Greg Pace, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego Sunrise by Kevin D. Haley, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Portland*

Skyline Views from Portland&#x27;s Pittock Mansion by Johnny, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Louisville*

Louisville KY Skyline Re-edit by Enrique, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
DSC_0314 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


20190720-05h05m57s-Edit by matthew macpherson, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dallas* by @Manitopiaaa


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Black &amp; Gold skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline by Amiya Gupta, trên Flickr

Seattles Holiday Skyline by Mike Reid, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Gowtham City by Ekaansh Agrawal on 500px









LA Nightscape by Lena on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Boston by Mozes William on 500px









Evening Boston Skyline by John Ames on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Night View from Grand Park Chicago by Anthony Hicks III, trên Flickr









Chicago_003 by Rijo Jacob Robin on 500px









Chicago Skyline by James Thonippara on 500px


----------



## Skylinelover23

In my opinion,Even though toronto is building more stuff, the Chicago projects are making its 2nd place lead grow more


----------



## redcode

*Baltimore*

Baltimore Skyline by Hunter Mayo, trên Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

lovecities888 said:


> NYC easily surpass it.


My comment was in response to a post about even though Toronto is adding more buildings the ones Chicago has added are of a higher quality and increased it's 2nd place lead.

However, there are many out there that prefer the Chicago skyline to New York's as well.

I personally prefer New York but it definitely isn't on the same level of organization and lacks a similar regality that Chicago projects. New York's magic is to overwhelm with volume and wow with scale.

Their histories explain the difference in the cityscapes/skylines. After completing the 302' Masonic Temple when New York couldn't build above 12 stories due to construction limitations Chicago enacted height restrictions in 1893 that weren't removed until the 1960's. That left New York unopposed to build all those skyscrapers and push heights to new territory. Chicago was 5 years ahead of New York with structural engineering and construction technology when it pulled out of the skyscraper race. Marina City in 1963 was the first high-rise residential development in the downtown. If New York would have stood still only allowing 15 story buildings until 1960 while Chicago remained on its trajectory during it's population explosion by building high-rises for immigrants and commercial skyscrapers you would see the pendulum in the other direction.


----------



## Joakim3

cubsfan said:


> My comment was in response to a post about even though Toronto is adding more buildings the ones Chicago has added are of a higher quality and increased it's 2nd place lead.
> 
> However, there are many out there that prefer the Chicago skyline to New York's as well.
> 
> I personally prefer New York but it definitely isn't on the same level of organization and lacks a similar regality that Chicago projects. New York's magic is to overwhelm with volume and wow with scale.
> 
> Their histories explain the difference in the cityscapes/skylines. After completing the 302' Masonic Temple when New York couldn't build above 12 stories due to construction limitations Chicago enacted height restrictions in 1893 that weren't removed until the 1960's. That left New York unopposed to build all those skyscrapers and push heights to new territory. Chicago was 5 years ahead of New York with structural engineering and construction technology when it pulled out of the skyscraper race. Marina City in 1963 was the first high-rise residential development in the downtown. If New York would have stood still only allowing 15 story buildings until 1960 while Chicago remained on its trajectory during it's population explosion by building high-rises for immigrants and commercial skyscrapers you would see the pendulum in the other direction.


This

NYC wows you by simply assaulting your senses with sheer volume and size.

Chicago, while not lacking in either, is just significantly better laid out and has a level of grace/regality that makes it the substantially prettier skylines imho.


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey*
*
*
*Downtown skyline:*










*San Pedro skyline:*










Credits: Rascacielos y skylines de México facebook


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey

Cactus in front ,.. the city in the middle ... and the mountains at the bottom 💚*










Credits: Mario Villanueva


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Seattle Skyline from Queen Anne Hill by Jim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston












https://d2787ndpv5cwhz.cloudfront.net/927eb17add82388e80ddcfd34e86bfbe63619482.jpg


















Landscape | photography







www.andrewhorowitzphoto.com


----------



## elliot

*Toronto

The many layers west of downtown (CityPlace, Garrison Point, Humber Bay and Mississauga)*








Logan

*The financial district shot by an UrbanToronto forum member… not sure if he/she was also piloting the plane.*








PWM


----------



## A Chicagoan

elliot said:


> not sure if he/she was also piloting the plane.


I sure hope not!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Las Vegas:*








From McCarran Airport website


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle From Rizal by Mike Reid, trên Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Acapulco - México*

Credits: Miguel Kurz


----------



## Poncho Gro

*PUERTO PEÑASCO / ROCKY POINT - MÉXICO

















*

Credits: Visitpuertopenasco.com - Sonora goverment


----------



## ushahid

Toronto.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CIy4uUZgC_X/


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Approach by ancientlives, trên Flickr

Crisp Enough to be Cropped by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

Denver Rising by Dustin Jones, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline panorama from South Street Bridge by Philly SkyGuy, trên Flickr

Dawn&#x27;s First Light by Michael Hoffman, trên Flickr

830A0204R by Rob Bulmahn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Views of Vancouver from Spanish Banks by Timothy chow, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

SF Panorama by Dennis Stanworth, trên Flickr

My beautiful city by the bay. by Kannu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

20201210 R5 Kansas City 60 by James Scott S, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*









Autumnal Downtown Houston by Mac Elliott on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

CleveAM by Mark Matthews, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Upper East Side NYC


Sunrise, NYC by lotosleo, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*
Chicago! by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## Skylinelover23

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI8aITwFb3R/











__
http://instagr.am/p/CIn-moQBMBO/


----------



## KlausDiggy

redcode said:


> *Cleveland*
> 
> CleveAM by Mark Matthews, trên Flickr


Fun fact, they chose the center of Cleveland to represent Stuttgart in "The Avengers" 
but Stuttgart is one of the flattest cities in Germany in terms of high-rises. The city is currently building the 295 ft Porsche Tower as its tallest building and not even in the center but on the outskirts.


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

City Views by Prashanth Raghavan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego Harbor and Skyline by Denmark Vea, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Norfolk*

Norfolk Skyline by Kendall K. Ghir-Jammeur, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

KlausDiggy said:


> Fun fact, they chose the center of Cleveland to represent Stuttgart in "The Avengers"
> but Stuttgart is one of the flattest cities in Germany in terms of high-rises. The city is currently building the 295 ft Porsche Tower as its tallest building and not even in the center but on the outskirts.


You know what would've been cool? Since Avengers Endgame is set in 2023, it would've been an awesome touch if they inserted renders of the new NYC supertalls into the movie. Alas, movie directors usually have no clue about skyscraper construction...


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Moon Rising by LarryJH, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Philadelphia

DJI_0112-HDR-Edit.jpg by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia Sunrise along Parkside Avenue on 11/10/2020 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*









Houston Downtown Skyline - Buffalo Bayou Greens by Taha Raja on 500px









Houston Downtown Skyline - Buffalo Bayou Greens by Taha Raja on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Austin*









Austin Sunrise by Ray Hicks on 500px


----------



## isaidso

Montreal
Centre ville by jean-bernard vidal, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rosslyn, VA*

View of Rosslyn, VA from Georgetown, D.C. through the Potomac River during sunset. by Mehmet Toroglu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

2020-12-20 Snowshoeing (2) by Paul, trên Flickr









Boston Skyline by John Dukes on 500px


----------



## redcode

New Défense said:


> New York City, United States :





New Défense said:


> San Francisco, California - United States :


sources?


----------



## redcode

lovecities888 said:


> No sources= erase? Lol!


It’s no laughing matter. It is spelled out in the section rules that every photo must come with proper credit to the owner. This section is not private - it’s open to non-registered visitors - and we don’t want future legal troubles.


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*


Downtown by Kelly H., trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Treasure Island by Srinath Nandakumar, trên Flickr


----------



## bwhite

Baltimore from Patterson Park area.

After the Storm by Evan Faler, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *SF*
> 
> Treasure Island by Srinath Nandakumar, trên Flickr


Treasure Island is going to have huge developments into the future. It will take like 20+ years to finish everything.


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

20201220_180139 by Peyton Carter, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

201221_DSC_7146 by Jerry Friedman, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Charlotte*


0C6A4952_AuroraHDR2018-edit-1 by the_jif, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

I love the crown of "Bank of America Corporate Center"


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nashville:*
Nashville Skyline from Luke Lea Heights by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*
Western Global Airlines MD-11F by Ryan and Ana, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Columbus*









Columbus Ohio Skyline by Paul Williams on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*

20201225-A1020627.jpg by Ed Rudolph, trên Flickr

S.F. Love - Merry Xmas 2020 by Scott, trên Flickr

San Francisco December 2020 Skyline by Taggart Gorman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Manhattan Views - Brooklyn Bridge Park Pier 2 by Michael Benjamin, trên Flickr

Ever wonder what the view from Garret Mountain in Woodland Park, New Jersey looks like? Well, here you go. Lots of suburbs in the foreground while the Manhattan and Jersey City skylines hover in the distance. October 2020. by Andy Blair, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

Charlotte Panorama_Luminar4-edit-1 by the_jif, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boise*

Boise Skyline, Winter 2020 by Darwin Fan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









DJI_0358 by Kyle Yu on 500px

Views from Ella Bailey Park by luvsd, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline at Sunset by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr

Chicago Skyline at Night by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

Boston Custom House Clocktower by Atomic Aerials, on Flickr

Boston by me

IMG_5622 by
David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Out in the Breezes by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puebla, Mexico

La Angelópolis desde Los Fuertes by bcnmty, en Flickr*


----------



## Skylinelover23

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJT8290BLMt/


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego*


Balboa Park/San Diego Skyline Morning Colors by John Bahu, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

It may be squat compared to the other City by the Bay, but I'll always have a soft spot for Oakland, CA.









Mark Lilly


----------



## Taller Better

Tobogganing in Toronto! 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/km435t


----------



## isaidso

Busy spot.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

IMG_2554 by Konuz Ben Issa, on Flickr


----------



## Skylinelover23

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJXib3dDwiw/


----------



## Skylinelover23

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJY_BE7MbQX/

New York really is something else.


----------



## isaidso

Looking north from the St. Lawrence neighbourhood in downtown Toronto








Looking east to downtown Toronto from Mirvish Village








Looking northwest from the Portlands








Looking west to Humber Bay from downtown Toronto
Toronto by Zak Nuttall, on Flickr




__





St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour


and the concrete is BEING POURED right now! The thrill of the pumpcrete machine!




urbantoronto.ca








__





Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners


Taken a couple days ago




urbantoronto.ca









Toronto skyline







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*


View Across Hudson River From Brookfield Place by Shalom Stavsky, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Skyline Theater at the Long Center by Arie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

6th St Bridge arches, against Los Angeles Skyline by Sterling Davis, trên Flickr

Winter in Los Angeles by April Reppucci, trên Flickr


Baldwin Hills, California by Enrique Contreras, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Winter in Classic Black and Gold No. 2 by James Watt, trên Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

PIT. one of the most beautiful skylines in NA, kind of underrated, that location its amazing!


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

Twilight Moonset over San Francisco by Matt Walker, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

2 Years Later (Wallpaper Remix) by Narayanan Murali, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

Skyline from US-169 and MO-9 by Chris Stritzel, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Blue Hour San Francisco Skyline by David Abercrombie, trên Flickr

SF Skyline and Bay Bridge at dusk by David Abercrombie, trên Flickr

San Francisco by Raja Ramakrishnan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego &quot;Cold Moon&quot; by Brad Spiess, trên Flickr

San Diego Bay by Denmark Vea, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Grand Rapids*

Grand Rapids Skyline by Larry Hembroff, trên Flickr


----------



## MikeVegas

Minneapolis








Originally posted by TCMPLS


----------



## PsyLock

redcode said:


> *Charlotte*
> 
> Skyline from US-169 and MO-9 by Chris Stritzel, trên Flickr


I think this is Kansas City


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Last Toronto Sunset of 2020 by Robert Greb on 500px

2020 Last Sunset by Dale Roddick, trên Flickr









Humber Bay Shores by Lino Chetcuti on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Seattle Skyline by Prasad on 500px

Neowise Over Seattle by Chris Wilhelm, trên Flickr









Broken Symmetry by Kie S on 500px









Seattle Skyline on new years eve - II by Black Pearl on 500px









Seattle Skyline on new years eve - I by Black Pearl on 500px

Seattle From Above by spicypepper999, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

A Quieter Skate by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr

kmcchicago15oct07 by Kevin May, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Richmond, VA*

Downtown RVA &amp; NS Richmond Yard by William Crew, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toledo, OH*

River Front Toledo Ohio by Tim Husted, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Portland

Portlandia by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Low Fog Loitering at Embarcadero by Scott, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Solitude? by Peter, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Portland
> 
> Portlandia by Raul Cano, on Flickr


Portland looks fabulous. There's a warm elegance to it that I find missing in many other cities. Those sidewalks look very appealing.


----------



## Mansa Musa

I truly hope portland doesn't suffer the same social fate as seattle otherwise the west coast is doomed.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
2020-12-30 Lynn Woods (25) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown South, Vancouver

Winter In Vancouver by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco on New Year&#x27;s Eve by Eric Giordani, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sapphire City by Dale Roddick, trên Flickr









Toronto harbourfront by Bradley Taylor on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Take Flight by Nisah Cheatham, trên Flickr

Chicago Skyline - Sunset by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Century City Skyline by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr

During a Clear Sunset You Can See Forever by Michael Nyiri, trên Flickr


Mulholland East, .20/11 by John Sequeira, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Calgary Skyline by Rafael Pernia, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*

Ponce City Market by Jeff James, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Skyline by Timothy LaBranche, trên Flickr

2020-12-30_03-53-14 by Russ Reichard, trên Flickr









Pittsburgh Sunset by Tobi Dür on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

#philly and some #camden. #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, trên Flickr









Dawn of Philly-02 by Ruitao Zhang on 500px









Philadelphia night sight skyline-01 by Ruitao Zhang on 500px


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puebla City*









By: Eli Escobar


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto harbourfront by Bradley Taylor on 500px


This part of the waterfront is shaping up beautifully.


----------



## Jay

Toronto is really cool, I hope it gets a ~400 meter building someday soon


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> Toronto is really cool, I hope it gets a ~400 meter building someday soon


Toronto is an incredibly pragmatic place. The economics of high-rise construction dictate the upper limits of height. With land values increasing so do heights. Currently the upper limit seems to be 300-340m. In 5 years, 340-370m. Perhaps when the decade closes Toronto will see its first 400m+ proposal. When it happens, there won't be just one but a slew of them. 

It's exactly how things have unfolded the last 15 years. When Toronto saw it's firs super tall it didn't see 1, it saw 8 of them. 2 are under construction while 6 are at the proposal stage.


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *San Diego*
> 
> San Diego &quot;Cold Moon&quot; by Brad Spiess, trên Flickr
> 
> San Diego Bay by Denmark Vea, trên Flickr


Sad that San Diego has such a beautiful waterfront but a ugly skyline. Why did they have to build the airport so close to downtown in the first place? I don't get it.


----------



## DZH22

Boston from here








CITYSCAPES — 617 IMAGES BOSTON


Below are images of our cityscapes. If you see an image here that is not in our online SHOP and would like to purchase it, please send us a message via the CONTACT link above.




www.617images.com


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Twilight by J.X., trên Flickr

Squibb Park by Zack Yang, trên Flickr

Park at Sunset by J.X., trên Flickr









The 𝕾𝖚𝖓 Sets on Top of the 𝕭𝖚𝖗𝖓𝖎𝖓𝖌 Tower 2 by Izzy 𝕬𝖈𝖔𝖘𝖙𝖆 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boise*

Boise Skyline, Winter 2020 by Darwin Fan, trên Flickr


----------



## Skylinelover23

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJwmyjGBbAv/








Chicago's skyline is such a masterpiece. Simply beautiful


----------



## micrip

lovecities888 said:


> Sad that San Diego has such a beautiful waterfront but a ugly skyline. Why did they have to build the airport so close to downtown in the first place? I don't get it.


Most likely, lack of suitable land. It gets hilly and rocky pretty quickly away from the water. There are lots of cities with close-in airports that affect height. Boston a good example.


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*









Gotham city by Justin Hamra on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*









Detroit City Skyline by Adam Neff on 500px

Detroit Skyline by John Ryan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Las Vegas*









City Center by Stephen Morgan on 500px


----------



## ElViejoReino

*CDMX *Ciudad de México








@vidal.riv


----------



## cubsfan

redcode said:


> *Detroit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit City Skyline by Adam Neff on 500px


Detroit's history is quite sad and unbelievable for a major U.S. city. It should have been the equivalent of a Midwest Philadelphia with respect to population and skyline expanse.


----------



## ushahid

at one time Detroit was the second most prosperous city in NA.


----------



## ushahid

Toronto

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJtaZ5EDF0_/


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me

IMG_6122 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Burning blue by kedar datta, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Misc2 (26 of 26) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Two Yellow Nose Twos by Carlos Ferran, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

I wasn't aware of this until SF YIMBY reported it yesterday, but plans have been filed for Oakland, CA's next tallest building at 415 20th.









Rendering in the article, provided by Hines

It's only 622 ft., so won't exactly vault Oakland to the top of anyone's list on its own. But I think it will do wonders by creating a focal point for what's currently a pretty flat and stubby skyline. 

Perhaps even more relevant to this forum is the proposed public rooftop observation deck, which would provide an incredible vantage to take photos of San Francisco, miles nearer to the city than the current best vistas in the Oakland/Berkeley hills.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver, please ignore the dumb Audi

City in dark by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis skyline as seen from Camden by rapids_railfan, trên Flickr

Capitol Violence Billboard by Chad Davis, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

🇨🇦 Downtown Toronto by Dave Wong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Skyline.... by Bob, trên Flickr

NY dusk by John O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr









Purple Evening by Hemant Sharma on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Salt Lake City*

Salt Lake City Sunrise by Erik Holladay-McCann, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*









Chinook Rescue by Mark Pollon on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Honolulu*









Skyline Mirror Reflections by Phillip Espinasse on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Honoring COVID-19 Victims (Jan 19 2021) by James Watt, trên Flickr









Downtown Pittsburgh by P.J. Ziegler on 500px









Looking Down by P.J. Ziegler on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

*Austin*


Flying Into Austin...And the End of a Trip by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

MarshallKnight said:


> I wasn't aware of this until SF YIMBY reported it yesterday, but plans have been filed for Oakland, CA's next tallest building at 415 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering in the article, provided by Hines
> 
> It's only 622 ft., so won't exactly vault Oakland to the top of anyone's list on its own. But I think it will do wonders by creating a focal point for what's currently a pretty flat and stubby skyline.
> 
> Perhaps even more relevant to this forum is the proposed public rooftop observation deck, which would provide an incredible vantage to take photos of San Francisco, miles nearer to the city than the current best vistas in the Oakland/Berkeley hills.


Good, but wish it was even taller.


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*


The barge on the Schuylkill River by Brooke, trên Flickr









Blue Tone Philly by Ruitao Zhang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

CHARLOTTE,N.C. by michael jon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

Denver, Colorado by Michael Levine-Clark, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto
QEW by Marcanadian, on Flickr

QEW by Marcanadian, on Flickr

IMG_7124_Aerial view of Toronto_ST by Sergey Tishin, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

Chicago:








@barrybutler9 on Instagram:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKWTd98JHGG/


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline during Joe Biden&#x27;s Inauguration Day by Kelvinkccheng, trên Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline with the Dodger Stadium COVID-19 Vaccine Super Site by Kelvinkccheng, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yikes regarding COVID-19 vaccine super site. You know we're in crisis when we see things like this.


----------



## hkskyline

*Harrisburg, PA*

Harrisburg, PA Skyline by SouthCentralPA, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto in 1970.
she has come a long way.













Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Now, if those two buildings from Daniels would just pick up and leave... As disappointing as they are, those 4 residential blocks directly west of the Westin Harbour Castle are MUCH worse.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## archiphoto

Guadalajara, Mexico


Buildings density by archishooting, on Flickr


Atardecer desde piso 27 by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting Torre TITANIUM Guadalajara-1 by archishooting, on Flickr



Avances Torre HELIX y Torre NIBA - Guadalajara by archishooting, on Flickr


PUERTA DE HIERRO by archishooting, on Flickr


.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Los Angeles








*
















*@bay.photography*


----------



## lovecities888

ushahid said:


> Toronto in 1970.
> she has come a long way.
> View attachment 1012160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini
> 
> 
> Now, if those two buildings from Daniels would just pick up and leave... As disappointing as they are, those 4 residential blocks directly west of the Westin Harbour Castle are MUCH worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbantoronto.ca


That looks like a 1940s San Francisco.


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*

Detroit skyline by John Ryan, trên Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, NL

















*

_@manologalindo @daniel Escobedo _


----------



## redcode

*Portland*

PortlandScape by Brandon Olafsson, trên Flickr

Downtown Portland Skyline by Brandon Olafsson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nashville*









Nashville Tennessee. by Alain Garcia on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Miami*









Miami skyline after sunset by Mickey Kerbel on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline January 25, 2021 by Jim Parker, trên Flickr

Space Needle Sparkle by Jim Patterson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Go With the Flow by Jason Griffith, trên Flickr

Dallas Skyline by Sam Combs, trên Flickr

Wolf Moon over Dallas by Rob Shenk, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Downtown Austin Panorama by Dub G Photography, trên Flickr









Reflections by Kuki Bastos on 500px









Austin sunrise by Kuki Bastos on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC & Jersey City*









New York and New Jersey in a single frame by Aalekh Sinha on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto* 

Toronto from the docks by Stickwork-Steve, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Anchorage*

Downtown Anchorage by Traylor Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*








Toronto's Night by 红墙 无 on 500px.com


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Mexico City



























*

Credits: 1)Rascacielos y skylines de Mexico and 2)Cdmx en imágenes, facebook accounts


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Guadalajara*










credits: Rascacielos y skylines de México


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Tijuana - Baja California*










Credits: Rascacielos y skylines de México


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*

tampa from davis islands by bueller006, on Flickr

Tampa Skyline Go Bolts Blue by Matthew Paulson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

White by ancientlives, trên Flickr 

Prudential Plaza View by Carl J. Elitz, trên Flickr

Chicago Skyline - Sunset by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas night city skyline panorama with strip hotels and casinos by johnnytong3, trên Flickr

Las Vegas night city skyline panorama with strip hotels and casinos by johnnytong3, trên Flickr

Las Vegas night city skyline panorama with strip hotels and casinos by johnnytong3, trên Flickr

Las Vegas skyline cityscape at sunset by Johnny, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh at Night (Jan 29 2021) by James Watt, trên Flickr









Downtown Pittsburgh by P.J. Ziegler on 500px









Pittsburgh Skyline by Dominick J DeStasio on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Los Angeles 1/30/21 by jefferson Graham, trên Flickr









Wolf Moon by Ryan Torres on 500px

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline with Snow Capped Mountains by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco skyline from Twin Peaks by kate beale, trên Flickr

Another Day in the Office by Dennis Stanworth, trên Flickr









Sunrise from Pier 7 by Reno DiTullio on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Edgewater Park by Erik Drost, trên Flickr

Lakewood Park Sunrise by Erik Drost, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*


Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Newark*

Newark Skyline DSC08371 by Claus Holzapfel, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tampa:*
Super Bowl Skyline and the Lost Pearl Ship by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKuGCFvBfP4/


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


miami_012121_219 by Alex Hancook, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA

DTLA 1 by Moshe Ovadya, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

jetmty1 said:


> Monterrey


don't forget to credit the photos.


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle skyline by Jim Boyd, trên Flickr

-Seattle Sunset- -1-1742-21- by William (WiLL) Zayas Cruz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*









Calgary 2020 by Dermot O'Kane on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*









Charlotte skyline by Jenn Lutz on 500px

SKYLINE, CHARLOTTE,N.C. by michael jon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Oklahoma City*









Spot light from the sun. by Ron Lane on 500px


----------



## DZH22

Boston, from above Somerville












__ https://www.facebook.com/



From one of the new Seaport buildings (probably NEMA).










https://www.rentnemaboston.com/assets/uploads/transforms/images/boston/Amenities/66420/skyline-terrace-3_514ed2431b57202f573445908d01a63d.jpg


----------



## elliot

T.O.








67Cup


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline After a Winter Storm by Kelvinkccheng, trên Flickr

*Santa Monica*

Santa Monica Skyline by Kelvinkccheng, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

Day 31 - Denver Skyline from Black Bear by ImagesbyNicole, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Showers Expected by Andrew Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
SF Skyline and Bay Bridge at dusk by David Abercrombie, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Winter Lake Scenes by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr

chicago-skyline-1 by Joseph Murphy, trên Flickr

Chicago Skyline - Sunset by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Columbus*

Winter Sunrise in Columbus by Arthur Oleary, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Detroit








*
Downtown Detroit after sunset by Steve Pepple on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Lower Manhattan*









Moods of Manhattan- fiery sunset by Hemant Sharma on 500px









Manhattan at Dusk. by Rob Middleton on 500px

Twilight by J.X., trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Miami*









Miami: The Magic City by Edward Garcia on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Pier 62 at night by Rick Huff on 500px









Last Light of the Day by Roma Vo on 500px









Space Needle Sparkle by Jim Patterson on 500px

G2 Ocean being serviced at sunset (+2) by Peggy Reimchen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Downtown LA by Rory Clarke on 500px









Way Out West by D'Andre Newman on 500px









Twilight by Yasaman Ehteshami on 500px









Morning Haze by Andy Sun on 500px









LA skyline '20 by Levi Sigua on 500px

Los Angeles 2021 Skyline After a Winter Storm by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston at sunset by Harry Lipson III, trên Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY














*
@isidoroattie​


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego Blue Hour by Mark Thompson, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Seattle Skyline - February 3, 2021 by Jim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto* (in the distance)

Steel mills Skyway bridge and Toronto skyline view from Sam Lawrence Park by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## benp

*Buffalo*


LaSalle Park View by bpawlik, on Flickr

Prospect Park View by bpawlik, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Vancouver- NorthAmercas prettiest city


















__
http://instagr.am/p/CKSL3VMsXSQ/


----------



## lovecities888

ushahid said:


> Vancouver- NorthAmercas prettiest city
> View attachment 1052629
> 
> 
> View attachment 1052630
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKSL3VMsXSQ/


I agree. To me, Vancouver and San Francisco are the 2 prettiest cities in North America physically.


----------



## isaidso

Speaking of Vancouver here's a photo with the Senakw proposal super imposed. It was approved by the local Squamish First Nation back in December. So ignore the gold buildings as they're not built yet. That area of Kitsilano is prime land. 














Canadian City Proposals - Page 786 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 786- Canadian City Proposals Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis by Chad Davis, trên Flickr

DJI_0657 by Peter Stratmoen, trên Flickr

DJI_0634 by Peter Stratmoen, trên Flickr

DJI_0628 by Peter Stratmoen, trên Flickr

St. Paul at dusk by Tom Anderson, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Indy*


Indianapolis by cdmathias, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto - 2021 Winter by b.m.a.n., trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rosslyn*









Rosslyn Skyline by Hisham ElSheshtawy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Dallas Panorama by Samiul Saeef, trên Flickr


----------



## Skylinelover23

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLAhBoSFsgH/


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

5/52 Lamar by Oscar, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*









Denver CO by Francisco Pineda on 500px









Denver panorama by Tanner Smith on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Snow &#x3D; Bliss by Matt Csenge, trên Flickr

JBWR #9 by Keith Michael, trên Flickr

The view from Rego Park by SERIKCOHEN, trên Flickr

Morning Feb 4, 2021 by ShellyS, trên Flickr









Midtown Skyline by Hemant Sharma on 500px









M-N-Y-C by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*









Montreal by Pierre Maheux on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco by indien69, trên Flickr

SF Skyline - Christmas 2020 by KaddiSudhi, trên Flickr

San Francisco and Oakland by Corey C, trên Flickr









San Francisco Skyline by Chris Cook on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
The January Haze by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr
Looking Past the Ice by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seatttle*

Seattle Skyline by Gary Kirkpatrick, trên Flickr









West Seattle Water Taxi by davidsharpephotography on 500px


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *SF*
> 
> San Francisco by indien69, trên Flickr
> 
> San Francisco and Oakland by Corey C, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco Skyline by Chris Cook on 500px


It needs at least one more 1000+ ft tall building to make it just about a perfect skyline. Too bad it will never happen.


----------



## lovecities888

Miami
Downtown Miami_ by Asael Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

lovecities888 said:


> It needs at least one more 1000+ ft tall building to make it just about a perfect skyline. Too bad it will never happen.


I feel SFO needs more 700-800 ft buildings than another supertall


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Bathurst &amp; St Clair by Jack Landau, trên Flickr

Sunset and Dusk in Toronto by Jack Landau, trên Flickr

City and River by Landreville_, trên Flickr

Sunset and Dusk in Toronto II by Jack Landau, trên Flickr

Toronto, Winter Sunset by Brady Baker, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Piers Park, East Boston by Tyler Beyett, trên Flickr

Boston Downtown Glory by Tuhin Das, trên Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY







*
@maarcosky​


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


LIC by lotosleo, on Flickr


Long Island City by Edgar Omar, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

PsyLock said:


> I feel SFO needs more 700-800 ft buildings than another supertall


They were constructing 2 buildings that are over 900 ft tall and 600 ft tall but that project has since stalled because of ownership issues and the pandemic. Don't know if that project will ever get finished now. The tallest under construction now is like 400 ft. It is hard to get anything approved in SF that is 500 ft or higher.


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Sunnyside and beyond by Ricky Leong, trên Flickr









Skyline of Calgary at night by Eric Dale on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

Sea of Red by Michael Edwards, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Denver

Denver, 2021 by Jack Heald, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

74_of_365 by Jeff Shulkosky, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr

NJ_Side_NYC_Panorama-Edit.JPG by Justin Cardenas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago Winter 2021-36 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter 2021-33 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

FLIGHT: Air Canada B789 by Mark Brandon, on Flickr

FLIGHT: Air Canada B789 by Mark Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland, ME*

Snow_Day_February_2021_Convinced_Photography_Maine-14 by Liz Cantu Davenport, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Sunrise Aerial Panorama of Seattle Waterfront by Jim Patterson, on Flickr

Aerial Sunset Panorama in Seattle by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Golden Mountains of Sunset by Johnny, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise, ID*

Boise by stevesheriw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

River Valley Ice Fog II by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Magnolia walkabout by LunchWithaLens, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh from 31st St Bridge (Jan 29 2021) by James Watt, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Big 8 DTLA by Peter Buschmann, trên Flickr

Hiking in the Westside by Andrew Webb Curtis, trên Flickr

Hiking in the Westside by Andrew Webb Curtis, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*









Tuna Harbor by Josh Utley on 500px

Scenic San Diego by Andrew Webb Curtis, trên Flickr

Scenic San Diego by Andrew Webb Curtis, trên Flickr

Scenic San Diego by Andrew Webb Curtis, trên Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY














*
@maarcosky​


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

Charlotte North Carolina Skyline by Justin Cardenas, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Telegraph Hill - 011921 - 06 - View of Financial District by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

Downtown, Bush Street, San Francisco by sf624, on Flickr

Pine Street, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
Boston by Linda Grant, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal in Winter by Dominic Labbe, trên Flickr

DJI_0093 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, trên Flickr

Montreal_Skyline_Features_in_February_Series_06 by Foofoo MacShoe, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yonge and City by hugociss on 500px


I never realized how crooked Yonge Street is.


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey*

Area: San Pedro Garza García



















Credits: Daniel Escobedo


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey*





















Credits: Daniel Escobedo


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Panama City:*
Panama City Skyline by Wayne Parks, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Dallas skyline in energy saving mode by David Hak, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Pablo View of San Francisco by Steve Bonn, trên Flickr

Lines &amp; People by Ron W, trên Flickr









SF Skyline at Night by Chao Zhang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Buffalo*









Buffalo Concrete by hugociss on 500px









Niagara Buffalo Aerial by hugociss on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Downtown Pittsburgh by Brook Ward on 500px

o








Pittsburgh in Winter by John Dukes on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Sunset at the Wheel by Gerard Scheller on 500px









Morning Peace by Park Media on 500px









Seattle in a Fog by Dale Johnson on 500px


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey - Valle Oriente


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Uniform by ancientlives, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by James Fremont - Four Star Images, trên Flickr

Chicago Skyline as viewed from Lake Michigan by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Toronto,ON by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## Sun

Minneapolis
Grove Yard Under Minneapolis

by Jeff Comfort, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

Hazy Charlotte by Evan Van De Wal, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston skyline from the Fells 1 by Albert Lew, trên Flickr

Boston skyline from the Fells 2 by Albert Lew, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Samuel de Champlain Bridge into *Montréal* :

DJI_0076 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Boston skyline from the Fells 1 by Albert Lew, trên Flickr


I've been wanting to go to Middlesex Fells but I was afraid there might be a lot of snow this past weekend...


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Dodger stadium by StefaninLA on 500px









Griffith Observatory & LA Skyline @ Dawn. by Chamil on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Diego:*








San Diego Downtown Sunset Skyline by Yiming Lin on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Bayou View by brijonmang, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Portland:*
Downtown Portland #pdx #cityscape #skyline #simsshot by Shawnte Sims, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York Skyline Panorama by Ben Pearce, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Joshua Press, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Cleveland*


Edgewater Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago - Through Gate by Ben Conrad, on Flickr

18th Street Nights by Robby Gragg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

2021 - Vancouver - Sunrise - 1 of 3 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Eastlake and Portage Bay by Mike Reid, on Flickr

DJI_0291-HDR by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas skyline by stevesheriw, on Flickr

Trammell Crow Lake by stevesheriw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Calgary&#x27;s iconic Saddledome by Jan Mosimann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

MAM Stretches its Wings by John December, on Flickr

mke-2021-02-20 (274)A1 by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

DowntownTampa.jpg by Tero Tarkiainen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus *

Downtown Columbus Drone Shot by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY





















*
@isaac_jero @vidal.riv @maarcosky​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kansas City:*
44-Top100_2020 by Andrew Mather, on Flickr


----------



## PHofKS

NASHVILLE
In a Snowstorm







​


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

#philly #philadelphia #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, trên Flickr

Philadelphia Full Moon Set by Michael Hoffman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Không có tiêu đề by ReadyAimClick, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

2020-09-02 20.13.20-1 by Antonio Zurita, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
NYC skyline view from Liberty State park by Jose Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Pittsburgh City Skyline at Night - Panoramic by John Dukes on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Honolulu*









Rain in the Hills, Sunshine on the Shores by Warren Ishii on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Miami*

PORT OF MIAMI MIAMI FLORIDA (32) by Tony Cheray, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Orlando*









Colorful sunset above Lake Eola and city skyline in Orlando, Florida by Nick Fox on 500px

Lake Eola Park by Ty Weiss, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*









A winter sunset on Lake Erie by P.J. Ziegler on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*









Memorial Drive to Downtown by Ian Rutgers on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*









Sunset Port of San Fran by Justin Luo on 500px


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kEYKQM


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Ellis Island & Manhattan in the back by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px









Orange Morning by Arash on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Angie McMonigal Photography-0047 by Angie McMonigal, trên Flickr

Angie McMonigal Photography-0054 by Angie McMonigal, trên Flickr

Dusk downtown. by Brian Kay, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Miami panoramas &amp; architecture - ZEISS Distagon T* 15mm f/2.8 ZM, Leica SL2 &amp; M9 by MaxMedia Studios New York - @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

Miami panoramas &amp; architecture - ZEISS Distagon T* 15mm f/2.8 ZM, Leica SL2 &amp; M9 by MaxMedia Studios New York - @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin, TX*

IMG_9656-Pano by Tommy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles by Dan Rawe, on Flickr

Los Angeles by Dan Rawe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

DETROIT SUNRISE 013021 by mile27, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Antonio*

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Houston arctic blast 2021 by Arie, trên Flickr

Houston arctic blast 2021 by Arie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Good Morning Big D by Jason Griffith, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*St Paul*

20210223-DSC_0059.jpg by Bill Pohlmann, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Moon rise in Toronto, First full moon in lunar calendar 2021 by David Kim, trên Flickr

Rogers Centre and Gardiner Expressway by Phil Marion (187 million views), trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Moon rise in Toronto, First full moon in lunar calendar 2021 by David Kim, trên Flickr


Just realized, today is 1/15 in the lunar calendar!


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline as seen from ~30 miles away in Wilmington DE. by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Louisville *

Louisville Dusk by Abdul Sharif, on Flickr

Louisville Dusk by Abdul Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

City SC by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

Waterman Clara by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

4545 Laclede by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Camden, NJ*

Penns Landing Sunrise Pano by dweible1109, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Moon over downtown Cleveland (1 of 1) by Attila Banto, on Flickr

Cleveland-1-2 by Attila Banto, on Flickr

Cleveland-1 by Attila Banto, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
Photo 10-04-2019, 15 16 19 by karla sharratt, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Miami*

Moon over Miami. View of moon and Miami skyline from the Rickenbacker Causeway, Miami, Florida. by Diana Robinson, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*








Downtown by Gerard Scheller on 500px.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Suncouver

Shadow of the light by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That's a crazy photo. It looks like a fantasy image from a sci-fi movie. The stadium looks like a space ship.


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Take in the view from Seattle by Johnny, trên Flickr

Ferry Spotlight by David Swindler, trên Flickr

Downtown Seattle by Mike Reid, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Century City Skyline by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr

Griffith Observatory Trail Views by Christine Ho, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

SD Skyline by DM Photo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

SFskyline by Doug Donaldson, trên Flickr

San Francisco Pier 14 by Ronald Bruning-Miles, trên Flickr


SF Night M2P-2 by Thomas Rosencrantz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC *









Skyline view by Linmiao Xu on 500px

The Edge by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr









Morning of Manhattan by michael mao on 500px









Morning at the Manhattan by Arash on 500px

A Few Towers by street level, trên Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*GUADALAJARA
*









Ig Credits: _albertolpz_


----------



## redcode

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Cityscape by Kool Cats Photography over 15 Million Views, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Burnaby*

The Lions and the Burnaby skyline by Richard Lee, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati Sunset by Tan Yilmaz, trên Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey

First skyscraper and latest:


----------



## redcode

*Toledo*

Toledo City Skyline by J M, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline from Kerry Park by Harrison Walter, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Grey_Skyline_with_Wheel_in_February_Series_17 by Foofoo MacShoe, trên Flickr


----------



## ElViejoReino

*Toledo (USA)*

Toledo City Skyline by J M, trên Flickr

*Toledo (Spain)*








Bclever

Just to compare old and new skylines


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Sunrise over Manhattan by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

10RA1559 by Sean Sweeney, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York City*

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashville | Tennessee by Brian Domzalski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Orlando*

Lake Eola Park by Ty Weiss, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Spinner by Jill /Blue Moonbeam Studio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise, ID*

Depot View by James Edmondson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Raleigh, NC*

Untitled by Aaron J, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

Sunrise over Louisville by Jesse Wisdom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Spokane, WA*

DSCF4346 by Austin Morton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Cathedral Square Tiny Planet by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

Lake Freeway Interchange Tiny Planet by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

San Diego by night by johnfarle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Camden Waterfront Park Blue Hour 2.27.2021 by James Foy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

Out Of The City by CSX Railfan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Creative Rut Photo #1 by เฮลีนา่, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

another of *Philly*


Philadelphia - SEPTA Market Frankford Line by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

Shockoe Valley Sunset by Will Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toledo*

Downtown Toledo Pano by Someone Somewhere, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline from Camden by Philly SkyGuy, trên Flickr


----------



## ou2407

redcode said:


> *Chicago*
> 
> 
> 8R6A0160-HDR by Erik Wolf, trên Flickr


Lucky those who live in that neighborhood.


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

AR307618 by Marcus Beasley, trên Flickr

Like a histogram by Nob, trên Flickr

Sunset time by shin_nj, trên Flickr

Chrysler Building by shin_nj, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Wispy City by Dale Roddick, trên Flickr

City sunrise by Phil Marion (187 million views), trên Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

I wholeheartedly agree with this photographer; I can't wait for summer in Toronto!!! 










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/lz3w00


----------



## Hudson11

*Hartford*


Hartford by 320-ROC, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*









Calm before the storm by Abhishek Chandra on 500px


----------



## redcode

*St. Petersburg*

Sunset View at the St. Pete Pier by CityofStPete, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*









Denver Light Trail by Tanner Smith on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

IMG_4899 by Tom Dressel, trên Flickr









PNC Park and Downtown PGH by Andrew Dawson on 500px









Sister Bridges and Downtown PGH by Andrew Dawson on 500px









Pittsburgh Sunrise by Brook Ward on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*

SF Skyline and Bay Morning by Steve Shupe, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Fire by Alex De Rosso on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Chicago Skyline by John Dukes on 500px


8R6A0127-HDR by Erik Wolf, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Taller Better said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this photographer; I can't wait for summer in Toronto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/lz3w00


That's why I don't live there like a lot of my relatives do. I don't want to deal with the crappy winter and spring weather.


----------



## hkskyline

*Grand Rapids, MI*

Downtown Grand Rapids, MI by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Blue Bridge, Blue Hour by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton *

West Edmonton by Richard Bukowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *

Philadelphia Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta *

IMG_2129 by ESW Randolph, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa *

DJI_0973 by Wandering Olive Creation, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City *

KCS 4324 | Kansas City, MO by Antonio Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
SILENT NIGHT by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Honolulu:*








City Life... by Wm. House (William) on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Worcester, MA*

Just Another Worcester Scene by David Blazejewski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis by Brian Lenk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cincinnati*

The Queen City by Mark Serle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Miami *

Brickell Skyline, Miami by Artem Shestakov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *

DIR 1202 Cleveland, OH 3/6/20 by tylerjszabo2005, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Columbus *

P3_Ayten_Kara_S7 by Ayten Kara, on Flickr

P3_Ayten_Kara_S6 by Ayten Kara, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Austin*

IMG32 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr

IMG30 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Antonio*

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr

Droning Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco *

San Francisco Bay View by Lee, on Flickr

20210305_224330 by christeli_sf, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

UP #1111 and The Gateway Arch by tim_1522, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rochester, NY*

CSX 5473 - GE ES40DC - W809 by Jackson Glozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

Downtown Toledo Ohio Panorama by J M, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Trumpeter swans at sunset - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*









East Austin Sunrise by Sebastian Gnoolfo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*









Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, Cleveland by John Dukes on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*









Full moon over downtown San Diego by Javier Velez on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas Skyline (PB200774 cr corrected 3_result_1) by Claude T, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

IMG_4898 by Tom Dressel, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York City & Jersey*

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Wiley_Post_Park (8 of 18) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Akron, OH*

Nighttime Akron, OH 3/4/21 by richthomp1225, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

210307-N-FD244-002 by U.S. Pacific Fleet, on Flickr

Cruise terminal from the marina by Storo 10001, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kamloops, BC*

_07A0418.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr

_07A0406-Pano.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Des Moines*

Des Moines by garrity_j, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

hkskyline said:


> *Oklahoma City*
> 
> Wiley_Post_Park (8 of 18) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


OKC= one of the ugliest cities you will find in North America.


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Midtown Metropolis by Danny Daly, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

SF Waterfront by KenJet, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Denver:*








Colorado Skyline by Tanner Smith on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*








Boston Sunset by Matthew Adelman on 500px.com


----------



## JohnDee

Boston, pretty weak for that nice city. They should start over, bad skyline.
NY is still the top in the West. Chicago has been surpassed. So many towers going up every year in NY. 20-30 supertalls.. NO other town can compete now. 

Shows over folks, NY won. Nobody will be competing in this lifetime. Even though I hate the design decisions there, with their boxy spindly towers, the sheer height has won. Of course its still small fry compared to the future capitals of the world, all in Asia. They will probably have 1000 supertalls and 100 megatalls in the next century.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Grand Rapids:*
GR Blue Bridge 1 of 3 by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

That's great, but not what the thread's about.


----------



## hkskyline

*Kelowna, BC*

Westside Road Kelowna BC by supe2009, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary *

Heightened Grid by Clashmaker, on Flickr

IMG_20210308_175511 by Romi Dresser, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Biking on the San Francisco Bay Bridge-3 by Steve Shupe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Skyline de Montreal depuis l&#x27;Ile Notre-Dame by Ryder GILLESPIE, on Flickr

Pont de la concorde, désert... 2 by Ryder GILLESPIE, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Sunset Burn by Ryan Torres on 500px









Sunset City by Lukas Rodriguez on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Clybourn Avenue by James Fremont - Four Star Images, trên Flickr

Butler Field by Carl Elitz, trên Flickr









Chicago skyline. 2021 by Andrei Shpak on 500px

Snow Day I by Nisah Cheatham, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*

ATL Skyline from 17th Street by Wes Kurzen, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> Funnily enough, it used to be called "Best North American Skylines" but it got changed last year because of some argument over the purpose of this thread.


I like that they changed the word to "favorite" instead of best. Anyway, of course NYC has the best skyline in North America. But to me, if you are ranked 2-10, you are still very good to great.


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *LA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset Burn by Ryan Torres on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset City by Lukas Rodriguez on 500px


Comparing it to SF, Seattle, and Vancouver, LA has the worst skyline.


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Aquatic Park by Dennis Stanworth, trên Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY







*
@miguel_kurz​


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Foggy start to the day in the Don Valley by Phil Marion (187 million views), trên Flickr

GM9A1560 by Phil Marion (187 million views), trên Flickr

*Etobicoke*, with *Mississauga *in the background

Skyline, wide by Timothy Neesam, trên Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto sunset:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/m41f92


----------



## DZH22

Recent Boston by me, 3 pics from 3 different locations. (1.Woburn, 2.Arlington, 3.Waltham) Click in to view larger and see more in my photostream.

IMG_6931 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_6847 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_6878 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> *Etobicoke*, Toronto, with *Mississauga *in the background
> 
> Skyline, wide by Timothy Neesam, trên Flickr


That mini-cluster is about to get a lot bigger. Here it is looking in the opposite direction towards downtown Toronto. They've built about a quarter of it so far.














TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread - Page 166 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 166- TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread City Compilations



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*

30 Seconds in Riverwest by Randy Scherkenbach, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*St Louis*

Archrific by GatewayRail, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago Skyline from Groveland Park by Gram Henry Zavos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

B-1540 white Hainan 787-9 on final to 24R with downtown Toronto providing the back drop by Thomas Kim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*

Edmonton AB Canada Sunrise-2 by Keith Moore, trên Flickr


----------



## micrip

Baltimore. In the foreground is what is now Patterson Park. The British retreated from there during the War of 1812, when they realized they had lost the Battle of Fort McHenry. One of the few shots I have seen that shows almost the entire skyline. It's bigger than most people realize...


----------



## isaidso

That's a picturesque fresh angle of Baltimore we rarely see.


----------



## andegwa

*Boston*


































































Source, Source, Source, Source, Source, Source, Source, Source​


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

sun down in the city by robert zawaski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

210314 Montréal et le Fleuve Saint-Laurent -3390 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210314 Vue sur la Ville de Montréal et le Fleuve Saint-Laurent -3321 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Morning Light Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr

Older Timers Cabin Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salt Lake City*

SLC Skyline by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Skyline Morning Sunrise by Tony Webster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Antonio*

San Antonio Skyline by Raul Medina III, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

120 Seconds on the Pier by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

300 Second Skyline by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Heart of the City by Kool Cats Photography over 15 Million Views, on Flickr

Reflection on the Lake by Kool Cats Photography over 15 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

DSCF9630 by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Rotted Dock and SF Skyline by Steve Shupe, on Flickr

Albany Beach-2 by Steve Shupe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*
Los Skyline by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

hkskyline said:


> *Salt Lake City*
> 
> SLC Skyline by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


Very nice, but I have always been partial to the sort of skyline behind it!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Humber Bay Shores by W J, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Valle Oriente district - Monterrey


----------



## jetmty1

Here in Monterrey , people is in love with this texan city, tower of the americas was my first "skyscrapery" I saw and went up in person as a kid it was amazing. in mty at that timethe tallest building was 70 mts..and from the 60´s so for me S.A was a true high skyline...



hkskyline said:


> *San Antonio*
> 
> San Antonio Skyline by Raul Medina III, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Portland*


Orange Line at Clinton/SE 12th by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*MEXICO CITY


























Credits IG: Victor G Armas *


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Raleigh:*
The Dillon by The Dillon, on Flickr
The Dillon by The Dillon, on Flickr
The Dillon by The Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
IMG_6247 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey*










Credits: Torre Luzia webpage.


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Guadalajara*










Credits: Rascacielos y skylines de México webpage


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas in the Snow by James Arnett, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Purple Haze in Omaha by James Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Bridge Trio by Will Rasmussen, on Flickr

Sunrise Arch by Jenn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

GFX 100s trial shots by Tim Durkan, on Flickr

GFX 100s Trial run photos by Tim Durkan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland Downtown (1 of 1) by Attila Banto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Untitled by andres nino, on Flickr

DSC01601 by Laszlo Csibrany, on Flickr

GP__2390 by Laszlo Csibrany, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

^^^Amazing first shot of Charlotte above! Actually resembles quite the city from there. I can't say the same for street level...

Boston by me, from Brookline

IMG_7042 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY







*
@osvaldo.cp​


----------



## DZH22

Chicago, just _slightly_ out of date 











https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/xTIcjr8egXjggxzwL71eezyJ1-4=/0x0:1594x1095/1400x1050/filters:focal(588x145:874x431):no_upscale()/cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/69012852/STEINBERG_032421_02.7.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

3-24-21 (53) by BartShore, on Flickr

3-24-21 (34) by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

305 Stevens Drive West Vancouver-56 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DSCF3619 by Milan Ilnyckyj, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa & Gatineau*

Photo_6553750_DJI_150_jpg_4015859_0_2021325114826_photo_original by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

3:25 - 6 by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Xander said:


> That's great news... but personally, I'm not sure what it is, the Miami skyline really does nothing for me, I feel like I'm missing something. I think #3 is Los Angeles myself (never seems to get the mentions it deserves), though I also think San Francisco, Seattle or even Philadelphia could argue their cases. Just my opinions though of course.


Just my opinion, but Miami's skyline is more impressive than LA's. It is more dense. Philadelphia's skyline just doesn't do it for me. I would put SF at #3, Seattle at #4, Miami at #5, and LA at #6 for the US. I think both Seattle and Miami will surpass SF's skyline in the next few years in terms of impressiveness.


----------



## Xander

lovecities888 said:


> Just my opinion, but Miami's skyline is more impressive than LA's. It is more dense. Philadelphia's skyline just doesn't do it for me. I would put SF at #3, Seattle at #4, Miami at #5, and LA at #6 for the US. I think both Seattle and Miami will surpass SF's skyline in the next few years in terms of impressiveness.


Yeah fair enough, all opinions of course. I think it's the mass of condos that doesn't excite me. Somehow the result of that doesn't evoke the hustle and bustle of the big city in the same way that other US skylines do. It was looking at pictures of US skylines in the '90s that got me excited by skyscrapers and skylines in the first place and I'll always have a soft spot for those cities that gave me that feeling. Not to needlesly push the LA angle, but I do sense that it's a city people like to put down a bit. I think the LA skyline is far from amazing, but better than a lot of people seem to give credit.


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*
A Skyline View by Mike L Washington, on Flickr


Hanover Street Bridge by Evan Faler, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Phoenix:*
Phoenix Skyline Moon by Daniel Alpert, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto




__





Toronto skyline







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Untitled by Embark! Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Embark! Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

DJI_0964-HDR.jpg by Droneshot, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

Buffalo NY by Mitchell Yager, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Raleigh, NC*

Eastbound Piedmont by Joseph, on Flickr

Expanding Raleigh Skyline by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashville Flood in 2021 Downtown by Brian Copeland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New Haven, CT*

New Haven CT. by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_6524 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

isaidso said:


> CDMX and Panama City have more, Monterrey has fewer. It made me curious.
> 
> 
> Top 10 Metros by Buildings 150m+
> 
> New York 320
> Chicago 130
> Toronto 79
> Miami 71
> Panama City 70
> Houston 36
> *Mexico City*, Los Angeles 27
> San Francisco 26
> Seattle 23


Mexico City currently has 27 counting the topped out constructions. 
Monterrey currenlty has 15 towers over 150mts.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> CDMX and Panama City have more, Monterrey has fewer. It made me curious.
> 
> 
> Top 10 Metros by Buildings 150m+
> 
> New York 320
> Chicago 130
> Toronto 79
> Miami 71
> Panama City 70
> Houston 36
> Los Angeles 27
> Mexico City, San Francisco 26
> Seattle 23


Boston 23 topped out, 22 of which are completed and the 23rd about to be. Then 2 more out of the ground and growing so it's going to briefly pass Seattle with 25 over 150m by the end of this year. I suspect that won't last but for now Boston is hanging out around 10th place.


----------



## isaidso

BrickellResidence said:


> Mexico City currently has 27 counting the topped out constructions.
> Monterrey currenlty has 15 towers over 150mts.





DZH22 said:


> Boston 23 topped out, 22 of which are completed and the 23rd about to be. Then 2 more out of the ground and growing so it's going to briefly pass Seattle with 25 over 150m by the end of this year. I suspect that won't last but for now Boston is hanging out around 10th place.


OK. I used SSP and 'official height' instead of 'roof height' or 'pinnacle height'. Based on the specific criteria one chooses it will alter the total it spits out.

Boston and Seattle are neck and neck and the list will change. Based on U/C I suspect both will be out of the Top 10 in about 2 years. Vancouver will bounce them. Mexico City will continue to climb and hold down 6th in the not too distant future. Using 'official height again but expanding it to include U/C one gets the following. 


Metros by Buildings 150m+ (Built + U/C)

1. New York 350
2. Chicago 137
3. Toronto 127
4. Miami 83
5. Panama City 72
6. Houston 38
7. Los Angeles, Mexico City 35
9. San Francisco 29
10. Boston, Vancouver 25
12. Seattle 23
13. Dallas 21
14. Calgary 20
15. Atlanta 19
16. Las Vegas, Montreal, Philadelphia 17
19. Minneapolis, Pittsburgh 11
21. Austin 10


----------



## Nouvellecosse

That list really surprised me. It goes to show much much can happen over just a decade if you're not paying attention. I had no idea Miami was anywhere near that high. If someone asked me to guess i'd have said 45. Maybe 50 if i'm being generous. Same with Panama. In fact, when I first started the forum I didn't even know it had a skyline, or at least one with actual skyscrapers. I also wouldn't have guessed Vancouver had surpassed Seattle since when I joined no building had a roof height of 150m.


----------



## isaidso

Panama City was a revelation when I joined SSC while Miami's figure bumps up considerably due to a considerable number of tall condos in Sunny Isles. It's just up the coast from Miami Beach. Vancouver's big jump is due to tall buildings now being built beyond the downtown peninsula. Alot of it is in Burnaby although Surrey, New Westminster, and Coquitlam are beginning to do the same.

Toronto set to close the considerable 150m+ gap with Chicago in just 3-4 years is astonishing. Chicago currently has 65% more 150m+ buildings (51 more buildings) but by 2024 Toronto may already be ahead. That's a huge amount to make up in such a short period of time.

Another interesting trend has been the relative size of Toronto's skyline vs New York's. When I joined SSC, New York had about 10 times more 150m+ buildings. Currently, New York has about 4 times as many. When the current inventory U/C top out New York will have 2.76 times as many. New York's skyline is still massively bigger but unlike 14 years ago Toronto's skyline no longer looks puny next to it.


----------



## DZH22

Detroit











https://arc-anglerfish-arc2-prod-bostonglobe.s3.amazonaws.com/public/KRB6PSTGWQI6JIVTLWPEL7P4NU.jpg


----------



## jetmty1

isaidso said:


> OK. I used SSP and 'official height' instead of 'roof height' or 'pinnacle height'. Based on the specific criteria one chooses it will alter the total it spits out.
> 
> Boston and Seattle are neck and neck and the list will change. Based on U/C I suspect both will be out of the Top 10 in about 2 years. Vancouver will bounce them. Mexico City will continue to climb and hold down 6th in the not too distant future. Using 'official height again but expanding it to include U/C one gets the following.
> 
> 
> Metros by Buildings 150m+ (Built + U/C)
> 
> 1. New York 350
> 2. Chicago 137
> 3. Toronto 127
> 4. Miami 83
> 5. Panama City 72
> 6. Houston 38
> 7. Los Angeles, Mexico City 35
> 9. San Francisco 29
> 10. Boston, Vancouver 25
> 12. Seattle 23
> 13. Dallas 21
> 14. Calgary 20
> 15. Atlanta 19
> 16. Las Vegas, Montreal, Philadelphia 17
> 19. Minneapolis, Pittsburgh 11
> 21. Austin 10


Monterrey has 15 + 3 UC,+ 1 prep.


----------



## isaidso

jetmty1 said:


> Monterrey has 15 + 3 UC,+ 1 prep.


Someone needs to update the SSP database.


----------



## ..Polkator..

isaidso said:


> Someone needs to update the SSP database.


Except for a couple of buildings I can think of - LaLo and Sohl, both in the prep stage - the Monterrey Metro is fairly updated on SSP, specially those buildings that are +150. Perhaps you forgot to include San Pedro Garza Garcia?


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary *

A walk downtown - View from McHugh Bluff by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Downtown/Midtown Atlanta on the left, Buckhead on the right:

Atlanta skyline(s) by Hudson Dean, on Flickr

Some of Atlanta from 






















Midtown is getting quite dense:


----------



## citysquared

Nouvellecosse said:


> That list really surprised me. It goes to show much much can happen over just a decade if you're not paying attention. I had no idea Miami was anywhere near that high. If someone asked me to guess i'd have said 45. Maybe 50 if i'm being generous. Same with Panama. In fact, when I first started the forum I didn't even know it had a skyline, or at least one with actual skyscrapers. I also wouldn't have guessed Vancouver had surpassed Seattle since when I joined no building had a roof height of 150m.


Strange that Miami doesn't appear to have an active thread under City/Metro Compilations?


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr

Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Black and white Dallas by Enrique Lares, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oakland, CA*

Oakland Skyline Dawn by David Abercrombie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

Skyline of Buffalo, New York State by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

537 Eastcot Road West Vancouver-87 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Sorry for offtopic

Mixed with European Skylines (Built + U/C) based on my own data from this forum.



isaidso said:


> Metros by Buildings 150m+ (Built + U/C)
> 
> 1. New York 350
> 2. Chicago 137
> 3. Toronto 127
> 4. *Moscow, Istanbul* 96
> 6. Miami 83
> 7. Panama City 72
> 8. *London* 43
> 9. Houston 38
> 10. Los Angeles, Mexico City 35
> 12. San Francisco 29
> 13. *Ankara* 28
> 14. Boston, Vancouver 25
> 16. Seattle, *Paris* 23
> 18. Dallas 21
> 19. Calgary, *Frankfurt* 20
> 21. Atlanta 19
> 22. Las Vegas, Montreal, Philadelphia 17
> 25. *Warsaw* 12
> 26. Minneapolis, Pittsburgh 11
> 28. Austin, *Izmir, Baku* 10


----------



## isaidso

Yes, but interesting nonetheless. The list is a third European but only 3 from the EU!


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puebla City, MX







*
By: @kremty


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> CDMX and Panama City have more, Monterrey has fewer. It made me curious.
> 
> 
> Top 10 Metros by Buildings 150m+
> 
> New York 320
> Chicago 130
> Toronto 79
> Miami 71
> Panama City 70
> Houston 36
> Los Angeles 27
> Mexico City, San Francisco 26
> Seattle 23


I go by 400 ft or higher. But, that is me.


----------



## lovecities888

If you go by 400 ft or taller, the top 10 cities would be:
1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto 
4. Miami
5. Panama City
6. San Francisco
7. Houston
8. Los Angeles
9. Seattle
10. Atlanta


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> I go by 400 ft or higher. But, that is me.


I typically use 100m (328ft) as buildings in the 100-150m range definitely have an impact in a skyline. Of note, it's now a dead heat between Chicago and Toronto. Toronto will move ahead in a few weeks. The table is for completed buildings and 'official height'. The places used to tabulate totals are listed at the bottom.


Top 20 Metros by Buildings 100m+

1. New York City 866
2. Chicago, Toronto 338
4. Panama City 207
5. Miami 183
6. Mexico City 165
7. Vancouver 110
8. Houston 107
9. San Francisco 103
10. Los Angeles 86

11. Atlanta 85
12. Calgary 77
13. Seattle 75
14. Boston 68
15. Montreal 64
16. Philadelphia 59
17. Dallas 58
18. Las Vegas 52
19. Denver 39
20. Minneapolis 38


Chicago:  Chicago, Itasca, Oakbrook Terrace
Mexico City: Mexico City, Huixquilucan, Naucalpan
Toronto: Toronto, Mississauga, Vaughan, Markham, Hamilton
Vancouver: Vancouver, Burnaby, Surrey, Coquitlam, Delta, New Westminster
San Francisco:  San Francisco, Oakland
Atlanta: Atlanta, Sandy Springs, Vinings, Dunwoody
Seattle:  Seattle, Bellevue, Tacoma
Boston: Boston, Cambridge, Everett, Providence
Philadelphia: Philadelphia, Camden, Wilmington
Denver: Denver, Greenwood Village
Dallas: Dallas, Fort Worth, Irving
Minneapolis: Minneapolis, St. Paul, Bloomington
Houston: Houston, Galveston, The Woodlands, Pasadena
Los Angeles: Los Angeles, Long Beach, Glendale, Burbank, El Segundo
Miami: Miami, Sunny Isles, Ft. Lauderdale, Hallandale Beach, Hollywood, Miami Beach, Riviera Beach, Aventura, Bal Harbour, Sunrise, West Palm Beach
New York City: New York, Fort Lee, Guttenberg, Jersey City, New Rochelle, Newark, North Bergen, West New York, Franklin Township, White Plains





__





Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com


SkyscraperPage's diagram system presents the world's tallest buildings to scale, all lined up in a row. Discover the world's skyscrapers right here.Skyscraper enthusiast website featuring buildings database, discussion forum and skyscraper diagrams.




skyscraperpage.com


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


Dallas Skyline From Love Field by David Swinney, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> I typically use 100m (328ft) as buildings in the 100-150m range definitely have an impact in a skyline.


To me, the most underrated skyline in North America is Calgary. It is quite impressive in photos.


----------



## lovecities888

Calgary
Calgary Skyline 2 by Mark Hees, on Flickr

Calgary Skyline Dusk by Jim Fulton, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

hkskyline said:


> *Oakland, CA*
> 
> Oakland Skyline Dawn by David Abercrombie, on Flickr


Just horrible that Oakland doesn't build taller buildings.


----------



## Hudson11

Isn't it an air traffic thing? Or do flight paths no go near downtown?


----------



## Hudson11

*Springfield MA*


CSO-4 Southbound in Springfield by Nick Hoyer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
2021-04-04 Deer Island - Boston Harbor (109) by Paul, on Flickr
2021-04-04 Deer Island - Boston Harbor (129) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago*

SYMPHONY IN GOLD by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Hudson11 said:


> Isn't it an air traffic thing? Or do flight paths no go near downtown?


I don't know. Downtown is not that close to the airport. So, they should be able to build taller buildings than 400 some feet.


----------



## Hudson11

*Austin*


Downtown Austin Panoramic by PrimaPix Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mexico City:*








Golden Sunset by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*








Moon Rising by Chris C on 500px.com


----------



## Carlos_018

Guadalajara







Credits: Charlie Marin


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Hawaiian Airlines A330-200 at MSP; Bloomington, MN by Nick Benson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis*

Amtrak Cardinal by Larry Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

NS 3228 | Kansas City, MO by Antonio Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*
DSC_8432 by BartShore, on Flickr

DSC_8430 by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Durham*


Lucky Strike ATC Skyline by Discover Durham, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Morning by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

RIP Hoa Binh Plaza by Molly Des Jardin, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

SAN PEDRO GARZA GARCIA, NL -MEXICO












































*Monterrey: Capital industrial de America latina*

SaveShare
Reply Quote 

60561 - 60580 of 60580 Posts
 Prev 

1
…
3027
3028
3029

View attachment 1325751

Remove formatting

BoldItalicUnderlineStrike-through

Text colorFont familyFont size

AttachmentInsert linkInsert imageGallery embedSmiliesInsert

AlignmentListInsert table

UndoRedo

DraftsToggle BB code


----------



## hkskyline

*New York (Downtown) & Jersey City*

Sunset cityscapes (panoramic) - New York City, Jersey City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

Denver skyline by Landon Verbrugge, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto taken from Upper Canada College
UCC is a prestigious private school for boys








Jasonzed's myDrone Activity of Toronto and Area


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

MONTERREY, MX.










By: _DanielEscobedo_


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Albany:*
IMG_4074 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4077 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4097 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Elsinaloense27. said:


> MONTERREY, MX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By: _DanielEscobedo_


Best skyline in Mexico.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cleveland:*
Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Nashville*








*Credit:Nashville Skyline | Nick White | Flickr
User:**Nick White | Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Austin*
















*Credit: Downtown Austin Panorama | A warm January sunset in Austin | Flickr and Austin Skyline | View of the Austin Skyline from the Boardwa… | Ani Sreeram | Flickr 
User: PrimaPix Visuals | Flickr and Ani Sreeram | Flickr *


----------



## Vilatic

*Dallas*








*Credit: Dallas! | pfcigor | Flickr 
User:* *pfcigor | Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Miami*
MiamiSkyLine-4159 by David De La Espriella, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

@Vilatic:








All Flickr Photos Must Use BB code to Embed // UPDATED...


This is the instruction of how to do it. Fail to follow this strict rule will result in the removal of your posts. Step 1. Click on the arrow Step 2. Highlite/Grab the HTML Step 3. Check the BB code and choose the photo size Step 4. Copy the BB code link/Highlite it...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY







*
@foto.f2​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*St. Paul:*
St. Paul Skyline by BP Gross Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

A Chicagoan said:


> @Vilatic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Flickr Photos Must Use BB code to Embed // UPDATED...
> 
> 
> This is the instruction of how to do it. Fail to follow this strict rule will result in the removal of your posts. Step 1. Click on the arrow Step 2. Highlite/Grab the HTML Step 3. Check the BB code and choose the photo size Step 4. Copy the BB code link/Highlite it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Thanks, I'll be sure to do this by now


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Skydeck Tour by SHYCityNXR, on Flickr

Skydeck Tour by SHYCityNXR, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Sailboats on SF Bay from Tiburon by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

JSC_8313 by Jeffrey Cardimen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, ON*

Dufferin Sunset by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Where I Meditated This Morning by Ruth Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Bellevue
downtown Bellevue, Seattle&#x27;s biggest suburb, on Lake Washington with the Cascade Mountains by Bruce Aleksander, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Orlando*
Orlando Tours by Sightseeing Supermarket, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Las Vegas*
2021-04-02_08-14-52 by IMHPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Atlanta
Atlanta City by Görkem Erbilgin, on Flickr*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Denver:*
Mile High City At Sunrise by CSX Railfan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
IMG_6984 by Phil, on Flickr









Boston Skyline by Jian Zou on 500px.com


----------



## Vilatic

*Tampa
Kennedy Bridge Pano by Myk McGrane, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Charlotte*
Charlotte by Peyton Carter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

The protector of Calgary&#x27;s skyline by Jan Mosimann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh_Drone_Final by Dan Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver's downtown south cluster

IMG_0663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> I think LA has really bucked this trend with massive re-urbanization, gentrification supported by the relatively rapid construction of high order transit (subway, LRT).


Agree. The Los Angeles CSA and the Greater Golden Horseshoe have a lot more in common than first meets the eye. They both have a central core that's fairly dense, both have tons of car centric sprawl fanning out for miles, both have multiple mini-downtown clusters scattered about the region, and both are intensifying and urbanizing in a similar way.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Francisco and Oakland:*
Oakland & San Francisco by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I don't think I've ever seen the Oakland and San Francisco skylines captured in one shot.


----------



## tigerboy

Chicago and Midtown Manhattan stand apart from every other skyline. Two behemoths.
For me Chicago marginally.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nashville:*
Nashville Skyline from Luke Lea Heights Scenic Overlook by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston, not my picture.











https://media.mlspin.com/photo.aspx?mls=72810962&n=20&w=1024&h=768


----------



## citysquared

isaidso said:


> The oil sands industry has cratered so lots of those office towers now sit empty. That said, I suspect Calgary will start building more skyscrapers even if their oil industry never recovers. Almost all of Calgary's tall buildings are office but they're starting to build condo towers.


Calgary has dreams of becoming a green energy superpower


isaidso said:


> Agree. The Los Angeles CSA and the Greater Golden Horseshoe have a lot more in common than first meets the eye. They both have a central core that's fairly dense, both have tons of car centric sprawl fanning out for miles, both have multiple mini-downtown clusters scattered about the region, and both are intensifying and urbanizing in a similar way.


And they both have Frank Gehry


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle by Jose Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Sunset Behind The Renaissance. Windsor, ON. by Paul Thibodeau, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> Calgary has dreams of becoming a green energy superpower


They certainly have alot of the ingredients necessary to built a dominant green energy sector. They have a young highly educated population who are ambitious, aspirational, and are less risk averse than elsewhere in Canada. Calgary has lots of large energy firms that could easily pivot in that direction. 

It's smart long term strategy to focus on that part of the tech sector. Play to your strengths, as they say.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Agree. The Los Angeles CSA and the Greater Golden Horseshoe have a lot more in common than first meets the eye. They both have a central core that's fairly dense, both have tons of car centric sprawl fanning out for miles, both have multiple mini-downtown clusters scattered about the region, and both are intensifying and urbanizing in a similar way.


It is a little like that in the SF Bay Area too except the multiple mini-downtown part. It is SF's very dense central core and a little dense in downtown Oakland but the rest is just sprawled out suburbs including San Jose. I know San Jose is urban but people call it a big suburban city. Its downtown isn't very impressive for a city that big.


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> It is a little like that in the SF Bay Area too except the multiple mini-downtown part. It is SF's very dense central core and a little dense in downtown Oakland but the rest is just sprawled out suburbs including San Jose. I know San Jose is urban but people call it a big suburban city. Its downtown isn't very impressive for a city that big.


The suburban lobby in the Bay Area is quite strong from what I've read. Their interests dictate urban planning policy and will likely limit the Bay Area to the 2 downtowns in has now.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> The suburban lobby in the Bay Area is quite strong from what I've read. Their interests dictate urban planning policy and will likely limit the Bay Area to the 2 downtowns in has now.


I live in the Bay Area and that is my observation through the years. Downtown SJ won't allow tall buildings cause they are right next to the airport. The tallest is like 300 ft. It is a shame but it is what it is.


----------



## lovecities888

lovecities888 said:


> I live in the Bay Area and that is my observation through the years. Downtown SJ won't allow tall buildings cause they are right next to the airport. Tallest is like 300 ft. It is a shame but it is what it is.


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*










A 250’ tall apartment building is about to break ground on the open green lot in the foreground of this image as well


----------



## Vilatic

*Cincinnati*
Crack! rooooAAARRR by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Milwaukee*
Milwaukee Sunset by Robert Gould, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Omaha*
Apr 8, 2021 - *Omaha, NE - XTi (11)** by Dale Gerdes, on Flickr
Omaha Nebraska by Philip Craft, on Flickr
Omaha Nebraska by Philip Craft, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Minneapolis
A night walking by the Guthrie 2 by Chris Lange, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Boise
Boise Skyline, Spring 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr
Evening Sun, Spring 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Portland
Cherry Trees Blooming in Portland by Calvin Hodgson, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Sacramento
Museum of Science and Curiosity by Dreyfuss Blackford, on Flickr
Museum of Science and Curiosity by Dreyfuss Blackford, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Phoenix*
Viewing Phoenix (City Center) from Above; Phoenix, Arizona by hogophotoNY, on Flickr


----------



## MKE-MSP-CHI

MILWAUKEE:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kSZ4NR


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kSXsdC


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kSX3JZ


----------



## MKE-MSP-CHI

DETROIT


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jQH84j


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Waterloo, Ontario:*








Rainbow Northdale Skyline by hugociss on 500px.com









Ivy Towns Evening by hugociss on 500px.com









King Street Waterloo by hugociss on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Edmonton:*
Edmonton Skyline from Blatchford by Kurayba, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mexico City:*








CDMX Skyline by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px.com









CDMX Skyline by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px.com









CDMX Skyline by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px.com









CDMX Skyline by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px.com









CDMX Skyline by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px.com


----------



## Vilatic

*Hollywood, FL
View South to Hollywood Beach Florida by Michael Bee, on Flickr
Hard Rock Guitar Hotel by Kev Cook, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Austin
IMG33 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr
IMG34 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Salt Lake City
Salt Lake City B_07815 by Mark Thompson, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Boston
IMG_7852 by David Z, on Flickr
IMG_7827 by David Z, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Baltimore
April 2021 Baltimore 30 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr
April 2021 Baltimore 32 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New Orleans:*
TMS_5512 by Mac Bruton, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Albuquerque *(Don't see this much :/)
*BNSF 528 West - ABQ by Aaron J. Border, on Flickr*


----------



## micrip

Vilatic said:


> *Baltimore
> April 2021 Baltimore 30 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr
> April 2021 Baltimore 32 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr*
> 414 Light St, in the first photo, was Emporis's number 10 of the top 10 buildings completed in 2018.


----------



## master-mata

*Guadalajara




























By: Capital Brokers*


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia, PA USA - Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Montréal by night by Richard Tétreault, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Không có tiêu đề by James Fremont - Four Star Images, trên Flickr

Chicago | St Regis by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago cityscape by Moshe Ovadya, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

April 21, 2021 (30) by BartShore, on Flickr

April 21, 2021 (43) by BartShore, on Flickr

April 21, 2021 (45) by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *

IMG_8053 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

^^^One more, that's my pic too

IMG_8054 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

dendenden said:


> Does it snow often in the part of Mexico?


Yes, all of northern Mexico snows often, but Chihuahua is the state where there is more snow.


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *

Headed to Old Toronto by rodrigj050, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas *

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr

Cotton Candy Skies by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *

Foggy Pittsburgh Sunrise by Dan Oshier Productions, on Flickr

Pittsburgh Sunrise by Dan Oshier Productions, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto skyline | Page 157 | UrbanToronto


----------



## isaidso

I've lived here for 20 years but have no idea where that is. Somewhere in Etobicoke, I guess?


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Morning Blues. by Himangshu Borah, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal_Skyline_from_Jacques-Cartier_Bridge by Foofoo MacShoe, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Edge by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

Midtown by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

Midtown by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> I've lived here for 20 years but have no idea where that is. Somewhere in Etobicoke, I guess?


Yes just across the Etobicoke border in Mississauga, around Dixie and Bloor. Those three stubby little highrises with the vertical white strips right in the centre of the picture are on the West Mall near Dundas W. and the 427.


----------



## Vilatic

*Sunny Isles Beach
_J6A9253 by Aliona Kriukova, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Omaha
Skyline Omaha Sunset by Philip Craft, on Flickr
Extra wide by ◀︎Electric Funeral▶︎, on Flickr
Skyline Omaha Sunset by Philip Craft, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Kansas City
Kansas City Skyline by Louis Gehring, on Flickr
NS 7528 / Kansas City, MO by Louisiana Rails, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Tulsa
Tulsa by jaster131, on Flickr
Tulsa by jaster131, on Flickr*


----------



## Hudson11

WPR Skyline 5 by Chaplain iMonk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg*

CN 7044 (GP9RM) &amp; CN 1419 (GMD1) by J.C Ferber, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis*

Indianapolis by John Whalen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

DSC02717 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

Honolulu Hawaii, 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr

Honolulu Hawaii, 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*








Gian Lorenzo Ferretti Photography/Getty Images


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*CANCÚN
















*

By _Antoniomzovilla_


----------



## -Corey-

Bellevue, WA


----------



## Hudson11

*Rochester NY*


Colorful Night by Bilal Rabah, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Portland*

Downtown Portland and Mt Hood from the West Hills by Brian, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Downtown Houston Skyline_2021_2 by Mabry Campbell, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline lit up from New Jersey by Philly SkyGuy, trên Flickr

Center City Philadelphia Skyline Sunset-3 by James Foy, trên Flickr

Philadelphia - Skyline as seen from Camden Waterfront by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco/Oakland:


Oakland-San Francisco by SPUR, on Flickr


Tank Hill, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


Lower Nob Hill, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


Downtown Oakland Blue Hour Dawn by David Abercrombie, on Flickr


Emeryville and Oakland with pink-bronze sky and bay by David Abercrombie, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Looking on from the west by Ricky Leong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh sky line by Shawn Yochum, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_7385 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_7364 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_7404 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## benp

*Buffalo*


Buffalo Skyline 1 by bpawlik, on Flickr


----------



## rafark

Mexico City 









By Daniel Cruz


----------



## Hudson11

*Queens NYC*


r_210428_024_beat0036_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_210501_291_beat0037_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton *

Downtown Skyline by Paula Kirman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *

Bell Harbor Marina, Seattle Waterfront by Patrick O&#x27;Brien, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Clayton, MO*

Up High by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

Up High by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Oklahoma City *

Slowly traveling north by Kool Cats Photography over 15 Million Views, on Flickr

The City Skyline by Kool Cats Photography over 15 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

Downtown highrise buildings; Ottawa River diversion / spillway channel near the Chaudiere dam; unopened foot / bike bridge; folks biking / walking on path by Will, on Flickr

*Hull, Quebec*

Downtown Hull highrise buildings by Will, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Trying to Peak Out by Brad Spiess, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*PUEBLA MX*










By: _dannychazari_


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








By me


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

DJI_0158 by xedlock, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*
Seattle Skyline from Kerry Park by Harrison Walter, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

hkskyline said:


> *San Diego*
> 
> Trying to Peak Out by Brad Spiess, on Flickr


If only San Diego and San Jose's skylines were much taller. Too bad both downtowns are next to the airport.


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

P4300083 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

North Coast Harbor by Erik Drost, on Flickr

North Coast Harbor by Erik Drost, on Flickr

North Coast Harbor by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

hkskyline said:


> *Cleveland*
> 
> North Coast Harbor by Erik Drost, on Flickr
> 
> North Coast Harbor by Erik Drost, on Flickr
> 
> North Coast Harbor by Erik Drost, on Flickr


There is really nothing in Cleveland.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*
Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

The new towers around Boston's North Station, from 5/3. It's too bad the buildings up front are so close to each other in height. The one with the blue/orange sign at the top was originally supposed to be 150' taller. Luckily the one U/C with the giant core will become the area's new peak and legitimize the whole neighborhood as a continuation of the main skyline.

IMG_8602 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_8599 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Minneapolis:*








Minneapolis Skyline by hyyliu on 500px.com


----------



## Vilatic

*Seattle*
Seattle by sanja.kadric, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Miami Beach*
First morning lights. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Austin*
Austin: Pfluger Pedestrian Bridge by zug55, on Flickr
Austin at sunset by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Houston*
The Town of Houston by soonerpa, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Portland, OR
Untitled by Jon Tobey, on Flickr*


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY*















@antonio.davila_dron​


----------



## isaidso

Poncho Gro said:


> Totally! looks a little bit rare.
> In our case it's a super plus this kind of costructions because in summer we have extreme temperatures about more than 105F / 40C, and as our city it's very industrial it's very attractive for some seniors managers who arrive here finding a place to live only for seasons.
> 
> hehe no, It is a mountain called "Cerro de las Mitras". It is very high.


Who doesn't like living next to water. And good to hear that's no volcano. Really beautiful setting, btw.


----------



## DZH22

Detroit











https://www.united.com/en-us/flights/media-em/ua/detroit.jpg


----------



## DZH22

Boston










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/boston/comments/n4b46d


----------



## Mansa Musa

DZH22 said:


> Detroit
> 
> View attachment 1483666
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.united.com/en-us/flights/media-em/ua/detroit.jpg


Still have faith in this city.


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

L1011029 by James Harbeck, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nashville:*
Nashville on the Cumberland River Night by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

Mansa Musa said:


> Still have faith in this city.


It's slowly going through a revival, love the progress!


----------



## Vilatic

*Atlanta







*
*User: Jane Nix (@janenixh) • Instagram photos and videos 
Credit: Jane Nix (@janenixh) • Instagram photos and videos *


----------



## Vilatic

*Tampa
Front Porch View from UofT Low Angle by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*St. Petersburg, FL
Coast Guard Patrols Tampa Bay by Coast Guard News, on Flickr
Coast Guard Patrols Tampa Bay by Coast Guard News, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Chicago
Games by ancientlives, on Flickr
Chicago and Oak Park by Aaron, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Philadelphia
Philadelphia - South street Bridge looking North by kyle ortiz, on Flickr
Philadelphia skyline. Rest in Peace Helmut Jahn by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr
#philadelphia. Something missing? by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr*


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

P5110581 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

MONTERREY


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*
Glorious Philadelphia Sunset by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Niagara Falls:*
Sleepless City by Joseph Butts, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Houston:*
Downtown Houston Skyline_2021_8 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*PUEBLA


















By: @lancer3200 *


----------



## Mansa Musa

Vilatic said:


> It's slowly going through a revival, love the progress!


I wonder if the state lawmakers didn't abandon the city for the burbs how much weight Detroit would be pulling by now? I'd imagine it would give Chicago (maybe even New York?) a run for its money. Shame racial tensions completely tore up a golden city.


----------



## cubsfan

Mansa Musa said:


> I wonder if the state lawmakers didn't abandon the city for the burbs how much weight Detroit would be pulling by now? *I'd imagine it would give Chicago (maybe even New York?) a run for its money.* Shame racial tensions completely tore up a golden city.


Rival Chicago and New York in what capacity? Detroit never offered anywhere near the level of traditional white collar careers in finance, law, marketing/advertising, accounting, insurance, publishing etc. It doesn't have the stocks/commodities markets, It's not a transportation hub like Chicago is with rail and O'hare being the largest/busiest airport for decades. It doesn't have globally elite universities and art schools, museums on the tier of NY and Chicago or other cultural institutions like having a leading theater scene, ballet and orchestra. Detroit doesn't have a robust tourism industry, it isn't an innovative foodie city that has world renowned restaurants and famous street food. It isn't a high-end shopping destination, It also lacks national prominence/influence in politics. The skyline would have never grown to any scale even remotely resembling Chicago let alone New York. Chicago and New York are extremely diversified economies while Detroit was and is a one industry town. 

At best Detroit could have grown into the Midwest Philadelphia. It's a shame it didn't.


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*ACAPULCO*


















By: _espectroide_


----------



## Mansa Musa

cubsfan said:


> Rival Chicago and New York in what capacity? Detroit never offered anywhere near the level of traditional white collar careers in finance, law, marketing/advertising, accounting, insurance, publishing etc. It doesn't have the stocks/commodities markets, It's not a transportation hub like Chicago is with rail and O'hare being the largest/busiest airport for decades. It doesn't have globally elite universities and art schools, museums on the tier of NY and Chicago or other cultural institutions like having a leading theater scene, ballet and orchestra. Detroit doesn't have a robust tourism industry, it isn't an innovative foodie city that has world renowned restaurants and famous street food. It isn't a high-end shopping destination, It also lacks national prominence/influence in politics. The skyline would have never grown to any scale even remotely resembling Chicago let alone New York. Chicago and New York are extremely diversified economies while Detroit was and is a one industry town.
> 
> At best Detroit could have grown into the Midwest Philadelphia. It's a shame it didn't.


And San Francisco was once a place for people who worked in lumber and commodities? Places evolve with time with proper leadership, I truly believe that Detroit's proximity to Canada could've made it a leader in trade, manufacturing and transportation. The city once housed nearly 2 million people in the 1960s, assuming a reasonable 1-2% growth a year till the turn of the century Detroit's population would've surpassed Chicago's and would be near 4 million people. You can argue about the metrics however you want but the city was left for dead, its hypothetical future is left for all to interpret.


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Guitar &amp; City by Pennan Brae, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Scissortail Lower Park (2 of 26) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia - looking east from Schuylkill River by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*

Scarborough skyline with urban forest by Martin Felsky, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston, make sure to click in and view the top one larger.











https://res.cloudinary.com/luxuryp/images/f_auto,q_auto/obxl9fw07bklg1jy4m7f/21














https://www.regosothebysrealty.com/localimagereader.ashx?imageurl=https%3A%2F%2Fsir.azureedge.net%2F1103i215%2Faw7gaq5q2bepmjys71abq9qnr5i215&imagecache=true


----------



## cubsfan

Mansa Musa said:


> And San Francisco was once a place for people who worked in lumber and commodities? Places evolve with time with proper leadership, I truly believe that Detroit's proximity to Canada could've made it a leader in trade, manufacturing and transportation. The city once housed nearly 2 million people in the 1960s, assuming a reasonable 1-2% growth a year till the turn of the century Detroit's population would've surpassed Chicago's and would be near 4 million people. You can argue about the metrics however you want but the city was left for dead, its hypothetical future is left for all to interpret.


So you're accounting for a hypothetical 2% population growth for Detroit to surpass Chicago in this scenario but the fact Chicago was projected to surpass 5 million by the mid-1980's isn't considered? Many of the same factors that reversed both cities' trends were equally detrimental on certain demographics. Chicago is just much more diversified, sophisticated and globally connected which helped offset the loss of manufacturing in the U.S. Chicago of course was the quintessential blue-collar city. As for leadership, Chicago/Illinois has arguably the most notoriously corrupt politicians in the country and many abuses at state and city level have negatively impacted economic, population and structural growth. City for city San Francisco isn't in the same universe as Chicago. It's not until expanding the arguments to the Bay Area vs. Chicagoland that they become comparable.

Chicago was on pace and close to overtaking New York as the nation's largest city until New York annexed Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island out of fear of Chicago's growth and influence. Chicago "leaders" set extreme height restrictions and mid and high-rise residential was illegal until the 1960's which gave New York 70 years of skyscraper construction that Chicago let happen relatively unanswered. This was at the time when Chicago was by far and away the most advanced city on earth with respect to urban planning, public works, architectural design, structural engineering and construction technology. Chicago was years ahead of New York and outbuilding it. Our leaders bowed out of battling New York to become the greatest/largest city in the country/world, no hypotheticals needed.


Untitled by Michael Hall, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

These are just hypotheticals man, both cities are terrific; I just wished/hoped for the betterment of Detroit specifically. Personally I was blown away by Chicago, for a city as dense and populated as it is; it is extraordinarily clean and orderly (for the most part). I'm sure a Chicago native will have better insight than a visitor such as myself.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Puebla:*
Torres del Periférico by bcnmty, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto
Toronto2020-40 by vividus., on Flickr
Toronto2020-53 by vividus., on Flickr
Toronto2020-29 by vividus., on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago Cityscape by Rick Wilhoit, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New Westminster, BC:*








Downtown Sunset by Robert D. MacNevin on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

*Los Angeles*


6th Street Bridge, Construction progress 2021 by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Francisco:*
San Francisco Skyline during Sunrise by PR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*








*By - Sxahme3 *


https://i.redd.it/ksvvgzdtllz61.jpg


----------



## lovecities888

cubsfan said:


> So you're accounting for a hypothetical 2% population growth for Detroit to surpass Chicago in this scenario but the fact Chicago was projected to surpass 5 million by the mid-1980's isn't considered? Many of the same factors that reversed both cities' trends were equally detrimental on certain demographics. Chicago is just much more diversified, sophisticated and globally connected which helped offset the loss of manufacturing in the U.S. Chicago of course was the quintessential blue-collar city. As for leadership, Chicago/Illinois has arguably the most notoriously corrupt politicians in the country and many abuses at state and city level have negatively impacted economic, population and structural growth. City for city San Francisco isn't in the same universe as Chicago. It's not until expanding the arguments to the Bay Area vs. Chicagoland that they become comparable.
> 
> Chicago was on pace and close to overtaking New York as the nation's largest city until New York annexed Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island out of fear of Chicago's growth and influence. Chicago "leaders" set extreme height restrictions and mid and high-rise residential was illegal until the 1960's which gave New York 70 years of skyscraper construction that Chicago let happen relatively unanswered. This was at the time when Chicago was by far and away the most advanced city on earth with respect to urban planning, public works, architectural design, structural engineering and construction technology. Chicago was years ahead of New York and outbuilding it. Our leaders bowed out of battling New York to become the greatest/largest city in the country/world, no hypotheticals needed.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Michael Hall, on Flickr


There are some things that SF city beat Chicago in: better weather, more gorgeous, lower crime rate although it is rising, more parkland, museums and restaurants per capita, more famous bridges, more high tech companies although some are leaving, and a higher total budget in what I have read. Land values are much higher too and more foreign visitors before the pandemic. That is about it. Chicago does have about 5X the land of SF though.


----------



## isaidso

Ottawa
Photo_6553926_DJI_326_jpg_4123394_0_2021512153624_photo_original by harley613, on Flickr


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ottawa/comments/ndmgwo


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ottawa/comments/n7ee3x


----------



## isaidso

Halifax












__





Shipfax







shipfax.blogspot.com


----------



## isaidso

Calgary

Just Another mid-May Monday by Chadillaccc, on Flickr


Just Another mid-May Monday by Chadillaccc, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Houston:*








Castle in the city by Moses Santos on 500px.com


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me

IMG_9710 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_9650 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

Downtown RVA from Haxall Point by Will Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Walking in L.A. by Aaron Daveler, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

cubsfan said:


> Something I notice is when people are talking New York and Chicago, almost always the cities themselves are being discussed. When people are talking San Francisco, they mean Bay Area.


That might be cause SF has only 40 some square miles of land while New York and Chicago has over 200.


----------



## ushahid

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPUuqpMgLFi/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cancun:*








Arthur Gonoretzky/Getty Images


----------



## felvb

*T O R O N T O *




​


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


>


Edmonton photographs well. Hopefully as the city grows and land prices rise that jumbled mess of highways and off ramps will get re-built as normal city roads with intersections. The bits out of frame to the right are even worse. It's prime land and could be put to far better use.


----------



## isaidso

felvb said:


> *T O R O N T O *
> ]
> ​


University Avenue is one of the streets that look grand but long suffered from only catering to one need; in this case hospitals. The addition of condo towers has already made the world of difference. It added a resident population and some retail. There's more on the way. University Avenue keeps getting better and better.


----------



## citysquared

I understand that University Ave is going to be revitalized, narrowed roadway, broader sidewalks and more trees. I always hoped it would become Toronto's Champs Elysees. Its original City Beautiful vision was designed for the advent of automobiles but now times have changed.


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> I understand that University Ave is going to be revitalized, narrowed roadway, broader sidewalks and more trees. I always hoped it would become Toronto's Champs Elysees. Its original City Beautiful vision was designed for the advent of automobiles but now times have changed.


At this point, it's just a proposal.

The City has failed to set aside space for parks and squares and continues to squander the few opportunities it has left. Rail Deck Park? I like University Avenue but feel we might end up losing it. When the City finally wakes up to the realization that there's no where left to add green space they'll have to revert to drastic measures. Toronto city staffers are painting us into a corner.


----------



## cubsfan

lovecities888 said:


> That might be cause SF has only 40 some square miles of land while New York and Chicago has over 200.


Miami talk is usually city proper as well and it's 35 sq.mil. It's because the tech companies and elite universities aren't in those 40 square miles, among many other things.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, NL








*

*Credit: @salgato *​


----------



## hkskyline

*Albany, NY*

Albany NY from I90 by Edgar Omar, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Niagara Falls, ON
















Urban Architecture | Niagara Falls Skyline


Niagara Falls, Canada



www.elizabethbrownphotography.com


----------



## cubsfan

Chicago:










https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E2gQYyWXIAUrFFe?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

DJI_0152 by 4Sake Media, on Flickr

DJI_0144 by 4Sake Media, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas skyline at sunset by Dave Hensley, on Flickr

Dallas Skyline Memorial Day weekend 2021 by Dave Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Sunrise Sunrays GFX100S and Contax 100-300mm by Mike Reid, on Flickr

DSCF0024 (2) by Mike Reid, on Flickr

Seattle Dawn by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


Houston Skyline by Kyle Wagaman, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Blood Moon (Explored) by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr

Bay Bridge and Skyline by Michael Ballard, on Flickr

San Francisco Bay - 053021 - 08 - San Francisco Skyline by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

San Francisco Bay - 053021 - 22 - San Francisco Skyline by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*El Paso:*

IMG_6417 by Adam Prince, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*








Cityscape Boston by Dafni Georgia Georgiades on 500px.com


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*PUEBLA








*

By: _charlyzos_


----------



## JohnDee

lovecities888 said:


> SF
> Blood Moon (Explored) by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr
> 
> Bay Bridge and Skyline by Michael Ballard, on Flickr
> 
> San Francisco Bay - 053021 - 08 - San Francisco Skyline by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr
> 
> San Francisco Bay - 053021 - 22 - San Francisco Skyline by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


San Fran is a nice skyline but it's not enough.

It suffers from urban phobic people who prefer small village like street-scapes that prevent the city from reaching the potential it has. The same hatred of high rise and urbanity impulse that led LA to develop into the "anti NY", the suburban, healthier city. The impulse to keep the city into a small, boutique town with little ambition to grow due to fear of "manhatnization". 

I hope the future leads to a total opening of high rise construction. Screw the NIMBY's and the classists that want to keep the city exclusive and free of more "riff raff".


----------



## Hudson11

*Austin*


Austin Skyline by Ian Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

JohnDee said:


> San Fran is a nice skyline but it's not enough.
> 
> It suffers from urban phobic people who prefer small village like street-scapes that prevent the city from reaching the potential it has. The same hatred of high rise and urbanity impulse that led LA to develop into the "anti NY", the suburban, healthier city. The impulse to keep the city into a small, boutique town with little ambition to grow due to fear of "manhatnization".
> 
> I hope the future leads to a total opening of high rise construction. Screw the NIMBY's and the classists that want to keep the city exclusive and free of more "riff raff".


Well, SF can't build highrises like NYC or Chicago cause it got steep hills, water on all sides, and earthquakes. It is still 2nd to NYC in population density in terms of major cities in the US. Plus, they are scared about shadows.


----------



## lovecities888

cubsfan said:


> Miami talk is usually city proper as well and it's 35 sq.mil. It's because the tech companies and elite universities aren't in those 40 square miles, among many other things.


There are tech companies based in SF like Salesforce, Uber, Lyft, Twitter, FitBit, DoorDash, Dropbox, Yelp, Instacart, and a few others. Wells Fargo's HQ is in the city. It has one of the top hospitals in the country too in UCSF. It still has more HQs than any Bay Area city. You don't know what you are talking about when it comes to the Bay Area. BTW, they use South Florida a lot for Miami.


----------



## cubsfan

lovecities888 said:


> There are tech companies based in SF like Salesforce, Uber, Lyft, Twitter, FitBit, DoorDash, Dropbox, Yelp, Instacart, and a few others. Wells Fargo's HQ is in the city. It has one of the top hospitals in the country too in UCSF. It still has more HQs than any Bay Area city. You don't know what you are talking about when it comes to the Bay Area. BTW, they use South Florida a lot for Miami.


You know exactly which companies I'm talking about that aren't based in San Francisco. Don't play coy. HQ's again don't equate to built environment anyway. City for city, San Francisco is quaint compared to Chicago, end of story. Here's what I know about the Bay Area, it's the only argument boosters ever use to elevate San Francisco to tiers with cities where it doesn't belong.

Buildings over 600 ft. 

San Francisco - 9
Chicago - 56 

Chicago has walkable, diverse neighborhoods with historic architecture that includes mid and high-rise density as well as mass transit access up to 6 miles outside the core. 

Again, as a city, San Francisco should be compared to Boston or Seattle.


----------



## lovecities888

cubsfan said:


> You know exactly which companies I'm talking about that aren't based in San Francisco. Don't play coy. HQ's again don't equate to built environment anyway. City for city, San Francisco is quaint compared to Chicago, end of story. Here's what I know about the Bay Area, it's the only argument boosters ever use to elevate San Francisco to tiers with cities where it doesn't belong.
> 
> Buildings over 600 ft.
> 
> San Francisco - 9
> Chicago - 56
> 
> Chicago has walkable, diverse neighborhoods with historic architecture that includes mid and high-rise density as well as mass transit access up to 6 miles outside the core.
> 
> Again, as a city, San Francisco should be compared to Boston or Seattle.


Get your facts straight. It is up to 10 buildings that are 600 ft or taller now and about 60 total buildings 400 ft or taller. Lol! They prefer it to be 400 ft or lower. Every time someone proposes a building that is over 400 ft, people start complaining. SF has still more foreign investors and foreign visitors than Chicago and is still part of the tech capital and biotech capital of the world. That counts for something. And it is way ahead of Boston and Seattle in many categories. Just stating some facts. Anyway, I'm done arguing. Lol!


----------



## JeffM

My Top Five North American skylines


1. Los Angeles 
2. New York
3. San Francisco
4. Houston
5. Miami


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*








Cotton Candy Sunset by Justin Patterson on 500px.com


----------



## AC12

Miami Beach- South Beach


----------



## ushahid

CIBC Square is a Diamond in bunch of coals.
TORONTO












__





Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Just realised I have even more photos! 😂 That's all of them now. I must say the balcony cladding is looking quite promising.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

surfmaui said:


> Does anyone agree/disagree with this list?
> 
> Top 25 Skylines in North America


In a subjective list, everyone's list is going to look different. First off, he only included 2 countries (Canada and the US) and completely overlooked the other 21. Mexico City and Panama City are both arguably in the Top 10. You could make a good case for 1-2 other Mexican cities too. 

I found some of the rankings (Pittsburgh, Las Vegas, Honolulu) bizarre. And does he really think Denver has a better skyline than Calgary? Below is the list the YouTuber compiled. I've added my own commentary in brackets. If his ranking is roughly where I'd put it I left no comment.


1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Vancouver (too high)
5. Pittsburgh (too high)
6. San Francisco
7. Las Vegas (too high)
8. Honolulu (too high)
9. Seattle (too low)
10. Philadelphia
11. Boston
12. Dallas
13. Denver (too high)
14. Houston
15. Los Angeles (too low)
16. Miami
17. Atlanta
18. Cincinnati
19. Calgary (too low)
20. Detroit
21. Montreal (too low)
22. Minneapolis
23. Edmonton (too low)
24. San Diego
25. Charlotte (too low)


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> *Austin*
> 
> 
> Austin Skyline by Ian Cervantes, on Flickr


I wouldn't be surprised it Austin builds the best skyline in Texas. There are good things happening in Austin.


----------



## lovecities888

JeffM said:


> My Top Five North American skylines
> 
> 
> 1. Los Angeles
> 2. New York
> 3. San Francisco
> 4. Houston
> 5. Miami


LA? You kidding me? It is nowhere close to NYC or Chicago or Toronto or even SF. Panama City, Vancouver, and Seattle are better too.


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> In a subjective list, everyone's list is going to look different. First off, he only included 2 countries (Canada and the US) and completely overlooked the other 21. Mexico City and Panama City are both arguably in the Top 10. You could make a good case of 1-2 other Mexican cities too.


I would put Monterrey ahead of Mexico City. LA in 15th place is just ridiculous.


----------



## A Chicagoan

lovecities888 said:


> LA? You kidding me? It is nowhere close to NYC or Chicago or Toronto or even SF. Panama City, Vancouver, and Seattle are better too.


It's a spillover joke/troll comment from the European skylines thread.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> I wouldn't be surprised it Austin builds the best skyline in Texas. There are good things happening in Austin.


It will take at least a decade or two for it to be better than Houston or Dallas.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> In a subjective list, everyone's list is going to look different. First off, he only included 2 countries (Canada and the US) and completely overlooked the other 21. Mexico City and Panama City are both arguably in the Top 10. You could make a good case of 1-2 other Mexican cities too.
> 
> I found some of the rankings (Pittsburgh, Las Vegas, Honolulu) bizarre. And does he really think Denver has a better skyline than Calgary? Below is the list the YouTuber compiled. I've added my own commentary in brackets. If his ranking is roughly where I'd put it I left no comment.
> 
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Vancouver (too high)
> 5. Pittsburgh (too high)
> 6. San Francisco
> 7. Las Vegas (too high)
> 8. Honolulu (too high)
> 9. Seattle (too low)
> 10. Philadelphia
> 11. Boston
> 12. Dallas
> 13. Denver (too high)
> 14. Houston
> 15. Los Angeles (too low)
> 16. Miami
> 17. Atlanta
> 18. Cincinnati
> 19. Calgary (too low)
> 20. Detroit
> 21. Montreal (too low)
> 22. Minneapolis
> 23. Edmonton (too low)
> 24. San Diego
> 25. Charlotte (too low)


Miami, LA, Atlanta, Calgary, and Houston are way too low on this list.


----------



## lovecities888

I think making a top 25 list is too hard so my revised top 10 list in North America are: 1. NYC 2. Chicago 3. Toronto 4. Panama City 5. SF 6. Seattle 7. Vancouver 8. Miami 9. LA 10. Calgary.


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> I would put Monterrey ahead of Mexico City. LA in 15th place is just ridiculous.


I quite like how Guadalajara is coming along too. It needs to bulk up and fill in some more but it's an up and comer. And some nice designs.


----------



## Mansa Musa

isaidso said:


> I wouldn't be surprised it Austin builds the best skyline in Texas. There are good things happening in Austin.


Have my bets Austin will look closer to chicago than Dallas by the end of the decade.


----------



## dendenden

Mansa Musa said:


> Have my bets Austin will look closer to chicago than Dallas by the end of the decade.


No way. Austin's proposals always get height cuts. Also it has a ways to go to catch up with Houston, which is far behind Chicago.


----------



## Mansa Musa

dendenden said:


> No way. Austin's proposals always get height cuts. Also it has a ways to go to catch up with Houston, which is far behind Chicago.


I don't think they'll ever catch up to chicago all things considered, but with their growth potential I think they'll easily surpass Houston mid decade and be gunning for a top spot in the best skyline in the country by the end of the decade. Very few cities have the chance to catch up to the number 1 and 2 spots, but if any city can given the right amount of time it is most likely Austin or L.A


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis *

DJI_0267-HDR-Edit.jpg by LaMaze Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> Miami, LA, Atlanta, Calgary, and Houston are way too low on this list.


Atlanta's skyline 'suffers' from it not being all clustered in one place,. Big skylines like Toronto and NYC can get away with it but smaller ones don't.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Atlanta's skyline 'suffers' from it not being all clustered in one place,. Big skylines like Toronto and NYC can get away with it but smaller ones don't.


I like skylines clustered all in one place but Atlanta's skyline ain't bad. It is a very spread out city like most in the south and west.


----------



## ushahid

silhouettes of Greater Toronto Area.











https://live.staticflickr.com/619/22090907661_5687a454b7_h.jpghttps://live.staticflickr.com/619/22090907661_5687a454b7_h.jpg


----------



## lovecities888

ushahid said:


> silhouettes of Greater Toronto Area.
> View attachment 1591518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/619/22090907661_5687a454b7_h.jpghttps://live.staticflickr.com/619/22090907661_5687a454b7_h.jpg


Great and gorgeous photo. I wish the Bay Area would build high rises in its suburbs but they just won't.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Oakland:*








Oakland California by Dave Horn on 500px.com


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> *Oakland:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakland California by Dave Horn on 500px.com


Oakland's skyline is generally terrible. 400 ft is the tallest building. Sad. At least it beats San Jose which is even worse.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

North Avenue Beach, Chicago (5) - 5/26/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*








Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle 1995:*

Do you Wamu? by Jeffrey Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

^^^It may be sparser but I thought Seattle looked a lot better back then than it does today.

A couple Boston I took from the newly reopened tower at Mount Auburn Cemetery. Click in to see the rest.

IMG_0170 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0211 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MONTERREY / *MX








@horchatapop​


----------



## DZH22

Columbus











https://www.nbc4i.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/18/2021/05/Columbus-skyline-river-drone-spring.jpg?strip=1


----------



## Labtec

isaidso said:


> Atlanta's skyline 'suffers' from it not being all clustered in one place,. Big skylines like Toronto and NYC can get away with it but smaller ones don't.


Looks good to me:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390285614331858945

Atlanta skyline(s) by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Labtec said:


> Looks good to me:


'Suffer' is a relative term. It does't imply bad. I implies less than. The skyline would look bigger/more impressive if it were all in one cluster. I suppose there are some people who view it as more impressive broken up into 2 clusters but I'm not one of them.


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Aerial panorama of the Hennepin Avenue Bridge by August Schwerdfeger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Photo_6554129_DJI_529_pano_12018985_0_2021530194134_photo_pano by harley613, on Flickr

20210530_201724 by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg*

Winnipeg, Manitoba by M K, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Brooklyn Bridge by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Miami*
DJI_0931 by Dennis Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

isaidso said:


> 'Suffer' is a relative term. It does't imply bad. I implies less than. The skyline would look bigger/more impressive if it were all in one cluster. I suppose there are some people who view it as more impressive broken up into 2 clusters but I'm not one of them.


Even if you're looking at just one cluster it looks good to me:









From 




Eventually, the Buckhead and Midtown/Downtown skylines will converge into one long continuous skyline.


----------



## lovecities888

Labtec said:


> Even if you're looking at just one cluster it looks good to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, the Buckhead and Midtown/Downtown skylines will converge into one long continuous skyline.


Still not a top 10 skyline in North America though.


----------



## DZH22

Atlanta's skyline looks good but the urbanity is atrocious outside of a few blocks in downtown (not midtown, which is half that main skyline and qualifies as atrocious). Buckhead is like a suburban office park, except instead of 6 story buildings it has 40 story buildings. I think Buckhead was my least favorite "urban" walk in my life. Midtown has huge buildings but feels like a "city" brought to you by Disney World. There's all these huge lawns and some really cartoony garbage. (to be fair, 1 Atlantic was super in person) Downtown was surprisingly dense compared to the rest of it, which otherwise lives up to its suburban reputation. Downtown felt like a slice of a Northern city and the 4 tallest towers in the area (Suntrust, 191 Peachtree, Westin, Georgia Pacific) were all great. The rest of it just doesn't make sense from the standpoint of a Northeasterner. I must have driven by the skyline on 85 South a dozen times and downtown looked incredible while midtown was so sparse, like a bunch of tall buildings out of context. I walked miles down Peachtree Street and just didn't get it. Spin this view 360 degrees and you won't get it either.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





The skyline itself reminds me of a more spread out Philadelphia (particularly before the 2 Comcast buildings were built). They're both kind of top heavy with crowns and spires dominating the top of the skyline. The cities themselves couldn't be more different but they both have strong skylines. Atlanta's skyline is borderline Top 10 but it's probably a Bottom 10 major North American urban experience.


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle, WA by Tim Ellens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Packard by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

DZH22 said:


> Atlanta's skyline looks good but the urbanity is atrocious outside of a few blocks in downtown (not midtown, which is half that main skyline and qualifies as atrocious). Buckhead is like a suburban office park, except instead of 6 story buildings it has 40 story buildings. I think Buckhead was my least favorite "urban" walk in my life. Midtown has huge buildings but feels like a "city" brought to you by Disney World. There's all these huge lawns and some really cartoony garbage. (to be fair, 1 Atlantic was super in person) Downtown was surprisingly dense compared to the rest of it, which otherwise lives up to its suburban reputation. Downtown felt like a slice of a Northern city and the 4 tallest towers in the area (Suntrust, 191 Peachtree, Westin, Georgia Pacific) were all great. The rest of it just doesn't make sense from the standpoint of a Northeasterner. I must have driven by the skyline on 85 South a dozen times and downtown looked incredible while midtown was so sparse, like a bunch of tall buildings out of context. I walked miles down Peachtree Street and just didn't get it. Spin this view 360 degrees and you won't get it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skyline itself reminds me of a more spread out Philadelphia (particularly before the 2 Comcast buildings were built). They're both kind of top heavy with crowns and spires dominating the top of the skyline. The cities themselves couldn't be more different but they both have strong skylines. Atlanta's skyline is borderline Top 10 but it's probably a Bottom 10 major North American urban experience.


Midtown, Atlantic Station, and Downtown are all urban.

Did you visit Fairlie Poplar? Google Maps
Downtown? Google Maps

Most of the development is in West Midtown right now and Midtown. West midtown: Midtown Atlanta Booms…West Midtown is as Hot as it Gets - Exis Markets | Microsoft paying $300 million for 90 acres at Quarry Yards in West midtown: Microsoft unveils plans to make Atlanta one of its largest hubs - Atlanta Intown
I wouldn't say midtown is atrocious: Google Maps
Plenty of office workers and residents: Google Maps

Buckhead isn't all that urban but there are pockets of urban:
This shopping district is walkable: Google Maps
And so is Buckhead district: Google Maps
Technically, Buckhead is walkable: Google Maps
It's just people don't walk unless you live in one of the highrises and you go down to get Starbucks or go for a job.

Also outside of the core, places like Ponce City Market, Krog Street Market, Lil 5 Points, and more are all urban walkable areas. Developments like the Atlanta Beltline (30+ miles of trail surrounding the city) are changing the development patterns and getting more people to walk.

This is a 4-5 mile walk on the East trail of the beltline right before COVID hit and you will see nothing but lines of people. Even if you visit today, it's crowded with a lot of people.


----------



## Labtec

lovecities888 said:


> Still not a top 10 skyline in North America though.


It's all subjective but I think most people would put it in the top 10. 

You can say NYC, Chicago, and San Francisco are clearly better.

And Atlanta belongs in this tier: Seattle, Miami, Houston, Dallas, Philly, Boston (the subjective part).


----------



## DZH22

Labtec said:


> Midtown, Atlantic Station, and Downtown are all urban.
> 
> Did you visit Fairlie Poplar? Google Maps
> Downtown? Google Maps


I mentioned that downtown was urban multiple times in that post. I did walk through both of those scenes. Downtown itself was a surprise because the city has such a bad rap overall from a density perspective. I get that you're a homer, and it's good to have people defending their cities, but the rest of Atlanta outside of downtown is absolutely not urban. Compare it to somewhat-peer cities like Philadelphia, Boston, and Montreal, and it's not in the same stratosphere.

Spin these 360 degrees and see what urbanity means to a Northeasterner. Notice that I am leaving out the immediate downtown areas as that's where Atlanta's urban competitiveness starts and ends. Atlanta has no neighborhoods to compete with those surrounding the downtown cores in Philadelphia, Boston, Montreal, and other older established cities in the North.

North End Boston Google Maps

Beacon Hill Boston Google Maps

Back Bay Boston Google Maps

South End Boston Google Maps

Random Philadelphia Google Maps

Random Philadelphia Google Maps

Random Montreal Google Maps

Random Montreal Google Maps


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*

Philadelphia Skyline - After an Thunderstorm by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

DZH22 said:


> I mentioned that downtown was urban multiple times in that post. I did walk through both of those scenes. Downtown itself was a surprise because the city has such a bad rap overall from a density perspective. I get that you're a homer, and it's good to have people defending their cities, but the rest of Atlanta outside of downtown is absolutely not urban. Compare it to somewhat-peer cities like Philadelphia, Boston, and Montreal, and it's not in the same stratosphere.
> 
> Spin these 360 degrees and see what urbanity means to a Northeasterner. Notice that I am leaving out the immediate downtown areas as that's where Atlanta's urban competitiveness starts and ends. Atlanta has no neighborhoods to compete with those surrounding the downtown cores in Philadelphia, Boston, Montreal, and other older established cities in the North.
> 
> North End Boston Google Maps
> 
> Beacon Hill Boston Google Maps
> 
> Back Bay Boston Google Maps
> 
> South End Boston Google Maps
> 
> Random Philadelphia Google Maps
> 
> Random Philadelphia Google Maps
> 
> Random Montreal Google Maps
> 
> Random Montreal Google Maps


Well, that's your opinion and anecdotal. My anecdotal is friends/family that come visit me from Seoul, Korea, and Tokyo, Japan (two cities which are A LOT more urban than any northeastern city) say they like Atlanta and it's pretty urban and feels like a "real city" then that's enough for me.


----------



## DZH22

Labtec said:


> Well, that's your opinion and anecdotal. My anecdotal is friends/family that come visit me from Seoul, Korea, and Tokyo, Japan (two cities which are A LOT more urban than any northeastern city) say they like Atlanta and it's pretty urban and feels like a "real city" then that's enough for me.


In my anecdotal experience, people from those 2 cities are overly polite and wouldn't want to overtly rain on your parade (in this case, your exuberance for Atlanta). 

I went to all your links and many of them look a lot different if you just spin them around. All of my links are not only that full 360 degree view, but you can randomly click around and see that the neighborhoods continue in dense, cohesive fashion. To say a kind word about Atlanta, I could say hey, at least you're not Charlotte!

The skyline deserves a lot of credit, but when is it going to build some more tall buildings? This is Atlanta's showing since 2010, and frankly it isn't good compared to a lot of other cities.









I was blown away when I saw it in 2012, but my city has done a lot of catching up since then on the skyline front, and always had the density/cohesiveness in its favor.









At least your tallest towers are awesome and they won't be taken away from you. It's just been a long stretch since you added more.
Atlanta_Skyline_from_Buckhead by Tyler Blackburn, on Flickr 

Since I'm from rude Boston and we're not shy about hurting people's feelings up here, I'll leave you with this parting shot.


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Dead End Street by Kool Cats Photography over 15 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

City of bridges by Shawn Yochum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rochester*

DSCN2550 (2), Rochester, May 2021 by a59rambler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

&quot;@Unclassifiable&quot; by Carmen Urquiza, on Flickr

honolulu, Hawaii by Abner Li, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Beyond the Hills by Russell Cardwell, trên Flickr


----------



## dendenden

NYC and Chicago used to be pretty close IMO, but NYC has now pulled so far ahead it would take a lot for Chicago to catch up.


----------



## Mansa Musa

3 decades of corrupt governors and mayors will do that to you. NY is pretty corrupt, but chicago/IL makes it look like a well run state.


----------



## redcode

*NY*

NYC Skyline from Yonkers, NY by June Marie, trên Flickr

Sunset by Daniel Wang, trên Flickr

I &lt;3 NYC by Elyssa Drivas, trên Flickr

Early morning. Manhattan, NYC by Vadim Rebro, trên Flickr









Sunset Midtown by Jim Diedrich on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

KMO_5286-Edit.jpg by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline - After an Thunderstorm by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr

Philadelphia by jrodphoto305, trên Flickr

Philadelphia: Day Three #52 by Keith Michael, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DJI_0041 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr

Don&#x27;t Let the Sun Go Down on Me by Dale Roddick, trên Flickr

Heading into the Weekend Like... by A Great Capture, trên Flickr

Toronto Skyline from the Rooftops by Suhail Akhtar, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Trinity River &amp; Dallas Skyline by Gene Ellison, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle and Bridges Aerial by Mike Reid, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> Chicago
> New York
> Toronto
> Houston
> Los Angeles
> Seattle
> Dallas
> San Francisco
> Philadelphia
> Monterrey
> Yeah, I have to say I wouldn't put Boston or Atlanta in my top 10. BTW a lot of my list is in no particular order. It's hard to rank NA skylines.


Dallas, Houston, Seattle, and LA ain't better than SF's skyline. But, everybody has their opinion and I respect yours. I will admit that I hate everything about Texas. Lol!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








New York City Cityscape by John Dukes on 500px.com


----------



## isaidso

Toronto: waterfront promenade









Looking north from St. Lawrence neighbourhood

















Bird's eye view from Leslie Spit






















Toronto skyline


Photos taken May 23rd, 2021: From Front Street in the West Don Lands: And, from Mill Street in the Distillery District:




urbantoronto.ca









St Lawrence Market North | 25.3m | 5s | City of Toronto | Rogers Stirk Harbour


They installed the first of the precast stairs in the stairwell at the southeast corner today.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Morning, Boston by Mark R. Ducharme, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Pittsburgh, PA by jaeger on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

Little Island, Pier 55, Elevated Garden, Elevated Park, Hudson River, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chattanooga*

Chattanooga by degan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester, NH*

Calm on the Merrimack River by Mark R. Ducharme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Went to visit the Gateway Arch in St. Louis, Missouri (State #21)! #StLouisMissouri #TheGatewayArch #GatewayArch #Missouri The 27th National Park I&#x27;ve visited. by Christopher Calubaquib, on Flickr

Went to visit the Gateway Arch in St. Louis, Missouri (State #21)! #StLouisMissouri #TheGatewayArch #GatewayArch #Missouri The 27th National Park I&#x27;ve visited. by Christopher Calubaquib, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Skyline Buoy by ET Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, ON*

Niagara Falls by MP27_1888, on Flickr

Sunset on the Falls by MP27_1888, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

P1266841 by Ryan Elwell, on Flickr

P1266828 by Ryan Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo, NY*

Seneca One Tower Buffalo, NY - M&amp;T bank by Dan Oshier Productions, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salt Lake City*

Skyline Sunset by Carter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## steve617

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*










Source: Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Francisco:*

Eclipse over Telegraph Hill by Kelly Cannon, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*








Yongyuan Dai/Getty Images


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline, Spring 2021 by Darwin Fan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Morning, Alamo Sq. Park, San Francisco by Brian, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (190 million views), trên Flickr









Skyline by BHOWMIK PANCHAL on 500px

5614_C1140359_14-032 by Randolph Croft, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York City by Edgar Omar, trên Flickr

2021June4 (2) by ShellyS, trên Flickr

DSC_0550.jpg by joeyhogan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Houston Uptown by Arie, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Ann and Sandy Cross Conservation Area by Darren Umbsaar, on Flickr

Ann and Sandy Cross Conservation Area by Darren Umbsaar, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Love/Hate by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr

Artery of San Francisco by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

Black &amp; White by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr

Bay Bridge by Steve Berkley, on Flickr

Bay Sunset by All About Light!, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Fort Lauderdale*

Fort Lauderdale, Florida by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Albany*

_DSC0548 by governorandrewcuomo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Grand Rapids, MI*

Grand Rapids view from the freeway 2 by John Rothwell, on Flickrvvvvvvv

Grand Rapids view from the freeway 4 by John Rothwell, on Flickr

Grand Rapids view from the freeway 6 by John Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Providence, RI*

_PH39261 by Patrice Hatcher, on Flickr

_PH38699 by Patrice Hatcher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Detroit at Dusk by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis, TN*

IMG_6932 by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline thru the Haze - Jack Darling Park, Mississauga, Ontario by Peter Goddard, trên Flickr

Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (190 million views), trên Flickr

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Cira Green by Amy Sparwasser, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

THE TEXAS BLUES by Creamy Pet, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nashville*

Nashville Jun 2021 DSCF0578 by Ed Uthman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

r_210617_070_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

Long Island City Sunset by Eden, Janine and Jim, trên Flickr

r_210617_743_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_631_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Long Island City*

r_210617_034_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_664_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


Philadelphia Skyline by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


Downtown Philadelphia from Citizens Bank Park by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati Skyline from Fairview Park by Travis Estell, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Southfield, MI*

P6130374 by Paul, on Flickr

P6130405 by Paul, on Flickr

P6130381 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mobile, Alabama*

20210510_112221.jpg by Mr Crowe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

SoHo by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Panorama 1 by Ray Moore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

KalawahineNuuanuLookoutTantalusCrater061921-0775-Pano copy by Leonard S Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

West end sunshine. by Cameron Applegath, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shreveport*

Shreveport Downtown by The Open Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*

Lakeshore State Park Spring Sunset by Vincent Buckley, trên Flickr

South-Shore-Yacht-Club-MKE-Oly-041821-4180020-Edit-Edit by Paulette Marzahl, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Strawberry Moon over WTC by Gabriela Levit, trên Flickr

Sunset Glow over Manhattan, June 22nd by Danny Daly, trên Flickr

Manhattan from The Bronx by Edgar Omar, trên Flickr

Sunset view from the Empire Stores DUMBO Brooklyn by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr

skyline-2 by Albyn Davis, trên Flickr

Remnants by June Marie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*









City views by Kurt Bartolome on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles.. by Jay Martinez, on Flickr

DTLA! by Jay Martinez, on Flickr

Urban Industrial by Aaron Daveler, on Flickr

Nineth by Aaron Daveler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Tennessee Moonshine Sippin&#x27; Excursion Train Departs Nashville, TN by Jim Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Irvine, CA*

9 minutes before Sunset, Irvine California PhotomatixResults01OLKJHHGGHF by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia - PATCO crossing the Delaware River by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

Honolulu from Diamond Head by Matt Hohmann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunset Skyline by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis skyline from Lake Hiawatha Park by Benjamin Anderson, trên Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Tijuana*










By: _AlanP.ordaz__


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline from the Space Needle by Ian D&#x27;Andrea, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

DT looking S from Mayor bldg by Mike X-d, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland*

06132021-36 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

&quot;Leave Me Alone&quot; by BNSF 711, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Petersburg*

Public Boat Ramps at The St. Pete Pier by CityofStPete, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Some Riverbank Magic... by Jeff Day, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Okahoma City*

Festival Of The Arts (1 of 7) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr

Festival Of The Arts (4 of 7) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cambridge:*








Sailing by Hung Nguyen on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Alone in the Yard by BNSF 711, on Flickr

Off to Willmar by BNSF 711, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Omaha Nebraska by Philip Craft, on Flickr

Omaha Nebraska by Philip Craft, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamilton, Ontario:*








A Crack in the Sky by Micheal Heinhold on 500px.com


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> *Cambridge:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailing by Hung Nguyen on 500px.com


I'm assuming that's the one in Boston?


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> I'm assuming that's the one in Boston?


Yep, although it’s not actually “in” Boston.


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MONTERREY / *MX








@_est.photo_​


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Downtown Toronto in the distance. Yonge/Eglinton cluster in the distance on the left. Humber Bay cluster on the far right by the lake. The 2nd photo is looking west towards downtown from Riverdale Park. The 3rd photo is taken from the Port Lands, a formerly industrial area being reclaimed.































__





Some GTA Aerials by Tim MacDonald (Covid19 induced Boredom)







urbantoronto.ca









Toronto skyline


Photos taken May 23rd, 2021: From Front Street in the West Don Lands: And, from Mill Street in the Distillery District:




urbantoronto.ca








__





Lower Don Lands Redevelopment | ?m | ?s | Waterfront Toronto


A kayak perspective of the Cherry Street North bridge's red domed roof interior. Shot while passing underneath from the west.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco Skyline by Steve McClanahan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Yesterdays Stormy Blue Hour by A Great Capture, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brooklyn*

The Rock #22 by Keith Michael, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manhattan*

New York City by Profe218, trên Flickr

Governor Cuomo Announces State Landmarks to Be Lit Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue and Violet in Celebration of Pride Month by governorandrewcuomo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline Lit for PRIDE Month 2021 from Sears Tower/Willis Tower Skydeck 99th Floor by Joshua Mellin, trên Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Huixquilucan, MX. *


























By: _Omarontiveros_


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Los Angeles California. by Paul Wright, trên Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*









Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunrise in Toronto from the West End by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Puzzle Switch by Dan P. Lowe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

History in the Making - GO BUCKS - Hop 03 by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

UP 1979 and Houston Skyline by Bob King, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Untitled by DA Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

G08A6926.jpg by Mark Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

SOOC - Big 4 Bridge - Ohio River - Louisville Bats Fireworks by David Black, on Flickr

SOOC - Big 4 Bridge - Ohio River - Louisville Bats Fireworks by David Black, on Flickr

SOOC - Big 4 Bridge - Ohio River - Louisville Bats Fireworks by David Black, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Untitled by Ryan Dickey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Monterrey*

Making Our Way Around Monterrey by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Making Our Way Around Monterrey by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Making Our Way Around Monterrey by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Making Our Way Around Monterrey by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Making Our Way Around Monterrey by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Long Island City*

Long Island City by Mike McLaughlin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Midtown Manhattan*


Weekend at the park by Anna Azarova, trên Flickr

New York Cityscape (partial view) by Indranil Chakraborty, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*


Downtown San Francisco Skyline from Alameda Point by Tony Wasserman, trên Flickr

SF Skyline by Daniel Xiong, trên Flickr

Perspective by Jason Wright, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

2021-06-17 Chicago we were landing at MDW a by Charlie Webb, trên Flickr









Chicago skyline during pride month by Rajesh Vijayakumar on 500px

Overhead by ancientlives, trên Flickr

Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr

Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Providence, RI*

Providence, Rhode Island by Maida Trto, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lower Manhattan *&* Jersey City*

Sunset cityscapes (panoramic) - New York City, Jersey City by Andreas Komodromos, trên Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

redcode said:


> *Long Island City*
> 
> Long Island City by Mike McLaughlin, trên Flickr


The growth of LIC the past decade is incredible and this shot doesn't even include the towers along Hunter's Point. A planned tallest building in Queens is set to rise in the middle.


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

1_KC_Sunset_Jun7 by Andrew Mather, on Flickr

2_KC_Sunset_Jun7 by Andrew Mather, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Hollyburn by David Bremner, on Flickr

Hollyburn by David Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Morning Shadows by Jeff Bowen, trên Flickr









Toronto Financial District by Bradley Taylor on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mexico City*








México City by Giezi Anthony on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Mississauga, ON*

Mississauga view by nelsonmurilo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

View from balcony of Central Experimental Farm in midground; and in distance, highrises of downtown Ottawa and the Gatineau hills in the background by Will, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wichita, Kansas*

Wichita Kansas by James Ragsdale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Angels Angles by Aaron Daveler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

A cold night in Philadelphia. by Prince Harbinger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Akron, OH*

Downtown Akron, OH 7/1/21 by richthomp1225, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Untitled by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr

Chicago by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

Chicago by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

NYC from Throgs Neck by Edgar Omar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

DSC_2143-Edit by Coinoath Sarsfield, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*









Source









Source

Milwaukee Reflection by Jeremy Iushewitz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









skyline by Michal Dziekonski on 500px









setting sun by Michal Dziekonski on 500px

Moon set over the world trade Center by Jonathan zhong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Không có tiêu đề by James Fremont - Four Star Images, trên Flickr

Chicago Fog by LENORE HOLT-DARCY, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mexico City*









Mi México 2 by Angel Hernandez Ugalde on 500px


----------



## DZH22

redcode said:


> *Mexico City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi México 2 by Angel Hernandez Ugalde on 500px


Is that the Sante Fe area in the far back left? (I mean wayyyyy back there) I have never seen a pic capturing it simultaneously with the main skyline. It's easier to see if you view the full size pic (either click into to, or right click and open in new window, either way bypasses the SSC resizing).


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

IMG_5011 by bpawlik, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

IMGP2899 by B Toronto, on Flickr

Impromptu unofficial Canada Day fireworks by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

2021_06_27 Heat Wave-33 by photoJDL, on Flickr

2021_06_27 Heat Wave-34 by photoJDL, on Flickr

2021_06_28 Heat Wave-13 by photoJDL, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Showband Freedon Day Field Show Run Through 1 by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr

Showband Huddle by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

DZH22 said:


> Is that the Sante Fe area in the far back left? (I mean wayyyyy back there) I have never seen a pic capturing it simultaneously with the main skyline. It's easier to see if you view the full size pic (either click into to, or right click and open in new window, either way bypasses the SSC resizing).


Nice eye, but no, Santa Fe is not visible in the picture, it is a bit more to the west of the picture frame. What you can see in the picture is the upper western suburbs, Bosques- Interlomas- Bosque Real´s skyline.

*Bosques Skyline








*Lomas del Chamizal Skyline, CDMX by in-dErick, en Flickr

*Interlomas Skyline

*Interlomas, Huixquilucan by in-dErick, en Flickr

*Bosque Real Skyline

*Bosque Real, Interlomas by in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> *Buffalo*
> 
> IMG_5011 by bpawlik, on Flickr


It's so weird seeing the Toronto Blue Jays playing home games out of Buffalo. Nice to see them getting support there.


----------



## isaidso

*Ottawa*




























__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 871 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 871- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*




























__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 871 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 871- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 870 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 870- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

*Ottawa*




















__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 870 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 870- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Clayton, MO*

Clayton Cranes by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

Clayton Cranes by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

Clayton Cranes by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

GEs... GEs Everywhere by BNSF 711, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Charlotte uptown by Szilvia Faczanyi, on Flickr

Charlotte uptown by Szilvia Faczanyi, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

My rankings for 2021 in terms of height/Size 
1. NYC
2. CHI
3. Toronto
4. SF
5. Miami
6. Panama City
7. Vancouver/Seattle
8. Minneapolis
9. Philly
10. Calgary

My rankings in term of beauty only.
1. CHI
2. Toronto
3. NYC
4. Seattle
5. Vancouver
6. Miami
7. L.A
8. ATL
9. Philly
10. Dallas.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Mansa Musa said:


> My rankings in term of beauty only.
> 1. CHI
> 2. Toronto
> 3. NYC
> 4. Seattle


Totally agree with this.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*

Incoming Storm by Nick Burwell, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamilton, Ontario:*

Skyline view Pier 4 Park Hamilton Harbour by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Long Beach:*








Long Beach CA by Myriam Mahiques on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*








Boston at sunset by Mike Surette on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mississauga:*








M0B0 by Sasha 'Ranfo' Stefanov on 500px.com


----------



## lovecities888

Mansa Musa said:


> My rankings for 2021 in terms of height/Size
> 1. NYC
> 2. CHI
> 3. Toronto
> 4. SF
> 5. Miami
> 6. Panama City
> 7. Vancouver/Seattle
> 8. Minneapolis
> 9. Philly
> 10. Calgary
> 
> My rankings in term of beauty only.
> 1. CHI
> 2. Toronto
> 3. NYC
> 4. Seattle
> 5. Vancouver
> 6. Miami
> 7. L.A
> 8. ATL
> 9. Philly
> 10. Dallas.


What do you mean by beauty? Is it the beauty of the skyline only or combined beauty of the skyline plus setting? Dallas, Atlanta, Philly, and LA are not over SF. What about Panama City? That is a beautiful too.


----------



## lovecities888

Vancouver
Vancouver Skyline by Dwayne Toscano, on Flickr

Super Flower Moonrise at sunset by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr

Pink and gold sunset glow by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*SF*


Perspective by Jason Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Tampa
Tampa FL 6.27.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Columbus
Columbus Ohio by AARON WARD, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Portland*
*Portland** by David Anderson, on Flickr*
*Painting COVID19. Portland Oregon. June 29, 2021** by drburtoni, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Spokane
06182021-18 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr
BNSF 6989 West at Latah Junction by Cooper Bryan, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Los Angeles
Los Angeles by Joits, on Flickr
Dodger Stadium by Joits, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*San Diego
San Diego (113) by Linda Ring, on Flickr
San Diego (76) by Linda Ring, on Flickr*


----------



## hkskyline

*Anchorage*

6-29-2021. Point Woronzof (Anchorage, Alaska). Part 2 by James Konig, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis, TN*

06-27-21 Bike Ride by Kermit, on Flickr

06-27-21 Bike Ride by Kermit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Albany, NY*

Governor Cuomo Announces State Landmarks to be Lit Red, White and Blue in Celebration of Independence Day by governorandrewcuomo, on Flickr

Governor Cuomo Announces State Landmarks to be Lit Red, White and Blue in Celebration of Independence Day by governorandrewcuomo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Governor Cuomo Announces State Landmarks to be Lit Red, White and Blue in Celebration of Independence Day by governorandrewcuomo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sunset paddle Sunset sail by Phil Marion (190 million views), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Raleigh*

DJI_0984 by Jamie Lewis, trên Flickr

HSP00047 by Jamie Lewis, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Source









Source









Source

Không có tiêu đề by James Fremont - Four Star Images, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

North Carolina - Infrared - Charlotte by Greg Johnson, on Flickr

North Carolina - Infrared - Charlotte by Greg Johnson, on Flickr

North Carolina - Infrared - Charlotte by Greg Johnson, on Flickr

North Carolina - Infrared - Charlotte by Greg Johnson, on Flickr

North Carolina - Infrared - Charlotte by Greg Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wilmington, NC*

SU-2021-07-04_Wilmington-Fireworks-11 by Daniel Evans, on Flickr

SU-2021-07-04_Wilmington-Fireworks-1-2 by Daniel Evans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Boise 4th July Fireworks by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*VERACRUZ, MX*


































By: _c13studio_


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Freedom Festival / 4th of July, Wiggins Waterfront Park, Camden by Camden County, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

IMG_3742-Pano-severe-noise by carpe|noctem, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

seattle sunset skyline mega pano by JakeFanPhotography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









PhotoMatt Designs


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*









Source : Twitter @pcaradonna


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*


















Source : Twitter @seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis by Marty Gabel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Des Moines, Iowa*

Des Moines Botanical Garden by Theodore Keith, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashville84 by Rebecca, on Flickr

Nashville80 by Rebecca, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

IV-VII MMXXI 00845 by Omar Bárcena, on Flickr

IV-VII MMXXI 00900 by Omar Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Storm Clouds Over New York City July 6, 2021 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Lightning Strikes One World Trade Center July 6, 2021 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr

Lightning Strikes One World Trade Center July 6, 2021 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto* 

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Storm over Toronto by LarryJH, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

July 4 2021 Las Vegas Fireworks-1449 by R&amp;K Retirement Photography, on Flickr

July 4 2021 Las Vegas Fireworks-1502 by R&amp;K Retirement Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wichita, Kansas*

Wichita, Kansas by Christopher Michel, on Flickr

Wichita, Kansas by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boise*

Boise 4th July Fireworks by Darwin Fan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto by Graham Pressey, trên Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, trên Flickr









华灯初上 by 老虎姐姐 on 500px

 Toronto Panorama by Jim Schacht, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Modern vs Old by Tuhin Das, trên Flickr

Modern Skyscrapers by Tuhin Das, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Sunset @ Boston by Shichao Yue on 500px

Boston 7/7/21 by Jim K, trên Flickr

Boston 7/7/21 by Jim K, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland 4th of July by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland 4th of July by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland 4th of July Fireworks by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland 4th of July Fireworks by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

18th Street View by David Blazejewski, trên Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*PUEBLA


















By: normalmexicanguy*


----------



## isaidso

Toronto





















































TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread - Page 173 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 173- TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread City Compilations



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## Hudson11

*Hartford*


Hartford Yard Goats - City Panorama - Day by brerwolfe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NY*

New York City skyline by Josue Cruz, trên Flickr

After storm passed by by Tuhin Das, trên Flickr

Impossible Moonrise over WTC by Tuhin Das, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Target Field - Home of the Minnesota Twins | Minneapolis, MN by Pete Sieger, trên Flickr


----------



## rafark

Mexico City 










By Víctor_arqmas


----------



## hkskyline

*Orlando*

Glow Tour - July 7, 2021 - 8pm by Jenny Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Prospect Hill by Travis Estell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg* 









Source : Twitter @ DanHarperPhoto


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Pittsburgh, PA by jaeger on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









FullMoon over Seattle!! by Madhavan Santhanam on 500px









Summer Moonrise by Gerard Scheller on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*









Brennen T


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

Oahu Hawaii 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr

Oahu Hawaii- 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr

Oahu Hawaii- 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr

Oahu Hawaii- 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salt Lake City*

Salt Lake City 2021 by jrotn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

National WWI Museum and Memorial by Adam, on Flickr

National WWI Museum and Memorial by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

yyc|storm by DJHuber, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yellowknife*

Yellowknife under the midnight sun in late June at 12 midnight by Michael Ewen, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*ACAPULCO *










By: _sendmaz_


----------



## hkskyline

*Hartford, CT*

Hartford Yard Goats - Postcard View by brerwolfe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Davenport, Iowa*

Quad Cities River Bandits - Postcard by brerwolfe, on Flickr

Davenport - Centennial Bridge by brerwolfe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Columbus*

Columbus by Mindy Ramey, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Edge of Glory by BNSF 711, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Three Staring Back by Myk McGrane, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Roanoke, VA*

Roanoke Virginia, USA by Matt Walter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Grand Rapids, MI*

Grand Rapids Fireworks by John Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

In Stereo by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis, TN*

Monroe &amp; Downtown by jsheehan717, on Flickr

Storms approaching by jsheehan717, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*









Source : Twitter @PeterZuzga


----------



## hkskyline

*Fort Worth*

20210704_193033 by Michael Hogan, on Flickr

20210704_214919.1 by Michael Hogan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

RLK_6542 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr

RLK_6605 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr 

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2021 New York City E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philly*

After the Storm by David Burkart, trên Flickr

Philadelphia skyline by Philly SkyGuy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Los Angeles July 4th, 2021 by Vasili Chernishof on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*









Downtown San Diego by Roman Tokman on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*









Dallas by Troy Kinder on 500px


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*TIJUANA


























By: Urbaner44*


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

full moon set philly by Rob Rawls, on Flickr

Faint moonrise Philadelphia by Rob Rawls, on Flickr

Philly Melon Center moonrise by Rob Rawls, on Flickr

Center City View from Steps of the Art Museum by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline from South St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

First challenge to Americans in 1776: wage a war of independence against a powerful Britain and win by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas 22 07.09.21(1) by Gene Ellison, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Hancock Tower - Chicago, IL by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

The view by Sajith T S, trên Flickr

View of Toronto from Leslie Street Spit by Karin Lewis (Bookatz), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Skyline from South St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, trên Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline from Spring Garden St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, trên Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline From Spring Garden St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Three Rivers Confluence by Mike L Washington, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Anchorage*

Anchorage, 11:10 p.m. by ashleypics, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hull, QC*

Inukshuk Beach by Kim Schwellnus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oakland, CA*

PXL_20210711_040005278.MP by josh s jackson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Lufthansa A350-900 by Reginald McDowell, on Flickr

CSX T342-08 by Reginald McDowell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*









Source : Twitter @kyle_zedaker


----------



## hkskyline

*Corpus Cristi*

Corpus Christi, TX by KLB2305, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston by Harry Lipson III, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

DJI_0113 by Alice Le, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mississauga, ON*

N767CJ Air Drake 767-200 taking off from YYZ on a short hop to YHM. In the background is the iconic “Marilyn Towers” of my hometown Mississauga, Ontario. by Thomas Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Grand Rapids*

Z6S_8880MED by SueFi Photography, on Flickr

[email protected] by SueFi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_210712_010_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_034_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_150_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_093_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Rizal Bridge by Mike Reid, on Flickr

DSCF2122 by Mike Reid, on Flickr

MAX_0054 by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Buckingham Fountain in the Blue Hour by Tim H Murphy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*









Detroit at Night by El Sid on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Source









Sunset in Manhattan by John Finnerty on 500px

Night Time East River View by Matthew Sunkin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Downtown Los Angeles from Kenneth Hahn Park. by Paul Wright, trên Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

Untitled by USVIZION, on Flickr

Jersey City, NJ. 2021 by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*














































Source : Twitter @DaveDiCello


----------



## BrickellResidence

redcode said:


> Don't forget to credit any photos you post!


But the picture has its watermark, I thought it wasn't necessary if the picture has its own watermark?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Edmonton:*

Blatchford Park Pano by Kurayba, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

BrickellResidence said:


> But the picture has its watermark, I thought it wasn't necessary if the picture has its own watermark?


Oh ok I didn't notice the watermark. We usually tolerate unsourced photos with watermarks, but it's still best to credit them anyway.


----------



## redcode

*Knoxville*

Downtown Knoxville sunset photographed from the roof of Hotel Knoxville by University of Tennessee College of Law, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*









Source


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Escape Velocity by Skip Moore, trên Flickr









Good Morning SF! by Mit Desai on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Los Angeles Skyline + Snowcapped Mt. Baldy in the Background by RobATran, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

PBRE9677 by Dennis Fraevich, trên Flickr

New York City by Profe218, trên Flickr

roof garden by Albyn Davis, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago’s skyline as seen from Back of the Yards by Ivan Villafuerte, trên Flickr

Chicago Photos by Connor Oiler, trên Flickr









CEA


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Barad-dur, Toronto by Randolph Croft, trên Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

redcode said:


> *NYC*
> roof garden by Albyn Davis, trên Flickr


Love this one!


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago’s skyline as seen from Back of the Yards by Ivan Villafuerte, on Flickr

Evening Rush by Ivan Villafuerte, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*










Source : Twitter @AutomationPanda


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*










Source : Twitter @rayakey


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland*

Morrison Bridge-Pano by Orbmiser, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*


ajbaxter210714-0113 by Allan &#x27;AJ&#x27; Baxter, on Flickr

ajbaxter210714-0151 by Allan &#x27;AJ&#x27; Baxter, on Flickr

Stampede 2021 Day 5 - A Big Space by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Smoke by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Pendleton Street by Travis Estell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamilton, ON*

Downtown Hamilton, Ontario highrises by Will, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *










Source : Twitter @ecoast25


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

IMG_0596_jpg-Pano by Phil Darlington, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver (suburban)*

The Everchanging Skyline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @mikebutz


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*



















Source : Twitter @DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas 10 07.09.21(1) by Gene Ellison, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @DallasTexasTV


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*



















Source : Twitter @MattFrank


----------



## hkskyline

*Saskatoon*




























Source : Twitter @gunjansinha2017


----------



## hkskyline

*Rochester, NY*










Source : Twitter @RITtigers


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*










Source : Twitter @MoonU35










Source : Twitter @bryanthatcher


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*










Source : Twitter @TheScottForbes


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Evening Rush by Ivan Villafuerte, trên Flickr









Bryan Hudson


----------



## redcode

*Austin*









 Chris Aniszczyk


----------



## redcode

*SF*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Hehn Industries


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Monongahela Wharf &amp; the city by Don Burkett, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> *Austin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Aniszczyk


That tower under construction looks terrific.


----------



## redcode

isaidso said:


> That tower under construction looks terrific.


That’s Google Tower. We have a thread for it here: AUSTIN | 601 West 2nd Street - Google Tower | 180m |...


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

IMG_2800 Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr

IMG_2764 Needle towers, Central Park, Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr

IMG_2788 Hudson Yards, Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr

IMG_2720 IEEE Corp HQ (1977) at 3 Park Ave, Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Google's new tower looks very Silicon Valley esque, but vertical.

*Austin*


DJI_0113 by Alice Le, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mazatlan*









Hometown by Alejandro Martinez on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Seattle night by zeren yu on 500px

Blue Hour Seattle Skyline by Andre Shie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*CDMX*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Albany*

Albany Skyline by Paul, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Barry Butler Photography


----------



## hkskyline

Hudson11 said:


> Google's new tower looks very Silicon Valley esque, but vertical.
> 
> *Austin*
> 
> 
> DJI_0113 by Alice Le, on Flickr


Perfect timing as this San Francisco newspaper published an article hours ago about Austin's tech boom, and whether Silicon Valley should be worried.









This city was ‘the biggest winner’ of COVID tech migration


A year after the pandemic canceled its signature tech and arts conference, SXSW, Austin...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*



















Source : Twitter @EricEDunn


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*










Source : Twitter @LillieDeans


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*










Source : Twitter @gankp


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*










Source : Twitter @barrybutler9










Source : Twitter @BryanHudson


----------



## hkskyline

*Lexington, KY*

Lexington KY Drone Overhead 3 by Enrique, on Flickr

Lexington KY Drone Overhead 2 by Enrique, on Flickr

Lexington KY Drone Overhead 1 by Enrique, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*










Source : Twitter @DonCranston










Source : Twitter @JesseGalati










Source : Twitter @iancaldwellCTV


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego Golden Hour by Mark Thompson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Des Moines *










Source : Twitter @unfiltereddad


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas *










Source : Twitter @pastor_tyler4










Source : Twitter @Dylansummerall


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver *










Source : Twitter @TomAKirkman_AP


----------



## hkskyline

* Cincinnati *










Source : Twitter @fdharper


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*










Source : Twitter @seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland*

Waterfront Park Between the Morrison &amp; Burnside Bridges by Orbmiser, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tulsa *




























Source : Twitter @pqmultimedia


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Dave DiCello










James F Carr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Houston Skyline by ConfusedWithACamera, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*









Dan Pointer


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Cloud Shadows by Kurayba, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









christianseven









Billy Snyder









Nick Ulivieri









Thomas Brandt


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*


















Source : Twitter @Charlieshootss


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *



















Source : Twitter @sliceofsoccer


----------



## hkskyline

* Kansas City *
Kansas City, Missouri Skyline by Rick Wilhoit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee*

30 Seconds at the Milwaukee Skyline by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

After the Sunset by Steven W Lum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Little Rock, Arkansas *










Source : Twitter @michaeldean0116


----------



## hkskyline

* Providence, RI *










Source : Twitter @_nvisuals


----------



## elliot

*Toronto
Before the storm.*








Rascacielo


----------



## Hudson11

*San Antonio*


Over Downtown by bill barfield, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton




















__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 876 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 876 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*

Seattle Skyline by Harrison Walter, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

hkskyline said:


> Little Rock, AK


Actually, "AR" is the abbreviation for Arkansas, while "AK" is Alaska. I remember one of my teachers made this same mistake on a test in sixth grade!


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> Actually, "AR" is the abbreviation for Arkansas, while "AK" is Alaska. I remember one of my teachers made this same mistake on a test in sixth grade!


AL and AB used to screw me up. One is Alberta, the other Alabama.


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> I remember one of my teachers made this same mistake on a test in *sixth grade*!


Wasn't that last year?


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*

Peaceful Explosions by Matthew Sunkin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Standing in the Middle of the Street by Michael Nyiri, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









EPA Great Lakes


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @iamkylea


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Smith Tower, Downtown Seattle by Patrick O&#x27;Brien, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

NYC by Miles Glenn, trên Flickr









G train at Smith-9th 06-06-21 by fred guenther on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*









 Martin Vögele









Paul Richardson, CFRE (he/him)


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

The Afternoon Flow (Closer) by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr

Skyline Sparkles by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr

02/15 by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

1136823817 by Joshua Brothers, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston 2021 by jrotn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Montréal, Canada by Malorie Clavel, on Flickr


----------



## JohnF21

hkskyline said:


> * Minneapolis *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Twitter @UMNAlumni


FYI, this picture is at least 8 years old. Nice angle though.


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *

2021_07_13 Seattle (128) by photocat001, on Flickr

2021_07_14 Seattle (45) by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas *









Source : Twitter @kcheshier78


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @GaryHershorn


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Freedom...! by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Green Atlanta










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390649251567390722


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

IMG_9632 by Clay Hensley, trên Flickr

DSC_9247-3 by sir_duncan_ip, trên Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by Peter Roos, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago* 


















Source : Twitter @barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

A picture of a city. by Kenniku Tolato, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus*

Downtown Columbus from Short North by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

DSC09484.jpg by Gotham Parks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Sunset by Nick Burwell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis*

The most typical shot of the Indianapolis Canal by Aizat Zazlan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @MichaelPghPA


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Waterloo Neighborhood Park by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*


At the Chicago lakeshore by Jim Grey, trên Flickr

Glorious skyline sunset by Jackson Pilliod, trên Flickr

SKyline from Ashland by Cecilia Winters McCarthy, trên Flickr

Growing by ancientlives, trên Flickr

I’ve really missed the pulse of this city. Even if it’s only half beating right now, it’s still so alive. by Derek Brooks, trên Flickr









@ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Hudson Yards Rising (18) by Mike McLaughlin, trên Flickr

Central Park View by Angelo Keene, trên Flickr

20210721_KPS_334 by Marcos Baez, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sun Goes Down on Toronto Skyline by Suhail Akhtar, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

Kansas City Skyline at Night, 20 July 2021 by John Roever, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LIC *(ft *Lower Manhattan*)

DSC_1612 by Barry Bellovin, trên Flickr

*Midtown*

DSC_1607 by Barry Bellovin, trên Flickr









@GaryHershorn

*Lower Manhattan*









@GaryHershorn


----------



## micrip

hkskyline said:


> *Arlington, VA *
> 
> Washington Monument views NPS Photo by NationalMallNPS, on Flickr


What is that skyline in the distance, above Arlington? Looks too far away to be Tysons


----------



## micrip

dendenden said:


> Denver has filled in quite a bit but is still screaming for a signature tower right there in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 1803813
> 
> I'm thinking Denver will never have a supertall. Reason: the top of it would be over 6,200 ft. High enough to give some folks altitude issues. A 1,500 building would take that close to 7,000 ft.
> 
> Not too much of an issue for locals, because they are acclimated. For out of towners visiting for business or pleasure, could be.
> 
> Source/Credit


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Cityscape at Night by Ken G. Stewart, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

micrip said:


> What is that skyline in the distance, above Arlington? Looks too far away to be Tysons


Looks like it is indeed Tysons Corner based on the direction (this photo looking NW) and about 20km away.


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Downtown Miami by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston *









Source : Twitter @M56George


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Unit 2806 4508 Hazel Street Burnaby-23 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Smoky St. Paul Turn on a Saturday by BNSF 711, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Long Beach*

SoCal Sunsets: Long Beach by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Full Buck Moonset at Downtown Los Angeles by Christine Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Omaha Smoky Sunset by James Weatherly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Sign Hanger by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Detroit*

Detroit Tigers Summer Bash by Pistons Hooper, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle*










Source : Twitter @pulkital


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

Buffalo by Jeffrey Hayes, on Flickr

Buffalo by Jeffrey Hayes, on Flickr

Buffalo by Jeffrey Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *



















Source : Twitter @GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*










Source : Twitter @TheDanLevy


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati, Ohio skyline by MJofLakeland1, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City








*

Source: Alejo YeGue


----------



## JohnF21

hkskyline said:


> *St. Paul*
> 
> Smoky St. Paul Turn on a Saturday by BNSF 711, on Flickr


That’s downtown Minneapolis in the background.


----------



## redcode

*LA*

City of Grandma Jean by Francisco Shehee, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

20210721_KPS_360_DxO by Marcos Baez, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline July 23 2021 by James Woodbridge, trên Flickr

Panoramic View of Sunset in Toronto from Centre Island by Suhail Akhtar, trên Flickr

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

CHICAGO SKYLINE FILTERED BY SMOKE FROM FIRES IN THE WESTERN U.S. by kaizen729, trên Flickr

Showers by ancientlives, trên Flickr









@EclecticEmisary









@EclecticEmisary


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*

Downtown Boston skyline and a boat on the Charles River by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh, PA by Kirsten Heagy, on Flickr

Pittsburgh, PA by Kirsten Heagy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

NS 212 at Charlotte Yard by Travis Mackey, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

hkskyline said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> Sign Hanger by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


Yup, SF is still America's 2nd largest banking center behind NYC.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*








Seattle Skyline with Mt. Rainner by Fei Huang on 500px.com


Seattle Skyline Sunrise by Brian Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

JohnF21 said:


> That’s downtown Minneapolis in the background.


Whoops. Now that I look closer I can spot RBC and Eleven under construction. Edited.


----------



## hkskyline

*Tulsa*

RTG_8472_01 by roger groover, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary *










Source : Twitter @ JeanieGartly 

Canada Day Drumming by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin skyline at night by rahul rao, trên Flickr

Texas State Capitol Building by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr

Seaholm Intake by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr

Austin Skyline by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr

Austin Skyline by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr

Austin Skyline by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr

View from Mt. Bonnell by Paul O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle skyline at sunset by Charles Ziegler, trên Flickr









Seattle skyline by Arvind B on 500px









Seattle skyline by Anand Shivalkar on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









@NateValeriote

Vancouver skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, trên Flickr


----------



## AC12

*Miami*


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

P1044645 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1044551 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1044452 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Akron, OH*

CSX V124 Transit Center Akron, OH 7/25/21 by richthomp1225, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*




























Source :


https://twitter.com/realroyhuff


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ ArgenElezi


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashville by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ LarissaRolley


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Grand Junction Railroad Bridge and Charles River by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Looking along the Green Line T tracks by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Downtown view from Bayview Park by Miltonic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Harrisburg*

Harrisburg, PA USA - Walnut Street Bridge and Harrisburg downtown by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Boise Sunrise by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Modular on the Spot (Seattle WA July 24 2021) by Invisible Hour, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

E21_7520 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

E21_7482-I by Zvi Leve, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

redcode said:


> That's next level sprawl. Any chance of them touching each other this decade?


I wouldn't say it's next-level sprawl. It's very urban all in that area inside the perimeter (I-285) from Sandy Springs to Downtown with MARTA subway and buses servicing the route.


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

Louisville Slugger Field by Regina/acrphoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Kansas City *









Source : Twitter @ chrislloyd_mwc


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*









Source : Twitter @ piedmont1996

Rocketts Landing by Neil Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Pirate Water Taxi by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Downtown Cincinnati by photographygirl09, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *









Source : Twitter @ Orlando61821292


----------



## hkskyline

* Denver *









Source : Twitter @ CoachBWhiteRams


----------



## hkskyline

*Grand Rapids, MI*

River front Downtown Grand Rapids Michigan by karen L, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Chicago-34 by Bradley Olson, trên Flickr


My dad used to work on the top floor of the boxy black skyscraper!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Calgary:*








Calgary Downtown Blue Time by Yongnan Li on 500px.com


----------



## PsyLock

hkskyline said:


> * Charlotte *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Twitter @ Orlando61821292


Charlotte has a beautiful skyline. Just needs more density.


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle skyline panaroma !! by Pankaj Anand, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York City by EVE_Photography, trên Flickr

New York City by EVE_Photography, trên Flickr

_V5A6361-Edit.jpg by Joel Richler, trên Flickr

r_210724_042_beat0062_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Source

Chicago July 2021 by Manuel Santiago, trên Flickr

Chicago July 2021 by Manuel Santiago, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DJI_0013 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London, Ontario:*

London Skyline by WabbitWanderer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> My dad used to work on the top floor of the boxy black skyscraper!


your dad worked deep in the city and you lived all the way out in the burbs? How long was his commute?


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> your dad worked deep in the city and you lived all the way out in the burbs? How long was his commute?


45 minutes on the fast train, maybe 80 minutes when he took me with him and I asked to take the slow train so I could see all the stations...


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> 45 minutes on the fast train, maybe 80 minutes when he took me with him and I asked to take the slow train so I could see all the stations...


Good to know you're a transit fan too 😂


----------



## redcode

*Des Moines*

Des Moines_Skyline by Christina Gonzalez, trên Flickr

Des Moines_Skyline by Christina Gonzalez, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Skyline by Clayton Perry, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Source









New York by Marco Yacarini on 500px









View of Manhattan by Emily K on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis*

07-24-21 Memphis by Kermit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *





































Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls*

Niagara Falls by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Calgary:*








Calgary Lightning Strike by Christopher Landry on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Ina Coolbrith Pano by Dennis Stanworth, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jacksonville*

Jax Skyline by Britt Hester, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Good Morning Chicago by Dan Gaken, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

Downtown Denver by Simon Foot, trên Flickr

Downtown Denver by Simon Foot, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Blue Hour by Mark R. Ducharme, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
San Francisco- Skyline by Joseph Wingenfeld, on Flickr

San Francisco- Skyline by Joseph Wingenfeld, on Flickr

Imagine by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Unit 401 2298 West 1st Avenue Vancouver-75 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *









Source : Twitter @ DiplomatsUnruly


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey city*



















Pictures by me: Alfonso Guerrero


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

🌝 The Buck Stops Here ⛽ by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mexico City*

Mexico City skyline in the distance from Guadalupe - Mexico 2020 by Erik Törner, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> *London, Ontario:*
> 
> London Skyline by WabbitWanderer, on Flickr


I didn't know Marburville had a skyline too 😂


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

City of Brotherly Love by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

If The Sun Is Not Shining...Find A Sunflower by street level, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston - Afternoon Architecture! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

RLK_7344 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr

RLK_7312 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Busch Stadium by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline by Harish Varadarajan, trên Flickr

Seattle by Jose David Parra, trên Flickr











sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









AndyMafia









AifPhotography









A Busy Sunday Morning At The Lake by Michael Wilhelmi on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ EastTrigger


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ AifPhotography


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Milwaukee Art Museum by Daniel Hartwig, on Flickr

Milwaukee Art Museum by Daniel Hartwig, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Little Rock*

Little Rock by Ryan Albertson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York Skyline by Bill Raftery, trên Flickr


----------



## thewallpart6

While I think Hudson Yards is a brilliant addition to NYC, I am unconvinced by this skyscraper that looks like someone holding his pee.


----------



## A Chicagoan

thewallpart6 said:


> While I think Hudson Yards is a brilliant addition to NYC, I am unconvinced by this skyscraper that looks like someone holding his pee.


Lol, which one?


----------



## redcode

*Baltimore*

Panoramic view of Baltimore&#x27;s Inner Harbor with City Skyline - Baltimore MD by mbell1975, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ TheBeaconCLE


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Hotel MacDonald by wanted to say hello, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Calgary in a Cage by Omar Tabsh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *









Source : Twitter @ peterpayackpoet


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Ward’s Island Ferry by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

Panoramic view of Baltimore&#x27;s Inner Harbor - Baltimore MD by mbell1975, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Baltimore&#x27;s Inner Harbor - Baltimore MD by mbell1975, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Baltimore&#x27;s Inner Harbor - Baltimore MD by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *









Source : Twitter @ cwanger_alyssa 









Source : Twitter @ MikeSlickster


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *









Source : Twitter @ Margaret_Cioffe


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Houston Buffalo Bayou by Alma Montemayor, on Flickr

Houston Buffalo Bayou by Alma Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston-15 by Todd, trên Flickr









Boston Panorama by Cameron Kent on 500px

John Hancock Tower, good architectural and dismal engineering by Stephen Shankland, trên Flickr









Sunset over Boston Skyline - 1 by Tanumoy Ghosh on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

storm rolling in by Katherine Pan, trên Flickr

Manhattan, NYC Skyline from Met Roof by David Unger, trên Flickr

Manhattan skyline at 3PM. by John A. Fleming, trên Flickr

A northerly view of the Manhattan skyline. by John A. Fleming, trên Flickr

The tip from Governors Island by Gust, trên Flickr

NYC stitched 2021-07-24 by patrick prekel, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

A Beautiful day for Baseball by Brandon Olafsson, trên Flickr
San Francisco Skyline by Tony Harper, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

RX1-DSC04754 by tsuan628, trên Flickr

RX100-DSC07928 by tsuan628, trên Flickr

RX100-DSC07867 by tsuan628, trên Flickr

RX100-DSC07920 by tsuan628, trên Flickr

RX100-DSC07729 by tsuan628, trên Flickr









robcressy

Chicago, IL - Sunrise by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## thewallpart6

A Chicagoan said:


> Lol, which one?


15 Hudson Yards


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Không có tiêu đề by amber dawn pullin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

Denver Skyline by Simon Foot, trên Flickr


----------



## dendenden

thewallpart6 said:


> 15 Hudson Yards


When it was the corset it was very interesting. The new design is pretty lame.


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ DRescigno


----------



## AC12

*Miami:*


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

DSC_9356 by BartShore, trên Flickr

DSC_9434 by BartShore, trên Flickr

DSC_9412 by BartShore, trên Flickr

DSC_9403 by BartShore, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Panama City Beach, Florida*

Panama City Beach 1 by Todd Carr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

HBM! Summer at The Shipyards (+1) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Boise Storm, Summer 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Charlotte Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, NY*

Niagara Falls- American Falls by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamilton, ON*

Sunrise Hamilton Ontario by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mississauga, ON*

Photo_6554377_DJI_777_jpg_4173799_0_202181164856_photo_original by harley613, on Flickr

Photo_6554384_DJI_784_pano_12892105_0_202181165134_photo_pano by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ Seemahkachru










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn

Lower Manhattan skyline (NYC) by Daniel Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Charlesgate by Dan P. Lowe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

P1044942 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1044905 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Liberty shines on... by D'Andre Newman on 500px









The Other Skyline by D'Andre Newman on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Source









Chicago Skyline by AsISeeIt on 500px









DIT_photo


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Over the Moon by Kie S on 500px









Sunset at Seattle by John Gone on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philly*









Philadelphia Skyline by Jonathan Peña on 500px









Philadelphia, baby.... by Andrei Shpak on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *









Source : Twitter @ Timmac_


----------



## hkskyline

*Akron, Ohio*

CSX K182 Miller Ave Akron, OH 7/31/21 by richthomp1225, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

826A8454-Edit-Edit copy by Mark Funk, trên Flickr

Constant Change by Gust, trên Flickr

r_210731_141_beat0064_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto * from Niagara Falls

Skylon Tower by Marcanadian, trên Flickr

Skylon Tower by Marcanadian, trên Flickr

*Niagara Falls*

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, trên Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Antonio*

San Antonio by bill barfield, trên Flickr

San Antonio Without the Rama by bill barfield, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Petersburg*

Learning the ropes by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle*

Seattle Waterfront by Chi Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

City View (Dallas) by Alvin Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gatineau, Quebec*

(the gray sky is due to the fire smoke going around all Canada) - City of Gatineau and the Ottawa river from Major&#x27;s Hill Park, Ottawa by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Smoke Down on the Town by Clashmaker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

All Orange by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

kansas city by Dave C., on Flickr

Kansas City sunset by Dave C., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

2516 Courtenay Street Vancouver-84 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

2516 Courtenay Street Vancouver-68 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *


















Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

* New York*

r_210803_206_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_249_250_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_333_334_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_450_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_418_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco by Corey Leopold, trên Flickr









San Francisco from Twin Peaks by Arin Ray on 500px

SF Bernal Heights / downtown view (# 0770) by Don Barrett, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary








*
The Crescent Moon (Waxing) visits the Stampede by J Michaud on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

NYc by Felipe Mejia Medina, trên Flickr

Skyline Sunset by Matt Csenge, trên Flickr









Downtown by D'Andre Newman on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philly*









Hythacg


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY







*
@arthurgpresley​


----------



## hkskyline

*Little Rock *









Source : Twitter @ michaeldean0116


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa Between the Trees by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422160467867443200


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Route by ancientlives, trên Flickr

P6260475_DxO by Mathisen6.0, trên Flickr

Mega-Resolution Panorama by Jackson Pilliod, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*



















GaryHershorn









Ivan_Bushka


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Edmonton:*

Double Strike by Kathryn, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

IMO America's greatest city 











https://thepointsguy.global.ssl.fastly.net/us/originals/2021/08/Tailwind-Air-Seaplane-Boston-New-York-Cessna-208-Caravan-21.jpg












__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/otl1h0


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Mega-Resolution Panorama by Jackson Pilliod, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Skyline Pastels by Brendan Abbott, on Flickr
7/22 wallace eannace


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

SAK01895.jpg by Andy Liao, on Flickr

SAK01888.jpg by Andy Liao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Resorts World Las Vegas; 532am by samayoukodomo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Des Moines*

Contrast by John Dale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Charlotte, NC by Bill and Dessa Barnes, on Flickr

Charlotte, NC by Bill and Dessa Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

20210807_222157 by V&#x27;ron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Little Island, NYC (9) - 7/22/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

Little Island, NYC (12) - 7/22/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

P1045394 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1045291 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1045260 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

Tyndall at Robertson Hill-2 by Steven Leggett, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philly*









RgbPrime


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sliders Sunday-Sundown in the City-5237 by Marg Harrison, trên Flickr









quist

Skyline by Chris C, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by A Great Capture, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









itsryantweets

20210713_183510 by tonyantonetti, trên Flickr

20210808_124244 by tonyantonetti, trên Flickr

20210806_191658 by tonyantonetti, trên Flickr

20210731_192053 by tonyantonetti, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kelowna, BC*

21-07 Kelowna-Day 3 (25) by Jordan Christopher Centenera, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

NEWARK NEW JERSEY by Andy Aslc, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I never thought I'd see Kelowna featured in a skyline thread but it is starting to build tall. Speaking of Kelowna, here's a rather ominous shot followed by a more typical view.


Kelowna, BC
























BC wildfires by the numbers: Nearly 40,000 properties on evac order or alert


Wildfires throughout British Columbia continued to keep wildland firefighters on their toes over the weekend. The primary focus over the past f.




www.kelownanow.com












Heat dome holds in haze over Okanagan Valley - Kelowna News


The heat dome over the province is holding in place stagnant air, causing the air quality to deteriorate in the Central Okanagan.



www.castanet.net


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison, WI*

Sunset Wisconsin by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*









Tampa Sunset by Steve Davis on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> I never thought I'd see Kelowna featured in a skyline thread but it is starting to build tall. Speaking of Kelowna, here's a rather ominous shot followed by a more typical view.
> 
> 
> Kelowna, BC
> View attachment 1887158
> 
> View attachment 1887171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC wildfires by the numbers: Nearly 40,000 properties on evac order or alert
> 
> 
> Wildfires throughout British Columbia continued to keep wildland firefighters on their toes over the weekend. The primary focus over the past f.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kelownanow.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat dome holds in haze over Okanagan Valley - Kelowna News
> 
> 
> The heat dome over the province is holding in place stagnant air, causing the air quality to deteriorate in the Central Okanagan.
> 
> 
> 
> www.castanet.net


The wildfires in interior BC have been quite awful, especially what happened in Lytton. Hope things calm down as summer closes.


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Untitled-1-2 by Zane Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Day&#x27;s End by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Looking toward downtown Boston from Washington Tower by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*









Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*









Source : Twitter @ jackee_king_









Source : Twitter @ chromatic_to


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









残阳如血 by 文辉 (手机摄) on 500px

Brooklyn Bridge and Lower Manhattan on a stormy night 2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr









NYC twilights by Guy Drory on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Tᕼᖇᗴᗴ by David Burkart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

China Town by MadMartigen, on Flickr

Lighting Over Manhattan by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Stormy Williamsburg Bridge by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

PBRE6691 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

004 by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr

ChicagoSkyline0419 by Nardella Photo Album, trên Flickr

ChicagoTheRobey0002 by Nardella Photo Album, trên Flickr









Blue hour over Chi-town by Tyler Nguyen on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Unit 1304 950 Cambie Street Vancouver-24 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

Vancouver, BC by clearbrook4, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Skyline by Michael Hall, trên Flickr









Sunset over Boston Skyline by Tanumoy Ghosh on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis by Chad Davis, trên Flickr

Samatar Crossing, Minneapolis by Chad Davis, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Downtown SHU_0417 by Wayne Buck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Découvrir Calgary by Lorraine Vincent Photographies, on Flickr

Découvrir Calgary by Lorraine Vincent Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

SanFranciscoSkyline0186 by Nardella Photo Album, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Antonio*

Downtown Skyline by bill barfield, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









GaryHershorn


----------



## dendenden

redcode said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 残阳如血 by 文辉 (手机摄) on 500px
> 
> Brooklyn Bridge and Lower Manhattan on a stormy night 2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC twilights by Guy Drory on 500px


Remember how big the US Bank tower used to look from the top of the rock?


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Downtown Dallas Skyline by Ryan Albertson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Boise Foothills, Summer 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus*

Trinity Episcopal Church by Jimmy Emerson, DVM, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ Tylers_journey


----------



## hkskyline

*Long Beach, CA*

Down Town Long Beach by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Salesforce Park, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin Above Congress Ave by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago-66 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago-92 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago-81 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Morning Ride by wanted to say hello, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sun Sets on Toronto (from the Polson Pier) by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

union station skyline by Dave C., trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Beautiful day on Lake Michigan by Brian, trên Flickr

Magic Hedge, Montrose Point Bird Sanctuary, Chicago by Raed Mansour, trên Flickr

Chicago-49 by Bradley Olson, trên Flickr

Chicago Skyline by Jose Diaz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









wolfmercury

Not So Secret Spot by OMAR MASRI, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Ordinary Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nashville*









danikahmusic


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Back Bay skyline &amp; Longfellow Bridge, Boston - 2021 July 24 by Lee Wooten, trên Flickr

Boston skyline and the Charles River on a cloudy day by Chris Rycroft, trên Flickr

IMG_3102 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_3105 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_3017 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Double Starburst Skyline by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Vue de puis le Belvedere du Mont-Royal, by night by Ryder GILLESPIE, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Cityscape by Don Burkett, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Under A Cloud Of Smoke by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Framed by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Front &amp; Centre by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Vancouver at night sunset by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey*










Picture taken by me


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Capitol View Corridor by Russell Cardwell, trên Flickr

Blue Hour Reflections by Russell Cardwell, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Lake Front by Kenn T., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Blue Hour in Brew City by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

At the Ballpark - Detroit, MI by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Charlotte NC Skyline by Enrique, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*



















Source : Twitter @ thatsexton https://twitter.com/thatsexton/status/1427308024629186568?s=20post 1[/url] and post 2


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

20210814-PES03002 by Phil Schmerbeck, trên Flickr

New York Cityscape by Indranil Chakraborty, trên Flickr









New York state of mind ... by Kingshuk Bose on 500px









Mid Manhattan Skyline by Raj Pericherla on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philly*









Philly in Night by Priyesh Agrawal on 500px

Philadelphia - sunset of 5-08-2021 looking down JFK by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Angel’s Point - Los Angeles, CA by JR on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia - sunset of 5-08-2021 looking down JFK by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Minneapolis *

Downtown Minneapolis at dusk from Lake Nokomis by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Calgary*

Calgary by Lorraine Vincent Photographies, on Flickr

Calgary : le centre-ville vu depuis la rivière Bow. by Lorraine Vincent Photographies, on Flickr

Calgary : le centre-ville vu depuis la rivière Bow. by Lorraine Vincent Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *

Fairmont Hotel MacDonald Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr

The Pink Palace Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu *

Honolulu Hawaii- 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Richmond, VA *

Building a new VCU by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Uptown Dallas Skyline by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *


















Source : Twitter @ djtek


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Century City, CA*

Century City from the Mormon Temple in West Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tulsa*

Noodlers Game Night by Terry White, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *

Boston at takeoff by Ryan Knapp, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver *









Source : Twitter @ rcsco


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco *









Source : Twitter @ klizana


----------



## hkskyline

* Portland *

By The Riverbank by TMimages PDX, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

KC and The Horse by Stefan Loeb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Antonio*

San Antonio by Marc Gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati *









Source : Twitter @ MattRoden13


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa *









Source : Twitter @ rkotinsky


----------



## hkskyline

*Raleigh *













































Source : Twitter @ thegreatzo post 1 and post 2 and post 3


----------



## redcode

*Austin*









CITYSCAPE by YOLONDA FELTON on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Saskatoon*

DJI_0109 by Germain Hôtels, on Flickr

DJI_0104 by Germain Hôtels, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Little Rock*


















Source : Twitter @ michaeldean0116 post 1 and post 2


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









kissmygritsson









Incredible Chicago by Sergey Efimenko on 500px









Chicago River by John Dukes on 500px

Chicago, IL - Skyline by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*









Wanna Soak Up The Sun by P.J. Ziegler on 500px









Summer Time in the Land. by P.J. Ziegler on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver *









Source : Twitter @ isMcMahonFired


----------



## hkskyline

*Jacksonville*

Jacksonville Sunrise by Jim Thies, on Flickr

Jacksonville Sunrise by Jim Thies, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

The USS Theodore Roosevelt says goodbye to America’s Finest City by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

Jersey City by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Boston*


IMG_3131 by Phil, on Flickr

wait, turn that around...


IMG_3127 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Northwest Infiltration Basin by Mississippi Watershed Management Organization, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

Trent, in New York, USA. August, 2021 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Burnaby, BC*

4750 Duchess Street Vancouver-44 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Nashville*









Source : Twitter @ djohnstonphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, ON*

View of Niagara Falls - Niagara Falls - New York - USA - 03 by Adam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

mke-2021-08-20 (86)A by John December, on Flickr

mke-2021-08-20 (162)A by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Exiting Tampa by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Sun Rises on the New York Skyline by Suhail Akhtar, trên Flickr









Lower Manhattan Skyline by Danny Portnoy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Seattle at Dusk by John Dukes on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

San Diego Skyline by Lisa&#x27;s Point of View, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

IMG_0235_Crop by Nadim Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Beltline-0515.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

City skyline by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Phoenix*









Downtown Phoenix by Percy Chan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Boise Skyline, Summer 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Volleyball in the shadow of the city skyline by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Symmetry city view by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jriead


Toronto's arterial roads are beginning to intensify. It will be a 20-30 year build out.


----------



## redcode

*LA*

LA skyline by Nicole Winbush, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

_DSC2465 by Daniel Vega, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

California road trip by James Ragsdale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Tampa *

20210822-DSC_2282 by Matt Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montreal*

E21_7881 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ XtianHernandez

Chicago IL 8.22.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

Chicago IL 8.22.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

Chicago IL 8.22.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *



















Source : Twitter @ DroneProCharlo1


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver 2021 by James Le, on Flickr

Vancouver 2021 by James Le, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Houston Skyline - night by Agustin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









SarahJindra


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Reach the sky by Rhonald JR on 500px









Toronto Gold by Dee Potter on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Alki Beach by Calvin Deng on 500px









Martini Sunrise by Avniq Photoart on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ seattleracing



















Source : Twitter @ isardasorensen post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

DJI_0012 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Downtown









Monterrey San jeronimo district









Campestre district

















Valle Oriente DT
















PANORAMIC MIX:


----------



## redcode

*NYC*























































Source


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Skyline Pano by Don Burkett, trên Flickr


----------



## Skyscrapers03

Jack Crawford (@jckcrwfrd) • Instagram photos and videos


759 Followers, 423 Following, 389 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jack Crawford (@jckcrwfrd)




instagram.com




This section of the chicago skyline is on par with philly.


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Riverdale Park East by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

DSC01140 by Agustin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Halifax*

It&#x27;s Gorgeous in Halifax by Clashmaker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Edmonton in All It&#x27;s Glory by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*

Moon over Atlanta by John Pryor, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Gen3Champ

*







*
Chicago Panorama by John Dukes on 500px









itsryantweets


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









West end Toronto by Mario Rigby on 500px









DrewKnightWV


----------



## redcode

*LA*

6th Street Bridge u/c in Boyle Heights leading into downtown Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, trên Flickr









Los Angeles Freeway by John Dukes on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Stormy by Philip Craft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

MV Cape Edmont (T-AKR-5069), and tugboats Mount St. Elias (Kirby) and Kurt J Crosby, in Bayonne, New Jersey, USA August, 2021 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

Honolulu city skyline, view from Kakaako - 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr

Honolulu city skyline, view from Kakaako - 2021 by HiZmiester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

RLK_8240 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr

RLK_8123 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_3807 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_3808 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_3804 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Bridges of Downtown Houston by bill barfield, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mexico City*

México by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Edmonton Good Morning Sky by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Antonio*

National Shrine of the Little Flower with downtown San Antonio behind it. Picture was taken from Woodlawn lake. by Marc Gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Raleigh*

Raleigh by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

DJI_0031 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City & New York*

DJI_0075 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr

DJI_0078 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

Photo_1080295486_DJI_62_jpg_9844798_0_2021831173040_photo_original by harley613, on Flickr

Photo_1080295483_DJI_59_jpg_9530565_0_2021831172854_photo_original by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

August 2021 BBB DNC Bus Tour by The Democratic Party, on Flickr

August 2021 BBB DNC Bus Tour by The Democratic Party, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*

Atlanta After Sunset by Dave Wilson, trên Flickr









GTAthletics

Colony Square in Atlanta by John Pryor, trên Flickr

Moon over Atlanta by John Pryor, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Museum of Fine Arts, Houston by bill barfield, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Pittsburgh, PA by jaeger on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles *









Source : Twitter @ ElizabethRegal1


----------



## hkskyline

* San Diego *

2021-029 071 California Trip by Chris Summers, on Flickr

2021-029 062 California Trip by Chris Summers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Indianapolis *

_8270009-HDR by J. SONTZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Québec City *

CMG-_20210818_41333 x 4632 by Charles Goneau, on Flickr


----------



## micrip

Ocean City, Md.


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego in the morning light by Alan Greenberg, trên Flickr

Nightime Skyline of San Diego by Alan Greenberg, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Chester Ave. by Thom Sheridan, trên Flickr

Huntington Beach by Erik Drost, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *

Huntington Beach Sunrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Chapin Forest Reservation by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *


















Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Schuylkill River Flood by Tom Ipri, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nashville*

Outer edge of Ida passes through Nashville by Don Sniegowski, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *









Source : Twitter @ Jonpenaphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Balboa Park Pano 2 by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa *

Tampa Super Bowl LV Wide Angle by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA *

DJI_0543-2 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *

Chicago Air &amp; Water Show 2021: U.S. Navy Blue Angels Demonstration - Chicago Skyline Full by Joshua Mellin, on Flickr

Chicago Air &amp; Water Show 2021: U.S. Navy Blue Angels Demonstration by Joshua Mellin, on Flickr

Chicago Air &amp; Water Show 2021: U.S. Navy Blue Angels Demonstration by Joshua Mellin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *

Paddle In The Water-Toronto by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles *

Viewing Art and Enjoying Some Views by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Viewing Art and Enjoying Some Views by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Westwood / Century City, CA *

Viewing Art and Enjoying Some Views by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Viewing Art and Enjoying Some Views by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *









Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *


















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn post 1 and post 2


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Before Dawn by Ryan Torres on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*









Painted Ladies by Federico Ponte on 500px









The Bay by Federico Ponte on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

North Star Community Rowing River Access by Mississippi Watershed Management Organization, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









rhettwhatley


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*









Panthers


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Dawn Pastel Skies GFX100s by Mike Reid, trên Flickr

DSCF6292 by Mike Reid, trên Flickr


----------



## RondMeX IX

*Guadalajara México





















































*​


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


















Source for the above 2 photos : Twitter @ NDFjoey









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_4155 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4147 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Reno, NV*

Reno Skyline/Greater Nevada Field at Dusk by John Bahu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *

Skyline by PierTom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

Mississippi berths by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *

Gardiner Lakeshore ramp demo 🔴DJI Mini 2 by Andrei A., on Flickr

Gardiner Lakeshore ramp demo 🔴DJI Mini 2 by Andrei A., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City, New York, and Brooklyn *

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hudson11 said:


> *Detroit*
> 
> 
> _Z4A1520.jpg by tim cuff, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _Z4A1519.jpg by tim cuff, on Flickr


Quite a concentrated downtown with neatly-placed buildings. Hope their regeneration continues and succeeds.


----------



## hkskyline

*Providence, RI*

Providence by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

MusicCityGP21 0071 by Jay Bonvouloir, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> * Toronto *
> 
> Gardiner Lakeshore ramp demo 🔴DJI Mini 2 by Andrei A., on Flickr
> 
> Gardiner Lakeshore ramp demo 🔴DJI Mini 2 by Andrei A., on Flickr


Great to see that ramp come down although the stretch of the Gardiner in the downtown needs to go too. The tunnel option and hybrid option were both killed by the suburbs but I suspect downtown will keep trying till they're successful.


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DJI_0047 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Los Angeles Skyline by Aeson Rose on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









StateTucker

Pittsburgh Near Night by Brian Evans, trên Flickr









DaveDiCello









DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

South Loop View North by aka TomJ, trên Flickr

Rare Mileage by Larry Amaloo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Fourth of July Fireworks (1) by Antonio Grande, trên Flickr

Manhattan Skyline Looking West by Suhail Akhtar, trên Flickr









P1L0T


















craig_cudi









New York from Union City by Oscar Pardo on 500px

Clear day New York Harbor by Jjlhawk Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gatineau-Ottawa*

Skyline of the cities Gatineau in Quebec and Ottawa in Ontario from Bates Island on the Ottawa river. Summer 2021 by lezumbalaberenjena, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Nashville *

Nashville, TN by Franco E. Santos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cincinnati *

G08A7766.jpg by Mark Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

Alpena in Toledo. OH 09/06/2021 by Benjamin Cousino, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Pier 14 and downtown by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *









Source : Twitter @ ClimateArena


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Looking Down the East River at 2001.3 FT ASL As the Sun Sets by Joe A. K., on Flickr

Triborough Bridge by lotosleo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DJI_0065 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

DJI_0001 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr

DJI_0589 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *

Brown line ride through Chicago (12) - 9/1/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

Brown line ride through Chicago (8) - 9/1/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

Brown line ride through Chicago (9) - 9/1/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

COAST GUARD by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee *









Source : Twitter @ MKEPhotoSteve









Source : Twitter @ PeterZuzga


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle.2 by Luke Huddon, trên Flickr

MAX_0061 by Mike Reid, trên Flickr

MAX_0024-HDR by Mike Reid, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









The UN Building at Sunset by Val Tourchin on 500px









Waters Edge by Martin Fisher on 500px









New York Skyline During Dramatic Sunset by Tobi Dür on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*









IMG_7184 by Sylvain Gaudreau on 500px

Skyline of Montreal from across the St Lawrence River by Dominic Labbe, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*









Sunset in the City by Tracey Hamm on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Mississauga, ON*

Saturday evening by Sanjin Avdicevic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

DSC01101 by Brian Moore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Saint Louis Skyline by Errol Sandler, on Flickr

The Old Courthouse by Errol Sandler, on Flickr

It Was Quite a Bender by Errol Sandler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas *









Source : Twitter @ vicljoseph


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

Untitled by Susie, on Flickr

hnl skyline by Susie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gatineau*

Skyline ... (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*








Source


----------



## redcode

*Columbus*










Evening in Columbus OH by Danny Portnoy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nashville*

Nashville, TN by Franco E. Santos, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Cleveland Skyline by Jim Buescher, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Cloudy city. by Brian Kay, trên Flickr









_vincentcuhh









Incredible Chicago by Sergey Efimenko on 500px









Incredible Chicago by Sergey Efimenko on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

PBRE0111 by Dennis Fraevich, trên Flickr

r_210904_234_beat0074_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210904_297_beat0074_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210904_543_beat0074_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *




























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *



















Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

* San Diego*










Source : Twitter @ HerranenRebecca


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis*

Goodnight Memphis by jsheehan717, on Flickr

BassPro Observation Deck, Memphis Tennessee, 2 September 2021 by Barry Toohey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Huntington Beach Sunrise by Erik Drost, trên Flickr

Cleveland National Air Show by Erik Drost, trên Flickr

Cleveland National Air Show by Erik Drost, trên Flickr

Cleveland National Air Show by Erik Drost, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *


















Source : Twitter @ mackenzieimages


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *



























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn post 1 and post 2


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*









dallas by Tomás Muñoz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Chicago skyline by Cary Chu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*


















Source


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


















DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton 









Source : Twitter thatsexton









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *


















Source : Twitter @ mackenzieimages


----------



## hkskyline

* St. Paul *

Eastbound Ore by BNSF 711, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Painted Ladies with San Franciso Skyline by Tom Kilroy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









night by Calvin Deng on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee *









Source : Twitter @ PeterZuzga


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ morganmclellan7


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Barton Springs Pool by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlantic City*

210818-Z-NI803-1262 by Matt Hecht, on Flickr

210818-Z-NI803-1732 by Matt Hecht, on Flickr

210817-Z-NI803-2158 by Matt Hecht, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Pike Place Market by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Kerry Park (Sunset) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Kerry Park (Sunrise) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

World Trade Center 9/11 Ceremony by Maryland GovPics, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

hkskyline said:


> *Atlantic City*
> 
> 210818-Z-NI803-1732 by Matt Hecht, on Flickr
> 
> 210817-Z-NI803-2158 by Matt Hecht, on Flickr


reasons not to go to AC
-traffic
-vulnerable to storm surge
-gambling addicts
-air force dumping military grade jet engine fuel over the beaches < did not know this until now.


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_5049 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_5053 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Skyline heritage by Robby Gragg, on Flickr

Chicago by Everyday pics, on Flickr

Skyline by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Night Cap by Danny Aslanian, on Flickr

Throwback to Dinky Days by Eric Blankenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Outdoor Dining with a View! by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_5055 by Phil, on Flickr

Boston-9 by Jeff Giara, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

A Day to Remember #56 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Antonio*

San Antonio skyline with twin towers lights by Raul Medina III, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin, TX by jrodphoto305, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

Leaving Westboro via Scott street with Ottawa&#x27;s downtown in the back. Summer 2021 by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Let&#x27;s all hope the Obama Center juice is worth the squeeze. by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

20210913_162841 by eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

20210913_133941 by Shawn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal *

Off the main line by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver harbour and city by D70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin sunset by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston Back Bay skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

CN 305 by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto,ON by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin Skyline Over Lady Bird Lake at Sunset by Jason Sieben, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Winnipeg*









DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ jilltaylor680


----------



## hkskyline

*Destin, FL*

An Emerald Coast Sunset by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison, WI*

T6 Departing Madison by iaisrailfan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Honey NYC by lotosleo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Loop skyline by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

TAuch_Infrastructure-DowntownDetroit-WayneCounty-MI_Lighthawk_Sept2021(3) by FracTracker Alliance, on Flickr

TAuch_Infrastructure-DowntownDetroit-WayneCounty-MI_Lighthawk_Sept2021(6) by FracTracker Alliance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

TAuch_Infrastructure-OilRefinery-ToledoOil-LucasCounty-OH_Lighthawk_Sept2021(1) by FracTracker Alliance, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Cleveland

Cleveland National Air Show by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Blue Hour skyline by luvsd, on Flickr

Seattle, WA - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

Downtown Kanas City - Kansas City, MO by Dblackwood, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Could someone make a photoshop with Freedom Tower and North/South towers together ? Please.


----------



## AC12

Miami Sunset from South Beach:


----------



## redcode

AC12 said:


> Miami Sunset from South Beach:
> 
> View attachment 2062375


Source please


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









kenpix_









New york 2 by Jean Mendez on 500px

New York City by Richard Jing, on Flickr


----------



## AC12

redcode said:


> Source please


I am the Source.


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Scissortail Park-19 by Alex Sabatka, on Flickr

Scissortail Park-6 by Alex Sabatka, on Flickr

Oklahoma City Art-29 by Alex Sabatka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *





































Source : Twitter @ post 1, post 2, post 3, and post 4


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg *









Source : Twitter @ bbphoto_ca


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9



















Source : Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy and here










Source : Twitter @ Verrsaa


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami skyline by Steven Birmingham, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

IMG_6247 by Laura Blanchard, on Flickr

IMG_6248 by Laura Blanchard, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin Skyline at Dusk by Jason Sieben, on Flickr

Austin Skyline, 2021 by Dave Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York City by Hugo López, on Flickr

Never Forget, New York by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr









GaryHershorn

Never Forget, New York by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*









Denver Capitol at Twilight by Grant Collier on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Untitled by Tedros Tocrurai, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline 3 20210918 by Eric Jacques, on Flickr

Toronto Night shots by Cemal Sagnak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

East of South Michigan Avenue by Glenn Alexander, on Flickr


















Source


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*


















DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

American As Cherry Pie by Mike Aasen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Grand Rapids, MI*

Before You Go by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *









Source : Twitter @ P9383798









Source : Twitter @ rachaelfewkes


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *









Source : Twitter @ DroneProCharlo1


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Calgary Skyline by Connor J. Finlayson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *









Source : Twitter @ YEGHugo


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *


















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta *


















Source : Twitter @ SouthbyJaz


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

IMG7 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr

IMG9 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *


















Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91 and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas, Nevada by Diann Bayes, on Flickr

Las Vegas, Nevada by Diann Bayes, on Flickr

Las Vegas, Nevada by Diann Bayes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin Skyline by Enrique Jiménez, on Flickr

IMG10 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Morning at Midway by Matthew C., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago by Jorge Rodriguez, on Flickr



















ifmuth


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta in the distance








Source: Atlanta ranks 1st for most bloated—er, homes with most storage space


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Combined by Armond Netherly, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Skyline and Clouds by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Arlington*

Arlington Skyline at the Blue Hour 2 by Bradley Joines, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*

5 lanes dramatic skyline by Dale C, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*








IMG_1148 by Andrew Lutha, on Flickr









IMG_1153 by Andrew Lutha, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Virginia Beach, VA*

Walking the Beach, Virginia Beach, VA by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

River and City by kensparksphoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

New York Harbor by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *



















Source : Twitter @ JonathanSantare

When in Boston.. by Mark R. Ducharme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *


















Source : Twitter @ sigmas and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Stanley Park Drive by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Still Masked by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Streeterville Skyline by Glenn Alexander, on Flickr

Michigan Avenue and the Loop by Daniel Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

NYC skyline from NJ by Michael J Duffy, on Flickr









EmericTimelapse

*







*
isardasorensen


----------



## redcode

*Toronto








*
180921 by BASIL LEVY on 500px

Looking down Lakeshore Avenue by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









Pittsburgh - West End Overlook by John Dukes on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*









City view by Rhonald JR on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*









Holiday night, SF by Anna An on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Long Beach*

SoCal Sunsets: Long Beach by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Albany *


















Source : Twitter @ antonbeletskii post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

* Miami *









Source : Twitter @ EmilyFarina5


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta *


















Source : Twitter @ seand6711 post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *









Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*Manhattan*

baronsonphoto-20210914-027.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20210914-023.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20210914-031.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Boston Morning Panorama by Justin Patterson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline by Laurence, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Brooklyn*









Source


baronsonphoto-20210914-021.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20210914-003.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin skyline 5 by Derrick Frohne, on Flickr

Skyling downtown by Derrick Frohne, on Flickr

Austin by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*









Philadelphia. 2021 by Andrei Shpak on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco by Eric Gorski, on Flickr

Harvest Moon over San Francisco by Steve McClanahan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_5484 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_9711 by Phil, on Flickr

View Of Boston From Cambridge, MA by slgckgc, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto Skyline by Tim Vilayphanh, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

While I love the pictures, way too many are posted here. I think we are at 3 full pages in the last 24 hours alone! I shouldn't be falling 10+ pages behind just because I haven't looked in a few days. There's a reason most of these posts have no more than 2 likes; it's because nobody has time to look at all of them!


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Unit 103 131 West 4th Street North Vancouver-45 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

Unit 103 131 West 4th Street North Vancouver-43 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

Unit 103 131 West 4th Street North Vancouver-47 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

A golden Vancouver sunset by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

Exchange Place by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Dreary Builder by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

XXIMG_0245 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

Lakefront Promenade Park, Mississauga by Mike Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko









Source : Twitter @ NDFjoey


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus, OH*

Columbus Ohio Skyline by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rosslyn & Arlington, VA*

View from the Washington Monument by angela n., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin Skyline by PrimaPix Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ kiwinerd


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*West Palm Beach, FL*

Condo Row by Nick Burwell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

D85_1013 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*









Sunrise Reflections by Serge Yeterian on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Los Angeles by Mert Albaba on 500px

LA skyline from Griffith observatory by Moharnab Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









lindsayszafran









aker29









barrybutler9


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Dolores Park by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr









meshna









JenTalkTech2Me


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*









Cloudy morning on the Mont Royal by Matthias Hempel on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit *









Source : Twitter @ michexposures


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton *









Source : Twitter @ reikonyc


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

St. Paul, Minnesota by rapids_railfan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Self Portrait, Minneapolis, Minnesota by rapids_railfan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

S0423451 by Patrick Davies, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*









Source : Twitter @ EmptyUK


----------



## hkskyline

* Baltimore *









Source : Twitter @ Ravens


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *









Source : Twitter @ niggativityy


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *


















Source : Twitter @ thegreatzo


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Maintaining an Icon by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *









Source : Twitter @ SnipeWho2021


----------



## hkskyline

* Tampa *









Source : Twitter @ DLegotte


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha *









Source : Twitter @ RasMech


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

6th Street Viaduct by Karol Franks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ alliwalker


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*










Source : Twitter @ otterlyatlantan


----------



## hkskyline

*Knoxville *









Source : Twitter @ kjkettnerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*St. John, NB*

Saint John, NB Canada by T. Chabry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *

St. Malachi Church Run by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

311 Cleveland - 091821 - ©Brian Schwartz aka brianmichaels74-29 by Brian Schwartz, on Flickr









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*









Source : Twitter @ EstherFaith2020


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> Are the towers far from the CBD? I was wondering why the photo looked so different from the usual image of Ottawa 😂


I'm not that familiar with Ottawa but did some digging. It's called Claridge Icon and located about 2-3 km southwest of the CBD. Buildings like this are beginning to spring up but they're all just outside the CBD. To the northwest is the Ottawa River and the province of Quebec. Most are going up on the Ontario side but I suspect some might start going up on the Quebec side too.


----------



## redcode

isaidso said:


> I'm not that familiar with Ottawa but did some digging. It's called Claridge Icon and located about 2-3 km southwest of the CBD. Buildings like this are beginning to spring up but they're all just outside the CBD. To the northwest is the Ottawa River and the province of Quebec. Most are going up on the Ontario side but I suspect some might start going up on the Quebec side too.


It's nice to see another skyline taking shape. Canada really punches well above its weight when it comes to skylines.


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*

Detroit Skyline On a Sunny Summer Morning by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lower Manhattan*

Manhattan by Peter Miller, on Flickr

The view from the Dominick to downtown NYC by Steve Jurvetson, on Flickr

On the Twelve o’clock Boat by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr

ft. Hudson Yards

New York City by Tshi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Los Santos by N E F E R I I X, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Bulfinch Crossing Tour by NAIOP Massachusetts, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

CC-130J Hercules by Joseph luong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









Downtown Vancouver from Olympic by Kobe Tang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Denver*









Denver CO by Franco Martinez on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> I'm not that familiar with Ottawa but did some digging. It's called Claridge Icon and located about 2-3 km southwest of the CBD. Buildings like this are beginning to spring up but they're all just outside the CBD. To the northwest is the Ottawa River and the province of Quebec. Most are going up on the Ontario side but I suspect some might start going up on the Quebec side too.


Is there a height limit around Parliament Hill which is why these Claridge tall condos are springing up in the peripheral areas?


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *




























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn post 1 and post 2


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Moon behind Los Angels by Tommy Nie on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


















mackenzieimages


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago: August 2021 by J&amp;GMcLean, on Flickr

Chicago Skyline by Emily, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Downtown Toronto by B C, on Flickr









Toronto by Micheal Heinhold on 500px

Sun Goes Down on the CN Tower in Toronto by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr

Moon rising over Toronto by Luyi Wang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

SF skyline by Cathy, on Flickr

Last Day In San Francisco &amp; Flight Back To San Diego by Kitiara Heartfilia, on Flickr









Morning fog by Drakon on 500px

Last Day In San Francisco &amp; Flight Back To San Diego by Kitiara Heartfilia, on Flickr









thegreatzo









crain_larry


----------



## redcode

*Phoenix*

Equinox 2021 Skyline by mvcornelius, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey, not your average "mexican pueblito"


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Floating Over Calgary by Dave King, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

r_210913_2327_burl_0913_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210913_2393_burl_0913_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210913_2513_burl_0913_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco Skyline from Liberty Hill by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin en bleu by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*CHIHUAHUA CITY


























By: Unmexicanoporelmundo*


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*GUADALAJARA


























By: AlejandroOrtega *


----------



## redcode

*Anchorage*

Anchorage Skyline View (one) by Jeffrey Beall, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Columbus*

Twilight Skyline 2021 by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal Skyline by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Richmond*

NS V24 Richmond 6326 by HeritageNY, on Flickr


----------



## Sam875

DZH22 said:


> While I love the pictures, way too many are posted here. I think we are at 3 full pages in the last 24 hours alone! I shouldn't be falling 10+ pages behind just because I haven't looked in a few days. There's a reason most of these posts have no more than 2 likes; it's because nobody has time to look at all of them!


Yeah its way too much of an overdose, just a couple of guys dumping everything they see on the internet. For the average viewer, it just gets numbing.


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York, NY by Photos By RM, on Flickr









alyazia_eissa









Sunset at Pebble Beach in Brooklyn by Tobi Dür on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









Dusk City by Bernhard Huber on 500px









Urban Peace by Aolin Chen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*









A Beacon of light.... by StefaninLA on 500px









Downtown Los Angeles is beautiful at night by Babak Nia on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Columbus:*

Daytime Skyline 2021 by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


Twilight Skyline 2021 by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Our Labor Day Weekend Family Picnic Outing at Crissy Field in SF (9-5-2021) #50 by 54WilliamGJusto54 (weather enthusiast), on Flickr

Our Labor Day Weekend Family Picnic Outing at Crissy Field in SF (9-5-2021) #24 by 54WilliamGJusto54 (weather enthusiast), on Flickr

Our Labor Day Weekend Family Picnic Outing at Crissy Field in SF (9-5-2021) #25 by 54WilliamGJusto54 (weather enthusiast), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga*

Lufthansa A359 - YYZ by Mark Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Hyatt Regency Boston, the Charles River, and the downtown Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Boston skyline and the Charles River by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Boston Back Bay skyline at night by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:

What view? by Dave S Beattie, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*









Mile High Harvest Moon by Michael Porter on 500px









Denver by Andrew on 500px


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*MONTERREY, Mx*










By: _Vycraya_


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr









KevinDoellman


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

NYC skyline as seen from Perkins memorial by PJ Singh, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

INDIAN SUMMER by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Antonio*

San Antonio Skyline by Raul Medina III, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

2021-05-26-moon-full-lunar-eclipse-super-flower-blood-moon-san-francisco-bay-bridge-skyline-wide-1-HDR-2 by Ira Serkes, on Flickr


----------



## AC12

*Miami*


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

North Avenue Beach by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Detroit Michigan at Night by Edward B.&#x27;s Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York Midtown*

Air China 747-89L (B-2485) by Chris Ianno, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg* 










Source : Twitter @ MikePrattPhotos


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*










Source : Twitter @ KyleTWN

DJI_0213 by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ JonRudder










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Glass House by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin *










Source : Twitter @ thaddeus


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta *










Source : Twitter @ jjasonchambers


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

baronsonphoto-20210919-030.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20210919-012.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*

Buckhead pastel evening by Scott Warren, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

Autumn scenes; Cold air morning over Ottawa&#x27;s downtown by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

35 by Karen Carthy, on Flickr

20.Vanier dog park by Karen Carthy, on Flickr

5.Vancouver by Karen Carthy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9 

Chicago by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Grant Park by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

Chicago IL 9.28.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

Chicago IL 9.28.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

DSC07174 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Downtown Boston skyline and the Charles River by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

CR3_1087-224-1st-try by Myron Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin Texas sunrise panorama by Alexander Felice, on Flickr

Bat Bridge, Austin Texas by Alexander Felice, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

202109141 Boston, MA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

N5PIX - Film by n5pixprime, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

r_210922_010_pitt01_n_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210922_144_pitt01_n_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York Midtown*

Manhattan - Midtown from the Met Roof by Eric Gross, on Flickr

Smoothing out the Great Lawn after the Concert by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

Untitled by eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn *










Source : Twitter @ Tectonicphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello










Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles Lights from Little Tokyo by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Los Angeles Lights from Little Tokyo by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Los Angeles Lights, Los Angeles Nights by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg*



















Source : Twitter @ rjsbirdphoto post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

* Minneapolis *

Hanging Around Downtown by Jordan Wiest, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source :  Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin Skyline October 2021 by Vulpine Media, on Flickr

Austin Skyline October 2021 by Vulpine Media, on Flickr

P1057719-2 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1057721 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1057734-2 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*

Tampa Skyline Dawn From Ballast Point Park by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

chicago – october, 2021 by s.t.e.e., on Flickr




























crumbsnmystache


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

Stormy San Diego by Mark Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

Downtown KCMO From Downtown KCK - Kansas by Dblackwood, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

20211005-San Francisco Skyline seen from Potrero Hill_14x11 by Tony Knox, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Sunset over Downtown Manhatan, New York City by Ben Pearce, on Flickr

Overcast Day. New York Harbor by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Untitled by Vlad Karpinsky, on Flickr

Untitled by Vlad Karpinsky, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Stormy Sunset by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston *










Source :  Twitter @ peterpayackpoet


----------



## Poncho Gro

Monterrey 










Photo by me


----------



## Poncho Gro

*Monterrey at night *










Credits: Daniel Escobedo


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *










Source :  Twitter @ charlottefire


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta *










Source :  Twitter @ CantGuardPitts


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

DJI_0455-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0430-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0425-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0404-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0372-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0351-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Providence, RI*

Ring_of_Fire_133 by Providence College, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis *

City Market: Home of the Indy Bike Hub by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source :  Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *










Source : Twitter @ Ari_Traffic


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Sculpture Garden by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Eleven by Chad Davis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Downtown Houston by Marc longoria, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Huntington Beach Sunrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York Harbor by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Emerge and Diverge by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Untitled by Armond Netherly, on Flickr









Tribute in Light by Leonardo Regoli on 500px









Symbols of Empty Wealth... by D'Andre Newman on 500px









GaryHershorn


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY














*
@rodricube​


----------



## redcode

*SF*

20210918 sails below skyline by schizoform, on Flickr

The Bay by 419degrees, on Flickr









San Francisco skyline by Yun Mao on 500px









Golden Gate Bridge and San Francisco Cityscapes by Yun Mao on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*

Los Angeles Sunrise by John Edward Llanes, on Flickr

Los Angeles Sunrise by John Edward Llanes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Queens/Brooklyn border, New York

 

 

 
Source*


----------



## redcode

*Seattle








*
sigmas

Seattle Skyline by Larry Johnson, on Flickr









sigmas

Seattle Skyline at Night by Amiya Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston Skyline view by Duane, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Salt Lake City*

Salt Lake City, Utah by Dino Trnjanin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal skyline by Eduardo Cuéllar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









GaryHershorn

Sunset City by Anthony Tavarez, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

MIrrors by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

Lightning Storm in San Diego by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Two22 by Chad Davis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *




























Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

20211009-DSC_2760 by Matt Lewis, on Flickr

20211009-DSC_2787 by Matt Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

Governors 1, Governors Island Ferry, in New York, USA. October, 2021 by Tom Turner, on Flickr

r_211005_1046_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

3 Light and WR by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

Three Light by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

3 Light and WR by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

3 Light and WR by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Kitsilano Point View by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*


















andresdewet


----------



## redcode

*Mexico City*









Panoramic aerial view of the gardens and the monument to the by 21Aerials on 500px









Aerial view of the Angel of Independence surrounded by greenery and by 21Aerials on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*









Philadelphia Skyline At Night by Yevhen Makaruk on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









Downtown San Francisco by Luiz Campos on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

Downtown Kansas City, Missouri by Dblackwood, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Calgary:*








Autumn 🍂 by Norman Tak Ming Tam on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *



















Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9 and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *



















Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto and here


----------



## redcode

*St Louis*

Under the Arch by GatewayRail, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

G1050263 by Raffi DerHovanessian, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto Skyline by LarryJH, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago by John A. Henderson, sur Flickr

MWW Chicago - Gibson&#x27;s Italia (9) by Please The Palate, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Indianapolis*

Indianapolis Skyline from Highland Park by Aizat Zazlan, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

The Land by Roger Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Manhattan from the Air by Jarrett Stewart, sur Flickr

Midtown NYC by Russell Sutherland, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

@Chicago by bor, sur Flickr

@Chicago by bor, sur Flickr

Night in the City by Carl Elitz, sur Flickr









nomadicimages1









barrybutler9


----------



## redcode

*SF*









Downtown San Francisco by Luiz Campos on 500px

20211009_155009 by eric, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Downtown Boston by Hangyuan Yang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal Skyline by christopher odonnell, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Heron Rookery and Xcel Energy Plant by Mississippi Watershed Management Organization, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte








*
Sunrise in Charlotte by Terez McGill on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC - 10-10-21-2 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Midtown Manhattan*

Central Park (6) - 9/26/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia*










Source : Twitter @ TrevTakesPhotos


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

City at night by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Edmonton Fall Colours by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Our fair city as viewed on our morning walk today by Rob&amp;Monika, on Flickr

Boise Skyline, Fall 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscrapers03

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU5_tJsF6Rm/


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlantic City *










Source : Twitter @ seankardon


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ seankardon


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus, OH*

Ohio by Ming Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg *










Source : Twitter @ Greg_Przy


----------



## hkskyline

* Denver*










Source : Twitter @ DavidGilbert4U


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston *










Source : Twitter @ AustinMacD97


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Kensington Market by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Kensington Market by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *



















Source : Twitter @ DaleCarlson63 and Twitter @ GladellPaner


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @ Chopper11Pilot and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Tampa *










Source : Twitter @ Maureen_shell


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *










Source : Twitter @ TrishJewison


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ jahresgeschehen


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles*










Source : Twitter @ ryanditchphoto


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Skyline View from Kensington by Jack Landau, sur Flickr

Downtown Toronto by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

Kensington Market by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

DSC_5396 (2) by Nguyet Anh D, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

DSC_9834 by BartShore, sur Flickr

DSC_9844 by BartShore, sur Flickr

DSC_9849 by BartShore, sur Flickr

DSC_9865 by BartShore, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee *










Source : Twitter @ TessaRuid


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ ZachNelkin


----------



## redcode

*LA*









ryanditchphoto


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*









Atlanta Olympic Park-15 by Diane Theis on 500px


----------



## redcode

*CDMX*









reygolens


----------



## redcode

*Monterrey*

Monterrey by Daniel Escobedo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montreal*

A21_8749 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Buffalo *










Source : Twitter @ britdjmatt


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami *










Source : Twitter @ volvoshine


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati Riverfront with Bengals vs Jaguars by David Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Des Moines *

Downtown Des Moines by Pete Vielhaber, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Colorado River with Austin Downtown in the background by Morusupalli Rao, on Flickr

IMG_5460 by Jami Hitchcock, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Nashville*










Source : Twitter @ DrMarkDoyle


----------



## hkskyline

* Indianapolis *










Source : Twitter @ cvrfoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Halifax*

DSC_1276 by Eugene Rosos, on Flickr

DSC_1271 by Eugene Rosos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rosslyn, VA*

fishing the Potomac by Joe Flood, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

DSC_9880 by BartShore, sur Flickr

DJI_0087-Enhanced by Dennis O’Neil, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

The Skyline of My City by Michael Nyiri, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver








*
Vancouver Downtown by Muhammad Amjad on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Sans titre by Vlad Karpinsky, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Newark, NJ*










Source : Twitter @ McCaskillBurner


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha *










Source : Twitter @ bradwphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Calgary *



















Source : Twitter @ crazeeadventure


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9


----------



## redcode

*Louisville*

Louisville-Skyline-2EP by Roya Oshrieh, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> *Chicago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barrybutler9


The money shot.


----------



## Hudson11

*Buffalo + Niagara Falls*


The 716, as fall dawns by Kelly Sedinger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *










Source : Twitter @ YEGHugo


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Along the Schuylkill River - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*


















photoskgb









Chicago skyline by alison wishart on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*









LA Before Sunrise (Los Angels) by Jin Zhang on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *




























Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *










Source : Twitter @ TrishJewison


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta *










Source : Twitter @ seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*San Antonio*

Night photography San Antonio. by Marc Gallardo, on Flickr

Night photography San Antonio. by Marc Gallardo, on Flickr

Night photography San Antonio. by Marc Gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*










Source : Twitter @ SAdeelHussain










Source : Twitter @ xtinaisabela


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

Downtown St. Paul from Railroad Tracks by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

P1068265 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1068181 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

P1068145 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*

Jersey City / Hudson River by Steven Vance, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bellevue*

Sweet potatoes fries by Chance Merchant, sur Flickr

French tips by Chance Merchant, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Nice View by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles by BOB ROSS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Downtown Minneapolis from Stone Arch Bridge by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *










Source : Twitter @ Z33Imagery


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

DSC_9501 by Szilvia Faczanyi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *




























Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

DSC_4364-Pano by markread, on Flickr

DSC_4499 by markread, on Flickr

DSC_4319 by markread, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Trib Job Departure by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr









Source : Twitter @ fynmere









Source : Twitter @ SzndandBlsd


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Terminal Railroad Association of St.Louis TRRA 2010 (GP38-3) Train:T105 East St.Louis, Illinois by Terry Redeker, on Flickr

Terminal Railroad Association of St.Louis TRRA 2010 (GP38-3) Train:T105 MacArthur Bridge East St.Louis, Illinois by Terry Redeker, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

r_211011_021_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211011_240_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211011_253_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211011_275_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211011_315_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*CDMX*









Aerial view of financial skyscrapers and residential buildings with by 21Aerials on 500px









Aerial view of financial skyscrapers with moving bus and car on street by 21Aerials on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto Skyline by LarryJH, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Sunrise over Back Bay by Tyler Beyett, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Winnipeg*









DanHarperPhoto


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

2021-10-10 (ACL Music Festival Summary, Zilker Park, Austin) by Ralph Arvesen, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Skyline from Bde Makailas Ska by Todd Jacobson, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

20211008 R5 Kansas City 18 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

A different POV, of midtown ... from Long Island City by Steven Oldak, on Flickr

Herman A MacNeil Park by Steven Oldak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Hennepin Bridge-10 by Patrick Mustain, on Flickr

Hennepin Bridge-6 by Patrick Mustain, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ jackee_king_


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Downtown from MacKinnon Ravine by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlantic City*

Atlantic City by lotosleo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Houston*










Source : Twitter @ RevGregFain


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

KCS 4107 by Scott Ascher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*


















Source : Twitter @ FoxWithGuitar


----------



## hkskyline

* Niagara Falls *





Source : Donald Crowley from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *





Source : John Dukes from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Anchorage*

Anchorage by tpeters2600, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego *





Source :  Otola Photography from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

CSX J767 @ Cincinnati, OH - 10152021 by David Rohdenburg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Phoenix*










Source : Twitter @ raycleveland


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


City Lights House by Trevor Dykstra, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

MLS Stadium by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

Up the Great Northern by BNSF 711, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Return to Nantucket: Day One #4 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*









ACHIEVE by Josh Cantrell on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

The Ever-changing Austin Skyline of Buildings While Walking Along the Hike and Bike Trail of Lady Bird Lake by Mark Stevens, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

LAX by Roman K, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Halifax*

DSC_8930r by Chris Robart, sur Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

*MONTERREY / *MX


----------



## redcode

jetmty1 said:


> *MONTERREY / *MX


Monterrey looking great!


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









San Francisco in gray by John Kevin Keeley on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Downtown Toronto by LEXUN YU on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









GaryHershorn









central_park_sunset by Davit Zakariashvili on 500px



Source









纽约金融中心 by Chris Zhuo on 500px









帝国大厦 by Chris Zhuo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Downtown NYC by Michael Shambrook on 500px









City of Stars by Alex Gubski on 500px

Manhattan Skyline at Sunset from Roosevelt Island by Bill Rich, sur Flickr









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*









Mont royal by Baudouin Forgeot d'Arc on 500px









Mont royal by Baudouin Forgeot d'Arc on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Cincinnati*

3N9A6841[pano] by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Winnipeg*

Moon Over Winnipeg by Plonq, sur Flickr


----------



## Skyscrapers03

dendenden said:


> NYC absolutely dominates North America. Even Chicago pales let alone Toronto. Let's be real.


Yeah let's be real new york dominates in only size. Beauty and aesthetic are a different thing in which new york only dominates to people who find new york more beautiful. In my opinion Chicago dominates new york with beauty cause its more organized and thought out and new york is a huge jumble of towers.


----------



## isaidso

*My 2 cents:* this is a skyline thread on a skyscraper site so the focus is on skyscrapers rather than the laundry list of qualities that make a city great. It's true that quantitatively NYC dominates but it doesn't mean there aren't impressive skylines elsewhere. North America has lots of skylines with scale, height, and beauty. Even if some want to concentrate on quantitative measures only it's not a given that NYC will dominate forever.


----------



## dendenden

NYC 




























Source/Credit


----------



## Vilatic

*Atlanta*
Atlanta Mercedes Benz Arena by David Lake, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Omaha*
280/365: SOMEWHERE IN MIDDLE AMERICA by Chris Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Charlotte*
Charlotte 20211010_3 by dc7mns, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:

Blue Angels over San Francisco Bay by Martin Rosen, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

Skyscrapers03 said:


> Yeah let's be real new york dominates in only size. Beauty and aesthetic are a different thing in which new york only dominates to people who find new york more beautiful. In my opinion Chicago dominates new york with beauty cause its more organized and thought out and new york is a huge jumble of towers.


I love New York but man beauty might be the third adjective that I think of when I see the city. Meanwhile Chicago is simply the most beautiful city on the planet.


----------



## Labtec

Mansa Musa said:


> I love New York but man beauty might be the third adjective that I think of when I see the city. Meanwhile Chicago is simply the most beautiful city on the planet.


Most beautiful? That's very subjective. I haven't heard anyone say Chicago is the most beautiful city on the planet before.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Labtec said:


> Most beautiful? That's very subjective. I haven't heard anyone say Chicago is the most beautiful city on the planet before.


I think Mansa Musa meant most beautiful _skyline_ on the planet, which I have certainly heard many times on this forum. It would certainly rank very highly on my personal list.


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sans titre by amber dawn pullin, sur Flickr

DJI_0028 by Clement Lo, sur Flickr

DJI_0060 by Clement Lo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline_19Oct2021 by robert credo, sur Flickr

Chicago Skyline by robert credo, sur Flickr

DSC_2731 by carpe|noctem, sur Flickr

DSC_2638 by carpe|noctem, sur Flickr

DSC_2612 by carpe|noctem, sur Flickr

DSC_2610 by carpe|noctem, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

View of New York City by Jerry Hendricks, sur Flickr

ABW 121 by Andrew B. White, sur Flickr

ABW 115 by Andrew B. White, sur Flickr

Jersey City

ABW 8 by Andrew B. White, sur Flickr

The Sheep Meadow in Central Park. Sheep actually grazed here until the 1930’s. by JoeGarity, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston Skyline by Arun Swaminathan, sur Flickr

Longfellow Bridge Boston Skyline by Arun Swaminathan, sur Flickr

Boston Skyline - by Arun Swaminathan, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Downtown Houston Skyline_Oct 2021 by Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr

Downtown Houston Skyline_Oct 2021 by Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr

Downtown Houston Skyline_Oct 2021 by Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto












__





Toronto skyline


From Oakville




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









transitbickle









kevin_j_y


----------



## isaidso

Toronto




















__





INDX Condos | 178.6m | 54s | Lifetime | P + S / IBI


Add furniture to the list of things people throw off their balcony. Someone is going to get killed. This was at Cityplace. I hope these idiots are caught by the police. Video of woman tossing chair off downtown Toronto balcony under investigation...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DJI_0006 by Clement Lo, sur Flickr

1W2A0001 by Clement Lo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Cityscape by Jason M., sur Flickr

The View from Fishtown by Dave Leonard, sur Flickr









The City of Brotherly Love by Dom Schiavone on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*

Harvest moon rising over Buckhead by John Pryor, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Downtown Houston Skyline_North Side_2021_Mabry Campbell by Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr

Downtown Houston Skyline_North Side_2021_Mabry Campbell by Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*



























DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*SF*














































Fitzsimonsphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg*










Source : Twitter @ bbphoto_ca


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco*










Source : Twitter @ crain_larry


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL - Hancock Tower by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta* 










Source : Twitter @ Ajc_Tm


----------



## hkskyline

* Detroit*










Source : Twitter @ MaxWhiteWXYZ


----------



## hkskyline

* Denver*










Source : Twitter @ colorado_images


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Canada Geese flyby over downtown by Eddy Matuod, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton *










Source : Twitter @ YEGHugo


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Hop 05 Northbound on North Jackson by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

SCL02174 by Stephen LaJeunesse, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin en or by Tri Minh, on Flickr

Austin en rose by Tri Minh, on Flickr

Austin en bleu by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Nice Day for a Ferry Ride by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr

Brooklyn Waterfront, Bay Ridge 69th Street Pier by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

331 Garden Drive Vancouver-54 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

331 Garden Drive Vancouver-43 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*










Source : Twitter @ Tylers_journey


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

2021 10 19 Moonrise by Luca Vanzella, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Calgary*










Source : Twitter @ jrecarro


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Skyline by C r u s a d e r, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salt Lake City*

Ensign Peak Salt Lake City, Utah by Edgar Zuniga, on Flickr

Ensign Peak Salt Lake City, Utah by Edgar Zuniga, on Flickr


----------



## JohnF21

*St Paul










u/rt85rt*


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sans titre by amber dawn pullin, sur Flickr









City Blend by Mohammed Al-kashef on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

r_211022_234_beat0079_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211022_242_beat0079_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211022_254_beat0079_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211022_245_beat0079_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211022_266_beat0079_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

2021Oct22Moon (8) by ShellyS, sur Flickr









New York Skyline Panorama by Tovarisch Horoshiy on 500px

Panorama Westside Skyline New York Golden Hour by Frank Koch, sur Flickr









Manhattan Gold by Chris Stevens-Yu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago skyline - Monroe Harbor by Steve Lamb, sur Flickr

Chicago IL 10.17.2021 by MBA Photography, sur Flickr

Chicago IL 10.16.2021 by MBA Photography, sur Flickr









barrybutler9

Admiring Chicago Downtown by Morusupalli Rao, sur Flickr

Sundown on the Shoreline by Matthew Zuro, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

PA090419 by Paul, sur Flickr

PA090429 by Paul, sur Flickr

PA090433 by Paul, sur Flickr

Pittsburgh at night by Moshe Ovadya, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Flickr Friday - Theme #endofline by Jill /Blue Moonbeam Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal Skyline by Dominic Labbe, sur Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Dave, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Saturday Grays - Postcard from New York by Madeleine, sur Flickr


















maximusupinNYc


----------



## isaidso

Montreal Quebec




















__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 901 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 901- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Ottawa Ontario





















































__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 902 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 902- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton Alberta












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 902 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 902- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Toronto Ontario




















__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 902 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 902- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## New Défense

*Montréal,** Québec :*






































Montréal


Explore Montréal’s 69,031 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

GOLD COAST by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle*










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland*

Pittock Sunsets by Brandon Olafsson, on Flickr

Portland Through the Trees by Brandon Olafsson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

St Louis 2021 by jrotn, on Flickr

St Louis 2021 by jrotn, on Flickr

Gateway Arch 2021 by jrotn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Long Beach*

Cotton Candy Skies in Long Beach by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison, WI*

The Isthmus by ken fager, on Flickr

Wisconsin State Capitol by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashville pano by Hudson Dean, on Flickr

Nashville by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

NYC Ferry and the United Nations by Steven Vance, sur Flickr

r_211024_090_beat0080_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr









Brooklyn bridge by Bongjoon Lee on 500px









Freedom Tower by Jeffrey Adorno on 500px


















GaryHershorn

Sans titre by Howard Wong, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Howard Wong, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago morning no. 2 by Jonathan Lurie, sur Flickr

Sun sets over Chicago by Morusupalli Rao, sur Flickr

A popular photo spot by Morusupalli Rao, sur Flickr









Summer Day In October by Yevgeniy Fedotkin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

XXIMG_1517 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr









The Big Smoke by Sasha 'Ranfo' Stefanov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Downtown Minneapolis (2021) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

PA090494 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Untitled by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ DerekBradPhotos


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* Tampa*










Source : posted on Twitter @ PaulFox13 original photo by Maureen_shell


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*





Source : Oksana Poliakova from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Boise Skyline, Fall 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr

Boise Skyline, Fall 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago by neilsonabeel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Long Island City*

r_211024_155_beat0080_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston*










Source : Twitter @ annafrebel


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

UP 1933 St. Paul, MN by Josh Cleary, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles *










Source : Twitter @ christofspieler


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg*

Moon over Winnipeg by Plonq, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

2021 Colorado 553 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr

2021 Colorado 545 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

3 skylines in Atlanta metro area:

Sandy Springs, Buckhead, Midtown/Downtown Atlanta








Source: https://urbanize.city/atlanta/post/home-sizes-storage-space-housing-market-america


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Edgewater Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Huntington Beach Moonrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Edgewater Park Moonrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Edgewater Park Moonrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Valle Oriente at night


















low quality ahead


----------



## Hudson11

*Richmond*


Untitled by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia 12 by Ray Moore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls*

IMG_5995 by bpawlik, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Norfolk, VA*

Norfolk Downtown Oct 23 2021-3 by Ed Ellington, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Oklahoma City*





Source :  Richard Depinay from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles after raining by Sung Jin Ahn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

VIA 57 West by Mike McLaughlin, sur Flickr









A1025 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px









One Penn Plaza by Michael Shambrook on 500px









长焦下的曼哈顿 by Chris Zhuo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Monterrey*









San Pedro Garza Garcia by Marcelo Medellin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Houston METRO: Burnett Transit/Case de Amigos Station by MJofLakeland1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

PA100028 by Paul, on Flickr

PA100012 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin *



















Source : Twitter @ dawilson post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*




























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

IMG_6125 by bpawlik, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Sunset drama by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa&#x27;s Downtown Tight Crop by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Hazy SF Skyline from Albany Beach-2 by Steve Shupe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

PA100101 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle, WA by Aaron, on Flickr

Seattle, WA by Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Abandoned terminal by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis*

Downtown Indy by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Skyline from I-35W North, 30 Sept 2021 by John Roever, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Echo Park memories by Scott Carnahan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

20211027_171600 by Shawn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source :  Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

View of Philadelphia from the plane by Veronica Haskell, on Flickr

Morning view from the top of the Rocky steps by Veronica Haskell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

DSC_0024 (1) by Benjamin Cousino, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by Benjamin Cousino, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Lake Shore Drive south of Foster by Jacob G., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source :  Twitter @ AlecR0entgen


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles State Historic Park by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal Skyline from Mt. Royal by Fred Norman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Honolulu*

Downtown Honolulu Skyline by pgmark1, sur Flickr

Honolulu Skyline (Ala Moana) by pgmark1, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

On the Calmer Side by Jason DeVoll, sur Flickr

DJI_0458 by Vladimir Mitrovic, sur Flickr









Source









Chicago river and buildings by Sruthi Venkataramanababu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*LA*









Nightwalker by Alex De Rosso on 500px









City Lights by Ryan Torres on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Halloween by The Lake Central Park by Danny Daly, sur Flickr

Manhattan Skyline Looking South by Suhail Akhtar, sur Flickr









Dumbo View by Chris Stevens-Yu on 500px









A1029 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px

r_211028_282_284_beat0081_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, sur Flickr

new york city 1 summit view skyline view by photographynatalia, sur Flickr

new york city 1 summit view skyline view towards brooklyn by photographynatalia, sur Flickr

new york city skyline mid manhattan view by photographynatalia, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

san francisco in her glory by cknot1sk, sur Flickr

photo-2021-10-09-15-30-07 by Brett Whitelaw, sur Flickr

photo-2021-10-09-15-22-00 by Brett Whitelaw, sur Flickr

photo-2021-10-09-15-03-50 by Brett Whitelaw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

Uptown skyline by Jade Suszek by Niner Times, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Magnolia - Seattle, WA by Aaron, sur Flickr

Seattle Sunrise Pano GFX100s GF45-100 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0104-HDR by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0028-HDR by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## shivtim

redcode said:


> *Atlanta*
> 
> Uptown skyline by Jade Suszek by Niner Times, sur Flickr


That's *Charlotte*, North Carolina. Not Atlanta.


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Autumn Minneapolis Skyline by Tony Webster, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philly Skyline at Camden Waterfront at Blue Hour-10 by James Foy, sur Flickr









Philadelphia Sunset by Michael DiFebbo on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Heck of the North by Tim Fitzwater, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

9/11 @ 20 #6 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

9/11 @ 20 #49 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

9/11 @ 20 #48 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

9/11 @ 20 #46 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

9/11 @ 20 #4 by Keith Michael, on Flickr



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*



















Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91 and here










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*










Source : Twitter @ sigmas










Source : Twitter @ mackenzieimages


----------



## hkskyline

* Houston*

Reflection at Sunset by Bob King, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Amtrak Keystone train #600 headed into Philadelphia by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr

Philadelphia Aerial and Stadia by formulanone, sur Flickr

Girard Point Bridge Aerial with Philadelphia Skyline by formulanone, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Panama City*

Dramatic Panama City Skyline by yago1.com Ya Go, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sans titre by amber dawn pullin, sur Flickr

the city by silentpictures YYZ, sur Flickr









hykoo.photography


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco *

San Francisco Trip by Adam Chandler, on Flickr

San Francisco Trip by Adam Chandler, on Flickr

San Francisco Trip by Adam Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

DSC_9982-2 by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

LOS ANGELES by Sofia Fateeva, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Sunrise-1435-HDR-Enhanced.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*










Source : Twitter @ ljswansonwrites


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

r_211101_059_beat0082_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211101_034_beat0082_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211101_132_beat0082_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr









A1031 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px

r_211101_189_beat0082_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

Downtown San Diego Utra Wide Pano by Lee Sie, sur Flickr

San Diego by Peter Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Downtown Minneapolis Skyline from Farview Park by Tony Webster, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Skyline on the morning of 11/2/2021 from West Philadelphia by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr

SEPTA Regional Rail - Overbrook by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

IMG8 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









Vancouver from Granville Island by Glen Campbell on 500px









Vancouver Downtown by Muhammad Amjad on 500px


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey B-W And color


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*


















DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas









Downtown Moon by Gerard Scheller on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago









barrybutler9*

Angie McMonigal Photography-0002-Edit-Edit-2 by Angie McMonigal, sur Flickr









By the Chicago River by Yevgeniy Fedotkin on 500px









Chicago by Sridhar Kondakalla on 500px

That beautiful building, One Chicago by Steven Vance, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Boston by Praneeth P on 500px









Boston Skyline at dusk by Michael Luck on 500px

A scenic view towards the city of Boston. by Thea Prum, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

r_211104_038_beat0083_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

Panoramic Manhattan by Danny Daly, sur Flickr









A1102 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## Vilatic

*Naples, Florida*
The 239 by Helen Catherine, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Marco Island, Florida*
Aerials of Marco Islands (Darron Silva for VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *



















Source : Twitter @ thatsexton and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

City in the Fog by Chao Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ derekbrad_


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

GH&amp;H Junction by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Vieux-Port de Montréal, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Vieux-Port de Montréal, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

View of the San Diego marina and skyline from the Rady Shell music venue by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Totonto*

GM9A8320-2 by Phil Marion (196 million views), sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Fiery Sunrise from Julian Lane Park by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

ManchesterAptFINAL-2 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rosslyn, VA*

Tidal Basin by angela n., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Lorenzo Hotel in Dallas, Texas by Diann Bayes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*


----------



## hkskyline

*Fort Worth *










Source : Twitter @ mattlantz


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis*

Indianapolis by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles *



















Source : Twitter @ ryanditchphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

A rainy day &quot;cinnamon&quot; sunset by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Out to See #86 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Out to See #83 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Skyline view, Greenpoint (1) - 10/28/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

Skyline view, Greenpoint (4) - 10/28/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

chi-2021-11-05 (129)A by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Light power westbound by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin-4 by Alex Sabatka, on Flickr

Austin-5 by Alex Sabatka, on Flickr

Austin-3 by Alex Sabatka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Accidental Skating Rink by Kurayba, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

Repost by Dennis Stanworth, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga*

NSP09189 by Nick Stanley, sur Flickr

*Toronto*

NSP09175 by Nick Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

View from the South Street Bridge by Holly, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Surely, Shirley #44 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Surely, Shirley #29 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Autumn Glow by Russell Sullivan, sur Flickr









GaryHershorn

New York City, NY - Manhattan - Fort Washington Park - View of the City by Jeff Rozwadowski, sur Flickr




































wtz


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Cityview by Jim Nix, sur Flickr

Planespotting Nov 6 2021 ABIA by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr

Planespotting Nov 6 2021 ABIA by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr

Planespotting Nov 6 2021 ABIA by Brett Spangler, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee*










Source : Twitter @ PeterZuzga


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Rest by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

DSC_0800 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Cityview from Broadview hill by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr

14394_L1000801_LEICA SL2311-HDR-3650 by Randolph Croft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton











Source : Twitter @ swdfphotography


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

20211107_162518 by Shawn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Parc Jean-Drapeau, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Parc Jean-Drapeau, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Fall in Houston by Ryan N., on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline Panorama Icon by Johnny Zhang, sur Flickr

Seattle Skyline by Ethan L, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









New York City by Aaditya Kothari on 500px









A1105 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px









Urban Rainbow by Chris Stevens-Yu on 500px









A1108 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## redcode

*CDMX*









Aerial view of financial skyscrapers and residential buildings with by 21Aerials on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Autumn Rainbow by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr

False Creek Sunset by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr

False Creek Sunset by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh City autumn by Agralo photography, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus*

Downtown Columbus from Scioto Mile by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

New Development in East Franklinton, Columbus, OH by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

New Development in East Franklinton, Columbus, OH by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by alex_virt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_211107_049_beat0084_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Skyline from Stone Arch Bridge by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston *



 

Source : Matthew Morgan from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Anchorage*

Sunrise over Anchorage by Lisa Torkelson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles *










Source : Twitter @ ChrisBalladarez


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Downtown Vancouver by Mark Brandon, on Flickr

Downtown Vancouver by Mark Brandon, on Flickr

Downtown Vancouver by Mark Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis at Dusk along Stone Arch Bridge, 29 Sept 2021 by John Roever, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia (31) by T. McLauchlin, on Flickr

Philadelphia (35) by T. McLauchlin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Miami*









Miami Skyscrapers at Sunset by Ken Kenniker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*









Twilight over San Francisco by Tanmay Sapkal on 500px









First light over San Francisco by Tanmay Sapkal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York City Skyline by xiaoling sun, sur Flickr

Manhattan skyline view from One Essex Crossing by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), sur Flickr



 
Source


----------



## redcode

*Toronto *1958-2021


















g_meslin


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Louisville *










Source : Twitter @ stevegrider


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta *










Source : Twitter @ seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

George Washington statue, Public Garden -- Boston by Dan Updegrove, on Flickr

Back Bay skyline from Boston Common by Dan Updegrove, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

City skyline and the Don valley by Phil Marion (196 million views), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston embracing evening by Can Pu, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*










Source : Twitter @ Tectonicphoto










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## Hudson11

^ neat shot of the partial lunar eclipse. I forgot about that.


----------



## redcode

*SF*

SF Skyline from Bernal Heights by Adam Derewecki, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Descending by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, sur Flickr

NYC Midtown Skyline by Tuhin Das, sur Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Cityscape porn.

A few observations:

1. Seattle looks absolutely sublime in the latest shots, not sure I've seen that perspective before but it's arguably better than the normal shots from the other side.

2. I am in love with Philly's crowns, for me the best of the modern skyscrapers bar none. Futuristic vibes but still subtle and restrained, I absolutely love them and wish my own country or continent could emulate them.

3. San Francisco is hands down one of the best and most underrated skylines in the world.

4. Toronto is an absolute beast, every time I see it I am more and more impressed. Clearly in top 3 NA skylines and easily in top 10 globally.

5. Pittsburgh is just such an aesthetically pleasing city to look at from the traditional views, I challenge anyone who says more modern NA cities don't have as much character as their European counterparts. So many of these shots shoot that narrative down in flames.

Anyway, keep 'em coming please =)


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









North Ave beach sunrise by Harald Herwarth on 500px









Chicago cityscape from Lincoln park by Ali Mehdi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Boston skyline by Sham Prasad on 500px









Tobin bridge and Boston skyline by Zeyuan Hu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*SF*









San Francisco on a perfectly clear night by Daniel Heck on 500px









Fog City Rises Above the Highway by Yuval Helfman on 500px









San Francisco Sunset by Doris Ford on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nashville*









rocketpastsix


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Union Downtown by Mark Knoke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa Vertical Sunrise by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

202110049 New York City Chelsea and Hudson River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *










Source : Twitter @ YEGHugo


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ derekbrad_


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

FREEDOM TOWER. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr

Central Park Lake by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tulsa*

Lonely cars by Terry White, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *



















Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9 and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

DSC07911 by Richard Bagan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

NMSS Challenge Walk by national-multiple-sclerosis-society, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

DSC_1303-1312_stack by Paul Hustava, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

Something Different This Way Went by Don Kalkman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

After the Rain by Melinda Young Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Phoenix*

Heading to Phoenix by Lane Erickson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cincinnati *










Source : Twitter @ PhotographyET


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee *










Source : Twitter @ PeterZuzga


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

GRAND CANON MAVERICK NOV 2021-0798 by Boris Milan, on Flickr

GRAND CANON MAVERICK NOV 2021-0806 by Boris Milan, on Flickr

GRAND CANON MAVERICK NOV 2021-0829 by Boris Milan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Calgary *



















Source : Twitter @ JessRobynLoney


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *



















Source : Twitter @ thatsexton and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Providence*

2021.11.06 Full Lighting Salute to Veterans (Photograph by Jeff Meunier)-16 by WaterFire Providence, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Magnolia-Nov 19 2021-3407 by LunchWithaLens, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Skyline by Raj Pericherla on 500px









Mid Manhattan by Raj Pericherla on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Milwaukee*









_M1X0002-2-Edit by Patrick Sorenson on 500px









Downtown from south side by Abhishek Chandra on 500px


----------



## cubsfan

Source


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello










Source : Twitter @ jake_mysliwczyk


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_211118_575_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_377_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_317_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_264_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_029_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Dallas 643PM 11.20.21 by Gene Ellison, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









GaryHershorn

Concrete Jungle. Manhattan Skyline viewed from the Lower East Side-2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), sur Flickr

r_211118_045_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

warm autumn day by ed mccloskey, sur Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Joel Hulsey, sur Flickr

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Kofla Olivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Love the last one of NY, has a grainy quality that makes it look a bit dated. Love it.


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg *










Source : Twitter @ peggrammer


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *










Source : Twitter @ woodwarddotCA


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Boise Skyline, Fall 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Downtown skyline by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Sunset - 11-20-21-4 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunset - 11-20-21-7 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunset - 11-20-21-9 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Tuesday Night Mossy Ridge Hike by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh (Nov 20 2021) by James Watt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle, WA by Aaron, on Flickr

Seattle, WA by Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Hunters Point Shipyard by Christopher Michel, on Flickr

Hunters Point Shipyard by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Seattle*


Seattle Downtown Aerial - October 2021 by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

MONTERREY


----------



## redcode

*Burnaby*

Second Narrows Bridge by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

r_211120_173_beat0090_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211120_011_beat0090_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

Sunrise view from the Summit One Vanderbilt by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Downtown by Morusupalli Rao, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline by Kele Shi, sur Flickr

Seattle Dawn by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

Seattle Sunrise Sunrays by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Sunset Shipyards North Vancouver by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr

Sunset Shipyards North Vancouver by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

IMG_5560 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr

IMG_5583 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Louisville*

3N9A6137[pano] - Louisville by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Miami*

Miami Coast by Stephron King, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

dallas cityscape by Bill Dickinson, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*LA*

LA Skyline by Michael Zurvalec, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

The Island by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *



















Source : Twitter @ DigitalImagesRn and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Norfolk, VA*

Northeast Regional departs Norfolk by Grady McKinley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Columbus *










Source : Twitter @ MSchultzPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *

Cleveland Winterfest 2021 by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland Winterfest 2021 by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland Winterfest 2021 by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

You can tell Cleveland used to be a far more important city than it is today. There are some very grand historic buildings in the core. The closest I ever got was a glimpse through a plane window while crossing Lake Erie.


----------



## isaidso

Calgary
















Harvest Builders launches venture fund to build on Neo Financial, SkipTheDishes success | BetaKit


SkipTheDishes co-founder Chris Simair is looking to increase the Prairies’ notoriety yet again, with a new investment fund to support his venture studio.




betakit.com


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver
Vancouver Autumn Rainbow by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

IMG_4541 by Clay Hensley, sur Flickr

IMG_4534 by Clay Hensley, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-026.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-018.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-019.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-004.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

SON02896 by Jessica H., sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*

Tampa Skyline from Amalie Arena Garage Pano Crop by Matthew Paulson, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Granville Island and Bridge by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr

Stamps Landing by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Downtown skyline with power lines - HTT! by Ben, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

City Nights by Anthony Hicks III, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> You can tell Cleveland used to be a far more important city than it is today. There are some very grand historic buildings in the core. The closest I ever got was a glimpse through a plane window while crossing Lake Erie.


I thought Cleveland and Buffalo are quite similar. Buffalo also has some amazing architecture, not just downtown but also in the residential areas further out.


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> I thought Cleveland and Buffalo are quite similar. Buffalo also has some amazing architecture, not just downtown but also in the residential areas further out.


Most US cities in the rust belt have seen their relative standing decline since the 1950s. Shockingly, Buffalo was larger than Toronto in 1950. Torontonians used to head to Buffalo as it was more cosmopolitan/exciting. Times have changed but alot of that Buffalo grandeur is still intact.


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Stanley Park, Vancouver, BC, Canada by Csaba&amp;Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Hamilton, ON *

Hamilton Ontario Downtown Nightscape by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Lander Overpass, SODO, Seattle by Josh R.M., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

* Minneapolis*










Source : Twitter @ Metzgee_Eth


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Harbor 2259 by Michael Henighan, on Flickr

Harbor 2319 by Michael Henighan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*









Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn

baronsonphoto-20211019-002.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-022.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

DTLA on the left, Century City on the right P2950867_68_69_70_71_72_73 Stitch (2) by moondoggie71, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles, California P2980585 Stitch (2) by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Ride to Philly - EF-M 15-45mm - M6M2 by abysal_guardian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL - North Ave by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Las Vegas*

3N9A9001[pano] - Las Vegas by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal Skyline by Mixa Cluo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

&quot;San Fransparkle&quot; by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr

Blue Hour Pano by Laura Macky, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Black by Brian Evans, sur Flickr











DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago buildings and Willis Tower by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Chicago skyscrapers from South Halsted Street by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Calgary *

Downtown skyline with power lines - HTT! by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *

Golden end to the day (+1) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ swdfphotography


----------



## hkskyline

*New Orleans*

2021 Nov 15, New Orleans Nikon D7200 by King Kong 911, on Flickr

2021 Nov 15, Leaving New Orleans Carnival Valor IPad Air by King Kong 911, on Flickr


----------



## Motul

hkskyline said:


> * Milwaukee *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Twitter @ Metzgee_Eth


This is Mpls, not Milwaukee.


----------



## hkskyline

Motul said:


> This is Mpls, not Milwaukee.


Thanks. Corrected the post.


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas Strip looking North by Han Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *










Source : Twitter @ peterpayackpoet


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ redhead15014


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston Harbor by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Boston Harbor Fireworks by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*










Source : Twitter @ ThreeStarPet


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

MAX_0038-Pano by Mike Reid, on Flickr

MAX_0142-Pano by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

US...Chicago...skyline from Roosevelt Rd... by udo soehngen, on Flickr


THE CITY OF CHICAGO by BILL HUNTER, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bellevue*

Bellevue Skyline from Leschi by Scott Smithson, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Skyline behind the Wells Street Bridge by Alan Greenberg, sur Flickr

Chicago, IL - Skyline by Ben Conrad, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cincinnati *

Cincinnati - Stadium and Skyline by Sam Cooper, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Midtown Manhattan by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

port views 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Sunrise - 12-06-21-6 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunrise - 12-06-21-4 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunrise - 12-06-21-11 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunrise - 12-06-21-14 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunrise - 12-06-21-43 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

A Chicagoan said:


> *Chicago:*
> 
> 
> THE CITY OF CHICAGO by BILL HUNTER, on Flickr


Sears Tower is so sexy


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









GaryHershorn

skyline DSC02661 by Claus Holzapfel, sur Flickr

DOS_6209 by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, sur Flickr

Governors Island by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, sur Flickr

Little Island, looking Downtown by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin-X-E4-27 mm-003 by LunchWithaLens, sur Flickr

Austin-X-E4-16 mm-047 by LunchWithaLens, sur Flickr

Austin-X-E4-27 mm-191 by LunchWithaLens, sur Flickr

Austin-X-E4-23 mm-083 by LunchWithaLens, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Edgewater Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Edgewater Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland Long Exposure by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Christmas in Pittsburgh by Joe Allen, on Flickr









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello

Pittsburgh by moonlight by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus, OH*

Paddle-Boarding along the Scioto, Downtown Columbus, Ohio by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:







*


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

N/A is the absolute king of skylines and cityscapes. It never fails to amaze me how many world class examples there actually.are there.

Particularly enjoying the Philly ones, too, the most recent additions are jaw dropping and absolutely sublime. 

Wish something like that would be built in my native UK or even in Europe but just can never see it happening. The only way our architects add any visual interest is through gimmicky shapes, and for the most part totally ignoring crowns, spires, material etc.


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

port views 6 by Andrew Rochfort, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kitchener*

Kitchener Skyline by Matt, sur Flickr

Kitchener Skyline by Matt, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL approach to O&#x27;Hare over Lake Michigan by ArchiTexty, sur Flickr

Chicago, IL approach to O&#x27;Hare over Lake Michigan by ArchiTexty, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

San Francisco Skyline by Sarah Griffen-Lotz, sur Flickr









Nocturnal Nirvana by Swetha Gopal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Honolulu*









Downtown Honolulu by Youli Zhao on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Des Moines*

Iowa Women&#x27;s Achievement Bridge by David Wells, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa in Fog by Matt Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Nashville *










Source : Twitter @ AerialNashville


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *










Source : Twitter @ HehnIndustries


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

20211116_Stadia_byMexsport04 by Canada Soccer, on Flickr

20211116_Stadia_byMexsport24 by Canada Soccer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *










Source : Twitter @ Humes84


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pixel6Pro Test: Pano by Ornoth, on Flickr

Pixel6Pro Test: Pano by Ornoth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Baltimore *










Source : Twitter @ isabel_cumming


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

An Evening View of Milwaukee by Rob Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

NoChance by Funnin, on Flickr

Totally by Funnin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Miami HW by Gabriela Yibirin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

HBM by kensparksphoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Omaha Nebraska by Philip Craft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit *










Source : Twitter @ AUfromTO


----------



## hkskyline

* Indianapolis *










Source : Twitter @ liznierzwicki


----------



## hkskyline

* Cincinnati*










Source : Twitter @ GreatScottFord


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco waterfront by Alyosha Efros, on Flickr

09 San Francisco by annarouse, on Flickr

22 San Francisco by annarouse, on Flickr

San Francisco waterfront (might) by Alyosha Efros, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *

20211204_153440 by Shawn Smith, on Flickr

20211204_235813 by Shawn Smith, on Flickr

20211204_182338 by Shawn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Walk-A-Bout-1Dec2021-0002 by Robert Trawick, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Manhattan skyline from the Empire State Building by Pete Gianakos on 500px









A1125 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px

Crossing the Goethals Bridge #23 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Shhhh #28 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Shhhh #11 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

NYC HDR Pano from Weehawken 85mm Landscape by Chad Umberger, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Synthetic Nights II by Samiul Saeef, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*



















Source : Twitter @ Lee_Pyram and here


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

IMG_5620-foon (7) by Basz15, on Flickr

IMG_5743-foon (2) by Basz15, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Early morning Toronto skyline, 2021 12 07 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee *










Source : Twitter @ PeterZuzga


----------



## MarshallKnight

hkskyline said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> 
> 22 San Francisco by annarouse, on Flickr


Salesforce Tower is nice and all, but this classic silhouette will always be etched in my memory as _the _San Francisco skyline.


----------



## redcode

*Portland*

Portland Rooftop Skylines by Brandon Olafsson, sur Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey MX









west side


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

What an absolutely gob-smackingly good backdrop.


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline by Brant, sur Flickr

Chicago Skyline (Panorama) by John December, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal











Vancouver












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 929 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 929- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Good Morning, New York by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Shhhh #5 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Shhhh #19 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

DSC08851 by taigatrommelchen, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Deep Ellum by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Front Porch View from U of T by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minnesota &amp; Wisconsin 2021 by Alex Marino, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

December Sunset in Downtown Baltimore by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

December Sunset in Downtown Baltimore by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco *

San Francisco Bay Area the golden gate and Alcatraz by Nasser AZLI, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *



















Source : Twitter @ thatsexton  and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91 










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *










Source : Twitter @ HuntTheJones


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

MAX_0183-Pano by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0300 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0245 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0199 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

r_211207_131_pitt05_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211207_161_pitt05_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211207_599_pitt04_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211207_608_pitt04_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

r_211207_490_pitt04_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

HFF! Kings Mill Walk Park (+4) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Waxing Crescent Moon, Jupiter by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Las Vegas *

JetBlue by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *

IMG_6804 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_6784 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia, PA USA 12 09 2021 - Looking towards Philadelphia skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Orlando*

Lake Eola - Orlando Florida by Ty Weiss, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia - PATCO crossing the Delaware River by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr

DJI_0070.jpg by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Sunset Over The City of Angels by ReadyAimClick, sur Flickr

Pinky and the Blue (Rewind a Little Remix) by Narayanan Murali, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Walt Disney Concert Hall - Designed by Frank Gehry - Los Angeles, California by John Meckley, on Flickr

Looking past the Dorothy Chandler Pavilion to Walt Disney Concert Hall - Designed by Frank Gehry - Los Angeles, California by John Meckley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

StuyTown by Fran Coleman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*

Water Street Tour by heytampa, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

downtown shining bright by Dianne Yee, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Southcore by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

Roundhouse Park by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

Gardiner Expressway by Marcanadian, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Industry / Sport by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

SUMMIT One Vanderbilt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

SUMMIT One Vanderbilt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

SUMMIT One Vanderbilt by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

Christmas at SPUD by steve55126, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sacramento*

Elks Tower, Sacramento by 320-ROC, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco *



















Source : Twitter @ crain_larry


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Magnolia-Dec 12 2021-4036 by LunchWithaLens, sur Flickr

Seattle Skyline by RH&amp;XL, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

FullSizeRender-2 by Sterling Static, sur Flickr

DSC_0125 by GheeBeeGhee, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin, Texas Skyline - November 2021 by Randy von Liski, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Panorama of Toronto skyline, 2021 12 12 by booledozer, on Flickr

Panorama of Toronto skyline, 2021 12 12 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ CtyGrlPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston skyline 02 by Michael Garstin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa Skyline with Christmas Lights by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Lighthouse Tour #87 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Lighthouse Tour #84 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DSC02593 by Tauseef Latif, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

TStahlSFSkyline-2 by Tom Stahl, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Collingsworth in Winter by Stewart Schweers, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

Whitney Museum of American Art by Rich L. Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Bend by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston by Amy Delorme, on Flickr

Boston by Amy Delorme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland * 










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto



















Source : Twitter @ swdfphotography


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

DJI_0361-HDR-1 by Kevin Greiner, on Flickr

DJI_0287-HDR-1 by Kevin Greiner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Brooklyn *

IMG_6764 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_6762 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago * 










Source : Twitter @ mmeyers76 










Source : Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Dusk Falls on Toronto Skyline and Old City Hall by Suhail Akhtar, sur Flickr

Sans titre by amber dawn pullin, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

NY @ Night by Sami Haidar, sur Flickr

City skyline with water cops by Alberto Romero, sur Flickr

Manhattan Tip by Rick Bergstrom, sur Flickr

Times Square Tight by Rick Bergstrom, on Flickr

Skyline from NJ by Rick Bergstrom, on Flickr

Skyline Hudson River by Rick Bergstrom, on Flickr

Manhattan looking E by Rick Bergstrom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

1214Austin-Sand Antonio 2021_90.jpg by davemorinphoto.com, on Flickr

1214Austin-Sand Antonio 2021_97.jpg by davemorinphoto.com, on Flickr 

1214Austin-Sand Antonio 2021_105.jpg by davemorinphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh * 










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*New York * 










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Pinky and the Blue (Wait We&#x27;ve Gone Too Far Back Remix) by Narayanan Murali, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

East Quarter by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Sunrise from Spring Garden Street Bridge in Philly by Mick Kirchman, on Flickr

Sunrise from 63rd street station in West Philadelphia by Mick Kirchman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles by Joits, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Dusk falls over the Big Smoke - from Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (196 million views), sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Lower Manhattan Skyline by Dan Gaken, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn 










Source : Twitter @ TomKaminskiWCBS


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Christmas in the Park by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles Skyscrapers in the Distance as the Sun Sets by Joseph Ginder, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montreal *

CN 120 by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

James Scott Memorial Fountain by Pete Vielhaber, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Downtown Nashville from Nissan Stadium by hddean99, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago * 










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh * 










Source : Twitter @ Chopper11Pilot 










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Dynamic Clouds Over Seattle by Richard Van Eck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

Inner Harbor, Baltimore by Bob Julia, on Flickr

Inner Harbor, Baltimore by Bob Julia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto * 



















Source : Twitter @ Kurt_Wang_Photo  and here


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

baronsonphoto-20211023-073.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211023-047.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211023-044.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211023-013.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211023-032.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

baronsonphoto-20211023-041.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Brooklyn could conceivably develop into a Top 10 North American skyline. It's arguably Top 20 already.


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*









Piedmont Park by Jose Luis Stephens on 500px









Atlanta views from the top by Eduard Blaj on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*









Coastal city by Sebastien Major on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Austin*









Sunrise Austin Texas by Christopher Holmok on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New York*

baronsonphoto-20211023-143.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211023-122.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211023-116.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211023-106.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Milwaukee WI 12.16.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

Milwaukee WI 12.16.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

Milwaukee WI 12.16.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

Milwaukee WI 12.16.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

Milwaukee WI 12.16.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

*Holiday Lights at Pemberton Place in Atlanta on 500PX*

*







*
*Atlanta Blanket of Clouds Over the City on 500PX*


----------



## Zaz965

Cleveland has only 3 200-meter buildings, these three, this makes me upset 😭








Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Brooklyn could conceivably develop into a Top 10 North American skyline. It's arguably Top 20 already.


I don't believe it will happen.


----------



## isaidso

lovecities888 said:


> I don't believe it will happen.


Perhaps but some metros like Toronto, New York, and Vancouver increasingly have more than one horse/skyline in the race. Some of these secondary skylines are growing like weeds from next to nothing. They may not seem like much in 2021 but in 10 short years they could be.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*

Moonrise over Los Angeles by Sean Goebel, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*St. Paul:*

St. Paul Skyline by BP Gross Photography, on Flickr


St. Paul Skyline by BP Gross Photography, on Flickr


Saint Paul Skyline. by BP Gross Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

MONTERREY


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9 

US...Chicago...the pool... by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Prudential Tower and One Dalton by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Zaz965 said:


> Cleveland has only 3 200-meter buildings, these three, this makes me upset 😭
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


Who cares when they look like that 🤩


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:


View From My Window - December Sunset by Apollo&#x27;s Song, on Flickr

Salesforce Park during shelter in place 05/03/2020 by dougsf, on Flickr

Ferry Building, Embarcadero, San Francisco by dougsf, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles Sunset Moonrise by Sean Goebel, sur Flickr

The Cold Moon by Joits, sur Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY







*
@ VICTOR TORRES​


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

MoCA by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

MoCA by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

MoCA by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

MoCA by Marcanadian, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Calgary north-8643 by Don Eagle, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

The Dark Night by Nicholas Thomson, sur Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:


Metropolis San Francisco by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Oakland Temple and Cresent Moon by Jay Huang, on Flickr

IMG_25650a by mudsharkalex, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Views from the 86th Floor Observatory by Matthew Binebrink, sur Flickr

Views from the 86th Floor Observatory by Matthew Binebrink, sur Flickr

Views from the 86th Floor Observatory by Matthew Binebrink, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Baltimore*

December Sunset in Downtown Baltimore by Matthew Binebrink, sur Flickr

December Sunset in Downtown Baltimore by Matthew Binebrink, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

DSC_0189 by GheeBeeGhee, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Sunrise of first Daylight Savings Time by David Fulmer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*

Tone by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Richmond, VA *

haze skyline-2758 by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver *










Source : Twitter @ Five_Three


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati by 5chw4r7z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles *










Source : Twitter @ ChrisBalladarez 

DTLA and Dodger Stadium from Elysian Park P3000976 Stitch (15000x5462) by moondoggie71, on Flickr

Dodger Stadium and DTLA from Elysian Park P3010023 Stitch (25000x3485) by moondoggie71, on Flickr

The 110 looking South at DTLA by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *

IMG_2561.jpg by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr

IMG_2555.jpg by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver, BC by clearbrook4, on Flickr

Vancouver, BC by clearbrook4, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

A Pretty Sunset by Landreville_, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*

Philadelphia Skyline as seen from Copper River Park by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sans titre by amber dawn pullin, sur Flickr

Sans titre by amber dawn pullin, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

NY Skyline Jpeg_012-01-1 by Dominick Ventura, sur Flickr

NY Skyline Jpeg_044-01 by Dominick Ventura, sur Flickr

NYC Sunset by Rory Corbett, sur Flickr

2021_12_10_NYC_5D383-Pano by Justin + Kristin Schaack, sur Flickr

2021_12_10_NYC_5D365 by Justin + Kristin Schaack, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Downtown Seattle by Patrick O&#x27;Brien, sur Flickr

Seattle Sunset by LunchWithaLens, sur Flickr

Seattle skyline panaroma !! by Pankaj Anand, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

San Francisco skyline by Erik Strahm, sur Flickr









Cityscape at Night by Otto Noack on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee*










Source : Twitter @ natevomhof


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Skyline by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline and Elliott Bay from Jose Rizal Park by Scott Smithson, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @ LyfeLessons662

IMG_5369-HDR.jpg by luvsd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Frank Sinatra Statue, Hoboken, New Jersey by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr

Views on Manhattan by Dan Gaken, on Flickr

Views on Manhattan by Dan Gaken, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @ Lurkerlife


----------



## lovecities888

techniques1200s said:


> San Francisco:
> 
> 
> Metropolis San Francisco by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Oakland Temple and Cresent Moon by Jay Huang, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_25650a by mudsharkalex, on Flickr


If there wasn't so many earthquakes and hills, I bet there would be a few 1000+ ft tall buildings on its skyline right now instead of just one.


----------



## andegwa

*Boston*




























Source, Source


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Moonrise by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr

Vancouver Moonrise by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Albany, NY* 










Source : Twitter @ samdraiss


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee *










Source : Twitter @ berkie1


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco *




























Source : Twitter @ jude_allen


----------



## hkskyline

* Norfolk, VA *

Good morning Norfolk by Grady McKinley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Fair Park by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Tracks by ancientlives, on Flickr

Cover by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston* 

Walkway by the Lansdowne train station by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

DeWolfe boathouse and Hyatt Regency on the Charles River at dusk by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Oklahoma City*









Purple haze by Ron Lane on 500px

OKC Sunset - 12-25-21-6 by Jason Madrid, sur Flickr

OKC Sunset - 12-25-21-12 by Jason Madrid, sur Flickr

OKC Sunset - 12-25-21-8 by Jason Madrid, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

r_211223_010_beat0099_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

Moon Over Manhattan by Jjlhawk Photography, sur Flickr

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250112 by walkthetalk1, sur Flickr

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250115 by walkthetalk1, sur Flickr

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250064 by walkthetalk1, sur Flickr

First Snow Christmas Eve 2021-12-25 01:11:57 by Danny Daly, sur Flickr

Sunrise view from Summit One Vanderbilt_ by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Winds off Lake Ontario blew lake spray in to the air by Phil Marion (198 million views), sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

John Hancock Tower and the Boston Back Bay skyline during snowfall by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Downtown Boston skyline during a snowfall by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

comcastbluehour by Rob Rawls, on Flickr

Philly golden moonrise by Rob Rawls, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Pittsburgh:*








Pittsburgh Dawn by Brook Ward on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Skyline by ancientlives, sur Flickr

Hey Chicago! by Andy, sur Flickr









barrybutler9


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego skyline from Shelter Island by Michelle Fehler, sur Flickr

skyline by Michelle Fehler, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*

Winter Sunset in the City by Bobby Stamatakis, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

West Seattle, Washington by The West End, sur Flickr

Seattle, Washington skyline by The West End, sur Flickr

Seattle, Washington skyline by The West End, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

31 minutes after Sunset, Griffith Observatory to DTLA from Mt Hollywood Trail P3070272 Stitch by moondoggie71, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Saskatoon:*

Saskatoon early morning skyline by Janet Hill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boise*

Boise Skyline, Winter 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

The deadline by Robby Gragg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ nomadicimages1

Backdrop by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn and here

New York by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jacksonville*

Jacksonville 2021 by jrotn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

Brown&#x27;s Island Blue Hour by William Crew, on Flickr

20211225-IMG_8568_AuroraHDR-edit by Kelly Verdeck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis*

I-40 bridge over the Mississippi by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

DSC_0423 by Brian Kearney, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*








By Zach Griff


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Winter sunset by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, sur Flickr

Vancouver Coal Harbour Frozen Ice Sheet by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr

Vancouver Coal Harbour Winter Night by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr

snowy Boxing Day 2021, Vancouver winter by roaming-the-planet, sur Flickr

Vancouver Christmas Day 2021 Snow by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr

Vancouver Christmas Day 2021 by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

City view by Brooklyn Color, sur Flickr

A box for Boxing Day by rcwisneski, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Skyline by HIEU TRAN, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin skyline by chris reeder, sur Flickr

Austin Skyline by Mark Hughes, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

1 minute after Sunset, Los Angeles California 2021-12-26 kkhjhgfttyyuj by moondoggie71, sur Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Joits, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

DJI_0927-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0938-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0887-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0871-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0833-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

Untitled by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus*

Christmas in Columbus by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *

Seattle Skyline on Cloudy Christmas by Amiya Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Nightscape-3334 by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

UP 5760 South - South Omaha, Nebraska by Jamison Nicholls, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Detroit Riverfront * by Geoff Pekor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *

Sandy Hook Manhattan skylineDSC04467 by Claus Holzapfel, on Flickr




























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

White Christmas Day in Vancouver by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr

White Christmas in Vancouver by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Jean-Luc Leroy-00104 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr 

Jean-Luc Leroy-00125 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

FV7A8075 by michael jackson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Houston *










Source : Twitter @ KESSLER4TEXAS


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Untitled_Panorama-2 by Mark Hughes, on Flickr

Austin by Mark Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline on 12/27/21 by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

3N9A0091[pano] by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr

Minneapolis Skyline from Stone Arch Bridge, Mill District, Minneapolis, MN by Warren LeMay, sur Flickr

Minneapolis Skyline from Stone Arch Bridge, Mill District, Minneapolis, MN by Warren LeMay, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta*










Source : Twitter @ seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

20211226-DJI_0178_AuroraHDR-edit by Kelly Verdeck, on Flickr

20211226-DJI_0216 by Kelly Verdeck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

November Toronto by Jarrod McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Wake Up, Hazelnut by Myk McGrane, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*St. Louis*

830A2617R+ by Rob Bulmahn, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

PXL_20211227_232012742.MP by Frank Chan, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles *










Source : Twitter @ One_LastWish


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas from Harry Reid International Airport / McCarran International Airport . by Robert Symes, on Flickr

N17265 United Airlines Boeing 737-8 MAX. KLAS / LAS Harry Reid International Airport, Las Vegas NV . by Robert Symes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin views by Kristina Hickey, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Raleigh*









aerial view of illuminated buildings in city at night by Mike Enke on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Rosslyn, VA*

Rosslyn skyline reflected in the Potomac River, night at Georgetown Waterfront Park, Washington, D.C. by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Harrisburg*

Harrisburg University Tower by SouthCentralPA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

DSCF8925 by Frederic Gross, on Flickr

DSCF8939 by Frederic Gross, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis, TN*

Memphis skyline by Arlee Green, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Burnaby, BC*

Unit 1004 6699 Dunblane Avenue Burnaby-35 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

Unit 1004 6699 Dunblane Avenue Burnaby-24 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

GM9A0662 by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *

Cover by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston Back Bay skyline in early evening by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Looking toward Back Bay and the John Hancock Tower from Boston Common by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Pathway in Boston Common by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Downtown Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Atlanta*









Sky on Fire by Mathieu Channer on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Century City Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, sur Flickr









Winter if Los Angeles by Ryan Torres on 500px

The Last Sunrise of 2021 by Joits, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

3N9A8232[pano] - New York by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey Mountainscape


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Best Wishes for 2022 New Year. by James Sobredo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton *










Source : Twitter @ YEGHugo


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

20211111_Hagerty-232 by Tom Hagerty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Sunset - 12-30-21-2 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

2021_San Deigo Trip_Harbor Cruise_12 by Jared625, sur Flickr

2021_San Deigo Trip_Harbor Cruise_7 by Jared625, sur Flickr

2021_San Deigo Trip_Harbor Cruise_6 by Jared625, sur Flickr

2021_San Deigo Trip_Harbor Cruise_60 by Jared625, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr

Liberty Island Pier With Lower Manhattan Skyline by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr



















Source : Twitter @ Ralphsphotoz and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver, BC by clearbrook4, on Flickr

Snow Day in Stanley Park by Rebecca Bollwitt, on Flickr

Snow Day in Stanley Park by Rebecca Bollwitt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Phoenix*

Phoenix by Colin Bosch, on Flickr

Phoenix by Colin Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Sunset - 12-30-21-59 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunset - 12-30-21-54 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunset - 12-30-21-2 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunset - 12-30-21-32 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, ON*

Glacier National Park Roadtrip 2021 by Andrew Marrapese, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montreal*

DSC_9228 by André Querry, on Flickr

DSC_9251 by André Querry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> *Waterloo, Ontario:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterloo Skyline from McLennan by hugociss on 500px.com


There are quite a lot of highrise residentials around the 2 universities there, creating a new and fresh skyline. GO buses run to Mississauga quite regularly now, making access a lot more convenient.


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Skyline by Veit, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Antonio*









San Antonio at Night by Todd Leckie on 500px









River City by Todd Leckie on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Charlotte*

Charlotte Skyline Sunset Photo by Rob H, sur Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*New York City, USA*

I want to take you higher by Ma®k Schreiner, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Newport, NJ*

Newport NJ skyline by Brooklyn Bridge Stickers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

IMG_6561 by Tarik Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Minneapolis*










Source : Twitter @ Metzgee_Eth


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Swimming in the Bay1 by Doug Donaldson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Panorama, Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2022 01 03 by booledozer, on Flickr

Panorama, Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2022 01 03 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Downtown Dusk by Mark Knoke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal*

01-03-22 Quarantine Shennanigans 01 by derek.kolb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Skyline from Loring Park, Loring Park, Minneapolis, MN by Warren LeMay, on Flickr

Minneapolis Skyline from Loring Park, Loring Park, Minneapolis, MN by Warren LeMay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

DSC_0541 by James Newman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Manhattan, Manhattan West Side and The Hudson River by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr

East River by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan By Night by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr

Manhattan By Night by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt Building and Manhattan by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco *










Source : Twitter @ AndrewOptics


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis by Irina Hynes, on Flickr

IMGP9015 by Howard W. Morris, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

202120102_divcowest_monthly_edited_aerial_photography_DJI_0330 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Untitled by Brad Truxell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## redcode

*Richmond*









Richmond by Robert Pfeifer on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New York*









Sunset at New York by Christina Zhou on 500px









The edge by Christian Catamo on 500px

NYC Skyline Panorama by Alex M, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

CN 305 by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York*










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL by Ben Conrad, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cincinnati*

3N9A6964[pano] - Cincinnati by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus, OH*

_NIK1258 by Glover Shearron Jr, on Flickr

_DSC7282 by Glover Shearron Jr, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Houston Skyline by Bruce Thompson, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver, BC, Canada by Csaba&amp;Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Downtown Detroit by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago, USA by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

On the Riverfront by Doris Rapp, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

from Space Needle by RH&amp;XL, on Flickr

from Space Needle by RH&amp;XL, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* San Diego *

2021_San Deigo Trip_USS Midway_16 by Jared625, on Flickr

2021_San Deigo Trip_San Diego Zoo_69 by Jared625, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hartford*

Hartford Round 2 by Dan P. Lowe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Quebec City*

Panorama du Vieux-Québec by Pierre Lemieux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York*










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Las Vegas*

Las Vegas Strip in the Valley by Robert Baker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin *

2022 Austin-Jan 006 by David Rinehart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *










Source : Twitter @ VanCityPerry


----------



## hkskyline

*Sacramento*

Sacramento California by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*








Michigan Avenue and the Loop by Daniel Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









ChiPhotoGuy

Chicago Skyline 1 by melvin whitehead, sur Flickr

Chicago, IL by Ben Conrad, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

2714-Denver_Barnum_Park2_Downtown_Skyline_Winter_2022_5TMDE_RVT2-PS.jpg by RealVideoTour, sur Flickr

2717-Denver_Downtown_Skyline_Winter_2022_5TMDE_RVT2-PS.jpg by RealVideoTour, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

2022-01-06_02 by Jorge Bernardino, sur Flickr

2021-12-14_01 by Jorge Bernardino, sur Flickr

2022-01-06_03 by Jorge Bernardino, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles *



























Source : Twitter @ AndrewOptics


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*

Chicago Winter-152 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-145 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-139 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-127 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-126 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-125 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-118 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle by concrete&amp;fells, sur Flickr

Seattle by concrete&amp;fells, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Fiery Sunrise from Julian Lane Park Tight by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Untitled by Brad Truxell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

San Diego - city on the bay by Cathy Presmyk, on Flickr

San Diego Blue Hour by Cathy Presmyk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *

Dr Jose P Rizal Bridge by RH&amp;XL, on Flickr

Seattle 1/8/22 by Mark Ahlness, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *(Humber Bay & Mississauga in the background)

Frozen Sunset by mooncall2012, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ MikeACollier


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

Trip to Colorado and Utah by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

Trip to Colorado and Utah by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Sacramento to Halfmoon Bay-7 by DreyerPictures (20 million views - Thank You!), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*









Houston Skyline by Miguel Opacic on 500px

*







*
Houston Skyline by Miguel Opacic on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









Los Angeles Urban Skyline by Roy Zhang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*









Walterdale Bridge, Edmonton by Saqib Ameen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*









Downtown Tampa by P.J. Ziegler on 500px

Fiery Sunrise from Julian Lane Park Tight by Matthew Paulson, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

Louisville at night overcast by David Green, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cincinnati *

Cincinnati, OH - EMD51283 1 by John Kubler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte *

Charlotte, NC by Paul Tognotti, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta*










Source : Twitter @ Goblinkatie


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*



















Source : Twitter @ cwanger_alyssa and here


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

MAX_0069 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0003 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0023 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

DSCF2619 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

DSCF2608 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Planespotting Jan 9 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Sunset of September 2020 in Philadelphia by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Sunset of September 2020 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston Skyline on brisk January morning. by _Eric Wehmeyer_, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tulsa*

Route 66 by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

DSC_8247-Edit.jpg by Jason Whitaker, on Flickr

DSC_8118-Edit.jpg by Jason Whitaker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Jelly bean by kedar datta, on Flickr

Symmetric lifes by kedar datta, on Flickr

Peace of mind by kedar datta, on Flickr

Distances by kedar datta, on Flickr

Navy blue by kedar datta, on Flickr

Something heavens by kedar datta, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Like A Rainbow by Gary, on Flickr

Ferry Landing by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Calgary*










Source : Twitter @ alex_n_boyd


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Winter by Anthony Maw, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Mississauga


Early days for the City of Mississauga as they attempt to build a mini-downtown out of what was standard North American suburbia. It's hard to say if they'll be successful but it's definitely sprouting like mushrooms. In the 2nd photo you can see Downtown Toronto 25 km in the distance.




















M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects


So to my understanding they're just pivoting each rectangular floor plate back and fourth from the centre as they build upwards to get that effect...like one can do with a stack of cards? Yes and the effect is quite dramatic. I'm shock builders haven't done it more often, it's much more common...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

3N9A2154[pano] - Denver by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

DUMBO winter sunset-2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Skyline Dusk by Adam Derewecki, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

New Orleans















@visitneworleans Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @visitneworleans Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles *










Source : Twitter @ kylmnsn


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ urbanetics_










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Planespotting Jan 10 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta *










Source : Twitter @ seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*










Source : Twitter @ Kurt_Wang_Photo


----------



## hkskyline

*Fort Worth*










Source : Twitter @ mattlantz


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston Tobin Bridge - formerly the Mystic River Bridge -Start on April 12, 1948 by . D I N H N G U Y E N, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis *

Leaving The City by Matthew C., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

The Las Vegas Strip by Rory Kuykendall, on Flickr

Las Vegas by Philippe Reichert, on Flickr

highway at night by Philippe Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Miami by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

Miami by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salt Lake City*

SLC View From Antelope Island by John Boneberg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

J1020184 by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr

J1010014 by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta*










Source : Twitter @ seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Visions of dawn over the San Francisco Bay. by dougsf, on Flickr

Night Owl San Francisco by Gregory Mclemore, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Pittsburgh:*








Pittsburgh After Dark by Jordan Steele on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> *Pittsburgh:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh After Dark by Jordan Steele on 500px.com


Pittsburgh's river junction setting is very nice, especially with tall hills for that perfect skyline shot. Can't think of a better place to put up that Christmas tree!


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

MAX_0013 by Mike Reid, on Flickr

MAX_0034 by Mike Reid, on Flickr

MAX_0333 by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York City. by Paul Wright, on Flickr

A Morning in Brooklyn (5) by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

r_220113_0063_beat0002_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr









morning by Michal Dziekonski on 500px









sunset by Michal Dziekonski on 500px









Sunset of Manhattan by Qiaochu Zhang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*


















AndrewOptics


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago, USA by Milan Gonda, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









Downtown by Alex De Rosso on 500px









Lights in LA by Alex De Rosso on 500px









Los by Alex De Rosso on 500px









Echo Park Sunrise by Ryan Torres on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Winnipeg*


















DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Burnaby, BC*

Unit 4201 4900 Lennox Lane Burnaby-19 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Bridges by mooncall2012, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ travelpel


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland Indians game by Deke Keyes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Detroit*










Source : Twitter @ colleseus


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle*



















Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco *



















Source : Twitter @ PrasannaPilaka and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin *










Source : Twitter @ MichaelEWebber


----------



## hkskyline

*Anchorage*

9-28-2021. Coastal Trail/Earthquake Park. Anchorage, Alaska by James Konig, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *



Source : (1.7.22)-Northerly_Cold


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Jean-Luc Leroy-00429 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

DSCF2661 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

DSCF2651 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0097-HDR by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0113 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr









Seattle From Above by Dale Johnson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

One Of The Most Photographed Skylines by A Great Capture, sur Flickr

Sunset at Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (198 million views), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









Downtown LA by Jung Ho Park on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

IMG11 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, sur Flickr

IMG16 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Fort Worth*










Source : Twitter @ mattlantz


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*



















Source : Twitter @ jackee_king_

_MG_0306 by Constant Springs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Kerry Park by RH&amp;XL, on Flickr

Kerry Park by RH&amp;XL, on Flickr

Kerry Park by RH&amp;XL, on Flickr

Kerry Park by RH&amp;XL, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

Red Kingdom by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

SEPTA Market Frankford Line at 63rd and Market by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*









New York at Sunset by Kalen Emsley on 500px









GaryHershorn









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Center City from South Philadelphia by Dave Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ swdfphotography


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta*










Source : Twitter @ StuOstro


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Sunrise silhouette by Joseph Escribano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Clouds over San Francisco Bay today by JoeGarity, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Kitsilano Beach, Vancouver 2021 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr

False Creek panorama 2022 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr

False Creek panorama 2022 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









Fitzsimonsphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Great Lakes Freighter by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @ Peter_in_to


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









GlassSmokeMirrors by Jean Paul St. Onge on 500px









Toronto City Centre by Terrya Pan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas









br3nn3nfoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

Waterfront Park, Interstate 65 bridges, and skyline from Big Four Bridge, Louisville, Kentucky by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Fort Lauderdale*

vc025 by James R fauxtoes, on Flickr

vc029 by James R fauxtoes, on Flickr

vc033 by James R fauxtoes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Looking east towards the moon. by Chris Eiel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland at night 4bw by rabesphoto, on Flickr 

Cleveland at night by rabesphoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston Back Bay skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Boston Back Bay skyline at night by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

3N9A2980[pano] - LA by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr









洛圣都之夜 by 树含滋 on 500px

3N9A3643[pano] - LA by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ derekbrad_


----------



## redcode

*New York*

PXL_20220113_223500534.NIGHT Stitch by moondoggie71, sur Flickr

PXL_20220113_231218518.NIGHT Stitch by moondoggie71, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

Uss Midway with San Diego Skyline by Matt Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis, TN*

DaytonaTest22 937 by Jay Bonvouloir, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham, AL*

DaytonaTest22 930 by Jay Bonvouloir, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

DJI_0071 by Phil, on Flickr 

Boston from Fan Pier 16 January 2022 by _Eric Wehmeyer_, on Flickr

Fort Point Channel 16 January 2022 by _Eric Wehmeyer_, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Milwaukee On Ice by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

PXL_20220116_180207607 by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton



















Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko, and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

The view from the Bridge by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

The view from the Bridge by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Saskatoon*

Saskatoon skyline, Saskatchewan, Canada. by Bichio Ngo, on Flickr

Saskatoon skyline, Saskatchewan, Canada. by Bichio Ngo, on Flickr

Saskatoon skyline, Saskatchewan, Canada. by Bichio Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

Skyline and bridge by Heiko Purnhagen, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

1-15-2022 by michael mckinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Memphis, TN*

01.16.22 Street Photography by Derik Scott, on Flickr

01.16.22 Street Photography by Derik Scott, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

DSCF7872 by Hany Morsy, on Flickr

DSCF7875 by Hany Morsy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles Train Theft Cleanup by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Post Oak Sunset by brijonmang, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

3N9A5059[pano] - Kansas City by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Sunset over Toronto and frozen Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (198 million views), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

r_220115_0053_beat0003_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline, Summer 2021 by Darwin Fan, sur Flickr









br3nn3nfoto









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Monterrey*

San Pedro Garza García, NL by México en Fotos, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*


Not in St-Hyacinthe anymore by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Antonio*

Drone-O-ramA! by bill barfield, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

2021 - Vancouver - Winter Sunrise by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Lions Gate Bridge Fog Vancouver by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

San Diego at sunset by Reynol Cobreiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Last LA Blue Color of The Day by Albert Valles, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*




























Source : Twitter @ kiwinerd, here, and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland*

Portland by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Return to Shirley #2 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Return to Shirley #4 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Return to Shirley #3 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

IMG_6708 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Return to Shirley #9 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Return to Shirley #3 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

3N9A7218[pano] - Minneapolis by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr

3N9A7162[pano] - Minneapolis by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte*










Source : Twitter @ laurawolffphoto


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Lucas Museum by Sterling Davis, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*










Source : Twitter @ mmeyers76


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dusk Hour by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Albany, NY *

Governor Hochul Illuminates New York Landmarks to Commemorate Martin Luther King Jr. Day by Governor Kathy Hochul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

DSC_2732 by James Newman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Drone Above Austin, Texas - Texas State Capitol by Dan Oshier Productions, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

Denver Skyline by Ciavatta Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Raleigh*









Capital Skyline by Marvin Ferrell on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Niagara Falls*









Moon over Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada by fototaker Tony on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









Fitzsimonsphoto


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*New York*









top by Michal Dziekonski on 500px









skyline by Michal Dziekonski on 500px









New York city view by Jeffery Xin on 500px









Manhattan Downtown by Zixin Zhang on 500px









George Washington Bridge & the Skyline of Manhattan by Zixin Zhang on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

My New Office by heytampa, on Flickr

My New Office by heytampa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*










Source : Twitter @ Kurt_Wang_Photo


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas*










Source : Twitter @ josephhaubert


----------



## hkskyline

* Fort Worth*










Source : Twitter @ mattlantz


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*




















Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9 and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal*

DJI_0010 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles*

Winter Los Angeles CA. by Julio R., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Orlando*

Orlando skyline from Lake Eola by Bob Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Edmonton, Alberta. A view from The 100 Street Funicular to River Valley. by Bichio Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Omaha Nebraska by Philip Craft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

City view from Harbor Lawn, Waterfront Park, Louisville, Kentucky by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City *










Source : Twitter @ audra_spiven


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

view of SD from coronado by etaonr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlantic City*

Atlantic City Sunset...IM8A5150A by dklaughman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Forrester St view of Mon and downtown....IM8A1876CR3A by dklaughman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Bay Bridge to San Francisco by Chickenhawk55, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rosslyn, VA*

Rosslyn in the fog by Joe Flood, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

211211 Lake Erie Storms 340 color (Flickr) by Edward Bartel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salt Lake City*

First Railroad Photo of 2022 by James Belmont, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Honolulu*










Source : Twitter @ SoCal360










Source : Twitter @ Papa95625711


----------



## hkskyline

* Oklahoma City*





































Source : Twitter @ AlonzoAdamsPics, here, here, and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Columbus, OH *










Source : Twitter @ DrewLehmanPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Can you spot the Owl? by PrimaPix Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

DJI_0021-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0009-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr

DJI_0993-HDR by Jason Luebbe, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*









GaryHershorn

United 739 Takeoff over Manhattan by Ella Hanchett, sur Flickr

Never Forget by Duncan Mara, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Calgary skyline, Alberta, Canada, by Bichio Ngo, sur Flickr

Calgary panorama skyline, Alberta. by Bichio Ngo, sur Flickr

Calgary panorama skyline, Alberta. by Bichio Ngo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Honolulu*

Sunrise and the setting moon by Peggy Reimchen, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco*

Double Rainbow Ride by DA Rogers, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @ drevanss_


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* Nashville*










Source : Twitter @ AerialNashville


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello










Source : Twitter @ Chopper11Pilot


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle003 by Nichole Palmateer, on Flickr

Pike Place Market by Matthew Sunkin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_1624 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1621 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1495 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Good Morning LA by O, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Seattle by Vikas on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Fort Worth*










Source : Twitter @ GtiAustin


----------



## hkskyline

*Irvine, CA *

19 minutes after Sunset, Irvine California P1160534 Stitch by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Foggy Golden Gate by Danny Li, on Flickr

R4_09587 by Danny Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Spoonbridge and... by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

One World Trade Center and Manhattan Skyline on 20th Anniversary of 9/11 by Gourab Majumder, on Flickr

NYC Midtown with Lincoln Tunnel traffic trail by Tuhin Das, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *

Lakewood Park Sunrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Lakewood Park Sunrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr

The Flats Snow by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Edgewater Park Snow by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Granville Island Water Park with snow in the winter by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Canada - Vacouver by Gaetan Bois, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Québec City *

🇨🇦 Old Quebec | Quebec by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

IMG_4623 by J P, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

20211017_Hagerty-542-Edit by Tom Hagerty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles by Sung Jin Ahn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

_37A7639-1_working by Nikolaos Kapsalis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Janet Fleet by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Approaching Minneapolis Skyline on I-94 West ramp, 29 Sept 2021 by John Roever, sur Flickr

Minneapolis Skyline at Night, 29 Sept 2021 by John Roever, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

UP RMEMT12 @ Houston, TX by Noah Cochran, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

&quot;Blorange&quot; is my favorite color by Andy, sur Flickr









barrybutler9

Chicago, IL - Icy by Ben Conrad, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DSC_7298 by B.Toronto, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Version 2, Central Park New York City sdfg2022-01-15dfghhjj (2) by moondoggie71, sur Flickr

r_220119_0286_287_beat0004_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Southside Pano by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Calgary Skyline, Alberta, Canada. by Bichio Ngo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *










Source : Twitter @  YEGHugo


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  Chopper11Pilot


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Edmonton skyline, Alberta, Canada. by Bichio Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Lowry Ave. Bridge by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, on Flickr

Creaking ice by Stevie Gill, on Flickr

Lake Ontario Toronto by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

DSC_3449 by James Newman, on Flickr

DSC_3441-4 by James Newman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Panoramic on the River by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr

Wide Angle Detroit-Superior Bridge by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal*

Cement hoppers by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

A7R00484PanoramaMS by Ross Images, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Low Fog at San Francisco by Jaredd Craig, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_1858 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1855 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1849 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1865 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, sur Flickr

North Coast Harbor Ice Fest by Erik Drost, sur Flickr

North Coast Harbor Ice Fest by Erik Drost, sur Flickr

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, sur Flickr

Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga*









Orange S.K.Y by Nitin Garg Studio on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New York*









A0124 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px









New York City Skyline by Knipslein on 500px









The City That Never Sleeps by Richard Zelinka on 500px









NYC skyline by Cons on 500px









Manhattan Skyline in the Tender night by Cons on 500px









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*









Downtown Philadelphia by Tu Le on 500px









From Lemon Hill by Diane Gossett on 500px









Early in the Morning by Diane Gossett on 500px









Sunset on South Street by Derek Souders on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Denver*

Denver-045 by Alex Sabatka, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver *










Source :  Riaan de Beer from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte*










Source :  Ryan Turner  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Speedboat San Diego by Aaron Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Aerial view of the Lake Harriet Art Shanties by August Schwerdfeger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Des Moines*

There’s no way this will end poorly by Derek Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta *










Source :  Enrico Vincenti from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville *










Source : Mike Enke  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Raleigh *










Source : Mike Enke  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *




























Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello, here, and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland Skyline by Erik Drost, on Flickr

The Foundry Cleveland Sign by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Tremont Cleveland Sign by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *










Source :  Adrian P  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu *










Source :  Jitendra Rana from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

SIIRT, ciner, in New York, USA. January, 2022 by Tom Turner, on Flickr

NYC From Queens by Edgar Omar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @  cwanger_alyssa


----------



## Kadzman

Seattle















@cocomxs Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @cocomxs Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com



















@unitedstatesphotos Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @unitedstatesphotos Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com



















@dailyhiveseattle Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @dailyhiveseattle Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

DJI_0182 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0185 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Brooklyn Bridge and Lower Manhattan-2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), sur Flickr









A0126 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px









Seagull Watching the Manhattan Sunrise by Tobi Dür on 500px









Sunrise on the Hudson by kenneth cummings on 500px


















GaryHershorn









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

DJI_0924.jpg by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Morning Steam by Jason DeVoll, sur Flickr









6figga_dilla









barrybutler9


----------



## redcode

*Boston*









Boston Cityscape by Adrian W on 500px









Just after Sunset by 💜🐈‍⬛ Shannon 🐈💜 on 500px

IMG_2347 by Phil, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin, Texaa by brett boykin, sur Flickr









cloudy predawn downtown by andrewhite on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Las Vegas*










Source :  Janhavi Sawant  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

The world is at your command by Walt Benn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver *

Let&#x27;s walk out to the end of the pier so that we can walk back by Kristopher Hooper, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* El Paso *

Overnight in El Paso. by chaddm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Baltimore *

Baltimore inner harbor at night by efetherm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn

P1060507 Stitch by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

San Diego, CA by Justin Boyd, on Flickr

San Diego, CA by Justin Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston *

20220118_cambridge_crossing_edited_aerial_still_phtography_DJI_0222 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr

20220118_cambridge_crossing_edited_aerial_still_phtography_DJI_0225 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr

20220118_cambridge_crossing_edited_aerial_still_phtography_DJI_0302 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *










Source :  Milad Ghobadibeygvand from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto 

Fire Museum by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

damn. that is one hell of a video.


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Good morning, Chicago by Jonathan Lurie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Not Familiar by BNSF 711, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Monterrey*

Cerro de la Silla, Monterrey, Nuevo León, México by Daniel Escobedo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_2440 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_2499 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

A Smoggy Day by merripat, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









SFO from Texas by Ch on 500px









San Francisco Downtown Skyline by jennifer70chen on 500px

Corona Heights, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chill by ancientlives, sur Flickr

Railroad by Fedefé, sur Flickr

The Standard Below Zero View by Jason DeVoll, sur Flickr

Higher and Colder by Jason DeVoll, sur Flickr









barrybutler9

_37A8298-1_working by Nikolaos Kapsalis, sur Flickr









ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

What is that bright light hovering over Los Angeles? by Albert Valles, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mexico City*

Skyline 2 by Viv Lynch, sur Flickr

CDMX Skyline by Viv Lynch, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles *










Source : Twitter @ ChrisBalladarez


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Fort Rosecrans by Manuel Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg *










Source : Twitter @  bbphoto_ca


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas *










Source : Twitter @ josephhaubert


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ nomadicimages1 










Source : Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville *










Source : Twitter @ stevegrider


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Untitled by Brad Truxell, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @  BBBrad91


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

WONDERFUL CITY of MONTREAL at NIGHT, QUEBEC ) CANADA by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Saskatoon*

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada. by TK Ngo, on Flickr

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada. by TK Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Ohio River and Cincinnati Skyline (Covington, Kentucky and Cincinnati, Ohio) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

John A. Roebling Suspension Bridge and Cincinnati Skyline (Covington, Kentucky and Cincinnati, Ohio) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Richmond*









City on the James During Golden Hour [6] by Lucas Manweiler on 500px









City on the James During Golden Hour [4] by Lucas Manweiler on 500px









Richmond Virginia by Dave Parrish on 500px









Splash of color by Dave Parrish on 500px









Richmond, Virginia by Andrew on 500px


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*









A downtown view by Shawn Brandon Media on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ PhillyGrubTrips


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Ferry in Front of Seattle Skyline by Michael Trimboli on 500px









Panoramic shot of Seattle skyline by Rahul Huilgol on 500px









Pier 66 by Thierry Deutsch on 500px









Panoramic Downtown Seattle by HaiQing Gao on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*



















Source : Twitter @ kiwinerd and here










Source : Twitter @ rolandparis  










Source : Twitter @ K_Wicksy 










Source : Twitter @ mbstuart


----------



## hkskyline

* Buffalo, NY *










Source : Twitter @  mbstuart

Governor Hochul Announces Unprecedented Investments to Reconnect Communities Across New York State as Part of Proposed State Capital Plan by Governor Kathy Hochul, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cleveland*

Edgewater Park - Cleveland, OH by Jared Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kansas City*

Championship Week by Mike Day, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tampa*

Tampa in Sunrise Light from Ballast Point by Matthew Paulson, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Halifax*

Skyline Glow by Chris Carswell, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*









Montreal waterfront by Alex Brovko on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New York*









GaryHershorn









The Empire State by ZIYU LI on 500px









Financial District by ZIYU LI on 500px









Wide view of the Icons by Hemant Sharma on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









City on the Bay by JC Shamrock on 500px









Low Fog at San Francisco Skyline by Jaredd Craig on 500px









San Francisco by Salman Ahmed on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









The Big City by Brian Guth on 500px









First Snow of the Year by Cameron Kannady on 500px









Los Angeles Downtown by Adam Wagner on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Houston*









Texas Medical Center During Sunset by David Daniel Turner on 500px


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*
🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Québec City *

Sunset in Quebec City by Samar Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver*

Untitled by Jul.Love life, on Flickr

Untitled by Jul.Love life, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Halifax *

At Sunrise by Chris Carswell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

USA ROUTE 66 by Yoshi Power, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

IMG23 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City *

Kansas City &quot;Happy New Year&quot; by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville *

Music City Sunset by Cooper-Smith, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle*










Source : Twitter @  sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

* Salt Lake City*

Inversion by Tony Hickenlooper, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kamloops, BC*

_07A0422.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

1.26.2022 Project Progress 2100 Memorial Apartments 2100 Memorial by Houston HCDD, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shreveport, LA*

Morning Commute by Robert W., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rosslyn, VA*

Washington, DC (2022) by David Enzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Untitled by Sean Davis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*










Source : Twitter @ cwanger_alyssa


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg*










Source : Twitter @ DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

40 by Karen Carthy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montreal*

CN 3960 leading by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

MAX_0066 by Mike Reid, on Flickr

MAX_0030 by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago* 



















Source : Twitter @ NBCSky5 and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Ice logged by Stevie Gill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa Skyline Long Exposures 1-28-22 by Brandon Fair, on Flickr

Tampa Skyline Long Exposures 1-28-22 by Brandon Fair, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Stampede Park YYC by Mr. Happy Face - Peace , sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

DTLA skyline view from Griffith Observatory by Tom Chatt, on Flickr

LIttleTokyoCenterBW-LA-3Oct2021-1 by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*









Home-City by Fred C on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Richmond*









RVA 3 by Tyler Tillage on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

FLIGHT: Air Canada Express CRJ9 by Mark Brandon, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta *










Source : Twitter @  DougTurnbull


----------



## hkskyline

*Fort Worth *










Source : Twitter @ mattlantz


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas *










Source : Twitter @  65tonyfdb


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha *










Source : Twitter @ bradwphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*














































Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello  and here


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco *










Source : Twitter @  Jmisterjay1


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*









Source : Twitter @ mmeyers76  










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Miami skyline 3 (1 of 1) by ocadoo, on Flickr

Miami skyline 4 (1 of 1) by ocadoo, on Flickr

Miami skyline 1 (1 of 1) by ocadoo, on Flickr


----------



## Tristan3

*Mexico City (CDMX)*


IG: siren.l0pez​


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

By the time I reach Atlanta she&#x27;ll be madder than a boiled owl by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto skyline from Humber Bay by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas*




























Source : Twitter @ josephhaubert


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*




























Source : Twitter @ weatherchaser5, here, and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

February in Austin by PrimaPix Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul / Minneapolis*

Twin Cities skylines from Indian Mounds Park, St. Paul by August Schwerdfeger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *

DJI_0413 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0428 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

Skyscrapers03 said:


> All these new towers slated to start this year will help push Chicago even further into second place


Fulton Market still needs a handful of years to become a cohesive extension of the Loop but with the amount of projects in the development pipeline for the neighborhood and with heights becoming taller all the time it should provide a significant western expansion that will reshape how we perceive the downtown's footprint. If we continue seeing dense development all the way to Ashland/Damen that will be about the same two miles of width as Manhattan making Chicago's skyline much less linear. I never foresaw the skyline spreading west at this rate giving it a prominent east/west presence. Some feel development could spread all the way to the IMD and United Center which would be an undeniable 2nd place central core in N.A.

If River North ever fully builds out with 500'+ towers and a few supertall peaks the core will be an absolute monster closer to a Midtown. Still a lot of underutilized parcels and surface lots need to be maximized for this to ever materialize however.


----------



## hkskyline

*Tulsa*

Greenwood and Tulsa Skyline by Michael Lins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

nashville skyline 3 by Heron Marychild, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, NY*

Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Fort Worth*










Source : Twitter @ mattlantz


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

DWP02022022DSC07964 by Dave Pattinson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San francisco scenes - running with my ricoh by Christopher Michel, on Flickr

San francisco scenes - running with my ricoh by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

South Point Park by Artem Shestakov, on Flickr

Night Miami Port by Artem Shestakov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle*




























Source : Twitter @ steven_t_luong


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

22.01.30 Snow Scenes at Belmont Plateau by Philadelphia Parks &amp; Recreation, on Flickr

22.01.30 Snow Scenes at the Art Museum area by Philadelphia Parks &amp; Recreation, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

20220131-R0003839-2 by Doug McLachlan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

MacArthur Park in Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Trade Street, view to Bank of America tower, Charlotte, North Carolina by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Tristan3

*Mexico City (CDMX)*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZAwwlQLZzo/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZVSqCguSJ2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXPrFgCD0ZU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXMAfBNrIon/


_IG: siren.l0pez_


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Downtown Austin by Paul O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

CP 292 @ Beddington, AB by David Gray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ Chopper11Pilot


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison, WI *










Source : Twitter @ TheSamLi


----------



## Kadzman

Los Angeles







@calvinzhou


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline January 2022 by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *

Downtown Boston skyline and the frozen Charles River by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

The Prudential Tower and One Dalton by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Louisville*










Source : Twitter @  stevegrider


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

2-3-2022 by michael mckinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Cloudscape Pano by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Untitled by Stephen Wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Winter Vancouver by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco from East Bay by Mack Horton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles from Ernest E, Debs Park. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Richmond, VA *

Dead Flowers by i threw a guitar at him., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston and the surrounding area (36/365) by David Dority, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Austin*

Planespotting Jan 30 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

Austin en bleu by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*










Source : Twitter @  barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal *

02-05-22 Vistas Hivernales 04 by derek.kolb, on Flickr

02-05-22 Vistas Hivernales 05 by derek.kolb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Looking at Atlanta&#x27; skyline by John Pryor, on Flickr

Atlanta skyline in the evening. by John Pryor, on Flickr

Atlanta skyline in the evening. by John Pryor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*



















Source : Twitter @  HehnIndustries and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

PXL_20220206_192959815 by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello  and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin Texas by Christopher Winston, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *

Fiery Lake Union Sunset by luvsd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hartford*

Hartford 11 miles away 20220126 by Kenneth Cole Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Fort Worth *










Source : Twitter @ mattlantz


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis*

In the distance by Kenn T., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Je reviendrai à Montréal by Serge Lascelle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, ON*

NSP01705 by Nick Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

DSC_3635-Edit-2 by Coinoath Sarsfield, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

From city park looking to downtown Atlanta. by John Pryor, on Flickr

MonthTwo-0882-HDR.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr

MonthTwo-0827-HDR.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr

MonthTwo-0944-HDR.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York City by Eric Scott, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

Frozen Marina by bpawlik, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

DJI_0458-HDR by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0455-HDR by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison, WI*

Lady Liberty by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver*

Stanley Park Coal Harbour Winter Sunset by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *










Source : Twitter @  br3nn3nfoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

TCWR 2014 GP38-2 - St. Paul Turn @ Minneapolis, MN by Joseph Cermak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Frozen Parklands by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Sunday Morning Buffalo Bayou by bill barfield, on Flickr

Sunday Morning Empty Freeway by bill barfield, on Flickr

Sunday Morning Eastern View by bill barfield, on Flickr

Over Capitol Street 2 by bill barfield, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal *

02-14-22 Valentine&#x27;s Morning 10 by derek.kolb, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Ottawa







*




__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 956 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 956- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

*Etobicoke (Toronto)*
🇨🇦 Frozen Humber Bay by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Kelowna*












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 956 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 956- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*
DJI_0192 by harley613, on Flickr
DJI_0237 by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

People skating in Rideau Canal - Central Experimental Farm section. 2021-2022 Winter season in Ottawa, Canada. by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr

Snow storm rolling into town from the west. Winter season 2021-2022, Ottawa, Canada by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver *










Source : Twitter @ TrishJewison


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

UP 6014 South by Stewart Schweers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

R3_03160-H by Danny Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> *Calgary*
> DJI_0192 by harley613, on Flickr
> DJI_0237 by harley613, on Flickr


Calgary's skyline is coming together quite nicely, with a good mix of heights and styles. Is downtown more residential or commercial now?


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Calgary's skyline is coming together quite nicely, with a good mix of heights and styles. Is downtown more residential or commercial now?


It's still heavily skewed to office towers. In the central city, almost all the residential goes to neighbourhoods like Eau Claire and the Beltline rather than in the actual downtown core. These residential towers, in the 10-30 floor range, are significantly shorter. So when you look at the Calgary skyline, you're looking at downtown office buildings for the most part.
















City council approves initial $200M for downtown revitalization effort


City council approved a multi-million dollar plan to kickstart the revitalization of the downtown core Monday.



calgary.ctvnews.ca


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

hkskyline said:


> Calgary's skyline is coming together quite nicely, with a good mix of heights and styles. Is downtown more residential or commercial now?


It still baffles me Calgary has such a massive skyline for such a small metro.


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Back Home #8 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee *

On the &quot;Mane&quot; Line by Dan Grudzielanek, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto,Lake Ontario by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Moon Over Seattle Pano. - Feb 2022 - Copy by Robert Spears, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Springfield, MA*

Three For The Price Of One by David Blazejewski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Girard Bridge, Philadelphia by James Newman, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

A couple recent Boston pictures by me.

IMG_8222 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_8189 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul *

DJI_0409 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Skyline in dark by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

CP 8110 292 at Mile 163 Brooks Sub by CP9524, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salt Lake City *

Sunrise Enlightens SLC by John Boneberg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg*










Source : Twitter @ DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Leaving Las Vegas by Jonathan Lurie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

SF from Sausalito by Tioga Pass, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Houston*

Untitled by o texano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *

Old Guard by Gerald P. Oliveto, on Flickr

Breezy, Breezy Point #2 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Breezy, Breezy Point #4 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Oklahoma City *

My first light room edit by Michael Jones, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> It still baffles me Calgary has such a massive skyline for such a small metro.


All of Canada's big energy companies have their HQ in Calgary. Those head office jobs create huge demand for white collar professional service jobs. These 2 sectors fuel the demand for office space.

Despite being a similarly sized metro (1.5 million people), Edmonton's skyline is MUCH smaller because it's a government and heavy industry town. Engineering firm, Stantec, is the only big company based in Edmonton. Coincidentally, Stantec is the tallest building in Canada outside Toronto.


*Edmonton's skyline is decent but noticeably smaller*















​




__





Images of Edmonton - Page 295 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 295- Images of Edmonton Edmonton



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline 02/20/2022 by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Planespotting Feb 19 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

Planespotting Feb 19 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*
DJI_0002 by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

WestsidePark-0291-HDR.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr

Cityscape of Atlanta with jail in middle and train on the side. by John Pryor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

Evening Skyline by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

*Boston*




























All sourced from Archboston


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Aerial View of New York City on Approach to Laguardia Airport by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Manhattan by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Aerial View of East River, New York City by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan from LaGuardia Airport by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*








Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_6060 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_6039 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_6030 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey once a flat city in 2009 with only 3 100 mts+ has grow quite a bit......another 270 mt tower had just started construction, and its already- pro and in sale a 440+ mt tower (RISE)....the tallest outside nyc????


----------



## hkskyline

* Columbus *

columbus skyline by Craig Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Burnaby, BC*

Burnaby Skyline by Richard Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Riverdale Park by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Sausalito by Tioga Pass, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Accident Waiting to Happen by Stewart Schweers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

St Paul and Minneapolis by Stephen LaJeunesse, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver, BC by clearbrook4, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston - The Marriott Custom House! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr

Boston - The Marriott Custom House! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

Jacobs Park at Embarcadero Marina Park South, San Diego, California, USA by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*GUADALAJARA
















*
By: _tapatiomex_


----------



## hkskyline

*El Paso*

El Paso, Texas by Dagonite, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

MacArthur Park in Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

MKE in Winter by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

🇨🇦❄ Toronto | Ontario by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Congress Avenue by Dagonite, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline from Magnolia Bridge by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_220224_0166_beat0015_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220224_0310_beat0015_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

20220226_073555 by Benjamin Cousino, on Flickr


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

hkskyline said:


> *St. Paul*
> 
> St Paul and Minneapolis by Stephen LaJeunesse, on Flickr


You can see Minneapolis in the background.


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Downtown SF (from Twin Peaks) by Tioga Pass, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Dallas*


like books, they all have stories by David Russell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  JonRudder


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York Harbor by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr

Skyline 16x9 by knick9580, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*










Source : Twitter @  josephhaubert


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline - Space Needle and grain store by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Seattle Waterfront by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

West by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Sales Force Tower by arthur koch, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501916052753690628


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

NS 732; Downtown Atlanta, GA by Reginald McDowell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

Baltimore Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## micrip1

lovemy.bm0r3 said:


> *Baltimore, MD*


The sunset photo was taken about 30-35 years ago. Quite a change!


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville *










Source : Twitter @ stevegrider


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Cincinnati * 

Q303 @ Cincinnati by Ohio Rails, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Golden Gate Bridge + Low Fog by Danny Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Nashville *










Source : Twitter @ AerialNashville


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami* - USA's next supertall city? It'll be Miami vs Austin.


View of downtown Miami from Key Biscayne by Greg James Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*

20220227_155539_2BA_0259-Pano_C by Dan Hogan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jacksonville*

Jax Night Skyline Panorama- by Gavan Berzman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *

Vancouver by night by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles Sunset by John Prisk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Magic Hour by arthur koch, on Flickr

North Beach Panorama by arthur koch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *

Chicago skyline from Adler Planetarium by Jacob G., on Flickr

Outbound Metra train north of 11th Street/Museum Campus by Jacob G., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Hanging out on the waterfront #2 by Amon Elam, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the highest point of Little Island by Amon Elam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Abandoned Hospital by ken fager, on Flickr

Abandoned Hospital by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

John F. Kennedy Boulevard in front of Philadelphia City Hall by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Intersection of Chestnut Street and South 17th Street by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Aerial Panorama - Austin, Texas Sunset by Dan Oshier Productions, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

American cities that destroyed their downtowns in the 50s-80s are finding it really expensive to rebuild it from scratch, hopefully they can maintain the success they've built upon this past decade.


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey mexico


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

View from Fenway Park by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

River O'Green (4) by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

The Bow River next to west downtown Calgary by Jon Dev, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_8965 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_9066 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Ohio River, Cincinnati skyline by 5chw4r7z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

20211017_Hagerty-939 by Tom Hagerty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas *










Source : Twitter @ josephhaubert


----------



## hkskyline

* Louisville*










Source : Twitter @  stevegrider


----------



## hkskyline

*Sacramento *










Source : Twitter @  AndrewEggers


----------



## hkskyline

*Montreal*

Noodles nearer and further by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Edmonton in March by Andrew Young, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata

Credit: Capital Brokers, Droneando Tijuana, Panorama ZMG, EnriqueGDL, Plusvalía UNO
















I added credits and videos on previus posts as well.


----------



## hkskyline

Please source all images, such as a link to the original article / Youtube / etc.Thanks.


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Untitled by Daniel Evans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Overlooking Downtown Cincinnati from Devou Park, Covington, KY by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New Orleans*

Downtown New Orleans, LA at Night by Christine Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

CN B730 through Southwark Yard by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Houston Skyline by Arie, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston aerial from this guy's twitter https://mobile.twitter.com/wxknapper











https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FO9iKuWWQAImR7G?format=jpg&name=large



EDIT: Here's another from somebody else.











__
https://flic.kr/p/2nbGpY1


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia*










Source : Twitter @  cwanger_alyssa


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*










Source : Twitter @ nomadicimages1


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg *










Source : Twitter @  DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

2022 Apr 3 Baltimore 14 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

hkskyline said:


> *Cincinnati*
> 
> Overlooking Downtown Cincinnati from Devou Park, Covington, KY by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


Cinci and Pittsburgh are twins, primed for future success.


----------



## rafark

Mexico City










@eenuz432


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Bde Maka Ska by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Pause-Soleil sur le Grand Quai by Frédö Joly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Downtown Skyline by Sagar Jeevan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Century City, CA*

Century City Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Gray Under the Arch by GatewayRail, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

The City by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

HiFly A339 CSTKY by Chris Sands, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *










Source : Twitter @  HehnIndustries


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_1372 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Other Side of the Tracks by Dave Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dayton, OH*

X51029. CSXT 118. Dayton, Ohio. March 29, 2022. by Rob Harold, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

T70025. Cincinnati, Ohio. March 27, 2022 by Rob Harold, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamilton, OH*

UP 7388. Q360-27. Hamilton, Ohio. March 27, 2022. by Rob Harold, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Untitled by eric, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco/Oakland:


Sunset Over the Cities by Mike, on Flickr


0015 Twin Peaks Park by TWITA2005, on Flickr


San Francisco bay from my plane sit. by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  alexfarmerphoto


----------



## DZH22

Baltimore











https://arc-anglerfish-arc2-prod-tronc.s3.amazonaws.com/public/L352LF5OTZDTPKIWJY3L6WIFUE.jpg


----------



## jetmty1

MONTERREY / SAN PEDRO GARZA GARCIA:


----------



## DZH22

Boston










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510017510510235651


----------



## bigfan888

jetmty1 said:


> MONTERREY / SAN PEDRO GARZA GARCIA:
> View attachment 3035110
> 
> View attachment 3035109
> View attachment 3035588


Best skyline in Mexico. Hands down.


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*
Downtown Vancouver twilight 2022 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

West Bank of the Mississippi - Minneapolis, Minnesota in late winter/early spring by Jill /Blue Moonbeam Studio, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Diego*


USS Tripoli and Marine Aircraft Group 13 demonstrate Lightning Carrier Concept by Official U.S. Navy Page, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Roanoke, VA*

A Skyline in the Valley by William Crew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

UP 1111 South - Omaha, Nebraska by Jamison Nicholls, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Detroit Cityscape by Daniel Cowan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver *

Barge on the Beach by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Boats and Bridge by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

PXL_20220422_010417161.NIGHT by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *



















Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Omaha Nebraska by Philip Craft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

40th Street by Stefan Loeb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

CN 4140 & CN 7060 by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles *










Source : Twitter @ bay_photography


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*

Boston at night by Isaac S, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Philly*


#philly #skyline from my secret photography location by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mississauga, ON*

Pearson International Airport by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## bigfan888

hkskyline said:


> * Los Angeles *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Twitter @ bay_photography


The LA skyline will never be better than SF, Seattle, or Vancouver's skyline on the North American west coast.


----------



## Joakim3

*Baltimore, MD*

Baltimore Ravens M&T Stadium Drone Photography by Dan Oshier Productions, on Flickr

2 - Baltimore's Mount Vernon Neighborhood at Sunrise by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Natty Boh Sunset by Evan Faler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Knoxville*

Knoxville Skyline from across the Tennessee River by hddean99, on Flickr

Knoxville Sunset Panorama by hddean99, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chattanooga*

Chattanooga Skyline Panorama by hddean99, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Gateway to Manhattan by Juha Saarinen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

L411-24. CSXT 4024. Covington, Kentucky. April 24, 2022. by Rob Harold, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

Las Vegas airport P1780374 Stitch (26000x4034) by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

DJI_0415jodies_camp by Kevin Greiner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Terminal Tower Observation Deck by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Terminal Tower Observation Deck by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunset at Riverdale Park. 3/3 by Alan Habbick, on Flickr

Sunset at Riverdale Park. 1/3 by Alan Habbick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Skyline from Tawatina Bridge by Mack Male, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_6448 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_6445 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

St. Louis skyline from East St. Louis by Jacob G., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Museum of Art and Philadelphia Skyline by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

DJI_0072 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

SAN PEDRO GARZA GARCIA-METRO MONTERREY


----------



## DZH22

Boston, from the article linked below.

















Staid Boston Gets an Architectural Wake-Up Call


In a city with a history of conservative design, these three adventurous new buildings are seizing some much-needed attention.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Hudson11

*Fort Lee NJ* - a place where you can look down upon NYC


MAX_0084.jpg by HVargas, on Flickr


Fort Lee at Sunset by HVargas, on Flickr


Fort Lee sunset by HVargas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

IMG_20220426_193140 by David Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlantic City*

Terrapin Habitat - Atlantic City in Background by Mark Lotterhand, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Ladies Night Out by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Tampa*


Tampa Skyline by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

DJI_0334-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0426-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0377-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Houston:*

Looming Skyline by Christopher Parma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati *

Cincinnati Skyline by J M, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Downtown Vancouver Sunset by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Space Needle with gold-top by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tampa:*

Florida22 249 by Jay Bonvouloir, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *










Source : Twitter @  TrishJewison


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

FROM STATEN ISLAND. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Rivian in Seattle by Mike Reid, on Flickr

MAX_0047 by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Antonio*

Aerial view city buildings at dusk - San Antonio TX by mbell1975, on Flickr

The Torch of Friendship with city skyline with Tower of Americas - San Antonio TX by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa* 

Tampa Skyline by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*








Source Randolph Duke - Twitter


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Cincinnati Skyline from Bellevue Hill Park by Travis Estell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Sunset by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Edgewater Park Sunrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Crescent School Sports Field 34 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*México City*










By: _spectroide_


----------



## bigfan888

Elsinaloense27. said:


> *México City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By: _spectroide_


Mexico City has such an ugly skyline for a city that big.


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

bigfan888 said:


> Mexico City has such an ugly skyline for a city that big.


Actually Mexico City is flat for its size, there are few areas with many buildings. You only find skyline in Santa Fe, Polanco and Reforma.


----------



## DZH22

Boston, click the link below the pic for full size.











https://i.redd.it/qw1la6yjtpy81.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

2022May10 (7) by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa FL by Alfredo Villegas, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*NYC, USA*








Photo by Yuriy Eber


----------



## bigfan888

DZH22 said:


> Boston, click the link below the pic for full size.
> 
> View attachment 3193200
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/qw1la6yjtpy81.jpg





DZH22 said:


> Boston, click the link below the pic for full size.
> 
> View attachment 3193200
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/qw1la6yjtpy81.jpg


Wish Boston is a top 10 skyline in North America. Too bad it's not.


----------



## DZH22

bigfan888 said:


> Wish Boston is a top 10 skyline in North America. Too bad it's not.


What's the matter, did your other name get banned? We all know who you are.

PS San Francisco fell out of the Top 5, behind Los Angeles and Philadelphia. The 645' Millennium Tower is going to have to be razed before it topples over and brings down your supertall with it. The arrow for SF is pointing down.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hartford, CT*

Hartford, CT by Mark Lotterhand, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

20220425_divcowest_monthly_edited_aerial_DJI_0675 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Lynx Air B38M CFULH by Chris Sands, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo, NY*

Main Street North by bpawlik, on Flickr

View by bpawlik, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *










Source : Twitter @  barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee *










Source : Twitter @ samwannow


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Omaha Nebraska by Philip Craft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunset from Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Charlotte NC Uptown by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## bigfan888

Buffalo, Milwaukee, and Cleveland. Smh.


----------



## micrip

hkskyline said:


> * Cincinnati *
> 
> CP 8807. B820-31. Cincinnati, Ohio. April 3, 2022. by Rob Harold, on Flickr


It's a smaller version of the famous warehouse at Oriole Park at Camden Yards! Not much different except for the height. Ground floor almost identical.


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

San Diego Skyline, Spring 2022 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Starrs Mill-0248-HDR-Edit.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr


----------



## AC12

Miami


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

WFTO_Aerial Selections-17 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

WFTO_Aerial Selections-6 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

WFTO_Aerial Selections-5 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York City: One World Observatory by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr

New York City: One World Observatory by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

New York City: One World Observatory by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Super Flower Blood Moon Rising Over Tampa (3) by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Fishing on Lake of the Isles by Patrick Mustain, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

NS 1152 South by Stewart Schweers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg*

Pride Sunday in Winnipeg by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_2675 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Canada Place Cruise Ship Terminal by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

L.A. Skyline Sunset by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Atlanta Downtown-0209-HDR-Edit.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey, SAN PEDRO GARZA GARCÍA....valle oriente by me


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Monterrey, MX








*

By _DanielHernandez_


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Puebla Mx*
20210822_skyline_lomas by bcnmty, en Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

Miedwie in Toledo, OH. 06/06/2022 by Benjamin Cousino, on Flickr


----------



## bigfan888

Elsinaloense27. said:


> *Puebla Mx*
> 20210822_skyline_lomas by bcnmty, en Flickr


It is sometimes hard to believe that the US once invaded there during the US Mexico war.


----------



## bigfan888

Elsinaloense27. said:


> *Monterrey, MX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> By _DanielHernandez_


By far the best skyline in Mexico.


----------



## bigfan888

hkskyline said:


> *Toledo, OH*
> 
> Miedwie in Toledo, OH. 06/06/2022 by Benjamin Cousino, on Flickr


Sad for these dying cities in the Rust Belt.


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Acapulco Mx*

ACAPULCO by Thank You (22.5 Millions+) views, en Flickr

Acapulco Skyline by Yörch, en Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashvile Skyline from Luke Lea Heights by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco bright against the East Bay fog by kate beale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Downtown Dallas Skyline from Las Colinas by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:


19Mar2022-USSHornet-ScoutOvernight-2106 by aaron_anderer, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

Skyflan28 said:


> The Salesforce tower has, however, a 48m tall hollow crown, meaning its highest occupied floor is a full 20m lower than US Bank Tower's.


It's not exactly hollow:

Salesforce Tower in San Francisco by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr

Embarcadero - 100517 - 10 - Salesforce Tower Viewed from the Ferry Building by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

It may not be occupied, but it is quite a bit more substantial than a spire, and unlike a spire, is filled with support beams and walkways and fancy lighting and has its own roof at the top, even if it isn't the official roofline. Functionally and visually, you can't deny that a crown like that is not the same as a spire. But by some widely used definitions for measuring building height, they're equivalent...fair enough, you fail the CA height race Salesforce tower, so sad, what a loser!




MarshallKnight said:


> Edit: lol and someone on Wikipedia apparently invented “roofline” height to include on the Salesforce Tower page. I suppose one is as free to use that made up metric as any other.


That term wasn't invented for a pissing contest about the height of Salesforce tower lol, it exists on lots of different wikipedia pages for different skyscrapers. For example:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_Building




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_State_Building




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_China_Tower_(Hong_Kong)




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/140_New_Montgomery




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbia_Center



It's not actually included on the info sidebar for Salesforce tower, though it's mentioned in the article, and whoever wrote it is getting a bunch of stats confused. The height of the official "roofline" (AKA the roof of the top occupied floor), of Salesforce tower is 912'. There's an unoccupied level above that, which holds the mechanical box, and the roof of that is 970'. And then on top of that you have the aforementioned "roof" of the crown as well, at 1,070':










Now ask the average person where the "roof" is, and try to explain all this to them lol. Anyways, I can't even find "roof" height for US Bank Tower, which would surely be higher than the 970' roof of SF tower's mechanical penthouse (and obviously the official roof), seeing as the top occupied floor is 968'.


----------



## isaidso

PsyLock said:


> I see so much potential for Calgary to have an even more impressive skyline in the future, but this angle is not the best one. Too many parking lots





Yellow Fever said:


> Beside there are many parking lots, its downtown also lacks of green.


Yet both of those negatives (too many parking lots, subpar public realm) speak to how much potential Calgary has. Despite slower growth, this is still a very wealthy fast growing metro. Those parking lots will get filled, the downtown residential population will mushroom, and people will demand improvements to the public realm. 

Calgary will be fine but needs more time to grow, fill in, pedestrianize, urbanize, etc. I wouldn't be surprise if the core (pictured in that photo) looks similar to peninsula Vancouver in 20 years... but taller.


----------



## DZH22

Boston











https://cdn.homes.com/cgi-bin/readimage/9388924655/246-bunker-hill-st-boston-ma-02129-33.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

Kansas City by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr

Kansas City by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Dolores Park by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

NYC Skyline (B&W) by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

CENTENNIAL MATSUYAMA and HELLAS REVENGER, in New York, USA. June, 2022 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Cloud Break by Danny A, on Flickr


----------



## Luke09

Los Angeles 










Urbanize


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

The Boston Skyline from the MIT Boathouse on the Cambridge Side of the Charles. by Stephen St. Denis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *










Source : Twitter @  mackenzieimages


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

20220624_172705-Pano by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*St. Paul MN*


St. Paul Skyline by BP Gross Photography, on Flickr


St. Paul Skyline by BP Gross Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Boston
> 
> View attachment 3409034
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.homes.com/cgi-bin/readimage/9388924655/246-bunker-hill-st-boston-ma-02129-33.jpg


Ha! I thought that was Halifax till I looked up and saw the skyline.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Ha! I thought that was Halifax till I looked up and saw the skyline.


It's Charlestown in the foreground, where Ben Affleck honed his bank robbery skills in "The Town."


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto Skyline by Xiaoping98, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline from the Philadelphia International Airport by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*









Loopnet.com


----------



## Hudson11

*Journal Square, Jersey City* abuzz with construction activity 


Changing Sky by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Luke09

Los Angeles 



























$588-million Sixth Street Viaduct makes its debut


In news that may have been difficult to miss, the long-awaited replacement of the Sixth Street Viaduct has finally made its debut, reopening a key artery across the L.A. River between Boyle Heights and Downtown Los Angeles.




la.urbanize.city


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

eastbound into the city by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

2022 07 11 Near Full Buck Moon by Luca Vanzella, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Hope Memorial Bridge by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

Amtrak 7 St. Paul by Jordan Wiest, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal *

In the yard by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Puebla Mx*

Torres del Periférico by bcnmty, en Flickr
Vía Atlixcáyotl by bcnmty, en Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Midtown Manhattan*

Skyline by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *










Source : Twitter @  TrishJewison


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me

IMG_2619 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

_DSF7456-flickr by Michael Bartosek, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Skyline sunset view by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Phoenix*

Phoenix Skyline by soaringraven95, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

IMG_4165 by bpawlik, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta










https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FXtWlT6VEAAqYZn?format=jpg&name=large













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534872159570599936


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## Hudson11

*Cleveland*


2022 Cleveland Tall Ships Festival by Erik Drost, on Flickr


2022 Cleveland Tall Ships Festival by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas Skyline by Robert Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Lehman Pipe and city skyline from Metrorail, Miami, Florida by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland*

Mt Hood at Pittock Mansion by KLB2305, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Omaha*

Gene Leahy Mall at the Riverfront by Philip Craft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg *










Source : Twitter @  bbphoto_ca


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @  alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* St. Louis *

A hazy St. Louis by Karen Roussel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

20220718_195936 by David B. Gleason, on Flickr


----------



## bigfan888

Vancouver
City Under Clouds by Karen Chappell, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*New York City, USA*

Approaching Gotham by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline at Sunset from North Lake Union by Jim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis neighborhood: Marshall Terrace by Fibonacci Blue, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Milwaukee:*

Skyline from Beerline by John December, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

ottawa, canada
it is a bit outdated
Heli Tour 2012 by DanielleGrace, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Minneapolis photo of my authorship.


----------



## Space Lover

*Houston, Texas, USA*

Which road will you take? by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

09 Golden Gate Bridge by annarouse, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Acapulco, Mx*

Acapulco Buildings by Damian Th, en Flickr

BAHIA DE ACAPULCO by El Hafo, en Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Lady Bird Lake by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York & Jersey City*

Lower Manhattan by Rich L. Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Fort Worth *










Source : Twitter @  mattlantz


----------



## AC12

Miami Skyline from South Beach


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Chicago is the best one in the Americas. Closely followed by Toronto.
Sorry, after NY started raising those slim profiles I can't stand what it looks like. Too odd and bizarre. Chicago is the new "good old NY".


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Dog Day Afternoon by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Spanish Banks Panorama by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Summer At Spanish Banks by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

The new 6th Street Bridge in Los Angeles connecting Boyle Heights to downtown Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago by Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

Toledo Skyline 50mm Lens by J M, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*New York City, USA*

The Strike and City by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Santa Fe Suburb - Mexico City









*








By: Normalmexicanguy


----------



## hkskyline

*Providence, RI*

Sunrise view of Providence skyline from the East Providence waterfront by Samuel Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

Toledo, Ohio by Benjamin Cousino, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cuyahoga River and Downtown Skyline, Cleveland, OH by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston











https://media.bizj.us/view/img/12033081/boston-skyline-01*1140xx6720-3787-0-0.jpg


----------



## DZH22

Philadelphia











https://www.compass.com/m/19ab61224eab5e3413661f93a59be2eb93752324_img_27_94f40/origin.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

San Diego Skyline by Hugh Gallagher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto by Timothy John, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*








LA Layers by Alejandro Cadavid on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @  cwanger_alyssa


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa at sunset by Matt Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *














































Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn, here, and here


----------



## Hudson11

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh Skyline by marcus eubanks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York & Jersey City *










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

6th St. Bridge by O, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Never A Night by Mike Aasen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Charlotte*

Charlotte by drone by Peyton Carter, on Flickr

Charlotte by drone by Peyton Carter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  alexfarmerphoto


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta's downtown, midtown, and Buckhead in the distance from Perimeter Center:










From:


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *










Source : Twitter @  TrishJewison


----------



## hkskyline

*Burnaby, BC*

Working River by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

From Delta To Burnaby by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Blue Angels, Seafair 2022 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Blue Angels, Seafair 2022 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Silver tones, Austin by Kristina Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DSC_4376-111 by David Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg *



















Source : Twitter @  bbphoto_ca and here


----------



## bigfan888

hkskyline said:


> *Seattle*
> 
> Blue Angels, Seafair 2022 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr
> 
> Blue Angels, Seafair 2022 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


I think Seattle will overtake SF's skyline in the number of buildings that are at least 400 ft tall in the next few years.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello  and here


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me

IMG_3084 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buffalo*

Downtown Buffalo, with City Hall and Liberty Building in centre by Will, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia:*

DSC09202 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

CP 4424 @ Alyth Yard by David Gray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Providence, RI*

Waterfront by Carl Maynard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

DJI_0192 by Dennis Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dayton, OH*

L423. CSXT 8842. Dayton, Ohio. August 28, 2022. by Rob Winfree, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Blue Balls by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Spanish Banks sunset volleyball by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh skyline by Keith Ewing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Water view of Chicago by Chris Jacobsen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toledo, OH*

Toledo Middlegrounds by Benjamin Cousino, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Corpus Christi, TX*

Corpus Christi Bayfront and Skyline by PrimaPix Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

UP 2536- Houston, Texas by Michael Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston











https://www.compass.com/m/0/281e6129-4023-4444-a1a1-43198ee6c00a/origin.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas
Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

G1050819 by Raffi DerHovanessian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

DJI_0358f by Andrew Goldman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Across the Detroit River by Jack Belen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Vue sur Montréal by wolpido, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by alex_virt, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

aerial of Jamaica Queens with Manhattan in the backdrop


Returning: NL to NYC #15 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Tijuana*










By: _Charlz García_


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Paths by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Sorry for the size but this one looks good!

Edmonton
Whitemud Panorama by Brian, on Flickr

We flew over Edmonton's downtown on the way up north. You can see the North Saskatchewan River on the right, and Roger's Place, their beautiful hockey arena on the lower left. by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hartford, CT*

Hartford in the Green by Uwe Brinckmann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Skyline at Night by Cody Gephart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

DSCF0120 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Riverdale Park East Panoramic by Larry Herscovitch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline panorama by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

DSCF0755 by LEo Spizzirri, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

C46 CP 3097E by milepost82.1, on Flickr

Lynx Air B38M CGUUL by Chris Sands, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

LIBERTY STATE PARK. NEW JERSEY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*










https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attachments/20220903_121546-jpg.425073/


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas *










Source : Twitter @ josephhaubert


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Nightscape by Paranth Kannan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashville Skyline from Luke Lea Heights by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Cleveland Skyline & Burke Lakefront Airport by ET Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Monterrey, Mx








*

By: _RomarioArreola_


----------



## DZH22

Boston











https://billieweiss.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/20220813_BW_Aerials_037-2024x1350.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul, MN*

St. Paul Sunset I by Greg Riekens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Swerve City by Geoff Devers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Columbus, OH*

Columbus Skyline by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## bigfan888

San Francisco
Yeah, I'll take the Transamerica Pyramid over the Salesforce Tower in terms of design. Wish it was taller than Salesforce though.

Connection by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Exquisitely Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Las Vegas *

Pano from the Cosmo by Chris Hogan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Austin *

Austin Thursday Morning Commute by Don Mason, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *

Phillyhenge, 2022-09-02, 19 by Robert Sartain, on Flickr

Phillyhenge, 2022-09-02, 13 by Robert Sartain, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *

Manhattan Skyline from Staten Island by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Honolulu *

DHP 37 by Walter Martin, on Flickr


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MEXICO CITY







*
@ siren.l0pez​


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*



















Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Sunrise - 09-11-22-18 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunrise - 09-11-22-2 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunrise - 09-11-22-5 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunrise - 09-11-22-24 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunrise - 09-11-22-22 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Tampa Riverwalk by RH&XL, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta's downtown, midtown, and Buckhead in the distance from Perimeter Center:










From: Images: Take to the skies over Dunwoody's huge High Street project


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

2022-09-14 Gallops Island - DCR - site visit (192) by Paul, on Flickr

2022-09-14 Gallops Island - DCR - site visit (259) by Paul, on Flickr

2022-09-14 Gallops Island - DCR - site visit (138) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

PBRE6580 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr
^^^^^^^
this photo reminds me miramax logo


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

YEG sept 16 by Jeff Szucsik, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Freshkills Park #36 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Approaching the Ambassador Bridge by Angela Williams, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Atlanta City Skyline by Shawn Kent, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Toronto, Canada*








_Photo by Natallia Kovaleva_


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Panorama by Richard Jack, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Montreal (4 of 27) by IanGGoldstein, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

UP 8251 East by Stewart Schweers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

Brooklyn Skyline by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *










Source : Twitter @  j2_studios


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

city walls pano-2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

city walls-4 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DSC_9685.jpg by Philip Dolan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*










Source : Twitter @  ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*





















































Regent Park: Daniels on Parliament | 88.25m | 25s | Daniels | superkül


Daniels website is updated! Sales will start in the fall.




urbantoronto.ca









Theatre District Residence & Riu Plaza Hotel | 156.05m | 49s | Plaza | BDP Quadrangle


The whole massive tower above rowhouses thing is growing on me. I used to think this was a really tacky way of doing things but seeing it here in context of the excellent "brickwork" really works. It is uniquely Toronto for better or worse so we might as well figure out how to make it look...




urbantoronto.ca









U of T: Landscape of Landmark Quality | ?m | 1s | U of T | MVVA


Much smaller update this time, not a lot of visible progress since last time, but some. Photos taken Sept 11th, 2022: Since north of the tower is essentially complete, we'll start on the south side of the tower: You can see in this next one an additional granite seatwall vs what we saw...




urbantoronto.ca









Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 85.04m | 26s | Westbank | Henriquez Partners


September 17, 2022:




urbantoronto.ca









Concord Canada House | 231.97m | 74s | Concord Adex | IBI Group


This one's looking like it's gonna have both. Something for everyone lol Now that I look at the renderings again, looks your right. I'm keeping my fingers crossed once they get above the podium, it won't be as bad as it looks.




urbantoronto.ca









M1 & M2 at M City | 197.81m | 60s | Rogers Real Estate | Core Architects


Just got back from a flight over Mcity. M1 should have the last bit of roof poured this week and it looks like M2 is probably a month to six weeks away from that.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> *Vancouver*
> 
> city walls-4 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


Cool white building I had no idea existed. Is it 1940s?


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> Cool white building I had no idea existed. Is it 1940s?


It's City Hall. You're very close for the era.









Architecture of City Hall


The Vancouver City Hall building was built in 1936. Discover the history, architecture, and interior design. Visit in person or online.




vancouver.ca


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

One World Observatory by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, on Flickr

Ponte Brooklyn by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @  cwanger_alyssa


----------



## jetmty1

monterrey


----------



## hkskyline

*Dayton, OH*

M208. CN 5748. Dayton, Ohio. September 23, 2022. by Rob Winfree, on Flickr


----------



## Dallaz

Dallas


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlantic City *










Source : Twitter @ cwanger_alyssa


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Atlanta Skyline at Centennial Park by Charles Massengill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle From the Ferry by Richard Van Eck, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

another of Atlanta


Atlanta Skyline from Piedmont Park by Charles Massengill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Richmond, VA*

2022 Richmond 29 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

hkskyline said:


> *Atlanta*
> 
> Atlanta Skyline at Centennial Park by Charles Massengill, on Flickr


Great pics! Blew up a portion of this one for better viewing here.


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  GabeWasylko


----------

